# First Time Mom's - Due March/April 2013



## I Love Lucy

*Congratulations New Mommy's!!*
Nicola (nuttynicnak) - Charlotte Isabella born March 15, 2013 at 18.37 PM. 6lb, 4ozs :pink:
Lindsey (linzylou) - Sarah Lynn born March 17, 2013 at 7:46 PM. 7 lbs, 9 oz :pink: 
Hayley (LiverpoolLass) - Tyne William Henry born March 26, 2013 at 11:54 AM. 6 lbs, 14 oz :blue:
Laura (Laura91) - Eva Nicole born March 27, 2013 at 6:54 AM. 7 lbs, 15 oz :pink: 
Brooke (BStar) - Isabelle Ellen born March 29, 2013 at 11:55 PM. 7 lbs, 4 oz :pink:
Lisa (magic93) - Quinsy Lorenzo Bobb born March 30, 2013 at 3:47 PM. 7lb, 6oz :blue:
Lauren (MrsHippo) - Beau Harper born March 31, 2013 shortly after midnight. 8 lbs, 2 oz :pink:
Alex (baby_nurse) - Joshua Matthew born April 4, 2013 at 11:45. 8 lbs, 4 oz :blue:
Brittany (I Love Lucy) - Aiden Michael born April 5, 2013 at 12:17 AM. 6 lbs, 8 oz :blue:
Sarah (doggylover) - Isabelle Katie born April 10, 2013 at 5:54 PM. 7 lbs, 10 oz :pink:
Jenny (JennyNBaby) - Baby Girl born April 14, 2013. 7lbs, 14 oz :pink:

*Awaiting Our LO's Arrivals*
Amanda (rosemaryjayne) Due March 27th, 2013 :blue:
(Victoriasbump) Due March 28th, 2013
(noreencasey) Due April 1st, 2013
(Dixie83185) Due April 4th, 2013
Teresa (wannabwatkins) Due April 4th, 2013 :blue:
(JerseyBean) Due April 5th, 2013 :yellow:
(Cherrybump) Due April 7th, 2013 :pink:
(Clarkeyness) Due April 27th, 2013 :blue:
Emma (scotskid) Due Unknown

I'm looking for some buddies that are going through their pregnancy journey's for the first time and will be due around the same time I am. 

Some info about me, I'm 22 and OH is 25. EDD is March 29, 2013. So far my main pg symptoms are MS, mild AF like cramps, mild lower back pain, and sore breasts/nipples.

What are you guys feeling?


----------



## doggylover

Hi I love Lucy :flower: 

I've seen you on the first tri boards, but nice to see you here too! I'm due April 9th (according to ov date). I'm 26 and dh is 25. Had one previous mc in January, so this is second pregnancy but first lo (hopefully!)

So far I've had some hip pain but nothing else!

Glad to be able to join you for the journey.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome doggylover, I'm glad to see you here. Have you got your first appointment set up? I'm impatiently waiting for mine which is August 21st at 6 PM. My ob/gyn wouldn't see me until I'm at least 8 weeks pg.

I'm sorry about the hip pain you're experiencing. At least you've been able to avoid MS so far. I was actually wanting to have MS because I thought more pg symptoms would make the baby seem more real. That sure was a silly thing to wish. I'm now stuck with nausea all day and feel pretty miserable because of it.


----------



## doggylover

Aww sorry you're feeling bad! Although I am in that wishing for ms stage! I'll obviously be sorry when it arrives!

I have a gp appointment on Friday to get the ball rolling, and will hopefully get an early scan - if we go by my lmp I'll be 12 weeks at start of September, but knowing when I ov means I know I'll only be 8 weeks. Will keep that under wraps though to try to get to see baby early! Will you get a scan at your first appointment?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I thought I was crazy when I was wishing for MS but from browsing around the first tri forum it seems a lot of ladies do. Now I'll be thankful when MS is gone now that I have it. 

I don't know when I ov'ed so I'm not sure how far along I actually am. I did track CM but didn't do any OPK's or temp so my guess is around the 10-12 of July but how accurate that is I'm not sure. 

Hopefully I'll get a scan at my first appointment but I'm not really sure what they'll do. I had to switch to a new ob/gyn so I've never even been to this office before to know how they do things. I'm just hoping it's not terrible. It always makes me nervous going to a new ob/gyn.


----------



## doggylover

Luckily for me things work diff entry over here - we don't have to go to a specific ob/gyn, we just go and see our regular dr and then most care is from hospital. It seems a lot more complicated in the states though, having to choose obgyn and birthing centres and things. I don't know how I'd cope with that at the minute!

I'm sure you're new dr will be fine, and if not would you be able to change again?

Ugh I have been gagging so much today, any little thing can set me off, like tossing out the left over salad. I've been starving these last few days as well. Can't wait to get home from my holiday (later today) and eat eat eat! The friend who I am on holiday with is a tiny tiny human who barely eats at all. Feel like such a fatso in comparison this week!


----------



## I Love Lucy

We don't have to go to specific ob/gyn but we have to pay attention to what hospital the ob/gyn works out of. My old ob/gyn works out of a hospital that is about an hour away from where I live now. Driving that far in labor makes me nervous (especially if I go into labor during rush hour when that trip could be much longer).

Then OH and I were driving around our new place and there is a hospital literally right down the road so I changed to an ob/gyn that works out of that hospital. It makes me feel comfortable knowing the hospital is so close should anything happen or when I go into labor.

As for the new doctor, the office has 6 ob/gyn's and they actually suggest you make an appointment with all the doctors since any one of them could be delivering your baby since it happens to be whatever doctor is on call that day. So I'm trying to go that route and should I dislike the first doctor I'll just avoid making appointments with her and make appointments with the others. I'm trying to think positive though, I don't have any reason to think the doctor will be bad.

Will you be giving birth at a hospital or will you be doing a home birth or something? I read a lot of about people doing water births and home births and that is almost unheard of around here.

Sorry about you doing all the gagging. When I hit 6 weeks, I started to get nauseated and the only thing that ever made it feel better was eating. Then anytime I went too long without a snack I'd get nauseated again and start gagging. Are you nauseated too? If so, I'd say you're starting to get MS.


----------



## doggylover

I have felt a little nauseous if I get hungry as well, but nothing major at all. Once I eat I definitely feel better, maybe this is all my ms will ever amount to?!

That's interesting about how your system works, it makes a lot of sense to work with the drs at your chosen hospital. I believe we literally don't meet the dr who will be in charge of our labour until we are mid push :haha:

Yeah a lot of people see, to do water births. we have a show here called one born every minute, following peoples labour, and a lot seem to be going down the water route. Not for me I think - the thought of giving birth in a pool, with all the...bits floating around you? Yuk! I don't know of anyone who has ever had a home birth, but I know it's an option, I think really that would only be for second baby or more.

That's lucky that your hospital will be so close. We live in the I middle of nowhere, so it'll be at least 25 mins to our hospital, depending on traffic. I'm sure it will seem like the longest journey ever!


----------



## I Love Lucy

That's how my MS started out. Then it progressed to gagging and eating food not getting rid of it. Ginger ale has become my new best friend. I haven't actually thrown up yet though so that's good but I'm sure it'll be coming. 

Tomorrow I hit the 8 week mark. I look forward to Friday's since I know I get a new fruit then. It's cool getting to see how the baby is developing. Then I'll probably get to the doctor and they'll tell me I'm not that far along. That seems to be the trend I see happen in first tri.

I hope your doctor makes a good impression when you get to meet him. I have a friend in a different state who had a doctor come in, in a Hawaiian shirt so he didn't look like a doctor at all. Of course, in the middle of labor I don't think you'll care too much. :haha:

25 minutes isn't too bad. That was about the distance the hospital that my old ob/gyn worked out of was. Then we moved and that time doubled to 40-50 minutes. I couldn't imagine driving that far in labor.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome rosemaryjayne! Have you had your first scan yet? What kind of symptoms are you having?


----------



## doggylover

Hi rosemaryjane! Congrats on your BFP! 

You seem to feel similar to me- queasy if hungry. 

Yesterday and this morning I felt very sick, and this morning I was wrenching into the sink again lol. Just had some ginger and lemon tea and toast to try to settle my stomach, I'm thinking if this continues that'll be my staple diet over the next few weeks!!

I love Lucy, I think if my dr turned up in a hawaiian shirt I would just laugh!! It would certainly lighten the mood during labour!!

Have my first dr appointment this morning, and can't wait to get the ball rolling! Hopefully get my booking in appt in the next week or two, followed by my scan. They were very quick at sending out info the last time about dates so I should know today when my booking in appt is and early next week about my scan :)

Have you ladies bought anything yet for future lo?


----------



## scotskid

I'm another one.
I'm 22 & the OH is 23, will be 24 when baby's here. We don't have a date yet. We have our first appointment in 10 days though. I'm worried though about whether or not I'll get a scan, as I'll be 12 weeks by then but it didn't say on the letter I got from the hosptial.
Baby we think is due mid to late March.
I've not really had many symptoms though. Been sick twice & have had regular twinges & cramps. Completely despite feeling sick pretty much all the time. OH is convinced there's a bump already, but this usually comes about when I've eaten.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi ladies (welcome scotskid), sorry for my lack of posting. MS got pretty extreme yesterday. I was nauseated all day and actually started throwing up in the evening, then the nausea continued through the night and actually woke me up just about every hour because it was so bad, and it's still making me miserable today. :( 

So I'm sick and exhausted today. Since I'm having so much trouble eating food now (ginger ale and crackers had been helping with the nausea) I've sent OH to get me sea bands. Hopefully that will give me some relief because this really sucks. I can't believe a couple of weeks ago I was actually wishing for MS. I would give anything to go back to those symptomless days now. :haha:

doggylover how did your first appointment go?

I have my first appointment this Tuesday at 6 PM. I'm thinking I'll get a scan then but I'm not really sure. I hope so because I've been looking forward to seeing the baby.

As for buying things, I haven't yet. OH has already been listing stuff he wants to get though. I'm thinking once we get through first tri we might start picking up little things.


----------



## doggylover

Welcome scotskid and congrats on your BFP!

First appointment went well. Had a lovely dr, who was very reassuring about this pregnancy going well after my mc, and she is getting me booked in for my first scan in the next 2-3 weeks. Because my cycles are so long she took from lmp, which means I will be 11 weeks medically for the scan, but prob only 8 weeks truly. I'm pleased though as its the early scan I wanted!!

So my ms has arrived! Not feeling too bad today but Thursday, Friday and sat it wasn't pleasant. Haven't actually been sick, but just felt so awful. It lasted most of yesterday which was awful. In good news, my boobs have grown which I am very excited about!! I love Lucy sorry you are feeling so awful as well. I'm the same though - I was wishing for it to start and it's only been three days and I can't wait for it to leave!!!

yesterday and today I have started to panic that I can't do this- the pregnant bit. I am happy enough with the baby bit when lo arrives, but I am just having a real panic that I won't be able to cope with being pregnant. I don't know where it's come from, but I'm freaking out....


----------



## I Love Lucy

Just wait until you start puking doggylover. I didn't start that until Friday, before it was only just nausea and in the beginning it went away pretty easily whenever I ate. Yesterday it got worse again, I was basically hugging the toilet for a good hour last night. :(

But I'm doing better job of eating very small snacks every hour or hour and half so my stomach is never empty as an empty stomach makes the nausea a thousand times worse for me. 

Sea bands have also been help a lot as long as I keep up with the snacking. I'd definitely consider gettingn some for yourself doggylover.

Also, your panic sounds a lot like me right now. I was telling OH last night that I don't know how I can cope with this MS for another month. I don't even feel like a normal human anymore because my daily activities have been effected so much. I barely get out of bed. So I would say your feelings are pretty normal. I think once we get out of first tri the panic we feel will ease up.


----------



## doggylover

I think that's exactly it, yesterday I just felt so awful, and I was saying to dh "I can't feel like this for another 6-8 weeks...I just can't! I CAN'T DO THIS!" but then today I feel mainly fine. I think we concentrated to much on getting pregnant and having a baby, I kind of forgot I actually would BE pregnant and kind of assumed all these horrible pregnancy things would miss me, or that it would be like you are sick once in the morning and feel fine all day. How naive!!

ILL, sorry you've been toilet hugging, even the thought of that makes me want to wretch! I'll definitely give the sea bands a go if I continue to feel awful. I used them a lot when I was younger as I get really travel sick, which is exactly what I feel like at the minute.

Scotskid, I know what you mean about having to wait for the scan. It seems so unfair that North American ladies seem to get their scans a lot earlier than us!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think when we're TTC we spend far too much time just thinking about feeling the kicks for the first time, hearing the heartbeat, etc. I don't think any of us actually think about how badly MS can be or how tiring pregnancy really is. I thought I was ready for all that stuff but now that I'm dealing with it I realize I definitely wasn't. I just keep telling myself it won't last forever and having the baby at the end will make all of it worth it so just hang in there! :hugs:

I get my first appointment tomorrow evening. I'm thinking I'll get my first scan then as well but I'm not sure. I'm so excited either way.


----------



## doggylover

Oh let us know how your appointment went! Hoping you got a scan, that would be great!!! Good luck!

Today I was very close to throwing up, but I have to say afterwards I felt so much better and felt fine for the rest of the day. I wouldn't mind that continuing - feel sick, maybe throw up once or twice, done for the day! 

I think ms is one of those things you do not understand until you are living it. I never thought it could feel this awful!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope your MS continues that way doggylover. Having the all day MS is torture. 

rosemaryjayne, what you're describing sounds like MS. Mine started out the way you described it and then I started throwing up when I hit 8 weeks. But thankfully that's only happened twice so it could be worse. 

I have read that bad MS can be an indicator of a girl. I also did the ring test and the chinese gender calculator and both predicted a girl as well. It will be exciting to find out if any of that stuff is accurate.

Anyone else try any gender prediction stuff?


----------



## I Love Lucy

When I was reading that several people were saying it wasn't true for them as they had bad MS and had a boy or didn't have any MS and had a girl. I guess that's just one of those old wives tales. 

OH is wanting a boy but I've been leaning towards a girl. I feel like it's a girl. But I think that might be because of the gender predicition stuff telling me it's a girl. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Rosemaryjane that is ms I believe! That queasy feeling is what I have right now, no idea where it arrived from tonight...mine seems to have no set pattern. Just turns up whenever...

Chinese gender predictor also has me down for a girl, haven't done ring test yet though. Oh would prefer a girl, and I would prefer a boy, but then again but I'm not that fussed anymore!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My first appointment is today at 6 PM. I can't believe the day is finally here. Now I'm pretty sure this day is going to last forever since I'm so excited. I'll be sure to let y'all know how it goes tomorrow since I'm sure when I get back home I'll be ready for bed.


----------



## doggylover

How'd the appointment go brittany? Can't wait to hear!

I just got my scan date for next Wednesday, I'm so excited! It seems like a lifetime away though!!!

Also, as we will be chatting a lot over the next few months, you ladies can call me Sarah!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hey ladies, my appointment went really well. It was long but good. Baby is measuring 7 weeks 6 days so 8 weeks today. We were also able to see the heart beat on the screen and hear it (174 bpm). Seeing the little baby and hearing the heart beat was one of the most amazing things ever. I didn't realize it until the doctor started the transvaginal ultrasound but I was really expecting there to be nothing there so seeing a baby there was such a relief. And hearing the heart beat, it was the most beautiful thing I've ever heard. I actually teared up a bit hearing it. I attatched a picture of my scan. I couldn't figure out how to work my scanner so I had to take a picture of it with my phone. 

Sarah, only a week to go until your scan. Believe me the wait will be so worth it. :)

On another note, have you ladies decided whether or not you will be doing genetic testing. I kind of went into it thinking I wasn't going to do it because it wasn't going to change anything. Then OH made the point that even though it's not going to change anything, if there is something wrong we can at least be prepared for it rather then it coming as a shock. So we have we'll be getting another U/S at our next appointment Sept 11. 

We also got our gender scan appointment set up as well. We'll be finding that out Nov 13th. Will y'all be finding out the gender or staying team yellow?
 



Attached Files:







7 w 6 d scan.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

Amanda, I thought having to wait until 8 weeks pg was torture, I couldn't imagine having to wait until 12 weeks for the first appointment. But I've read that's pretty normal for you guys to have later appointments?

I just kept telling myself that I'm not having bad cramping and I'm not having any spotting or bleeding so I have no reason to believe anything is wrong with the baby. Maybe telling yourself the same will help you get through the wait?

As for the gender scan, mine is ocurring at 20 weeks but another lady on here just had her gender scan and she is 24 weeks. Hopefully when that time comes both of our babies cooperate. One of my friends was never 100% sure what she was having because every scan she had the babies legs were crossed so they weren't sure. 

I'm also really leaning towards wanting a girl and OH is leaning towards wanting a boy. Of course, we're going to be thrilled regardless.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi All!

Is it ok for me to join in this chat?

I'm expecting my first on April 3rd :) I'm 8 weeks exactly.

I have been reading through your posts and its so nice to hear people discussing things that I have been going through and driving myself crazy over!

My name is Hayley, I'm 30 and my s/o is 39 so we probably seem like oaps but we don't feel it hehe!

I've been having AWFUL ms - it occurs mostly in the evening and it seems to get worse when I'm hungry - it sucks coz I feel constantly queasy and that feeling only seems to go away when my stomach is empty, but then as soon as my tummy is empty I start to throw up :( I can't win!

I'm off all food - I don't ever feel like eating, and I usually LOVE to eat! 

I was having very bad cramps and some spotting but luckily that has all eased off in the last two weeks - I did go for an early scan at 7 weeks just to check though and everything was fine *phew!*

I'm still waiting for my first midwife appointment - my Dr is rubbish and I already found out that they "forgot" to forward my details to the midwife once so I'm wondering if I've been forgotten about again as they told me they were sending me for an urgent appointment as I have a pre-existing thyroid condition - surely I should have heard about my appointment by now if its supposed to be urgent?!

I have also been having the pregnancy panic that I can't do the whole pregnancy thing - with how horrible the MS has been, I've been feeling that there's no way I can get through another month of it - and then goodness knows what delightful things await us in the second trimester! :/

I'm releived to see i'm not the only one feeling that way though :)

xx


----------



## doggylover

Brittany your scan pic looks great, and so wonderful that you heard a hb! I'm sure it has put your mind at ease!

In terms of testing, I agree with your oh. It won't matter to me if baby does have a genetic problem, but I would rather know so I can be prepared and have joined some support groups, and generally be ready to deal with any special care my lo needs. I'm not sure when that testing will be, and I need to discuss it with oh, but my gut feeling is to find out.

On the other hand...not finding out gender. We had talked about it before and I had said to oh yes, as he really wants to. But at the minute I'm for not finding out, keeping a little surprise for the end. If we did find out I wouldn't want any other people to know, and I'd find it too hard to keep it quiet!

Amanda, waiting sucks. Can't believe your scan isn't until 14th, that seems like forever away. Would you consider going for a private scan?

Welcome Hayley! Congrats on your pregnancy! Sorry you are feeling rough, hopefully it will pass soon...for all of us! I'm so glad that you have been panicking a little as well, makes me feel so much more normal!!

Telling my family tonight! It'll be very welcome news as there has been a bit of tension about my nephew and my SIL this week, so will help to smooth out any tension at dinner!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi Hayley, welcome! Looks like we are the same length along. I was 8 weeks yesterday too based on what the baby measured at my scan. My doctor left my due date at March 29th for the time being though.

You sound exactly like me with the MS. I'm at the point where I feel like I'm just forcing myself to eat rather then actually wanting to eat/enjoying food like I used to. Mine also seems to be worse in the evenings, at least I've only thrown up in the evenings but first thing in the morning can be pretty bad too. I would just like to fast forward through first trimester so I can be done with the MS so I can feel human again. 

Sorry about the stuff with your doctor. Could you possibly switch to someone else? 

Sarah, when my ob/gyn was going over the genetic testing stuff she said there is one that can be done in first tri between 11 and 13 weeks and one that can be done in second tri. However, I guess the first tri one is around 99% accurate so if everything is fine with that test then they don't do the second tri test. Our next appointment (Sept 11) we will be doing the testing.

I hope everything went well when you told your family! Since our scan OH and I have decided to tell the future aunts and uncles and a few other close relatives and friends. I can't wait until the 12 week mark though which is when we have decided to tell everyone else. It'll be nice to have it out in the open.


----------



## doggylover

Telling my family went great :) My mum, SIL and sister all cried, and my sister is not best known for her emotional outbursts :haha: they are so excited of course, which has made me excited, and I just hope to heavens that next week the scan is good news! It makes it seem so much more real when you tell people doesn't it? I can't wait to tell my friends and some other relatives now!

I haven't felt sick today, which worries me. BUt then again, i have been snacking all day, and I've been busy all day, which really makes me feel better. Just hoping I get an awful dose of ms tomorrow so I know it's still there. Probably regret that as soon as it starts...but :shrug:

Thanks for the genetics info Brittany, I will definitely have to talk that over with my oh soon then.

So my scan next week I will be 8 weeks, they usually give the scans at 11/12 weeks...do you think I'll get another one around then? I hope so!

Any cravings from you lot yet? I haven't had any...any I do have are just my normal greedy self :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm glad telling your family went so well. I now very much so regret telling anyone about my pregnancy. Everyone is so excited that they can't seem to keep quiet about it and now I'm stressed about people that should hear the news from OH or I are going to be finding out on FB instead. I'm just so frustrated with it all that this has just reconfirmed that I would much rather no one know until I'm ready for everyone to know. Never again will I tell people early, never again. 

Anyways, Sarah I got a scan at my 8 week appointment and then I will be getting a scan at 12 week appointment but that's only because I'm having the genetic screending done. I think if I opted not to do the genetic screening I wouldn't get an ultrasound at all. After that scan I don't get another one until the gender scan at 20 weeks and I believe that is the last one. That might give you some idea of what to expect but it could be totally different too.

As for cravings, I've had several. Grilled cheese sandwiches, Cheeze It's, and bacon to name a few. They don't stick around for long though before I stop craving it. Lately I haven't been craving anything really. I dislike eating food in general now thanks to the nausea.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Thanks for the welcomes girls :)

Oh that's fun that we're the same way through Brittany, will be interesting to see how we both compare at different stages with symptoms etc!

I'm glad telling your family went well Sarah! It is so nice to see how happy it makes people around us, isn't it?! Its so easy to forget what huge news it is for other people too!

I had planned on waiting until the 12 week mark to announce but I just couldn't keep it in anymore and ended up announcing it yesterday! oops :wacko:

As for cravings - I've had a few - things like chips smothered in vinegar, ready salted crisps, and the weirdest one was chocolate rice krispie squares dunked in Vimto! (I dont even like Vimto!)

has anybody else found themselves going right off things they usually love too? I usually love pizza and fast food but now I can't even see an ad for Dominos or Mcdonalds without gagging!

I ended up in the hospital last night with a mysterious spreading itchy rash all over me - I'm not sure if its pregnancy related or not, but it definately sucks!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I used to love tomatoes and now anything tomato related grosses me out. I think this is partially because I had a tomato go rotten over the night and now whenever I think of tomatoes I think how awful that rotten one smelled.

I'm sorry about the rash. Hopefully it's not anything too serious. Let us know what the doctors say about it.


----------



## doggylover

Omg Hayley that sounds awful! Hoping you are ok now and the rash is gone? Maybe something to do with the rice krispie squares and Vimto combo?!!! 

I feel good today, not sick at all just super tired. (tmi) I also feel like my intestines are just too full. Everything I eat is going in, but nothing is coming out :haha: I'm so uncomfortable.

Brittany, I know I will have a scan for gender (if wanted) at 20 weeks as well, and I think that's my last one too, so imagine the system here is pretty much the same as with you guys. Will just be so good to get in there next week and find out what's going on! That's awful about your family telling people, which is making you feel bad at what should be the happiest time of your life. I'm shocked that they would do that and latently not respect your wishes. :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, it might be a good idea to get some stool softeners if you're not able to have a BM everyday. I read about someone in first tri that left that problem untreated and ended up in the hospital because it got so bad.

Also, my mom telling people is partially my fault. I had told her if everything was fine with the scan then she could tell my grandma and aunts. I didn't specify that those were the only people she could tell so she thought I meant that she could tell whoever. She felt bad when I told her that is not what I meant and apologized. 

Now MIL, told one person without even being told she could tell anyone because "she blabbed about SIL's pg's so she figured it was only fair she blabbed about mine". Seriously, that was her reasoning. She did apologize and told OH that she felt so bad about doing it that she couldn't sleep well for a few nights. I've forgiven her but that one was much harder to forgive.

I guess I find that with as awful as I feel with all day MS that I am just simply too irritable to deal with people right now. Next time around, no one will know until 12 weeks just so I don't have to deal with any of this stuff when I'm feeling lousy.


----------



## doggylover

As if your MIL said that! That's insanity! But at least she felt bad afterwards. We specified last night to both families it's only parents and siblings (and their oh) to know until we say otherwise. 

That story about ending up in hospital doesn't sound good :S I'm currently drinking lots of oj and eating prunes to try and get things moving, if that doesn't work I'll speak to my bro (Dr) about what I can take.

Pregnancy...turns us into messes! I know what you mean about feeling irritable. I was so annoyed I had to feed our dogs tonight, even though oh does it all the time, and he's exhausted after a full week of work! But he knows what he signed up for haha!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I realize this might be different in your country but the stool softeners that are considered safe and are on my list of stuff I can take are Citrucel Dialose, Colace, Metamucil, and Surfak. 

Since I have been drinking OJ though I've been able to have a BM every day so hopefully that helps you too and you won't even have to worry about getting any stool softeners.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think I would only get two scans if I didn't choose to do the genetic testing. That seems to be the only reason I'm getting a scan at my next appointment around 12 weeks.

I'm sorry you threw up. So far I've only thrown up twice. The second time was because I ate in the car. Apparently for me food and traveling do not go together.


----------



## doggylover

Omg Amanda, I also just had a mini heart attack as I read that as ectopic :hugs: I hope that this isn't too serious, and your scan goes well, and you feel better soon. My dr thought I had cervical erosion a few years ago from the pill, and she wasn't too bothered. Obviously much different in pregnancy, but hopefully they can do something for you.

Oh lord I feel awful today :( was actually sick for the first time today. Made even more horrific by the fact that all I had eaten was a red apple, and when the skin reappeared I of course assumed I had some internal bleeding :blush: took a a second or two to figure that one out... But anyway, have felt awful all day, and exhausted too. 

Babies...who'd have em?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Amanda, I freaked out a bit when I first read your post and saw the word ectopic so I can only imagine how freaked out you are! Only one more day until your scan though. I hope you and your baby are okay. Will the doctor's be able to do anything for the cervical erosion? I've never heard of that before so I'll admit, I'm rather clueless.

Hayley, the first time I had thrown up I had ate pizza (yea that burned really bad coming back up) but the little bits of red from the tomato sauce in there had me thinking of blood too. Hopefully it eases up though and you don't continue throwing up.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Amanda - I also read that as ectopic, oh my goodness! :hugs: That must have been terrifying for you!
I hope the early scan goes well. I think I already mentioned it but I had an early scan too as I was having constant spotting and heavy cramping for the first few weeks - they did the internal scan first at 6 weeks but they couldn't see anything so I went back again at 7 weeks and they gave me a normal ultrasound scan and they said everything was fine. So fingers crossed for you as spotting and cramping can be perfectly normal.

I'm so jealous that you guys have all only thrown up a couple of times each :wacko: I am throwing up EVERY day, usually twice a day. Its just horrible :(
It doesn't seem to matter what I eat or when I eat it. This morning all I had was a slice of toast, and I threw up for five minutes after!

I've had a terrible weekend - I ended back in hospital yesterday. I was taken in by ambulance! I had been to work and been fine, and when I got home I felt suddenly unwell - I threw up, then got really feverish and starting shaking REALLY hard and couldn't stop, it was almost like I was having a convulsion!

They took me to the emergency room, and kept me in all night to observe me - I had to have an IV drip, I was hooked up to a heart monitor all night, had blood tests and urine tests etc - they think I have some kind of gastric infection and said it was my extremely high temperature making me shake so much :/ It doesn't explain the rash though - its still there and they just don't know what it is. It keeps going down and then coming back up again.

I'm worried about what me being so unwell is doing to the baby, the extremely high temperature I had can't have been good for it :cry:

In good news though, I FINALLY got my first midwife appointment - its on Wednesday, so I can tell them my concerns then I guess!

I hope everybody is well!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Oh my goodness. I thought having nausea all day was bad. I can't imagine going through everything you're dealing with. At least you get to see your midwife Wednesday and can hopefully get some help. :hugs:

Anyways, I was starting to feel a bit better with the nausea lately. Was able to keep up with the eating and it was helping a lot. Then the nausea showed up again last night and it doesn't matter what I eat, it's not going to go away. I have a prescription for Zofran at the pharmacy though so I'm really hoping OH will pick it up for me so I can stop feeling so awful. I'm just wishing to throw up at this point it seems because then at least I'd get a bit of relief from the nausea.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> Amanda - I also read that as ectopic, oh my goodness! :hugs: That must have been terrifying for you!
> I hope the early scan goes well. I think I already mentioned it but I had an early scan too as I was having constant spotting and heavy cramping for the first few weeks - they did the internal scan first at 6 weeks but they couldn't see anything so I went back again at 7 weeks and they gave me a normal ultrasound scan and they said everything was fine. So fingers crossed for you as spotting and cramping can be perfectly normal.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you guys have all only thrown up a couple of times each :wacko: I am throwing up EVERY day, usually twice a day. Its just horrible :(
> It doesn't seem to matter what I eat or when I eat it. This morning all I had was a slice of toast, and I threw up for five minutes after!
> 
> I've had a terrible weekend - I ended back in hospital yesterday. I was taken in by ambulance! I had been to work and been fine, and when I got home I felt suddenly unwell - I threw up, then got really feverish and starting shaking REALLY hard and couldn't stop, it was almost like I was having a convulsion!
> 
> They took me to the emergency room, and kept me in all night to observe me - I had to have an IV drip, I was hooked up to a heart monitor all night, had blood tests and urine tests etc - they think I have some kind of gastric infection and said it was my extremely high temperature making me shake so much :/ It doesn't explain the rash though - its still there and they just don't know what it is. It keeps going down and then coming back up again.
> 
> I'm worried about what me being so unwell is doing to the baby, the extremely high temperature I had can't have been good for it :cry:
> 
> In good news though, I FINALLY got my first midwife appointment - its on Wednesday, so I can tell them my concerns then I guess!
> 
> I hope everybody is well!

Oh my goodness! Huge huge :hugs: for all of that - the throwing up constantly and the hospital visit :hugs: I was going to say try not to worry about your high temp and the baby, but I know it won't make you stop worrying. I just hope you are feeling better soon, and baby is just enjoying their extra little bit of warmth!

Brittany, hope that your prescription helps you stop feeling so sick.

I'm ok...a little sicky feeling today but it was first day back to work so I was busy and didn't feel bad when I was at work. Hoping that when the kids start back next week and I'm busy a lot it's the same story. I also told my boss today as I have my scan tomorrow happydance:) and he is so lovely. I told him I'll be in about half 11, to which he said "don't rush! Take your time, grab a coffee...I'll see you at half 12 or 1" haha, love it!


----------



## doggylover

That's great news Amanda!! I'm so pleased that you got to hear the heartbeat and saw a good image on the screen (that picture isn't great...!) 

Hopefully that has put you at ease a little bit!


----------



## I Love Lucy

You're only 2 days behind what you thought! I was 5 days behind at my scan. They didn't change my due date or anything though since it's still early so the measurements could have been off.

Anyways, I'm so glad you got a scan and were able to see your baby and hear the heartbeat. I was especially amazed by the heartbeat. I could listen to that sound forever. Do you know how many beats per minute it was?

Sorry the scan picture didn't turn out the best. Will you still be getting a scan at 12 weeks? If so, I hope the person gets you a better image.

Happy 8 weeks doggylover, I just saw you got a new fruit today!! Tomorrow I'll be getting an olive. :)


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Brittany! I was raspberry yesterday...but according to my scan I am skipping ahead to olive tomorrow!!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/17133cb1e2fe7a5b41188587caed7316.jpg

Scan went really well, saw a little heartbeat and midwife measured me at 8 +6, which is 5 days ahead of where I think I am! Not changing dates yet though, will wait until my next scan...in two weeks!! 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I just got an olive today so I'm only 1 day ahead of you then! That's exciting.

I'm glad your scan went so well. What a cute little bean!! :cloud9:

Today, I got up at 3 AM when OH's alarm clock started going off and went to the bathroom to pee. I was about to flush when I got a whiff of my urine. It smelled like eggs!! So like any other preggo lady in the first tri I start freaking out because I'm assuming something is seriously wrong.

So here I am at 3 in the morning Googling urine that smells like eggs and eventually I came to the conclusion that I must have a UTI which I've never had one of in my life but I know my sister has had them and she would drink a lot of cranberry juice so I run back upstairs to get OH up so he can go to the store and get me cranberry juice. So OH got up and got around and then went and got me cranberry juice while I drank two glasses of water.

Eventually I stopped freaking out and fell back to sleep (how this happened I still don't know) and then waited patiently for my ob/gyn office to open. Apparently my doctor does not think it's a UTI since I have no burning or pain at all when urinating and the smelly urine only happened first thing in the morning. So she thinks it's more likely that I just ate something the night before that effected the smell.

I feel a bit better but I'm still stressed about it. I'm very anxious for my appointment Sept 11th. So that's how my day started out.


----------



## doggylover

You made oh get you cranberry juice at 3 in the morning? And he actually did!? What a man!

I was convinced I had a uti as well this week, but the urine sample I gave at my appointment didn't flag anything up so... :shrug:

Hopefully yours is just something you ate, maybe reacting differently because you are pregnant?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yes, my OH actually got up at 3 AM got ready and went to the store to get me cranberry juice. He has been fantastic with everything this pregnancy. If I tell him I'm craving something he goes and gets it. Of course, none of those crazy cravings have happened in the middle of the night. It also probably helps that he had to be up and getting ready for work in an hour anyways. I might of had a harder time convincing him to go get cranberry juice if it was like midnight or something when he was dead asleep.

Anyways, my doctor thinks that I just ate something that give it a funny smell especially since I don't have any burning or pain when urinating which is pretty typical of a UTI. I'm just thankful I haven't noticed any egg smells since. It was so bizarre.

How is every doing? I'm doing alright over here, counting down the days until my next appointment.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Awww such cute scan pictures Amanda & Sarah! :)

Amanda, your pic looks a lot like mine from my early scan - they don't bother much with getting a good one I guess coz they know they'll do that at the 12 week scan :)

I had my midwife appointment on Wednesday but it was just all form-filling. I didnt even get to meet my actual midwife coz she's on holiday! I'll get to meet her in the next few weeks as she'll come out to do a home visit apparently.

I did get my scan date though - 24th September. Yay! :)

I have still been feeling awful. I'm still vomiting everyday (I've now tried sea bands, which did nothing except make my purse £10 lighter) - the only thing that does help slightly is peppermint tea. But not for long!

Plus last night I was awake again all night with a raging temperature. And today my mystery rash is back! All over me. Even though all I've eaten today is toast. 

I'm really tired of the whole situation and of not getting any answers - I was reading in my Bounty pack (Have you UK girls all got those yet? I LOVE them, I'm so excited to get the other 4!) that a high temperature can be very dangerous in pregnancy, so I'm really not happy that it keeps happening and the Drs aren't giving me any answers.

I'm planning on going back to my Dr tomorrow and demanding that they look into it more seriously as its been going on for over a week now :wacko:

On a positive note though, at least we're all edging ever close to the end of the first trimester! I personally cannot WAIT to get into the second trimester - I'm REALLY hoping things get easier then like everybody says!


----------



## doggylover

I laughed so much your seabands comment!!! I used to get awful travel sickness and my parents insisted I wear them, but I always found them useless as well! Sorry you are still feeling crappy :hugs:

I got my bounty pack at my first scan, but haven't had a chance to look through it yet. I'm excited now!


----------



## I Love Lucy

The sea bands only helped me when my nausea got to the point where eating food did nothing to make it feel better. On days other then that they didn't help much. 

One lady on here I know swears that sucking on some kind of sour candy all day helps her. 

So far nothing has helped me much other then just snacking on something everytime I start to feel nauseated. 

Not much longer before we're through with the MS. 

What is the bounty pack? I wonder if we have something similar here in the US.


----------



## doggylover

It's basically a huge pack with information leaflets and booklets about (from what I can see) every single possible piece of pregnancy information!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I was given a bunch of booklets on info but it seems most of what I got was info on genetic testing. I'm guessing the stuff they gave me was stuff I needed to think about now. I guess I'll see if I get more booklets at my next appointment.

How is everyone today? I was actually surprised this morning when my MS was actually bad enough in the morning to make me throw up. Normally this happens in the evening but not today.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany you sound so fine with being sick! Just like its an interesting little part of your day! You're much braver than I am, I feel so queasy this evening and am on the sofa in a sorry little heap!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Oh gosh, I hate being sick. I probably complain about it a ridiculous amount to my OH. It just surprised me so much that I actually got sick in the morning.

I have a question for you ladies though. Have you thought about what details about your pregnancy you will be sharing with your family and which stuff you ladies will be keeping to yourself?

I'm asking because I have found that since being pregnant it seems family thinks they have a right to know EVERY detail about my pregnancy and I don't feel that is right. I'm kind of at the point that I think if I share every detail about what I think or feel then there is nothing special for just OH and I if that makes sense?

So I'm wanting to sit down with OH and discuss what things I think family can know and what things I don't feel they need to because it won't effect them at all. Not to mention, I know I don't want a billion opinions on all my plans.


----------



## doggylover

We haven't had that issue yet really. The one thing we did decide though is to keep names to ourselves until right before baby comes, if not until he/she comes.

I don't imagine our families will have strong opinions on anything else we decide, but we will definitely keep some stuff to ourselves, as you say things that are just for us because at the end of the day it is our baby!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm glad you haven't had that issue. I've just noticed that family members want to know everything like with my first scan, MIL wanted to know exactly how I felt about everything and I kind of felt that was rather personal and I was uncomfortable with her asking since we don't even have that great of a relationship. I don't think OH and I will keep the big things a secret like what the name will be, the gender, etc. but the more I think about it I think some of the stuff like how I felt hearing the heartbeat really don't need to be discussed in detail because it doesn't really effect them one way or another if that makes sense at all.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Ooh def check out your bounty pack Sarah, its sooo interesting! 

We get 5 Bounty packs in total Brittany - like Sarah said they're full of information sheets but also they have little free samples of things (mine had stretch mark cream and caffiene free tea bags!) and vouchers for money off products we'll probably be needing! The first bounty pack also has the voucher inside for the second bounty pack, which I hear has more goodies in!

Then we get one on the labour ward, one on the maternity ward and one after baby has been brought home - those all have things like nappies/diapers, etc in! 

As for telling family things, I don't think I'll really have much of a problem with it - I tell my mum and my sister pretty much everything but I guess we're quite close like that anyway, none of us really keep anything private frm each other. 
My OH unfortunately doesn't have much family living, just a brother who lives far away, so we don't have any issue there.

I am starting to wonder wether we should keep names to ourselves though, as I'm getting so tired of everybody disliking my name choices! My taste is very different from my families and once they've said they don't like my choices it kind of ruins the name for me :wacko:

Speaking of names, have you girls all got ideas already? I'm finding it so hard! There are so many names I like but so few that I LOVE enough to want to use!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I wish we had bounty packs, they sound awesome! 

I'm glad you're not having a problem with telling people things. I think the in laws are the ones I have the hardest time with. I don't feel close enough with them to be answering some of the questions they're asking. 

Though I do agree with keeping the name idea to yourself. My SIL actually didn't tell anyone the name of her second child until after the birth. I'll probably tell people the name we pick early but I won't be telling people the other options because I don't care about their opinions. I would hate for someone to say they don't like the name I pick and ruining that name for me.

As for name ideas. I'm pretty sure if we're having a girl it'll be Emily Michelle. I'm having a much harder time with a boy name. I've got some in mind but nothing that I feel I'm in love with like what I am with Emily Michelle. We do know for a boy the middle name will either be Matthew or Michael. At least we still have plenty of time to get it figured out.


----------



## doggylover

Luckily I am pretty close to my in laws, but also we don't get to see them often as they live in England. I don't think they would venture to any questions I wouldn't be comfortable asking, they are so sweet, bless them!

Emily is such a lovely name, so pretty, I really love it!

We decided on Alex for a boy years ago, as I used to be a nanny to a little boy named Alex, and we both just loved him, and the name! I wouldn't mind telling people that I don't think, but since we have chosen Aubrey for a girl, I think our families might be a bit less thrilled about that to start with. That said, my nephew is called Jacob and at first I really didn't like it, (and actually hoped the baby would be a girl as their girls name was Emily!) but now Jacob just suits him so well that I never even think about it. Hopefully our families will feel like that with Aubrey!

How's everyone feeling today? I'm definitely better than yesterday, but still feeling a little dodgy this evening!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I really disliked SIL's name for her second child. It was just such a weird name to me (Penelope) but now I really love it and couldn't imagine her being named anything else. She is such a sweetie.

I have been feeling a bit better with the MS. But a side effect of my nausea meds is constipation and that is pretty bad right now. I have a lot of cramping in my lower back and stomach thanks to that. So I basically just traded one horrible symptom for another. I really need to get a stool softener because this sucks.


----------



## doggylover

Ugh that's not good at all. My constipation last week had me in tears, so I now how you feel. Hope you feel better soon.

Penelope is an unusual name, but as you say you get so used to the name you never even think about it!


----------



## doggylover

That is such a cool story!! I love the teasing behind your middle names, it makes it so special, and I'm sure it was nice for all the older sisters to have a little bit of them in the youngest!

My middle name is Louise but it actually comes from my parents first baby, Sharon Louise, who died of spina bifida unfortunately. My mum likes having her name in mine to remember her by. But it does just seem like Sarah Louise, how original, to most people!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww some lovely name choices, girls :)

I know what you mean about the name becoming the child and ending up loving it - one of my nieces is Lottie and I really didn't like the name at all when my sister was pregnant, I kept trying to suggest other names - but now she just IS Lottie, she could never be anything else - it suits her so much and its grown on me a lot now. 

I'm hoping it will be the same with the name I choose - I have always liked more unusual names best, as I hate the idea of their being other children in my childs class at school with the same name. But my family aren't the same and prefer more traditional names.

My choices are changing pretty much everyday, but right now we like Mackenzie or Kylan for a boy, and we like Daisy (very mainstream for me!), Autumn or Seraphina Rose for a girl (Sephi-Rose for short).

My OHs surname is a difficult one (Glass), I think it needs quite a long first name to go with it.

Aww Amanda, thats such a cool story about your name - It must be nice having so many names you can use too! 

Oooh your scan date is getting close, yours too Brittany - are you excited?

My MS has trailed off quite a bit the past few days - typically I want it back coz the lack of it is worrying me! How ridiculous after I've been praying for weeks for it to go away?!!!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley i am the same! One day I have ms and I'm going "leave me alone!" the next day when I feel fine I'm saying to dh "it needs to come back so I know it's ok!!!!"

Daisy and seraphina rose are such pretty names!!!!! I love them! And sephi-rose is the cutest nickname ever! Love them!

Ugh I feel horrible this morning!


----------



## I Love Lucy

That is such a cool story behind your name, Amanda.

Hayley, I really like your name choices. Especially the name Autumn. It just sounds so pretty.

I'm thrilled for my next appointment. I've already started my countdown (6 days). OH thought the appointment was this week and was telling his boss all about it last week. :haha: I think he's a bit impatient himself. 

As for the MS, no breaks here. I keep reading we're getting close to the time where it will start to go away but I haven't been so lucky yet. Of course, I'm sure when it does go away I'll panic thinking something is wrong.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany 6 days?! That's so soon! Very exciting Plus it means mine is only 8 days :haha:

I am so bloated today it's unreal. I feel like a hot air balloon. I'm genuinely baffled as to how people at work haven't noticed I have this massive bulge sticking out! I'm trying to wear cover up clothes but I still think its so obvious!


----------



## Dixie83185

Hi everyone I'm a little late in joining this forum but hopefully there's still room for me and my bump... I'm expecting my 1st on April 4th, 2013 so far I've had pretty terrible MS, sore bbs, and food aversions... I've also had a couple spotting scares but all seems to be good! So far we've had two ultrasounds, the 1st was at 8 weeks 5 days, and the baby waved!!! Then due to something scary got to hear the heartbeat it was at 145 bpm. Definitely need to meet some people that are in the same boat, all my friends that are not pregnant are probably sick of hearing me talk about all my symptoms lol :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Whoo for appointments coming up. This one is my first genetic testing appointment so I'll have more blood drawn so they can test for stuff and then I'll also have an ultrasound so they can measure the thickness of the neck I think. I'm pretty excited to see the baby again. What will be happening at your next appointment?

Welcome Dixie, we've been doing a lot of talking about symptoms here so you'll fit right in. Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. My MS has been the all day kind only it's more so the nausea then actually throwing up. I wish I would throw up more though because then I would at least get some relief from the nausea for a bit. I also have the sore bbs and food aversions. Sore bbs were actually one of my earliest symptoms. What food aversions are you having? My biggest one has been tomatoes, most things involving tomatoes grosses me out. I've also been disgusted by eggs.


----------



## doggylover

Hi Dixie! So glad to have another person to share the journey with! I'm Sarah, due April 9th! Sorry to hear you are suffering with ms. Mine hasn't been too bad, but my sense of smell has me gagging at everything, and I couldn't even think about tuna right now. Glad you got to hear your heartbeat, I've seen mine but not heard...maybe next scan?

Brittany to be honest I have no idea what my next appointment entails. I was told to allow 2-3 hours....? I've had bloods done and general medical check, so I really do not know what to expect. Definitely another scan, and they said a more detailed scan. I think it'll still be too early for my nuchal test scan, but I'm hoping to get a more official edd. Everything else is just a mystery until next Wednesday!


----------



## Dixie83185

I Love Lucy said:


> Whoo for appointments coming up. This one is my first genetic testing appointment so I'll have more blood drawn so they can test for stuff and then I'll also have an ultrasound so they can measure the thickness of the neck I think. I'm pretty excited to see the baby again. What will be happening at your next appointment?
> 
> Welcome Dixie, we've been doing a lot of talking about symptoms here so you'll fit right in. Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. My MS has been the all day kind only it's more so the nausea then actually throwing up. I wish I would throw up more though because then I would at least get some relief from the nausea for a bit. I also have the sore bbs and food aversions. Sore bbs were actually one of my earliest symptoms. What food aversions are you having? My biggest one has been tomatoes, most things involving tomatoes grosses me out. I've also been disgusted by eggs.

Thank you!!! I've been puking since about 5 weeks and it can get pretty violent but they prescribed me Zofran which has been helping unless I forget it.... Otherwise I'm constantly nauseous, which is so much worse then just having the relief of getting it out sometimes (I'm sorry you're not getting the relief)... I'm averted to meat and I have a problem with eating eggs as well they are grossing me out lol ( I tend to over think things that I'm eating anyways and have had this problem before pregnancy)... But I love milk and avocados haha.


----------



## Dixie83185

doggylover said:


> Hi Dixie! So glad to have another person to share the journey with! I'm Sarah, due April 9th! Sorry to hear you are suffering with ms. Mine hasn't been too bad, but my sense of smell has me gagging at everything, and I couldn't even think about tuna right now. Glad you got to hear your heartbeat, I've seen mine but not heard...maybe next scan?
> 
> Brittany to be honest I have no idea what my next appointment entails. I was told to allow 2-3 hours....? I've had bloods done and general medical check, so I really do not know what to expect. Definitely another scan, and they said a more detailed scan. I think it'll still be too early for my nuchal test scan, but I'm hoping to get a more official edd. Everything else is just a mystery until next Wednesday!

Hi Sarah! Congrats on your pregnancy! MS is a double edged sword for me if its not happening I'm worrying... So although its not comfortable it is reassuring lol I can't stand most meat and mostly everything unless I really like it I have to force it down... The heartbeat was so low when we heard it I honestly couldn't tell that that was what I was listening too... But he told me it will get louder as it goes, I can't wait to hear it a little more clearly... I bet you will get to hear yours at your next appointment, its so exciting!!! Good luck can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Welcome Dixie! :) I'm sorry to hear about your ms :( Mine had been awful too, although in the last 3 or 4 days its tailed off quite a bit - which of course leaves me worried, but at least the releif is nice! I was at the point of throwing up every day and not being able to keep anything down!

Have you had any name ideas yet? :)

Aww thanks Sarah & Brittany, I'm pleased you like my names as I'm so used to family and friends hating them! lol.

Sarah is your next appointment your scan or a second midwife appointment?

I had an initial midwife appointment last week where they just gave me some forms and asked a few things, but at my second midwife appointment on 11th September (my birthday!) the midwife will be going through alllll the forms with me, discussing birthing plan, doing more tests etc....that appointment is a home visit.

At the scan (mine is 24th Sept, feels like years away!) they will show us around the hospital, do more blood tests etc, do the dating, and offer the genetic testing. We've decided against having the testing as we feel like it won't really acheive anything - we're 100% sure we don't want to risk the amnio if we show as high risk so we figured theres no point in knowing if we're high or low risk if we won't have the amnio anyway.

Have any of you used a doppler yet? I've been considering buying one since they're able to detect a heartbeat from 9 weeks, but I'm not sure if it might just panic me more if I can't find it!


----------



## Dixie83185

LiverpoolLass said:


> Welcome Dixie! :) I'm sorry to hear about your ms :( Mine had been awful too, although in the last 3 or 4 days its tailed off quite a bit - which of course leaves me worried, but at least the releif is nice! I was at the point of throwing up every day and not being able to keep anything down!
> 
> Have you had any name ideas yet? :)
> 
> Aww thanks Sarah & Brittany, I'm pleased you like my names as I'm so used to family and friends hating them! lol.
> 
> Sarah is your next appointment your scan or a second midwife appointment?
> 
> I had an initial midwife appointment last week where they just gave me some forms and asked a few things, but at my second midwife appointment on 11th September (my birthday!) the midwife will be going through alllll the forms with me, discussing birthing plan, doing more tests etc....that appointment is a home visit.
> 
> At the scan (mine is 24th Sept, feels like years away!) they will show us around the hospital, do more blood tests etc, do the dating, and offer the genetic testing. We've decided against having the testing as we feel like it won't really acheive anything - we're 100% sure we don't want to risk the amnio if we show as high risk so we figured theres no point in knowing if we're high or low risk if we won't have the amnio anyway.
> 
> Have any of you used a doppler yet? I've been considering buying one since they're able to detect a heartbeat from 9 weeks, but I'm not sure if it might just panic me more if I can't find it!

Hi LiverpoolLass thank you for the welcome! We have the same due date it looks like :thumbup: I definitely understand I have went certifiable trying to find information when my symptoms wane, now I'm starting to believe that it just comes and goes as it pleases lol 

As far as names go we have either set, if its a girl she will be Violet Rhiannon Lynnaya, and if its a boy he will be Nile's Patrick Leo (<---Daddy wanted a name sake but I had to contribute a middle name so I chose Leo after my Father's middle name) We actually had them picked before we ever got prego as we had been ttc for almost two years...


----------



## Victoriasbump

Hi I love Lucy,

I am also 22 and due on 28th march with my first!
I'm so excited, I've just found this forum as I was lookin through wondering where I could find different bits of info.

My scan is on 20th September. Have you had yours yet?? X


----------



## I Love Lucy

2-3 hours for an appointment, Sarah?! That's around how long my first appointment was and I was told that, that will be the longest one. You'll have to let me know what all they do because I'm curious. Really hope you get the hear the heartbeat this time though. I swear it's the best sound in the world. 

Dixie, I also have Zofran to help with my nausea so that I can actually eat during the times where I just feel miserable. Not much longer though before we're done with first tri so hopefully we'll be getting some relief soon.

Hayley, our second appointments are on the same day! I go into the office at 4 for my ultrasound and then I meet with my doctor afterwards.

I haven't used a doppler and I don't plan to. As much as I love the sound of my baby's heartbeat, I just feel like I would freak myself out if I couldn't find it right away. I just don't want to give myself anything else to stress about.

Victoriasbump, I had my first appointment August 22nd. The baby measured 7+6 so I was able to see him or her as well as hear the heartbeat which was 174 bpm. I'm getting another scan on the 11th of this month but this one is for genetic testing. I'm really hoping I'll get pictures to bring home.


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, my next appointment is with a consultant, so getting a scan then. But my first was with midwives and they did a quick scan - I think just to check something was actually in there!!!

Hi victoriasbump! Welcome along and congrats on your BFP!

I. Am. Exhausted.


----------



## I Love Lucy

That owl hat is soooo cute!! I really wish I could make stuff like that. When I tried crochet/knitting I just couldn't get the hang of it. Guess I'll just have to stick to cross stitch.

Are you ladies getting bumps yet? I've got something going. I took a picture first thing this morning since my bloating is terrible in the evening so excuse the fact that I'm in undies still.
 



Attached Files:







10+1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> 2-3 hours for an appointment, Sarah?! That's around how long my first appointment was and I was told that, that will be the longest one. You'll have to let me know what all they do because I'm curious. Really hope you get the hear the heartbeat this time though. I swear it's the best sound in the world.

Well our first appointment was an hour and a half, so I am very interested to know what this one will entail! I do know I have to get my bloods done again. Got a letter yesterday about them, saying I need them all retested and immediately freaked out that I somehow have syphillis or something and never knew...but no, the midwife just didn't label my samples correctly. ANY of the 4. Good job! :thumbup:

And Brittany in relation to bumps I'm the same - I defiitely think I have SOMETHING there already! I feel like I have a MASSIVE one that is so obvious, but then actually when I look in the mirror it's just like yours i.e. tiny! I think mine is all bloat all the time though! My mum and sis tried to get me to buy maternity trousers yesterday lol!

And I am impressed with any knitting/crocheting/cross stitch that is happening! My mum got me a beginner knitting kit for Christmas. I honestly did try, but the instructions were so awful none of us could make them out! And I'm not best known for my patience...

Luckily my mother in law, and my brother's mother in law are BIG knitters. We'll have stuff coming out our ears! Nothing as cute as the owl hat though!!!


----------



## magic93

Hi, im new to this site so bare with me. I wanted to join in my due date is March 26 according to my 8 week ultrasound, and it was March 22 according to my lmp. Anyways I am almost 12 weeks and have had very few symptoms.


----------



## doggylover

Hi magic! Nice to have you in us and congrats on your pregnancy! Glad to hear you are feeling well too!

Amanda you made me laugh when you said you feel like a whale! You definitely don't look like one at all. But I'm glad to know maternity jeans are comfy, I'll definitely be getting some soon!

Your job sounds great as well - especially since you get to work from home which will be so wonderful with a baby in tow! You're very lucky! I on the other hand, haven't a creative bone in my body :haha: I'm awful! Definitely a scientist brain rather than a creative one!

So I found out today my close friend is 5 weeks pregnant. Very mixed emotions about it. She definitely rushes from one thing to the next, and this is her "new" thing. She has never liked babies, and even said as recently as 4 weeks ago about a woman breast feeding "that is so disgusting, babies are so weird and gross". Now in that time she decided she wanted one and got pregnant......


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I need to get my bloods done at my next appointment but I know that is because my next appointment is the genetic testing one. I had blood drawn my first appointment and I bruised up a lot so I'm really hoping that this time I escape without a big ugly bruise on my arm.

I also have terrible bloat as the day progresses. I hate that I feel so huge and it's definitely not all baby causing it. Bloating starts to go away in second tri though doesn't it? 

I ordered a pair of maternity jeans Friday. Mainly because I had a coupon code in my e-mail that gave me 25% off anything online so I figured why not. I'll need them sooner or later. I'm hoping to get by with cute dresses as long as I can though. Of course, with winter coming I'm doubtful that will be much longer. 

Amanda, your bump is so cute! I can't wait until I actually have something like yours.

Sarah, your friend makes me think of my sister. My sister conveniently started NTNP after she learned OH and I were going to be TTC. I feel like she rushes everything though because she wants to do what I'm doing/wants everyone's attention on her. I don't really know how I'll react if she does get pregnant to be honest. Because I disagree with so many of her choices, especially the fact that she won't take folic acid or any other vitamins.


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> Sarah, your friend makes me think of my sister. My sister conveniently started NTNP after she learned OH and I were going to be TTC. I feel like she rushes everything though because she wants to do what I'm doing/wants everyone's attention on her. I don't really know how I'll react if she does get pregnant to be honest. Because I disagree with so many of her choices, especially the fact that she won't take folic acid or any other vitamins.

I cannot believe your sister won't take folic acid. That is just flipping nuts!!

It does sound like your sis and my friend are a lot alike. I think it's definitely an attention thing for her. I was engaged first, bought a house and married firsNdola of our group of friends, because we were ready for it all, and literally one/two months after all those things she did the same, or started to pressure her oh to do the asking in terms of engagement. She definitely likes to have something going on, and really rushes into things without thought. Like three weeks ago she was set on buying a new, bigger, house- met with the bank etc, Now she isn't anymore. These things are not small decisions and she seems to make them on a whim!

I also disagree with many of her choices. In fact, lately, all I seem to do is moan about her latest "thing", whatever it may be. I was talking with dh earlier and said it doesn't seem right to me that I should disagree with ALL her choices, when we are supposed to be best friends. I think our friendship has maybe started to come to a natural end, which is awful as we've been friends for 10 yrs, and now we are both going through the biggest thing of our lives, but I just don't see how a friendship can work when one of us just doesn't think the other is making good choices. I never criticise to her face, which is even worse. I'm being an awful friend to her, and I hate it. It's a tough situation, especially as I don't think she realises at all how I feel.

Huh...rant session from me tonight! To be fair this has been building for a while, this pregnancy is just something to have set me off!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yea your friend definitely sounds like my sister. My sister has only been with this guy for a year and started talking about moving in with him right at the start of their relationship. Not because it was a good idea but more so because OH and I had already lived together for a year and she seems to think if I'm doing something she needs to do it too regardless of whether it's actually right for her. It makes me crazy because I get that she wants to be where I'm at in life but at the same time I'm 2 years older then her, I've been with my OH longer and therefore our relationship is going to move to different stages before she is necessarily ready for those things. But I just don't think she realizes that. She has basically moved in with the guy, is already pressuring him for an engagement ring, and NTNP a baby all within one year of dating. I mean, I realize some people have relationships that move that quickly and work out but I've never really seen it and with the fighting her and her OH have, I just don't see them being one of those couples. It really makes me worried for her.

Though trying to talk to her about things basically blew up in my face. I was telling her the info my doctor told me about folic acid and stuff you should have done before conceiving but she didn't care about any of that. She basically thinks because our mom didn't do all that stuff (obviously times were different then) that she doesn't have to. I also talked to her about maternity leave and seeing how long she has to be at her new job before getting pg otherwise she'll have to worry about childcare or she'll just do what she usually does and dump all the responsibility on our mom which I don't think is right. She basically said she won't qualify and she doesn't care because her boyfriend makes so much money so her new thing is going on and on about how she is going to quit her job. But she again doesn't realize that her boyfriend isn't going to be working overtime every day of the year, I can't think of any job that stays that busy year round. She also doesn't seem to realize her boyfriend doesn't have a high school diploma or a GED so should he lose his job him finding another one isn't going to be some easy task. But trying to get her to think about these things so they can solve these issues before they get pregnant only made her mad. She seems to think I'm immature and "not the person she thought I was" for voicing my concerns. 

I mean, I wasn't trying to be judgmental, I was simply trying to show that I care for her and I don't want to see her struggle. But at the end of the day I can only do and say so much, she ultimately has to take responsibility for her actions.

This has definitely strained our relationship because I can't just pretend that I agree and support what she's doing because I simply don't. I imagine you feel similarly with your friend. 

Wow, I didn't mean to vent so much about my sister but I guess it's kind of nice knowing that someone else out there gets it. So whenever you need to vent about your friend, Sarah, feel free because I definitely get how you're feeling.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany we should get the two of them together for a good talking to! It's nice, in a way, that your sister wants to be like you, but as you say everyone's relationship moves at different speeds and putting all that pressure on so soon, especially at that age, is crazy. You've done the best you can, and I'm sure she'll eventually understand you only did it because you care.

I did try to talk to my friend a while back saying I think she should just be content with what she has and not always be rushing whimsically onto the next thing, but she just shrugged it off, and I didn't push the matter. She also has given up her job - as a lawyer - because she "couldn't handle the stress" so they are a one income household, which would be fine, but her oh is self employed and not particularly well paid. 

Ugh..I could go on forever about her!!! But today is a new day so I'll try not to let her bother me lol!

How is everyone feeling? Apart from the occasional gagging session at smells, and tiredness, and feeling pretty good. I have my next scan tomorrow so just hoping all goes well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm feeling pretty bad. I've got horrible nausea so I've taken meds for that but the meds cause horrible constipation. I'm just not feeling well at all. :( 

What makes it worse is my OH has to work a 12 hour day today so I've got to take care of myself and all our animals today without any help from him. :(

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, Sarah!

I had to reschedule my appointment due to OH's work so I now go in Thursday at 11 AM for the genetic testing appointment.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey ladies! Our little bundle is due April 7th. Have had 24/7 nausea & fatigue. So ready for second trimester!! Last night was worst yet...violent vomiting and dry heaving. 

It is too bad how hastily some people rush into having children... I can name PLENTY. And once it all becomes real they complain about the duties of motherhood. Grr. I could write a novel on the subject but I will refrain. :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Jenny, sorry you are suffering with the 24/7 nausea. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I'm definitely look forward to Wednesday since it means I'm one week closer to second trimester.


----------



## Victoriasbump

Hi rosemary,

Thanks for the welcome :)

I'm so excited, this is my first pregnancy. Ive had a scan at 8 weeks when we saw a little bean and heard he heartbeat at 158bpm. It was amazing to hear another heart inside me!!

Hello all you other paddies expecting!! And good luck!! Cxx


----------



## magic93

Thank you! I appreciate this site alot. And congrats to everybody as well.Btw my name is Lisa. And with everything said I can agree too many people do it for the wrong reasons!


----------



## doggylover

Hi and welcome Jenny!!!

I'm glad you ladies are in agreement that some people rush - I mentioned this issue on another thread and some people almost ate me alive!!! But yeah, I agree Jenny, once the reality of motherhood sets in (bearing in mind this girl has never even babysat a child before...) she will be in for a shock!

Brittany sorry you are feeling so awful. Solving one problem and causing another is not great :( and Jenny I know all about the dry heaving as well. Every morning the smell of my kitchen gets me!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I had another thread about my sister on here and the response I got was that I was immature and jealous. Never again will I try to get advice on how to handle that situation here.

My kitchen also gets me dry heaving every morning too. It probably doesn't help that I have a bunch of dirty dishes out there though. I ran out of dish soap and haven't managed to get all of the dishes washed since the smell gets me so sick. OH hasn't been any help with that even though he knows what the smell out there does to me. :( He's been fantastic with everything with this pregnancy but he still sucks at doing any cleaning.


----------



## doggylover

I don't agree with everything that people say on here, but I hate that people get SO personal when responding to certain things!!

Yep my dh is awful with cleaning to! Must be a man thing!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I definitely think most men are horrible at cleaning. I haven't met a man that is good with housework. It really gets me frustrated especially when I feel so lousy. I need my OH's help and his response to doing housework is later but later never seems to come.


----------



## doggylover

I actually had a massive crying session at my dh last night telling him he isn't being supportive enough, and part of it was he needs to do more cleaning! I know he is doing his best, and he said that, to which I responded "well do better!" he is a wonderful, wonderful man, but he can be lazy, and he isn't great at voicing emotional stuff. I told him he needs to be more emotionally supportive. All this while sobbing uncontrollably! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

So even though i was told this appointment would be 3 hours....it was 1! Not complaining as it was just the scan, but I was a bit confused as to why it was so short! Interestingly, here in northern Ireland we do NOT get genetic testing done as standard. You can opt to have it done at 14 weeks, but you have to pay (only £27). The reason being that terminations are illegal in northern Ireland, so it's not offered as standard. Dh and I still need to discuss, but I think I would like it done. Its For downs syndrome and spina bifida, and there is a family history of sb. 

Here's the pic - it looks like an actual baby today! Cannot believe how much she has grown in just two weeks! My dates today were consistent with my conception dates, so the last measurements must have been a bit off! So still 10+1, and due April 9th!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/66493c0af4b21ccb1d30feb403341600.jpg


----------



## I Love Lucy

:hugs: Sarah, are you feeling better after you had the chat with your DH? I was trying to confide in my OH one day about how draining the MS was making me feel emotionally. I think we discussed in her earlier about sometimes feeling so badly that it's hard to think we're actually strong enough to get through it. And my OH said nothing. I think a large reason for that is OH just doesn't know what to say. They don't experience pg the same way we do (as I keep reading it all my pg books) but him not saying anything makes me feel alone and unsupported. I wish we could just come up with a list of all the things our OH's should do and say for whatever issues we have so none of us have to have any of these sob fests because our OH's aren't doing what we need.

Also, your little baby is so lovely! I can't wait for my scan tomorrow. Also, genetic testing here isn't standard either. You can opt to have it or you can opt not to. It's not something you have to have. Though we do allow terminations but I'm not sure what all the rules are about that as I never intend to terminate a pregnancy.

Oh and you have been taking your folic acid right? That is supposed to help prevent spina bifida. I'm sure your baby is going to be perfect!


----------



## doggylover

Yep I actually take a higher, prescribed dose of folic, as my parents first baby was born with spina bifida. That is one thing which has made me really ponder getting this test done. However, reading the material it turns out its only a blood test, and that if you are flagged as high risk you are then offered an amniocentesis, which I wouldn't be willing to have. Also, I would never terminate my baby (plus I'd have to travel to England to do it lol!) so it really isn't going to matter. No matter what, this baby is coming! I would like to be prepared for the worst, just in case, but I'm not willing to do an amniocentesis so there is no point just doing the blood test.

Hmm, I dunno about dh. This morning we both lay in as scan wasn't til 10. He got up before me, but when I came down the dishes from the night before were still in the drying rack, (i was too tired to put them away last night!) and the dishwasher wasn't empty. I asked him why he hadn't thought to do any of that, and he just went "ummm" to which I replied "THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT LAST NIGHT!!!!"

I think you're right, they just don't get it. The experience this whole thing in such an abstract way. Dh said to me today "it's like you having a cold. I know you have it, but I dunno how you feel, or anything about it" which is so true. I think seeing the baby today he has definitely started to feel more connected though!

I'm so excited for your scan pic tomorrow! You'll be a whole week ahead of me (my date was put back to my original) so your baby will be even more "baby like" than mine today!!!


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :flower: Mind if I join?

I'm 21, OH is 23 and we're expecting our first on 27th March! So far i've had no morning sickness at all (*touch wood*) just extreme tiredness all the time :(

I had my first scan on 5th Sept and they put me back 5 days (my original due date was 22nd March) which I was expecting as I used OPKs so knew when I ovulated but had irregular periods :roll:

Because they put me back at my scan I get to have another scan on 21st Sept dance:) so they can do the testing for downsyndrome (sp?) as they dated me at 11w and you have to be 11w3d+

I read the thread from the beginning so i'll answer some of the questions that popped up throughout..

Amanda - Looks like we're due the same date! Also from the same area too :thumbup: Only 1 day until your scan! That's ridiculous that your midwife wouldn't give you her number, what if you wanted/needed to call her? My mum keeps joking saying that she thinks i'll go slightly over and have an April Fool's baby :haha: Cute owl hat btw! 

Sarah - Totally agree with some of the other threads being a little harsh with people. I don't think you need to get personal just because you don't agree with others opinions :nope: Lovely scan picture :thumbup:!

Brittany - Such a cute early scan picture :) Me & OH thought the same about the genetic testing (wouldn't change anything but would be prepared) so we've decided to have it done. Also, we'll definitely be finding out the gender, OH went through a couple of days where he wasn't sure whether he wanted to find out - I soon changed his mind :haha: I must of got a good male as it tends to be him that's doing the housework lately :blush: Although he won't touch the wash basket :haha:

Hayley - I've thought about getting a doppler in the last couple of days but I think i'd get a bit addicted to using it and would worry like hell if I couldn't find baby's heartbeat :haha:

The only names we can both agree on at the minute are Sophie and Max. We both like lots of names but don't agree on any of them :haha:

Talking bumps; i'm with Amanda :haha: Been in maternity jeans since around 8-9 weeks due to the ridiculous bloat (and pre-belly I already had :blush:) Everyone was convinced it was going to be twins (lots in both sides) but turns out to be just the one! 

*I have photos in the second post in my journal of bump/bloat and scans*

Hope I didn't babble on too much! :blush: x


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sarah great scan picture!!! :dance: So cool to see it actually looking like a baby!!

Welcome Laura!

No relief in sight from MS. Threw up again a bit ago. :sick: I am so pitiful these days.

Brittany, I got a nice bag of magazines and freebies from my doc...been enjoying reading the articles and looking at pictures. Hope you get some goodies at some stage!!


----------



## linzylou

Hi ladies! I hope it's okay if I post here. You all seem really nice. :)

My name's Lindsey and I'm 24 and pregnant with my first. OH is 32. We're due March 24. 

It's been a rollercoaster of emotions, that's for sure! I was shocked and excited when I first got my BFP, then for two weeks after that I was overly emotional and wondered what I'd gotten myself into, and then the all-day nausea hit at 6 weeks (I've only thrown up twice, though). I think I spent the duration of the Olympics in bed with a box of Saltines. I actually cried one night when I told OH that I felt like pancakes for dinner and he made stir-fry instead (the smell of cooked broccoli alone made me sick). 

I finally figured out that whole-wheat goldfish crackers, granola bars, King's Hawaiian rolls, applesauce, and _lots_ of Frosted Flakes worked for me. I worried that I was eating too many carbs but doctor said to eat what I can for now, and at almost 13 weeks I'm finding I can stomach almost anything again so I'm eating healthier. Still no broccoli, though, and I sneak in a second bowl of Frosted Flakes if I think I can get away with it... 

I've had two prenatal visits so far and went to my first ultrasound on the 12th and it was very surreal. It definitely feels more "real" now that I've seen him/her and heard the heartbeat and it helps me forget some of my more annoying symptoms.

It's fun to hear about everyone else's experiences (except for the MS -- I hope those who're suffering from it start feeling better!!) and I've been feeling less alone since I stumbled across this site. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Laura91

Great scan picture Amanda :thumbup: x


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Amanda!!! Great pic!! Glad u have some peace of mind. :)

:wave: Welcome Linzy!! Congrats on ur little one! What is ur due date?

Okay...anyone else have a burning stabbing pain in nipple? Mine started last night and kept waking me up at night. Is it infection or is that normal?? :/


----------



## doggylover

Amanda that scan picture is wonderful!!! Congrats!!

Welcome Lindsey and Laura!! Nice to have you both along for the ride!

Lindsey your story about what you eat made me laugh...until the bit where you said dh made stir fry afeter your said you wanted pancakes...I would have beaten him with the wok!!!!

Laura you are so lucky with no ms, but being tired at the minute makes me feel ill, not necessarily nauseous, just pathetic and ill which I think is almost worse! So I feel your pain! I was in bed at 8pm last night...

Jenny, nope luckily my boobs and nipples have been 100% ok so far! Which I am so grateful for because I read so much stuff while ttc about how awful the boob pain was, so I'm lucky!

TGIF!!! I had a 10 minute nap between my classes yesterday, and went to bed at 8pm last night...still tired! What is this about?, what is baby doing in there???! Apart from sucking out all my energy! So I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend of snoozing!


----------



## linzylou

I'm not sure who's who yet so I'm just going by username's here... :blush:

rosemaryjayne, great scan! Very excited for you. Mine was active, too. I wish I didn't have to wait to feel it moving around!

Jenny, thanks! I'm due March 24. I've had sore boobs/nipples but no burning pain. I'm sorry I'm not much help. Also, is your MS letting up at all yet?

doggylover, I know what you mean about the fatigue! Except I haven't been able to fall asleep until 2-3am. I just feel restless and can't get comfortable! Now that the nausea is gone, this is probably my worst symptom. Do you have any pets (just going by your username)? We have a two-year-old female AmStaff terrier...OH played a three-minute recording of a baby crying yesterday and she ran over and perked her ears and just kept tilting her head back and forth and wagging her tail. Then she lost interest and went to her bed. I thought for sure that she was gonna freak and run down the stairs but nope!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey, apologies I should have introduced myself! :dohh: I'm Sarah! But I know it's difficult remembering everyone so don't worry!

That's cute about your dog! Very good idea getting her used to the sound early! We have two dogs and a cat, and then my other two dogs who live with my parents (they grew up there and I only moved out last year so didn't think it was fair to move them). Luckily I have a 1 yr old nephew, so our lot our somewhat used to little ones. The cat might be a different story though....!

I'm glad you said you are having trouble sleeping - the last three nights I've been awake between 3 and 4am, which is so annoying because I'm so exhausted when I go to bed and when I get up...I don't understand what it's about at all. It's normal for me to wake up during the night, but since around 8 weeks I have been sleeping soundly. Hopefully that will be back soon...for both of us!


----------



## JennyNBaby

I also love the baby recording idea! We have two Yorkies...been trying to predict and plan their adaptation to having a baby around. So curious what they are going to do. I know my one will be ON the baby if she can, just loves children. That is one thing she will disobey me for. One time she crossed the road with cars coming to go see a baby. Lol. Wouldn't stop for anything! 

Ok well my nipple is feeling better so guess the awful pain wasa a normal part of the colostrum production bc I leaked bits out throughout yesterday.


----------



## Laura91

I'm glad other people are finding it hard to sleep! Last night was awful :( I feel like i've had no sleep at all and i'm at work alllll day :sleep:

I constantly kept waking up, tossing and turning and then couldn't get back to sleep :cry: x


----------



## JennyNBaby

I don't know what u have there but I take one Tylenol PM most nights to help me sleep better and help with my back discomfort. Is contains acetimophen, safe pain reliever during pregnancy.

MS was not as bad over weekend...just had short spells of feeling bad and then it would pass. Less than a week until 2nd trimester!! Baby room carpet gets installed tomorrow! Doc appt next Tues. Nice to have things to look forward too. And I could not help myself....I bought a neutral colored swaddle. :)

Oh..another sleep aid is investing in a maternity/nursing pillow. It goes between your legs and takes the pressure off your lower back when sleeping on your side. It also supports the belly when it becomes enormous. Lol


----------



## doggylover

Oh Jenny I'm jealous of your swaddle! What brand did you buy? I'm definitely getting some!

I was looking at buying some cloth nappies/diapers yesterday, and was actually at the checkout online before changing my mind. I really wanted them, and they were cheap, but I just felt like I didn't want to tempt fate. Stupid I know, but I couldn't shake the feeling!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oooh its been a week or so since I was online and there are lots of new mummies to be! Yay! Welcome everybody! :)

Amanda - your scan pic is lovely! So clear! and your bump looks a lot like mine! It seems to come out straight from under my boobs already :( I'm not small anyhow and I already had cup size E boobs, but they have already gone up a size :/ Not fun! 
I'm finding it quite uncomfortable - particularly when trying to find a comfortable sleeping position - they get in the way and hurt quite a bit! :/
I bought a maternity top last week that says "I <3 my bump" hehe.

Sarah - your scan pic is soooooooo cute!!!! :) I love your new icon too! :) What you said about the amniocentisis is exactly how I feel about it, thats why we're opting out of the testing - because no matter what the outcome we don't want to risk having an amnio, so it seems pointless to have the tests. Admittedly yes it _could_ reassure us if the results are good, but it also could just cause us lots of worry if they show as high risk - so we're going to just avoid it.

It must be a difficult choice for you with a history of SB though. :/ 

Sarah & Brittany - I know what you mean about the cleaning thing!! It is def a man thing. My OH does actually try but his standard of cleaning is not the same as mine! He does attempt to clean but its just not a proper job :/
Its the bathroom that sets off my MS - the general bathroom "aroma" just makes me heave, so I have to have it 100% clean all the time.
I'd be happy to clean it three times a day but he won't let me because he panics about me using the chemical products!!! :wacko:

I've recently found out that two friends of mine are also expecting - i'm surprised by it, particularly by one of them as I would never have had her down as the type!, but its nice to have more people to chat to about stuff!

As for me, I'm still a week away from my scan - not much has changed for me - I'm still throwing up every day. It stopped for a wonderful week - but its certainly back again!
I'm also now starting to get heartburn frequently. Yay.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much. It's been very busy around here so I'm just now getting caught up.

Welcome Laura and Lindsey!

Amanda, your baby is so cute!! It's exciting getting to see how much they have changed since the first scan. I now have to wait until Nov 13th for my next scan (that will be the gender scan).

Jenny, I occasionally have nipple pain that can be pretty bad but it usually goes away. I think as long as the pain isn't constant then you don't need to worry. Our boobs are going through lots of changes already so I think pain should be expected.

Glad you other ladies mentioned the issues sleeping. I keep struggling as well but I think that's because I wake up a lot to pee in the night.

As for animals, I have 1 dog and 2 cats. OH and I have 2 nieces though and the dog and cats have been around them since they were young so I think they'll adjust quite well when the baby arrives. Well it might take my older cat awhile. She just recently stopped hiding whenever my nieces are over.

Update on my scan, they did the genetic testing where they measure the thickness of the neck (I think, I keep forgetting) and everything looked good. I also had blood drawn which is what they'll look at for some more testing. I haven't gotten those results back yet but I'm thinking by the end of the week I'll get a call on what those results were. I don't feel comfortable with the idea of doing an amnio so even if I'm high risk I will be opting out of doing that.

I also got my flu shot since my doctor requested it. I wasn't going to get it unless my doctor told me to get it so I got poked with needles a lot at my appointment. :haha:

We also got to hear the heartbeat again and this time it was 164 bpm so it slowed down a bit but still pretty fast. Really hoping that old wives tale is right and this means we're having a girl.
 



Attached Files:







bnb1.jpg
File size: 131.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone, 3 more sleeps till we get to see our baby again :cloud9:

ILoveLucy - what's the week difference between your display picture and the one you just posted?

I was extremely tired last night and this morning :( I got home from work at 5:40pm, slept from 6-8 then debated going to bed at 9 :haha:

I seem to be falling asleep/needing naps more now :shrug: I thought after 12 weeks you were supposed to be less tired?! :dohh:


----------



## I Love Lucy

The display picture was my first scan. The baby measured 7 weeks, 6 days. At my latest scan the baby should have measured 11 weeks, 1 day based on what he or she measured at my first scan but the ultrasound tech didn't tell me if that measurement was right. They're still keeping my due date at March 29th which is based on my LMP but baby is 5 days behind that.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany your scan pic looks great! And great news about the initial genetic testing as well.

Hayley, that's nice for you to have two friends to go through pregnancy with, and then have your own mums and tots when the babies arrive!!

I kind of feel a bit in limbo now. My next scan isn't until 21st november, which is 9 weeks tomorrow. It seems like forever, and I am now obsessed with the thought that if something goes wrong I won't know between now and then :( 

Anyone else feel similar?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww Brittany the scan pic is lovely!! I think it looks like a girl :thumbup: hehe.

Its incredible the difference in the two scans!

Sarah - aww I know, thats how I've been feeling between the early scan I had and the 12 week scan I have scheduled for next Monday. I've all but convinced myself that they're going to tell me I've had a missed miscarriage :wacko: I just can't get it out of my head and I hate the idea of not knowing until they scan me...I've even been thinking of taking another pregnancy test to check if the hormone is still present! :cry:

But one good thing is that you're generally supposed to start feeling little movements from about 16 weeks according to my midwife - so thats only 5 weeks away. I know its still a long time, but if in 5 weeks you start to feel those movements that means you don't really have to wait the full 9 weeks for reassurance...coz the movements will let you know everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

That's true! Now just five weeks to wait and worry instead :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm hoping it's a girl, OH is hoping it's a boy. He thinks there is way too much estrogen in the house already (all 3 of our pets are females too). :haha:

I also had the fear of having a MMC before both scans. I think what helped me is remembering that MMC's are very rare. It'll be nice when we can feel the baby moving and not have to worry about there being something wrong.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Brittany great picture!!! How exciting and reassuring!! :)

Sarah I feel just like u. Limbo land! My last appt was just invasion of my girly parts. :blush: It has been over a month since we heard the HB or had a scan. I don't think they do a scan at my appt next week on Tues but I am 99% sure they will check the HB. My sore bbs and MS kind of make me feel more peaceful. If my symptoms are not extreme I worry. Lol. 

On a brighter note...my swaddle arrived!!!!:dance:


----------



## doggylover

Oh yay for the swaddle! I can't wait to get some, and wrap my wee one up like a little fajita :haha:

Ugh I have decided to use cloth nappies, but I'm driving myself mad! I research it all night and then panic because I don't have any yet and time is running out! Except it's not...I have loads of time, I need to chill out.

I think it's part of the limbo-ness. Looking for cloth nappies gives me something productive to do, yet I'm too scared to actually buy any so early!!! I'm ridiculous.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Cloth diapers are so fun! I'm also planning to cloth diaper. Do you know anyone who cloth diapers? I wouldn't even know where to start had it not been for my SIL. She cloth diapered her second child so I was able to learn as well as try out many different kinds of diapers so I actually know what I prefer so it makes it easier for me since I know what I'm looking for.

Some advice, if you don't have any experience with cloth diapers I would recommend AIO, AI2, or pocket diapers. They're the most like a regular diaper and probably the easiest to learn on. These are the kind of diapers SIL started with and of all the other styles she has tried, these have been my favorite so I plan to go with these type of diapers.

I also recommend maybe buying one or two from several different brands rather then buying all of your diapers from the same brand. All babies are different and all brands are cloth diapers are different so what brand works well for one baby may not work well for the next baby iykwim? 

Also, don't stress about not buying any yet. I have picked out a lot but haven't actually purchased any. I don't think I'll purchase any until I find out the gender in November. I kind of figured I'd rather be able to get some cute gender specific pattern diapers instead of a bunch of gender neutral ones. Not to mention, if you're ordering online, buying more at once will save you money with shipping costs.


----------



## linzylou

I was looking at swaddles at the store the other day and I can't wait to get one! I'm starting to warm up to the baby aisle... When I first got my BFP, I avoided it like the plague. It was fun to shop for friends and their babies, but a little overwhelming when I thought of all the stuff I'd need for myself. Now I'm pretty excited (AKA impatient!). 

I love all the scans! :) I don't think my next one is until November. We have so many things planned between now and then that I think it will go by fast, which also makes me nervous because that means I'll be halfway done! It's so hard to believe sometimes.

My only complaint is still the insomnia. I looked for Tylenol PM but I guess they pulled it from the shelf -- not sure why -- and they're bringing it back soon. I tried Unisom (doctor approved) instead... I don't think it helped. I know part of it is having to go to the bathroom 3-4 times a night. I stopped drinking after like, 5 or 6 in the evening and all I can say is that I hope it improves soon (for all of us) and I know I'm not alone!

How is everyone feeling? Has anyone got a bump started? 

Anyone else's OH getting on their nerves? Mine's always on his phone and for some reason it's really started to bother me! He's on it when I wake up, he's on it when I go to bed, he's on it at the dinner table (my biggest pet peeve!!), he's on it when we watch TV together. He has an app for everything (even some pregnancy ones) so everytime I ask a question he jumps on his phone and then just never gets off. He's always researching his hobbies, which is cool, but it bothers me when we're having a conversation and he can't even make eye contact because he's also googling what time the sun sets so he can make plans to go hunting. It IS his first smart phone so I've tried to cut him some slack, lol, and I'm sure it's not even as bad as my hormones are making it seem... but still!!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey my insomnia is still the bane of my life at the minute. Exhausted today because of it.

I would put a ban on your oh using his phone at the table for sure! Tell him you will exchange his dinner for his phone. He doesn't give up the phone...he doesn't eat!! That would annoy me, definitely.

Brittany, thanks for the advice! I don't know ANYONE who uses cloth, it's not common at all here, so I'm totally out in the wilderness!! I think I am going to go for fitted to start, and then get some birth-to-potty AI2 and hybrids. I like the idea of the AIO but the only thing putting me off them is drying time. For some reason I really don't like the idea of the pockets!? But they have loads of cheap pockets on eBay, so will prob get some anyway!


----------



## Laura91

Linzylou - My OH is constantly looking at his phone :roll: He's either on FB, BBM or just looking at crap :haha: It does get annoying though, like you say when you're eating dinner, watching tell etc and he's clicking away. He can't talk and use it at the same time either which is damn annoying cause if he's texting and I ask him something I have to wait till he's done till he will answer me :growlmad:!



doggylover said:


> Tell him you will exchange his dinner for his phone. He doesn't give up the phone...he doesn't eat!! That would annoy me, definitely.

:rofl:

How is everyone? We have our second scan tomorrow! :dance: I can't wait, this week seems to be going by so slow though :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Amanda...ur sis is plain ugly! How rude! Yay for blankie and low risk results!!

Cloth diapers...I have no clue about them really but sure it must save money!

Would love to eat some cinnamon rolls right now....Mmm! :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, my OH is horrible with his iphone. Ever since football started he's always on there doing stuff with his fantasy football leagues and then if he isn't doing that he's playing games on there. It drives me nuts when he's supposed to be watching tv with me or something. Ugh, I swear some days I just want to take his phone and throw it across the room.

Sarah, I've never actually tried any pocket diapers since SIL never used them but I think they're supposed to be a lot like AI2 and I really liked those diapers so I'm going to try some. Like you said they have loads of them on eBay. I figure we'll never know which ones work the best for us if we don't try them.

Amanda, that is horrible what your sister did. I don't blame you for not talking to your family is that is how they behave. :hugs:

Excellent news about the Down's results. I'm still waiting to hear back about my test. 

Anyways, I have found that my MS has gotten much worse the past few days. I read some stuff that hcg peaks at 12 weeks and that could be why I'm feeling worse but this really sucks. I've thrown up the past few evenings and I'm constantly nauseated/gagging. Right now I'm stuck sitting in my bed with a loaf of bread and a bottle of water because that's about all I can stomach. So I'm feeling pretty miserable. I just keep trying to tell myself that by the end of October I'll be 18 weeks and I should feel better by then but since I'm feeling so lousy now it's really hard to be positive. :(

On a better note, I'm starting to the Fifty Shades books. I figured a distraction would be a good thing to have.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Amanda - that is horrible!!!!! I hope you told her what you thought of her little outburst!! :growlmad: What a nasty thing to say....to anyone...let alone your own sister!!!!

Does she have her own kids? Coz it reeks of jealousy to me!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> Anyways, I have found that my MS has gotten much worse the past few days. I read some stuff that hcg peaks at 12 weeks and that could be why I'm feeling worse but this really sucks. I've thrown up the past few evenings and I'm constantly nauseated/gagging. Right now I'm stuck sitting in my bed with a loaf of bread and a bottle of water because that's about all I can stomach. So I'm feeling pretty miserable. I just keep trying to tell myself that by the end of October I'll be 18 weeks and I should feel better by then but since I'm feeling so lousy now it's really hard to be positive. :(
> 
> On a better note, I'm starting to the Fifty Shades books. I figured a distraction would be a good thing to have.

Awww Brittany, I feel for you :hugs: 

This is exactly how I have been for the last 6 weeks or so....what's funny is that for the last two days I actually haven't thrown up and feel a little better, so I'm wondering if mine has passed (I've been told all the way through it that it should start to tail off between 12-15 weeks). *fingers crossed*

Just make sure you keep yourself hydrated, coz thats how I ended up in hospital! 

I personally found that forcing myself to eat little portions every few hours (even though its the last thing you feel like doing, and it feels like a real battle to swallow anything...) did help...and peppermint tea was the ONLY thing that gave me a moments relief from the nausea.

I just noticed that our tickers state we're now in the second trimester at 12 weeks...I thought the second trimester started later?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

The MS was actually getting better at the end of 11 weeks. I would actually be fine most of the morning and then might have a bit of nausea in the evenings. Then the past few nights the MS came back and has been pretty intense. 

I'm basically just laying in my bed with a bottle of water and a loaf of bread and I just force myself to eat a piece of bread every hour or so. I can't seem to stomach anything else right now. Peppermints are wonderful though. I suck on peppermint candy a lot and I find it helps. Popsicles also work for me.

Also, 12 weeks is the start of the second trimester but here at BNB it's considered first trimester until 13 weeks. It's exciting to think we only have 6 more months to go and then our babies will be here. 

Oh I forgot earlier that someone was asking about bumps, here is my 12 week bump/bloat.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, I guess we're still in the same boat with our insomnia! :( Last night was soo weird, though. I stopped drinking after dinner (5pm) and actually slept more soundly but I woke up three times with a FULL (like, bursting) bladder. Where does it come from?! At least I was able to fall quickly back to sleep this time. And haha, I'll definitely demand his phone in return for dinner. Sometimes, though, I think he might keep the phone!!

Laura, I'm feeling pretty good most of the time! Mostly just tired, hungry more often, and every few days I get this weird cramping. They aren't even as bad as menstrual cramps and I was reading that they could be growing pains? I'm not too worried but I'll still mention it to my doctor. How are you feeling?

Amanda, that's great news about your scan results! I think my next scan is around the same time as yours so we can count down together! I can't believe that your sister would say something like that... I don't even know what I would do/say, I'd probably so furious. On a happier note, that's really cute that your OH has baby brain!

Jenny, I saw a package of mini cinnamon rolls w/ cream cheese icing at the store last week! I talked myself out of it, but made OH go back later and get them.

Brittany, don't even get me started on football!! OH was _so_ upset last week when the Patriots lost to the Cardinals (the Cardinals are actually our state's team but neither of us are natives to AZ so we don't care much for them). When his team loses, I usually tell him to go clean the garage or something because he's no fun to be around. My MOTHER is actually worse than anyone when it comes to fantasy football. It's hilarious to watch her yell, "Come on, earn us more points damn it!!!" at the TV every five seconds. I'm sorry about your MS, though. I know it takes a lot out of you. :hugs: LiverpoolLass has good advice! I heard taking small sips of water helps, and I agree with the peppermint. I found that applesauce agreed with me, as well, and Goldfish crackers (I got sick just looking at Saltines after a few days). One day soon (hopefully today) you'll wake up feeling great, I promise! 50 Shades will definitely be a good distraction, lol. And cute bump!

Here's my bump. The first one is 11+3 and the second 13+5 (I think it looks more round but maybe it's just bloat?). And then baby at our 12 week ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







11+3.JPG
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0









13+5.JPG
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









12wkscan.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## doggylover

Laura good luck for your scan tomorrow!!! 

Amanda oh my gosh your sister sounds vile. What an awful thing to say, and on Facebook where she knew other people could see it? I can't believe that. Glad to hear about your downs test as well!

Brittany :hugs: hopefully this is a last big surge of hcg before the placenta takes over and you start to feel better.

Ugh I am so exhausted tonight (again!!!!) I am flying to France tomorrow for my friends wedding (the one who told me she is pregnant who we talked about a few weeks ago) and I am her bridesmaid. The dress barely fits me, this is the last weekend I'll be able to wear it I think. And it's so tight, I am barely going to be able to breathe!!!

Ladies your bumps are so cute!! Mine looks so big today (hence why dress doesn't fit) you'd think I was about 5 months...


----------



## linzylou

Still awake :growlmad: but OH and the puppy are, too, so at least I'm not alone. OH has to get up for work in seven hours but I'm more concerned about that then he is.

Today has been semi-productive. We've mostly cleared out what will soon be the nursery (weird to think about!!). Donated a bunch of clothes, shredded our scary pile of junk mail, put the pool table on Craigslist (poor OH) and started tentatively looking at baby stuff. Tomorrow we're going to the other side of town to pick up OH's wedding ring and the gun I bought him for his birthday/Christmas/Valentine's present. Got the okay from the OBGYN to continue shooting for now, which is good considering that's what is on the agenda for this weekend.

OH caught me making a spicy mustard sandwich today. Just mustard and bread. Yeah. OH was like, "Um, is there anything else on that sandwich?" And I was like, "Um, of course..." And then stuffed the whole thing in my mouth before he could make me prove it. Mmm, mustard -- my only real craving so far.

Sarah, I'm sure your bump is adorable! Have fun at the wedding and I hope you get some of your energy back!

As for me, I guess I'll take a pill and try to get some sleep. :wacko: Hope everyone is doing well and has a great Friday + weekend!


----------



## Laura91

Hi :wave: Had our second scan this morning, put me back another measly day so my EDD is 28.03.13 now :)

Here's today's bloatiness, my 11 week scan and today's 13 week scan...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=481245&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1348223241https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=471981&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1346922456https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=481249&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1348223263

Ps - excuse me looking 5+ months already, not on the slim side to start with :blush: There are other pics in my journal (post #2) if you want a nosy :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Brittany sorry about the dreaded MS. Smells have been setting me off a lot this week. Poor DH. He is so tired of me asking him to leave the room bc of something he is eating or drinking. :haha: His instant coffee made me run to the bathroom yesterday. Hopefully we get some relief soon!! 

Sarah...France sounds fun. Squeezing into a dress that hardly zips does not! :/

Laura, how big you are also depends on which way your uterus tips. Some women have a uterus that tips outward to begin with. In my case, my legs are longer than my torso...so baby growth has nowhere to go but out. I had been working out and everything before we found out I was PG...was looking good and tummy was flat. Bloating fixed that really quick, and now I think it's calming down more to an actual little bump. Be proud of your bump! :)

This week is creeping by as I wait for my next appt on the 26th. Been over a month since we heard a heartbeat or ANYTHING...I am going nuts! The only means I have of knowing if baby is okay is (1) haven't miscarried and (2) have strong symptoms which means the hormones must be doing their job. I can't wait for some reassurance!!


----------



## linzylou

Laura, those are great scan pictures! Your newest one is awesome - love the perfect little profile!


----------



## doggylover

Laura, your scan pics look great!! And your bump is adorable too!! Mine is definitely on the "grow"! Looks much bigger than I would have expected at 12 weeks!

Jenny - only 2 days until your next appointment! I'm sure all is fine, so it will be so exciting! Are you getting a scan?

AFM, back from France. Had a mixed time. With the girls and their partners I stayed with it was GREAT. Had so much fun! The bride on the other hand...not so great. Some of you may remember I mentioned the girl who is pregnant and I think it's ridiculous etc? This is her. So she is 6 weeks pregnant and announced it at her wedding. To much, much shock. Glad I'm not the only one who wasn't thrilled! She also for some reason didn't speak to me AT ALL on the wedding day - despite me being a bridesmaid! She also ignored my dh when he tried to speak to her...but was fine with everyone else. No idea what is going on, but I am definitely done with her for a looong time. I mean, flying out to France for the wedding was so expensive, but I wouldn't begrudge her that because she is/was a close friend. But to ignore me blatantly all day? No thanks. And I mean I was talking to her, and she woulnd't speak back to me. Didn't want to cause a fuss on her wedding day so I just let it slide, but I'm definitely done with her.

Also, she really annoyed me with this story (I heard from another friend) - she went zorbing 3 weeks ago (Zorbing is when they strap you into a clear, plastic ball filled with air and push you down a hill...google it. Insanity!) and it's classed as a high risk sport. So she told our friends "Oh i knew I was pregnant but went anyway." The story is very very wrong because either:
1) She did know she was pregnant and did an extreme sportanyway, endangering her baby
or
2) Didn't know she was pregnant (she is now 6 weeks and that was 3 weeks ago...so she would have been only 7/8dpo. Not impossible but unlikely i think, especially since she tests with digis..) and is pretending that she DID know...and pretending that she put her baby at risk.

So she's either a liar, or she doesn't care at all about taking care of her body while pregnant. Either way, I think it's ridiculous, and just another reason I'm glad to have her out of my life for a while. Also, I happen to know she doesn't test early as she was more NTNP, and her cycle is really regular so she only tested if late. So I'm inclined to think it's #2. 

Anyway, rant over! I was surprised how WELL I felt over the weekend! Despite travelling and late nights, I wasn't too tired, and didn't feel sick once!! Is this the magical end of the first tri symptoms?! That said, when I arrived back to the smell of our kitchen...gag central!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Oh, and the good news was my dress DID fit OK in the end! But you can definitely see a bump under there in some photos...!!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow what a crummy person!!!!! I would also just leave her from now on. :/

End of first trimester = bliss so far!! Actually ate a real dinner last night!! Kinda scary though bc my boobs are not terribly sore and I am not sick. Still anxious to get that heartbeat Wednesday. I don't think they're doing a scan....but could be wrong! I feel like a cool kid now that I am finally a plum. :haha:

Any news ladies???


----------



## Laura91

Glad you had a nice time away doggylover! Definitely think you're better off without someone like that.

I think I had slight morning sickness this weekend :shrug: Firstly, we went food shopping on Saturday afternoon.. I was roasting all the way round (OH says it was actually cold in there), got to the till and my lower back hurt like hell, I felt quite dizzy and like I could easily of thrown up - luckily I didn't as it was packed :haha:! Got home and had to sit on the sofa for 10 minutes with a glass of water, my head still felt fuzzy :wacko: Not sure if this was morning sickness or whether it was just dizzyness? My mum said she fainted a few times during both pregnancies so it's something I should watch out for..

Then Sunday morning I couldn't decide whether to eat my bacon, mushroom and tomato sandwich that OH had made me (;)) because I couldn't decide whether I felt funny because I was hungry or because I was going to throw up.. I chose to eat it and risk it :haha: I didn't throw up but I didn't feel to great either.. Definitely worth it though :thumbup:! x


----------



## Clarkeyness

Can I join?? Im due april 26-28..(they changed the dates) :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi All!! :)

Welcome to the new people! :)

Sarah - glad you had fun at the wedding, sorry to hear about your friend being a pain. :/

I guess some peoples approaches to pregnancy differ a lot! I was really really shocked at a friends birthday party a few weeks ago...one of her friends is 13 weeks pregnant and she was guzzling glasses of wine :/
At first I thought maybe I was imagining it or maybe it was non-alocholic but then I heard her tell somebody that she "won't drink anything bad like vodka but she'll still drink wine".
I know some people choose to do that but it just strikes me as a little selfish :/

Anyway! I am just here to post that I had my 12 week scan today! :)

OMG it was SO incredible! Just seeing the little bubba....made it all seem so real! I was CONVINCED there'd be something wrong but everything seems fine! :)

I love my picture! I def get the feeling its a boy :)

I was surprised that I didnt get to hear the heartbeat though....she pointed it out on the screen but we didnt actually get to listen to it, did everybody else get to hear the heart beat at 12 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







408461_10152140435590634_914302804_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh your scan picture is amazing!!! Congratulations! So pleased it went well
, I'm not having a 12 weeks scan, mine was at 10 as uncertainty about my dates but I also didn't hear the heartbeat, just had it pointed out. I guess some places don't do it?? Gaah cannot believe someone would drink while pregnant! I know they say one or two glasses of wine won't hurt, but I don't see how it can be that big a deal to give it up for 9 months! But each to their own I suppose!

Welcome clarkeyness!!! And congrats!!!!

Laura, weirdly I felt exactly like you are describing earlier today. I'm a bit of a fainter though, and what I had definitely felt like a faint coming on, so yours may have been as well. I am often sick after I faint as well. It would suck for you to START your ms now!!! It's supposed to be finishing!!!

I'm 100% freaked out...my belly button has started to pop out!!! It's kind of more or less just flat right now. My dh pointed it out earlier, and it's so gross..I'm very freaked out! I can't stop touching it :haha: gross! I didn't think this happened until like 20+ weeks!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Beautiful scan picture Hayley (think I have the name right!!) :)

Welcome Clarkey!! :wave: How are u feeling? That phase was AWFUL for most of us here. Loads of nausea.

So I read 24/7 nausea is a sign of having a girl. ?? If it is true mine is definitely a girl! :haha:


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, sorry to hear about your friend! She sounds a little like a drama queen, ignoring you and all... and I'm not sure why anyone would "brag" about putting their baby in danger. I would not be sad to lose her as a friend. My belly button hasn't popped yet, but it definitely feels a little shallower. Not something I'm particularly happy about, lol. You should post some photos of your bump!

Jenny, yay for being a plum! And for feeling better! Most of my symptoms started to drop off around 11-12 weeks. I think it's normal? I'm excited for you (and a little jealous :)) that you get to hear your baby's heartbeat this week!

Laura, maybe it was just dizziness? I've kinda felt that way twice this week. The first time, we were driving down the road (luckily I was in the passenger seat) and things just started spinning and I was covered in a cold sweat. OH ran into a gas station and got me water and some candy. I don't know if it's low blood sugar or not enough water or what but it did go away after a few minutes of reclining in my seat with some water. Same thing happened the other day after I exercised and took a shower -- I think I overheated and had to go lay down in front of the fan. Fx it's not MS, though!

LiverpoolLass, congrats on your scan!! Love the picture! Did baby move around a lot? And I did get to hear the heartbeat at mine, but that will have to last me until November because I don't think they do it again until my gender scan. :( When do you think you'll get to hear the heartbeat? 

Clarkeyness, hi and welcome!

Nothing much going on here except a bunch of home improvement projects. We're painting our master bath today, which means I have to clean it first. I've lost 1 lb since my last appointment at 10 weeks, while OH has gained almost 10 (I swear he has more cravings than I do). He also told me the other day that his "boobs" hurt lol! My next appointment is a week from today but I think it's going to be pretty routine. I wish my next scan was sooner than November!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im actually doing really well...just slight dizziness if I dont eat in time but that is it. I was worried as i didnt have any MS but had a scan at 8 weeks and everything is perfect!! I have another scan in a couple days as i had a small implantation bleed in my uterus which they said is normal. They want to see if it has absorbed. Looking forward to seeing my LO again :)

Im so happy for everyone for 2nd tri and cute u/s pictures!! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

linzylou said:


> Nothing much going on here except a bunch of home improvement projects. We're painting our master bath today, which means I have to clean it first. I've lost 1 lb since my last appointment at 10 weeks, while OH has gained almost 10 (I swear he has more cravings than I do). He also told me the other day that his "boobs" hurt lol! My next appointment is a week from today but I think it's going to be pretty routine. I wish my next scan was sooner than November!

:rofl: at your oh!!!!! Sympathy pregnancy symptoms?! 

We really need to redo our main bathroom as well, but aren't sure whether to splash the cash now before the baby comes, or try to do it afterwards...we need a whole new suite though because the current one from the old house owners is VILE. Well, my mum loves it, but I just despise it!!! 

I'm 12 weeks today!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Happy plum day Sarah!! :dance:

Lol @ the male breast tenderness and cravings. Hilarious!! :rofl:

The dizzy spells sound scary! I get light headed and get dizzy sometimes but not like that...probably one more thing to "look forward to." Lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sorry I haven't been on here much. I've book distracted by the Fifty Shades books. Not to mention the 12th week of pregnancy has been terrible for me with the MS. I threw up my dinner just about every day. Poor OH kept saying it's because I don't like his cooking which of course isn't true. I will say things seem to be a bit better today so hopefully this is the beginning of the end as far as MS goes for me. I've read for most people MS disappears between 12-14 weeks so hopefully I'll be one of those people.

I love all the scan and bump pictures! :) 

I haven't noticed the need to urinate as much lately. I read that in second trimester that once the uterus moves up more it won't push on your bladder as much so hopefully those of you waking up in the middle of the night a lot to go to the bathroom get some relief soon. At least for a bit until the third trimester when we will have our babies pushing on our bladders.

Sarah, your friend doesn't really sound like a friend at all. I can't believe she just ignored you all day. Especially after the money you spent to fly out there for her special day. I also can't believe she would do an extreme sport if she knew she was pregnant. I mean if she didn't know and did it that's different but she's saying she knew. That's rediculous! I can't imagine too many people think that well of her.

LiverpoolLass, I was able to hear the heart beat at my 12 week scan but I'm not sure if that's something they always do. I think it might just depend on the person doing your scan or if you ask to hear it?

Jenny, I've also read that having bad MS is a sign of a girl. If my baby isn't a girl I'll be very surprised. Not to mention, everyone keeps saying it's a girl based on the scans and heartbeat plus everytime I dream about the baby it's alway a girl.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany sorry you've been feeling so awful. Hopefully it will stop in the next few days. And I'm really hoping that the pee thing is true too! I'm sick of getting up at night to pee! It's driving me mad!

I am convinced my baby is a girl, and I had a dream the other night that we asked at the 20 week scan and it was a girl. Boy I'll feel silly if it's not!!

Probably asked/discussed before, but is anyone finding out the gender?? We aren't planning to.


----------



## linzylou

I read the same thing, Brittany, but I still have to pee 3-4 times a night!! It's the one symptom I've had every day since before I even tested. I really hope my uterus moves over soon!

We plan on finding out the gender. OH wants a boy but is convinced it's a girl. When I asked our ultrasound tech for an educated guess, she said girl but we're not buying anything pink until we know for sure. I've had one dream about the baby so far and it was a boy. So who knows! :D

Jenny, I think my dizzy spells had something to do with low blood sugar. A good excuse to keep a bag of fun-sized Snickers around!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Thanks girls! :)

Has anybody posted their scan pics on any of the forums offering gender prediction, or tried the nub or skull theories?

I've posted mine - the nub isn't visible on my pic, but based on skull theory everyone has guessed girl for mine! Which is odd, because I have had the feeling right the way through that its a boy!!

I've decided to book a private gender scan at 16 weeks - I found a place nearby that can fit me in and I don't think its too expensive. I loved my scan but it seemed so rushed, I think a private scan will mean they'll spend a little more time on it! :) And I'm loving the idea of finding out the sex early!

We're definately going to find out the sex (We went baby shopping for the first time after the scan yesterday, wanting to buy our first baby outfit...I tried three shops and not one had anything cute in neutral colours! :/) - but we're not going to announce the sex until its born :)

Is anybody else having reeeeeally sore/tender boobs, particularly at night time? It's stopping me from being able to get into a comfortable sleeping position at all! :sleep:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, we're planning on finding out the gender. That scan is actually already scheduled for November 13th. I'm very impatient about it. I feel like I can't really plan until I know what I'm having since I don't want a bunch of gender neutral stuff. 

Hayley, I posted my scan picture on here and everyone was saying girl. I think the nub was too difficult to make out so most were going by skull theory which isn't as reliable but everyone kept saying girl. I think I'll be surprised if it's boy considering how many people have said it's a girl and all the other prediction stuff/dreams that said girl as well.

I actually think the skull on your baby looks more like a boy from my understanding of how the theory works but I just recently read up on it so who knows how accurate I am.

Anyways, I posted a list on the first post with names (if you posted your first name) and usernames along with due dates. I thought it might be easier to have a quick list to look at if we forget what name goes with what username or something since I'm sure I'm not the only one who forgets occasionally. Also, I just skimmed posts quickly when doing this list so if I got info wrong or missed something let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## doggylover

Good idea Brittany, thanks for the front page!

Aww seems like I am the only one NOT finding out the gender then!!! I can't wait to hear what you ladies are having though, that'll keep me going until my baba is here! 

I didn't post my scan pic because it was only at 10 weeks so I didn't think it would be clear enough. I also don't know about the skull and nub theories...I read some of the posts and half of them are saying girl and half of the boy for the same pic!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Ooh thanks Brittany, thats handy! :) My due date is April 4th now, so looks like I'm with Dixie83185! :thumbup:

I don't hold much faith in the gender guesses on this site as they're just fellow mummies pretty much - I found a site where actual medical professionals post their educated guesses! :) 
I've had 5 responses so far, and all of them say girl based on skull theory - but no nub for me!

I just posted up my friends as she had her scan today, so I can't wait to see what guesses she gets!

Mine has been very mixed so far - I did the baking soda test and got boy, Chinese gender test says girl when done the correct way (With my lunar age and the lunar month of conception!), the Ring test says boy...and I havn't had any baby dreams yet! 

I've booked the private gender scan...so I guess I'll be finding out for sure on 23rd October...YAY!!!! :happydance:

Sarah - I would love to have the patience to wait to find out, it will be SO lovely to have the "Its a boy/girl" announcement at birth!! :) I think if I ever have a second I'll try to wait. 
I'd be more tempted to wait if I could find any gender neutral stuff I like but everything I like is in pink or blue! :nope:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm not sure if you're the only one team yellow. You're the only one who has posted saying they were that I saw. I have two friends that are pregnant right now who are team yellow. I don't know how y'all do it. I'm already driving myself nuts wondering.

Hayley, I'll update your due date. I think most of the info I went by was what people posted on their first post in here. I actually think my due date should be April 4th or 5th based on what the baby measured at my first scan but my doctor still has my due date as March 29th based on my LMP. 

Also, what is this gender site you're posting on? Is it free? I might have to post to and see what they say.


----------



## doggylover

I think I have convinced myself that the baby is a girl - just because of the gut feeling, so I'm just totally expecting that. If it's a boy I'll be very surprised! So i feel like i already know in a way...if that makes sense?! But again, if it is a boy I will feel so stupid!!!!

I agree that boy/girl stuff is much cuter than neutral, but we'll only buy a few bits and bobs, as i know when my SIL had my nephew she got a ton of newborn boy clothes as presents, so I'm relying on our friends and family being just as generous!! :haha:


----------



## linzylou

We popped in Babies R Us the other day and were just browsing the clothes. The only thing I dislike about girl stuff is that most of it is pink. The boys' section had all kinds of colors and just "normal" things like jeans, shorts, little manly-man sweatshirts and stuff like that but the girls' was all about pink and poofy. Although I did find some cute aqua blue pieces.

Don't get me wrong, I like me some pink... but I don't want my daughter's every outfit to be that color. I'll _definitely_ go crazy with bows and headbands if she'll wear them, though, especially if she's like me and doesn't grow hair until she's two years old. :haha:

Anyone started thinking of names yet? 

OH is insistent on having at least one child share his first and middle initials (SP) so for a girl we like Sarah, Shelby or Sierra. I'm pretty much stuck on Spencer for a boy but OH doesn't like it. :shrug: At least we have time!!


----------



## Laura91

We have our second scan on 9th November where we will definitely be finding out the gender :D We can't wait! I keep having strong feelings that it's a girl but then think _what if it's a boy?_ :haha: I haven't told anyone in RL that I think this so I don't look silly if i'm wrong :blush:

I posted a thread in 2nd/3rd Tri area (can't remember which) and the last time I checked, it was 13-7 in favour of girl...

Can't remember who posted about the sore/tender boobs but I had them from around 7-11 weeks and found it awful to sleep, hurt like hell when I wanted to turn over in the night - it was horrid! I ended up buying a cheap sort of sports bra (a bit bigger than needed) and sleeping in that. That kinda helps :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Laura91

Ooh also, my EDD is now 28th March 2013 :D x


----------



## JennyNBaby

Brittany and Hayley we are all due the same time! I am April 7th. :)

My bbs were very sore a couple weeks ago. Still tender but not like before. My nipple felt like it was getting stabbed repeatedly. :haha:

Just went to doc! Heard baby's heart ticking away at 149bpm! Gender ultrasound is in exactly 4 weeks on Oct 24th. :cloud9: Thinking it might be a girl....not sure though. My face has been breaking out. My dreams are always about a baby girl. Have not gained any weight. Maybe I won't get fat. That would be nice. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Amanda - that's so cute that your OH is getting so much stuff!!! I love how excited they get!!!

Jenny - is breaking out and not gaining weight a sign of a girl? If so I am DEFINITELY having one. I look worse than some of the kids I teach at the minute! So spotty and gross! And haven't gained or lost a single pound!

Lindsey - I'm the same about girls stuff - why is it ALL PINK?! I hated pink as a child, and definitely want to steer clear of it as much as possible if I have a girl! I think baby boys clothes are soooo much cuter! And I think Sarah is a WONDERFUL name :haha: 

We have chosen Alex for a boy, but I went off our girls name, so we are currently on a shortlist of Isla, Amelia, Isabelle and Aubrey (the original). My favourite is Amelia, but dh doesn't like it as much as the others. Although in my dream the other night when the baby was a girl, we called her Isla, and every time I think about it I call the baby Isla without a reason...maybe it's a sign?!

As long as I'm not like your family, Amanda, and have myself convinced it's a girl and it'll be a boy in the end!!! :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Brittany - Thanks! Ooh so we're due around the same date along with Jennynbaby! How exciting :)
The forum link is https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ultrasound-gender-prediction/

LinzyLou - Aww I love Spencer for a boy, thats so cute! I like your girl name choices too...I like Sierra. My little niece has a friend named Sienna and I think thats super cute :)

Laura - seems like my sore boobs aren't easing off at all, so I may have to try the bra thing...though I usually hate sleeping in bras! :/ Maybe its coz I was large chested to begin with - I was already a 36E bra size so now that they're getting bigger, its getting ridiculously uncomfortable! :cry:

Amanda - I love the blanket! I wish I could make something, I have no talent for anything like that! 

As for gender, I didn't realise break outs were an indicator of a girl - I've never suffered with spots in my whole life but now my forehead is covered in them! :nope:

I'm soooo excited to find out what it is! Its funny how you guys seem to prefer boy clothes - one of the main reasons I want a girl is coz boys clothes just don't do it for me lol. I LOVE pink though, and anything frilly and cute - I love the idea of little dresses! 

But then again, if I have a boy it would be SUCH a novelty in my family - there hasn't been a boy born on my side of the family for 28 years!!!! So it would be veeeeery spoiled :haha:

Sarah - Its funny, I've gone off our girl name too - since waaay before I even got pregnant, me and OH referred to our future child as "Daisy" and were all set on it. But I've really lost interest in it now :/

I've also been loving Isla! I think its beautiful - unusual but not too out-there. Amelia is cute too! My niece is named Amelie, which I think is lovely :)

There are so many beautiful names but we've pretty much settled now on Malin-Rose for a girl. I have always loved Rose, and Malin is a name that we stumbled across on a name website - it has a lot of meaning to me as I lived for the first 25 years of my life on a street called Malin, and its where my parents still live - I love the idea of using it as a name! 
Plus my grandmothers name was Mal, and the meaning of the name "Malin" is little warrior - which matches the Aries starsign that the baby will have, as Aries was the god of war :)

As for a boy, we've been settled on either Kylan or Mackenzie all the way through!


----------



## linzylou

Laura, I should've been smart like you and not told anyone my thoughts on baby's gender. I told OH's mom that the u/s tech thought it _might_ be a girl and that very night OH got a "congrats on your baby girl!!" text from a friend. So yeah, lesson learned!

Jenny, that's awesome you got to hear the hb!! And only a month until you find out the sex - so jealous! My dr hasn't even told me I can book the scan yet. I'm not breaking out but my skin has definitely changed for the worse. 

Amanda, that's a really cute blanket! How long did it take? I could never do something like that. Happy 14 weeks, btw!

Sarah, I knew you would like that name lol! Aubrey is on my list of favorites but I love Isla! Maybe your dreams are a sign?

Hayley, no boys for 28 years?? Wow! I love the name Malin! That's cool that it has so much significance for you as well. It reminds me a little bit of a girl my cousin dated whose named was Marin. And I actually do like Sienna more than Sierra but OH is being stubborn. I just noticed that tomorrow you will be in the 2nd tri! Yay!

Well... I broke down and bought a BellaBand. I love it!! I don't need it full-time yet but one of my favorite pairs of jeans is really snug. It's a lifesaver! Now I just need to find one in white.


----------



## Laura91

Liverpoollass - Mine was really comfy to sleep in as it was just like a crop-top.. but more supportive obviously :haha:!

Linzylou - I want some bands! I don't exactly need them yet but it is getting a struggle to fasten some trousers :blush: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I think OH and I are pretty sure a girls name will be Emily Michelle. For a boy we have a long list of potential first names but we don't have it narrowed down at all. At least we know the middle name will either be Michael or Matthew. We're kind of planning to have all our kids middle names start with a M. Both OH and I have middle names start with an M so we think it would be kind of cool for M to be a middle initial for everyone in our family. 

Amanda, your baby blanket is really cute! I love seeing the stuff you make! I can't wait until I know the gender so I can get to work making some stuff for my baby.

Hayley, thanks for the forum link. I'll have to register and see what people say about my ultrasound pictures.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

linzylou said:


> Hayley, no boys for 28 years?? Wow! I love the name Malin! That's cool that it has so much significance for you as well. It reminds me a little bit of a girl my cousin dated whose named was Marin. And I actually do like Sienna more than Sierra but OH is being stubborn. I just noticed that tomorrow you will be in the 2nd tri! Yay!
> 
> Well... I broke down and bought a BellaBand. I love it!! I don't need it full-time yet but one of my favorite pairs of jeans is really snug. It's a lifesaver! Now I just need to find one in white.

I know! Exciting either way :haha:
Aww thanks, I'm glad you like the name. Its the only one I've really LOVED that I've come up with so far :)

Yay for 2nd tri! I am SO hoping this is the end of the dreaded morning sickness!

Is a BellaBand the same thing as a Bump Band? Like a band you wear around your tummy? 
What exactly are they for? I've never been able to figure it out lol.

I wore my first maternity top yesterday! It had "Mummy to be" written across it, it was so nice as cashiers in stores kept asking me when I was due and stuff :haha:


----------



## linzylou

LiverpoolLass, the BellaBand is an elastic band that you wear around your tummy and over your unbuttoned or too-loose jeans. I like it because it makes my regular jeans more comfortable until I can fit into maternity ones. It's not too noticeable under my shirt, either - it just looks like an undershirt.

Brittany, that's a cute name! And it's nice that you guys actually agree on it, lol. I like the whole tradition with the "M" middle names.

We're going to OH's parents' house on Sunday for dinner and I'm not looking forward to it. OH's step-mom is upset because she wanted one of _her_ two daughters to have the first grandchild even though neither of them are in positions to do so right now. So she's pretty much been sticking her nose up at us since then, telling us that "our lives are in for a huge change so hopefully we're ready." A simple congrats would've been fine, thanks. :dohh:

Oh well, we'll just call her out in front of everyone if she says anything rude.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

linzylou said:


> LiverpoolLass, the BellaBand is an elastic band that you wear around your tummy and over your unbuttoned or too-loose jeans. I like it because it makes my regular jeans more comfortable until I can fit into maternity ones. It's not too noticeable under my shirt, either - it just looks like an undershirt.
> 
> Brittany, that's a cute name! And it's nice that you guys actually agree on it, lol. I like the whole tradition with the "M" middle names.
> 
> We're going to OH's parents' house on Sunday for dinner and I'm not looking forward to it. OH's step-mom is upset because she wanted one of _her_ two daughters to have the first grandchild even though neither of them are in positions to do so right now. So she's pretty much been sticking her nose up at us since then, telling us that "our lives are in for a huge change so hopefully we're ready." A simple congrats would've been fine, thanks. :dohh:
> 
> Oh well, we'll just call her out in front of everyone if she says anything rude.

Ahhh I see!!! Sounds good! :) 

That is just horrible what your MIL said. I can't beleive how rude and selfish some people are.

This has been playing on my mind so much lately...I have been SO disappointed in the reactions of some people to the pregnancy news.

My aunt, when I told her in person, actually said to me "Oh you silly girl"...then pointed at my sister with her two lovely little girls and said "I mean come on, is THIS what you want?!".... 
erm....yes?!!!

I spent about an hour last night crying on OH because I'm so upset at how people who I once considered my closest friends have not even bothered to send a message or call to ask me anything or congratulate me.
One person, who I used to be extremely close to, has only "liked" my scan picture on Facebook...No message, no congratulations....and this was my best friend for 12 years. 

Is it selfish of me to expect people to want to congratulate me?! If I ever saw somebody announce their pregnancy, I would have to say something to them no matter who they were....let alone a supposed close friend. :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley of course you aren't being selfish expecting people to congratulate you!! Especially someone who is supposed to be a close friend! And your aunt sounds like an idiot :haha: is she is actually looking at your sisters kids and implying there is something wrong with having babies then she must have a baby aversion or something. But at least she isn't just against your baby...it seems like she's against ALL babies!!!

Lindsey I'm going to be stalking any names you mention from now on! We have such similar taste!!! Also your step mother in law sounds like a bit of a bitch - she should be pleased that she will have any grand kids- it shouldn't matter who "has them first". 

Some people are clearly insane when it comes to other people's pregnancies! It'd be different if we were 15 or something...but we're all adults with oh looking to expand our families. How can that ever be seen as bad?!?!

Brittany I love the idea of all middle names beginning with M! A cute family tradition! In My dh's family his mum, sister and himself all have names starting with S....so there were three S. Jay in their house before I arrived, and now I am a fourth! I would love to name our children all S. Jay, but it would be too hard to find names I like for all my kids (I'm planning many more!!!!!)

Afm, feeling so much better at the minute.the only thing making me gag now is the dishwasher which is great! Still a little tired, but nothing like I was a week ago! :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I can't believe the way your OH's MIL is behaving. I can't believe she can't just be happy for you instead of being jealous. Does she not realize her two daughters may not WANT to have kids right now? I know when OH and I weren't in a good position, though we would of loved to have kids, we would never start TTC until we knew we could give our kids all the things we wanted. I hope she'll come around soon.

Hayley, I'm sorry you're not getting better reactions from people. My cousin who is LTTTC has shown more of an interest in my pregnancy then my sister and obviously after TTC 4+ years talking about other people being pregnant isn't easy for her. But I've kind of started looking at it like this: I don't know when people are having good or bad days. Some can be WTT and are jealous of your news because they wish it were them, some could be TTC and having trouble and again a bit jealous because it's not them, and some just aren't interested in kids themselves and may have a harder time finding the excitement in it. Like my cousin said though, she may cry and be upset about my pregnancy but it's not because she's unhappy for me, it's more so she is upset with her own situation. My feelings are a bit hurt that my sister doesn't seem to care at all but I think a lot of it she's jealous because she wants all the attention on her. At the end of the day though, I can't control how people react and people's reactions don't change how OH and I feel about this baby. The way I have been trying to look at other people's reactions has me some so maybe that can help you some too.

MS seems to be a lot easier today, just nausea but it goes away when I eat though I have gagged a few times when I sneeze or smell something unpleasant in the kitchen. Really hoping it's on it's way out but I'm just trying to keep taking it day by day and not focus so much on when the MS might leave.


----------



## linzylou

I try not to put much stock in _anything_ his step-mom says. When OH and I first started dating, I worked as a data entry/accuracy clerk in the receiving office at a big warehouse. It was a cushy upstairs job. She was quick to tell everyone in the family that OH's new girlfriend worked in a warehouse - like it was the worst thing ever. OH can't stand her. We have no idea how his dad (literally the sweetest man ever) could have ended up with a woman like her!

Hayley - I don't understand it, either. Maybe some of your childless friends aren't sure what to say now that one of their closest friends is pregnant? Still, a simple "congratulations" doesn't seem that hard! I hope your friend comes around.

Brittany - So glad today has been a good day for you! I haven't thrown up in weeks but this morning I made a banana/pineapple smoothie with coconut milk and yeah... it was no bueno. I'm pretty sure it was smoothie-related and not MS but it definitely ruined my morning!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Eww the sound of that smoothie sounds gross. :haha:

Not sure about breakouts and gender...but I have some spots that are irritating me! I have no clue about the gender of this baby anymore. It is driving me mad! :rofl:

Amanda love the blankie!!! One of our customers is knitting us one. :)

Sarah teaching must be exhausting being preggo. I taught for four years but don't now. I am glad I am not managing crowds of children while wanting to puke my guts out. Lol

Too tired to write more! Checking back tomorrow. ;)


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, sorry some of you are having trouble with people re: congratulations :dohh:

I sort of have that problem with MIL. Unless me or OH fetch it up, she doesn't speak about it. When we first told her she asked if it was an "accident" :saywhat:

Other than that we've been lucky with everyone elses reactions :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

My in laws live across the ocean. I am fortunate to say I like mine. Sure they're not perfect and MIL had a hard time cutting the apron strings but now that son #2 got married I am old news. :haha: I think they were happy to hear there is a grandchild coming. MIL has been buying baby boy clothes....they are convinced it is going to be a boy. I will laugh if it is otherwise!! I never had a sis and my mom lived far away....I would sort of love to have a little girl. But healthy is most important!!! I am thankful for that. 

Some people are just ignorant and rude. No idea of how to behave. So sad what some of you have to listen to! :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm pretty certain my MS lately has been related to my prenatal vitamin. Wednesday night I didn't take my prenatal and was actually able to keep my dinner down that night and the next day I only had minor nausea that easily went away with a snack. Last night I took my prenatal right before bed and my stomach just got more and more upset until I had to run to the bathroom to throw up my dinner. Then today the nausea is horrible and it seems snacking doesn't make it any better. So I'm done with my prenatals for the time being. I have read that some ladies that are more sick because of their prenatals just take two children's Flintstones vitamins. I think I'm going to go that route and see how things go. Anyone try that or no anyone who has? I'm really hoping in the next few weeks I won't be dealing with this anymore. When did everyone's MS stop anyways? 

Jenny, I have no idea what the gender of my baby is anymore either. I was thinking girl and then I recently had a dream where the baby was a boy.


----------



## Laura91

I stopped taking my pregnacare vits in when I was 12 weeks mainly cause I ran out and forgot to buy more :blush:

Im gonna ask my midwife when I next see her if there's anything I _need_ to be taking but every test i've had so far has been fine :shrug: x


----------



## doggylover

Laura I cannot believe your MIL asked if your baby was an accident!!!!!! That is HORRIFIC! I would have been unable to control my anger at that!

Brittany fingers crossed that it is your prenatals making you sick and once you stop you are feeling much better. Let us know how you get on!

Jenny, not going to lie, it is exhausting teaching at the minute, but I'm sure everyone else is the same at work! I find I am much more easily irritated by the kids about little things than I would normally be! 

My in laws also live across the water - they are in England. I wish that we lived closer, but dh knew I couldn't ever move away permanently from my family so he stepped up and did it instead, which I am forever grateful for. But I hate that we only get to see his family 5/6 times a year :( they are amazing, and I love them, but we just can't afford any more flights. They come to us as well, but its hard for his dad to get time off work. It sucks.


----------



## linzylou

Brittany - I've also heard that a lot of women get sick just from their prenatals. Hopefully that's the case for you because it sounds like an easy fix! I had all-day nausea from weeks 6-10 but I'd have to say it became manageable (with food) around 8 weeks. It was pretty much nonexistent by 11 weeks. I hope you feel better soon!

My dad passed away last year and today's his birthday so I'm feeling a little down. Up until today, I haven't told anyone on his side of the family that I'm expecting. I'd have to say that my grammy took it pretty well when I called her this morning. She apologized for not sounding very excited, that she was just really shocked, and asked if the pregnancy was planned, if we were going to get married before it's born, and if this means I'm not going to look for a job now (I'm recently unemployed). Her reaction doesn't really bother me because I know that's just how she is!

Anyway, she was sounding happier by the end of the conversation and wants me to call more often and send her the ultrasound pictures. Hopefully the news cheered her up a little bit since this is kind of a sad day for her as well. 

I'm just glad that everyone on all sides of the family finally knows!


----------



## doggylover

Omg Amanda I cannot believe your dad sent your oh that card on your engagement. Pardon my French, but what a total asshole. Your family (without wanting to be mean) just sound awful, they should be so thrilled for you and oh and yet they are just mean. Maybe you should consider getting some Italian lessons and moving out to be with oh's family!!! 

Also, I cannot believe that blanket only took you three days!!!! Talk about talent!

Lindsey sorry you are having a rough day :hugs: you know what grandparents are like - they have such old fashioned views and anything else is wrong!!! My dh's grandmother told us that the only reason she approved of us living together was because we had already gotten engaged and set our date for the wedding. Before that dh lived with my parents and I when he first moved here, and his granny thought he lived somewhere else. We didn't correct her!

Weirdly, I am having a real spell of missing my in laws today. I suddenly just want to see them. Looked at some flights for the end of next month, but they are so expensive :( hopefully SIL is coming over next month, but will have to wait until Christmas to see MIL and FIL.

Got my flu jab today...the woman full on stabbed me. It was agony!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join you? 

My EDD is April 5th, and I am team yellow, so no finding out the sex for me! 
We need a nice surprise after the 2 years we've had! 

Little about me... Don't want to bore you! 

I am 31, husband is 32, and we have been together for 11 years on babies due date, and married for 2 years! 
I am from jersey (channel islands uk) and my husband is Danish, and 4 months ago we moved from jersey to Denmark to start a new life, new challenges, and new scenery and lifestyle in which to get pregnant and enjoy family life! 

We had 2 MMC in 2011, but we finally have our rainbow baby in there now! 

I have had all day morning sickness from 3 days before my period was due! Tired a lot, and a back back on and off! 
MS has subsided a little now, it's not all day, but I have the odd spurt of it now and again! 

Think that's enough now, sorry for dribbling on! 

Xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Welcome! So glad you are here to join us, and huge congratulations on your rainbow baby! Looks like Denmark did the trick, and hopefully it'll be a wonderful place for you to raise your LO. Sorry you've been feeling awful, hopefully now you are in the second tri you will start feeling a lot better. 

I'm glad I have a team yellow partner in crime! :haha: 

Ladies I just put a bid on eBay for my first baby item! And now I'm checking every five mins to make sure I don't get outbid!!! It's a set of cloth nappies, the exact brand I want at a great price. I had said I didn't want preloved, as I thought we should buy everything new this time and have it for the next 3 (if I get my way! :haha:) but they are just such a bargain!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I still have MS, I have to keep up with the snacking but I can at least keep all the food I eat down (well as long as I eat as soon as I start to feel nauseated instead of waiting) but this is the but stopping the prenatals was the best thing I could have done. 

Lindsey, I hope you're feeling better. I can't even imagine how upset I would feel if one of my parents weren't around. :hugs:

Amanda, your family sounds awful! I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. MIL has made it clear she was disappointed that OH and I moved in together before we got married but we were not going to get married when our entire relationship before moving in together was long distance. She seems to have come around now. She knows we're going to get married when it's right for us and she has been thrilled about this pregnancy. I was actually worried she would say something about us not being married first so I was pleasantly surprised. I wish your family would come around. :hugs:

Sarah, I got my flu shot at my last appointment, it didn't hurt too bad but boy did that arm hurt for a couple days afterwards. 

Welcome JerseyBean! I've added you to the first post. I thought Sarah would be happy to see another team yellow person here. :)

Sarah, I hope you get the cloth diapers you want. I have picked out all the diapers I want for both a girl and a boy so I'm still waiting to get mine. I also decided not to get preloved ones. Mainly because half my diaper supply is one size diapers and I feel they'll last longer if they're new rather then preloved. Plus, I'd like to be able to save them and use them for the next baby in 2 or 3 years. What style did you decide to go with? Are you making sure you try out a few different brands rather then buying all of the same ones? I think I have 2-5 diapers picked out for 6 different brands since everything I've read said different brands work better for different babies as far as absorbency and fit and stuff go.


----------



## doggylover

Well the batch I bought (yay! i won them! :happydance:) were all tots bots, and there are size 1 and 2 which apparently does btp, but I think once we are out of the size 1 I will move to one size AI2, so I think I'll get a whole batch of those brand new, like you say I want them to last for more babies! It's weird because I would usually be pretty disgusted by anything second hand (total snobbery I know!!!) and surely nappies are the worst thing as someone else has pooped in them?! So I don't know what came over me!! Over excited definitely!! 

I am planning On buying a couple more brands as well - probably some little lambs and maybe something else to try them all out, and will prob buy those new too! The ones I am getting for newborn are fitted, and I may invest in some Terry's as well! I feel like there is so much to do!

Glad you mentioned your arm hurting, I couldn't sleep on my right side last night and its still sore today.


----------



## linzylou

JerseyBean, congrats on your BFP!! So happy you're joining us - the more the merrier!

Things are busy around here and it really makes the time fly. I'll be 4 months on Saturday... only 5 to go! Sometimes it seems like forever and then sometimes it doesn't seem like very much time at all. There's _so_ much to do!! :wacko:

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I want to ask her if it's possible to experience fetal movement at 15 weeks because I seriously thought I felt something yesterday in the car. I've had gas bubbles and bloating for a while but this didn't feel like that at all... it was three distinct (but not very strong) nudges in the same spot below and to the left of my belly button. I haven't felt anything since. Most of the things I've read say you start feeling things around 18-20 weeks but I've heard a few people on here say they felt them as early as 13-14, so I don't know! But that would be cool if that's what it was!

I hope everyone's weekend was a good one! :)


----------



## Laura91

Linzylou I was just about to google the exact same thing although i'm a bit behind you.

For the last couple of nights when i've been sat watching telly, my belly does this wierd thing where it sort of bubbles :wacko: It feels like... you know when you have a fizzy drink and it fizzes on your tongue? Sort of like that but in my lower belly :blush:

I've never had it before :shrug: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I have a few size 1 diapers on my list and then I have a few that are BTP. I think buying size 1 first is probably a better way to go. The size 1 diapers I have usually start out at 6 lbs whereas the BTP ones I have start out at 7-8 lbs. I know OH and I were both small babies so I don't even know if I would be able to use the 7-8 lb diapers right from the start. I like AI2 diapers but I haven't been able to find any online. Whenever I keep doing my searches I keep getting AIO. 

I read in my pregnancy book that you can feel movement as early as 15 weeks. But it won't be anything strong, more like flutters or butterflies in the stomach kind of feeling. I'm excited for when we all start feeling proper movement from our babies.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

You can def start to feel movement at 15 weeks, thats when my sister started to feel it in both of her pregnancies :)

How exciting!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey that must be baby moving!!! How exciting!!! And Laura that definitely sounds like your baby moving too! That's so wonderful!

I'm jealous though...I have a while to go before that - just 13 weeks tomorrow!

Brittany flip (by bum genius) do an AI2, but I agree it is sooo hard to find them. I want btp as well, but like you think that size 1 will be better for a newborn.

Urgh, I am so sore today. It was my hips this morning, now it's my muscles of my low abdomen. Agony. At one point I could hardly stand up!


----------



## linzylou

Got to hear the heartbeat at my appointment today!! Totally wasn't expecting that. Got my flu shot, too, which I also wasn't expecting. :wacko: Oh well, I'd take a flu shot over having blood drawn any day. They scheduled my anatomy/gender scan for October 23rd! Only 22 days until we find out pink or blue!

Just like you guys said, my doctor thought I probably felt the baby move but that I shouldn't expect to feel much for another month and a half. That's such a long time lol. Laura, I think you're only 3 days behind me? Not very far at all! None of you ladies are, actually.

I can't remember who said they bought a swaddle but I broke down and bought a 4-pack of muslin wraps. It was hilarious to watch OH try to swaddle his childhood cabbage patch doll. Not that I'm any better at it!! :haha:

The only thing that ruined this wonderful day was my man's inability to help with certain things. We had such a busy weekend that we kinda let the house go and he agreed to start picking things up if I ran some errands. Well, I spent 3 hours running errands _and_ I grabbed us some dinner...only to find him sitting in the same place as when I left. He basically lined up the dirty dishes by the sink and organized the trash. How thoughtful lol. I guess he did say that he would "start" picking things up but yeah...not what I had in mind lol!! Men!!

I hope you ladies are feeling well and having a great week so far. :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

linzylou said:


> Got to hear the heartbeat at my appointment today!! Totally wasn't expecting that. Got my flu shot, too, which I also wasn't expecting. :wacko: Oh well, I'd take a flu shot over having blood drawn any day. They scheduled my anatomy/gender scan for October 23rd! Only 22 days until we find out pink or blue!

Oooh my gender scan is the same day! :) How exciting! I can't wait! :happydance:

I'm generally feeling a little more energetic lately, and my MS has gotten much better (though I have still thrown up once yesterday and once today) - my only problem now is that I seem to be CONSTANTLY hungry?!!

I mean, literally - I eat and then within an hour I am STARVING again - full on with actual hunger pains and stomach growls! :wacko:

I can't keep up with it - I don't WANT more food but my body tells me I'm hungry. Its so annoying - is anybody else having this problem?

I do have Graves Disease (A thyroid condition) which I've had for about 12 years, and that can cause an increased metabolism - so I'm wondering if its pregnancy or illness related


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hayley yay for swaddles!! I have two now. :)

We bought a preloved bassinet that rocks. It has a nice wooden frame. So cute! Going to same place tomorrow to shop for more deals! :dance:

Our gender scan is Oct 24th the day after! Looks like that week will be exciting here!

Those pains sound all too familiar. And lower back pain. Ouch. I soak in a warm-hot bath every night. 

I switch off between gummy prenatals and pill prenatals because the pills have iron and the gummies don't. The pills with fish oil make me throw up. :-/

My inlaws are in South Africa and we're in the USA so we are very far away. We only see them once a year max. We moved here 1.5 yrs ago and DH is from there. He is so home sick lately. We went to his brother's wedding in August...actually flew the day I got my BFP! We miss his family a lot. Going next year again for youngest brother's wedding. :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat Lindsey, do you remember what the BPM was? I got my flu shot at my last appointment and had to have blood drawn for genetic testing. I was basically getting poked with needles all over. :haha:

Exciting news for your gender scan! Oct 23rd will be here soon! Mine isn't scheduled until Nov 13th so I still have awhile to wait. 

Hayley, I wish I was wanting to eat as much as you. I'm still suffering from the MS and the all day nausea really makes me not want to eat. Still doing a lot of forcing myself to eat. I can't wait for this MS to go away. I basically told my OH that I never want to be pg again because of how over being sick I am. He just said okay and then proceeded to tell me his pregnancy book told him to just agree to everything I say. :haha:

Only news I really have to share is I finally heard about the genetic screening blood test. Everything came back normal so I'm pretty thrilled about that.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany that's great news about your genetic tests?, and :haha: at your oh! Some of the things they say in men's pregnancy books make me laugh e.g. "This is when she starts to look somewhat like a beached whale. But never, ever think about uttering those words.." In my dh's!! Sorry you are still feeling sick, I guess switching prenatals didn't help so much?

How is everyone's bump coming along? Mine looked HUGE last night, but seems to have settled back down a bit today!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

It's no wonder my OH didn't want me reading his pregnancy book. I'm sure it probably said similar things. :haha:

I don't know what to do about the vitamins anymore. I switched to children's Flintstones vitamins and take one in the morning and one in the afternoon because 2 of those equal one prenatal. I know the day I threw up in the afternoon since switching was my fault for waiting too long to eat. I don't know what caused me to throw up this morning. I've been horribly nauseated most of the day though. I just want to be done with this. 

As for bumps, mine is definitely growing. It's getting more and more noticeable through my clothes but at the same time I don't think it's very obvious that I'm pregnant at this point so I kind of just feel like I'm fat. I plan to take another bump picture at 4 months (so in 2 more weeks).


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> Hayley, I wish I was wanting to eat as much as you. I'm still suffering from the MS and the all day nausea really makes me not want to eat. Still doing a lot of forcing myself to eat. I can't wait for this MS to go away. I basically told my OH that I never want to be pg again because of how over being sick I am. He just said okay and then proceeded to tell me his pregnancy book told him to just agree to everything I say. :haha:

Oh I'm still suffering with the MS too - Its def less than it was but I'm still throwing up once a day at least. 
But the hunger is just an added bonus :haha:

It actually seems to have eased a little in the last day -I googled it and apparently it can be that when baby is having a growth spurt, we can be hit with extreme hunger. Apparently it will happen a few times throughout!

LOL - I tell my OH everyday that this is the only baby we're having. I literally can not deal with another 3.5 months of constant throwing up....ever. He just smiles in this "I bet you change your mind" way....yeah right, we'll see about that :D



doggylover said:


> How is everyone's bump coming along? Mine looked HUGE last night, but seems to have settled back down a bit today!!

Mine hasn't changed much lately, but I def have a pretty noticable one! I'm hoping it doesn't grow too much for another few months! I want to look for a part time job and I don't think my chances are great if I'm really obviously pregnant!


----------



## doggylover

Glad it's not just me with the noticeable bump! I feel like its huge, but when I'm wearing clothes, like you mentioned Brittany, I am at that kind of "is she fat or is she pregnant?" stage!! Choosing my clothes for work carefully at the minute, and wearing a lot of distraction scarves!!


----------



## Laura91

Hope everyone's well (apart from ms :haha:) xx

Here's my stupidly bloated belly at 14w & today's 15w :flow: x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=488921&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1349339892

Edit: Sorry I seem to blend into the wall in the 15w one :haha: x


----------



## JennyNBaby

:rofl: My hubby doesn't have a book but think he should get one. He has no CLUE how to deal with me. :haha:

Laura cute 14wk pic! You look like baby is carrying low...at least so far. My bump is dead center and sticks straight out, nothing on the sides. Haven't taken a bump pic since 10 weeks and I was bloated. Belly now looks similar to then except it is definitely more from baby now. :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

That makes sense as to why you're feeling more hungry, Hayley. I've had a few times where I've noticed my stomach would actually growl rather then me just feeling incredibly nauseated but that doesn't seem to happen very frequently.

Also, I think OH's pg book said something about how we will repeatedly say we don't want anymore kids because of how miserable we feel but our OH's shouldn't take us seriously because we're basically crazy right now. :haha:

At least my OH keeps telling me that he appreciates everything I'm going through so we can have a baby. That makes it a little better.

Jenny, my OH reads my pg books too. I just sit them in the bathroom and he browses through them while he's in there. :haha:

This is my bump today at 14+1. It's exciting to see us all getting bigger.
 



Attached Files:







14+1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Brittany your bump is so petite!! Laura yours looks roughly the same size as mine, and Jenny I am all out front, poking out insanely!

My parents were admiring my bump today - my mum actually kissed it, and my dad said "well done!" :haha: but I feel like a heifer! And since I still haven't told anyone apart from immediate family I am running out of things to wear!


----------



## linzylou

That's a good idea to put the pregnancy books in the bathroom. I think that's the only time my OH really ever reads anymore! :lol:

I think my growth spurt is over for now. For like, a week I was insanely hungry but now I'm just "eh" about food. I didn't even finish my Frosted Flakes this morning! As of yesterday, my stomach feels more... cramped? Not bloated, but someone's definitely taking up more space in there! I still don't look obviously prego, just kinda round.

Love your bump, Laura, and happy 15 weeks! :happydance:

Brittany, your bump is cute and petite but I bet you'll pop soon! I'm only 5 ft tall and have a shorter torso (well, short everything :lol:) so I sometimes feel like there is no where for baby to go except out.

I was gonna wait until Saturday (16 weeks) to take a new picture but I'll be out of town so here it is at 15+5:
 



Attached Files:







15+5.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laura91

Yay for everyone's bump pics! :D

Sarah, i'm glad it's not just me that's running out of clothes haha! I had to sort my wardrobe out last weekend and put some clothes "away for a while" as I have no hope of wearing them for the forseeable future :dohh:! (I refuse to get rid of them "just incase" :haha:)

I made a post in my journal yesterday with pictures of everything we have so far, we have only really bought the pram and some clothing. Everything else is either being passed through family or my sister never used :thumbup: - The link to my journal is in my signature if anyone wants a nosy :) x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I feel the same way you do about the baby not having anywhere to go. I'm also 5 ft tall and my torso is quite short. I sometimes panic a bit about my small size causing problems when it comes time to deliver the baby. But my mom is the same size I am and she was able to deliver both me and my sister vaginally so I'm probably worrying over nothing.

Today, I think I felt the baby move. It was such a brief flutter though so I'm not even sure if it was the baby. I didn't think I would feel anything when I'm only 14 weeks. Of course, maybe I'm just imagining things since we have been talking about feeling baby movements lately.


----------



## doggylover

Laura oh my gosh you are so organised!!! I adore your swinging crib and cot...they are just the sort I want, but will probably forgo the swinging crib for just a Moses basket sadly. And your pram is pretty much the only 4 wheeler I have seen which I think is pretty!

Ladies, my mum is less than 5ft and she gave birth vaginally four times, don't worry! Your body was designed for this!

Brittany don't be skeptical, it WAS the baby moving! I mean, you'll never know for sure so why not just indulge?!

I bought some more cloth nappies...:blush: after promising I wouldn't. BUT got 10 little lambs brand new for half price so....


----------



## linzylou

It's so exciting to hear about all the things everyone is getting for their LO's!! Laura, that's a good idea to have pictures of everything!

My shirts fit okay for now but if I'm not going anywhere, I live in yoga pants and athletic shorts. I now use my BellaBand on two pairs of jeans. Actually, I just hate wearing clothes right now. :lol:

And Brittany, I bet that was your baby!! Exciting! It won't be long until we're all feeling our babies move constantly.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Linzy and Britt cute bellies!!! :)

I am 5'7" but have a shorter torso than legs. Also feel like my insides have nowhere to go but out. :haha: I often can feel the pulling and stretching during tummy growth spurts. Lol

Had a miserable day yesterday. Long story but we live and run a restaurant on a farm, which some of was bought by a guy who holds huge events out here with 10s of thousands of drunks. There was a concert last night and the road was blocked with traffic all day and night. Our customer couldn't get here and we had drunk ppl confronting us wanting to use the bathrooms. Two of which we had to get police for. And then we had a wedding party who had to wait three hours to get to the restaurant. This poor bride!!! We ended up serving them at closing time. And they had to rush out to beat the traffic that would be leaving the concert. I am angry and going to see our attorney about this major disruption to us, our business, and our neighbors who live across the road. :( Sorry for ranting...

I haven't taken photos but I am excited we have a swinging bassinet, changing table, Pooh bedding set, swaddles, and a little sleeper that makes heartbeats. :)

Well time to go eat something so munchkin has some nourishment! Hehe


----------



## doggylover

So I told my grandma today....her reaction wasn't quite what I expected! In fairness she is 85 so it does take her a while to process! She was just kind of like "oh, well that's nice." And then about 20 minutes later out of nowhere, mid-sentence she went "this is so exciting! What wonderful news for you!" She made me laugh. She is as mad as anything that one. Her next comment was "let's just hope I'm around to meet them. Please make it a girl." (We currently have 4 boys under 5 in the extended family!) oh old people!!

Telling two friends later on...must go and make dinner now for them coming round! Hope everyone is having a super weekend!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I have yet to buy any cloth diapers but you talking about making more has made me determined to buy the neutral set I have picked out. Waiting until we know the gender to buy a large portion of our stuff is driving me nuts. 

Your grandma's reaction also made me laugh. My grandma and grandpa have been saying for years that they want to have great grandchildren before they go. Kind of made me feel bad since when they started making those comments my cousin was the only one TTC and she has infertility issues. 

Lindsey, I basically just sit around in pjs these days. I feel fat and just don't even want to bother with my clothes anymore. I did find some more maternity clothes that I would like to get though so maybe having some clothes actually made for pregnancy will make me feel better.

Jenny, I'm so sorry about the people that live around you. I would be so furious if their events interfered so much with your life and business. Hopefully something can be done so you don't have to deal with that anymore. Especially when the baby arrives. Also, happy 14 weeks!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, i'd like to introduce myself .... My name is Lauren, I'm 22 and 14 weeks today. I live in Nottingham, uk with my partner of 7 years. 
My due date is April 7th (it was originally the 5th on my OH's birthday haha). 
So far though I have hated being pregnant :'( I wish I could enjoy it but just can't. I've had horrible ms for about 5 weeks now and occasionally I'll have a day where im sick once or twice then can carry on with my day but all other days just feel like hell. Not only am I being sick constantly but I feel sooo poorly and have reached breaking point a couple of times :( 
My doctor put me on some tablets for the sickness which helped at first but now it just comes whether I have the tablets or not. 

I felt good enough yesterday to go out with my friend and I brought my first item of baby clothing :) which felt nice but today I've done nothing but been sick and slept because I feel so bad. I'm typing this now just wanting to cry!! Sorry to dampen the mood for everyone... I really hope it eventually starts to ease down so I can feel more like myself!! :cry:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> Hi girls, i'd like to introduce myself .... My name is Lauren, I'm 22 and 14 weeks today. I live in Nottingham, uk with my partner of 7 years.
> My due date is April 7th (it was originally the 5th on my OH's birthday haha).
> So far though I have hated being pregnant :'( I wish I could enjoy it but just can't. I've had horrible ms for about 5 weeks now and occasionally I'll have a day where im sick once or twice then can carry on with my day but all other days just feel like hell. Not only am I being sick constantly but I feel sooo poorly and have reached breaking point a couple of times :(
> My doctor put me on some tablets for the sickness which helped at first but now it just comes whether I have the tablets or not.
> 
> I felt good enough yesterday to go out with my friend and I brought my first item of baby clothing :) which felt nice but today I've done nothing but been sick and slept because I feel so bad. I'm typing this now just wanting to cry!! Sorry to dampen the mood for everyone... I really hope it eventually starts to ease down so I can feel more like myself!! :cry:

Hi Lauren, welcome!

I know exactly how you feel :( A few of us in here have had real problems with MS, it can be so difficult to enjoy the pregnancy while you're going through it *hugs*

I have had it almost constantly from about 5 weeks - it started off as being sick once a day and feeling constantly nauseous. 
It seemed to trail off for about a week at the 12 week point which was AMAZING, but it came back with a vengeance. I ended up in A & E twice with dehydration because of it, but my Dr has never given me any medication for it (though I do have Graves Disease which I take meds for, so perhaps thats why).
This last week has been awful - I've had 3 days of not being able to keep ANYTHING down whatsoever, and have been being VIOLENTLY sick about 6 times a day.

I know what you mean - I am excited about having a baby and looking forward to it, but I have hated the experience of pregnancy so far and cannot stand the thought of ever going through it again. 
I feel guilty for thinking that way because I know I'm lucky to be able to have a baby, but its so hard to feel happy when you are constantly so ill.

I'm due April 6th.

Fingers crossed that it starts to get better as we all get further in to the second trimester and we can finally start to enjoy our pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Hi Lauren and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear you are suffering so badly, and not enjoying pregnancy. I'm hoping that now you are moving further into the second tri that your sickness eases and you can start to enjoy your growing baby. But yay for buying baby things!! I hope that made you feel a little better.

Brittany, definitely go for the cloth diapers! Dh and I decided today we a going to start buying a little every month to spread the cost, not just diapers but other bits as well. We need to make a list of everything we need so that we don't go overboard!

Jenny sorry to hear about your shitty night at work - sounds like the people neighbouring your work are horrific. And of course it's your business that suffers.

So apparently today my grandma was very excited about the baby when talking to my mum - I think it just took a while for her to process!! Also told our closest friends last night and they were thrilled, which was super. Not that we thought they'd be anything but, but they were so excited! Steven spent at least 10/15 minutes looking at every detail on the scan pics and asking all about it! I'm due 5 days after their wedding, and they joked they would postpone their honeymoon to be around when baby arrives! It was so great to have someone to be really excited with!

Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend. Monday AGAIN tomorrow. Urgh.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Thanks for the sympathy. I am still upset. Going to get legal advice tomorrow.

:wave:Hey Lauren! We have the same due date!! As for feeling awful all the time....I can relate! And lately I get headaches for days on end at a time. Wanted to be the super glowy pregnant lady but...feeling terrible constantly makes it hard! And I have been really cranky because it is wearing me down.

Sarah yay for sharing ur news! :)

Do cloth diapers work out cheaper in the long run??


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome Lauren, I'm so sorry you're dealing with the MS. If it makes you feel better I've struggled a lot with MS myself. I will say that yesterday and today it has improved. The nausea I have been experiencing seems to be more like the nausea I had at the start of MS so it's more manageable and not interfering so much in my life like it had been before (I haven't seen family and friends in months now because I just feel so bad). I hope you start to feel better soon, MS is so draining both mentally and physically.

I did find that my prenatal vitamins made my MS much worse. No matter when I took those vitamins I would be throwing up within 2 hours of taking them. I now take children's Flintstone's vitamins. That may be something you could talk to your doctor about trying. 

Sarah, I think my problem with not buying stuff is most of the cloth diapers I have picked out our colors for a specific gender. I'll start buying more after Nov 13th when we find out what we're having. I think knowing I'll have a baby shower does make buying things more difficult because I don't know what stuff I'll get from that and I don't want to have to deal with the hassle of having to return a bunch of stuff. I am determined to buy some cloth diapers this week though so I can at least have my stash started.

Jenny, cloth diapers definitely work out much cheaper in the long run. I've figured that the start up costs will be around $500 but since majority of the diapers I am buying are BPO (birth to potty) I won't have to really buy more for this baby. And I could possibly reuse them for my next baby depending on how good of a shape they're in. Cloth diapers also have a decent resale value so you could get a lot of your money back if you choose to sell them. :)


----------



## BStar

Hi Ladies,

I hope it's not too late to join your group. I have just spent the last few days reading through all the posts so far, to try to get to know everyone :)

I'm 27 and my hubby is 31 and this is our first child. We were trying for almost 2 years before we finally fell with our little one. I am due the 30th March 2013. And we Live in Perth Australia.

We are team yellow and are hoping for surprise on bday. Although my hubby, myself and almost everyone we have spoken to think I'm having a girl.

We told our close friends and alot of my family when we first got out BFP. I told my bosses at work last week and after I told work I made it facebook official :laugh2:


----------



## Laura91

Linzy, to be honest.. I sort of cheated and found all those pictures on google :blush:!

Hi Lauren & BStar and congratulations! x


----------



## MrsHippo

Thank you for your messages. It is nice to know I'm not the only one feeling so miserable at the moment. I am really struggling at work though, my gp has offered to sign me off twice now but I've refused. Tomorrow I am due to go back and I'm now at a point where I want to be signed off :(

Buying something for LO was nice though :) even though I've felt so bad for over 5 weeks now I do tend to forget that I am having a baby so seeing the little clothes is a nice reminder :o) 

Hi Bstar xx


----------



## MrsHippo

When is everyone planning on having their shower? I have thought about having mine after Christmas... One with family and friends and then the girls at work have said we will have our own little one on my last day of work :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome BStar! 

Lauren, I'm thinking of doing my shower sometime in early-mid January. My mom is the one who is throwing it for me so I would need to travel 3 hours to get to her since we live in different states and January is the latest I will be willing to travel. Plus, I'd like to have a few months after the shower to buy other things that I need that I didn't receive as gifts.


----------



## doggylover

We don't do baby showers over here. It would be useful I guess to get all that stuff, but here we buy presents after the birth. 

Hi bstar, welcome and congrats! Never too late to join us! And yay team yellow! 

Lauren get signed off. You need your rest and I'm sure you are miserable at work. You don't have to stay off long, even a week or so just to help you get your energy back up somewhat, and be able to feel horrific without having to worry about dragging yourself to work. :hugs:

My newest (and last stash!) of cloth nappies arrived today. Soooo soft. I want to wear them :haha: just need some more wraps, but have to wait until baby is here to get cute gender specific ones!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Welcome Bstar! Congratulations! :) Another team yellow, how exciting!!

Lauren - I agree with Sarah, get yourself signed off. You've done so well to resist until now, but you must need the chance to relax and get your energy back. 

As for baby showers - I'm going to have one as a part leaving-party, as I'm going to be moving away from Devon and back to Liverpool for a few months as we want to have the baby there.

So my sister is throwing a shower/goodbye gathering for me probably in about a months time (We're moving in about 6 weeks) - I'm excited about it :)

I have some news! I felt baby move last night! YAY!

I was laying in bed, and I just felt like there were palpitations/fluttering movements in my tummy - it lasted about a minute or so. Then a few minutes later, it happened again!

I assume it was baby! So exciting :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

I'm due April 4 luckily no m/s. This is our first


----------



## doggylover

Hi wannabewatkins! Welcome to the 'club' and congrats!

Hayley OH MY GOSH!!!! That is wonderful news!! Congratulations! Now you have me so excited that it might be me soon! You'll have to let us know when you feel it again and what it feels likes. Big move from Devon to l'pool, but I assume from your username you are originally from l'pool?


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww you felt movements!! I think I felt something a couple of days ago but I'm not 100% ... I guess it will become more noticeable soon :) Have you been living in Devon long? The party will be nice for you :) 

I think the showers are slowly coming over to the uk from America... A couple of my friends are expecting (they are all further along than me) but none of them have had showers. I think they're a lovely idea :) 

But yes I will be asking for a week off at least, I work full time but only managed to stay at work for about 2 hours today, it just became too much. I found that I'm making mistakes at work and I work alongside cancer patients and some of them are so poorly, I feel awful that I'm looking so miserable at work when they are going through that. I think I'm best just not being there!! Roll on when I feel better!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I know what you mean - when I feel like I'm having a crap day at work I slam into the staff room and see the pupil who has a been battling lung and brain tumours for years, and has now received a terminal diagnosis. She is in school as much as possible and is completing her GCSEs. Makes me feel like a total ass for even thinking about complaining...and I'm not anywhere near as sick as you! So now I feel bad saying that when you are suffering so much more! :blush:

I think a girl I know who is pregnant may want to have a shower, but I think that would be more for the "look at me!" Factor rather than the celebrating the baby factor. They always look like so much fun on TV, I must say!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> Hayley OH MY GOSH!!!! That is wonderful news!! Congratulations! Now you have me so excited that it might be me soon! You'll have to let us know when you feel it again and what it feels likes. Big move from Devon to l'pool, but I assume from your username you are originally from l'pool?

:happydance: I'm sure it will be you soon! Its almost easy to miss though! It was subtle - I think if I hadn't been laying down in bed I wouldn't have noticed it! 
Have you ever experienced heart palpitations? It felt exactly like that, but in my tummy :)

Yeah, I'm from Liverpool - I moved to Devon 5 years ago. My OH is from Newcastle. It probably sounds odd, but we both just didn't like the idea of our baby not being born in the North like us - plus my healthcare here has been abysmal so far (I have Graves disease so I'm a high risk pregnancy, and its scary how lax the medical attention has been! :cry:) - Liverpool has a dedicated Womens hospital which is where myself, my sister and my sisters children were all born and they just seem much more capable to me.
I didn't want to take any risks.

The plan is for us to move back home, in with my parents (They have a big house and they're away a lot luckily lol!) until just after the baby comes - then move back to Devon. 

Stressful - but hopefully the right thing.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> Aww you felt movements!! I think I felt something a couple of days ago but I'm not 100% ... I guess it will become more noticeable soon :) Have you been living in Devon long? The party will be nice for you :)
> 
> I think the showers are slowly coming over to the uk from America... A couple of my friends are expecting (they are all further along than me) but none of them have had showers. I think they're a lovely idea :)
> 
> But yes I will be asking for a week off at least, I work full time but only managed to stay at work for about 2 hours today, it just became too much. I found that I'm making mistakes at work and I work alongside cancer patients and some of them are so poorly, I feel awful that I'm looking so miserable at work when they are going through that. I think I'm best just not being there!! Roll on when I feel better!!

Aww what did yours feel like? It was really subtle! I can't wait to feel it again! :)

I've lived in Devon for just over 5 years :) I still can't think of it as home lol. 

I agree, showers are slowly getting more popular! I run a party planning business and we do Baby Showers - they're not THAT popular but people do have them. They can be so much fun! The games and such are great! :)

I don't like the idea of expecting gifts from them admittedly, I think in this country we still lean more towards getting gifts after the birth - but its a fun way to celebrate the baby news with friends :)


----------



## MrsHippo

You have a busy few months then! If you are high risk though you want the best care possible so I guess your doing the right thing by moving :) 

It's hard to explain what I felt, it happened twice. The first time I thought it was my belly as its been making all sorts of noises and movement haha but it definitely grabbed my attention. The second happened while I was in the bath, it was that same feeling and again caught my attention so feeling it the second time made me think it was baby :) It was similar to a tummy spasm but lighter... 

With the showers I wouldn't expect things from people. Obviously they are going to buy me some things but I certainly won't be asking for specific items!! I want balloons, cake and baby related things :) I will know what I'm having by the time I have one so I can have a colour scheme! It's quite exciting :O) 

What is Graves disease if you dont mind me asking? I haven't heard of it before. X


----------



## doggylover

Lauren yay for your baby movements too! I'm going to be drinking piles of coke to make my LO beta wiggle on (literally!)

Hayley that sounds like a good plan to move north for the birth, especially since you feel your care hasn't been great. Sorry to hear that, because you rely on your health care provider so much to keep you right when it's your first (or so I'm finding) and especially if you are high risk.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I am in the USA but don't know about having a shower for the fact that we are not from this town and do not have a large circle of friends or family here. Kind of on our own! Maybe we'll have one at work...not sure. I am the boss lady so it would be thrown by all our employees. I'm not worried about it either way! Just too happy about baby!

Welcome to the two new ladies! :)

So I have had a headache for a week now. Going to massage place tomorrow because my neck and shoulders hurt so bad. My left eye keeps fluttering too and I think it is from a nerve getting pressured. Can't wait to hopefully get some relief!!!

Yay for baby moving!! That is exciting! Sometimes I think I feel him/her particularly on the left when lying in the bath. Feel little moves and pressure. Fun to visualize baby in there moving around.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

JennyNBaby said:


> So I have had a headache for a week now. Going to massage place tomorrow because my neck and shoulders hurt so bad. My left eye keeps fluttering too and I think it is from a nerve getting pressured. Can't wait to hopefully get some relief!!!
> 
> Yay for baby moving!! That is exciting! Sometimes I think I feel him/her particularly on the left when lying in the bath. Feel little moves and pressure. Fun to visualize baby in there moving around.

Aww I had a headache for about a week last week - it is horrible, especially with trying not to take painkillers =/
I'm sure your massage will help! Enjoy!



doggylover said:


> Hayley that sounds like a good plan to move north for the birth, especially since you feel your care hasn't been great. Sorry to hear that, because you rely on your health care provider so much to keep you right when it's your first (or so I'm finding) and especially if you are high risk.

Yeah, it is quite worrying :/ Its just things like my midwife seems to ALWAYS be on holiday, and is never available for appointments. And when I do see her, its very apparent that she doesn't have a clue what my condition even is!
Plus I've had several messed up appointments with my specialist where they either don't notify me of the appointment, or I arrive and it turns out that they made a mistake on the letter and the appointment is the following week etc...
And I've had this mystery rash for about 8 weeks, NOBODY seems to know or care what it is :/ Its all too worrying and stressful.



MrsHippo said:


> You have a busy few months then! If you are high risk though you want the best care possible so I guess your doing the right thing by moving :)
> 
> It's hard to explain what I felt, it happened twice. The first time I thought it was my belly as its been making all sorts of noises and movement haha but it definitely grabbed my attention. The second happened while I was in the bath, it was that same feeling and again caught my attention so feeling it the second time made me think it was baby :) It was similar to a tummy spasm but lighter...
> 
> With the showers I wouldn't expect things from people. Obviously they are going to buy me some things but I certainly won't be asking for specific items!! I want balloons, cake and baby related things :) I will know what I'm having by the time I have one so I can have a colour scheme! It's quite exciting :O)
> 
> What is Graves disease if you dont mind me asking? I haven't heard of it before. X


Aww it definitely sounds like baby moving :)

No I don't mind - Graves Disease is an autoimmune disease. It affects pretty much everything and the symptoms are as long as my arm, but the main thing is that it effects the thyroid gland.
It makes it so that my thyroid fluctuates between producing too much thyroxine and not enough - so I have to have blood tests every month, and my medication has to be changed often to keep the balance of hormones right.
I WAS due to have an operation to remove my thyroid gland completely, but I fell pregnant - so I'll have to wait now until after baby is born.

They don't like Graves patients to get pregnant (And its VERY hard to actually get pregnant and stay pregnant with the illness, it comes with an increased risk of miscarriage and stillbirth :cry:) as the baby relies on the mother for the production of thyroxine until their own thyroid gland is formed.

But they've changed my meds to a kind that doesn't cross the placenta, and so...hopefully it will be ok. *fingers crossed*

My main concern right now is that I read that Graves patients are at risk of suffering a thyroid storm during labour - which is usually fatal for the mother.
So I'm wondering why nobody has bothered to discuss this with me, as with this in mind - I'd quite like to discuss the option of a c-section if it means I'm less likely to die! :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww bless you :( it must be a constant worry!! I'm not surprised you want to move for better care, I would do exactly the same. All you can do is keep your chin up and tell yourself you will get through it with no problems and both you and baby will come out perfectly healthy at the end - positive thinking gets people through anything :) and don't read too much on the Internet!! I know we all do but we read bad stories and they are the ones that stick with us. 

Jenny - I've had a constant headache for.... As long as I can remember now. I suffered with headaches and migraines before getting pregnant and I did read that people who do get them tend to find it easier through pregnancy. The only thing I have found is that I haven't had a migraine yet *touch wood* but the headaches are there all the time!! Paracetamol doesn't really take the pain away either. My little problems just don't seem to end, if it's not one thing it's another!!


----------



## Laura91

There's been a lot of updates :haha: So i'll just go through what I can...

Babyshowers - My mum will be doing me one mainly just for family members :) I agree that it is mainly an american thing but is slowly making its way over here :haha:

LiverpoolLass - Sounds like you're doing the right thing by moving back home for a while. You need to feel comfortable that you're getting the right care and by the sounds of it, that isn't happening where you are right now x

Baby movements - I think i've felt baby move a couple of times now, very weird to describe.. sort of like a vibrating in my lower tummy :shrug:

wannabwatkins - Congratulations!

Headaches - :growlmad: I've had one for the last 2 days now. I even left work early yesterday because of it. Woke up this morning and it's still here! I don't get it

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## doggylover

I've on the headache band wagon as well, unfortunately. Been having them on and off since i got pregnant, which is really unusual for me. I had one for about a week constantly, and yesterday was bad, but it seems to be easing off now. I hope.

Hayley, the care you are getting seems ridiculously poor. Especially considering the level of extra care you need given your Graves disease. The sooner you are up north the better!! Get everything sorted out so you can relax.

Afm, I'm proud to say I now officially consider myself in the 2nd tri! I wanted to wait until 14 weeks as that's the latest date I've heard, and now my little lemon and I are here!! I can't believe it! My boss asked my yesterday how many weeks I am, and I said 14, with 26 to go. That sounds like FOREVER!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha well welcome to the second trimester :D 

Change of subject a little, I've tried getting one of those little timeline things for my signature but I just don't seem to be able to figure it out haha!! Can someone talk me through it please :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, that is so exciting that you felt movements. I felt a very brief flutter Friday last week but I haven't felt anything again since then. 

As for baby showers, I'm glad they're starting to get more popular in the UK. They tend to be very helpful for the new mother, especially if you're using disposable diapers since the cost of those add up quickly. The games are also really fun, I can't wait to see what games my mom has planned for my shower.

Jenny, I've been dealing with headaches for a couple weeks now. They're pretty horrendous. I actually woke up with one today so I had a headache and MS. Not a fun combination.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx
https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers

Make your ticker on there and then choose the BBcode option. Copy and paste it into your signature and that SHOULD work!

If you use countdown to pregnancy make sure you put in the date of your lmp or it gives you a stupid ticker!


----------



## MrsHippo

doggylover said:


> Lauren
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx
> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers
> 
> Make your ticker on there and then choose the BBcode option. Copy and paste it into your signature and that SHOULD work!
> 
> If you use countdown to pregnancy make sure you put in the date of your lmp or it gives you a stupid ticker!

Thank you :D I finally have a ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I were supposed to go out and have a date night tonight and instead of feeling somewhat well like I had been the past few days I have a headache that refuses to leave and I just projectile vomited all over my hallway because I couldn't get to the bathroom fast enough. I'm so upset that today of all days I need to be sick. :cry: :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany i'm sorry that's awful :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I guess it doesn't matter if I was feeling well today or not. OH has to work late so who knows when he'll actually get off. I hate MS so much, I feel like I can't do anything anymore but sit in my bed. I wish I had my baby already because I'm so over being pregnant. I hate it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> Well I guess it doesn't matter if I was feeling well today or not. OH has to work late so who knows when he'll actually get off. I hate MS so much, I feel like I can't do anything anymore but sit in my bed. I wish I had my baby already because I'm so over being pregnant. I hate it.

I'm with you! I wish I had a fast forward button on my womb.

TMI but I projectile vomited all over my bathroom yesterday - and I mean, ALL OVER it - it was like a scene from The Exorcist.

I thought MS was supposed to ease in the 2nd Tri, where has projectile vomiting come from?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I was just thankful my OH wasn't here, because I'm sure he wouldn't have been able to stomach seeing me vomit all over the hallway and would have only added to the mess. 

I can't believe I'm still suffering at almost 15 weeks pg. And here I was thinking I would feel great between 12-14 weeks, instead that's when my MS was at it's worst.

I really hope we start to get some relief soon.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> I was just thankful my OH wasn't here, because I'm sure he wouldn't have been able to stomach seeing me vomit all over the hallway and would have only added to the mess.
> 
> I can't believe I'm still suffering at almost 15 weeks pg. And here I was thinking I would feel great between 12-14 weeks, instead that's when my MS was at it's worst.
> 
> I really hope we start to get some relief soon.

Well - it HAS to go away eventually. I just hope it happens BEFORE the baby gets here - I'm worried about being one of those pregnant ladies who has it the WHOLE way through. 

My OH cleaned my mess all up after my bathroom incident the other day, lol. I wanted to do it myself coz it was SO disgusting, but he wouldn't let me - bless him, I don't think I could EVER clean up his puke. Must be love! :haha:

Hey - changing to a slightly more fun topic - have you guys all seen the thread on the main boards about the eye gender prediction?! Its SO interesting!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm definitely worried about being someone who has it all the way through. I recently talked to my cousin about MS and she had it until about 18 weeks. So I guess I'm just hoping that by 18 weeks I'll feel better too. 

I haven't seen the eye gender prediction thread but I'm curious. I'm going to try and find it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> I'm definitely worried about being someone who has it all the way through. I recently talked to my cousin about MS and she had it until about 18 weeks. So I guess I'm just hoping that by 18 weeks I'll feel better too.
> 
> I haven't seen the eye gender prediction thread but I'm curious. I'm going to try and find it.

Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

The eye thing is basically: You get someone to check your eye, you look upward and under the iris there should be two blood vessels that look like fish hooks - at approx 5 o'clock and 7 o'clock positions - If they appear in the right eye, you're having a girl. If its left eye, its a boy. If its in both, its a girl.

People have been posting their results and it seems to be correct for about 90% of posters based on people who have already had their gender scans :)

Its interesting!

Mine is in my right eye - gender scan is two weeks today, so we'll soon find out :)


----------



## linzylou

I missed a lot of posts this weekend!! I feel out of the loop now lol! Welcome and congrats Lauren, BStar, wannabewatkins! :)

We went to the casino this weekend to celebrate my parents' birthdays and their anniversary. I drank iced tea instead of beer, was fast asleep by 10 every night, and spent more time in the gift shop looking at baby clothes than I did gambling. :lol: 

I'm 99.9% sure I felt the baby move for a second time. I was in the car again (2 hours of driving) and I felt it for a good 10 minutes! It felt like flutters and tumbling. And I'm pretty sure I've popped a little bit more. There is definitely a part of my stomach that I can't suck in! It's soo crazy to see/notice all these changes - the stomach is something I have to get used to. I see other people with pregnant bellies all the time but it's just so different to see one on me!! Things are getting more real every day! Fun and scary all at once lol.

I don't feel that great tonight so I'm gonna take a bath and get to bed and then tomorrow get caught up on all these new posts! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

I have had two good days....so far. I am due to go to grand designs live on Friday so I really really hope I am well enough to go :(
I haven't missed the toilet yet when I am sick but I have noticed it literally flying out my mouth and its been splashing me back in the face!!! A few weeks ago I knew when it was coming and I could prepare myself, now if it happens I am literally running to the toilet and I get there just in time....I do live in an apartment though so I don't have to run very far, I'd hate to live in a house where the only toilet was upstairs! I'd have no chance then.

As for the eye thing, mine is in my right eye! I don't believe in all these gender guess predictions though but it will be nice to see what happens at the scan :)


----------



## MrsHippo

linzylou said:


> I missed a lot of posts this weekend!! I feel out of the loop now lol! Welcome and congrats Lauren, BStar, wannabewatkins! :)
> 
> We went to the casino this weekend to celebrate my parents' birthdays and their anniversary. I drank iced tea instead of beer, was fast asleep by 10 every night, and spent more time in the gift shop looking at baby clothes than I did gambling. :lol:
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure I felt the baby move for a second time. I was in the car again (2 hours of driving) and I felt it for a good 10 minutes! It felt like flutters and tumbling. And I'm pretty sure I've popped a little bit more. There is definitely a part of my stomach that I can't suck in! It's soo crazy to see/notice all these changes - the stomach is something I have to get used to. I see other people with pregnant bellies all the time but it's just so different to see one on me!! Things are getting more real every day! Fun and scary all at once lol.
> 
> I don't feel that great tonight so I'm gonna take a bath and get to bed and then tomorrow get caught up on all these new posts! :happydance:

Hi Lindsey :wave:

I have a bit of my stomach that just wont budge when I suck in, at my belly button and just below! I have however, noticed that I have lost weight everywhere else :( I'm not surprised though because haven't been eating a huge amount and being sick most days. I'm sure it will all come back on though when I start eating again!!

I'm not able to do much at the moment, I booked the rest of this week off work and went out to a shop to get some bits for the home earlier and I was only out for about 45 minutes and it drained me of all energy I have!! I'm surprised I'm actually on here and not alseep! There is no way I'd be able to go out at night haha


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well down to just some tension pain in shoulders....no headache since massage. Gonna have to go back. She said I have so many knots that if she kept working it would overwork the muscle and make the problem even worse. Kinda looking forward to going again! It is so relaxing!
And yes....Tylenol doesn't help at all. Acetimophen is the main ingredient and it is useless for bad headaches.

As for the tummy bulges, I have noticed the same! It is a lot harder now too. 

And as for vomiting...I was brushing my teeth and WHAM! Vomited in the sink. Gross. :haha:

We have been in terrible arguments about names. :( Only boy name we both like is the same name as one of my cousins....and we didn't want to copy anyone but I have like 50+ cousins! I think we're just gonna do it (if it is a boy) just to avoid anymore arguing.

The eye prediction huh? Never heard of that one. Curious to try it.

Well ladies...hang in there! 

Mrs Hippo yay for the tickers! :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

I don't have the fish hooks...but have vessels in both eyes near the iris....


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I'm not a gambler so I would have probably spent a lot of my time in the gift shop as well. That's really exciting you felt more movements. It won't be long before you're feeling them pretty regularly. :) 

MrsHippo, just about every time I throw up it ends up splashing me back in the face. :sick: It especially makes me mad if I had just showered or something since I usually have to shower again since it tends to get in my hair and I just smell like vomit. 

I think my issue yesterday with the projectile vomiting is I pulled out all the Halloween decorations which were buried behind the Christmas ones so I just piled all that stuff in the hallway instead of putting it back in the closet so that really slowed me down with getting to the bathroom. I'm really thankful that we have a bathroom upstairs and one downstairs so I'm never too far away from one.

MrsHippo, I also had a few good days when I was about as far along as you. I was still nauseated but pretty minor, similar to what I had when I first started getting MS. But yesterday and today it has came back pretty bad. But since we're starting to get some good days hopefully that is a sign that it'll be heading out soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## doggylover

I have two vessels in the right eye and one in the left...is that girl?!?!

Jenny go with the name of your cousin! I know what you mean though, I have always LOVED the name Noah. My dh is only just coming round to it and its actually in our final four list. BUT a girl at school just had a son and called him Noah. I also don't want to seem like I'm copying. Sounds like you are stressed and knotted, make sure you are getting lots of massages from oh as well!

Hayley and Lindsey, I definitely have a bump! No doubt about it, no hiding it anymore. Going shopping for maternity wear this weekend!

Lindsey, exciting about feeling baby move!!! You are so lucky!

Afm, I was sick today as well. I am not suffering half as much as you ladies for sure, as that was only the second time I was sick. All dh's fault. He bought tomatoes to make chutney FOUR WEEKS AGO. I've been on at him to sort it out and wham- home today and into the house...straight out the back and sick over the fence!


----------



## linzylou

According to the eye prediction test, I'm having a boy. I'll tell you in 13 days if that's true or not! :happydance:

Jenny - I agree with Sarah. OH has a million cousins and every name we like, has already been used at least once. He really likes Sydney for a girl (he spent 3 months in Australia so it's kind of sentimental for him, I guess) but doesn't want to use it because his cousin named _his_ daughter Sydney like, 7 years ago. I don't see the harm in using that name (they live on the other side of the country) but OH isn't sure.

Sarah - You'll feel your baby move very soon, I'm sure of it!!

I'm sorry that everyone is feeling so sick! I didn't throw up last night but I was seriously hurting. OH convinced me to help him eat the rest of the pickles (can't say no to pickles!) so I had 3 of those, and then a bowl of cereal before bed. Sounded good at the time but was definitely a bad combination. :dohh:

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> As for the eye thing, mine is in my right eye! I don't believe in all these gender guess predictions though but it will be nice to see what happens at the scan :)

Hehe, I've tried them ALL so far - the baking soda test, the chinese 
gender predictor, tarot cards, the ring test - I love it lol!



JennyNBaby said:


> Well down to just some tension pain in shoulders....no headache since massage. Gonna have to go back. She said I have so many knots that if she kept working it would overwork the muscle and make the problem even worse. Kinda looking forward to going again! It is so relaxing!
> 
> We have been in terrible arguments about names. :( Only boy name we both like is the same name as one of my cousins....and we didn't want to copy anyone but I have like 50+ cousins! I think we're just gonna do it (if it is a boy) just to avoid anymore arguing.

Oooh I sooooo want a massage now! Is it safe to have all kinds of massages? I only ask coz I have a massage seat and the instructions say NOT to use it during pregnancy so I've been avoiding it but I miss it...I wonder why I can't use the chair but massages from a person are ok?

Aww I get where you're coming from, I have about 60 cousins too so its hard to find names that haven't already been used - have you settled on girl names?

I'm on a forum called Nameberry which I'm LOVING - its all people talking about baby names and giving suggestions, I LOVE it! Its so much more friendly than the name forums on Baby and Bump!



JennyNBaby said:


> I don't have the fish hooks...but have vessels in both eyes near the iris....

Are they in the 5 and 7 positions?



doggylover said:


> I have two vessels in the right eye and one in the left...is that girl?!?!

Do they look like fish hooks? Its supposed to be two - in the 5 and 7 positions approx. So I'd say that counts as right eye - which should be girl :)

Afm, I'd had THREE wonderful days of NO vomiting! It was BLISS!!!!!! Two of those days I actually felt well too.
Sadly I started feeling nauseous again yesterday, and today I threw up again :(
But like Britney said - hopefully having a few days each of feeling better in between bad days is a good sign that maybe its fading off!


----------



## doggylover

Only one in my right eye is hooked...the other and the one in my left eye are straight. It'll be a long 26 weeks until I find out if this is right!!!

Hoping that your good days become more frequent and your bad days tail off soon. I feel so bad for you ladies who are still so sick :( :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

So I did the eye thing today and I have them in both so I guess that means a girl. With how bad this MS has been it better be a girl. I don't know if I'd want to get pg again if this is a boy since that old wives tale says MS is worse with a girl. :haha:

OH and I haven't picked out a boy name. I think we have decided to stop stressing so much about it until we know what we're having. Someone I know just had a daughter and named her Emily (they spelled it differently though) so if I have a daughter I hope she doesn't think I'm copying her. But at the end of the day, this name has been picked out for years and I'm sticking with it regardless of what anyone (other then my OH) says.

Sarah, I'm sorry you're sick. I'm assuming the tomatoes went bad if he had them for four weeks? OH and I got tomatoes from MIL awhile back and one of the ones we got must have been really ripe because it ended up going rotten over night after only having it in our house for a couple days. It was the most disgusting smelling thing ever. I've basically been pretty repulsed by tomatoes since then.

Anyways, I hope you start to feel better and feel some movement yourself soon. :)


----------



## doggylover

Well I never actually looked inside the bag of tomatoes, but there was a weird smell in the fridge for a week, and it stopped when I moved them out. I put them in the utility room and told him to sort it out. That was a week ago. He is so lazy about some stuff! And they must have just turned overnight. He said they don't smell...but I was too scared to open the bag!!!

Emily is such a beautiful name. It makes me think of a little blonde girl with a big, beautiful smile!! I love it. Unfortunately my SIL has been very clear that is her name for a girl (my nephew was either Jacob or Emily - Jacob when he arrived!) so we have had to leave it alone.

I was thinking about you ladies with bad ms earlier wondering if you think it will put you off having more babies in the future? Maybe it's too early to say.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Right now, I swear up and down I am not ever getting pg again but I know I will because OH and I want 2 or 3 kids, I just think I might lean towards waiting longer before TTC again in between kids then what I may have done had I not had horrible MS. My SIL said the same thing when she was pg with her first but about a month after she gave birth she was telling BIL she wanted to have another. So I guess what I'm saying is that the MS sucks and it makes it hard to even think about wanting to deal with it all over again with another pg but I think once our LO's get here it makes all of it seem worth it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> I was thinking about you ladies with bad ms earlier wondering if you think it will put you off having more babies in the future? Maybe it's too early to say.

I tell Jon (My OH) every day that this is the ONLY baby I'm having. I just can't do this again! I can't even imagine begin to imagine how I would have been able to cope with this if I had another child to look after at the same time as going through the MS! It just would NOT have been do-able.

Before I experienced this, I wanted two or three kids. I just very much doubt that now :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I think you are right - when the baby gets here you'll forget how bad it was, and probably next time you think of ttc you'll be saying "oh it can't have been THAT bad? Surely I was exaggerating?!" As time will have faded the memories!!, hopefully for all of you your next pregnancy goes a lot more smoothly.

My SIL had a horrendous birth with my nephew, and ended up in theatre after he arrived. She was in hospital for almost a week and in agony for weeks...and she's ready to do it all again! (Brother has other ideas I think!) so I guess having the joy of the baby makes it all worthwhile?!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies im just hunting out all the april 2013 threads/post.

Should have done this back in first tri lol 

Im due on the 7th april 

Congrats to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Cherrybump! 

I can't believe i'm 16 weeks already :shock:! It doesn't seem 12 weeks ago since I got my BFP..

Picked up our cot from my cousins last night (it's one we're keeping in the family), picking up some drawers and a wardrobe tonight that I bought on eBay (£70 for both) so we've now got all the big items we need for the nursery :dance:! I'm setting OH the job of painting the drawers and wardrobe white as he keeps moaning that he's bored :haha:
Now all we need is decorative bits (bedding, curtains, wall art etc) but can't do that until after our scan :coffee:

I can't believe how organised we are :haha: 

Hope everyone's well! x


----------



## doggylover

Laura, I can't believe how organised you are either!!! And congrats on 16 weeks! That seems forever away to me!!!

I see you mentioned bedding, is everyone buying bedding? My SIL asked me what colour scheme I was going with last week, and I told her I'm not getting any. Just cot and moses basket sheets and sleeping bags/gro-bags for baby. She was fully horrified, but I don't understand bedding :shrug: It looks ADORABLE for sure, but you can't use it until they are around 1 (advice in our country anyway) and I would be reluctant to use it even then. My nephew is 16months and still doesn't use any. So I kind of feel like what's the point?


----------



## wannabwatkins

I'm going with neutral colors no matter what....BC when we do try for second won't have to change room. Seems like I just found out I was expecting yesterday


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun i cant do any of that until i get another flat and im not sure how long that will take. Might just hassle the council in december lol

But i have started buying few bits, Some vest, fannel cover, booties, mits ooh and i got free bits from the bounty pack we get lol.. So i got a bath towel inside it with few other things lol.


----------



## Laura91

I am gonna do bedding etc. but my mum's gonna make some for me so I can pick the design and everything. Plus can have matching curtains etc.

Now you've said about not being able to use it i'm not sure what the guidelines are in England :wacko: Baby will be in moses basket for first few months anyway so won't be needed straight away but it will make the nursery look nice :haha: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls.... There was me yesterday telling you I was feeling good and went two days with no sickness - today has been awful!! Done nothing but been sick since I got up, that was 9.30 and it's now 15:15 and I have an awful headache!! I took paracetamol around lunch time but was sick 5 minutes later but the tablets had already dissolved but still not had time to sort out my head so I have to wait another hour still before it's safe to take anymore :cry: 

I wish I could be sick and just get on with my day, instead it hits me like a ton of bricks and stays on my shoulders all day! I'm lying in bed now because I physically cannot do anything else :cry:

As for bedding, I'll just be buying a couple of blankets (the ones with the holes in) but they won't be used unless it gets chilly, otherwise baby will just be in sleep bags ect. 

Hi cherry x


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun same due day and yet both of were sick today :O lol but i was only the once. Do hope you feel better soon x


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, so sorry to hear you are feeling so crap again :hugs: 

In terms of bedding, I am going to get SIL to make a wee patchwork quilt just for decoration. She made one a few years back with different fabric ducks on it. Only thin, and of no use, but will look cute in the cot when baby is in the moses basket! And it'll be free!! She's amazing at making stuff, as is MIL. I actually have a list of stuff they need to make me!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm planning to get bedding but it's not a top priority. I may not purchase it until the baby is born. I read somewhere that you're not supposed to have the baby in a crib for the first 3 months so I wouldn't even be using it right away. OH and I are going to buy a pack n' play with a newborn attachment to use for the first three months. Not to mention, OH and I have to travel out of state when we visit my family and we would need the pack n' play for the baby then since it would be a little ridiculous for everyone in my family to buy a crib.

Teresa, doing neutral colors is a good idea. I'd probably do the same if OH and I planned to be in our current home when we have a second. We're hoping to buy a house rather then renting in the next year or two.

I have a doctors appointment today at 5:45. I'm glad I have actually remembered this appointment since this one seems so unimportant to me since I won't be having a scan or anything.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany let us know how your appointment goes!

I've never heard of a pack and play before, must look that up! Sounds maybe like a travel cot though?

We'll have baby in a Moses basket for...well as long as they fit :haha: hoping 6 months or so and then transfer into their cot in their room. That's the theory anyway!

Teresa we will definitely be doing neutrals as well, as we are hoping to stay in our house for all our babies :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

This is the pack 'n play I'm planning to get, https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959539. It's gender neutral so it'll work for all my babies regardless of gender. Everyone in my family and OH's has used these since they're convenient but there haven't been any babies on my side of the family in years so no one has anything for a baby so we definitely need stuff that will travel easily since we'll have to pack a lot when going to visit.


----------



## doggylover

Oh yep I see, that's what we call a travel cot! Definitely a must have if you need to travel, and I know loads of people use them to "pen in" LO when they need to nip out of the room as well! The only place we ever travel to is my in laws, and luckily my brother and SIL have one so we'll be able to borrow theirs.


----------



## I Love Lucy

My appointment yesterday went well. It was pretty basic, weight check, pee in a cup, get blood drawn (though this was for genetic testing since the last test they do I had to be 15 weeks for which I wasn't at my last appointment), and they checked the baby's heartbeat on the doppler (BPM ranged from 148-156). Next appointment is Nov 13th at 5 PM and that will be my gender scan. I'm so excited for this one. 

Though at the same time, I'm a nervous wreck over it. OH and I haven't been able to come up with a boy name that we both like and the more I think about being told the baby is a boy the more stressed I get about OH and I not having a name. I told him I wanted to sit down and try to get some names decided on but I don't know how well this will go. We have such different tastes and I just can't seem to find any boy names that I'm in love with. 

On another note, MS has been almost non existent today. I think it's finally on it's way out for good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I Love Lucy said:


> My appointment yesterday went well. It was pretty basic, weight check, pee in a cup, get blood drawn (though this was for genetic testing since the last test they do I had to be 15 weeks for which I wasn't at my last appointment), and they checked the baby's heartbeat on the doppler (BPM ranged from 148-156). Next appointment is Nov 13th at 5 PM and that will be my gender scan. I'm so excited for this one.
> 
> Though at the same time, I'm a nervous wreck over it. OH and I haven't been able to come up with a boy name that we both like and the more I think about being told the baby is a boy the more stressed I get about OH and I not having a name. I told him I wanted to sit down and try to get some names decided on but I don't know how well this will go. We have such different tastes and I just can't seem to find any boy names that I'm in love with.
> 
> On another note, MS has been almost non existent today. I think it's finally on it's way out for good. Fingers crossed.

Glad your appointment went well! :)

As for the name situation, I was feeling that way too as names are a big deal to me and there were so many girls names we agreed on but NO boys name that I loved.
But one day last week, Jon just randomly came up with a name and I fell in love with it. Since that happened, I'm now equally excited about it being a boy or a girl coz I love both our name options! :)

You should try joining Nameberry.com - its a really helpful forum, the people are so friendly and they're great and suggesting names that compromise on styling differences


----------



## doggylover

Brittany glad you got to hear your LO heartbeat :) that's always reassuring (I hope I get to with my midwife this week!)

As for names try not to stress and pick one under pressure. You still have 25 weeks until the baby gets here, and that is absolutely piles of time to find a name you both love. My oh made a list of girls names (that's where we struggle) and I vetoed them and added my own and he vetoed them until we ended up with a list of 4. Mind you, we can't agree on a top from the four, but we'll get there.
And like Hayley I was always a bit concerned about having a girl, but since we got those names and I am really I happy with 3 of them, I'm actually pretty excited!


----------



## doggylover

Oh also my news spread like total wildfire between Thursday and yesterday! On Thursday at 3pm only our parents, brothers, sisters, SIL, BIL, and grandmas knew.

By yesterday at 3pm everyone I know knew!


----------



## Cherrybump

In the middlw of writing my little peice and i pressed the wrong button and my laptop jump 2 pages back :S

On the name thing i had gather names over the years until i was going to have a baby lol when i found out i was pregnant i waited a few weeks then mention to FOB and he marked of ones he didnt like and wrote one down which i now love for a boy and he kept one of my names for a girl. So i have no worry over the names apart from the girls middle name lol. But i think i may have one now :)

Not sure if i posted here yesterday but my good news is i got my letter for my gender scan date :) Yay only 7 weeks to go :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Me and Adam (OH) were talking boys names in bed this morning.... We have known what to call a girl for years now but completely stuck on boys names. I have name book which my friend gave me and I'm about half way through that.... Middle names I am stuck on though. The girls name is one that has traditionally been used as a boys but I find it quite feminine but I am also worried she (if we had a girl) wouldn't like the name when she grows older so I want to pick a nice 'sensible' middle name. 

Oh and last night lying in bed I think I felt something again :D it was like three or four little popping bubbles in my lower left side just above/level of the top of my pubic bone... It was very faint so doubt it was a tummy grumble because they are much stronger! X


----------



## Cherrybump

awww i cant wait until i feel the baby probably :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I had no problem with the middle name, we had it narrowed down to two right at the start. It's the first name OH and I have issues with. I really like Ashton and Jayden but OH isn't a big fan of those. He likes Ryden which I just a little too unique for my liking. He suggested Aiden today which is a name I like but I'm not sure it's a name I'm in love with. I just wish picking a boy name was as easy as picking a girl name. We'll get there though. Not to mention, we may not even have to worry about it if it's a girl. 

Cherrybump, that's exciting news about getting your gender scan. I've got a month left before mine. I'm hoping time will go by quickly.

MrsHippo, that's so exciting you're starting to feel movement. Hopefully we'll all be talking about feeling regular movement soon.


----------



## wannabwatkins

My husband has come up with crazy names for boys


----------



## linzylou

OH and I have stopped discussing names for now. :lol: We've had an easier time with girl names than boy names, so we agreed to just wait to talk about it until after we find out the gender (10 more days). No point in stressing over the fact that we can't agree on a SINGLE boy name if we end up having a girl! I tend to get really impatient these days but like Sarah pointed out, I still have 23 more weeks!

MrsHippo, that's so awesome you felt the baby move again. I've only felt it a few times so far but hopefully I'll feel it again soon! I can't wait for the day when OH can feel it. I feel bad telling him that it's moving when he can't feel it too, but he says he likes to know.


----------



## I Love Lucy

wannabwatkins said:


> My husband has come up with crazy names for boys

Same with mine! He suggested a name today that seriously sounded like a Pokemon character. :haha:

Lindsey, I can't wait for my OH to be able to feel the baby move. I think it's about 23 weeks or so when they'll be able to feel the movement too but don't quote. I can't remember for sure what I read in my pregnancy book.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren so glad you are feeling some more movements! Maybe they were in relation to the names you were discussing?! As in "I like that one! Call me that!" 

Cherry fab news about your gender scan date! Can't wait to hear!

Lindsey I can't believe in 10 days you will know boy or girl!!! That's so so soon!

Got some maternity clothes today :) a pair of jeans which are unbelievably comfy, and a top which I LOVE. Another top which is just ok but is one I can wear at work, and some maternity/nursing bras. They are so comfortable I just am in awe! I also got a dress but it sits so weirdly it has to go back. Didn't see much, there is a definite shortage of maternity wear in Belfast! Online is the way to go for me I think. Although my mum said she will take me next week to the 'nice' shops (I.e. expensive!) and get me some stuff as I went to all the cheap ones!!!!

But the jeans and top make my bump look huge! I love it! My new fave outfit for comfort and bump showing off!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm glad you found some maternity clothes. I bought a pair of maternity jeans awhile back from Old Navy and I really like them. I haven't bought any maternity tops yet since most of my shirts are still able to fit easily over my bump.


----------



## doggylover

Mostly mine do as well, I think I just panicked and thought I needed loads! But now everyone knows I don't have to worry about hiding the bump.

I also got my second bounty pack and bought a pregnancy magazine! Lots of baby bits today!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't blame you, I keep wanting to buy stuff now since I know I'll need it later.


----------



## linzylou

I Love Lucy said:

> Lindsey, I can't wait for my OH to be able to feel the baby move. I think it's about 23 weeks or so when they'll be able to feel the movement too but don't quote. I can't remember for sure what I read in my pregnancy book.

That sounds about right. At my last appointment, the obgyn said it would be about 6 more weeks before I felt anything real strong.

Sarah, I'm jealous of your maternity clothes! I want something that accentuates my bump rather than making it look like I just ate a huge lunch. :lol: We have some stores at the mall nearby but they're kind of expensive. I'd really like some comfy jeans, though, as my BellaBand is the only thing making them possible for me right now. Otherwise I'm in yoga pants. Also... what's a bounty pack? And yay for preggo magazines!

Brittany, someone else told me that Old Navy has good maternity wear. Now I'm really curious!

I ordered my crib set, bought a pack of muslin wraps, a bib that says "I Love Daddy," some white onesies and gender-neutral Easter onesies. I have my next few purchases planned out (like the co-sleeper/play pen) but feel like I should wait even though I don't want to! It's so fun to see that we've all started buying some things.


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> I don't blame you, I keep wanting to buy stuff now since I know I'll need it later.

I think I underestimated my current size though lol! The jeans and top will only fit for a few more weeks, and then again at some point after the birth, so it's probably a good thing to by as we get bigger rather than all at once!!

Lindsey that is a good haul you ordered/got!! I think at the start of next month (once we get paid again!) we'll start to buy some more bits and bobs for baby :) I can't wait!

Bounty packs are given to pregnant women and contain a magazine, money off coupons, advice leaflets, and freebies! The first one I got at my first scan, my second today, and there are three more to come at the hospital! I just like freebies and money off coupons so I'm happy :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I really liked a lot of the stuff at Old Navy. It's a decent price too. I hated the idea of spending a bunch of money on maternity clothes that I'll only wear while pg.

Sarah, I read in my pregnancy books that you should buy as you go rather then all at once. I just get excited about clothes shopping and want to go and buy a bunch of stuff at once even though I know that's a bad idea. :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

linzylou said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> Lindsey, I can't wait for my OH to be able to feel the baby move. I think it's about 23 weeks or so when they'll be able to feel the movement too but don't quote. I can't remember for sure what I read in my pregnancy book.
> 
> That sounds about right. At my last appointment, the obgyn said it would be about 6 more weeks before I felt anything real strong.
> 
> Sarah, I'm jealous of your maternity clothes! I want something that accentuates my bump rather than making it look like I just ate a huge lunch. :lol: We have some stores at the mall nearby but they're kind of expensive. I'd really like some comfy jeans, though, as my BellaBand is the only thing making them possible for me right now. Otherwise I'm in yoga pants. Also... what's a bounty pack? And yay for preggo magazines!
> 
> Brittany, someone else told me that Old Navy has good maternity wear. Now I'm really curious!
> 
> I ordered my crib set, bought a pack of muslin wraps, a bib that says "I Love Daddy," some white onesies and gender-neutral Easter onesies. I have my next few purchases planned out (like the co-sleeper/play pen) but feel like I should wait even though I don't want to! It's so fun to see that we've all started buying some things.Click to expand...

Where do you live? I'm assuming it's not the uk :p but here we get bounty packs which include freebies, information booklets and vouchers ect. There are a few packs which we can pick up... I keep meaning to pick up my second one :) 

I brought my first maternity top from mothercare last weekend, not that I need it yet but loved the look of it and knew I'd need itin a few weeks or so :) I desperately need to buy some workwear though! My manager said he is happy for me to wear my own stuff :) (i have to wear a uniform) my female line manager wanted me to wear their tunics (work in a hospital) but we, well they work around radiation and our patients are radioactive once they've had their scsn and I was worried that I'd be more at risk from radiation exposure with patients mistaking me for a radiographer, especially when I'm not noticeably pregnant. I think she looks at it as 'well I had to wear my uniform, so can you' - we get along really well but I don't think she likes the fact that I'll be doing something different to what she had to do. End of the day though I'm not clinical so shouldn't have to worry about uniforms... 

Well that turned in to a rant when it wasn't supposed to!! Sorry :) 

But as I was saying before I got bitchy, I need workwear! I can't button my trousers anymore and the shirts I wear are quite short so as I start getting bigger it will ride up and everyone will see my unbuttoned trousers haha!! But nowadays shops aren't selling as many maternity clothes in their shops... Like NEXT, for as long as I can remember they have sold maternity clothes in their shops but now they don't - only online! But I'm not a fan of buying clothes online as I like to look at them and try them on. Hate the thought of faffing around sending stuff back. 

Oh I brought a little photo frame for my scans of amazon and it was delivered today :) it only cost £4.50 but is great value for money. It has two sides and on one it says 'baby's first scan' and second on the other. At the moment I have one empty side but can't stop looking at it :D 

Sorry for my huge reply :p


----------



## linzylou

I live in Arizona, in the southwestern United States. I got something similar to a bounty pack at my first appointment. It had a week-by-week pregnancy book, pregnancy and parenting magazines, prenatal vitamin samples, formula samples, and a bottle. I don't think I get another one, though. :( Don't think I got any coupons in mine - I would definitely use those!

Hopefully your female manager won't give you a hard time about not having to wear a uniform, especially if the other manager already said it's fine. It's not like you're trying to spite her or anything - just trying to keep you and your baby safe! And I can't buy clothes online either. I always have to try them on because half the time things look cute on the hanger but not on me!

The frame sounds like a cute idea! My ultrasound picture is currently on the fridge but we should put it someplace where we can see it more often.


----------



## doggylover

Next don't sell in store any more?! Screw that I was relying on them next week with my mum! Also went into Dorothy Perkins today and they took their maternity section out of store. I'm not pleased, because buying it online you have no idea about sizes. I need work stuff too - put on my favourite blouse during the week and it is now too short. I'm gutted! I was disappointed with the second bounty pack tbh. Not as many freebies as I would have liked! Still have to sort through the coupons...

Brittany, because all the maternity stuff is disappearing here I'm not seeing anything to buy all at once! I want to go buy stuff at old navy, I love it there because I always found the clothes so comfy and a great price!

I have a feeling this whole dressing thing is going to be difficult for me over the next while! I hate shopping, I'm so picky about clothes...and there doesn't seem to be that much out there!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I was rather annoyed about NEXT taking the clothes out of store. I mean have a look in your local one but I've been in three around here and none of them had a single item :( new look have a small selection but they have them hidden away along side their 'teenager' clothing - I know only a small selection of customers will be buying maternity wear but we still want to look good!! 

It's nice talking to people from different countries :) never been to America but we are talking about going to NY for a few days in December, there are a few other places I'd like to visit also.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I feel your pain about the having to buy maternity clothes online. I bought my first pair of maternity pants online and just crossed my fingers that they worked for me. I also like to try stuff on and make sure it looks good before I purchase it. Another issue I have noticed is I'll find cute stuff online but if I go to the actual store to try it on it's not actually there. 

Would you mind linking to the photo frame you got on Amazon? I'd like to look and see if I could find something similar for my scan pictures. Right now I just have my scans pictures on my fridge.

Lindsey you got a lot of stuff at your first appointment. The only thing I got was brochures about genetic testing, pregnancy, classes offered at the hospital, etc. No free goodies. 

MrsHippo, I've never actually been to NY myself but I would love to go at New Years to watch the ball drop in person rather then just watching it on tv. It always looks like such a great time.


----------



## linzylou

That would be so fun to go to NY! I haven't been east of Illinois so there's a lot I haven't seen. I'd love to visit Ireland. My best friend and I promised each other that someday we'd go there, rent one of those gypsy carts and travel across the countryside. Now she's living it up in Germany so she's a lot closer than I am! We'll probably be in our 40's before we get to actually do that lol.

Brittany, yeah I was kinda surprised! They sent me home with a tote bag full of stuff. Haha with that billing screw-up I mentioned in my journal I've more than paid for it all though!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey we're opposites. I haven't been farther west then Illinois but I've been all over the place east of Illinois. :) OH and I keep talking about how we're going to road trip out to California and see a bunch of stuff out there. Hopefully we'll do that soon.


----------



## linzylou

You should! There are lots of cool places to visit in California. You've got the beach and Catalina Island and then further north there's wine country, the Redwoods, and San Francisco! You have to stop and visit here first, though! :lol:


----------



## doggylover

Lol even though I'm from Ireland I have visited NYC and done a road trip in California! New York is actually my favourite place on the planet, which is weird since I am a total country girl! And in 2009 dh and I did a world trip and spent two weeks travelling California, and out to Vegas and the Grand Canyon, it was awesome!! 

That said, I have been very very few places in Europe, even though I live here! Maybe something about when somewhere is on your doorstep you are less likely to go?

Lauren, the maternity section in our new look was abysmal. Like you say stuck next to the teenagers, and the clothes were horrific, and such poor quality!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I Love Lucy said:


> Sarah, I feel your pain about the having to buy maternity clothes online. I bought my first pair of maternity pants online and just crossed my fingers that they worked for me. I also like to try stuff on and make sure it looks good before I purchase it. Another issue I have noticed is I'll find cute stuff online but if I go to the actual store to try it on it's not actually there.
> 
> Would you mind linking to the photo frame you got on Amazon? I'd like to look and see if I could find something similar for my scan pictures. Right now I just have my scans pictures on my fridge.
> 
> Lindsey you got a lot of stuff at your first appointment. The only thing I got was brochures about genetic testing, pregnancy, classes offered at the hospital, etc. No free goodies.
> 
> MrsHippo, I've never actually been to NY myself but I would love to go at New Years to watch the ball drop in person rather then just watching it on tv. It always looks like such a great time.

Here is the link for the one I got :) I wasn't expecting much but when it was delivered I was pleasantly surprised :)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0015RI7RU


----------



## MrsHippo

I'd love to visit California! Well there are loads of places I'd like to go. 

I haven't been to many places in Europe either, been to Paris once but was quite young at the time, keep on meaning to go for a weekend!! Went to Zante last year on a ''lads holiday'' that I got dragged too haha but it was the worst place I have ever been too! I'm only 22 so you'd think I'd enjoy all that partying and getting drunk everyday but no I HATED it!! I think Greece is such a pretty place but Zante ruins it for definite. Oh and we went snowboarding in Andorra a couple of years ago which was fun :) but that's it for Europe. Tend to go further out towards the Caribbean... I guess when we go on holiday it's nice to be as far away as possible from home to get away from it all :/ 
Can't wait to take my LO on holiday!! One place we will definitely be visiting - when they're big enough is disneyland Florida :D always wanted to go there!! Ooo and Lapland to see Santa at Xmas haha. My list could go on and on!! X


----------



## Cherrybump

im on my mobile so i skip few comments.. guys dont forget you can get free changing bag from boots. sign up to there parenting club and the shall send vouchers out for it lol. i got my second bounty pack last week love freebies lol


----------



## doggylover

I'm still waiting for the vouchers for my free change bag! No idea why I want it so much as I have another change bag picked, I think it's just because its free! I'm such a tramp (hobo)


----------



## Cherrybump

hell no lady told me it was worth 25pound lol im cheap scape to lol she said if you aint heard nothing by 5weeks then come into store let a member of staff know and they shall ring up and track it for you lol i want mines lol


----------



## MrsHippo

Ooooo I didn't know that!! I'll definitely be signing up for one! Did you know about the asda thing at the moment? Sign up to their baby and toddler club and you get free pack of huggies new born nappies, wipes and cotton wool :) you have to go in store though to pick them up after printing out the voucher. Every little helps though ay!! X


----------



## MrsHippo

I love radley bags and I just found this :) in the sale too!! Might have to treat myself :p 

https://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/....1144.2-5.5.0.les%3B..0.0...1ac.1.-J17YAjicHs


----------



## I Love Lucy

We definitely plan to stop in Arizona, Lindsey. OH used to live out there with a roommate and he really wants to go back out there to visit him before getting out to California. 

Thanks for the link MrsHippo. I think I'm going to order one for myself and then maybe get some kind of frame for the gender scan.

The diaper bag you have picked is cute. I have one that MIL made me. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Cherrybump

MrsHippo said:


> Ooooo I didn't know that!! I'll definitely be signing up for one! Did you know about the asda thing at the moment? Sign up to their baby and toddler club and you get free pack of huggies new born nappies, wipes and cotton wool :) you have to go in store though to pick them up after printing out the voucher. Every little helps though ay!! X


dO you have a linke for the voucher? or is the part of the vouchers you get sent out lol


----------



## MrsHippo

Here is the asda link 

https://your.asda.com/baby-club/register

You sign up and they email you the voucher. I think they regularly send vouchers out too so if you shop at asda it's definitely worth it! X


----------



## doggylover

Yep I signed up for asda too, just actually have to get round to getting the thing!!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i sign up for it already but i cant remember if they send the voucher out or was it sent in email to be printed off cause i knew i had something to be printed but i cant find it now


----------



## I Love Lucy

Is OH's mom doing better, Amanda? I was wondering where you went but I just figured you were busy with real life stuff. :)

That's exciting that you're noticing more regular movements. I'm starting to notice more frequent flutters but then there are times I'm not 100% sure if it's the baby or not.


----------



## doggylover

Amanda glad to have you back, I was thinking about you over the weekend. Hope oh's mum is doing better.

That's so exciting about the movements! Your active little baby will soon be give you a right old dig in the ribs!!

I still have no movement..I'm hoping it comes soon. I did wonder today if the little bubble pop I felt was baby, then I realised it was so far over it was almost on my hip bone, so there is no way it could be. But I'm paying close attention and willing it to happen!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I first noticed movement when I was laying on my side. When I was talking to my ob/gyn she was telling me that a lot of people notice movement for the first time while laying down. Hopefully you'll start to feel something soon.


----------



## doggylover

Oh thanks for that tip! She says pushing the cat out of the way to lie down... :)

I read lots of people don't feel anything until 18+ weeks. I wouldn't have expected anything this early because of that. Maybe you ladies are the very lucky ones!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hope OH's Mum is doing ok Amanda. 

yay for your active little Bean! :)

I haven't felt any movement since that one time last week, but you're right Sarah - a lot of websites say between 18-20 weeks particularly with a first baby coz we don't exactly what to be looking out for. 

I had my flu jab today - I have felt so poorly since, I've slept pretty much all day and just feel weak and horrid. I didn't think it would be related to the jab since the Nurse told me there were no side effects, but now I'm wondering if maybe she was wrong :wacko:

I have my 16 week appointment a little early tomorrow, so I'll be finding out the results of my blood tests etc - I'm really hoping the midwife will listen with the doppler since nobody has yet, and I'm hoping she'll take my blood pressure since nobody has checked that yet either :/

I've been really down the last few days, I don't know if its just hormones but my Mum is really upsetting me - everytime I speak to her and the babys name comes up in conversation she ends up actually LAUGHING her head off at my choices and telling me they're ridiculous. Its really upsetting me as I have unusual taste sure, but I put a LOT of thought and research into the names we've chosen and we LOVE them - I was up crying until 5.30 this morning coz I find it so upsetting :/

I don't understand why so many people that I know seem to think they have the right to get involved in naming OUR child :cry:


----------



## MrsHippo

Aw Hayley :hugs:

I have had a few episodes of feeling really down mainly because of how poorly I have felt but it's not nice :( 
I am really sorry to hear about your mum laughing at your names too, I'm not telling anyone names purely for that reason - I hate how people react sometimes, end of the day if you like a name they (especially family) should respect that!! I say I wasn't telling anyone, I actually told my mum today... And she told me she really liked it (girls name anyway) :) but my mum being my mum I think she'd say that anyway!! But I won't be telling anyone else. 

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow AT 9AM!! I am not good in the mornings and absolutely dreading getting up that early! Just hope I'm well enough to go... Xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yes, I've read 18-20 weeks for regular movement. I'm actually surprised I noticed something as early as I did since I read it's harder to notice during a first pregnancy since you don't know exactly what you're supposed to be feeling. 

Basically I just assume if it's a fluttery type feeling where the baby is located then it's the baby.

Sorry you're not feeling very well after the flu shot, Hayley. I never had any issues except my arm hurting where I had the shot. 

I'm surprised no body has checked your blood pressure or used a doppler on you either. That's supposed to happen at every one of my appointments as like a standard thing. Though the nurse forgot about my blood pressure for the first appointment. And I was so excited/nervous about the scan and overwhelmed with all the questions to really remember it until after we had already left.

Sorry your mom wasn't being supportive about your name choices. OH and I are keeping our name ideas to ourselves (and you ladies) but no one in real life. I do not want family or friends making fun of the names OH and I are thinking about and making me second guess ourselves. I've basically realized everyone is going to have an opinion and think they know what is best for you and your baby. I think this is even more so the case since we're all pg for the first time and all of this stuff is new so people seem to think we know nothing. Even though I'm sure some of you, like me, have read a ton of pg books prior to getting pg and when you found out. I actually think I know more then some of my family that like to tell me about my pregnancy. Okay, sorry for going off on a rant there. I'm going to go get dinner started.


----------



## doggylover

Hayley sorry that you have been feeling sick, and sorry your mum is acting like a bitch as well.

Name wise we haven't chosen yet (we had and now we've backtracked lol!) and last week my SIL asked what the names were and I said we haven't chosen to which she replied "I don't know why some people make such a big deal of keeping it all a secret..." I was like "ts not a secret we just don't know yet. It's still ages away" so you can do no right as far as other people and YOUR baby are concerned!

I also haven't had Doppler yet, fingers crossed Hayley we both get it at our appointments this week.

Lauren good luck getting up for your midwife! It's an early morning for a good cause!

Brittany that's so true that people assume we know nothing. My aunt and uncle drive us mad, but I know for definite that I know more about child rearing than they did at my age (or at times seem to now, even with their 3 kids...fed their 10 week old baby pure orange juice last week?!?!)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Phew, just got done reading the last few days' news! :wacko:

Love that little scan picture frame, going to have to order something like that for baby's room! We also have the strip of photos on the fridge right now. :)

Baby bag! Another thing I can shop for! :happydance:

I must say I think we have a lot of stuff now: bassinet, changing table, neutral Pooh bedding, 2 swaddles, receiving blankets, fleece blanket, sleep positioner with heartbeat, travel swing (given to us), and a really nice swing on the way....called the snugabunny. https://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/Brands/Babygear/Products/56778 Just ignore the price, because we won one on an eBay auction for like half the retail price!! :) Anyway! Going shopping next month with my mom for Black Friday (that is the day after Thanksgiving sales) and can't wait because we are going to hit all the shops together. She lives in Florida about 7-8 hours away, so I am really looking forward to spending that time together.

Brittany, yay for feeling baby! I have felt a few things, but nothing on a regular basis. Can't wait to feel those little feet everyday! 

Hubby is starting to have baby dreams. So cute. :)

Headache came back on Sunday, think because of working too long of a day. Spent yesterday just bumming around & feeling sorry for myself. My grandpa is here, which is nice. We just sat around and visited quite a bit yesterday. Still feel kinda lousy. Been throwing up some too in the last 2 days. :(

Amanda, glad you're feeling better and hope MIL is also better. I fell a bit behind in here too. Life is just a whirlwind. :winkwink: I thought of you yesterday....decided to look up some owl hats on ebay for fun. :haha:

Well....7 sleeps until it is time to see baby on the ultrasound and determine whether we have a son or daughter!! Soooo excited!!!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I love the swing Jenny, my mum is giving me Reuben's swing which looks similar to that :) 

I managed to get up for the midwife this morning, was sick too and had a banging headache ever since which paracetamol just isn't helping, I can't wait until I can take ibuprofen again!! But everything went well, bloods fine and down's came back as very low risk which is good. 

I feel like all I have done today is sleep! Planning on having an early night too &#55356;&#57113;


----------



## doggylover

Lauren glad the appointment went well, but yep get an early night and a good sleep and I really hope you feel better ASAP. 

Jenny, i love that swing! And whoa you are super prepared already! That shopping time with your mum will be lovely, I'm looking forward to maternity clothes shopping with mine this weekend. It's so nice to be able to share that with her :) sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly as well. I can't believe this time next week we'll haha: you'll!) know what you're having!


----------



## linzylou

This thread moves FAST!! :haha:

Amanda - Best wishes for your OH's mom. I hope she's doing better. How cool that you feel your baby moving so often! I bet that's very reassuring, and it's funny that Baby already keeps you awake at night. ;) Can you feel anything from the outside yet?

Hayley - Hope your appointment went well! Did they end up checking your BP and listening to the heartbeat? They've checked my BP at every appointment but have only used the Doppler once so far. Sorry that you're feeling down and that your mom is giving you such a hard time about your names. For what it's worth, I think they're beautiful names and I'm sure your mom will think so, too, when there's actually little baby attached to it! 

Lauren - That's awesome news about your doctor's appointment! Get some rest and hope you start feeling better soon!

Jenny - I think our gender scans are on the same day - mine is on the 23rd! I think there is someone else here with the same date but not sure who. But WOW you are prepared! Nice swing! I'm still making a list of all the things I want to buy myself and then register for. I feel behind on the shopping but after next Tuesday, let fun the begin!!

I've been SUPER tired the last 2-3 days. I sleep well for 8 hours, wake up, eat breakfast, shower, and then feel like crawling back into bed. :roll: Everyone tells me to sleep whenever I feel like sleeping but I can't seem to justify taking a nap at 10 in the morning!!

I did go shopping with one of my girlfriends yesterday and ended up buying a summertime sleep sack and some Tommee Tippee pacifiers. Not sure I will need the pacifiers but it satisfied my itch to buy something. I feel better now lol!

Now just cleaning out the nursery, collecting paint samples, making lists, and waiting on our gender scan (7 more days)!! I'm kind of nervous that they'll find something wrong with Baby but I was nervous before my last ultrasound too and things were fine. Hopefully it's just nerves!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, of the people who have been pg before that I've talked to about my pregnancy, my mom is the only one that will openly admit that she does not know what all the guidelines are today for pregnant women because of how much things have changed. So she doesn't even attempt to give me advice. 

My MIL hasn't tried giving me advice yet but she did tell my OH all these symptoms that I'm going to have in the first trimester. For example, she told my OH I was going to experience a lot fatigue in the first trimester. Wrong! I wasn't any more tired then I was before I got pg. 

So in addition to people acting like I know nothing I have people trying to tell me how I'm going to feel. I'm starting to think that people forget how annoying dealing with all this stuff is in pregnancy.

Jenny your gender scan is so soon! I'm a little farther along then you and I still have about a month to wait. I'm so impatient. I want to know what the gender is so I can really start buying stuff.

The swing you posted reminds me of this bouncer type thing OH wants to get. I think instead of spending money on each other for Christmas OH wants us to purchase this which works for me. 

MrsHippo, I'm sorry you're still suffering from MS. Mine has started to improve quite a bit the past few days. I hope yours starts to ease up soon. 

Lindsey, I take a nap around 11-12 just about every day. It's not a long nap usually an hour or two but it does help get me through the day. I think pregnancy is enough of a reason to justify a nap. :)

I also get nervous before every appointment. Even though I have no reason to believe anything is wrong I do find myself thinking they're not going to find the heartbeat or that there will be nothing on the scan. I think maybe once I reach viability day that fear will go away.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren - I'm glad you're appointment well, good news! :) Hope you're feeling better

Brittany - Yeah I kept reading about your babys BPM at your appointments, thats what made me wonder why nobody had checked mine yet. Maybe its normal for here though since Sarah hasn't had hers checked either. Who knows! Nobody here seems to tell us pg ladies what exactly to expect, not from my experiences anyway!

Jenny & LinzyLou - My gender scan is the 23rd too :) HOW EXCITING!!!! Less than 7 days to wait, yaaaay! :)

Linzy - Aww thank you, we love the names ourselves - I hope you're right and my mum comes around eventually! 

I had my 16 week appointment with my midwife today (a little early since she can't see me next week!) - she FINALLY checked my BP and listened to babys heartbeat!
Everything is all good. Babys heartbeat is really strong - I even got to record it on my Blackberry so I keep listening to it all the time lol.
She also checked all my blood results from the scan etc, and everything is fine - and my thyroid levels are perfect right now which means my Graves disease medication is working perfectly right now, so thats a real relief! :)

I have an appointment with the maternity consultant on Tuesday (I have to see her coz of being a high risk pregnancy) and so this is when I'll be able to discuss the possibility of a c-section, I'm hoping they agree to that.
And then later that day its our gender scan! :)


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, I knew there was someone else with a gender scan next Tuesday! Can't wait to hear what you're having! :) Glad your appointment went well and that you finally got to hear the HB. That's a good idea to record it. I wish I had done that, especially since I didn't buy a Doppler or anything.

Sarah, sorry I didn't notice earlier but happy 15 weeks!! :happydance:

Brittany, I should take a nap whenever I feel like it but I'm so scarred by those few weeks of insomnia and I think that's why I'm scared to sleep during the day now! But when I don't (like today), I can barely make it past 8-9. I've left OH to watch at least three of our shows by himself this week because I couldn't keep my eyes open. :lol:


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey sorry you've been feeling so tired - but by the sounds of it you have been so busy getting ready its no wonder! And I am nervous before appointments as well, I think it's natural to worry before the big event. I'm so excited that your gender scan is so soon! And don't worry about sleeping and leaving oh, I do the same. I go to bed at maybe 9.30 and leave him to it! Because of the insomnia you should take any chance to sleep that you can.

Brittany I'm the same, people saying "oh you'll feel like this and this" and I just think "how the hell do you know?!"

Haley so glad to hear your appointment went well! And your gender scan is going to come so quickly! Can't wait to find out what you're havin!

I also had my 15/16 week appointment today. It was very short, basic blood pressure and quick chat, but I finally got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: I wish I'd thought to record it now. But my SIL just told me today she has a home Doppler which she will lend me. We see her at least twice a week, so I'm a little annoyed she hasn't offered before now, but I'm excited to get it!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, with my first two appointments I had scans so while they were doing the scan they would let us listen to the heartbeat. Then at my last appointment they brought a doppler in to check and I was told that, checking the heartbeat was pretty standard. I'm glad you got to hear your babies heartbeat at your most recent appointment though. I teared up the first time I heard mine. 

Anyways, so many people have their gender scans soon. Mine isn't until November 13th. I feel like I have forever to wait. I wish it was less then a week. But I'm really excited to find out what y'all are having.


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, just checking in. Not been on for almost a week so got a lot to catch up on :haha:

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## MrsHippo

My midwife never checked the heartbeat :( I really wanted to listen to it as didn't get the chance to at my first ultrasound (saw it on the screen but that's it). She said because baby is so small there is a possibility we won't find it and thought it would make me anxious if we couldn't. 

On a plus though, I've felt ok now for two days. On Tuesday I was sick but only once in the morning... My migraine was quite bad that day too so I just slept for most of the day. This morning though I woke up without feeling that horrible feeling like I have done for the last couple of months. Preying this means it might be settling down!! 

I feel hungry... Definitely need to find food!! :p


----------



## Laura91

MrsHippo - I didn't hear my baby's heartbeat until my 16w midwife appointment, I don't know why. I always thought they'd let you hear it at your 12w scan but clearly not :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsHippo

My 15/16 week appointment was on Tuesday but still didn't listen to it. So unless I buy a doppler I won't hear it until either my scan in a few weeks or next mw appointment which is a week before Christmas :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Seems strange you guys aint got to hear the heart beat. I was told when i first seen my m/w at 10wks it was to early to hear it so she wouldnt do it then. When i see her last week she said i wouldnt have let you leave unless we tried and im glad she did gave me little reassurance. I hope you get to hear next time. Seems to far off when you next seem them eh. I see mines next on the 27th on November its 6 weeks away and 5 weeks til my scan :( stil seems like forever away xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lauren sorry to hear you didn't get a chance to hear the heartbeat. My midwife also said there was a chance of not finding it, I think they use that as an excuse just in case. But it seems strange that she didn't try. So glad to feel you are starting to feel better! Long may it last!

My SIL gave me a bag of her maternity clothes today which is great. A lot of it is just bigger size normal stuff which I'm fine with, and then some actual maternity wear. She's about 5inches shorter than me though, and probably a size smaller so hopefully some of it fits! Only 1 pair of trousers but I'm skeptical that they'll fit...!!


----------



## MrsHippo

She told me that after 25 weeks the appointments will become closer together... I thought they all worked the same but obviously not. Like my gp said she would probably want to take more blood to test for anemia as my original bloods would have been too early to detect it but she didn't... We rely on them to do what is best for us but it's frustrating when we start having to tell them what to do! My mw isn't much older than me and has been qualified for 18 months or so, don't know whether that has anything to do with it :/ 

I don't really want to buy a doppler as I don't want to start becomming obsessed with listening to it (if that makes sense) and don't want to worry myself when I can't find it. Hmmm. I guess I just have to hope everything goes well and should be able to hear it soon, just a shame that I have to wait so long.


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, I can't believe you have to wait so long to hear the HB. Are you allowed to ask/request to hear it? Or book a private scan? Not sure about over there, but here you can find some relatively inexpensive places.

Sarah, that's cool that she gave you some maternity clothes. I've considered looking for some but am still trying to hold out. I'm still comfortable in my clothes at first but by the end of the day (after eating, drinking, etc.) I just want to rip them all off!!

Does anyone know if it matters whether or not your prenatals contain iron? And if not, are you supposed to take an iron supplement? I just noticed that mine don't contain iron. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

I'm not sure Lindsey, I would imagine that if they don't have iron you should maybe ask at your next appointment. I need to go and check mine now! I never thought about iron.

Lauren, I know what you mean about the Doppler. That's why I didn't buy one of my own, and I hope I don't get obsessed with it. I know where my midwife found it the other day, so ill start there, but I will try not to panic if I don't get it....I say this...


----------



## MrsHippo

I guess I could look at having one done privately... But part of me thinks I'll be feeling LO move around regularly and stuff soon so as long as I know he/she is developing properly that's all that matters... Hmm I'll have a think about it. 

I'm not 100% about iron because I've read different things about it. I don't think you need to be taking supplements unless your iron levels are low, then depending on how low you are your doctor will tell you how much you should be taking/prescribe them to you. As you can get some tablets with a higher dose.... I'll look at my tablets and see if it's in them. If not, I guess it isn't essential that we take it. 

If your worried at all about your iron levels you should try adding more to your diet. You can find a list of foods online :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and I now have a proper little bump!! :D I can't wait until it gets a little bigger! 

I'll have to post a photo up, keep on meaning to but just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Laura91

MrsHippo - I'm sure once you start feeling baby move around it will put your mind at ease :) Also if you're bump is coming along nicely, i'd say that's a good sign too :D xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Just checked my pregnancy care tablets and mine do contain iron. But thinking back to when I brought them I looked at the ingredients of this and another and this one contained loads more than the other but don't think iron was in the others. 

Maybe you should pop to the shop and have a look at some others? X


----------



## doggylover

I checked mine too and they have iron in, so I would say that you should either change to prenatals with iron (or a multivitamin with iron) or take iron supplements. But iron supplements I believe can be pretty hard on the digestive system and lead to some pretty interesting....outcomes :haha:


----------



## linzylou

Thanks, ladies. I found the prenatals that my doctor's office gave me a sample of and they do contain iron, so I'll take those instead!


----------



## I Love Lucy

MrsHippo, have you asked to hear the heartbeat at any of your appointments? If not you should try asking at your next appointment and see if they'll try to find it. Especially since, like you, buying a doppler would probably make me obsessed with listening to the heartbeat and stressed if I couldn't find it. I think it would be a shame for you to not get to hear it at least once. It's such an amazing thing. :)

As for the iron in vitamins, a lot of prenatals don't contain iron because it can make MS/constipation worse. I was actually recommended a prenatal without iron by my doctor when my MS started getting really bad. Not to mention, many people do not have an issue getting the iron they need from the food they eat so you really don't even need a supplement unless your doctor tells you your anemic. So I wouldn't worry if your prenatal doesn't have iron and I would avoid a supplement unless you're specifically told you need one.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany speaking of your ms how have you been feeling?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been feeling much better, it started to improve a lot at 15 weeks. As long as I don't go too long in between meals I'm pretty good. I'm so happy it's finally improved and that I can go out and do stuff with my OH now.


----------



## doggylover

:happydance: glad to hear it!! Now you can enjoy the next few months until (apparently, so I've heard) it all starts to get difficult again around 35 weeks!


----------



## MrsHippo

Yes I think I might ask but I don't see how they can fit me in to listen at my gp as there are only two midwives... I have a couple of pregnant friends, I might ask if any of them have a doppler before I do anything. 

My ms seems to have gone quite too. Last time I was sick was Tuesday morning but just the once so this is the longest I've gone since the sickness started :) so BIG fingers crossed to us all that we might have actually got to the 'mark' :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm so glad to hear your MS is starting to disappear as well. It's nice being able to function like a normal human being again. :)


----------



## doggylover

That's great news Lauren! I'm thankful that you ladies are starting to feel better and can get down to the serious business of enjoying being pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

It is great being able to do a few normal things again... I'm due to go shopping on Sunday with my mum and sister and really looking forward to it because i love a bit of shopping and I haven't done any in so long!! :) 

Let's hope we can all start sharing good stories now instead of moaning all the time about how crappy we feel :dance:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> It is great being able to do a few normal things again... I'm due to go shopping on Sunday with my mum and sister and really looking forward to it because i love a bit of shopping and I haven't done any in so long!! :)
> 
> Let's hope we can all start sharing good stories now instead of moaning all the time about how crappy we feel :dance:

Ohhhh I hope I join you all soon - I was sick this morning :wacko: 
Its at least started to be every other day pretty much, rather than every day....*fingers crossed*

With regard to the HB, I really think my midwife only did it (And took my blood pressure, at long last, and FINALLY gave me my dental exemption form) because my mother called and complained at how shoddy she's been...lol.

Lauren maybe you should complain that you're worried about why they havn't tried to find the HB yet?


----------



## doggylover

Hayley hopefully every other day will start to fade and you will be feeling better soon.

Lauren, I'm also going shopping with my mum and sister today...but I'm the opposite of you, I hate shopping, and they love it, and I am dreading it! I get really grumpy and act like a five year old when we all go! But...it was me who asked them would they go with me to find maternity stuff lol!!! So I did this to myself! I like to get them involved in this stuff too, as they are so excited about the baby.

Plus my mum said everything is on her today :haha: so I'm happy enough with that!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, when my MS started to go away it started with having a few good days in between all the bad ones so hopefully in a week or two you won't be having any bad days.

Sarah, I hope you have a great time shopping. I hated going shopping with my sister when I was younger. Especially shoe shopping because she would take forever whereas I could go in there pick out a pair of shoes and be done.

Off topic, do any of you sneeze and then gag at the end? I have allergies so I'll usually sneeze 2 or 3 times in a row and then at the end I'll gag. OH thinks it's the funniest thing.


----------



## linzylou

Shopping sounds fun right about now! I love shopping but I start to lose patience after trying on the first 2-3 things. :lol: Hope you ladies have a good time!

Brittany, I've been sneezing a TON but haven't gagged at the end. Does it happen every time??

I don't know if this has anything to do with iron or not, but since I've been taking the prenatals with iron I haven't been feeling like I need a nap every 2-3 hours! I still need 1 nap a day but I'm nowhere near as exhausted as I was. Or maybe it was just baby's growth spurt, not sure, but either way I'm happy to have some energy!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Ooo I wish shopping was on my mum haha! 

I have gagged a couple of times when sneezing, I to have allergies so sneezing all the time. It's not a nice feeling because you know that sneezes dont normally come once, we get a couple more after!! >.<


----------



## I Love Lucy

The gagging usually seems to occur if I sneeze multiple times in a row which happens to be majority of the time. I'm always nervous about sneezing now though since I'm sure one day the gag at the end will result in actual throw up. I'm sure if that did happen OH wouldn't find it so funny then. :haha:

As for the iron, I've read that if you're body doesn't have enough iron you can start to feel fatigued so perhaps the iron in your prenatal is helping you feel more energized.


----------



## MrsHippo

Change of subject... But what do you think to baby hammocks rather than a Moses basket 

Something like this 

https://www.amby.co.uk/site/product.php?pc_ord_f=1&nic=10&prod_id=21&pcid=1&pg=1&fid=0,82&pfid=

I've seen a few different styles around and unsure which one to get. I've heard so many stories about babies not sleeping well in baskets and heard good things about the hammocks so very tempted to give one a go. They are suitable for up to a year old too!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Whew! I always feel like I am catching up in here. :)

We heard the HB at 8 and 12 weeks. I think I would go nuts without! I vote for private scan!

Linz and Haley...my appt is Wed the 24th. So u two find out one day sooner! Excited for news!!

Glad most of u are feeling better. My nausea and migraines come and go. Think I popped a couple blood vessels in my face from the heaving...yuck. As if the skin breakouts are not enough. Lol

I enjoy the baby shopping...always looking for just the right stuff! Makes the waiting and sickness more bearable. :haha:

We all need to post bump pics!


----------



## doggylover

Jenny my skin is sooooo bad at the minute, every time one set of spots disappears more spring up! I get hormonal spots all the time normally, but I guess the hormones right now are just not too much for my face to handle! It's not bothering me as much as usual though because I know it's for a good cause!

Brittany, sorry no gagging here with sneezing, but that sounds awful :( 

Lauren I have looked at a couple of th hammocks, as they look great! I will use a Moses basket though as I want something I can move from upstairs to down, and the hammocks a&e less portable. But I've heard great things about them as well.

Shopping yesterday wasn't as horrific as anticipated :haha: I got a few good things which can be work/normal wear, and saw a travel system I really liked! I was al set to go for the quinny buzz 3, but then saw the mychoice3 in mothercare which apparently is made by quinny but a better deal! So just researching that at the minute.

In other news, I'm keeping a close 'eye' on the left hand side of my abdomen.have felt.....something there 3 times. No idea what I could describe it as, but am waiting to see if it happens more!


----------



## Cherrybump

just wanted to pop in and sai im 16wks today whoohoo time is flying


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Cherry, happy avocado day to us!! :dance:

Sarah, good that u found some good clothes and enjoyed shopping! Travel systems are one thing I am carefully researching now too. So many choices and so many things to consider about them. I want the most lightweight jogging system that has the best features and quality...maybe does not exist. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Jenny, I think you can definitely find what you're looking for...but yeah lots of research is the way to go! I knew we needed a three wheeler, and something that is car seat compatible, but other than that it was just all my own personal preference. Some things out there I look at the and see a spaceship, not a buggy. That's if I don't faint when I see the price tag!

Luckily, in N.I. It's tradition for the girl's parents to buy the first pram, and so my parents will be all over this one!! But at the same time still want to get something reasonably priced! Some things a&e ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Cherrybump

I already have mines. It went on offer so i just had to snap it up but my mum paid for it as a gift to me as she bought my sisters. Can't wait to start using it lol.. 

Thanks Jenny can't believe its 16weeks already lol xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm hoping to start buying things in January - sales preferably :)

I'm going to try and concentrate on Xmas first, I have LOTS of people to buy for!! 

Brought some maternity clothes from NEXT this evening for work so they should be here tomorrow :O)


----------



## linzylou

Happy 16 weeks, Cherry, Lauren and Jenny! :happydance:

Jenny, I saw this travel system at Babies R Us the other day. I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for but I thought I'd throw that out there!

Sarah, you probably felt the baby moving! Yay!!

My skin hasn't been as bad but my HAIR is just awful. I had really fine hair to begin with but now it's gone 100% limp. It literally won't do anything!! Trying to look for a new shampoo and conditioner or something that will help give it some body.

We got the crib and dresser all set up and are now shopping around for a glider. I started a thread in the Baby Club asking moms if they recommended a glider or a rocker/recliner and the general consensus seemed to be rocker/recliner... but we can't find one that will fit within our current budget OR through the nursery doorway. :lol: So glider it is!

Here's the 18 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







18.JPG
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Whoa Lindsey your bump is so neat! I already think mine is massive...although it definitely fluctuates from day to day, and even during the day.

Felt the same sort of "popping" again about half an hour ago, in the same place as last time, and in the same area over and over for about ten minutes. That seems like a long time so now I'm wondering if it really is just gas?! I think I'll wait it out until Tuesday (16 weeks) and see how much more I feel before calling it either way!

Lauren, let me know how your Next clothes are - I could do with some trousers for work. I will also wait until after Xmas to get most big stuff as well. Like you say with Christmas coming up money will be going on other things. Mainly presents for little ones in our family as I told my brother and sister (and their husband/wife) we aren't getting them anything this year so don't get us!! Just the wee ones this year definitely.


----------



## linzylou

Thanks, Sarah! I cheated, though... I've been taking all of my progression pics at the same time in the morning after I use the bathroom and before I eat breakfast. The bump definitely grows throughout the day.

I was reading in one of the parenting magazines the doctor gave me and it said that around 16-18 weeks you may be able to feel the baby's whole-body movements, like as it squirms and does flips and stuff. So maybe that's what you're feeling? Mine felt pretty similar to that when I first started feeling things.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Jenny & Sarah - I'm with you on the breakouts! I read on The Bumps weekly updates that skin is supposed to be lovely and clear from here on in - Ummm?!?!?! lol.

Brittany - No gagging for me when I sneeze but I AM sneezing a lot more usual than usual! My gagging happens when I cough. 

Linzi - My hair is horrible too :( Is yours getting greasy really quickly? I have really long hair that reaches the top of my butt, so it takes AGES to dry it - usually it lasts up to 3 or 4 days between washes, but now I wash it and literally the next day it looks lank and greasy again. Its cracking me up, Im considering having it all cut off into a bob!!
Such a cute bump, btw! :) I feel embarrased to post mine as it seems much huger than all of yours lol.

Lauren - I'm with you on waiting until after xmas to really start with the buying. We're all kind of lucky our babies are due when the are - a nice time not too close to Christmas or any major holidays, well...except Easter but thats not too pricey usually! :)
I love the hammock, so cute! I've actually never seen those before. I haven't decided what kind of bed we want yet, I need to look at a few more

Has anybody had anyone comment that they're "showing" yet? This week I'm back home visiting my parents, and my dad and my aunt both commented on my "bump"! lol, it feels weird to me coz - other than all the heaving - I still don't FEEL pregnant! I keep expecting to feel different but I really don't yet?? When I feel well, I could easily forget that there's a little human inside me! hehe.

I'm getting soooooo nervous about the gender scan and consultant appointment on Tuesday!! I hate the last day before a major appointment...its always such a drag!

I have done some baby browsing since being home though, and I've bought two little baby outfits, a nappy disposal system, a set of bottles and a cute little baby gym/play mat :)

We've also picked our pram! Its waaaaay too expensive but my parents are paying and they insisted I don't let the price affect my choosing as its the same price they paid for my sisters first babies pram...they like everything to be equal! I'm really pleased, its totally my style! The store add pink or blue ribbons once I tell them the gender :) I can't wait to push the baby around in it :)

https://www.liverpoolpramcompany.co.uk/images/k082.jpg


----------



## I Love Lucy

MrsHippo, I would be nervous about trying a hammock. For some reason I think it would be easy for a baby to suffocate in one. But then again, I had never even heard of the baby hammock until you posted one so I haven't actually done any sort of research on them.

I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with all the spots. Silly me thought the hormonal acne I dealt with prior to AF before pg would go away with pregnancy. Definitely not the case. I now have acne on my chest and back. Yuck!! I've never had that problem before, not even when I was a teen.

Sarah, I'm glad the shopping day wasn't too bad. I'm also thrilled that you might be starting to feel some movement! 

I'm so excited for the gender scans coming up. I can't wait to start updating the first post with what we're having. :)


----------



## linzylou

Yes, my hair is greasy!! Since it's so fine, I usually wash it every day anyway but I used to be able to make it at least 24 hours. Now I wash it in the morning and then feel like I need to do it again before bed. I don't, but my hair definitely feels gross by the end of the day. :( BTW, I'm jealous of your long hair. I considered professional extensions at one time but I'm not sure my hair would be good for that.

No on except my mom has mentioned that I'm showing. I've had a few friends (and even strangers) stare at my stomach like they're not sure what to say lol. And I'm totally anxious for my ultrasound as well. Excited to see that everything is okay and find out the gender but still nervous!! What time is your appointment? Mine's 11 (Mountain Time). Tomorrow is definitely going to take forever.

Beautiful pram!! Does it come with the umbrella? I think it'll look perfect with the colored ribbons.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

linzylou said:


> Yes, my hair is greasy!! Since it's so fine, I usually wash it every day anyway but I used to be able to make it at least 24 hours. Now I wash it in the morning and then feel like I need to do it again before bed. I don't, but my hair definitely feels gross by the end of the day. :( BTW, I'm jealous of your long hair. I considered professional extensions at one time but I'm not sure my hair would be good for that.
> 
> No on except my mom has mentioned that I'm showing. I've had a few friends (and even strangers) stare at my stomach like they're not sure what to say lol. And I'm totally anxious for my ultrasound as well. Excited to see that everything is okay and find out the gender but still nervous!! What time is your appointment? Mine's 11 (Mountain Time). Tomorrow is definitely going to take forever.
> 
> Beautiful pram!! Does it come with the umbrella? I think it'll look perfect with the colored ribbons.

It sucks, doesn't it :/ I've always had long hair since I was about 10 yrs old, I am def considering it having it cut short when the baby is born just for ease though - it will be soooo much quicker to wash and to style, plus it'll be nice not to have it dangling down when I'm changing the baby! lol.

Thanks! :) Yeah the pram comes with the umbrella/parasol and the changing bag that you can see in the picture - the picture doesn't show the detailing too well, the parasol and the lining of the basket are all grey-spotted patterns - it's really cute and very unisex so if I do have another baby I can use it again.
Iit also comes with the alternate seat for when the baby is older and sitting up: https://www.liverpoolpramcompany.co.uk/images/k083.jpg

My ultrasound is at 4pm GMT - so that's 10 am your time :) How exciting!!! 
I'm hoping that babies are behaving and we both get to find out the sex!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay so today starts gender reveal week! Sooo anxious for all the big news!! My latest worry is that baby won't cooperate... 

Funny enough I am considering that very Baby Trend jogger system! Read reviews that make me hesitant though. And not many joggers have a tray for LO. I don't know how useful that is but I imagine it must be nice. ?? If it is no tray, then I can probably find one easily. My parents are also buying the pram set.

Speaking of bumps....yeah....mine is huge. I think this is gonna be a big baby because it's not even half way and I feel huge! I need to upload when I am not on my phone. I will make any insecurities about whale factor disappear. :haha: Luckily not gaining weight anywhere else....cept the boobies! They're looking big! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley oh my gosh that pram is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It reminds me of the old style silver cross models, but looks like its got the modern chassis etc. it's lovely!!

My hair has always been greasy - washed every morning and by bed time it's an oil slick. Now worse now, but just as bad as always!!

Gender week is here!! I am so so excited to find out what "flavour" all these little beans are! I can't believe its come so quickly! Good luck to everyone having their scan at any point this week, and update us as soon as you know!!!


----------



## Laura91

Hi Ladies :flower:

Glad a few of you seem to be a bit better with your MS :thumbup:!

So jealous of everyone who gets to find out the gender this week! I still have 2 weeks on friday to go :sad1:

We ordered our pram about a month ago from Mothercare and we haven't had to pay a penny off of it thanks to our families :) My parents have paid £150, my grandparents have paid £150 and OH's grandparents have paid £150 so that's it all paid off! We went for the Silver Cross Linear Freeway I don't drive so would have to be nice and cosy for baby when I walk somewhere:
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxY-8-w6EoHnd3GEw2Hq_ld2EOQbYZkD61BTjea94lxmPVF3ba

As for baby moving, I felt it a couple of weeks ago but just a few bubbly feelings but last night whilst laid watching telly I could feel it for a good 5 minutes or so :D Felt like lots of rumbles in my lower belly and I swear I felt a couple of nudges too but that could just be my imagination working overtime :haha:!

We finally got the wardrobe and drawers sanded and painted (we bought them both on eBay for £70 but they were pine and we wanted white) so they are now in the baby's room along with the cot and everything else we've gotten so far. It's getting pretty full in there now so god knows where i'm gonna put stuff soon!

With regards to people saying i'm "showing", we went to a family party on Saturday and we don't get to see them very often so a lot of poeple there were saying that they could definitely tell now :D

Linzy - have you looked on eBay for a glider/recliner? I looked the other week and there was lots, some even brand new that people have bought and then not used 

LiverpoolLass - That pram is gorgeous!

Hope everyone's ok! x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, I'm feeling a bit jealous too since so many people are having their gender scans. I have to wait until the 13th of November for mine. I can't believe my ob/gyn doesn't do the gender scan until 20 weeks.

Anyone having trouble sleeping at night? I'm not so much struggling with being uncomfortable due to my stomach as it's still not too big but I get so ridiculously hot at night. Seriously, I think I should just give up on wearing pjs and just sleep in the nude. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Lol Brittany I know how you feel! I bought some cheap pj bottoms in a big size from the supermarket, but I'm not sleeping well either. Last night was awful!

Laura that pram is really lovely! Honestly some prams I look at and thing 'why would someone buy that?!' But all the ones you ladies are buying are lovely!


----------



## wannabwatkins

I went shopping Thursday and luckily found long enough cargo and jeans....so hard with me being tall n skinny


----------



## linzylou

Laura - I'll definitely have a look at eBay, thanks for the suggestion! OH uses it for everything else so I'm not sure why we didn't think of this. :lol:

Brittany - I had a week or two of really bad insomnia where I couldn't fall asleep before 1-2am and even then I'd wake up 2-3 times to go pee. I felt like a zombie. Now I can fall asleep really easily (even after I go to the bathroom) so hopefully it's just a phase for you or better yet, a one-time thing! And I totally sleep nude! :lol: I did before pregnancy but now I can't imagine being restricted by clothes at night as my stomach gets uncomfortable and I get hot pretty easily.

Last night was actually the worst night's sleep I've had in a week. I had a fruit smoothie after dinner and woke up at 1:30am with horrible indigestion. I actually started sweating and ran to the bathroom thinking I might throw up. I finally fell asleep curled up in the fetal position. I think it's my new favorite way to sleep!

I'm sure everyone's gender scans will be here before we know it!! I remember making my appointment 3 weeks ago and I can't believe it's already here so I'm hoping the next 2-3 weeks fly by for you ladies as well. 

Are we gonna have a group for after our babies are born, too?


----------



## wannabwatkins

linzylou said:


> Laura - I'll definitely have a look at eBay, thanks for the suggestion! OH uses it for everything else so I'm not sure why we didn't think of this. :lol:
> 
> Brittany - I had a week or two of really bad insomnia where I couldn't fall asleep before 1-2am and even then I'd wake up 2-3 times to go pee. I felt like a zombie. Now I can fall asleep really easily (even after I go to the bathroom) so hopefully it's just a phase for you or better yet, a one-time thing! And I totally sleep nude! :lol: I did before pregnancy but now I can't imagine being restricted by clothes at night as my stomach gets uncomfortable and I get hot pretty easily.
> 
> Last night was actually the worst night's sleep I've had in a week. I had a fruit smoothie after dinner and woke up at 1:30am with horrible indigestion. I actually started sweating and ran to the bathroom thinking I might throw up. I finally fell asleep curled up in the fetal position. I think it's my new favorite way to sleep!
> 
> I'm sure everyone's gender scans will be here before we know it!! I remember making my appointment 3 weeks ago and I can't believe it's already here so I'm hoping the next 2-3 weeks fly by for you ladies as well.
> 
> Are we gonna have a group for after our babies are born, too?

My scan is Wednesday....hoping there guess was right a month ago


----------



## linzylou

Cool!! This will be an exciting week!!

What did they guess last time? The tech at our 12 week ultrasound "strongly guessed" that it was a girl but then she kept saying the cord was in the way so who knows lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

I've had loads to read through!! :) 

Just looked out the window and it's so foggy outside, I love it. Will be taking the fog out for a walk soon. 

NEXT clothes came today, only brought a pair of trousers and a top for work but they are both nice. Trousers are a bit plain though, they didn't have a huge selection but had loads of tops though :) the trousers are good, I brought 'under the bump' trousers as not a fan of the others. At the back you can pull some elastic to tighten them up then release it (has loads of little button holes) as you get bigger. 

I have seen a few pushchairs I like but I think my mum is giving me hers. She paid quite a bit for it so would be a shame not to accept it. Oh and I can buy hoods and foot muffs for it in different colours too so I can still make it my own ... And that will be cheaper than buying a new one! 

As for hair, mine has been awful. It's greasy up top but bottom has been like straw. I too have really long hair but it's always been in great condition, I used to wash it only 2/3 times a week (If I did it more it lost its shine) but now I have to wash it more often and I've spent a fortune on good condition for my ends which has really helped!! 

Sleep - I hate going to bed at the moment because I toss and turn for hours! If its not belly ache from being gassy it's 101 things running around my head! I hope it is just a phase though. 

I am very jealous of people having their gender scans soon, I still have to wait until 19th November :( 

As for bump, my belly has become so big over the last few days!! I've been waiting for it to go down like it was doing before but I think this one is here to stay! I've had family and my work colleagues point it out, can't wait until its a bit bigger though :)


----------



## doggylover

linzylou said:


> Are we gonna have a group for after our babies are born, too?

That seems so far away, but I hope so!

Lauren those trousers from next sound good - I think I'll definitely prefer under the bump trousers as well, so will be looking at some of those tonight!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and yes I think we should start a group for after our babies are born. It will be nice for us all to stay in touch (if and when we have time haha). It's nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing too :)


----------



## MrsHippo

doggylover said:


> Are we gonna have a group for after our babies are born, too?

That seems so far away, but I hope so!

Lauren those trousers from next sound good - I think I'll definitely prefer under the bump trousers as well, so will be looking at some of those tonight![/QUOTE]

Definitely consider some. I like how we don't have to pay for them until we have received them and are happy. They do free returns too I think :)


----------



## doggylover

I can't remember if I reopened my account with next though. We had our wedding gift list there and the problems were just unbelievable- so many complaint phone calls and letters (although in the end we got £200 of 'sorry we suck' vouchers from them!) and I shut my account after they sent me one of their 'YOU OWE US MONEY AND WILL BE IN DEBT AND HAVE YOUR HOUSE REPOSSESSED AND END UP IN THE GUTTER' letters even though I had already paid!

I hate shopping with them online, but I need my bottom half clothed so will just have to suck it up!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive also woke through the night with being super hot. Kick all the covers off but i do like the nuke thing lol mind do that to although i never have my heating on. 

Oh good idea about the group another birth sound like a good thing to keep in touch with everyone :) xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> Hayley oh my gosh that pram is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It reminds me of the old style silver cross models, but looks like its got the modern chassis etc. it's lovely!!

Thanks Sarah! :) I really love it too. There's just something about the old fashioned style that I love - and we'll be living by the seaside so I'll be taking baby for lots of long walks, and hopefully he/she will be lovely and comfy in there! :)



Laura91 said:


> We ordered our pram about a month ago from Mothercare and we haven't had to pay a penny off of it thanks to our families :) My parents have paid £150, my grandparents have paid £150 and OH's grandparents have paid £150 so that's it all paid off! We went for the Silver Cross Linear Freeway I don't drive so would have to be nice and cosy for baby when I walk somewhere:
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRxY-8-w6EoHnd3GEw2Hq_ld2EOQbYZkD61BTjea94lxmPVF3ba
> 
> LiverpoolLass - That pram is gorgeous!

Thanks Laura! :) I LOVE yours too! Silver Cross are just wonderful, I LOVE them! :) So lovely not to have to pay for it too!

Yay for feeling movements! :)



I Love Lucy said:


> Laura, I'm feeling a bit jealous too since so many people are having their gender scans. I have to wait until the 13th of November for mine. I can't believe my ob/gyn doesn't do the gender scan until 20 weeks.
> 
> Anyone having trouble sleeping at night? I'm not so much struggling with being uncomfortable due to my stomach as it's still not too big but I get so ridiculously hot at night. Seriously, I think I should just give up on wearing pjs and just sleep in the nude. :haha:

Aww Brittany, the time will fly past! :) We don't get our gender scans in the UK until 20 weeks either, I'm only getting mine this week coz I booked a private one at the earliest point that they'll do it! (16 weeks!)

I'm having trouble sleeping too but its more due to sore/too large boobs and painful gas I think! I eat indigestion tablets like candy these days!



linzylou said:


> Are we gonna have a group for after our babies are born, too?

Thats so funny you mentioned this, I was thinking about this too! I think that would be so cute - after all, our babies will all be very similar ages so we'll be going through the same things at the same times! :)

Ooooh sooooo excited/nervous for tomorrow! :)

As for movements, we had quite a big movement session last night! I was watching TV and I started feeling the fluttering sensation again, I told Jon and he wanted to try to feel - I told him he wouldnt be able to but he could try.
I couldnt beleive it when he said "I felt something!" at the exact same time that I felt a pretty big jerking movement!! And then it happened two more times - each time he said he felt it at the same moment I felt it myself! :)


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe how many problems you've had with next, no wonder your reluctant to use them again! I've never had a problem with them.... Well ordering with them. I worked for them part time when I was at college and ended up walking out one day and put in a complaint. But that's another story lol. 

Well hopefully as a one off you shouldnt have a problem :) 

I've been a little warm in bed but my bedroom gets really cold so it's not too bad. Talking of bed though I'm taking the dog out then going to sleep! First full day at work today and it's taken it out of me!!


----------



## doggylover

I love all the home stuff from next especially, so I do go back to shopping online every now and them, and then they piss me off again and I leave...until I am tempted back! Their stuff (home and clothes) are too nice to resist!

Hayley that's great about oh feeling the movement! I'm still wondering myself if I feel it let alone someone else! I can't believe tomorrow you will find out if its Malin or Tyne!!!


----------



## wannabwatkins

They guessed boy last time and baby was cry cooperative :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

They guessed boy last time and baby was really cooperative :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I don't think there is an area where we can have a thread like this for after our babies are born. But if there is and I've just missed it I'll definitely start another thread for us all when all our babies have arrived. Since we're going through our pregnancies together it would be cool to continue our journeys as parents together. If nothing else, I could probably just edit the first post a bit and we could continue chatting in here. I don't think that's against the rules or anything.

At my 16 week appointment, after listening to the heartbeat my ob/gyn said she was guessing a girl but then she also said she wasn't basing it on anything so I have no idea. This babies heartbeat has always been in the higher range which that old wives tale says means a girl but I'm not putting much stock in that. I can't wait until we know for sure what we're having. I feel like I can't really plan much right now since I don't know.


----------



## Laura91

LoveLucy - I have a hard time sleeping every night :( It's more the getting to sleep part. I find it hard to get comfy and then once I am comfy, OH will move or intrude onto my side and make me uncomfy again!

Doggylover - Thankyou! I didn't many prams when we went looking, I think it's because I set out on getting a 3-wheeler but then as soon as I saw that one I had to have it :haha:!

WannaB - I hate shopping for jeans, especially looking for maternity ones now! Every pair I pick up seem to be really short :(

Linzy - You're welcome :) I didn't think of it either until my mum mentioned it, I suppose it's because you don't think of eBay as being able to collect items - well I didn't anyway :haha: Our scan person didn't say what she thought it was but kept referring to baby as 'she' :shrug:

MrsHippo - That's great that you get to keep your mums pushchair! What pushchair is it?

LiverpoolLass - That's amazing that your OH felt the baby! I can't wait till my OH can feel it, does anyone else feel a bit like their OH is left out a bit sometimes? Just with me being the one actually pregnant, everyone seems to only ask me the questions like it's nothing to do with OH...?

Re the new group? I think it would be great to have one! As others have said, our babies will be going through the same things at roughly the same stages so we can all be here to help others :) 

PS - I'm so sorry i'm still using usernames instead of proper names but I suck at remembering real names :haha:!


----------



## doggylover

Laura i know what you mean about falling in love with a pram. I was all set on the Quinny Buzz, but I saw the mothercare my3 the other day and I am obsessed with it! It's basically the same thing (it's even made by quinny for mothercare!) but there is just something about it that I LOVE!

Amanda, glad oh's mum is OK. Falls at that ag are scary, and marble stairs? OUCH. I must try Asda, I think I'll go on my days off next week. They have loads of good stuff online, but there isn;t one very close to me. Unfortunately our Dorothy Perkins took their stuff out of store :( so I'm online for it too. My boobs are a measley B cup (small side!) normally so I am thrilled with the inflation!!!!

Awaiting news of today's gender scans eagerly!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

rosemaryjayne said:


> are any of you ladies having problems with ummmm..out of control boobs haha..
> pre pregnancy i was not small.. i was a dd cup 'just'(depending on brand sometimes i was smaller) ....over the past couple of months they've just been...inflating! ive gone through more bras..E..F..FF... now im getting a bit worried..last week i had to buy a H cup bra! i hope they dont get any bigger or im not going to be able to stand up anymore :s lol

I'm glad OH's mum is doing better! :) Oooh and exciting about the scan!

I FEEL YOUR PAIN with the boobs! :wacko:

Mine were E cup before hand, and now - ugh I have no idea what they are but NONE of my bras fit anymore, and I feel like I'm going to suffocate everytime I lay on my side. I swear - they're touching my chin!!!!
They're quite painful too - they just feel TOO big. I hope they don't grow anymore, I need to get measured for a new bra - I dread to think what size they must be now :/

My mum keeps telling me though that my Grandma had huge boobs before she got pregnant, and after she gave birth she dropped to a tiny A cup and stayed that way!!



Laura91 said:


> LiverpoolLass - That's amazing that your OH felt the baby! I can't wait till my OH can feel it, does anyone else feel a bit like their OH is left out a bit sometimes? Just with me being the one actually pregnant, everyone seems to only ask me the questions like it's nothing to do with OH...?

Yeah I guess OH is a bit left out. I feel sorry for mine as he doesn't have any family left living, whereas I have a huge family - so the attention is even more so all on me! 



doggylover said:


> Awaiting news of today's gender scans eagerly!!

:happydance: 2 hours to go for me! I really hope they can tell me - OH keeps joking that the baby might be crossing their legs. I don't find the joke amusing at all :coffee:


----------



## doggylover

The baby better not have their legs crossed!!

Enjoy the scan! Good luck, can't wait to hear!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Laura91- Yea short jeans irritate I was just lucky to find some on clearance.


----------



## Laura91

Rosemaryjayne - Glad OH's mum is doing good, that must of been really scary! 
My boobs haven't gotten out of control, they seem to be a little 'fuller' but not a lot :shrug:

Doggylover - Ooh I liked the Mothercare my3 too! I even had her change the pram top bit so I could see it in both colours :haha:!

LiverpoolLass - Hope everything went ok with your scan and i'm not eager to know what colour your beany is!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, OH and I haven't been out with people due to my MS so I haven't had to deal with people asking me a bunch of questions and not asking OH anything. I do feel like he's a bit left out though, I mean he goes to all my appointments and stuff so he knows exactly what the doctor is saying and is able to ask questions but sometimes I feel like the doctor or nurse or whatever just talks to me and I just want to say this is his baby too, talk to both of us. I also dislike that my OH can't feel the movements. I feel a bit bad if I tell him the baby is moving because I know he's not going to be able to feel it. I can't even feel it from the outside yet.

Amanda, I'm glad to hear OH's mom is going to make a full recovery. 

That's also exciting news that your gender scan got moved up. I keep imagining being told it's a girl but then I try to remind myself that it can be a boy too so I try practicing using the boy name and stuff. It'll just be nice to know what we're having so I don't have to think about it anymore.

Eagerly awaiting the news of today's gender scans!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am also looking forward to the gender news :D 

I'm not sure what make the pushchair is my mum is giving me... I haven't asked or checked it if I'm honest but I know they spent a lot on it.... A little too much if you ask me. 

I love my boobs at the moment!! I was 30dd before and am now a 30f :D I am quite 'perky' too so making the most of them :) 

Never thought to look at asda, didn't know they did maternity wear. Keep on meaning to look in Dorothy Perkins, topshop have a sale on at the moment too.


----------



## MrsHippo

Rosemaryjayne - glad the mother in law is doing well too. It's not nice for anyone to have to go through that. 

I wish my scan would be brought forward :( feels like its forever away!!


----------



## linzylou

We're having a healthy baby *GIRL*!!!
https://i49.tinypic.com/2vjwisj.jpg​


----------



## MrsHippo

Yey!!!! :dance: 

The scan is great too :D awwww how exciting!!!


----------



## doggylover

*congratulations Lindsey and baby girl!!!*

What wonderful news!


----------



## linzylou

Thank you!! Baby girl was NOT shy at all lol! It was very cool to see the brain, the heart, the kidneys, the tiny little bones and all of those things we didn't get to see at the first appointment. She even sucked her thumb!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yay! We have our first team pink member! Congratulations Lindsey! Now I'm even more impatient to find out what I'm having. :haha:


----------



## wannabwatkins

I'm hoping they tell me tomorrow ....they told us a month ago what they thought it most likely was hoping they are right.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Teresa, I'm hoping we'll be hearing that you're team blue tomorrow. :)


----------



## doggylover

Teresa good luck for today! Can't wait to hear the news!! Team blue to even the scores would be great!


----------



## Laura91

Linzy - Congratulations! Does baby girl have a name picked out yet?

Wannab - Good luck for today! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats to the baby girl xx

good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## linzylou

Anxiously awaiting more gender scans!! :happydance:

Laura, we both kinda like Shelby. I didn't at first but now it's growing on me - especially Shelby Lynn - but we're not sure yet. Our naming styles are just so different. :( Now he's talking about waiting until she's born to name her, which is fine as long as we can narrow it down to like 3 names beforehand.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey shelby is a really cute name! But I feel your pain, dh and I have very different naming styles. He loves old style boys names, like rupert (over my dead body) which is making boys names a bit of a struggle. I'm hoping we narrow it down to two for each gender before birth, like you.


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I also have different naming styles. OH likes very unique names where I like traditional/old-fashioned names. I think if this baby is a boy we might not be 100% sure on the name until the baby is born. I always feel like it's easier to pick a name when you can actually see the person because then you have a better idea if the name fits.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Alright ladies!!!! :cloud9: It's a GIRL!!!!!! :pink: Photos shall post...gotta do that from laptop. Sooo excited!!!


----------



## linzylou

Yay Jenny big congrats!!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yay! Another team pink member.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah Lindsay! So far, so pink here! Now we need some blue!!

I thought Mrs Hippo had a scan today???


----------



## wannabwatkins

doggylover said:


> Teresa good luck for today! Can't wait to hear the news!! Team blue to even the scores would be great!

They didn't do an u/s today...but will in 3 weeks heard heartbeat on doppler was 159.


----------



## doggylover

Ohh Teresa apologies I must have gotten over excited with all the gender stuff! Glad it went well though.

:happydance:*Jenny! Another beautiful little girl to join us!!! Congratulations!*


----------



## Laura91

Me & OH have different views on names too. Any name I like, he just says he doesn't and that's that. He only likes 3 names, which I don't mind but they're not... amazing :haha:

I just want a nice 'traditional' name - Max, Connor, Harvey/Sophie, Nicole, Holly etc. He wants the name to mean something to both of us :huh: 

Jenny - Congratulations on getting a pink bean! :pink:


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats jenny. 

cnt wait for my scan heehee xx


----------



## doggylover

Laura I love the name Max! I think it is so cute for a little boy!

I am feeling more and more movement now :) I ate an Oreo earlier and about 2 minutes afterwards baby was fluttering away, I imagine demanding more yumminess! Definitely take after their mother!!!


----------



## Laura91

Doggylover that's so cute! My first big movements were on Sunday after my McDonalds so I keep telling OH that baby likes McDonalds ;) It could be true? :blush: x


----------



## doggylover

Only way to find out is to eat more McDonalds and see! Good excuse to!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hahaha! Oreos and McDonalds. Gotta love our balanced diets!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Laura91

That's exactly what I thought! :rofl:x


----------



## doggylover

:haha: so true!! Everything in moderation...!! (I had 4 other biscuits/cookies today as well. And it's not even 3pm!!!)


----------



## Laura91

:haha: I can never make my mind up as to what it is that I want :(

I end up eating 10 courses of different things - the other night I had:
chicken and salad
celery
3 biscuits
chocolate mousse
crisps

In the end I had to give up as I made myself feel sick :haha:

I still wasn't satisfied though :( x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Teresa, I'm sorry you didn't get to have your scan yesterday! Looks like OH and I have about the same amount of time to wait as you. I started counting down yesterday until the 13th for my scan, 19 days to go. I'm glad you got the hear the heartbeat though.

Laura, the only name OH and I have both come across that we're both okay with is Aidan, it's unique for him since we know no one with the name but its not so far out there that I don't like it. It's hard trying to come up with names when we have such different ideas.

Sarah, I'm so glad you're starting to feel more movements. I'm definitely noticing them more frequently as well though there are still some times where I'm not exactly sure if it's the baby or something else.

As for our diets, I had Long John Silvers yesterday. Probably the greasiest fish place ever but it just sounded so good. Then I finished the night with a bowl of ice cream. Fast food seems to be the only think I want lately.


----------



## Cherrybump

So jealous of your ladies feeling your baby move. im yet to feel defo moved. Although im loved fast food just had madc's lol now eating peice of cheese cake yummy.

Cant wait to feel movement although my bely has growen :)


----------



## linzylou

I just had a bean and cheese burrito with sour cream. That covers a few different food groups, doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Argh I've been dying to get online and share my news but my internet went down!!!!!! 

Anyway!.....

We are having a lovely little BOY!!!:blue:

The scan was SO lovely - I'm so glad we booked a private one! They spent 45 minutes scanning me, they showed us EVERYTHING, measured everything, they even showed us in 4D which wasn't what we'd paid for...and they gave us 30 print outs! Some 4D and some 2D! :)
We even got to see the placenta working and everything :)
It was so amazing!!! 

And the best news....everything seems absolutely perfect and baby is measuring right to the day! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00300-20121026-0020.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









66228_10152217520790634_1367310450_n.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









404751_10152217485115634_2006855787_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









311184_10152217486150634_1154249165_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









550192_10152217487180634_2021007785_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## linzylou

CONGRATS!!!! Those scan pictures are amazing! Great to know baby Tyne is doing well!! Yay team :blue:!


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats hun :) xx

I'm on the count down to mines now lol


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations LiverpoolLass! x


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley congrats on Tyne's lovely scan!* 45 minutes must have been totally immense, you are so lucky!! 

So I don't know if i mentioned this before, but I haven't actually made an announcement at work yet that I am pregnant. It's now gotten to an awkward point where I clearly am, but just the time has never seemed to arrive to say anything.

But that doesn't matter because it turns out they've all guessed anyway lol!!! So no big announcement needed, my big old bump was apparently enough! :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Congratulations!!!! :dance: I can't wait until we all know what we are having :) 

As for movements, I think I've felt bean three times but haven't felt anything for a while now... Can't wait until I can start feeling proper little kicks and stuff!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Hayley! We have our fist Team Blue member!! I'm hoping my scan will go as well as your scan went. 

It's so exciting getting to find out what everyone is having. 18 days left before my gender scan. 

Good thing I'm getting married in 7 days so I can focus on that otherwise this waiting would be even more difficult.


----------



## MrsHippo

Your getting married!!! :D how exciting! Was it planned before you fell pregnant? I was saying only the other day how hard it would be to arrange a wedding during pregnancy, especially when ms is bad. My mum got married in st Lucia a couple of years ago while she was pregnant, think she was about 20 weeks but she didn't suffer with much ms or anything. 

I hope you post some photos :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Brittany you kept this quiet! That's wonderful news, I'm sure you an dh (to be!) are busy and very excited. Are you heading on honeymoon afterwards?


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooo congrats on getting married. My friend got married around the time i conceive lol She has been married now 16 weeks and 4 days and im 16 weeks 5 days gone how weird eh lol So was not planned. xxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I started TTC in July with the plan that we would get married in August/September. I have to be on birth control because my periods are so extremely painful without birth control and OH's insurance doesn't cover it so we wanted to wait until I wasn't going to be on it anymore before we got married. However, these plans didn't work out because OH's grandma passed away during our TWW and then MS started and I definitely didn't want to start throwing up in the middle of my vows or something. :lol: Now that I'm feeling better we started looking into having a courthouse wedding with just the two of us (we were wanting to elope rather then having a big wedding when we were talking about getting married in August/September) and just recently got things situated with OH's work for when we can get our marriage license and can get married.

I find it rather ridiculous that to get married at the courthouse you both have to be present 24 hours prior to a wedding to get the marriage license but the only time the courthouse is open is during the week from 8 AM to 4:30 PM. OH works those hours! Then our only option as far as when we can actually get married is on Friday at 11:45. They don't do weddings any other time. I thought courthouse weddings were supposed to be so much easier but that definitely hasn't been the case since OH has to take off work for it to happen and had we wanted to invite people, they would have to get off work too. 

As for a honeymoon, we might go somewhere but I'm unsure. There is a possibility that OH will have to work the Saturday after we get married so we might have to put off having any kind of honeymoon until later when OH's work isn't so busy. Or just wait until the baby is born and make it a family vacation instead.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I hate places that only open during work hours, like the bank, and you'd think when I it's for people getting married they would be slightly more accommodating!! So it's just going to be the two of you? That is so lovely :) I hope you guys have a wonderful day. And you'll be able to tell baby that they were there too!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Yep, it'll just be the two of us. I just can't imagine asking people to take off work just to see us get married. Especially when the ceremonies are only like 10-15 minutes so it just doesn't seem worth it. So we're just going to spend the day together as a couple like we would have if we had been able to actually go somewhere and elope.


----------



## doggylover

My friend asked people to fly to France for a 6 minute ceremony...yours would definitely not be the shortest I've heard of!

What better way to celebrate though than it just being you two all day, I think that's really lovely.

Have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Can't believe how fast this week as gone. I'm going to be 17 weeks tomorrow and it doesnt feel real lol. I've been feeling much better last few days. Even manage my dishes and washing which im on finishing lol and ive been to the fort and back and bought 2 new maternity tops lol. plain black one which im hoping my work will let me wear as i get bigger as my vest top and blouse are starting to get tight. The maternity trousers from New look sit over my bump which i dont like and they were under the bump trousers so i may just ask my mum to order some offline since they have more of arrange. My other top says mummy to be on it :) to cute had to buy it lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

My OH has to work today but neither one of us is sure how long it'll be. Hopefully not too long since we had planned to go check out cars today. That's about the only exciting thing we're doing this weekend. 

Anyways, have any of you ladies been noticing lower back pain/hip pain? I've been noticing this lately and I'm not quite sure whats going on. It's not anything severe or something that really prevents me from doing regular everyday things but it is annoying.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah past few days ive had lower back pain. Few around my belly to but nothing huge lol. Im not worrying about it though i just know it will be something to do with my uterus stretching to give baby more room and pushing everything else to the sides lol xx


----------



## doggylover

My back has been sore on and off since the start. It's worse if I am walking for a while with the dogs, or if I'm doing a lot of housework. Like yours Brittany its not enough to stop me doing stuff, but its definitely annoying and I just try to sit down if I get it as that really helps.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've read that it's due to the ligaments stretching. I find that my back pain is the worst when I'm laying down. There have been a couple of nights where I asked OH to stuff a pillow up the back of my shirt since leaning against a pillow or the back of a chair seems to be what helps the most. :haha: I'll have to ask my doctor at my appointment to see if there is anything I can do (stretches or something) to help.


----------



## linzylou

I've also been experiencing some round ligament pain. One day it hurt just to walk around to grocery store. This morning I got my first ever leg cramp, though!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Cherrybump said:


> Can't believe how fast this week as gone. I'm going to be 17 weeks tomorrow and it doesnt feel real lol. I've been feeling much better last few days. Even manage my dishes and washing which im on finishing lol and ive been to the fort and back and bought 2 new maternity tops lol. plain black one which im hoping my work will let me wear as i get bigger as my vest top and blouse are starting to get tight. The maternity trousers from New look sit over my bump which i dont like and they were under the bump trousers so i may just ask my mum to order some offline since they have more of arrange. My other top says mummy to be on it :) to cute had to buy it lol

Oooh I have just ordered the Mummy To Be top from New Look :) I also ordered this one to wear on Hallowe'en:
https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...ternity-white-halloween-bat-t-shirt_268749510

Brittany thats so exciting about your wedding!!! :) Hope we get to see pics! 

I havn't been having much back pain - only a tiny bit - I have been having annoying dull cramps though, feels like period pains. I've had it on and off since the beginning - my midwife says lots of women have it around the time their periods would be due, but my mine seems to happen at random times! Weird :wacko:

I'm still being sick most days too which sucks - I have to travel 6 hours on a train tomorrow so I'm praying I get just ONE day off of MS!!! :/


----------



## I Love Lucy

I love the Halloween shirt you have picked out Hayley. 

I'm also sorry that you're still dealing with the MS. I woke up today feeling nauseated and have been dealing with that most of the day so far. I'm thinking staying up half the night because I kept finding stuff to watch on tv did not help me.


----------



## Cherrybump

love that top lol. ive got a pick of the one i bought i just need to make the thing smaller i thing to post it on here. im feeling better not been sick pass few days which im hope staying away. I just get back ache and few pains around my belly not getting cramping no more that ive noticed either. just dying for my scan to hurry along x


Edit: oooh i think it will post lol
 



Attached Files:







643931_4740131738239_1952133091_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## doggylover

linzylou said:


> I've also been experiencing some round ligament pain. One day it hurt just to walk around to grocery store. This morning I got my first ever leg cramp, though!

I had such a bad leg cramp last night in bed. My dh doesn't help as he insists that "real cramp only lasts a few seconds" to which I always end up screaming "I know what I'm bloody feeling!!!" Especially when it's period pains and cramps!

Brittany my back is definitely worse lying down. I lay down at the top of the stairs the other day (I have digestive tract issues and get this insane pain which is made better only by lying flat) and then I was in even more agony! Pillow sounds like a good idea, ill have to try that


----------



## linzylou

My back usually hurts when I bend over and then my stomach (round ligament pain) is SO sore. It hurts when I toss and turn at night, when I sneeze, make any sudden movements, stand up, etc., but I read that it's pretty normal. Today the pain was all on my right side and in my hip/groin area, making it a downright chore to walk around the mall. I actually gave up and came home early. :lol:

Very cute shirts, Hayley & Cherry!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey thanks for that info - sometimes if I twist too much I get a horrid pain...now I know what it is!


----------



## JennyNBaby

First off.....CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY HAYLEY!!!!!! GO TEAM :blue:!! How exciting!!!!!

Love the shirts ladies!!

I was Miss Piggy last night at work...need to post a pic (on phone yet again!) Loved my costume, esp the curly tail. Hehe

Feeling baby move more, yay!

Pain? Ohhh yeahhh. Lower back pain (sacroiliac joints I believe) hurt all the time. Neck is sore. Shoulders are sore. Very frequent headaches that will not budge. And I wake up at night to my belly hurting from growing (and man is it growing). The joys of carrying an extra person inside!! I use a topical gel on my neck and shoulders. And I take sudafed for headache and Tylenol for pain relief but not at the same time. Oh and I pop one Tylenol pm at night to sleep without my back killing me. Soaking in a bath now...my nightly ritual.

Britt, yay for wedding!!! Big congrats!!!! :hugs: Such a special time.

Doc office called, have to go back for another scan at 24 wks because my placenta is low (placenta previa) and if it doesn't "move" as uterus expands then as I near late third trimester they will do a c-section....not what I want. Almost all cases resolve themselves so I am not too worried, but I have made it a matter of prayer. Really want a full term, natural delivery! And healthy daughter!!

Whose scan is next?? Itching for more news!

Cherry almost happy 17 weeks to us! Onions...as big as this baby is, she is bigger than an onion! She is long!

Have so many photos I wanna post, gotta sign on using the laptop tomorrow. Keep forgetting!

Hope everyone rests well tonight! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. my scan isnt until 21st of november lol 

and whooopeee im 17weeks today... it still doesnt feel real. i think i felt flutters but im not sure now so excitdd for my scan to find out the sex. xxxxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

I brought a nice top from mothercare which says 'I love my bump' on the front :) it was very cute and had to buy it. I was dreaming about maternity clothes last night too :/ but I was trying on tiny little dresses and tops which I probably wouldn't even look at in my non pregnant state... I do have some strange dreams sometimes! 

As for pain, I don't get much lower pain but the middle of my back hurts sometimes. Something else I get is an awful pain around my pelvic/uterus area when I sneeze sometimes. The pain only lasts a couple of seconds but its horrible. 

I can't believe how quick it is going either, in a few weeks we will be at our half way point!! :O when you read '9 months of pregnancy' you think you've got loads of time! I think timing it week by week makes everything so much quicker. 

I went 'pumpkin picking' yesterday ... Been looking forward to it for months and drove over an hour away to the farm in essington, took my three sisters (19, 14 and 4), got there for them to tell me they closed all their patches due to the wet weather and their crops not growing :'( I checked the website and there was no mention of it! I was so guttered. They still had pumpkins but a huge pile of already picked ones. So after we decided to go to Cadbury world lol :) but that also was slightly dissapointing, think the younger two enjoyed it though. 

Today I'm going to visit my dad *sigh* - never look forward to going :/
Then tonight I'll be carving my pumpkins and really need to get doing some housework, really have become lazy with it! 

Right that is my huge update finished haha :D


----------



## doggylover

Lauren sorry pumpkin picking didn't work out - but have always wanted to got o Cadbury world so I'm very jealous!

Cherry my scan is on 21st as well :) only 23 days to go! (That sounds a lot actually...)

Jenny sorry to hear about your placenta (not a sentence I'd ever thought I'd say! :haha) but hopefully it will resolve itself and you will get the birth experience which you want. I wouldn't be keen on a c section either, so fingers crossed for you.

Afm...my bump is so up and down. As in some days it's huge, and then days like today it's so much smaller. I just want it BIG all the time!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Thanks everyone :)

Cherry the shirt looks great on you! :) Can't wait for mine to arrive!

Jenny - I'm sorry to hear about the placenta previa. Hopefully it will move though, theres lots of time left. Did they say there was anything you can do to encourage it or is it just chance?

I'm probably going to need a c-section too, but I actually would prefer it. I have a few health problems that could be worsened by labour, so I'm REALLY hoping they will just give me a scheduled c-section. 
I hate the idea of having an emergency one - these things are SO much smoother when its planned.

I guess it doesn't bother me because myself and my sister were both born by elective c-section so it seems normal to me! I know its supposed to be a longer recovery time - but my sister had one child naturally and one by c-section, and she said the c-section was much easier! I remember seeing her after her natural birth, crawling around the floor for a week afterward coz she couldn't walk and sitting on a rubber ring - it did not look nice :/ 

Sarah - I'm jealous that your bump is small some days!

I posted a bump pic on Facebook last week - I got really offended by some comments like "Oh such a big bump for 16 weeks!" or "Oh wow, your huge already! I didnt start showing at all until 20 weeks...."
Eeerrm...what is it about pregnancy that makes people think its suddenly socially acceptable to call me fat?!!! :growlmad: 

On another note, has anybody seen What To Expect When Youre Expecting?

I watched it with OH a few nights ago - it was hilarious! The Elizabeth Banks character was like looking in a mirror for me - its so funny to see someone acting out all of the gross symptoms I've been experiencing!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

ive not seen it yet i wanna go and buy it lol xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I haven't seen it yet either, keep meaning to download it :) 

I really wouldn't want a c-section, so hope everything runs smoothly. I hope things move up for you Jenny, like other comments say you have plenty of time for it to move. 

My bump is up and down all the time too :( one minute I look pregnant, the next I just look like I have a bit of a belly on me. Wish it would just stay the same. 

Oh as for Cadbury world, it's not as exciting as I thought. I felt I was sitting in a history lesson for most of it - they tell you a lot about bournville (the village) and how the company started ect. You get given 'free' chocolate - I put 'free' because your paying over £14 pp and only under 4's are free and I think we paid for the chocolate rather than a day out. Didn't get to see chocolate being made, the packaging area was closed and we spent ages waiting until we went in to the exhibition area (you buy tickets but can only enter at certain times). So I won't be going again...


----------



## Cherrybump

I would hate to get c-section to. It a fear of mines incase it doesnt work. Mum my had it with her first so im hope i dont have to go through it. I know your in bed rest for few day afterwards aswell i would rather just go in get in over with and be able to go home few hours after lol if its ever simple lol x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, we're the opposite. My back feels great when I lay down on it or if I'm leaning against a pillow. 

Jenny, I hope you don't end up needing a C-Section and your placenta corrects itself. 
My gender scan is November 13th but I thought there were other ladies in here who had scans sooner then that so I don't think mine is the next one. 15 days until my scan, it feels like forever away. 

Hayley, I'm sorry about the Facebook comments, I've been waiting to post pictures because I'm already super sensitive about gaining weight even though I've gained the right amount for how far along I am so it's not like I should be sensitive about it. I don't think people have a filter when it comes to saying things to pg people.

I haven't seen the What To Expect movie yet but I want to with my OH. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## linzylou

Jenny, I'm sorry to hear about the placenta previa but fingers crossed that it corrects itself and you get the natural birth that you want!

I can't wait until I "pop." It really depends on what I wear but most days I still just look fat and bloated (even though it's completely hard). Unless I wear one of my skin-tight tank tops but then my boobs don't fit in those anymore. :lol: I'm excited for the day that I actually look pregnant and am totally envious of the ladies who are already showing.

I saw What to Expect while we were still TTC (OH actually suggested it :saywhat:) and it was funny. I think it would be even funnier now!

I can't wait for all the upcoming scans!


----------



## doggylover

I really want to see what to expect when you're expecting (have dh searching for it on love film!) so I'm excited for when I do, I've heard some other pregnant ladies say its so easy to identify with at least one character!

Lauren, gutted about Cadbury world! Doesn't sound as fun as I imagine (which is basically a scene from Charlie and the chocolate factory!) 

Hayley thatis awful about people on Facebook. Firstly what business of it of theirs if you aren't showing, or if you're the size of a house, or anywhere in between? Secondly, who dictates what "normal" size is for a pregnancy? Try not to let them bother you, but I know it's hard.

So we bought our first baby items today :) (well apart from the cloth nappies!) we got all the little newborn vests we will need, a set of bibs, and a sleep suit set. So clothes wise we are just going to get another ten or so sleep suits as I know people will buy us loads and get us vouchers when baby arrives, so I figure ill leave the clothes buying to them! I thoroughly enjoyed myself :) but oh wasn't feeling great so he wasn't as enthusiastic as I had hoped.

We also went into a toy shop and I was showing dh the quinny buzz, the sales woman pounced on us and tried to show us all about the pram...I knew more than she did from my weirdly extensive research into prams!!! It was amusing watching her wrestle with it all until I showed her how to collapse it (without the carry cot on!!) :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol. Ive bought few bits to. but nothing in colour waiting until i find out the sex.

Ive got 3 long sleeved vest and 3 short.
2 blankets
1 pair of booties :)
socks and all in one sleepsuit with short sleeved vest and hat. Its a little set. 

I can't wait to buy other things to. FOB mum has got us a cot which she dropped of yesterday and just needs put up once when get the tools for that lol. She also has some sheets to go with and there a mattress :) She got us a baby bath and is getting us a mosses basket.

I think his side is more intersted than my side. :( But hey ho its there first baby on there side so i dont mind as much.

But yesterday my mum was trying to compare her pregnancy to me as i said i couldnt lift heavy things and then said dont talk crap i carried heavy things with all 6 of you. I then said you didnt let me finished i cant carry heavy thing because my back hurts alot when i do and so does my stomach. 

Ive only just thought about it more now and neither 2 pregnancy are the same and how she was trying to compare her to mines :( not to happy about that. 

Anyways ive got 3 weeks and 2 days to go until my scan and its not coming fast enough lol. 

Hoping to get my vouchers from boots for this changing bag soon if not this week ill go in next week and say to them ive not yet had anything through the post and its been i think 4/5 weeks now and they should chase it up. lol the lady told me when i asked about it few weeks back :) Its worth 30 pound and its free so i wanted it lol


----------



## doggylover

Cherry I got my voucher for the change bag at the weekend. It's free...when you buy a packet of nappies. That's not REALLy free though, is it Boots?! I don't know if I'll bother now. We're using cloth nappies so don't need any disposables, and I have a different change bag picked out. I dunno, I'll see. I also got loads of other vouchers with it which was great!

Well I have a list of stuff we need, and next to about half of the items it says "A+H" which stands for Alastair and Helen - my brother and SIL. I'm going to their house with a list and demanding they lend me their stuff!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun thats the one lol. Not sure how long ive waited to get these voucher. but i was told to wait 5 weeks. so ill wait until next week and then go in see if they can track it up lol. I dont mind buying nappies since i need to start stocking up on them :). 

Fingers crossed mines comes soon. xxx


----------



## doggylover

I think I will buy the nappies just to get the bag on principal :haha: It's mine and I want it!!!!

They also sent a voucher for £25 of a car seat, so will have to have a wee look to see how much their car seats are!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww ive already got a car seat lol i got it with my buggie. 

Lol i want it to just because its free but it looks liks to lol Im not very patience either lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

I have only brought a little vest which has a little bear face on it - just the eyes, nose, mouth and the little ears stick out :) and some scratch mittens. I'm holding back until January. I can see myself getting nothing for Christmas this year, all baby I'm predicting!! I've been doing a bit of window shopping though. 

Cherry, I hate it when people try and compare pregnancies. I've come accross a couple who have also said things like 'I did this and I did that when I was pregnant' - yeah, well, I'm not you am I!! 

Random question, but has anyone been getting spots in unusual places? My skin has never been great, especially on my face and back. That has cleared up quite well but now I've been getting them on my legs!! It's really strange.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I did have some weird spots at the start - on my arms mainly, but they've cleared up now. They are horrible though :( 

We were going to just get everything after Christmas too, and I feel weird buying stuff now, like its too early. That said...I just bought our car seat because it was on offer in boots and used our voucher :blush: but that's our November buy (albeit a little early!) we prob wont get anything in December because of Christmas, so next stop will be January sales!


----------



## MrsHippo

I feel weird buying stuff too... I think because it does feel a tad early and also still doesn't feel real. Like when I walk in to these baby shops I feel like I'm shopping for someone else. I will definitely have to do it at some point or baby will come and I won't have anything haha!


----------



## doggylover

I'm so glad you feel the same way! We were in a shop yesterday and because I had a coat on you couldn't see I am pregnant at all, I felt like such a fraud, especially with women wandering round who looked ready to pop!

We still have loads of time to get stuff. I think I'm super prepared with my nappies, car seat and vests..........but in reality I'm woefully underprepared! But luckily we stil 23 weeks to get it all sorted, including the January sales!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i think ill leave baby shopping for a while since i have a few basic's. Plus i have a feeling people will buy me few bits for xmas anyways lol. 

Ive got few spots over my chest :( but ive got few random heats spots popped up but nothing else. Spots on my face have gone down but i get the random few x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> I think I will buy the nappies just to get the bag on principal :haha: It's mine and I want it!!!!
> 
> They also sent a voucher for £25 of a car seat, so will have to have a wee look to see how much their car seats are!

Ooh how did you get the car seat voucher Sarah? I need to get car seat shopping, but its one thing I really begrudge spending loads on - I know I need one for safety but I see them as a boring necessity buy rather than a fun buy so I don't want to spend loads on it!! I thought I would be using my Mums one but it turned out to have loads of pink in it :dohh:



MrsHippo said:


> Random question, but has anyone been getting spots in unusual places? My skin has never been great, especially on my face and back. That has cleared up quite well but now I've been getting them on my legs!! It's really strange.

I get spots on my legs and back loads since being preg, I get a lot of prickly heat on my legs lately when I wear leggings too - annoying!
I did have a stage of having a mystery rash but its gone now - it cleared up after they lowered my thyroid med dosage, so must have been linked to that!

I found an AMAZING baby clothes shop today in Liverpool while visiting my family - I was in heaven! :cloud9:

I limited myself to a cute little blue and white bobble hat, and a gorgeous little romper suit done with an argyle pattern made to look like a little suit - so preppy and cute! :D
But they let you put items aside and pay off them monthly, so Im going to go back with OH and put a ton of stuff aside to pay off until March then I can collect it all! :) Soooo loving baby clothes shopping!!!

I've decided on a Peter Rabbit theme for the nursery too, so I've been wish listing lots of lovely things for that! :)

Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Hayley that sounds like a cute little outfit! And getting to put items aside will be all the fun of shopping without the bill (just yet!)

I joined the boots baby club and they sent me about 12 vouchers for bits and bobs. I actually thought the car seat one would be the least useful as I find boots car seats more expensive than online, but I used it today as the car seat we need was on sale, so ended up being only £79! 

https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Parenting-Club/

That's the link for the club. If I remember rightly it was a pain to sign up for, and I somehow ended up signing up for a new advantage card along the way! But I preserved and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Cherrybump

Haha dogglover that happened to me aswell. so much hassle just to sign up for it. Got nothing through the door today :( Boo lol xx


----------



## doggylover

I felt like I was being pushed round the site from one link to another. Took about ten/fifteen minutes! But tesco was the same. They make it deliberately difficult to annoy pregnant women!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, sorry i've been quiet lately. I've still been reading though!

Re the boots vouchers, I only got mine through last week I think it was - after emailing them and saying i'd heard nothing ;)

I can now say "my scan is next Friday" :dance:!

Also, I've started to try and feel for baby when i'm laid in bed - just to try and feel kicks etc. on the outside (nothing yet :roll:) and I swear my stomach had a larger and harder 'lump' on my right side last night :D

xx


----------



## doggylover

Laura not long at all until your scan!! I know it takes some babies a while for their kicks to make it to the outside - that said i got a big old boot earlier which I think you MUST have been able to feel on the outside!!

My SIL told me the other day she didn't feel ANY movement until 24 weeks! I would have gone mad by that point if I was her!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ladies, how exciting with all the vouchers and purchases!! The shopping is so much fun. :)

Gonna post some pics I have been wanting to put up, first time on laptop in ages. 

We went shopping yesterday and I bought some summer outfits, so adorable!! Also bought letters to spell baby's name...decorated them and hung them last night. So thrilled!

After COUNTLESS hours of shopping for a baby bag, I finally bought one on eBay. Will attach a photo of that too. It is cute but not too frilly for DH to use. Has a roomy interior plus a back flap that folds down and has pockets. Plus two side pockets for bottles and a matching changing pad. And metal things on side that will go over my stroller hooks. Met all my criteria!!:happydance:

Also, this is a link to the travel system we're getting.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10870672

I ordered primer & paint to redo the dresser to match the espresso colored changing table, so will be working on that later this week....probably will have DH do it though since I don't want to breathe in the fumes.

16 week scan photo also going to post, and my Miss Piggy costume #complimented well with my ROUND belly. :haha:#
 



Attached Files:







diaper bag.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5









2012-10-24_18-02-53_475.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









2012-10-26_14-49-11_807.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9









2012-10-29_18-16-47_253.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## doggylover

Jenny you are so organised! I absolutely love the letters spelling out Lynn Marie's name, they are just gorgeous! Also love that change bag, like you say it's cute but oh wont feel silly using it (you hope!) scan picture is lovely! This will probably sound silly but she looks like such a proper baby!!! An actual little person in there! Love all the pictures but you are making me feel behind on preparation :haha:

Afm baby has been having a dance party in there today! Have been feeling baby kicking all over rather than just on the right hand side, and so much stronger today! It freaked me out a bit for a while, but its so great it always makes me smile as well!! I think just because there was so much movement today that I was a little weirded out!! :haha:


----------



## linzylou

Laura, yay!! Your scan will be here before you know it! So exciting!

Jenny, it sounds like you've got a lot accomplished! I bet it feels great. Cute costume (and baby bump)! All your pictures are making me want to go and get some things done.

Sarah, isn't it so cool? The other day, the baby was majorly squirming against my seatbelt and it was really cool and yet weird and uncomfortable. Does your baby ever wake you up at night? I have a really hard time sleeping on my side all night long (I prefer my stomach). So now baby girl wakes me up 3-4 times a night flopping around like a madman whenever I accidentally roll onto my stomach. I think it's time for a body pillow or something.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun what did you say when you emailed them. Think i might have to aswell but i dunno what to write either lol. 

The days are dragging away i want my scan to hurry along lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey, he/she hasn't woken me at night yet, but that would be very cool!! I usually sleep on my back so am trying really hard to stay on my side. Problem is I am staying on one side all night and wake up with a really sore shoulder!


----------



## Cherrybump

I find it comfier sleeping on my back at times :(. i can only sleep on either side for so long then roll onto my back lucky i wake alot and turn back onto my side.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, loved looking at your photos :) the changing bag is nice. Your piggy costume is nice too and you've got a right little bump!! 

You are very organised though :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

Cherry, I also hate when people try to compare their pregnancies to mine. I found this especially frustrating with MS because both my cousin and SIL kept telling me what to do about it because automatically they assumed what worked for them will work for me too. Uh no, I tried all those things before you even suggested them and they did nothing. I basically just quit responding/change the subject when people start to irritate me with their comments.

MrsHippo, I haven't but any clothes yet. I'm having a baby shower and clothes are usually the main gift and with how fast babies grow I would hate to not be able to put my baby in half the clothes I get or purchase myself. Definitely won't be buying much until after the shower in January so I actually know what I need. Though I'm definitely buying an outfit after OH and I find out the gender. 

As for spots, my face has never been very clear and BC made it worse and pregnancy hasn't been helping much. I am getting spots on my back and chest though which has never been an issue. It actually makes me feel rather insecure whenever OH sees me naked. I'm definitely not getting the pregnancy glow people talk about.

Laura, congrats on getting your gender scan appointment scheduled. Mine is the 13th so not too long for us to wait. :)

AFM, I'm feeling flutters more frequently, probably every other day or so now but the movement is still brief. I haven't been able to feel anything from the outside yet though I've read that, that doesn't tend to happen until 20+ weeks. I just can't wait until proper kicks that I have no doubt are the baby.

Attached is my 18 week bump picture, I'm definitely getting bigger.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 129.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun.

My more on my face have no cleared up but i dont wanna speak to soon they may come back lol. Im not getting pregnancy glow either :(

Congrats on getting to 18 weeks hun ive got 4 days to go until im there lol. I dont think ive felt my baby move at all yet. Hoping it wont be to long. But i think i have felt some flutter but i cant be to sure about it now. I'm a big girl so i think it shall be later on when i defo start to feel baby lol cant wait x


----------



## Laura91

Jenny - I love your piggy outfit :haha:! Also love your other buys too :) 

Cherry - I just put something like "Hi I joined the baby club in July but have heard nothing since. I thought I would have received some information by now, please could you update me?"

ILoveLucy - I went to a christening on sunday and one of OH's friends gf's said "oh you're not showing are you.. I thought you'd be loads bigger" :growlmad: I had leggings, a black vest and a cream floaty shirt thing over the top. Just because I wasn't wearing my tightest top to show off my bump doesn't mean there isn't one there! 

Spot wise, I woke up with *4* spots on my chin yesterday :growlmad: I'm hoping this is a sign that it's a girl :haha: Naughty I know!

Lovely 18w bump :thumbup: x


----------



## doggylover

Just a quick (very selfish) post to say my SIL lent me her Doppler today and I found baby's heartbeat straight away :cloud9: can't wait for dh to come home to listen to it!


----------



## Laura91

Awww i'm jealous now :sad1: :haha:! x


----------



## JennyNBaby

LOL...Sarah...that's great!!! :)

Laura, our little princess has made my face break out almost the whole PG so far. Always a few here & there. You might very well have a pink bundle!! FXed!!

Britt, your bump is cute!! 

As for sleeping....what a pain, literally. I hate the left side sleeping. I always wake up on my back. Then on my other side. Then on my back. Ugh. Can't get comfy and can't seem to stay where they say it's best for baby. Guess it just gets better, huh?? :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't sleep on my left side, always slept on my right. I'm not worrying about it too much though, they say sleep on your left side as baby won't be squashing as many organs. At the moment I think we are all too small for that to happen so definitely make the most of being able to sleep how you want. I am such a light sleeper too I guess I'd wake up if I felt uncomfortable. 

I haven't felt anything for a couple of weeks now :( so that makes me wonder if it was LO when I've felt something before. 

Something I've noticed over the last few days though is that I feel really uncomfortable in certain positions - for example, sat in the bath and was washing my face but I couldn't sit how I would usually as I felt as though something was pushing my ribs. Thought it was a little strange :/ 

I must post a photo, will be jumping on the computer later as I like to do a bit of comping once in a while :p I'll try and post one then. I feel a little huge at the moment though!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, maybe the baby has shifted and is lying in a way that means you can't feel the movements anymore? Like you say they are still so small. My LO definitely moved because I'm now feeling movements more centrally, but lower, than I was before. And I know what you mean about the pushing on your ribs feeling, I get that when I bend over now! Imagine what we'll feel like in 5 months!!

I have heard that acne in pregnancy is a sign of a girl! I wouldn't say mine is any worse than usual at the minute...but it's very up and down. Two weeks ago it was awful. 

I must take a bump photo now as well! We don't have a full length mirror at our house, but I'm staying at my parents tonight and they do so will get one taken!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :) 

Just popping to to post this weeks bump picture - I feel huge this week :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







19w.JPG
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## linzylou

You've got a beautiful bump, Laura! Happy 19 weeks - almost halfway there!

Sarah, have you tried your Doppler yet??

Lauren, I agree with Sarah. Maybe the baby is facing inward so its movements can't always be felt? When I had my last scan at 18 weeks, I could see the baby moving around on the screen but didn't feel any of it. Besides, the baby still has a lot of room to hide in there! I bet you'll feel him/her again soon.

I also feel really uncomfortable in certain positions - especially bending over, sitting for a long time, and sleeping. Yesterday, I was sitting on the couch with OH and he pointed out that my stomach was lopsided. I had a hard lump on my right side and the left side felt "empty" when I poked it. She eventually moved but it was so weird to feel and look at. I've also nicknamed her Judo Baby (OH does judo) because she seriously goes to town with the kicking/punching/squirming when she doesn't like whatever position I'm in. This happens mostly at night. :lol:

Can't wait for more bump pics! I'll take one this weekend (20 weeks).


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey I can't believe you are almost 20 weeks!! Half way point! Did use my Doppler (yesterday twice...and today twice :blush:) and its great! Can hear the heartbeat so easily. This morning and this evening with dh I managed to get it so that it was super loud, and you could hear the actual beat rather than just the whoosh. I fear I'm obsessed already! Your little lady is going to be quite the madam if she is already telling you when she doesn't like something! 

Laura, gorgeous bump!!


----------



## Laura91

Thanks ladies :flower:

I've started to spend a little time on a night time to be still and feel for baby, I can't wait until OH can feel it :)

Linzy, I had the one sided thing the other night in bed! It's so weird isn't it? 

Doggylover, yay for doppler! There's nothing bad about wanting to hear your babies heartbeat :)

Can't wait to see more bumps! x


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies - have attached (hopefully!) my 17 and a half week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsHippo

Finally have a photo to upload :D

Still feel massive, I seemed to have become bigger over the last couple of days. Excuse the pj bottoms ;)

Looking at the photo I look like I have a huge bum hahaha I think it was jst taken at a funny angle :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Lauren your bump looks great!!! 

I know what you mean though, I don't think the photo of my bump is what it looks like when I see it in the mirror! Must be an angle thing!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Yours does too :) 

I think its strange because at the moment I don't 'feel' pregnant so seeing my belly get bigger and bigger is very weird!!


----------



## doggylover

I agree I feel less pregnant now than a few weeks ago. It probably sounds weird but I just feel like normal me at the minute! And since my bump more or less disappears when I sit or lie down, it's easy to "forget"! I think once we are bigger we'll be complaining we feel "too" pregnant all the time :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Haha thats a good point. We'll have to big a belly and a sore back all the time lol. Needing a pee alot more than i do now lol


----------



## linzylou

Cute bumps, ladies! It's true, my bump never looks the same in pictures as it does in the mirror. Very frustrating. Anyway, this is pretty much my 20 week bump (1 day short):
 



Attached Files:







195week.JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww your bump is very cute :) 

Isn't it strange how our backs curve in...


----------



## doggylover

It is, I was looking at mine and you can tell by the line of the t shirt. I guess it's us trying to compensate for the change in centre of gravity? My dh always says "stop sticking your bump out" (when I'm harassing him to look at it and telling him how gorgeous it is!!!) and I try to explain I'm not, it's just the way I stand now! But if I try to keep my back straighter now it feels weird!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, I feel your pain with the breakouts. This week I broke out all around my mouth. I was like seriously, this had to happen the week I'm getting married. Oh well I guess, DH says I'm beautiful all the time. 

Sarah, I'm so glad you were able to find the baby's heartbeat so soon with the doppler. I always worried that if I got one of those I would not be able to find it and then I would panic. 

MrsHippo, I'm unable to sleep on my left side and tend to end up on my right side instead. I tend to curl up in a ball though when I sleep and that's definitely not helping with the round ligament pain. Really think I should look into getting a pregnancy pillow. 

I love all the bump pictures!!


----------



## doggylover

Brittany am I right in thinking you and oh got married yesterday? I'm not sure if it was yesterday or next Friday? If it was yesterday a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> I haven't felt anything for a couple of weeks now :( so that makes me wonder if it was LO when I've felt something before.
> !

I haven't felt anything for a couple of weeks now either, its a bit worrying :/

Aww Laura, Sarah, Lauren, and Linzy - such cute bump photos!!! 
I wonder if you're all having girls, as my boy bump seems much much bigger lol.



doggylover said:


> I agree I feel less pregnant now than a few weeks ago. It probably sounds weird but I just feel like normal me at the minute! And since my bump more or less disappears when I sit or lie down, it's easy to "forget"! I think once we are bigger we'll be complaining we feel "too" pregnant all the time :haha:

I've been thinking that too - I could easily forget I'm pregnant at the moment!! I've only been sick twice in the past 6 days which is a dramatic improvement for me, so it seems pretty symptomless other than that!

I have noticed the feeling that theres something in the way when I bend down or lean over in the bath, though!

I've been quite worried the last few days though as I keep getting a sharp stitch like pain in the centre of my tummy and a shooting pain down below too - I called the hospital last night and she said it could be muscular skeletal pain but to keep an eye on it and come in if it persists. I dont know wether to or not as its been going on for about 5 days now :wacko:


----------



## magic93

Hi Everybody, i am due on march 26 so just about 20 weeks in a couple of days. By the way congratulations on your wedding Brittany. I've had really bad acne from the time I was like 5 weeks n its gotten a little better the last couple weeks but I am somebody whose never had acne my entire life, anyways im having a boy so I think acne might be a sign it's boy but again everyone is different.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, yes, DH and I got married yesterday. It was great! Exactly what we wanted since we really wanted it to be like we eloped even though we weren't really traveling anywhere. The only thing that was disappointing was some of the reactions I got from my family when we announced that we were married. My cousin made a big deal out of not being told even though I explained we wanted it to be a private ceremony and didn't tell anybody because we didn't want anybody there. She didn't get it. Then some of my other family members made comments about being sad they didn't get to see it. It just seemed my family cared more about the fact that they weren't told/invited rather then actually congratulating us. Oh well, I'm not going to dwell on it. DH and I did what we wanted and there is no reason I should let people make me think the way we did it was wrong.

Hayley, glad your MS is improving!! Mine has mostly gone but I do have the occasionally days where I still feel really nauseated (like today and some of yesterday).

Also, have you looked into round ligament pain? I've been having some sharp pains and from what I've researched it sounds exactly like round ligament pain. It's also pretty common in second trimester.

Lisa, glad to see you posting in here again! Congratulations on your boy. It's really exciting finding out what "team" everyone is one. :)


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I'm sorry your family have out a dampener on your wedding, but again congratulations!! I hope you and dh are so so happy together, and as long as you had the day YOU wanted then nobody else matters ! Won't it be cool to tell lo they were technically at the wedding too?!


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm glad your wedding went the way you wanted it B :) and you were bound to have someone moan about it.... I find family rather selfish sometimes. My dads side have this 'close family relationship' and expects me to be the same. But I'm not. So I get made to feel bad. I wish family would just accept us the way we are and let us get on with the life we want to live. 

I haven't had pain in my bump but I can get really bad pains when I sneeze or move funny, that's quite low down. 

Since falling pg my sex drive developed legs and walked away, completely went and I felt quite bad for my OH because he'd try it on and I'd just get angry with him because I didn't want him touching me. But over the last week it seems to have come back :) did this happen to anyone else?? oh and for a while now I've been having 'sexy' dreams haha but they are like literally every night!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

magic93 said:


> Hi Everybody, i am due on march 26 so just about 20 weeks in a couple of days. By the way congratulations on your wedding Brittany. I've had really bad acne from the time I was like 5 weeks n its gotten a little better the last couple weeks but I am somebody whose never had acne my entire life, anyways im having a boy so I think acne might be a sign it's boy but again everyone is different.

Congrats! :) I had the same thing with acne - never suffered with it in my life, got it bad from around 5 weeks but its eased off in last 2 weeks or so - I'm having a boy too.



I Love Lucy said:


> Hayley, glad your MS is improving!! Mine has mostly gone but I do have the occasionally days where I still feel really nauseated (like today and some of yesterday).
> 
> Also, have you looked into round ligament pain? I've been having some sharp pains and from what I've researched it sounds exactly like round ligament pain. It's also pretty common in second trimester.


Congratulations Brittany! :) Did you get some photos? Family can be a real pain in the arse at times! try not to let them rain on your parade, you have to do these things the way YOU both want them.

I have looked into round ligament pain - it could explain the sharp pains in my tummy, but it doesnt seem to cover the shooting pains in my vagina - has anybody else had those? :wacko:

Sarah - what kind of doppler did you buy and where have you been positioning it?
I bought one today on a whim as my Mum randomly gave me £60 to go shopping and I saw one on sale in Mothercare for £20!
but I cant find anything at all - its called a Summr Fetal Listening Monitor, but it seems weird to me not to have to use any gel with it and it states in the manual that it picks up sounds from 28 weeks?!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on getting married hun x 

Ohh my sex drive has gone to :( my boobs (wells nipples) have got super sensitive i dont like them to be touch :(..


----------



## linzylou

My sex drive has been through the roof but finding a comfortable position is difficult now. Last time we DTD, the baby moved as far up as she could (trying to get away from the action :lol:) and it was super uncomfortable and just... awkward. I never knew that the baby moving during sex would be such a mood killer!



LiverpoolLass said:

> I have looked into round ligament pain - it could explain the sharp pains in my tummy, but it doesnt seem to cover the shooting pains in my vagina - has anybody else had those?

Yes! The pain is really infrequent but I do get them. No idea what it is but just wanted to let you know that you're not alone! I get the sharp tummy pains just about every day and I think it's round ligament pain. It hurts even when I try to roll over in bed and especially when I sneeze, cough, bend, etc.

I can't believe today is 20 weeks! It's going by too fast. Only 20 more (or maybe less...)! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> Sarah - what kind of doppler did you buy and where have you been positioning it?
> I bought one today on a whim as my Mum randomly gave me £60 to go shopping and I saw one on sale in Mothercare for £20!
> but I cant find anything at all - its called a Summr Fetal Listening Monitor, but it seems weird to me not to have to use any gel with it and it states in the manual that it picks up sounds from 28 weeks?!!!!

I have an angel sounds. I am picking up hb really low, like just above my bikini line, so that I have to pull my underwear and trousers down slightly to find it! Have discovered that even being 1cm out will affect being able to find it, so go low and search everywhere! It does seem weird to say you don't need gel :shrug: I would try some anyway (apparently lube works just as well! :haha:) and 28 weeks seems ridiculously late!!!

On the acne front :dohh: I am awful again atm. I have what can only be described as a boil residing on my chin. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm a sweet potato!! :) it is definitely flying by!! 

I've had quite a few horrible spots on my chin over the last few days but normally my period starts in the last few days of every month so I think that could have brought them on. Skin was terrible in the first 8 weeks but has slowly become better.. 

I went to my first baby shower yesterday :) it was sweet but I'd want mine much better. I am one of these people that like to go all out - for example, if I buy someone a present for their birthday, I won't just pop it in a bag and pass them a card, I'll wrap it up in an amazing wrapping paper, stick ribbon and bows on. Stick confetti in their card ect. And I'm the same if I'm hosting a party - I'd want a big cake, nice balloons, good food ect. So I think when I have mine I might have to organise it myself :) especially if it's at my house. I guess I like to surprise people :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for the congratulations everyone! I've come to realize that sometimes family just thinks the way they did things or what they think is right should be the same for everyone else and that just doesn't work. DH and I had the ceremony we wanted to have and anyone's issue with how we did it is not our problem. It seems us being married is more of a big deal to other people then it has been to us. Yes, it's exciting but at the same time it doesn't change anything for us. We've already been living together, share a bank account, etc. 

Hayley, I wasn't able to get pictures of our wedding. DH and I got up to the courthouse and there were signs plastered everywhere that cameras and camera phones were not allowed at all so we took our stuff back out to the car. 

I've also noticed the shooting pains in my vagina that you're describing. They're not very frequent pains and they don't last long. I have no idea what they are though. Might have to try and look them up and see what I can find.


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> Hayley, I wasn't able to get pictures of our wedding. DH and I got up to the courthouse and there were signs plastered everywhere that cameras and camera phones were not allowed at all so we took our stuff back out to the car.

Oh that sucks :( and it seems so stupid that a place that holds weddings doesn't allow photography! :shrug: :dohh: that defies all logic!

Lauren congrats on sweet potato!!! I love checking the fruit/veg. I'm not looking forward to when it stays the same for about 4 weeks at a time...where is the fun in that?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah I agree about the photography thing. I didn't get that at all. :shrug:

I also agree with you about the fruit ticker. For the longest time I didn't realize the ticker wouldn't change every week once you get a lot farther along and just thought people had broken tickers when they stayed the same for more then a week. :haha: I should have known differently considering there is not enough fruit stuff on the ticker for every week of pregnancy.


----------



## Cherrybump

whoo hoo im also 18 weeks. Still not felt baby yet :( but i do get those random pains your talking about. 

I think its around 20 weeks or something it sticks for 3 weeks before changing again :( i love seeing mines changing every week its a little exciting for me lol. 

On the up side my new maternity jeans are comfy :) and they were on sale :)..

I now have 17 days until my scan which is slowly creeping in :)

That stucks about not being able to take pictures of your wedding. My friend got married 18 weeks ago now and there was in the registery office we got to take our photo's i never took any though lol 

xxx


----------



## doggylover

When we all get to the point of one fruit per three/four weeks, we can go on the bump and they have different fruits in their list on there...just not in the tickers. Silly!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol good idea. x


----------



## Laura91

Firstly, Congratulations ILoveLucy! 

:hi: magic :)

Mrs Hippo - My sex drive waved goodbye quite early on and still hasn't returned, I half feel sorry for OH but then think "oh well" :haha:

LiverpoolLass - I've had the shooting pains down there too :( I can be sat on the sofa and get one all of a sudden and say "ow!" out loud and OH's like "whats the matter?! are you ok?!" and i'm like "yeah... it's just my foof :blush:" :rofl:

Cherry - My nipples have started the sensitive game again too! Also noticed some dry skin (?) on one of them too :shrug: Sorry for the TMI there :haha:

Hope everyone's ok? I'm just counting down till my scan on Friday :coffee: x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

linzylou said:


> Yes! The pain is really infrequent but I do get them. No idea what it is but just wanted to let you know that you're not alone! I get the sharp tummy pains just about every day and I think it's round ligament pain. It hurts even when I try to roll over in bed and especially when I sneeze, cough, bend, etc.
> 
> I can't believe today is 20 weeks! It's going by too fast. Only 20 more (or maybe less...)! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Its weird isn't it?! I tried Googling it but couldnt find much except that it could be Braxton Hicks, but I would have thought it was too early for that yet!
I don't really get pain when turning over (Just achey boobs!) or bending (Just feels that theres something in the way!) but I do get it hard when I sneeze.



doggylover said:


> LiverpoolLass said:
> 
> 
> I have an angel sounds. I am picking up hb really low, like just above my bikini line, so that I have to pull my underwear and trousers down slightly to find it! Have discovered that even being 1cm out will affect being able to find it, so go low and search everywhere! It does seem weird to say you don't need gel :shrug: I would try some anyway (apparently lube works just as well! :haha:) and 28 weeks seems ridiculously late!!!
> 
> Ahh ok thanks :) I've tried it eeeeverywhere, but I googled the one I have and its reviews are abysmal! People are saying that even at 28 weeks they still can't find it! Apparently its not a true doppler like the Angel Sounds one is, its just a stethoscope with an speaker!!! How ridiculous.
> I'm taking it back to Mothercare today and demanding my money back - I saw a cute baby bouncer in there that I want so I'd rather put the £20 towards that!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHippo said:
> 
> 
> I went to my first baby shower yesterday :) it was sweet but I'd want mine much better. I am one of these people that like to go all out - for example, if I buy someone a present for their birthday, I won't just pop it in a bag and pass them a card, I'll wrap it up in an amazing wrapping paper, stick ribbon and bows on. Stick confetti in their card ect. And I'm the same if I'm hosting a party - I'd want a big cake, nice balloons, good food ect. So I think when I have mine I might have to organise it myself :) especially if it's at my house. I guess I like to surprise people :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh how exciting! Did they play games and stuff? My baby shower/leaving Exeter party is next weekend so I need to start thinking of things to do!
> My sister is a cake maker so shes going to make a cake and some cupcakes, I'll do the rest of the food - I've found some cute bunting and stuff to order, and I want to get some games organised. My sister is doing party bags and favours for everybody, so I dont know what they are but its cute anyway! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> LiverpoolLass - I've had the shooting pains down there too :( I can be sat on the sofa and get one all of a sudden and say "ow!" out loud and OH's like "whats the matter?! are you ok?!" and i'm like "yeah... it's just my foof :blush:" :rofl:
> 
> Cherry - My nipples have started the sensitive game again too! Also noticed some dry skin (?) on one of them too :shrug: Sorry for the TMI there :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone's ok? I'm just counting down till my scan on Friday :coffee: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha!!! :haha: Your Foof, I love that!
> 
> I have dry skin on one nipple too, makes it insanely itchy - not attractive!
> 
> Ooh is this your gender scan on Friday?Click to expand...


----------



## doggylover

I love the phrase foof! My brother is a Dr who regularly uses it (presumably not at work!) and it makes me laugh so much!

Hayley, that sucks about your (not so much) Doppler. But at least you know it's a generic problem with it, otherwise I'm sure you would have panicked. I nearly pooed myself yesterday when I couldn't find the hb. A good jump around the kitchen and a wiggle of the hips soon moved baby into a better position and managed to find it for the family to hear. And a bouncer will be much cuter as well!!!


----------



## Laura91

Yep LiverpoolLass, we get to see our baby and (*hopefully*) the sex on Friday :dance: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Yes they played games at the baby shower - they did a baby quiz, make a nappy out of a towel and put it on someone in your team and another where we had to guess the flavours of the baby food. 

I am looking forward to having one myself though :) 

I've had to take today off work :( woke up feeling really poorly and have had an awful migraine. Hope it's just an off day and I'm better tomorrow.


----------



## I Love Lucy

My MS has returned. :( The past few days I've been nauseated all day and have thrown up a few times. At least I got a few weeks without it I suppose. 

Laura, I'm so excited for your scan. My scan is on the 13th so we should both know pretty soon what we're having. I can't wait since I have been waiting to purchase the fun stuff like clothes until after I know what I'm having.

I did order some craft stuff to do which y'all can see here. It's an owl themed quilt, bibs, and birth announcement. I'm hoping it arrives here quickly so I can get started on it. I imagine the quilt will take awhile.


----------



## MrsHippo

I love owls :) that quilt is so pretty. I'd love to do something like that but I... Bore easily. I'll start these things then put it down one day and never get back to it. 

Well Ive only been sick once today but my migraine has just taken over. It's so painful and hurts to watch telly, speak on the phone, even hurts to look at my phone. There is no way I'd have been able to go to work as I mostly work on my computer and phone. 

Really guttered I'm going to miss the firework display I was planning on going to tonight. Me and my OH were going to go to one over the weekend but didn't because I was going to a big one tonight - really wish I did now :(


----------



## linzylou

I'm so looking forward to everyone's scans coming up!

Brittany, sorry to hear that your MS is back. :( Hopefully it won't linger like last time. And Lauren, I hope your headache goes away soon!

I've been eating nonstop for the last like, two days. I'm a bottomless pit or something - I don't ever feel full or even satisfied. It's ridiculous! Today I'm not as hungry (thank God) but am really, really thirsty. 

Also, last night at bedtime I had excrutiating pain in my right side from my ribcage to my hip. It seriously felt like my muscles were tearing away from my skeleton or something. I'm pretty sure it was just round ligament pain because it was a stabbing sensation every time I moved, but it was not pleasant at all. :( I don't think it helped that before I went to bed, I sat in pretty much the same position for 2 hours straight watching a movie. I feel fine today.


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I am sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling so good over the last day or so.

Brittany I really hope this is not going to last and your ms makes itself scarce again. But just over a week until your scan! Concentrate on finding out what that little bean making you feel so awful is!! Also love that owl print, very adorable! Can't wait to see the finished product.

Lauren sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too. Hopefully the migraine disappears overnight and you are back to full strength tomorrow. Gutted that you couldn't even enjoy your day off, or see fireworks tonight. I imagine the noise of that would be horrible for you.

And Lindsey, that pain sounds horrific! But as long as you are feeling ok today, then I guess as you said it was just round ligament. Maybe it was just all the extra nibbles you had making themselves felt?! I eat all the time too...even when I'm not hungry. A whole pack of cookies yesterday. And I'm not even ashamed...ok maybe a little!

I can't wait for all the scans coming up! I'm looking forward to finding out who you ladies have in there!

Afm, a quick meeting with my headmaster today about my maternity leave. He seemed surprised I will only go two weeks before the birth, but tbh we need the money up until then as my job isn't certain to be there after August. I'm guaranteed maternity pay until December, but its not very much. Plus I want as much time after the birth with baby as possible in case I do get my job again next year. He asked me if I would be back in September if my job is renewed. Baby wouldn't even be 5 months!!! I don't think so!!

What are you ladies thinking in terms of maternity leave?


----------



## Cherrybump

i think for those dry skin on boobs you might need to get some nipple cream lol. 

i was hoping to go on maternity leave start of march to give myself a month to prepare. but im not sure now as money is so tight. im hoping to take a year off but if money is so bad might go back bit sooner not that i wanna go bk at all lol wanna enjoy all my time with baby firsyxxx


hope you ladies feel better


----------



## MrsHippo

Well I have felt better today. Thank god!! After I sent my message yesterday my sickness became really bad... I would try and eat something and it would come back up while I was in the middle of eating :( managed to eat something this evening though, my stomach must have just been irritated :/ 

As for maternity, I am planning on leaving in first week of march (taking annual leave for a month then mat leave starts in April). I also wanted to give myself a month to get things ready ect.... Hopefully I will be in my new house by then!! *fingers and toes crossed*. I am planning on having a year off then should go back to work part time but it depends on cost of child care ect as it can be so expensive can't it??!! So I'd need to work out how much income and outcome will be then go from there. 

Is anyone else starting to get excited about Christmas?? I am :) - booked the 3rd December off work and im going Xmas shopping with my sister. Really looking forward to it... Ooo and tree shopping. I am also excited about future Christmases when mini me will be here to enjoy it with us :o) xx


----------



## doggylover

We aren't having a Christmas tree this year... My dh is from England so it's England's turn to have us for Christmas. We are heading to my in laws for a week over Christmas, and since we get a real tree and only put it up a week or ten days before christmas, we have decided there is no point this year as it'll only be up for a week, and with nobody to water it it will be dead when we get back. So...no tree. We'll put the other decorations up though.

But this will also be my first Christmas away from my family, AND I'm pregnant so I'm pretty sure I'll cry! It's fair as dh spent last Christmas here with my family...but I don't care! I want to be selfish and stay here!!

Lauren going part time would be great! you are very lucky! I'll definitely be keeping my eye out for part time teaching jobs, but there are so few jobs about I doubt it :( and I work an hour from where we live which sucks.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww that's a shame about not spending it with your family. I have it quite good really as we have always spent it with my family. Adam's mum normally works Christmas day so he is happy to join me :) I'd be heart broken if I had to spend it with his family... I get along with them all and enjoy their company but they just arent like me and don't celebrate Xmas like my family do. 

I'm sure you'll have a nice time though. I assume his family are still over here in the UK? 

As for part time work, we will definitely notice the fall in pay but both me and Adam would prefer me to be at home as we aren't happy about putting our baby in to nursery at such a young age. I guess we will just have to adapt to the new income :)


----------



## doggylover

You will definitely adapt, and probably wonder what you did with all the money beforehand! (Maybe not!) Plus if you had to pay for nursery etc it would probably be equivalent to what you will lose out on by working part time, so definitely the better option. Luckily, we have the daycare centre of granny and grandad to rely on. They've already split the week up between them!! 

I love Simons family, but like you they are very different to me and my family, and celebrate very differently (eg they get up at 7am...for a walk on the beach. E get up at 9am to rip presents open :haha:) but it has to be done, and I'm sure I'll enjoy the different slant on Christmas.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww I'm sure you'll have a lovely time :) when I've spent Xmas morning with Adam and his mum (when I lived there) we got up late... Well I was awake at the crack of dorn.. Then I got all excited about opening presents and my family have always taken it in turns to open a present so we can see what each other had... But they don't do it like that. About 10 minutes from being up I ended up running to the toilet crying my eyes out!! I don't want another Christmas like that. 

Some exciting news - I think I just felt full on movements!! Not flutters!!! Is it too early for that?? It felt as what I can only describe as little kicks. It totally caught my attention and I ended up pulling up my top and staring at my stomach!! I felt it about four times but the last one seemed quite powerful!! I tried poking that area to see if I could feel it again but nothing happened. I felt a couple of things yesterday and the day before but nothing this strong. I feel all strange now lol...


----------



## linzylou

That's so exciting, Lauren!!! I definitely don't think it's too early for kicks and punches! :) My baby stops moving when I poke her, too - she seems to know that she has an audience. Stubborn little girl! 

I'm getting excited for Christmas. Both of our families live close by so we'll probably do what we did last year - a Christmas Eve gift exchange and devotional with OH's family (his grandpa sings Silent Night at the church every year), Christmas morning by ourselves, lunch and presents at my family's, and dinner with his family. A busy day but it's nice to share the holiday with everyone. I think next Christmas will be even more fun with our LO!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My MS has still been lingering but it's been improving so I'm not stuck with 24/7 nausea like I was before. Hopefully it's gone by this weekend since DH and I have Thanksgiving with the in-laws. We usually celebrate with the in-laws a week or two early since it works out better for everyone.

I'm also looking forward to Christmas. December is such a fun month since I have my birthday on the 21st and then DH and I have our New Year's party to look forward to. I'm a little disappointed I won't be able to drink with everyone but I do think it'll be funny watching everyone else getting drunk and being silly. 

MrsHippo, I've started noticing more movements too that definitely felt more like kicks rather then flutters. They startle me sometimes since some of them are quite strong and definitely not expected. I still can't feel anything from the outside though but I keep trying. I can't wait for DH to be able to feel the movements too.

Tuesday DH and I find out if our baby is a he or a she. I'm trying not to think about it but it's so hard not getting a little impatient.


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I am jealous, my movements seem to be decreasing if anything! Lovely strong ones must feel great! Won't be long before all your oh can feel them too!

Brittany, glad to hear you are getting some relief from the Ms this time round.

Lindsey that is one super busy Christmas you have! But the best sort is with family, so I'm sure it's great!

Lauren, oh my family are like your oh's family - we all rip into the presents without a thought about everyone else lol!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oooh so close to gender scans now! How exciting! :) I can't wait to hear the news! :)

Brittany I have my next scan (the 20 week one) on Tuesday now too - I'm hoping they confirm its a boy as I've bought sooo many little outfits!!! lol! 

Lauren - thats great about your movements!!! :)

I had been getting worried about movements as its been ages since I felt anything, but this morning I was laying in bed and I felt a sudden really strong *something* - sort of between my belly button and my pubic bone...is that the right place?! It felt like a very strong sudden "pop"! 

Then for the rest of the day I've kept feeling little flutters and pops, but I'm not sure if its baby or not as I have a very upset tummy....sorry TMI!!

I'm feeling soooo tired and run down today :wacko: Just can't be bothered with anything, and we only have 10 days until we move to Liverpool so there is SO much packing to do! :/

I have my baby shower on Sunday too - I'm really excited about it but its more to do!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Re: Maternity Leave..
I'm taking statutory maternity leave from 5/3/13 - 29/8/13, then additional maternity leave till 28/11/13 (until maternity pay runs out ;)), then my accrued holidays till 26/12/13 then 6 days unpaid which means i'll return to work on 6/1/14 - So overall will have 10 months off :D

Re: Christmas..
We're spending xmas eve at OH's dads house, probably stay over. Xmas day with my family, we all go over to my nanas - the whole family :). Boxing day with OH's mum - sorted :thumbup:



My half way point bump! :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510729&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368029https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510731&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368034

And my reality check moment.. I didn&#8217;t think I&#8217;d grown that much overall&#8230; :shock:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510739&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352368548

Ps. it's my scan tomorrow! :bunny: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Definitely the right place, Hayley. I believe when I was at the ob/gyn for my 15 week appointment she was telling me that my uterus will be just under my belly button for the 20 week appointment. 4 more days until our 20 week appointments! I can't wait to find out what I'm having and I really hope you can get the gender confirmed. :)

Laura, I'm so excited for your appointment tomorrow. Any feelings on what you're having? Your bump looks great too! I can definitely see a difference.


----------



## Laura91

Thanks Brittany :) I keep thinking it's a girl so i've been trying to imagine it being a boy too to even things up :haha: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

You and I are doing the same thing. Though every time I try to tell myself it's a boy I feel like I'm trying to convince myself of something false.


----------



## Laura91

I'm glad i'm not the only one :haha: I bet after all this it turns out i'm having a boy :rofl: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Your bump is looking good :) I have grown more this week. I think I'll take a photo sometime next week and post it. 

I defo think it is baby Hayley :) since my strong movements the other day my little bean hasn't stopped. I have felt movement all day today (only when sitting down though). It moves around too, I'll feel movement on my right side then a few hours later it will be the left. The strong ones I felt the other day were about 2/3cm under my belly button to the right slightly. 

I am very excited about all these scans coming up :) mine is on the 19th and it still feels ages away :(


----------



## linzylou

You have such a cute bump, Laura! I love the 14/20 comparison pictures. I feel huge some days and other days I feel like I haven't grown that much. I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow! I'm gonna guess that it's a girl.

Brittany, I'm guessing girl for you too! Aside from a dream or two, I didn't really have any boy vibes about our baby, either.

Lauren, the 19th will be here before you know it! So exciting! That's so cool that your baby has been moving a lot more lately.

We bought our travel system, diapers, wipes, and another sleeper that OH picked out himself. I also got an exercise ball, a body pillow (a lifesaver!!), and two books - _The Bradley Method of Natural Childbirth_ and _Ina May's Guide to Childbirth_. I've only started reading the first one but so far so good. I'm currently without health insurance so I'd like to pay for as little medical intervention as possible, among other reasons.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I don't know too much about health insurance over there. What happens when you go in to labour without insurance, do you get an invoice or something? And what about when your LO is here? Do you have to take insurance out for them as soon as they are born? 

I'm quite looking forward to buying all my bits like nappies, bedding, clothes ect :) will be going shopping with my mum in January so hope I still have money left over from Christmas lol x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, I've had it in my head that the baby is a girl but then I'm trying to tell myself that gender predictor stuff probably influenced that and get used to the idea that I could be having a boy. I did have a dream recently about being told the baby was a girl but then my mom said something about the gender in my dream and suddenly I didn't know what I was having. I can't wait to know so I can start buying stuff.

I also think it's great that you're planning for a natural childbirth. I want to be as natural as possible with my baby, cloth diapers, breastfeeding/pumping, making my own baby food, etc. but I just can't do natural childbirth. I have no pain tolerance.

I forgot to say, my baby shower will be Feb 9th so I'll be shopping like crazy after that since then I'll have an idea of what I actually need.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Laura - Such cute bump photos!!! So nice to see the difference too - I've only taken one bump pic so far, I need to take another...prob next week at 20 weeks :)
Can't wait to hear about your scan!!! :) How exciting!!!

Brittany - Yay, I do def think its baby now as I've had the little "bubbling" feeling in that spot all day long today! I havnt had another STRONG pop but just lots of constant little flutters! :)
Ooooh sooooo excited for your scan!!!!! I can't wait to hear the news! :)

People have been freaking me out lately with stories about gender scans wrongly telling them they were having boys :wacko: I wouldnt have thought that was possible!!! But fingers crossed it will be confirmed, as I have been going crazy buying blue things and my baby shower is on Sunday....its all blue themed!!!

Lauren- what do your movements feel like now? I can only describe mine as a bubbling/fluttering feeling, but quite consistent - they'll last for minutes at a time and have happened about 10 times today!

Linzy - How is the body pillow? I'm thinking it might be time for one! I feel like my bump is getting heavy and starting to feel like its pulling me over when I lay on my side!


As for me, I'm having a reeeeal downer of a week - I don't know whats wrong with me. I feel really depressed and everyone is annoying me :/

I'm trying to just focus on my baby shower this weekend as its one nice thing to look forward to - my sister is planning a lot of it and she won't tell me about anything shes doing, but I have sorted out some games to play - we'll be playing:
Baby Bingo, Baby Name That Tune, Baby Charades, Guess The Size Of Mummys Tummy (eeep!), and Fertilize The Egg - which sounds so funny! - they all have to write their name on an Egg sticker and stick it on a picture of a uterus, and I have to stab it from behind with a pin and whoevers egg I fertilize wins lol!! :haha:

I've got little tiny babies to freeze in ice cubes too, so whoevers ice cube melts first - they have to yell "My waters broke!" and they win a prize! :D

It should be fun! I'm doing a little buffet so I'm trying to decide what food to do....what food would you all expect at a baby shower? I don't want to do anything too hard! 
Also, do you think I should be providing wine? I'm not sure, since I won't be drinking and its at 3pm?!

Oh also, I'm only playing songs that has the words "Baby" or "Boy" in the title so if anyone can think of any, please let me know! :)


----------



## linzylou

I just called the hospital and they said $10,000 for a regular vaginal delivery and $15,000 for a c-section. I didn't ask if epidurals, etc., were extra or if they offered discounts for self-pay. We'll be taking a tour soon so I'll make sure I ask. Lauren, I believe it's similar to the OBGYN where I sign a contract beforehand promising to pay a set amount (with the option to make payments). I'm not 100% sure, though. I'd definitely prefer that over a bill for who knows how much at the end!! Although, with this whole Obamacare thing I may be forced to pay for insurance no matter what but I won't get into that. And we'll definitely have something figured out for when LO gets here.

Hayley, the body pillow has been amazing. At the very least it stops me from crushing my bladder and having to go pee 2-3 times a night. The only annoying thing is that I toss and turn constantly (I always have) and it's hard to keep moving the pillow from side to side. But all in all, I'm glad I bought it. I'm sorry you're having a down week. :( I feel anti-social from time to time and just want to be left to myself but it passes. Your baby shower ideas sound cute and fun! I'm good at the "tummy size" game. I also really like the babies in the ice cubes - very clever! Most of the showers I've been to have had a variety of finger foods - a veggie platter, fruit tray, sandwiches/croissants, etc., and some sort of punch. Not sure about the wine. One shower I went to served beer/wine and it was nice but unexpected! I'm sure yours will be great and you'll have to post pictures afterwards!

Brittany, that's exciting to have a date for yours as well! I think mine will be late in January or early February after the holidays but not sure when.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've heard that U/S techs can confuse the umbilical cord as a penis if it ends up between the legs. I'm not sure how often that actually happens though. Hopefully it'll be confirmed for you and you won't have to worry at all.

As for your baby shower, every shower I've been too has mainly had finger foods like small sandwiches, maybe some fruit and veggie trays, but nothing over the top. Then there is usually a cake or cupcakes.

I've also never been to a baby shower with wine or any alcohol for that matter. Usually there is some kind of punch and sometimes soda and bottled water. Occasionally coffee too.


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm sorry to hear your feeling a bit crappy, it's bound to happen though with our hormones all over the place. I have always had problems with feeling a little low but since I became pregnant I feel so much better in myself (when I'm not throwing my guts up!!). You'll feel better before you know it :) 
The baby shower games sound amazing!! I will definitely be pinching a couple :p as for food, I think 'fancy sandwiches' so instead of boring cheese triangles maybe make sandwiches with bagels - chop them in half and buy a nice ham or salmon or something to pop on top. Then you should definitely buy or make a cake and decorate with baby blue colours ect :) I don't know if I'd serve wine, maybe have a bottle of champagne so everyone can have a glass but I think I'll mainly stick to soft drinks. I can't wait until I have mine!! 

Don't stress yourself about the genders being wrong either. I think it's rare that they are wrong but obviously it isn't 100%. Will you be going for a 4d scan? 

As for my movements, I had really powerful ones the other day which really felt like kicks! But haven't had any that strong since. The little ones I keep feeling feel like muscle spasms, I guess you could describe that as popping. It's hard to explain. X


----------



## MrsHippo

linzylou said:


> I just called the hospital and they said $10,000 for a regular vaginal delivery and $15,000 for a c-section. I didn't ask if epidurals, etc., were extra or if they offered discounts for self-pay. We'll be taking a tour soon so I'll make sure I ask. Lauren, I believe it's similar to the OBGYN where I sign a contract beforehand promising to pay a set amount (with the option to make payments). I'm not 100% sure, though. I'd definitely prefer that over a bill for who knows how much at the end!! Although, with this whole Obamacare thing I may be forced to pay for insurance no matter what but I won't get into that.

I can't believe how expensive it is! Wasn't expecting it to be so much. I guess your buggered if you had no money? I think we are lucky over here with the NHS, we still have the option of private healthcare too.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Linzy - WOW! That is expensive, I wasn't expecting it to be that high either. 
The body pillow sounds like a good investment then - I will have to do some online shopping!

Brittany - yeah, people keep saying it could be the cord! It sounds odd but to me it looks like the right shape at the end to be a penis though?! I dont imagine a cord to be quite so...shapely?! But maybe I'm wrong lol. 
I really am SO excited to hear what you're having....I do think its a girl :)

Lauren - Yeah I'm trying not to stress, I did feel it was a boy anyway! One thing bothering me though is when I asked the sonographer for a percentage, she said "Its 100% a boy!" - I thought that was silly as NO scan can ever be 100%?!
I'm not planning on having a 4d scan, but they did do a 4d freeview at the gender scan I had - I dont think they checked the "potty shot" in 4d though.
The scan I have on Tuesday is just my standard 20 week NHS scan, so I'm not going to mention that I have had a gender scan - I'll just see what they say!


Thanks girls for your input on the shower! :) As Lauren will know, they are still quite rare here so I've never been to one before and its hard to know whats done and what isnt! 
I was going to buy some wine but now Im thinking I wont...I will serve juice, tea and coffee, and maybe a fruit punch...if people want wine they can bring their own! :)
As for food, I'm just going to do some light bites I think - nice sandwhiches and wraps, chicken drumsticks, maybe pizza, chips and dips, etc..

My sister is a cake maker so she is making cupcakes :)


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> .
> 
> I also think it's great that you're planning for a natural childbirth. I want to be as natural as possible with my baby, cloth diapers, breastfeeding/pumping, making my own baby food, etc. but I just can't do natural childbirth. I have no pain tolerance.

This is exactly me too! I am trying to go as natural as possible with my birth, but I know I will need something...maybe MORE than just gas and air. 

Hayley sounds to me like your pop was definitely baby! I'm really tired too at the minute, but I hope you are feeling better for Sunday, both physically and feeling a bit happier as well :hugs: I can't wait to hear all about your shower. It sounds like its going to be so much fun! I love the ice cube idea! 

Laura LOVING the bump pictures! Such a difference between 14 and 20 weeks! It seems to be a period of big growth, as I've sprung outwards as well! I can't wait for your scan news tomorrow! I hope you get the news you want. And I always do that thing where you try to convince yourself the opposite outcome will happen so you don't get too disappointed, but either way I know you'll be thrilled!

Lauren, if it helps any your scan is 2 days before mine, so I have the longest to wait lol! But it's now less than two weeks, which is great! Feels like we've been waiting for these 20 week scans forever.

Lindsey I have hear the Ina may book is really good, you'll have to let us know how you get on with it and if its worth the read. I cannot believe how much it costs to give birth in America. It just seems insane, and I don't know how anyone ever affords any medical care!! What happens if you give birth and can't pay?! Do they repossess your baby?! :haha:

Afm, no real news at all. Four people in the past two days have congratulated me, but not people I directly told, they have noticed themselves which is so bizarre, but great! I'm so tired this week and cannot wait for 3.30pm tomorrow and the weekend!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Hayley for shower food get down to Iceland. I absolutely love their party food, and since its "almost" Christmas (in the minds of shops anyway!) they should have all the Christmas nibbles in. Minimum effort, maximum yummy!

I'm a real sucker for party food...


----------



## linzylou

It is expensive! We've looked into "buying" insurance but the monthly rate would make it just as expensive (if not more so) than paying cash. Luckily, we have the money for our prenatal care + birth already saved but it's still stressful - especially since I can't know exactly what kind of delivery I'll get! Next baby, I might feel comfortable going with a midwife/birthing center which is said to be cheaper. :shrug: I have no idea what happens if you can't pay - I imagine the whole bill goes to a collections agency and puts a dent in your credit score, making it harder for you to take out a loan in the future. I would hate to find out!

Sarah, I looked through Ina May's book and the first chapter is literally devoted to women telling their positive, natural birth experiences. A nice change from all the women wanting to tell you their horror stories!!


----------



## doggylover

:Oh the book may be worth it just for that first chapter then! I have read some horrific things on b+b lately in the labour section :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cherrybump

labor reading already lol. Mind you ive pop in there a little to but not recently. 

Ohh i was meant to say to you doglover i got my boots things through :) but its says vaild from the 30th lol which is good as thats when i get paid lol :) 

I'm pretty sure i felt 2 pops and a flutter the other day and was soo cheesing since i was watching true blood lol. Then yesterday few times through the day and when i was sitting down watching more true blood i felt more :) this could be the start yay!!!


----------



## doggylover

That's great Cherry! Your baby is clearly a big True Blood fan lol!!!

I know what you mean about waiting to get paid, we had to get oil this week and it's so expensive! Unlike England, in NI we have oil tanks in our gardens rather than being connected to any mains gas or anything, and it's ridiculous. Like £600 twice or three times a year just to heat your flipping home!!


----------



## Cherrybump

It's a joke how much you go through and how expensive it's getting. No wonder some old people surfing with no heating. I dont have no heating either and mines is pre-pay but it still eats away like 40 pound a month and thats money i just dont have :( xx


----------



## doggylover

It's crazy isn't it, all our money goes on bills or in savings. Drives me nuts though that bills take so much! :wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, that is really expensive. I couldn't imagine having to pay all of that out of pocket. I was actually suprised with how much I've had to pay for the genetic screening stuff I had done in September. That was nearly a grand and I have insurance so I can't imagine how much that would have been without insurance. I can say that if you don't pay a medical bill it does go to collections and then that hospital may refuse to treat you in the future. That happened to my mom with the town doctor's office because she was never billed anything so she didn't even know she owed until it was turned into collections. They won't treat her at that doctor's office now.

Hayley, a guy at my DH's work said you should definitely do a 4d scan. He said it was worth whatever extra money it costs. So I think DH and I are going to try and get a 4d scan done at some point.

Sarah, I've been thinking of using a Tens machine for labor and trying to avoid getting an epidural but I'm not even sure if I would have that option. I had never even heard of a Tens machine until I joined this website. 

Laura, I hope your scan went well today! I can't wait to hear the results. :)

AFM, my cross stitch stuff arrived today that I wanted to make for the baby so I started working on one of the bibs today. It's really exciting making something for the baby. My scan will also still be happening on the 13th. DH told me yesterday that he might be working the night shift on Tues which would mean we'd have to re-schedule the appointment (this is too big an appointment for DH and I to feel okay with him missing it). Anyways, he found out today that he'll be working 5 to 5 (appointment is at 5) so he's basically just decided he's leaving work early and he doesn't care what they say. I think it's kind of cute that he's impatient for this appointment as I am since I had told him I would reschedule it, he just had to tell me when.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I'm so glad you mentioned a TENS machine, I've really been thinking about hiring one or buying one too. I read a little bit about them the other day, and they seem to be perfect for the style of birth I would like. I want to stay at home for as long as possible, so it would be so helpful to get me through that time. 

I can't wait to see what you make for baby! And I'm sure that after Tuesday when you know the gender and can colour coordinate things you will be making so much! I wish I was in any way able to make things, luckily dh's family are great and I have them making cardigans, bootees, and hopefully some bits for the nursery! I tried to learn to knit last year...no joy unfortunately!


----------



## MrsHippo

You guys have it all planned out don't you :) I haven't even thought about the birth... Sorry I lie, I have decided I want a water birth but that's about it.

You'll definitely have to show us photos of the stuff your knitting, will be lovely to see how they look once you've finished :)

Oh also, for you UK ladies I found a website called simplymaternity.co.uk its great, I am on there looking at tops. They show you clothes from everywhere (topshop/Dorothy Perkins ect) without having to trawl through the web. I didn't know new look sold maternity vest tops for like £3.50 :) will definitely be buying some of them because mine are starting to ride up which is annoying!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Speaking of maternity clothes, I just ordered two sweaters off this site, https://www.milanoo.com/Maternity-Clothes-c226. It's based in London I think but they ship to a bunch of different places and a lot of the stuff was super cute and decently priced. I can't wait for my stuff to arrive to see if I actually like it when I put it on.


----------



## Cherrybump

Dogglover: I think it's just to keep there wages up for them so they rob it from us who have little :(.

Ohh ive just opened another page with the web site might just have a little snoop lol.

My sickness came back today. I hope it's just a one of thing but who knows. Just ate a ice lollie and i now feel better :). gonna have to carry one or buy one when im out lol.


----------



## doggylover

Oh thanks for those links ladies!

Lauren I know what you mean about the vest tops. I am a weirdo who wears a vest top under almost everything (like an old person!!) and have been living in the lack maternity one my SIL gave me in a bag of maternity clothes, so will definitely need more!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope you feel better soon, Cherry! Popsicles always made me feel better too.


----------



## Cherrybump

I think it was just one off day im ok today lol even went for a really long walk :) pretty sore now so its time to relax and wait for i'm a celeb to start x


----------



## MrsHippo

I wear vest tops under everything too haha .... Never thought about that actually. We might just be a little weird :p 

Glad your feeling better Cherry :) 

Scan is a week tomorrow!!! I hope it comes quickly :) I'm kind of nervous though - about the sex. Everyone has been telling me how they can magically see in to my stomach and tell its a boy!! It has been driving me mad! Anyway, I've heard it so much that I don't want a boy :/ for a while now I've been happy to have either but now I'm worried that if they tell me it's a boy I will be disappointed :'( I wish people would keep these things to themselves....


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren, I am 100% sure that no matter what they tell you at your scan you will be more than happy just to know that your LO is healthy in there. Don't worry about it, and take it as it comes.

Today dh and I went to mothercare to try out the pram I have chosen (the mothercare my3- basically a mothercare own brand quinny buzz) we had it out, folded it a million times, changed bathe seat unit from pushchair to pram and back, shook it, got the quinny down, did the same with it, compared everything about them...and decided that yes, we will go for the my3! Then we went to ikea and looked at the nursery furniture we are getting :) big day of baby window shopping!


----------



## MrsHippo

doggylover said:


> Oh Lauren, I am 100% sure that no matter what they tell you at your scan you will be more than happy just to know that your LO is healthy in there. Don't worry about it, and take it as it comes.
> 
> Today dh and I went to mothercare to try out the pram I have chosen (the mothercare my3- basically a mothercare own brand quinny buzz) we had it out, folded it a million times, changed bathe seat unit from pushchair to pram and back, shook it, got the quinny down, did the same with it, compared everything about them...and decided that yes, we will go for the my3! Then we went to ikea and looked at the nursery furniture we are getting :) big day of baby window shopping!

Oh I do hope that I am happy... I'm just worried I'll be disappointed. Im trying not to think about it too much though. You girls are the first I've mentioned it to, I feel like a bad person thinking it :( 

Ooo you had a real productive day then :) I like the look of these designer pushchairs but own brand ones are just as nice and cost so much less!! If I was buying a pushchair id definitely shop around.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww love baby shopping. I got bored so i popped the cot up so FOB mum can check it over wish it came with instructions lol would have been nice. but it was a second hand one lol. Finally got it up. it looks long and short :( but its ok at least it not to high for me to lean over.. x

Had my long walk with my sister today my butt is still hurting with i get up and walk :( pulled a muscle haha


----------



## MrsHippo

I don't think I could handle a long walk at the moment, walking around a shop is enough for me at the moment :p 

Got a question, has anyone started getting stretch marks yet? I'm hoping I don't get many (if I do get them), I've been using bio oil for a couple of weeks now but was wondering when do they start appearing? Can it be early on when you just start showing or is it something that will happen later on? And will we just wake up one day with one or do you start gradually noticing it then it darkens??


----------



## doggylover

Lauren do NOT feel bad for worrying you'll be disappointed about gender!! The very fact that you feel bad about it shows that you are already a great mum! You are worried that maybe you will get negative feelings, and that just shows that you care so much already about your baby that you don't WANT to feel that way. And if you do, it isn't something you can help - we can't help the way we feel at all. Just try not to worry, and see what happens on the day.

I really should start using bio-oil. No stretch marks yet...yet being the operative word!! :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Thank you. I think I just needed to get it off my chest... My problem is I over think things!! 

I worry about stretch marks because my mum got them quite bad during her pregnancies. I have bio oil and that coco butter stuff but haven't been using that as much because it's cold :p I know we can't prevent stretch marks but I'm hoping I can reduce them by oiling as much as possible


----------



## I Love Lucy

MrsHippo, I know exactly what you mean regarding the gender. MIL keeps saying I'm having a boy but her reasons for saying it irritate me so much that I feel like I'll be a bit disappointed if I am having a boy because I imagine she'll be like "I told you so". I feel like if she was just making a random guess then I would be okay with it but she keeps saying it's a boy because the babies heartbeat has been a little slower at every appointment and that's what happened with her youngest son. I keep wanting to shout at her that I'm not you and just because your son's heartbeat kept slowing down doesn't mean that's automatically a sign for a boy for everyone else. Not to mention, if she wants to put so much stock in that old wives tale then she needs to be reminded that my babies heartbeat is still in the girl range. So I know what you mean about feeling like you would rather people not take guesses about what your babies gender is. 

As for stretchmarks, I don't have any yet from pregnancy but considering I got some from a growth spurt in puberty I'm sure I'll get some eventually. Everything I've read has basically said that if your mother had stretchmarks you'll get them too regardless of what you do. I've also read that ladies on here have said cocoa butter, bio oil, etc. really do nothing but cost your money. Of course, I'm guilty of using bio oil on occasion. If nothing else it does help moisturize my skin.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I would feel the same way if someone was annoying me with stupid reasons - the "I knew it!" If they were right would kill me.

It's you scan tomorrow!!! I'm so excited to find out what your little bundle is!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont use anything for stretch marks i already have some because im over weight but i tired to keep up just using normal creams lol.

I've got a touch of the cold. Husky voice. Sometimes sore ears. Stuffy/runnynose :( head ache :( i do hope it passes soon. Could barely shout 'next please' to the customers lol

I think today it hit me that im pregnant more than even before. Im almost half way now and start to feel baby alot more (flutters and pops) i feel so weir but it let me know baby is still in there and moving around :) and my scan is next week :) xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm sooo excited for my scan tomorrow but I feel like it'll make tomorrow go by so slowly. My appointment isn't until 5 PM central time so I'll have just about all day tomorrow to wait. Good thing DH and I didn't go grocery shopping for the week, I think I'll busy myself with that for awhile.

I also think I want to keep the gender to myself at least until Wednesday before telling people. Both my mom and MIL have said they want to be called right away and told but I kind of don't want to do that. DH and I have waited this long to find out, I don't really feel like we need to rush to tell everyone else if that makes sense. Not to mention, since it's a late appointment DH will probably be going out to eat and then heading right home to go to bed afterwards.

Cherry, I hope you start to feel better. Being sick is never fun and I imagine it's even worse in pg since we're so limited on what stuff we can take.

Anyone notice bloody noses? I was typing on here earlier when my nose started to run. I thought it was just my usual runny nose so I jumped up to get a kleenex to blow my nose. I was quite surprised to see it wasn't snot, but blood coming out of my nose. I never get bloody noses so it was very weird sitting with kleenex stuffed up my nose. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany tomorrow will feel so long I'm sure! But it'll all be worth the wait when you find out!! And absolutely keep it to yourself for a while! It's your news, and you two should enjoy it together until you want to share.

I've heard bloody noses are quite common, luckily I haven't had one yet. I'd freak out!m like you not something I get - only had 1 in my life!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren - Aww hun :/ All I will say to you is try your hardest to get your head around both outcomes. 
You've had a strong feeling its a girl, havn't you? Chances are that will be right (Even though my family havn't produced a boy in 28 years and EVERYBODY told me there was no way I'd have a boy, I FELT all along that it was one!). 
But because I paid too much attention to everybody telling me there was no chance I'd have a boy, I found it quite a shock when I found out it is one!
I don't think I tried hard enough to think of both outcomes though...preparing yourself is key! :)

Don't pay any attention to peoples "hunches", most of the gender predictors were wrong for me too, and the heart rate was also in the "Girl" range - my midwife laughed her head off when I asked her about that as apparently there is no truth in it whatsoever! 

*fingers crossed* you get the outcome you want, but regardless you will love the little guy or girl to death! :)

Brittany - I havn't had a bloody nose yet but I keep reading that its a common symptom! Bizzare one though!! Soooooo excited for your scan outcome! I can't WAIT to hear...please don't keep US waiting too long lol!!

I decided not to tell any of my extended family the sex - we're going to wait until the birth! Its hard though.
But we drove to my sisters house straight after our gender scan and met my sister, nieces and my parents there - I told my 5 yr old niece in private first and then had her announce it for me, it was cute :)

As for stretch marks, I havn't had any yet. Not sure when they start to appear?! Will have to invest in some bio oil! :)

I'm not sure how much I beleive that our pregnancies will echo our mothers with regards to stretch marks etc - they say that about morning sickness and stuff too, yet my mum and sister both never had a single feeling of nausea in both of their pregnancies and I've vomited almost every day so far! lol. Lucky me!

I've been feeling AWFUL today :( I'm not sure if its my condition, or anemia maybe?! I just feel exhausted, I have constant heart palpitations and headaches, and just feel SO weak, dizzy and tearful all the time...I don't know whats wrong with me. I feel like I could sleep forever.

In good news though, I had my baby shower yesterday and it was soooo much fun! :) Everybody said they had a great time, and I was spoiled with lovely gifts! I took loads of photos but I can't put them up on Facebook coz everything was blue themed and it will give away the gender to those who dont know...doh! lol. 

I'll have to try to put some up here, I took a slightly early 20 week bump pic yesterday too....need to get that up!

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, I'm sorry everyone has been harrassing you about the gender when they don't even know. I've noticed that pregnancy really brings out the rudeness in some people, and they suddenly think they can say/do whatever they want!! Try not to let them get you down. You'll be a great mom to whatever colored bundle you're having!

Brittany, I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow! I bet you've never been so happy to go grocery shopping (to pass the time) lol! I definitely think you should savor all these little parts of pregnancy for as long as you can. Both OH's mom and mine also wanted to know ASAP. And no bloody noses here, sorry - just stuffy ones.

Hayley, that's GREAT about your baby shower!! I bet it was a blast! What kinds of things did you get? Can't wait to see some photos if you decide to post them on here! :)

I haven't gotten any stretch marks yet. I don't know how well it works but I've been using some belly butter with elastin and collagen daily, and itch cream because my stomach itches like no other! I've read that some women don't see any stretch marks until 30+ weeks and/or the very end but as a first-timer I have no clue.

:hugs: to all those feeling under the weather lately. I started coming down with a cold yesterday and today it has been full-blown sneezing, runny nose and sore throat. I had a few errands I couldn't avoid this morning so I let my hormones get the best of me and cried on and off while getting ready. :( I feel a little better now that I've had a nap and some ice cream, but I hope this doesn't linger because we're off to the beach tomorrow and then my MIL will be here on Monday for Thanksgiving. :wacko:


----------



## Laura91

So sorry i've been a crappy stalker lately :( 

Had our scan on Friday, everything went fine - we're having a little girl :pink:

Spent most of the weekend shopping and looking around at pink things :)

Some new pictures in my journal of things we bought :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura91 said:


> So sorry i've been a crappy stalker lately :(
> 
> Had our scan on Friday, everything went fine - we're having a little girl :pink:
> 
> Spent most of the weekend shopping and looking around at pink things :)
> 
> Some new pictures in my journal of things we bought :thumbup: xx

Congratulations on being team pink!!! How exciting :)

Thanks for everyone's messages though about the whole sex thing. Im sure I'll be happy either way :) I have been having dreams about a baby girl but then that might just be because deep down I want a little girl... I don't know. Oh well. I feel better this week about it anyway and no one has said anything yet. My OH kissed my belly the other day and referred to it by the chosen girls name :p don't think he realised he did it though. 

Sorry to hear a couple of you have been feeling pants. I am hoping I manage to get through a full week this week as I haven't done one in what feels like forever! I have been feeling ok *touch wood* apart from awful awful headaches - they have been horrible! 

As for nose bleeds I have been getting them. Not proper ones though like you would if you hit yourself haha but I get blood when I blow my nose. Apparently it's due to increased blood in your vessels at the top of your nose, they swell up or something. So totally normal. 

I brought a new car yesterday :D very excited, should have it by the end of this week/early next. Just waiting for BMW to register it then I can go and pick it up - very excited :happydance: it was strange actually because we were working out how much space we'd have in the back for the car seat and how much space in the boot for the pushchair as before we wouldn't even think about it. 

Here we are talking about our scans and stuff, wait until we are posting photos up of our new arrivals!!! It will be here before we know it :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Amanda i am so sorry to hear about how miserable your scan was!! I would definitely complain, there is no need to be rude!! I am happy to hear you are going for a private one but it's such a shame your having to pay for it when she should have told you. 
Glad baby is healthy though :) 

I am also sorry to hear about your dogs, at least they both lived full happy lives! 

Keep us updated anyway and I really hope this second scan will be a much more pleasant experience x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Aww thanks :) For baby I got got some lovely little blue ugg-style boots, ELMO slippers which I just LOVE!, a gorgeous set of romper suit, bib and vest in tan & cream stripes, another lovely set of a romper suit and hat in blue and grey, a bathtime book, a play book, some lovely arrival announcement cards, a pram charm and a LOVELY winter cardigan - it SO impressed me that the friend who bought that had remembered when baby is due and worked out his age for next winter and got the right size considering she doesnt have children and has never been the type to be interested in them!
For me, there was bath lotions, chocolates and a lovely picture frame :)

I will attach some photos with this post! :) 

Aww I'm sorry you had a bad day, I hope you feel better soon. I cried getting dressed yesterday too, our hormones must be all over right now!!!!

Laura - awww congratulations on your little pink bundle!!!! :) Is Eva the babies name? (from your signature)

Will check out your journal to see what you've been buying! :)

*RosemaryJayne* - I'm so sorry to hear of the problems you've had with Marcos flu and your dogs passing :hugs: I hope you're ok.

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about your 20 week scan. :(

That is just SO out of order, and you should 100% make a formal complaint about that treatment.

I had my 20 week scan today and it sounds like it was a world of difference - the sonographer told us everything she was doing, we could see the screen the entire time, and she was just so pleasant. 

That is how it should be and anything less it is just not fair!!! You poor thing :(

I mean, for Gods sake - if I went in for a scan and couldnt see the screen and had to sit in silence, I would be SO anxious that something is wrong and thats why theyre not saying anything! They should NOT have put you through worry like that.

I mean, maybe she'd had a bad day, had to give the person before you bad news or something....but still, this is her JOB...she needs to be professional!

FAB news that Marco has booked a private scan though! That was lovely of him! :) We had a private scan at 16 weeks and the difference is amazing - they spend SO much time with you and really talk you through everything, you will really enjoy it! :)

Did you tell the private place about your experience with the NHS scan and that they couldnt confirm the gender?
Because my sister was very upset that they couldnt confirm the sex at her 20 week scan, so she went for a private one and they didnt charge her for it! 

I hope your private scan is wonderful, I'm sure it will be.

On the plus side, the scan piccy is lovely - what a little cutie! Based on skull theory, it does look like a little boy to me :)

*As for me*, I had the 20 week scan this morning and everything looks good! :) And she confirmed that its a boy, yay!!!! :D 
It was the same sonographer from our 12 week scan, she was really nice and even said that he is a lovely baby to scan! :)
She did say he's breech at the moment but that will more than likely change :)

I then had my meeting with the consultant - everything is fine with my condition right now but we're still waiting on the results of the last blood test which will determine the likelihood of baby having the same thyroid condition as me.
I asked about the c-section and they're going to refer me to a Birth Choice clinic, so yet more waiting before I find out!!

My blood pressure was high again, but they said they'll just keep an eye on it.

I asked the nurse about the symptoms I was having yesterday - she asked if I had noticed that babies movements had been more frequent since I had the weak/faint/tired feeling, I said yes. She said this is called "the quickening" - has anybody heard of that?!
She said its an old school thing, but its very true - that basically a woman will experience feeling extremely tired and weak right before the baby kicks in to high activity mode! :) Weird, huh?!

I'm attaching some pics from the baby shower :)
 



Attached Files:







101_3035.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









101_3038.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 5









101_3052.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6









101_3073.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









101_3033.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura91

RosemaryJayne - I'm glad your MIL is getting better and I hope your OH is feeling better soon. I'm sorry about your dogs :hugs: 

I think the way the sonographer treat you is absolutely disgusting - you should definitely make a complaint!

My sonographer person pushed on quite hard at times but I think it's because i've got a bigger tum than I should have so may be harder to see baby :shrug: Saying that though, she didn't press on hard enough to leave a bruise! :hugs:

I'm glad you've booked a private scan, but you shouldn't have to. I hope you have a fantastic appointment. Also, maybe tell them about your experience with the hospital and they might even give you a little longer or go into more detail than normal, worth a try?

LiverpoolLass - Glad you had a lovely time and got some great presents by the sounds of it! 

Yep, so far we've decided on Eva Nicole (although Nicole will just be the middle name) :)

Strangely, since my scan i've felt the baby move a lot more :shrug: So strange! And i'm almost positive that you can feel it from the outside - although as soon as either me or OH put our hand there to feel she shy's away :haha: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Laura! Glad to hear your scan went well! 

Amanda, I'm glad to hear your OH's mom has made a full recovery. I am sorry to hear about Marco getting the flu, your dogs passing away, and the 20 week scan not going very well. As for the sonographer, I definitely think you should complain. I imagine you're not the only person she has treated that way and something so joyful really shouldn't be ruined because the sonographer has a crappy attitude. Hopefully your scan on Thursday goes better and the sex can be confirmed.

Hayley, I'm so glad your baby's gender was confirmed. I bet that is a relief considering all the boy items you received. 

AFM, my scan is today at 5:00. I feel like time is dragging by so I've been trying to do things to keep me busy. I'm planning to go grocery shopping today to help waste time and I've been spending a lot of time cross-stitching on one of the baby bibs I'm making. My thumb is very much opposed to this though since it's starting to get sore. :lol:

I'm also feeling like it's a girl. I had a dream again this morning about the ultrasound and being told it's a girl. I still keep trying to tell myself it's a boy to prepare myself for that too but it still feels like I'm trying to convince myself of something false. I think I'll feel silly if I'm wrong about what the sex is though so hopefully I'm right. :lol:


----------



## doggylover

Brittany don't make us wait too long to find out what gender you're having! Have a wonderful scan!

Laura congrats on :pink:! Great news! Looked at some of the bits you got, and they are great, and so cute! As always you are so organised!! And so lovely to be able to feel her moving more.

Amanda I am so sorry to hear about your awful scan :hugs: definitely complain, and I would make a point of saying there are signs up saying to ask abut gender and even though you did you got no answer. I'm glad oh has booked a private scan - I wonder if you'll still be :blue: at it! Awful to hear he's been so unwell though, make sure you both take it easy over the next while. 

Lindsey I hope you aren't getting too sick! 

Lauren exciting about your new car - what sort did you get? I know what you mean, i wrote off my car last winter and dh had to get a new one at the same time, and we both made sure we got ones with isofix points for the future car seat bases! And don't even say about posting pictures of LO when they arrive! That just seems insane to me! 

Hayley, I've never heard of the quickening (sounds like a horror movie! :haha:) but I'm glad to hear that your symptoms are something normal. Glad the scan and appointment went well, and hopefully you won't be waiting too long until your appointment about your c-section. Love the baby shower pictures! That little outfit is adorable!!!!

Nothing new with me today. I'm 19 weeks and its a week and a day until my 20 weeks scan :) can't believe I've made it to almost half way! My belly looks HUGE today!

Oh, and a kid at school asked me if I was pregnant today! I finally got to be really cruel and look puzzled and say "um, no I'm not pregnant." Her face just dropped!!! I burst out laughing, and she said "oh my gosh I felt so bad for a second there! Because everyone is saying you are pregnant, and someone said on Facebook it's a boy!" That's pretty impressive that the kids at school know the gender of my baby when I don't :haha: so yes, I am cruel, but I've been waiting to do that for ages! I take my small pleasures where I can!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah - its a 1 series. I already have one but will be getting the newer version. Basically, we went in to look at the 3 series as we wanted a bigger car but they were asking for a big deposit and with Xmas and stuff we didn't want to do that. So just enquired about a 1 series and we dont need to put down a deposit (as our car covers it) and we will be paying £20 less a month than we currently do - road tax and insurance is the same. SO we are getting a brand new car for less a month! (we lease them). Couldn't say no really :) the new ones have more space inside too so we have plenty of space for chair ect. 

The weirdest thing just happened!!! I am lying in the bath (as I always am when I'm on here haha) I was typing this message and felt quite strong movements but carried on typing then it happened again, this time I glanced down and my actual stomach was moving!!!!! It didn't just happen once either. I shouted Adam in and he saw it too so started wiggling my belly and it kept happening. The first two were on the left side of my belly button (as though I'm looking down) then the rest happened on the right! I thought it was too early to be seeing it??? I text my mum straight away like OMG I have an alien in my stomach!! Haha! I've been feeling movement but the strong ones haven't been so regular so I am really really shocked that this just happened!! I really thought it was too early! 

:O


----------



## doggylover

That's amazing!!! I saw a little movement at the weekend but certainly nothing as immense as you are describing!! And so nice for OH to be able to see it as well! Your going to have a super active LO then!

I'm now sitting with my top pulled up, and my trousers pushed down and keeping an eye on my bump!

It's funny the way car finance works out sometimes, a friend of mine just got a new car for cheaper than the same type second hand!!


----------



## MrsHippo

It was amazing!! Stopped now though. You should jump in a hot bath and see if that sets it off :) 

We were looking at the second hand ones but they were charging more APR than the new ones!! 

With all these scans happening and everyone feeling more movement it's all becoming more real :D x


----------



## I Love Lucy

40 minutes until my scan!! I feel like I'm going to burst with excitement. I wish I just had DH take the day off so we could do an early appointment. Waiting all day until he's done with work is TORTURE!!

Mrs.Hippo, that was so cool you were able to see the baby move. I _think_ I've been starting to feel the movements on the outside but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## BStar

Morning Ladies, i'm terrible as I haven't written on here in ages. But I have been keeping up with all the exciting and some not so good things that have been going on.

Congrats to everyone who has had their gender scans already, so exciting!! I have my 20 week scan in 8 hours and even though I'm team yellow i can't believe that if we wanted to know if it was a girl or a boy we could by this afternoon. the more I think about it the more I want to know, but then I still really want the surprise at the end.

I know what you ladies mean about the gender guessing, I have a fairly close friend who is determined i am having a boy even though everyone else seems to think it's a girl. the only reason she thinks it's a boy is she can't see me with a little girl (which i don't quite understand...) and because none of our close circle of friends has a girl yet and she just seems to think another of our friends will have the first girl. I'm not sure if i'm just taking it wrong because it's from her or if she is generally being kind of cow-ish:shrug:

Congrats on the girl laura91! :pink:

Sorry to hear about the horrible scan you had rosemaryjayne and the run of bad luck you have been having *fingers crossed its over now*. I have heard some not very nice stories about some sonographers:growlmad:. It's just terrible because you would think that they would understand how exciting and nerve wracking this is, especially when it's your first child. But it's very exciting you have a private scan booked, that's very thoughtful that your OH did that (I know mine would never think of it).

On another thread I frequent one of the girls and her partner decided that they wanted to stay team yellow and when they went for their scan they told the sonographer this. the lady then purposefully made the look at the screen when the "potty shot" was visible and apparently it was quite clear what they were having. I just can't believe that some people could be so plain cruel!! 

LiverpoolLass how exciting that you got team blue confirmed:blue:!! And your baby shower sounds fab! Baby showers are a big thing here is Australia. My mum is organising mine for me, which is exciting. We are thinking of having it sometime at the end of January/start of February.

I haven't felt any kicks really yet, I have felt movements of a sort and frequently have been getting internal type pain which I have put down to the baby leaning on something it shouldn't be cos it only lasts a few seconds and then eases after a while. I can't wait to feel proper kicks and my hubby is so excited to feel his first kick. He talks and sings to my belly constantly and sometimes refers to it as a girl. I have also had a lil blood when I blow my nose but no full on blood noses as yet, thank goodness.

Oh and I have my first midwife appt/booking in appt tomorrow afternoon, but have just found out that hubby can't come as he has a tattoo booked (he is a tattoo artist) and can't cancel it. So i'm hoping it isn't important for him to be there as otherwise I will have to reschedule and hopefully my mum is free to come with me tomorrow so I don't have to go and try and remember all the info myself. Hahah I have a brain like a sieve at the moment and am constantly forgetting things, its ridiculous!!

anyways orry for the ridiculously long post and sorry to the girsl that i didn't congratualte separately on their gender scans, there have been so many and with my sieve for a brain it's hard to remember them all, sorry :blush:


----------



## BStar

oh and i forgot to post these.....

My 14 week and 20 week pics. i'm not sure if i can see much difference between the two. Excuse the dirty mark on the mirror in the second pic i didn't notice it until later :dohh: I have only put on about 2-3kgs so far, so i'm thinking the baby must be taking advantage of the extra nutrition i had going on before i was preggers :haha: hehe.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks....JPG
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









20 weeks....JPG
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I got a surprise today when I found out I am team :blue: 

I wasn't getting a boy vibe at all so this has been quite a shock. I'll update more when it's not so late.


----------



## wannabwatkins

Been awhile since been on here have worked 100 hours in last 2 weeks. Cant wait to have thanksgiving n black friday off to sleep....have gender scan monday


----------



## BStar

I Love Lucy said:


> Well I got a surprise today when I found out I am team :blue:
> 
> I wasn't getting a boy vibe at all so this has been quite a shock. I'll update more when it's not so late.

congrats on being team blue I Love Lucy. How very exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHippo

I Love Lucy said:


> Well I got a surprise today when I found out I am team :blue:
> 
> I wasn't getting a boy vibe at all so this has been quite a shock. I'll update more when it's not so late.

Congratulations :) 

I guess there is no real way of ever knowing what we are having. People get 'feelings' right but if you think about it they have a 50/50 chance of getting it right!! At least you can go out and buy lots of little blue things now :p xx


----------



## doggylover

Brittany congratulations on :blue:! Like the others said it's impossible to ever know, but once the shock wears off you will go blue crazy when shopping!!

Bstar - I can't believe that story about the sonographer purposefully making the couple look at the gender! THAT'S SO MEAN! And strange! I guess some people take their kicks where they can get them... 
And I love the bump pics! I can see a definite difference! I've put on roughly the same amount of weight, so I guess that's pretty normal! I also thought it didn't seem like a lot...especially as my bump seems MASSIVE!!

Teresa goodness I'm sure you are EXHAUSTED working that much. I guess Thanksgiving is pretty soon (maybe next week?) so hopefully you get a good break then.

1 week until my scan :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Ive been in and out threads i must get like 17 a day lol. And ive been watching all 4 season of true blood i know there is a 5th one but i need to download that lol. Currently sitting half way through the 4th one then ill be more glued back on here. Ive missed a few posts and skipped right the end lol.

I'm feeling a little better drinking alot of water to help clear it all out. Just got a cough and stiffle nose my voice is coming back thank god :).

Just got a letter from the council and man they are driving me insane. After FOB move in they keep asking for more info even if we have handed it in and now they asking for my maternity leave date and pay. I dont even know this my until i see midwife. I'm sure she said she had to go through paper work with me next time as i need to hand it into work also *sighs* 

Sorry to hear about your scan hun. Sorry i can't rememeber you name. (baby brain) But i think you should put a complaint in as they is no way to talk to anyway if your working. If i spoke like that to a customer for sure they complain and i'd get in trouble. So next time your up there hun remember to put one in and tell them it left you upset and didnt know whether to say something or not. 

I've got my scan a week today and it wont come fast enough. when lying down i can feel my belly getting harden :) just wish it look more like that when i stood up lol.


----------



## Laura91

Sorry i'm still using usernames but i'm on a few threads and keep getting names muddled :dohh:

DoggyLover - I love it when people comment on my bump/pregnancy, I keep thinking people will just think i've put weight on :haha:

MrsHippo - I wanna see my baby moving :haha:! I can _feel_ her moving quite a lot but not _looked_ for her moving yet 

BStar - Well done on staying team yellow (if you did!) it will make an even better surprise at the end :) That's so mean about the sonographer showing the potty shot! I'd definitely complain, maybe even try and get a bit of compo too ;)

ILoveLucy - Congratulations on your blue bump! 

Cherry - I know the feeling about threads, I must have 25 subscriptions :blush: I'm too nosey for my own good :haha:

Hope everyone's ok! 

Here's this weeks bump (a day early) against last weeks :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514171&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887560https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514173&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1352887569


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - Aww that's such a pretty name! :) I love it :)

*Sarah* - :haha: I was thinking the same thing about "the quickening" lol - sounds bizzaro! I mentioned it to my mum though and she said her mother told her about it when she was pregnant, apparently its an old fashioned phrase but its very much true! :) It certainly makes sense coz since that day my little Bean has been somersaulting left right and centre! 

Oooh how exciting about the scan! Are you at all tempted to abandon Team Yellow?! hehe! I would be! I hope you manage to stay strong though, it will be a lovely surprise at the end!!!


*Lauren* - Oooh how exciting about the movements!!!! Lovely that OH was able to see it too!


*BStar* Wow! I can't beleive that story about the sonographer, how cruel?!?!

Aww yeah the baby shower was so much fun. Do you guys do anything different at showers in Australia? 

I hope your first midwife appointment went well! Keep us informed! :)

*Brittany* - Congratulations on your little blue bundle! I hope everything was fine with baby at the scan? Did you get a nice picture?

*Wannabewatkins* - Aww thats a lot of hours! :( Can't wait to find out what you're having!!!

*As for me....* - I had a HORRIBLE night, last night :( I ended up in hospital....AGAIN!

I had another panic attack (second one in 3 days, I hadnt one for MONTHS prior to that!) in the early evening which I think was brought on by the stress I'm under right now - we have the move to Liverpool this weekend, there is SO much still to do, and we have house viewings going on here too to try to find a property to move in to before Christmas preferably - After the panic attack, I calmed right down but then I suddenly got these excrutiating sharp stabbing pains in my stomach.

It was so intense it made me cry out in pain, it just felt like something was really wrong. I called the hospital and they told me to take some paracetomol :/

I left it an hour or so but I noticed that the movements, which had been constant all day, had stopped and I had a really bad headache too. 

I decided that I wasn't going to be fobbed off by the hospital - after all, if the baby was born and something was wrong I would insist on him being seen - so to me theres no difference just because he's inside me, if I think something wrong then its my job as a parent to ensure his wellbeing, right?!

So I called the hospital back and said I wasnt happy and I wanted someone to see me, listen to the baby and take my blood pressure. They agreed and we went in....the babys heartbeat was fine, but my blood pressure was really high. They think thats what the problem was :/

They let me go home but they said they'll send a midwife out to me at home in a day or so to check my blood pressure again.

I'm supposed to be on bed rest and staying calm - pretty hard to do that while in the midst of a major house move! :/


----------



## Laura91

Awww no! Can you not delegate some of the jobs to others? Maybe give OH more to do or ask some friends for some favours? I know it's not practical but needs must :hugs: xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for the congrats everyone! It was all rather overwhelming yesterday. I had a bit of a hard time accepting that I had no boy vibes at all. All my friends kept talking about how they just "knew" what they were having so I kind of felt like there was something wrong with me since I thought it was a girl and I was definitely wrong.

Not to mention, MIL has been saying it was a boy because of the heartbeat stuff (even though it's in the girl range) and I partially wanted her to be wrong just so she would quit acting like that old wives tale is fact which is how she has been acting. I'm sure she is going to have this "I told you so" attitude now and I'm not looking forward to dealing with it at all. DH told her the gender over the phone last night but I refused to talk to her when she asked. I feel like I need to adjust to it being a boy since that outcome was so unexpected to me before I deal with her.

We did have a great scan though and DH and I bought an outfit last night for our son. I had the same U/S tech that I did for my 12 week scan. I think she really enjoys taking measurements and stuff of my baby because he is just so cooperative. I'm already so proud of him and he's not even here yet. :cloud9: I did attach some photos from the scan, the first one is just a regular profile shot, the second one is the potty shot, the third one is a 4D picture of him rubbing his eye, and the fourth one is a 4D facial shot. 

We also have our nursery set picked out which you can see here. I'm so excited about doing the nursery and buying more clothes. I was reminded last night that I actually prefer boy clothes to girl clothes since I like the "boy" colors and themes more.

My OB did upset me about my weight though when she said I have gained more then she would like. This always frustrates me so much because I always weigh more in the evening then what I do in the morning. I don't know what they expect considering they requested I drink 20 ozs of water an hour before the appointment and they're weighing me with clothes and boots on. That's obviously going to add some extra pounds. But, even if I am not exactly in the ideal weight range for how far along I am, I don't get why they need to make a big deal about it. The baby is healthy, my blood pressure is normal, this supposed extra weight hasn't caused any health problems for me or the baby. It just seems like all the weight comment did was make me feel like a crap mother because I don't fit in exactly with the ideal guidelines that they have. I'm trying not to dwell on it but this whole weight thing does nothing but cause me stress at every appointment. Anyways, I attached my 20 week bump picture. It's really cool to see us all getting bigger.
 



Attached Files:







bnb20weeks1.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 4









bnb20weeks2.jpg
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 5









bnb20weeks3.jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 4









bnb20weeks4.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 4









20weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

Brittany those pics are great! The one where he is rubbing his eyes, oh my gosh so adorable!! And I wouldn't worry what your ob said - in your photo you look TINY! Really slender compared to what I see when I stand sideways (which is a lot more flubber :haha:) and remember this ideal pregnancy stuff is all crap anyway - there is no perfect pregnancy, so don't feel bad for not fitting in with the "rules". Your nursery set is so cute! And I must admit, I definitely prefer baby boy clothes to girls!!
Also, I initially had a feeling my baby is a girl, but now it's a feeling that its a boy...so I clearly have no instincts about this at all! Even dh said the other day "just give it up - you have no idea!" 

Hayley, weirdly last night when I was reading my weekly info on babycentre it mentioned quickening!! Twice in one day, and never heard of it before! I want my baby to have/do it (not sure about the correct way to say it) soon. So sorry to hear about your panic attacks. My bf gets them and I know how horrible they can be. As laura said, delegate as much as is humanly possible over the next week with the move. And you were 100% right to get checked out at hospital. Once you get the move done, major bed rest. I wish I was told to do bed rest - I want an excuse to sleep all day!! And nope, I'm happy to stay team yellow!! I think dh would like to find out, but I'm the boss in this house :rofl:

Afm, my boss gave me some forms to fill in for maternity leave. It all seems so far away still! But makes it seem so real.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Laura congrats on team :pink:!!!

Brittany congrats on team :blue:!!!

Seems like the score is much more staggered in here than compared to another thread I'm on. Everyone except me and another girl are team blue. :)

AFM...had family visitors for last week or so...slacking on my thread watching!!

Tried to browse updates.

One thing...Stretch marks...Don't wait until you see them to start putting on your lotion and bio-oil!! I have been applying everyday since 3 months. No signs of anything yet, but they say once you seem them it's too late already. Just make it a habit! :)

Gonna post my progressive belly pics. Definitely POPPING now!
 



Attached Files:







growing belly.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Oh Jenny the bump has popped! It looks great! 

Funny, another thread I am in is majority girls and very few boys! Funny how it all groups together!


----------



## I Love Lucy

The November testing thread in second tri has a lot of team blue members in it. It'll be cool to see how many team blues and team pinks we end up with once everyone has had there scans. 

Jenny, your bump looks great!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - SUCH cute scan photos!!!! :) I'm glad it went so well. Try not to let them get to you about the weight thing - you look tiny to me too apart from a perfect little bump!!

*Sarah* - How weird you came across the quickening thing today! It IS lovely now that I'm feeling my little bean do his somersaults all the time ( and I mean ALL the time lol) but that first day before it happened and I had the faintness/weakness that apparently comes before it was HORRIBLE :/

Hehe good for you staying Team Yellow! Its going to kill me to wait until the end to know what colour your bean is though!  

*Sarah & Laura* - Yeah I'm trying to get OH to do as much as possible with the move, but truth be told he can be rather useless at times and with my family being in Liverpool and my friends all working and being generally rather crap, there is nobody else to help :/
If it were me and my pregnant friend was moving to the other end of the country, I would offer to help with stuff - but noooooooo, not my friends! :D

*Jenny* - cute bump photos! :)

*As for me...*I have nothing much new to report - my sole concern right now is names. We've been torn between Tyne and Noah since the beginning - Tyne we love coz it has meaning to us because of OHs hometown but everybody else seems to hate it, and Noah we love but I don't like common names and the fact that it was Number 16 on last years UK Top 100 list worries me a lot....no matter how much I browse around I can't find any other boys names I like, I'm so picky - I'm just worried that we're going to end up calling him "Bean" forever!!!

I'm including my 20 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







101_3081.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## I Love Lucy

We're debating names too, Hayley. DH had suggested Raiden, Rhidon, and Aiden. The only name I liked out of those was Aiden so I thought that was what we were going to go with. Then when we were at our U/S the tech asked what names I had liked since I mentioned how DH vetoed all my names and I said Ashton and Jayden. DH then commented on how Jayden was a girl name and the U/S tech asked why because she didn't think it was one. Then DH said he thinks of Jade for short when he hears it whereas the U/S tech and I both just think of Jay for short. I don't know if it was hearing someone else say they didn't consider it a girl name or what but when we walked out of there DH was telling me would could name him Jayden as long as we spell it the way I have typed. But I don't feel strongly about the name anymore since DH was so against it before so I think we'll go with Aiden but I'm just not sure. Finding the right name is HARD! 

We have chosen not to reveal the name until the baby is here though so this name dilemma is probably a bit of a blessing since it's not likely that I'll let the name slip since he doesn't have one yet.

You also have a lovely 20 week bump. :)


----------



## Laura91

ILoveLucy - I wanted to prove my MIL wrong too :haha: Everyone thought I was having a boy so I managed to prove literally everyone wrong! I don't think there is a way of definitely _knowing_ the sex until you have your scan. At the end of the day, you have 50% chance of being right ;)

Glad you had a great scan and those pictures are great - especially the one rubbing his eye! Maybe you had just woken him up? :)

I love your nursery set! I've never seen any like that near me, they're all really boring or covered in loads of different colours and silly characters :( My mum's going to make mine for me so I can have exactly what I want :)

Don't worry about the weight thing, i'm bigger than I should be but my midwife says it's absolutely fine - plus you don't even look to have any fat on you :haha: It's all just 'guidelines' for a perfect pregnancy but she says probably only 1% of people are in that category. I always wondered why they weighed you with a full bladder and shoes on too! Bit silly really.

DoggyLover - Well done for staying team yellow! I wish my boss would just bloody come in so I can go through my maternity stuff with him, i've had it all sorted for a couple of weeks now but he never comes into the office!

Jenny - Wow you definitely have popped! 

LiverpoolLass - Don't worry about the name thing, even though we've picked Eva out I still feel a bit :wacko: about it.. I think it's cause she's not here yet and it feels weird saying it when you can't put a face to the name.. I love both names you have picked out and near me, I only know of 1 Noah - no Tynes ;) Lovely bump photo too!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Good luck at your private scan tonight Amanda. I hope you're able to find out the gender. :)

Your bump picture looks great as well! I still don't feel like I look all that pg. Especially when I have my clothes on.


----------



## doggylover

Ladies does anyone else feel like a WHALE at the minute? I feel huge this week. And not in a good "bumpy" kind of way. Just...HUGE. I LOVE my bump, but i hate feeling so cumbersome already. I'm not even half way, what will I be like in 20 weeks time?!!?!? I'm not enjoying week 19 at all. I just feel like I'm lunbering around all the time. An enormous, lumbering whale.

Brittany, i think we won't reveal the name either until baby is here. Well, we won't know which gender it is firstly, but I don't think we'll reveal either of our choices, just let them find out on the day. My mum KEEPS asking though, and it's getting hard to put her off!! I like the name Aiden a lot! And glad oh is coming round to Jayden...they are a funny breed men. They won't believe their wives, but they'll believe a stranger. My dh does that too. Drives me nuts!

Amanda, have fun at your private scan! Find out what team you are on and let us know asap!

Hayley, see now you mentioned this quickening, I think I have it! :haha: I've been feeling baby move so much more than normal, and at all times of day rather than the few I felt before!! Also, I LOVE the name Noah. It's pretty rare here, but of course another teacher at my school just called her baby that! I know that shouldn't matter, and if I was giving advice to someone about it I'd say name the baby Noah anyway if it was a boy, but I'm just not comfortable doing it so close to hers! And if you like Tyne...go with Tyne! I think it's cute, and quirky!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Amanda & Hayley...bumps are looking good!! :)

Amanda, I also haven't gained anything...1kg at max. But baby is definitely growing and healthy, so I guess that's all that matters!! What's weird is to think about all the extra blood, fluids, boobs, baby, etc. that is making more weight and to have it not make a difference in your weight! Guess we lost weight being sick all those months. Less to lose later if we stay at this rate! :) I wasn't as skinny as I would have liked to have been before the BFP, but I'm happy overall with my PG size.

My mom gained 40lb when she had me and lost ALL of it once she had me. Then, she lost even more from breastfeeding to the point she was so thin the doc told her to stop breastfeeding! I hope that happens to me. ;)

Severe 2 day headache just seeing its way out. SO GLAD. Man, I hate these stinking headaches!! :(

Haven't felt baby much since last week when she was hammering away on my belly while I was getting ready to fall asleep. I can't wait until I can feel her more regularly. I've started putting headphones on my belly while I play piano...just in case she can hear it and benefit. Last night, it was mostly Christmas carols as I've been brushing up before we go play/sing for senior citizens in a couple of weeks. :)


----------



## Laura91

DoggyLover - I feel like a whale too! Infact OH said last night "I wonder how big you'll get? Cause you're only half way now.." and he didn't dare finish his sentence :growlmad: To be fair though, I am quite worried :haha:

Jenny - That's so sweet about the piano thing, i'm sure they can hear things now but I can't remember where I read it.. :shrug:

As for weight I started at 95kg when I first found out, at my 12w scan i'd gone down to 88kg and at my 20w scan I was up to 90kg so all in all i'm still 5kg down :dance: x


----------



## doggylover

Oh Jenny I love that idea of the piano! Pity I can't play...

Weight wise I was 9st 12 when I started, and I'm about 10st 7 now, so just over half a stone (or around 4kg) I dunno if that's normal or what. And that's weighing at home. I haven't been weighed "professionally" since my 8 week appointment.


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm loving all the photos everyone is posting, I'll have to post a photo later if I can be bothered to jump on the laptop :) 

I feel quite big at the moment, I walk past a mirror and think OMG is that me!! Haha. As for weight, I don't have a clue what I weighed before getting pg and don't have a clue now. I lost a lot of weight due to sickness but Ive been able to eat as normal over the last few weeks and I've noticed that I've started to put the weight back on which I'm happy about as I felt too skinny before. 

As for names we have had a girls name for years now but we keep dithering whether or not to use it as a first or middle name as we like a couple of other names. As for boys we are stuck, I really like the name Noah but Adam doesnt :( that is THE only one I like though, I hate everything else Adam suggests or I read in books. We will be keeping our chosen name a secret though as I don't want to listen to people telling me they don't like it. 

I like the idea of the piano being played to baby :) very sweet. Apparently they can hear us from about 17 weeks or something... They suggest singing to your bump and reading stories, they say sometimes the baby will recognise certain songs or music when born :) 

I'm so glad it's Friday tomorrow, get to chill out over the weekend then it's my scan on Monday morning!! :D


----------



## doggylover

Lol we could end up with a whole lot of Noahs then!

And yay for Friday! I'll be at work til 10 tomorrow though as the school play is on- so a late one but chose to help out on Friday so I benefit from the lie in on Saturday!


----------



## MrsHippo

Here are my most recent photos - :) I think I look bigger with my top up rather than down.


----------



## MrsHippo

I just realised than none of these photos I am uploading look very nice lol.... I thought it was just my head that wasn't very photogenic :p


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* Aww thanks :)
I've never heard of Raiden or Rhidon before - I do like unusual names though. Rhidon is cool! I was considering Rylan for a while, which is kind of similar. I must say, I agree with you though - I like Jayden best out of all your choices! I don't think of it as girly at all. Its just Aiden with a more modern twist really! I think its cute :)
It is REALLY hard to find the right name - I mean, the child is going to wear it forever. 


*Laura* - Thank you :) I do love both names but I've always been funny about common names, and lately I seem to be hearing Noah called out everywhere! I love it but I really want my child to be the only one in his class with the name - that seems MUCH more of a safe bet with Tyne! But then, I don't like the reaction I get from people when we tell them the name. Nobody seems to like it apart from us and my 5 year old niece (who says she won't love the baby unless we call it Tyne! lol!) 
I just kind of - can't imagine the baby being called Tyne though, but like you said with Eva - maybe its because we need to see them first before the names will feel like they belong to them?!

*Amanda* - Awww I'm SO pleased you had a nice scan experience! SUCH lovely clear pictures! And yay - welcome to Team :blue:!!!

*Sarah* - Aww I'm sure you don't look like a whale! I don't feel too bad as long as I avoid mirrors at all costs :haha:
Is anybody else starting to have trouble bending over to put shoes on though?! Its definitely starting to get noticably harder for me - and I swear I feel like the baby is going to burst out of my back when I do it!

Are you going to tell us your name choices or keep it quiet here too? I'm sooo nosey lol :haha:

Ooooh how exciting that you have "the quickening" too! hehe! My bean has been quieter today - or maybe I'm just not noticing it so much coz I've been packing up boxes all day?! But I'm glad yours has been active! :) 

Thanks for your comments on the names :) I do just love both - I'm just SO worried about Noah being too common, like I said to Laura above :/
And Jon realllllly has his heart set on Tyne....

*Jenny* - thank you! :)

Such a cute idea with the piano!!!!

*Lauren* - I know how you feel, boys names are sooooo hard! If I was having a girl, I'd have the opposite problem and be spoiled for choice as I love tons of girls names! But boys....I see SO few I like, and even fewer that fit my "not well known" requirement! 
Cute bump picture! :)

*As for me....* I'm BEAT after a day of packing boxes :( One more day and then its D Day!!! Tomorrow will be filled with yet more packing, two house viewings, picking up a spare tyre, cleaning the flat and transporting boxes from here to our storage unit - fun fun fun :cry:

The only baby thing still on my mind is the name - I wish I could just decide on his name so I could start referring to him by it, but I just can't.

I'm now struggling to decide on the surname issue too - Jon and I aren't married, but I had just said that the baby would have his name (Glass).
But now that its a boy....well my family is ALL girls, so it would be kind of nice to have my name in there so it carries on our family name - but I don't want to NOT use Jon's name at all.
I would just double-barrel them but I REALLY don't think _McLean-Glass_ works at all!!! :/


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls, thought I'd just let you know that NEXT have a clerance online at the moment and they have some nice maternity wear - most reduced quite well :) x


----------



## Laura91

Mrs Hippo - Ooh not long till your scan now! Cute bump too :)

DoggyLover - Ouch! They're long hours!

Rosemary - Congratulations on team blue :) Glad you had a better scan :hugs: Great photos too!

LiverpoolLass - Ugh I had trouble with my socks this morning but I thought it was just how I was sat :haha: Looks like this is the beginning of things to come :dohh: Me and my OH aren't married either but I will just be using OH's last name - his is long enough without adding mine into the mix :haha:! I love McLean-Glass! Maybe for the wrong reason though :haha: 

Me - Nothing really exciting, had the worst nights sleep last night so i'm shattered today :( Also, as I got out of bed I noticed my stomach/bump felt weird.. I don't know how to explain it.. sort of uncomfortable, like i'd slept funny :wacko: Then I had the problem with my socks :haha: Then I noticed that my belly button is definitely on its way out now, there's no denying it :sick:
Other than this, nothing yet! I'm at a christening on Sunday so i'm not looking forward to all the size related remarks.. and i'm sure there'll be a few.. x


----------



## Cherrybump

*Mrs Hippo* you have such a lovely bump coming along there. Nice and round. 

*rosemaryjayne* I'm so happy your private scan wsa much better than the other one. Congrats on the baby boy :).

Feeling so much better with having less of this cold :). And Wednesday is getting closer and closer eeek!!

My milestone this week was to see Twilight as that came before my scan. So we're off to see it tonight :) eeek! Could use piece of Taylor Launder yum lol.

I'm defo feeling alot more flutters and pops now. I feel it when i sitting up right and i get this random little flutter, just brings a smile to my face :).

xxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Ooo I want to go and watch twilight!!! Think I might go in a week or so once the buz has died down. 

I haven't had any problems putting shoes or socks on... Yet. I struggled to get comfortable in bed last night, I normally sleep on my side but slightly on my stomach and found that quite difficult. My belly kind of got in the way.


----------



## I Love Lucy

MrsHippo, your bump looks great. I always look bigger with my top up then down. I feel like in clothes my bump isn't as noticeable.

Amanda, congratulations on being team blue! I'm also glad you're private scan went so much better. Did you ever complain about the u/s tech at your first appointment?

Hayley, after DH suggested Rhidon I suggested Rylan but that sounded girly to my DH too. :dohh: Most of the names he suggests come from video games so I'm sure that's where those two names came from. We did decide we're going to go with Aiden Michael for our son. I really liked Jayden when I first suggested it but knowing that DH was so against it kind of put me off. I don't want to name my son something that DH was so strongly against you know. It's hard though since DH and I have such different tastes in names. I like traditional names and DH likes very unique names. 

I feel like I need to see my baby before his name will really fit him. Even when I thought I was having a girl, our chosen name Emily didn't really feel like it belonged since we didn't have a face to put with the name. 

I really like McLean-Glass for the last name. Will you be double barreling your name if you and Jon decide to get married?

DH and I are planning to go see the new Twilight film on Sunday. Definitely hoping to avoid all the screaming girls since that drove me nuts when I went and seen the last one on opening day.


----------



## MrsHippo

I've been in a discussion on the 2nd tri forum about flu vaccinations they are offering pregnant women. I personally won't be going for one unless my mw insists I do, if she doesn't mention it then I won't either. What are your thoughts on it? 

Surely our own immune systems should be good enough to build a protective shield when we have a good balanced diet and good lifestyle ect? But I'm no healthcare professional so who am I to say what is good and what isnt?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've never gotten the flu before so I never bothered with the vaccine but my ob/gyn insisted that I get the shot so I had it at my 12 week appointment. I thought the same way you did MrsHippo. I wasn't going to get it unless my ob/gyn told me to.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - Lol! Yep, the bending over problems have most definitely begun! I'm finding I have trouble if I drop something on the floor in the car too - its not so easy to retrieve anymore lol.
If I was having a girl I would just use Jon's name too, but I'm thinking the fact that this is the first boy my family has produced for 28 years means I should add ours in too :/
Lol - I'm wondering now if Jon would go for Glass-McLean instead? Seems to work a little better?!

Eeek! The belly button popping thing freaks me out :wacko: I'm hoping I get away with that particular delight - my belly button is rather deep soooo maybe?! hehe.

*Amanda* - I think Mazotti-Watson would work? It would depend on the babies other name/names though I suppose.
We are determined our son will have two middle names (After both of our fathers) so if we double-barrel it will mean he has FIVE names lol. But then again, I don't think middle names matter much - he can always just use his middle initials on forms etc after all, and when else do we ever use our middle names?! 
I also think it would work for you to use Watson as a middle name. I wish one of our names did, but Glass and McLean just don't work! :/

*Brittany* Aww well you've decided so thats good! :) Fingers crossed that our babies suit the names when they're born lol! Aiden Michael is cute :) Is Michael to honour anyone or just a name you like?

Don't you think McLean-Glass sounds like "My Clean Glass"?! lol thats all I think of when I hear it. So I'm considering Glass-McLean instead.
When we eventually get married I wouldn't want to double barrel, but I think it would still be ok for our first born to have both names. If he wants to drop one he can I guess.

*Lauren * Has your midwife not mentioned the flu vaccine to you yet?
Mine told me about it at my booking in appointment and told me all the dates that my clinic were doing it to make sure I got it.
I know its optional but my condition is risky enough anyway and means I have a low immune system, so I definitely want any vaccine I can that protects my baby. I had the flu vaccine a few weeks back - I didn't have any side effects at all from it. I plan on having the whooping cough one when I can too.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren your bump pics are great!! And I think your bump is very photogenic! And thanks for the next info - I need some new work trousers definitely!

Hayley for a girl we are pretty set on Isabelle, and for a boy it's from the list Alex, Alfie, Freddie or Noah. It will most likely be Alex I think, going on our feeling at this stage anyway! And my LO is kicking away like made all the time now! It's so cool! 
Hope the move goes well!!!

Amanda I'm so pleased your scan was a more positive experience. The U/S photos are great, and have me really excited for Wednesday! And congrats on being confirmed as team blue!!

Brittany aiden Michael is a beautiful name! Congrats on choosing! 

Double barrelling is a great idea, but I know when my sister gets married she is giving our maiden name (Gray) to any sons she has. I can't as my last name is now Jay, so Alex Gray Jay would sound so silly!!! And us double barrelling would have been hilarious! Jay-Gray? Gray-Jay?! :haha:

I had my flu vaccine in September, no side effects to me other than a sore arm, and not even so much as a sniffle yet, thank goodness. There is a vomiting bug going round here (my brother, SIL and nephew all have it) so I am very worried about getting that.


----------



## Cherrybump

Me and Ryan aint together and hopefully next year i'll get another flat and so we wont be living in the same house no more. (this is currently my house but it's one bedroom i need a 2 bedroom now. so it's better if he keeps this one) 
Anyways i was going to put his last name for my baby last name to but im having second thoughts. Since we wont be together i dont see the point no more but its still his baby to so i feel like i should. Plus his last name goes alot better with the first name we have chosen. And i think it would mean alot to his family also. I think giving it few more months and seeing baby again (Wednesday to lol) might put my mind at rest.

The cinema was packed and because we didnt booked tickets we were in second row right at the front lol so there heads looked huge. I'm not going to spoil anything for you but i do thing the other ones where so much better this coming from a big fan lol.

Ive had my flu jag to. was sick 2 days after and then i got sore arm lol but nothing huge. Ive got a cold now which i which they had a jag for that to lol cause i always get the cold lol. 

Does anything else surfer from cramps in there legs yet. I get it when i sleep and it bloody hurts like hell only last like a minute and the other day on the couch, i couldnt stretch my leg out of the cramp so i had to jump up and walk around still didnt help so i had sat on the floor pushing my foot off the couch which finally gave me relief lol but it hurts like afterwards to :(


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm really surprised you were all told about the flu jab, my mw hadn't ever mentioned it.... I'm due to see her again a week before Xmas so we'll see if she says anything then. 
I completely understand why people choose to have them though... Hmm I might have to say something to my mw when I see her. I used to always get colds but for the last couple of years I have hardly had anything. I also work at a hospital... Yeah I'll definitely mention something. If I get sick for Christmas though I will not be happy lol!! 

As for surnames I've never thought about double barreling ours, it wouldn't sound very good at all so baby can just have Adam's :) 

Sorry to hear you aren't with the father of baby anymore Cherry. Are you both still currently living together then? 

I can't believe how much I slept last night, must have fallen asleep around midnight and I didn't wake up until 12 today!!! And I don't think I would have woken up unless Adam hadn't rang me (he is at work). I must have needed it haha!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My DH doesn't even know how to spell his middle name because it's used so rarely here. He was filling out a form last week and was asking me how to spell "Michael". :dohh:

Hayley, Michael is my DH's middle name though we didn't really choose it in honor of him or anyone else. Matthew was our other choice. We're more so wanting to give all our babies middle names that start with M since both DH and I have middle names that start with M. We thought it would be a kind of unique thing to do.

Now that you mentioned the "My Clean Glass" it definitely makes me look at McLean-Glass differently. I hadn't noticed that before but I can imagine why you don't want to use that now. DH suggested the name Ezequil for a son awhile ago and all I thought of when I heard that name was "easy kill" :haha: Definitely not going to name my son that. 

Cherrybump, I'm sorry you and FOB are no longer together. As for the last name dilemma, if DH and I split up before baby was born I'd either go with my name or double barrel the name. I'd hate for my son to only have DH's last name, especially if DH never did anything with his son iykwim?


----------



## doggylover

I agree cherry I would stick with your own last name as you and fob have broken up. I'm sure it would cause some friction, but at the end of the day far too often you hear of fathers just fading out of a babies life. I hope to heck that never happens for you though.

Brittany that's so funny about oh not knowing how to spell his middle name!! I hope he doesn't forget once aiden has it in his name, and teach him to spell it wrongly! I love the idea of having a family with middle names beginning with M, very sweet! My dh's family have three of their names starting with S (not the dad!) and I also obviously do, so we have an inadvertent family tradition there! I don't think we'll continue that one though - too many S Jays gets confusing with the mail!!!

So just back from seeing my also pregnant friend. And she baffles me. She told me she doesn't see the need to read anything about labour or the birth. This is her first child, like us, so obviously we have no idea what is going to happen, but I just feel like outright refusing to read anything (rather than just not getting round to it etc) is setting yourself up for a scary time. She won't know what to expect at all, or what her pain relief options are, or anything like that. I'm worried she'll regret it, but she gets so defensive when I mention anything and I think I probably come across as a 'know it all' to her, but just because I am genuinely surprised at how little she has read up on or researched.


----------



## linzylou

Wow, I have a lot to catch up on! 

Congrats, Amanda and Brittany, on your little *BOYS*!! I'm also excited for the gender scans that (I think??) are happening this week. Also, everyone's bumps are looking great. I can't believe we're already this far into our pregnancies. Seriously, some days I feel like I just POAS and then other days I feel like I've been pregnant forever - it's crazy.

I had my flu vaccine at 15 weeks. I've never had one before (I don't normally get the flu anyway) but my OB strongly recommended it. So far, I haven't had any negative effects apart from a sore arm. I've seen it being debated on the forums a lot, though, so :shrug:. Forget the flu, I'm just hoping to avoid the double ear infection that I seem to get every winter!

Sarah, I couldn't imagine not reading _anything_ about labor. Maybe some people think that knowing what to expect will freak them out even more? Or is your friend just indifferent?

Last night we ran into a family friend who has two grown children. It was the first time anyone has asked me what type of birth I wanted, and if I was going to get an epidural or not. I said that I was going to aim for as little medication as possible. Well, she literally _laughed_ at me and said that I would be begging for drugs before too long. She kept going on and on... saying that I have no idea what kind of pain I'm in for since I've never even experienced a broken bone, and that it's near impossible unless you have a high tolerance (basically assuming that I don't). She's had two unmedicated births herself and it's just disappointing that she was so negative about it. Trying not to let it get to me. I mean, I plan on attending childbirth classes and learning relaxation techniques and I'm not even completely ruling out the epidural but still!

Anyway, OH and I tied on the knot on Tuesday so he is now my DH! We had a small outdoor ceremony and then took off to the beach for a few relaxing days. I'm excited for the holidays but wishing that time would slow down just a little bit. MIL will be here Monday for Thanksgiving, then it's my SIL's birthday, and then DH wants to drive out to California to see family and friends before Christmas. :wacko: So I'm making the most out of days like today and just sitting around in PJ's listening to Christmas music.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope DH will learn how to spell his own middle name now that it's Aiden's middle name too. I still can't believe he doesn't know how to spell his middle name. I get that you don't use your middle name hardly ever but how can you not be sure how to spell it. :dohh:

I also get what you're saying about the first names starting with S getting confusing with the mail. That's one reason I'm glad the whole M thing will be with the middle name so it shouldn't cause any problems. 

Also, I'm surprised your pg friend hasn't read anything. I mean, I know a lot of that kind of stuff can be scary and so I understand wanting to avoid that. But if you read nothing, how do you even know what kind of options are out there for you? 

Lindsey, I'm sorry about the family friend. That seems to be the kind of thing a lot of people who are wanting a natural birth/no medicine have been experiencing around the forum. I don't really get why people think they have the right to criticize your birth plan. It's not THEM giving birth so at the end of the day I think they should choose to support you in whatever you decide. Or maybe offer some advice to help you stick to your birth plan. Not laugh at you. Very childish in my opinion.


----------



## doggylover

linzylou said:


> Sarah, I couldn't imagine not reading _anything_ about labor. Maybe some people think that knowing what to expect will freak them out even more? Or is your friend just indifferent?
> .




I Love Lucy said:


> Also, I'm surprised your pg friend hasn't read anything. I mean, I know a lot of that kind of stuff can be scary and so I understand wanting to avoid that. But if you read nothing, how do you even know what kind of options are out there for you?
> .

I'm so glad that you ladies think its a bit weird as well. I wasn't sure if maybe I was being too judgemental (probably am!!!) or if I was reading too much. I honestly don't know what the deal is with her. She said she might read something just before the birth, but she won't be going to any classes as "that's what midwives are for after the birth"...but it's how she's going to get to the after the birth part without any knowledge that worries me! She said she doesn't need to read about breastfeeding as the midwives teach you that (didn't listen when I said they don't) and if she tries and it doesn't work she will just move on to formula. I guess in one way that's a healthy attitude - not getting hung up on it not working - but she isn't very committed to the idea of breastfeeding clearly if she isn't willing to work at it. I tried to explain how reading about different latches can help, and she again said that's what midwives do for you. Then she also said they would let her out in 6 hours...so when does she suppose the midwives have time to teach her all this stuff?!?! :shrug: :dohh:

Lindsey congrats on your marriage!!! Wonderful news! I hope you and dh have a very long, happy life together with you little girl. I find it so strange that your friend has had two natural births yet is still somehow against it? Surely if it didn't work for her she wouldn't have done it second time? Surely she should be championing anyone who wants to go this route? Not shooting them down?


----------



## wannabwatkins

20 weeks
:yellow: Until Monday!


----------



## doggylover

Your bump is so neat Teresa! Can't wait to find out which team you are!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey I can't believe your friend said that. Some people really piss me off (excuse my French). End of the day everyone is different and no two births are exactly the same are they. I do think we should go in to it open mindedly as we don't know how we're going to feel on the day but I hate it when people tell you how you will or won't cope. I've not thought too much about the birth, will write a small birth plan (as I'd like a water birth and preferably not much medical intervention) but then I might want everything under the sun on the day!! 

Congratulations on getting married too :) I really want to get married but I can't see Adam agreeing to it for a while yet. It WILL happen one day though, he won't have a choice in the matter if he keeps me waiting too long lol. 

I'm so excited for my scan tomorrow, I can't believe how quick it's come around!!! I was watching telly yesterday and on this programme there were people walking around a park (in summer) in their shorts, dresses and sandles and I suddenly realised that when summer is here and I break out the dresses and pretty sandles there will be three of us :O 

Is anyone thinking about holidays for next year yet either? I'd like to book a holiday for maybe late next year but don't know whether to wait until LO is born before booking. My friend who is due in a couple of weeks have already booked their holiday for August...


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww Isabelle is so pretty. I like it soooooo much better than Isabella, which is becoming SO over used now in the UK! (No offense if anyone is considering it, its pretty I just know about 20 Isabella's under the age of 5!). Isabelle sounds so classic.
I obviously love Noah too hehe....Alex is cute, not very common these days either :) I love Freddie - I think coz one of my best guy friends is a Freddie, and so I see it as a name you can grow up with easily - suits a guy in his 20s as much as a little boy :)

*Cherrybump* - I had my first leg cramp last night! It was horrible - would NOT go away! I had to stand up and do the stretching thing for 5 minutes before it eased. Hope it was a one off!!!

*Brittany* Aww the M initial idea is really cute, I like those sorts of traditions :) 
Lots of nice name options starting with M too! ;)


*Linzy* - Aww congratulations on your wedding! It sounds like it was a lovely ceremony! :)

*Wannabewatkins* - Such a cute bump pic! :) Can't wait to find out what team you're on! :)

*Lauren* - Here's hoping Adam gives in to marriage one day! At least you'll have a little person on your team soon too encouraging Daddy! :) 
I wanna get married too :/ Jon does want to but first he has to get divorced!!! He's been seperated for a good few years and it was only a very short marriage, but its SO expensive to get divorced and we just can't afford it right now :/ We keep hoping SHE will start the proceedings so that it doesn't cost us so much.....

Ooooh how exciting about your scan!! :)

I have been thinking about holidays with LO too - our thing is cruising. We went on our first cruise last year on the Independence Of The Seas and it was AMAZING!!!!! We can't WAIT to go back again - we've been thinking about going on a 2 day cruise in May with LO if we can talk my parents into going too - that way we can still have time to dine in peace coz my parents could look after baby :)
I think it'd be good to get a break in while baby is tiny coz lets face it - they don't understand where they are at that age anyway and he's not going to be doing much apart from eating, sleeping and getting changed!

We want a longer cruise too later in the year and my mum has offered to look after baby for us, but it will be hard to know wether we're up for that or not - now I think "Great!" but when baby is here I might not want to be away from him for that long. I don't know :/ 

We saw tons of people with babies on our last cruise but I don't love the idea of small babies in hot countries and it would make enjoying the evening entertainment very difficult!


----------



## doggylover

Dh just felt the baby kick!!!!!!! I've been getting him over for about three weeks, but our naughty baby always hides when daddy comes near! But I was getting booted today and he finally felt it! I'm really happy, but he seems more interested in the dogs moustache :dohh:

Hayley I'm so glad you said that about Freddie, as my main concern had been it wasn't a name that is easy to grow with, so that's great to hear! Everyone I know who has ever been on a cruise has LOVED it. I'm not a fan of boats at all, but would like to give it a go. Dh refuses though!

In terms of holidays we are pretty much spending all our holidays in Norfolk for the next twenty years!! That's where dh is from and where his family is, so any time we go away it will be to spend time with them. I don't mind, as its so beautiful there and I love them dearly. So we have planned to go in June/may time, and then again in August as we have a wedding in England so will do a visit to them when we are there :)

I guess goig when baby is under 2 on any holiday is ideal as that's when they are more or less free to take :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

awww Sarah that is so cute. I want Adam to feel the kicks too but bean goes shy when a hand is on my belly...whether that be mine or his. I felt something for the first time yesterday, had my hand on my stomach for ages though before I felt anything.

Its a shame about waiting for the divorce, I know they can be complicated things!! Hopefully you wont have to wait too long though and you can finally get married :) I hope my time comes soon too :p

Just looking online at baby clothes, it will be so much easier to pick things out once I find out whether I am having a bean or beanette. I am so drawn to girls clothes though. I really really want some of those little socks or tights which have prints of little shoes on the ends, they are so cute. You can get them for boys too but they aren't as pretty. 

p.s. I like the name Freddie and it is a name they can grow up with :o)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I haven't seen those tights with shoes on the end but they sound ADORABLE!! Never mind baby, I want some :haha:

My LO has really been booting me lately! I have felt some big ones both inside and out. I'm scared, as I'm not even 20 weeks...what will I be feeling in 20 weeks time?! I'm afraid it means my baby is going to be a giant!

Hayley that sucks about having to wait for oh's divorce. It's ridiculous how expensive it is to do it - you can get married very easily, but divorce is a bitch!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies, Yeah we live in the same house just now. We broke up when i was 10 weeks. Seems so far away now. We friends that all that matter i guess and he shall be there in the baby's life if he doesnt make the effort his mum will be on his case lol. She told me to make sure he was doing his part also. So if he starts lacking i know where to go for him to be kick up the back end. lol

Actually cant believe im 20 weeks now feels so weird to be half way. xxx


----------



## wannabwatkins

Cherrybump said:


> Me and Ryan aint together and hopefully next year i'll get another flat and so we wont be living in the same house no more. (this is currently my house but it's one bedroom i need a 2 bedroom now. so it's better if he keeps this one)
> Anyways i was going to put his last name for my baby last name to but im having second thoughts. Since we wont be together i dont see the point no more but its still his baby to so i feel like i should. Plus his last name goes alot better with the first name we have chosen. And i think it would mean alot to his family also. I think giving it few more months and seeing baby again (Wednesday to lol) might put my mind at rest.
> 
> The cinema was packed and because we didnt booked tickets we were in second row right at the front lol so there heads looked huge. I'm not going to spoil anything for you but i do thing the other ones where so much better this coming from a big fan lol.
> 
> Ive had my flu jag to. was sick 2 days after and then i got sore arm lol but nothing huge. Ive got a cold now which i which they had a jag for that to lol cause i always get the cold lol.
> 
> Does anything else surfer from cramps in there legs yet. I get it when i sleep and it bloody hurts like hell only last like a minute and the other day on the couch, i couldnt stretch my leg out of the cramp so i had to jump up and walk around still didnt help so i had sat on the floor pushing my foot off the couch which finally gave me relief lol but it hurts like afterwards to :(

I have had leg cramps too....i usually put heating pad on them. I'm going to ask doc about it tomorrow after my scan.


----------



## doggylover

Good luck for the scans tomorrow ladies! Can't wait to find out what team you are on! And I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## MrsHippo

I've joined team :pink: ahhhhhhh I'm so excited!! I can't stop smiling! I can't believe I'm at work now though, I should be out shopping lol xx


----------



## Laura91

Woops, lots of catching up to do..

MrsHippo: Firstly, good luck today! My MW hasn't mentioned the flu shot to me but I can't have it anyway, as a child my doctor thought I was allergic to eggs (I wasn't but they couldn't prove otherwise) so they won't risk it.

LiverpoolLass - It hasn't popped out 'yet' it's more coming to the surface :sick: 

We've not looked into holidays properly yet, but we're thinking of maybe doing our first holiday with baby somewhere in this country to see how things go :)

DoggyLover - I love Isabelle - very pretty - and lovely boy names too :) So funny you have such similar surnames! I know a couple that both have the same last name so people always assume they're married :haha: 

So strange about your friend, I want to know as much as possible to see what can/will be offered! I know some people get scared by knowing too much but surely the same can be said from knowing too little?!

Isn't it amazing when OH can feel it too! I felt like saying, "see I wasn't lying about the kicks" :haha:! 

CherryBump - Sorry about you and FOB, but glad you are okay with each other and it's not awkward. I've had a couple of leg cramps during the night in the last couple of weeks, OH slept through me jumping around the bed :haha:

LinzyLou - Congratulations on tying the knot! 

How strange that she would be 'against' you having a natural birth if that's what she had?! Maybe she didn't cope as well as she makes out :haha: I don't understand how people can tell us how we'll cope when in labour as they don't know how they themselves would cope in labour, as someone else said - every labour is different! 

Wannabwatkins - Such a cute bump! Good luck today :D

As for me - Friday night, I got home from work and my mum has wallpapered baby's bedroom - looks great (i'll attach a pic) and my dad had put the blind up so saved us from doing it! Sorry the picture and the lighting is so bad - OH took the picture :dohh: The second picture is what her main wall will (hopefully) look like once we've finished. We're going to get some wooden letters and frame each one with a picture frame with coloured backing x
 



Attached Files:







EvaRoom.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









wall.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Lauren congratulations on :pink:!! That's great news, and I'm so happy for you!

Laura, I definitely agree - I'd be more scared by NOT knowing what was going to happen during labour. At least if I am expecting the worst it can (hopefully) only be better than I imagine! Plus I wouldn't know anything about the after bits (like the bleeding, or the after pains) if I didn't read as nobody tells you about those things! And I absolutely LOVE the wallpaper you have chosen for Eva's room. It is so colourful and gorgeous. And how amazing of your family to have done that for you - I'm hoping mine are similar!!

Afm, nothing new. According to my ticker I'm now officially half way...but I'll wait until tomorrow to say that! Then scan on Wednesday.


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, congrats on your :pink: bundle!!! So exciting! Time to go shopping lol! :happydance:

Laura, your nursery looks amazing! Love the colors. That was nice of your parents to help out.

Sarah, my LO punches and kicks constantly too (just not right now when I'm talking about it, of course). Last night she was having a party in there and it was hard to go to sleep. That's great your OH finally felt your baby kick! OH feels my stomach a lot... I can tell he's not as into it as I am, but he does play music for her every day. It's cute. :haha:

I'm not sure why our friend said what she did. In a way, she was almost bragging about her natural birth - saying it was super hard and not everyone could handle it like _she_ did. :shrug: I'd at least like to give my body a shot at doing what it was made to do, but I'm not gonna beat myself up if I get an epidural.

Afm, my bump has totally changed shape! There's no denying it now lol. The first pic is 19 weeks and the second is 22 weeks. The challenge now is finding the right clothes!
 



Attached Files:







19-22weeks.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey your bump seems to have moved upwards! But you are still so neat! I was looking at your pic on the second tri bump pic thread last night, and after looking at a lot of pics with dh we have come to the conclusion that I am a whale. I am as big as most people's 26/27 week photos!!! And my mum keeps commenting on how big and "sturdy" the baby must be!

I'm scared I'm going to give birth to a monster! 

Hopefully you will get the natural birth you want and then report back to her with how hardcore you are :) and how she isn't the only one!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - awww how exciting that DH felt the baby!!! :D

Aww yeah, Freddie is such a cute name. I really do think it works so well at every age :)
I'd recommend cruising to anybody! It is just bliss! I hate flying so I only cruise from Southampton, and its perfect as your holiday starts straight away...as soon as you step on board and are handed your glass of champagne! :)
All cruise lines are different but the Independence Of The Seas is GINORMOUS - if you didn't look outside, you would never know you were at sea! - its just too big for you to feel any movement at all :)

Yeah def true about the free under 2 thing! Cruises don't usually even offer a discount for children, they are still full price...so I will definitely be taking advantage of going with baby while he's still free!

It is such a pain with the divorce. It costs hundreds to even get proceedings started :/ 

*Lauren* - awww yay! Congratulations on team pink! :) How was the scan?

*Laura*Awwww the nursery is looking sooooooo pretty! :) 

*Linzy* Such a cute neat little bump!

*As for me....* we got back to Liverpool yesterday so the move is now at least out of the way! That was SUCH a stressful week, I highly recommend AVOIDING moving house while pregnant at all costs!
We're at my parents place now, which is relaxing at least, but really hoping a suitable place to live comes on the market soon as I really hate the idea of spending all our money to keep our furniture in storage :/

Bean has been a little less active since the move but I am still feeling the occasional kick - My MS was back with a vengeance today too but I'm thinking that may just be a delayed reaction to all the travelling we did and the stress over the weekend! *fingers crossed*


----------



## doggylover

I'm definitely going to try and talk DH into a cruise before we end up with a whole troop of kids then :) I think if I could get him on a short one, then he would like it and we could move to longer ones. 
I'm glad the move went well - and hopefully that's all your MS is. I'm sure you're exhausted so take it easy for a few days before beginning too much house hunting.

Afm...I am half way today! :happydance: Oh my goodness when I got my BFP I NEVER thought I would get to this point!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, the holidays next year are definitely something I'm thinking about. Mainly Christmas Eve/Christmas since that is the one that we will really have to change plans for. Normally DH and I drive the 3 hours to Indiana to have Christmas Eve with my family and then we usually stay the night there and drive back to Illinois first thing in the morning for Christmas with the in-laws back in Illinois. With the exception of every other year with the in-laws are all out in Indiana then we spend Christmas day with the in-laws too. My issue is with the current arrangement, DH and I would never be home to just have some private time for us as a family which is not something I'm interested in not having. I loved getting up with my sister at 3 AM and then impatiently watching the clock until the time our parents said we could wake them to open the gifts from Santa and I really want Aiden to be able to have those kind of memories too. The short amount of time DH and I talked about it we kind of thought we could drive back home after Christmas Eve celebrations get finished so we're home and then maybe renting a cabin on the years his family is in Indiana so we can still have private time. Anyone else have issues like this?

Sarah, I'm so excited your DH was able to feel your baby kick. DH and I were trying yesterday to see if he could feel anything but we didn't have any luck. Go figure, Aiden chooses to save his karate moves until DH is no where near him.

AFM, I ordered my nursery bedding for Aiden's room and it's supposed to arrive today. DH and I are so excited since once we have our bedding we can easily start pick out paint colors for our little guy. It's going to be so fun setting up the nursery. Anyone else started working on theirs?

Lastly, I love all the bump pictures and congratulations on being team pink, Lauren. Who is having the next gender scan?


----------



## doggylover

Brittany my baby has only let dh feel a kick that once - I think just to let him know s/he really is in there! Hasn't happened since! Eat loads of candy (that's what I had done before the mega-kickathon!) I totally understand what you mean about Christmas. Before now we've been the kids, but now we are going to be the parents so its right that we start to do Christmas our own way. But at the same time...it's hard to let go of those other traditions (I find it really hard! This is my first Christmas I will be away from my family, with dh's family in England...:cry:) 

Technically my gender scan is next......but unless the sonographer slips and tells us (I've heard this happen before!) there will be no news from me for a while :haha:

I know what colour we are having in the nursery (a pale duck egg blue) and all the furniture etc, but I don't think we'll start until mid-late January. We'll get It all painted and then when my in laws come in February they will bring the curtains and 'soft furnishings' that my SIL is making, and they'll build our furniture :) still feels like ages away though!


----------



## I Love Lucy

The girl doing my scan asked right at the beginning if we wanted to know or not. If yours doesn't ask make sure you tell them you don't want to know so the gender can remain a surprise.

I'm looking forward to seeing your scan pictures.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Hehe! You should! It would depend on the cruise line you went with, if he's put off coz he thinks cruising is for old fogies you should get him on a Royal Caribbean cruise! I defy anybody to love them lol. The street parties every night and the ice skating, body boarding, rock climbing etc are just the beginning of it!...they do 2 night taster cruises to France or Ireland and back. :)

Congrats at reaching halfway point!

I LOVE duck egg blue btw, that will be so cute for a nursery!

*Brittany* - Awww working on the nursery will be fun! Did the bedding arrive?

We obviously can't get started on ours yet as we don't have a house yet lol. So we'll be hopefully starting in the new year, once we've got the right house. We're trying to hold out and not settle for anything less than perfect, as moving was SO awful and I'm sick of doing it...that was my third house move in 2 years! I want the next place to be somewhere we will stay for years. And if we want another child, that needs to be 3 bedrooms with a garden...easier said that done to find that in Devon at a reasonable price! Its the most expensive to live in the UK aside from central London :/

We have decided on a Peter Rabbit theme for the nursery though - all pale blue and Peter rabbit things everywhere :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, had quite a bit to catch up on here :) 

The scan went well for me, the sonographer was a little weird... By weird I mean she was nice but I think the niceness is put on a little. But she wasn't horrible or rude so I can't really complain. Everything was how it should be, she has 10 little toes and 10 little fingers, brain, heart and other organs are doing fine. The sonographer pointed out that the bladder was black which meant her kidneys are working and it made me think aww she is producing urine already :) I thought it was cute, strange i know but it made me realise she is a proper little person!! 

As for nurserys - we won't be doing anything until we move which is after LO will be born but they don't need a nursery straight away do they as we are advised to keep them in our rooms for 6 months. It will be nice to do when we move out anyway, start making the new house our own :) 

With Xmas, I am a real family person when it comes to Christmas and love being at my mums. I think when LO is here we will still go to my mums but we always wake up at home then travel to my mums (she only lives half an hour drive away). You will probably find that you still carry on the same routine or might change it slightly and have everyone over at yours instead? I've always been around a lot of family at Christmas for as long as I can remember, it just wouldn't be the same otherwise. 

Is anyone planning on having a 4d scan? I wasn't going to but I have a sneaky feeling my mum has got us one for Christmas as she keeps telling us that we must go for one... Then told us we have a joint present this year!! Will be nice though if she has, the reason I wasn't going to have one is because of the price. I think they're definitely over priced for what they are!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren * - aww glad the scan went well! :) I know what you mean about the kidneys thing, our sonographer was telling us about him drinking which I thought was cute :)

Yeah, I keep telling myself the same thing about not needing the nursery for 6 months anyway. I still wish we could do it now though, I think its really true about pregnant women wanting to nest....I really do have such an urge to make a nice home and nice room for the baby NOW!!! Impossible without a house to do it in, of course!!!! 

Do you know when you'll be moving? have you already got a place?

Aww that'd be lovely if your mum got you a 4D scan! :)

I don't plan on having one, we already had an "extra" scan by having the private gender scan at 16 weeks and they did a 4d preview at that so I a)feel like we've already had one and b)don't really think its worth paying for ANOTHER private scan....as much as I like having them!



I've been sooooo irked with a friend of mine tonight - basicaly she is also pregnant but lives abroad, and she is having a girl. I emailed her a while back telling her about this outfit I had seen, and told her I LOVED it and was tempted to buy it incase I ever have a girl and that then I'd thought I would buy it for her baby. I described it to her and really emphasised how much I loved it and wanted it for a girl myself.
She replied to me today and told me not to get it for her coz it "sounds too OTT for her"....I thought that was SO rude!!!
What happened to never looking a gift horse in the mouth?!!

I spoke to one of our mutual friends about it and she told me that this girl has always been ungrateful with gifts, but seriously...its like shes saying I have naff taste after I told her how much I loved it! I am thinking I just won't bother buying anything for her baby now.....


----------



## wannabwatkins

Its a :blue:


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> .
> 
> Is anyone planning on having a 4d scan? I wasn't going to but I have a sneaky feeling my mum has got us one for Christmas as she keeps telling us that we must go for one... Then told us we have a joint present this year!! Will be nice though if she has, the reason I wasn't going to have one is because of the price. I think they're definitely over priced for what they are!!

That would be so cool! But this totally reminded me of my mum - subtle as a brick :haha: I'm so glad all went well with your scan. And now I know to look out for a black bladder today!

Hayley I'm surprised that Liverpool is the second most expensive place to live after London. I would have assumed somewhere down south, or maybe Birmingham, so that sucks. But it will be worth it to get the perfect house! Will you be renting or buying? And your overseas friend sounds like a treat! Nice and grateful... I'm sure she didn't mean to be rude about the outfit, but she could have been a LOT more considerate and gracious. 

Teresa congratulations on your little man!!!


----------



## Laura91

DoggyLover - I think i'm a whale too compared to others so we can be whales together :haha: Also, my OH keeps joking that we're gonna have a 10lber :growlmad:

I'm not sure what we're gonna do about Christmas once baby is here :shrug: I've always gone to my mums for dinner and then all my family goes to my nanas from tea time onwards and we all have a drink, she does a buffet etc.
For the last two years, me and OH have woken up at home and then split to go to parents for dinner and OH comes to my nanas at tea time.
This year he wants to go to my mums for dinner then stay at his mums for the rest of the day..
God knows what we're gonna do next year :shrug:

MrsHippo - Glad you had a lovely scan :)

LiverpoolLass - That's so rude of your friend! Whether she liked the outfit or not, she should have just been polite - you could have already bought it for her! I'd just get her nothing for her rudeness :haha:

Wannabwatkins - Congratulations on your :blue: bundle! xx


----------



## Laura91

Rosemaryjayne - My nephews were 8lb13oz and 9lbs.. not exactly small but I couldn't imagine a 12lber! Please tell me she had a c-sec?!

I'm feeling your pain with the 'no sleep' today :( I didn't sleep very well last night due to not being able to get comfortable and then this morning, OH's alarm was going off every ten minutes from 6:30 - 7:20 :growlmad: At one point I actually told him to "f*** off downstairs" :haha:

And I know about the nose thing too - OH broke his nose a few years back, had the surgery to fix it but it didn't properly work and can now only breath through one side and that's at a push. Oh, and he can only smell certain things - great op!

I hope things ease off for you soon and you manage to get a few weeks peace :hugs: xx


----------



## doggylover

Amanda that story about your sister has SCARED ME! That is a huge baby!!! I want a small one for 2 reasons - easier birth (supposedly!) and nice small, newborn look! I'm terrified now. One of the teachers at school actually looked at me earlier and said "when are you due?" I replied April, and he went "Oh. Whoa!...I mean..." It was clear he meant "that far you WHALE?"

Sorry you haven't been feeling great Amanda - maybe speak to your midwife at your next appointment and see if there is anything you can get, or any exercises you could do, that would help with your pain.

So leaving work for my scan very soon. It's not til two, but I'm glad to get out a little early!!!


----------



## Laura91

Rosemary - Wow! She deserves a medal for the effort but then I want to retract it for being vain :haha:

I go to bed absolutely shattered but then spend a good couple of hours trying to get comfy, plus she generally decides to have a bounce around as soon as I get laid down.. I'm constantly trying to wedge things under my bump to get comfier but it seems to be working less and less lately :( I want a pregnancy pillow!

DoggyLover - My OH's friend's gf is getting competitive with us lately :growlmad: Whenever she sees me she tells me how small my bump is - _really?!_ and then asks things like "have you felt this yet?" and if I say no she says "oh, well thats weird, I felt it at ** weeks" :trouble:
Oh, and she says it's easier to push a big baby out than a small baby therefore she hopes I have a big baby. I think i'll take my chances thanks! :haha:
Good luck at your scan!! x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Noooo Liverpool's not the second most expensive place, that would be ridiculous lol! 
Devon is the second most expensive place to live.
Liverpool is where I'm from and where we are temporarily living now with my parents, but I have lived in Devon for the past 5 years - thats where Jon and I met (Though he is from Newcastle originally. Confused yet?!) and that's where my sister and her children live, so we are only staying in Liverpool temporarily to save some money and wait for a decent property to become available in Devon...as thats where we want to continue living. :D :haha:

Good luck with your scan! Can't wait to hear about it!

*Theresa* - Congratulations and welcome to Team Blue! :)

*Laura* - lol, yeah she is getting NOTHING from me now. I'll send a card and thats her lot! :growlmad:

*Amanda* - I'm sorry to hear how bad you've been feeling. I hope things ease up for you soon. I would definitely speak to your midwife about it, maybe she'll have some suggestions?

As for the baby size, my cousin also had a baby who was 12 lb exactly! She had her naturally too. Scary!!
Although her birth wasn't TOO bad by all accounts...it seemed like the person who had the hardest time out of everyone I know was my sister, and her baby was normal sized - 7lbs 7oz! :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> *Sarah* - Noooo Liverpool's not the second most expensive place, that would be ridiculous lol!
> Devon is the second most expensive place to live.:

Ok that makes so much more sense :haha: I forgot you were moving back down there after the birth, I was thinking this was a permanent move, my mistake!

Just back from what was a surprisingly quick visit to the hospital. I assumed lots more would be done but it was just the scan! Everything looked great and the sonographer said she didn't see anything which was cause for concern which is great! The wee monkey was being awkward, and I was rolling around all over the 'bed' to try and get him/her to move so that they could get the last view of the head. Took at least 10 minutes to get the wee beggar to move!

She didn't even ask if we wanted to know gender, so no temptation 

But the big news was my due date- my last scan at 10 weeks had me at 10+1, which matches to my ovulation date, and puts me at 20+1 today. The measurements she took out me at 21+4 and 21+5!!!! That changes my due date to march 29th! Now this hasn't been officially changed, apparently my midwife will decide that when I see her in two weeks. I REALLY hope they do change it! The sooner the better! To be honest, I had a feeling as everyone keeps saying how huge I am for 20 weeks, and I just 'felt' like it would be end of march. So fingers crossed I get my bundle earlier than expected [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## doggylover

Oh and ill post pics later, but they aren't great in fairness!


----------



## Laura91

Oooh you'd be due the same date as me!

Glad your scan went well :D xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Ooooh how exciting Sarah! :) Glad everything was ok! 

How interesting about the measurements! I'm rather ignorant about the measuring thing - if baby measures ahead of your current dates does that mean that it could be that your estimated dates were incorrect and so they'll change them? Or does it just mean that baby is growing faster/measuring larger and so therefore more likely to arrive sooner so they change the dates?!


----------



## doggylover

I have no idea at all!!!! I was so sure of my ovulation date as we tracked with opk, bbt and saliva ferning as my cycle is so erratic (28-70 days!!) so I thought I had it...but at my first scan at 8 weeks baby measured a week and three days ahead, then second scan it was right on my dates, and now again about a week and 3/4 days. So I don't know if I got it wrong, or if I'm just growing a monster!

The midwife will decide whether to move my due date, but since its 12 days (they actually had me at April 10th) I imagine they might. The tech said if it was 2 weeks or more they do without question, so I am very close to that point.

Either way, I hope this means an earlier meeting of my LO!

I freaked out on the way home saying to dh "but we haven't got anything done!" To which he reminded me we weren't planning on doing anything in the next two weeks anyway, so it doesn't matter! :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Theresa congratulations on joining team blue :) 

Hayley - we currently live in a 2 bed apartment, 2nd bed however is used as our dressing room. It houses our wardrobe and we hang clothes to dry in there. We have wanted to move for a while 1. Because we are on first floor 2. Our neighbours can be noisy little shits and 3. We just want more space with a garden. We don't think this place is suitable for a baby but unfortunately can't move out until after she is born as we have been struggling with trying to get our 10% deposit (we hardly have any equity in the place too). This company we are going with has really offered to help us out so I really really hope everything comes together and we are in our new home by next summer!! 

I'm sorry to hear about everyone's uncomfortableness ... I've not been too bad although I've been really struggling to get out of bed. Oh and last night, oh my god! I got cramp around my right shin and it spread down in to my ankle and foot. I woke up at god knows what time nearly in tears because it was so painful!! I've had leg cramps around my calves so many times in the past but the shin was a new place and was incredibly painful. It's been hard to walk on it today!! 

Glad your scan went well Sarah, imagine if your due date is changed... How exciting :) when you say your big, how big exactly because I just seem to be getting bigger and bigger and becoming quite worried lol. I saw myself in the mirror earlier and though OMG I've seen women in their 3rd tri looking the size I do today AND I haven't eaten much (if I eat quite a bit I bloat up even more).


----------



## doggylover

Well, some of the photos I looked at in the second tri bump section, I was as big as people at 26/27/28 weeks. It depends what I wear as to if you can see, but when I am just in a vest top (so all the time, but usually with something over! I need that extra warmth!) I really stick out - all at the front. My belly button is now totally flat against my belly as well. 

It makes sense if bubs is measuring ahead...but even if I am 21+4 or so, I would still be pretty darn big. Plus people keep assuming I'm due straight after Christmas...and I've now acquired the nickname Jonah from one group of friends (as in Jonah and the whale...) 

And after Amanda's story of her sisters big baby, I'm terrified! But maybe it's just because we are FTM and don't have anything to compare to?


----------



## BStar

damn it now i'm annoyed!! i just wrote a huge long reply and lost it all when i went to preview it. darn it!! now i'm gonna have to try and remember what i wrote....


----------



## MrsHippo

I have done that before too!! So annoying. Damn phones!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, not sure where i posted yesterday about what im having but it turns out we're team pink. lol i really do have to many threads of the go lol


----------



## MrsHippo

Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies, not sure where i posted yesterday about what im having but it turns out we're team pink. lol i really do have to many threads of the go lol

Congratulations Cherry!!! :happydance: 

How do you feel about it, you wanted a boy didn't you? 


I have just posted a thread on the 2nd tri forum about signing up to amazon family -but thought I'd let you all know too. 



Morning! 

I have just been on amazon (UK) to look at their black Friday deals and ended up reading about amazon family. For those who don't know about it you sign up - it is normally £49 a year but they are offering three free months and you get a free teddy/toy when you sign up. You get things like 10% off your order when you spend £50 on baby items, cheap nappies, free one day delivery (not sure what they mean about one-day delivery, maybe we just get a chance at getting everything delivered for free for one day then have to pay after?), then they have regular offers on other baby stuff. 

I thought it was worth signing up to for the three months - and I get a teddy :) but must remember to cancel the subscription after three months or you will be charged. They do ask for your card details when you sign up but no payment should go out unless you go over the three months. I have set a date in my calander to cancel. 

For those interested anyway, here is the link :O)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=344003067&pf_rd_i=350613011


----------



## doggylover

Congrats Cherry! Wonderful news :) 

Thanks Lauren for that info. I'll definitely have to have a wee look, as I imagine I'll order bouncer chair etc from there.


----------



## linzylou

Cherry, congrats on joining team :pink:!


----------



## Laura91

Cherry, congratulations on team pink!


So according to my notes, they didn't change my due date after my 13w scan :huh: I know it was only one day but I just assumed that they'd change my paperwork.. clearly not.

So anyway, my due date is actually 28th March 2013.

Although, i've still had my tickers and been updating on the right day :rofl:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah Mrs hippo i did lol I really thought it would be a boy but every i know who are having scans this week are having girls lol so weird but its ok i had a name for both and i was prepare incase it wasnt a little boy lol


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Thanks for that link Lauren, sounds interesting :)

Cherry - congrats on Team Pink! Was the scan good? get some nice pics?

I'm having such a lousy day today so please excuse this whining session I'm about to have but I need to offload :cry:

We had some horrible news today, my uncle died very unexpectedly last night - he was only in his 50s and had received a gel injection in his knee in the morning, just a routine procedure. But they think something went wrong and it travelled to his heart, he had a massive heart attack last night and died instantly :/

I feel so shocked and sad, particularly thinking about his 2 youngest children - Ellen is only 11 and Jack is almost 10. They are devastated - they called up today sobbing down the phone. It is so horrible. 
And right on top of Christmas :(

They moved to Ireland about 6 years ago so we don't see them much anymore, but the kids used to live with us when they smaller so they are very much like additional siblings. I feel so sorry for them, I can't get them out of my mind :cry:

Then also, last night I had a bit of a bizzare experience with the baby - I was laying in bed and I couldn't get to sleep, and was bored - so I decided it was a good idea to prod around my bump and see what I could feel!
I did this for about 5 minutes but then all of a sudden I had this sudden MASSIVE kicking sensation - but it was SO strong it actually took my breath away for a second! It only happened once but it REALLY hurt - as though baby had maybe kicked something it shouldn't have?!
It was such a bizzare experience as its nice to feel baby move usually but that was SO extreme I can't even explain it properly - it really freaked me out :/ I didn't sleep well after that at all as I was worried my prodding around had hurt him or something....


And then today, before we had the news about my uncle, my cousin/best friend Emma dropped in to visit.

She is always hounding me to tell her what the sex of the baby is but I am determined to keep it a secret - so today she was doing her usual thing of "Just tell me, please tell me" etc....and I was saying no.
I said that it was halfway through now so she might as well wait and have a surprise, as her fiances sister is also expecting and is due a few weeks before me and they know what she is having so it would be nice for the second baby to be a surprise...

Emma's response was "Yeah, but she's having a stinky boy. I'll be so disappointed if you have a boy!"

I know it shouldn't bother me but its actually really upset me. What a stupid thing to say?!!!!!!

She then went on and on for about 15 minutes about how horrible boys are and how she never ever wants to have one. 

I told my mum about it after she'd left, and she just laughed and said Emma is so transparent and she probably said it because she suspects its a boy (as if it was a girl I'd just announce it, as there are tons of baby girls in our family anyway....but this is the first boy in 28 years) and she is jealous because she has two girls, and she knows her Dad and her partner were both desperate for a boy both times.

I don't know....maybe thats the reason and it is jealousy, but even so - why be so horrible?!

When she kept going on about how horrible boys were I was DYING to say "Well actually if I had to make a list of the Top 5 children I'd never want to be mine, both of your daughters would be on that because they are horrible loud mouth wild brats!" ... obviously I refrained :D

*sigh* what a day


----------



## doggylover

Hayley that is some day you've had. I am so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: that is so sad about his young children, lots of love to your and your family.

Maybe your friend was trying to double bluff you? Make you so cross you blurted out that actually your boy will be great?! Or if she was serious then she is very silly, as there is obviously a 50/50 chance you will have one!!

Lauren, my midwife said if its only one or two days they won't change your date "officially", as I suppose to them one day is nothing...but to us it's a LOT!!! 

Afm, my parents felt baby kick tonight! I was at their house and baby was having a dance, so I got them both over for a feel - I thought my mum was going to cry lol. And my dad(who said recently he was really looking forward to feeling the kicks) came out with "they aren't very strong are they?" :haha: men sometimes!! He's never happy that one!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun, scan was ok. I think it could have been better but hey ho. I did get some piks. ill post my display here for you to see. 

Sorry to here about your uncle. Never a good time to lose someone i also lost an uncle this year to. Just few months ago.

Hope your keeping well to xxx
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Cherry your pic is amazing!!! So much better than mine (which I still have to post!) It's so clear!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley I am so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: it's an awful thing to happen especially with such young children. We lost Freya's dad when he was in his late 30s (Freya is my 4 year old sister) when she was really young and I still think about it all the time. At least Freya was too young to know what happened. It must be awful for your cousins. My thoughts are with them :'( 

It is also horrible what your friend said! Some peoe just don't think do they ... Either that or she was purposely just being nasty. End of the day every child is different and their behaviour is normall down to how they are brought up. My dads three (well two out the three) in my eyes are badly behaved, they are loud and have no manors but that's down to how they have been brought up. If I had a boy I wouldn't be worrying about him turning out like them! 

Cherry, great piccy. I should post one of mine :) 

For the last few days I have started to feel more and more uncomfortable. I feel as though I struggle to walk around as freely as I did before, my back aches when I stay in one position for too long, I constantly feel like I've eaten my body weight in food (even though I haven't), every night this week I have been waking up in the night because I have belly ache and feel really gassy but my body doesn't seem to want to get 'rid' of those gasses (a bit embarrasing I know :p).... And I just had a thought - its only going to get worse!!! Oh and to top off all that, I've had horrible tooth ache for the last two days because my wisdom tooth has decided to cause me a problem as well as a newly developed hole hurting. Need to go to the dentist but I keep putting it off ..


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I feel EXACTLY the same :( I feel so "full" at the minute, I don't understand how I am supposed to continue for another 20 weeks?! Today I was walking next to another teacher and I felt like I was lumbering along like an elephant! It's not a good week for me in the gas respect either :haha: 

And it's only going to get worse? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I dunno if I can stand it!!

I also totally agree with it'show boys (all kids actually) are brought up. My nephew is a DOTE, so sweet natured and gentle, and my 3 male cousins have zero respect, they constantly tell you things like "I'm going to slice your face with a knife" (the oldest if 5 btw) and they kick and punch ALL the time. Down to a total lack of discipline from their parents. At my wedding they almost destroyed my cake, and everyone was talking about these badly behaved kids...and the parents just do nothing about it. They are horrific!!! But luckily the oldest is now at school, so getting some discipline there, and he has mellowed considerably. Just the next two to go then......!!!


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, I'm so sorry about your uncle. My thoughts are with you and his family. :hugs: I'm also sorry about the things your cousin said! Could she have been trying to bait you into giving away the baby's gender? Whatever the reason, it was pretty mean and I agree with what everyone else has said about a child's behavior coming down to how they were raised. I've known some very sweet, well-mannered boys and some very not-so-sweet ones (same with girls).

Lauren & Sarah, I'm totally in the same boat. I feel super uncomfortable these days and whenever I look to my DH for comfort, he just reminds me that I still have 4 months to go. Thanks for the encouragement!! The most annoying thing is constantly feeling unsatisfied... I'm still thirsty even when I'm drinking, I'm hungry again an hour after dinner, I'm tired but I can't sleep, etc! It's also hard to shave in the shower, bend over, get out of bed, get in the truck, drive (baby kicks like crazy whenever I do), and go an hour without peeing. My back doesn't hurt yet but my knees do. Don't get me wrong, I'm so grateful to be pregnant but all of this is new to me and can be overwhelming!

Lauren, I'm sorry about your toothache. That's the worst. What worked best for me until I could get to the dentist, was putting something ice cold against my face. I hope you feel better soon!

AFM, I'm just relaxing after Thanksgiving. My MIL is here until tomorrow. My only complaint is that she drank my nice bottle of wine (meant for Thanksgiving dinner) the first night she was here. Then she drank a second bottle the day before. Now she's grumpy because there's no more wine and no one wants to take her to the store to get any. :shrug: My next doctor's appointment is on Wednesday and... that's about it, I guess!


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm sure our complaints will become more regular! I am the same with food, drink, sleep ect. I have days where I feel really thirsty but no matter how much I drink I still feel as though I need more. As for peeing, I am always needing the toilet. I read somewhere that we regularly need to go in the 1st tri (due to things swelling and moving ect) then again in the 3rd because of baby squashing the bladder. Says nothing about 2nd!! Least I know I'm not the only one going all the time :) 

Hope you had a nice thanksgiving. I don't know a huge amount about what you do to celebrate, I read that it's kind of like Christmas - with a turkey and stuff?


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. i had the flash on when i took a pic of it to put on here lol but it is pretty clear to :) xx


----------



## linzylou

Thanks, I did have a good Thanksgiving! It's pretty much a holiday (in our case, at least) for getting together with family and cooking. His mom brought a 22 lb turkey for the three of us (not sure why she did that???) so yeah... we will definitely be eating that for days. I'm trying to convince her to take a bunch of it home so I can have my fridge back.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lots to catch up on in here so hopefully I don't miss anything.

*Hayley* the bedding set we ordered did arrive. I clicked standard shipping because it was free and it arrived the next day. So glad I didn't pay for one day shipping or something since it arrived so quickly. The set is called Arctic Babies and I found it on Amazon. It's lovely. Really glad we are having a boy since I saw the set I had picked out for a girl in Babies R Us, it was not cute in person at all.

Your friend was very rude. I think she should be grateful for whatever gift regardless of whether it's her style or not. I'm assuming I'll end up with clothes that I don't like so I figure those can be play clothes or something. It's the thought that counts in my opinion.

I'm also sorry about the loss of your uncle. :hugs: :hugs: 

Your friends comments were terrible. I would be devastated if someone talked about Aiden that way regardless of the reason.

*Lauren* I've heard from multiple people that the 4D scans are worth the price. I think that would be a great Christmas gift for you guys though.

*Teresa* Congratulations on joining team :blue: Looks like the Chinese Gender Calendar was right for you. :)

*Amanda* I'm right there with you with all the aches and pains. I do a lot of tossing and turning all night because I can never find a comfortable position. I can only imagine how much worse it'll be when we're even larger! I'm definitely ready for this pregnancy to be over though.

*Laura* I'm sorry about your OH's friends gf. She would really irritate me. Next time maybe you should remind her that every woman and pregnancy is different so she should stop trying to compare her pregnancy with yours.

*Sarah* That's exciting news about your due date possibly being moved up. They're still going by what my due date would be based on my LMP (March 29th) but baby was 5 days behind that at the first scan so I've always been going by my due date being April 4th in my ticker and stuff even though that's not officially my due date. 

That's so exciting that your family was able to feel the kicks. I have been trying to get DH's hand on my belly whenever Aiden starts kicking but he's just not strong enough for DH to feel him yet. Hopefully soon since I refuse to let anyone even try to touch my belly until DH has felt movement.

*Cherrybump* congratulations on joining team :pink:! Your scan picture is lovely.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey a 22lb turkey for three of you?!?! Oh my lord! That's what we get at Christmas for our whole family! 

Brittany I've been doing the same with my due date - they actually told me april 10th at my last scan, but I had April 9th based on ovulation so I just stuck with that. Now I'll be pulling out the 10th as it is another day away from my potential new date, so hopefully means they may change. I don't fancy actually being overdue for almost two weeks before I reach my official due date! And keep going with dh and aiden! It took ages for me to get Simon over quickly enough to feel ours. And by the end he was getting very annoyed and not bothering to move quickly, to which I pointed out he would never feel the baby if he kept going so slowly!

Have any of you ladies thought about getting a sling/carrier? I don't know if we've talked about them before, but dh always wanted to get one and although I will mainly use the pram (I think) I think it might be nice to have. From what I see on the natural parenting forum, I should get an Ergo, but they are so expensive!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't think I'm going to get a sling. I don't imagine I would use it all that often.


----------



## MrsHippo

I am planning on getting a sling - well my mum has one which she never used because she has a bad back and it made it worse... So I'll be saving some pennies there :) even if I don't use it out I want it for around the house. I'll be able to hold her while I'm doing housework ect.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany until about a week ago I honestly didn't think I would get one either, and tbh I'm not 100% sure when I will use it. I know dh really wants one though. Only problem is that the good ones are so expensive so I am kind of torn about whether its worth it or not. I wouldn't want to buy second hand from someone I don't know either as you don't know what the carrier has been through.

I dunno...I'm going to try and find a good, well respected, carrier which isn't going to break the bank either.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Thanks girls. The funeral was today :/

I'm still upset about Emma's comments about boys, I have purposefully not seen her since but I know she wants to hang out this Monday....I've decided I obviously can't say anything to her while I'm pregnant as letting her know how much it bothers me will also mean letting her know that I'm having a boy, which is exactly what she wants me to do!
So I've decided to hold on to all my rage until the baby is here - that way when she comes to visit us, I've decided I will get my revenge by talking to the baby in front of her and saying something along the lines of "This is your nasty Aunt Emma, the one you heard telling Mummy how disappointed she would be if you were a boy. Don't worry though, since she hates stinky boys so much we won't be having her as your godmother"...
I'll be doing it as a "joke" of course, but she'll know I secretly mean it and it will make me feel better :happydance:

I hope all you American mummies to be had a lovely Thanksgiving! :)

*Brittany* - aww I'm glad the bedding set is good! We haven't found one yet, we're looking for Peter Rabbit stuff but it seems quite hard to find!

*Laura* - ugh that woman would annoy the crap out of me! I get it from my sister a lot but hers is all from memory as shes not pregnant right now...it must be even worse to have her pregnant at the same time as you and being that way!! 

*Sarah* - We're not going to get a baby sling, for some reason they're something that has never appealed to me! I can't explain it, I just know I don't want one lol. But hopefully you'll be able to find one thats reasonably priced. 

Question: Has anybody been experiencing PAINFUL kicks?!

This has been happening to me for the past few days now and its starting to worry me. I mean - I've never heard anybody say that kicks can actually hurt?! Is this normal???
Its not all the kicks - some of them are very light. But every now and then, I get a REALLY strong kick that really hurts me and makes me sort of gasp....It jolts me, like to the point where if I was holding something the sudden pain would make me drop it in shock. 

I'm not sure if its totally normal and I'm just a whimp, or if its something I should see somebody about!
I googled it and there are a few women who are complaining of the same thing on various forums, and they all seem to be saying that its because their babies are breech and so their kicks are directed toward sensitive areas like the bladder - and my Bean was breech at my 20 week scan, but they told me he'd turn probably by the end of that day. 
But these painful kicks do feel very low down, so it would make sense?!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley that might explain it if he still hasn't turned properly, and is kicking around on sensitive bits. I was reading in one of my birth books about ways to turn a breech baby, before they are born. You should google that and try it out to see if it helps. (Basically the exercises seemed to me like you lie down with your butt up in the air!) if its still happening in a few days I'd ring your midwife to check it out, as you definitely shouldn't be in that much pain.

And lol at your comments you have ready for your friend when the baby arrives! I'd love to see that! And when she asks to hold him "oh well why would you want to hold a horrible baby boy?" :haha: don't give her the satisfaction before then of you letting her know she bothered you, you're just right!


----------



## MrsHippo

I haven't has any painful kicks, had some really low ones though which are a little uncomfortable. Some have felt that low that I'm expecting to look down and see an arm hanging out hahaha 
But I'd speak to your midwife if they are painful, can't be a nice experience. Also, if it is because he is breach what happens if he doesn't move and carries on kicking you as he gets bigger... The pain might become worse! So if it was me I'd have a chat with my mw. 

I hope the funeral was ok? :( it came quick though didnt it, when barney died we waited over a month or so before we could have his. It wasn't very nice waiting that long. Then we had the inquest (because it was an accident he was in). Just felt as though we couldn't move on - sorry, there is me going on.. 

As most of you already know, my mum is giving me lots of Reuben's things (pushchair, some clothes... Plain coloured ones, rocker ect), well I had a dream last night that she announced she was having another baby! I was like 'oh no, I'm going to have to buy everything now' lol. I really hope that doesn't happen. I doubt it will... But I didn't think she'd have Reuben. I think I'll have to ring her to double check :p


----------



## doggylover

Lol Lauren, I am planning on borrowing a lot from my brother and SIL and at one point my mum was convinced SIL was pregnant again, and I actually said out loud "that means we can't borrow their stuff!!" :rofl:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - ooh thanks! I will try googling that and see if I can get him to turn! 
Lol, I know - I can't wait to say that to my friend!

*Lauren* - Yeah thats true :wacko: I can't really speak to my midwife at the moment as I don't really have one! I'm in the middle of having my healthcare changed over from Devon to Liverpool, so I havn't even got a Dr right now let alone a midwife :/
There is a maternity hospital here though that you can call with concerns, so maybe I'll give them a call just to ask if its normal!

Lol oh my, imagine if your mother was pregnant too! How old is Reuben? I'd collect the stuff you need now and then refuse to give it back if that happens lol. :haha:

Yeah, the funeral was REALLY quick - they do things much quicker in Ireland with regards to funerals usually. Plus because he'd seen a Dr on the day he died, there was no need for a post mortem etc. Its crazy though - it only happened 11pm on Wednesday night, and by 11 am saturday morning he'd been buried! :nope:


----------



## MrsHippo

Rueben is only 18 months (my mum is 41... She isn't one of these old ladies that have loads of children lol). Yes I might take everything sooner rather than later just in case ;) 

You can call NHS direct if you want some advice. I've used them a couple of times, the people on the phone ask you a bunch of questions (and frustratingly don't let you speak!) but they will get your local on-call midwife to ring you. So don't worry about not being with anyone yet. Hopefully they will be able to give you some advice. I'd rather do that than wait for ages in some clinic.


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> *Sarah*
> 
> Yeah, the funeral was REALLY quick - they do things much quicker in Ireland with regards to funerals usually. Plus because he'd seen a Dr on the day he died, there was no need for a post mortem etc. Its crazy though - it only happened 11pm on Wednesday night, and by 11 am saturday morning he'd been buried! :nope:

I'm sure your uncles funeral was tough :( but yes, we are super quick here with the funerals. I couldn't believe how long it takes in England! It would be unthinkable here for someone to be waiting for longer than a week. All hell would break loose lol!

I keep wanting to say to my SIL "lets sort out all your baby stuff for me to steal" but she is quite protective over it all, so I think she'll find it hard to give any of it up (even though I'll give it back!)


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, :hugs: about your uncle's funeral. They seem take place quickly here, as well - I think we had my dad's funeral within a week of his passing. I couldn't imagine waiting longer than that. :( I totally think you should make that comment to your friend after the baby arrives! I would _love_ to see the look on her face.

*Sarah*, the 22 lb turkey was insane. MIL got the bird for just $25 after spending a certain amount at the grocery store so I guess it was a good deal. We've seriously been eating turkey for breakfast, lunch and dinner :sick: ... so ready for it to be gone!

I'll probably get a sling or a wrap. I had a friend who wore hers around the house and she loved it, so I want to give it a try.

Every once in a while, our little miss kicks hard enough that it actually startles me but so far it hasn't been painful. Her kicks are _super_ low sometimes and it's really uncomfortable. I feel like she's falling out! Most of the time, she favors one side (usually the right) so half of my stomach gets really hard and the other half feels empty. So weird. It feels even weirder when she "slides" from one side to the other.

OMG - I leaned all the way back the other day (I think I was trying to lie down) and the middle of my bump, right below my belly button, totally formed a cone-shape. It was so freaky and alien-like!! According to Google, your abs seperate during pregnancy and allow the uterus to bulge like that when you move a certain way. Glad to know it's normal but it still grosses me out to look at.

I'm jealous of you ladies getting so many things from relatives! Both DH and I are the oldest so our siblings will benefit from us eventually. :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren * - ahh I see! That will be nice for your baby to have an Uncle close in age, I know a few families who have that set up - I think its cute :)

Thanks! I might try NHS direct. I need to get registered with a Dr here anyway, I'm gonna do that tomorrow...so far though I havn't had any super painful kicks today, so maybe he's turned by himself!?

People keep telling me I should be able to feel what position he's in myself, but I just can't tell!

*Sarah* - We didn't get to go to the funeral, as it was all arranged so quickly we didn't have chance to arrange flights/car hire etc. I'm sort of glad though, I would have hated to see the children at the funeral - I just went to a church here at the same time they were holding the funeral and lit a candle for him, and we'll visit the family soon.

Yeah they generally are done within about a week here....depending on circumstances. I expected Frank's to take longer because of it being so unexpected, but its amazing how quickly things get moving there!

*Linzy* - Thanks :hugs: 
Ooh I had that weird cone thing happen today too...it looks soooo freaky!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh I'm so sorry you couldn't make it over, but as you say seeing the kids would have been so hard :(

I also can't tell what position my baby is in...or even where my uterus starts and ends. I have no clue at all!

Eugh I'm sore this morning, we went up a mountain yesterday and I think I maybe over did it. Sore leg (just one) back and crampy as well. What a fun day today is gonna be! :wacko:


----------



## linzylou

I can't tell what position my baby is in, either.


----------



## doggylover

At my scan last week baby's head was low down on my right hand side. I feel ALL the movement on the right hand side...so is my babyhead butting me?! I assumed it would be feet at that end!!!


----------



## Laura91

Ooh lots to catch up on! :D

LiverpoolLass - Firstly, big hugs :hugs: 
I'd definitely do the baby talk thing once LO is here :haha: Maybe she was just trying to get a reaction out of you - although, bad way to go around it!

DoggyLover - How lovely for your parents to feel! I've started to feel lots more kicks lately. OH isn't too keen on feeling them, dunno why. He said it sort of weirds him out a little :shrug: He'll get used to it I suppose :)

Cherry - That's a great profile picture! Mine was so blurry it was pointless :haha:!

MrsHippo - I'm so with you on the uncomfortable thing! I struggle so bad to get comfortable in bed now. I have to sleep half in and half out of the quilt at the minute so that I can wrap my leg around it and put it under my belly - not great when it's getting colder every night :dohh: Oh, and the last few nights i've woken up around 3am with my right hip reeeaaallly aching, sort of like cramp? I have to turn over and get comfy all over again :(

LinzyLou - My OH doesn't give much sympathy either :haha: I generally get "well you better get used to it.." or my favourite yet, "yeah, me too" :growlmad:
For some reason our LO kicks really low all the time :shrug: Anyone know if this is normal? I thought i'd be getting more kicks near the my belly button or at least a little higher than they are.. Most of the kicks are just above my knicker line :wacko: Luckily, no-one's asked to feel it yet :haha:

Hope everyone's ok :flower: xx


----------



## doggylover

Laura, my kicks are really low as well (I just shove DH's hand down there anyway and tell him not to get any ideas!!!) but they seem to be creeping slightly higher. I'd say they are all definitely below my main bit of 'bump' though - which makes me wonder: If baby is low down...what the heck is my bump?!

And my Dh freaked out last night when he felt a particularly strong kick - he SQUEALED. He says it freaks him out as well. Men...

My back is SO sore today :(


----------



## Laura91

That's exactly what I keep thinking! :haha: 

Although to be fair, I thought baby was doubled over (feet to forehead) well that's how she was at one of my scans... apparently not now though :blush:

I'm off to find a picture of how baby _should_ be positioned at 22 weeks... x


----------



## Laura91

Ok, had to give up on that one. Some not very nice pictures came up so I would advise not to Google image your "weeks pregnant" :(

I did find two pictures though showing one with baby's head upwards and feet down below, another with baby's head downwards and feet towards bellybutton :shrug:

Who knows... xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I hope you're able to find a nice carrier. Maybe you could register for one if you're planning to have a baby shower? Even if you don't have one gifted to you a lot of times you can get discounts on the registry items that weren't purchased.

Hayley, I haven't really experienced any painful kicks but I have felt some quite low that are uncomfortable. Like, sometimes it feels like he's putting pressure on my bladder which isn't painful for me but it doesn't exactly feel pleasant either. 

Lindsey, I'm the oldest on my side and the first one to have a baby (not that my cousin hasn't been LTTTC :() so I won't be getting stuff from anyone either. SIL offered me all their stuff if we had a girl but that didn't happen. They did just have a boy though but our babies are only going to be like 6 months apart so I'm not really expecting anything from them either.

Laura, my DH is kind of similar to your OH. We've tried a few times for him to feel Aiden kick but we haven't had any luck yet. He's excited about getting to feel the baby kick but he also finds it a bit wierd too. My DH has felt weird about a lot of things with this pregnancy though, especially having sex with his son in my stomach. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Laura91 said:


> Ok, had to give up on that one. Some not very nice pictures came up so I would advise not to Google image your "weeks pregnant" :(
> 
> I did find two pictures though showing one with baby's head upwards and feet down below, another with baby's head downwards and feet towards bellybutton :shrug:
> 
> Who knows... xx

Head up feet down!? Like standing up in you? That sounds pretty random! I always imagine mine is lying sideways in me, I don't know why! My midwife did say at my last scan that they flip over so easily now, that the position I saw at my scan wouldn't be where baby was later that night. Minefield!

Brittany, I'm not planning on having a baby shower as they aren't generally done over here. I wish though - I LOVED registering for all my wedding gifts, it was one of my favourite parts about our wedding! I know that is incredibly shallow though! I think I'm going to go with the Ergo. It seems to get a lot of good reviews, and although it is expensive, people say it's worth it.

There is just so much choice with EVERYTHING.

And the sex thing - my Dh and I have had sex a grand total of three times since my bfp - that was 17 weeks ago :blush::blush::blush:. He feels very uncomfortable with the whole thing, and I spend the whole time worrying that he is feeling uncomfortable, so it isn't exactly high octane romance! 

In terms of getting stuff from other people, my aunt and uncle have had their (potentially!) last baby, who is now 3 months old. I am hoping they offer us some of their stuff as they have 3 boys and just a PILE of toys, clothes etc. They are a bit weird about it though, my aunt is very OCD and I think she finds it hard to get rid of anything. So we'll see.


----------



## Laura91

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/fetal/21.jpghttps://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/fetal/25.jpg _(these are from different weeks but you get the picture )_



> Head up feet down!? Like standing up in you? That sounds pretty random!

I didn't describe it very well really, did I? :haha:

I think our LO's head is to the right of my bellybutton and her feet down low. She was like this at my 20w scan and I don't think she's moved much. My left side always feels 'empty' upon prodding inspection :haha:

Sex, what's that?? I can probably count on one hand the amount of times we've DTD since our BFP and for us, it was well before our 12w scan :blush: Poor OH!!

My sister rang last night and offered us her baby/safety gates so that's saving us around £60! We'd need 3 and she's got 3 going spare :dance: She said they're pretty pointless in her house now as my nephew has sussed how to open them :haha: x


----------



## linzylou

Do the babies change positions throughout the day? I feel kicks/punches and then sometimes I feel what I think is a flip. My whole bump moves and my stomach feels as if I'm on a roller-coaster, if that makes any sense. Sometimes I feel movement up high and down low at the same time, too.

Last night she moved ALL NIGHT LONG. If I was on my left side, she'd kick the crap out of my left side and if I moved to my right side, she'd kick my right side. So demanding! :haha: I felt bad but I ended up on my back a few times because it's so much more comfortable. LO finally stopped at like, 4:30 this morning and then just started again now when I got out of the shower. I wonder if she'll be this active when she comes out?!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - Thanks hun! :) 
I have to sleep the same way - half in and half out of the quilt. Its annoying! And I've had that hip cramp thing before, mine was really early on though and has stopped now - it was SO uncomfortable though, I hope it eases for you soon :hugs:

*Linzy* - Oh I hear you there! if I hear my partner respond with "Me too" when I complain about something ONCE more, I'm going give him something to complain about! :D

My kicks are pretty much in the same place...seems like all of us are getting them low, which is good! Must be normal! 

*Sarah* - My back is KILLING me today! I think I've pulled something in it, actually :/ 

Aww bless your DH being freaked out by it! It actually freaks ME out a little....more so than it does Jon! He loves feeling it but I get anxious...I think because its been hurting so I'm always worried every little kicking session is going to end with one big BOOT! 

*AFM....* I'm having another lousy day....I have been sick three times so far. I have no idea why! I can't keep any food down. 
I still have occasional MS (Anybody else?) but usually it only happens maybe once or twice a week, and its only a little bit first thing in the morning and usually only if I've slept in late and let myself get too hungry....but today, its back with a vengeance!
And I think leaning over the toilet is whats thrown my back out, so it hurts like hell to stand up too! GREAT! :D

The sex thing is one area that's not been effected by the pregnancy for me yet - if anything I have found my sex drive has increased a LOT this trimester! And so far Jon seems comfortable with the changes and stuff...that will probably change later on into the third trimester I imagine, when baby starts becoming more visible...I can't see how that would NOT freak a guy out! :wacko:

Has everybody here had their gender scans now, who is finding out?


----------



## doggylover

Laura91 said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/fetal/21.jpghttps://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/fetal/25.jpg _(these are from different weeks but you get the picture )_
> 
> 
> 
> Head up feet down!? Like standing up in you? That sounds pretty random!Click to expand...

That makes so much more sense! :blush: I'm so stoopid sometimes!

Great news about the baby gates! We only need two thank goodness, but it all adds up quickly.

Lindsey sounds like you could be in for a fun few months both before the birth and afterwards with such an active LO! She'll be keeping you up all night from now until she's one!

Hayley sorry to hear you are having a bad day :hugs: I wouldn't be surprised if all the stooping to the toilet has done your back in, I don't normally have any back issues but have noticed its so easy to hurt it since I started expanding.

I currently have the hot water on (we are very primitive in N.Ireland and still work with boilers so you have to wait for hot water :dohh:) to have a bath to ease my pain. Randomly, my left butt cheek is so sore as well :haha:

And yep I've had my scan, but as you know, not finding out.


----------



## Cherrybump

At my scan last week the lady said my baby's head was down. It's sitting near my pubic bone thats were i feel alot of movement to. So i must be getting little punches or head butts as my mums says lol. So happy to see my belly growen this week :). im carrying high to :) 

My cold as finally gone away a little more :) xxx


----------



## doggylover

Glad to hear you are feeling better cherry :)
My sonographer also said my baby's head was low...basically in my right hip! She had the scanner in a place I would never consider uterus!


----------



## MrsHippo

Had a lot to read through tonight :) 

I wouldn't have a clue where mine is. One second I have kicks on my right side then it's my left. Mine are really low sometimes too, the only time they are high is when I'm in the bath, all movement is around my belly button... She must float or something haha. I'm sitting here now and I can feel her kicking sort of where the top of my knickers are. 

OMG today, I have been so sore!! First it was my inner thighs this morning. I felt as though I had been horse riding or something... Then it spread throughout my body so now my back is killing me, even my harms hurt. I feel as though Ive had a massive workout or something :/ 

Last night I could not sleep for the life of me, so today I have been in pain and very tired! 

Anyone had any cravings? Mine at the moment is chocolate... But not just a chocolate bar, things like nesquik cereal and nesquik milkshake oh and chocolate cake!! My god, I have eaten sooo much chocolate cake just recently!!


----------



## Laura91

*LinzyLou *- I felt the flip/turn feeling the other night! It made me go a bit :sick: but sort of felt 'nice'? :wacko:
I've woken up a couple of times and i'm on my back :shy: I can't help it! :haha:

*LiverpoolLass *- Sorry you're having a crappy day :hugs: I've been really lucky and not had any but I was chatting to my friend last night - she's about 19w - and she's still suffering really badly with it :(

*DoggyLover *- I don't think it helped with how I described it :haha: I also feel your pain with the hot water thing - we generally just have showers so we don't have to faff about but i'm not looking forward to bathing baby with it :(

*CherryBump *- Glad you're feeling a bit better :)

*MrsHippo *- It's ridiculous the stuff I crave. Last week it was Nesquick strawberry milkshake - couldn't get enough! This week i've craved chicken supernoodles allllll weekend, I went and got some last night (walked to the shop in the cold and rain) and when I got home I didn't feel hungry enough to make them :growlmad: I'm definitely having them for tea tonight though :haha:!

*As for me* - I'm so tired today it's ridiculous. Plus I feel like i'm slowly starting with a cold :( My nose has been irritating me for a couple of weeks and in the last couple of days has been a tad runny.
Don't want to be at work today, I want to be at home snuggled on the sofa with a big bowl of supernoodles :haha:

Only 6 and a half hours to go.

Then 3 weeks and 3 days until I break up for Christmas.

:coffee:


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you so late I've kinda been steered here via stalking Laura91 (sorry laura!) and thought I might be able to join as I'm due March 26th. Is that ok? You can tell me to bugger off if you like! 
I'm Alex, 27 OH is 29 and it's our first baby. We are team yellow! We were going to find out but baby had legs crossed and now like the thought of a surprise! 
I'm a neonatal nurse so looks after poorly sick baba's which is a bit hard being pregnant and doing, especially as they are very similar gestation to my baby now :cry: but I love my job. 
Feeling ok at the moment in myself, this week my main gripe is people making unhelpful and sometimes frankly rude comments on my size! Anyone else have this?! I know I'm pregnant but frankly some comments I get are almost insulting! I don't mind looking pregnant it's just the wording sometimes that really upsets me, maybe it's the hormones lol!


----------



## Laura91

Yay Alex! :wave:

Ps - why have I never asked your name before when i've stalked you for so long?? :haha: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi Alex :) your job must be hard. Mine is quite emotional (I work with cancer patients). I couldn't imagine what it would be like to work with poorly babies :( 
As for size... Not really had anything said to me other than 'your still so slim' ect. A couple of people say 'your getting bigger' but EVERYDAY!!! Surely I don't get noticeably bigger over night, every night??? I'm sure they say it because they have nothing else to say to me! 

I've had a runny nose on and off for a while now which is a common pregnancy symptom but I worry I'm getting a cold everytime I get it! 

I'm bored at work, am ... No sorry, was on my lunch. Was supposed to start working again 10 minutes ago :p hopefully my afternoon won't go too slow then it'll be home time :)


----------



## doggylover

Hi Alex! Congratulations on your little yellow baby to be! Your job must be so hard all the time, never mind now. My bro is a dr and he always said the one thing he couldn't do is neo-natal, and how much he admires the people who do.

Afm - duvet day. Sadly not an ounce of enjoyment in that as I woke at 4am being sick and didn't stop for five hours. So I'm still in bed, have been sleeping all day, but luckily haven't been sick again in the last few hours. Feel awful as I had so much to do at school today and I've out loads of kids behind in their work. Although then I remember I probably to his from one of the wee beggars and don't care!!! And because I am in bed still my back is killing me. But every time I go to get up I start to heave...:wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I still get the occasional MS. It went away mostly at weeks 15-16 and then returned weeks 18-19 but haven't really had it come back too bad. 

Lauren, I crave all kinds of things. Mostly foods that aren't really good for me. Right now I want a box of Kraft Mac and Cheese. :haha:

Alex, welcome! I'll add you to the list on the first post. Sorry about the negative comments you get from people, I haven't had people comment on my size but I have found that most people in general tend to annoy me whenever they do make a comment about my pregnancy.


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe you're still getting ms Hayley. I've been out with my friend this evening whose baby is three months old now and she was telling me how she had ms all the way throughout her pregnancy... BUT now is thinking about baby number 2 lol. So it must be a distant memory for her now :) I hope your up and running again soon though. 

One problem I have had recently and sorry if this is too much info for people!! I don't usually talk about this problem.... Well not at all if I'm honest. I'm a very private person, even with OH. For a little while now I will occasionally have an upset stomach but it's manageable. But more recently I have been waking up in the middle of the night in agony and have to run to the toilet. Last night however, I woke up in agony again and ran to the toilet as I had the urge to go... Very quickly too! But instead it was just trapped wind and lots of it :blush: but the toilet issue is driving me mad, for days i am constipated as hell to a point where it hurts to go then all of a sudden it comes like I've eaten something funny... Then back to being constipated. It's driving me mad as I feel as though I've got stomach ache all the time!! I'm sitting here now and all i can hear is my stomach making awful noises!! But I don't need to go now... Or feel as though I need to 'release' gas lol. But I bet you any money I'll be up in the night. It's sooo embarrasing. In a way I am grateful it comes at night as I'd do anything to prevent it from happening in the day because of how embarrassed I'd be if I had to do it at home with Adam here or at work! Please tell me someone else is going through it too lol??!!!


----------



## baby_nurse

They do say no one does gas like a pregnant woman!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura*- Thanks! I feel much better today. I hope your cold doesn't stick! Maybe it was walking in the rain to get the supernoodles that did it?!! lol. I hope they were nice though! Mmmm I love super noodles.... 

*Alex* - Hi and welcome! Congratulations on your little yellow bundle! :) Have you got any feelings on whether baby is pink or blue? 
Being a neonatal nurse must be a tough job, I imagine it can be very rewarding at times too when things work out well! :) Thank goodness for people like you being able to do it!
Ugh the rude comments....I've had lots of them too. Its usually the ones where women make comments comparing my size to the size they were at my stage in pregnancy that get me most....along the lines of "WOW you're SO big for xxx weeks....I didn't even start showing until I was xx weeks!"...SO?! Do you want a badge or something?! :growlmad: lol. WHat kind of comments have you had?

*Sarah*[ - Oh no! I hope you're feeling better. I've been reading on Facebook that TONS of people across the UK have been struck down with a winter vomiting bug....I'm thinking that my constant vomiting yesterday was maybe down to that rather than pregnancy, and it seems funny that you've been vomiting and having back pain too...Thats exactly how I was yesterday. Maybe it is something going around? 
It's so easy to blame everything on pregnancy, I forget it could be other general illnesses too lol.
If it is what I had, it shouldn't last as I'm feeling much better today....no more vomiting and just mild back pain now, much more mobile than yesterday! :) :hugs:

*Lauren* - yep it SUCKS! lol. Though in all honesty, as tragic as it sounds, I'm actually getting used to it! Yesterday was particularly bad but in general its become pretty much a standard part of my life now that the first job of the day is to throw up. I actually can't imagine _not_ doing it lol.
We've already planned when we're going to try for numbers 2 and 3, so I'm obviously at peace with it lol....although I'm hoping like crazy that its not so bad the next time around!!!!

Aww, the toilet issues sound awful :/ I havn't had anything THAT intense but I have certainly had the upset tummy/sudden urge feeling more than normal and more so in the past week or two....and the gas has been an issue throughout the pregnancy for me! I am usually very embarrased by that kind of thing, but I have had to let that go and now OH is used to it! I'm sorry, there's just nothing I can do...it has to come out or I will literally explode!!!!
Constipation hasn't bothered me yet though.

I vaguely remember my Dr mentioning it though, when he was first discussing the pregnancy symptoms with me...I'm sure he was telling me what to take if it happens but I can't remember. Maybe its worth mentioning to your Dr or midwife? Embarrasing but they'll be used to it and they might be able to help you find some relief!


----------



## linzylou

Hi, Alex! Welcome and congrats! :) Your job sounds amazing -- it must be tough, but I'm sure the care you give to those babies is so appreciated!

I have mixed feelings about sex these days. I want it more now than ever but most the time my body doesn't cooperate and I end up feeling uncomfortable, tired, unattractive, etc. It's so frustrating. And now DH tells me he's worried about about the baby - that if we can feel her move, then she should be able to feel us. There's only so much I can say to make it less weird for him. :shrug:

I'm craving all of the wrong things right now. I can eat whole-grain Cheerios, fruit, a handful of almonds, salad, etc., and not feel safisfied until I've had that bowl of ice cream or a cookie! :blush: I try to limit myself to one small treat a day but it's hard. The only "healthier" alternatives that satisfy my sweet tooth are strawberry jam and low-fat vanilla yogurt with cinnamon. My GTT is coming up and I'm a little paranoid as diabetes runs on both sides of my family.

Lauren, I'm the same. I'm either constipated or have diarrhea. Or sometimes I feel like I really, really have to go and then (TMI!) it all just ends up being gas. It's worse at night, too. So you're not alone!

AFM, I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I'm also wondering when we can register at the hospital and start taking prenatal classes. We ordered the glider for our nursery and have been picking up some of the more "boring" things on our list such as mattress pads, etc. DH and I found our baby books and it's been fun to compare birth stats, whether we were late/early, milestones, and everything. 

Oh, and DH is stuck on the name Sarah. He loves that it means "princess" (she will no doubt be his princess) and that it shares his first initial. Even though the name isn't my first choice, I can really see our LO being called that. What do you ladies think of Sarah Lynn? Honestly, does it sound too much like Sarah Lee (the desserts)??


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey I think your dh has WONDERFUL taste in names!! And he is just right about it meaning princess- and I think it's so lovely that he wants to use it because of that! I actually used to know a girl called Sarah Lee (lee was her last name) so Sarah Lynn doesn't sound bad to me at all. 

Hayley my mum said it was front page in the daily mail yesterday about this vomiting bug- the rest of my family have had it, apart from dh who will presumably get it later this week. I didn't get too much ms but this was totally different than ms for me - I'm hoping you had it and your ms isn't coming back. Feeling much better today but of work again to fully recover. 

Lauren I have never been so gassy in my whole life. It's insane. Luckily dh and I are pretty open about that stuff (although not with anyone else - I'd die of embarrassment!) but it's horrible. My stomach aches so badly sometimes I have to go and lie down.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey Alex, congrats on staying yellow.

Hey ladies. feel like im in a out of here just now lol didnt even come online yesterday. I had my midwife yesterday but i thought it was half 2 but it was meant to be 1.50 lol lucky she gave us a ring and we ran up lol i stay right next door to it so it aint so bad.

Found out baby heartbeat is 148 and the first time we heard it i didnt know what it was so when she popped the new bit paper in my folder i had a peek it was 140. she sai was little fast but its ok. i think that may have been because i just ran from my house up to see her lol. everything else is all good also.

I think alot of people are ill at this time of year and we all are feeling bit poorly so i do hope you all feel better soon. ive still got this nasty cough that just want shift.

Oooh something exciting. i was in bed last night just watching a youtube video. I layed my hand on my belly were baby normally kick but i never know when she shall do it. I must have been 20 mins in to lil video and i got a nice little define kick or punch lol. told ryan about it think he was little gutted he didnt get to feel it but it was my first time feeling baby from outside :) xx


----------



## Laura91

*DogglyLover *- Sorry you're feeling poorly! My mum came round yesterday and told me to start carrying hand gel around with me so that I can clean my hands all the time :roll: Apparently if someone who has the bug touches something, it stays on there for up to 8 hours :shock: 

Lots of hand cleaning ladies!!

*MrsHippo *- The only problem i've had is (way TMI) that when I do go, it hurts! And (again, TMI) sometimes there's blood on the tissue :shy:
Seems to have eased up a bit in the last week or so though (*touchwood*)

*LiverpoolLass *- Glad you're feeling better! The noodles really weren't worth it :( I had them last night and ended up leaving them!

*LinzyLou *- Sarah is a lovely name :) Especially with it meaning 'princess'!

*CherryBump *- Glad everything went well at your MW appointment. Yay for being kicked on the outside!

Hope everyone gets better soon!! xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm glad you felt baby cherry :) I only feel movement from the outside once in a blue moon because she goes all shy as soon as we put our hands on my belly!! 

I'm glad you said that Laura because I too have had the pain along with blood. It almost feels like I've torn myself haha OMG. It's awful. Not a pleasant experience at all. I read that we should eat certain things and drink plenty of water to help prevent problems. I drink so much water at the moment and I've not noticed any difference. 

Lindsey, I like that name :) its traditional but sweet.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I had some serious constipation problems when I was in the first trimester. My doctor basically suggested drinking lots of water, using stool softeners, and eating high fiber food or using a fiber supplement. I really hope you get some relief soon.

Lindsey, it sounds like your DH is starting to feel like my DH. The idea that the baby can feel us moving around too really freaks him out. My body also doesn't cooperate when DH and I do have sex. We basically have to use lube all the time now because even when my body does cooperate it's still not enough. I guess it's true what they say about the increased blood flow causing the vaginal walls to swell a bit making you feel tighter.

I also really like the name Sarah Lynn, it doesn't make me think of Sarah Lee at all. :)

AFM, DH and I have been trying to feel Aiden move on the outside but haven't had any luck yet. I thought I could feel him but DH says he feels absolutely nothing so maybe I never felt anything either. DH and I have to register for our baby shower soon so that's the next exciting thing we have happening besides just a regular check up on Dec 18.


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, I knew you'd like that name! I wanted Shelby for a long time but now it doesn't feel right. I guess I just didn't want DH to have the satisfaction of knowing I liked his name better. :lol:

Cherry, how awesome that you felt the baby from the outside! That's my favorite thing these days. It used to happen every once in a while but now I can feel it pretty much all day long. It never gets old.

Brittany, it's just not fair. My minds want sex but my body doesn't. Especially on days where even taking a shower makes me tired. Hopefully it gets better soon!

I don't know if the baby is going through a growth spurt or what, but all I've wanted to do for the last 2-3 days is eat and sleep. Doctor's appointment went well and I scheduled my gluscose test for December 27th (guess I'll have to watch myself around the Christmas candy). V-day is Saturday! 16 weeks to go... it's going by so fast now! Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## doggylover

Cherry yay for feeling baby from the outside!!! Now it's happened once you can be sure it'll be pretty much constant. My dh now prefers to watch for kicks rather than feel, and he goes "ooohhh!!! Was that one?!" Every single time there is a kick (so at the minute roughly every 5 seconds! Sounds like all our babies are very active at the minute!)

In terms of people suffering from tough BM, I would recommend lots of tinned or dried fruit. I love fruit because its so sweet (real sweet tooth here!) and it helps so much in the bum region too!

Laura some of our kids at school bring hand sanitizer with them and use it non-stop! Unfortunately surrounded by those little germy so-and-sos all day I haven't a hope of ever staying germ free!

Brittany, try getting dh to watch for kicks. I saw that myself before I know I felt any from the outside. And it's so hard for us to tell isn't it? Where are you registering for your baby shower? That will be so much fun, I can't wait to see the stuff you pick and get, how are you getting on with the craft projects you had begun?

Lindsey I've heard a lot of people mention the glucose test but I have never heard of it here...is it for gestational diabetes? I also can't believe you are almost 24 weeks!! That just seems insane! And I'm jealous since I just turned 21 :haha: 

Afm, I am totally better from my vomiting bug, but I think I may have very mild sciatica. For weeks I have had a shooting pain down my left butt cheek if I move in certain ways. It hasn't been too bad before now, but today it was so bad. My sister has sciatica so I asked her and she said it sounds like it may be. So I must add this to my ever growing last of things to talk to my midwife about next Wednesday!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - I think Sarah Lynn is a lovely name. It doesn't remind me of Sarah Lee at all! It reminds me of a friend of mine who lives in the US...she has a Saria Lynn. You don't hear Lynn used much for children in the UK, it seems more popular in the US...I think it works well as a middle! :)
Isn't one of us having a little Lynn Marie??? I swear I saw that name mentioned....

*Sarah* - I'm glad you've over the vomiting bug! Is sciatica something thats treatable? I've heard of it but I don't know much about it really. Hope your midwife is able to help!
I have to have a glucose test too, I think at 25 weeks but that may be because I have a family history of diabetes? Did you midwife ask you about a history of diabetes at your booking in appointment? If so and you didn't a history, you probably won't need the test.

*Brittany* - I only felt a kick from the outside myself for the first time yesterday. I'm not getting CONSTANT kicks yet - I tend to have an hours worth of activity at a time, usually at night, but I don't feel much at all throughout the day unless my bladder is full! 
Last night I just happened to put my hand on my stomach at the right time and I felt it. You and DH should hopefully get to feel it any time now! :)

*AFM* - I'm in the process of getting my ante-natal care changed over from Devon to Liverpool now. I found out today that I basically have to have the original Booking In appointment all over again and fill out alllll those forms again like we did right at the start! :shrug:
I hope it all goes smoothly.
I'm also hoping they are more pro-active with my care here, as today I FINALLY received a letter referring me to the birth choices clinic to discuss the option of a c-section - the meeting I had about this was almost a month ago, and they've only just sent through the appointment....for the very end of JANUARY?!
I am NOT waiting until the end of January to even have the discussion with anybody about it! One of the complications of my disease is the possibility of early labour, and an elective c-section should be scheduled for around 2 weeks before due date anyway, so I'm sorry but leaving the birthing discussion until 10 weeks before my due date is just not good enough in my opinion....by 10 weeks before, I want to KNOW exactly what my birth plan is...not only just be starting to talk about it! :nope:

Somebody I know with the same condition as me just went into labour 6 weeks early, and she had an awful time and ended up needing an emergency section....it terrifies me, I just want somebody to listen to my concerns and agree to what I feel is best for me and the baby


----------



## BStar

Hiya Ladies, wow I am am terrible at keeping up to date on this forum, it's ridiculous I tell ya. I always feel like I'm behind on the info I'm replying to and that i'm missing out on congratulating people. I promise I dont do it intentionally I just have a brain like a sieve at the moment and I can only reply when I'm at work hehe. So I shall try and remember everything i have read. But if i miss you sorry it was un-intentional. here goes...

congrats on your pink bundle *Cherry* :thumbup: and that is such a cute scan pic!!

*Liverpoollass* sorry for your family's loss and sorry it took me so long to say so :dohh: and i think what you are going say to your friend once your son is born is brilliant!! Also I hope you can get someone to sort out about discussing your c-section option. It seems some people are a bit lax about things when they see and/or deal with pregnant women a lot, they seem to think they know everything, which is very frustrating when its your first child and you just want someone to listen to you. Goodluck and kick some butt 

*Linzylou*, i have also noticed the cone shape, mine is just above my belly button though. i noticed it a few months back and was freaked out by it until i mentioned it to my mum and she said she had noticed she had it with me. then one of my mums friends said it's just my muscles or something so that put my mind at ease hehe. I think the name Sarah Lynn is very pretty and doesnt make me think of the dessert company

*Doggylover* i have no idea which position my baby is in or where my uterus starts or ends either. I was starting to get worried as i hadn't felt many definite movements but yesterday and today feels like my bubba has learnt to do flips, and I can tell it's definitely the baby because its much to low to be my stomach flipping over. Also I have been meaning to mention that Isabelle is the name that we have pretty much chosen if we have a girl and Alex was one of the names we had down for a boy:haha:. I think we have settled on Max for a boy now though. But until we meet the lil bundle we can't know for sure, cos i believe that the name has to suit the baby. Only a few more months until we know now though :)

*Laura91* your baby room is looking awesome!! we haven't started decorating ours but we have decided it is going to be a pale green paint on the walls and a jungle theme. i'm just having troule deciding what cot set to get and now i'm even debating about trying to make it myself :haha: guess i'll see what i can find since I didnt find much yesterday when I went looking and how lazy i am hehe :blush:

*Baby_nurse* Hi and welcome and yay for another team yellow I think there is only the 3 of us in here :thumbup:

I know what you girls mean about the sex thing, i feel like i want it but once things start i get uncomfortable and cranky. i feel bad cos hubby always says how long it has been since we have but most of the time i just can't be bothered, i would much rather sleep or watch tv. I'm such a terrible wife aren't i?:haha:

I have been pretty lucky with receiving things from relatives, I was given a lot of girls stuff from my cousin and a bunch of boys stuff from my aunty. I also got a secondhand cot from a girl at work for $80 which is soooo much cheaper than alot of the new ones out there, I just need to buy a cot mattress. Baby furniture is so ridiculously expensive!!

I had a terrible cold for the past 2 weeks and have only finally started to feel almost normal again. I went to the chemist to find out what i could take for my sore throat as it felt like i was swallowing razor blades and i got told all i could have was panadol, non medicated throat lozenges and a nasal spray.... how a nasal spray was going to help my throat i have nooooo idea!! 

It's been a while since I had my scan and I got some alright pics but the sonographer wasn't a very nice lady. i'm pretty much over it now and i found out i have a low lying placenta so i have to go back for another scan at 32 weeks, so i will make sure to ask for the nice lady i had at my 12 week scan :). It's a lil scary but it's a good excuse to get more pictures and another dvd. has anyone else had the opportunity to get a dvd? it's pretty cool coz you get the heartbeat on their as well so can play it and hear the heartbeat which is nice. I was almost tempted to find out the sex but as the lady was so horrible it made it easy to stick to the surprise idea, and Im very glad we have it makes it so exciting, kind of like Christmas morning. She also said that our lil one was sitting in my pelvis, which matches up with what I had been thinking, coz I get a lot of discomfort/movement down low.

As for sleeping I find I am most comfortable on my back, especially since I have had a cold. But I have been told that youre not supposed to sleep on your back because it can squash the vena carva vein (which is on your right side) and can increase the chances of stillbirth. So I sleep with my body/maternity pillow under my right hip/side of my body and then usually through the night I will move to my left side. I LOVE my maternity pillow it is such a sleep/life saver!!
Has anyone else started getting puffed out/out of breath a lot quicker than usual? I get it especially when I walk up the 12 or so stairs at work to the lunchroom hahah by the time I get to the top I huffing and puffing.

As for cravings I am loving kraft chicken flavoured easy mac and beef and cheese meat pies. Plus anything which is generally not healthy/good for me. Oh and iced mochas mmmmm Id love one right now.

Ok so I am very sorry about the novel I have just written, I promise to try to stay more up to date with reading and comments :blush:


----------



## Laura91

*LinzyLou* - That's all I want to do at the minute too! I get home from work and find myself looking through the cupboards and then once we've eaten tea, i'm back there again :dohh:

*DoggyLover *- Glad you're better but boo to the sciatica! My mum suffers from it so I know it can cause terrible pain :( Definitely ask your midwife about it - although I always make a list of things to ask/talk to her about but forget until i've left!

*LiverpoolLass *- Can they not just send all your notes and paperwork across for you? That's ridiculous that you have to go through it all again :( Hope you manage to re-arrange that appointment too, the end of January does seem a little far away..

*BStar *- Thank you :) We decided to try and get most of it done whilst we can as both of our jobs are a bit rocky at the moment :( So at least if it's done now, we won't have to worry about it later. My mum's making my cot set and curtains for me as I couldn't find any in the shops that I wanted :haha:

*AFM* - Nothing really new today. I'm so tired it's unreal and really didn't want to come into work today :( I'm hoping it goes quick and I will be at home with my jamas on snugged on the sofa before I know it (even if that is 7.5hrs away..). Was it frosted over everywhere else this morning? On my way to work it was _freezing_! 

:flower:


----------



## doggylover

BStar oh my gosh we also LOVE the name Max! It may actually be my favourite, but sadly our last name is Jay, and we think Max Jay is just too short and clippy sounding :( We aren't a huge fan of any of the longer verions (Maximillian, Maxwell, Maximus) so we can't even use one of those and just shorten. We're both pretty gutted about not being able to use it as we really love it. I hope a low lying placenta isn't a very bad thing? But at least you get to see your LO again in a few weeks! And well done on staying :yellow:!

Hayley, I was reading up about sciatica and it says it can be treated within 6-12 weeks, so I'm hoping I'll be able to get it sorted. My sister showed me an exercise she uses, but i couldn't do it because my bump got in the way :haha: 

Laura I was the same this morning. Just so tired and unmotivated. I'm ploughing through the day hoping it disappears quickly. ANd very frosty and cold with us. Not good since I haven't got a maternity coat. So I wore an H&M hoody over my dress to work! Snuggly though!


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - See, we had the opposite problem - OH's last name is 12 letters long so we didn't want to pick a long first name and give the poor thing a mouthful of a name :haha:
I do like the sound of Max Jay though, he could shorten it even further to MJ ;)

Glad the sciatica thing is treatable, although 6-12 weeks seems a long time! Saying that.. these 23 weeks have flown!

I didn't buy a maternity coat, I just got a cape style one (picture in my last journal update) so that I can still use it after baby is here ;) I literally don't care what I look like lately (poor OH!) as i'm generally that tired in a morning, I just throw anything on :haha: x


----------



## doggylover

Oh i know what you mean, yesterday I looked like a bag lady because I was so tired when I got up I just put anything on!!! 

I like that coat a LOT. where did you find it? I don't want to buy a maternity one (ridiculously expensive) but I don't see anything that I like that's suitable! I'm soo fussy when it comes to coats, it must be said.

For some reason when we say Max Jay we run it all together like MaxJay. If we say it seperately it is OK...we are struggling with boys names because we are convinced that baby is a girl (how embarassing when we are wrong!!) and dh isn't in love with ANY name for a boy. Which makes it hard!


----------



## Laura91

I ended up ordering my coat from my mum's Grattan catalogue because I couldn't find one I liked anywhere else. Last year, there were tonnes of cape-coats in the shops; this year? None. :huh:

I can't believe you managed to not find out the gender - part of me wishes we had, but then I look at some of the things we've bought and I change my mind again :haha:! x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm planning to register at Babies R Us and Walmart for my baby shower. So maybe getting the registry stuff done will be our plan for next weekend. It seems like I have so much stuff to do before Christmas and not nearly enough time to do it all. As for the crafts, I finished the bibs. I thought I posted a picture but I guess I didn't. I'm now working on my quilt for Aiden. I'm so excited to see it when it's done. Anyways, I'm glad the vomitting bug has left you. I'm also sorry about the sciatica. I don't know anything about that but hopefully your midwife will be able to suggest something so you can have some relief since it doesn't sound fun.

Hayley, I'm not sure if someone mentioned the name Lynn Marie but Lynn is my sisters middle name, and Marie is my middle name so I think that's a cool name combination for that reason. I hope the doctors listen to your concerns and you get everything sorted. I would be so stressed if I didn't know anything for my birth plan.

Bstar, congratulations on deciding on names. I was so relieved when DH and I finally decided on a name for our boy. As for the scan, I was able to get a cd at my 20 week appointment but it didn't have the heartbeat on there. Just the pictures she took. I've been debating on going and having a 3d/4d ultrasound done elsewhere when I'm 30 weeks or so. I think it would be nice to get to see our little guy when he's almost ready to arrive, not to mention, I think there are other places that do a lot more then what they did during my gender scan which was rather brief given the time constraints. Also, you just made my craving for mac and cheese return. So glad DH suddenly got a craving for mac and cheese when I mentioned it so I actually have some in the house. :)

AFM, DH might actually get out of work somewhat early today so I think we're going to go and get my license all updated with my new last name and change the address on there so by January I should have everything changed to DH's last name and then I can actually start using it/signing it. Then I'm hoping we can go and pick up some paint swatches so we can get an idea of what color we want to paint the nursery. DH has been sick this week though so I really hope that he doesn't feel too lousy when he gets home because I really want to get this done. This weekend we're going to see BIL/SIL and meet our nephew for the first time. Next weekend I'm hoping we can pick up paint and get started on that so I can start getting nursery furniture set up (my glider arrived today). Then the weekend after that I'd like to get the registry stuff done. It's really starting to feel like I have a billion things to do and so little time to do it with DH only having one day off work lately. Not to mention, Christmas is just hectic in general.
 



Attached Files:







bibs.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Bstar* Thanks hun :) I hope somebody listens to me soon too!

I'm sorry to hear about the low lying placenta problem :/ 
But yay for getting another scan!! Here we can only get DVDs if we go private for 4D ultrasounds. It sounds cool to have though, and would be nice to show baby when he/she is older!

I am also most comfortable sleeping on my back right now...I'm trying not to but sometimes I wake up and find myself in that position :/

I also find myself out of puff a lot lately, but I read on The Bump that its a pretty common symptom for around now...so at least we know its normal! Embarrasing though!

*Laura* - Yeah I don't understand why they can't just sent the paperwork through. I think they WILL do that but they still want me to re-book in as new. Doesnt make sense to me since I'll just be re-filling out all the green maternity notes that we all have to carry with us anyway, so I have them all here with me?! I don't know...I'll just be glad when its all done!

*Brittany* - I SWEAR I saw somebody on here had decorated their nursery and put up the name "Lynn Marie" on the wall...maybe it was JennynBump?

The bibs are so cute! Little owls, aww! 

Hope you have a fun weekend! How old is your nephew?

*AFM*...I'm planning on having some fun this week! My parents are away all week so OH and me have the place to ourselves....alone time at last!! :)
I plan on going to the Christmas market and the Ice festival, and trying to get into the festive spirit! :) I can't BELIEVE its 1st December tomorrow!!!!!!!
Feels like five minutes ago it was June and I had my BFP!!! Whatever happened to the summer?!

oooh also I got an AMAZING baby bargain this week! I was browsing the Bounty Offers website, and I spotted a lovely Graco Logico car seat - exactly what I wanted, something that doesn't have to be used with a base but can be if I want it to be, unisex colours, comfy looking - It should have cost £140, and I got it for £40 with free next day delivery!!!!

It arrived today and its perfect! I'm so thrilled! :) I'll post a pic up soon.

I also bought a really cute little baby record book from Mamas & Papas - I LOVE those things, I can't WAIT to start writing in it! :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

My nephew is almost 2 weeks old. I always wait until people are out of the hospital and back home and ready for visitors since I'm so anti having people at the hospital/my house bugging me right after I have the baby. 

You got an awesome deal on the car seat! I love when I find deals like that. I got my glider for my nursery yesterday but I'm waiting to set it up until after we get the room painted.

Speaking of the room, DH and I went to look at paint swatches yesterday and failed to find one that matched the colors in the bedding. I kept telling DH we needed a more blue, green color but DH was insistent that we needed more of a regular blue color. He was wrong, of course, but now this means we have to go again to look for paint swatches.


----------



## MrsHippo

I'll defo be looking at those bounty offers!! That was a great deal you got there. 

I have been having problems with sleeping... A lot of you have mentioned sleeping on your left. I HATE sleeping on my left, I will eventually fall asleep but I always wake up on my right. Lying on my back is more comfortable too. Does anyone know at what stage it can cause problems? I will be asking my mw when I see her but that's not until the 17th. 

Also, at what stage do we 'monitor' our baby's movement? Mine has been pretty quiet today and it has worried my slightly. I don't know whether it's just because ive been out and about and not really thought about it... Since sitting down and typing this I have felt her a couple of times. But it's still not much. 

Oh and I love the little owl bibs :) I've been searching everywhere for some girly owl baby grows and stuff but can't find any nice ones...


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I think we start the kick counts around 28 weeks. Basically as soon as you get into 3rd trimester. I remember looking at this on my appointment chart.

AFM, I had my hand on my belly and I thought for sure I was feeling him kicking on the outside so I lifted up my shirt and sure enough, I could see him move my belly when he kicked. I'm not sure why DH hasn't been able to feel him unless Aiden is just not kicking as hard when DH is trying to feel.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany maybe aiden is just being shy when daddy is around! My baby was doing that until it got to the point where I made Simon just sit with his hand on me for ages, and eventually got to feel it. Maybe you did post those photos before, I probably missed them :dohh: I love those bibs, they a so cute! And well done- if I had tried that it would have been an almighty disaster with much sweating involved! :rofl: at "he was wrong, of course" in relation to dh and the paint!! It's definitely tough finding that perfect shade. I know exactly what I want but I have been looking online at the paint samples and don't see any which match. Some stores here will mix you a colour, maybe you guys need to do that? And it'll be so lovely to see your new nephew! And great that he will be all grown out of his tiny baby gear before Aiden arrives so you can use it all :haha:

Lauren I believe Brittany is right about starting to monitor at 28 weeks. Plus I have read a lot of people on here say their baby 'goes quiet' around 23/24 weeks, and apparently it relates to a growth spurt they have, so less energy to wiggle about.

Hayley that deal on your car seat is amazing!!!! I'm so jealous! I will definitely have to give the bounty site a wee look, I haven't even heard about it (I obviously didn't read my bounty pack info too well!) we did Christmas market last week and it was sooo nice to be all festive and winters!

Afm, not much new. Got our advent calendars (all three of them...for two of us. And we are adults :haha:) on the go today, and dug out some old jumpers of my brothers which are nice and snuggly now none of my hoodies fit. We are planning on doing out first big baby shop next weekend - getting our swinging crib, playmat and lots of clothes, Muslins etc :mrgreen: I can't wait!


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, that's awesome about the car seat! I love a good deal. And I think you're right about Jenny naming her baby Lynn Marie. Hope you're having a fun weekend!

Lauren, I've read on here that you'll feel uncomfortable lying on your back (light-headed, short of breath, etc.) long before something happens but I'm not 100% on that. I wake up on my back 2-3 times a night now even though I start off on my side. I've always been a tummy sleeper so it's killing me that I can't lay like that anymore... well, I can, but the baby kicks the crap out of me if I try.

Also, I have days where she's super active all day and then a day or two where she barely moves. I think it's still normal at this stage but it doesn't make me worry any less. Lol, sometimes I feel lonely when she doesn't kick for a while.

AFM, today is V-Day! Only 16-ish more weeks to go! DH is gone hunting until tomorrow night so I'll be spending the weekend alone. Perfect chance to find him a Christmas present and hide it before he gets home. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey :happydance: congratulations in reaching v-day!!!! Next stop, third trimester, stop after that...baby!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I brought my calendars today, I actually thought about buying three haha but managed to resist :p I have also done some Xmas shopping, I left work early yesterday and went in to town as didn't fancy it today as its just too stressful. Went to some local shops this morning and that was bad enough. I have also booked Monday off work, me and my sister are going to Birmingham for the day to try and get all our shopping done. Excited about that :) I am planning on buying my tree next weekend too... I love Christmas, so exciting :xmas2: although I recently discovered I won't be spending the day with Adam :( he has invited his mum round, it's her first Xmas off work in years so I can understand why he wants to spend it with her but I don't want to spend my Christmas in our tiny apartment eating Christmas dinner off our laps and there just being three of us... OMG it would be awful. As I said last time we discussed Xmas, mine is all about family - and lots of them! With the kids, my mum, brother and sisters ect. Its the only time of year I enjoy being around them all at once haha. I feel really bad that I'll be leaving them both here by themselves but Adam knows how I feel about Christmas, I'd only be miserable here :'( to try and spend time with everyone I've asked Adam's mum to come round early so I can be there for a couple of hours, then I'll be going to my mums ... Then my dads at some point. It's going to be a busy day!! 

I can't believe I'm 22 weeks tomorrow, doesn't time fly!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - aww cute! Whats your nephews name? How cute that the little cousins will be so close in age! :) 

What is a glider? Good luck with finding the right paint colour!

*Lauren* - Yeah the bounty offers site is def worth a look, it seems that they have different on there each day.

I think Brittany and Sarah are right - I think its 28 weeks that we're meant to monitor the movements. I know its scary, but I do think its normal at this stage for baby to have quiet times. I read somewhere that they are sleeping around 14 hours of the day, and if they are having a growth spurt they don't move as much.

if you're very worried though, get yourself to the hospital to get checked. My hospital always says never to worry about going in with any concerns. They will just check the heartbeat for you, its so quick but so reassuring.

*Sarah* - Yep def check it out! Its well worth a look! :)

Hope you have fun with your baby shop! :)

*Lindsey* - Happy V day! Oooh how exciting!!!!! :)


----------



## MrsHippo

I just read this and it made me smile so I thought I'd share it with you :) 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/50reasonstobeglad/


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, happy V-Day!! 

Lauren, what about inviting Adam's mom to your family's for Christmas? That way they're not left alone to have Christmas by themselves and you still get to spendtime with your family.

Hayley, my nephews name is Damian. My SIL and I are so excited to have playdates and stuff since the boys will be close in age and I'm sure they'll get along great. A glider is basically just a rocking chair. That was my baby shower gift from my mom and dad. I had major pregnancy brain though when my dad was asking me about it because instead of saying "yes, that's what I want" I said "what's a glider". :haha:

AFM, I've been keeping a pregnancy journal where I write every couple or weeks or so to Aiden about my thoughts and feelings about things, doctors appointments, etc. Well last night I was writing in it about getting to see him kick and how hopefully this means DH will get to feel him kick soon. Well Aiden must have gotten the message because about an hour later he started a kicking up a storm so I had DH put his hand on my belly and DH was actually able to feel it. He described it as feeling like water moving in a water balloon. We're both really excited and happy that Aiden finally let DH feel him. :happydance:

As for the paint, I'm looking for a lighter shade of one of the colors in the bedding. This time I'm just going to take some of the bedding to the store with me so I can match up paint there. If we can't find anything then we'll just have them match the color in the store but I figure we have a better chance of finding the right color if we actually have something to go with rather then trying to go off what we remember the color being in our heads.


----------



## MrsHippo

Thats great that your OH got to feel him :) Adam is still waiting to feel something proper!! 

As for the Christmas thing, Adam's mum and my family have never met and I don't think either my mum or his will feel comfortable... So I've not brought it up. If they had met and got along then I would have definitely suggested it. Never mind. 

I can't wait until I can start choosing colours for the nursery!! I really really hope we are moved in to our new home by summer so I can get started!! I'd love to put one of those stencils on the wall - a nursery rhyme or something. I think they are really sweet. We took a trip out Friday evening and were looking at cot beds... Adam got bored after a while though! Tut. Typical. Guess when the time comes to actually buying stuff he will take more of an interest. He picks up clothes and stuff, oh and he brought a personalised dressing gown for her - I found that sweet :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. Dont feel like im on here as much just now but ill try my best to keep up with you all. My mind is easily side tracked lol. Hope your all keeping well to :) xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Lauren those reasons to be lad you're pregnant are great! Some are very funny! But scary thinking about how few lie ins we have left :haha: 

Brittany that's great news abut dh finally feeling Aiden!! And a great description of what it feels like. My dh described it as putting your hand on your cheek and poking inside your cheek with your tongue.....yours is definitely better!!

Afm, after mentioning to you ladies about us liking the name Max but thinking it was too short, and you saying it wasn't, we have been thinking about it more. I mentioned to my family and they also thought it wouldn't be too short so today we decided that if we end up with a boy we are going with Max :) we did struggle with whether to give a longer name that Max is the nickname for. Neither of us are that fond of Maximilian, so we have settled on Maxwell Wlliam Martin :) Max for short obviously! So as long as we don't change our mind again (and I don't think we will as Max feels the most right of any boys name we wdiscussed) we are all set name wise!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww I'm so happy you decided to go with Max :) my friends little boy is called that and I think it's sweet. I also agree with the other girls about it sounding fine!! 

Yes I agree with the very little time we have left for lie ins but I just can't bring myself to stay in bed because I feel as though I'm wasting my days... That is a totally different story though when I am either woken up or made to get up!! Haha


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* Aww thats so cute that Damian and Aiden will have playdates etc! :) 
And a rocking chair sounds like a great addition to the nursery! :) What a lovely idea!

I'm SO glad your husband got to feel Aiden kicking after all his waiting! :) 

Also the pregnancy journal sounds lovely; I want one too but I think my mum may be buying one for me as a Christmas gift!

*Lauren* - Aww that is cute that Adam bought a personalised dressing gown for the baby! :) Have you announced the name on here yet?
I'm starting to get confused with all of our babies names so forgive me if you have and I've forgotten it.
*Brittany* maybe we could add the babies names to the first post? 

*Cherry* - I just noticed you have babies name on your signature, I love the name Paige its so cute! :)

*Sarah* - Maxwell Jay sounds like a great name to me! :) And William Martin are great middles! Are they in honour of people or just names you like? Max is very cute :) So its a Max or an Isabelle for you, right? 

*AFM* I'm having another off day today - feeling under the weather. But OH has been very good with looking after me/cooking for me/massaging me bless him, so I'm hoping to be feeling better tomorrow!

Tonight I opened up an email account for the baby so that Jon & I can send him e-mails throughout the pregnancy and through his child. I got the idea from someone on the forums and thought it was cute, and it'll be nice for him to look back on the emails in years to come :)

We've been doing more looking into the name situation - we have gone through SO many boys names in the past few weeks! - we let Noah go because of popularity, and since then we've been through Logan (also too popular), Jonah (Love it but worried it will be shortened to Joe), Lorne (Love it, but worried people will think its Lawn as in grass!), Lachlan (Just didn't feel right in the end...), Hayden (Too close to my own name), Braden (Worried it doesn't go with the surname)....in the end we have our final two narrowed down, which we're happy to take to the hospital with us and just see which suits him best!

So it will either be Tyne William Henry or Ossian (pronounced Osh-een) William Henry. 

They both fit what we wanted perfectly - they have meaning to us, they are unusual and definitely won't be Top 100 names, and he should definitely by the only child in his class with the name :)

OH is still pushing for Tyne and my mother is still giving us crap about it, but I will be keeping my mouth firmly shut on what our second option is so she can't ruin it for me....and we'll just see what happens :)


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, it seems like Tyne is sticking it out through all! And Ossian is a great name as well - I love both choices. We have been back and forward with ours too - why is it that you choose something and then go right off it?!

I have to say I'm glad you didn't choose Logan. It is a cute name but we have a devil of a child at school called Logan and I would hate to think of your wee man ending up like him!!

So yep, it's either Max or Isabelle for us. We've now started calling the bump "Imax" as a weird hybrid! But only between ourselves as I refuse to tell our family our name choices for as long as they will let me hold out! As for our middle names, William is my dad's middle name, and Martin is Simon's dad's name, so we wanted to get them both in. (Unfortunately my dad's first name is Norman which wouldn't have been quite so good!!)

Afm, it's exam week at school which means the normal timetable is scrapped. We get about 5 sessions to cover all week, and then have the rest of the time for marking. BUT I have no exams in until tomorrow afternoon, and no cover at all just now, so I have done a little online shopping, a bit of reading my new novel...very relaxing day :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, sorry to hear you've had another pants day :( 

We haven't announced the name to anyone and I don't want to post it on here because I'm worried someone will see my posts. We have two names though, one will end up as a middle name - just haven't decided yet. 

Well, I went on my shopping trip today and OMFG I can barely walk now!!! I was walking around the bullring for close on 6 hours and then had a two hour drive before I got home. I am so unbelievably tired. Only brought 6 things though!! I'll be doing the rest online, no more shopping trips until LO is born!! I did however, buy the cutest baby grow from baby baker (ted baker) it was £18 though - which for one baby grow in my eyes is a lot of money but I just HAD to have it!! Just had a look online to show you but it's not on there.. If I remember I'll post it up when I'm on the computer next :)


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, just catching up from the weekend. Will post more later :flower:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm so glad you and OH decided on a boy name. Maxwell is a great name. :) Any ideas on a girl name?

Hayley, I think keeping a pregnancy journal is fun though I actually went with purchasing just a regular journal. The pregnancy journals I looked at seemed a bit demanding on when/what you write about. I liked that with a regular journal I could write about whatever, whenever I wanted to.

That's a great idea for adding the baby names to the first post, I'll start working on that.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Ok, I only went through the last few pages and added the names that people had definitely decided on/had in their signature so if you want your babies name added to the first post let me know. :)


----------



## doggylover

Brittany we have chosen Isabelle Katie for a girl (Katie is my sister's nn, from her name Katrina). So now just to wait and find out which name we are using!

Lauren, we aren't telling anyone our names either (apart from you ladies!) as I don't want my family in particular judging them! I know they will love Isabelle, and Max, but I don't think they will be 100% sure on Maxwell as the full name. But they can suck it, because we love it! :haha: (Until we change our minds again...!)

But, we don't have so long to wait now to find out if it will be Isabelle or Max, as the midwife officially changed my EDD to 29th March!Everything at my check up was great, and she happily changed the EDD. That means that even if I go overdue, the lastest my bubba will be here is 11th April, which is only 2 days after my previous EDD so I can definitely cope with that! I'm very pleased!

Plus I get to finish work a little earlier! :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Your due date is the same day as mine, Sarah. Though I really wish they would change mine since my baby is almost a week behind that so I don't feel like it's an accurate due date. I've been considering my due date to be April 4 and that's what I've been going by in my ticker.


----------



## doggylover

Is Aiden measuring a week behind at your scans? I wonder why they didn't change it? That's really strange. I don't know if it works the same in the states, but here if you go 14 days past your due date then they induce on the 14th date (latest). But that would mean for you that you would actually only be a week overdue if they are working on earlier dates. :shrug:

Everyone keeps telling me "oh they will come whenever they like" which I know, but it's nice to have that date firmly in your mind to work towards, and you want it to be right!!!


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, that's so cool they changed your due date! Not long now! And I adore both of your name choices. :) We will also not be telling friends/family our name for similar reasons. I don't think anyone will have anything negative to say once the baby is actually here.

AFM, I'm back to being an insomniac. :( I just can't get comfortable at night. I toss and turn and get up to use the bathroom a lot and then there's the baby's dance parties. When I do sleep, I have the craziest dreams! I feel so bad for DH that I've considered sleeping in the guest bedroom. Anyway, I'm usually so tired the next day that I lose all motivation and have just been feeling really "blah" and anti-social. My long-distance relatives have started calling and I don't even want to talk to them... I just want sleep! Is anyone else feeling this way?

DH was gone hunting for a few days and when he came back and laid down next to me and started talking, the baby kicked _so_ hard (she hadn't been moving before that). I wonder if she recognizes her daddy's voice? I thought it was really cute.

I need to get caught up on the rest of the messages but I hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## MrsHippo

I can have awful nights. The last couple haven't been too bad though but I still wake up a few times during the night... To either go to the toilet or I just wake up. Oh and I've been waking up really early in the morning. That's rather annoying!!

Right, I'm going to tell you the name(s) we have chosen... I doubt anyone will find out. The name we have chosen is Beau (Bow) but I decided to spell it as masculine as I don't like Bow or Bo. We also like Sykla but are unsure... I have loved the name Beau for years. We thought about using Skyla as the middle name but I don't think the names go together. I know some will like the name and others won't - hence why we aren't telling anyone. 

I've had a bit of a problem for a few days now... It's rather embarrasing but my vagina area has swollen lol!! Adam says he can't really notice but I can and it makes me feel very uncomfortable. It doesn't hurt or anything but feels strange, the feeling is similar to how your head feels when upside down. It's very weird.

Lindsey that's really sweet :) Adam STILL hasn't felt a proper kick. She goes very quiet when we start feeling around. The most active time is shortly after eating. We think she takes after me and loves food haha


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I love Beau! I think it's really cute! I haven't heard of Skyla before, so it would definitely be a more unusual choice, and I agree they don't necessarily go together - but then again if you put them together (either one first) after a while you won't remember. Hat they ever seemed to _not_ go together...if that makes sense?

I read that at the minute blood flow to everywhere south of the belly button haha:) has increased, which is probably why you are swollen? As long as it isn't sore, I wouldn't worry too much. Maybe pop an ice pack (or frozen peas!) down there and see if it helps?

Lindsey, that is so sweet about baby kicking when she heard dh! Since mine seems to actively avoid its father, I think that's so cool that she clearly heard his voice and responded. A daddy's girl already!

Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping well. I'm sure family and friends will unsay and you are going to be tired anyway, without the added stress of not sleeping. Don't push yourself to do too much, remember we all have a 'get out of jail free' card these days if we don't feel like doing something!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - yay for the names listed on the front page! :) The pregnancy journal thing does sound great :) I guess thats what I'm doing but with the e-mails to Bean rather than in journal format. I just LOVE filling things in so I like the idea of pre-written out journals lol.
I've already bought TWO baby record books coz I just have this obsession with filling stuff in - I have no idea why or why anybody would need two baby books lol.

*Sarah* - Oooh how exciting! Less time to wait for baby! :) If I get my way with the c section, I would most likely be having baby in that same week since they usually do them a week or two weeks before. I'm hoping they'll do it two weeks before my due date though, as I read about early labour being a complication for my medical condition and I just hate the idea of going into labour before the date of the c-section! Assuming I get one....geez it'd be nice if they'd just discuss what's happening with me! :/
Anyway - as it stands my due date is 4th April :)

*Linzy* - Aww I know how you feel. I literally didn't sleep for one second last night. I am destroyed today :/ Its horrible.
Maybe your baby is having a growth spurt and thats what tiring you out? I read that can happen. I hope you feel better soon

*Lauren* - If I were you I would mention the feeling you have to your midwife or Dr, as whenever I have had a UTI its started off with that feeling...and they're supposed to be common in pregnancy, aren't they?!
Hopefully it could just be what Sarah said though! *fingers crossed*

As for the name, I actually Beau Skyla works well. I love the name Skyla though I have only seen the Skyler spelling before.
I love unusual names so I think its really cool that you're going for something different - but definitely learn from MY mistakes and don't announce it until the baby is here!!
Its NO fun when you love a name and people ruin it for you by telling you they don't like it! Their opinions shouldn't matter but when you're pregnant and hormonal I have found it hard not to get upset by their comments - I imagine it wouldn't have happened if I had waited to announce the name until baby was born, as its MUCH harder to say you don't like a name once the baby is there in front of you!!! 

*Afm* - I had ANOTHER crappy day yesterday as I woke up with searing toothache and had to go get an emergency filling done :/ Thank goodness for free dental treatment as this is the second one I've had to have so far in this pregnancy!
I was REALLY freaked out as I didn't feel ANY movement at all from Bean for about 24 hours - last night Jon & I were sitting in bed at like 4 am poking my stomach, playing loud music directly to it (If baby grows up with an aversion to Alphabeat, I'll know why!) and getting me into all kinds of positions that would usually be uncomfortable for baby and result in him kicking me - and we got NOTHING. Not a single flutter.
It was SO horrible :/
I was planning on going to hospital this morning, but I got one big kick at around 9 am - and I have had some little flutters since. Definitely not as much activity as usual though, which still concerns me.
I've been wondering if the numbing injection the dentist gave to me might have knocked the baby out a little?!!! And I had also taken a few paracetomol throughout the course of the night....

In other news, I started off the process of registering as a patient here in Liverpool today - they gave me an appointment with a midwife on Tuesday to fill in all the forms etc. I hope everything gets moving quickly, I just REALLY want to get back on track with appointments etc :/


----------



## doggylover

Hayley don't worry, my LO has been really quiet these last few days as well. I can feel the kicks, but they are so gentle it's more like it was at 17 weeks or so. I mentioned to my midwife and she wasn't a tap bothered. Said its totally normal. Doesn't stop us worrying, and I've had the Doppler out a few times!!!

Your appointment to find out about c section is in January, right? Is there no chance of it being brought forward at all? You must just hate the not knowing, that's the killer in situations, just not knowing what's going to happen. 

My dh went to the dentist for the first time in 3 years yesterday. I expected him to come home and tell me how many fillings he needed.....NONE. He hasn't a single filling and needs none! I have loads and am constantly getting them redone! It's not fair! (But like you say, at least it's free at the minute!)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Yeah, I feel better just having had a few flutters today and one kick. But last night when we were trying EVERYTHING for like an hour and getting nothing - it was terrifying. I REALLY wished I had a doppler then. I promised myself infact that if everything was ok, I'd order one to save myself from going so crazy next time!! :/
They're just expensive right on top of Christmas but I'm still tempted...

Well, no, the appointment was SUPPOSED to be in January but that was before I changed over ante-natal care from Devon to Liverpool. Now I'm back to square one, having to wait to raise the subject again and start from scratch!
I'm going to talk to the midwife about it on Tuesday and try being more forceful. :/


----------



## doggylover

So there is no date at all? That is awful. Definitely make sure midwife gets a firm telling of exactly what needs to happen, and that it needs to happen ASAP.

I have the angel sounds Doppler. I didn't buy it, but I don't think they are hugely expensive on eBay etc, and although some people say its rubbish I've had no trouble with mine.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Nope - right now I'm just floating, waiting to see the midwife here to "re-book me in" as though I was a brand new patient :/
So I'll tell her that I had been in discussions in Devon about having a c-section and that I want to have one, so can she please put that in my notes and have somebody let me know what date it will be happening - hopefully if I'm forceful like that it might make things happen?! Who knows!

I just ordered the Angelsounds. It was £25 which is more than I can afford right now as I need to be focusing on buying Christmas presents, but I can't face another night like last night!


----------



## doggylover

Totally ridiculous that they can't just transfer you over...what a great system the NHS can be :dohh:

Oh whoa I didn't realise it was that expensive :wacko: I know what you mean about Christmas - I am checking my bank account literally everyday to make sure I have enough money for this present or that one. We've tried to cut down on presents t phis year but still so expensive :growlmad:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I know! :/ Its worrying me, especially with needing the thyroid care transferred too - I'm worried there's too much going on and something in going to get lost in translation!

Yeah, Christmas is sooooo stressing me out this year. I know exactly what I'm getting for everybody, its just a matter of affording them all! :/

I think Jon & I will go easy on each other gifts this year, definitely reign it in a LOT. I was going to get him things that are useful for the baby - a new camera, a baby fund box (Hes been saving his £2 coins in a little box, bless him!), a funny book about blokes tips for surviving pregnancy etc!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley I have felt the same on a couple of occasions. My LO has been very quiet just recently... I posted it up in here the other day and the girls say it might be because they are going through a growth spurt at this stage. I read that they sleep 12-14 hours at the moment.... What the hell are they doing for the rest of the 24 hours lol because I certainly don't feel much going off!! I still haven't brought a Doppler and not planning on doing.. I guess it would be reassuring to listen when they go quiet... :-/ 

Im glad you like the name :) what do you think about the way we are planning on spelling Beau? I don't want people mistaking her for a boy lol but then more and more people are having names like that. Yesterday I came accross a patient whose name is Lyn... I found out when I asked for them over the phone that the patient was male!! 

As for me today - I woke up with cold :'( I have an awfully sore throat and I'm all blocked. So upset because we can't take anything for it. I really hope it passes soon.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Yeah it could just be a growth spurt - it was just weird how we were trying so hard and poking so much though and getting NOTHING back. I'm sure in my own mind that it had something to do with either the anaesthesia from the dentist or the paracetamol I had taken, or maybe even just from the stressful day I had with the dentist etc - I wonder how much our stresses and anxieties tire out the babies?! They must feel it somehow.

Well exactly, I'm a bit of a name nerd - always have been - and I'm on a naming forum where fellow name nerds discuss names and trends etc - and the current trend with girl names is to go masculine! 
There are names that have always been VERY male which are now being taken over by the girls - Emerson, Addison etc - so I think if people can use those names for a girl, you can absolutely spell Beau in the traditionally masculine way.

Plus I really never understand WHY Beau was the masculine spelling as to me its a french word - french words are feminine! Bo looks much more manly to me anyway.
I know the famous Beau Bridges and Bo Derek go against that, and that could be what people think of when they hear the names - but really, I just don't think the spelling Bo is usable in the UK anymore because of the way its become a common every term we use for body odour!
Beau is a MUCH better spelling in my opinion! :)

I hope your cold is better soon. I felt one coming on last night, but it disappeared when I took a long hot bath (Well as hot as we're allowed these days!!) Worth a try! :)


----------



## Laura91

Totally forgot to come back and update :dohh:

So we haven't had a great week this week. OH found out on Sunday that he's been laid off until after Christmas :( We knew it was coming but didn't know when so it wasn't a huge shock. Luckily we've got so much done in baby's bedroom and bought most of the stuff early - incase this happened.
So Christmas is definitely gonna be a struggle in our house this year.

*DoggyLover* - Isabelle and Max are both gorgeous names, I doubt anyone would have anything bad to say about either :) 
Exciting stuff about them changing your due date! So you've basically skipped just over a week? :haha: Jealous!

*LinzyLou* - I'm still having trouble sleeping too. Not so much getting comfortable, it's the 'staying asleep' part that i'm struggling with! I'm soooo tired all the time but I must wake up around 5 times a night, easily.
That's so sweet about LO kicking when daddy spoke! Definitely a daddy's girl already :)

*MrsHippo* - I love the name Beau. I know two people that have it as their middle names (brother and sister) and it sounds so nice! 
Ugh. I've had the ladypart problem too :( It's so uncomfortable! Sometimes I feel itchy there too.. kind of like when your feet swell and you take your socks off and it leaves that indent around your ankle and you wanna itch it :blush: 

*LiverpoolLass* - Hope you get something sorted with regards to transferring your notes/appointments etc. It's ridiculous that they're making you wait for another appointment to come through.

As for me, nothing new.. Here's this weeks bump..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=527979&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1354790730


----------



## doggylover

Laura, yep I managed to skip out 12 days of my pregnancy! Not too bad at all! Loving your bump! It's so clearly a baby in there - sometimes I worry people still think I'm just fat! I'm so sorry about oh getting laid off. Will he be back to work after Christmas?

Lauren, I prefer the spelling Beau to Bo, definitely. I don't know if there are any other ways to spell it? But Beau is my favourite. It is the masculine version of the french word for beautiful, but then like Hayley said, lots of cross gender naming happens now. A kid in one of my classes was called Kelsey. I assumed girl...nope, a boy!

afm, exhausted from marking exams all day long. My eyes have gone a bit.... :wacko:!!


----------



## Laura91

Thank you :flower: I think I just look like i've been eating the pies - I suppose that's just the view you get from above though :haha:

Yes, hopefully he'll be back not long after Christmas. He's been at the job center today to see if we can get any help for the next few weeks - thankfully we might be able to get a little help with Council Tax & Housing Benefit. I just hate the thought of having to claim it though, which I know is silly..


I'm on a serious countdown to 5pm now. I'm cold, tired and feeling crap - definitely the start of a cold :( I just want to be at home now.


----------



## I Love Lucy

At my first scan Aiden was measuring 5 days behind what he would have been based on my LMP due date which is what they are going by. Then when I went in for my genetic screening ultrasound I asked what he was measuring and the tech said he was about the same as what he was at my first scan (still 5 days behind). But I guess they just don't change the due dates and I'm really not sure why.

Christmas presents this year suck. I seriously didn't want to buy gifts at all so we could focus on buying stuff for Aiden but DH was adament that we get gifts so I was hoping to spend like $200 max on gifts. Not going to happen since the gift his parents are supposed to be getting from all of us will require us to put $100+ in to it. It frustrates me so much, I don't know why his parents have to have such expensive damn gifts EVERY year. 

As for the movements, it seems like Aiden is the most active at night so I sleep through most of his active time. That's going to suck if that continues to be his schedule when I have to do the kick counts.


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura so sorry to hear about your partners job, couldnt have come at a worse time really could it with Xmas. Fingers crossed things will pick back up in the new year though! You got a good bump there too, I feel massive at the moment... I was getting changed earlier and my belly button looks flat almost. I really hoped I wouldn't get a sticky outy but with the way things are going I think I will :( 

I was planning on being strict this Xmas with gifts... But typical me ends up spending a fortune. I don't always realise either until I get home and think about what I just brought!! I get my work bonus this month, we aren't told how much we will get until closer to the date but I hope it covers what I spent on gifts. Once Christmas is over we will be buying beany stuff in the sales then hopefully we wont have to spend large amounts of money after then!! Hope my next big spend is on a holiday :p


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I think my LO might be most active overnight as when I wake up he/she is going nuts! And what on earth are dh's parents getting from you all for that money?! That's insane!

Laura definitely find out what you and oh are entitled too. I know what you mean, you don't like to feel like you have to claim, and would rather be working, but unfortunately these things happen - this is what you have been paying tax for!

Lauren.......my belly button is actually out now :cry: it makes me feel queasy, you can see it through certain pieces of clothes. Really freaky!

I definitely went overboard with dh's present this year.he is really into photography, and so is his dad, so myself and his mum are paying for them to do a photography day together with a professional. It's really expensive :s but I know he will enjoy it, and the getting to spend time with his dad is important. So I meant to only buy him little stocking fillers....but it all adds up so quickly :(


----------



## Laura91

*ILoveLucy* - That's so strange that they haven't altered your due date or anything? They changed my due date after my first scan because Eva was measuring a week behind.
OH's dad and wife give people a list to pick from when it comes to presents :growlmad: How bloody rude?! They know OH has just been laid off and still expect us to buy off of their list - all full of ridiculous presents. I think they'll get what they're given and they better be grateful for it!
Eva tends to be active throughout the whole day.. right now, she's kicking away. Her big party's are around now, 7pm(ish) and 11pm(ish).

*MrsHippo* - Thank you :flow: My belly button changes all the time. Sometimes it's just normal and then other times it's nearly at the surface :sick: I just wish it would make its mind up..

*DoggyLover* - Is it strange that I want to see your outy belly button to break me into it :haha:

Just today to get through and then it's the weekend :dance: x


----------



## baby_nurse

Sorry for lack of updates, I'm on lots of nights atm which turns me into a social recluse, however I do still try and read everyday!

*mrshippo* my lady parts feel weird and also a bit scratchy?!? I haven't got crabs or thrush or anything its just sometimes itchy on the outside around my knicker line! Please don't all thing I'm weird and grubby, I wash everyday honestly lol!

*doggylover* Belly buttons freak me out a bit as well tbh, mine is kinda staying in at the moment but looks weird and I hate how you can sometimes see it through clothes so I put a bit of cotton wool and a plaster over it, lol!

*laura91* Try not to stress to much bout xmas gifts this year, people need to understand you are saving for a family and also OH has job troubles! People can just lump it! Xmas shouldn't be about spending loads and getting into trouble! OH and I aren't doing gifts this year, however it's his 30th on the 27th Dec so I'm buying him a nice watch, however I've been saving for a couple of months for it. Parents I have got a £20 limit each and friends I am doing homebaked christmas cookie trees

Spoiler
https://lakelandcamel.scene7.com/is/image/LakelandCamel/14489_1?$380$
 The last couple of years I have made gifts for friends and they seem to like it, I also think its sometimes more personal than just buying them something random because you feel the need to!

As for me I'm feeing great apart from crazy itchiness all over my body! I don't think its that Liver condition you can get in pregnancy, although I will mention it to the drs. I keep slathering myself in lotions and potions but nothing eases it. I look like I've been fighting a tiger or something with all my scratch marks! Plus I've got excema on my chest, urgh :( Hopefully the dr will have a suggestion to help!
 



Attached Files:







photo (38).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, before I could even start typing a response to the posts in here I had to get up and go to the bathroom. Aiden was going nuts kicking at my bladder. As for the in-laws, apparently they need a big screen tv now. Or I more so think it's MIL saying they need that since FIL apparently didn't want to get rid of the tv they have now so MIL was having to talk him into it. It gets on my nerves because they don't need to have the newest gadgets but this seems to be the trend with them every year. I wanted to do handmade gifts and get away with spending about $50 on both of our parents but now I'm stuck spending $100+ which then makes me feel like I need to spend that same amount on my parents. :wacko: 

Laura, my in-laws don't give a list but MIL makes it clear what they want and it's always expensive crap that they really don't need. Half the time MIL is calling my DH to come show her how to work the stuff they do have because she has no idea. Seriously, some people really ruin the whole gift giving thing for me when they behave like this.

baby_nurse, I love the homebaked Christmas cookie trees. I might have to look into doing something like that next year. I will not be stuck paying $100+ on the in-laws Christmas gift then, Aiden will have a big first Christmas.


----------



## Laura91

*baby_nurse* - I'm sorry, but your whole post made me actually laugh!



> my lady parts feel weird and also a bit scratchy?!? I haven't got crabs or thrush or anything its just sometimes itchy on the outside around my knicker line! Please don't all thing I'm weird and grubby, I wash everyday honestly lol!

:rofl: Snap!



> I hate how you can sometimes see it through clothes so I put a bit of cotton wool and a plaster over it

Doesn't this make it stand out more? :haha:

I absolutely love the christmas tree biscuit things you made! I'm not one for baking but i'm gonna show my Nana them and ask her to make some :blush: x


----------



## doggylover

Alex I can't believe you plaster up your belly button! :haha: that's amazing! Maybe when mine gets even worse (I dread to think...) I will have to start doing the same! 

And Laura no way are you getting a glimpse of my belly button! It's staying hidden until baby is out and it's back in!!!!

We tried to do homemade hampers for our families for a few years - putting in homemade jam etc, but then we found out they weren't using/eating the stuff we made so it was a big waste of our time. Glad they appreciated it.....

Brittany I know what you mean about spending the same amount on both sets of parents - it's something I am very aware of. Dh's family aren't huge into presents, so we don't get his parents much, but I like to splash out on mine at Xmas because they are so, so good to us all year, but its awkward getting one set of parents more than the other. 

So we have picked out bouncer and playmat and ordered those to pick up tomorrow, and I am just about to make a big list of baby items we are going to get tomorrow on our "big baby shop". I'm so excited!


----------



## kuntrykutie

.


----------



## MrsHippo

I'll be sticking a plaster on mine if it pops out haha

I'm glad I'm not the only one with lady part problems ;) 

I can't believe that after today we only have 2 weekends left before Christmas!! Fortunately I don't have too much to buy. I brought my tree yesterday :) i need to buy a few more decorations for it as I think I threw away a load of stuff last year as I could only find my nice stuff. So once I've decorated it properly later I'll post a photo :) 

Also, can't believe I'm 23 weeks today. Only a few more weeks left until I move to 3rd tri :-O


----------



## I Love Lucy

I decorated outside for Christmas and couldn't be bothered to get back into the closet and dig out my indoor Christmas decorations. I'm thinking they're not going up this year. 

I feel like DH and I have so much stuff we need to get done before Christmas but his work is so busy right now that there isn't enough time in the day plus he's just exhausted when he does get home. I still have to do my baby registry which I want to do with him so he can pick out stuff too. I want to have the nursery painted before Christmas so we can start getting stuff organized in there since I imagine Aiden will be getting gifts this Christmas. Not to mention, DH and I still have Christmas gifts to buy. And I have my birthday on the 21st and want to be able to go out with my husband to celebrate. Ugh! Anyone else feeling stressed or am I the only one who has way too much to do and not enough time?


----------



## MrsHippo

I think your trying to be too organised :) I haven't been stressing about anything baby, if I'm honest I think me and OH are a little too laid back about it all. I have only brought outfits... Think I have about 5 baby grows and that's it. I try and make sure I'm only dealing with one situation at a time so right now I'm concentrating on Christmas and making sure I have everyone's presents ect then once Xmas and new year are over I'll start thinking about baby. But even then I will be taking it slowly. I guess I don't have the worry about decorating a nursery but then I'll have the added stress of trying to move house... Will deal with it as and when I need to though. Even work isn't particularly getting to me at the moment. I really do think I've become way too relaxed over the last few months. I still get stressed and have a moan but I snap out of my moods really quickly. 

I know it will be nice to have the nursery done before Christmas but it is something that can wait. Maybe you should do it in the new year instead? No need to add extra stress and pressure when it isn't needed x


----------



## doggylover

Brittany, I got a little overwhelmed yesterday when I looked at our baby list and saw how much we still have to get and do!! I'm not stressed at all about Christmas as we are doing bare minimum this year (took us half an hour to put our decs up- that's because we won't be here over Christmas week so don't see the point in the full shebang this year) but I definitely feel the baby stuff stress. I agree with Lauren though, maybe wait and pain the nursery in the new year? You can still put any presents Aiden gets in there for storage until you are ready. Don't push yourself too much or you'll be too exhausted to enjoy your birthday and Christmas.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Honestly, I'm not stressed out about the baby. It's more so the stuff I have to get done for other people that is stressing me out. The baby registry has to be done before Christmas so my mom and MIL can do baby shower invitations. Then the Christmas gifts that we have left need to get purchased obviously before Christmas. I think it's the realization that we only have 2 weeks before we go out of town to get this stuff done that makes me a bit stressed since I know those things have to be done but I just have no idea when they actually will be. I've known since Thanksgiving about this stuff but it seems like time just flew by.

Painting the nursery can wait if need be, it would just be more convenient if the walls were painted so I could start putting stuff in there since I'm starting to run out of room where I currently have stuff and I imagine we'll only get more things at Christmas. I'm hoping that DH's plan of painting one wall a night when he gets home from work will actually workout but if he's working 16 hour days again next week that won't happen. Would just be nice to have the painting taken care of so we can move the stuff that goes there, there permanently rather then having it cluttering the downstairs when we do our New Years party.


----------



## MrsHippo

My 23 week bump piccy - please try and not notice the pile of clothes behind me lol. 

Also, a photo of my tree - I decided not to go for tinsel this year, instead I have decorated it with cute things instead :O) you can't really see them on the photo though :xmas9:
 



Attached Files:







bump 23.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









tree.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## noreencasey

Hi Lucy I am expecting on the 1st April lol soo excited and looking to chat to mums alike :happydance:


----------



## linzylou

I haven't been online much in the past week so I apologize if I miss anything! I'm still catching up.

First of all, you ladies have such adorable bumps!! :) My belly button is completely flat now. The top part likes to stick out and I try to tuck it back in sometimes so that it doesn't show underneath my clothes. DH always teases me about it now.

As for Christmas presents, our families seem to have expensive taste this year. My teenage sister _has_ to have Beats (earbuds) by Dr. Dre to go with her new Galaxy phone and my MIL actually told me to "let DH know" that she wanted a pair of Ugg slippers. FIL and his wife want something for their cabin, and don't even get me started on his sisters. Sometimes it's nice knowing what people want but then again... :wacko: Luckily, we have most of our shopping done and are waiting for things to get here. I made one plate of Christmas cookies (for myself lol) but still haven't decorated or even put up the tree! 

I was super gung-ho about baby stuff a few weeks ago but now I'm a lot more laid back. I can get really stressed out if I let myself so I'm just trying to get through the holidays first! Although, I do have family members asking about the registry which is still not done. There are so many bouncers and swings to choose from that I just kind of gave up for a while.

Baby has been less active lately. A few kicks here and there but not as many hour-long dance parties, which I miss. I read that she's starting to have less room (it definitely feels that way to me!) so maybe that's why. I'm always out of breath now and I actually peed my pants the other day when I sneezed! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







25weeks.JPG
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BStar

hiyas, it appears i have done it again i just catch up on the reading and replying and i miss a few days of reading and i'm back to square one again hehehe.

I'm trying not to stress about baby stuff too much yet. I am having my baby however at the end of Jan/Mid of Feb so I'm trying not to buy too much more stuff yet as otherwise my friends and family with get annoyed at me for being to organised and not having enough stuff left for them to buy for the shower.
Plus I'm just focusing on xmas stuff at the moment as I only get paid fortnightly so i have to make sure i have the right amount of money for xmas pressies. plus I have been saving 10% of our pays every week/fortnight to help out next year when i'm not working.

*Doggylover* how very exciting that you have decided on your names, we also love Maxwell as the extended version of Max, I think it's good to give them a choice for when they are older if the want to just be Max or Maxwell. So unless one or both of us change our minds it looks like we will be having 2 Isabelle's or 2 Max's or 1 of each depending on what happens on D-day :D. I love the middle name Katie, I was toying with the name Isabelle Kate but I'm pretty set on Isabelle Ellen ( much to hubby's disgust). But Ellen is my middle name and it has been passed down to the first boy female on my mum's side of the family for at least 5 generations and I recently found out that it has a connection to my dad's side of the family as well. It might sound a bit old fashioned but I love the idea of giving my daughter the same middle name as me and carrying on the tradition. As for Max I'm keen on either Maxwell Brian or Maxwell Kenneth as Brian is my dad's middle name and Kenneth is his first name. Again I really like the idea of giving the name some tradition, plus i think my dad will be super excited if we did that :)

*Mrs Hippo* your tree looks lovely. Is it a real one? I still haven't decorated mine yet. I'm hoping to get to it in the next day or so *fingers crossed I have the energy* hehe. And I love the name Beau Skyla it is very unique and quite pretty I think :). Colds when you are pregnant are the worst I found that vicks was my best friend and so was steaming up the bathroom, and having eucalyptus oil sprinkled on the bottom of the shower before I turned it on. It would steam up the bathroom with eucalyptus steam that would help to clear my nose. Also there is some lemsip that you can take while pregnant I think its just the plain original one but it helps. And of course hot lemon juice and honey and sleep lots and lots of sleep. I hope you are feeling better soon if youre not already.

*Liverpoollass* it sucks that you are still getting nowhere with you appts and such. I would be getting very frustrated. I think your idea of being forceful when you see the midwife is a good idea. Its not good but sometimes you have to get a bit angry/upset before people will take you seriously. Good luck with it all and keep us updated. My fingers are crossed for you :)

*Laura91* thats sucks that your other half lost his job. Hopefully he can get it back soon and in the meantime at least the government will be able to help out a bit. And good work on being so prepared for bub already, that must take some of the stress/strain away :). Love your bump by the way.

*Linzylou *nice baby bump :)

Hi *Kuntrykutie* and *Noreencasey* and welcome :hi:

I too have had the lady part problem, and its also a bit itchy around the knicker line. It looks like I have gained a lot of weight in that area. Even my hubby noticed the other day:cry:. Im hoping its just increased blood flow and goes away very quickly once bubs is born!! hehe

Oh and my belly button, its not an outy yet but I think its on its way. I have my belly button pierced so I have just had to put in the pregnancy belly bar and it is huge but Im not sure what will happen if my belly button pops, as to whether I can keep the bar in or will have to take it out. It made of very pliable plastic stuff so it might be ok lol.

Im starting to get a lil worried as Im 24 weeks now and I can only think of one time that I felt a definite kick. I get a lot of flips but not many kicks. I really hope that isnt a bad sign. Or perhaps it is happening and Im just not in tune enough to figure it out. Also I dont think hubby has felt any movement yet, sometimes he says he does but I think thats wishful thinking because its usually those times that I dont feel anything :)

My friend and I baked our annual Christmas cupcakes on the weekend. They looked fantastic but my body was not happy by the end of it. We did 72 cupcakes and it ended up taking us about 9-10 hours. Once we were all done I sat on the couch for a lil while and when I went to get up I was walking like an old woman and pretty sore. So I think I may have over done it hehe whoops! I will post a piccy for you all soon.

Also I just hit 24 weeks yesterday!! Hooray!! I will post a pic of my 24 week bump soon. Excuse my ignorance but why does everyone say happy v-day for people when they hit 24 weeks?

Ok and I apologise again for using nicknames I cant seem to grasp all the real life names and keep mixing up the real names and nicknames.. doh:dohh:
By the way I have been meaning to mention that my real name is Brooke :)


----------



## doggylover

Happy v day Brooke! And I know what you mean about feeling stiff and sore, I barely seem to be able to get out of my seat sometimes! Nobody mentioned the "feel like an old lady" part of pregnancy to me!

Welcome noreencasey and congrats on your little bundle!

Lindsey the bump looks great!!! And I can't see any hint of a belly button poking out :rofl: and my LO is the same, the movement feels almost muffled this last week or so, and I assume its because there is less room too.

Lauren I love the tree, and the bump! My dh asked me yesterday as we out our tree up where our tinsel was, and I had to remind him that he wouldn't let me buy any last year! So we are also tinsel-less!

Afm, got some not great news today :( I probably mentioned before that I am a teacher. For the last 2 1/2 years since I qualified I have been working in a school, covering a career break for a woman who is doing a nursing degree. Everyone assumed that she wouldn't be back and therefore I was 'set for life'....my principal had to inform me today that in fact the woman is planning on coming back so as of September I am officially unemployed. I burst into tears in his office and spent all morning crying. I would say I blame the hormones, but I would cry anyway! I am so gutted to have to leave as I have loved my job there. The kids,the other staff...all amazing, and I don't want to go. Plus, throw into the mix the fact that there are zero other jobs around, and I'll be severely limited in where I can work once I have LO as I won't want to travel too far each day....

So yeah, not a great day for me. The bright side is that the electric went off in the town I work in, so we all got sent home. Someone asked if I had been cutting the wires in a rage lol. No truth in that........I wish I had though!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Brooke, V day is viability day which means that your baby could survive outside the womb, though it would take the work of a lot of machines. If anything happened to the baby anytime before 24 works it would just be considered a miscarriage. So thats why people congratulate others when the reach 24 weeks. V-day for me is this Wednesday. I asked someone else about this a couple months ago because I had no idea what V-day was.

Sarah, that is awful news about your job. Will you and your OH be okay with one income until you can find something else? 

Lovely bump pictures Lauren and Lindsey. I've been slacking on taking any bump pictures myself. I'll take one Wednesday for V-day. Am I the only one not experiencing any changes with their belly button? Mine looks the same as it did before pregnancy.

AFM, I'm really starting to have issues with my mother. While we were chatting on the phone today she referred to my baby as her baby. It really bothered me so I told her no, he is not your baby, he is my baby. I guess I kind of think a grandparent is not as important as a parent but according to my mom and MIL I won't understand until I have grandkids since they both obviously think they are just as important as DH and I.

Regardless it's making me very uneasy because I'm feeling more and more like my mom is going to be very selfish with my son when he arrives and try to take over. I had a dream awhile back about my mom holding my son and not giving him back when I asked and it's starting to feel like that is going to be reality.

I've already been expecting to deal with this kind of behavior from MIL because of the way she is with my nieces and nephew, I just really don't want to have to deal with it from my mom too.

Anyone else dealing with anything similar? Would be nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## MrsHippo

Because I'm on my phone I'm trying to remember what everyone put! 

Firstly, hello newcomers :wave: and congratulations :) 

And happy v day Brooke :) it will be mine around Christmas :O) 

As for stiffness, haven't had much but I've been struggling to get up sitting in a certain position and bending down is really starting to get difficult! 

I've not had problems with family members but I've heard quite a few stories about parents referring to their grandchildren as their own. It would make me really angry if I was in that position. My mum and stepmum both have a child under the age of 3. I really do think it happens to women whose children are all grown up and all of a sudden they'll have a little baby to look after again. Especially when they have a close relationship. OH mum (this is totally different lol but you'll see where I'm coming from) kind of stole my cat when we lived with her. She became really obsessed with the cat, locking her in her bedroom at night and cuddling her all the time and it wound me up so much, to a point where I was going to give the cat away even though I loved her to bits. I don't tend to see his mum often anymore but I imagine if we did she'd become a little obsessed with LO. I guess you'll just have to put your foot down when you need to, you'll probably find that they start telling you what to do all the time because that's the way they did it or think that's how it should be done. 

Sorry to hear about your job Sarah :( can they not offer you anything else?? I don't blame you for being upset. You poor thing :hugs: 

Loving the bump Lindsey, I was going to post one side ways but I kept getting crappy photos and ended up getting annoyed lol. So I just posted that one. 

Oh and yes my tree is real, it's a little too big for the room but I don't care :p it smells lovely too. 

I can't stop eating at the moment, I'll eat dinner ect then about 2 and a half to 3 hours later I am literally starving again!!

LO has started moving around again which I'm happy about, she went quite for a good couple of weeks. Adam felt her kick properly for the first time last night too after numerous failed attempts :D oh and when I was in bed last night she kicked me, well I wouldn't call it a kick, more like a rub lol. It felt really unpleasant... Like she rubbed the side of my stomach or something. It was really strange. Didn't like it at all!! 

Has anyone else become... Errm... More nervous. It's hard to explain. Over the last month I'd say I am really jumpy and I feel uneasy in crowded places. I'm not worried for my own safety, but my LO's. I am constantly worrying about something happening and LO getting hurt. I never used to be like it.. Are these 'motherly instincts' people tell us about?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Welcome and congrats *KuntryKutie and NoreenCasey*! :)

*Laura & Sarah*-I'm so sorry to hear about job situations :/ WHat a crappy time of year to find out about it too,that really sucks :/
Sarah is there any chance that another position might open up at the school in the meantime?

*Laura, babynurse & Lauren* - such cute bump photos! :)

*Linzy* - I'm having the out of breath thing too! Its really starting to annoy me-I can't even climb the stairs without being out of breath!! Hope your LO starts to get active again soon- I think its true what they about them having a growth spurt and quietening down for a while, after Bean's quiet few days last week he's back in uber-activity mode again!

*Brooke*- happy v day! I see Brittany already explained it. I only realised last week when reading through the forums that it meant they aren't obligated to try to help the baby survive outside the womb until after the 24 week point :/ I thought it just meant the baby had a chance of survival if born early.
My cousin gave birth at 23 weeks 4 days though, and they wouldn't try to do anything for the baby-it was awful. So it makes more sense to me now That I've read thats what v day is :nope:

*Brittany* - nope, thankfully my belly button hasn't changed yet since pregnancy either! I'm very paranoid about it and I measure its depth every day lol-but so far, so good! Its the ONE thing I reeeeeally don't want to happen- popped out belly buttons have always freaked me out lol.
As for the grandparents thing, I think its really common.Everybody I know who has children has the same issue with grandparents - i Know I will have it coz my sister already has the problem with our parents. My Dad says the bond between grandchildren is actually closer somehow than the bond to your own children. 
I don't think I'll mind too much-I know it will be irritating when they're trying to take over, but I'm going to look at it that we're lucky that the baby has their grandparents around- My son will only have one set of grandparents since OH's parents are both dead, and I know that it kills him not to have his parents around to meet the baby-so I'm trying to be grateful for mine being here, no matter how irritating they get lol.

*Lauren* -Yeah I've been getting a similar nervous feeling in public.I've also been getting the same rage problem that I saw other pregnant women have and swore I'd never have myself lol -where I find myself snarling at people who don't move out of my way in crowded stores or get too close to my bump! I almost ripped off some stupid girls head the other day when I was getting out of my car and she got out of hers at the same time and opened her door INTO my stomach!! I SWEAR she was lucky to walk away with all her limbs in tact... I was wearing my "I love my bump" top too so itsnot like it wasn't BLATANTLY obvious that I'm pregnant?!!

*AFM*I finally have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning, so hoping to finally get things resolved or at least on their way to being resolved!!
I am almost done with my Christmas shopping which is another big releif. I even wrapped most of my gifts tonight!!

My only issue has been that Bean has been moving around a lot today but REALLY low - this is way TMI but it felt like I could feel the movements in my bum/"minnie" area?!?!?!?! I was walking around a store and I had to say to OH "I feel like I'm going to look down in a minute and there's going to be a little arm hanging out?!" 
It was soooo uncomfortable-has anybody else experienced this?!


----------



## Laura91

Firstly, hi *Kuntrykutie* and *Noreencasey* :hi:

*ILoveLucy* - We have only decorated inside this year as OH hated the job of climbing the ladders every other day to sort the lights out that had flicked up into the guttering.
I've had a bit of stressy patches lately about Christmas gifts. Because OH got laid off last week, I paid for the food shopping with my wage last week so that he could get his presents done and out of the way - which now means I have to try and do my shopping with tomorrow's wages :dohh:
Yes, i've had a lot of "shit, my MIL will take over" feelings lately.. read spoiler: 

Spoiler
I think more so because i'm really worried about what she will be like once LO is here. I'm not sure if i've mentioned in here before but she is (I and many others believe) an alcoholic. She drinks every day, all day and doesn't see the problem with it. She will regularly go days with contacting OH or picking up her phone and then act like it's completely normal. I have talked about it with OH and said that I don't want to agree to any plans of her having baby on weekends or to her looking after LO until she is here and we will see how MIL is. I just don't want all hell to break loose when she finds out :(
My mum can be quite overbearing too, I think it comes part and parcel with being a grandparent. I just think, at the end of the day they can look after LO when me and OH say. It's not their child, not their choice and we will have the final say about everthing.

*LinzyLou* - It's good to know that it's not only OH's family that have expensive taste! I agree, it is nice to know what they _would like_ but it doesn't give them the right to expect people to buy off of the list!
My LO has been a little less active lately too, but I think it's either due to growth spurt or the fact that she's getting less and less room :)
Oh, if it makes you feel any better, I nearly pee'd myself the other day too when I sneezed - luckily it didn't actually happen as I was in Tesco :shy:

*BStar* - I get paid weekly so i'm with you on the budgeting thing! Nightmare when it comes to Christmas as we have to try and get a few presents each week :(
That's great about the saving thing too! We planned to try and save any extra money for when i'm on maternity, but we don't seem to have any spare!
My sister has done the middle name thing with my nephews. Both boys have the same middle name as my BIL, I think it's lovely!
I read that the downstairs problem is probably just due to increased bloody flow so but i'm hoping it sorts itself out soon :haha:

*DoggyLover* - Sorry to hear about your job, I hope they can find/sort you another position :hugs:

*MrsHippo* - I've had a strange feeling when I stand up sometimes, as if LO is laid funny, I get a weird pain/feeling in my lower belly?
Also, painted my toenails a couple of nights ago. Good job I did it then as I don't think i'll be able to comfortably get down there for much longer!
Eating has become OH's new little joke with me. I never seem to be full, it's crazy! I'll eat something and then go back into the kitchen and he'll say "Eva's feeding time?" :haha:
I have noticed lately that i've become a really nervous car passenger, to the point where I feel myself flinching or grabbing onto the seat all the time :( I have no idea why :shrug: 

*LiverpoolLass* - LO kicks/punches are still really low for me most of the time too. Although, my mum was trying to feel her moving the other day and I mentioned that she has never laid on my left side, she is always on the right. The day after, she spent the whole day on my left side :dohh: She seems to be really near the surface lately though (as stupid as that sounds!) Normally, there's my belly chub between the outside and her but lately, more often than not my belly is rock hard
As for..


> I was walking around a store and I had to say to OH "I feel like I'm going to look down in a minute and there's going to be a little arm hanging out?!"

YES! Although I said "I feel like she's gonna fall out" :rofl: It's so strange!

Hope everyone's ok, sorry for my essay! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for the kind words and thoughts ladies.

Luckily, we have a great amount of savings as we are big savers, and very rarely spend (we're not tight or anything :haha: we just don't eat out a lot, or buy a lot of new clothes etc!). I should get paid maternity until December, and then we will have enough savings to do us for at least 6mo-1yr if I am unable to find any work. But the thought of spending our savings sends a cold shiver down both of our spines...even though that's what we've been saving for - a rainy day! :dohh:

In terms of another job at this school... :shrug: everything here is very up in the air. There has been a lot of shifting about in the school since I arrived 3 years ago, so there may be jobs here next year, but starting in September which I obviously wouldn't want. So I'm just going with the worst case scenario for now as then things can only look up!

I am definitely feeling very protective over my bump in crowds too. In the corridor with masses of kids about I HATE having to push through them, and time any trips around school to mean I will miss the bulk of pupil movement!

Hayley, can't help on the movement front as mine seems to be getting scarily HIGH and close to vital organs that I would prefer remain unpunched! I did have some last night very far round, almost on my waist, which I thought was weird. Strange wee buggars we have in there :haha:

Lauren, I'm so glad to hear that oh has been able to feel movement! I think it makes it feel so much more real to them when they can feel their LO kicking. Plus it's cool to be able to share! I have to admit though...I don't always tell dh when it's happening as I like being the only one who knows :blush:

Brittany and Laura, I'm sorry to hear about troubles you are having with mothers/MIL. 

laura if your MIL is seriously drinking that much I would be very hesitant of leaving LO with her, as I'm sure you are. But you never know, this COULD be the push she needs to try and sort herself out?

Brittany, my mum said last night "And in 3 months we'll have our baby!" And i replied "Oh, i didn't know _we_ were having a baby!" and she just laughed and said jokingly "Well..WE are!" It doesn't bother me, as I know she will be totally respectful of dh and I when the baby arrives, and I know it's just because she's insanely excited. My family always make fun of her as ANY babies around and she is over getting a cuddle with them like a crazy woman! We joke that she'll set up a tent on our front lawn when LO arrives, but I know she is only so pyscho because she is excited and cares. However, if your mom really can't see the difference between being jokey about it, and ACTUALLY being over-bearing, then you you could be in for some tough times :hugs: 

And of course we don't know what it's like to be a grandparent...we haven't even got the parent bit sorted yet!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Noreencasey, I added you to the first post. Do you know what you're having or are you team :yellow:? kuntrykuti, I didn't add you to the first post since you edited your post so I thought maybe you may have posted by accident. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Lauren, that is so exciting that Adam was able to feel your baby kick. I remember how excited I was when my DH was finally able to feel something. Though I think it weirded him out a bit because he hasn't tried to feel him move anymore since. 

I also relate to the being a bit more nervous. I live in the second biggest city in Illinois so obviously there are a lot of people around all the time. I've always kind of worried about something happening when I'm out walking my dog or something, especially if I'm walking in the evening. But now instead of being worried about myself getting hurt, I worry about Aiden getting hurt or my dog. It's kind of like do what you want to me but don't hurt them because that would be more devastating in a way. Not sure if that's exactly what you're feeling but if so then I'm the same. :)

Hayley, I hope your midwife appointment goes well and that you get things resolved or at least partially figured out. :hugs: 

I've also had the issue with some uncomfortable movements from Aiden. It's not exactly the same but I've had some where it feels like he's kicking at my bladder or something because I sometimes notice a pressure down there. It hasn't been strong enough to suddenly make me need to use the bathroom or anything but it's very uncomfortable.

Laura, I completely understand your worries with your MIL. I would be so scared to leave my LO with her unattended. Hopefully she doesn't make a big deal about it when she finds out. I am trying to keep telling myself that it's my baby, my choices, and it doesn't matter what the grandparents want for that reason. I just imagine I'm going to have a lot of arguments to deal with because as of right now it seems like both grandma's are only thinking about what they want. Like MIL is already saying she will be at the hospital even though DH and I have said we want no visitors at the hospital so we can have that time together to bond as a family without outside interference. Then I've already had to fight with my mom about not touching my stomach. At Thanksgiving she reached her hand out to touch my stomach even though she knew I didn't want people other then DH touching my stomach because it's still very weird and awkward for me (especially since you wouldn't even be able to feel anything from the outside then anyways not to mention all his movements are still really low) and instead of just respecting it she pulled the whole "well that's my grandbaby in there" and then said how much she loved people touching her belly when she was pregnant. It was so frustrating because it's my baby and it's my body and I don't have to feel the same way she did about things. I just feel like things would be so much pleasant if they would just respect our wishes instead of trying to push what they want since at the end of the day, all it does is make us irritated with them because we're not going to change what we want to please them.

Sarah, I'm glad you have savings to make things easier if you are unable to find another job. I imagine that takes a bit of stress off.

AFM, DH and I tried to do one of our baby registries last night but apparently Walmart (or at least the Walmart we go to) doesn't do the registries in the store so I have to do it all online. I was so disappointed because I feel like that really takes from the experience of going through the aisles with my DH and picking stuff out. Hopefully Babies R Us isn't all online too or I'm going to be really bummed.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I forgot to post my bump picture. I took it last night before DH and I went out.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## doggylover

Brittany your bump is lovely! It's looks such a cute size, but you've made me feel massive!

I dunno what to suggest about your mom and mil, you've obviously told them both you aren't comfortable with certain things, like touching your belly, and they aren't listening, which makes it hard for you. But try to concentrate on the thought that when Aiden comes along, you and dh will have him in your home, and even if they come to visit, you can always kick them out when they get too much (politely of course!) until they get the picture.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm just happy that I finally have an obvious bump when I wear clothes. For the longest time before it just looked like I was chubby in the stomach region. 

As for mom and MIL I've just been venting to DH and on here when they do things that irritate me. At the end of the day, I know I have DH to support me which does make it a little easier. I'm really soft spoken and I feel like people try to walk all over me all the time (MIL does this a lot) so it's made me feel so much better knowing that I have DH to make sure people do what I/we want since he doesn't care at all about upsetting people.


----------



## doggylover

Dh and I are the opposite of you guys, he would be very quiet, whereas I am more than happy to speak out if something isn't right, but I think you might surprise yourself when Aiden arrives as to how happy you are to tell people to stick it when they try telling you what's best for your baby. And as long as you have dh's support, then you two and Aiden will be the happiest family, and at the end of the day, it's you three who matter.


----------



## linzylou

*Brooke*, happy (belated) V-Day! I also get really sore if I stay in the same position for too long. I sit on my exercise ball a lot, as our reclining couch is ironically the least comfortable place anymore.

*Sarah*, I'm so sorry about your job. :( I know what you mean about not wanting to spend your savings even though that's what it's there for. Fingers crossed that something works out before then so you won't have to!

*Brittany*, my mom talks about the baby a lot but I wouldn't say she sounds possessive. I do worry that my MIL will try to hog the baby right after she's born (she'll be staying with us) but she lives a few hours away so at least it's not something I have to worry about all the time. How often will you be seeing your mom and in-laws? I'm good at standing up to my own family but am pretty soft-spoken otherwise, which is why I'm glad I have a DH like yours - I can count on him to stick up for us. Cute bump!!

*Lauren,* I think I know that "rubbing" feeling! It's really awkward and uncomfortable. There are times when I can literally feel her slide from one part of my stomach to another (it even looks lopsided!). And I'm with you on the eating... I never feel satisfied!

*Hayley*, I hope everything went well at your appointment! For a while, every time I got in the car the baby would wiggle around waaaay down there and it seriously felt like she was falling out. Now she hangs out under my ribs! Not sure which one is worse...

*Laura*, my MIL _loves_ her wine and admitted to drinking two bottles a day at one point. She doesn't live close enough to babysit regularly but I think both DH and I would be hesitant to leave our daughter alone with her. I hope things with your MIL improve but if not, you're the parent and you make the rules! If she doesn't like it, then maybe it will help her realize that she needs to change.

*AFM*, our LO is back to being her active self. The other night, it seriously felt she was throwing a tantrum - kicking _and_ punching. She was really high up and I don't know if she was hitting my stomach or what, but I felt nauseous for a while. Also, we're getting ready to paint so I've spent a lot of time squatting and bending over the last two days, and am really sore now... but other than that, I feel good. I just can't believe I will be in third tri by the end of the month!! Starting to get nervous about labor and delivery and having a tiny human being depend on me!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey i got so scared last night when I read someone's birth story on b+b and it had a part in it that said "and when we brought her home we just thought...what do we do with her now?"

Then i started to panic and was all "What DO we do when we get the baby home? How will we know when to feed/change/put them down for a nap? We're going to be useless!"

That's the first time I've actually thought practically about what you do when you bring a baby home, and I didn't like it! I feel so...unprepared. Even though I read everything I can, I guess we won't know what it's like until they are here. Same with labour (although I am REALLY pushing that to the back of my mind and expecting the absolute worst!)

Lauren, I had that weird rubbing feeling a few weeks back, and it was the only time I was a little bit grossed out by the baby moving. It felt like they were STROKING my insides. Gross!

My LO has been so active as well lately :) Last night s/he was wriggling so much my tummy was kind of...rolling?! It was weird, but great! And dh missed it because he was asleep on the sofa :dohh:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy, Brittany & Laura* - glad to know I'm not the only one with the bizzare low feeling! lol.

*Brittany* - cute bump pic! You still look so tiny compared to the whale that I've become, and you're almost exactly the same way through as me! eeeeek! lol

Well I had my midwife appointment, so finally the ball is rolling! I at least am registered with the midwife and the hospital here, and I'm awaiting my appointment with the endocrinologist for the thyroid side of things - so that's good news! Hopefully it shouldn't take too long to come through!

I told her I wanted the c-section and she said that should be fine, and has referred me to the consultant about that - so waiting on that appointment too but at least the wheels are in motion!

She scheduled my 25 week appointment for 28th December - a little close to Christmas for my liking but nevermind!

She also measured my bump for me - I was so pleased as my mother has been doing my head in lately going on about my bump being too big and how I'm going to have a huge baby! 
The midwife said our bumps should apparently measure the same amount in cm's as we are weeks along - and I measured 24 cms! So I'm perfectly on target apparently, despite feeling huge!!! That shut my mother up :D

I asked her about the low down/going to fall out feeling too and she said its normal as the babies are still very low, below belly button level at the moment, so nothing to worry about providing there's no lost fluid! :)

In other news - its Thursday now in the UK, which means its V DAY FOR ME! WHoooohoooo!!!

*Brittany* - wasn't it your V day yesterday too? Congrats!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley can I ask where she measured your bump from and too? My mw doesn't seem to do the measuring so I wouldn't mind having a DIY go at it!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> Hayley can I ask where she measured your bump from and too? My mw doesn't seem to do the measuring so I wouldn't mind having a DIY go at it!!!

Sure! You'll prob get it at your next appointment though - she said they start bump measuring from 25 weeks, she just did mine coz I happened to be there and was 24 weeks anyway! :)

She felt around for my pubic bone (THAT was an all-too-intimate experience for my liking!!!!) and measured from there directly up to just under the breast bone. So that the tape measure goes over the belly button and runs right up the middle of the bump - if that makes sense!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks! I am going to try that at home (as long as I can find my pubic bone lol! Biology was never my strong point...but rather me fumbling around for it than a stranger!) and see.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, the plan is to see my family in Indiana once a month. Then DH and I have discussed wanting my mom to come out to stay with us for awhile before I'm due just to help get last minute things done before the baby arrives and just so someone would be here to help me should I go into labor while DH is working or something. Then we plan to have a get together with the entire family the first Saturday after we return home and then I don't want anymore visitors for awhile after that. Not sure how often we'll see the in-laws exactly but I really don't plan to see them much more then I see my family. Not to mention, I imagine those first 3 months are going to be rough if I'm exclusively pumping so I don't plan to be seeing anyone then. 

Both my mom and my MIL have been driving me nuts though. My mom acts like she'll never see the baby and then makes me feel like I need to be driving out to Indiana every weekend or something so she can see my son which is not going to happen. Or she'll say stuff like, "I don't know if I'll want to give him back once I hold him" which I know is just because she is excited and stuff but at the same time it just makes me uneasy. Then with MIL, SIL just had her baby and MIL held him the entire time (I didn't even get to hold him :(). But there was a point where SIL asked for him back and MIL told her "No, you get him all the time" and then continued holding him. I don't know if SIL was bothered by it but I know I would be and I imagine she'll try to behave similarly with Aiden. 

Hayley, glad things are in motion at your new doctors. I'm sure that's a relief. Also Happy V-Day! It was V-day for me yesterday. So exciting to finally reach this point. Next stop, third trimester! Eeek!!

I have my next appointment at the 18th. I wonder if they'll measure me then. I'm now worried that I'm not going to be big enough since I still feel like my bump is so small.

AFM, I've gotten one registry done. DH and I have to do our Babies R Us registry so that is the plan for this weekend. Also planning to get paint this weekend as well but not really sure how much, if any, painting will get done. Would be really nice for it to be done before Christmas like I want though.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - hope you can find it! I can find it quite easily but thats probably only coz I remember where she was poking around! Start at the belly button and work a few inches down until you feel the bone! :D

*Brittany* - yay for V day! I'm not actually 100% when third tri starts - how crap am I?!
Hope you get your registry and painting done! :)
I imagine they probably will measure you at your next appointment, but it probably doesn't matter as much at this stage if you're measuring smaller - It probably matters more toward the end!

Does anybody know how much weight they've gained from their booking in appointment to right now? 
I've been trying to find out what the average weight gain is for 24 weeks pregnancy, from what I'm finding online it seems to be 15 lbs - does that sound right to everybody?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I have no idea when third tri starts either. I think it's confusing since it's different in different countries. I thought it was 28 weeks for in the US but I'm not sure. My workout video for second trimester says it's for weeks 14-26 and then third trimester is weeks 27-40. 

As for the weight gain, I'm currently at 17 lbs and that's slightly over what I'm supposed to be so I think 15 lbs is probably perfect at 24 weeks. I haven't gained any weight for 2 weeks though so I'm thinking Aiden went through a growth spurt or something around week 22 and that's why my weight jumped up so much. Would be nice to stay at 17 lbs for another 2 weeks or so since I think that's where you want to be for 26 weeks. I'm trying not to focus too much on my weight though because as someone who dealt with bulimia in her teens and as a young adult gaining weight has been difficult enough without me stressing about the number on the scale. I'm eating healthy, exercising, and that's really all I or anyone else for that matter can do. Not to mention, I think it helps to remember that not every woman is going to fit into the weight gain guidelines the same way not every woman has the standard 28 day cycle.


----------



## MrsHippo

Glad your finally getting somewhere Hayley :) 

I thought 3rd tri was around 27 weeks? Its a scary thought, everything is coming so quickly!! Don't worry about not knowing what to do when you get baby home, everything will come naturally :) 

My LO has had some serious parties down there just recently, she is moving around now as I'm typing this out. Bless :) Oh and I've also had movement really low down, normally when I'm sitting upright.. It can feel a little uncomfortable sometimes. Almost like my bladder is moving around or something haha 

Today I have been full of emotions, I have been crying on and off all day lol. Well first thing this morning a doctor rang up moaning about how she hadn't received some images (the system we use had gone down) but she was literally ripping my head off then started telling me that she was due to see her sick sister in hospital but because ''we didn't send her the images like we should have'' she now can't. Then said to me ''but obviously you don't care because it's not your sister in hospital''. OMG 1. I don't deal with the images, my manager does but he wasn't there for her to moan at and 2. THE SYSTEM was down, how was that our fault?? After about 5 minutes of her shouting at me and not letting me say anything she put the phone down. I literally burst in to tears after because I'd only just walked in, I had a really bad headache and obviously I was a little hormonal but there was no way she should have spoken to me like that, I completely understand she had a lot on but she should have stayed professional. Later this morning she spoke to my manager and apologise to HIM for the way she spoke! She didn't even have the decency to apologise to me :( so she made me feel really shitty then our other systems kept going down and I became majorly behind on work. Overall today has just been crap :( 

Another thing which has been on my mind is that when I'm carrying bags or pushing a shopping trolley around ect I get a really horrible pain in my lower stomach. I have to sit down or stop what I'm doing completely. My mum reckons its me straining my muscles but suggested I speak to my mw about it on Monday. I think I just need to be careful moving heavy stuff but in my eyes I didn't think pushing a food trolley was that hard... I'll end up a vegetable if I can't do anything lol.


----------



## baby_nurse

Updating on my phone so apologies for spelling mistakes! 

Congrats to all the ladies reaching V day recently! Tbh with my job I didn't really want to celebrate but being 25 weeks now I feel a bit more secure and every week after this is just a percentage in the right direction to a healthy baby :) 

I'm not sure when third tri starts either it seems to differ doesn't it?!? I'll just say I'm 3rd tri when my app tells me! 

I am also getting the odd low down heaviness and also sometimes my belly goes rock hard! Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant and jog somewhere quick at work or stand up too fast and it does a weird hard thing lol!! Also I get it after having an orgasm!! 

LO has been kicking pretty high up though this week, feeling lots of movements so must be having an energetic spurt especially on my night shifts! 

AFM I'm feeling pretty ok and have a 25 week check up tomorrow but last few weeks as I might have mentioned before I am super super itchy especially my chest, legs and feet. I hope I haven't got that liver condition. My breasts look a mess with the rash and scratching its really getting me down. Also my breasts have grown again so off to get remeasured tomorrow :( it is really upsetting me how much they have grown (now a G cup) as I haven't even got milk in yet. I had a hormonal rant/emotional cry to OH yesterday as seriously being put off BF knowing they'll get larger and more uncomfortable. I know that sounds so selfish but with the itching as well they look and feel terrible and I lie awake at night unable to sleep due to the discomfort from it. No creams work the only thing that helps temporally is a cold flannel. So I am really hoping the dr can help me tomorrow. I know it sounds like a silly thing to get upset about I'm sure it's just the hormones but it's driving me nutty with the constant itching plus I can't wear any tops as my chest is so messed up it looks awful :(


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, I know what you mean! Most of the time reading birth/newborn stories make me excited but then sometimes they terrify me. My mom and my doctor said they felt the same way, and that a lot of it really did come naturally so I'm hoping they're right.

Happy V-day, *Hayley*! Glad your appointment went well! That's cool that your midwife measured your bump - I hope they do that at my next appointment because now I'm curious. My next appointment is the 27th, so I feel your pain, and mine is the diabetes test so I'm really gonna have to watch myself around the Christmas cookies. Or save myself a plate for afterwards. :lol: I've gained about 16 lbs so far. The doctor hasn't said anything about my weight gain so I'm assuming it's normal?

*Brittany*, sorry your family is giving you so much trouble. Maybe it won't be as bad once Aiden gets here. And hopefully you can get your registry done before Christmas! We haven't finished ours, either. I agree with you about the weight - everyone is different but that doesn't mean we're not still healthy.

*Laura*, what a bitch!! She shouldn't have taken her frustrations out on you and treated you like that. I'm sorry you had to go through it... I would have cried even if I wasn't pregnant! :nope: I've experienced sharp pains in my lower stomach when I twist or sneeze or pull myself up but I just figured it was round ligament pain or something. I'm interested in what your midwife has to say.

*Alex*, my bump feels heavy and goes rock-hard too. Sometimes it feels really stretched, too, like baby's about the burst out of the middle of my stomach. I'm sorry you're feeling down about your cleavage - I don't have _that_ problem but I have other body-related issues that get me frustrated and it sucks. I hope your doctor can help with the itchiness! :hugs:

AFM, not much is new except that I've been craving the junkiest of junk food lately. I don't know if it's because of the holidays or what but I always want chocolate. I made my own trail mix with almonds, dark chocolate chips and dried cranberries and then just ate the chocolate chips out of it. :(


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Thank you! 
Aww I think chocolate is a girl-baby craving! I was a chocaholic before pregnancy but now I rarely feel like eating it!!! It sucks lol.

*Alex* - I hope your 25 week check up goes well and the mw can help with the itching and the breast problem.
I know what you mean - I started off with E cup breasts before pregnancy so I kind of hoped I wouldn't increase much, but they have shot right up to a G already too :( They feel extremely heavy and when I try to lay on my side at night, they press together and its SO painful.
I am also having the extreme tender/itchy nipple thing and I look like somebody has attacked me - all the skin is broken and sore around my nipples. I have a moisturising nipple cream from Boots that temporarily soothes it if I apply it cold, but it doesn't help in the long term. I'm finding bras impossible too - nothing is comfortable and I don't want to spend a fortune on tons of massive bras!
:hugs:Its horrible.

*Lauren* - Thanks! :) Yeah I think it must be around 27/28 weeks for third tri. Scarily close!!!
I'm so sorry about that woman at your work :( I used to work in customer services so we would ALWAYS have people screaming at us down the phone, I always used to cry even before pregnancy! Its such a whimpy thing for someone to do, to scream abuse at somebody on the other end of a phone line just to take your frustrations out on somebody!
I hope you're feeling better today.

I also think this must be a very emotional stage - I woke up crying yesterday and I have NO IDEA why?! lol.

*Brittany* - Yeah I'm guessing around 27/28 weeks must be right! Yeah that sounds like a healthy attitude to the weight gain. I actually don't keep scales in my house so I had NO idea how much I'd gained until this week!


*AFM* - I asked about the weight gain because I'm having real issues with my mother about my weight!!
I wasn't small before pregnancy as my thyroid condition makes it nigh-on impossible to control my own weight - it goes up and down depending on my levels and my medication, and when I fell pregnant I had an underactive thyroid so my weight was up.

So because I'm used to weight fluctuation, I don't bother with scales - they just depress me!
So I hadn't even thought about weight gain in pregnancy - it was NOT something I was planning on concerning myself with at all! In my eyes - its natural to gain weight in pregnancy, and I'll just worry about shifting the excess after the baby is born!

BUT my mother has been CONSTANTLY making comments about my bump looking far too big, me looking like I've gained too much weight, saying that I'm eating too much and ALWAYS commenting on how i'm going to have a HUGE baby. (She actually told me this week that big babies aren't cute, and she'd like my baby to be between 6.5-7.5 lbs!! SHe's giving me a whole POUND to work with?!)

I HOPED the mw measuring me this week and saying that I my bump is measuring the PERFECT size for 24 weeks would shut her up, but noooo....she then started saying maybe the bump is fine but the weight must have gone to other places.

So I looked up my booking in weight in my pregnancy notes, and the weight I was at the mw appointment on Tuesday when she weighed me and I worked out my weight gain.

I have gained 12 lbs exactly.

My mother insists that this is too much, but according to my research online - 15 lbs is the average at 24 weeks!

And from seeing what* Brittany and Linzy* have said, it seems that this is about right!! UGH SHE DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany *your mom shouldn't be making you feel like you have to drive up and see her. I would say tell her "if you want to see him more you come to us" but then she might come too often and you'd be stuck with her! But you're totally right, you shouldn't be driving all around to see people just because you have a baby. You need time with your baby, and if you are exclusively pumping, as you mentioned, you'll need time to get used to it. Just start ignoring your mom, if that's possible!

*Hayley*, I measured my bump. I hope I did it wrongly because I got over 30cm!!! :shock: I don't know for sure how much weight I've gained as I'm only weighing at home (nobody has weighed me since 8 weeks!) but I think it's about 11/12lbs. Not 100% on that though, but I know it's definitely not more than a stone (14lbs) And your mum is being so NASTY to you about weight. Seriously, why does it matter how much you've gained or how big your baby is? If the mw and drs aren't concerned, then you don't need to be, and she seriously needs to start being a bit more supportive of you and stop slagging you off. :hugs:

I always thought second tri started at 27 weeks, so 1st tri is 13/14 weeks, second tri is 13 weeks, and 3rd tri is 13 weeks.

*Lauren*, sorry to hear about your bad day at work :hugs: and I get that same pain if I do too much as well. I think we are at the point that we need to start slowing down a little and taking it easy. Dh insists he comes with me to do the shopping, so he pushes the trolley now and I bark the orders :haha:

*Alex *sorry to hear you are suffering with a rash/itchiness, it must just be horrible. At least if you do end up having that liver condition, you'll be catching it early as you know what to watch out for. Let us know how your appointment goes.

*Lindsey*, don't worry - I am always craving junk food! Last night I was supervising our school disco, and the teacher who organises it always brings a pile of food, chocolate, sweets etc. I felt sick by the end of the night!

Nothing new with me at all! Our crib arrived this week, but we aren't putting it up anytime soon as the nursery is still a junk room!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh congrats to all who have reached V-day this week!!!


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks for the concern ladies over my obsessive itching! My dr listened to my worries and is testing me for obstetric choletis (?sp) just hoping its not that and just so weird rash! (I am quite an allergic person!) it's mainly my breasts, and my nipples are really sensitive so maybe it's just my milk comig in. For now he has prescribed some anti histamines to try and control the itching and help me sleep. 

Liverpoollass - try not to let your mum stress you out too much, harder said than done I know. My mum is the same, always commenting on my weight etc and sticking her oar in. People at work are also the same. Everytime I have a chocolate bar I'm met with disapproving stares and comments and ppl are always telling me I'm too big and will have a big baby! Well had my bump measured today and it's 25 cm so bang on target and I think I've gained about 15 lb so far. Every lady is different and your goal is a healthy baby so try to ignore the unhelpful comments! Ppl seem to think its ok to comment on your size/shape when your pregnant and say such rude things that you'd never say to anyone else normally! The other day someone at work said I looked like I was starting to waddle!?!


----------



## Laura91

Grrr just wrote a post and my laptop decided to delete it :growlmad:

Measuring..
My MW said she wont start measuring me until 28 weeks as your belly doesn't average out until then and she doesn't want to worry people by saying "you're measuring small/big". I might have to dig the tape measure out though to have a sneak peak ;)

Weight..
Just checked my green notes and:
at 6w I was 95kg (14st13lbs)
at 12w I was 90kg (14st2lbs)
at 16w I was 88kg (13st12lbs)
at 20w I was 90kg (14st2lbs)
at 24w I was still 90kg
So in total i'm down 11lbs but my MW said it's fine as baby's heartbeat, my BP etc is all fine and i'm still eating normally :)

Tri cut offs..
Found this in the Pregnancy Club section:
_"Guide: Pregnancy trimesters vary depending on country"
Depending on where you live, trimesters may vary. If your country is not listed below, make a post in this thread and we'll update

First Trimester
US & Canada: Conception > 12 weeks
UK: Conception > 13 weeks

Second Trimester
US & Canada: 13 > 28 weeks
UK: 14 > 26 weeks

Third Trimester
US & Canada: 28 weeks > Birth
UK: 27 weeks > Birth

*In the interests of website standards, BabyandBump.com starts pregnancy from the first missed period and splits 40 weeks of pregnancy into 3 equal sections:
First Trimester Forum: Conception > 13 weeks
Second Trimester Forum: 14 > 26 weeks
Third Trimester Forum: 27 weeks > Birth*_

Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

*Laura*, what a minefield of info :) Thanks for that trimester stuff. And oh my goodness, you have lost so much weight! I'm jealous!!! i wish mine was going down :haha: 

*Alex* glad to hear you got some antihistimines, hopefully they will help you out, and I suppose if not then it possibily is *insert name of what you typed here!* which I think is the name of the liver disease you previously mentioned. Honestly, don't DIY your measurements, I'm terrified I did mine right and I'm measuring over 30cm at 25 weeks :haha: Big beast of a baby!

I honestly cannot believe people are being so rude to you ladies in relation to weight/food consumption/size of baby. I *DARE* anyone to say anything to me about mine in a serious way (at work they joke all the time that I've been eating too much and that's all my bump is!) I would murder them. How dare they pass comment on a pregnant woman at all, let alone on her weight at a time when she is extra sensitive to EVERYTHING, weight especially. That makes me so mad on your behalf!

Ignore them all. We are all having healthy pregnancies (as far as we know, touch wood) and should be so proud of ourselves that we have done such a great job in making and growing these little people! If you are hungry you eat, if not you don't. If you gain 5lbs you do, if you gain 25lbs, you do. Everyone is different, and as long as our LO and ourselves are healthy that is all that matters.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, it's funny you mentioned craving chocolate because I've been craving it too. DH and I bought Hershey's kisses at the store one night and I could not stay out of the bag. It was gone the next day. :( 

Alex, I'm sorry about the itchiness. I hope the MW is able to help you. I imagine that's very uncomfortable.

Hayley, I'm so sorry your mom is behaving the way she is. My mom early on asked how much weight I had gained and at the time I had gained 8 lbs so I told her so and she said "uh oh" like it was too much or something even though it was right on target for how far along I was. I got so upset and my mom has not asked about my weight since nor has she commented on my body. If she continued to do that after knowing how upset it makes me we probably wouldn't be speaking. Does your mom know how upsetting it is for you when she makes all the comments about your weight and body?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! Its been a while since I have been on here! Hope all is well! Just wanted to let you know I am having a little.....boy!!! :blue: Yeah! 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome to team :blue:!


----------



## doggylover

Congrats on team :blue:!!!

Brittany, I'm glad your mom got the picture with not talking about your weight, but its not right that you had to be upset for that to happen.

Honestly I have no idea what is going through these people's minds!!! It is not ok to ever judge someone else on their weight TO THEIR FACE...especially a pregnant person!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't know what my mom was trying to say when she said the "uh oh" comment regarding my weight. Apparently she didn't mean it at all like I had gained too much or something but I still don't know how else I was supposed to take it. I'm just glad she hasn't mentioned weight again. 

Has anyone else been watching their bellies for when our babies are moving? I was sitting down and watching my belly move every time Aiden kicked last night. It's so weird seeing my stomach move but it's cool at the same time. 

Tonight, DH and I are going to do our Babies R Us registry and pick up paint for Aiden's room. I'm so excited to do the registry tonight with my DH since doing the Walmart one was such a disappointment. I'm also excited since it seems very likely that Aiden's room will be painted before Christmas so I can really begin getting things set up in there.


----------



## linzylou

I'm on my phone so I'll keep this short. 

Congrats, Clarkeyness, on team blue! :)

I love watching my stomach move when she kicks! It's crazy to think she's that big and strong already. 

Brittany, you have to post pictures of your nursery when it's all painted!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany that's great about doing your second registry tonight. Enjoy picking out all those gorgeous baby things for Aiden - it'll be so much fun for you and dh! And great news about hopefully getting the nursery painted. Like Lindsey said, you'll have to post us some pics.

I watch my belly quite often too, it's so cool but weird to see! The other night mine sorted of...rolled. It was like a wave passing through and was the biggest movement I've felt - so strange though!


----------



## baby_nurse

*I love lucy* Oh yes can't wait to see nursery pictures! Although not at the moment for us as ours looks like an explosion of stuff that has nowhere else to live! Hopefully painting in the next few weeks weeks though, I can't wait to order the furniture and start building and putting it all together!

I love watching jiggling in my belly, especially in the bath! When I'm lay down in bed now I get some right jabs and kicks and proper movement from one side of my belly to the other! It's fascinating though. I always wondered why pregnant ladies constantly had their hands on their bump and now I know why! I also love how it's like your little secret a lot of the time, like today I was queuing in subway waiting to buy a sandwich and jiggles was kicking away and I couldn't help but smile!


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls :) 

I love watching my belly move around, it's so fascinating. 

6 days ago our friends had their baby, came out at just under 10 pounds!! Ouch! She had a bit of a traumatic birth though bless her. Then early hours of this morning our other friend and his partner had theirs! She came out at 7'14, I was expecting her to come out smaller though as mum is tiny! They text me earlier to say they have a few little baby grows and stuff that we can have as theirs is too big for them. Shows that we really have no way of knowing how big they will come out. And I won't be buying much NB sizes either, think I'll get mostly 0-3 months and 3-6. I'll have 1 or 2 NB things and if we need more smaller stuff my mum can get them for me on the day. Oooo it's all very real to me now!!

As for comments, I have only had one person say stuff to me - the same person who kept referring to my belly as a he before we found out. She literally comments on my belly everyday at work... Twice now she has said 'she is going to be a big baby' FFS leave me alone!!!! I think she is lovely but when it comes to my baby she pisses me off. Why does she think she can say stuff like that? I do say stuff back (without trying to sound nasty) like everyone's bump and baby grows at different rates. Yes mine might be getting bigger everyday at the moment but then in a few weeks or so my bump might not change at all. Arrgh it makes me angry. My mum makes me feel better though :) she tells me I have a nice small bump as she has always been much bigger in her pregnancies than me at this stage (she has had 6 haha but it still makes me feel better). 

I've noticed that I have rounded out this week lol, the top of my stomach now sticks out much more. I'll get a photo taken later and post it tonight once I'm on the computer. 

I remember comments you guys have left but for the life of me can't remember who left them >.< - ill catch up later :p


----------



## I Love Lucy

My baby shower registries are done! What a relief! I don't remember where I read it, but whoever said not to let your husband have the scanner was 100% right. I let mine have it because he was so excited and then he went nuts with it and irritated me so much. It felt like I couldn't even look at stuff before DH would scan it. Or if I said I liked something, he would scan it even though it wasn't something I wanted on the registry. I thought I was going to have a ton of stuff to delete off of the registry this morning but thankfully it wasn't too bad. DH must have been deleting stuff when I told him I didn't want it scanned. He was very helpful in picking out some stuff that I didn't even think about needing but would be really useful so that was nice. I'm just glad to be done with it though. Now I can focus on getting stuff done here for Aiden's arrival.

We didn't end up getting paint last night because it was so late by the time we finished (we went out for my birthday dinner before we did the registry) but I believe the plan is to go get it today. Fingers crossed DH only works until noon or something today so we can actually start painting today. I'm really excited to start getting things set up.

Anyone else planning to take any pregnancy classes? DH and I have signed up for a childbirth education class for the 26th of January.


----------



## MrsHippo

When is it your birthday Brittany? Today or was it yesterday? I hope you had a nice meal? 
Did you end up with lots of things on your registry then? It must be fun to choose it all :) we dont tend to do things like that here. Not for baby showers anyway, some do it for weddings. 

Im not planning on going to any classes. Our friends did and they really enjoyed them but it's not for me


----------



## I Love Lucy

My birthday is on the 21st, DH and I celebrated a week early since we'll be really busy next week getting stuff ready for Christmas and all our traveling. It's just easier that way. We'll probably be celebrating DH's birthday early too since his is the day right after my baby shower.

The meal was nice though I got full after eating the soup and salad so I basically took my entire entree home. :haha:

My registries aren't too big. I probably have about 30 items on both of them. Most of the stuff is just basic stuff that I will need like bottles, breastmilk storage stuff, baby wash and lotion, etc. I have a few bigger things like my pack 'n play, travel system, and some activity gyms/bouncers but for the most part it's pretty basic stuff.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Congrats on your baby boy Clarkyness! :)

Ugh, my mother definitely knows her comments about weight/bump etc upset me - just like she knows her constant comments about the babies name upsets me and has made me cry plenty of times in front of her, and just like she knows it upsets me when she has a go at me about wearing my PJs all day when I'm sick and not putting on makeup and "looking a mess" upsets me. (I have been sick for a week and if I don't still get up and dressed and put on a full face of makeup, she goes crazy about how pregnancy isn't an illness or an excuse to be lazy :/)
She doesn't care, its the way she is.

Aww hope you enjoy your birthday Brittany :)

As for classes, I don't plan on doing any childbirth classes as I plan on having a c-section - but I am planning on doing some other classes. 
I have found some locally - one is Newborn Know-How and the other is a general Parenting class - I know they're not necessary (especially since I'm qualified in childcare anyhow, so already have a lot of knowledge and experience with children!) but they change the guidelines with whats best for babies SO often and I think my OH would benefit from the classes! ;)

I also want to do a Mamafit class and maybe the pregnancy yoga class I was reading about.

All of this is planned for AFTER the holidays! I don't have the energy right now.


----------



## doggylover

*hayley* those classes sound really good. I'll have to see if we have anything like the new born classes here, as my SIL told me the parentcraft classes the hospital run are not good at all. 

*Brittany* that's great that you got your registry done, and so funny about dh going nuts with the scanner! But I'm glad your registry ended up the way you want it. Now I hope that you get all the stuff on it! All the important bits at least.

*Lauren* your friends 10lb baby is not something I want to hear at the minute :haha: I'm terrified mine is going to be massive! Compounded by dh having a dream we had a 17lb baby :shock::cry::shock: and it must seem so much more real now that the other babies have been born - yours will be next!

*Alex* I totally agree about the little secret of feeling the baby kick :cloud9: it makes me so happy when I am sitting in work or something and can feel the baby kicking, and nobody else in the world knows :) and just earlier tonight I could see my tummy moving through my clothes! That's big jiggles!

The friend I have previously mentioned who is also pregnant and has been very strange (being rude to me, ignoring me, not mentioning her baby, not wanting to know anything about labour etc) found out that her baby is :pink: and she seems much happier with her pregnancy now, which is great. She still doesn't talk about it to any of our other friends, but they don't seem very interested in our pregnancies to be honest. So I made a huge fuss of her news when she told me, because I don't think she has many people really excited about her baby, but I hope this is the start of her looking forward to it all a bit more.

People always talk about feeling their babies hiccuping when they are in the womb. Has anyone felt this? How do you know what it feels like?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, it sounds like you're taking a lot of good classes. They had so many offered at my hospital so I might end up taking more. Right now I'm just planning to take the childbirth education class. When DH did are registry at Babies R Us we did see they're having a free class type thing regarding breastfeeding so we're planning to do that. But like you said, those are for next year. Way too much going on now to try to fit in a class.

Sarah, the good thing about the baby registries, whatever I don't get, I get a discount on so that's nice. Hopefully I get a lot of the stuff that is on there though so that's less stuff I have to buy myself. And hopefully I don't end up getting disposable diapers. Really hope my mom and MIL remember to specify that on the invitations since I know not everyone looks at registries and just choose to buy what they want to buy.

Hopefully your friend is starting to feel more positive about her pregnancy too. I imagine if she hasn't been too happy about it, it makes it harder for other people to be happy about it.

Also, my mom talks about feeling the hiccups all the time but I've never really thought about feeling them. Now I'm going to start trying to pay better attention whenever I feel movements since from what I've read you could feel them anytime from 20 weeks on. And I guess they're supposed to feel rhythmic, like a heartbeat or something from what I've read.

AFM, I have ordered all my cloth diapers and they're finally starting to arrive. I actually got several of them today. I can not wait to use them on Aiden. Never thought I would get so excited about a diaper. :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Those classes I'm planning on doing are all offered at our local SureStart centre (i'm not sure if you have them in Ireland?) - all of them apart from the Mamafit and Yoga ones are free of charge, which I thought was really good! Makes them worth a try. 

*Brittany* - The breastfeeding class would be good! When is your baby shower?

I'd like for me and OH to do an infant first aid course if possible, I know they are quite pricey but I think it could be invaluable really! I did do one as part of my childcare training but that was over 10 years ago now and things change quickly!

As for the hiccups - I've felt them maybe two or three times, but I hear they get more frequent later on. It just feels like the familiar heartbeat/popping sensation but you can tell its hiccups because its so rhythmic - you can almost time exactly when to expect the next one to come, just like when we have hiccups! Its cute but it can also be irritating lol, especially when I'm trying to sleep!

AFM I've had this damn virus/bug thing for over a week now. I'm SO fed up of it :( I'm worried incase its the norovirus!!! :/
I have a Drs appointment tomorrow anyway, so I'm going to ask them about it - I'm sure they won't be pleased about me going in to the surgery as they like anybody with these kind of symptoms to stay away but its been going on for SO long, I'm worried about just leaving it indefinitely as it doesnt seem to be going away on its own and I don't want to be ill all over Christmas :/


----------



## I Love Lucy

The Babies R Us around here is doing an infant first aid course, at least I think that's what it is. I just saw something about CPR on the flier. It may be worth it to check out some of your local baby stores and see if they do anything similar for free? 

I hope the virus you have goes away soon. I'm such a big baby whenever I don't feel well and I imagine I would be even worse now that I'm pregnant since we're so limited on what stuff we can actually take.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Oh and since I forgot to answer this earlier, my baby shower is February 9th.


----------



## linzylou

We really want to take some classes but haven't signed up yet. I guess I should probably do that. DH says he wants to take classes that "teach you how to get the baby here and then what to do with it afterwards." An infant first aid class sounds like a very good idea. I learned some things during my CPR certification but it's been a few years and could probably do with a refresher.

*Brittany*, that's great that you got your registry done after all! One less thing to worry about. I can't wait until mine is finished. That's exciting about your cloth diapers. It won't be very long before you'll be able to try them out!

*Sarah*, I've only felt hiccups once that I'm pretty sure of. I'll have to pay more attention from now on. But I remember it being rhythmic, and slower than my own heartbeat, and it last almost 30 mins!

*Hayley*, I'm sorry you're still so sick! I hope you feel better by Christmas!!

AFM, we just got back from my MIL's. We stayed for the weekend and celebrated Christmas early with her. It was a really nice visit... except for one thing. Somehow we ended up talking about booty-shorts (I think something on TV inspired this) and I don't know if it was the wine's fault or what, but MIL started telling a story about how she came over to DH's house (like, 5 years ago) to find one of his girly-friends doing housework in booty shorts and it was obvious DH remembered this instance and it was just a really awkward moment!! Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if she hadn't just told me how much bigger I looked since Thanksgiving! 

Before pregnancy, I was never this sensitive but I've been feeling unsexy and just unattractive in general lately so I really took it the wrong way. I shrugged it off in front of his MIL but gave DH an earful later when she wasn't around even though it's not his fault. :( I hate these hormones!! It's not so much the ex-girlfriend part of the story (we both have exes), but the fact that I can't be bothered to put on jeans if we're not going out let alone clean the house in skimpy clothes! DH just reminds me that I will have my body back eventually and that he thinks my new "shape" is sexy in itself and to enjoy it while I can but sometimes it's easier said than done. Sorry for the rant, ladies.


----------



## doggylover

Who cleans in hot pants anyway?! What is sexy about doing housework?! When I do my housework I have no make up on, whatever has fallen out of the wardrobe and my hair is usually a mess - made worse by the bustling aboutof cleaning. Cleaning/housework is hardly the most sexy activity I have ever heard of...!!

But I know what you mean, lately I've been noticing just how THIN people are. This isn't something I have ever noticed before in a major way - obivously if someone is very skinny it's like "whoa, she is really thin" but now everyone I look at I just think "she is so much thinner than me..." And it's actually really surprised me that I would feel like that. I don't usually care about size at all, but i guess we are all just struggling to get used to our changing bodies.

*Hayley*, I will definitely check out our local sure start centre. I have a super quiet day at work today, so I am going to book our hospital classes, and then look for any supplementary ones as well. And if they are free- even better!!! SO sorry to hear you are still feeling sick. Definitely go to the Drs, even though they don't like it you are in a different category because you are pregnant, and you need to make sure everything is OK. Screw everyone else!!!

*Brittany* that's great that the registry gives you a discount on non-bought items. It makes things a lot easier financially if you do (I'm all about thinking of money since I found out I'm jobless come September!!!) If I were you I would be putting any conceivable items on there just in case I decide I do want them afterwards, so I could get the discount!! What brand of cloth diapers did you order? Atm I have lots of TotsBots and LittleLamb fitted in bamboo and just a few in microfibre. I still need to get a whole load of wraps though, and then as baby grows I'll start getting some one size diapers - probably all in twos, but that seems forever away yet! They are just so small and cute - I'm the same, I get so excited by them! 

My sister asked me yesterday if I want a baby shower, and I said no, and I'm worried I upset her. It's just not my thing at all (I didn't really want a hen/bacherlorette party either, but I went with that one) but I think I was a little too firm about it. So I might suggest that when my in-laws are over in February that we have just a wee afternoon tea type thing - but JUST my close family and nobody else. I don't know why I feel so against having one for me - I would love to go to somebody else's, but just don't fancy it for myself. :shrug: I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Laura91

Ugh, just multi-quoted a load of posts and it's not saved them :dohh:

Here's the ones I remember:

Classes - Me & OH will be going to two in early February; one waterbirth and one homebirth :)

Kicks - I love the fact that only I know what's happening, makes it more special. OH notices sometimes and he'll say "is she kicking you again?" Love watching her move around too, although trying to get in on camera is another story :haha:

Hiccups - I don't think i've felt them yet.. although I don't really know :shrug:

Hope everyone's ok? x


----------



## Laura91

Ps, here's 25 weeks against 24..:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=532499&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1355492737https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=532501&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1355492748


----------



## I Love Lucy

What an awful thing for your MIL to start chatting about, Lindsey. :hugs: Pregnant or not it was inappropriate in my opinion and I certainly don't blame you for being uncomfortable by it. There were a few times earlier in my relationship with DH where a neighbor or friend (never his family thankfully) would mention my DH's ex to him as if he would be interested in knowing what she was up to. It really sucked, who really wants to be reminded of their DH's exes. They're not in the picture anymore for a reason, why bring them up? 

I can only imagine how much more awkward and uncomfortable I would be if this happened while I'm pregnant and the topic was about one of my DH's exes in booty shorts. I feel so ugly and unattractive these days with my growing belly, the acne on my back and chest that I never had before pregnancy, etc. that I don't doubt I'd probably feel even more sorry for myself. Like Sarah, I can't help but notice how thin everyone else is these days and how I look like a whale. Pregnancy is freaking hard!! Anyways, I hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Sarah, the baby registry has quite a few items that I'm not really expecting people to buy for me just so I can get a discount on stuff. 

As for the cloth diapers, I have quite a few different brands and styles I'm trying out. Since different brands and such have different fits and I won't know what works the best for Aiden until he gets here. I'll put in spoiler tags what my stash consists of.

Spoiler
- 7 Kissaluvs Cotton Fleece Newborn Fitted (5-15 lbs)
- 2 OsoCozy AIO Size small diapers (6-18 lbs)
- 4 Thirsties AIO Size 1 diapers (6-18 lbs)
- 3 Rumparooz OS Pocket (6-35 lbs)
- 6 OsoCozy Unbleached Prefolds, size 1 (7-15 lbs)
- 1 Blueberry OS Pocket (8-35 lbs)
- 4 BumGenius OS Pocket (8-35 lbs)
- 3 Happy Heiny's OS Pocket [Hook and Loop Closure] (8-35 lbs)
- 2 Bumkins OS AIO (10-35 lbs)
- 2 FuzziBunz OS Pocket (10-35 lbs)
- 4 Diaper covers (Thirsties, Capri, Blueberry, and Mother Ease are the brands)

Obviously, not all of those will be usuable right away. I'm thinking I'll have a 6 to 7 lb baby so some of the OS diapers will be for when he's a bit older. Right now, I think my favorite diapers though are the Thirsties and Kissaluvs.

I'm also with you about the baby shower, I would have been perfectly content just having a get together with my close family and friends but I'll be getting something larger than that. Don't feel bad for declining the shower if it's not something you want. 

Laura, your bump looks great!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww cute bump Laura! :)
I need to remember to take a bump pic this week, its been a few weeks.

Wow Brittany thats great that Babies R Us do that! I've just checked and ours don't seem to offer any classes. I've looked into first aid courses and they don't seem to do any for free, which sucks, but I guess its something thats kind of priceless!! It looks like it'll cost about £90 for me and OH to do it but I guess its one of those things we'll just have to find the money for - I get SO paranoid about things like choking, I'm already dreading the day this baby starts to go on to solid foods! :/ The money is worth it for a little extra peace of mind!

Aww Linzy, I know what you mean about the ex gf comments but think of it this way - she may have done the housework in her booty shorts (LOVE that name for them, never heard them called that before!) but you're having his baby!! That stands you WAY apart from any exes no matter how sexy they dressed to do the housework!! 

Thanks for the get well wishes girls :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed to feel better before Christmas! Can't BELIEVE its next week....where has the time gone!
After Christmas, time is going to just FLY by until our babies start arriving!!! 
I wonder who'll be first!! :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany you have made me feel woefully underprepared! That is an incredible stash of diapers you have!! I was planning on just using my fitteds for as long as possible (I actually have some size 2 fitteds as well) then buying more, but I'm so jealous of yours I want to get some now!!

Luckily, both dh and I were losers before we had one another and only had 1 ex apiece - and mine wasn't serious. Awkward moment the first time I met his grandma though and she called me by his ex's name...!

Hayley, I am really hoping what you said is true and the time after Christmas flies. After the holidays I have 44 days of teaching left (yes I counted!) and we have SO much going on next term that I am really hoping they go quickly and before you know it we are on here saying "OH MY GOD I THINK I'M IN LABOUR!" :haha: I'm convinced my baby will arrive last, that I'll go the full two weeks over and have to be induced! My mum thinks baby is so big (cheers for that subtle hint about my size mum!! :haha:) that baby will arrive BEFORE my due date. I think she's insane!


----------



## Laura91

Aww bless *doggylover*!

I'll be here with you anyway, as i'm also convinced that LO is gonna hang in there till the very last minute - just our luck :haha:

Oh, and OH is absolutely convinced that she's gonna be one huge ass baby :|

He's so kind :D x


----------



## doggylover

:rofl:

Yeah my dh thinks ours is going to be huge as well. They are so supportive sometimes!!! It does not make me happy to hear people tell me I might have a 10lb+ baby! It scares me!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lol Sarah & Laura! Watch - I bet you both end up having the smallest babies of all of us!!! ;)

Sarah for some reason, I have a feeling you'll be among the first. Of course this might just be my wishful thinking, coz I'm dying to know what you're having lol!

I reeeeally think the last trimester is going to just fly past! :) I hope so, anyway.

Though in another way, I feel SO unprepared. It struck me today that I havn't actually read a single baby book - its all been pregnancy! I havn't even thought about routines etc!!!
Is everybody planning on being "by the book" with regards to that sort of thing?
My sister was with her kids, she always had her head in "the book" looking EVERYTHING up and sticking solidly to her planned routine, and I always said to myself I would be much more laid back - but I don't know, which is the best way to be?!!! I don't want baby to end up a brat coz I didn't make him stick to a routine :/

Oh also, I don't know if you've all seen this already but it cracked me up so I thought I'd share it:

https://youtu.be/6utEFg4MBOo


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah my dh thinks ours is going to be huge as well. They are so supportive sometimes!!! It does not make me happy to hear people tell me I might have a 10lb+ baby! It scares me!!!

Oh this reminded me, I keep meaning to mention it - my cousin had an 11 lb (ELEVEN!) baby last Christmas ( people kept asking her if she was sure it wasn't a turkey!) - and she had NO stitches, NO pain relief whatsoever, and said it was fine!!!
How bizzare?! (Admittedly it was her second baby, but her first hadn't been big) But just goes to show - size doesn't necessarily mean a terrible birth :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm definitely addicted to buying diapers. I'm hoping that I'll have enough in my stash that I won't have to buy any more until I need the size 2 diapers if I like the size 1 diapers of the brands that aren't OS. I do get worried that half the diapers I have bought aren't going to fit right or something though so I think that's part of my reason for being so addicted to buying diapers. Just about every brand of diapers I have, have mixed reviews where they work great for some and not so great for others but I won't know which category I'll be in until Aiden gets here and I can actually use the diapers.

As for labor, I imagine I'm going to be one of the last ones to give birth. Though my due date is March 29th, Aiden has always measured around 5 days behind that so I consider my real due date to be April 3rd even though it's not official. Then I know my mom went over so I'm just planning that I will go over by at least a week so I'm thinking by the 10th at the latest. Hopefully it's sooner though, I can't wait to meet my little boy.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, some of the pregnancy books I have read went beyond pregnancy into the first 6 weeks to 6 months. Personally, I think I'll be very laid back and just go with my instincts and only look for some parenting books on things that DH and I happen to be struggling with.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi everyone, 

Ugh, I need to moan again. Work has just been horrible today! I have also had some major issues with my emotions too. I can't handle difficult situations whatsoever, I cry at every little obstacle... It doesn't help that my job is full of them! How the hell am I supposed to do my job when I cry all the time?? :( 

On a plus, I went to see my mw today. Even though someone keeps telling me I have a big bump I am measuring bang on which is good. I also heard her heartbeat for the first time today :) it was lovely. She also kicked the doppler twice. So that cheered me up but then I went back to work and that mood quickly dissapeared!!

As for baby books, im not planning on following anything. I've read pregnancy ones which have been interesting to read. A relative of mine followed a baby book for their only child, they were VERY strict with routines ect and he has turned out rather... Well... Not very nice. He struggles to socialise and has an awful behaviour. I think mum did everything and now he doesnt listen to dad at all. I partly blame that on following the books. I think they are great for advice ect but you can buy 5 books and I'll bet they will all tell you something different. You will be surprised at how well you pick parenting up. You will know what to do, it will come natural. I have a huge family and we have had lots of little babies born, I've looked after them shortly after being born for long weekends ect and the thought of knowing what to do is much worse than how it actually is. 

Oh and I spoke to my mw about the pains I have been getting when I'm shopping ect and she reckons its soft ligament and stretching. She told me its nothing to worry about but I should speak to them if they become worse. Said I've got to try and take it easy but that's easier said than done sometimes. 

I haven't been looking at other people's sizes... As such. I love my bump and if I'm dressed nice and in a good mood I feel great about how I look. I even noticed men looking at me the other day when I was walking around town. It was very weird as I haven't been ''looked at'' for ages. They say most men are attracted to pregnant women!! But I have walked past girls who look around the same age as me and notice how good they look... I sometimes feel old. If that makes sense? 

I think I'm going to treat myself to hair and nails on Saturday if I can get in anywhere - Adam is telling me to do it lol, says it will make me feel better :)


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies!! I'm feeling better about the whole thing now even though I do agree that it was kind of weird/inappropriate for my MIL to share a story like that about my husband's ex. And I actually do own a few pairs of booty shorts myself (I wear them to work out) but they don't fit at the moment... I seriously LOL when I think of how I'd look doing housework in them now! :lol: 

Sarah & Brittany, I know what you mean. Before I got pregnant, I'd see preggo's everywhere and think to myself how beautiful pregnancy is and how I can't wait to look like that. Now all I see are skinny people! I swear my FIL is a genius - he tells me that I'm "looking good" whereas my MIL and my mom and pretty much all the women in the family tell me I'm "huge." FIL is a smart man!!

Laura, cute bump! I don't think you look huge at all. The clothes you wear in your pictures are all very flattering, too. You make a cute preggo! 

Hayley, I feel the same. There are so many books/articles about the different parenting styles that it's kind of overwhelming. I never knew there were such things as attachment parenting and baby-led vs parent-led routines and which will be better for us. I'll probably borrow bits and pieces from all those styles! I've tried to make a few decisions ahead of time (DH and I talk about things like whether or not we'd like to breastfeed, co-sleep, try CIO later on, etc.) but even then I think we should stay flexible in case things don't go according to plan because we've never done this before!! I think I'll probably be like Brittany and try to mostly just go with my instincts.

I have no idea if I'll be early or late or right on time. I just say late so that I don't get my hopes up but my gut says she'll be a week or a few days early. Who knows!

EDIT: Lauren, :hugs: about work!! Sorry it's been tough. Glad you got to hear the HB though!! I haven't looked after too many little babies so it's reassuring to hear you say that it will come naturally. I like to think it will!

26 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







26weeks.JPG
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Have you read a lot of pregnancy books? I havn't really - I have the pregnancy bible but I've only read up to the second tri, as I knew I wouldn't remember it all if I read further! And my sister gave me the Yummy Mummy handbook which was a run read, but I didn't read past the pregnancy section.

*Lauren* - I'm sorry about work :/ When do you go onto maternity leave?
Good news about measuring right! :) I can't believe you've only just got to hear the heartbeat!! That seems soooo late for them to have only just done it! 

I really shouldn't be concerned with the baby thing, as I'm actually NNEB qualified and have worked as a private nanny and nursery nurse for the past 10 years, but it somehow seems different when its your own child you'll be raising :/
I know I'm going to be the one responsible for how he turns out so it concerns me a lot. I want to be more of a go-with-the-flow type of parent, but I'm concerned that can easily lead in to being TOO laid-back - and I absolutely don't want to be one of these people who let their babies take over their lives and rule the roost!

Ooh the hair and nails will def help! I had my hair and tan done a few weeks ago and it REALLY perked me up! I'm going to have it done again this week so it'll be nice over Christmas.

*Linzy* - such a cute bump :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I'll be going on mat leave around the 2nd week of march :) I'm using annual leave then officially start mat leave on 1st April. I can't wait. I'm hoping time will fly once Xmas and new year is over. When is everyone else planning on going? 

I agree with the hb thing, I feel like its been way overdue. I've seen it on the scans and obviously felt her move around so it's something I haven't been concerned about but it was really nice to finally be able to hear it :) 

Last night I had my first 'OMG I'm going to be giving birth' thought. Up until now I've not really thought too much about it and had the attitude of 'well it's going to happen and there is no way of stopping it now' but since that thought popped in to my head last night I have been slightly worried... I blame my hormones. I blame them for everything at the moment!!

I love your bump too Lindsey. I keep saying I'll post one but I'm never on the computer to do it!! I noticed that you are now in double figures on your ticker!!! 

I've edited this twice now!! Just thought I'd also mention, while I was at my mw she asked me where I thought LO was lying .... I said I didn't know. Then she asked if there was a side that felt particularly heavy... I said no again. Are we supposed to know this?? I don't have a clue where she is as movements tend to move around so quickly. Also, she told me I should be monitoring her movements too but they are so irregular I dont think I'll be able to do that yet :/ mw said I should eat some chocolate (as that's when she becomes active) to wake her up every day. I'm really confused by all this lol.


----------



## doggylover

*brittany* it's a good thing you have so many diapers, then if one brand doesn't work for you, you have plenty more to choose from. I really hedged my bets just getting two brands, but they are just to start us out. And I've read that fitteds fit most babies ok...fingers crossed!! Most of mine at preloved too, I think if I bought all new I would definitely do what you've done. And I have worked out latest they will let me go to is the 11th April, but like you I want my baby to come sooner! 

*hayley* I hope I am one of the first to give birth! Once we get to mid march I will just want baby to be here, I am not a patient person so it's going to be horrendous being around me during those last few weeks! Funny I was thinking the other day after my friend told me her baby is a girl did I wish I'd found out at my 20 week scan, but I'm so excited out our surprise, and I'm glad other people are impatient to find out what we are having as well! And an 11lb baby?! :cry: I don't believe that she did that without pain relief...she must be superwoman! :haha:

In terms of reading I have a great book about being a first time parent. It's really informative, but quite light hearted. I think it will be my main reference if I find I haven't a bloody clue what I'm doing! But another book my SIL leant me... :shock: it literally sets out a timetable of what your baby should be doing at each time of the day. And it's not just as general as 7-8am, it's more along the lines for 7.15am you do this for this long. Totally ridiculous, because how can this book know how long it takes my baby and I to do something?!

*lauren* sorry to hear about your crappy day at work :hugs: not long now until the holidays, and then you can get a good break from it all. I definitely love showing off my bump too :) and some of the maternity clothes I have I think look great! (Even if I do say s myself!) someone said to me today they can't believe how big my bump is getting, and I was so proud of my LO for growing so well! I just have my moments when I look at people and think "I will never look like that" even at my own wedding photos! glad to hear your pains aren't seeming to be anything too serious. Definitely taking it easy it easier said than done, but treating yourself is a good start! Especially after a rough week at work. What your midwife said about eating chocolate to wake her up sounds weird. not something I have ever heard anyone say before. I also have no idea where my baby is...well I know the general area of the bump :haha: but I always thought s/he was really low on my left as that's where most of my movement is, but at my scan baby was perfectly centred. no idea! Plus I didn't think we had to monitor movement until 28 weeks? Mine are too erratic atm to truly monitor.

*Lindsey* I love your bump pic! Your bump just looks perfect! You are making me jealous though, because I feel like I'm just spreading everywhere and yours just seems to be a perfect baby bump! 

In terms of maternity leave, I finish on 8th march, so three weeks before my due date. I wanted to work another week, but dh said he wasn't happy with that, as I have an hours drive to work, and an hour back, and he thinks it'll be too much. So I compromised. I'm worried ill be really bored during that time though. Although I will leave all the washing of baby clothes etc until then I think. Plus I better get used to not being at work since that'll be my last day of work until I can find another job (if I ever can!)!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry, I probably didn't word it right when I was talking about the movement. I was telling my mw that she becomes very active when I eat chocolate then when she asked me if I had noticed any patterns, and said no, she then said I should eat chocolate to wake her up (as that is what she obviously likes) lol. 

I will probably get bored being off for a couple of weeks too but at the same time we won't have that time to ourselves again for a long time so we really should make the most of just lounging around the house and like you said, get all baby clothes washed ect. I have a feeling that mine will come early....don't ask me why, I just have a feeling. I think I am wishing for a small baby haha :baby:

Here is an up to date photo anyway :o) you'll have to excuse the pjs - just got out the bath hehe
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1









24 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Oh apologies, I understand what you meant now! I also haven't noticed any patterns...even when I do eat sugary stuff. My LO has a total mind of its own already!

I hope yours is early - but not *too* early of course. Tiny babies are so cute! That said my mums friend had her baby 4 weeks early and he was 7lb 12!! I think there may have been a discrepancy with her dates...or I hope so!

LOVE the bump pics!! I should really try and get some of mine as well at some point...


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh yes, we don't want any of ours being here too early :)

Thank you, don't you think I look massive though?? I feel as though I look really big!!


----------



## doggylover

Not at all! I'd say you look exactly the same size as I am (that said my mum keeps implying I am big for how many weeks I am! And some woman yesterday asked when I was due then was shocked it was so far away!!!)

I think you look perfectly pregnant- big enough to definitely know you are pregnant, but not so big you look like you're about to drop (excuse the phrase!) 

I love looking at other people's bumps :blush: not in a creepy way, but I only get to see mine front on in the mirror, or from above, so I like imaging that I look like you do. But I've definitely spread more than you ladies...I'm 'chunky' where I used to have a lovely waist!


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the kind words about my bump! I looked back at all the pictures I've taken and it's crazy how much it's changed.

Sarah, I've noticed my waistline disappearing as well. I didn't used to look pregnant from behind but now I think my whole body looks a little wider, if that makes sense? And worst of all, my butt has gone flat! :lol: I'm sure you have a beautiful bump! Have you taken any pictures?

Lauren, your bump is gorgeous! I don't think you look any bigger than I do. The only pattern I've noticed with my baby is that she seems to prefer my upper right side. She creates this really hard lump right under my ribs that I can see/feel from the outside while the left side of my stomach looks flat. I feel a lot of pressure (like she's pushing out with her whole body) and my muscles hurt so bad from the stretching. I think that's my worst pregnancy symptom these days - the constant soreness on my upper right side. Sometimes if I put my hand there, she'll move back down by my belly button but only for a while...she always comes back. Other than that, she moves _a lot_ but I don't notice any particular pattern.

For about a week, my LO's movements have been more...defined?? Like, sometimes I think I feel an actual limb (not sure if it's an arm or leg) rather than just a big random lump. If I leave my hand on my stomach for a while, I can feel parts of her moving all the way across. Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - I really am hoping for a small baby [-o&lt; but whatever she is, she is!
I haven't read any specific pregnancy or baby books, if there's anything me or OH want to know or wonder about then i'll look it up on the Google :D
We're planning on just seeing how things go. I don't want to have a set schedule that cannot be broken as I know this is sometimes unavoidable. 
The only 'routine' we have sorted so far is bath around 6:30pm, bottle after, half hour of cuddles and then sleep - but this could all change once LO is here :shrug:

*ILoveLucy* - I think no matter what brand you look at there are split views/opinions. You'll just have to wait and see how they work for you :) I've got 2 different brands of nappies so far (huggies and pampers) because everyone I speak to has such mixed views. But then again, my nan has also bought me some cheaper brands so we'll see which we like best

*MrsHippo* - Lovely bump! Great to hear you're measuring on target :thumbup:
Sorry work is rough at the minute :hugs: Lately, I just feel like I don't want to be here anymore.. The minute I step in the office I wish I was back at home :( Only 2 and a half months to go :coffee:
I was on the bus home from work last night and LO was bouncing around on my bladder and I had a "what if my waters went whilst I was on the bus" thought :shock: Would I just stay on until it went past the hospital? Or would I get off and ring an ambulance? :rofl: 
These thoughts were seriously going through my head!
I think LO is laid horizontally across the bottom of my belly.. I think!

*LinzyLou* - Great bump! 
Thank you :blush: I tend to wear the same type of thing all the time.. Either leggings and a long vest top and cardy or similar but with an over-top thing on :haha: My 25 week picture, I was still in jamas!
I've noticed that if I put something on my belly (hand, phone etc.) she kicks it as if to say "hey! there's not a lot of room in here to start with you know!" :haha:

Re: Maternity Leave..
My last working day will be Friday 1st March :dance: (36w)
'Ordinary Maternity Leave' until the end of August
'Additional Maternity Leave' until the end of November (when SMP stops)
Accrued holidays takes me to end of December
Then 5 days unpaid takes me to Monday 6th January 2014 :D

*As for me..* had a terrible night's sleep last night :sad2:
For the last 3/4 nights, i've been waking up every couple of hours because my throat is so dry and so sore - i'm also full of cold so can't breath out of my nose, hense the dry mouth :dohh:
I get a drink and try and go back to sleep for it all to happen again a couple of hours later. 
Last week I thought I was starting with tonsilitus but nothing has appeared.. :shrug:
I can't cope with it much longer. I bought some Halls Soothers this morning but I feel so rough it's unreal :( I just don't want to ring the doctors and be like "i've got a sore throat, what can you do?"
Today has been the worst so far. Because i'm full of cold i'm constantly sniffing. Then every now and again when I sniff/cough (TMI) I get horrible crap at the back of my throat that makes me gip :sick:
I wanna go home! :brat:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Laura! :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so awful. You should pop to your local pharmacy and ask them if there is anything you can take to alleviate your symptoms - I don't know if lemsip and things like that are safe, but if they are...dose yourself up. And feel better soon. Leggings are my best bud at the minute, too :) so comfy!

Lindsey...you are complaining your butt has gone flat?! I'll swap you for mine! It's gotten HUGE! I have always had a generously proportioned backside (my dad once described it as a shelf!) and it seems to be growing as fast as my bump :cry: I think in the states it's seen as an OK thing, even a good thing, to have a big butt, but in the UK it's not as desirable at ALL. I haven't noticed more defined movement yet :( but I have noticed them getting stronger so maybe it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Laura91

Ah, didn't think of that! There's a Weldricks pharmacy thing near work, i'll nip in there at lunch and see what I can get - thank you! x


----------



## doggylover

You're more than welcome. Take it easy as well, otherwise you'll be too run down to enjoy Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Holy moly, check my ticker!

100 days to go :bunny:


----------



## doggylover

:happydance: That sounds so soon! 

Just checked mine, and that's me tomorrow!

When did we all get so pregnant?! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

> When did we all get so pregnant?!

I have no idea! I remember being like "ooh 200 days to go!" :shock:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm loving everyones bump pictures!!

*Hayley*, I've read 3 pregnancy books. The first one was called Belly Laughs: The Naked Truth About Pregnancy and Childbirth by Jenny McCarthy. It was basically just her experience with pregnancy and birth. SIL and I both loved it, very funny. I read Pregnancy: Your Ultimate Week-by-Week Pregnancy Guide by Laura Riley. This one had a lot of information about what was happening with the baby each week, what symptoms you might be having each week, etc. The last one was Pregnancy and Birth: Your Questions Answered by Christoph Lees. I like the Q&A format of this book because then I could read the parts that pertained to me and skip over the parts that I didn't need to read about. It also went into the baby's first six weeks of life. I would recommend this one as it was probably my favorite informative book regarding pregnancy.

*Lauren*, I'm surprised your MW asked you the questions she did. I don't think we're even supposed to start kick counts until around 28 weeks like Sarah said because anytime before that the movements aren't very regular. I know the majority of Aiden's movements tend to be right above my pubic region in the center but if I'm asked anything else I'm going to be clueless. 

*Sarah*, I forgot in my list that I had ordered 3 Grovia Newborn diapers. There was a sale buy two get one free. I knew I had 25 diapers that were in the newborn size range so I was driving myself nuts yesterday trying to figure out where the other 3 diapers went too. :haha:

*Laura*, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I always think sore throats are the worst sick symptom ever. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

AFM, I have my last doctors appointment for the year today. My last appointment was rather upsetting because my ob/gyn made comments about me weighing too much so I've been nervous about this appointment for that reason. I've been monitoring my weight though and I've been at 17 lbs gained for weeks now. I'm thinking Aiden went through a growth spurt and that's why my weight jumped up so much. I've been feeling much more confident about my weight being within the recommended range though so I'm really hoping that my doctor doesn't criticize my weight again since I'm finally feeling okay with it rather then obsessing over it. Obviously I'm going to weigh more in the evening after I've been drinking water all day plus they're weighing me in jeans and boots on! So fingers crossed that goes well. Then I'm scheduling the rest of my appointments at this appointment too. Realizing that makes me wonder where all the time went. I feel like it was only last week that the MS went away. 

In other news, DH and I purchased paint for the nursery last night. It doesn't seem like DH is going to be getting off work in time to make it to this appointment and since it's a rather basic one I see no reason for him to try to get off work early so I think the plan is for him to come home and start working on getting some painting done. I can't wait to see this color on the wall. I'll definitely share some pictures once we're done.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I apologize for posting again but I just remembered the rest of the stuff I wanted to tell you guys. 

The first thing is my belly button is definitely start to change. It's still an innie but it definitely as much of an innie as what it was and it definitely looks different. I can't help but look at it every time I get out of the shower since it seems like it's someone elses belly button on my body. Basically I've established that belly buttons are gross. I hope mine returns to normal after Aiden has arrived.

Also, is anyone else having problems sleeping at night? Most of the time I'm tired enough that I want to sleep but I just can't get comfortable. It seems I roll from one side to the next because if I stay in one position too long it starts to hurt. I also find that I get the worst low back pain at night. I imagine it's only get worse in third trimester when I'm even bigger.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear your poorly Laura, I had a cold the other day... Last week... I think... Haha time is just flying by at the moment. But fortunately it only lasted 3 days which is great as normally when I get a cold they take ages to go away. I strongly recommend having some paracetamol when you jump in to bed. It works wonders for a sore throat during the night. I drank loads of water in the day and used soothers lozenges. Sore throats are awful! 

I'm also sorry to hear about what your mw said Brittany, try not to let it get to you too much. My mum has always put weight on during pregnancy - I was worrying it would happe to me too but it hasn't. But she has always lost it after, it took a bit of time but she got there :) 
How exciting about the nursery! I am so jealous of everyone getting their nurseries done :( 

I have noticed my bum has dissapeared :( I THINK it's just looking small because my bump is getting bigger as my jeans still fit ok. I have always loved my bum, I just hope it goes back to normal after! 

As for sleeping - I have had trouble. I'll feel really tired, go to bed then I feel wide awake again! Then I'll struggle to get comfortable, if it's not my belly aching it's my legs and if it's not my legs I have pins and needles. I have always slept on my side too but now I struggle to do that. I am always more comfortable on my back - but then they tell us we can't do that :( I also wake up multiple times in the night too. Doesn't help that Adam comes in from work at 3 either. He came in last night actually, got in to bed and put his hand on my belly as he does every night and she woke up and started kicking him :) which was sweet but kept me up for ages!!! 

But what worries me is that the sleepless nights is going to get worse :( THEN our babies will be here lol!! My mum reckons the sleepless nights now prepares us for when they are here. Makes sense really!


----------



## doggylover

Brittany I hope your drs appointment goes well, and definitely without any rude/unhelpful comments about your weight. I don't understand what the obsession is....unless the mom has gained CLEARLY too much weight why does it matter? :shrug: and like you said Brittany, you gained some and then have stayed the same for ages. Surely it matters more right at the end when everything has kind of evened out?
Can't wait to see the pictures of your painted nursery! Well done to your dh for coming home from work and painting too. Mine is way too lazy :haha: 

In terms of sleeping, last night was bad for me. My sciatica pains haven't been too bad at all, but for some reason in the middle of the night it was agony every time I tried to turn over. And yep, I wake up because my arm goes to sleep after sleeping on my right hand side, then I wake to flip to my left...back and forth all night. 

Lauren I wish my bum had disappeared!! I'll send you some of mine if you like?!


----------



## Laura91

*ILoveLucy* - Hope your doctors appointment went/goes well (not sure on the time difference!) :hugs:
Glad you bought the paint! What colour did you end up getting? Can't wait to see pictures :)

*MrsHippo* - Thank you, I'll try the paracetamol thing tonight. Never really thought of doing it to be honest!
I'm with DoggyLover on this one, feel free to have some of my bum! I've got enough to go round :haha:

*As for me...* Went to bed last night around 10 and had a good half an hour 'playing' with our LO :cloud9:
Lately, if I poke or run my finger over my belly she kicks/rolls back :D OH was amazed as he'd never seen me do it. I love the fact that we can sort of 'interact' and she's not even here yet!

Also, I went through my TTC and pregnancy journals and found where I got my BFP and copied from there onwards into a Word document. I'm toying with the idea of printing it off as a keep-sake..
I only kept the baby/me updates, none of the conversations or anything. I just think it will be nice to look back on either with Eva when she grows up or if/when (;)) we have another baby.
Has anyone else done this? Or written a seperate journal? :flower:


----------



## doggylover

I am so jealous Laura! I have heard that if you poke baby they start responding in second tri, but mine is ignoring me as best they can. I'm going to be JABBING at them soon to try and get a response! 

But that is so great that you can 'play' with her. It must be so fun, and make her seem like an actual little person rather than just...a baby in your tummy (if that makes sense?!)

No journal with me, unless you count the things I add onto the calendar on my phone saying things like "20 week appointment" and then "Everything looked great!" lol!! I have the important dates in there anyway, maybe I should transfer them to something like a scrapbook with the scan pics. That might keep me busy on maternity leave before baby arrives!


----------



## Laura91

That's what I wanted to do, a scrap book.

I want to get a photo album (maybe), but an A4 one where you peel the entire page back and put things under it - if that makes sense? That way I can add all sorts into it - I don't know what yet but i'm sure i'll find things :haha: x


----------



## doggylover

Oh that's a good idea! I had thought about using glue, but that sounds much more simple.

Now just to find a nice looking one!


----------



## Laura91

I've just looked on eBay for all the stuff I would want to do the scrapbooking and could get everything for £38!

I'm pretty sure if I were to go into town and buy it all it would cost a LOT more..
 



Attached Files:







eBay Scrapbooking.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## doggylover

Ok whoa, you are super organised! Some of that stuff would never have entered my mind!

I'm not particularly crafty, which puts me off doing it a little, as I don't want it to look really rubbish :(


----------



## Laura91

I'm not as good as you think... I just looked in the 'Craft & Scrapbooking' secion on eBay and it fetched thousands of little crafty things up and I just shortlisted the ones that I liked/wanted :haha:

I've never done a scrapbook or anything before so I have no idea where I would start x


----------



## doggylover

My friend used to do them a lot and they always looked great. She would pick a theme for each page/double page (eg one page was our 18th birthdays, another was a particular trip/holiday) and she then added decorations that matched the theme - so for 18th birthdays little pieces of '18' confetti, for holidays she put in wee drinks umbrellas etc. And it always looked so good. If I did that...I dread to think!! I'd probbaly glue my fingers together (and it actually wouldn't be the first time :blush: :blush:)


----------



## I Love Lucy

My appointment yesterday went alright but it was not just a general check up like I was expecting. They did my glucose tolerance test while I was there. So I had to drink this orange flavored drink in 5 minutes. It didn't taste too bad to me, it reminded me of orange soda which I like. But I'm not one who ever drinks anything fast so having to drink it all in 5 minutes sucked. Then I had to sit around the office unable to eat or drink anything for an hour so they could draw my blood. This was torture considering my appointment was at 5 and I hadn't eaten anything since around 1. Obviously I was only expecting to be there like 30 minutes max. :haha:

In the meantime, I got to have a quick check up with my doctor. She didn't criticize my weight thankfully. I think she was pleased that I hadn't been gaining any weight since my last appointment but like I said I think Aiden went through a growth spurt and it's just now leveling out since I basically jumped up 4 lbs in one week. I'm still at 17 lbs gained so if I continue to not gain anymore this week then I'll be exactly where I'm supposed to be according to the weight guidelines next week. But I'm trying not to think about the guidelines much anymore, my body seems to know what it's doing and I think it's going to gain what it needs to gain when it needs to gain it. Not to mention, being one pound over is hardly enough to cause any kind of concern on my part. I also got to hear Aiden's heartbeat again, 155-160 bpm was the range he was in. I'd like to shove that info in MIL's face so she can stop thinking the heartbeat has anything to do with gender. :haha:

Anyways, the bad news at my appointment was that there was blood in my urine when I did my pee test. I wasn't expecting this at all since I've never seen any blood. I'm assuming I have some kind of infection but I've never noticed any kind of pain or anything going to the bathroom to make me think I have an infection. So I'm not really sure what's going on or what kind of things would even cause blood to be in the urine since a nurse told me this after I had already met with my doctor. Anyways, I did another pee test so I'm waiting to hear about that along with the results of the blood test. I guess I'm a bit nervous even though Aiden seems to be perfectly fine. He was moving like crazy last night and this morning. I almost think he was punching and kicking at the same time since I was feeling movements on both sides at once. At least I have Christmas to distract me some while I wait for results.

Did y'all know that if you have the gestational diabetes you get another scan? I was looking at my future appointments and at 33 weeks if I'm diabetic they'll do a growth scan. 

*Laura*, I've been writing to Aiden since I got my BFP on word. Usually just brief things about the appointments, how I'm feeling, etc. I'm planning on buying a small journal to write the stuff in and then keeping it with Aiden's baby book. I thought it might be neat for him to be able to look back over that stuff when he's older.


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - She sounds great! I started off with just pink things but then realised that up to me reaching 20 weeks I didn't know LO was a girl so had to go back and pick some neutral stuff :haha:



> I'd probbaly glue my fingers together (and it actually wouldn't be the first time :blush: :blush:)

:rofl:!

*ILoveLucy* - I'm so surprised they didn't tell you it would be your GT test - i'm sure there's rules about eating/drinking within so many hours before :shrug: Glad it went well though!
The letter thing is so sweet! Do you write it like actual letters or just like a diary?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I thought you had to fast before taking the glucose test but when they called me to confirm (it's an automated thing) it never gave me any kind of specific instructions about not eating or drinking anything prior to going. Hopefully everything comes back okay. 

As for the journal, I write them like actual letters. I start out with the date and then I write Dear Aiden (it used to be Dear Baby when I didn't know what I was having/the name).


----------



## doggylover

Brittany that's so strange that they didn't tell you about it. I don't think we get the test done as standard here, but I know that it seems a routine thing in the states, and as Laura said, they seem to be pretty strict about the guidelines. But I suppose the fact that you actually were just having a normal day is a better indication of how your body is working. I'm sure it'll be fine though. _very_ strange about the blood in your urine. Fingers crossed its a quick fix and is nothing serious at all. 

My LO was also doing a lot squiggling about today! I was watching a Christmas movie with my class (end of term rocks!) and the baby was having a party!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - try not to worry too much about the blood in your urine. Its usually just an indication of a slight water infection, which is super super common in pregnancy! The fact that you havn't had any symptoms probably means it either a recent thing or only very slight. I'd just make sure to drink a lot to flush out the infection. 
When do you get your GTT results? We don't get that test as standard here, only if we're measuring big or we are in a risk group due to family history of diabetes or higher BMI.

*Sarah* - Aww! I've noticed Bean is very active the past few days too! Has anybody noticed if the baby feels higher up yet? Up until the last few days my kicks have been the low, painful, bladder invading ones but since yesterday they feel like they're up near my ribs! 


*Laura* - I'm doing something similar to Brittany with the letters, except I'm doing them in email form. I've opened an e-mail account for the baby ([email protected]! hehe!) and both Jon and I send him emails regularly. My first email was a super long one, detailing all the dates and feelings I had of when we had the BFP, the first time we heard his heartbeat, etc.
And now I just email every now and then, when we've had an appointment or when theres something I think he'd like to know about when he's older (I played music to my tummy a few days back, so I emailed him and told him what songs I played and how he responded to them!)

I figure I'll either print them out and give them to him one day, or just keep the account active and give him the password

*AFM* - I had an appointment for blood tests today (they can NEVER draw my blood first time - I had 3 nurses and a doctor all try, I look like a pin cushion now! It took about 7 jabs until they eventually got it out of my hand! grrrr!) and then went shopping afterwards. Bought some more baby things - I'm awful, I just can't resist!!

I was wondering - am I the ONLY one here now who still hasn't decided for definite on a name?! 
I feel like I'm never going to be able to choose one. I KNOW I won't decide before he's here, which kind of sucks as I'd like to have things personalised :/


----------



## I Love Lucy

The blood in the urine thing I've read can be a sign of a UTI or some kind of kidney/bladder infection, both of which are common in pregnancy. I also read if the blood isn't visible to the human eye, which it isn't, then you may not have any other kind of symptoms like cramping and burning when urinating. It seems like an easy fix with meds if that is indeed what the issue is so I'm trying not to worry about it _too_ much.

As for the GTT results, my doctor was telling me about a week but considering we have Christmas next week I imagine it'll take longer since I don't expect them to be working in the lab on my stuff during the holidays. At least I'll be busy with the holidays myself. 

Regarding movement, Aiden still feels rather low. I haven't been noticing any kinds of movements with him up by my ribs or anything yet. 

Hayley, I'm sorry about them being unable to draw your blood. I imagine your arm is sore today from being stuck so often. I usually don't have an issue with it so I'm very lucky. Though the lady that drew my blood yesterday used a trick that she says works every time on getting the vein but I guess they don't teach it anymore. :shrug:

Also, don't feel bad about not knowing the name. I know a lot of people who have waited until their babies have arrived before deciding. I do think it's easier to pick the name when you have a face to put it with.


----------



## linzylou

*Laura*, I hope you were able to get something for your cold so you can start feeling better! :hugs: Leggings are great! My current struggle is finding cute tops that cover my belly. Are yours actual maternity wear? I tried the Motherhood store at the mall yesterday but the clothes felt either too old for me or looked like oversized shirts (too baggy in the neck and shoulders) - not very stylish. Maybe I'll find better online. I did find a cute non-maternity sweater dress to wear with my leggings and boots but I need more than that!

*Sarah*, I'll gladly take some of your butt! I miss mine!

*Brittany*, I know I already wrote on your journal but yes, I'm having a terrible time sleeping. Not from back pain but from a sore bump, tossing and turning, and waking up every 2-3 hours to go pee. Besides that, my baby thinks that nighttime is the perfect time to practice her gymnastics. I'm glad your doctor didn't have anything negative to say about your _perfectly healthy_ weight, but I'm shocked that no one gave you a head's up about your GTT! I would have been annoyed, to say the least. Mine's on the 27th but I've known since my last appointment. She said I could eat and drink beforehand - just to avoid sweets as it may affect the results. Hopefully your get the results back from your urine test soon and all is well!

*Hayley*, ouch! That sounds awful! I've heard having blood drawn from your hand hurts worse than your arm. Do you bruise easy? :hugs: My baby definitely feels higher up. I still feel kicks/punches down low (well, I feel them pretty much everywhere now) but I'm convinced she likes to stick her bum right underneath my ribs. The other night, she kicked me so hard that I actually jumped and woke myself up! We've decided on a name but I still call her "baby" instead of Sarah.

AFM, I'm terrible. I haven't been keeping a journal outside of what I write on here. I'm not very crafty/creative, either, so I probably won't do a scrapbook _but_ I will definitely take a million pictures and do a baby book. Both DH and I found ours recently and they were so fun to look at. His was a detailed fill-in one and mine was more of a calendar with stickers for each milestone. My mom wrote in a lot of extras (first outing, different visitors, etc.). Not much else is new. My GTT is on the 27th. 13 weeks and 3 days to go - I remember when it was the other way around!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Aww well hope you get your results soon :)

*Linzy* - Yeah the hand definitely hurts more (i'm used to the arm, I've had to had monthly blood tests for the past 12 years lol) and I am bruised a lot today! Lucky I'm getting a spray tan tomorrow so it'll cover the bruises for christmas lol.
Aww it must have been so cute to look through both of your baby books! :) I have never seen anything like that of mine.

*AFM* - I have a question. I noticed in the bath today that my right breast looks....weird :/ Its the underside of the nipple area (not the teet itself, if teet is even the right word for it?! Just the pink part under the teet) - I noticed it looked mis-shapen, kind of cone like?! And so I lifted the breast to get a better look and there's an area about the size of a 10pence coin that is lighter in colour and feels hard to touch :/
Has anybody experienced anything like this? I'm not sure if its normal or if I should be calling somebody about it?!

Also, my upset stomach is FINALLY gone - and has been replaced by a cold!!!!! I know I'm whining a lot but OMG I am SO TIRED OF BEING SICK!!!!! :/
All I feel like doing today is crying.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, Aiden likes to do all his gymnastics at night too. I think I probably tell him at least once each night to go to sleep. He doesn't listen. :haha:

Hayley, I haven't noticed any hard spots on my breasts but it's something I would definitely call my doctor about if I did just to be safe in case it is something serious. I'm sorry, you're still sick. Hopefully you'll feel better before Christmas so you can enjoy the holidays. 

AFM, not much to update on. The only exciting thing happening is DH and I started painting in Aiden's room last night. We just got the rest of the taping done and then did most of the edge work. I think I'm going to pull out the rollers today and start working on it more. I think the color looks great but it's a little more blue then I was aiming for. I'll post some pictures when we get the room done.


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi all, sorry for my lack of updates and replies, I still read everyday but what with my night shifts it's difficult to find time to reply!!

*Brittany* As others said try not to worry about blood in your urine too much, you might just have a slight UTI. I'm sure the dr's will keep a close eye on you. I have some of those sticks at home that I *ahem* borrowed from work and sometimes get an odd reading with a weird result and freak out then test again a day later and it's fine so I think things can be pretty labile and changeable with your wee when your preggers!

*Liverpool Lass* We don't have a name yet either, not even a definite certain for either sex!! If it's a boy I think we're both set to use Joshua Matthew and if it's a girl I like Sofia Rose but OH likes Evelyn. However he changes his mind every bloomin week and even said he wasn't sure about Joshua the other day, argh! So it'll definitely be a decision made on the day! I brought him a baby names book from jiggles for xmas lol. Baby is also starting to kick quite high up now for me, to the point where it takes me breath away a little!! Especially if I'm sat on a stool at work I get a jab high up as if to say "Oy I'm not comfy!" But the kicks/jabs are all over and some days it's like a party in there and then days like today it's quieter! Suppose babies have chill days just like the rest of us!
*I love Lucy* Hope your GT results come back ok.

*Linzylou* I find buying maternity clothes a nightmare too. My jeans which I thought would last throughout pregnancy are now rather snug but I've been buying loads of bargins off ebay! So far I've brought a few pairs of maternity jeans, some tops and a coat and all have been great! I was never much of an ebayer before I got pregnant but just didn't see the point of spending a fortune on stuff I'm not wearing for long, and other people have hardly worn it for long so it's great quality! I plan to buy some nursing tops from there before LO is born.

*Laura* As I said in your other journal love the scrapbook idea, make sure you update with some pics when you start to make it!

*AFM* My bloods for Liver function (due to my insane itching!) came back clear *phew* and I think I found the cause to my uber sensitive/itchy boobs - my milk is starting to come in! After my bath yesterday I saw a little glisten of something on my nipple and when I gave it a squeeze loads of milk started coming out! Cue massive freak out on my part lol!! So now I am leaving them well alone as don't want to waste any of the early good stuff and start leaking everywhere!!

I am managing to sleep a little better even though I'm still so so itchy. Calamine lotion seems to be the best remedy so far, although I've spent a small fortune on potions and lotions the last few days! 

I feel like I'm getting a little more tired and hormonal the last few weeks, lol, poor OH! Although he's been so understanding and nice. Work especially is getting that bit more difficult and hard to get about, thankfully only 6 weeks left and mainly nights so although not great for my social life they are usually less hectic and stressful than a day shift!

We start out NCT classes in the next few weeks which I am excited/nervous about. Especially when I had an email saying to bring a birth ball to the class, something I wasn't planning on using! TBH I'm not sure how much I'll fit in with the other ladies as I'm sure they'll have a lovely holistic birth plan where as mine is "please just get the baby out safely and healthy with no lasting consequences to me or baby" which just shows how neurotic and stressed I am about things, although I challenge anyone to do a week in my job and not come out of it a stressful mess of anxiety with what we have to see! I don't want to be like this though I want to be a calm momma not a ball of anxiety so hopefully the classes will quash my negative fears! 

To end on a good note the nursery is FINALLY nearly cleared and ready to decorate!! Who knew 2 people could amass so much crap into 1 room (and it didn't even look that untidy!) but finally its all cleared away and ready to paint this weekend, yay! And then we can buy our furniture and I can start putting things in a place and work out what I still need to get! I think the main things we still need to buy is;
Furniture, Mattress (for cot+crib) bedding (how much do you get?!?) Curtains/lampshade etc (we aren't getting this until after baby is born), some more vests/babygros etc - again I'm not sure how much to get I don't want to go mental and buy loads and also the wrong size but we need some stuff! Plus I don't have any cardigans and finding it hard to source any, we have sales of knit wear at work so I might have to have a few of those lol. We haven't started to buy practical (and much needed!) items yet such as nappies/wipes/cotton wool....oh god actually I've still got tons to get eek!!


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - My LO seems to have started kicking up high but either she's a gymnast already or i'm getting kicks at punches at top and bottom!
That's so sweet about the email account! How many emails is in there so far?
Blood test news made me squirm! I hate needles totally, not looking forward to my GTT testing after Christmas :sick:
The only thing i've noticed boob wise is that I have a dark patch just underneath my right nipple. A few weeks ago I went through a stage where I kept getting a couple of dark patches on my neck - my mum actually thought it was old make up so didn't want to say anything :dohh: Glad we got that one sorted out!

*LinzyLou* - I went Christmas shopping with my mum yesterday and bought lots of long vest tops from Primark (a whole £2 each) in every colour they had - about 7:haha: Then I just throw a cardy, jacket or shirt thing over the top :) Hardly anything I wear is maternity. My leggings are maternity and I bought a couple of maternity tops but I can never be bothered to find them out :shy:
I hadn't been keeping a seperate journal either, that's why I copied the pages onto Word :thumbup: Just edited them slightly so if OH decide to read it, he doesn't think i'm completely nuts!

xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Laura91 said:


> *LiverpoolLass* - My LO seems to have started kicking up high but either she's a gymnast already or i'm getting kicks at punches at top and bottom!
> That's so sweet about the email account! How many emails is in there so far?
> Blood test news made me squirm! I hate needles totally, not looking forward to my GTT testing after Christmas :sick:
> The only thing i've noticed boob wise is that I have a dark patch just underneath my right nipple. A few weeks ago I went through a stage where I kept getting a couple of dark patches on my neck - my mum actually thought it was old make up so didn't want to say anything :dohh: Glad we got that one sorted out!

Hmm maybe the nipple thing is normal then?! I mean - my patch is lighter in colour, but still?!

Its not painful, not even to touch, so maybe I'll see how it goes? I have a midwife appointment on 28th December anyway. 
I keep thinking I should call somebody like *Brittany* said but I feel stupid, I don't know how to call someone and say "My nipple looks weird"?! I feel like a freak lol.

Aww I just logged in to Bean's email account to tell you how many e-mails are in there, and I saw that OH has sent a new email to him with the subject line "Hello my beautiful son"....Aww that made me cry! lol.

He has 10 emails in there so far. Maybe we should slow down on them, I think we're going to bore him..... lol

How is your cold now? I'm wondering how long mine is likely to last for :/

*Brittany* - pleased for you that the nursery is coming along nicely! Can't wait to see pictures :)

*Alex* - I'm glad I'm not the only one who is yet to settle on a name!!! That makes me feel better lol. I'm glad your liver function test came back clear! Phew!

*AFM* I'm still sitting here feeling sorry for myself so don't have much else to report, but I did want to add something on the name front....

As you all know, we had 90% decided on the name Tyne aaaaages ago (In honour of OH's hometown roots, the river Tyne...) and I still love it. But my mother has always hated it and disses it to everybody.
I'm very fickle with names and I change my mind pretty much daily about what I like - but one name I've been stuck on for the last week or so is Macaulay.

I always wanted a Mac name because my surname starts with Mac and that has always been my nickname, so since the baby won't have my surname I thought it'd be nice to give a first name that starts with Mac so that Mac could be his nickname too! A way to include our family name in his name, somehow.
I went through stages of Mackenzie and Mckinley but didn't like them enough, but I do LOVE Macaulay...

The only downside is the Culkin connection - but then the Ford connection doesn't stop people naming their kids Harrison, and the Eastwood connection doesn't stop people naming their kids Clint - so what do you think?

Also - one other thing is putting me off - OH's brother has already started calling the baby Tyne, he even sent a Christmas card to "Hayley, Jon and baby Tyne"...and he sent my OH a text message a few days ago saying:
"Hope Tyne is well - So jealous that you thought of that name first, its brilliant!"
Soooo now I feel kind of pressured to use it, even if I prefer Macaulay...

AAAAARGH! This child will be nameless forever lol


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass*, Have you not got a MW appointment or anything coming up? Or maybe just give her a call and ask her? I bet they get questions all the time!

That's so sweet about Bean's emails! 

My cold is still here, unfortunately. Hoping it will ease off for Christmas though! Hope you get better soon too! :hugs:

I have a cousin named Macauley! Although, he tends to get Cauley as his nickname.. I suppose it's what you shorten it too though :thumbup: Could you not do Macauley Tyne..? That way you're getting both names in there - or did your middle name(s) mean something?

*As for me..* I got a bit freaked out a minute ago. Just posted my 26 week bump picture in the 2nd Tri bit and then noticed that it will be my last picture in there! It doesn't seem two minutes ago that I was debating whether or not to post in there - I felt like I was too early even though I was 14 weeks! :haha:

Had the worst nights sleep ever last night and i'm now soooo tired! 
Kept waking up because my nose kept blocking, then my mouth would be dry, my throat would hurt, OH would be taking up too much of the bed - and at one point he turned over and elbowed me in the boob :growlmad: To which he replied, "i'm sorry i'm a shit bed" :rofl: He sleep walks/talks A LOT!
When my alarm went off this morning I could have cried :cry:

7 HOURS TO GO... :coffee:


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, my stomach was rock hard last night. Literally.

I tried to turn over in the middle of the night and it was so uncomfortable! It just felt so tight and hard - still was like it this morning :( I have no idea what LO was doing in there, but I didn't like it! x


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* I wouldnt worry about names, you have it narrowed down, so you are waaay ahead of most people. Probably mentioned my aunt before - they didn't have a name until brandon was 5 1/2 weeks old!!! If you prefer Macauley definitely throw it into your mix. See how you get on with the names over the next few weeks, and maybe when baby arrives you will just look at him and think "Oh my goodness...you are ____!"
I would definitely speak to midwife/dr about your breast. Always get anything like that checked out, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. I had some wee lumps early in pregnancy and apparently that was just the breast tissue getting 'ready'!

*Alex* let us know how you get on at your NCT classes. I would have loved to do some but they don't run here until end of March...not helpful for me!!! And great news about the nursery being cleared! I wish I was at that stage - my dh is "clearing" but just seems to be making more mess?! In terms of bedding for our swinging crib I got 4 sheets, and that's it. I'm not getting a quilt/duvet/throw as I plan to use the wee gro-bags instead. 

I'm suddenly unsure about clothes as well - are you ladies getting a lot of 3-6month clothes? I only have 0-3 at theminute and a couple of newborn bits. It's so ifficult knowing what you'll need!

Brittany good work starting the painting! Can't wait to see the finished product.

Afm, just had a pregnant lady moment - it's the last day of term and we were having a whole school carol concert. Well 500 people in an enclosed space makes it HOT. I was sitting down but I got so warm I had to fan myself, which made me look insanely pregnant (in my mind anyway!) and then i had to LEAVE because I was overheating! And my colleagues were all fussing round me to make sure I was ok, offering me this and that, and I just felt so PREGNANT! :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww Sarah, poor you :( I overheat a LOT but usually in shopping malls or supermarkets (Is it REALLY necessary to have the heating on so high?! I always have to go and sit in the shoe section for a minute these days....Meh.)
Nice that your colleagues were fussing around you though! 

Yeah I'm worried that Bean will end up nameless for a while too, and people keep asking already as my sister wants to buy some personalised blankets and stuff - and my cousin makes ceramic letters for nurseries and wants to do babies name as a gift, but of course she can't until I decide! 
I daren't tell anybody the name I *feel* like I've settled on coz I know myself - Its TOO likely to change again :/

I'm going to call the midwife in a minute - from Googling it seems like the breast thing could be a blocked milk duct/mastitis - which seems weird as I wasn't aware I had any milk coming in yet, but apparently it can be caused by a cold! So :shrug:

I've been getting a mix of clothes. I've been buying most of the cheaper/more comfortable things in Newborn, and the more "outfit"y type clothes (I'm avoiding cartoon character/truck clothes like the plague and going for the "little man" shirt, trousers, jumpers kind of clothes) in mostly 0-3 and 3-6 months.

I definitely have much more in 0-3 months, but I have several outfits, 6 vests and 6 sleepsuits in 3-6 months, and the same in 6-9 months (the stuff that the baby will need season-wise in 6-9 months is the stuff that's been on sale recently, so it made sense to me to get some bits & pieces now while its cheaper! I can always top it up closer to the time, but I figure my money will be tighter when baby is actually here so I might as well stock up now!).

As most of the things I've bought is in newborn or 0-3 months, I'm going to ask that if any of my family/friends buy baby clothes as gifts (Which they always do!) that they buy them in 3-6 months. 

The 0-3 stuff is surprisingly big, so he should get enough wear out of it - I just worry about needing any Tiny Baby stuff, as I havn't bought any (and after all - this baby could be born 2 weeks ahead of time if my c-section goes ahead) - my sister needed Tiny Baby with both of her kids, even though one of them weighed almost 9lbs - Newborn clothing in general isn't always as small as it seems! :/


----------



## doggylover

I suppose it depends on the shape of the baby - if they are a long one they'll need the bigger sleepsuits sooner so their wee feet don't pop out the end! We definitely need to get more 0-3 months and then get some 3-6 as well, but i know if baby comes and needs newborn stuff my mum will be all over it like a rash!! 

Don't feel pressured into picking a name. Just tell people you aren't choosing just yet, you have a few ideas but don't want to tell people anything for sure in case you change your mind.We still have a while to go, so it's not unreasonable not to be 100% sure yet. It's more important that you and dh both love the name than you have something to call him anytime in the next 15 weeks!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> I suppose it depends on the shape of the baby - if they are a long one they'll need the bigger sleepsuits sooner so their wee feet don't pop out the end! We definitely need to get more 0-3 months and then get some 3-6 as well, but i know if baby comes and needs newborn stuff my mum will be all over it like a rash!!
> 
> Don't feel pressured into picking a name. Just tell people you aren't choosing just yet, you have a few ideas but don't want to tell people anything for sure in case you change your mind.We still have a while to go, so it's not unreasonable not to be 100% sure yet. It's more important that you and dh both love the name than you have something to call him anytime in the next 15 weeks!

Yeah, I would have thought that but my sisters first baby was pretty long too (20 inches) and STILL needed Tiny Baby for the first few weeks! When you look at the Newborn stuff, I do think they must deliberately quite big to give you a bit of wear out of them. 
Though I think it varies depending the brand - the Mothercare sleepsuits I have look REALLY big, but I bought a little romper suit in Matalan the other day which is half the size of it - and they're all supposed to be "Newborn"!

God - 15 weeks. That sounds like nothing :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I'm glad it's not just me that takes full advantage of the shoe area in shops! I went Christmas shopping with my mum the other night and spent most of the time looking for seating areas :haha:

I agree with DoggyLover, there's plenty of time yet. If people are wanting to buy personalised items (or make them) just ask that they do it once LO is here so you're certain on the name - I don't think anyone would mind :)

As for clothes etc, I've bought mainly just sleepsuits.. I plan on just dressing her in these through the day - unless we go out somewhere. So far we have:

9 x pairs of scratch mits (maybe more now..)

Tiny Baby -
3 x white vests

Newborn -
2 x white hats
13 x vests
6 x sleepsuits
2 x jamas (top and trousers)
1 x shrug/cardy
3 x cream jackets
5 x soft shoes/slip-ons

0-3 Months -
11 x vests
11 x sleepsuits
2 x thick sleepsuit/bodysuit things (for outings)
1 x pink top & joggers outfit
3 x summer outfits
15 x white socks 
5 x pink socks 
2 x pink/cream tights
3 x pink frilly pants
3 x shoes

3-6 Months -
0 vests yet 
12 sleepsuits
10 x pink socks
2 x shoes

20 normal material bibs and 40 plastic backed-bibs, ridiculous.

All outfits and shoes have been bought by my mum, nana, auntie etc :haha: I'm not a crazy lady, honest! x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hehe Laura! Awww little lady is gonna be a shoe girlie!!!! :D

You sound well organised. Did you just go through and count that out or have you got a list you keep?

I keep meaning to go through our stuff and make a list (I'm a Virgo, we need LISTS!!!!!) but I havn't got around to it yet - maybe that can be a job for tonight!

One thing Bean hasn't got any of yet is shoes! We did look at some the other day, my mum saw some buckskin ones and is apparently obsessed with them and wants to buy some but she said not to buy them until he's here coz its impossible to judge the sizes? (And they're pretty pricey for baby shoes I think!!!) I admit, I know absolutely nothing whatsoever about baby shoe sizes!!

I need more bibs too. Where did you get yours from? 
Everywhere I look they seem to be those really MASSIVE looking square ones, that look like they'd swamp any baby under 6 months old :/
And I don't like the handkerchief style - I just want some normal little rounded baby bibs but they seem to be a hard find!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oh and I just spoke to my midwife about the weird shaped breast thing - she told me I can't leave it until my appointment on the 28th, and I have to go to the walk in centre today to get checked over.
That'll be fun! :/ I'd better not pick up any extra germs while sitting around a waiting room for god knows how long!


----------



## Laura91

It's a list I did when I put everything into her drawers/wardrobe but haven't updated it in a while - might do that this weekend, infact i'll wait till after Christmas incase anyone gets her anything :)

My life is on lists and spreadsheets :shy: Everyone thinks it's hilarious but I like to know where I am with things!

What are buckskin shoes? I tried to Google but it comes up with loads of different styles so i'm none the wiser!

The majority of the plastic-backed ones are from Asda, they're something like £2 for 5 (or something like that) - Just Asda's own plain white ones.
My mum said that the material ones soak through really quickly and end up wetting baby through, so I just pick a pack up whenever I go :)

Glad you spoke to your midwife! Was it as awkward as you expected? :haha: xx


----------



## Laura91

Sneaky peak inside her drawers and wardrobe..
 



Attached Files:







Drawers.JPG
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 5









Wardrobe.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Laura91 said:


> Sneaky peak inside her drawers and wardrobe..

Awww sooo cute! :) I wish I could get Beans stuff organised like that :/
We won't be able to until we move to the new house after he's born!
We've got his wardrobe but there's no use in assembling it here only to dismantle it all again!

I love the baby Minnie clothes. I generally hate any cartoon-y clothes (especially the boys ones, working in so many nurseries you notice the popularity and I'm SO sick of seeing boys in Tigger outfits!! Tigger is 100% banned from Beans wardrobe lol) but there are 1 or 2 I like, and Baby Mickey and Minnie are among them! I bought a Dumbo outfit the other day, as I love Dumbo and it seems less popular! :D

Buckskin I guess are just real leather shoes, they looked quite old fashioned so I reckon they're something that Grandmothers like a lot! They were cute though, so if she wants to buy them I'll let her.
They looked like this: https://www.littlegemsonlineshop.co.uk/fofito-baby-boys-leather-shoes-style---2112-1748-p.asp

While trying to find an image of them I stumbled across this website - personalised baby shoes, sooo cute! : https://www.my1styears.com/baby-shoes.html?gclid=CMHG8v_oq7QCFXHLtAod3jQAXQ&p=1

As for the midwife, the conversation wasn't that awkward - except that my Dad walked in just as I was saying the sentence "I have a weird shaped right breast"....I could have lived without THAT happening lol


----------



## Laura91

I don't like anything that has a huge cartoon/character on but I don't mind those jamas - they were bought by my friend.

OH keeps picking up the same Tigger outfit every single time we go into Tesco, i'm sick of saying no! 

Ooh I know what they are now - I love them, especially patent ones on little girls, so cute!

I love that website too! Might have to make a sneaky purchase on there after Christmas ;) x


----------



## doggylover

Laura :shock: you are so organised!!! Eva is going to be the best dressed girl around!! All those clothes are beautiful.

Hayley let us know how you get on at the clinic, glad your phoned your midwife, hopefully get it sorted before Christmas - whatever 'it' may be!

I think we don't have as many clothes as we are :yellow: so we can't go buy a whole load of stuff as the selection of neutral clothes is actually pretty woeful! So we have 

12 x 0-3 vests
6 x 0-3 sleep suits
3 x newborn vests

And um....that's it :haha: oh apart from the bibs!

Thinking I need to get on this soon!! I feel so underprepared compared to you lot!

And Hayley, I know the tesco tigger outfit you mean! And I love it :blush: I do enjoy a novelty baby outfit...I'm going to be such a cruel mother and dress my baby up in all sorts of ridiculous stuff!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex,* I'm glad to hear your bloods for the liver function came back good. I'm sorry you're still dealing with the itchiness though. Did your doctor have any ideas on what the cause might be or do you just have to deal with it?

As for your nursery, it's exciting starting to get things set up. What color are you planning to paint yours? As for the bedding, I've ready you should aim to have 2-3 fitted sheets and couple waterproof mattress pads/covers. 

*Hayley,* I know what you mean about feeling silly when you have to call about stuff. I remember in first tri I woke up in the morning to go to the bathroom and noticed my urine smelled like eggs. I felt so dumb calling my doctor to tell her my FMU smelled like eggs and that it was freaking me out. Hopefully the patch on your breast isn't anything serious. 

I'm sorry about the name situation. Having people already referring to your baby by a name you haven't even decided on must be frustrating. I do like Macaulay though and I definitely think the the connection with your surname would be interesting if your son ever asks where his name came from. 

*Laura* I'm sorry you had a rough night last night. It seems I always wake up tired these days because my back/belly end up being sore and waking me up multiple times. Not to mention, DH apparently wanted to cuddle last night and then sweated all over me. I woke up at one point to go use the bathroom only to discover the whole back side of my t-shirt was soaked. :sick:

*AFM*, it's my birthday today! :happydance: I'm planning to have a lazy day today since I feel like I've been working my butt off this week with housework and painting. It will be nice to just sit around and do nothing for a day since tomorrow we'll be heading out of town for the holidays. We do have to go out tonight to finish up our Christmas shopping but that's it.

Painting update, I've painted just about all I could reach so the rest is up to DH to do. I attempted to do some painting on a ladder but I'm so clumsy and uncoordinated right now that I kept slipping off so I decided not to risk a serious fall. It won't be done before Christmas but we have enough paint on the wall to have an idea of what it will look like when it's completed so I'm happy with that.

I'm also so jealous of all you ladies buying baby clothes. DH and I bought one newborn sleep suit but haven't bought anything else because of the baby shower. I'll get a ton of clothes at that so there is no telling what I'll actually need until after that. I did, however, buy 2 diaper covers and some extra diaper liners for Aiden today. These were on my list of things that I needed to get for my diaper collection to be completed then I just happened to see the website was having a deal where if you spent $35+ you got a free OS diaper. Free diaper, yes please.


----------



## doggylover

I need to stop reading what you ladies write- it makes me feel like I'm slacking :haha: Brittany I can't believe your diaper stash is now finished! I am so jealous! I just keep thinking its too early to do anything, and I'm flipping 26 weeks pregnant...when am I going to think its time to really start?!

And....

*happy birthday!!!!!*

I hope you have a wonderful, and relaxing, day! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHippo

Happy birthday!! :cake: hope you've had a lovely - relaxing day?? :)

Glad your liver test came back ok Alex. Bet that's a big relief. Let's hope the itching doesn't carry on for much longer. I find that I am scratching a lot more than I usually do but it can happen anywhere on my body. 

I wouldn't worry about the name situations, I know so many people that chose a name then changed it when they were born as it didn't suit. Even though we still want Beau I keep coming accross other names and thinking 'ooh that's nice' but we'll see. 

I can't believe how many things you have Laura!! I only have a few bits. I am planning on getting everything over the next couple of months though. I cleared out my wardrobe the other day to make space for all her stuff until we move out. We only live in a small 2 bed apartment and just don't have the space for loads of stuff. I hate clutter too, it winds me up if I see things on the floor for too long. It has to be put away where I can't see it! As for sizes, I am buying max 10 items per age - so 10x baby grows and 10x vests in 0-3 then the same in 3-6. I'll be buying a few NB stuff but only a couple of vests, baby grows and mittens ect because even if she did come out small they outgrow them so quickly. I love little shoes and booties. I am planning on buying some llama fur ones - they are sooo cute. Then once she has outgrown them I will put them in a boxed frame and pop it on the wall in her bedroom :) 

As for me, nothing particularly interesting. I have had a terrible nights sleep ALL week!! Last two nights have been the worst. Night before last I was tossing and turning all the time, was up for a wee a couple of times, needed a drink all the time, oh and to top it off OH poked me in the eye!! I dont know how it happened but it hurt and when I moaned at him he just rolled over and carried on sleeping!! Then last night OMG I had THE worst cramp in my calf, I've never had one so painful in all my life. It came on about 4:15am, woke me up... It hurt, went down again then came back, this time more painful... It happened SIX times, each time being more painful than the last. By the fourth time I was literally crying my eyes out. Adam woke up thinking I was dying or something lol... It was awful. My leg has been aching all day today. I hope that never happens again!! 

Planning on not doing much this weekend, got to drop some presents off at relatives and am braving the town centre tomorrow morning to swap a jumper for a bigger size!! 

Oh as for kicks, I have noticed mine have become much higher but then she will move back down again. At the moment feels like she is having an argument with my belly button lol. I love how often she moves around now :) BUT the kicks can be really unpleasant at times!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I've had those legs pains you're describing. We call them charley horses around here. I basically scream my head off when I get one because they're so damn painful. I find the only thing that helps is massaging the area and then it goes away after about a minute. I also discovered that stretching out in beg is usually what would trigger it. Thankfully I haven't had one in awhile and hopefully you won't have anymore soon.

Also thank you Lauren and Sarah for the birthday wishes. :)


----------



## baby_nurse

*Laura* You are the queen of organisation! I love how it's all neatly piled already, want to come do my nursery lol! I didn't even think to get 3-6 months stuff I thought I'd just need newborn?!? I am going to try and hold off going to mental as don't want a wardrobe of neutral stuff! I'm not a huge fan of cartoon stuff either, however when they get to a certain age it seems all they seem to do for kids! It's the kind of thing my Mum loves as well (she has quite different tastes to me!) so sure we'll end up with a few cartoon based clothes...baby can just wear those when we see her lol.

*I love Lucy* Belated birthday wishes! Hope you had a lovely day and got spoilt. My OH and Dad's birthday is this time of year and I always feel a bit sorry for them as people are so focused with xmas they forget about birthdays so hope you had a lovely day!

We are painted the nursery a really light sage colour infact it's almost white, just a hint of green really. We are getting white furniture so thought it would compliment it well and still remain neutral. What colour is yours? I am just waiting for OH to get back from his Dad's then he promised he'd crack on with it! We had a drama with the paint as when we went to buy it, it had all gone! We found out it was being discontinued and reduced! Luckily they had some in stock 10 miles away so we trekked out to buy it after a few stressful phonecalls to DIY shops we got our paint lol!

*MrsHippo* Oh my gosh I've had those legs cramps too they are agony aren't they!! I had it a few weeks ago and like someone else said, think I stretched out my calf and it went into a 5 minute horrible spasm, I was crying out at one point! Then my leg hurt for the rest of the day!! 

*AFM* I am having a xmas baking fest atm, really can't be bothered though why do I decide to do homemade every xmas it's more of a stress lol! I am just taking a breather as getting tired and hot standing in a hot kitchen for hours but am nearly there now thankgod! 

My itching has subsided a little however I'm a little worried because the dr prescribed antihistamines to take which he said are safe to take in pregnancy but aren't licensed in pregnancy as they haven't been tested on pregnant people (afterall who would agree to it!) however he said there have been no side effects and I did a bit of internet research which seemed ok, however I'm not sure if I'm being overly paranoid but jiggles seems to have been a bit quieter last few days so now I'm massively worried I've done something to damage or hurt him/her so I've stopped taking the tablets. I still feel the odd kick, and I know with an anterior placenta LO might just be lying in a different place. I put my doppler on and nice strong heartbeat and LO kicked it loads but rest of the time he/she has been quiet and now I'm freaking out! :( I really hope all is ok I don't really want to ring triage with reduced movements as before 28 weeks it can be inconsistent and I do feel some movement. I'd rather be itchy than worry though so back to itching again lol! Although since I've stopped using the bio oil things seem a little better.


----------



## doggylover

Alex I'm sure your Dr wouldn't have given you anything he didn't think is safe. Probably just coincidence that LO hasn't been as active - maybe going through a growth spurt? But I'm glad to hear that the itching has subsided slightly, hopefully it continues in that direction.

Sounds like you are doing your nursery similar to mine. We are going for a pale greeny/blue and white furniture as well. :)

Afm, heading off to the in laws today so I've spent all morning finishing the packing and cleaning the house - what joys!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a nice, relaxing day. Since DH and I are heading out of town today I won't have any time to myself so getting to enjoy one day of doing nothing was just what I wanted.

The color of your nursery sounds really pretty. My nursery is being painted "perpetual green" but it's more of a blueish color then an actual green. Kind of like the color in my bottom ticker. I love the color but it is much darker then I inteded to go. I'm hoping I still love it once we get the nursery all put together in January.

Like Sarah said, I'm sure the decreased movements are nothing to be concerned about. Your baby might just be going through a growth spurt. Or you might be thinking he/she is moving less when he/she really isn't just because you're paying more attention.

Perhaps the bio oil was giving you some kind of allergic reaction since you mentioned the itchiness has been a little better since you stopped using it? 

*AFM*, DH is working until sometime between noon and 1 so once he gets home we're going to go and pick up some gift cards to this movie theater for two of our BIL's. Then we're going to stop at a local cloth diaper shop, I had ordered some diapers from here online but haven't picked them up yet so I will do that today. Had been waiting to do it since I know DH wants to check the shop out himself but the hours are not very convenient for working people so today is the first day we'll actually be able to do it.

Then it's off to Indiana for the holidays so I won't be back on here until I return home sometime next week. Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Brittany - Happy belated birthday! :)

My breast issue is Mastitis - what a pain! :/

Anyway! I'm also off out of town for Christmas - I'm heading back to Devon tomorrow morning with my parents, and OH is following us down on Christmas eve - so this will be the last post from me until we get home on the 27th!

Merry Christmas to all of you! Hope everyone has a lovely time! :)


----------



## doggylover

Hayley I can't believe you have mastitis :hugs: I've heard it's really painful. What advice were you given to try and clear it up?

Happy Christmas Brittany! Hope you, dh and Aiden have a wonderful time away!


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I'm so sorry to hear about the mastitis! How do they treat that? Fingers crossed that it doesn't last long! And I _love_ Macaulay!! I wouldn't worry about the name reminding people of the Culkins - one of my friends named her son Nixon (after the snowboard shop, not the President) and I never think of either one, especially after seeing him! Plus, you still have plenty of time to decide... at least that's what my family told me last night.

*Lauren*, I've only had one leg cramp so far and it wasn't nearly as bad as yours! Ouch! I bet your leg was sore for a few days? Are you sleeping any better? The last few nights I've fallen asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow but now the problem is _staying_ asleep. I wake up every 2-3 hours. Lately I've been laying in bed until 10 if I don't have anything to do!! I feel so lazy!

*Alex*, that's great news about your liver function test and that your itching has subsided! Hopefully it continues to do so! Can't wait to see your nursery pictures - that sounds like a beautiful color.

*Laura*, look at your baby girl's wardrobe!! I love it!! I hope to be that organized once the holidays are over. Right now everything is kind of stuffed into a few of the dresser drawers. I'm not sure how much of everything we have and how much more to get. My MIL says we have too many newborn things as baby will grow out of them quickly but then others say we need more because we'll go through several outfits a day. We're also kind of waiting to see what we get from our baby shower in February.

AFM, things are good. We went to a Christmas party last night. DH's step-mom asked me in front of everyone how much weight I've gained, and then kept bugging me about the things I was putting on my plate (crab cakes and salmon). I had to tell her 10x that yes, I'm allowed to eat that. Aside from that (and not being able to drink wine :lol:), the party was great! We have another one tonight.

Also, bending over is really hard now! If I drop something, I seriously have to decide if it's worth picking up. And I felt like a contortionist last night trying to get my boots on! :haha:

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Laura91

*ILoveLucy* - happy belated birthday xx

& Merry Christmas ladies! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Merry Christmas mummies to be!!! X


----------



## linzylou

Merry Christmas!! Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday! :xmas16:


----------



## MrsHippo

Merry Christmas everyone :) I have eaten so much today, after dinner I could hardly move. Getting home and taking my bra and jeans off was the nicest feeling!! And I was right about what I thought my mum would get me - a 4d scan :D it's booked for 13th January!! So excited. I got loads of other nice things too :) OH brought me a pretty locket, keeps panicking though thinking I don't like it. It wouldn't be something I'd pick out in a shop but it's really pretty and I love it because he brought it me (first bit of jewellery he has ever brought lol!!) 

Lindsey, the last couple of nights have been better although still waking up at least once to go to the toilet. I can't seem to sleep for long periods though which is annoying. Pre-pregnancy I could sleep for England but now I can't nap no matter how tired I am and I don't fall asleep until gone midnight every night and I wake about 6. You'd think I'd feel ok with waking naturally but i still feel really tired. As for the cramp, yes my leg hurt for about 3 days. I really struggled to drive too. 

I also really struggle to bend down, bean seems to have gone through another rapid growth spurt and my bump is massive!! I have also become really achy, I have to ask for regular massages. Im worried that I'm going to just get bigger and bigger and still have a good 3 months to go yet :( everyone keeps saying 'you'll be massive at the end' - great :/


----------



## doggylover

Just thought I'd share this with you ladies as a throw back to our discussion last week on baby books - my sister in law made this for me for Christmas. So cute! 

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I'm also curious about how you're supposed to treat the mastitis. 

Lindsey, I'm so sorry for your DH's step mom. What business of hers how much weight you have gained. Hope you didn't let her bother you too much. As I've told you before, she sounds just awful. :hugs:

Lauren, that's great about the 4d scan. I can't wait to see some of the pictures. 

Sarah, the baby book your SIL made you is very cute.

AFM, Christmas was great. Didn't really have many issues with family members thankfully. Though DH and I had to deal with a lot of people trying to guess our babies name or tell us their suggestions. I'm not sure why people feel the need to guess and offer suggestions. We've already said we have a name and won't be revealing it. :wacko:

DH and I did get a lot of great gifts though. I got a microwave from my parents which I wasn't expecting at all. I had been saying I wanted one for monthes but since DH didn't want one I didn't really ask for one. Then I got some new drinking glasses which I desperately needed (just about all my other ones have been broken) and some other kitchen appliances. I just spent several hours re-organizing cabinets and such to make room for everything. 

I also came home to discover my cat had peed on the bed so in addition to all the work in the kitchen I've been busy doing multiple loads of laundry. I'm so pleased to say there is not a trace of cat urine on the bed anywhere. :smug: So I now have nice clean bedding to go with my new sheets. I'm excited to sleep in my bed tonight.

Lastly, my countdown is now in double digits!! So exciting! It seems like yesterday it was saying I had 200 days to go.

Hope everyone else had a great holiday!


----------



## doggylover

:happydance: Brittany congrats on double digits! And glad you and dh enjoyed Christmas and got lots of goodies. Ugh, cat pee is the worst, well done on getting it all cleaned out!

:dohh: just realised the photo I added is upside down!

Lauren also glad you got some great pressies- the 4d scan is going to be so cool! I can't wait to see the pics from it.

Afm, exhausted. My in laws LOVE to walk, and its taking its toll on me! We maybe did about 5 miles today which isn't so far, especially with a lunch stop in the middle, but combined with yesterday's I feel so stiff! My hip is aching! Plus I got really bad indigestion last night....I can no longer eat a lot in one sitting (not good over Christmas!)

I ordered my pram and our isofix car base in the mothercare sale :) so apart from nursery furniture we have all the big stuff bought now! I am SO EXCITED for when the pram arrives! :happydance:


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, that will be such a cool experience! I _almost_ had DH talked into a 4D scan but he says we need too many other baby things, so I'll be living vicariously through you on January 13th. That's very sweet about the locket, too. And I never feel well-rested these days, even when I wake up on my own, so I know what you mean!

*Sarah*, what a great idea for a baby book! I love that it's homemade! Sorry you're so sore today but at least you got in some great exercise! I've also had horrible heartburn/acid reflux the last 3 nights. Of course, I've done everything to make it worse (eaten chocolate, laid down after dinner, worn a tight shirt, etc.) so today I'm being extra careful because I _cannot_ take another night of it. Hopefully you can get some rest as well! And you'll have to post a picture of the pram when it gets here!

*Brittany*, I actually didn't let his step-mom get on my nerves too much this time! She bought the baby some gifts, which was very nice and something I totally wasn't expecting. I'll be okay as long as she doesn't take whatever bad feelings she has for my DH, out on our little girl. And it must have been annoying to have people continue to ask about Aiden's name after you'd already told them you weren't saying.

AFM, we had a great holiday. It made me very excited for next year when we'll have a 9 month old to celebrate with! Speaking of, baby girl has been super active. Last night she was kicking waaay over on my right side and it actually _tickled_, so weird!! For Christmas she got some outfits, binkies, beanies, socks, and a milestone calendar with stickers similar to the one my mom did when I was born. DH and I were given gift cards to our favorite restaurants and told to go on dates while we still can, and someone got me a fluffy robe to live in after baby gets here.

I mailed in my hospital registration and signed up for OB orientation and the hospital tour, a natural childbirth class, a newborn care class, and a breastfeeding class. They all start the first and second weeks of January. I can't believe I'm at this point!! Now that the holidays are over, DH has started reminding me of all the things we need to do/get before March and my mom is bugging me to make a shower guest list.

Has anyone experienced Braxton Hicks yet? Every once in a while my stomach gets hard as a rock and I feel some pressure but that's it... it's totally painless and happens randomly. I'm not sure it's BH but I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'll ask... and wish me luck on my GTT!!! I won't lie, I've had some sweets over the holiday so not sure how I'll do!


----------



## MrsHippo

I love that book Sarah :) I really appreciate it when people take up their own time to make something, it's worth so much more than a brought present! How much was the isofix in the sale? I want one. Although, I have a feeling my mum has one. I'll have to ask her. 

Lindsey, you got loads for Xmas for LO :) I asked people not to buy stuff for Xmas - and my family listened and didn't get me anything. OH's family did though and my friend brought me a couple of bits. I am very picky over clothes ect and if people wanted to buy us things id much prefer gift vouchers or something so at least I can buy something I really like. Oh and good luck with your GTT!! As for BH, I don't think I have experienced it .... I'm not too sure what im looking out for if I'm honest. Have you felt hiccups yet? Again, I'm not sure what that is supposed to feel like either :/ 

Now Xmas is over we can concentrate on buying everything :) but because it feels like I've waited AGES I want to go and do it all now!! Hehe. We went to NEXT yesterday, was a little disappointed as they didn't have a huge amount - must have sold a lot first thing in the morning. But managed to pick up about 10 items or so. I wanted to find some NB stuff but only picked up 1 item in that size :/ I brought I few baby grows (sleep suits), a cute little cardigan, leggings and some summer type trousers which are cute - obviously when our LOs are born the weather will start picking up. I want to go and buy some plain vests, hats, socks ect which I'm planning on getting from asda. They are super cheap and quality is good. 

The next couple of months are going to come around so quickly, it's quite scary!!! I'll be in double digits by next week :D

I can't believe your cat peed on your bed Brittany! My dog went on my bed earlier this year - along with other stuff around the apartment :| as I'd stupidly forgotten to lock her crate when I went out. She got a real telling off and is now banned from the bedroom. Since then though she never goes in there. I don't know why we have pets sometimes!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, if I have had any Braxton Hicks then I didn't realize that's what it was. I should probably look them up and see so I will have an idea of what they will feel like.

I hope your GTT goes well, I'm still waiting for the results on mine. Having it done right before the holidays was probably not the best time to do it considering I'm sure the people in the labs weren't working.

Lauren, I'm sorry your OH's family didn't listen to you about not buying gifts. My sister was the only one who bought us gifts for our baby and she knew all about how DH is obsessed with penguins so the outfit she got was perfect. The baby shower might be a little different since I'm sure I'll get a lot of stuff I don't like. Like Disney themed clothes, I hate those but I'm sure people are going to buy them.

AFM, I felt hiccups for the first time Monday morning. They felt almost exactly like a pulse or heartbeat. 

The new thing DH and I are trying to do is see if he can hear the heartbeat. I read on What to Expect that from 25 weeks on that DH could possibly hear his heartbeat by putting his head on my belly. We tried a little bit last night then Aiden kicked him in the ear. :haha: Anyone else try this? I didn't even know about this until my mom mentioned it.

My cat peed on my bed because DH wanted to try to train them to go to the bathroom on the toilet. It was a good idea in theory. We wouldn't have to deal with litter and cleanup would just be flushing a toilet. Would be really nice for when Aiden gets here. But our older cat just was not adjusting to it very well. Peeing on my bed was the last straw so we are back to the litterbox. 

In other news, I'm supposed to get all my new bathroom accessories today so I'm super excited about re-doing mine and DH's bathroom. I've been wanting to do it for awhile but haven't found anything I really loved until recently. I think DH is going to really love it because it is very much so his style.


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> The new thing DH and I are trying to do is see if he can hear the heartbeat. I read on What to Expect that from 25 weeks on that DH could possibly hear his heartbeat by putting his head on my belly. We tried a little bit last night then Aiden kicked him in the ear. :haha: Anyone else try this? I didn't even know about this until my mom mentioned it.
> 
> .

I read this in my baby book this week too and did the exact same with dh...who also got a kick in the ear!!! Our little ones are a little bit naughty! My baby still refuses to participate when I lift up my shirt for others to see/feel the kicks - even if they've been booting away, it just stops...

Enjoy redoing your bedroom - there is something so nice about getting everything in your house just how you like it, and its nice to change things up every once in a while.

*Lauren*, my isofix was £112, down from £160. I got the maxi cosi family fix which does the pebble I have now, and the pearl which will last up to four years. They are expensive, so we are only getting one and will just use my car for baby transport for the foreseeable future. And yep, my SIL is very talented at making things - she always hand makes birthday and Christmas gifts, and they are always so creative and pretty. She's currently knitting some bootees (literally as I type!) and tomorrow we are going to pick some fabric for the nursery curtains she is making us :) 

In terms of pets...sometimes I do wonder why we have them. Our pup is a holy terror at the minute. He is into everything, tearing things up, destroying anything he can. But he has this little butter wouldn't melt face that makes it impossible to stay cross with him - which is so annoying!!

*Lindsey*, you are being so organised getting all your hospital bits and bobs sorted! The classes will make it all seem so real I think, like you say I can't believe we are getting to this point! Good luck for your gtt, but I'm sure you'll be just fine. And whoa, loads of baby stuff for Christmas! I thought I had braxton hicks earlier this week, but I think it was just a mix of indigestion and stretching pains!!! They were sore, and I've heard BH aren't painful, so I was panicking, but all seems well.

Afm, my SIL sent me a text with a list of baby items she has sorted out for us, which is great. Some things like the baby bath I had already thought of, but she's also lending us her monitor/breathing mat and loads of newborn clothes as well. It'll be so great to have so much extra stuff to dip into. And then we can pop all the things we've bought back in the mix for when she has her next baby! 

My LO has been very active over the holidays too (all the sugar maybe?!) and the kicks are so strong now, but I'm also feeling a lot more "rolling" and wiggling. Every time I think I feel hiccups...they stop! So still not sure on that one!

I really can't believe how far along we are getting. I'm in third tri from tomorrow, and my ticker says 68%!!! I remember being so jealous of people who were this far along and now it's us!!


----------



## linzylou

All of LO's things came from DH's step-mom, surprisingly. In the last 28 weeks she's hardly even _talked_ about the baby so maybe she was making up for lost time? :lol: Not sure, but I won't complain!

*Lauren*, I'm pretty sure I felt hiccups once. But I'm the same - I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for. I only know that it was rhythmic, not random like the rest of her movements, and lasted about 30 minutes. We went to Babies R Us tonight and left with a baby book and a closet organizer. Have fun shopping for your LO!!

*Brittany*, I read about the heartbeat thing too! We tried it once but baby was being shy and DH wasn't patient enough. I want him to try it again, though. What kind of bathroom accessories did you get?

*Sarah*, happy third tri!! I can't believe it's our turn. Soon we'll be posting in the Baby Club! :) It's awesome that your SIL has so much you can use. And my dog is being the same. She's super clingy all of a sudden (she won't even let me go to the bathroom alone) and I'm starting to feel smothered!! I think she knows she won't be the baby for much longer.

My appointment today was... eh. I was given the fruit punch flavor for my GTT and it actually tasted good, like the red Gatorade. I didn't feel sick or anything afterwards. I'm far enough along now that my appointments are every 2 weeks instead of 4, and I get to start counting LO's kicks. Once a day, I have to count 10 kicks an hour. I sat down tonight and she kicked 10 times in about 3 minutes! The doctor (some guy - my regular OB was out of town) said it felt like she was head-down ATM but she has until 34-ish weeks before they'd like her to stay that way. That makes sense because it feels like she's been kicking my ribs!

Bad news... my last appointment showed protein in my urine and my BP was slightly elevated today. He said protein in the urine by itself is common but can be a sign of preeclampsia when coupled with high BP. I've also had that pain in my right side by my ribs, which I thought was just stretching, but could also be a sign of pre-e. I haven't had any swelling, headaches or seen any spots so he's not that concerned yet. Now sure at what point they _do_ get concerned? They also found sugar in today's urine sample, which I gave _before_ I even drank the glucose. :( So yeah, because of the New Year I won't find out my results until Wednesday but I'm feeling a little discouraged now. I really don't want to end up with GD or preeclampsia...and _definitely_ not both!


----------



## linzylou

It's official, I failed the 1 hour. My blood sugar was 172. :nope: I didn't know any better so I ate right before the test when I probably should have done so 2-3 hours before. I have the 3 hour test on Wednesday.


----------



## doggylover

Oh no Lindsey :( not good, but if you ate right beforehand then hopefully the 3 hr on Wednesday will be a more accurate result and show no issues. And my fingers, and everything else that can be crossed (which is getting limited as I continue to expand!!), are crossed that the high bp and rib pain are unrelated and very much nothing to do with pre-e. make sure you are keeping an eye on yourself. I don't know if resting and taking it easy has any bearing on it, but if so, make sure oh is doing everything from now on.


----------



## I Love Lucy

How are they doing your GD test, Lindsey? I had the drink then I had to sit around in the office for an hour then they drew my blood. I have yet to hear the results and they drew my blood on the 18th. I think they had to send it off to a lab somewhere or something but they never said anything about a 1 hour or even 3 hour test which seems much nicer.

Anyways, try not to stress too much though I know it's hard to do. If you ate right before your GD test, that could have easily had an effect on the results. Wednesday's test may come back perfectly normal. 

As for preeclampsia, I'm not exactly sure what that is. I do think if you work out regularly it can prevent that but again, not exactly sure.


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies! I definitely think eating right before had something to do with it but 172 is still high. All I can do is eat better and hope that the fasting GTT gives me better results.

Brittany, same here. I had 4 minutes to drink it and then I waited for a while, had my regular appointment, and at the end of the appointment they drew my blood. The doctor said they would only call me if my results were abnormal, so maybe that's a good sign that they haven't called you? 

I have a pamphlet on preeclampsia and pregnancy-induced hypertension but I haven't looked at it since I brought it home. I should probably read up on what it is and how to avoid it.


----------



## doggylover

Tell you what, if exercise keeps pre-e at bay I have no chance if I am on the cusp of it. I cannot move myself much at all these days. I had to tell dh to remind his sister yesterday that I am 27 weeks pregnant. We walked 7 1/2 miles on Christmas Day and Boxing Day combined, and she wanted to do three miles yesterday. No flipping way, I was exhausted and so stiff I felt about 100yo!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Mummies-To-Be!

I'm trying to reply to everybody from memory, so forgive me if I miss anything!

Sounds like you all had nice Christmases (Apart from the person with the rude relative who made comments on weight and food choices, grrrrr!) 

I had a really lovely Christmas, considering I had been dreading it... it actually ended up being one of the best Christmas's I've had in aaaaages! :)
I got lots of lovely presents - I had asked people not to get me much pregnancy-related stuff (We ARE still people with other interests at the end of the day lol!), and luckily people listened - I got lots of lovely gift sets, pyjamas, clothes, some AMAZING Ted Baker high heels (I can't wear them until after baby is born and that is going to KILL me lol) and OH got me an Ipod Touch which is amazing! :)
Bean got some little gifts too - my mum and dad got him a Humphreys Corner book set, my sister got him a "Babys Room" sign and my friend Sarah got him his first pair of shoes and some socks to match! So cute! :)

As for the mastitis, it hasn't actually been as painful as I thought it would be! It's treated with a course of antibiotics, and they say its likely that I got it because of the cold I had - apparently there's a link?!
I have to go back to the GP in a week or so to check on it.

I had my 25 week (late!) check today with the midwife - my last blood tests were all fine, and she listened to babys HB which was fine - baby is breech but they say thats nothing to worry about yet (I have been getting a lot of pain in the rib area though, and I read this can happen with breech babies as the head can put pressure on the ribs!! I hope he moves soon!)

They told me I don't need to see a midwife again until I'm 30 weeks though, which seems odd as I thought I was supposed to start counting kicks at 28 weeks but she didn't mention it to me or tell me how to do it?!!
She also didn't measure my bump, which seems odd considering these appointments are called "Fetal Growth Appointments" from this point on?!

Anyway! Whats everybodys plans for an alcohol-free New Years Eve?!!!

OH and I have booked to go to my FAVOURITE restaurant ever - a Japanese Teppanyaki restaurant - and then we're hoping to go to the cinema after, and then we'll be going to a little family gathering at my aunts house - I have already armed myself with Alcohol free rose wine and a pack of Becks Blue! hehe! I MAY allow myself a small glass of prosecco with lots of lemonade in at midnight though!
*
Linzy* - I'm sorry to hear about the problems you had with your tests :/ I hope you pass the 3 hour test - I do have a friend in the states who failed the 1 hour test and was REALLY worried, but the 3 hour test was absolutely fine!!! So fingers crossed!
I also have a friend who had pre-eclampsia and delivered 5 weeks early (Both she and the baby are absolutely fine!) - there really isn't much that can be done about pre-eclampsia, it's just a case of trying to do as little as possible and keep your stress levels low (reducing salt in your diet may help a little too, as that can raise bp significantly) - but do try not to worry too much as that will only make matters worse.
I had high BP two or three times during this pregnancy and now its fine! Sometimes it can just be one of those fluke things that happens once or twice and then corrects itself! Keeping everything crossed for you that it all clears up.
*
Sarah* - That baby book is SO cute!!! So lovely to have one handmade too! :)

*Brittany *- Yay for feeling the hiccups! Isnt it cute?! I hadn't heard of the heartbeat thing but will def try it! :)

Does anybody else feel just SO BLOODY PREGNANT lately?!!! In the last few days it has REALLY hit me!! I suddenly feel ENORMOUS and I just can't move as easily any more - painting my own toe nails is a thing of the past, I am now struggling to even be able to shave my legs in the bath as my bump is in the way - and the stairs in this house have become my own personal Mt Everest!!!!! Fun!

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/407422_10152391280270634_614194489_n.jpg - My Bump on Xmas Eve at 26 weeks!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, sorry to hear the test failed. As the other girls said, your next one might come back fine. I don't know too much about it so can't really comment on it much. 

Hayley, glad you had a nice Christmas :) mine was nice too apart from catching a cold at my mums house!! They all had one so it was bound to happen!! As for NY I don't have plans, I did want to go for a nice meal at one of our favourite restaurants but they were all charging over £80pp for 3 courses and 1 glass of champagne on arrival - so would have too add our own drinks on top of that. We'd be looking at spending £200 just for the two of us. It's rediculous. So not bothering. Might make a nice meal at home but last few days I haven't had much energy and have been going to bed early so we'll see how I feel. 

I've been worrying a little for a couple of days now, LO has gone quiet again. She'll move around but it will feel quite faint and deep in my stomach rather than towards the surface. I wanted to start counting kicks ect but they are so irregular but the more I've been thinking about it the more I've been worrying. I have just been pushing and prodding my belly to try and get her to wake up and move but I've had no luck... And normally chocolate sets her off and I've ate a load of that and still nothing :( I don't know whether I'm worrying too much and over thinking about it or whether I do need to speak to someone? I know what will happen though, they'll ask when she is most active and how much she moves on average - I won't have an answer! They have never been regular. :( 

On a more happier note - I won a DKNY bag yesterday worth £190 :D I enter competitions in my spare time and have won a few nice bits. I stopped doing them when I was sick but recently started again. I was over the moon yesterday :) I might sell it though, I only enter competitions for things I want or things that I can sell and get a bit of money for. If I can sell that bag for 150 it will cover the cost of a car seat and bits for bean :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh, think I spoke too soon. She just started kicking but it was right around my left side - maybe she was facing backwards??


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren - I noticed over Christmas that Bean was really quiet, I wonder if maybe they've been having a growth spurt?!
My kicks feel less obvious now too, I do think they've moved further back/higher up and so it feels a bit weaker than it did when they were kicking right on our bladders! 
If you're ever worried though, definitely call your midwife or hospital and ask them to check you over - all they'll do is get the doppler on you and its worth it just to put your mind at rest :)

Congrats on winning the bag! Thats amazing! What competition was that through? I always mean to enter contests in magazines and stuff and never ever do!

Yeah the NYE prices are ludicrous! I found some deals in nice restaurants for £90 pp including 4 course meals and a free bar all night which would be fab usually but as I can't drink at the moment it seems like a waste! And OH has refused to drink all through the pregnancy either (incase he needs to take me to hospital! Honestly, he panics SO much!).

I was SO pleased though, as my fave restaurant is only charging £30 per person for a four course meal!!!! Which is pretty much the same as it would cost on a normal night, so I was thrilled with that! :)


----------



## MrsHippo

You were lucky to get that then, 30 isn't bad at all! I do think NYE is a little over rated. People feel as though they HAVE to do something - or they'll be missing out. Last year me and Adam were in bed at 10 haha. I think its just an excuse for people pump up their prices, if we weren't all skint as it is. I think once I have a house I will host NYD and make a nice meal for family ect, might even have a little house party with fireworks and stuff **fingers crossed I can do that next year!!** 

Well since I posted up this morning she has been moving around. I think I might have just been pre-occupied with xmas ect and maybe just haven't noticed her move then all of a sudden I'm not doing anything and I start thinking about it. I feel better now anyway :)

The competitions I do from moneysavingexpert.com - they have their own comping forum where people will post them up. You get all sorts - from jars of coffee to 5* holidays to an exotic island somewhere. I haven't won a lot compared to some of the people on the forum....I joined in January, had a break for about 4 months and in that time won a signed football shirt by someone famous (can't think for the life of me who that was lol) but sold that, it was worth about 200 pounds. I've won cinema tickets, a lush candle which smelt so nice!!, bag of sweets, couple of teddies, museum tickets and now this bag. I enter as many as I can for bean - things like pushchairs, toys, swings ect. There are so many out there. You really got to put the time in to it though, entering one or two every now and then won't get you anywhere unless your really lucky. I think I enter over 100 a week....that sounds really sad haha. My laptop automatically fills out the forms so it doesn't take me very long and I don't go out my way to enter them, its just something to do when I am sitting at home bored. Its definitely worth it when you win though :)


----------



## baby_nurse

Hello ladies, lovely to hear you all had a fabulous xmas! 

*linzylou* Sorry to hear you failed the glucose test :hugs: I don't know much about it myself, but like the others said, eating right before wouldn't have helped. Try to relax until next week when you know for certain. GD is very common and I'm sure if it is that it'll be managed safely by your healthcare provider and you and baby will be kept safe and sound. It is much better to be aware and informed of these things and monitored than not know. The same goes for pre-pre-eclampsia. I see it an awful lot at work it is awfully common but again, although there is not much you can do about it, it is much better to be carefully monitored and watched than not know about these things. Best of luck and keep us all updated. 

*Liverpoollass* I too feel huge and like all of a sudden things have become a lot more tiresome and difficult! I have joked that I need a litter picker to get things off the floor as I can barely bend down now and reach things! It's also more difficult to get up! My bump has had another massive growth spurt, belly button has nearly popped and it's really firm, it's a slippery slope downwards from now on me thinks! :cry:

*MrsHippo* Jiggles does this to me all the time, I think I haven't felt movement for ages and get all worried then all of a sudden I get a mad spurt of energy from them!! I do worry bout this 28 week movement business though as although I feel LO move everyday I'm not sure it's as much as 10 movements an hour! Maybe I am preoccupied or due to me having anterior placenta. I also don't seem to have a pattern to movements! Movements are definitely becoming more defined though, has anyone else noticed this? Rather than light kicks I'm getting more larger movements like a limb moving across my body and sitting somewhere weird. It borders on uncomfortable at times and last night in bed I yelped in pain/discomfort as whatever jiggles was doing just felt really odd like they were trying to break out of my belly!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well sorry to not reply to you all personally. 
AFM I had a lovely quiet xmas. Didn't get many gifts but baby got quite a bit from my Mum including a lovely baby record book that I have already started to fill in. 
OH finished painting the nursery this afternoon it looks fab. We had a bit of a stress with the nursery furniture as the furniture we originally planned to buy I went on the website today and it had a 16 week delivery wait :wacko: Cue lots of stressing on my part. OH thought we should just order it, but I said that is way too stressful to be sorting out with a 4 week old baby, and where would things go in the meantime (he couldn't seem to grasp this! - men!!) In the end we found a great deal on some lovely Mothercare furniture which I actually prefer more!
Work is completely draining me and although I only have 4 weeks left I'm not sure how much longer I'll last. I won't moan too much on here (it's all in my journal!) but basically it is stupidly busy and I can't cope with standing up for 13 hours with only a 30 minute break in the middle. It's just relentless and I'm worried for my babies health, let alone the poor kiddies I am supposed to be caring for. I am seeing my midwife on the 3rd so will see what she says although can't see how she can help really apart from suggesting I leave earlier which I can't afford to do :dohh:

I'll leave you with a 27 week bump pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (42).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Alex I can't imagine being on my feet that long at work- I struggle with an hour without a break at the minute. Fingers crossed the next four weeks go quickly. I've 9 left...seems like forever! You should post a pic of the nursery once its all finished! 

Hayley sounds like you are going to have a bargain meal for nye then! 

Lauren so glad the little lady is back to Beaton you up. It is so worrying when you think it's all quiet on the uterus front, I definitely panic! And that's great about winning the bag! I entered a load of comps from a baby website - literally about 40 - didn't win a thing. I haven't got the dedication you have!!

Afm my back is aching at the minute. I'm hoping its just a result of sleeping at the in laws and not being used to their mattress, and I'm back to normal tomorrow. Tomorrow we are going to get some sample pots of paint for the nursery, and I ordered my Boba 3G carrier today. So I have very little left to get now!! Can't wait for January 1st so I can say "I'm having a baby this year!"


----------



## doggylover

Also, beautiful bumps ladies!! You make me feel enormous though! (Not aided by my sil who predicted baby is a girl as I'm "spreading all round". Thanks for that!!)


----------



## MrsHippo

I agree, bump pictures are great :) I realised the other day that I don't actually have any normal photos of me with bump... They are all ones I've taken myself. I think I'm going to try and get a couple in. 

You know how I was telling you about moving - the house we want isn't due to be built by summer at the earliest. Well we found another site about 5/10 minute drive away (same company) where they have the house we want already built :) it just needs carpets and kitchen appliances fitting. There are one or two downsides, one is that it costs more and the garden is overlooked by the massive 3 storey house behind it. But that we can deal with, will just buy big plants and stuff. We have to wait until their head office has re-opened before we can do anything. We want to part exchange so will have someone our to value our place within the next two weeks. If everything goes well we will have a house before bean gets here!!! :D


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww I hope your back feels better? Eeek I hadn't thought about that - we're having babies THIS YEAR! How truly terrifying lol!

*BabyNurse (Alex?)* - Glad you had a lovely xmas! Aren't the baby records books fun to fill in?! I got another one at xmas so I now have, erm, 3...and a pregnancy journal which has a baby section in. This child is going to be SICK of reading about himself as a baby lmao. I'm addicted to them, its ridiculous!
Which Mothercare furniture did you go for?
My Mum keeps saying that she's seen a lovely furniture set in Mothercare that she wants to buy for me, but I'm not sure as my sister has offered me her perfectly good cot, we have already paid a deposit on a wardrobe and my Mum is already paying £750 for our pram and buying us a Moses basket! So I feel like I shouldn't let her buy anything else....she'd literally just go on forever and ever buying things!!!
Geez 13 hours sounds like HARD work - is there no way you can do anything more desk based for the last 4 weeks? No admin that they can have you helping out with even for just part of the day?
Lovely bump pic, btw!

*Lauren* - thanks for the link! I'm going to give some a little go, you never know do you!! Every little helps at the moment lol!

Oooh exciting news about the house! I hope you get it!!!! I would LOVE to be in our own place by the time baby gets here...its not going to happen though!

*AFM* - I hit the sales today! Eeeeeeep. I'm completely ridiculous - I cannot stop myself when I'm around baby clothes.

So I FINALLY went through Beans things when I got home and made a list of what we have, I was quite shocked! I didn't think I'd bought so much in Newborn sizes! I think I need to stop now....apart from some bigger bibs, and maybe some more sleepsuits, socks and scratch mitts I think we have everything we'll need?! 

*
Newborn*

13 full outfits
20 vests
6 sleepsuits
8 hats
1 pair of booties
10 bibs
3 pairs of scratch mitts
A jacket
A cardigan
11 pairs of socks

*
0-3 Months*

7 full outfits
A cardigan
2 pair of separate trousers
3 sleepsuits
15 vests
3 hats
1 pair of booties
10 bibs

*
3 - 6 months*

2 full outfits
1 shirts
1 pair suit trousers
1 pair of normal trousers/jeans
7 vests
1 hat
Pair of swimshorts
Elmo slippers
1 pair of shoes

*
6 - 9 months*

Jumpers/Cardigans - 3
Shirts - 1

*
9 - 12 months*
2 shirts
1 pair of trousers


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* that list is amazing! Sounds like you are totally set for clothes for a good while. Now all you have to hope is that when baby comes he isn't too big for newborn ;) although my SIL said today actually when my nephew came along (7lbs 2oz) they had to buy tiny baby things as newborn was too big!! Also, LOVE the idea of elmo slippers! I love elmo! And thanks, my back is sooo much better today after sleeping in our own bed, funny how used to your own bed you become!

*lauren* that's great news about the house, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you and you are in ASAP. And being over looked by one other house wouldn't be so bad at all, I agree. The likelihood is if you are in your garden, the weather will be so nice they will be too! You have to keep us updated on how it's all progressing.

Afm, we picked up two paint samples today and slapped them on the walls, so we now just have to decide which one...which I'm not good at. I prefer the darker shade, but then I'm not sure if when its on all 4 walls if it will be _too_ dark :shrug: :dohh:

I also got a huge box of stuff from my SIL today. Vests, sleepsuits, baby towels, blankets, hats, mittens, booties...you get the idea! I feel like I have so much now! My mum also INSISTED on giving me some newborn size nappies that she had and "some in the next size up for when they grow out of newborn" even though she knows I am going cloth. I'm pretty sure she thinks we won't stick with it.

It may be childish...but that makes me want to do it even more just to prove her wrong!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Lol! Thats what I'm worried about!!! I'm HOPING he'll get to wear them all as he's most likely going to be 1 or 2 weeks early, which I'm hoping will mean he gets a bit longer out of newborn sizes. Plus some of the newborn things are almost as big as the 0-3 things so some might cross over?!
My sister said the same - my niece weighed 8lbs8 and she was too small for her newborn things for the first couple of weeks! And my other niece weighed 6 lbs and they had to go and buy everything in tiny baby! But on the other hand, I know lots of people who say their babies were only in newborn for a week! Its just impossible to know, isn't it?! :/

Ooh yay for the stuff you got! :) As for the paint can you not maybe do a feature wall in one of the colours and the rest in the second colour? or would they not work together? 

OMG - you're into the 80 day range on your ticker. It all feels soooo close now! :)


----------



## doggylover

I know! I saw my ticker earlier and said "Simon! Simon! We're at 89 days now! That's nothing!" To which he helpfully replied "well, it's less than 90".... :dohh: thanks for that you genius husband of mine!

A feature wall is a really great idea actually!!! I'll have to have to closer look at the colours together and see whether it would work or not.

I've heard people say their baby didn't fit newborn, so I think it just 100% depends on where you bought the clothes. Like when I go into next and buy things (normally...not now!) I have to buy an 8, but if I tried to fit into an 8 in top shop I'd burst out through the seams! I guess baby clothes are the same, which is annoying because its enough of a guessing game as it is without them throwing that spanner in the works!!! 

I need to go and figure out exactly what we have now....


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hehe! Awww! Trust the men to dampen the excitement! lol!

hehe, aww well fingers crossed they work together! :) What are the colours you're going for?

Yeah I definitely think they vary a lot! Even just from reading the labels - some of them say Newborn goes up to 8lbs, some say up to 10 lbs! Some of them aren't even Newborn but that bizzare "Up to 1 Month" size which seems to be everywhere at the moment!?
I'll just have to see what happens lol. Luckily the clothes are from all over rather than just one shop, so SOME of them should last for longer than others at least!

Yeah I'd definitely recommend making a list, I was honestly SHOCKED when I did mine lol. I had NO idea how off the rails I'd gone!!! :dohh:


----------



## linzylou

Thanks, ladies. All I can do is take better care of myself and hope for the best. I'll be sure to let you know how the three-hour test goes on Wednesday. 

*Hayley*, your NYE plans sound wonderful! I love teppanyaki. We have a bottle of champagne in the fridge but I have a feeling DH wouldn't like it even if I had a small glass. I'm not sure what our plans are yet but it will probably involve dinner out and then watching TV until midnight. Your bump looks great (cute dress too)! Yes, I definitely feel pregnant all the time now. I literally _roll_ myself out of bed. I plan my trips up/down the stairs and if I forget something, too bad. I'm a slave to the toilet. I never knew I'd have to sit there and catch my breath after bending over to put on a pair of socks! And I still have 12 weeks! :lol: And I am totally impressed by your LO's wardrobe...it inspired me to go through my LO's and I need a lot more 3-6 month clothes.

*Alex*, cute bump! I can't imagine standing for 13 hours...I hope the next 4 weeks go quickly for you so that you can relax! :hugs: What color did you paint the nursery? Has your new furniture arrived yet? I agree, you should post a pic!

*Sarah*, I'm still trying to decide on a baby carrier!! There are so many to choose from! I bet it feels great knowing you don't have much more to get!

*Lauren*, that's awesome about the house!! I hope everything works out - keep us posted!!

AFM, the two of us spent a few days at the cabin for DH's birthday (he turned 33). I'm just glad my winter jacket still fit because there was a foot and a half of snow! I don't think I slept at all the first night...baby girl felt like a wrecking ball in there!! No matter how I laid, she would kick the crap out of me and then it felt like something (a foot?) was stuck under my ribs. She was a lot quieter the next day - maybe she wore herself out! :lol: 

We bought a closet organizer and I started going through her clothes. We have a lot of newborn sizes and 0-3 months, and I agree that some of the stuff looks bigger than others so hopefully she'll fit them longer than I think she will. I hardly have anything in 3-6 months so depending on what I bring home from the baby shower, I'll take stuff back/exchange for a different size. I have a car seat, stroller, and nursery furniture but nothing else as I'm waiting for the shower - after that, I can go shopping!! I can't believe how time is flying but I'm so excited to meet my baby and amazingly I'm not terrified of labor yet! 

Tomorrow is New Year's Eve!! Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## doggylover

Ok so I did a clothes tally, including all the hand me downs from my nephew...

*Vests*
Newborn: 6
0-3: 14
3-6: 0 (panic stations!!)

*Sleepsuits*
Newborn: 4
0-3: 10
3-6: 2

*Hats*
7

*Bibs*
12

*scratch mitts*
3

*booties*
4 pairs

*coat*
1 x 0-3 months

Also in the miscellaneous category I have inherited 2 gro-bags, lots of blankets and towels and a 6-9month furry pram suit!

Compared to you ladies it seems like nothing! But ours is all just neutral, and I'm banking on people buying us gender specific once baby arrives. A stash I'm happy with though :) I'm not a huge fan of mini person clothes on new babies. They look adorable, but I just couldn't be bothered with the faff! My child while feel so uncared for :haha:

Lindsey- sounds like a lovely way to celebrate oh's birthday, and very romantic sounding (if a little cold!) how long is it now until your shower?

Hayley- I went to investigate the colour swatches on the walls this morning once they were fully dried. Dh is not going to be happy...I don't like either! One is far too minty, and the other is pretty much just white!! So back to the drawing board on that one!


----------



## baby_nurse

Am I the only only one not buying 3-6 month stuff?!? As as don't know the gender I wasn't planning to buy anymore than the basics really then once baby arrives reassess the situation and see what I need to buy (and what we get as gifts etc). Once we have nursery furniture (hopefully but next week) I will make a list of what I have and also take some photos for you lovely ladies!
Doggylover I had same problem with colour of walls and ended up getting about 8 swatches before finally deciding on right shade!! I'm really pleased with end results though now. 
Happy New Year to you all, hope you have nice plans. I am just planning on taking it easy this year. I am back to work tomorrow after my few days respite so really dreading it. I am still planning to speak to midwife if I am struggling after tomorrow. I'm sure I'm getting the beginnings of round ligament pain as keep having quite bad shooting pains around my abdomen and the other night I was scared I was going into labour as they hurt so much! I'm sure my job isn't helping with all the bending and standing. Unfortunately there is no lighter work I can do whilst I'm there so I either need to button up and work or get signed off, neither option is ideal. Oh well.


----------



## doggylover

Alex I won't be buying a load of 3-6 months, as with you I don't know the gender, so will wait and see. If its a boy we'll have piles from my nephew, and if its a girl I am sure we'll get loads of gifts.

Happy new year, and I hope work goes ok tomorrow. Definitely speak to you mw about those pains and work.

Afm, seem to have been on my feet around the house all day, and baby is protesting and making me sore lol. Just baking a batch of cookies...my first ever! I'm not a big baker but dh buys me a baking cook book every Christmas so I thought I should show some willing. Shame about how crap I am!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Aww glad you had a nice time at the cabin! Sounds very wintery and romantic! :) When are you having your baby shower? 

*Sarah* - Aww thats a shame about the paint swatches. Oh well, theres plenty of time yet for experimenting with different options and its better that you take your time and find the perfect one for you! :) Are you doing stencilling and stuff?
I can't WAIT to be able to do the nursery, but it will be long after baby is here at this rate :/ I know it doesn't really matter as they won't be in them for 6 months anyway, but I have such a desire to nest and its bugging the life out of me that I can't!
Oh I'm the total opposite with baby clothes! Dressing him up is the MAIN thing I'm excited about! I have a real dislike of plain babygros and rompers, I want him in proper "Little Man" outfits! :D I've made sure everything has poppers though so changing will still be just as easy! I can't wait to start dressing him up!

*Babynurse* - Have you not had any round ligament pain before? I had it late in the first tri/early second tri - it can get pretty painful!! I've been having the pain in my lower abdomen too though, it feels different from the round ligament pain - more intense somehow. Maybe its just because the babies are weighing more now and are sort of more hard work on our bodies?!
If its concerning you though, I'd give the midwife a call and get checked over.
As for the clothes - I think its MUCH harder when you don't know what the baby is! You're probably not going to be wanting gender neutral stuff through the summer so it wouldn't really make sense to be buying anything in 3-6 months for you.

I just find it makes sense when you know the sex of the baby to buy things in bigger sizes because this is the time that those seasons are on sale! So I've bought some little summer shirts in 3-6 months for 50% off rather than waiting until the season is here and having to pay full price. Plus I figure my money will be tighter once baby is here, so I might as well buy them while I can lol.

*AFM*...I had a bit of a scare last night when I suddenly had a bit of a leaky situation going on down below! :wacko:
It happened twice - I ignored it the first time, but the second time I went to the loo to investigate and my knickers were soaking wet! Eeeek!
I was having period pains too, so I was a bit concerned about early labour (especially coz my medical condition can go hand in hand with premature labour, and I've been freaked out around this point as my cousin went into labour at 25 weeks earlier this year) - I phoned the hospital though, the lady didn't ask me about any pain but just asked if baby was moving (Which he was, a lot!) and said for me to put on a sanitary towel and call back if it was wet in 2 hours.

It was only mildly damp after 2 hours, so I didn't call back. I'm a bit worried though - The pain has gone so I know its not early labour or anything, but I'm just worried that I might be losing fluid?!
I mean - wouldn't that be something to be concerned about? Especially as I won't be seeing a midwife for another 4 weeks - I'm probably way off the mark medically but what If I've lost loads of fluid by then and nobody has realised?!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Some New Years fun for you all - check out www.morphthing.com and you can see what your baby might look like by morphing pics of you and your OH! lol! Its so much fun!

Look at our Tyne/Macaulay!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







Bean!.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Hayley lol at that picture!!! It's so cute! Will have to do that when I am next on the laptop!

That is a little worrying about what happened last night :wacko: I guess if it isn't a sustained loss of a lot of fluid then it maybe isn't something the midwives see as a big deal. I have read a lot of people in third tri area saying they have thought they are leaking and the main things other people have responded with are if its sweet smelling that is a bad sign (amniotic fluid apparently smells sweet) and it should also be clear/very, very light yellow tinge if it is amniotic fluid. If its more yellow then apparently you've just peed yourself :haha: or if its white then it's just a lot of cervical mucous. Not to be gross and delve into way tmi, but I have been having quite a lot of cm lately, and it sometimes does feel like its gushing out :blush: which always scares me, but it maybe only happens once a day and is slightly white, so I know it's ok. Just monitor the situation and if you feel like you aren't 100% happy with it, phone midwives again.

My SIL loves dressing my nephew up, and he always looks so adorable! I think because I'm not into fashion at all, even for me, I don't see it as such a big thing. Just wait til LO is here and I go clothes crazy for them!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I'm guessing you don't often 'leak'? I have always had quite a lot of discharge ever since puberty and it's increased loads since being pg... Which is rather annoying and slightly disgusting. I've called out 'OMG I'm leaking' more than once because it feels like loads. Not nice. Sometimes i notice a patch in my underwear - almost like I've peed myself or something (but haven't!! Lol) but its normally accompanied by white discharge so I've never been concerned. Oh being a woman is lovely!! 

But ovbiously if 'leaking' isn't the norm for you then definitely speak to your mw. I'm sure I've read somewhere that you can leak fluids :/ and I'm sure what happens is the mw does an internal examination to make sure your cervix is still closed... But I could be wrong so don't take my word for it. 

I too am sooo jealous of people starting their nurseries :( I want to decorate and be able to put beans clothes in some nice drawers ect - they are currently in a storage box and a bag in the wardrobe :( 

I don't know about you guys but over the last 4 weeks (ish) my bras have become really tight. Yesterday I resorted to buying a sports bra :/ I need to go and be measured again, my boobs themselves haven't changed, it's my stomach and I assume my ribs (they apparently expand) so the front strap digs in to me really badly. I was a 30F last time I was measured so ideally I want underwriting to support me properly and a sports bra isn't the most flattering thing under clothes :) but need to wait until pay day before I go out and buy a new one. 

Happy new year to everyone too :)


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> I've called out 'OMG I'm leaking' more than once

:haha: I can just imagine this...in tesco or something! 

My bras are getting super tight now, but like you say it's not necessarily that my boobs have grown, but they seem to be digging in just underneath, so probably rib expansion (is there anything that DOESN'T expand during pregnancy?!) I read that the ideal time to get measured for nursing bras is 36 weeks, but not sure if I can wait that much longer!

I hope everyone had a lovely NYE. I went to a small party at a friends house, and there was a girl there who we went to school with, and they all know very well. I maybe see her twice a year, and she's generally lovely. But last night she really annoyed me :growlmad: she asked how many weeks I was, and when I said almost 28 just looked at me and said "that looks more like a 32 week bump to me" aka FATASS. And then she asked if we knew if its a boy or a girl I replied no, but I'm 100% confident it's one or the other.

To which she responded "well, 99%. It could be a hermaphrodite" ....what?!?! Who says that?! And then when I just stared at her she said "oh you upset easily"

Do I...or did you just call my child a fat hermaphrodite??! :growlmad: she is a Dr currently doing an obs and gynae rotation, and thinks she knows everything about pregnancy and babies. I was so annoyed!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Yeah I don't really leak. I mean, I get discharge and thats definitely increased in pregnancy (its delightful :happydance:) but this is much more watery than discharge and its completely clear in colour - no white or yellowish tinge at all.
It hasn't happened since the night before last though.

My sister had very low amniotic fluid with her second baby and they told her she must have been leaking throughout, but she hadn't noticed it. She said they just monitored her levels frequently to make sure she was losing more, apparently they measured it with ultrasounds?

Oh the bra thing has been a nightmare for me from about 12 weeks in!! I was already a 36E but my boobs got even bigger really quickly and none of my bras fitted me anymore. Underwiring was just too uncomfortable so I bought a load of Emma-Jayne maternity/nursing bras - they're really comfortable and they don't look TOO bad under clothes. I'd prefer underwiring but its just not feasible unfortunately!

*Sarah* - I heard about the sweet smelling thing with amniotic fluid! I tell you what, sniffing your knickers is a very odd experience lol!
I couldnt really tell though but it all seems to have calmed down now. 
Geez I hope that girl doesn't use that charm on her patients!!! I will never understand why people think its acceptable to say things like that to pregnant women :/ JUST because we're pregnant doesn't mean its any less offensive to comment on our weights?!!!!

I posted that bump pic I put on here the other day to my Facebook, and straight away a "friend" commented with: "Oh wow! I was never THAT big at 26 weeks!"
I was FUMING - WHY would you think its ok to say that?!
I felt like pointing out that she's already about 5 sizes larger than me anyway so perhaps thats why but of course, I couldn't because that would be rude - but this is what I don't get, WHY is it less rude to say it to someone who's pregnant???!

I dread telling people when I'm due coz you can guarantee they look at the bump and even if they don't say it, their faces say "You look bigger" :/

I went to a little NYE gathering last night after our meal, and there was a girl there who is due February 14th - she was TINY. I looked like a massive whale standing next to her, it was SO embarrasing :(

Although - she was smoking and drinking loads of undiluted wine so perhaps its stunted growth!? :D


----------



## MrsHippo

I hate hearing stories of people making sarcastic comments about how big people are. Fortunately I haven't had anyone say anything to me apart from family saying things like 'wow you've grown' but that doesn't bother me. My colleague has stopped saying things to me, think she got the hint that telling me bean was growing EVERY DAY started getting on my nerves. I can be quite arsy sometimes so if someone said something to me I'd probably bite back. End of the day there are never two bumps the same, it depends on amount of fluid in there, shape of your body, size of baby and how your carrying. 

Glad you haven't had anymore Hayley. It might be worth asking your mw about it when you next see her anyway. 

My LO has started doing what feels like, somersaults. Feels like my whole body moves when she does it!!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley glad to hear you haven't had anymore leaking. And yeah...smelling your underwear...not pleasant!! :haha: I can't believe someone would say that on Facebook about your bump! I do not understand why people think its ok to basically say "hi pregnant lady look how huge you are". Also, everyone's shape is different, so all bumps are different. My friend is 21 weeks and she is a size 6 normally, and she looks like she is slightly bloated. If all bumps were the same she'd be enormous now (like I was at 21 weeks!) horrific about that other woman smoking and drinking. They do say a glass or two of wine is ok - I don't drink normally and hate wine so I don't have any - but smoking....NO!! 

A woman at school asked me when I was going on maternity, when I said march 8th she said "oh that's late!...wait...when are you due?" So her assumption that it was late was based purely on my (apparently enormous!) size! :dohh: I'm glad I'm not the only one getting these wee comments though, makes me feel like everyone is just very rude, and maybe I'm not humongous! 

I can now add 3 newborn cardigans to my clothes list - more hand me downs from my nephew! They are all knitted by my SILs mum, and so adorable!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Wow, lots to catch up on here. Will try to do my best not to miss anything.

*Hayley*, I'm glad the mastitis isn't too painful. I've been worried about getting that when I breastfeed since the stuff I have read (which isn't a lot) makes it sound like it's the most painful thing ever and I definitely don't have the highest pain tolerance. 

Also, I don't see my ob/gyn again until I'm 30 weeks. That is the appointment where I get info on kick counts and start them. I thought I had to start that at 28 weeks too but I guess not since I don't even have a 28 week appointment. 

I'm sorry about the scare you had. Perhaps if you continue to experience the leaking you could go into your doctor to get checked out? At least it would put your mind at ease to know your baby is alright. They said my amniotic fluid level was fine at my 20 week ultrasound so it's something they can check pretty easily.

*Lauren*, my baby has been a bit quiet this week. I'm going with he is having a growth spurt since I've gained 3 lbs this week. That seems to be my weight gain pattern. The week the baby is having a growth spurt I gain 3 or 4 lbs in a week and then I don't gain anything again until the next growth spurt. Maybe your baby is having a growth spurt as well?

Congratulations on winning the DKNY bag! 

Hope everything goes well with the house! That would be great if you could be in your new place before your baby arrives. 

*Alex*, great news on getting your nursery painted. DH is supposed to finish painting ours Sunday and then before the end of the month I plan to have the crib/changer, dresser, and glider set up in there. Also, I'm glad things worked out and you were able to find baby furniture that you liked even more then what you originally planned to get.

*Sarah*, that's exciting you got some paint colors picked out. I hope you're able to decide on which one you want to do. If you do decide to go with the darker color (given the two colors don't work well together), perhaps you could make one of the walls white so it's not all dark? That's what DH and I did and I think it looks pretty good since it's not all color everywhere you look. 

I'm sorry about your mom giving you disposables. I really think she should respect your decision to use cloth even if she doesn't like it. It's not her baby, not her decision. My only annoyance so far with doing cloth is people seem to think I want them to buy me cloth diapers in place of disposables. I don't know how many times I've had to tell people I've already bought all my diapers and that I don't need/want anyone to buy any for me. 

I'm also sorry about the girl at the New Years Eve party, she would irritate me too with her comments.

*AFM*, I had a voicemail on my phone with my GTT results. Apparently my phone is not only having problems with texts but voicemail notifications too. I've been driving myself nuts wondering what the results were and I've had the answer on my phone for days. :dohh: Anyways, my results came back 105 and anything under 135 is normal so all was goo there. My hemoglobin on the other hand was 11.3 and the normal range is 11.7-15.5 so I'm borderline anemic. For the time being I have to make some diet changes and if that doesn't work I'll probably have to get an iron supplement. So I've been having a lot more red meat which DH is loving since normally I don't have too much meat as I'm not a big fan and munching on raisins a lot during the day.

No news on the pee test yet, hopefully I'll be getting a call about that soon so I know whats happening with that.

Lastly, here is my 27 week bump picture. I'm considered in the third trimester where some of you ladies are. I can't believe how fast the time is going.
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laura91

WOW sooo much to catch up on! 

*MrsHippo*  Yay to 4D scan! Me & OH are looking into getting one done but we cant make our minds up :dohh:
Im with you on the toilet trouble on a night now  well morning for me! Every morning at around 7:30 I have to get up and go.
Also, everyone saying youll be massive at the end  people are so kind! Whenever I say how long Ive got left, I get a :huh: Good luck with that! kind of look..

*DoggyLover*  SILs present was so cute  even if the picture was upside down :haha:
Boo to lots of walking  Ive been feeling so lazy for the last couple of weeks, a walk around the shops is about enough for me!
Yay to ordering your pram! And great stuff that it was on sale :thumbup:
Definitely scary to think were in Third Tri now  I still havent braved that section.. maybe tomorrow :shy:
Hope everything works out with the house!

*LinzyLou*  Heartburns been a killer for me over Christmas, I think it was just all the food that Ive eaten though :blush: I certainly had my fair share :smug:
Re: well have a 9 month old to celebrate with next year  this is all me & OH kept saying to each other! We made the most of being able to sit down and relax when we could this time around because it certainly wont be the same next year!
Thats great about the gift cards to your favourite restaurants  Im jealous!
I didnt think Id experienced Braxton Hicks, but someone in my journal said I have apparently :haha: Woops!
Sorry you failed your test! My MW booked mine this morning and told me that I cant eat after 10pm the night before.. I can only drink water :shrug:

*ILoveLucy*  My cousins girlfriend put her head on my belly on Christmas day to see if she could hear anything and got a swift kick/punch to the ear too! 
Glad your results came back good :)

*LiverpoolLass*  Glad the mastitis wasnt too painful! My MW didnt mention anything about kick counting this morning :wacko: 
Definitely feeling more and more like a beached whale than I did.. Surely I cant get _that_ much bigger can I?!

*Alex*  Posted in your journal ;) 

*AsForMe*  Went to the MW this morning, everythings perfect; blood pressure, heartbeat, pee sample haha:) and baby/belly is measuring spot on :D
She booked me in for my Diabetes test  Tuesday. Not looking forward to that one!
Ill post my bump pictures for 27 and 28 weeks tomorrow..
Also, Ill try and put a link up to a video I took of baby rolling around like a crazy ass :haha: xxx


----------



## doggylover

Laura: glad your mw appointment went well, I had one today too, but didn't get my belly measured. I wondered when they started that, but it must be different in the US, so I'm jealous of you getting yours done! God luck for your diabetes test, I'm sure it will go fine. And can't wait to see the video of Eva dancing in your belly!

Brittany: its a nice gesture for people to want to buy you cloth, but they most likely would end up buying types you don't want, and as you say they don't understand that you have your stash and don't need more, like you would with disposables. I think a lot of people just have the really old fashioned view that its just terry towels available, and that its hard work, which is fair enough as they maybe don't know better, but don't then try and give those views to us when we've spent hours researching it all! Glad the gtt test results went well (phones can be so annoying at times :dohh:) but bad news about the borderline anaemia - get some spinach and have a steak for tea to kick you off on the right foot ;) and your bump is just gorgeous! It's a perfectly round little baby bump! But again, your picture makes me feel like I am massive! You ladies have bumps that all seem so petite compared to my beast! :haha:

Afm, my pram arrived! Dh and I spent an hour playing with it, folding and unfolding, converting the seat unit between pram and pushchair, everything you can imagine! I even put the cat in it for a test drive...he didn't seem too fussed :haha: I absolutely love it and can't wait for LO to be here to actually use it (and not just have to push it up and down in the hallway!) my isofix base also arrived, but that's wholly less exciting to play with!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, glad to hear everything went well at your MW appointment!

Sarah, it is a nice gesture that people want to buy cloth but there is definitely a lot more to it now. Like my mom wanted to do me a diaper cake for my baby shower. She was going to do it with cloth diapers but the kind of cloth diapers that you would use to make one are prefolds which would most likely not be used by me (she kept saying she used them as burp cloths). Yes I plan to try some out but I'm leaning towards thinking I'll go the route of AIOs or fitteds for my baby rather then using prefolds or pockets. Then MIL was asking me what kind of cloth diapers I'm using. It's like I haven't decided on a specific brand or style because my baby hasn't arrived yet, I don't know what works the best for him since different styles and brands will fit differently. I'm not opposed to people giving gift cards for cloth diapers since I'll have to buy some in bigger sizes when Aiden is older but I really don't want anyone trying to buy any for me. 

Exciting about your baby stuff arriving. I'm planning to order my crib and breastpump this week and I can't wait for it to arrive so I can start putting that stuff together. Hopefully DH manages to get the nursery painted Sunday like he said so that I can vacuum and shampoo the carpets in there and then start setting stuff up.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany your bump looks so cute. I feel massive compared though but its so nice seeing us all - pregnant :) and its nice to know our LOs are growing. Can't believe you had that voice message too - damn phones :p

I am 27 weeks on Sunday....I can't believe its the final trimester. It doesn't seem two minutes ago since I joined 2nd. 

Glad your mw appointment went well Laura - I have mine on monday, she told me she'd be taking blood and stuff...I hate having blood taken!! She wants to talk to me about things like pain relief for birth ect soon too. OMG it feels too early lol. 

I think I had one of the worst nights sleep last night, I was walking around at 2am because of acid reflux. I have never had it before but heard people talk about it. It was horrible. I just couldn't lie down because it felt as though what ever it is was going to come out my mouth or I was going to be sick. I was rummaging around the cupboards for gaviscon...managed to find some and one tablet eased it off really well. Managed to fall asleep eventually but then I was awake again at 5 :( I'm just so uncomfortable at the moment, I dread bedtime. As much as I love being pregnant, I can't wait until I have my body back. 

We are buying one of these https://www.moffii.com/index.html but the frames are out of stoack so I need to email them and see when they are due in. I don't want to leave it too late then find out there is a huge waiting time. 

Not planning on buying anything else just yet, not until our bank balance has increased a tad anyway. My mum is trying to buy us a pushchair but we don't want her paying for it as it is nearly 800 pounds....she can afford it but I just don't like how much it is. Reuben's pushchair is a bugaboo but he is still in it, otherwise I'd have that and just buy new fabric covers for it so we can make it our own. But we'll see. Going for a meal with them on Friday so I guess we can talk about it then. 

One born every minute is on tonight :) I love watching it. For those who don't know what it is, its a programme on channel 4 which films women...well giving birth lol. But the cameras are in the rooms and will film everything, from when they get in to when they leave. The midwives talk about working there ect too. Its a lovely programme really, you see everything - from normal births, complicated ones and unfortunately shows you the not so good things too :( But overall I like it and am rather looking forward to watching it in half an hour.


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I haven't had much extra discharge or noticed any "leakage" so I would have been just as freaked out as you were. I get period-like cramps occasionally and it always makes me stop and think twice. I swear, each trimester brings its own set of worries! Glad to hear that everything's stopped but hopefully your midwife can give you some insight and put your mind at ease.

What your friend said was awful! I don't know if people do it just to make themselves feel better or what, but it's not right...I would have made a comment...and the girl at the party that was drinking and smoking should be embarrassed, not you!

*Lauren*, I was just measured for a new bra a month ago (I've gone from a B to a D but you can't tell because of my baby bump) but it already feels tight. Like you said, I think it's my ribcage because the cups themselves still fit okay. It's just another reason why I hate wearing clothes right now. :lol:

Acid reflux is the worst!! Sorry you had to deal with it last night. I finally bought some Tums and they help a lot. I pretty much dread nighttime now as well, for all the different things that keep me awake.

*Sarah*, OMG! I can't believe that girl said all those things! Hopefully she doesn't talk to her patients that way?! I have no patience for people like that and I don't know how you managed to hold back. What a bitch!

That's awesome about your pram!! I also can't wait to go crazy buying things. My DH is even worse. He's still on his phone all the time but now he's searching for baby things so I guess I should be grateful!

*Laura*, Can't wait to see the video! Glad your appointment went well. Don't stress about your diabetes test...even though I failed mine (I blame it on Christmas), the 1 hour test wasn't bad at all as far as drinking the glucose and having my blood drawn. Do they do the test the same way in the UK?

*Brittany*, love your bump!! I look bigger than you! That's so exciting about finishing the nursery. The crib was definitely one of my favorite purchases. Hopefully you get a call soon about your pee test.

*As for me*, I had my 3-hour GTT this morning. No food or water for 8 hours beforehand, and no water during the test. I had my blood drawn, drank 100mg of orange-flavored glucose (the 50mg one wasn't bad at all but this one was horrible...and she kept telling me to drink faster), and was then sent out to a little waiting room. Said I couldn't even walk around as it might affect the results. Okay...so I felt fine for the first 30 minutes. Baby was going nuts and I was tired and thirsty but it wasn't bad. I started to fall asleep on the couch and them BAM! Out of nowhere I got all hot and sweaty and yeah...I threw up. Now I have to go back on Friday and do it all again. Hopefully I can avoid being sick this time but I really don't know what to do differently. I honestly felt fine up until right before it all happened.

Good news is that we ordered a play yard for downstairs, some receiving blankets, a night light, and another box of diapers. Our shower is coming up in February but DH reeeally wanted to buy something for the baby, which I thought was cute.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I'm right there with you on dreading night time. I have to constantly rotate what side I am on because if I stay on one side too long my belly starts to hurt. It sucks! DH is great though, last night I was practically taking over his side of the bed. When I woke up I apologized for practically kicking him out of the bed and he told me to do whatever I need to do to sleep and not to worry about him. :cloud9: 

I'm also sorry about the acid reflux. I've been dealing with heartburn the past two days. I just ordered some tea that is supposed to help with heartburn in pregnancy. If it helps at all I'll be sure to let you ladies know about it. Tums help but I certainly don't want to have to rely on taking those multiple times a day. 

I hear about the OBEM show a lot on this site. I don't think we get that here in the US but I see A Baby Story on tv all the time which I believe is the same thing. I don't know, I just don't have an interest in watching that stuff. My mom on the other hand will watch it and get all emotional and whatnot. :haha:

*Lindsey*, I'm sorry your experience with the GTT test was so awful today. I think I remember reading about someone else throwing up in the middle of the test like you did awhile back. Hopefully Friday's test goes better for you. The orange flavored drink is the one I had but I don't know if it was 100 mg or 50 mg. I kind of liked it but I got the impression that most people find it gross when I went to have my blood pressure and stuff checked at my appointment. :haha: 

Also, I'm really jealous of all the stuff you have bought. Cloth diapers and cloth diaper accessories are about the only thing I've purchased except for a few items that you can never have too many of like wipes and baby wash/lotion. I do have my glider/ottoman (gifted from my mom and dad), MIL just ordered Aiden's dresser, and then I'm buying my crib/changer and the mattress this week (already have the bedding set). I want to start buying all the cute clothes and stuff but DH keeps telling me I need to wait until after the baby shower before buying all that stuff. I guess it'll give me something to do in February and March.


----------



## linzylou

I had fruit punch for the 1 hr test and it tasted just like the red Gatorade. The orange one didn't _taste_ bad, but it was twice as much sugar on an empty stomach and it actually started to burn my throat by the end.

We should probably wait until after the shower to get the rest of our things but sometimes we can't wait. DH is almost worse than I am now. We still don't have a bassinet/co-sleeper, swing, bouncer, bath stuff, diaper disposal, bottles, breast bump, some clothes, blankets, and stuff for me like nursing bras, etc., and most of our shower guests are out-of-town so they'll probably just send cash or gift cards if anything. I worry that I've done too much and will be bored the last month so I think you're fine!!

OMG, I can barely watch "A Baby Story" anymore. I don't know why. I used to watch it before I was pregnant and now I just don't want to lol!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I guess DH being opposed to buying the little stuff helps me to not buy stuff. He barely even lets me look in the baby sections when we're in stores. :haha: I am buying my breastpump this week. This month we're buying most of the big stuff that we need and should have the nursery furniture and such set up before the month is over. Do you know what kind of breastpump you're going with?


----------



## linzylou

No! A lot of people seem to swear by the Medela but I'm not sure. I'll be home a lot so I don't know how often I'll have to pump but I know that I do want one. Do you have one picked out?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm going with the Lansinoh Affinity Double Electric Breast Pump. I've had people tell me this one is just as good as the Medela but a much better price.


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - I was really worried cause I thought I was gonna be measuring *way* over but apparently now :smug:
Oooh, which pram did you get? If you've already said, I'm sorry!! Our pram doesn't get delivered until 14th March and it gets delivered to my parents house - both of our families think it's bad luck to have it in our house :growlmad:
I want a pram to play with! :brat:

*ILoveLucy* - Can't wait to see pictures of your nursery! We have to clean our carpet too - OH thought we should just get a new one, so wasn't very careful when painting and splattered bits around - then he priced up a new one and it's ridiculous. Looks like he's getting the Turps (?) out and then we're gonna clean it properly :)
I wish my OH would be so understanding about the bed situation :haha:
That's so strange that you don't get OBEM! I watched an american one a while ago so just assumed that you did... :wacko:

*MrsHippo* - My MW hasn't really spoken about pain relief or anything yet... Strange!
That baby hammock looks so cool!
I love One Born Every Minute! Tried to get OH to watch it last night but he was having none of it - may be down to the fact that he's got a icky tummy to start with though :haha:

*LinzyLou* - Sorry your test didn't go so well! :hugs: 
I have to go to the Doctors at 8:40am on Tuesday, have bloods drawn sick:), drink an energy/sugary drink within 5 minutes, and then sit there for 2 hours and have more bloods drawn sick:) at 10:40am. I live round the corner from the bloody place but i'm not allowed to go home inbetween incase I get the urge to clean up or go for a walk - they clearly don't know me! So I've managed to rope my mum into coming with me :)

*As For Me..* here's the promised vid.. sorry for the quality! Oh and 27 and 28 week bumps too :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJy6naLSWFY


PS - Wish me luck, I'm entering the Third Tri forum today... :argh:
 



Attached Files:







27w.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









28w.JPG
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1









Ev4Wk.JPG
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby_nurse

*hayley* sorry to hear people have been saying un constructive comments about your size, I'm sure you look lovely I think people just think when your pregnant its an excuse to give comments on your weight that are just plain rude!!

*lauren* my boobs have took a life of their own since I got pregnant! I must have spent over £100 on bras since I got pregnant, I've increased from a D to a G cup. I went to a lovely shop that caters for " larger" bussomed ladies (bravissimo) and a lovely lady measured me for some new ones with a little growing room so hopefully these will last until about 36 weeks now when I get refitted for maternity bras. 

Sorry to hear about the reflux. Touch wood I haven't suffered too badly so far. Try sleeping on your left side as it aids digestion. We put babies with reflux on their left at work and it does help relieve things a little.

Good luck to any ladies having the glucose test next few days, hope it goes well :) 

*afm* well I ended up having to get signed off work :dohh: I went back New Year's Day and was still in pain with my hips/back and it was only a short (6 hr) shift but I was still tired and can't really concentrate on my job properly because I'm in so much discomfort. Also I have suffered from depression in the past and it has been creeping back the last few weeks, the combination of being in pain and work environment just being so stressful and intense I don't feel I'm coping very well ATM so I was in tears before I went to work panicking about how bad it would be :cry:

So I saw the dr yesterday she was quite understanding and said it sounds like I have SPD and that the only thing to do is rest really. She has referred me for physio and signed me off for 2 weeks. So after that I only have 2 weeks left before I leave. I'm not sure yet whether I will just get signed off for the last 2 weeks or try and go back. I feel like a massive failure for leaving at 28 weeks when people last longer but I don't feel right physically or emotionally at the moment and need to put myself and LO first as I can't be a good nurse when I feel like this. Still feel awful though for being crap at coping with stuff.

OH finished painting the nursery it looks fab. The furniture should be delivered tomorrow or Saturday so excited about that. I am going to try and put my time off to good use and get crafty and do some paintings or craft work for LO's nursery as well as giving the house a massive clear out.

I'm off to see midwife in an hour, I'm a little nervous as have gained 7lb in the last 3 weeks which is way way too much and I know it's all because I've been eating too much food as comfort! I think I may be measuring larger than I should! I am also going to ask whether I need to glucose test as I found out my mum had gestational diabetes with all 3 of her pregnancies.

Finally it's my first NCT class tonight I'm so so nervous!! Just nervous it won't be my cup of tea or the people there won't be nice or like me! I'll keep you updated.

Sorry for the massive long whiny post!!


----------



## Laura91

I just rang up a local company that does 3D/4D scans to get some information.

We were looking at a 3D/4D Bonding Scan - £110:
- 1 hour appointment
- Baby measurements and weight estimate
- DVD of scan
- CD of all 3D images
- 6 coloured high quality gloss 6x4 prints
- Selection of black & white thermal photographs (hospital style)
- Optional fetal sexing


Everything was going perfect until she said they only had this Saturday at 12:30pm left, otherwise I would have to wait 2 weeks :shock:

So I booked! :dance:

We get to see our baby in 2 days! I'm way too excited!

I text T saying "don't be mad but I just spent £110..."
He put "on what?!"
Me.. "for us to see our baby on Saturday!"
Him "thank god for that, thought you'd bloody bought more clothes! ;)"


Alex, :hugs: heading over to your journal now! xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Laura left a note for you in your journal :) 

Midwife went ok although she always seems so uninterested it does put me off a bit, oh well! BP fine (lowest its ever been), urine clear, she said I didn't need GT test but we'll keep an eye on it. She also did repeat bloods for iron etc. Bump was measuring 27cm so a bit small (30th centile) she said we'll keep an eye on it but as long as it doesn't tail off too much it's ok. Booked for whooping cough jab in a few weeks and to see dr - anyone else having jab?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, I loved the video you posted. Watching Aiden move around in my belly is one of my favorite things to do. I love the bump pictures too. 

I'm really excited for your 3D/4D scan. I got a laugh out of your OH being glad that, that's what you spent the money on instead of more clothes. :haha:

Alex, I'm so sorry that you've been having a rough time. But like you said, you have to do what is best for you and your baby and if that means leaving work at 28 weeks then try not to beat yourself up over it. :hugs:

I hope your first NCT class goes well too.


----------



## Laura91

Glad your appointment went well :) There's only one thing I hate about my midwife, she's always late. She never gets to the office until 9:20 and I generally book the 9am appointment. She then takes 15 minutes getting everything set up, making my appointment 30ish minutes late :roll: She is really lovely though :haha:

She didn't mention anything about the whooping cough jab.. :shrug: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I haven't been told anything about the whooping cough vaccine either, maybe at my next appointment.


----------



## doggylover

Now you all mention it I also didn't hear any info yesterday about whooping cough vaccine. Wasn't my regular midwife (she has norovirus) so maybe that's why. Will have to remember to ask at the end of the month.

*Brittany*, guess what my mum did today? Sent me a text saying "I'm getting some nappies for Jacob (my nephew) and they have buy one get one free on pampers. Shall I get you some newborn size?" So I responded no, we have the ones she gave us last week and we are using cloth (just in case she had a stroke or something and forgot...) and she sent me one back saying "oh too late, I didn't see that message so bought them anyway. I'm sure they'll get used!" :dohh: woman, seriously, are you trying to make me yell at you?! I don't understand how much clearer I can be!! 

*Laura*: oh my gosh I love that video!!! I can't believe how well she responds when you poke her! My baby just ignores me (can't wait for those teenage years...) but she is so responsive! That is so cool! I got the mothercare my3 https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Mychoice-3-wheeler/psK0976,default,pd.html
It's not everyone's cup of tea as its pretty sturdy, but perfect for us and I adore it! I keep going to have a wee peek at it :blush: my mum also thinks its bad luck to have it in the house, but I got it delivered to dh at work as there is always someone there and he brought it straight home. Wish it was at my parents, their hall is much longer for playing with it!! So exciting about your scan! She is going to look so much like a proper baby when you see her! (Probably a silly thing to say, I hope you know what I mean?!) 

*Lindsey*, sorry to hear your gtt test didn't end well. Fingers crossed the next one goes a bit more smoothly for you and it was just a one off thing. And your dh is too cute looking up baby gear, mine is so excited, but he lets me do all the online searching and then just gives his opinion! 

*Alex*, you do not need to feel bad about getting signed off work! Nobody will think any less of you, you have a very tough job, and need to put you and your baby first. If in two weeks you feel well enough to go back for the next two weeks, super! And if not, it's best for you and LO just to rest and take things easy so that when your baby arrives they are in good shape. Plus if its affecting your work (which is a really intense job) then everyone should be supporting you in taking the time off. Let us know how your NCT class goes!

Afm, for the last few days every evening my back has been getting sore in the weirdest spot - about half way up on my right hand side, in a really specific point. It's a weird pain and nothing seems to alleviate it, and I have no idea what brings it on, so very annoying. 

My colleagues were irritating me today - first day of term and they were moaning by break time. I am counting down the days until I don't have to listen to them anymore! (That said I will be incredibly sad to leave my job lol!)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - I love that video! Your LO is soooo active! Mine always FEELS like the movements are huge and that my tummy should be moving, but when I look its barely visible!
Yay for the scan!! Is it with Babybond??

*Alex* - I'm so sorry to hear of the problems you've been having :/ It certainly sounds like being signed off is necessary and I hope it will help you to start feeling better. Let us know how your NCT class goes!
I plan on having the whooping cough jab - I've seen from posters in drs surgeries that any pregnant woman is able to have it from 28 weeks of pregnancy. 

*Sarah[/B - yay for new things!  Aww I hope you find something to relieve the sore back - maybe OH needs to give you a nice hour long massage? 

AFM - not much new here. No more leakage thank goodness! Starting to get a bit freaked out by how close the due dates are, and getting scared that I still haven't had an appointment through to discuss a c-section - leaving it all a bit late in the day in my opinion! :/ I just want to know whats happening. 
Other than that, I have been noticing that my bump feels quite heavy and tender lately - has anybody else had that?
I've also been getting Braxton Hicks quite often! Not at all painful but just a weird feeling!*


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, I can't wait to see pictures of your finished nursery. Ours is getting there. Just need to add the wall decal, install the crown molding, and I want to find a small end table and lamp to go next to the glider. How do you plan to organize everything? I'll look into that breast pump you mentioned. My ex-SIL had the Medela but sold it because she barely touched it after the baby was born (she wasn't working), so I'd hate to spend $300 on something I might rarely use. But I do want one just in case, even if it's a single electric or maybe a manual one to start.

*Laura*, welcome to third tri!! Very cute bump. :) I'm sure your test will go fine! I do think it makes it harder when you're essentially "trapped" in the waiting room but that's good you'll have some company. Love the video. Watching my belly move is one of the best things about pregnancy, imo, but my baby is nowhere near as responsive to my poking and prodding as yours! She'll kick a bunch if I just leave her alone, but the second I try to play with her she goes off and hides. And that's great about the 4D scan!! I'd love to see my LO one more time before she gets here.

*Alex*, don't feel awful. You're doing what's best for you and your baby. :hugs: Glad your appointment went well and that you don't need the GTT! No one has mentioned the whooping cough vaccine so I don't know much about it but I'll ask at my next appointment. Let us know about the NCT class - mine starts on Monday so I'm right there with you. 

*Sarah*, what kind of pain is it? Like an ache or a stabbing pain? I second the back massage! It's nice to have my DH so involved. He's usually a quiet guy who doesn't share emotions so it's fun to see him get excited about the baby.

*Hayley*, my bump feels the same! That's the best way to describe it...heavy and tender. Especially in the mornings but yesterday it seemed to last all day. And I'm super tired at the same time. Maybe it's another growth spurt?

*As for me*, I forgot to mention but last week in the shower, I dripped a few drops of milk! Nothing has happened since (even if I squeeze them) but it was pretty crazy. I know it's natural but I almost hope it doesn't happen again until LO gets here! :lol:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down Alex, depression is a *******. Hopefully you will manage to pick yourself back up before it gets to that point and I definately agree with the girls that you have done the right thing by having the time off. I struggle at work some days and I spend most of that sitting down and at least if I am having a hard day I can pretty much lock myself in my office....you don't get that option so don't feel as though you have failed, you can only do what you can. Your body tells you when you need a break...and thats now. Also, don't feel as though you need to go back after the two weeks, if you feel as though you want to take the remaining two weeks off then tell your doctor that. They won't judge you for asking. 

Laura, loved watching the video :) my LO makes my belly wobble around like that, love watching it. Also, great news about the scan!!! how exciting, got mine next Sunday!! 

My mw hasn't spoken to me about the jab either....if I'm honest she is a bit pants. She is lovely but when it comes to anything medical she doesn't have a clue. I remember asking her about something that was worrying me a little and she just told me that she didn't know what it was and then changed subject!! :O the problem has stopped now so I'm not worried but if it had continued I think I would have gone to see a doctor instead. Also, talking of jabs. She still never mentioned the flu jab....so still haven't had that. 

My bump is the same Hayley, it feels almost like I'm extremely bloated. The skin feels really tight and I have to rub it reguarly just to make it feel a little better. As for BH, I don't think I have had that yet. I get the odd twinge and stuff but again, don't know what it is. Most of my pain is low down around my hip area which I believe is just ligament pain? Then once in a while I will get pains right at the top of my bump which are made worse when I bend or something. 

AFM I had a much better nights sleep last night, although I have been really tired all day and even went to sleep on the sofa for an hour after work. My bag that I won was also delivered this evening :) Today we had two estate agents come round to do the part ex valuation so I literally have everything crossed that they will come back with a valuation worth what we need for the move to go ahead. We have had them in the past, one was good (but they required full 10% deposit which we would struggle with as these only require 5%) then the second was shockingly bad. I seem to prepare myself for the worst all the time :( we so despirately want to move as hate living here but nothing seems to ever go to plan and we just can't afford to get the money together for a full deposit as well as all the fees and move privately. Then there is the case of getting rid of this place, no one is buying apartments at the moment :(

Anyway, moan over. Glad its Friday tomorrow!! yey.


----------



## MrsHippo

I just noticed that it blanked out a word I used!! :O it wasn't even that bad a word!!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley and Lindsey, my dh is USELESS with massage :haha: he 'rubs' (read 'stabs at'!)my back for approximately two minutes, then complains his hand hurts from the pressure :dohh: what a baby! The irony is, he adores having his back rubbed and moans if I stop after 5/6 minutes of continuous rubbing. Men are so useless at times.

The pain is a definite ache, but sitting up super straight seems to help, so I'm considering bringing the exercise ball from my parents to our house to start using and see if that helps. I'm a tad worried the dog might pop it (while I'm on it!) though!

Hayley, I honestly can't believe you still haven't had a consult about your c section. Have you got a date at least? Not good considering we are getting very close.

Lindsey, I can't believe you then squeezed to see if more milk would come out! I'm terrified of my nipples at the minute just in case I look sideways and start leaking! At least it happened in the shower and not when you were at work or something! I can't imagine what it's like...it must have been so strange! I'd prefer not to find out until LO is here though!

Lauren I have had the grand total of 1 BH so far! Well that I know of. I assumed it would be accompanied by more, but nothing :shrug: and that was over a week ago, so I guess not everyone gets a pile of them. Fingers crossed for the house valuation. The property market is definitely a bitch ATM, and apartments unfortunately don't seem to be fairing well. My friend was told straight up by her estate agent that he wouldn't even bother putting it on the market if he were her :shock: but she did want to put it on for the same amount she bought it for during the peak :dohh:

Afm, sending out my feelers to people I know trying to get someone I trust to cover my maternity leave. They decided not to advertise, and my boss is so lazy he came today to see me and went on for ages about how tough it was finding someone and if only I knew people who could take over...so now it's somehow fallen on me :wacko: easy enough as I've just had to send out a few emails to teachers I trained with, but honestly, some people are so lazy!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am worrying about cover for work too...when we employed someone to help me I dealt with the majority of it (our HR dept have to sort out the advert ect) but I went through the CVs, shortlisted and interviewed. This time around I'm not allowed :/ I was bugging my manager since begining of November about it then one day he turned around and went '*** will deal with it because I don't have time' - Now she has never dealt with anything like it before, she is also clinical and has been really busy as we are short staffed so she hasn't even submitted an application for cover to HR. Soooo, IF she manages to sort it out within the next couple of weeks it will be at least a week until it is actually advertised, they will choose how long to advertise for then we have to shortlist and interview - THEN they might still need to give 1 months notice. AND then I have to bloody train them!! I am leaving mid March!!! If they don't do it in time they can p*off if they think I am staying longer to train them. I am really angry about it actually. I care so much about my job and it is hard, they will have a huge responsibility too. It will be my responsibility to make sure they know what they are doing before I leave. H (my colleague) only works part time so she will have no chance of being able to train a full timer as well as do the work. She physically will not have the time in the day. But I know what will happen - it will be the last week and I will get moaned at by my manager. pffft I'm sorry, but I have offered on more than one occasion to sort this out but he doesn't want me to. Obviously once I go, I go and I'm not taking any responsibility for when the sh*t hits the fan because I have done all I can. It is my colleague I will feel sorry for because when things go wrong she will be the one left to deal with it. She doesn't have to work, she only does purely to keep herself busy so she could walk out if things got tough - she did tell me that too. I'd hate to go back to work and her not be there :( I am dreading leaving actually - well I can't wait but I am really worried about how badly things are going to go because of how bad they have managed it. Its not like I have only just told them, they have had plenty of notice. 

hmmmm. Sorry for the moan...again.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - eek at the milk! I keep dreading seeing any coming out lol. I know it happens to most people though...like Sarah said, I keep trying not to look in their general direction just incase lol.
Yeah maybe its a growth spurt happening?! Mine was more sore yesterday too, definitely eased off today!

*Lauren* - With the flu jab (and the whooping cough jab actually) you just make an appointment yourself with the nurse at your GP practice. The midwife should have told you about it though! I had leaflets in my information pack too though.
You probably have had BH you know - its so easy to miss it! I've only noticed it in the past few days but I'm sure it happens other times and I just don't realise.
Its completely painless but you just contract and your bump becomes ROCK HARD to the touch. Its an odd sensation when you realise its happening because then you become a bit aware of a tightening sensation. 
Aww it must be so stressful trying to sort everything out with mortgages etc :/ 
We could be joining you in that soon, as we just found out today that we've been accepted for the governments HomeBuy scheme! Need to find out a bit more about it tomorrow but at least its a bit of light at the end of the tunnel!

*Sarah* - If I were you I'd be sitting DH down and listing all of the things you have had to deal with over the past 28 weeks, and telling him to consider all of those things before he complains about his sore hands from massaging you :haha:
Honestly - men!!! lol.
I'm glad you also think its getting a bit late in the day for my consult about the c-section - I was wondering if I'm just really impatient :/
I think maybe I should call them tomorrow and chase up the appointment.
I haven't got a date or anything, no. Its so stressing me out the later on it gets :/


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :coffee: So, so, so tired today - roll on 5pm :(

*DoggyLover* - She's always like it :) Ooh I looked at the MY3! Isn't that the one that's from the same people as Quinny Buzz? And I definitely know what you mean about looking like a proper baby :haha: 
That's crazy that you have to find someone to cover your job for you - saying that, I had to do the same. I thought it was just my boss that was an arse.

*LiverpoolLass* - No I didn't end up going with BabyBond, they seemed quite expensive compared to the place we're going. It's only small - I think it's just a husband and wife - and it's their hobby rather than their job so everyone who I've spoken to loved their experience, they don't rush you around etc.
Hope you get an appointment soon - definitely get on their case about it soon!

*LinzyLou* - Thank you :flower: I'm dreading the leaky boob thing :dohh:

*MrsHippo* - I really wanna know what word they blanked out now :haha:
Hope you get a good valuation!
Hope you manage to sort out the work situation too!

*AsForMe...* I got home from work last night and had to lay on the sofa for the rest of the night :( I get the bus to/from work and then have a 5 minute walk from the bus stop to my house. Well all the way home my lower back was sore - I felt like I needed to bend forward slightly to relieve the pain? And I had pain in my lady bits too making me want to bend backwords-ish to relieve the pain from that - I couldn't win!
Anyway, I got home and couldn't bloody get one of my shoes off - Uggs :dohh: I couldn't reach down enough to get it off so ended up kicking around like an idiot for a good 5 minutes :shy:
Then whenever I wanted to get up, I struggled to :( It was like I was an old woman! It sort of hurt to straighten my back and ached in my bits when I walked.

Looked on Google this morning (I know I shouldn't!) and everything is pointing to SPD (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction) :nope: Apparently, nearly 1 in 4 women suffer from it. I'm gonna ring the doctors later today if it carries on.
One of the Google results was a thread from here which listed some of the common symptoms - green are which I suffer from..

- Clicking of hips
- Pain in lower back region
- Pain on/around pubic bone area
- Pain in hips
- Ache/ pain radiating down inner thighs
- Difficulty rolling over in bed
- Pain when laying on back
- Pain often worse on walking or if sitting in one position for too long


:(


----------



## baby_nurse

Firstly thank you all so so much ladies for your lovely kind supportive comments about me being signed off from work :flower: it's lovely to know I'm not being judged and can chat to you all on here and feel supported. My friends/family IRL have all said the same thing as you ladies so I know I'm supported all round but still worried I'm going to get a shouty phone call from my manager demanding I come back to work/take maternity leave.

*linzy* my boobs have also started leaking, after a bath usually. It's only colostrum but I do admit I had a little squeeze to see what was there then freaked out massively and have been too scared to go near them since :haha:

*doggylover* sorry about your mum! It sounds like she "knows best" lol or wants to know best! My mum is the same. I think it is just the beginning of a gritted teeth relationship with my mum. The other day we nearly had an argument about baby bumpers. I was trying to explain they don't really advise them anymore due to increased risk of cot death and my mum was having none of it and saying baby would get its head stuck in the bars :dohh: there was a lot of "in my day" grumblings coming from her!

*liverpoollass* I'd definitely get on the case to find out what's going on with the c section as you are getting quite close now!! 

*laura91* it does sound like the beginnings of SPD which is what I was diagnosed with the other day. I don't think I've got it severely but as soon as I start walking about for more than an hour my hip starts to hurt. It also hurts when I spread my legs apart and when the midwife pressed on my pelvis yesterday that hurt as well. Sometimes its like a shooting pain down my bum and other tomes its like a grinding in my hip. I've been referred for physio but they advise to try and keep your legs together as much as possible. Sitting on an exercise ball really helps me as we'll. I also sleep with a v pillow between my legs. Sorry your suffering mine is only mild/moderate but is really annoying so I really feel for ladies with it badly. 

It seems a few of us ladies are suffered from back ache/hip ache/bump ache which sucks but unfortunately think is a common thing during 3rd try :dohh:
My bump isn't painful as such but quite tight and itchy at times so I'm still using a ton of moisturiser to keep my itching at bay. I think I may have been getting BH and not realising! I thought BH hurt but have been getting the weird tightening thing for ages and just thought it was bump being weird lol. Can anyone else see/feel their own heartbeat on their bump? I can see my heart beating when I lay down and feel it really strongly, maybe it's because I have an anterior placenta.

*as for me* I had my first NCT class yesterday and despite my concerns it was actually fab! Much much better than I could have ever expected. I thought it would be full of annoy middle class snotty ladies only wanting whale music but it was people just like me with the same worries/concerns and funny stories. The other couples seems really friendly and down to earth and the instructor seems really nice as well and quite unbiased with is good as I'd heard sometimes they push for completely natural labours and poo poo any pain relief whereas she just seemed quite informative about lots of aspects. It was a little cringey in parts (felt bit weird doing relaxation in a room full of people) and we did the usual icebreaker stuff which freaked out my poor OH as he is a shy little soul but even he admitted he'd learnt loads and found it really informative. I also found it really positive discussing my fears and concerns with a group of RL ladies and stuff I thought I was just feeling (like worried about losing my sense of self and just becoming a mum who only talks about my baby and forgetting I had a life before that!) the other ladies all felt the same and I found that really really positive to share. I already feel a little more reassured about birth. My main reason for going is that my job has made me very negative towards birth as I see the bad births my perception is really skewed and I'm convinced my baby will die/get into difficulty and the class has already helped me quash some of those feelings and feel a bit more relaxed and hopefully gear towards a less stressful/fearful birth. I think the combination of these classes and being away from work for a while will help me hopefully be a more relaxed momma :thumbup:


----------



## baby_nurse

Oh forgot bout my funny story that I thought would all give you a giggle. Last night I must have been having a funny dream as I woke up in the middle of the night pulling at poor OH's head and asking "is it a boy or a girl!" I think I was trying to deliver him!! I think I must have been having odd dreams after my class lol!! Poor OH just laughed and made me go back to sleep but I feel awful today I hope I wasn't pulling on his head to hard poor bloke being beheaded by his crazy wife?!


----------



## Laura91

Alex, don't get me started on the "in my day" comments :growlmad: If I have to try and explain my choices to MIL one more time, I'll scream. She doesn't understand why I gave up smoking straight away and why I can't have the 'odd one' saywhat:), why I won't have a glass of wine or two with her, why I avoid certain foods etc. Ummm, because I want the best for my baby?! :dohh:

Did you go to your doctors about it or speak to your midwife? I'm unsure who I actually need to speak to about it :shrug:

I'm sat at my desk at work and it is hurting to even cross my bloody legs! I just got up to get something and my back is killing :( 

I'm gonna have a quick look on the net at exercise balls, I'm sure they do them in Argos pretty cheap..

Thinking about it, I took my Christmas stuff down the other day and my back was hurting then, and the next day - I thought it was just because I'd overdone it with the cleaning.. maybe not?

Re the heartbeat thing, yes! I thought I was just crazy :haha: 

Glad your NCT class went well :thumbup:

Oh, your poor OH! But then again, it won't hurt him to 'feel' involved in some of the pregnancy craziness :haha:! xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Just a quick message, haven't read any recent posts yet - will do that later :) but wanted to tell you now before I forget. For UK, they are holding the baby and toddler show in liverpool at the echo arena on 2-3rd February. I think I am going, will be a bit of a drive for me... Think about 2 hours... But it's the only one within our dates apart from London which is 22-24th feb :)


----------



## baby_nurse

*mrshippo* I might go to that show, although a bit of a drive for me as we'll, not sure if I'll have much less to still buy in February! 

Look what just arrived yay! Poor OH is gonna have a busy weekend building the furniture lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura91

Oooh I wanna see it all! x


----------



## linzylou

I'm sitting at my second 3-hr GTT (which is actually going really well) so this response will be short but a few quick things:

Alex, I'm so relieved that you liked your class. Mine starts Monday and I'm mostly excited but a little nervous so that was encouraging.

Laura, I would definitely recommend an exercise ball. I have one and love it!! It makes my hips and back feel so much better.

I'll write a better response when I'm back at home on my computer.


----------



## doggylover

*alex* :happydance: for all the furniture! Can't wait to see it all up and looking lovely! I'm glad your nct class went well, and lol at the whale music comment!! :haha: glad there was none of that. I hadn't even thought about how hard it must be for you being a neonatal nurse (I'm not sure if that's the right term?) and thinking about your own labour. So I'm glad that it was able to relieve some of your worries and fears in that respect as well. Sounds like a good session all round! Well apart from the after effects of your dreams and trying to pull dh's head off! :rofl: the poor mine! Mine would never let me live that down! Generally my mum and I get on great, but I am starting to worry that when the baby comes my views on things might be a lot different than she thinks. Just a couple of bits and bobs she's mentioned (casually in relation to totally other people/things) recently have made me wonder...

*laura* apparently all bosses are idiots lol! I'm so sorry you are having so much pain. Definitely speak to yur midwife ASAP, as I know they can give you a type of belt thing to wear to try and relieve the pain. And there is me moaning about my slightly sore back when you are hopping around trying to kick your shoes off (sorry, that bit did make me laugh!) and in agony. I wish I could suggest something to help...long baths maybe? Nice and tepid of course :dohh: damn pregnancy! And yep the my3 is apparently also made by quinny - it's basically an own brand version of the buzz! So me (being the cheapskate that I am!) went for it as they are so similar, but the my3 is much cheaper! 

*hayley* nope you are definitely not panicking or over-reacting about not having had a c section discussion yet. I would phone them ASAP, even if its just to get the ball rolling and put the idea in their minds and, more importantly, in your notes! I think I use the pregnancy excuse too often and dh has become immune :haha: for things like "get me a drink. I'm pregnant" so dh will still give me no sympathy about my back!

*lauren* your work situation sounds like a total pain. At least all I had to do was Facebook a few people I know and tell them if they want my job to send a CV to the school, and get a few numbers. Luckily teaching is so generic that as long as I get someone in the same subject (geography) it'll take me less than a day to sort them out with what's happening. Whereas it sounds like your situation is a total nightmare. I totally agree that you shouldn't even think about training anyone, or helping out, after you start maternity. You've offered to sort it, that's been rejected, unfortunately your poor colleague is going to suffer because of it. What a mess...

Afm, so glad it's Friday (even though, yes, I only worked two days this week!) no idea how I'm going to make it through the next 9 weeks! If the next 45 days drag like today did I will be begging them to let me go sooner!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren & Alex* - I'm going to the baby and toddler show too! :D I can't not, given that its just down the road! I'm quite excited!! :)

*Alex* - I'm glad your class went well! And I have been talking about the same fears with my cousin who is visiting from Gibraltar atm - she has no kids and we were talking about me becoming a Mummy, I didn't mean to but all these thoughts just came pouring out of me about how terrified I am that I'll turn into a dull "Mummy" type who never talks or thinks about anything non-child related and that I'll stop having anything in common with my non-Mummy friends!!
I felt better after talking to her about it too... the old BT ads were right, its definitely good to talk! hehe.

*Sarah* - Thanks! I called the midwife today and chased it up. She said its because the consultant has been off for the holidays basically since the middle of december! :dohh: So she said I should be getting an appointment through within the next week or so. *fingers crossed*

*Laura* - Aww, well I hope you enjoy it. Do share your pics with us! I'm dying to see what baby looks like at this stage! (I made the mistake of google imaging it once - won't be doing THAT again in a hurry.)


----------



## doggylover

Oh so sorry to disturb the consultant from their huge holiday, probably rolling round in all the insane money they make :haha: glad to hear the wheels are in motion!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> Oh so sorry to disturb the consultant from their huge holiday, probably rolling round in all the insane money they make :haha: glad to hear the wheels are in motion!

Lmao!! My thoughts exactly :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I would be so annoyed if my mother continued to buy me disposable diapers after I have told her I'm using cloth. I would seriously donate them somewhere and then tell my mom that's what I did with them. Maybe she would get the hint then? SIL gave me some formula even though I'm breastfeeding (I think she did this because it's not the brand of formula she used and doesn't want it sitting at her house) and I intend to donate that myself. Sure breastfeeding might not work out and I may need formual but I don't want to have formula sitting around my house as if it's not going to work out. Someone will get use out of it, it's just not going to be me.

My DH is similar to yours with the massage. Usually he rubs so hard that it hurts so I basically ask him to stop since he's not helping anything or if he isn't hurting me he repeatedly asks me if he had massaged long enough. I think he purposely makes giving me a massage unenjoyable so that I won't ask him to do it. :dohh:

*Lindsey* I plan to set up the glider and dresser on the same wall and basically use the dresser top as an end table. Then on the other wall I plan to have a bookcase for books and other storage and the crib/changer next to that. This will make more sense once I have pictures. The painting should be done Sunday so once my vacuum arrives (I ordered a Dyson since my other cheapo vacuum decided to stop working) I'll get the room cleaned up and start putting stuff together so y'all will have a better idea of what I'm talking about.

As for the breastpump, I found the one I mentioned for $119 on Amazon so not bad at all. It was also recommended to me by a few ladies on here who said it is just as good as the Medela but way better priced. I'm planning to order my pump next week so I'll have it. I'm excited to mess around with it.

Glad your GTT is going much better today. Hopefully your results come back normal too. 

*Lauren* we seem to be having the same kind of pains. Mainly just pain in my hips like round ligament pain and sometimes pains right below my bump. I don't think I've had any BH though. 

*Alex* so glad your first NCT class went so well. 

:rofl: at your dream. I remember one night I was trying to get my DH out of bed because I wanted him to go exercise. I'm assuming I was dreaming about my own exercise routine. I don't know how my DH functions on the little sleep he does manage to get.

What all arrived for you today? My baby's dresser arrived this morning and I have the rest of my cloth diaper stuff + plus a few things for me coming.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany yet again I'm jealous of your cloth stash! What are you getting today? I really, seriously, need to order some wraps soon! I have some preloved but they are in pretty rubbish shape. I'm also debating whether or not I need to buy some newborn (I only have size 1s at the minute) so you never know, all those disposables my mum is buying might come in handy if baby is tiny :haha: (Not that he/she will be. I'm expecting a brute)
Interesting to read the set up for your nursery - I had planned to put my feeding chair in one corner, and just reading yours made me realise I won't have anything next to it to set things (like a glass of water etc) onto, so I may have to rethink and reshuffle a little bit. I obviously never discussed my furniture placement with DH as he asked me something last week, and I couldn't understand why he thought we would put the cot in that location! Turns out I had it all planned in my head but forgot to share! :haha:

So my hospital gives out DVDs instead of doing a hospital tour. One is one pain relief, and the other is showing you round the place. The pain relief one has scared me witless!! All these women telling HORRIR STORIES basically. They all said "this worked well for me...and this didn't" but their stories of what didn't work all conflicted, so one woman is saying she hated the epidural, another is saying it's a godsend and gas and air is the devil...how am I supposed to know what is going to work for me!? 

Has anyone actually written their birth plan yet? I'm thinking mine will be along the lines of
(If possible)
- Stay at home during early stages and use TENS and bath/shower
- At hospital try and stay as active as possible and continue with TENS for as long as I can
- Gas and air when needed
- If needed remifentinal (sp?)
- If needed epidural
- If needed C-section

I'd prefer to steer clear of the last 3 but my pain threshold is low, and you never know what might happen. I'm not too worried about labour at the minute, the only thing that DOES worry me is the lack of knowing what's going to happen. I'm a big planner, and I very much need to know the schedule. This is the ultimate in NOT knowing!

I did read the following in a pregnancy book which I'm hoping I can use as my mantra during labour:
"If you go for a run, or lift a heavy box, your muscles will not work beyond their limit. They will ache and you will feel pain, but the muscles will stop this before damage is done, and you are pushed beyond what you can handle. Labour is the same. The muscles during contractions will work hard, and push you to your limit - but your body knows what it can handle, and it will never push you further than that. Your muscles will stop before damage is done, and you are pushed beyond what you can handle."

A nice thought...let's see how that works in practice when I'm screaming for the epidural!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I ordered 6 prefold diapers, 3 more of the Kissaluvs fitted diapers, 2 diaper covers, and some Earth Mama Angel Baby Organic Heartburn tea and Peaceful Mama tea for myself. I'm officially finished with my cloth diaper stash with the exception of the diaper sprayer, disposable liners, and wet bags which my SIL has asked to give as a gift. I put everything that I have in spoiler tags if you want to see. Some of the diapers are for when Aiden is older so I won't be using everything right away. I have about 25 diapers that will start out at 5-6 lbs (I'm guessing Aiden will be 6-7 lbs based on what DH and I weighed when we were born) which should be plenty for doing laundry every other day. I really can't wait until Aiden is here so I can actually use this stuff.


Spoiler
3 Grovia Newborn AIO Cloth Diapers (5-12 lbs)
7 Kissaluvs Cotton Fleece Fitted Diaper (5-15 lbs)
3 Sweet Pea Indian Cotton Prefolds (6-10 lbs)
3 Grovia Prefolds (Size 1)
2 OsoCozy AIO cloth diapers (6-18 lbs)
4 Thirsties Duo AIO snap cloth diapers (6-18 lbs)
3 Rumparooz OS Pocket diaper (6-35 lbs)
4 bumGenius OS Pocket diaper (7-35 lbs)
3 Happy Heiny's OS Pocket Diaper (8-35 lbs)
1 Blueberry OS Pocket Diaper (8-35 lbs)
1 KaWaii Baby OS pocket diaper (8-36 lbs){I got this one free with one of my orders}
2 FuzziBunz OS Pocket Diaper (10-35 lbs)
2 Bumkins AIO cloth diaper (10-35 lbs)
1 Sweet Pea Newborn Diaper Cover (6-12 lbs)
1 Capri Diaper Cover (6-16 lbs)
1 Thirsties Duo Wrap Diaper Cover (6-18 lbs)
1 Blueberry MINI Coveralls Diaper Cover (6-18 lbs)
2 Organic Cotton Doublers
2 Hemp Babies Diaper Doublers
2 Diaper Snappies

I'm also like you with having the nursery all planned out in my head. I tried to walk around the nursery with DH and pointed out where I was wanting to put everything so he knew what I was thinking.

I'm sorry about the DVDs you got from the hospital making it all confusing. I guess it's true what they say about every woman being different. I guess all you can do is try to go with your birth plan (I have not started mine but I know my hospital has this very detailed Q&A form pertaining to labor and delivery that I need to fill out when I pre-register) but have an open mind at the same time that you might need more to help with the pain or that you might not be able to have a vaginal delivery, etc. It seems like you're on the right track with your birth plan as accepting those things as possibilities.


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex that story really made me laugh....I can just picture it happening haha

I have thought about a birthing plan although I don't particuarly have one. The only things I really want to put in mine is that I want a water birth (if available on d.day), I want to be in control and if I want pain relief I will ask for it as and when I want it. I don't want to walk in with a list of things I want to take. I seem to have a chilled back kind of attitude towards it - as in, baby will come out how it wants to, no planning is going to change what happens. Its like the weather lol, completely out of our hands. I do want to try and make it as comfortable as possible though. I hate the idea of sitting on a bed in a little room. Like they said on one born every minute the other night, squatting is the best and most natural position. They also said women should try and move around as much as possible. 

I can't wait to see everyone's finished nurseries :o)

We got all our clothes out today to see how much we had and in what sizes, then went out to buy a load of basic bits - vests, bibs, little hats, socks, babygrows, tights and a couple of other things. Just need to buy a few more cardigans in different sizes and I want to buy a couple of little outfits as all she seems to have are sleep suits. Once I have them we will be finished for clothes :) While we were there (Asda) I looked at the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles, they are the ones I am planning on buying, in Asda the 6 pack was 25 pounds but found them on amazon prime currently for 10.39 instead of 25.99!!! Thats a massive saving!! So will definately be buying from there instead. 

I am sad to hear a couple of you are having problems with your mums. I feel your fustration though, especially with the nappy thing. I think its very rude. Almost like she is telling you 'you have this plan in your head but I know you won't stick to it' or its something that she doesn't agree with. End of the day, we are all adults now and we make our own decisions - especially when it comes to OUR babies. My mum hasn't caused any problems at all for me, in fact, she has been really good. She is great for advice but doesn't tell me how to do something or what I should or shouldn't be doing.

Here is my most recent photo :) I was getting ready a couple of days ago, walked past the mirror and thought OMG is that really me haha!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, that's exactly how I feel - like my mum is saying I won't stick to using cloth. It definitely annoys me and makes me more determined than ever that it WILL work for us! Lovely bump picture! And I know what you mean, sometimes it's hard to believe we have these big bumps! The other day I looked down and was properly startled as I somehow managed to forget I was pregnant! Glad you are getting a good saving on the bottles. Asda are pretty good for baby clothes I think, they have a be selection of the basics at a great price. Oh I love little baby tights! I'm sure everything you got for her is so cute! I love looking at my baby stuff, it just seems so small!

Brittany, just whoa at your cloth stash! I really love the patterns of the Grovia nappies, they are high on my list of things to order for when baby is a bit older (I've decided not to order all my nappies now, and wait until baby is almost out of the ones I have before starting to find new brands for us) I love the woodland pattern for the grovia. you seem to have a lot of brands that I haven't heard of as well, I'm looking to see if we can get them here in the UK but some of them don't seem to have UK stockists which is annoying.

We all seem to have a similar view on our labour - we know what we would like, but we all know that anything could happen! I heard that first time mums tend to go in with their birth plan and then get very upset when they can't stick to it, so I think for us having that open mind will definitely mean that we are more accepting of anything that happens during labour.


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Just popping in to say that I had my 3D scan today, all pictures and a quick update is in my journal (link in siggy!) come over and take a peak! Didn't wanna overload with pictures in here as there are quite a few :shy:! xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh Laura that last picture when she is smiling is amazing!!! The 4D photos are incredible! They are so clear (it freaks me out how that all works!) and it's wonderful news that she is developing so well! Her measurements are great, just think you might get to meet her a little earlier than you had thought!

And amazing that you get to go back again next week! I can't wait to see how much she's changed and grown in a week!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I basically ordered a few from all the main diaper brands we have here. Just from looking at the diapers, I really think the Thirsties, Grovia and Kissaluvs fitted diapers are going to be my favorites but I won't know until I can actually start using them if they'll continue to be my favorites. Most of the others (except the prefolds) I don't see myself getting to use until Aiden is probably 10 lbs. Even though some of the OS diapers say they work at 7-8 lbs they still look awfully large so imagine I would have problems with leaking. 

I also think it's funny you mentioned loving the woodland pattern for the Grovia diaper because that is one I ordered. I found a buy 2 get 1 free deal on the grovia diapers so I ended up with the woodland pattern, the bicycles pattern, and the robots pattern.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Laura, I love the pictures you shared in your journal. Especially the one of her smiling. I almost want to go and have another 3D scan done around 35 weeks just because Aiden would be so much more developed then what he was at my 20 week scan but not quite sure DH will go for it since he'll be starting the slow months at work and we'll have to buy all the rest of our baby gear at that point.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Awww Laura so cute!!! Love the smiling picture! And so cool you'll get to go back next week for more! :)
Did they do the dvd today or next week?


----------



## MrsHippo

The photos are amazing Laura, I can't wait for mine next sunday :D Its a shame you couldn't get everything in the one day but on the other hand, you get to see her again :)

My mum made me think, we were talking about how far along I was...then she said ''I had Ellie at 32 weeks'' :O DON'T tell me that!!! Ellie did have complications so had to come out via c-section but its quite scary to know that she came out at 32 weeks. She is now a healthy 12 year old :shock:

I have noticed this week that bean has developed a routine. I was worrying that her movements were so irregular I wouldn't know if anything was wrong. But what I have found is that she wakes up about 7:30am, I think its strange how its pretty much the same time every morning. I get up around that time when I go to work but she still wakes up at that time if I am still in bed. She wakes me up!! Then I will feel her throughout the day, more so after I have eaten. Then she goes to sleep about 11pm and I don't feel anything all night until the morning again even if I wake up to go to the toilet ect. Bless her :baby: lets hope she keeps that routine hehe


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> I also think it's funny you mentioned loving the woodland pattern for the Grovia diaper because that is one I ordered. I found a buy 2 get 1 free deal on the grovia diapers so I ended up with the woodland pattern, the bicycles pattern, and the robots pattern.

I agree that some OS nappies look massive, and probably bulky on a newborn, but it sounds like you'll have lots to get you through until then. I love all those patterns you bought ^^! The main reason I don't want to buy too many now is that I love some of the gender specific patterns, especially from grovia and Charlie banana, so I want to wait to know which sort to get for later on. The thirsties patterns are so cute too, I love the owl print!

Lauren, sounds like your little lady is very regular! Hopefully that continues when she arrives, making things a bit easier. I haven't managed to establish any major routine yet. I know baby is most active in the evening and that's about it! Like you, I'm worried I won't then notice reduced movements, so it's great that you can now keep a good eye on what she is doing in there. And fingers crossed we all go a bit longer than 32 weeks :shock: I'm sure at least one of us will go a little early, but hopefully longer than that!


----------



## Laura91

Thanks ladies :flower:

*ILoveLucy* - The place where I went said you're best going between 28-32 weeks as there's still enough fluid around baby to get good pictures - you can still get good ones after this but they're more squished up.. Just a thought incase you do want to get another one done :)

*LiverpoolLass * - We got a DVD with 13 minutes footage on, i've gotta get my dad to play around with it and convert it so I can put it on Youtube and then i'll put the link on here for you :) We get another DVD and more pictures next week - I can't wait!

He said that she's weighing about 3lbs already :wacko: Has anyone else had any weight measurements done? I'm a little worried because all her measurements and her weight are pointing towards 29w :shrug:
I suppose she'll come when she comes - *DoggyLover*, looks like I could be in for a monster baby after all :haha:! xx


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, he said that even though she's 3lb (ish), her skin is still slightly wrinkled.. So he's hoping that by next week she'll have put a little chub on :)


----------



## doggylover

Laura I wouldn't worry that she is measuring a little big at all - that just hopefully means you'll get to meet her a little sooner than expected!! And I bet when she arrives she's actually really petite and all the worrying about a monster is for nothing! (I am hoping that happens with me!)

Bought a breast pump yesterday, along with a little pair of leggings and a pram suit. March/April are so unreliable that it could either be roasting...or freezing! I don't want baby to freeze if our weather plays up (or does it's normal thing!!) I also brought my car seat and loads of borrowed baby stuff from my SIL back to our house, so we are filling up different parts of the house with baby bits!


----------



## Laura91

That's the one thing that's worrying me about when she's here too - weather!

I've been buying mostly babygrows (all in ones) and think if it's cold i'm gonna stick a knitted cardy over - OH's grandma has knitted some lovely ones for us :)

My mum said that's what she used to do when me and my sister were little :shrug: 

As for baby bits taking over the house, we sorted baby's room out for the millionth time yesterday. People have been buying us all sorts over Christmas and in the sales and we've just been putting everything in the cot.

Managed to tidy and put everything where it will probably end up and it looks loads better. Just have to clean the carpet now :( x


----------



## MrsHippo

I worry about mine being big because I feel as though my bump is just getting bigger and bigger.... What if it doesn't stop lol?? 

Just waiting for mw now, hate having blood taken :( 

Also, had bad news about the housing thing today :( was in tears earlier but I think my emotions just took over. I don't think I would have been that upset usually. But unless we can miraculously pull 20k out our arses we are officially stuck in my crappy apartment with horrible noisy, dirty neighbours :'( 

I wish I never even looked at that apartment. I hate living there!!! :'(


----------



## Laura91

Oh hun, don't know what to say - big hugs though :hugs: xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww Lauren, I'm sorry :( I know how you feel being stuck somewhere you don't want to be with baby on the way...its not nice. I hate feeling so helpess about it. :/ *hugs*

Laura - that sounds fab about the dvd! I haven't had any measuring done apart from bump measurements at my mw appointments. Maybe baby has just had a big growth spurt and will stay the same for a while now? All babies are different, fingers crossed she'll be a nice healthy weight I'm sure she will :)


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, sending :hugs: your way. Something will work out!


----------



## MrsHippo

Thank you girls. I am still feeling a bit crappy about it as we have been trying to move for over a year now and nothing seems to be working out for us. What we have decided to do is go back to plan...errmm, I've lost track of where we are in the alphabet lol. But basically put it on the market, if it goes we will go in to a rental, if it doesn't then it doesn't. I mean things could be worse, I am grateful that we have a roof over our heads. I'm just dissapointed. 

One plus, is I can finally start on a nursery :) we will turn the 2nd room in to one but means quite a bit of moving around as the wardrobe is currently in there and the room isn't big enough for that and other stuff (If I stuck my arms out I wouldn't be too far off touching each wall!!). I want to buy some nicer drawers but I'm going to be tight and try and get some either free ones from a freecycle website or some cheap ones (solid wood) then sand it down and paint them white. So if you have or know anyone selling any (UK obviously :)) please let me know. 

My mw appointment went well today, got to hear her heartbeat again which was nice and healthy :) had to take blood and that was ok. Measured my belly and I am measuring bang on 27cm which is good. Isn't it strange how our bellies are growing 1cm a week :/ got my next appointment sometime in feb when I will be 31 weeks :O 

I feel really emotional today, keep crying everytime I think about bean or the house or money. I really hope tomorrow is a better day. Sorry to put a downer on the day...


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Glad your MW appointment went well Lauren. Good that you're measuring right on! :)
Did they mention the kick counting to you?

I forgot to say that I asked my midwife when I called about the consultant appointment, and she said that yes she'd forgotten to mention it to me!! But that basically from 28 weeks I should sit for TWO HOURS every night somewhere quiet and just focus on the movements, and that if I don't feel 10 in that time I should call - Two hours seems like a bloody long time to be doing nothing but waiting for movements, don't you think?!! :/

I really want to measure my own bump coz they didn't do it at my last appointment and my mother (the one who is usually commenting on being too big and having a monster baby!) told me that she thinks my bump has shrunk quite a bit...so thats got me a bit concerned! Surely they can't shrink?!

AFM I've been ticking some things off our "to do" list as we went out yesterday and bought the Moses Basket from Mamas & Papas, and my mum dug out the mechanical swing that my sister had for her baby but never ever used! Its fab - you can connect your MP3 to it to play music to baby and its got a little light show on the top for him to watch :D

She also dug out a brand new rocker/bouncer and a brand new baby gym! Woo hoo! So not much left on our "to buy" list now! :D

I also transformed my old beauty blog into a new revamped Beauty & Pregnancy blog last night so thats been lots of fun! :D Does anybody else here blog?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0016.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0017.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doggylover

Lauren so sorry to hear about the house situation. We actually just finished a meeting with a mortgage broker as ours is due for renewal and he was saying that at the minute the banks are pretty much pretending they are lending more, but aren't at all so it's really tough. But wherever you and dh are, you'll be a family with the baby, and that's what matters. It might be a sucky few months while you wait to move, but you'll have your LO to focus on. Glad your appointment went well. I didn't know that's how fast our bellies are growing now! :shock: I haven't been measured so this whole thing has passed me by a little! But considering how fast I seem to be expanding it makes sense! And don't worry about crying days :hugs: you're allowed them, especially when something goes tits up, and especially when pregnant!! 

Laura all we currently have (apart from the leggings mentioned) are sleepsuits, and I plan to just stick cardigans over the top. I have lots from my nephew that his other granny knitted, and my mil, SIL and granny-in-law are all busy knitting too! I'll have enough cardigans to share! And I know what you mean about baby stuff taking over! But it's so exciting too, seeing all this baby stuff that soon we'll be able to use!

Hayley your mum needs to get herself to specsavers! Surely your bump hasn't shrunk?! Maybe just what you were wearing? That makes a big difference to how I look. And yep, totally agree that sitting in (in my mind) a darkened room doing nothing but concentrating on your babies kicks is a little bizarre!! Plus what if for that two hours they go nuts and then they are really quiet afterwards? Do you just ignore that?! I love the Moses basket, it's gorgeous :cloud9: they get me so excited when I see them! And lovely to have to much stuff given to you that's all new! I'll have to check out your blog as well :)

Afm, nothing new at all today. I am still counting down the days until maternity leave...


----------



## MrsHippo

awww how exciting about buying the moses basket :) I need to wait until pay day before I can buy the hammock ect. But the 28th will be here before we know it!! I can't wait. I will be picking up my first lot of nappies and wipes one day this week, I finally printed off my asda huggies free starter pack thing, it expires in a couple of weeks so need to use it. It will be strange seeing them in the house :p

Yes she did speak to me about kicks. Well, it was a different midwife as my usual one was off. She was lovely though. She asked about movement and I said that I had noticed she had developed a routine over the last week. She told me that all I need to do is report any changes to that routine (i.e. isn't moving around much when she usually would) but no one has said anything to me about actually sitting down and counting kicks. If I am honest I think its a silly way to monitor it as they do have quiet moments, you will pick up on a routine soon so I wouldn't worry about having to sit there and count them. Do you not think its slightly fustrating when we are all told something slightly different? 

As for the size of your bump, it will change slightly depending on where LO is lying. I have days where I don't look as big and it changes shape too. Someone even said to me today that my belly looks low compared to how it has been - she said she can actually see my boobs as before they were squashed to my bump haha. You can measure it yourself but you got to try and feel where the top of your uterus is. Mine today was probably about 2cm above my belly button...I think :/ I am just trying to feel it now but unsure where it is. I have felt the top before when I was in the bath but sitting here now I don't know where it is...


----------



## MrsHippo

Thanks Sarah, when you say it like that it doesn't sound too bad :) we will be our own little family and I will be pre-occupied. I guess I just had a plan in my head and hoped it would work out and just got a little upset when I realised that wouldn't be happening. 

The banks at the moment are being tight with everyone and I have heard so many stories about them pulling out last minute too. You know what we should do - pack up our jobs and let the councils pay for everything. Those families seem better off nowadays than the ones who work hard for a living. I don't see it ever changing though. This country is so messed up.


----------



## doggylover

Too right, I read in the paper the other day about a family on £45k a year benefits. I was looking up recently what we would be entitled too if I can't get a job next January, and it's less than £150 per week because we have savings and my dh has a job, and I won't have to pay for childcare. Yet at the minute I am paying my taxes so other people can sit at home? Ridiculous.

And I totally understand what you mean. I am very bad about getting an idea in my head of how something will be, and its so hard to take when that has to change. When I found out about not having my job after August I cried every time I thought about it, because it just wasn't how I'd imagined things. But soon you'll figure out a new plan, and once the babies are here we won't have time to think at all :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I agree - its pretty silly to have to sit for two hours and count like that! And like my OH said - our bean is most active from about 1 am onwards, how the hell am I meant to sit for two hours and count then?!
If I did it in the day I would feel nothing, he hardly ever moves then but I don't panic coz I know its just his routine and he'll be wiggling around later.
It is frustrating when every midwife seems to have different ideas on how to do everything! My sister was given a kick chart to record it on when she was pregnant, but then that was 5 years ago and they change everything SO rapidly!

Thanks girlies, I love the moses basket :D My mum thinks its too plain but I like that about it, I don't want everything to be all fussy!

With the bump size thing she'd said it a few times in different outfits, its coz she was away for a week so didnt see me so she's noticed a change!
I do think it might be what Lauren said though - I read about how our babies should have moved upwards in the last week or so, pushing our stomachs up (and I've definitely noticed I can't eat as much so my stomach must have less space!) so maybe thats made it seem smaller than it was before?
I think I'll have a go at measuring though, though I've NEVER been able to feel my uterus - I'm useless!

And OMG - do not get me started on the benefits system in this country :/

I have found out things in the last few days that have had me literally in TEARS of frustration and anger!! 

Basically, when I got pregnant I had to stop working because I worked in a childrens club where we did things like rock climbing and paintballing everyday - and because of my medical condition making the pregnancy high risk, I wasn't able to continue working there - so I was put onto Employment & Support Allowance.

Then we had to move here to my parents to save some money because we were struggling to survive with me being on that and Jon being the only one working, and paying rent too - so we moved here and Jon took the first job he could get, which is only 22.5 hours but its better than nothing and he gets overtime quite often.

Someone told me that because I'm on ESA I would be eligible for a sure start grant of £500 - so I called to ask about it - and guess what I was told!

Because I have worked all of my life and paid taxes, I am on contribution-based ESA - so I am not eligible for the grant.
Only somebody who hasn't worked enough or paid enough taxes to claim contribution-based ESA and is instead on income-based ESA is allowed to claim it!!

So basically - I have worked all my life, found myself in a situation where for medical reasons I need to be on benefits while I am pregnant - and I am not allowed to have this grant, but somebody who has sat on their arse all of their lives and is having a baby - THEY can have the grant that people like me have paid in to. WHAT?!?!?!?!?!

Honestly, its made me so angry. I just don't understand the logic of it.

Of course the government has to support people who are out of work, but why reward them more highly than people who HAVE paid into the system and are using it as it is supposed to be used - as a safety net when times get hard, NOT as a permanent lifestyle choice?!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

That is awful!! I am angry now.....Its drives me mad, it really does. On the news recently they were talking about stopping child benefits if you earned 60k or more a year. That makes me angry, why do those hard working people deserve to have help taken away from them? They tell us all the time about how they want everyone working ect yet they do very very little to reward those who actually do. Instead the ones who do nothing end up with it all and I'm not talking about the ones who have worked and can't work for whatever reason currently, I mean the ones who have no intention of working and have never worked. I know what it feels like to be out of work, I ended up without a job for a few months about 5 years ago (I stupidly walked out) and I tried so hard to get a job, it was a struggle but I wasn't entitled to any help as OH earns too much - yes he earns a lot in their eyes but we really struggled financially. Its all so wrong. 

I know someone who literally makes my blood boil - typical example. She is in her late 20s, currently has two children and lives in a council house. She has smoked and drank throughout both pregnancies, her youngest is in and out of hospital with breathing problems and her lungs have collapsed twice, the poor little thing is only 2 years old (ish) but mum doesn't blame herself for that. She is now pregnant again - you know what she said 'I can get my 4 bed council house now' and when her OH asked her if she was going to give up the smoking this time around she told him to f*off. She has no intention of working. I think her OH does work, although I remember him looking for it a few months back so not 100% sure. Something else which annoyed me is that she told a close friend of mine (who currently lives with her OH and his mum - can't afford to move out yet) that she should get pregnant so she can have a house. How bad is that?? My naive friend actually thought that was a good idea and decided to come off the pill so she can get pregnant - what a complete idiot. I have really tried to get it in to her head that doing that is so wrong, whether or not she does it I dont know. arrgh people make me angry.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I know, its just ridiculous. But I don't understand why they can't see that this is whats happening?!
Its really not rocket science. Its quite straight forward really - give the basic help to the people who haven't ever bothered! Give any additional rewards to the people who HAVE paid into the system and now need a bit of temporary assistance!
That way we are just getting back what we've paid in - not paying it in so that somebody else can be better off than us!! 

It makes me so angry - I was telling my "friend" about what they said to me when I called, expecting her to be sympathetic, but she told me that actually she AGREES with it because people like me who have worked should have been able to save money and support ourselves but people like her who have NEVER had a job (She is 39 years old and claims she's NEVER been able to find work no matter how hard she's tried) and have ALWAYS been on benefits should be entitled to things like the sure start grant because they're disadvantaged.

It is such rubbish! Yes I worked but I was busy paying my rent and my council tax and my utility bills while HERS were being paid for with other peoples tax money, so I wasn't able to save up a stash of money! Grrrrr


----------



## doggylover

Hayley are you KIDDING me about that Sure Start grant?! That is totally ridiculous. Honestly, we should form our own political party, we couldn't do a worse job of sorting out some of the problems in this country than the current Government are doing! And your friend's attitude is a snippet of exactly what is wrong with this country - hardworking people like us are penalised for working, while people who do nothing are rewarded. :growlmad:
Also, your previous job sounds like so much fun! Obviously I work with kids all day too, but I doubt they get as excited about Rivers and Coasts as they do about rock climbing and paintballing :haha: Will you be able to go back to that once the baby arrives and you move back down south?

Lauren, the thing that gets me with the new scheme of reducing/removing child benefits is that a family could have 1 parent earning £50k and one parent not working, and their benefits get slashed, and another family could have both parents earning £49k and still get it all. It doesn't make any sense! If they are going to do things like this it needs to be on a whole household income scale, not ONE person. And I know what you mean about how what the Government see as earning enough not to need benefits is not quite right - when I stop getting paid next December, as mentioned, we are basically entitled to nothing because Simon works. But he actually gets paid less than I do...and it will be tough for us. And that story you just told... :dohh: 

The country is a shambles!

On the bright side, maybe one of our babies will be a future prime minister and kick the whole lot of them into gear! :haha:


----------



## baby_nurse

*Lauren* So sorry you are having difficulties with your housing situation :flower: Money and stuff are such a stress especially when you have another mouth to feed! Try and keep positive you will find your perfect home and as long as you and OH and LO are all together you'll be ok. I hate how our benefits system works in the UK. For a start I'm never sure what I'm entitled to and secondly it seems that the less you do the more you get :growlmad: I'm worried that my employer will force me to start my maternity leave early due to being off sick. Although my policy states they can't start it until 36 weeks I keep being told by people (midwife/mum) that they might force me to take it earlier, such a stress when all I've tried to do is work hard my whole life and never had a sick note before in my whole working career (since I was 16) so I'm a bit miffed I'm genuinely ill and yet might not be entitled for help!

*Hayley* I love your moses basket it's so cute I prefer simpler things as well rather than really fussy. I'm sure your bump hasn't shrunk :hugs::dohh: and it's just the clothing you were wearing. Some days I look really pregnant then other days I look smaller too!

I'm completely confused bout the kick thing as well, it's really frustrating as everyone seems to be told different things! My midwife (who's a bit crap) told me just to monitor movement and ring triage if I have less?!? She didn't say anything about counting or lying still for hours or a routine! Luckily I feel LO moving about quite a bit but I'm still unsure what I'd do if I felt less, maybe they're just having a quiet day! And how do I know what I'm feeling is enough!

*AFM* OH worked away like a beaver all weekend and nursery furniture is up :happydance: It looks fab and I'm so pleased. I had a big sorting day yesterday and we nearly have everything now apart from need a few more sheets/blankets and some more smaller baby grows/vests as it seems I have brought bigger than I thought so as baby is measuring small I need a few 7lb baby grows and vests so poor baby isn't swamped! I say this and I'll probably have a 10lber! Next task in nursery is to stick on wall decals which will be a....ahem...challenge as I'm pretty awful at those kind of things lol! We are leaving getting curtains/lampshade etc until LO arrives so I can choose a gender specific theme. 

I need some advice about my Mum. I love my Mum to bits but the plan for labour/birth has always been just me and OH...no parents or relatives at the hospital pacing around outside and ESPECIALLY not in the room. Don't get me wrong but my Mum and I sometimes clash during stressful situations. She winds me up big time and ends up making me feel worse a lot of the time (similar personalities I think). I've always kinda assumed she knew this tbh and although I've not said "you can't be at the birth" I assumed she knew this. However she was on the phone earlier banging on about her work colleague who's daughter has just had a baby. Apparently this lady ended up being at the birth and my Mum was gushing away saying how lovely it had been for them both and how emotional and overwhelming it was and how it helped OH as he was tired etc etc. I'm sure she was implying the same for us although she didn't outright say it (I could just tell though she was implying it a little) and so now I'm panicking because really under no circumstances do I think that having her there will be a helpful or positive experience to myself or OH. I really just want it to be myself and OH and be a special experience just the 3 of us, even afterwards I don't want any visitors straight away as want to spend some time just the 3 of us bonding and establishing breastfeeding.
Does this make me a massive selfish bitch? I don't want to hurt my Mum's feelings as I love her to bits and it's took me ages to even get her interested in my pregnancy as she wasn't bothered for ages, however I can't agree to something that I feel so strongly won't be good for us just to not hurt her feelings and give her a positive experience (but a miserable one for myself and OH). Do you think I need to discuss this beforehand? She has a tendency to fly off the handle easily and get insulted and I really really don't want to hurt her feelings but I don't want to not bring it up and then on the day either a) she turns up and barges in and I'm too tired to say anything or b) OH is left to tell her on the day and make it really awkward for him as he's shy and quiet so probably won't be able to do that as she'd talk him into letting her come! On the other hand she might not be suggesting coming at all and just mentioned this lady as conversation and I've got the wrong end of the stick and I'm worrying over nothing, so when I mention it I'll potentially insult her for no reason! Argh!


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - Have a look on eBay for drawers/furniture! That's where we got LO's from - paid £70 for drawers and a wardrobe and then OH sanded and painted them white :)

*LiverpoolLass* - I've been looking at the exact same swing (I think) but in cream! Does all the intter hood light up with little LED things?

*DoggyLover* - I'm counting down to! I have 38 working days left after today :haha:

*BabyNurse* - Do we get so see the nursery once you've done the wall decals? I'm excited!
With regards to your mum, I'd just say exactly what you said in your post. I'd just slip it into your next 'baby conversation' and say something like you're looking forward to finally meeting your baby and then:
"_I really just want it to be myself and OH and be a special experience just the 3 of us, even afterwards I don't want any visitors straight away as want to spend some time just the 3 of us bonding and establishing breastfeeding._"
I don't think it makes you a massive selfish bitch :haha:

*Re:* Benefit system? Absolute joke. It seems that they like to help out the people who don't help themselves. People who do everything they can to survive and make a living get no help whatsoever.

*AsForMe* - Had my GTT test this morning, it went okay. I only have one good vein out of both arms :dohh: 
She took my blood at 8:40am and I drank the drink.
I then mentioned to her about my hip/groin pains and she managed to get me an appointment at a different surgery (5 minutes away) so she let me nip there as it was to another Doctors.
I saw the worst 'Doctor' ever. I walked into the room and she must have been 20 max! She looked at me as if I'd walked into the wrong room. She asked what the problem was, I explained the aches/pains I'd been having and said that people had said it could be SPD - she openly said that she wasn't sure what SPD was as she generally worked in A&E :| so she had to look it up in her medical term book and then she Googled it!
She got me to lay on the bed, had a feel around my stomach, said I was correct in how/where baby was laid, lifted my leg up and asked if it hurt - obviously, it's squashing baby's head between my thigh and hip!
She then emailed another doctor (!) asking what she should do. He then had to reply and say yes it does sound like SPD, told her it was from baby being wedged in my hip and what she should prescribe me.
She then asked would I prefer Paracetamol or Cocodamol?! I said whichever's better so she gave me both!
I asked what should I do if this doesn't help, yet more looking on the computer - I need to speak to my midwife/doctor/triage to get referred to physio.
So really I went in, _I told her_ it was SPD and she just took my word for it!
If the paracetamol/cocodamol don't help then i'm going to go back to another doctor and get a second opinion - ridiculous!

Anyway, went straight back to finish off my GTT testing and my vein didn't want to give anything for the second bloods so she had to poke around to get it :cry: She said she'd rather poke around than have me come back to repeat the whole test again.

Overall, not a great day :(

Also, I agree that different outfits can make your bump look a different size/shape. Everyone keeps commenting on how low i'm carrying but LO is laid *really* low. She's laid like this:
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS35xV9G0rkXmzwLlZSlSxIcjzw61T4LC540Ut8hQee5JUEzVsc

But on even more of an angle. Her head is practically in my hip joint so her body is diagonally through the middle of my belly.


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks Laura, I think I'm going to have to try and delicately approach the subject! Not sure how but it needs mentioning I think. Sorry to hear bout your bad day medical wise (I wrote more in your journal).
What are other people planning to do at the birth re: parents and visitors during and just after the birth? X


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - I wish I was kidding! Honestly it just made me so annoyed I couldn't stop crying (hormones probably weren't helping lol). Even two days later when I was telling my Dad about it I was crying lol. 
Its just SO infuriating, we could REALLY do with that money and instead some other pregnant woman who has never worked is going to get it :(

Aww yeah the job was really fun! I wouldn't be able to go back though as they had to hire someone to replace me and the jobs there don't often come up. Plus when we go back to Devon we're hoping to move closer to my sister rather than back to Exeter so we won't be in exactly the same area. Its a shame, It really was my dream job!

*Alex* - Thanks! :) I love it too hehe. 
That is awkward about your Mum :/ I know what you mean as my mum can fly off the handle really easily too, some people are VERY difficult to discuss anything with!
Maybe you could just mention your birth plan to her in "Passing" and see if anything crops up? Then if it does, you can gently say how you'd rather it be just the three of you for the birth so as to keep your stress levels down, but that obviously as soon as everything is all done and dusted you'll be excited about them coming in?!
If I were you, I'd be tempted to fib about it and say the hospital only allows one person or your midwife recommend it being only the three of you lol.

*Laura* - Yep, the swing has the LED lights in the top hood! :) Its really cute!
Oh dear! I'm sorry about your bad day with the Drs. I can sympathise on the bloods as I have had to have blood tests every month since I was 18 because of my medical condition - I'm not scared of it so its fine, but they can NEVER get blood out of me first time - my veins always collapse so it usually takes a couple of attempts in each arm before they finally get anything! And I usually have to wait while different nurses and drs try to get the blood lol. Its so embarrassing.

I hope the pain relief helps but if not I would definitely ask for a second opinion! Was that Dr in a walk in centre?
I only ask coz whenever I've been to walk in centres with any problem, the Dr always looks about 12 and they ALWAYS pull out a medical book to look things up and Google things! Only seems to ever happen to me in walk-in centres though!

*AFM* - OH & I measured my bump last night! It took a lot of Googling to figure out how to find my uterus lol! But we found it eventually and did the measurements, and I'm measuring 27 cm exactly. 
So I think it must just be looking smaller because its moved higher up! :D
Thats a relief as I was worried it could have been due to the fluid leakage I had last week, eeek lol. 
(I then had a go at measuring OH's "Bump" and apparently he's 22 weeks along lmao)

As for the parents/visitors at the birth thing - I hope Alex doesn't mind me jumping on her band wagon but I could do with a bit of advice on the subject too actually.

As you all know, I am most likely going to be having a c-section (hoping to finally get the consultation appointment through at some point this week!) - the thing is, I have always had a real problem with anxiety/nerves - part of my condition is that I suffer easily with panic attacks, and as I have never ever had an operation of any kind before - the idea of being in theatre and under anesthetic scares me quite a bit.

Now because its a c-section - you're only allowed to have ONE birthing partner in there with you.

OH obviously wants to be there for the birth, and I do understand that and in ideal world I'd love him to be there too - but the problem is, he is AWFUL with regards to making me panic MORE.

I know I'm already going to be really really worried, will possibly have a panic attack, and I know he always says the worst things possible and the looks on his face give away his own panic - he just makes me feel 10X more anxious in any given situation.

Whereas my mother has obviously lived with my nerves and panic for a lot longer than him, and is VERY good at calming me down and stopping me from going into a panic attack - also, she has had two c-sections herself so I would feel better from her being there and talking me through it all. She is a very calming influence to me.

So - I REALLY want to have my mother in there with me, but I feel bad that OH won't get to experience it - do I sacrifice the birth experience for myself and risk that I'll go into a huge panic so that OH can experience the birth? Or do I save my own sanity and allow myself to hopefully have an enjoyable experience even though it means OH will be in the waiting room and will have to wait the half an hour or so it takes to stitch me up before he gets to see baby?


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley*, fingers crossed you get something similar (job wise) when you move again. I would have cried at that two (actually I did when I found out I am entitled to next to nothing) but I think with me that's mainly frustration that a) I'm being screwed over after slogging my guts out and b) I have no idea how I can provide for my family. I cry at anything though, even when not pregnant! Glad you managed to measure your bump, I cannot find the top of my uterus at all! And :haha: oh's 22week bump!

That is a truly tricky situation about your birthing partner, and I have no idea what advice to give at all, apologies :hugs: all I can think of is would there be any chance that you (and maybe your mum) could work with dh over the next few weeks to calm him down and teach him how to act when you go into theatre, so he is able to act more calmly, not get you more upset, and be a good support? Tell him how you feel, that you want him there more than anything but that he makes you more anxious and you don't know how you can deal with that in the c section situation, hopefully that will help him see that he can work towards learning some techniques to calm himself and you. I dunno if that's at all feasible or helpful though!

*Alex* yay for getting the nursery done!!! Are we going to get a sneaky peek at some pictures once the wall decals are up? Can you not make dh do that?! (That's what I do with ours!) in terms of your mum, I am in a somewhat similar situation. My mum mentioned something directly to me about being in there, and I said she wouldn't be. She then replied "well you always said that you would want me in there!" Which is true, but now it's an actual real situation, I think I just want dh and myself. I haven't discussed it more with her, but I know how important this is to her. If she mentions it again, I think I will go for a compromise - she can be with me during early labour and then when it's time to push, she has to leave dh and I to it, and after the birth its just dh and i until we see fit. But that's only if SHE brings it up again. Maybe you could suggest something similar? If you think that would work for you, of course. 

*Laura* sounds like you had either a student doctor, or a newly qualified dr on GP rotation. I have seen them before and agree it's very unnerving when they have to pull their medical book out! It makes me feel uneasy, and with pregnancy I imagine its 100% worse. I would advise you take the co-codamol as my granny takes it for her many joint pains, whereas paracetamol I wouldn't say is anything really to shout about! If you can get it at tesco, it isn't strong enough ;)

Afm, nothing new again! Still counting down those days (38 (teaching) days for me too Laura! Although 3 more training days on top of that, dam it!) and generally obeying beaten up by my child at any opportunity! Last night I definitely felt a LIMB of some variety - maybe an elbow, or a heel? No idea what as I am clueless to what way baby is lying, but it was definitely a pointy part of my child!!! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I know I joked about having a beast baby a bit recently but dh just told me when he was talking with my mum earlier she said "so, this is going to be a big baby!"

:cry: I'm absolutely gutted. I know this probably sounds stupid, and of course i will love this baby no matter what size they are, but I want a little baby - like 7lbs. If a baby is any bigger than 10lbs people always say stuff like "oh he came out half reared" or "he was born a toddler" and I don't want that for my baby :cry: I want a baby baby, who is petite, and not the massive beast I am currently anticipating. And knowing my mum thinks it too just makes me feel awful.


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex, I would also say something to your mum along the lines of 'I'm looking forward to just having that time with OH and baby so we can bond and really take everything in' I'm sure you would word it better than I just did though lol :p See if she says anything anyway, if she asks to be there then just explain your reasons to why you don't - not straight away anyway. Hopefully you won't have to directly tell her though and she'll respect your decision. 
I am hoping for no one to visit me in hospital if I am honest. If it was just my mum then it would be fine...but it wouldn't. When a baby is born in our family EVERYONE feels the need to visit. I am talking 20+ people :/ I really really don't want that. So I am going to ask for no visitors until we get home then people can come on different days ect. Otherwise it will just be too overwhelming. When I was in hospital early last year I had my mum visit and that was it. I didn't want to see anyone else. 
You have defo got to post a photo up of your nursery, I think we are all itching to see it!!

Laura, I can't believe that doctor!! Apparently they aren't allowed to have junior doctors seeing patients without someone more senior being present. She obviously didn't have a clue what she was doing! My sister went to see a doctor last year as she was getting pain during sex ect (18 at the time). She went to see someone who she thought was a fully qualified gp.....the woman only turned around and said ''all your symptoms are pointing towards cervical cancer'' !!!!! Then said 'but we can't tell for sure until we have examined you' my sister asked her if she was going to examine her and she turned around and told her to make another appointment as she didn't have time!!!! Who in their right mind would tell an 18 year old that she might have cervical cancer without even looking at her!!! Even if she did suspect that you certainly wouldn't tell the patient until you actually knew. My poor sister was absolutely in bits after and my mum ended up going in with her after to majorily complain - turned out this ''doctor'' wasn't even qualified and the practice manager said she shouldn't have seen her by herself (should have had someone more senior with her). My mum then demanded someone else saw her there and then - so she was examined, had tests ect.....she didn't have anything remotely worrying. Think it was endometriosis or something. But shows just what damage GP surgeries can do. How is my sister ever going to trust a doctor again after that?? I felt so sorry for her. 
The point I was trying to make there is that if you walk away more confused than you did before you went in then ask to see someone more senior. 
I am bidding on some furniture on ebay at the moment :) hopefully I will win that for next to nothing.
Also, did the ''doctor'' say it was safe to take co-codamal? I know they recommend not taking it but obviously they have to look at the pros and cons of the situation. But co-codamal can become addictive and I have heard that if you take it too often the baby can suffer with withdrawal symptoms once born - Not suggesting you are popping them like smarties lol, but wondering whether they discussed that with you?

Hayley, for the birthing thing, I personally think you really need to discuss it with your OH as you don't want to cause any problems there. There are probably things you can do too, have you ever taken diazepam? I have heard of people being given that during labour so it should be fine to take. But that will/should relax you (it is a mild sedative). Our patients have to take it when they suffer from claustrophobia or suffer with panic attacks ect and they find that it works well. It is something to consider, obviously speak to your midwife about it. But if you can relax yourself then it might be possible to go ahead with it along side your OH. Also, it might be worth looking at different relaxation methods which you and OH can do together. 

AFM today - had a busy(ish) day at work. Came home and started stripping wallpaper from one wall in my bedroom! It was nice and easy to pull off actually. The hard part was sanding it down after as there were bits of paint underneath and patches where it had come off with the paper. It really took it out of me! Also, I am painting it tomorrow BUT I can't move the bed haha. Adam is away all week so he can't move it for me. Soooo I am painting AROUND the bed until he is home haha. The reason I am doing that is because the apartment went back on the market today and they are coming around on Friday to take new photos (we used them last year and they still have our details along with the old photos). So I have a bit of work to do tomorrow. 

Also, I have finally agreed to let my mum pay for the pushchair :/ but it means we can go and put the deposit down on Saturday :) We will also be moving furniture out the small room so we can start decorating that for the nursery. I am excited. 

My god though, after all that sanding down and jumping up and down from the bed my legs are KILLING me!! I bet I wake up all stiff in the morning.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - I'm sorry you're so upset :( I know how you feel as I found it upsetting when my mum kept making comments about me having a big baby, I think I'd be a bit gutted if I had a 10 lb+ baby too - obviously a healthy baby is the most important thing, but I have known people say similar things about being born a toddler and how they were "robbed of a newborn"! I just wouldn't want things like that said coz it feels insulting.

But do you actually have any medical opinion that this will be a large baby or is it all purely based on the size of your bump?

Maybe it would be worth discussing with a midwife, as they are obviously best placed to know about birth sizes. I really thought that our bump sizes didn't really have anything to do with size of baby as we could be "all baby" or a whole lot of fluid and bloating, etc? 
:hugs:

*Lauren* - lol at you painting around the bed! Aww what a pain! Does your OH work away?


*AFM* - I have discussed the birthing issue with OH loads of times, but he's not a big fan of serious actual conversations lol. He knows all of my concerns, and he just brushes them off. He hasn't outright said "NO I'm putting my foot down and demanding I be there" - he just jokes around and says "Pick me!". 
The thing with anxiety meds is that I'm not able to take any because I'm on a butt-load of other medication already and certain things don't mix well - I was on a betablocker to calm my nerves but I had to be taken off it during the pregnancy.

If it was a normal labour it would be ok as I could have them both there, but with it being the c-section it can only be one of them in the immediate room.

I have thought about what Sarah said with trying to coach him on how to handle me, but the truth is that he's had two years of practice living with me and experiencing my panic attacks first hand and he is STILL useless at dealing with me.
I've told him soooo many times what the best way of dealing with me is, so has my mum but he just doesn't do it - he either gets annoyed because I'm being irrational and that makes the whole situation worse, or he ends up panicking and saying things that make ME panic more. 

My main trigger with panic attacks is a fear of dying, and given that I've never been in a theatre before I know I will be petrified of what might go wrong - I just know if I start talking about what I'm worried about, he'll agree with me and will point out all kinds of scary things in there and talk about stories he's heard where people died on the operating table - thats exactly what he's like and no amount of me warning him not to do it will stop him from putting his foot in his mouth :/
Whereas my mum is really good at distraction techniques, and making me realise I'm being stupid - plus she works in a hospital so she'll be able to tell me about how many operations she sees per day and how none of them ever go wrong etc (All things I already know, but will need to hear at the time!).

I wish I could have them both in there, or even just swap them over if I happen to go in and be perfectly calm - but I know they won't let me. *sigh*


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I feel the same about the size :( a couple of people have told me 'she will be big' it really p*sses me off. We all know that the size of our bumps has nothing to do with the size of our babies. But I want a tiny litte baby and was worried about her being big BUT my friend who had a rather large baby actually reassured me a little, when we saw him for the first time he still looked so small and new born like. Apparently they loose a bit of weight in the first couple of weeks too :/ I think they tell us the estimated weight towards the end too although all three of my friends that have babies over the last 3 months have said all the estimates were no where near right... So what's the point? 

Yes my OH works away sometimes :( he hasn't worked away for a couple of months now but this week he is in Essex on nights (we live in Nottingham) and it would just be too much for him and the lad he is working with to travel it. Oh and if your wondering what he does he is an electrician, works on banks, courts and other big buildings :) 

I do feel for you about your situation :( its easy for me and the other girls to suggest things to try, but unless you deal with it yourself or have someone close with it, we don't truely know what it's like. But I do think that if you over think about it you could make it worse. But best person I think to speak to is your doctor, ask about anything you can take or do to help on the day. You don't have to make a decision straight away about who you want with you. As for discussing what it is your worried about with OH i'd maybe keep that to yourself... Well from him for now anyway. I know men can be a pain in the backside and I'm sure they say things before thinking about it. But on the day he is going to be excited and anxious himself because 1. You will be going for a c-section and 2. He will be meeting his baby. So I doubt he will say anything silly to you. But obviously I don't know him... 
I'm trying to think back to when you told us about the potential planned c-section but can't think for the life of me why you are going for one?? X


----------



## baby_nurse

*Hayley* It really sounds like your Mum would be the better person to have there for you. No disrespect to your partner but it sounds like he doesn't help you during these situations. On a lesser scale it is similar for me, when I get anxiety/depression/negative the only person who can help me is my OH and as much as I have tried to explain to my Mum what doesn't help, she reverts back to her ways which make me lots worse. I think you need to sit down and have a serious chat with your OH, he is obviously fully aware of your emotional health and explain the things that you are nervous about - and ask him how he is going to support you through this. Is it worth you both going to some antenatal classes together to explore this? At my NCT classes we have been looking at how the partner can support the Mum but also how the Mum can support the partner and looking at how it is a scary/stressful/nervous situation for them too and trying to understand how each person might feel. I feel loads more confident in my OH's ability to support me now as he's loads more informed about labour/birth ... could that possibly help you? I always feel the more informed you are on a situation - what will happen/why etc that it will make the situation less fearful and tense for both of you. The last thing you want to do is get there and not have approached the subject and both of you don't really have a clear plan of how to support each other. 

*Sarah* Sorry to hear your worried about the size :hugs: The only thing that worries me about having a big baby is getting it out although I think it hurts pretty bad whatever size it is! I think big babies are quite cute but I think it's because I look after a lot of scrawny little things at work (bless them) so I like a baby with a bit of chunk of it lol. People will comment on size of baby whatever you have, my friend had a 6lb 10 oz baby and all people say to her is she's not feeding it enough (she's breastfeeding) and that she should give it bottles, she's really quite upset by people's comments. Honestly it's like when your preggers, people just feel it's bloody acceptable to be plain RUDE and horrible because it's their unhelpful opinion! I think measuring whilst your pregnant (fundal or whatever they call it) is pretty unreliable anyway so I'm sure once we see our babies on the day we'll just be so overwhelmed with love we won't give a damn if it's a bruiser or a titch lol.

*Lauren* Happy painting! I will post some proper pics once it's finished as we have furniture up and painted but so much junk lying around still it doesn't look that good lol, there are a few pics in my journal of it unfinished. I will post some pics of decals if (fingers crossed) they go on the walls ok lol!

*Laura* I'm not sure those drugs help with SPD chick. I'm sure I read that pain relief like that is pretty useless and my dr didn't seem to recommend it, but then it seems every dr is different so maybe it's fine. I'm going back next week for check up so I'll ask then.
 
Thanks for the advice about my Mum ladies, I think I will try and sensitively and subtly drop it into the conversation but not make a big thing of it. I'm just going to try and make it sound like it's not anything to do with her but we just want it the 2 of us, then she won't get offended hopefully. I'm off to do a little more shopping today as had some vouchers for xmas so going to get some nighties for hospital in the sale and hopefully some more fleeces and muslim.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, if I was staying team :yellow: I definitely wouldn't have bought all the diapers that I did. I would have just bought some neutral colored fitteds, prefolds, and maybe a few AIO/pocket diapers with gender neutral colors/prints. I like the Thirsties patterns too. The owl print is one that I ordered, it's my favorite. I really like the plain colors for that brand the best too.

What kind of breastpump did you decide to purchase? I just bought mine yesterday. I decided to go with the Lansinoh Affinity Double Electric Breastpump. I saw this one recommended a few times in the breastfeeding forum instead of buying a more expensive Medela one.

*Laura*, thanks for the info about weeks 28-32 being the best for pictures. I'm doubtful DH will want to do another scan since he had mentioned before that he didn't think it was necessary since we had a 3D scan at 20 weeks. Also, they did a weight measurement at my 3D scan, he weighed 11 ozs then but no idea what his weight is now.

So sorry about the doctor you had to see about the SPD. I would have definitely wanted to see someone else considering she was diagnosing you based on what she was reading on Google. I could have done that and I don't have any kind of medical background. Hope everything goes well with your GTT results.

Also, I've had a few people comment on my bump saying they can't believe I'm having a boy because it looks like a girl bump. It irritates me so much because for one, the whole how you carry has nothing to do with gender, you body shape is what determines how you will carry your baby. I basically avoid people and baby conversations since I get so irritated with all the comments.

*Lauren*, I'm so sorry you got bad news about the house. :hugs: :hugs:

*Hayley*, I've been practicing counting Aiden's kicks even though I haven't been told to do anything yet. I usually have 10 counted within 15-20 minutes in the morning when DH gets up for work since the baby is usually moving around then. I definitely don't think you'll be sitting around counting kicks for 2 hours.

Also, the mechanical swing is something DH and I will be purchasing in a couple weeks. Now hopefully our babies like those things since they're definitely costly.

Your birthing dilemma is much more tricky. Personally, I could not make DH wait outside while my mom was in there with me. At the end of the day, DH is the father and my mom is just the grandmother so DH would rank higher up on the list of people allowed in the room to me. Instead of considering not having DH in the room with me, I would be working on techniques to keep your panic under control/techniques for your DH to help you rather then make you more upset. It is a tough situation though, I definitely don't envy you having to figure that out. :hugs:

*Alex*, I don't think there is anything wrong with you not wanting your mom in the room with you. My mom asked me awhile back if she would be allowed in the room and at the time I didn't know so I said maybe. Then I said if she was in the room I wouldn't want her watching the baby come out because the idea of anyone staring at my vagina while the baby comes out of it just weirds me out, I don't even want to see that. But she was saying she would be watching and that just made me not want her there if she wasn't going to respect my wishes. It also helped that DH is very adamant about not wanting anyone in the room but him and I. I've basically been telling everyone that we won't have visitors at the hospital at all except for the grandparents if things are going well and DH and I are up for it but the birth will just be DH and I. I thought my mom would be really upset by all this but I just kept telling her that DH and I have no idea how things will be and we both have a lot to learn and we would just like to have the time in the hospital to learn without family and friends around. She has actually been very understanding and supportive of what I wanted so I would say discuss what you want with your mom, she may surprise you and be on board with everything.

As for the rest of our visitors, DH and I have basically said we'll have all our family out the first Saturday after we return home. This seems to be the best plan in regards to my family who lives out of state since they would obviously need to make work/travel arrangements. Not to mention, I just would feel more comfortable entertaining guests in our home for a few hours rather then having people being paraded in and out of the hospital room and only have a few minutes with Aiden. I would really like to get some family pictures at this time too and it would be more practical to do this at our home I think. Not to mention, I would much rather just have one day of visitors and then DH and I have the rest of the time to ourselves without other people interfering/trying to tell us how to do things because they think they're being helpful. 

*AFM* my nursery is still a work in progress. DH got the rest of the walls painted but now he needs to paint the ceiling. There were a few spots where he got sloppy and got paint on the ceiling so he got white paint to fix those spots but now it's very obvious where the white spots are so it has to be done. :wacko: DH also got paint all over parts of the carpet, I'm so irritated with him over this because there was plastic on the floor and he was just lazy not moving the plastic so all of the carpet was covered. If he doesn't get that paint out I'm going to be really pissed. I just wish I could have done all of this stuff myself. DH has done nothing but procrastinate and slow me down on getting things set up in the nursery and it's really starting to get me frustrated. Anyways, here are some pictures of what is done, I apologize for the lighting.

Picture 1, the glider/ottomon is going in the corner next to the window and then the dresser will be next to that. Picture 2, I'm getting a bookcase for books/storage and that will go in the corner on that wall. The crib/changer will go in the middle of the wall. And then my hanging wet bag for the cloth diapers will be on the wall in the other corner. Picture 3, DH is planning to paint something arctic themed to match the nursery set on the closet doors/wall but I'm not holding my breath considering how slowly he has been moving on getting everything else done. Picture 4, 28 week bump pictures. I'm officially in the third tri according to the US trimester divisions.

Also, I'm up to 23 lbs gained so far this week. I've gained like 5 lbs this week! :shock: Really hoping Aiden is just going through a growth spurt again like he did around 20 weeks and that I maintain this weight for the next few weeks. If I continue to gain like this I imagine my doctor would really yell at me about my weight. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







baby room 1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









baby room 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









baby room 3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









28 weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LiverpoolLass

:growlmad: I just typed out a WHOLE huge reply and the computer swallowed it! Grrrr!
Now I'm probably going to forget everything I wanted to say.

*Lauren* - The c-section is because my medical condition (Graves disease and some heart problems) means I have an increased risk of death in childbirth. Basically the stress that labour can put your body under means I could go into a thyroid storm, which can be fatal.
I also have an increased risk of stillbirth, so a planned c-section can be beneficial as its a more controlled manner of getting baby out safely.
The medical condition also means I've had an increased risk of miscarriage throughout so the entire pregnancy has been classed as "high risk" - I was supposed to refrain from getting pregnant until I had an operation to remove my thyroid gland completely, but it didn't work out that way in the end! :wacko:

*Alex* - Yeah he really is just not the best person to have around me at stressful/anxious times unfortunately.
The ante natal classes could be a good idea, but I'm not sure if they'd be worthwhile if we are having a c section - don't they usually focus purely on vaginal births? 
I hope the conversation with your mum goes well! And hope you managed to find some nice bits & pieces while you were shopping. I can't believe its time to start thinking about nighties for hospital etc already - it's getting sooooo close! :D

*Brittany* - Cute bump pic! Its really coming along now, you can definitely see a difference since the last pic! :D 
Ah thats handy that you've been able to count kicks that way! I haven't tried it yet but maybe I should give it a go since I'm 28 weeks tomorrow.
I'm not sure its going to be so easy though, as Bean seems to be having wiggles at any given moment during the day right now - he used to have a routine of being active more at night, but the past few days its been much more spaced out movements - but big ones, so i'm not worried.
(Last night I felt him sort of roll around - it felt like a 360 degree turn! It made me feel queasy lol).

Yeah I'd definitely love to have OH there at the birth, but it really is a choice of deciding whether to sacrifice a happy birth experience for myself so that he can be there or let myself feel happier and more relaxed and make him wait for half an hour to meet the baby.
Its not an easy call. I'd love to think he could be trained to be better but its been 2 years of him knowing how I am, and he's never improved so I doubt it will happen now.
When I was in A & E earlier in the pregnancy was a prime example - he knows hospitals freak me out, and I was laying there hooked up to all kinds of different monitors - as soon as one started making an alert noise, I started to panic and looked to him for support and he was no use at all - he was even more panicked than me, and just kept saying things like "That doesn't look normal, should your heart rate be that high? If they don't hurry up and get in here you're probably going to die!".
That is just the opposite of what I need from him but he's incapable of thinking before he speaks. I can imagine he'd be watching what the surgeons are doing and making comments about how scary it all looks, or worse...faint! :/

*AFM* - I went to see the Dr today for a check up after the mastitis. Its better than it was but my breast still looks mis-shapen, so now she wants to send me for a breast scan :wacko: SO not looking forward to that!

I booked myself in for my whopping cough vaccine, so I'm having that tomorrow morning. 
I also tried to collect my Mat B1 form today - has anybody got theres yet? I swear the receptionist has given me the wrong thing! All it is is a piece of paper that says "Mat B 1" on the top and has a list of questions and answers about what the certificate is. There is nothing on there to be filled in or signed by anybody - I swear she's just given me a leaflet that explains it and not the actual form!! :dohh:

Also this afternoon I went swimming for the first time since becoming pregnant, it was soooo lovely and relaxing but since I've come home Bean has been kicking SO hard - I don't know if the exercise just woke him up or if he didn't like it and he's punishing me lol.

Its funny with the whole visitor situation, I seem to feel the opposite of a lot of you. I'm worried that people might not come in to visit! I REALLY want lots of visitors at the hospital. I've asked my sister to book holidays from work so that she and my nieces can come to Liverpool (from Devon) when I have the baby, I want loads of family around us!
I was gutted that hospital policy is not to allow children on the ward as I REALLY want my nieces to meet their cousin when he's brand new in hospital :/ I was thinking of fibbing and saying they're Jons children as siblings are allowed in lol.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies for your kind words re:size of baby. It's good to know I'm not the only one who would like a smaller baby, but you have made me feel a lot better, as always. I will definitely bring it up with my midwife at the end of the month. I have only gained around 14/15lbs, so I don't understand what exactly is making me look so huge! Honestly, compared to Brittany's gorgeous bump photo I am enormous!!!! Weirdly today I look like I've stuck football up my jumper!

*Hayley* I'm sorry that its such a struggle and worry for you re:birth partner. My dh is the same when I try to talk about serious stuff - he doesn't seem to 'do' serious conversations and is always saying unhelpful stuff, so I know how annoying it is, and I can't imagine what that must be like for you now. I guess it's just something you will have to have a serious think about, and choose whatever feels right for you. At the end of the day, it's you who is undergoing the operation :hugs: in terms of the MatB1 I got mine at 22 weeks as I had to hand before 25 weeks. It was like half an A4 page size and really not what I was expecting! My midwife signed it, and I filled in my details and that's it. I just handed it to my boss and he was happy enough. Mine was a yellowy colour I think. That sucks about your hospital not letting kids visit. I definitely want my nephew there to meet baby ASAP as well, it just makes things so much nicer when the whole family is involved, IMO. 

*Brittany* I love the colour of your nursery! It's looking great! Very annoying about dh spraying paint about, and being a little lazy (mine can be the same) but there is still plenty of time before Aiden arrives to get things just perfect. It sounds like you have a great plan for family visits once the baby arrives - I agree it will be nice for family who are travelling far to have a set time that's a little longer to see you all. And don't worry about your weight - it could be just as you said and Aiden is having another growth spurt. As long as you are both healthy that's the main thing.

*Alex* you're absolutely right - when baby arrives I know I won't care at all, but I would hate to think other people are saying my baby is a beast! That's awful about what people are saying to your friend about breastfeeding, people can be so cruel to pregnant women and new mothers. As if we aren't doing our best at all times! Hope you enjoyed shopping and got some useful things.

*Afm* baby has been very quiet today, maybe a growth spurt? I had an energy drink to liven things up, and have been getting consistent kicks, but all lighter than usual. I hope (taking into consideration recent conversations about how big s/he already is!) it's not too big a growth spurt :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - it sounds like your weight gain is pretty much bang on target, if not slightly less than average so I don't know why people are commenting on you being big?!
Maybe you're just one of those people who carries out in front?! I know I'm the same way, I'm literally ALL bump. Did you ever have your bump measured by a midwife?
If they haven't done that I would certainly ask them to, just to put your mind at rest.
I outright told mine that my mother was making comments about me being too big, and she measured me in front of her and put her straight! lol. 
She also gave me some little tips on things that can increase the size of the baby - for example, I was drinking a bottle of lucozade every day as I was feeling faint when I was out - she told me that would contribute toward a bigger baby so I stopped lol.

Aww does your hospital allow kiddy visitors? 
Its funny coz the Liverpool Womens hospital doesnt and neither did the Exeter hospital I was registered with before - I know kiddies are great at spreading germs but I can't see the problem if siblings are allowed, why not just allow all kids but only at certain times or something?! Booooo!

Yeah...sounds like the daft receptionist has definitely given me the wrong thing re the mat B1 form - mine doesn't have ANYTHING that can be filled in on it, its literally just an information sheet.
Silly cow! Lucky I'm going back for the vaccine tomorrow or I'd be fuming!!


----------



## doggylover

Nope, never been properly measured - my 28 week appointment was a stand in midwife as mine was sick, so it was by basic. I will mention this to her at the end of the month and see how we get on (if she says I'm massive I'm demanding she gets the baby out there and then before it gets any bigger!!) I actually drank a bottle of lucozade today, so I won't be doing that again any time soon that's for sure. I wonder why it's a contributor, maybe just the amount of sugar in them?

Did the receptionist give you the prescription and dental exemption certificate instead of matb1? I'm pretty sure that you have to get matb1 from the midwife or hospital as they have to put your due date on it and sign it. Like you say, lucky you are going back tomorrow to check! I hope your vaccine goes OK - I've heard a few people say it gave them a sore arm for a few days. My flu one did so I imagine when I get whooping cough it'll be the same. 

I was checking out your blog and the letters/names post you have on there is great, the letter A is so gorgeous! I will definitely be back looking at those when we eventually find out what gender this baby is!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley* when I count movements from Aiden I usually wait until I feel at least 2 movements from him then I start counting. I wait to feel a few movements first just to see if he's even going to be somewhat active or if he's just going to do one movement and then go back to not doing anything. I would probably panic if I started trying to count movements as soon as I felt the first one and it just happened to be a roll and that was it or something. Really not sure how my doctor is going to have me do this since I learn about kick counts at my next appointment on the 22nd but it doesn't hurt to practice a little bit. Not to mention, hopefully it will help me figure out his routine a bit more. I feel like I'm the only one that has no idea what kind of routine my baby has. I usually find myself so focused on other things during the day that I just don't pay that much attention to what he's doing.

If your OH makes comments like what you described then I could understand you not wanting him in there. What would make him think saying things like "you're probably going to die" will help anything at all. Men, I swear they don't think half the time. So with that I understand why you would prefer your mom there since she wouldn't be adding to your panic, but at the same time I would be devastated about my DH having to wait to see the baby considering it's a life he helped created. Thankfully my DH is a little bit better about dealing with my panic attacks and he's very calm all the time since he knows I'll be hysterical. Your situation just really sucks because no matter what you do it's going to be disappointing for somebody. :hugs: 

I did want to tell you that they have some classes at my hospital for women having C sections instead of vaginal births. Maybe your hospital or somewhere near you will have something similar. Maybe you could kind of use the class as a trial class to see if your OH could handle everything or if he would just make you feel worse.

I more so don't want family around because of how people are. MIL is sooooo pushy, she would seriously be telling me and DH how to do things and if we did things a different way she would criticize things because in her head the way she does stuff is the only way/right way. :wacko: Not to mention, she would probably hold the baby the entire time and not let anyone else visit with him which would stress me out. That's what she did with my nephew, I didn't even get to hold him because she wouldn't give him up. She even told SIL (the babies mom) no when she asked to have him back!! Then my mom would probably be so overly emotional crying and stuff and that is just not me at all, it makes me uncomfortable. So I feel like telling everyone no is the only way to avoid that stuff, especially since I doubt I'm going to have much energy to deal with them in the hospital.

*Sarah*, I just weighed myself a little while ago and I have lost 2 lbs. Now that I'm thinking about it, I had wings Monday and Tuesday which made me really thirsty. I'm thinking the salt content in the wings has made me retain water and in the next few days I'll be back to having gained only a pound or so.

As for my plan for the family visits, I just hope everyone understands that doing it this way is what DH and I WANT instead of thinking of themselves. I never had issues with my own family before getting pregnant but lately I've really noticed how selfish everyone is. Like my mom and cousin have made me feel bad before about not allowing anyone to feel my bump. At the end of the day, it's my body and my baby, it's not about them. Then when DH and I eloped, we chose not to tell anyone because we wanted the day to just be about us. Well at the past two parties with my family I've had family criticize me about this. My one aunt made comments about if they had known they would have came out, that's exactly why no one was told, we didn't want people there but it's like my aunt just doesn't get that. Then my other aunt was asking if we'll have a reception which DH and I really don't know if we will or not. I want to focus on Aiden rather then spending a bunch of money on having a wedding reception but my aunt basically said I will have a reception since I cheated "them" out of a party by getting married the way I did. It's like no one even thinks about what DH and I want and I imagine if they are going to be like that about how we got married, they'll be the same about the birth and such. Then MIL has already said she will be at the hospital to see the baby regardless because it's her grandchild but she wouldn't see me. She seems to think that not wanting visitors at the hospital is simply because I don't want to see anyone. Stupid woman, she does my head in. I find I get very stressed about all of this but thankfully DH is 100% in agreement with our plan and he has no problem telling people off if they try to show up before we want visitors.


----------



## I Love Lucy

What is lucozade? I've never heard of that, maybe it's called something different here in the US?


----------



## doggylover

Lucozade is an energy drink - like a fizzy Gatorade I suppose. 

I think as long as you and DH are on the same page, then you are already winning the fight against annoying family, as soon you will be your own family with Aiden. I don't understand your mil saying she'll come to the hospital to see Aiden but won't see you. Like you are going to send your brand new baby off to someone at the hospital and just stay away? :shrug: I guess you and dh just need to reiterate the point that not only do you want time as a family to bond, but once home you want to feel comfortable that you know when people are coming to spend quality time with you and Aiden, rather than people popping up whenever they feel like, which might be when you don't feel like visitors. And good on dh telling people off - he's going to be a great daddy if he is already getting ready to fight people away from his wife and son! 

Your aunt should realise that you have more important things to think about than throwing a party for other people to celebrate your wedding (that was how you wanted it anyway!) 

It seems like the are a lot of different opinions on what is the "right" thing to do with weddings and babies, but at the end of the day, once you are in your house you can lock the door, so the only opinion that really matters is that of you and dh!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm assuming Lucozade is like a Monster or Red Bull then. I don't ever drink energy drinks so we may actually have Lucozade and I just don't know about it. :haha:

Sarah, I definitely don't want people randomly showing up whenever they feel like it. That's why DH and I have said we'll have one day for visitors and then we would like time to ourselves to adjust and for our animals to adjust without people adding to the excitement. DH and I are basically loners, we really don't prefer to spend a lot of time with our families so just really hoping everyone understands that just because we have a baby we're not going to suddenly change how we are and leaves us alone. :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww well I hope you get measured at your next appointment. I know you tried it yourself but its not the same, you won't feel better until a midwife does it for you!
My friend who is currently a few days overdue was told an estimated weight about 3 weeks ago, so they do definitely give us some kind of idea of what weight to expect - but like Lauren said, I hear they can often be wrong so its probably a bit pointless.
:/

Well the piece of paper she gave me does say Mat B 1 on the top of it, but theres just nothing to fill in or sign - I think she's given some kind of top sheet or accompanying leaflet rather than the part I actually needed! She did seem confused over two different pieces of paper in her hand but only handed me one! *doh*

I asked the Dr for it originally and she told me to get it from reception. But I'm sure I will need to get the midwife to sign it when I eventually get the right form! Luckily I dont need it for a few weeks yet, I was just being proactive lol.
I'm seeing the midwife on Monday so I can get her to sign it then.

I'll let you know how the whooping cough vaccine goes. I heard people say the same thing about the flu jab but it never bothered me. I think I've just become hardened to needles coz of the monthly blood tests lol. 

Aww the letters really are lovely! Its actually my cousin who makes them so if you do decide to order, let me know as I can probably get you some discount lol. She's making me some for the nursery once I FINALLY decide on a bloody name!!!

*Brittany* - I know! Men - seriously!!! It is hard as I hate disappointing anybody, and I so want OH to experience the birth. I just don't want to end up SO stressed out and panicky that I end up not enjoying the experience myself :/ I don't want the first time my baby meets me, for him to see me all panicked and upset! :/

Aww I can understand why you wouldn't want people around who are like that! I think my mother will be fine in the hospital but as we'll be living in her home for a while after, I can imagine she is going to try to take over then - I know she did with my sisters first baby! Not looking forward to that part :D

Oh thats interesting that your hospital does classes for people having c sections! I'll have to ask if theres anything like that here, fingers crossed!

Also, its funny you mention about the emotions thing - I was just watching One Born Every Minute tonight on TV and noticing how EVERY mother sobs and cries when she gives birth and so does every body else. 
It worried me because I'm not very good with emotional displays - they also make me uncomfortable. I don't really want to cry and I don't want other people to be all emotional, it just makes me feel awkward :/
But I also know I'll feel like the nurses are thinking I'm cold if I'm not a crying mess!!!
I felt really pressured to cry at the scans, but it just doesn't come naturally to me...I didn't well up at all :/

Yeah lucozade is an energy/sports drink - its similar to Monster and Redbull but sort of more of a sports drink I think. 
I was drinking them a lot as a nurse recommended them for when I'm feeling faint...I'm not sure what it is in them that can mean a baby could be big! I guess it must just be all the glucose?!


----------



## doggylover

Lucozade is the best - I always associate it with being sick and off school though, as my mum used to buy it for us when we weren't well! Brittany it's not quite as:loopy::loopy: as red bull, I wouldn't feel a sugar rush from it like I would with that stuff!

*Brittany*, interesting you mentioned getting your animals adjusted - what animals do you have? we have two dogs (and a cat who is never around!) and I'm worried that the younger one will have a hard time. He is very much the baby, and he is so petted that its unreal. I've already said to dh we need to get the stair gate on mid-feb so he gets used to not being able to go upstairs whenever he wants (oh, he's not ALLOWED upstairs whenever he wants, but he does not listen to a single word we say. So highly trained....:dohh:) and I don't want all the changes for him to come at once as i dont think that would be fair for him. He's only 9 months and is just a big loveable dope! our other dog will be fine, she is very settled as she's older, and doesn't fuss much with new people or children. And I agree there is an expectation once you have a baby that you suddenly want to see everyone all the time....why would you if you didn't want to before? Surely you'd be less inclined to see people and stay at home and snuggle your LO alone?!

Hayley, good to know about your cousin making the letters! Will make a note about that as my memory is awful at the minute! And so much for being proactive with your form- that managed to backfire because of the receptionist :haha: I hope you get it all sorted out today.

My LOs movements are back to normal last night/this morning, with lts of bouncing about :mrgreen: so reassuring.


----------



## MrsHippo

I drink lucozade when I have off days or when I have a migraine as it really helps. Can't drink a full bottle though because it dehydrates me. Red bull is a no no is pregnancy though as it contains taurine which can be harmful, lucozade just contains sugar. It's often given to diabetics when they're blood sugar drops. 

As for family, I hate any situation that involves them... To an extent. I'll happily see my mum whenever but the kids annoy me sometimes. Same with dad, it's the kids that wind me up more than anything - I'm really not a children person lol. I dread the day my LO starts receiving party invites and stuff haha. I think I'll let Adam deal with them!! But I too am a very private person and id choose sitting by myself at home than in a room full of people any day. I'm rather unsociable sometimes :p 

My HR department were bugging me about my matb1 before id even had my 21 week scan! So I had it sent out to me shortly after. But yes mine definitely had a signature on from the midwife. 

As for pets, my little doggy will be going to a new home :( we are taking her around to meet my friends grandmother tomorrow and go from there. She is a lovely natured dog but constantly needs attention. When she was a pup she suffered majorly with seperation anxiety, she is a tad better now but hates change. She has been driving me insane ALL week!! Adam has gone back to work after 2 weeks off so now all of a sudden she is by herself again and she has been crying constantly and not eating her food. I'd play with her for a bit which would keep her happy but as soon as I'd stop she would start moaning again. I think the only time she would be happy is if I physically strapped her to my body all day!! Oh and not to mention going to the toilet in her crate at night (which also happens when something has changed)... I was up at 3:15am the other night cleaning her cage because she weed in it and was crying and howling because she had to sit in it. Was not happy. Imagine what she is going to be like once bean has entered the world? She would just be awful. I spoke to the vet last night about it when I took her for her booster and he thinks it is a sensible idea as she probably will hate a baby being centre of attention and not her. I'm sad to do it but I think it's best for us and for her. 

I have my 4d scan on Sunday :D so excited!!

Oh, and I don't know if I mentioned... Don't think i did, we put the apartment on the market and the following day we had interest!!! I have my first viewing on Sunday afternoon, the other is next week. I was OVER the moon!! I know it is only a viewing and they might not like it enough to purchase but I really didn't think we would get any interest, not so soon anyway. There is another apartment for sale which is much smaller than mine but in really good condition, they have had it on the market since may and still no interest... She has lowered the price considerably too. So I guess I thought we wouldn't have any... But we will see. I will be the happiest person alive if one buys :)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren that's great news about your apartment! Just goes to show that the market is so insane at the minute! I'm sure you'vekept it in beautiful condition as well, which really helps. My bro and SIL put their house on the market 3 months ago, and have just accepted an offer on it, when we all assumed it would be up for a year or more! Fingers crossed for a good offer for you :) Simon and I are the same - very anti-social :haha: we think a big night out is going to Tesco to get our shopping!! And our main evening activity is walking the dogs! 

As for not being a child person - my aunt always hated (oh and I mean HATED!) kids, to the extent that she wouldn't even look sideways at a child in the same room as she just had no interest. She now has 3 boys and is great with all their friends - so you might surprise yourself! Sad about your little dog, but as you say, it'll be better for her to be somewhere else. My sister had to give up her dog (just to my parents though!) when she moved jobs, and she was very upset, but it was right for Marley. Alternatively, you could get a baby carrier and stick the dog in it?!

Afm, baby has been so active yesterday and today, it's been great. Yesterday I was almost taken off the face of the earth by a teenage boy who jumped backwards right into my front :dohh: it was obviously an accident, but what got me is he didn't even apologise, just walked off. This was in school of course, so I verbally slaughtered him. Part of it entailed me yelling "I'M SIX AND A HALF MONTHS PREGNANT AND YOU THINK IT'S OK TO WIPE ME OUT AND WALK OFF???" Lol!

And as of now I have 8 weeks and 8 minutes left of work lol!


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe he bumped in to you and didn't even have the decency to apologise!! Some kids nowadays have no manors whatsoever!! 

I'm feeling a bit emotional at the moment, took the pooch to her new potential owners today and they have agreed to have her. I am happy that she has a new home and I know she will be loved and she will be happy there as they have another little dog so full of energy just like ours, they were running around playing together ect but I feel awful for giving her away :( she is still at home with us now, they wants us to get her spayed first which I have agreed to... But feel upset :'( 

On a better note, we are about to go out to put the reservation fee on our pushchair :) then I need to come home and clean up ready for our viewing tomorrow... Eek scary!! X


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley*, I didn't cry at my scans at all. The only time I teared up a bit was at that first appointment when I heard the heartbeat for the first time. My mom is super emotional though. She cried at seeing my ultrasound pictures and stuff and she cries watching people give birth on those baby story shows. I just think it's weird and it makes me uncomfortable. I think I tell her to stop all the time but then she starts acting like if I'm not crying or whatever then I'm not excited. It irritates me, I'm very much so like my father when it comes to how I deal with emotions. 

*Sarah*, I have 1 dog and 2 cats. My dog LOVES kids so I'm not really worried about her having any issues with the baby but at the same time she gets very excited about people and kids so I imagine everything will be a bit overwhelming for her at first when we suddenly have a baby in the house for her to love on all the time. My older cat is the one I think will have the most issues, she doesn't do the best with change. It usually takes her a few weeks to adjust. Like it took her 2-3 weeks to even feel comfortable in our home when we adopted her. She seriously spent all her time under the couch and we basically never saw her. She is the same way with people though she has improved a lot and doesn't run and hide like she used to. Though with kids, she just recently warmed up to my neices and the youngest is now 2 so I don't know how she will do with a baby in the house. My other cat is still young and she was pretty good with my neices, I think she'll be fine but I guess we can't know for sure until the baby is here. Personally, making sure my animals are okay is more of a priority for me then dealing with people. DH and I are just not people persons. :haha:

*Lauren*, that's exciting news about your apartment. Hopefully you're able to find a buyer!


----------



## MrsHippo

I didn't cry or anything at my scans. I felt a little overwhelmed but at the same time felt as though I was looking at someone elses scan rather than my own. I didn't truely 'feel' pregnant until she started moving around. I get a little emotional when I watch programes where people give birth, I don't think its so much the baby actually being born, its watching other people cry...especially men. I hate seeing men cry. 

Well I have ordered my pushchair :D its the icandy peach, it comes with a carrycot, main stroller seat, maxi cosi carseat in the same colour, adapters and two raincovers. 
This is the piccy of it in carrycot form - its the violet one we are having. I am planning on picking the carseat up sometime within the next few weeks just incase she comes early. The pushchair we can also pick up at anytime but they will keep it right up until baby is born. 

https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/products/peach_carrycot_2

I sold my won handbag on ebay, it went for 140 :) which I am happy about. That will pay for her hammock with door hook....we will buy the main wooden frame when we move out but while we are in here (thats if we are still here by then) we will hook her on to the bedroom door lol

I have felt so tired over the last two days, after being up for about 3 hours today I needed to go to sleep. After we ordered the pushchair we went for food then I came home and was flat out for a good 40 minutes or so. Even now I am sitting here yawning. I could do with something to give me a bit of energy!!


----------



## linzylou

I have soo much reading to do in this thread but I'll type what I remember for now, and then hopefully catch up tonight:

I didn't cry at any of my scans, either! I _did_ cry while watching Elf this Christmas - the part at the end where Santa flies over New York City and everyone is singing. I don't even like that movie lol.

I've never been much of a "kid person" myself. I never liked to hold my friends' babies or babysit. I always felt awkward around young children, not sure why. Lack of experience, I guess? :shrug: _But,_ I am so excited to have my own and I'm sure it'll help me feel more at ease around other babies/kids.

Lauren, :hugs:! It must be heartbreaking to give up your dog, but you're a good puppy mom for doing what you think is best for her. My dog has been glued to me for a few weeks now (she won't even let me go to the bathroom by myself) and it's a little annoying. I think she knows her life is about to change! Also, I can't wait to see pictures from your scan tomorrow.

My LO has been kicking me in the exact same spot (directly below my ribs on the right side) since last night and it's finally hurting. I love that she's so active but I wish she'd give that spot a break! I've tried cold water, laying on my other side, bouncing on my ball, and going for a walk but she's content where she is and won't budge! It's kind of a distraction while eating, since I feel like my stomach is rolling (like when you're nauseous). Silly baby!

I'll definitely read more tonight so I'm all caught up. Here's my almost 30 week bump. After tomorrow, I'll be in the single digits as far as weeks go (9 left)...scary!!
 



Attached Files:







30weeks.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - oooh I'd have killed that kid!!! How rude! Glad your bean has been more active! What kind of movements is it?
Lately mine have been less like kicks and more like roll-overs!

*Brittany* I'm glad i'm not the only one who didn't cry at the scans hehe! I get really uncomfortable around big displays of emotion too. I'm not going to deal well at the birth, I know it lol.

*Lauren* I'm sorry about your dog, it sounds like you're doing the best thing though. Yay for putting the deposit down on the pram! :)
And well done on selling the bag for a nice amount! That'll come in handy! :)

*Linzy* - such a cute bump piccy! You look so tiny compared to me - I'm such a whale :D
My bean has been doing the "rolling" thing too - makes me feel a little queasy! I hope yours eases up on that spot soon!

*AFM* - I had my whooping cough vaccine. Serves me right for saying the flu vaccine didn't hurt - my arm has been KILLING me since I had the shot on Thursday morning! Oh well, at least its done now.
I also got the RIGHT MatB1 form at last - silly receptionist!!!
My next midwife appointment is Monday so I'm planning on harrassing her with a ton of questions - like WHEN do I finally get to talk to the consultant about the c-section, is the baby still breech and if not how is he laying, what happened with the leakage I had, and can you measure me please...she's going to hate me :D 

Oh also, I did a post on my blog about nasty comments people make about baby bumps/weight in pregnancy - I mentioned a couple of your stories lol! It felt GOOD to be able to talk about the comments that have annoyed me, knowing that the people who made the comments would be reading the blog! :happydance:


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies, I do apologise I seem to (as usual!) missed loads of posts and get all in a muddle trying to reply to everyone individually so I'll just bullet point things I remember people mentioning lol!

*Scans* I didn't cry at any of my scans either! I was too nervous tbh that everything was ok and kept asking the sonographer if this and that was ok. Like someone else said it didn't really feel like me they were scanning or my tummy. Infact the first time I cried was when I felt jiggles kick! With the heartbeat as well whenever the dr/midwife finds it they always look at me expectantly like I might cry but again as I am neurotic and have my own doppler I can listen anytime I like so have become quite accustomed to it! :haha: Wow I sound like an emotionless cow now!

*Movements* Jiggles had a quiet day the other day - therefore sending me into a crazy panic! I had a listen with doppler and all sounded ok but I was still worried as usually when I lie down LO has a rustle around before getting comfy. I ended up poking poor thing loads and 'moving' something across my belly :blush: probably not the best idea as then I gave myself a BH, whoops!! Then I started feelings some kicking in my spine and really low so think LO was lying a weird way, poor baby trying to have a rest and it's momma waking it up! I'm getting lots of movements otherwise though but less small kicks and jabs more whole belly movements like you can really feel the size now and sometimes if I press I can feel shapes of limbs/head/bum! Bit freaky that something so big is in my belly!

*Pets* I don't have any pets so can't really comment much on this but so sorry to the ladies who are having to make difficult decisions regarding what is best for pet/baby. It must be heartbreaking as they are part of your family :( I'm sure whatever decision you make is for the best.

*AFM* OH and I had a productive day yesterday decorating the nursery with our wall decal. It looks fab though and we are so pleased we keep going in just to look at it! :happydance: We had a minor hiccup with lining up part of the tree but luckily a squirrel sticker has saved the day and you can't see the fault now lol! I can't wait for LO to arrive now it's so exciting. I went shopping the other day and got last few bits - some tiny baby clothes (just incase) a sterilizer (again planning to BF but need one for pump/dummy and just incase I express and give a bottle). In the next few weeks I am going to start putting together my bag a little (scary prospect!) My hips are still painful but my friend gave me a (not) so attractive girdle to wear to help and it does seem to ease the pain! I am seeing the dr next Friday but thinking of asking for a sick note for my last 2 weeks of work as can't see it improving standing up for 13 hours but really nervous he'll say no :cry: Otherwise in myself I am feeling pretty well and must be having a rush of good hormones as feeling really positive about life/pregnancy and all gushing that I am a pregnant lady.

Even though I am so so looking forward to LO arriving I also think I will really really miss being pregnant! Even with all the little niggles I've had along the way (which is nothing really) I've loved it so much, the bump, the kicks and flutters, the way people are a bit kinder to you, just how you feel a bit more special than your average joe because hey, you've got a person growing inside you lol! I've also loved how much closer OH and I have become, just getting excited about LO arriving and discussing things together and picking things out. I'm sure next week when I'm in pain and miserable again I'll be poo pooing all the positivity but thought I'd have a little :happydance: whilst I was feeling good to perk you up if you were feeling down!
 



Attached Files:







photo (50).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









photo (52).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









photo (53).jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









photo (54).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









photo (55).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* whoa, I adore your nursery! Congrats on getting it finished, it looks absolutely wonderful! Your wall decal is gorgeous as well - I have a real thing for owls at the minute so loved that bit especially! And only one hiccup putting it up isn't too bad at all. We had the same issue putting the tree in our living room up, but like you, a spare sticker (a leaf!) saved the day for us. It must be so exciting having all the bits in there ready to go! Glad to hear you are feeling slightly better, but don't be afraid to tell the dr that while you do feel better, it's because you've been getting lots of rest and standing/waing for any period of time is still agony, so work is really not an option at all.

*Hayley* I read your blog post about people's comments, very well written, and I loved the wee pictures to go with it! Hopefully some people will get the message intended! I als read what your mum said about the umbilical cord if you raise your arms - never heard that one before!! My movements are a mix of rolls, kicks and what can only be described as pushing. Sometimes it feels like baby is in there just pushing all of them against a certain part of me, so I feel loads of pressure. It's weird... Sorry to hear your arm is sore after the jab, I'm definitely going to be in agony when I get mine!

*Brittany* even if it take your older cat a few weeks to come round to Aiden I'm sure she will be super with him once she adjusts to the change. Older animals can be a bit set in their ways at times, can't they?! You actually made me think of a potential nightmare issue when our baby arrives - you were saying your dog loves people. Our youngest dog just adores mankind in general, and he will be beside himself when we have so many visitors to see the baby. He is going to be a nuisance because he's so massive and always manages to get into the wrong place at the wrong time :dohh: that'll be a fun few weeks!

*Lauren* I love the icandy peach, it's definitely right up my street!! And the purple colour looks lovely as well. Sorry to hear that your dog will definitely be heading to a new home, but its such a brave decision to make sure that she has what she needs despite how you feel :hugs: 

*Lindsey* beautiful bump picture! You would never guess that you are 30 weeks at all! Sorry to hear LO has been pounding on the same spot, give her a few pokes back to see how she likes it :haha:

*Afm* I just had my second pregnancy-related hormonal nuclear meltdown :haha: I was making pancakes for breakfast and it just all went pear shaped. I threw the pan against the wall and left in a strop before bursting into tears like a lunatic and sobbing for twenty minutes. Meanwhile, poor dh cleans up the mess and makes a New batch of pancakes for me with the sort of patience that gains a sainthood. I've been very lucky not to be too hormonal during this whole pregnancy, I think it's just a whole load of things combined today that tipped me over the edge....


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - thanks! :) I'd highly recommend blogging, its such a good release for your gripes! hehe! I've applied to some companies to review baby things too, looks really promising! One of the companies thats contacted me is actually one of those wall decal sticker companies so they're gonna send me some nursery stickers to try for free - all I have to do is review them and I get to keep them! :D
Lol, yeah I'd never heard the umbilical cord one either but I googled it and its def an old wives tale! Hilarious! 
My arm is much better today, so at least the pain doesn't last too long!

Aww I'm sorry about your outburst. If it makes you feel any better, I have those a lot! I think we're definitely entitled to them and really if you think about it we're only helping our OH's get used to the temper tantrums and crying they'll have to deal with from the children, so we're doing them a favour :D

My last outburst was about two days ago when I sent OH in to Greggs to get me a pasty and told him I only wanted a hot one, he came out with a cold one and I had an absolute melt down....threw the pasty at him and started crying, and actually made him go back in and demand his money back. And he did it. How embarrassing - I'd have told me where to go!

*Alex* - Aww the nursery looks amazing! Well done! :) Aww at least you've had a cry at movements - I havn't cried at all! Well no - I've cried plenty but only in an emotional outburst/anger kind of way, I haven't actually cried because of anything to do with the baby. I seem to be extremely cold! :/
I'm glad you're feeling so positive about the pregnancy and everything at the moment. 
I can't relate - I hate pregnancy lol. I think it'll feel strange not to feel movements and stuff anymore, but I don't think I'll be missing any of it lol. At least I've come around to the idea of being pregnant again now though - for the first 25 weeks (While I was still throwing up several times a day!) I swore I was never ever doing it again!


----------



## MrsHippo

I love the nursery Alex, is your furniture from mothercare? If it is, I was looking at it today :) I also LOVE owls. I would so buy a real one if I could!! I am glad you are feeling better in yourself too!! A bit of time away from work can do wonders for our mental health!! And don't worry about your gp saying anything when you ask for the remaining two weeks off, just explain that you are still in pain when standing for long periods of time. If you want to go back they can write notes for you to work shorter days or just one or two days a week also. But you do what you feel happiest doing. 

I can't wait until I go off, although if I went off even earlier I think I'd get bored. This last week went really quickly though so I am sure March will be here before I know it!!

Well I had my scan today :D I was there for nearly two hours!! she was being an awkward little bugger and had her hand up on her face as well as her FOOT!! She was lying in a nappy changing position and wouldn't move haha. We had to go on a couple of walks, ended up going to costa for a coffee and muffins to try and get her to move. Eventually we managed to get a decent shot - right at the end and had to go 10 minutes in to someone elses appointment!! But it was amazing to see her move around :) Here are the two best photos of her. We have loads of photos...can't stop looking at them :) She has a right pair of lips on her too haha. I keep saying 'she might be the next angelina jolie' haha 

I haven't had any major outbursts or anything. I get stroppy sometimes and feel like jumping on the sofa and ripping apart the cushions lol....so far have resisted the urge though!! I feel happy most of the time :) Oh and as for movement I think we are all experiencing something similar, I still get the odd kick and punch but most of the time it feels like she is flipping around in there, it can be rather uncomfortable at times!! They are probably making the most of the space as in a few weeks it will become rather snug in there :haha:

We had our first viewing today, will find out tomorrow whether he liked it enough to put in an offer though. He is a single guy who has recently split from his wife but they have a 3 year old which he will have stay around reguarly...he thought the smallest room might be a little too small but that was the only negative comment he made. I hope hope hope he can look past that and work something out. But fingers crossed. I have also, as thought I might, kept the giving pup away thing on hold....for a bit. If we manage to get this place sold within the next month or so then I will keep her, if not, she will have to go, living here just wouldn't work out. But I'd hate myself if I gave her away then ended up getting an offer and moved out a few weeks later. But we will see. 

Anyway, here are the photos :) second one she has her tongue sticking out :p
 



Attached Files:







bean 1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3









bean 2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura91

Holy moly, I've missed tonnes! I'll try and bullet point stuff :)

*Visiting* - OH has now said that he agrees with the homebirth so looks like that's all set. I'm having it at my parents house (it's bigger and more practical) and we'll be staying there for a few days so my mum can help me get into the swing of things.
We haven't set any visiting rules in stone but I'm thinking of parents and siblings on after a couple of hours - me and OH will have a couple of hours with LO, obviously my parents will already be there so will let them have an hour. Then call OH's parents to come round - they're separated so will take a good couple of hours and will probably fetch OH's sisters too :dohh: Then call my sister, BIL and kids.
Next day grandparents and aunties - I only have one aunty/uncle and so does OH so that won't be too bad :)

*Emotions* - mine seem to over the top today. Had a bicker with OH earlier (via text :dohh). He rang me shortly after to talk and apologise and I ended up crying like a complete mess - not so good at work :haha: Luckily there's only me in, for a change!

*My Doctors Appointment* - nope, it was a proper Doctors. I took the co-codamol on Saturday evening because we walked to the local shop (literally a 5 minute walk, if that) and back and I could have cried. Seemed to take the pain away though :shrug: They said co-codamol is fine, just no more than the recommended dosage - obviously :huh: and not to take anything else containing paracetamol.

*LiverpoolLass* - Could you maybe ask the hospital if you _could_ have two people, really explain your worries? Other than this, I have no idea!

*DoggyLover* - I'm sorry you're still worrying about having a big baby :hugs: Don't forget, I'm right there with you and we can share our chubby babies! I was talking to someone yesterday and said how I'd love a little 7lber and she practically laughed in my face and said "I really doubt it. She already weighs over 3lbs and you're not exactly small" :growlmad:

*MrsHippo* - Ooh nice choice on pushchair!
As for your 3D scan, looks like our LO's are laid in the same position and she definitely has a good pout on her!

*Nursery* - both looking gorgeous!

*Weight* - I think I'm still under my pre-pregnancy weight but not by much now.. It seems to be creeping back :haha:

*Hospital Bags* - When is everyone thinking of doing this? I need to pack two.. sort of. One with clothes for me, OH and LO for a few days at my mums and then an 'emergency' one incase I have to be transferred to hospital (which I'm hoping I won't need :))

*AsForMe* - Sorry I've been a bit awol! OH had the S&D bug from NYE until.. well he's still got a bit of sickness! 
I managed to catch the dodgy belly side of things last week but luckily it only lasted a couple of days :thumbup:
Housework and washing seems to be piling back up as neither of us have had any energy or get-go to do anything - not looking forward to tackling it all :dohh:

Hips/groin seem to have settled down a little (apart from when I want to walk anywhere, then it feels like she's about to fall out!) - 3D scan yesterday showed she has moved positions.

Went back for part two of our 3D scan yesterday to try and get some better pictures. LO still refused to move her hands/feet out of her face :growlmad: Still got some nice shots/footage though so nevermind!
She is now head down - quite low though :wacko: with her hands up by her face and her feet resting on her head! No wonder my lady parts hurt when I walk, everything's crammed right down there!
I'll try and sort the photos out tonight and put the one showing this on here - sonographer managed to get a good shot of it, only in 2D it's still quite good :)
Everything with LO is fine, she is still measuring a week ahead though so I'm going to mention this to the midwife as I'm now thinking maybe they shouldn't have put me back a week to start off with :shrug:
I know she'll come when she's good and ready but surely there's a reason they only let you go 2wks overdue? If they let me go 2wks over, I could infact be 3wks over..
Her legs, belly, head and weight are all measuring around the 30 week marker. She weighs 3.4lbs and her feet measure 6.3cms already!

Also, on both 3D scans it is showing that my placenta is now at the front :dohh: and the cord is infront of her face/mouth most of the time. The sonogorapher says this shouldn't be a problem but I'm also going to mention this to the midwife just incase :thumbup:

I think that's everything :haha:... here's 29w belly - watch it doesn't have your eye out! :winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=548907&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1358159935https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=548909&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1358159943


----------



## baby_nurse

*doggylover* Aw bless your meltdown it did make me giggle a little sorry :blush::haha: I haven't had an major hormonal meltdowns yet, I sometimes have a bit of a nag/moan fest at OH but tbh that was usual before I was pregnant :wacko: I tend to just cry really easily at sad things! 

*LiverpoolLass* Your outburst made me laugh even more sorry! I just had an image of a woman throwing a pastry at a bloke outside Gregg's and stuff splattering everywhere :haha: I'm sure it wasn't like that! There seems to be a lot of hormonal throwing recently, maybe I need to take on this new sport!

*MrsHippo* Yes the furniture is from Mothercare, I'm not sure if it's still in the sale but we got £400 off which was pretty impressive as it made it nearly half price. It is so well made and sturdy though and I love how it has loads of storage space. Loved your 3D pics as well what a pout! She's going to be gorgeous! All these 3D scans are making me want one!

*Laura91* Left some comments in your journal :thumbup:

*AsForMe* Nothing new really just having a chill day as ended up in Ikea yesterday (buying more stuff :dohh: my favourite sport!) and my hips were in agony afterwards so I need a rest today. The house needs another tidy though so will have to do that - it seems all I've done since I've been off is tidy and I think it's all done then something else crops up!!


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* sorry to hear you are still sore....but a trip to Ikea might just be worth the pain?! I bloody love ikea, honestly, it's like an addiction! I think you should maybe take up throwing some things and just blame it on pregnancy hormones, but just do it for fun lol! I certainly felt better after the pan hit the wall (and the pancake splattered.....!) Also meant to say before I'm so happy to hear that you are now feeling really good about being pregnant. It's good to know that the time you have had off work has been a benefit physically and emotionally, as its obviously let you relax and enjoy pregnancy rather than constantly being in pain and worried.

*Laura* sorry to hear you and dh haven't been well, that bug is a definite bitch. And don't worry about housework, plenty of time for that when you are both feeling better. I didn't realise you had originally been put back a week - that makes sense that LO is now measuring ahead by a week surely. Definitely mention it to your midwife. (And then I'm going to be the only one with a huge baby :haha:) and I cannot believe someone made that remark to you! So so rude. And your bump picture shows that you are just perfect! You don't look huge at all! And certainly not as huge as I think I am! Glad the scan went (relatively) well though, can't wait to see the pics.

*Lauren* that is one angelina jolie pout your LO has, definitely! So adorable! I'm glad the scan went well, and having a coffee and muffin midway is only a bonus! I'm glad the viewing went pretty well, fingers crossed for an offer. You'd think if he only has his child at weekends (or similar) that it would be perfect - what's the point in having a huge room if its never used?? 

*Hayley* oh my gosh your Greggs pasty hormonal outburst did make me laugh quite a lot! Your poor dh having to go back!!! Bless him (but lets face it, he should have gotten it right :haha:) I'm sorry to hear you still aren't overly enjoying pregnancy, but glad that you think you could maybe do it again. You definitely have had a rough time, so it's no wonder you aren't entirely thrilled with the whole process.

*Hospital bags...* I was actually just thinking about this yesterday. I was planning to wait until I'm on maternity to do ours (so at 37 weeks) but is that too late? So I think maybe once my in laws come and we get the nursery set up, I've moved all LOs things in,then I'll sort our bags out, so that will be 34-35 weeks.


----------



## Laura91

Here you go *MrsHippo* - matching baby's :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







1-Face1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









1-Face-NosePout.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









2 -8.jpg
File size: 116 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - awwww such cute scan piccys! Love the one where she's pulling tongues! She's gonna be a cheeky lil monkey! hehe! How sweet!!! Did they tell you the current weight and measurements etc?
Good luck with the apartment guy, hope he was interested!

*Laura* - Aww yeah I'd def mention your concerns to the midwife and see what they say, like you say you don't want to end up going 3 weeks overdue as there must be a reason that they induce after 2 weeks!
Glad baby is lying in the right position now though! :) Did they say the weight was normal for the gestation? I have noooo idea what the babies should be weighing now to be honest!

Yeah it can't hurt to ask about having two people in with me but I'm like 99% sure it'll be a no - I've never heard of any hospital letting more than one person in for a c section.

As for hospital bags, my mum said to me tonight that I should have one ready by now! So thats got me panicked. I'll probably start prepping one this week just incase, can't hurt to be organised!

Ooh how is the homebirth going to work? Will you have a midwife there with you? I know very little about home birthing.

Amazing bump pic! You can REALLY see the change in babys position from the week before!! How cool!

*Alex/Sarah* - Lol! Well we were in the car when I threw the pasty back at him, but it was quite funny! Poor OH has to put up with temper tantrums like that a lot from me - bless him, he's a bit of a saint! :D I don't care though, he gets none of the pregnancy discomfort/sickness/etc so anything I choose to put him through he can just grin & bear it as far as I'm concerned :D

Yay for Ikea, I love their stuff!

*AFM*...FINALLY met my own midwife at last today! Pleased to say she is absolutely lovely and by far the best one I have come across so far, so yay that she is my regular one! :D
She was very very thorough - she listened to beans heartbeat (141 bmp, fine apparently), she said he's turned so he is no longer breach he's now head down - good boy!, she measured me and said I'm measuring at 29 cms which is about right as I'll be 29 weeks on Thursday, and she asked if I had my consultant appointment through to discuss the c section yet and was quite miffed when I said I hadn't so she's made a new request for an appointment and said it should DEFINITELY come through in the next few days *fingers crossed*!
I asked her about the fluid leakage thing, she said its hard to say what it might be as it could be wee, discharge or it could be little leaks of amniotic fluid - she said if it happens again I should insist that the hospital see me, but that from feeling my bump my fluid levels seem fine so she's not worried.
SO all good news! I don't have to go back until 31 weeks now.

I have my thyroid appointment on Wednesday so hoping everything is ok on that front, and the maternity hospital called me today to invite me in for the hospital tour so thats all booked for 4th March! How exciting! :D

Oh also, has anybody experienced anything painful yet?! Its hard to describe exactly what I mean - but tonight I went to the cinema with OH (Saw Les Mis, AMAZING!) and Bean was being EXTREMELY active - doing constant somersaults and full on turns - but every now and then I'd get a sudden really intense pain! Kind of like a cramping/tightening sensation low down in my bump, that would last for about 30 seconds and be so painful that it would make me jump and screw my face up - and then it would go completely. I was really worried that I was about to go into labour in the cinema!!!!
Has anybody had anything like this? It lasted for about an hour, but its been fine since!


----------



## MrsHippo

Her estimated weight was 2lb10 which was bang on average for 28 weeks. She showed me this chart with their averages and my LO was right in the middle. I can't stop looking at her photo, it's so strange. Completely different from the other scans, it's weird knowing what your little baby looks like. I feel very protective over my scan photos lol. 

As for hospital bags, I have been thinking about it too. I read that we should do it around 35 weeks or something but I worry about her coming early. What if she comes and I don't have time to pack the stuff I need ... Well I haven't even brought it yet!! I am planning on buying a cheap big bag from primark I think (for those outside of uk, primark is one of those shops that sells everything really cheap but stuff isn't too bad. Serves its purpose). I might start packing it gradually soon. 

Has anyone else thought about actually giving birth yet? I have always been worried about ''going to the toilet'' during labour and it petrifies me :/ I am very very private when it comes to that subject! I won't even go if OH is at home, I wait for him to go out. I have been with him for close on 7 years now and I still behave that way!! I have been told a mixture of things from 'when baby comes out it doesn't give space for anything else' then I read on the third tri forum that someone had it ''dug out of her'' which just sounds so so so wrong. At this rate I won't be eating anything around due date!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and Laura, sooo cute :) do you find yourself staring at the photos too? Or is it just me lol?

And Hayley, so glad to hear that your midwife is nice and you finally got looked at properly :) hopefully you won't have to wait too long now to speak to your doctor about the c-section. Keep us updated anyway :)


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> then I read on the third tri forum that someone had it ''dug out of her'' which just sounds so so so wrong.

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

I really hope that doesn't mean what i think it does....but I'm scared it does!!!!! How horrific! The third tri boards are EVIL! To be honest, I'm not fussed - if I poo myself I do :shrug: I would VERY much prefer that i didn't, but I don't think I'll be able to help it!! Plus my SIL said that when she did nobody even mentioned it. She only found out she actually had afterwards when she asked her husband. Luckily, my husband and I are quite open about stuff like that (i.e. we are very immature and make poo and fart jokes. And not at all in a creepy way, but if one of us is peeing, the other will still come into the bathroom if we are talking. Probably very weird!) So it's not a huge worry for me (yet!). Also, glad to hear LO is perfect weight :) Isn't it strange to think though that 2lbs 10 of your weight is now another person!?

Hayley: Glad to hear the midwife appointment went really well. Such a weight off your mind to know that your care iswhat you want from here on in. And great news about your fluid seeming fine :) I have had a couple of painful jabs (i think in the bladder?) But nothing as painful as what you described - maybe just really intense Braxton Hicks? (Which, btw, my oh likes to call Branston Pickles :wacko:)


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - He said that her weight measured up to her being in the 30th week so still a week ahead :dohh:
I'm glad you finally got to meet your MW and glad that she's lovely!
Could the pains have been BH?
I'm planning on staying at home as long as I can and then when I start getting uncomfortable, ringing my mum to come pick us up. Then we'll just relax at hers and ring the midwife when we need to. She'll come when I'm ready - when contractions are close or whatever. I'm planning on having a waterbirth so I'm guessing OH and my mum/midwife will have to set this up too :shrug:
So once I've had baby and presuming everything's ok, I'm practically already at home and me and OH can relax 'at home' with LO :)
If all goes to plan anyway :haha:

*MrsHippo* - I love looking at LO's pictures, I've put them in a little 'Baby's Photo Album' because I was getting paranoid that OH was passing them round people and getting finger marks on them all :rofl:



> Has anyone else thought about actually giving birth yet?

I haven't until last night when I had a dream that me and OH had gone to a family party and Eva just slid out whilst I was in the elevator :rofl:! I just walked up to OH and handed her over and smiled :huh:

*DoggyLover* - I think we may be thinking the same thing here as I'm a little bit :sick:.
I've also taken the attitude of "if it happens, it happens" - there's nothing I can do and I'm sure that when the time comes I'll be distracted by the pain/concentration :) Although I still make jokes with OH that if this does happen, he'll have to scoop it out of the pool :haha:



> Isn't it strange to think though that 2lbs 10 of your weight is now another person!?

I read on another thread that you've got baby's weight, plus placenta weight, plus fluid and some other stuff.. I'm blaming all this on my weight creeping back up ;)


----------



## doggylover

Laura: :haha: at that dream! If only it would be that easy on the day...! I'm with you, go with the flow on the day, que sera sera and all of that (Now, come back to me in 73 days when I'm screaming blue murder and see how I feel!!) Yep, apparently practically NONE of the extra weight we have is actually our own weight - it's all boobs and blood and baby stuff! Thank heavens!!

Oh my I am getting some kicking, right down really low on my right hand side. Feels like someone is rubbing their knuckles along my insides!!


----------



## Laura91

I mainly get kicks to the bladder lately, laid in bed last night she was kicking my bladder and then pushing downwards with her head - I had to warn OH not to lean on my belly incase I accidentally peed :shy:

My dignity has completely gone out the window lately - the joys of pregnancy! :rofl:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Aww thats good then! :) Bless! 

Yeah Primark is a good idea for a hospital bag, they have some nice big ones. I might have to go and have a nosey there tomorrow when OH is off work hehe.

Aww the toilet thing was always a worry of mine with relation to labour too! 
I had a friend YEARS ago who had a baby, and she terrified me by telling me all about how she pooed everywhere while she was giving birth and the midwife was shouting at her! 
But do you know, I think you'll always get horror stories - my sister was really worried about the same thing but she said she has NO idea wether she did or didn't in labour because there's too much going on and you're too focused on just getting the baby out to even think about it or care! She said even if you do "go", that you're not likely to even notice and they'd just quietly take it away without even mentioning it - they're obviously used to it! 
My sister was more worried about her partner seeing, as she's very much the same as you, so she had a rule that he wasn't allowed down the "Business end" of things until the baby was actually crowning - at all other times he had to stay by her head! lol.

*Sarah* Lol! I love that sentence - "I'm not fussed if I poo myself!" thats brilliant :haha:

*Sarah & Laura*Yeah I suppose it could be braxton hicks, but I have had those loads and they haven't yet been painful - and when these pains were happening my stomach was soft to touch, not contracted like with BH. Weird!! Hasn't happened since last night though! Odd. It definitely wasn't pain from the baby moving though - it felt like something else. Its really hard to describe!


*Laura* - Aww it'll be nice to be at home straight away with the baba :) Do you just hire a birthing pool then?
Sounds very fancy! :D Its mad how different all of our births are going to end up being! :)
Lol love that dream you described!

*AFM* I don't know whats up with me today, I feel massively depressed :(
Has anybody felt depressed during the pregnancy? I've only noticed it in the last week or two, but a "friend" of mine who I confided in has stressed me out even more by telling me that if I have depression in pregnancy I'll probably end up with really bad post-natal depression! Great :wacko:

I think its just our living situation. I am SICK of us living with my parents, I just want to get back to our own space back in Devon but we're kind of stuck - we would have the money to move back at the end of this month, but we can't really as it would mean transferring all my ante natal care over again and its only just started to get sorted from moving here in November so it seems a bit late into the pregnancy to be changing over again now :/

I'm just SO fed up though - the name situation is really bringing me down. I'm sick of my parents forcing their suggestions onto me and criticizing mine & OH's ideas - yesterday my Dad actually said to me "We've got a stake in this baby too you know. Its a third yours, a third Jons and two 6ths mine and your mums!"....My response of "Oh right, well I'll meet you in the delivery room when you're giving birth to it too then, shall I?!" just made him laugh but SERIOUSLY?!

I know its just a name, but naming is one of the main things I've always looked forward to about having a baby and its been completely ruined for me.

My mum told me the name we like best is horrible, and actually said "Your sisters kids have names that we feel proud calling out in public, I'll feel ashamed shouting out Tyne in public". I mean...WTF kind of thing is THAT to say to someone, let alone someone pregnant and emotional!?

She also annoyed me again today because I mentioned I might want to have a 3D scan - she was just so dismissive saying its a waste of money, they look nothing like real babies and the baby will just be creeped out by the pictures when its older, nobody ever looks back on them once the baby is here anyway, and "anyway you're supposed to be saving money, stop wasting it"...

It just really wound me up. I'm not a child! And I don't see spending money on seeing my baby as a waste! But then its like, whats the point?! I just feel soooooo deflated :(

It sounds so bad to admit it, but with the way everything is making me feel at the moment I don't even feel a little bit excited about having the baby :cry:


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Hayley, I want to give you a hug :hugs: I'm not surprised you feel the way you do with family like that!! I don't want to sound horrible but I think they are bang out of order, especially what your mum has been saying. This is why I haven't told anyone the name because I didn't want reactions like that. But even so, it has nothing to do with her what you decide to call YOUR child!! and as for the scan...pffft, I would just go and get one anyway. I think she is just being really horrible. End of the day it is your first baby, make the most of it!!! And even if your child doesn't want to see it when they get older it doesn't matter, its for you. I really really do hope you go for one (by the way, if you do book it NOW, they can have long waiting lists!!) it really is such an amazing experience. I am so glad I had mine, I am really excited about meeting her since seeing her on the scan (not that I wasn't anyway :haha: but even more so now). I think you are just going though a spout of feeling a bit poo....overall I have felt much happier but some days, like yesterday and today I feel a bit down. I think its because Adam is working away this week and I am coming home to an empty house with nothing to do and have no money to go out and do anything!! But I think we are more likely to suddenly be on a high one minute and a low the next due to our hormones. I think you should just try and keep yourself to yourself and if you can try and get out in the evenings so you aren't around everyone. The trip to primark sounds like a good idea though :) go and treat yourself to a little something!!

Well my mum told me to try and go to the toilet when labour first starts...that way if its all out then hopefully I should be ok haha :blush: but yes the story of 'had to dig it out of me' is what your thinking. If I can find the thread I will show you!! I think she was talking about how constipated she was. It just sounds so wrong though. The third tri board does have me rubbing my head sometimes....

Is anyone else worried about the weather? I had to go to the post office this morning and I was pretty much walking on a sheet of ice...I am scared of falling over funny and hurting bean. Obviously I know they are well cushioned but if I fell on my stomach it could potentially do some damage??

I only have about 7 weeks left at work then three weeks later its due date!!! :shock: :shock: its scary!!!! Its got me thinking about how much I still have left to buy...but at the moment no money to pay for it all!! ahh.

I can't stop eating at the moment!!! Especially chocolate....I am eating sooo much. I will end up giving birth to a chocolate bar at this rate :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* no offence intended, but your mum is being a massive bitch. Those things she are saying about baby's name are totally unacceptable. Ask her how she would feel if in 10 years you tell your son "granny said before you arrived she was ashamed of your name" and obviously he is going to feel like he and his name aren't good enough. Hopefully something like that would make her see that what she is saying is unacceptable, and hurtful, to all 3 of you. My mum has been irritating too, not as bad as yours, as she keeps saying "Noah is a lovely name" literally about 6 times since the start of December. And each time I say "yes it is, it's lovely, but Simon doesn't like it that much." And yet she goes on about it :shrug: we haven't told them our chosen names yet, and she acts like I am keeping this huge secret, but like you say, naming baby is one of the things I've been looking forward to as well, and I'm not letting them ruin it for me.
Lovely of your friend to imply you are going to have PND :growlmad: I think when you are living with your parents, and having that attitude from them, that its only natural to be fed up and feel a little down in the dumps. I would go mad if we had to move back in with my mum. I'd murder her! Just try and concentrate on how great it will be when you are back in Devon, with your little man snuggled up in your arms. 

*Lauren* sorry you've been having a rough week too. I can imagine how crap it is just being home alone in the evenings. Do what I do (even though dh is here!) - look online at baby things! That eats up all my time! Going to the loo when labour starts is actually a great idea - will limit the likelihood of any nasties! I know people used to take castor oil to prevent it, but I heard an awful (although I laughed!) story about a girl who took loads in the 3 weeks before her due date and was planning on stopping the day before so that it didn't have the opposite effect during birth....she went into labour two weeks earlier and apparently it was quite something! :haha: I'm the same - 7 weeks of work then 3 weeks to go! Can't believe it!! How has this all happened so quickly?

I'm actually going to be a little sad to not be pregnant anymore. I can't wait to have LO here of course, but I will miss that special feeling - being the only one who knows what LO is doing, and having people (most people!) being so extra lovely. I've been loving it so far!


----------



## MrsHippo

It doesn't feel two minutes ago that I was telling everyone I was pg!! I am counting my 7 weeks from next week, so give or take a few days :) you think 9 months and it feels a lifetime away! 

And I do sit online quite a bit but sometimes I go on the internet then sit there staring at google homepage because I don't know what to look at lol!! 

Talking of names I am totally stuck on a middle name. As we are spelling Beau the way we are I want her to have a feminine middle name... We have thrown a couple in to the hat but I'm not 100% about them. I know it can wait until we register her but I'd like to have a name now!

I think I'll miss feeling LO move around inside of me but certainly won't miss being pregnant :D I can't wait until I am able to drink wine, eat cheese, go on the sun bed, sleep on my tummy and most importantly get my sex drive back!!! My list could go on but those things are towards the top :p


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - I literally have no idea what the belly thing is then :huh:
Yep, I think I've got to find and hire it myself.. I can't quite remember - I'll check next week at my MW appointment :)
I'm sorry you're feeling a little down lately but by the sounds of it, you have a lot to making you feel that way :hugs:
Firstly, your friend shouldn't stick her two penneth in and tell you about the PND thing - if anything it's just gonna put more worry/stress on you!
Secondly, I think anyone living back at home with parents, partner and being pregnant would stress out a lot - you've been used to having your own space and privacy.
Lastly, I'm sorry but your parents sound extremely out of order for voicing their opinion like that! Like others have said, it's *your* baby, no one elses. If they like certain names so much, why didn't they name their children it? This is what I said to OH after his mum tried influencing our name choice :sulk:
My mum wasn't exactly keen when my sister announced my nephews name but she never said anything to her and after a couple of days, it totally grew on her and she loves it now!
As for saying baby's a 3rd theirs too.. I'm sorry but wrong again. I think your comment was genius though ;)
As awful as it sounds, I think you might need to sit down with them and let them know how they're opinions are making you feel :hugs:

*MrsHippo* - Sorry you've been feeling a little down too :hugs:! Sort yourself some crap telly out - my Sky planner is always filling up but it gives me something to do when I'm in on my own :)
I've read in a lot of different threads and email updates that a few days before labour, your body naturally has a 'clear out' sick:) and that's how some women know they're nearly there :shrug: Maybe it's a bit of a myth.. or wishful thinking :haha:
Is Beau her set name now then? I think it's lovely! What middle names have you come up with so far?
The weather is awful here today. Absolutely freezing and everything is like ice :( It's a good job I don't have a uniform for work because I'm throwing anything and everything on lately just to keep warm. Today's outfit of choice is leggings, long grey vest, OH's very thick knitted grey cardy and some knee length boots/welly things ;) Doesn't look so great but I'm toasty!

*DoggyLover* - I think I'll miss being pregnant too.. although I won't miss getting stuck trying to roll over in bed :haha:


When is everyone's last day at work? Mine is Friday 1st March :dance:
Which makes me 36W1D - _I think_.. x


----------



## baby_nurse

*liverpoollass* sorry your having a tough time :( it must be so stressful living with parents I wouldn't be able to do it without going a little barmy lol! Your parents are completely out of order with the name situation and saying baby is 1/3 there's!! You seriously need to sit down with them and discuss this, I think grandparents sometimes get a bit of a power trip and think they are just as important as you and OH so they need to be brought down a peg or too! 

Sorry other ladies have also been feeling a little poo and down :( think the time of year doesn't help does it! 

I have gone into full blown nesting mode, the house has been attacked from top to bottom, I'm being ruthless with throwing stuff out! Have also gone round the whole house with anti bacterial wipes lol! I'm like a woman possessed! 

I too have a big grumble/stress....here goes (lol) 


Grr is everyone's dr's surgery as unhelpful as mine! My sick note runs out today (16th) however I couldn't get a appointment until Friday (18th) ... Bearing in mind I booked this 3 weeks ago! I was assured by receptionist that the dr would backdate my sick note to cover the 17th.
Any who today the weather is being forecast heavy snow for Friday, bloody typical! Nothing planned all week then Friday I have dr's booked and supposed to be seeing friends! So I rang the surgery for some advice because obviously if it snows really heavily I don't know whether I'll be able to make it in. Firstly it took me about 10 minutes to get through to a receptionist I explained the situation and asked whether there was any appointments either this afternoon of tomorrow. She was so rude "well that's not an emergency we have no appointments you'll just have to come in Friday". I explained I'm pregnant, so don't want to drive if its really snowy, could I maybe have a telephone appointment at least and do they definitely back date sick notes as if I am off work without a sick note then 1) I'm taking unpaid leave and 2) I'm potentially getting into trouble with work. She was so snotty said she didn't know if he'd back date the note I'd just have to ring Friday and its not an emergency to need a sick note and she has no appointments at all in the next week so if I don't come Friday that's it!! So basically if its heavy snow Friday I have no choice but to go in anyway and risk crashing my car!! I'm so mad cos when I booked the damn appointment for Friday 3 weeks ago I expressed my concern that my sick note ran out a few days before and would that be ok and the woman was like "yes yes it's fine they backdate them all the time" then the snooty woman today basically said no they don't backdate them and refused point blank to give me an appointment! So what am I supposed to do! I'm already down one day sick pay if he doesn't backdate the note, if I can't get in Friday god knows how much money I'll be missing out on, potentially hundreds of pounds!! what a stress I bloody hate my drs the way they work is so backwards not letting you book an appointment unless they reckon your deemed ill enough and then only booking them weeks in advance!!

Phew big moan over! I hate snow it always seems to know when I have plans and try and ruin them and stress me out!


----------



## baby_nurse

Ps...with regards to poo, according to the lady at my antenatal class, diarrhoea is one of the first signs of early labour so you might have a clear out beforehand! I'd try not to stress bout pooing during labour as apparently most ladies do and it's completely normal and usually they just clear it up no fuss and you'd know no different! She also said a lot of ladies feel like they need a poo right before baby comes as it presses on your rectum so that's a sign baby is about to crown but not to worry if a bit of poo comes out when u do as u can't really do much about it and its not much!


----------



## Laura91

*Alex*, I'd call them back, make a complaint and ask to speak with someone else :sulk:

She had no right to be funny with you! Would she prefer you to not turn up to the appointment (if weather's bad) and waste the doctors time? Snotty cow!

My doctors are generally okay for getting appointments. Getting through on the phone though, crazy. You seem to be on hold forever! Then when you go to the appointment, they're 99% of the time, running late :growlmad: x


----------



## baby_nurse

Laura91 said:


> *Alex*, I'd call them back, make a complaint and ask to speak with someone else :sulk:
> 
> She had no right to be funny with you! Would she prefer you to not turn up to the appointment (if weather's bad) and waste the doctors time? Snotty cow!
> 
> My doctors are generally okay for getting appointments. Getting through on the phone though, crazy. You seem to be on hold forever! Then when you go to the appointment, they're 99% of the time, running late :growlmad: x

I think I'm going to ring tomorrow for an emergency appointment and just make up a reason I need to see them, I can't risk losing out on money for work! So mad tho think I'm going to look into changing dr's as when LO arrives what if I can't get an appointment! Ridiculous.


----------



## doggylover

My GPs is very hit and miss. Sometimes you can phone and get an appointment later that week, other times it might be three weeks :shrug: very annoying. But they are all very pleasant. 

*Alex* lol at your nesting! I am definitely noticing things that need cleaned, but will wait until I'm off and go nuts on each room then I think! And interesting about the diarrhoea, will keep an eye out for that when I think I might be on the way :haha:

*Laura* my last day at work is the week after you -8th march. Does it seem like forever away to you?! I feel like its never going to come! Has there been much snow with you? Of course we have none, so no snow days for me! But it's chilly here too. Your outfit definitely sounds cosy - especially with oh's clothes in there! They are always so snuggly! 

In terms of missing things when we are pregnant - the only thing I have said "I really wish I could have that" this whole time is slightly runny fried eggs! I like them runny, so I've not been having them at all (no point in my eyes if you have to have them hard!!) but that's about it! In 10 weeks time I'm sure ill be wishing for my pre-pregnancy self back though - I think it's only going to go downhill from here! The last two weeks my back has been getting sore mid-afternoon, and nothing relieves it. Is weird though as its really high up, and in a very specific point, but so uncomfy. So another 10 weeks of that will be fun :thumbup: not to mention whatever else the last few weeks throws our way!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Aww thank you :hugs: I'm sorry you've been having a rough week too.
And yes, treating myself is called for I think hehe. 
What ideas have you had for Beau's middle name? 

*Sarah* - Yeah, she is being a bitch :/ Ugh! Why do mothers feel the need to go on and on about a name they've latched on to even though you've already told them you're not using it! My mum is the same with the names Elliott & Emil - she's obsessed even though I've told her a million times I don't like them.

*Alex* - bloody Drs surgeries! Mine is very similar - you have to be some sort of psychic and feel your illnesses coming on 3 weeks in advance as thats the only time you can get appointments! They say you can call on the day for an emergency appointment but they NEVER have any available!
Some drs receptionists really do think they are the actual drs - you should make a complaint about her attitude. If I were you, I'd just call for an emergency appointment - if they ask what its for just say you don't wish to discuss it with them (the receptionist doesn't need to know at the end of the day!), and just make something up for the Dr and do the sicknote thing as a "By the way, while I'm here...." sort of thing.
They should back date it though, especially as its only an extension - I've never had any problem getting a dr to backdate a sicknote. 

*afm* I had my appointment with my thyroid dr today - what a joke! They basically just didn't know anything! I asked for the results of the tests I had done months ago in Exeter which are supposed to let me know if my condition and medication has had any affect on the baby - they basically have lost the results! So they said they'll repeat the test - in 3 weeks!!! Great - so i'll just wait around for ANOTHER 3 weeks then, brilliant. Grrr :growlmad:

As for what I've missed, I'm with you Lauren - cheese & wine!!!!! I cannot WAIT to get my hands on some brie and I'm worried I'm going to be sneaking bottles of Prosecco into the hospital after the birth as waiting until I'm home seems like too long! lol. 
I'm quite looking forward to being able to get on a diet and get control of my body back too, though I'll probably change my mind about that when its time to do it! I feel so huge at the moment though, its depressing! I don't feel like a glowing pregnant goddess, I just feel like a big sack of spuds!


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> I'm worried I'm going to be sneaking bottles of Prosecco into the hospital after the birth as waiting until I'm home seems like too long! lol.

:rofl: I can just see this, the midwife comes round to check up on you and bubs and you are necking a bottle of Prosecco!! They may give you funny looks when you arrive and your hospital bag is clinking!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha I said I'd be popping a bottle of champagne in my hospital bag, only a little one though :p with not drinking for so long I'm worried I'd get drunk off one glass haha!!

I hate gp surgeries too sometimes. Mine tell me you have to ring at 8am for a same day appointment. Sometimes, even if you ring a few weeks in advance, they still tell you to ring on the day you want the appointment as 'the doctor hasn't released their timetable yet' it's silly. But if you want an emergency appointment they tend to be quite good but have to be prepared to wait a while. 

I too have been getting back ache high up, it's at a point where I struggle to reach. I have been so desperate for a back massage all week :( I'll ask Adam for one tomorrow though :) 

As for middle names.... I have none in the pipeline :( I haven't actually sat down and thought of any though. I've been so pre-occupied just recently. I think me and Adam need to have a sit down and throw some ideas in to the hat. 

Well I have a couple of things to share which is very exciting!! One of the local radio stations (GEM106) have been running this competition thing all month where they pay a bill for you. You enter your details online along with the price of your bill you want paying and how much it is. The only catch is that you have to listen to the radio all day and they call out 4 names a day. If they call your name out you have half an hour to ring them back, if you go over that half an hour then you miss it. Well.... If you haven't already guessed, I WON!! I got a £200 cheque on its way to me :D I was over the moon!!! I nearly missed it though!! I got in to work and was a little pee'd off due to something work related, went on Facebook and someone posted on my wall 'ring gem fm, they called your name'!!! I took his word for it, rang them and all of a sudden I am on air completely tongue tide!! I didn't know what to say hahaha. But if I didn't go on Facebook I would have missed it!!! So I've been a happy bunny all day! :headspin: 

Secondly, that guy who came to view our place on Sunday is coming back for a second viewing tomorrow!! :) - just means I have some more cleaning up to do tonight!! But fingers crossed its because he is considering it!! 

Last night I brought beans hammock. Found out miyo (the company that supplied the one I wanted has stopped distributing to the UK!!) so I ordered the LAST stand on their website then brought a different make of hammock. They aren't supposed to go together but we will make sure it's well secure. 

I am sitting at work very bored, still got just over 2 hours left :/ I have just eaten a big McDonald's too and feel rather full :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, I *LOVE* your nursery. It looks so good all put together. DH found out what the exact paint color is that we need to fix up the spots on the ceiling where he got sloppy so we'll be doing that this weekend and then I'll finally be able to start putting my furniture together. I don't think my nursery will really be complete though until after my baby shower February 9th. We've hardly bought anything since we're not sure what all we'll be gifted at the shower.

*Sarah*, I'm sorry about the pancakes. I think I'm incapable of making a perfect pancake. If they're actually round I end up overcooking them (though I don't mind a darker pancake) or they look really good color wise the shape is off. It's funny you mentioned pancakes though because it's something I've been craving. I made DH take me to an Ihop for dinner one night because I wanted blueberry pancakes and I knew my attempts would fail miserably. :haha: 

I seem to have more forgetfulness then any kind of emotional outbursts. I'm sure DH hates talking to me these days because I know I ask him the same questions or make the same comments multiple times because I simply can't remember what he said or if I had already commented on something. 

*Hayley*, I really like your blog. I used to blog when I was in high school but I don't have much time for it these days. I do keep a journal on here that I post in but that's about it. I'm also right there with you as far as hating pregnancy goes. The MS, the heartburn, all the aches and pains, I'd basically like to fast forward through the pregnancy and get right to my baby being here. 

As for the pains you described, I haven't had anything similar but do you think they might have been braxton hicks?

As for depression, I only found myself struggling when I was dealing with the bad MS. I would basically cry all day because I was so miserable. But once the MS left I haven't really felt depressed. With everything going on with your family though I can't blame you for feeling depressed. Your parents are being ridiculous! :hugs: That baby is yours and Jon's and all decisions regarding him belong to you two. Your parents do not have any say and I think it's terrible that they are acting like they can force their opinions on you. I really don't know what to suggest though unless it would be possible to find a place out there to move to so you wouldn't have to change hospitals again. 

*Lauren*, the scan photos you shared look great. What a cutie!! I hope everything works out an the guy puts in an offer on your place. I imagine it would be nice to be able to keep your dog. I would be devastated if I had to give up any of my animals so I can only imagine how tough it is having to consider giving up your dog.

I'm a bit worried about going poo while I'm delivering but everyone keeps saying that they won't tell you if you do and for the most part you're going to be so focused on pushing the baby out that you won't care then anyways. 

*Laura*, I'm planning to have a hospital packed and ready to go at the start of March. I figure about a month or so before I'm due is a good idea. Getting everything set up for the baby will be the main priority in February after the baby shower and I imagine trying to focus on the hospital bag then too would be a bit overwhelming.

Love the scan photos!!

*AFM*, I've been dealing with terrible pain in the bottom/sides of my bump. It's terrible at night so I basically dread having to sleep these days. 

My next appointment is on the 22nd so I'm hoping to bring this up with my doctor and see if there is anything I can do to make sleeping a little easier.

Then I have my childbirth education class on the 26th. I'm really excited but nervous at the same time since I'm so shy. I'm hoping DH and I will be able to make some friends out here though. Would be nice to have some friends out here with kids.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh Hayley, I knew I had forgotten something. I get an intense pain in my lower belly too. It is hard to explain... I mentioned something about it on here a while ago. I normally get it when I'm active (i.e. walking fast, pushing trolley around supermarket ect). I can feel it slowly come on then suddenly I literally have to stop because it becomes too painful. When I told my mw about it she told me to just take it easy and said its caused by stretching muscles. So I can only assume its the same or similar to what your getting? Maybe you were just sat funny at the cinemas and it set it off. I can't go to the cinemas anymore because it hurts too much to sit there for that long :( I really want to go and see a couple of films too... :'(


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - LOL @the clinking hospital bag! Imagine!

*Lauren* - congrats on winning the radio contest! Geez you jammy thing! lol! How lucky are you?!!! 
Since you mentioned the handbag I've been entering competitions every day from the forum you told us about lol, no wins yet though! I don't think I've ever won anything in my life!

What kind of middle name do you want to go with? Are you planning on using a family name or just another name that you like to go with Beau? I think you're right about adding something obviously feminine... something like Beau Amelia or Beau Olivia would be pretty! 

Good news about the guy coming back for a second look too!

Oh I remember you mentioning the bump pain now! Yeah I wonder if it was the cinema not helping, that was the first time I'd been to the cinema since being pregnant and we saw Les Mis which is pretty long! So I guess being in that position for so long may not have helped!

*Brittany* - Aww I'm sorry you've had pain while trying to sleep. I hope your midwife can help on the 22nd! 
What kind of pain is it?
I hope the childbirth classes go well too! :) I'm sure you'll be able to make friends, at least you'll have common ground with the people there right away! :)

I think the pains I had COULD have been extreme braxton hicks but those are supposed to be painless so I'm not sure ;/
I did read though that if we eat spicy foods we should watch out for extreme movements from baby, as what we eat now affects the flavour of the amniotic fluid that the baby swallows - and both times the pain happened it was accompanied by the most EXTREME movements I've ever had - and both times, I had eaten spicy Indian Madras curries the same evening. So maybe that was why?! Maybe Bean was objecting to spicy amniotic fluid lol.

Thanks for checking out my blog! :) I love writing it, its such a release! And this week I had a company email me and offer me a contract with them where they provide me with free custom made dresses if I post photos of me wearing them on my blog! AND the website BabyHuddle.com emailed me and asked me to write a guest article for them! :D
I'm sooooo excited about it!

*afm* - I am also craving pancakes. Thank goodness its pancake day soon in the UK! :D
We signed up for our newborn know how classes so those start in early feb, I'm excited about that!
I also have to go for my breast screening next week as the Dr is worried about the mastitis issue I had, soooo dreading that :/

I think I'm going to start my hospital bag pretty soon, as I just found out that my sisters friend had her baby yesterday - 8 weeks early!!!! She only weighed 2 lbs 12 oz!
And my pregnant friend Faye was telling me how she herself was born at 29 weeks gestation!
Can you imagine?! So all this talk of very early babies has me freaked out!


----------



## MrsHippo

That's great news about your blog! So exciting :) 

And fingers crossed you will win something one day :p I got my first win after 3 weeks or so of entering them. I probably entered at least 20 a day then though! But you can set something up on your computer which automatically fills the forms in... Saves lots of time :) 

I worry about bean coming early too. I have had a couple of comments recently too saying that my bump has dropped :/ will it go back up lol??? 

I like your middle name suggestions, Olivia is my sisters though so won't be using that :) but yes, I just want something feminine and pretty. I'm not one for traditions like using family names. I like the name Fleur but don't think that goes. People will look at her name on paper and think 'what were the parents thinking' haha with all these funny names

One name I have just come accross online which I'd never even thought about before, I have the perfume at home too and love the name! --- Valentina .... Beau Valentina Goodson ?? I think it's quite pretty. What do you think?


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - Yes, the 1st March seem so far away! I think once we're into February it'll fly round :)
Weather's not been too bad. It keeps snowing but not settling properly so it's just a slight covering on the ground - very slippy though!
I'm with you on the runny egg thing. That's the only thing i've really missed :( I told OH that once baby is out, i'll be having eggs and soldiers for breakfast, dinner and tea until i'm sick of it ;)

*LiverpoolLass* - I can't believe they've lost your results! Could they not get another copy sent over?
Also, great news about the company emailing you with a contract :hugs:

*MrsHippo* - That's great news about the radio thing! You're so lucky!!
Hope the guy viewing the house comes through too, that'd be great :)
Mmmmm McDonald's :cloud9:

*ILoveLucy* - I've read that the pains you're describing is just stretching muscles like MrsHippo said. Hope they ease off soon!

*AsForMe* - 30 weeks yesterday = 3/4 done :bunny:

This week, everything's started to kick in.

I now have to have a pee routine for bedtime - I feel like a child! I have to go before I get into bed around 10pm. Then before we go to sleep around 12am. Then I go again about 4-5am. Then again at 8am before I leave for work.
Where is all this fluid coming from because I know I'm not drinking all this through the night so unless LO has a stash in there somewhere, I have no idea!

Yesterday I got to work (after a 25 minute bus ride in the freezing cold) to find that T had taken my work key off my keyring mistaking it for our backdoor key :growlmad: Cue me being livid and taking another 25 minute bus ride home again then a 15 minute walk to my mums because I didn't want to go home. Then went to a new Morrisons that's opened near us, walked around for about an hour. Got home and could hardly move - way overdid it :( Groin/hips are still absolutely killing me today.

Tiredness is becoming a killer this week again, I feel like i'm reliving 1st Tri all over again :sleep:

Oh and heartburn is my worst enemy.


Overall, not a great week but hey ho. Maybe things will pick up again soon :haha:

Here's this weeks bump against last weeks and a a mini progression picture..: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=551469&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1358502650https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=551471&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1358502657https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=551473&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1358502665


----------



## MrsHippo

Wow Laura you have definitely changed since 29 weeks, might be the way bump is sitting but bump looks rounder... But that might be your clothes actually. Anyhoo, you look good anyway :) 

Can't believe you haven't been eating runny eggs! I know they recommend not but I've been eating lion stamped eggs. I cook them a tad longer than I do usually but they are still runny. I ate it quite a bit when I didn't feel very well (once I was able to keep a bit down). I don't eat them every day, once in a while. But I know everyone has different opinions on it so I guess you do what you feels best :) I did however, have the best thing at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago - breaded hens egg!!! It was sooo nice. That was runny too. Never had one breaded before, it was lush. Will definitely be trying that again :)


----------



## baby_nurse

Hello again ladies, well we are well and truly snowed in my end so I'm holed up in my living room all cosy and warm watching the snow. It's very pretty but as usual in the UK causes utter havoc! I had to cancel my dr's appointment and I think my antenatal class is cancelled tomorrow as well :dohh: I was supposed to be seeing friends as well today but this has also gone to pot! It's pretty blizzard like outside though and about 5-10 cm so I'm going nowhere! Again I'll bullet point if thats ok as I've missed loads!

*Pain in belly * I hadn't had this until yesterday when I was driving and had what I can only describe as really intense stretching pains in my lower tummy, almost like I'd strained something (like when your sick loads) I was freaking out but they weren't like cramps just pulling sensation. I think it was the driving that did it :dohh: It went as soon as I stopped driving but I'll be more careful from now on.

Well done on winning the radio competition *mrshippo!* I never win anything! I never enter anything though so unsurprising really :haha:

*liverpoollass* I love your blog! Your sense of humour towards pregnancy really makes me giggle! You are such a fashionable momma to be as well you put me to shame! I went to the shops with my friend yesterday and I felt so frumpy and unfashionable! Although I love my bump I am a little fed up of wearing the same boring stuff over and over and can't wait to buy my summer wardrobe...fingers crossed I get my figure back, well I say 'back' as I wasn't ever a slim minny but I'd like to be able to fit back into normal clothes again!

*I love Lucy* I was really shy about antenatal classes too but they have been fab :hugs: It's so nice to meet other couples going through a similar situation and hopefully I will keep in touch with the other couples from the class as they all seem really nice. Everyone will be a bit nervous at first but usually the leader does some ice breaking stuff and you all have the common ground of babies to talk about!

*Laura91* Commented in your journal :thumbup:

*As for me* Managed to sort out the doctors sick note fiasco after stressing out all of Wednesday evening...poor OH had to listen to me stress/whinge/cry for ages :wacko: But I rang this morning and spoke to a much more friendly receptionist who put in a request for a repeat backdated sicknote that I can hopefully pick up Monday. I've had to reschedule my antenatal check up and whooping cough jab however I'm not driving in these Arctic like conditions! 

I've had a pretty boring week and have just spend all week being in a weird nesting/clean freak like state, cleaning every surface and organising every room and draw, including a few trips to the tip, I'm not sure what's going on there as usually I'm a right lazy bones!

I'm def starting to feel more pregnant though and certain pregnant ailments are coming back, like Laura said I am peeing every 5 mins and having to get up in the night loads (anyone else though when they go it's hardly anything!) I also feel more tired/breathless and moving around seems more lumbersome now...getting up from sofa/turning in bed/going up stairs! My hips and legs are really hurting by night time even if I haven't moved around much so I have to rotate between the sofa/chair/ball to get comfy. OH and I are like musical chairs as when I move he has to move as well! He is so annoying though on my exercise ball and like a typical boy with a round object I keep finding him doing completely inappropriate things on it - standing on it, rolling around the living room doing weird exercises giggling to himself, bouncing it like a giant basketball :dohh: Honestly what is it with blokes and balls they just can't resist playing can they :haha: The guys at the antenatal class are all the same with their partners ball so it must be a man thing lol. 

I'll leave you with a pic of me looking rather ball like myself and my 30 week bump! Excuse the grumpy face I did a smiley pic but just looked weird so went for the sulky look instead haha!
 



Attached Files:







photo (56).jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura91

Also just noticed, I have 30 working days left after today! :dance:

*MrsHippo* - I'm wearing the same outfit (I have washed it inbetween :haha:) So maybe she's just changed positions? :shrug:
I've had *one* measly runny egg since getting pregnant (probably the highlight of that week!). I made the mistake of reading out a list of stuff that I couldn't eat to my OH a while back and has since banned me from them all! :cry: I do try and sneak things in when he's not there but we're generally in the house together :dohh:
What's _breaded hens egg_?

*Alex* - I need to borrow a pump off someone to blow my ball up still :haha: I keep forgetting about it and the box just keeps getting shifted around the room! I think my OH will probably be the same as yours though with regards to innappropriate usage :dohh:


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex I like your phone cover :) I want to buy a nice one for my phone. I am well and truely sick of cleaning, with these viewings I am obviously making sure the house is spotless... I can't wait for tonight, can just sit down and relax :) 

A breadded hens egg is...a breaded hens egg lol. It's a whole egg. I think they must partially boil it so it's cooked enough to take the shell off then cover it in bread crumbs or whatever they use and assume pop it in a fryer. It was cooked perfectly though. Very yummy.


----------



## doggylover

Whoa ladies I am so impressed with all the cool stuff you have going on!

*Lauren* huge congrats on winning the radio prize, what a welcome cheque! You are obviously someone who has lots of luck - I never enter anything but any time I do, I don't win lol! And also great news about the prospective buyer. That would be the quickest house sale in history! Fingers crossed, but generally people only comeback a second time if they are _very_ interested! :happydance: also great news about buying the hammock, you'll have to show us a pic when it's all set up! Also, I love Valentina for Beau's middle name! I think the whole name works really well!!!

*Brittany* I'm pretty forgetful and scatterbrained at the minute too! I go to get something and at work, and forget to actually get it, or don't take the thing I go to photocopy with me! Means lots of walking around school though, which is good considering how much I've eaten this week! Hmmm I wonder what the pain in your bump is? Is it a muscular/ligament type pain? And very exciting about your childbirth class - don't worry, I'm sure everyone will feel nervous about being there, just get dh on the case to chat and make the introductions!

*Hayley* that's so great about the stuff you are getting to do with your blog! Did you contact them or did they find you? I never understand how cool stuff like this happens to other people- nothing like that ever happens to me (although I don't blog...or enter comps...so maybe that's why?!) That is so weird about what we eat affecting the 'flavour' of the amniotic fluid. That grosses me out a little! Plus, right now, my baby must just be swimming in sugar, and in a sugar coma!! Is your sisters friends baby ok? 2lbs 12 is so tiny!!

*Laura* woohoo for 30 weeks! That's me today and I can't believe it! Lol at your pee routine! I am still trying to fight peeing in the middle of the ought (needless to say its Pee 1 - Sarah 0!) Sorry you are sore today - make sure you take it easy, especially if there has been anymore snow where you are. Beautiful bump! 

*Alex* yay for being cosy inside with the snow! I got home from work and got the fire lit so am enjoying the same thing! Glad you got your sick note all sorted, but definitely stay away from the driving while the snow is out! 

*Afm* last night was our school open evening, so we were in work until 11pm! I was on my feet from 8pm onwards and my back was properly pregnant lady achy at the end! But we got a half day today, so I can't really complain. I got home just as the snow started, and its sticking, but I don't imagine for long as its very 'wet' snow. I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad as we are supposed to be babysitting my gorgeous nephew all day tomorrow, and going to buy our nursery paint, which will all be cancelled I imagine if the snow gets worse. It can all appear on Sunday night though so Monday is a snow day!

I've also never heard of a breaded hens egg! Sounds to me a little like a scotch egg...without the weird extra meat layer (can you tell I don't like them?!)

I've been eating soooo badly this week and put on about 3lbs :blush: and that's after only putting on 15lbs in total before that! So I need to stop stuffing my face :munch: but with all the Christmas goodies in the house still, and my total lack of self control, it's easier said that done!!! I really, REALLY do not want to put on any more weight than necessary (does anyone?!) and I have this weird thing where I am terrified of my face getting fat :blush: I feel like people judge you when you are pregnant and have put weight on in your face, because its so much more obvious there, and they think you've been taking advantage of the eating for two. Well, in my mind they do, and I don't want that! So I MUST do better!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley/Sarah* the pain I'm having is very similar to feeling like round ligament pain, only it doesn't go away right away. I notice it at night mostly so I'm assuming it's from laying in the same position for so long or something. Everyone I've mentioned it to keep saying it sounds like it's just the muscles stretching and such and not anything I need to be concerned about. Hopefully my ob will have some tips or something to help when the pain is really noticeable.

*Hayley*Also, I had no idea about the foods we're eating now affecting the flavor of the amniotic fluid. I'll have to start paying attention to the foods I eat an see what foods get lots of movements.

I hope everything goes well with your breast screening. Why is your doctor worried about the mastitis? Does she think you might have something else going on?

*Alex* glad you got everything sorted with the sick note. 

I'm also noticing that some of the times I feel like my bladder is about to burst that I hardly pee anything like you mentioned. 

Also, it's funny you mentioned the ball. I usually don't let my DH near my ball but he has done the bouncing it like a basketball thing when he's supposed to be carrying it. Then another time he threw it into the wall at the bottom of the stairs instead of just carrying it down the stairs. :dohh: I don't know why he seems to think it's a toy.

*Laura*, I didn't read the list of banned foods to my DH but my doctor gave us a list of meds that are okay during pregnancy and my DH would not get me anything that was not on that list. It really pissed me off because one of the meds that I read is safe for pregnancy and helpful for nausea he refused to get me.

*Sarah*, try not to stress too much about your weight. A few weeks ago I was posting about gaining 5lbs in one week. It really freaked me out but all that weight has since came right back off. I've read that if you eat foods with a high sodium content (I had wings the two days that I gained the 5 lbs on) that you can retain water and will therefore weigh more because of that. So the 3 lbs you have gained may come right back off in the next few days like the 5 lbs I gained did.


----------



## baby_nurse

I feel terrible now as I weighed myself the other day and in total I have put on 22lb :cry: :wacko: That's terrible isn't it! I looked in my book and it was bang on target apparently for 30 weeks but I'm worried it's too much. I don't feel like I've put on weight all over, mainly just my tummy and thighs and face but I hope I lose it afterwards! TBH I have eaten terribly this whole pregnancy (I ate awful before!) so I'm not surprised! I'm surprised I haven't got GD actually the amount of sugar I consume! 

I've stayed away from most banned foods however have been a little cheeky. Like I still have my steak medium and still have tea and pepsi. My friend has gone overboard and shouted at me for having cheesecake?!? I think you have to be sensible, like my dr said in the last trimester baby is fully formed so you aren't probably risking much. Plus most food bans is because of food poisoning and no offence but a runny egg has never given me food poisoning! 

My phone cover is from accessorize *mrshippo* and quite a few people comment on it!


----------



## MrsHippo

I don't have a clue how much I weigh and refuse to look at my weight in my notes. I have never owed a pair of scales either.... I have always used my image and the size of clothes I wear. So if I noticed my jeans had become a little tight, I'd cut out carbs for a few weeks or vice versa, if I think I need to stick a bit more weight on I'll eat more. I've never been under weight but I hate feeling skinny. I love curves, I think women should be curvy. But I like my stomach to be flat. Ill have to work on that after bean is here... Although I hate excersise with a passion!! But I am happy if I feel good :) 

I've been good but not a complete angel. I was put off red meat for ages, I loved it before I was pregnant. I think I've eaten steak about 4 times since being pg, all being medium rare as I refuse to eat it over cooked!! Same as lamb ect, eaten that a couple of times too. As I've already mentioned, have eaten runny eggs but I'd say I eat 2-4 eggs a month. I went out to a really fancy restaurant a few months ago and they literally had nothing 'safe' on their menu so I ate three courses of 'naughty' food. Haven't eaten any cheese - apart from chedder ect. Errrm I think that's it actually. Oh and coffee... That was the first thing k went off but started drinking it again after 4 months but limit myself to 2 mugs a day.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, try not to stress about your weight. 22 lbs gained sounds great. But if you're concerned about it the only thing you can really do is focus on eating more healthy foods and getting in some exercise. I personally do a 20 minute walk after I have lunch and then a 30 minute prenatal workout that I found on youtube. There is a workout for each month you're pregnant. I can link anyone who is interested to the page with all the videos.

Try to remember that your weight will fluctuate a lot though. I usually weigh myself first thing in the morning and it's amazing how much my weight changes. Like a few weeks ago, the scale was saying I had gained 5 lbs in one week, all that weight is no longer there though. I've now figured out that some foods that I eat (like wings, I don't eat healthy all the time either) will cause me to retain water and therefore cause the number on the scale to jump up quite a bit.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Thanks! I'm excited about the blog stuff! :)
Ooh if you got your first win after 3 weeks I'm about due for one! lol! I have done about 20 comp entries a day since you told us about it lol.
I made sure I made good use of the auto-fill for forms, and I love the Twitter comps as they're sooooo easy! Follow & Retweet...ideal! lol.
I don't think I'm as lucky as you, but we'll see! ;)

That is SO weird, I was going to suggest Fleur as a middle name but I thought you might think it was odd! Lol, I swear I actually typed both Beau Fleur and Beau Aurora and deleted them lol! 
I think Beau Fleur is lovely, but so is Beau Valentina! That makes me think of the Valentina advert where the lady with the heavy accent calls out "Valentina!" - I love it :)

I've never heard of breaded hens eggs either but now I want one lol.

*Laura* - You'd think they could get another copy sent wouldnt you?! Apparently these people are on hundreds of thousands of pounds a year to sit around and scratch their arses, and thats about it :growlmad:
So its a 3 week wait I guess! grrr!

Wooo yay for 30 weeks!!! :happydance: Lol aww bless your wee routine! 

Heartburn and tiredness are killing me this week, too. Fun fun! :)

Ooh your bump looks fab! I don't know if its just the pic/clothes but it does look rounder! Last weeks looked more pointed and I wondered if that was coz of the placenta thing they mentioned at your scan? 
Would the placenta have moved back again, or are they pretty much static?! I have literally no idea :/

*Alex* - Yay for snow! lol! Its THICK here, i'm scared to go outside! Don't blame you for changing your appointments, stay at home if you can for sure! I plan to! :D

I have the same wee-related issue! I go to the loo before bed, and LITERALLY in the time it takes me to walk back to my bedroom I feel like I need to go again - so I waddle back, and it will literally be the most pathetic little trickle ever! Yet I'd feel like I was BURSTING for a massive wee!!
I think I just have a nervous bladder :D

You look fab! I don't think 22 lbs is bad at all, it sounds about right, and from the pic you posted you look absolutely fine. You don't look at all like you've gained too much, you just look perfectly pregnant to me.
I know its hard but I would say just try not to stress about it - this is the only time a woman can get away with eating more than normal and have something to blame weight gain on, take advantage - we can always worry about shifting it later ;) And I plan on always blaming the baby for my weight for the rest of my life anyway...its a mother prerogative :D hehe

Aww thank you so much for the comments on my blog! I'm glad you like it :) I always worry that I'm going to offend people lol. But humour is my way of getting through it lol! I'm hoping the baby doesn't turn me into a gushy-mummy i'm-so-happy blubbering mess as the whiny cranky-mummy approach seems to work well lol!
Aww thanks for saying I'm fashionable. I feel like a right mess in those last photos I put up! BAD hair day lol.
New Look are really good for preg clothes you know, not even the maternity range - just the normal range but in a bigger size! The ax paris jumpers and the patterned leggings are SO comfy but they still look you've made an effort even when you haven't lol. They feel just like wearing PJs!
Don't worry though, for the first 6 months of this pregnancy I literally wore PJs everyday and I never bothered with make up - and I am somebody who hadn't left the house without make up on since I was 14!! :haha:

I can't believe your friend had a go at you for eating cheesecake!! Cheesecake is fine as long as its baked and most of them in cafes/restaurants etc are, so :thumbup: 

*Sarah* - Congrats on 30 weeks!! Oooh that seems like SUCH a milestone to me, 30 sounds SO nearly there!!
With the blog thing, the dress company contacted me! They didn't even ask me first, they just emailed me a contract through and told me to send it back if I'm interested lol! I think bloggers are a new trend with advertisers, as they draw in big audiences but they're just run by regular people as hobbies so its cheap for them to advertise! :)
And the baby website who want me to write an article for them contacted me after I joined their website and posted a link to my blog :)
I've just signed up today to a company who link bloggers with advertisers, so I've allowed a few small banners ads on my page and I will get a bit of money for doing so which is nice, don't imagine it will be much though!

Yeah the baby is healthy, but because its so early they have to stay in hospital for the next 8 weeks until the due date! So thats a bit sad for them.

Wow, fancy them having a pregnant lady working so late! Boo! Did you get any snow yet?

*Sarah/Brittany* - I know! I only found out about the amniotic fluid/flavour thing from one of the many "your pregnancy week by week" updates I'm signed up to through email - I forget which one it was though! But very interesting! :)

*Brittany* - Aww I really hope that your OB can suggest something to help! Have you tried a band/girdle? I've read those can help with these pains but I haven't personally tried one yet. Do you have a pregnancy pillow?
I don't but I keep thinking of getting one.
I don't get bump pain in bed though, but my hip bone always REALLY aches on whatever side i'm laying on - probably due to immense weight thats being put on it :D

My Dr just said that now that the mastitis is cleared up, she's concerned about my nipple area still being mis-shapen .. she said its probably just tissue changes in pregnancy but that they have to double check :wacko:

Can I get the link to that workout? I'm the worlds worst person for exercise but its worth having a look at, as I'm a lazy cow and should probably be making an effort to get off the sofa occasionally :D

*AFM* - I am SO TIRED today. I have been ever since I got up. 

Does anybody else suffer with aching ribs?! It only hurts on my right hand side but its soooooooooooooo annoying!

GUESS WHAT!!! I FINALLY received an appointment to discuss the c section/birth!!! 
But its not until 6th February - I'll be 32 weeks then. Doesn't this same a little late in the day to be JUST discussing wether or not it will be a c section?! I mean, if it IS going to be a c section they usually do them at either 38 or 39 weeks....so 32 weeks seems kind of close?!
I can't even begin to work on a birth plan until I know what kind of birth I'm having...I'm tempted to call and complain, and ask them to bring it forward :/

As for banned foods, I have to admit - I have not been the strictest!
Steak is fine as I only ever liked it cooked well done anyway, and the funny thing with me is that I have always HATED eggs but in pregnancy I have been craving them! I only like them very well done though, so that hasn't been a problem either.
But I drink pepsi/cola/tea/coffee all the time - I tried to cut down in the beginning, but I just haven't been able to keep it up. 
And just yesterday I gave in to my camembert craving - but I read that if you bake it for a long time, it takes away the risk anyway so I'm sure its ok - and like somebody else said, these kinds of things are less risky in the third trimester.
I'm just still waiting on that prosecco and the huge big wedge of Brie I intend to have the minute this baby is out of me.....:winkwink:


----------



## MrsHippo

I've just looked at your blog....sorry to say, but for the first time!! I can't believe I haven't looked yet. I have always wanted to do one but not sure what on. I, like you are very much in to make up and looking good. I have done all sorts of strange things over the last few years lol...oh and I'd LOVE to write for a travel magazine but I just don't think I am good enough to entertain people through my writing :/ on your blog you seem very good with your wording. Oh and with the competitions, have you set up a new email address for it? As you are probably aware of, you get LOADS of junk!! And I am sure you will win something soon :) I haven't entered any all week, have lots of catching up to do :O)

Well the snow hit us quite heavy last night, my car is well and truely snowed in hehe. I want to go out and do something today but I don't know what. I REALLY need a new coat!!! I only own two and both open up over my bump :( I'm not planning on buying a maternity one, just a coat in a couple of sizes bigger unless I can get a cheap(ish) maternity one. As long as it wraps around me anyway, I am sick of getting a draft!! But if I go in to town I will most likely have to get the bus as our rear wheel drive is terrible in the snow. My next car will most certainly not be a BMW...they are lovely to look at but inpractical when it comes to weather. Oh and it moans. A lot. It beeps at me all the time - no seatbelt (bare in mind I haven't even started moving yet), needs fuel, weather is cold....its rather annoying!!!

My pregnancy moan is leg cramp!!! I mentioned a couple of weeks ago about that really painful one in my leg....well they just keep on coming. Always at night too!! But I find that come early evening I will be sitting on the sofa and I get that sensation in my legs and feet where it feels as though cramp is about to happen. I think its restless leg syndrome :/ its very uncomfortable. I am constantly moving around and have to keep getting up, walking tends to ease it off. 

I am looking out the window now and I am very tempted to let the big kid come out of me and go make a snowman :p


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry for so many posts at the moment!! But for those in UK sign up to this website (if you haven't already). They have vouchers to give out and at the moment have a voucher for a free mum to be pack full of johnsons baby stuff which you can pick up at argos or boots.

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm a little late but may I join? I'm due 31st March.

Currently very anxious as getting Af like pains and other early labour symptoms. Really hoping baby stays put for a bit longer. 

X


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi nuttynicnak :wave: what is your name (if you don't mind me asking :))

There are things which do happen in last tri which many women mistaken for early labour. But if your worried then speak to your midwife, they will offer the best advice. 

I've attached my most recent photo - do have to apologise about it being sideways....my laptop isn't letting me turn it!! >.<
 



Attached Files:







photo(21).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm nicola, yeah I've just started to come to that conclusion!

X


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayely*, I have not tried a band/girdle. I do have a pregnancy pillow though. I don't think it has much of an effect with the stretching pains I get at night. I like being able to shove it up against my bump when it's aching but I could do that with a regular pillow and I imagine it would have the same effect.

The workouts are all here, https://www.youtube.com/user/prenatalworkouts. There are 3 workouts for each trimester, one for each month in that trimester. They use a stability ball and weights in the workouts so if you don't have a ball make sure you have a chair handy and if you don't have weights grab some soup cans or some water bottles. I'm really not a fan of working out but I do feel good after doing these so I've been sticking with it.

I would also call and see if you could move your appointment forward. You've been waiting to have this appointment for awhile now so I think it's not unreasonable for them to get you in as quickly as possible.

*nuttynicnak* welcome to the group! I'll add you to the first post. 

*AFM* DH is finishing the painting today. He actually surprised me by being up and ready to go at 7:30 in the morning so that he could be at the store right at 8 when they opened. FX'ed that this paint that we need to touch up the spots where DH got sloppy is the right shade. Once the painting is done we can put furniture together. I'm so excited about possibly having some good pictures of the nursery to share with y'all tomorrow.

I've also attached my 29 week bump photo.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks,

Here's just some info on me. I'm 30, an English teacher cuerentlyiving in Northamptonshire. My OH has just left the army and is now working round the world on oil rigs. He's currently in Dubai and I'm praying baby comes right on time so he's home.

We're having a little girl, but this is not known to anyone other than bnb people. We wanted to know but wanted to keep it to ourselves. When we told people our plans they were unae to accept our decision and were putting pressure on us to tell 'them' and they'd keep it secret to. We decided that we want our wishes respected and told people we couldn't find out that baby wouldn't let us. 

I do have a journal but always forget how to put the link in my signature! 

Xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm sorry people can't accept your decision to keep the gender to yourselves. DH and I made the decision to keep the name to ourselves and our families have both been rather annoying with constantly trying to guess the name and then telling us what they think we should name our child. I think they're under the impression that if they guess right we'll tell them or something. :wacko: Have you also decided to keep name ideas to yourselves as well since your family and friends are under the impression you don't know the gender?


----------



## nuttynicnak

No, we've been a lot more open with names and given both sexes. Again, if they don't like it they insist on telling you they don't!

Everyone was insisting that we 'just' told them. My parents didn't want to know so asked us not to say if we found out or at least try to. Thats what started us keeping it to ourselves. 

I've been surprised actually how people behave around pregnancy and new mums. It's almost like your a possession or something. Not everyone, a lot of people are good, but things like grabbing the bump, disliking the names and insisting how much we know they don't like it (my partner will call it that just to be stubborn)

Glad I'm not the only one! Xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

I 100% agree about how other people behave. I was actually surprised at how much other people (namely my mom and MIL) contributed to making me dislike being pregnant. It's like they both suddenly expect me to want to talk to them 24/7 and share every single detail, even the personal stuff that is none of their business. I don't know how many times I've had both of them telling me they feel left out. It's like what do you think I'm over here doing, I'm waiting to do most of my baby purchasing after my baby shower so there is nothing to show them really. I mean I shared the ultrasound photos, talked a bit about the doctors appointments. I swear they think I have my entire nursery set up and everything I will need for my baby purchased and I'm just hiding it all or something.

I also agree about the bump thing. I didn't have people touching my stomach when I wasn't pg, I'm not sure why suddenly being pg makes people think it's okay to touch it now. It's not something I'm comfortable with. Then I try to explain this to people and it's like I'm supposed to feel bad for not being comfortable with it because they "just want to feel the baby kick" or they "loved people touching their belly when they're pg". I've probably wanted to shout, "I'm not you" at least 100 times.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Not just me then!

I live about 3 hours drive from my parents and his parents. That makes it a little easier. My mum just wants to buy and says she doesn't know what I've got. Even I don't as that many people but stuff for us or give us it's hard to keep track! 

I ring my mum after the midwife appointments. They've never said they feel left out but MIL does not listen at all. I'm sure they Know that we know the sex. Everytime she rings she asks what it is. I haven't had a scan since my 20 week one. Yet she still asks. Feel like a broken record constantly telling her. She's like that about everything though. Does not listen to anything you say or want and does her own thing. 

We have the issue of when we visit. Everyone 'needs' to see us but no-one arranges one place. We are expected to visit all houses. I've already stressed that when baby is here it isn't going to happen at all. They either visit one place or they don't get to see us. 

It's hard when OH is away, I know they don't get to see him but I can't manage the drive round everywhere anymore. 

Feel a bit more chilled knowing its going in all over. X


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm so glad I don't have that problem with my family, I really do feel for you guys though who do. I think the reason mine aren't like it is because my family is quite young (my side anyway) and we have lots of young children. Two are still in nappies! So even though they do talk about it ect they aren't overly fussy. OH's family are though, they don't have any little ones....but I don't see them all that often so its not too big a problem. A lot of people know that I have a 'bubble' haha and I hate people being in my bubble, so I don't get touched very often. 

I am sorry to hear your OH works away Nicola, it must be really hard. They are away for most of the year on oil rigs aren't they? if you don't mind me asking, why does he do it? I know they can pay quite well but I'd hate my OH to do it. He works away a week at a time sometimes and that is hard enough, he stays in this country but can be a few hours away.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I don't mind you asking. Yes, it is hard. I don't have any friends or family here. I seriously mean that as well! 

I have work colleagues and just started to make a few friends from antenatal so I get really lonely.

He worked in the army for 15 years so the going away is sort of second nature to us. In the year I was down he was away for more than half on various tours/exercise etc.

He only started this job last week and to be honest I don't know why he choose that. He had interviews for my stable jobs but cancelled them when he got this in September last year.

I know he doesn't like bog standard jobs, he gets bored very easily. He wants to retire at 50/55 so is making sure yes earning the money so he can do that. He doesn't like being away from me, but being used to it he just sort of went down this route. I've always supported him and it's his career so never said how I feel about it. He does know its difficult for me beng here. 

His current rotation is 6 weeks on and three weeks off. This is a lot better than the army as he can go away in a 24 hour LO, whereas this is more stable and strctured. We can actually plan things into the calendar and book leave. 

If he lasts awhile n this company then the rotation could change to four on and four off. 

We have discussed moving again so I'm nearer to family. We shall see whether this happens. I don't want to start again in a new school though, it's hard work building up relationships with pupils.

Xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Lol thats ok! Aww you should def try blogging. Before the pregnancy I just did beauty/fashion blogging - there's a HUGE online community for that! Its so fun getting to know people and getting followers etc.
Some people who blog don't do it for the writing skills, they just do review posts of products etc so its certainly not a requirement to be a good writer. It can be just good fun! :)

I do it for writing practice as I have always loved writing, I write novels and screenplays as a hobby - never sent them off anywhere but I intend to one day! I just enjoy doing it :)

I did create a new email address for the comps, glad I did - you do get a LOT of junk mail hehe!

I joined that website I can't find the voucher section though, will have to have a good look through later - entered all of their contests though lol.

Oh and lovely bump pic! Love the fishtail plait too, cute!

Aww the leg cramp sounds awful. That's one thing I haven't had yet! It sounds like a right nightmare :/

*Brittany* - Thanks for the link to the workouts, will give them a look over :)
Aww cute bump! Hows the nursery painting going?

*Nicola* - welcome to the group! :) And congrats on your little pink bean! We tried to keep the gender a secret too, we lasted until about 24 weeks but then I got bored and ended up announcing it lol. (We're having a boy).
Are you sharing your name on here or keeping it a secret?

*AFM* not much new since yesterday but I keep wondering where some of the ladies have gone - its been so long since we heard from some of them! (Amanda, JennynBump, Cherry, etc) I hope they're all ok.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww bless you. Where do your family live? At least he isn't away for too long. I have heard people on oil rigs working for 6-8 months of the year then are off for the remaining. Well he might think differently when your LO is here...might look at something closer to home? But then like you said, he is used to working away. Especially if he was away in the army for as long as he was.

I 'bumped' in to cherrybump in third tri and said hello. I thought about them the other day too though, but I think we have all developed a friendship with one another and I guess they didn't/don't get that...errrm, can't think of the word.... I'm sure you get where I am coming from though?? :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

He just sees it as anything is better than Afghan and if we can survive the tour of that then we will manage. 

i don't mind sharing!
We tell people we like William and Henry for a boy. We do like them and had we be having a boy they would be strong favourites. Martin keeps adding in Promethius, Spartacus and Thor and you should see people's faces. He does actually like those names though.

Our list of names is about five firm faves are:
Heidi,
Isabella
Phoebe.

We have decided to wait a few hours after having her before definitely saying what we are going to call her. I don't want to make a rash decision. We might know instantly, but i said I would like to dress her and spend time with her before deffo saying yes we are calling her...

I need to change my ticker as well. I am actually 30 weeks tomorrow and it says Monday. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

MrsHippo said:


> Aww bless you. Where do your family live? At least he isn't away for too long. I have heard people on oil rigs working for 6-8 months of the year then are off for the remaining. Well he might think differently when your LO is here...might look at something closer to home? But then like you said, he is used to working away. Especially if he was away in the army for as long as he was.
> 
> I 'bumped' in to cherrybump in third tri and said hello. I thought about them the other day too though, but I think we have all developed a friendship with one another and I guess they didn't/don't get that...errrm, can't think of the word.... I'm sure you get where I am coming from though?? :p

My family live in Manchester, his family live in Birkenhead.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* Aww cute! William Henry are the middle names we're using for our little boy :) (William is my Dads name, Henry was my OH's Dads name!). 

I have little cousins called Heidi and Isabella, they are cute names - I especially LOVE Phoebe though! :)

I know what you mean about wanting to meet her first. Its one thing to pick a name but loads of people say they had one picked and changed their minds on meeting the baby!

So you're not in Manchester then? I probably missed where you said you are, I just looked at the location on your details hehe. 
Birkenhead is close to me! :) My nan was from there.

*Lauren* oh well, at least Cherry is ok! I just worried that there might have been something wrong, especially as I know Amanda had been having a hard time. Hope everybody is doing well!
I guess the ones of us who chat regularly might be a bit difficult as we come on so frequently and chat, must be hard to catch up with if you miss a bit lol.


----------



## nuttynicnak

No, currently living in Northamptonshire near where oh was originally based. I work in Leicester. x

Hoping you ladies can put my mind at ease. Having leakage down there. I've had lots of discharge and it feels a little different than that. Anyone else had anything similar? x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I had some leakage last week. What does it feel like?

Mine felt like a little "gush" - it happened twice on one night, and once the next day. I was wearing dark underwear so I couldn't tell what colour it was but that is apparently important? I also couldn't really determine the smell, but thats important too.

I called the emergency number in my notes to ask for advice and they basically told me to put a sanitary towel on and check it in two hours, and go in if it was soaking wet - it wasnt though, after 2 hours it was just damp.

My midwife said it COULD be amniotic fluid but could equally be wee or extreme discharge, but that if I'm ever worried again its always best to go and get checked over and not to let the people on the phone deter me next time!

Hope that helps xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

same as you, a very small wee like when you're finishing off. I'm also wearing dark pants so can't see. will do as you say and see what happens. Just worried because I am on my own.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Do you have any pains with it? It'd be worth calling your labour ward or whoever your out of hours contact is to see what they , their advice might be different than what they told me!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Not at the minute no, have had the odd cramp over the last few days but goes after seconds. 

Baby is still very active as well. I'll monitor it over night and see what happens.


----------



## MrsHippo

I have leakage too but I am pretty sure it is just discharge as I seem to get that really heavy sometimes. But I have noticed on a few occasions that my undies look wet....almost like I have peed a little, but wouldn't we feel it come out if that was it? My wee is always cloudy too which is slightly annoying but midwife told me that was because there is discharge in it, which I think is weird.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks mrs Hippo, I think that's what it is. I've had loads of discharge. I did feel this little but come out, but that's the first time. 

I've checked my pad and it's dry. I'll keep an eye on it and then maybe phone tomorrow if it happens again. Monitoring baby movement as well.


----------



## MrsHippo

Its quite fustrating isn't it, all these aches, pains and leaks!!! For about an hour now I have been getting a few sharp pains in my lower stomach, they seem to spread down to my lady are too. It hurts enough for me to hold myself to try and relieve it :/ pain only lasts 20 seconds or so though. 

She is moving around under my ribs though so I am sure its nothing :)

But yes, monitor it but don't stress yourself too much! x


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Nicola*, you sound like you're describing my family a bit. The in-laws live an hour away and my family live about 3 hours away. DH and I are rather private people so we don't tend to go and visit our families much but it seems MIL is expecting to be seeing our baby everyday like she does SIL's kids (MIL babysits kids). That won't be happening since I'll be a SAHM but even if I were working, MIL lives too far away for it to be practical to have her as our babysitter. Then my family gets all stressed out thinking that the in-laws are going to see the baby everyday and that they will never get to see him. We've already said that we will make a weekend trip out to see them once our son is around 3 months and we've had time to adjust and get into a bit of a routine but geez, it's like they suddenly expect DH and I not to be private people since we have a baby. And like you said, our families definitely need to make more of an effort to come and see us rather then expecting us to drive all over the place since that's how it is now for me too.

I really haven't had any leakage, just discharge in my panties. I have read that amniotic fluid will have a sweet smell if that helps reassure you at all.

*Lauren*, I told all of my family that I don't want my belly touched and everyone has respected it even though with some of the comments it's kind of like I'm supposed to feel bad about it. MIL knows I don't like being touched and she's tried to touch my bump twice now. Like you, though, I don't see people too often so thankfully it's not something I have to deal with too much. 

I also think you're right about families with babies being a little calmer when it comes to someone announcing their pregnancy. We haven't had a baby in my family since my cousin 13 years ago so this is a big deal. I have noticed my MIL is a little easier to deal with since she already has 3 grandchildren, the youngest just having been born in November.

*Hayley* finishing up the painting is going well. DH went to the paint store first thing in the morning and him and the person in the store found what they thought was the right shade (they were trying to look up the account this complex has there). It definitely wasn't though so DH went down to the leasing office to try to find out the exact paint code or whatever you want to call it and they just ended up giving him one of the gallons of paint they had sitting down there to use so DH didn't have to make another trip back to the store. So we just have to wait for the paint to dry and then I'm going to try to talk DH into putting the furniture together.

I've also noticed that we haven't heard from a bunch of the ladies in awhile. I just assume they've all been busy with their everyday lives and haven't had time to check in. I know this thread moves fast so sometimes when I get on here and see there are like 4 pages of missed posts I sometimes get back off until I have more time to actually read and catch up.


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* that's so great about getting paid for stuff on your blog! Even if its only a little - every little helps lol! Also so glad to hear you have our c section appointment. It is insanely late, but as long as its sorted before you go into spontaneous labour :haha:

*Lauren* I've been having cramps in my legs this week too. Dh says its not cramp because it lasts a long time, but I count it as cramp!!! So sore, and I always get it at night just like you, just before bed so it makes it hard to fall asleep. Love the bump pic!! (Although I did have to chase it round my iPad screen as I rotated to see it and of course it rotated too :dohh:)

*Nicola* hi! Welcome! Congrats on your little girl, what wonderful news! And just right to tell people baby didn't cooperate - its your news and if you don't want to share it then that's that! I'm a teacher too, and a, currently counting down the days until maternity leave, always taking out our training days and the half term holiday! I think you are so right about becoming a possession when pregnant. People you don't know feel the need to comment (a man at our school open night said to me "you've some swell on you". Never seen in before in my life) and its just so weird. Generally everyone I know has been fab, so I can't complain too much, but some stuff I've heard is awful, and sounds like you've been on the receiving end of some too. I'm so sorry to hear about oh working away and you feeling lonely, especially as you live so far from family. Hopefully the friends you make at antenatal classes will be a great resource for you when LO arrives, and you will all be able to see each other regularly. I love your name choices! We have chosen Isabelle if we have a girl, so very similar, and phoebe was a big contender for us too! Heidi is so cute, I am a big fan of it, but sadly dh not so much. Oh also, should have introduced myself :dohh: I'm Sarah!

*Britanny* well done dh for being up and ready to go today to get the nursery finished! That's very impressive of him! Especially getting up so early on a weekend. Good luck with furniture building tomorrow - I really can't wait to see the finished product?

Hmmm so true that we haven't heard from some ladies in a while. I hope all is ok with them. And it's true, when so much happens so quickly on the threads it can be a bit off putting (she says after reading 4 pages of messages :haha:)

*Afm*, we bought our nursery paint finally! We had loads of testers but none of them were right. We went to B&Q and dh found a dulux booklet and we finally found the perfect colour. It is light green, just like all the testers, but this was just the perfect shade! I didn't know so many shades of light green existed :wacko: so we bought it without a tester, and have decided that that's it! We also had my nephew Jacob all day today, which was great, and we had a lot of fun. We played in the snow, took him to see my granny, and generally enjoyed spending quality time with him. He was in a great mood, but when we dropped him off with my parents (who have him overnight tonight) he suddenly got in a bad mood, so of course they didn't believe us that we'd had a great day with him! I pity them trying to get him to sleep in that mood :haha: I am exhausted though, he is a lively little monkey!


----------



## MrsHippo

Cramp can last for a good couple of minutes. I've had some really painful, long winded ones. I have found that walking around (well trying to!) eases it off much quicker than just lying or sitting there through it. When I get it bad the area can hurt for days! Most painful cramp ive ever had was in my tongue!!! It happened a few years ago, twice. I was yawning both times and the cramp goes all the way down the throat, can't speak, swallow and it's hard to breath. It is honestly the most painful thing I've ever experienced. Think they both lasted a good 4/5 minutes before the muscle relaxed. Hope I never get it again!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Not sure I'd like tongue cramp. Had the odd leg one in bed.

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome, and normal!

Glad others are experiencing what we are. My mum is fine as she appreciates things and visits when her and my dad can or mart is away. We do tend to find though that we hardly get any visits from anyone which can be a bit upsetting.

Suppose it won't matter too much when baby is born, I'll be a busy little mummy!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany & Sarah* - yay for the nursery paints!!!! Pictures when its dry please :D I love seeing all of your nursery pics - I think I'm living through them due to my lack of one :/

*Lauren* - tongue cramp?! Omg that sounds horrific!

*afm* - Yeah I def think I'm going to call on Monday and request they bring my appointment forward. I mean IF its an appointment to discuss c section dates and the c section is definite, then its fine. But if its an appointment to discuss whether or not I'm having one...I want to know sooner than 32 weeks!!! I want to look into birthing classes and do some reading up on pain releif, etc!

Also, we paid our deposit on the pram today! Woo hoo! Arriving in 6 weeks :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks for all your help yesterday ladies. I rang the helpline this morning and they just think its increased discharge.

I have to monitor it all day and if there's any change then they'll take me in to check.

Just going to relax today and put my feet up x


----------



## doggylover

Nicola, good decision to ring the helpline. Definitely take it easy today - that's what Sundays were made for!!

Lauren, seriously a tongue cramp?! That sounds horrific. I hope I never experience one - largely because I knw dh would say " well maybe if you ever stopped moaning...."!!!

At the weekends, because we have the two dogs, someone always has to be up early to get them up and give the, breakfast, as they sleep inside. Usually, dh on a Saturday as he goes to work, and then I let him lie in on a Sunday, as I feel that's kind of only fair. But this weekend he was off yesterday, and I've had to get up both mornings, bringing his total number of lie ins to 2, and mine to 0. It's so annoying. If he sets the alarm to g eat up, that wakes me up too so defeats the purpose, or if I wake up and then wake HIM up, I stay awake so it also defeats the purpose. But it's just so annoying to not get a lie in at all :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHippo

The cramp is awful. I recently discovered that my colleague has had it once before too... So I'm not alone hehe. 

I would be so annoyed if I couldn't have a lie in. I would have just let the dogs out and gone back to bed leaving them in the garden for a bit lol. My dog is worse than me in the mornings, I literally have to drag her out of bed and lock her crate so she can't go back in!! 

Yey on the pushchair!! I can't wait until I've got mine, leaving it at the shop for as long as possible though as currently don't have the space to keep it here. Yesterday I brought a growbag from tk maxx, oh and a really cute little Ralph Lauren jumper, it's white with a tiny little baby pink horse. They are £70 normally, got this one for £19.99. We are fans of designer stuff but can't always afford it so finding that was great :) you can get quite a bit off eBay too but I always worry about it being fake... 

Our miyo stand arrived on Friday, we put it up and it's huge!! Haha. We are just waiting for the hammock to arrive now - had to buy another make as nowhere sells miyo anymore :( although, I placed a bid on a used one on eBay but at the starting price... It's been about 4/5 days now and no one has outbid me yet!!!! We don't need it! But I can see us winning it now. So I'll end up with two!


----------



## doggylover

Could you send the other one (the different brand) back if you win the miyo hammock on eBay? Just say you bought the wrong brand accidentally.

Well, yesterday I tried to take the dogs up to bed so that I could recoup some sleep - they are usually fine up there, dh lets them up to me on a Saturday morning when he goes to work, but they wouldn't settle at all so it was worse than just staying downstairs on the sofa!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - nooo! I'd be livid! You're the pregnant one, you get the lay ins! Don't let that happen again next weekend - tell DH to think of the dogs as baby practice :D No lay ins anymore! (Except for you, because you'll be tired from all the giving the birth....obviously )

*Lauren* - oh thanks, now I'm hurrying round to get to TK Maxx before it shuts in the hope of finding some Ralph Lauren baby stuff! :haha: Lol! We got a grobag in there a while ago, was yours like £12.99 or something? SUCH a bargain, I was so pleased as was going to get one anyway but they're about £25 usually! :D
I LOVE designer baby things, I know some people think its chavy but I love it! Theres a shop here that sells Baby Versace!! SO cute! Quite pricey but they let you pay off weekly :D I REALLY want the dummy they do - its £25 but I'll just make sure he only has it when we go somewhere, and obviously make sure its secured on a dummy chain lol.
Do you like Juicy Couture? I LOVE it, our TK Maxx had the most adorable little box of Juicy socks for baby girls last time I was there - only £8! - had about 10 pairs in and the box was lovely. I seriously nearly cried as they had none for boys! 

*Nicola* Hope you're feeling better today! Enjoy your sunday and just take it easy :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks, I'm sleeping a fair bit and just done the ironing. All this in between sleeps and sofa!

How is everyone else's Sunday?


----------



## MrsHippo

My Sunday is a quite one, did nothing until about 4. We are starting to get the little room ready for bean so it's now just an empty room, need to paint and gloss it over the next couple of days. Now I'm really tired. Didnt bother with a Sunday lunch, instead we are going all out and having a cheese and bean tostie lol. 

I'm not a fan of the juicy stuff... It's not bad but I went off it after seeing it on everyone on my big fat gypsie wedding :/ 
I do love some designer stuff though :) I agree that sometimes it does look chavy but I think it depends on the make and style. 
My favourite by far is baby baker, they sell some lovely things and a fraction of the price of some other designers.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sometimes it's the simple foods that are the most warming!

I hate beans but ham n cheese toasties are amazing! x


----------



## doggylover

We also had toasties for lunch!

I must be the only person in the world who can never find anything nice in tk maxx! Y friend gets loads of stuff there and I've never once bought anything! Although maybe venturing into the baby section will be a different story..

My change bag finally arrived today :) it's a pink lining yummy mummy one, in multicoloured bows, and I love it!! Also ordered a new Moses basket mattress, so I'm feeling today has been productive!

Now, fingers crossed I get snowed in tomorrow so I get a day off work! Roads are really bad, but probably passable, but not sure I fancy risking it when 30 weeks pregnant especially since the last time we had snow I totalled my car by hitting a wall, and two years before that in the snow a guy smashed head first into me when he slipped on slush....


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh god, that is bad. I hope you're safe if you do end up going tomorrow. Xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks :) i'm seriously weighing up how awful i will feel about not going in vs how terrified i will be driving down, and trying to figure out which feeling is strongest!!! Dh hates travelling with me in snow now because I am so nervous the whole time (understandably I think!) and apparently being pregnant just makes that a million times worse. Yesterday he actually yelled at me (which he never does - I wasn't even sure he could yell!) because I was being so irritating when he was driving....I can't help it though, I'm just 100% sure we are about to crash!

I just ordered my TENS machine. It doesn't get sent out until 37 weeks, but its another thing to tick off the list :) anyone else planning on using one?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Lol yeah they're all fake on gypsy wedding though! I don't like the tracksuits etc (Wouldnt wear any kind of tracksuit if you paid me!) but the baby stuff and the handbags/purses are to die for! So ultra girly. I love the "diaper bags" they do too.

*Sarah* - it depends on the TK Maxx! Our one in Exeter never had anything designer, it was all tat. The one nearest to me now is quite good, but the one in Liverpool city centre is AMAZING - it has full on Vera Wang, Emilio Pucci, Vivienne Westwood - all kinds! Its still expensive (I fell in love with a Pucci dress but it was still £300 :/) but a fraction of the normal price.
I try to avoid it as much as possible because its just torture lol.

They do have some cute baby stuff. Equally they have some absolutely horrific baby stuff! Its a bit like Primark in that you can find some nice buys but you have to go in there prepared to wrestle your way through a mountain of crap for hours to get it!
Your change bag sounds lovely! Where did you get that from? I want a really nice change bag. I saw a BEAUTIFUL one in mamas & papas but it was over £100 and it seems a waste when I get one with the pram anyway :/

I would absolutely think seriously about not going in to work tomorrow if the roads are bad! Its just not worth the risk at all :/

*AFM* - I've had a quiet day really. OH made me a lush english breakfast in bed this morning, which was very nice!! And since then we've just sat around watching TV and chatting! We did have a good clear out of the bedroom though, which was somewhat productive.

Its been snowing again pretty heavily here, so hoping the roads won't be awful tomorrow as I have no choice but to go out as got my sodding breast scan :/ Dreading that


----------



## nuttynicnak

I've contemplated tens but not sure on how effective they are having never used one before. 

Think I'll look into it before baby is born and see what I think then. X


----------



## doggylover

Hayley- See, the problem is I'm not willing to poke about in tk maxx to find the good stuff. I always seem to end up in the men's department...so maybe ours just isn't the best one in the country!
I got a pink lining bag, but ordered it from another website as it was on sale after Christmas. They are usually £79, but my sister got it for £50. It is still expensive, but because she bought it for us I don't feel so bad :haha:
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...geous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-multicolour-bows

Be careful out driving in the snow, hopefully your roads will have been gritted well. 

I am very cross - i got up at normal time today, looked out the window to see if our snow has melted any, and it hasn't, so I phoned my boss (at 7.15am) and told him its too dangerous and I am not going to risk it. His response "well can we play it by ear and maybe see you later on?" Basically saying I don't believe it's that bad and I expect you to be in work later. I know the snow isn't bad down with them (I work an hour away from home) and as I told him, it's not the depth of the snow, it's the road conditions. I'm so cross he never stopped to think that I am 30 weeks pregnant, and driving down ungritted, country roads which are covered in snow and ice isn't an option for me today. I'm also a little upset because I really like him a lot, and I don't want him to think I am taking advantage of the snow to not bother coming to work, and don't want to disappoint him. But what can I do?


----------



## nuttynicnak

You just have to do what's best, not going down those icy roads is best for you today. I'm
The worlds worst as feeling bad if I'm off ill or can't get in.

Don't feel bad, you have to do what's best for you x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks, I'm the same as you about feeling bad - I hate feeling like I've let people down, or inconvenienced them. My husband just text me and although he left for work an hour so he said he's nowhere near close and I definitely made the right decision, which makes me feel a little better.


----------



## nuttynicnak

It's hard getting the right balance. I don't want to be seen as one of those people who take the piss all the time. I'm lucky that my school won't take risks with me. I was phoned last night to be told not to go in school. Luckily, my whole school is shut anyway so I don't actually feel too bad about it.

I often worry more about what other's think of me then actually thinking about myself. I think that really needs to stop now especially as I have a little life inside of me relying on me making the right decision for the both of us. (I'm good at saying these things, not good at following it up) x


----------



## doggylover

You're lucky your school is shut - there doesn't seem to have been any snow at mine! And I am the only person who lives in this area, so the only person who won't be able to make it. I just hate the thought of others having to cover my classes, and there being no work left - I know how irritating that is! I asked another girl in my department to photocopy some activity sheets, and sent an email out about some work to keep some classes a little busy, but still feel bad. But at the end of the day, you're right - we are making decisions for two now, so got to do what's best. I will have to email my boss later and just make it very clear that its not an option that I come down. He is a total workaholic and doesn't understand why someone wouldn't walk the 36 miles to school if needed...


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe he said that to you. Even if you get to work ok the last thing you need is stressing out while on the way. And like you said, it's not just you anymore you have to think about the safety of your LO too. Snow around here is bad today, I am only a 5 minute drive up the road... Although it took me 20 this morning because of some idiot van driver. I was a little annoyed this morning, I wanted to go to tesco at lunch to get food for the week (didn't bother yesterday as their bread ect is never fresh enough to last) but my colleague has decided not to come in due to the snow.. Again...she doesn't drive and has to come in on the bus. Last week her bus got stuck on a hill and ended up running really late so she was just told to go home. But now she won't even attempt it!!! That means I don't get a lunch because there is no one here to cover. I can sit and have a break but I can't go out. I didn't bring any food with me either but fortunately Adam was still at home so he brought a bit for me. But I'm still rather annoyed. She moans about the snow, she doesn't like walking in it or anything but it pisses me off that she can't even attempt to come in!! Adam has a 3 and a half hour drive to work today but he isn't ringing up work telling them he can't get in. If Adam wasn't at home this morning I would have ended up not eating until I got home :( she couldn't even text me first thing to let me know. So not a happy bunny. 

Is anyone else fed up with work? Not physically, but mentally? I've noticed over the last couple of weeks that I come in and just don't want to be here . Like now, I have loads to do but just don't want to do it. I'd rather just go home. The 8th march can't come quick enough!!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren that's awful :( if public transport is running there is no reason why she shouldn't come in :shrug: and I can't believe that means you are basically trapped in work all day, no wonder you are fed up.

I am too, tbh. Knowing that we are getting so close now just makes me really not care...


----------



## baby_nurse

Woah you ladies update too much for me to keep up! :haha:

I've had to do a loooonggg trawl through the pages to try and catch up best I can! 

Firstly a big :hi: to *nuttynicnak* another teacher! There seems to be a lot of pregnant teachers around at the moment (there are 2 at my antenatal class) which makes me wonder who'll be teaching all the kids in a few months!

We still have alot of snow my end although it's been melting a lot of this morning. Although how we deal with snow makes me giggle in the UK, as the whole country seems to grind to a frantic halt but that's partly because the roads just seem so treacherous! Luckily I'm not at work atm so haven't had to go in, but like *doggylover* my employers are complete arses when it comes to snow and expect you to trek in through blizzard like conditions! It's just not an acceptable thing to do at this stage of pregnancy so I completely agree you should stand your ground and not have gone in! I'm like you though and just feel so guilty about things and worry more about what other people think than how I feel (OH is always telling me off for this!) As *nuttynicnak* said once LO arrives I think my biggest challenge will be standing my ground about my own feelings and thoughts as I often just do things to make other people happy! I have to put LO/myself/OH first from now on rather than fretting what other people think of me!

I've had a pretty boring weekend tbh. The snow is giving me cabin fever a little as although I've been out the house for little walks I haven't really done much else. Now the house is nested I feel a bit lost what to do for the next 9 weeks :blush: I'm not complaining its lovely to be off work and I wouldn't swap to going back but I think I need a hobby something to keep me going until LO arrives as time is starting to drag a little (I think it's because I'm so excited to finally meet LO!)

We had our last antenatal class yesterday. I really recommend NCT to everyone the classes (apart from the BF one) have been fab and I've learnt loads and just feel so much more reasured and prepared for labour/birth/parenthood and so does OH. I plan to keep in touch with the other 3 couples, infact we are meeting for dinner next weekend which will be nice and hopefully a little support framework for when LO arrives. The girls are going for a nice meal whilst the men go to watch wrestling :haha: bloody typical blokes!

One of the topics we talked a little about at NCT was parenting styles (Routine vs Babyled) which got me thinking about what kind of parent I will be. I'm hoping to be neither extreme really as think both have their positive and negatives and would like to take the best from both styles really. I'm not going to buy any books on either method as I think it'll just stress me out, however I'm more towards attachment parenting and their styles, what are your ladies thoughts on parenting styles? One of the things I like the thought of with baby led parenting is babywearing and I'm really considering getting one of these slings for when LO arrives https://www.nctshop.co.uk/images/4469-6.jpg
It's the caboo carrier and its good for wearing round the house/out and about so you can have baby close at all times easily, even if you are doing chores round the house etc. You can even breastfed in it! I really like the thought of having LO close by with you as I know they can be difficult to settle and when small don't like being put down. But at the same time I don't want to end up with a super clingy baby! :wacko: Don't you think it seems sooo difficult to know what will be best for when LO arrives as for every idea or theory there is a counter argument! I find this so hard as I just want to do the "right" thing yet there doesn't seem to be a right! :dohh:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm in hosp ladies, will update when I can. Leaking!


----------



## baby_nurse

Oh no hope your ok nuttynicnak. Sending positive vibes your way x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks. All ok. Just a urine infection and internal infection causing mild contractions but nothing to worry about.
On antibiotics so hopefully will clear it all up xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare Nicola, glad everything is ok though :)

Alex, I am planning on buying a sling...or pinching my mums anyway. Not planning on using it too much though as I do worry about them becoming clingy. I'd hate for that to happen. My dog is clingy (not that it is the same thing lol) but that is bad enough and drives me up the wall. I think its very important for children to have independance so I will try and encourage it as much as possible - as well as trying to keep a close bond. I am sure we will find a happy medium. A colleague of mine literally lets her children run her life, especially when it comes to night time. Although I think they try and get them involved in a lot of out of school activies....but from what she tells me, her youngest (toddler but is old enough to sleep in a bed now) refuses to sleep on her own due to mum and dad paying her way too much attention when she was crying at night when younger. So she comes in to work some days looking awful and its because she has been sleeping on her daughters floor all night because she wouldn't settle. I do not want to ever be in that position!! So I will be strict on the sleep routine. Hopefully it will go to plan ;O) 

I felt an actual body part today!!!! I felt her moving ever so slightly up just under my left rib so I put my hand there and realised that part of my belly was sticking out. It felt quite bulky but couldn't tell you what it was....all very exciting though :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Very exciting, I can't wait for that. Hoping I get to see a foot stick out or a hand. 

I love feeling the hiccups, makes it more real xx


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* I know what you mean about cabin fever - I've had one day off and I was bored by the end of it! Goodness only knows what I'll be like on full time maternity! I'm so glad your NCT classes went well, and that's so nice about going out with the other couples. It'll be so nice to have people at the same stage of babyhood when your LOs arrive, and have people to meet up with for coffee etc. In terms of parenting, we haven't really got a certain style. I think we will just do what feels right in every situation, but it seems my views are slightly more aligned with natural/attachment parenting as well. We bought the Boba 3G carrier and dh can't wait to use it! I agree its finding that line between keeping baby close, but not raising a child who can't be independent. But I'm sure we will all do just brilliantly and find the 'right' way for our LO!

*Nicola* glad to hear you are (sort of!) OK and it's nothing overly serious - although the mild contractions bit doesn't sound good. Get lots of rest and drink plenty!

*Lauren* your work colleague sounds like my aunt and uncle in how they raise their kids. Their oldest boy didn't sleep in his own bed until he was 3, even though his younger brother did. And my aunt and uncle let them do whatever they want without reprimanding them etc. it drives the rest of us mad! (Lucky ill be such a perfect parent :rofl:) And I know what you mean about feeling a body part! I think it was last week in bed when I felt something sticking out, and its so hard to describe but you just _know_ it's a body part rather than a general kick. I think mine was either a heel or an elbow, as it was quite pointy! 

My LO has been super active today - I keep telling dh "I have a busy baby today!" It's been great to feel him/her moving so much, especially since I've been really sore today and that usually makes me worry. I think walking in the snow the last 3 days with the dogs has taken its toll- my right hip and knee are really achy, and when we got back from our walk today my back was sore. Today is the first day I've felt really PREGNANT and cumbersome lol! So I'm off to have a bath to ease my pains (although not too hot of course...)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* - Glad you're ok! That must have been really worrying

*Sarah* - Aww yay for baby being super active! I'm sorry about your boss being like that. How annoying :/ You did the right thing though, you and the baby have to be the top priority at the moment.

*Alex* - I'm glad you've been enjoying the classes! So nice that you're meeting up with people from it :)
As for the parenting style - i'm planning on being in between the two. I don't really like the idea of what they call attachment parenting purely because I've seen people take it to extremes and it can lead to extremely clingy/spoiled children! I've worked in lots of day care settings (nurseries and as a nanny) and I've seen lots of different extremes of parenting styles - I really think its best to just do obviously whatever feels right to you, but also just not to take things to either extreme.
I'm not planning on getting a sling as I prefer the idea of the baby getting used to not being carried all the time, I plan on spending my free time holding and playing with the baby and the times when I'm doing chores will be the times when the baby is in their swing or bouncer (in the room with me) - mainly because I know that if the baby ends up in a daycare setting in the future they won't be getting carried around, so there's no point in them getting used to it in the early days! 
(Plus I'm a ninny and I'd be worried about falling over while I was wearing the sling and the baby being stuck!)

*AFM* - I've had a shocking day today :wacko:

I had my breast scan - it was ok, I was a bit miffed that I wasn't allowed to take my mum into the waiting room with me despite being nervous, even though every woman there had somebody else with them! - and the nurse freaked me out by telling me they'd just do a scan and possibly a biopsy!! Nobody had mentioned any possibility of a biopsy to me!

The scan was fine, but the Dr called me in after to talk to me about something he'd noticed while looking through my notes - he asked me about my Graves disease, asked lots of questions about my medical care, when I had seen the consultant last, how often they monitored my bloods, and how long I had been on my current medication.

He then told me that the medication I am on (Which I was put onto in week 12 of the pregnancy, after being told it was NOT placenta crossing and therefore better for the baby) is NOT the correct medication for me!
He asked if I have been feeling tired and sluggish (which I have) and said that's probably why, because I shouldn't be on this medication - he also said the medication IS placenta crossing and can be harmful to the baby!!!! 
:nope:

I can't believe it! He told me its not his area of expertise so he didn't go into HOW it could be harmful, but he said I needed to be aware that it seems like somebody has "dropped the ball" on my care and that I need to ring some necks, and chase some people to find out what they're playing at!

I'm SO upset about it. That's SEVENTEEN weeks I have been taking this medication, thinking its perfectly safe, only to find out from a completely unrelated dr that its NOT ok and could be damaging my baby!!! Its just unbeleivable


----------



## baby_nurse

Oh gosh Liverpoollass that's awful you've been on the wrong medication all this time! I'm so sorry. Please try not to stress too much (difficult I know!) until you have more information as I'm sure baby is fine. You really need to put in a formal complaint about the lack of care you've recieved it's atrocious! 

Nicnak: glad your ok please rest and take it easy!

Lauren: I've been feeling limb shapes too its amazing isn't it lol! Sometimes something sticks out loads and travels along my body! Like something from alien but obv nicer!!

Great to hear people's opinions about parenting! Like people said its about getting a balance. Fingers crossed the choices we make will be right!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh god, that's awful about the medication. Do you know what's going to happen now?

:hugs: xx


----------



## BStar

Hiya Gals.:hi: 

HOORAY!! I just finally caught up on all the latest. Holy Moly, I agree with Alex that you guys update this page a lot, I have been trying to catch up since I got back from xmas/new years. I was a bit lazy over the few days I had off work over the holidays and didn't catch up on my reading while I was at home. I work on the computer all day at work so I figure a few days away from it would be good, but then by the time I was back at work there were sooooooooo many updates and then cos I mainly only read while Im at work I kept getting busy at work.
But anyways I'm back into it now and all caught up on where everyone is at. I must remember to not miss too many days between reading or it's an absolute mission to catch up.

So becoz I just read like a month's worth of updates I can't remember specifics of everything that has happened so I will just tell you what has been going on with me and relate back to other people's posts when I remember (darn this baby brain it's shocking!!)

So first off we have painted our nursery YAY!! We actually painted it about 3 weeks ago. And as seems to be the norm with team yellow's we also went green, the exact shade is called Egan and we got it in half strength and it's a Taubmans paint. The full strength colour was a bit bright, but the half strength is perfect!! It's still bright but in a lovely way. And it goes perfect with our jungle theme. It's one of those colours that makes you smile when you see it so Im very happy with our choice. And as my hubby is an artist (tattoo artist, wood carver, he also draws & paints) he has been promising since we found out we were pregnant that he would paint a jungle mural, but then he got really busy with work and decided that maybe he wouldn't. Well good news is since we painted the room he has found his inspiration again and started the mural on the wall. I'm so excited, it's going to look gorgeous! He has done a tree with a monkey hanging from it and an owl on the branch with some birds flying around, and on another wall he has done a giraffe (I'm completely addicted to anything giraffe atm) and another monkey hanging off a branch to feed the giraffe. It's only in chalk at the moment but I love it so much already. He is also thinking of doing a cute looking lion or maybe an elephant somewhere as well. I will definitely be taking photos once it's all done. 

Some of you ladies have mentioned the pelvic pains or SPD, and I have also been experiencing these. I'm not too bad if Im sitting or standing for a while but once I go to change from one to the other my body objects. I have spoken to both my mw and physiotherapist about it and they both said it's completely normal because all the soft muscle in our bodies is loosening in prep for the birth and that the is a bit of gristle at the very front our your pelvis that holds the 2 halves together and that that has gone soft too, which is why I get the pain in my pelvis bone area mainly at the front.
I've also been getting a lot of swelling, mainly in my feet and ankles which means Im usually laying with my legs above my heart by about 8pm every night. It doesn't help that we are in the middle of a VERY hot summer which doesn't help the swelling at all. The last few days have been between 32-36 degrees Celsius and over the Xmas and New Years it was between 39-44 with New Years Eve being the hottest day at 43.4. That was an absolute killer. I'm so jealous of you ladies with your wintery weather, maybe not so much the insane snow you have been having though.

Oh and sleeping, I'm finding I'm dreading that more and more each day as I always wake up sooooo sore and I need to keep getting up to pee in the middle of the night. Plus I am also getting those dreaded cramps. Although I have read and been told that I should elevate my legs for a while before bed and also make sure I am getting enough fluids and do some simple calf stretching exercises before bed. I have also been getting hubby to give me a calf massage before bed and so far that seems to be helping. He seems more than happy enough to take a few mins to massage my calves before we go to sleep rather than be woken up in the middle of the night with me yelling and writhing in pain.

As for maternity leave I will be finishing up on the 15th Feb, because they have a law here that if you want to continue working after 34 weeks you need to get a drs note. So I have said I will start maternity leave as of Monday 18th Feb but if I'm feeling up to it and the dr says its ok I might still come in for a few hours a few days a week, as my replacement (the lady who used to do the job but retired) doesnt start back until the 25th of Feb. Plus the little bit of money would be helpful, as otherwise I will have the 6 weeks, before bubs is born, unpaid :wacko:

Hi *Nicola* and welcome :flower: and sorry to hear about your scare. Hopefully the antibiotics do the trick and there is no more scariness like that again.

*Hayley* that's great to hear that you finally have an appt to discuss the c section but it sucks that its taken them so long! and Im so sorry to hear about your discovery of the medication not being the best one for you. I agree that you should definitely write a complaint as their treatment of you has been despicable!! As if being pregnant isn't stressful enough, then to add on a sickness as well it would be even worse and for them to not be caring and understanding and helpful is just downright wrong! I hope you can get it all sorted soon, and maybe have a few weeks where you don't have to stress over someone's lack of treatment towards you.

*Alex, Lauren and Sarah* (I hope I got those names right I'm still not great with matching the real names and nicknames up properly) I too have been noticing what I am sure are baby limbs sticking out. the other day I was driving and felt something poking me on my right side and when I moved my hand and touched the hard object it moved away! Which was freaky and cool all at the same time! I also felt yesterday what I can only assume is my baby's bum poking out yesterday up near my ribs on the right hand side. I'm also getting a lot of the somersault/360 degree movements, where it feels like my tummy is rolling over and over again. It's a rather weird feeling especially when Im trying to eat something lol. I've also been getting a fairly consistent pain on my left side just near/under my ribs, which is starting to get rather frustrating.

I had a very expensive weekend this past weekend, I finally found some fat pants to fit me, well they are actually shorts. They aren't maternity ones as I haven't been able to find any of those they are just normal denim shorts that I can wear comfortably with my belly belt. But hooray now I don't only have the one pair of shorts to wear :happydance:. I also bought our swing as it was on sale for $150 instead of the usual $250. It the fisher price luv u zoo cradle and swing. It fits with our theme and has the ability to swing side to side or back to front. I also bought my glider, it's a babyhood sovereign glider with ottoman. I'm stoked cos I got it second hand on gumtree for $270 and it is the latte colour that I wanted and is in brilliant condition. And I saved almost $200 by not getting it new :happydance::p

Just quickly have any of you girls suffered from dehydration during your pregnancy? I think I have been the last few days cos I have a headache that wont go away and I have been rather tired/sluggish as well as just plain old achy. I have been taking panadol and drinking loads of water and gatorade and berocca, but it doesn't seem to be going away *sigh*

Also I have been told by my mw that my platelet count is low. Has anyone else been told this? Apparently it should be between 100-150 during pregnancy and I was 138 at the start of pregnancy then it went down to 119 around 24-25 weeks when I had my glucose test and now it's down to 106 as of the 7th of this month. So I have to go for another blood test this week to see if it is still dropping. If it stays low or goes below 100 I won't be able to have the baby at the hospital near my house but will have to be transferred to the womens and baby's hospital an hour away in Perth, because I will be classed as high risk.

Oh and next Tuesday I go for my 32 week u/s to double check my placenta has moved and I get to see my bubba again and get more pics!! YAY!!

Ok last thing I thought I would share these cute things with you all. You may have heard of them already but they are called *trumpette socks *and they are socks that look like shoes, which are apparently perfect for babies as the shoes sometimes don't fit them properly and plain socks often can just ruin an outfit. Here is the link https://https://www.trumpette.com/socks.html?limit=all. I just thought they were so gorgeous and if they weren't so gender specific I would be buying a bunch of them. But I will just have to wait until I know if we have a lil boy or girl before I can buy them.

Ok so I think I have bored you all with my novel, yet again. I have to remember to start replying sooner and not leaving it all to put in one post:dohh:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley I can't believe that BUT pleeeeease don't worry about it too much yet as he could be wrong. Especially with him not knowing what the risks are. Basically, the tablets they give you - for anything (like the ones I had for my sickness) aren't always on the 'safe list', the reason they aren't on there is because they haven't been able to test it on enough women but the few that have been on it have had no problems....and the doctor who gives you the tablet has to weigh out the pros and cons of it. If you need it then they will give it you, if you can go on without it then they won't give it you. So this breast specialist you saw probably saw that the tablets weren't on the safe list hence why he brought it up. I've worked around doctors and consultants for over 6 years now and one always knows more than another and vice versa. Even though they are doctors it doesn't mean they know everything. Have a chat with your GP before you do anything!!

Brooke, I LOVE those little socks. I have some myself....well not for MYSELF but for LO lol. I am planning on buying more :) you can get little tights like it too. They are so cute!! Glad to hear the nursery is going well, you defo have to post photos once its finished. I went through a phase of dreading going to bed because I was waking up all the time, this last week and a half have been fine though. Last night I woke up about 4 times but that doesn't bother me too much, its when I am up for a wee, cramp or need a drink. 
I was dehydrated in first/second tri but that was due to the sickness. Now I am thirsty ALL the time, it drives me up the wall - but being thirsty was how I knew I was pregnant lol, don't know why it happens though. I will drink and drink and drink and it just won't go. I drink loads during the day, not too much though as I know too much can be bad but I will probably drink 8-10 glasses a day then a coffee or two on top of that. I find that drinking something different tends to help a little but not completely. Headaches are common in pregnancy though so it might not be due to dehydration. If you don't want to take paracetamol try drinking an energy/sports drink (sugar only, like lucozade, make sure it doesn't contain taurine like red bull). But the sugar and electrolytes in the drink will help the headache. But if nothing works then see your doctor :) 
Oh and I am VERY jealous of your hot weather, although I have heard it isn't the most pleasant when pregnant. I'd do anything to be on holiday at the moment, mmmm hot sunshine, beach and fresh fruit :icecream:

I don't have anything new to say...work was pants as usual, I've sat around all day wishing I was at home. I wanted to paint the smaller room this evening but I reeeeally can't be bothered now. Might have an early night, again. I was in bed at 8:30 last night!!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* :hugs: I can't believe that news about the medication you are on. That is scary news, and absolutely unacceptable. What's the next step in terms of you getting it all sorted? Really scary that someone could make such a mistake. But as Lauren said, try not to worry. I am sure baby is doing just fine in there, otherwise your scans would have picked something up.

*Lauren* I'm exhausted too, and work is just not doing it for me at the minute either!

*Brooke* so glad to see you back! I'm glad you got your nursery paint sorted - I found it so tough to choose the 'right' shade of green! And that's so cool about oh doing the mural, I can't wait to see a pic of it! We are also having a jungle art theme- but since we ave no artistic talent, we have to buy a wall decal! Your maternity leave starts so soon (I'm jealous!) but that'd be great if you could work a little extra before you stop for good. I didn't realise you aren't allowed to work past 34 weeks without a dr note - that makes sense though. Although paid no work would definitely be better! I think I get mildly dehydrated sometimes, but I have been trying so hard to drink lots. It's annoying though because then I have to pee so much! I find if I am dehydrated I get achy rather than headaches, so know then to start glugging! And congrats on your bargain swing! What a saving. I never find anything good like that. I can't believe it's so hot with you, I would collapse on a normal basis, but when pregnant I'd die! Glad you found some shorts though, hopefully you stay nice and cool from now on. Haven't seen those wee socks before - so cute!

Afm, back to work today despite the snow closing down my area (I work far away from home, and they have no snow). Now I'm off to see a friend who has been in Australia for 6 months. I am tired and really can't be bothered, but know I should as I won't get to see her again before the baby arrives, so want to have a bit of 'grown up' time with her lol!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, so glad you find the perfect shade for your nursery. It's amazing how many different shades of colors are out there. It seemed like it took DH and I forever to find the right shade for our nursery. Can't wait to see pictures when you are finished painting/setting up. 

I'm sorry you're not getting to sleep in at all, Sarah. My DH leaves all his alarms on (like 10 alarms, no joke) even when he doesn't have to get up early so I'm constantly waking him up to turn them off. I find this incredibly frustrating especially when DH doesn't even have to get up for work on that day. 

If my hospital has the option to use a TENS machine I may give it a try instead of getting an epidural. I had never even heard of a TENS machine until joining this site though so obviously they're not as common around here. 

*Lauren*, I've never heard of the tongue cramp you're describing. I certainly hope I never experience it myself though. Sounds really scary!

Feeling body parts is exciting isn't it? I've been able to feel actual body parts a few times too (no idea what they were though). I remember my SIL being able to feel her stomach and being able to tell me where everything was. I think it will be cool being far enough along that we can do that too.

*Alex*, I'm not committed to one particular parenting style. I think DH and I will both pull ideas/techniques from the different styles. 

As for baby wearing, it's something DH would like to do on occasion but I don't really plan to do it myself. Like Lauren, I don't want my baby to become clingy. I would more so like to be able to put him in his playpen or bouncer in the same room while I do things, so he is close to me but is able to entertain himself.

*Nicola*, glad to hear you're okay!!! Hopefully the antibiotics will clear everything up. :hugs:

*Hayley*, that's awful news about the medication you have been taking not being safe for the pregnancy! I really freaked out after getting my BFP for taking 2 ibuprofen. I can only imagine how you're feeling! :hugs: :hugs:

*Brooke*, I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of your nursery. I originally wanted to do a jungle theme in my nursery but my DH became obsessed with penguins so we went arctic themed instead.

I'm sorry your platelet count is low. Is there anything you can do to prevent it from dropping further or increase it? The only issue I've been having is my iron being low so I'm having to eat more iron rich foods so I don't become anemic since right now I am considered borderline anemic.

*AFM*, DH and I are still working on the nursery, with DH's long work hours we're lucky if we manage to get one piece of furniture set up. So far we have the crib/changer and glider/ottoman put together. Wednesday, we're hoping we'll be able to get the dresser put together and Thursday the little storage shelf unit should be arriving so hopefully we'll be able to get that set up then. I'm thinking by Sunday everything will be set up and all the boxes will be cleared out and I'll be able to get some pictures to share with y'all. I also ordered the Mamaroo bouncer today which means DH and I have purchased all the things we planned to buy before the baby shower. So now we just have to wait until February 9th when we can see what we get as gifts and what we still need to purchase. Majority of that will be little stuff though so it's nice that the majority of the big things have been taken care of.

I have my 30 week doctors appointment today. DH is working late so I'll have to go to this appointment by myself. I think it's a pretty standard appointment with the pee test, weight check, belly measurement, and listening to the heartbeat. I will get info on the kick counts and will be starting those now at this appointment. Hopefully that's the only new thing though since DH won't be there. I felt bad when I told him my last appointment was just a standard one and he wasn't missing anything and it ended up being my glucose test. 

Saturday, DH and I have our childbirth education class. We're doing it all in one day rather then in 4 evening classes since it's more convenient for DH with his work hours being so unpredictable right now. I'm excited and nervous at the same time.

Anyone else feeling nervous about their bodies? I'm not really scared about giving birth but I have found myself freaking out about the way my body will be afterwards. Like I find myself worrying about whether or not I will feel comfortable with the way things look down there once everything is healed. I don't want to be so insecure about my body that I don't want DH to see me naked or something. I also worry about sex too and whether or not it will still feel good for me and DH. My DH has been great about reassuring me that he will love me and my body no matter what but I can't help worrying about this, especially since I have started to notice a few stretchmarks appearing so there is no denying that my body is changing. Thought it might be nice to mention it to you ladies who may be having similar thoughts/concerns. Though my DH has been great at reassuring me, his body isn't changing so I don't think he truly understands how scary it is for me.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah, I'm worried about my body too. I've asked for reassurance and like you he gives it.

I'm scared that I'm going to not shrink back down there and it'll not be the same during sex. I'm petrified of labour as well.

I've always been quite petite so I'm struggling with my expanding bum, legs and boobs. It just feels do alien to me. I know it's natural but embracing it is quite difficult.

Thanks everyone for thinking of me. I'm crossing legs for no more scares!


----------



## MrsHippo

I haven't really thought about how I am going to look after... I was a little worried about how my sex life would be though. They say everything springs back to how it was though don't they? 

As for birth, I have thought about it a bit more just recently and I do get that horrible shiver afterwards! I am worried about tearing or having to be cut, (tmi) but I think I am quite 'tight' lol and worried a baby's head won't pop out of there!! I am planning on starting perineum massages sometime over the next few weeks though. I am also a tad worried about my boobs, I've always liked the way they look but now I'm worrying they will be ruined :( I know it may sound selfish but I'd hate for them to look horrible.

There is me saying I haven't thought about it much... I was obviously lying to myself haha


----------



## I Love Lucy

So glad to hear I'm not alone in being a bit worried about how things will be afterwards. :hugs:

My doctors appointment tonight went really well. If y'all remember the last appointment I had blood showed up in my urine test so they wanted to do more testing to see if there was something going on. I was never called about the results so I really wasn't sure what to expect but turns out everything is fine and there was no bacteria or anything for me to be concerned about. :happydance: The doctor also explained to me that if the baby kicks on the bladder a lot, that could cause some blood to appear in the urine. I wish someone would have told me that awhile ago since Aiden does have a habit at kicking at my bladder on occasion. Here I had been worrying that I had some kind of kidney/bladder infection or a UTI but just wasn't having any symptoms.

In other news my weight was great. They have me at having gained 21 lbs. According to my scale at home I'm at 19.8 lbs gained which I think is more accurate considering I'm not being weighed with shoes and stuff on but anyways my doctor was very pleased with my weight gain. My blood pressure was also great and my belly was measuring exactly where it was supposed to be. So everything was great with all that stuff.

Aiden did give me and the doctor a laugh at the appointment though. He has been very anti my stomach being touched lately. Seriously, I can't even rest my book on my belly when I'm reading because he'll repeatedly kick at it until I move it. Anyways, as soon as the doctor put the doppler on my belly he kicked it. It was great getting to hear his heartbeat though which was in the 140 bpm range. 

I was also surprised that my DH was able to make it to this appointment. The job that he was supposed to be working late on got cancelled so he was able to get home an hour before I had to leave. :happydance: Though tomorrow he is supposed to be working late so not sure what that means for us getting furniture put together.

Anyways, I have quite a few things to read that I got from the doctor today so I'm going to take a look at those and then head to bed.


----------



## nuttynicnak

My LO does that as well. I was on a monitor on Monday and the baby was kicking where the pad was. When that didn't work they just moved out of range so no heart beat was registering. I knew baby was ok coz I could feel her moving but they had to keep moving it to pick it up.

Xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Hehe jiggles isn't keen on the doppler either, usually kicks and boots it until I move! Also sometimes when I sleep on my side he/she kicks my arm where I rest it until I move it!! 

LO has been so active the last few nights its crazy! I went to the cinema last night and the sound must've been keeping him/her awake cos he/she was constantly shuffling about and kicking me! I went to see Django so was a bit worried about some of the language they were hearing :haha:

*I love lucy* So glad your appointment went well and you and Aiden are all ok and no problems with your urine :thumbup: Your comment about putting on 21lb and being ok also reasured me as I have put on 22 lb so that makes me feell better that your dr said that is ok.

For all the ladies suffering from cramps my antenatal teacher told me that apparently you can get bad cramps in your legs due to a lack of I think of potassium in your diet - lack of some vitamin anywho, and to eat banana's apparently might help!

I am a little worried about my 'lady parts' post birth, mainly the giant long AF you have for weeks/months afterwards :cry: I hate getting AF and used to run my pill packets together to avoid it so the thought of having a super heavy period and looking after a newborn fills me with dread! I brought some maternity pads the other day and they are so gross and bulky I'm going to be walking around like a bloomin cowboy the way they looked! My plan with how it all looks is just not to look tbh! It's already got into a bit of a wilderness down there :haha: as I can't really see to 'groom' it properly anymore plus the regrown was so itchy I've just gone for the au naturale look for winter haha! 

Possibly TMI but has anyone else's love life tailed off quite a bit since being pregnant? OH and I are probably closer than we've ever been apart from in that department! We do still :sex: occasionally but it has dropped off significantly since I got pregnant. TBH I don't really mind as I don't seem that horny and neither does he....I'm a bit worried it's not normal though :shrug:

I had my physiotherapy appt yesterday for my SPD which was a bit of a waste of time tbh! We sat in a group and they went through what it was and how to ease it, but I knew most of it from reading up on the internet. Then I saw a physio 1:1 for about 5 mins and she made me do some painful exercises and mumbled something about a part of my hip that is was focused in and sent me on my way :growlmad: So not much use really! 

I came away a bit worried/paranoid though as both the physio and the nurse commented that I looked quite small for 31 weeks. Although I'm flattered in one way to be told this I'm really worried that LO isn't growing properly as I am already on nearly the smallest line on the centile chart (I know they can be pretty useless) but I'm worried my placenta isn't working properly or something (yes stupid work making me fret again!) I feel like I've grown since my appointment 3 weeks ago and OH said he thinks I have but it's difficult to judge yourself properly isn't it. Plus I don't feel small at all I feel pretty massive! I tried to measure myself when I got home but got 3 different measurements ranging from off the chart big, just right and off the chart small!! So came to no useful conclusion apart from stressing myself out :dohh:


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Lots to catch up on!

*Food* - I've tried to be as good as I can but the only things I haven't 'given up' are Pepsi, tea and coffee. My MW said I can have up to 4 cups of coffees a day or 6 cups of tea ;)

*Blog* - LiverpoolLass, i'm ashamed to say I haven't read any of your blog yet but i'm saving it for this weekend so I can have a good snoop :D (Also, I have no idea whether the placenta can move around all the time or if it's stuck in the same place :shrug:)

*Nuttynicnak* - :wave: Absolutely love the names you have picked out - so girly! Sorry about your scare! Hope everything's ok now?

*Pee* - I've started to notice my underwear is a little wet sometimes too (sorry!) and today at my MW appointment my sample was very yellow - like FMU but it wasn't :shrug: She said everything was fine though..

*Cramp* - Not suffered too much from it, I tend to get a couple of twinges in my foot at night.. the tongue cramp thing did make me laugh a little though - sorry *MrsHippo*!

*eBay* - I love it. I never put a bid in until the last 30 seconds though, that way there isn't enough time for bids to get ridiculous - I'm the sneaky last minute bidder that everyone hates ;)
Although saying that, I was watching a gorgeous maternity wrap dress earlier and had it open on my phone with 8 minutes to go and then got too engrossed in something else and forgot to bid.. :dohh: It only went for £3.08 too!

*TkMaxx* - Hate it. I never find anything in there that I like and feel like i'm routing through a jumble sale :(

*Snow/Work* - I came in at 1pm today (after my MW appointment) for the first time this week. I let me bosses know on Monday morning that I wouldn't be in as I wasn't willing to risk the snow/ice, Tuesday was the same too. If they don't like it, they can lump it - i'm not risking the safety of me or my baby!

Yes! I've started to feel totally fed up with work in the last couple of weeks :( When my alarm goes off in a morning I just don't want to get out of bed - not because i'm tired (well a little) but because I don't want to come into the office and work. 5 and a half weeks left for me = 27 working days... :coffee:

*LiverpoolLass* - That's ridiculous that they wouldn't let you have your mum with you - especially with you being pregnant! So what happens now with regards to the major eff up that someone has made??

*Body* - I'm not too worried about what i'll look like after, I doubt i'll be letting OH anywhere near me in that way for a while :haha:! I'm just expecting my body to be a complete mess, then I can't be _too_ shocked/distraught afterwards :thumbup: I'm also worried that i'll have to be cut or that baby won't fit.. :shy: 

*Movements* - I still haven't felt hiccups - I don't think :( She has however been extremely active over the last couple of days - some of her movements/kicks make me sort of jump.. Sort of out of shock of how strong they are I think? She also hates anything being leant/rested on my belly - OH thinks this is hilarious and says she's spoilt already :haha:

*AuNaturale* - With you on that one :shy: What I can't see won't hurt me :haha: We haven't DTD for a couple of months anyway so it's not as if OH's seen it for a while - although, when he does he's gonna be shocked :rofl:
I'm struggling to do my bloody legs, nevermind anywhere else!

*AsForMe* - I'm soooo tired this week it's unreal. Me and OH decided to swap sides of the bed so that we're used to it by the time LO's here (not sure if i've mentioned this already...). Anyway, i'm used to it but OH isn't :growlmad: 
Throughout the night I wake up because he's rolled over that much that he's in the middle and I have so little room. He also like to steal the quilt because he's used to having the edge on his right side - which is now where I am.
Between this, my pee routine, heartburn and throwing myself around like a beached whale I don't really get much sleep :sleep:

I'm starting to feel myself losing it a little with OH lately. For example, last night I had an awful night - with everything above. Heartburn was absolutely horrid and I just couldn't get comfy. I started to turn over and woke OH up. He then started kicking off about how I was pissing him off, waking him up every two minutes, how he had work in the morning and how I'm moaning about everything :growlmad:
I ended up telling him to eff off and if he didn't like it to go downstairs.

We went to Tesco the other night, had a bicker in there because I didn't know what I wanted for tea and he was "sick of making all the decisions" so I said i'd just do something out the freezer. We both walked out of the shop, not speaking and he stormed off infront and left me to walk on my own - it's a 30 second walk from out house but totally not the point when the floor is covered in snow/ice.
I got home and told him he was selfish and shouldn't be leaving me to walk on my own with the weather as it is.

I have had a great pregnancy so far, nothing to complain about up until the last couple of weeks. Even now, I hardly complain. The odd time i'll huff/puff because of heartburn or because i'm being booted but I don't winge about it - it's part of being pregnant! Yet whenever we argue/bicker, he makes out like i'm constantly moaning about it and that i'm 'playing' on everything and exaggerating. 

I went shopping with my mum the other day, only upto Boots and Matalan but had a funny turn outside one of the shops. I got too hot inside so went to get some fresh air. Luckily I managed to catch my mums attention because all of a sudden I felt awful, really dizzy, red hot, sick and everything kept going dark - my mum said I was on the point of fainting and was glad she'd spotted me.
I told OH when I got home and he didn't seem that concerned.

I'm not asking for him to pussyfoot around me or run around after me.. just to show a little bit of support really.. :( Like I explained to him the other night during our argument, he hasn't read one pregnancy book, email, update or anything. He hasn't got a clue how i'm feeling, what i'm going through or what to expect! Boy is he going to get a shock.


Anyway, sorry for rambling on - just needed to get it out :flow:


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I hadn't heard of TENS either until joining here, but thought I would give it a go! Mine only got £21 for 7 weeks, so even if it doesn't work I haven't lost out too much. It sounds like you and DH are being very organised, and that's great about getting all your pre-shower stuff. Now just to wait for the shower which will be so exciting! Think of all the great stuff you will have to put in the nursery afterwards! So glad your appointment went well! It's scary to think that the baby kicking could cause blood in your urine - those little ones must kick harder than we realise! Your weight gain sounds great as well, mine is still steadily creeping up (sadly those extra few pounds last week didn't disappear again!) so sounds like you are doing perfectly!


In terms of body afterwards, I haven't thought too much about how my body is changing, but I am 100% sure that afterwards I won't quite be happy with it afterwards. I've always been lucky that I'm pretty slim (not super skinny, just normal I guess) and have always had a weirdly, naturally toned tummy. I guess those days are gone, but I'm hoping that running around after LO keeps me in shape, even if it is a new sort of shape. 

I am worried, as *Alex* mentioned, about the bleeding afterwards. My periods have always been very heavy, and I just imagine it's going to be WEEKS of that. Also, I never use sanitary pads because I find them uncomfy - always use tampons - so I'm worrying about how I will feel using maternity pads as well. 

*Alex* my sex life is non-existent. This is no lie, since we got our BFP, we have had sex 3 - maybe 4? - times. That's it. Neither of us has a crazy sex drive anyway, but it is weird because we never even mention it. Last time we DTD I was so uncomfortable (mentally/emotionally, not physically) and I think it was probably pretty obvious! 

Shaving wise - I shaved my legs on Monday night for the first time in (no joke) 7 weeks. Totally gross I know, but since it's winter and we aren't DTD...nobody sees them :haha: And shaving my other bits (and I don't mean armpits!) I was actually discussing this last night with my pregnant friend. She is only 24 weeks and was asking what I do in that department. My Dh has an electric shaver for his hair/face. He is never thrilled to find out that I have used it on my lady bits :rofl: but last time I used it, I couldn't see a damn thing! Just kind of hacked at it! Seemed to work though! So once more of that at mayve 37 weeks, and I think that'll do me! Might even do the legs again before then!

*Laura* sorry to hear your sleep is suffering :hugs: Heartburn actually had my DH up all night two weeks ago, and he was so exhausted he couldn't go to work the next day, so I know how it must be for you (Weirdly, the Polish lady who cleans my classroom just came in and started talking about her daughter's pregnancy heartburn!) I'm sorry that you are having a rough time with DH as well. Maybe it's just all starting to sink in for him that life is about to change, and he is having a freak out? No excuse, no matter what it is, as he definitely shouldn't be leaving you to walk home in snow/ice alone :growlmad: Maybe you guys should go out for a nice dinner, or have a date day to try and spend some nice time together before baby arrives?

*Afm* my back is sore again, and I really think it's my bras being too tight - but I'm too lazy to get more. I NEED to this weekend though to see if it helps. 

Also, I don't know if you remember the girl at the New Year's party telling my my bump is huge and the baby could be a hermaphodite?! Well, I was at a thing last night and she was there. Background on her: she is a Dr currently working in Obs and gynae, BUT she has only been there for 6 months. Now, that _clearly_ means she knows all about everything related to child birth. She was telling horror stories last night which don't bother me, but freak my pregnant friend out a LOT(and it was her house!) And then I mentioned I ordered my TENS and she just laughed and said "A pile of crap." That made me so cross, because she has never been in labour before so how the hell would she know!?!? I just spat out at her that I know lots of ladies who have said it helps, and that everyone experiences pain differently so you can't say. She gave me such a patronising smile I could have walloped her. Then, she decided to tell my friend and I not to get an epidural EVER. Now I really hope I don't have to, but my friend wants one. It's her choice, and this girl went on and on about how awful they are. She's such a irritating bitch lol!

Our friends have decided to throw us a (very small) joint baby shower, and I hope they don't invite her. I don't really want one in the first place (I dunno why, it just makes me feel uncomfortable) and I told my sister that when she suggest one, but my friends are so excited, and because it's for 2 of us I can't really say no. It's a sweet suggestion, so I shall (as DH put it) just have to shut up and suck it up :haha:

Phew, what a post!


----------



## baby_nurse

Laura sorry to hear OH is driving you a bit barmy! I think men find it really difficult to understand what it's like to be pregnant! Are you going to any classes together before LO arrives? I think the classes have helped OH understand a little bit more about labour/birth/newborn. When I was first pregnant he used to read the baby book every week with me but he hasn't looked at it for months now! Mind you I'm just as bad and haven't looked at it either!! He's not been too bad in general and has pulled his thumb out when it comes to decorating and putting up the furniture in the nursery. He keeps shouting at me for "doing too much" but then doesn't really offer to help out around the house! One of us has got to do it so unless he does it himself I end up doing if lol!! He said the other day that he thought I was going to be worse than this and more moany and I do feel I haven't pulled out the pregnancy card that much and given him a easy ride. This caused an argument because he said he did stuff for me loads and that's why I didn't have to pull out the pregnacy card! I pointed out though I've not gone mental at him once (more than my usual personality!) and that he doesn't do that much at all...his argument was "well your not that pregnant at the end I'll do more!" I don't know how pregnant I need to be in his head before I get this special treatment!!


----------



## baby_nurse

Doggylover that woman sounds like she needs a massive bitch slap!! I can't stand stupid people forcing their ideas and opinions on you, especially when she has never been through childbirth herself! Why she feels the need to scare you both with horror stories is beyond me! I don't understand either why it's any of her business of you want an epidural or to use a tens machine! I hope she doesn't come to your baby shower!

I've ordered a tens machine too as the antenatal class recommended it. It was £23.99 for 6 weeks so I thought what the hell I may as well give it a try! What is there to lose! At the worst I'll try it and it'll not work and that's that! 

Glad I'm not the only one with hairy lady bits haha! Unfortunately OH doesn't have a trimmer so I just have to use a razor which seems a little unsafe now I can't see what I'm doing! The worst part though was how itchy it felt when it was growing back so I'm just leaving it be now!! Also glad people don't seem to be having rampant sex! Not just me then!! Like you said Doggylover neither myself or OH have brought it up as we both seem ok with it so I'm not going to rock that boat!! Like I said before I feel way closer to him on other ways at the moment, just emotionally etc, we still cuddle and stuff just no jiggy business!

Like others he is getting a bit fed up with my constant shuffling around in bed! I do feel bad as we only have a standard double so not exactly loads of room once you add a pregnant woman and the massive pillow between my legs! Everytime I turn over I think it wakes him up a bit and I go to the loo loads as well. He made the error a few weeks ago of complaining I was waking him up but I think my dagger look I gave him has stopped him mentioning it again lol!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Wow thus thread moves quick!

I'm sorry I don't manage to post as much when I'm in work. I went back today to try to get normality back into my routine. It makes things go quicker too when hubby is away.

I'd slap my OH if he said that to me Laura. I'm lucky that OH does read things when I give them to him. I think coz he's away he feels lost and it passes the time for him when he's bored. I didn't know he'd been reading my pregnancy book till he quoted something from it.

I'd love to know how the tens machine works for you. I'll look forward to reading whether it worked or not. 

Got a call from the hospital today with the results of my tests. I was being treated for the right condition and also on the right medication. I've never known a hospital to ring and check that.

Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## doggylover

baby_nurse said:


> ...his argument was "well your not that pregnant at the end I'll do more!" I don't know how pregnant I need to be in his head before I get this special treatment!!

:rofl: maybe when you are in labour?! My dh is the same though. Before we lived together it was always "it'll be different when we have our own house" then "it'll be different when you are pregnant" now it's "it'll be different when the baby is here :wacko: it's not big stuff just little bits around the house. I went mad at him when I was 17 weeks pregnant and cried that he was making a pregnant woman do everything and I couldn't go on anymore! I am still doing the exact same amount :haha: in fairness, he does actually do more than I think many men do!

Bed wise: must be a part of pregnancy nobody mentions- how annoyed the oh's get! Mine is the same. He does a fantastic impression of me getting up for my mid-sleep pee, and if I do honestly make that much noise it's no wonder he is annoyed! It's when he throws himself onto the bed in impersonation of how I lower my whale self down that makes me laugh...because its probably true! 

Nicola: glad to hear the hospital is taking good care of you, and that everything is ok with your meds etc :) hope being back to school today wasn't too awful. After being off on Monday I can't believe how quickly the week has gone!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, I was actually asking my mom about the bleeding today. She was telling me that I'll probably be fine with just a regular panty liner after the first week or two so you may not need the maternity pads the entire time you're bleeding.

I'm also going au natural down there. I tried shaving down there one time a few weeks ago and couldn't see anything and ended up cutting myself. Basically I felt like shaving just made me feel even more unattractive down there so I'm not bothering with it. Thankfully, my DH could care less one way or another whether I shave or whatever so I haven't felt bad about not really doing any grooming there. I do plan to buy a trimmer though so I can do some cleanup down there when it gets closer to delivery time like Sarah mentioned.

As for sex, I have definitely noticed some changes. It's definitely not happening as frequently as it used to since DH and I both are usually just too tired to be bothered. When we do have sex it is different. Positions that we used to love don't work with my bump so we're having to experiment with different positions. I was actually surprised that a position I didn't enjoy before pregnancy is actually my favorite position now. :haha: But basically I don't think your sex life changing now that you're pregnant is anything to think of as not normal. 

I'm sorry the physiotherapy appointment wasn't very helpful. 

I'm also sorry that you're stressing about the size of your bump. I would think if there is something wrong with your baby or anything your doctor finds concerning, he/she would have told you so try not to worry though I know that's easier said than done. :hugs:

*Laura*, I'm addicted to McDonalds sweet tea and I can't seem to resist ice cream. I think if I gave up everything that wasn't 100% healthy I would be miserable so I don't think you need to feel bad about continuing to have Pepsi, tea, and coffee. 

As for the pee, I sometimes notice if I haven't drank anything for a couple of hours my pee will be a lot more yellow like FMU. Perhaps that was why your pee was more yellow? At least they said everything was fine though so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

So sorry about your OH! Could you maybe find some pregnancy books or classes that are targeted at guys? Shortly after I got my BFP, I picked up some pregnancy books for both DH and I. The one I got him was called "The Caveman's Pregnancy Companion: A Survival Guide for Expectant Fathers" by David Port and John Ralston. I think having something written about pregnancy that was targeted at guys was helpful for him since it explained everything he needed to know about pregnancy and what I might be going through/feeling but it was done in a guy friendly way. May be something to try with your OH? 

*Sarah*, that girl sounds awful! I wouldn't want to speak to her at all and would probably avoid her anytime I did see her. Just reading the stuff she says irritates me and I've never even met her. :haha:

*AFM*, I forgot to tell you guys that I was talking to my doctor about whether or not it would be possible to set up some kind of induction date so it would be easier to plan for my mom to be out here before I go into labor since we don't live in the same state. She basically said it would be very unlikely that they would induce me before my due date (which I didn't want them to do anyways) and that they won't let me go more than a week past my due date. So basically April 5th is the last day I will be pregnant (unless my due date changes) if Aiden doesn't decide to make an appearance before then. It's a little overwhelming knowing exactly how long I have before my baby will be here. 

Right now I'm thinking I'll have my mom come out closer to the 5th of April and then stay out here until April 13th which is when I'm thinking we'll be inviting our family and friends over to meet him for a couple of hours. I think it'll be nice to have my mom to help both DH and I adjust as well as help out with the household chores and the animals since I'm sure it will all be very overwhelming once we return home.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

Right there is a lot to catch up on :)

Laura, I am really tired at the moment too :( this evening is the first in a few days where I have had enough energy to actually do something, although still don't feel 100%. Sorry to hear about your partner. I read the other day that because men don't experience pregnancy it takes them twice as long to take in what is happening. When I read it I thought about my OH and realised that he has been really good. He doesn't moan about me moaning, he is always asking how I am feeling and he will do anything I want him to. Well, to an extent. He won't offer to do housework....but that sounds the norm with most men :haha: But if I am totally honest I'd rather do it myself anyway as he never does it the way I do. As for bedtime with him (when he is at home) isn't too bad. He does mention me moving around loads but doesn't complain about it. Oh and apparently I snore sometimes haha which I have NEVER done before!!

Sarah - you should soooo invest in a comfort sports bra!!!!! I was going to get another bra or two from bravissimo but as I was waiting for pay day and my bras were just becoming really uncomfortable, I went out and brought some comfort sports bras from Asda. They were about a fiver each. Since buying them there is no way I am spending my money on a new bra until LO is out haha. I forget that I am wearing them sometimes, they have a padded bit at the front and surprisingly hold quite well. They don't do much for your look though, so if you were to go out wearing a fancy top then you will want a decent bra. But for everyday they are great. I can't stand people like the one you are describing, she needs a good telling off!! You see it all the time though, its like she is telling you ''I know better than you'' pffft, p*ss right off. I feel the same towards midwives actually, I know they witness many many births but how do they truly know what it feels like unless they have gone through it themselves?? 

As for shaving, I am surprisingly keeping on top of it. Not as well as I'd like but I still manage to do it every 1-2 weeks. My legs I try and do as often as I can, same for underarms but shaving down below is just too hard. I find a way of being able to see though, lying in the bath using the sides to prop my legs up and tilt by body at an angle and I can see the top hahaha. I am still using a razor and will continue to, the blade is on the blunt side (which I always prefer using as it doesn't cut as easy). 

My sex life is crap. It is very rare I actually want it though. The last time we had it was a few weeks ago and it really hurt me :( I don't know whether that was because I felt uncomfortable because all I could think about was my bump...I'm not sure. But OH is worried now that he will hurt me again. I feel bad for him because I know he wants it but doesn't really talk about it, he will say stupid things sometimes like ''not like you touch it anymore anyway'' which annoys me. He says he is joking but some how I don't believe him. 

My LO kicks the doppler whenever my midwife listens, think its cute :)

I also think our LO's are all as active as each other at the moment. The last three days she has been having a party in there!!! Oh and she does something really weird, don't know if yours do too but it almost looks as though she is jumping up and down haha - obviously I know she isn't but it looks and feels as though she is doing something like that. My whole stomach shakes around, only lasts for a couple of seconds...very weird :/

AFM - After having a crap couple of days at work and not wanting to be there I made the decision to bring my mat leave forward. Only by two weeks but with my annual leave on top of that it means my last day will be around the 23rd Feb, I just need to get it confirmed with my manager but HR said its ok. Sooooo that is like just over 4 weeks away :D which sounds so much better than other 6!!! 

Today I have brought a moses basket, not brought to use, but for decorative reasons. The hammock stand is waaaay too big for the smallest room - it will be in my bedroom anyway but when we have people around ect thought it would be nice to have her room dressed properly. So instead I brought a basket. I looked everywhere to get a nice looking cheap one but everything was quite expensive but in the end I ended up getting one from Tesco and with the help of my clubcard points I have purchased a 60 odd pound moses basket and stand for just over 15 :D so I am well chuffed about that. Last night I popped to homebase to pick up some paint as it was on offer (just magnolia to clean the place up a bit) and I saw some white floating shelves they had on offer for 9.99 so couldn't help but buy them for LO nursery. Then tonight I have glossed the skirting boards in her room as well as a dark wooden drawer, need to go over the drawers again tomorrow with a second coat. But will also be painting the walls tomorrow too. I'm not doing anything fancy with the room (although I really wish I could) but think its for the best to keep it as neutral as possible with it being on the market. But I will try and dress it nicely. I have seen a pretty lamp I want to buy from IKEA, going to buy a rug, nappy stacker, cute little teddys and a few baby storage box things. Hopefully it will all come together. Oh and I ideally want some nice curtains for the room but that will have to wait until I have a bit more money :p :baby:

Sorry for my HUGE essay!!

Oh and Brittany, it would be lovely if your mum could be there when you go in to labour. I guess none of us know when our LO's are going to enter this world so I guess its going to be really hard to judge when the best time is for her to come over. But I think the dates you have chosen are good, hopefully he will be good and come on/close to his due date :)


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - I think it's mainly just because we've both been stressed out a little lately with all sorts of things and we have been taking it out on each other :nope:

I actually cannot believe the rudeness of that bloody woman! If she hasn't had children yet, how can she stick her two-penneth in?! :growlmad: I definitely hope she doesn't get an invite to your baby shower!



> My Dh has an electric shaver for his hair/face. He is never thrilled to find out that I have used it on my lady bits

I'm not ashamed to say I do this also :rofl: OH was definitely not too pleased! 


*BabyNurse* - I've seen two classes that I want to go to but they're not until February :dohh: I think I might just find some 'Dad' forums/pages on the internet for him to have a nose through. Don't get me wrong, he has done all the nursery out and been great with DIY stuff but just doesn't help/support me with the everyday stuff - cleaning, washing etc.


*ILoveLucy* - I'm glad they've given you a rough date of when you should have your LO by! At least now you can make arrangements with your mum etc :)


*MrsHippo* - Yay to moving your ML date :D Although I am slightly jealous because I have debated doing this soooo many times :haha: - especially at the minute (i'll explain further down)
Great way to use your Tesco points too! I never seem to accumulate many because I use them on stupid things or I forget my clubcard when i've done a massive shop :dohh:


*AsForMe* - Had a terrible night again last night with heartburn. I think it's just gonna become the norm now though. 
By 11:45pm I was nearly in tears because every single time I went to lay down, it flared up :cry: OH offered to go to Tesco to get me something but I said i'd be asleep soon :hugs: 
Maybe he's been thinking about our argument?

In other *great* news, we're moving! :dance:
We viewed a house last weekend, much closer to my parents, the clinic, a nursery/school, park and other things. Bigger house, built more for a family than the one that we're in - if that makes sense??

OH is ringing our landlord today though to try and agree a date to move out. We have to give a full month's notice (which is normal) but there's 2 weeks until our rent is next due which means really, we'd be giving 6 weeks notice - taking me up to 37 weeks!
I know it's bad, but OH is going to say that i'm struggling with my pregnancy and have been spending most of the time at my parents therefore we need to be closer for practicality - and also mention the timescale thing.

Our new landlady sounds amazing. Totally understood about our situation and said that we can have the keys whenever so that we can start moving things in to make the process quicker/easier :D

Another great thing is, I get to faff around in the nursery again! Luckily, with us only having one wall papered I might only have to buy one more roll of wallpaper as we already have nearly a full roll left over from last time :thumbup:

Will get a new bump picture up soon, my computer is faffing about at the minute :dohh:


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, here's my baby stash to go to my Mums:

Because Im having my homebirth at my parents house and planning on staying for a couple of days Ive had to pack quite a bit. Also, because LO is measuring long/tall I dont know whether shell be in newborn or straight into 0-3 sizing :dohh: I havent packed anything for me yet but all LOs stuff fits into 2 plastic storage box things :)

So heres my big ass list  my dad thinks were moving back home :haha:

Clothing..
5x Newborn sleepsuits
7x Newborn cap-sleeve vests
1x Newborn long armed vest
1x White knitted style cardigan/jacket

4x 0-3m sleepsuits
7x 0-3m cap-sleeve vests
1x 0-3m Long armed vest
1x Cream knitted style cardigan/jacket

4x Tiny baby cap-sleeve vests  Just incase!

4x socks (2 white, 2 pink)
1x soft slipper/booties
2x mittens (1white, 1 pink)
1x white hat

1x White shawl/blanket 
1x Cream fleece blanket


Feeding/Changing..
Change bag  just the Boots free one, havent chosen one yet!
1x pack of nappies  mum has some at hers aswell
1x pack of wipes  again, already some at mums
Bag full of dummies ;)
9x 5oz bottles
2x milk powder containers
10x plastic backed bibs
5x normal bibs
 



Attached Files:







31w.JPG
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 3









30w.JPG
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2









Mums.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laura91

UPDATE!

We will be moving on the 7th February :dance:

T just spoke with our landlord and although he's not happy, he's agreed!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yay to moving. The new house sounds much better for you! Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I am so very jealous of you moving :) but how exciting!! It will be nice to live closer to your mum too won't it. And you have loads of baby stuff to take. I saw a couple of blankets in your photo and it reminded me that I really need to buy some. I want some nice thick, knitted multicoloured blankets. I think they are so pretty, will use them for pushchair and stuff. 

Have any of you seen the bambino bean bags? They look so cool. I want one!! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002C6KJWY


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls,

I have missed a few days of posts so will try to catch up on everything tonight and reply properly then.

Just wanted to fill you in as haven't felt like talking about everything :/

Last few days have been HELL! Just going around in circles trying to get to the bottom of all of this stuff about the medication I've been on for the last 17 weeks.

It seems the medication is Pregnancy Band D - which means it IS placenta crossing, and can be harmful to the baby. It can cause serious thyroid problems/goiter at birth, and can even cause cretinism :cry:

So obviously since I found that out I've been really stressed out and upset. I've had a hell of a time trying to get ANYBODY to help me and do anything, the midwives have been absolutely useless and I will definitely be making a formal complaint about it all - I just want to get it all sorted out first before I put any energy into complaining.

It's just been one massive joke though - I went to the midwives office on Tuesday morning, saw my midwife and her supervisor, and neither of them had a clue - they noted down my worries and said they'd find out who to contact, but they didn't even feel around or offer to listen in to the babys heartbeat to reassure me - nothing at all! (I have my own doppler, but they don't know that!)

I STILL don't know if I should be carrying on with this medication or not because I CANNOT get anybody from the consultants office to call me back and discuss the matter - so I have been not taking it, but god knows what harm that is doing to me as it means my condition isn't being controlled.

I ended up in the hospital the night before last because of anxiety and reduced movements, everything seemed ok with the babies heartbeart and movements then...they also FINALLY run some blood tests so I should be able to find out from those how my condition is doing and wether the baby has any thyroid problems.... but as I've been so stressed out about what damage could have been done my Mum has booked me in for a 4d Scan tonight (I've been asking for a reassurance scan to be done but nobody would do it, so now we've had to pay for a private one! Again, pathetic - its THEIR mistake so why should I have to pay to find out if everything is ok!) - I'm going there in 2 hours, I'm really nervous about what they'll say but just fingers crossed that everything is ok. :wacko:


----------



## baby_nurse

*Liverpoollass* Oh hunnie :hugs: sending huge virtual hugs your way you sound like you've been having a hellish time and the medical staff have been really useless. Although your not in the right frame of mind name, jot down all your worries/concerns/issues that you've had so that at a later date once you're feeling more together and clear headed you can write a formal letter of complaint - I suggest forwarding it to your midwives/consultant/hospital PALS team and anyone else you feel you have let you down. I'm so sorry you've had to go through all this stress and anxiety. Sending positive thoughts your way that you and LO are both safe and well and nothing bad has come of this. Is OH being supportive? So lovely though that your Mum has booked you a 4D scan (although like you said, it shouldn't have come to that!) so try and enjoy that at least and I hope you come away with some lovely photos of LO you can enjoy. 

*Laura91* So pleased your moving yay :happydance: It sounds like a lot more convenience for you and baby though in terms of Mum being closer/nurseries etc and a better home all round. Also you get to decorate nursery again, how exciting!

*MrsHippo* Yay for moving the ML forwards! Let the countdown begin! Also can you post a pic of your hammock once you've got it all sorted and up as I'm really confused what it looks like! It sounds fab though.

Nothing new for me to update really my house smells lovely as I've just attempted to bake my own bread! Not sure how it'll turn out but it smells lovely! Let's hope it tastes as good. I've got my antenatal check up tomorrow so fingers crossed everything goes ok with that. LO has been so active the last few days, infact he/she was lay in such an uncomfortable position yesterday lol. I also had a little play, as the other day when I was watching Les Miserables the baby was kicking lots, so yesterday I played some more Les Mis (and other musicals) to my belly and LO loved it! Was dancing and kicking all over the place! He/She seemed to like the male voices the most! When I played some normal music LO wasn't as active but as soon as the musicals was back on LO went crazy haha! So think I'm going to have a theatrical baby! OH isn't pleased I think he wants it to be into sports not musicals lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Hayley I am so sorry you have had to go through all that :( But you have to stay positive, don't forget that all those things you have read could be  potential  problems. It doesn't mean your LO will have them. And as I said in my last reply to you (you might not have read it though with everything going off) the doctors do weigh out the pros and cons. If you needed it then they would have to keep you on them. I hope you manage to get some answers soon though, nothing worse than waiting around for phone calls and results. I am sorry it resulted in your mum paying for the scan BUT you finally get to see your LO, it will be amazing :) Hope you are feeling better soon and let us know what happens at the scan!

Alex, yes I will post a photo up. I have loads to pick up at the moment so once I have everything here and unwrapped I will put it all together and take some photos :)


----------



## baby_nurse

MrsHippo said:


> Awww Hayley I am so sorry you have had to go through all that :( But you have to stay positive, don't forget that all those things you have read could be  potential  problems. It doesn't mean your LO will have them. And as I said in my last reply to you (you might not have read it though with everything going off) the doctors do weigh out the pros and cons. If you needed it then they would have to keep you on them. I hope you manage to get some answers soon though, nothing worse than waiting around for phone calls and results. I am sorry it resulted in your mum paying for the scan BUT you finally get to see your LO, it will be amazing :) Hope you are feeling better soon and let us know what happens at the scan!
> 
> Alex, yes I will post a photo up. I have loads to pick up at the moment so once I have everything here and unwrapped I will put it all together and take some photos :)

I echo what MrsHippo said. It's only potential problems not actual problems. Alot of medication for pregnancy aren't 'licensed' as such as pregnant people don't tend to willingly offer to be test subjects! Also like Mrshippo said dr's and medicine is very subjective and often dr's play each other off each other with "who knows the most" or "who has the most recent evidence" it drives me barmy at work sometimes as one dr does something then the next day another dr changes it. Both options were safe but it's just personal choice/belief/evidence a lot of the time as medicine isn't a yes/no answer its often weighing up pro's and cons. The way you've been treated (lack of information/communication) is bad and needs to be followed up at a later day (as I said before in my other post) but try not to panic too much (easier said than done) as your doctor might be able to explain his reasons behind putting you on that medicine etc. Try not to google too much either as it'll just be full of horror stories and bad experiences (as my OH always points out, people are much more likely to write down/express their feelings when something has gone wrong or something bad happens as it makes for better reading and people like to share bad/scary stories more than boring "it all worked out ok" stories) ... sorry if that sounds a bit condescending am trying to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh hun what a traumatic time you've been having, I'm sorry that they've been so shit with trying to explain things to you and comfort you. It's bad when you have to pay because of their mistake.

Fingers crossed the scan gives you the reassurance you need. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I think it's so great that you know that, at the latest, Aiden will be here by April 5th! That's pretty quick to induce, I think here they let you go the full two weeks afterwards (which would take me to 11th April) but I haven't discussed it yet. It's great that it makes it easier for you to arrange your mums visit as well. 

*Lauren* thanks for the asda bra tip :thumbup: I was going to got o mothercare, but asda will be much cheaper definitely! That's great about bringing your mat leave forward! I think it's the right decision because you seem to have been unhappy there lately, and things haven't been made easy for you. Sounds like you have got a good idea of what you want for LOs room, and I think leaving it neutral and dressing it with bits and bobs sometimes is a lot easier to do (and then change if needed). Love that baby bean bag! It looks comfy to say the least!

*Laura* glad I'm not the only one taking advantage of dh's razors lol! Congratulations about the move :happydance: that's wonderful news, and great that you will be closer to your parents!! I think you have more stuff on your list to take to your parents than I own for baby! But because its your parents it's great to be able to take as much as possible and not have to worry about having enough at any point. Your bump looks like its dropped a bit to me! My mum said apparently that's a good thing at this stage...

*Hayley* :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a tough week. I can't imagine how worried you must be, but as the others said try not to take what the potential issues could be as gospel, and focus on baby being absolutely fine. Let us know how the scan goes, and a few pics would be lovely if you get them. 

*Alex* you domestic goddess! I would love a bread maker (too lazy to hand bake!) as it definitely smells delicious. I used to be a nanny with a family and always popped bread into the bread maker - it was so easy and so tasty! Lol at your show tune loving baby! A baby after my own heart I must say! Good luck for the appointment tomorrow. 

*Afm*, my LO has also been very active the last two days, which of course I love. I'm worried that I'm doing my pelvic floor exercises wrongly. The last few days they haven't felt very effective, like I'm not actually doing anything :shrug: and today when I did them I got a pain across the bottom of my bump. I try to do them in the car on the way to and from school, where does everyone else do theirs? It's a weird question, but I find I can't do them standing up. I'm worried now that I'm not doing them right and will piss myself forever more!

Also, on our flight back from my in laws before new year, dh mentioned that he wasn't 100% sure of the boys name we have chosen (Maxwell, Max for short). He said he wasn't sure if maxwell was right, but still liked Max. So I said to him to have a think and get back to me. And since then, with the doubt he put in my mind, I've gone off Max as well :dohh: I didn't want to bring it up, but he did last night, and I think we have decided that the confusion over what the lengthened form of Max would be has tainted the name for us both. So now we are back to Alex or Freddie - which is where we started 31 weeks ago :haha: dh exclaimed at one point "this baby NEEDS to be a girl as we have that sorted!"

And finally, I am so cross with my mum tonight. Our 10 month old pup is _very_ boisterous, and he is mad for my 19 month old nephew. He sometimes gets over eager and knocks him down. Tonight, Jacob was crying, and my mum came in and said that my dog "had Jacobs arm in his mouth, and wouldn't let go" and my "dad had to pry them apart" so obviously I went nuts at the dog and gave him a absolute wallop and yelled at him. Then my dad asked why I did that, and I told him my mum said the dog had Jacob by the arm and my dad said that isn't at all what happened - he just knocked him over. So I said this to my mum and she went _nuts_ at me, and started saying I was accusing her of lying, and how I _always_ find something wrong with everything she says to me, and she can do no right as far as I'm concerned :huh: anyway, my family aren't best known for keeping our tempers, and I ended up yelling at her as well, but what I was saying was "you said my dog did this, and he didn't, and then you yelled at me for questioning it all" Honestly, she went absolutely mental and I have no idea why tbh. I guess she was in a bad mood as I heard her yelling at my dad too, but he was sticking up for me saying that what she told me had happened wasn't right (although then I heard him tell her to remember I'm hormonal :growlmad: I am probably the least hormonal pregnant lady ever!) 

Anyhow, so she has annoyed me greatly. And she wonders why I don't want her in the room when I give birth?!?!?


----------



## MrsHippo

I like the name Freddie :) I haven't been doing any exercises :blush: I know I should but I just forget... I should really start doing them shouldn't I? 
I can't believe your mum. Maybe she doesn't like your dog so is making up stories so you get rid of him? I know some people can do these things without actually thinking about it then become all defensive when you confront them. I think it only gets worse as they get older too... 

I am tired. Think I'll be jumping in to bed soon :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Sorry this is going to be long, but I'm going to try to catch up on posts!


*Brooke* - Glad to see you posting! I always worry about everyone when they haven't posted for a while! We do update this thread a LOT though so its understandable how it is hard to catch up! After just two days of not posting its really hard so I can't imagine after a week or more! We're just tooooo chatty lol!

I'm glad everything is going well with you, and the nursery sounds lovely! Piccies Piccies! :D

I'm always told I'm dehydrated from urine samples but it doesnt seem to matter how much I drink, I think I'm just one of those people who never drinks enough! I only seem to get thirsty through the night! I have been getting headaches too though (probably from stress lol) - they do it can be common. If you're sluggish too though, have they tested you for anemia yet? Here they test at around 30 weeks I think. 

Hope your 32 week ultrasound goes well and you get lots of lovely piccies! :) Oh and those socks are SO CUTE!!!!!!

*Lauren* - Thanks for your advice hun. I am hoping its just a case of the Breast Dr not really understanding, and that its not too bad. I'm mainly just angry because I remember so clearly the voicemail my GP left me when he was telling me the medication had been changed and I know he specifically said "We're changing you to this one because this one is not placenta crossing"....I just trusted what he said. But now that I've looked it up, EVERYTHING says it is placenta crossing. So why tell me something that's just not true?! :/
Awww the bambino bean bag is soooooo cute!
*
Brittany *- Thanks :/ It has had me SO freaked out for the past few days :/
Yay for having all your big stuff crossed off your list!!! :) I swear I relax more with every thing that gets checked off ours! hehe!
I'm glad your appointment went well! Lol @ Aiden kicking the doppler! Bean does that too, he also tries to wriggle away from it - anytime we use it we find the heartbeat and within second he's managed to wriggle right across to the other side, its like we're playing a game of chase!
The childbirth class all in one go sounds like a good idea! Let us know how it goes!

*Laura *- I'm sorry to hear about the arguments with your OH. It sounds like you've been handling pregnancy really well, so he should think himself lucky he's not MY partner!!! lol. You should definitely tell him off when he does things like that, he needs to learn and accept that its only going to get harder over the next 10 weeks or so and once the baby comes its going to be even more of an interrupted routine for a while! Bloody men!
And yay for moving!!!! :)

*Sarah* - that girl sounds such a massive twonk!!! I can't bare people like that, honestly!!! And she's a dr?! Can you imagine her poor patients having to deal with her attitude?! How annoying!!!! The joint baby shower sounds lovely! It sounds ideal for you too as it means the attention will be split between you and your friend, so you won't have to deal with being the centre of attention completely but you'll still get the pressies and the fun! :) I hope you really enjoy it! If you don't feel comfortable you can always push your friend into the limelight more lol.
Aww I'm sorry about the row with your Mum. Sounds like she was in a bad mood! My mum gets like that when shes in one! :/ 

*Alex *- Yeah I will definitely write out my concerns and make a note of the people involved etc. I've found the contact details for the supervisor of midwives so I will contact them, and find out how to complain about the consultant too. Its just so unfuriating! I'm having to try to sort everything out myself and tie up all the loose ends, yet I'm a high risk pregnancy to begin with and supposed to be keeping my stress levels down - its ridiculous. These people need to do their sodding jobs properly :/

Aww my LO went mad with kicking when I watched Les Mis too, so I play the soundtrack to him most days! hehe! He loves it! Think I may have a future Val Jean in there, I'm a former drama student myself so I def want him to be theatrical and go to drama classes hehe! 

*Sleeping* - I'm with the rest of you, its a nightmare! I wake up every hour needing a wee, and I literally have to grab the side of the bed to push myself up to get out! Or flip myself over like a literal whale to change sides! Plus if I lay on one side for too long I wake up with cramp in my thigh! And then theres the acid heartburn, so I have to have a mountain of pillows to avoid it - which just gives me a stick neck instead! And Bean seems to enjoy resting his feet on my ribs, which is extremely uncomfortable.
*
Sex Life *- We haven't definitely gone into the down cycle now! The first trimester our sex life stayed pretty much the same, and the second trimester we had the "boost" that people mention! We were doing it much more frequently than usual! But the last 3 weeks or so, we've done it maybe once - I just feel too big and uncomfortable now! I haven't got the energy lol.

*Shaving *- It is def getting harder! Its so annoying as I'm somebody who gets REALLY irritated by having ANY amount of re-growth anywhere! The slightest bit of stubble on my legs annoys me like crazy! So I CANNOT stop shaving, but its becoming such a battle! I keep having to invent new ways to reach my legs and I'm sure I'll eventually be getting OH to do it for me :/ I did let my lady bits get a bit out of control but it was cracking me up, so I gave it a good going over a few nights ago and I feel so much more comfortable now lol. It was difficult as you're basically doing it blind, but I was just extra careful lol.

*AFM* - glad to report the scan was all fine! I know they can't pick up all kinds of abnormalities from them so i'm still a bit concerned, but I feel better just knowing that he's growing as he should and everything seems normal from what they can tell. He's weighing 3.88 pounds which is apparently on target, and head circumfrence etc are all right on average. He was very cute to see, it was amazing how his eyes were open for most of the time! I had no idea they kept their eyes open so much in there! And he was chewing away on something too, which was funny to watch.

I'm still feeling really annoyed with everything - Its been two days now since my midwife told me she'd passed the case over to the medical secretary to arrange me an appointment for next week with the thyroid consultant and to find out what I should do about this medication - and I STILL haven't heard anything from them. 
So if I dont get a letter in the post tomorrow, it looks like I'll trying to track them down myself and get it sorted - its just so frustrating that nobody seems capable of just sorting things out, and I end up having to do it all myself. Its a massive hospital and I dont even know the name of the person I need to speak to, so its not easy to try and explain the whole situation to a receptionist and try to get through to the right people :/

I'm going to be worried now until the baby is here, I hate the idea of him needing to have a thyroid operation at birth - that was always a possibility because of my condition, but its something I should have known about for sure when they did the tests at 18 weeks, so at least I would have time to get used to the idea. But I feel slightly more relaxed having seem on the scan tonight and seeing that he LOOKS normal at least. So I'm going to try not to think about it.

Honestly, the WORST thing I could have done was Googled it - I had NO intention of doing so and had managed to refrain for two days, but then my "friend" (the same one who was going on about me probably getting post natal depression!) was telling me if it was HER she'd have Googled it right away and it was weird that I wasn't more concerned! - so she basically made me feel like a really shit mother for not looking it up myself, and hence me finding all those horrible things and ended up in a right panic :/ I've decided I'm not speaking to that "friend" anymore....

My aunt just came over tonight with a bunch of flowers for me which was really sweet, as when she came over yesterday I ended up bursting into tears and crying on her! 

Anyway, sorry for my essay! I'm all caught up now! :D

I'm attatching some of the pics from the scan - we got 2 glossy pics, a load of black and white ones, a keyring and a lovely little gift box with a teeny weeny pair of socks in! How sweet?!

They're not the clearest pics as I took them on my Ipod but they give the general idea! :)
 



Attached Files:







45961_10152466559275634_1869791111_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









484749_10152466561530634_124601749_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









554313_10152466562880634_694873464_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BStar

heya gals I haven't caught up on everything but I had to share this as it is soooo funny. Some of you may have seen it but gosh it made me laugh. Hopefully the link thing works. Let me know what you think :)

https://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Hayley look at his little nose :) its strange how different yours looks compared to mine. I bet it was lovely to see him move around though :) and the little socks! I want free socks lol. 
I can't believe how much you have been messed around though, I would be fuming too. But yes definitely chase up your appointments.... Some secretaries can be useless. If you know your consultants name just ring the hospital switchboard and ask to be put through to his secretary. That way you don't need to tell switchboard your story :) try and ring before lunch time if you can though as there are a lot of secretaries that only work part time. 

I have seen that video Nicola, made me laugh. Saw it on rude tube the other day :)

Well because I literally have bob all to do at work today I am doing all things baby. I have printed off info about birthing pools at my local hospital - I have just found out that they only have 3 between the two hospitals in nottingham and I never realised how 'perfect' your labour has to be to actually use one. The slightest complication and your not allowed... And if your waters have broken your only allowed in it if your baby hasn't opened it's bowels. So let's hope all goes well. I am also preparing and printing off my hospital bag check list and think I'll start getting it ready this weekend, well I will go out to buy the things I need. 

My back is killing me at the moment, I'm sure it's these crappy chairs at work because it's the only time I tend to get it bad!!! 

Oh and my belly keeps moving around, it's really strange. It's not like jiggly movements I've had before, they are slow but at times it looks like half my stomach is sticking out! I hope her doing that isn't going to bring on stretch marks!


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - I totally agree with the other ladies and think you should keep a journal/notes on everything that's happened/happening. I also think that in your complaint, you should ask to be refunded - like you said, it's their fault all of this has happened so why should you have to pay out for a scan?!
Glad all was well at your scan and great to see you got some pictures accessories :thumbup:
Also, I couldn't wait till the weekend so read through you blog yesterday - I love it!

*BabyNurse* - I wish I could bake, I just don't have the patience. My sister bakes all the time; buns, bread, cakes etc. She makes me look bad!

*DoggyLover* - I must also confess, I haven't done any pelvic floor exercises either.. to be fair, I haven't done any real exercise :rofl:
Ugh, i'm sorry about your mum! Maybe she's trying to make things up so you'll get rid of him, like one of the other ladies said? Does she normally moan about him?
Good luck with choosing a new name, i'm lucky that OH let me have my way with LO's name. I think he had it in his head that he would just be stubborn and he'd get to pick but then when I said Eva, he liked it more than his own choice :haha:

*BStar* - I saw that video on Youtube before but then I noticed it was on RudeTube the other night :haha:

*AsForMe* - I finally had a break from heartburn last night, due to me having about 4 rennies in a row before bed :blush: but then got kept awake by something else!

I woke up around 4am with horrible stomach pains like cramp which lasted about 10 seconds, faded away and then came back. This was on and off for a good 10 minutes-ish. From then on i'd wake up randomly with a crampy feeling in my belly and it was absolute agony trying to turn over - I thought it might just have been the position I was laid in, apparently not.
OH absolutely shite himself - to put it politely :haha:

Is this BH??

Oh also, my Doctors surgery rang me yesterday. They need to do a repeat blood test to check my blood count (or something). The receptionist didn't know why and said she couldn't tell me anything more than my consultant at the hospital had put a request in for it to be repeated :growlmad:
Got home to a letter on the mat which read..
_"A full blood count you had taken when you attended the hospital has shown some abnormal levels.
I would be grateful if you would contact your GP's surgery to arrange a repeat test."_

I'm not bothered about the fact it has to be re-done - although I bloody hate needles! It's the fact that I saw my MW on Wednesday and she told me that all my results had come back fine. And she rang the Doctors whilst I was there to get the results from my GTT test so surely if there was something wrong with my other bloods, they would have told her on the phone?!

So, i've now got to go in on Wednesday am to have more bloods done which means more time off work. Luckily my boss was in the office (for once!) when I received the call. 

He also asked when my Maternity Leave would be starting, he thought it started in the next couple of weeks. We talked and I have requested that I start it 2 weeks earlier than planned due to me moving house and the fact I feel i've been kicked in my goods constantly blush:) - he agreed! :dance:


----------



## baby_nurse

*doggylover* sorry you had an argument with your mum. She sounds like my mum (flips out easily!) and is also a reason I don't want her in the labour room! Still haven't approached that subject though :wacko:

I love the name Max, it was on the maybe list for a while for us, but like you we weren't sure we liked the long version of the name and OH has this thing where he wants a long name we can shorten! Obviously I think you should go with the name Alex as its a fab name :haha:

I rarely do my pelvic floor exercises I'm really naughty :blush: I find them a but weird to do, they make my lady parts feel a bit weird lol. I try and do them when I'm bouncing on my ball but I really need to get more of a routine so I don't pee myself when baby arrives! 

*liverpoollass* I hope you get somewhere today with finding out about your meds. I hate ringing places like hospitals as no one takes responsibility and you end up telling your story to hundreds of different people, none of which are very helpful! I suppose your best bet is to get through to your consultants receptionist. With regards to complaining make sure you contact hospital PALS as well as your midwife etc (patient advice liaison) as then it gets recorded officially and the chief exec is informed. Lovely scan pics your beam looks lovely! Glad that was a positive experience at least.
No offence but that girl who told you to google stuff sounds like a right bitch and you sound like you're doing the right thing staying away from her. She is what I'd call a soul sucker friend, basically they make you feel crap to make themselves feel better! Unfortunately there are people like that out there and they are best avoided! 

*bstar* hehe that video made me smile, she is way too energetic for a pregnant lady though! 

*mrshippo* jiggles moves in a similar way sometimes it's really freaky! I almost see something slide across my body! ATM jiggles is kicking the iPad really hard as its resting on my tummy a bit, obv doesn't like it! Also I found a new talent the other day, I can balance a cup of tea on my bump, I've been waiting for this moment for ages! Haha.

*laura91* yay for bringing maternity leave forward a bit :happydance: how many weeks do you have left now? Not sure bout the BH I think I've had a few and they weren't painful, def keep an eye out though and I'd ring MW or triage if your concerned. 

Sorry you've got to have your bloods repeated, what a faff. What is it with drs being crap ATM! That reminds me I had 28 week bloods done at my last appointment, however haven't had any results back and saw dr and he didn't mention anything today :shrug: here's hoping everything is ok! 

*as for me* antenatal check up went fine. Baby is measuring smaller than average but following the same line on the centile chart so I'm happy. Blood pressure and urine all ok. Next appt is at 34 weeks.


----------



## Laura91

*Alex*, glad your appointment went well :)

It's my 28 week bloods that i've got to have repeated :roll:

I now have 3 weeks left - as of Monday :dance: and I have 2 appointments in that time to break the weeks up ;) Whenever I have a MW/Doctors appointment, I make them for in the morning and then I just go back to work at 1pm - very sneaky but I don't care :smug:


----------



## MrsHippo

Yey to bringing you ml forward too :) I have four weeks left! Can't wait!! Sorry you have to go back for the bloods. I remember having to re-do a set and I hated it. My arm was still sore from the previous lot!!
I have been getting some sore cramps too, as I was reading this I got one. The whole of my upper stomach went hard and it wasn't painful but it wasn't not... If that makes sense? Last night was sooo uncomfortable though, mix of acid reflux and uncomfortable bump. I was tossing and turning all night and when I got up this morning my thigh hurt. I did try and use my pillow but that just annoyed me even more and got thrown out of bed.


----------



## Laura91

I made the mistake of getting grumpy with my pillow last night too. I have a v-pillow and how I position it, if I want to turn over I have to re-arrange the whole pillow and then my quilt etc.

I threw it in temper half way through the night and then had to get out of bed an hour later and retrieve it :rofl: x


----------



## baby_nurse

Haha I've fallen out with my v pillow a few times too! I threw it out the bed this morning as it was getting in the way. I keep waking up at 4 am to pee then not being able to sleep again, really annoying. I just can't get my arm comfy (it keeps going to sleep) 

I hope my 28 week bloods are ok then. Next time I see my MW is at the community centre so doubt she'll be able to access my blood results from there! I think my hb is fine though as *touch wood* I don't feel tired. I might ring up the surgery at some point just to check


----------



## Laura91

I'm so tired today, I don't think i'll make it to 5pm before falling asleep :sleep:
I'm hoping my boss rings in and lets me leave at 4-4:30pm so I can get home a little earlier - I can wish, right?

Looks like this weekend is gonna be a busy one too, we're gonna have to start tidying round and packing up what we can, when we can as we only have this weekend and next to do most of it as we both work full time during the week.
My parents have said they'll come over and help us pack/clean/tidy round whenver we want/need them to, so that's a *big* help!
Luckily, my parents have said that if we box stuff, we can store it in their garage as a sort of mid-way point. That way, the sooner we get stuff shipped out, we can check the carpets are ok and get the landlord to do his final check etc.

It's times like this when I realise how much my family do for me and OH and just how little his do... I know this is a little harsh but I was thinking about it this morning.
If we ever need running anywhere (OH has no car atm), help moving, tidying, even money - it's always my family that either offer or who we ask..
Technically this will be our 3rd move and each time, it's been my family that do all the running around.. his family just come and visit (rarely) once it's all done :roll:

Makes me appreciate them a little more, the more I think about it :flower: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex I am sure your results will all be fine :) 

Mine is a v pillow and I also have the same problem when rolling over. I try and keep in the same position while I roll over but the quilt always comes along with it then my main pillow isnt right... So frustrating! I actually find my quilt a bigger help than my v pillow sometimes, just crumple the end up and prop myself up on it. Doesn't work so well when OH is in bed too though. 

My family do a lot for me too... Well my mums side anyway. My dad does bugger all but pretends that he cares. Even little things like I text him two nights ago, only asking a question about some tickets and he still hasnt replied! Then when he has been drinking its all me, my fault I don't have enough to do with them, my fault I don't speak to them more often blablabla Anyhoo... Dad rant over lol. But yeah OH's family make minimal effort too. His grandma is probably the only one who would go out her way and bless her cotton socks, she can barely walk.


----------



## doggylover

Ladies I am glad to hear that some of you have been slacking off the pelvic floor exercises too - makes me feel OK about not doing so many, or them not being so effective!

As for the dog, it's definitely not that my mum hates him - altogether the family have 5 dogs and we have them together all the time, and she LOVES them. And Dexter is impossible not to love, she actually said on Sunday that if he wasn't so handsome he'd get into trouble a lot more when he's naughty, but he's impossible to be cross at. And even last night she wasn't cross at the dog despite him apparently being a vicious beast! :huh: I think just a combo of bad mood and then when she realised she was wrong, she didn't want to admit it (that would be so unlike my family :haha:) She annoys me a lot, as all mums do I'm sure, but I think last night I just kind of thought "Hang on here, I'm in the right, you accused my dog of something AWFUL, and I'm pregnant and you think it's to curse and scream at me?! NO NO!"

*Alex* glad the appointment went well :) And obviously Alex is a great name!! :haha: You can be our inspiration if we end up using it! 

*Hayley* so glad the scan went well! I love those pictures - he is a proper BABY in there!! I'm sure it makes you so excited for when he gets here! And what a great load of stuff you got with the scan! Makes it such a good overall experience! NEVER EVER Google things :shock: It's just too awful! And of course you'll worry until he's here, but at least you know that he is doing great in there, and growing at a rate of knots. Also, you are so rigth about the joint baby shower meaning the spotliht is split -I hadn't thought about that and it's a great slant to take on it! Thank you!

*Laura* No idea about the possible BH - it sounds too sore to be that? Maybe just stretching pains made worse as you tried to turn? I get that in my legs sometimes (Obviously not stretching pains though!) And it is AGONY to turn in bed. Sorry about your bloods getting messed up - honestly, the NHS is a load of crap. People getting put on meds they shouldn't take when pregnant, bloods getting mysteriously requested (mine got LOST at my booking in appt!) And yay! for maternity leave! I also count weeks that I have appointments as the week being broken up!! 

I have 6 weeks left of work as of 3.30pm today. And only 2 (maybe 3) of them have nothing to break the week up - days off, appointments, exceptional closures etc, so it should be OK! Baby has been JUTTING OUT of me today - I dunno what body part...but it's actually visible as a THING poking out of me!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ooh I haven't done any pelvic floor exercises either. I think i've tried maybe 3 times throughout the whole pregnancy?! eeeek! lol.
I think the amount of holding on to urine all night long that we all have to do probably helps a lot in that department anyway! :haha:

Also, I'm voting for Freddie as babys name! :D I do love Alex, but I just ADORE Freddie! I know I've already told you about my grown-up friend Freddie, and I just think the name works so well on him! Its such a charming name!

Yeah, I am feeling a bit better. Its funny though, looking at the pics I can't imagine that he is in my tummy!!! It seems such a strange idea lol. There's too much of him! I know we get a lot of annoying symptoms and stuff, but when you look at the images of how big they are and how formed - it seems like we should be much MORE uncomfortable, if that makes sense?! lol.

Eeek with the body part! I had something for the first time last night - I couldn't see it, but I could feel it poking out and when I touched it - it was definitely a bone of some sort! Maybe an elbow?!

*Laura* - Yay for your ML! :) :happydance:

Aww - my OH's parents are dead so I can't compare, but my ex fiances family were very much like that! I think its always the girls family that tends to do more to help, I don't know why! Its the same with my family in comparison to my sisters fiances family - my family live 200 miles away from them and STILL do loads more for them than his family who live around the corner do!

Yeah I will ask to be refunded I think. I doubt they will, but I'll mention it anyway! Its so bloody annoying, particularly when theres an ultrasound machine at my midwifes office - it would have taken them five minutes to reassure me but they wouldnt even try to get me in to see the sonographer :growlmad:

Eeek about the stomach pains. It COULD be BH but it does sound too painful, like Sarah said. My BH have either been tightening of my tummy which feels a bit uncomfortable/weird but not painful, or just very bad period pains. 
Maybe you had just stretched/pulled something from turning over? I'd def give someone a call if you get it again though!

How bizzare about your blood results too! Hope you get to the bottom of that soon. God, why can't people just do their bloody jobs?! :D

Oh and thanks for saying you like my blog! :flower: I love doing it, it gives me something to focus on and keep my mind active hehe.

*Alex* - Fingers crossed about your 28 week bloods! I'm glad your appointment went well! Did they say what baby is measuring? Or was it going by your fundal height measurement? As long as its still following the same line though I'm sure its fine! :)

Thanks, I haven't heard of PALS - everything I've looked up just says about the supervisor of midwives but the complaint isn't JUST about the midwives so I will def look up the PALS thing as well! :)

Yeah, soul sucker is a really good way to describe that "friend" of mine - you've hit the nail right on the head actually. She's not a very happy person herself, and she's always all doom & gloom - but one of these people that always has to know best! Whenever I speak to her, I just end up feeling shit about something - last time it was the post natal depression thing, this time is was making me feel useless for not googling the side effects of the meds and ending up in such a tizzy over what I saw - she's a bit toxic really. I need to break away from her.
Its hard coz I feel sorry for her as she hasn't got many friends - but then this is obviously why!!!!!!

LOL @ balancing a cuppa on your bump! I've been balancing my cereal bowl on mine every morning lol! I think I'll miss it when its gone, its a handy little shelf! lol

*Brooke* - I love that video! Cracked me up!

*Lauren* - I know! He's got my massive nose! :haha: Th sonographer said he was pushing his face up against the wall of my...I dont know, womb?! or whatever it is lol...as if he was trying to headbut the scan thingy! lol. Which is odd, as usually he swims away from dopplers and stuff!! He seemed intrigued by this though lol! 
I'm glad you can see a difference in them! I have to admit, the scan pics always look the same to me :haha: I'm not very good at "seeing " them clearly! Its so weird though, isnt it?! I mean, its not a camera - its just soundwaves creating an image!! How weird that they can create an image that looks so much like a little person?! Its amazing when you think about it!

I wish I knew my consultants name! You'd think that'd be the most basic information to give me wouldn't you?! But nobody has! My letters only say "The Endocrine Clinic" and the one appointment I had, I ended up just seeing the endocrine nurse and she went back and forward to the consultant passing messages on! So I never actually met him or was told who he was, or anything! 
Makes it much harder to try and chase things up :/ And yet again today, still no word from anybody! 

Eeek I never thought about baby movements bringing on stretchmarks! I've been quite lucky to avoid them so far, so I hope Bean doesn't start sticking his arms out and causing any! :haha:

Good idea with planning out your hospital bag! I might do that myself today.

*AFM* - nothing new really! (Which is nice!) Still trying to speak to the right people to find out what to do about this medication, still getting nowhere fast :wacko: 

Does anybody have an Amazon wishlist? I was using it just to keep my list of things I want to buy all in one place, and every now and then I log onto it just to look through it and remove anything that I've bought - I did this last night and I noticed that a few of the items on there had been reduced by LOADS!
I had a Peter Rabbit rattle on there which had been £10, and it was reduced to £1.50 as there was only one left!!
And the same with the wrist/foot finder rattle set I wanted - it was £12 and it had been reduced to £6!
So I think its REALLY handy to make a list of things you're after and just keep checking back on it every so often, some real bargains to be had! :)


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, I keep a list of what we need on my iPad and love moving stuff to the "bought" section! It's such a satisfying feeling! And there isn't too much left on there still to get! That said, I haven't actually bought any toys yet, apart from one car seat dangler toy. Maybe I should look at getting some! You had mentioned before about your adult Freddie, and it is great to know that the name suits people the whole way through life. Actually hearing you say that before, and reminding me now, really makes me love the name more! It's so nice hearing a positive connotation with a name, as usually its people saying kind of negative stuff IMO! "Oh I knew a ______ once and they were awful" and that sort of thing!

Laura, it's great that you have such a supportive family. Despite what it sounds like after me moaning about my mum yesterday, my family are truly wonderful. There is me, my parents, brother and SIL (and nephew) and my sister and BIL, and I know that they would do anything for me, and same from me to them. Luckily, dh's family are just the same, but they live so far away that we don't get a chance to see them so much. I think pregnancy definitely makes us appreciate our families more, as we start our own and they give us so much love and support. <3


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have an amazon wish list as well as a babies r us one too. Helps me to keep remembering what I still need to buy.

It's got things on like cot sheets etc. 

I'm getting better with the antibiotics, feeling a lot more alert now which is good and helping me to function.

The medication issue must really be upsetting for you, although the lack of anyone even remotely trying to help would really frustrate me more than anything.


----------



## MrsHippo

I don't have any kind of list apart from my hospital bag checklist which I created today :) but everything else I kind of just remember. I don't make make lists for anything if I'm honest, my memory is quite good when it comes to things like that :) 

This evening I brought my bottles, I got the pink 6 pack TT closer to nature ones which are in the baby and toddler event at Asda, they were £25 and gone down to £10 :) I also brought a 3 pack of dummies and these little powder holder things that you put inside the bottles. They hold the right amount for the bottle so you don't have to carry a box of formula around ... I'm planning on expressing milk but obviously that isn't guaranteed to work. Oh and I brought my first proper box of nappies and Johnsons bath stuff :) my hammock came today as well so once I get that set up I'll post a photo! 

Now all that's left to buy are blankets, few toys/teddies, breast pump, changing mat, bags of cotton wool, the llama fur booties and thermometers (one for body temperature and another for room temperature). That's all left for bean. Then just need to get things for me like breast pads ect but will pick them up from boots next time I'm there.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* I know, its so nice to see the "Need" list getting smaller isn't it?! 

I'm going to look up toys in a minute, see what else is available for little weeny babies - otherwise most of them can be picked up as he gets older as they don't play with much for a while do they?!
He's just got the rattle and the foot/wrist fingers so far but they're soooo cute that they've made me go from clothes-obsessed to toy-obsessed now! hehe!

Awww I know what you mean, its always negative associations isn't it! Well my Freddie is the most lovely name bearer you could imagine! I know a little toddler called Freddie too and it really suits him, thats why I think its such a good name for growing up with. It suits all ages!! 

*Nicola* I haven't tried the Babies r Us wishlist - might do that! hehe! They're just SO handy for comparing prices and keeping an eye when things are reduced, aren't they?! :)
Glad you're feeling better.
Yeah it really is cracking me up :nope:

*Laura* What's on your hospital bag checklist? I did mine tonight!

I'm a typical Virgo - everything HAS to be on a list! lol. I remember everything but I just can't relax until I have a list compiled! I'm very OCD lol.

Oooh the Asda event is really good isn't it! I've got the same bottle set but obviously not in Pink hehe. I think I got mine from Costco for about £10.
I got the TT microwave steriliser in the Asda baby event this week for £10 which was really good! And I notice they have the in ear thermometer I want on their website reduced from £40 to £20 so might have to get that too!
The powder holders sound good!

*AFM* - we've just gone through and made a list of Big Things We Need, Every Day Essentials We Need, and Hospital Bag things! I feel better now its all written down lol.
Tomorrow I have to photograph everything we've bought for my sister as she's in Devon and complaining that she feels left out, so she wants photos of everything!!! lol.

I'm pasting in my list of Big Things We Need - am I missing anything that anyone can think of?! I don't want muslin squares or a sling, but they are the only things not on there that OH and I could think of! Anything else?! (things in bold are things we still need to get!)

Things we need for Bean - Big Stuff

Car Seat
Pram
Moses basket
Fitted sheets
Blankets (for cuddling and pram)
*Peter Rabbit Mobile
Baby Monitor*
Room Thermometer/Bath Thermometer
Scratch Mitts
Gro Bag x 2 *(Need one more)*
Socks
Sleepsuits*
Bath & Top & Tail Bowl*
Towels x 4 *(Need 2 more)**
Bathing Mitt/Sponge
Wash Cloths
Dressing Gown?
Hair brush/Grooming set (nail clippers, etc)*
Changing Mat
Changing Bag
Nappy Disposal Unit
Baby Gym*
Baby Play Mat*
Rattles *(need couple more?)*
Foot and wrist finders
*More toys?
Lightshow
Dummies
Dummy holder*
Bouncer chair
Swing
Bottles set
Steriliser*
Bottle Warmer for bedside
Bottle insulator for travel*
Bottle cleaner*
In ear thermometer*
Vests
Clothes
Coat*
Shoes*
Hats
Bibs *(need few more)*
*Syringe for medicine
Snuggy*


----------



## nuttynicnak

LL- yeah I also leave them there till I get the 20% off voucher code and save even more mOney.

Your list has just made me panic! Off to put more items in my wish list...


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* you wouldn't mind posting your hospital bag list? I have no clue where to start with that!!! Sounds like you've had a busy few baby days getting all that stuff. I'm jealous the bottles were reduced - I bought them in November at full price! But I am planning on stocking up on a few bits and bobs at the tesco baby event today when I do the shopping, but mainly smaller things like cotton wool, wipes etc. these baby events have come at a great time for us!

*Hayley* I hadn't seen the wee finger/ wrist toys before so I am definitely going to have a closet look at them! Like you I think I'll pick up other toys as we go along rather than try and get too much now I think. Your list looks amazing, and I can't think of anything that isn't on it. What's a snuggy though?! We also want a light show, and are searching for the perfect one, preferably on sale somewhere!


All I have left on my list is...

Cot and mattress
Chest of drawers 
Chair
Shelves
Bath sponge
Cot sheets
Lightshow
Snuza go 
Nursery wall decal
Drawer tidies
Breast pads
Maternity pads
Dark towels for hospital
Nightie and dark jammie bottoms for hospital

We are getting a load of that from ikea when dh's parents come in 3 weeks, then other than that I need a trip to mothercare or tesco for the rest I think! Then I have to pack my bags (will do after I laws visit I think, so at 35 weeks).

I just got up at half 10, and I feel so groggy lol. I have no inclination to do anything at all today...


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm glad your feeling better Nicola :)

My hospital bag list is 

For me.... 

Maternity notes and birth plan
Dressing gown
Slippers/bed socks
Normal socks (I'd hate to get gunk over my slippers :haha:)
Something to wear during labour
Lip balm
Change of clothes for going home in
Nursing bra
? own pillow
Breast pads
Maternity pads (couple of packs as advised by NHS)
Dry shampoo, normal shampoo and conditioner, tooth paste and tooth brush, shower gel
Make-up :)
Cheaper knickers/disposables
Magazines/book
Breast pump

For bean...

Two or three sleepsuits
Two or three vests
Nappies (will take quite a few of these)
Cotton wool
Muslin squares
Pair of socks
Booties
Hat
Outfit to go home in
Bottles (sterilized)
Blanket
Dummy

I literally live 5 minutes drive up the road so Adam can always pop home so we don't need to take too much. Obviously its hard to know how long we are going to be in for, my plan is to have a nice birth with no drugs that would require me to stay in :p But we can't predicit how it will be. 

I want to go out today to buy some blankets but the snow came down pretty heavy over night and Adam has told me the roads are quite bad.... I might drive in to Nottingham as its only 10 minutes away and will only have to drive down one road which is busy so I can't imagine it to be too bad. It looks so pretty out though, snow everywhere and the sun is out :) Think I will attempt to go out then I will take pup out on a walk to the park later and enjoy the weather before it goes as it's supposed to thaw out quite quickly with the weather warming up.

Hayley I think your list is good, you are getting more than I am though. I'm not planning on buying a play mat or anything yet. Will get things like that when she is a little older. I want to get some little wrist rattles and stuff, if I am honest I haven't even looked at them yet!! I want a night light type thing but not sure what yet. Have you seen those prince lionheart things that mimic the sound of the womb? 

I really like this bouncer but its a little too much money for me, she might not even like being in it!!

https://www.johnlewis.com/130876/Product.aspx

One of my friends has gone in to labour today, I am so excited lol :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren that is exciting! Since getting pregnant I am so much more interested in people's labours lol! 

Thanks for that list, I may just steal it ;) dry shampoo is a great idea, I never would jhave thought of that. And I was actually thinking the other day "oh I might retire this mascara to a bag for my hospital bag so I know I won't forget any" :blush: so vain, but the thought of people taking pictures of, or even seeing, me without any make up is not pleasant (for them!)

I love that bouncer, it's gorgeous! But yeah, _very_ expensive! We actually got our bouncer and playmat stuff as well, as I want to be able to use them ASAP! I know the prince lionheart you mentioned - I got one for my SIL and nephew and they never used it. I might ask for it back actually!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha yes definitely ask for it back :) I have to pack the dry shampoo, because my hair is so long it takes ages to dry so if I can I'll just dry shampoo it and wear it up. I couldn't go without my make up. When I was in hospital last year, I was so poorly but somehow still managed to put a bit of make up on lol. I can't stand looking at myself without it on, I have wore it since I was really young. My mum is the same though, you'd never see her without make up on. We don't go OTT with it though lol, just cover up the blemishes and add a bit of colour to the cheeks :p 

I think I've been getting quite a bit of BH for a good three days or so now. It seems to happen multiple times a day :/ part of my belly really tightens up for about 30 seconds, sometimes a bit longer then goes. Not particularly painful but definitely catches my attention. Sometimes I can't move when I have one though.. Does anyone know how often they can happen? I assume it's different for everyone though.


----------



## baby_nurse

Lovely lists ladies!! I love seeing a shrinking list! I had a half hearted list on wishpot but didn't really have an on-line list as such. We have nearly everything for the baby now, the only things we still need to buy are;

Bedding for cot
Curtains
Curtain Pole
Mobile
Lamp shade
Sling
??Renting a cosleeper.
Nappy bin

I'd put off buying the bedding etc as was going to wait until baby arrived and seeing what gender it was (therefore getting a more gender specific gender bedding/curtains set) however the one I was to get if it's a boy https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8611226982956176.jpg is sold out on toys r us and I've got a feeling they won't be restocking it as might be changing there range :wacko: So I might have to have a rethink!

I am also in 2 minds what to do about whilst baby is in the room with us. The original plan is my Mum is lending us a crib/moses basket type thing that has been in the family since I was a baby. It's not very attractive tbh but thought it had nice sentimental value. However I'm planning to BF and basically everywhere I read it says LO settles better either co sleeping or in a cosleeper cot next to you when your BF. We only have a standard double and I don't like the though of sharing bed with baby, neither does OH. However on the NCT website you can rent this great co sleeper for £99 for 6 months https://www.ukhomeideas.co.uk/ideas/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Nct-Bednest-Bedside-Crib.jpg which looks perfect as you can BF baby then just roll it over to its own crib. I really really want to get one and OH is also up for it, I think it'll just make BF so much easier for me. However if we get one I know my Mum will be massively hurt and upset as she's gone out of her way to get this crib out of the loft, get it a new mattress, repaint it etc.... so I don't want to hurt her feelings! :cry: I'm planning to just take the crib she's given us and see how it goes for a few weeks. If (as I think) LO doesn't like the crib (I keep reading babies hate moses baskets) and I'm finding it really hard to BF with it I'll order the NCT one and just have to somehow explain it's not working for us :wacko: I feel really bad though. 

My Mum has been so lovely to me since I've been off from work, she rings every couple of days just to see how I am and really seems to be getting into the swing of baby stuff which is nice. I still haven't approached the her not being in the delivery room though with her :dohh: as it never seems the right time to mention it and I don't want to just throw it into the conversation! OH keeps pestering me to tell her but I'm really nervous. 

I haven't started packing my hospital bag yet but do have a list from my antenatal class. So far I've brought 2 nursing nighties, some maternity pads and some disposable knickers - however think I'm going to just buy some cheap ones from primark as they look so uncomfy and scratchy and see through!! So will just have a look in primark for some knickers I can chuck afterwards. I'm also planning to take in some makeup, I hate not having a bit of foundation on as I'm so pale and have crappy skin that I look awful without foundation on!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I've got the olive and Henry range that you've got pictured. Looks gorgeous in the cot etc. well I think so anyway, plus there's money off most items at the minute.

You're all do organised with your lists! I'm shocking and haven't even thought about which bag to use let alone what will go in it.

It's getting really close now though.


----------



## doggylover

I'm so glad I'm not the only one planning on a bit of make up! I don't wear much, some mineral foundation and mascara, but I need it lol!

Alex, that co-sleeper looks great! I understand why you don't want to hurt your mums feelings, so I think you've made a great compromise - see how her crib goes and if after a week or so it isn't working, definitely get the nct one. I also love that bedding set, it's a real shame it's sold out. I haven't seen such a cute gender neutral set before, it's gorgeous!

You also reminded me we need to get a new curtain pole and tie backs. My SIL is making our curtains for us (and a patchwork quilt for the cot for decoration instead of a bedding set) so I also need to get that material at some point. I'm just getting plain white, and then a band of colour for along the bottom to match the walls as closely as possible. 

I am majorly pottering about today! Watching episodes of Buffy, and in the breaks doing wee bits of cleaning and tidying, but have to take the dogs out and do some shopping or we'll starve tonight!


----------



## baby_nurse

I know I love the bedding set so really upset its sold out :( some of the stuff is on sale at the mo but I'm scared to buy it incase the stuff that's out of stock doesn't get restocked :( I have a feeling the range is being discontinued so really bummed out.


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex - You could always take the moses basket and rent the co-sleeper. You could keep LO in the moses basket during day sleeps then have her in the co-sleeper at night. That way your keeping everyone happy :) We brought our moses basket just for decoration but I actually think will use it during the day (if she settles in it) as it is much easier to move around then the hammock will just be for night time. I like that bedding too, such a shame its sold out. Its typical though isn't it, you wait and wait and wait then when you come to buy it they either don't do it anymore or are out of stock...and will be until AFTER LO is born lol. We were really lucky with our pushchair as we had the last one in purple, they had a good 2/3 month waiting time before they had anymore. So I think I am very lucky to have gone in the day I did. 

Soooo I went out today hoping to find some nice blankets, but instead I came home with a few other bits that I didn't really need (photo at bottom) and clothes for ME haha. 
My friend rather annoyed me, I text her and asked if she wanted to come in to town with me for a catch up as we haven't seen each other in a while. Thought we could go for some lunch or something. She agreed and told me that she had the kids with her (she has a 5 month old and her partners lad who is 5 I think), which I didn't mind. Normally I'd offer to drop her off after as she doesn't drive but with the snow I told her my car really doesn't drive well in it so I won't be able to drop her off or anything, she then text me back and said 'awww I don't have any money for the bus, so shall we meet up next weekend instead' !!!!! :O WHAT!!! She just expected me to pick them up and drop them off!!! I was really angry actually. What makes it worse is that the eldest doesn't have a booster seat either, I have taken him out once before without one which I wasn't happy about but she just dropped 'do you mind if we pick him up on the way' one day.... so I couldn't really say no. So not only was she happy for me to risk getting stuck in the snow this morning she would have also let me drive L around without a booster seat...again. So overall, not very happy with her at the moment. Also, if she didn't have money for the bus I guess she would have also expected me to get her and L a drink ect while we were out. hmmmm

I need to go carpet shopping tomorrow, once we have a new carpet in LO's room I can get it ready properly :)
 



Attached Files:







beany stuff.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nuttynicnak

The range is quite new though. Is there anyway of checking?

I bought mine early for the fear of the stock getting sold out. Some bits did go out of stock but so far been replenished. It's awful when you want something but can't get it. I'll keep looking for you as there's the odd bit I have been looking at too.

I need the border. Xx


----------



## doggylover

Alex, I think Lauren's suggestion of using the Moses basket during the day is a great one. We actually plan to do that as well, as we got a swinging crib for our room and there is no way I could move it up and downstairs, so we have our Moses basket on loan from my SIL (who has it on loan from a friend!) and it will be for downstairs, daytime naps. Or so the plan goes! 

Lauren, grrr I hate people who take advantage like that, and just expect you to do things for them. And after you making an effort to arrange to see her and catch up, it's just so rude! I love the little pink shoes you got! Very cute. What is the orange thing above the lamb? It looks lethal!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* Here's the wrist/foot finder set I got from Amazon - its really cute and very unisex! :) 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lamaze-Gar...Q0C2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1359220591&sr=8-5

I had a look last night for other new born toys but there is VERY little around so I think maybe just one or two more rattles, and that will be all for now! 
Its going to be weeks and weeks before they are playing after all, and some of the baby toys are so hard and clunky they look like they'd be dangerous if a new baby whacked themselves with it!

As for the light show, I haven't looked at many yet but this is the one I have on my list provisionally: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-Winni...2DD8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359220686&sr=8-1

Things like that though I don't necessarily need before the birth, just depends on offers and having the money spare!

Lol! A "snuggy" is one of these - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beatrix-Po...TF8&colid=16J0LV7XHRBAV&coliid=I3BG3DYWHNKEDZ - I suppose the real word is a comforter, but my nieces call theirs "Snuggys" lol.

What's a snuza go?

I probably only look like I'm doing well with my list coz I haven't got any nursery stuff on there yet, we don't have the space to store it here so we'll have to wait until we've moved to sort his nursery out with things like drawers, shelves, wall decal etc! :/

You're doing great with your list! And OMG good idea about dark towels and dark pj bottoms! I've added those to my list! hehe!

As for make up, I'm the same! I'm taking all of mine with me and a mirror lol. My mum was telling me last night that when she had me the hospital staff were all laughing at her as the first thing she did when I was born was put her full face of make up on! 
I want to feel presentable though - there's going to be lots of photos and we'll have to live with them forever! I don't want to be cropping myself out of them all!


*Lauren* - Thanks for sharing your hospital bag list! HA! I forgot to put maternity notes on mine! :dohh: 
Dry shampoo is a fab idea, I've nabbed that for my list. My mum was telling me that after a c section you're not allowed to use things like shampoo or shower gel for a few days, so dry shampoo will be a life saver for me!!!!

I'm not planning on getting a full on playmat yet, but I want just a basic one that baby can lay down on that has some bright colours and little squeaky toys on etc - I think we'll get this one as it looks the most basic and newborn-friendly: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lamaze-Lay...TF8&colid=16J0LV7XHRBAV&coliid=I2BZUCSDGZ8IN2

I've got a prince lionheart on my wishlist too! They look so cute! I'm not 100% sure if we'll get one as they're quite pricey for a bear but I love the idea of them so if we happen to have the spare money I'll probs pick one up! :)

Aww the bouncer is nice and modern but I know what you mean, it is expensive!

Oooh does your friend know what she's having? I'm the same, been SO much more interested in people having babies since becoming preg lol!

As for the BH, mine have been happening on and off but I'm not sure I'm noticing a pattern or an increase. Its probably different for everyone. My friend is about 4 weeks behind me in her pregnancy and she's been getting them really strong! She says laying in a hot bath for ages helps her though!

*Nicola* - that bedding set is really cute!! :)

*Alex* - I agree with Lauren & Sarah, the moses basket for the day time to keep your mum happy and the co sleeper of a night! :)

I think its a good idea for baby to have different sleeping routines for day time and night time sleeps so that they can differentiate - my plan is for daytime sleeps to be downstairs, in the pram, and for people to NOT pussyfoot around him so that he learns to sleep with a bit of background noise. And nighttime to be upstairs in his basket, with his mobile on, all nice and dark and quiet - so he knows thats "Proper sleeptime" :D

*AFM* - Done absolutely nothing all day today! The snow has been SO heavy here!!!

I did do my hospital bag list though, I think I might be needing a suitcase.

Hospital Bag Things

For Hayley - 

Maternity notes/birth plan
Pyjamas/Nighty
Underwear (lots of!) - big stretchy pants for after c section!
Dark towels
Dry shampoo
Wipes
Deodorant
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Mouthwash
Make up
Mirror
Hairbrush
Book
Ipod
Mobile
Phone charger
Pens & Paper? (Birth announcement cards?)
Money/Change
Socks
Slippers
Clothes to come home in
Maternity Pads x 2
Hair Bobbles
Snacks/Drink
Breast Pads
Camera & Charger

For Baby - 

Blanket
Sleepsuits
Hats
Scratch Mitts
Socks/Booties
Vests
Clothes
Coming Home Outfit
Car Seat for coming home
Nappies
Cotton Buds
H20 Wipes/Pure Wipes
Bottles
Cartons of formula
Dummy


----------



## doggylover

Hayley- Oh another hospital bag list to steal ;) thanks! My SIL actually gave me the tip about dark towels and pj bottoms. For the inevitable bleeding that happens :shock: which I am not looking forward to! Thanks for the links to those bits and bobs. I'm going to order a Sophie la giraffe from amazon (for a friend) so may order a couple of other bits while I'm at it! And yeah, I looked online last night at 'newborn' toys and they are either ALL cuddly toys, or teethers, or really clunky looking things as you mentioned. 

A snuza go is a clip on breathing monitor. We have a breathing mat as part of our monitor for upstairs, but this clips onto the nappy and will be good for when baby is napping downstairs. I am 100% paranoid about SIDS - despite never having known anyone who has lost a baby to SIDS - so I know I will be a wreck at all times, and want as many things to help ease my paranoia as possible :haha: 

https://www.snuza.com/content.php?product=go


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I forgot to say, cute stuff you bought! I'm intrigued by the orange thing too hehe!

*Sarah* - Ohh the Sophie's are so cute! I'm definitely getting one when Bean starts teething! :)

Oooh I've never heard of those. I'm REALLY paranoid about SIDS too :( 
I can't decide what to do about it though - I keep looking at various devices but my Mum is always telling me they're probably just going to make me more scared! I know some of the monitors have been reviewed as going off a lot even when the baby is absolutely fine and I think I would just have a heart attack on the spot if it went off :/
But on the other hand, I don't know?! Maybe it is worth it?! I just can't decide what to do.
I did want those sleepsuits that change colour if the baby overheats but I read that they've stopped making them - you can still get some old stock online, but WHY have they stopped making them?! Are they ineffective?! I just don't know what to do for the best!
Whats the monitor you've got with the breathing thing?


----------



## doggylover

Never heard of those sleepsuits! Very interesting. I imagine they were pretty expensive to make, which is maybe why they stopped making them? People were maybe going for the wee gro egg type things instead if they were cheaper?

I'm not sure what make the monitor is actually, we have it on loan from my brother and SIL. It used to make me feel so secure when I was babysitting my nephew, and I never had a false alarm with it, and I don't think they did either. I'll have look at it later and get back to you on what make it is. I think I would rather have 100 false alarm heart attacks, to be honest! I know with the snuza a lot of reviews said they constantly had false alarms, so sent it back for a new one which worked fine, so I am hoping if that happens with mine I can do the same.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hahaha the giant crab claw thing is stuck on the sheep. Its a pushchair clip on thing. Although I didn't actually notice how big it was until I took it off the carboard. There are some bibs under the cardigan too, needed more of them. They are very cute, brought them from boots. 

Oh and Hayley, those little rattle things - the butterfly I have sitting on my worktop right now :) I found it in the cupboard. It must have been Reuben's from when we last looked after him.....that was ageeees ago too!! So I will just wash it and she can use it :) and my friend HAS had a little girl, she announced she would be having one but since last being on here she has given birth bless. Still waiting for photos though :O)

I have missed loads on my bag list - mittens!! Oh and I didn't even think about the dark towel and pj bottoms. I have a few red pairs though so I am sure I can use them :) But yes if you have a c-section you can't wash properly for a while so you might just find it nice and easy to use dry shampoo and just give yourself a once over with wipes until your on your feet. 

I couldn't buy anything like that monitor, I do think it would make me more paranoid. I think because we are all first timers we over worry. If I spoke to my mum about it she would tell me not to bother. But then she is well experienced. I haven't bothered with any kind of monitor, we will get one when we move out but our place is so small here we would just hear everything anyway.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Ahhhh I see! hehe! Ooh did have Boots have a good selection of Bibs? I haven't looked there for ages. I need some more bibs! I can never find nice ones! And they're always bloody massive!! 

Oooh handy that you found the wrist finders!! hehe! Aww yay for your friends little girl! Has she got a name yet?

*Sarah* Yeah they were actually featured on The Apprentice aaaages ago, and I thought then that they were a great idea! But the website seems inactive, and they just say to email them for stockists. 
https://babyglow.uk.com/cust_home.htm
They'd be so handy coz the idea is you can just look and see that the baby is too hot from the colour, so you don't have to wake them up by taking their temp to check! 

*Re: the breathing monitors* - I've just looked up the reviews on the Snuza Go - I don't know what to do now lol. My mum just keeps saying about how they never had anything like this until recently and she thinks its all scare mongering, and of course babies will stop moving sometimes and hold their breath - and the reviews generally say people have a few scares (most people seem to be saying about 3 scares in 6 month periods) - so on one hand, I think its worth the scare to avoid the obvious! But on the other hand, I'm SO anxious anyway and I just know I'd have a big panic attack if the alarm went off! :/ Also, would the alarm wake the baby up too if it was a false alarm? Coz it makes me worry if that rude awakening would be dangerous for them?! (I seriously worry about EVERY little thing, its horrible!)

I honestly don't know what to do for the best on that one! Eeeek. OH thinks we should get one, my mum thinks its silly. I am genuinely caught in the middle!


----------



## MrsHippo

Yes they had quite a few. Mine are quite cute and one of them had a big owl on it - which is why I brought them :) they are a nice size too. I am surprised I haven't been in to boots yet, they had some really nice clothes. Oh and M&S have loads of nice things, lots of outfits - rather than mainly sleepsuits. I could have spent a fortune in there earlier. 

Well only you can decide whether you want stuff like that or not. Its all comes down to personal preference doesn't it. Its not an essential item but if you think it will reassure you then get them.

I think its weird how things just stop being sold. Like the Miyo hammocks, why stop distributing in the UK but not anywhere else?? But I think it comes down to sales as if there was a problem with the item itself they would have to announce it. Maybe those temperature sleepsuits just weren't selling. 

My friend has called her baby Evie-Mae. Finally posted a photo up too, its made me more excited about meeting our LO <3


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww I'll have to have a look. I got a few outfits from Boots at the beginning but haven't been back in since! M & S do have lovely outfits! I've got a few from them. I think Next are my favourite though!

I'm arguing with myself about this at the mo - 

https://www.next.co.uk/x51886s1

I LOVE it but I'm not sure if a boy can get away with it and I don't like the Lion one they do! 

I love babies dressed up as embarrasing things! I'm definitely getting one of these: 
https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/250...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0

hehe! He's going to hate me when he's grown up! :D

Ooh I went to TK Maxx the other day, they had Baby Stella McCartney! *swoon*.
I didn't have any money though - now Jon's been paid I bet they have nothing at all when I go back in! 

I might get one of the breathing things, as I suppose if we don't like it or use it then we would probably be able to sell it on and not lose out much on the price!?


----------



## MrsHippo

Yes you could sell it on. We have a few bits which we will be selling on after. 

I like the lady bird one :) and I don't think it's overly girly, think its very cute though :) I agree NEXT is my favourite, more so for things like sleep suits though. Debenhams is a good place, I saw lots of really cute dresses yesterday. Oh and monsoon too, I'll defo be buying her some dresses from there :) 

That pea pod outfit really made me giggle. I can't wait for Halloween, I have already been thinking about what to dress her up in lol x


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks for the idea of using my Mum's crib downstairs, unfortunately it is way too big and our house is way too small to do this :( it's bigger than a Moses basket, quite difficult to describe but basically if I get the co sleeper we'll probably have to give the crib back to my mum or put it in our loft. I'll stick with my original idea and try using it for a few weeks and see how I go. A lot of ppl BF with just a Moses basket and manage perfectly fine so it might be that the co sleeper is more a luxury than a necessity. Out of interest are any of you ladies planning on BF? I know that Liverpoollass and laura91 aren't planning to but what about you other ladies? I have to admit its probably one of the things I'm more nervous about - getting it right/being able to do it/having support. There seems to be a lot of support in the community for BF moms but I tend to have a negative outlook on life and give up easily so think it'll be a real challenge for me to work through those first difficult weeks. 

As for the apnoea monitors, admittedly we have a sensor mat that I am planning to use. I haven't seen those clips before but they look fab. I'm terrified of SIDS and would rather have a false alarm than nothing and not know if baby stops breathing. It's personal preference though as a lot of people would find it more of a panic. It's a bit like a Doppler. I brought one and found it really reassuring but a lot of people find them scary. I think it's because of my medical background I find more intervention like that reassuring and knowing less just stresses me out more!! I suppose it depends on the person, it must be difficult though when you have people (like your mum) giving their opinion.


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* Evie-Mae is such a sweet name!! Just wait until you see her, then you'll be SO excited about meeting LO! 

*Hayley* oh my gosh I love those two wee outfits! I love dressing babies up in novelty gear - I feel so sorry for this poor child! They have no idea what is coming their way :haha: A pumpkin at Halloween is my ultimate dressing up dream lol!! In terms of the monitor, they definitely aren't an essential (but then I guess so many baby buys aren't!) but I do know that, as I mentioned, it made me feel so much more secure when I looked after my nephew and could hear that rhythmic 'tick' noise from the monitor. I just checked, and our is an Angel Sounds. 

*Alex* I am hoping to breastfeed :) Hoping being the operative word! I have read some of the La Leche League book (The womanly art of breastfeeding) but need to get a bit more of that read in the next few weeks. I'm also planning on attending a breastfeeding meeting when I'm on maternity leave. My SIL went to a local one and said it was great, so I will try that out, and I may also head to the nearest La Leche League one as well, just to try and get as much info as I can. It's the thing I am most looking forward to tbh, being able to feed the baby, but as you mentioned, it's also one of the things I am most nervous about. I stalk the breastfeeding forum on here, and there are just _so_ many stories of how tough it is, which seems to be pretty normal. I hope that when LO gets here we get off to a good start, and I have the perseverance to power through the first tough few weeks. I will be very disappointed with myself if I have to FF, not because I think that there is anything wrong with it, but simply because I know I'll feel like I failed. I've been having a real panic this week as my pregnant friend (she's 24 weeks) said she's been leaking loads, and I haven't AT ALL, so I am of course taking this as a negative sign :(

Afm, just back from a walk with the dogs. I thought since it's the weekend I would take them up the local mountain trail. BIG MISTAKE. I swear the wind speed was about 7000mph, and the hailstones were like ACID DAGGERS! But at least the dogs are happy, and I feel good after a big walk :)


----------



## baby_nurse

I know I keep peering into the breastfeeding forum and freaking out!! I've had quite a lot of training (with my job) but its different when its your own! We had a BF day with my antenatal class but the woman was just crap and I came out of if feeling more nervous rather than less nervous! I have a NCT DVD to watch plus my friend recommended watching a video on YouTube called "from bump to breastfeeding" so going to watch that this week. There is a support group in my local area that 'buddies you up' with a established BF mum which sounds good but makes me nervous as its a stranger lol! I am really looking forward to it but just scared I think of failing like you said I have nothing against FF just will feel like a failure if I give up and I know OH will be disappointed (he'd never be angry but he's pro BF) also a lot of my friends BF so I feel a bit of peer pressure to do it right and not fail! I don't think not leaking now is a bad sign. I have been leaking since about 26 weeks a little and the last week I keep waking up and my right boob has leaked loads onto the bed but I don't think that means I have more milk I think some ladies are just more leaky than others!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am planning on just expressing....but I have heard that is more difficult. I don't have anything against breast feeding but I have super sensitive nipples, always have. I HATE Adam touching them and I can barely touch them myself, it would be my worst nightmare having my LO on one. As much as I'd like to do it, I just don't think I could. Just the thought of it actually fustrates me. I was a little annoyed earlier though, I went around to my dads after visiting IKEA and my SM asked me whether I am BF...but before I answered she told me that she thought I wouldn't be. So I was quite annoyed that she automatically thinks I am one of those who won't even attempt it.
I will be happy if her first feed is breast milk as I know how important it is to kick start their immune system ect. I would be really upset if I couldn't provide that for her. I know they say breast is best but I think they put way too much pressure on mums to do it, then it causes all sorts of upset for the women that can't produce enough milk or their baby just doesn't take to it. I however, hate the attitude of some young women that wouldn't even consider it because their boobs ''are for show or sex''. I love to hear that someone is breast feeding, I do think more women should do it - and more publically!! But you should never feel as though you are a failuare if you can't. I am just doing what I can and hopefully it will work out. 

I haven't had anything come in yet either, I keep checking but nope, they are dry as anything. 

So today we went to look for a new carpet and found one for 30 pounds :O) it was a ready rolled one. We didn't need to buy underlay or anything as the current one was in good condition. It is much darker than what I was planning on buying but it doesn't look bad in the room. I have cream walls, white drawers, cream moses basket, white shelves and a white blind so it doesn't look too dark in there. I will pop the sheepskin rug in there too. Still have quite a bit to do though, I want some nice curtains and a new lampshade for ceiling light, would like some nice paintings or something on the walls too as it looks very plain at the moment. I have attached a couple of photos, one of the basket - as you will see, I have dumped a load of stuff in there lol but uploaded it so you could see the colour of the carpet. Also a photo of the inside of the drawers. I brought some little boxes to put the clothes in, you can't tell on the photo but they are quite deep. I have used the top drawer for NB-up to 1 month clothes and the bottom one for the size up then will just change it once she gets bigger. I have also used the top little drawer thing for all the bits and bobs. I got excited so had to share it with someone :) But once I have finished it all properly I will post a photo of the whole room. I still haven't put up the hammock yet, just haven't had time or I am too tired. Might do it one night in the week.
 



Attached Files:







beany1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









beany2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









beany3.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_nurse

I _love_ the draw dividers...I'm a bit of a freak when it comes to organising stuff like that and love stuff to have a 'place' lol. I've got some wicker basket type things that are lined for my shelves but no drawer dividers....still a little undecided what to do.

Aw I completely understand about the sensitive nipple thing, mine went through a stage when I was first pregnant where even if my nipples touched my bra I'd cry out in pain! They've got better since but go through stages of being very ouchy!! I agree there is a lot of pressure on ladies to breastfeed as it's seen as best. I have nothing what so ever against FF and don't think in the long term 2 babies on FF or BF would be awfully different, however I have my reasons for wanting to BF as I do believe, if you possibly can, it is best for baby. I think the best thing is to just source out information and as much support as you possibly can. I have been doing some research today and watched a few DVD's, may buy a book for reference and also emailed a La Leche lady in the local area to see about going along to a local BF support group before LO arrives so I can find out about BF in my local area. I know that I have people around me who will try and be supportive (OH, friends who have BF) however I will also come up against people against BF - for instance my Mum isn't very pro BF, never BF us and I can imagine any difficulties I come up against her suggestion will be "give it a bottle" which I don't want to be the first option. You seem to come up against 2 camps. The BREAST IS BEST people who rant on about it and make you feel bad if you can't do it, but also equally you have people who haven't breast fed and when you come up against difficulties they are the first to smugly say how it just needs some formula and then it'll grow/sleep through the night/be more content. I don't understand why rather than give their 2 cents worth people can't just be supportive of others decisions and try and support it! Grrr rant over lol.


----------



## doggylover

I totally agree - people should be supportive of whatever decisions are made re:feeding a child, and remember its such an individual thing - for some it works and some it doesn't, and some people aren't comfortable with it and we should respect everyone's right to do what they feel is best for them and their baby.

Luckily my whole family, dh and dh's family are all supportive of bf, and my SIL did it for 8 months with my nephew, so she is a good source of info. It seems a lot of people in our mums generation *didnt* bf, so some of them seem to think its a bit unusual. My mum bf all 3 of us, so she is big in favour of it lol. 

*Alex* sounds like you are being really proactive in seeking help and advice for bf, so fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly for you. I'm sure it will be just fine for any of us who want to do it, if we can just grit our teeth through the painful bits! 

*Lauren* I can't believe you got a carpet for £30! Bargain! I think the colour is nice, it works well with the cream walls, and will be good at hiding any little person stains ;) I love your organised drawers - are they Ikea drawer dividers? I'm getting some as well, I LOVE them. They keep everything so neat! I'll be using mine for my cloth nappies to keep all the bits separate, and labelled for dh! Screw your SM saying you wouldn't bf. IMO expressing for LO is _exactly_ the same as, at the end of the day, they still get the goodness from you. I have heard that its hard, but I am sure that you will do brilliantly with it. I can't imagine how awful it must be to think about bf if your nipples are so sensitive, no wonder you don't fancy it at all. Luckily my nipples aren't sensitive at all - but sometimes the thought of it does creep me out slightly!

I brought an exercise ball home from my parents tonight for a bit of bouncing. It's given me a blinking sore back though - which I thought was the total opposite of what it was supposed to do?! Anyone else with a birthing/exercise ball?


----------



## MrsHippo

My nips were over sensitive before I got pg so as you can imagine, they've just got worse! Hate it when they're itchy lol. 

Yes the dividers are from IKEA :) they are a really nice purple, I've brought them before but have only done them in cream. Now they do purple, white, black and floral :) I got some other little pop up boxes too which are on top of the drawer at the moment, they'd be suitable for a little boys drawer :) but think they work well for either. There is loads I could buy from ikea but after today's horrible trip there, I'll be sticking to going in the evenings. It took me half an hour just to get out the car park!!!! I only live 20 min drive away from it so I can go anytime really but wanted to get the boxes today. I brought a cute lamp from there too. I'll take some photos of the other boxes and the lamp tomorrow :) 

I don't have a ball. I was telling my colleague this story the other day. When I was at school I was naughty and stole an excercise ball!! :blush: (bad I know) but when my mum found it (stuffed in my pillow case :rofl:) she made me take it back. So since then I've never been able to look at a ball in the same way haha... That's why I don't have one lol


----------



## MrsHippo

Quick question too, when are you all planning on washing LO's clothes? I was thinking about maybe doing it this week.... Then anything new I buy I'll just keep the tag on so I know it needs doing. It will be weird seeing all her stuff hanging up drying :O)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren i can't believe you stole an exercise ball :rofl: You rebel! That is so funny! 

I love Ikea, but it can get insanely busy at the weekends! 

In terms of washing clothes, I think I will wait until I am on maternity leave to do that. I've already washed some of my nappies (the preloved ones as they came with a weird chemically smell from previous owner which has since stunk out the room they were thrown into) and it was soooo strange seeing them hanging to dry! I was obsessed with watching them as well :haha:


----------



## Laura91

*BabyNurse* - That's such a shame about the crib, i'm sure your mum will understand though. Maybe she could have it out at her house for when you visit? That way it will still get used and shown off :)

*MakeUp* - Definitely planning on having at least mascara on - I actually look ill if I don't :haha:

*MrsHippo* - Wow that carpet was a bargain! Love those drawer tidy's too - I'm a bit of a neat freak when it comes to drawers :shy:

I washed the clothes that I sent to my mums because I sent them in sealable plastic box/tub things (that were in the picture). The rest I will wash once i'm on maternity leave because we've packed all LO's room up and it's ready to all be moved into the new house. We don't move in until next Thursday but the owner has given us the garage key to move stuff over on week-nights :)

As for things left to buy we've got to get..
Travel cot (maybe)
Proper changing bag - still haven't decided on one!
Baby monitors
Night light/projector
Bedding - my mum's making this

I think that's about it... Then it's just a case of packing my bag :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

MrsHippo said:


> Quick question too, when are you all planning on washing LO's clothes? I was thinking about maybe doing it this week.... Then anything new I buy I'll just keep the tag on so I know it needs doing. It will be weird seeing all her stuff hanging up drying :O)

I've been doing mine as I go along. Sometimes I get two washes done in a week and other time it might not happen! Only got about four items left of clothes and some cot sheets.

Huge piling of ironing now though! Only issue with ironing. Xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh no now I feel underprepared! Especially since you will be ironing it all Nicola! 

I literally iron nothing unless it absolutely HAS to be ironed! And then I let the pile accumulate for weeks until I run out of clothes for work (which is much quicker now I only have a rotation of about 9 things!). I wasn't planning on ironing any baby stuff after washing.......maybe I need to rethink?!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thats me normally! I hate ironing and never do it unless I have no clothes left either.

I'm more underprepared than you. I don't have a bag list, a bag or anything! Now that is under prepared!


----------



## doggylover

I only have a bag list that I stole from the others ;) we both better hope we don't go into labour any time in the next few weeks!!! :haha:

Ahhh we'll all get there in the end!


----------



## MrsHippo

I won't be ironing anything. I iron my own clothes just before wearing them, I am out with the iron and board everyday before work lol. Just don't have the patience to do it all in one go. 

I was going to leave the washing for my mat leave but thought I could do it anytime now as she has her drawers. Didn't see the point in washing right towards the end, we don't wash all our stuff before putting it on do we? I was going to start doing bits this week, normally I buy sensitive gel and conditioner but when I went shopping last week I obviously decided to go for something different lol. So will wait until I've used all the current stuff and will wash her clothes once I have brought more. 

I felt really tired once I got in from work so decided to have a little nap rather than force myself to stay up a couple more hours. Well.... Someone obviously didn't want me sleeping!! Literally as soon as I dropped off the dog decided to start playing with one of her toys rather loudly, then fell back to sleep. About 5 minutes later I woke up with a horribly painful cramp in my leg!!! I stood up to try and stretch and relieve it but then the other leg started to go!!! It was awful!! So I thought f*ck it and came in to the bath!! Lol. I haven't had a nap in ages and the one time I feel as though I need one my body doesn't let me!! 

I know we all have a little while longer yet but do any of you worry about going in to labour early?? When I think about getting stuff ready or about buying things I always think 'what if'.... What if she comes early and I'm not ready?? I'd hate to be worrying about not having something!! I think I am being paranoid but my mums have always been early. I know she had a planned c-section for two most recent ones but her waters went and contractions begain before her planned dates...


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I'm like you with the housework. I've been needing more help with it and I really dislike having to ask DH since I feel like he doesn't clean things as well as I do. This especially irritates me in the kitchen when he doesn't bother to wipe off the counter or anything. Though last night I asked him to clean up the kitchen and he actually did way more than I expected him to do in there so I was quite pleased.

Sorry your DH is having a difficult time adjusting to your changing sex life. I feel like I've really lucked out here since my DH is usually exhausted from work and isn't in the mood too often himself. Have you told him the comments he makes bother you even if he's just meaning it as a joke?

As for washing the baby clothes, I will probably do it in the middle of February/end of February. I have my baby shower February 9th which I will get a bunch of clothes at and then I will better be able to tell what I still need to purchase. Hoping to have everything I need for Aiden to be taken care of before March so that my focus can be on preparing for labor/getting my hospital bag ready and spending time with my DH since that will be the last month it's just us.

*Laura*, I'm right there with you with the heartburn. I woke up with terrible heartburn twice last night. I kind of expected it though considering I had soup with tomatoes in it so I was basically just asking for heartburn by eating that. There are some tips in this book I got at my childbirth education class that you can try if you haven't already...

1. Eat 6 smaller meals each day instead of 3 big ones.
2. Avoid eating close to bedtime.
3. Don't drink a lot of liquids with your meals- drink between meals instead.
4. Avoid caffeine and spicy, acidic, or greasy foods.
5. Use pillows to prop up your upper body during sleep, or place something under the head of your bed to raise it higher than your feet.

Excellent news about moving! The location and size of the new place sounds great!

Hope everything goes well when you have to have your blood test repeated.

*Hayley*, I'm so glad everything went well at your 4d scan. At least it gives you some reassurance. Hopefully you can get the thyroid appointment sorted soon. I don't know what I would do if my hospital was like yours when it comes to getting appointments scheduled.

Love the scan photos by the way!

*Sarah*, I was surprised when the doctor said they wouldn't let me go more than a week over my due date since I've always heard that you tend to go over with your first anyways so I would think they would be willing to let me go 2 weeks over. Especially since Aiden has always measured 5 days behind my due date on scans so I don't even consider myself 40 weeks until April 3rd. I'm trying not to think about it too much though since it's still early and I imagine things could change once my doctor starts checking my cervix. I do like the idea of April 5th being the latest though, I'm starting to get really excited about labor and seeing him for the first time.

As for kegals, I have a hard time doing them standing too. I find it easier to do them when I'm sitting down but I can't do them while I'm doing other things so I'm not doing them nearly as much as I should be (200-300 a day is what we were told at my childbirth class, I'm probably doing 20 as pitiful as that sounds).

I'm sorry you're still having problems coming up with a boy name. DH and I struggled the most with the boy name too. Hopefully you will both find the right name soon.

*Brooke*, :rofl: at the video.

*Alex*, glad everything went well at your appointment.

I love the boy bedding you have picked out. Did you try googling the name of the bedding to see if it's sold elsewhere. One of the sets I was considering getting from Babies R Us ended up being sold out but I was also able to find it on Amazon plus a few other sites so you may still be able to get it. 

*AFM*, I'm probably not going to be spending a ton of time on the computer. My laptop keeps telling me that no battery is detected so if my laptop charger happens to get knocked out of my computer it immediately shuts down. VERY frustrating, especially if it happens in the middle of working on something.

I did have my childbirth education marathon class with DH on Saturday. It was from 8:30 to 4:30 and I think it was pretty informative. We got to practice different breathing techniques which I don't think are for me at all, massage techniques for different aches and pains, various labor positions. We went over birth plans a bit and got to have more information about interventions (after seeing what the forceps look like in person I really hope nothing like that has to be used because they freaked me out a bit) and what kind of situations would cause you to need one, etc. etc. We also went over what to pack for the hospital which I have been working on and have copied into spoiler tags for those who want to have a look.

Some cons about the class is I feel like it was awful when it came to talking about pain management. I feel like the instructor was pro epidural and that was basically the only kind of pain relief that seemed to be covered in detail. I guess it makes sense when you consider that 70% of women here go the route of having an epidural (I plan to have one myself) but I think it would have been nice for other pain management techniques to be discussed in more detail for those in the class who were on the fence/planning a natural birth.

I still feel very uninformed with what happens after labor too. Maybe this stuff would be covered in a different class but I was a bit disappointed that newborn procedures weren't really covered. I have no idea what kind of vaccines, tests, etc. are performed after birth or really what to expect for myself after birth. I just thought it would be nice to be a bit more informed about afterpains and lochia. I mean I know what that stuff is but I think it might be nice to know what the maxi pads the hospital supplies look like, what kind of pain relief options there are for after labor, etc.

Overall, I feel positive about having attended the class with my DH and I'm really excited about having Aiden. Though I may feel differently when I'm actually experiencing the contractions. :haha:

Hospital List

Spoiler
I plan to have one bag with my items that I plan to use during labor and another bag that will have my personal items, DH's overnight items, and baby items which won't be needed until after labor.

*Items for Labor*
Birth Plan 
ID and Insurance cards
Hair ties/clips
Candies to suck on
Massage lotion/oil 
Snacks for DH and I 
Bottled water/cup with straw (the straw seemed very helpful for one of the women in the few labor videos I watched since her DH could just hold the cup for her and she could continue bouncing on her ball without spilling water on herself)
Entertainment for DH and I - Cards, Book/Magazines, etc.
Camera with batteries
Cell phones with chargers/list of people to contact
Heating pad
Slippers/socks and Robe 
Chapstick

*Personal Items After Birth* (I'm buying most of this stuff new so it can be packed ahead of time rather then DH and I rushing around the house trying to grab the stuff that we currently use)
Toothbrush 
Toothpaste/mouth wash
Hairbrush/comb
Hair styling product
Maxi-pads
Body wash 
Shampoo/Conditioner
Face wash 
Razor (I think we're in the hospital 2 or 3 days here and I'm not going without shaving my armpits that long, probably not needed if you only have to stay in the hospital for a day)
Shower sponge
Nipple pads
Nipple cream 
Deodorant

*Clothes - For Me*
A few nursing bras
A few pairs of underwear 
A Nightshirt/nursing gown
A Going home outfit 

*Clothes - For DH* (DH will be staying overnight with me at the hospital the day we have Aiden so he needs overnight clothes then he'll be able to go back and forth between our home and the hospital since it's like a 5 minute drive, not sure if this is something y'all will need since the UK seems to have much shorter hospital stay times)
PJ pants/shirt
Underwear
Swimsuit (In case I need his help in the shower)
Going home outfit

*Baby*
Going home outfit for baby 
Coat and hat assuming the weather will be chilly
Receiving blanket
Car seat installed

*Photograph Props* (A photographer comes and takes professional photos of the baby and parents in the hospital)
Owl blanket I'm making
Plain gray, black, or white shirt for both DH and I.

*Other*
Baby book for foot/hand prints and recording other details if I feel up to it.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I'm glad that overall your birthing class was a positive experience, even if some parts were glossed over. As you say, it seems strange that they only concentrated on epidural when so many women want to go another route. Maybe the woman expected people to ask if they wanted other information, but then if people are shy, or first timers and unsure, they may not. I'm also interested in information about what happens once the baby is here. It seems like so much is done to prepare you for labour and birth, and so little is done to prepare you for the really scary bit - life with a newborn! Great hospital bag list, I'll definitely be stealing that as well! (I'm copying and pasting them all into one giant list!) Also, no way could a woman do 200-300 kegels a day!! That's impossible! I do maybe 100, but like I mentioned I'm not sure if they are "good" and actually being effective. Now I feel like a total slacker! 

*Lauren* I have definitely been thinking about preterm labour a lot more recently. Every time I have a small cramp (which is rare) I find myself thinking "oh my gosh don't let that be a contraction" which I know is probably silly, but I think before 30 weeks I thought there was no way I could have the baby yet, and now it seems like a possibility, and its scary! Sorry to hear about your failed nap attempt - I hope the bath helps you relax and then you can head off for an early night. 

I haven't been too worried in general about labour (at full term) and thought I was really relaxed. I was just reading up about the stages of labour, and I now TERRIFIED :shock::cry: there is no way on earth I am going to be able to cope with the things that happen to your body. It's impossible!! :cry: Please tell me someone else feels, or has felt, this way?!

I was so annoyed with dh - I have to strip wash my preloved nappies before use, and I am using the dishwasher talent method (basically you use a normal dishwasher tab instead of detergent) Our new dishwasher tablets have weird gel, so I took one from my mum that is normal. Dh used it in the dishwasher :dohh: Normally it wouldn't matter as I'm up there at least twice a week...but I have parents evening and then my mini baby shower and then ANOTHER parents evening so won't see them for ages! So I can't wash the nappies until after that. Honestly, men! The only time he puts the dishwasher on and he manages to annoy me with it :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Since so many of y'all are sharing your shopping lists that you have for your baby I wanted to share mine. I'll be able to cross off a lot of this stuff after the baby shower Feb 9th but I did italicize the stuff that I do have.

My Baby Item List

Spoiler
*Nursery*
_Crib/Changer
Dresser
Glider/Ottoman_
Pack 'n Play (Travel Cot is what you call them in the UK I think)
_Crib Bedding_
2 extra crib sheets
_Crib Mattress_
Room decor (mobile, lamp, wall art, _custom painted name letters_)
2 Pack 'n Play sheets
Mattress Pad
2 Waterproof multi-use pads
Hangers
Closet Organizer
Air Purifier
Receiving blankets

*Diapering*
_Diapers
Disposable Liners
Disposable wipes
Extra Liners/Doublers
Wet Bag for at home
Travel Wet bag
Diaper Covers for fitteds/prefolds
Diaper Sprayer_
Portable Changing Station

*Clothing* - I've been resisting the urge to buy anything since I won't know what age range I will need.
Onsies (currently have 2)
Sleepers (currently have 1)
Baby socks (currently have 2 pairs)
Newborn Hats
Coat
Shirts (currently have 1)
Pants (currently have 2 pairs)
Scratch Mittens

*Bathtime*
_Baby bath_
Towels
Wash cloths
_Baby soap
Baby lotion _
Step stool/mat for leaning over tub
Grooming kit
Thermometer

*Feeding*
Bottles (currently have 2 4 oz, plan to buy 2 8 oz since I got a coupon for them)
Breastmilk storage bottles (currently have 2)
Storage bags
Breastmilk mini cooler for travel
Breastmilk ice pack
Nursing pillow
Bottle drying rack
Bottle brush
_Breast pump_
Bibs (currently have the 2 that I made)
Burb Clothes

*Extra Gear*
Travel System
Childproofing set 
Baby gates
Photo book
Baby book
Baby monitor
Night light

*Toys*
Kick N Play Piano Gym
Door Jumper 
_Mama Roo Bouncer_


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think doing some kegals is better then doing none, Sarah. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that form said 200-300 a day. 

I also don't think it's uncommon to be scared about labor. Especially with it being our first time and not having any idea what to expect. Everyone else says you can't compare labor to anything else iykwim? I think I'm a bit weird in that I'm not scared about labor at all. I'm actually really excited and can't wait to go to the hospital. Of course, I'm not in pain right now so maybe that's why I'm able to be so excited. :shrug: I am nervous about what will happen to my body, I'm scared about tearing and the pain I will be in afterwards. I'm worried about how it will effect my ability to do stuff. Like if I tear and have to have stitches can I still use regular body wash or will I need to use special soap? Am I even allowed to wash down there if I have stitches and stuff? I feel like there is so much that I don't know about caring for myself after labor and I really wish it was covered in the childbirth class. You would think it would be.


----------



## MrsHippo

There is so much to be told, maybe the classes don't want to bombard you with too much?? Also, what is a maxi pad lol??? 

My OH is the same with cleaning the kitchen. When I ask 'can you do the dishwasher' I expect the work tops and sink to be cleaned too - as I do. But he wont!!! Then when I ask him why he hasn't done it he goes 'you didn't ask me to'. Occasionally I will walk in and find that he has cleaned it but he will be lazy and not go behind the toaster or anything. Men!!! :dohh:

Every now and then I think about labour, overall I don't think I am too worried about it but then, when I actually sit down and think about it properly it freaks me out a little. Still, my biggest concern is going to the toilet during!! Second concern is having to be cut or tear. My friend who had her baby over the weekend had to be cut, she said she was really worried about it when they told her that she'd have to have it done. Apparently they numb you first (which I didn't know, I thought they just went straight in there), she said that wasn't bad but didn't like being stitched back up afterwards - I assume thats because of how 'open' you have to be. As some of you are already aware, I am a very private person and the thought of that petrifies me. I will definately be doing my massages very soon!! Just need to go and buy some oil for them.

With any type of wound you should stay well clear of any soaps until it has healed. So if we were to be cut or tear we would have to make sure we shower (rather than bath) and just don't apply soap/shower gel directly on to it. They also advise that you wee in the shower too. 

I think most of the aftercare information will be provided to you by your health visitor. I know they visit a few times after birth (not sure how it works out of the UK though?). I'm not too worried about looking after a baby... the thought that scares me is that my baby will depend on me so much and I am the one who will teach her about life, make sure she eats properly, put her in a good school, provide for her for many many years, be there to support her as she gets older and most importantly that she will trust me with her life. I got all upset thinking about that :cry: think that is the hormones though... I blame them for everything haha.

Oh and the kegals!!! OMG. I go days without doing any and even if I do I will probably do about 5-10 hahaha. They expect you to do hundreds??? Wow I am majorily behind. I know the best way to do it is when you are having a wee....just keep stopping it mid flow. Thats how they should feel too. Although I have read other things too about pulling in certain muscles ect ect but I don't get that.


----------



## doggylover

Surely if you did 300 a day though you'd risk shutting off your pee because your muscles would be so tight?! That sounds so stupid, but :blush: when I started to need to pee more frequently at around 19 weeks I thought I'd done too many kegals and somehow had altered my whole muscle structure down there :haha: 

I haven't been worried about labour at all until tonight. Like you, *brittany* I've been really worrying about the afterwards part- how will the bleeding be, will I get a lot of after pains, will I need stitches and be unable to sit down?! (My SIL had to have a rubber ring for 4 weeks...) But what I read tonight has put the fear of God into me! I think I'll be ok in the first stage, it's second stage labour I am now panicking about. It sounds awful. Not that I expected it to be a walk in the park, but when the literature you read basically says itself "this is hell and will be horrendous" that scares me a little!

*Lauren*, I definitely don't relish the thought of having to get stitched up, and sticking my foo in someone's face....horrible, horrible thought! 

What scares me most is just the sheer pain factor. I have a low pain threshold, and I just don't see how on earth I am going to manage to get through, no matter how much pain relief I'm given! Short of actually knocking me out with a plank...


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - I'm SURE you're not alone in that fear. The thought of labour itself doesn't really scare me - I've been thinking about it a bit because obviously they could schedule a c section for me and I could go into labour before hand, so I want to be prepared! But like the others have said, its more the after effects that bother me.
But you're bound to feel a bit freaked out if you've been reading up on it. I felt fine about a c section until I read about them in my pregnancy bible, then I suddenly hated the idea!!!! Literature can be very very scary :D

At the end of the day though, your body is designed to do it. The staff that will be around will have delivered hundreds of babies and I'm sure a LOT of the mums will have also had low pain thresholds (I have one too, I used to pass out if I knocked my elbow until I was about 15!) ...so you'll get through it. You will probably surprise yourself!! My sister was very similar and everybody sort of agreed with her as shes this teeny tiny little thing who looks about 12! She looks far too delicate for something like labour and she's a real whimp! But she did it twice!

*Brittany* - i'm glad the class was good. Like Lauren said, here we have health visitors that come to your home after the birth and they are usually the ones who give advice on the after effects - do you have those in the US?
If not, it might be worth mentioning to your midwife on your next visit to see where you can get the advice you're looking for.
I am SO JEALOUS that your DH gets to stay in the hospital with you!! If I have a c section I will be in hospital for about 3 days, but my OH is only allowed to be with me from 8am-8pm! :( I'm going to HATE being alone (Though my mum says I wont, that apparently thats the best time when everybody has left and its just you and the baby!)

Great lists! I want the kick and play piano too, but I'm going to wait until he's a couple of months old. 

*Lauren* - I worry about early labour a lot! I don't know about everybody else, but it seems like every newspaper is full of stories about pre-term babies at the moment! Everywhere I look, I see stories of babies born at 25 weeks, 26 weeks, etc! Its such a scary thought!
I read an article yesterday on the Daily Mail online about a woman who went into labour at 26 weeks while she was on holiday in Morocco!! IMAGINE!!! :wacko:
Its probably not very likely to happen though, statistically - your mum would be more at risk to it if she'd had other babies for, but a first pregnancy is USUALLY 40 weeks or later rather than early.
Though having said that - I worked with a girl who went into labour early (37 weeks) with her first baby - and you know they say that a first labour takes forever!? She gave birth within FIFTEEN minutes! On her own, on the bathroom floor!
Her waters broke, she phoned her boyfriend at work and an ambulance - and the baby was out by the time they had all arrived!!! I cannot even begin to imagine how she got through that by herself! :shrug:

*AFM* - OH got paid today so we went and did a bit of baby shopping! I got another towel, the second gro bag (Do you think two gro bags will be enough?!), and erm...one more outfit :haha: Oops - I also got some dummys, and little things like that! And I bought breast pads...so at least I have one thing for my hospital bag! hehe! 
(Oh speaking of breast pads, in response to what *Sarah* was saying - I haven't had a drop of anything yet either! Which pleases me lol...I was worried I'd be squirting everywhere by now!!!)

This week I also plan on buying the baby bath and top & tail bowl, and maybe the in-ear thermometer. I'll be happy if we can cross those things off the list!
Ooh my changing mat came today too - I LOVE it! Hehe!
 



Attached Files:







44738_10152479721735634_1587823535_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, a maxi pad is basically a pad with wings I think. From what I've been told you will need a pad with a high absorbency. Like something you would use for a heavy period? I'm no expert since I always used tampons but you can't use those for the first 4 to 6 weeks since nothing can be inserted into the vagina during that time. I do think they make pads specifically for use after pregnancy but I'm not sure what they're called/couldn't find anything at the drug stores I went to.

As for tearing, I'm thinking I'd rather tear naturally if I'm going to rather then having an episiotomy. From what we did discuss regarding episiotomies when we were going over interventions in the class, it seems just tearing naturally is better. I remember they said it can often extend farther then what a natural tear would, it could become infected more often, and they're more painful. Basically it seemed the only positive thing about an episiotomy is that it would be a straight line whereas a natural tear will more likely be diagonal.

*Hayley*, we do not have health visitors that come to your home. Basically if you want to see a doctor or nurse you have to go to them. We are in the hospital for 2 to 3 days though so I'm sure a nurse will be coming in and explaining things to me while I'm there. I just feel like it would be nice to know stuff ahead of time since I have no idea how I'll feel in the hospital. How awful would that be if I'm drugged up on pain medicine or half asleep when the nurse is telling me how to do something? I guess it's a good thing my DH will be there so he can be told the same thing I am. He likes to come to all my pregnancy appointments so he's told the same things I am since he thinks I forget a lot. :haha:

Is it routine to not allow the spouse to stay at the hospital over there? Visiting hours are 9 AM to 9 PM at my hospital but my spouse can stay with me as long as I want. Actually most hospitals around here with private rooms will have a second bed in them for a spouse or parent or something to stay overnight. I know when my sister was in the hospital with a really bad UTI my mom was able to stay over night with her in her room and she was 18 so legally considered an adult.

Also I must of missed the post *Sarah* made, but I also haven't had any kind of leakage either. At times I'm thrilled about it but then other times I make myself paranoid and think I haven't had any leaking because I'm not going to produce any milk. In my head, not being able to produce milk is the only thing that is going to prevent me from breastfeeding or exclusively pumping so that's probably why I get upset about it.

*AFM* I meant to ask this earlier but has anyone else been having an issue with congestion? I swear it feels like my nose is constantly stuffed up with gunk and whats even more annoying for me is I constantly feel like I have a bunch of phelm (sp?) in the back of my throat. I have no idea what to do about it though?


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, I've had problems with congestion. It's rather annoying at times. When it's bad I use an olbas stick. It's not a squirty one, you just smell it and it clears your air ways. It's like vapour rub in a stick. That probably helps better than anything else I've tried. Do maybe you should see if there is anything like that where you are? 

I like the mat Hayley, I saw one of them but the pink version on eBay and I thought about buying it :) 

I'm tired today, only been at work for half an hour and already want to go home :( 

My manager is annoying me at the moment, HR have said I am ok to bring my ML forward, just needed to fill out another notification form which my manager needs to sign. I asked him to do it yesterday as he was out the office last week (which he didn't tell me about) and since handing it to him yesterday it hasn't moved position. So he hasn't even looked at it. All I need is a signature!! He is slacking so bad with everything at the moment it's driving me mad. Roll on when I am gone!!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* thanks for the words of encouragement, hopefully I do as well as your sister!! And yep, reading can sometimes be too scary, but at least I'm prepared for the worstcase scenario! I love your change mat! So cute! I only have 2 grobags for 0-6 months as well. I figure they can be washed and dried in less than a day, so there will have to be some pretty spectacular sick/poop to need more! Can always get some more anyway after baby arrives. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one NOT leaking and worrying, that makes me feel so much better! Like you *Brittany* it just concerns me that I won't be making enough milk to be able to bf.

Re: Ohs staying at hospital, in my hospital there are visiting hours from 2.30-4pm and 6.30-8pm. Ohs can also come from 9.30-11am, but that's it. No staying over at all. I'm hoping that I won't be in for too long, so it won't be too much of a problem. I hate the thought of dh not being able to spend that time with LO. And I hate the thought of having to do it without him!

No congestion for me, just a cold unfortunately this week!

*Lauren* go into your manager's office and just say "I need that signed please" and don't leave until they do it!!!


----------



## Laura91

*Baby Clothes* - Nope, I haven't ironed any of them :haha: I washed them and then put them in the dryer - our radiators are ridiculous - and they came out perfect :) I'll be doing the rest the same way, so much quicker!

*Early Labour* - Yes, I worry about it a lot! Especially with how uncomfortable my downstairs is lately :( Because she lays so low all the time, I constantly feel like i've pulled a muscle at the front of my... bits :shy: so it feels like she will fall out soon :haha:

*Actual Labour* - I made the mistake of looking at YouTube at some home/water births last night :sick: Some of them, I was like "awww I hope i'm like that" then others absolutely terrified me. I swear some should have warnings on before they start!
The whole tear/cut thing freaks me out a lot. I'm just expecting to be cut (TMI: ) 

Spoiler
sometimes I get quite sore and can bleed after DTD with OH from what i'm assuming is me tearing a tiny bit.. god help me when a head needs to get out of there!
I didn't know that they numbed you before they cut you though.. 
All I think is, people would only have one baby if it was hurrendous, right? :shrug:

*Maxi Pads* - I nipped into Morrisons the other day and they were on the shelf near the baby items, I think the Morrisons own brand were actually just called Maternity Pads, maybe different places class them as different things though?

*Leaking* - Nothing over here yet either :shrug:

*Congestion * - My nose is a constant pain in my ass :growlmad: 


:flower:


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies :thumbup: Hope your all having a lovely day!

*Early Labour* Well I'm probably the only one not worrying in this aspect because of my job :haha: Because for me 32 weeks wouldn't be that early! Infact from now on I can breath a sigh of relief cos although 'V' day is 24 weeks I would not have wanted a baby coming that early at all! Honestly although LO would be in SCBU for a few weeks if they arrived now, and no doubt be a scary and frightening thing, they are resilient little things by now and pretty much come out ok! It's scary how good a 32 weeker can be. Not for a second saying I want any of us to go into premature labour as it wouldn't be good at all but trying to reassure you all that it'd be ok if you did! 

*Actual Labour* I seem to swing between thinking it'll be ok and feeling quite positive and then sheer terror! My main worry is that I'll panic/stress myself out easily and end up getting my head in a state and making it worse for myself. If I can just keep calm (ish) and level headed I think I'll be ok. However I have a tendency to get this stupid anxiety thing where I become in a negative cycle and no one can get through to me (stubborn!) OH eventually gets through to me but it can take a while, so that combined with pain might not be a good combination! I'm not too worried about tearing etc as I know they numb you and everyone I've spoken to says you don't even notice it. I feel quite informed about labour thanks to the classes and also about afterwards.... my main thing I'm starting to stress out about is....

*Being a parent* I don't know what's happened but this week its really dawned on me this week that "Oh CRAP, I'm going to be a Mum and be responsible for a whole PERSON!" and what if it doesn't sleep/feed/stop crying....what the HECK do I do!! Shamefully to say I think I'm going to look at a few books about being a new parent which I always said I wouldn't do but I just feel CLUELESS about getting baby into a routine etc and what to do for all different scenarios! So I'm going to town in a bit to have a browse in a few book shops. I don't want to follow anything by the book so to speak but just feel like I need some advice on the subject lol!

*Maxi/Maternity Pads* You can get from lots of supermarkets and Mothercare (sorry US ladies) and are like ultra absorbent sanitary towels, a bit like the ones you wear at night. My antenatal teacher said you only need them for the first 3-5 days when your flow is really heavy and after that can just use normal sanitary towels. As for showering/washing, as someone else said, best not to use too many fragrances etc when you've just had a baby to let things heal down there. Your not supposed to use bubble bath once your waters have broken either as obv the mucous plug has gone. 

*Leaking* I'm unfortunately having the opposite problem, my boobs are leaking everywhere! Like leaking all over my arm when I am lay in bed :wacko: It grossed me out at first, now I'm just worried that I won't have enough colostrum when baby comes as it's all coming out now!! Apparently how much you leak before baby comes has no relevance what so ever to how well you'll breastfeed/how much milk you have, some ladies just have leaky boobies!! 

*Congestion* Yes I also have this and it's only just clicked it's probably baby and not a cold! 

*As for me* Still got a bit of cabin fever as have been off for 4 weeks now. I almost wish I could do a sit down job for a few hours just to keep my mind occupied! Hence why I'm thinking of reading up loads just to keep me occupied!! Laura I know you said your LO was low, mine is the opposite and sitting up so high, almost under my rib cage! It's pretty uncomfortable at times and I've been feeling more breathless/dizzy this week. I seem to be getting higher and higher there isn't much room left up there now!! Also I noticed a weird thing this morning my legs looked a little blue/purplish (almost like when they say corn beef legs, sorry if that's a UK phrase!) My legs weren't cold though just mottled....do you think I should ring my midwife? It seemed to go a few minutes later, I'm not sure if it's related to the breathlessness or not. 

I'll finish with a 32 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (57).jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I'll have to look into olbas sticks and see if we have something similar around here. Constantly feeling like I have phlegm in my throat is probably one of the most annoying things about being pregnant at this point for me.

Sorry your manager is slacking so much. Hopefully he'll get to your form soon so you can get everything for ML taken care of.

*Sarah*, I wish your hospital hours were the hours that my hospital had. Since the hours aren't broken up at all, I can seriously see my MIL coming at 9 AM when visiting hours start and trying to stay until 9 PM when the visiting hours end. Thankfully DH and I discussed this and he's on board with shooing the grandparents away after an hour or so. SIL has told us probably a thousand times that the grandparents are sooo annoying. Not to mention, DH and I are both kind of feeling a bit possessive of Aiden already. Like we get that others are excited to see him and meet him but at the same time WE are the ones who created him and we really don't want to have to share him right away either. 

Hope your cold goes away soon!

*Laura*, I was trying to look for maternity pads but I couldn't find anything at any of the drug stores. I don't recall ever seeing them in any baby sections I've been through, may have another look next time I'm out. I'm not even sure what brands (if any) even make maternity pads here.

As for the labor videos, the instructor in my class says most of the couples that end up in shows like A Baby Story (I think y'all have that One Born Every Minute as an equivalent) is because something happens that isn't necessarily normal to happen with every labor. I don't know though since I don't watch those kind of shows.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, I would definitely call your midwife right away. I remember reading that blueish/purplish legs could be a sign of thrombosis or DVT. Not sure if you have other symptoms that would point to that but I would definitely go and get checked just to be on the safe side.

Lovely 32 week bump!!


----------



## baby_nurse

I Love Lucy said:


> *Alex*, I would definitely call your midwife right away. I remember reading that blueish/purplish legs could be a sign of thrombosis or DVT. Not sure if you have other symptoms that would point to that but I would definitely go and get checked just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Lovely 32 week bump!!

Well I feel a bit of a numpty but I'm not sure if it's because my pants were a little tight :dohh: As I was wearing pre pregnancy pants that cut in a little....I've checked my legs again and they seem fine now....urgh I don't know what to do I hate calling my midwife cos she's crap and it's probably nothing!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - I don't know much about episiotomies (sp) but one of my best friends is from Hungary and she says in her country they cut you as a matter of course during EVERY labour! So I guess there must be some benefit to it? 
Admittedly I haven't looked into it at all though. I figure it has to be done, I'll probably be in enough pain to not care by that point lol.
My sister was cut though and she had a hard time because the cut became infected - that seems to be a pretty common problem among the women I've known who have had them :/

Ha! Yeah my OH says the same thing about Drs appointments!! Baby brain does not help!!!!

Yeah its pretty routine, I don't know of any hospitals that allow overnight guests except for Private ones (they probably would allow it if the patient was a child, but that's all I think.)

At my hospital visiting hours are from 8-8 for the father/birth partner only, every body elses visiting hours are from 3.30-6.30 only! 
I think that sort of sucks because if I do have the baby early in the day it means my family will have to wait most of the day to be able to meet the baby! I want them to meet him when he's brand new. :shrug:

Oh and btw I meant to say, thanks for reminding me about the professional photos!! We have those here in hospitals too, just for the baby though (not the parents too) - I want to remember to pack something nice for him to wear when the photographer comes in!

*Lauren* - Thanks! :) I got the mat from Amazon, it was only £6.99! :)

Aww your manager sounds like a right pain in the arse!! You'll have to do some harassing to get him to sign it! :/

Hey guess what! I won my first competition!!! lol! It was only for two tickets to the Baby & Toddler Show this weekend, but I was going to go anyway so it means I've saved myself the £30 it would have cost us to go! :D I'm happy with that for a first ever win lol!

*Sarah* Thanks! :) Yeah I think 2 gro bags will be enough. Has everybody got the actual Gro-Bag company ones?
I have one by Gro-Bag and one I bought yesterday in TK Maxx is by Pitter Patter - they seem much better for when baby is brand new as they are MUCH shorter!! It was only £8.99 too, so a fraction of the price of a gro bag!
I've been worried about the gro-bags being too big for the baby to be snug in so I'm much happier with this one to start off with! 

*Laura* - Thats a really good point, if anything was that bad then everybody would only have one child!!
Stay clear of youtube videos in future though, eeeeek!

*Alex* - I would maybe just give the midwife or the labour ward a quick call (Thats my second point of contact after midwife, is this the case for everybody?) and just double check but if you think it was tight pants it's probably fine, just maybe keep an eye on it.
Lovely bump!!! :)

*Leaky boobs * - I really wouldnt worry about not leaking being any indication of BF success. Since we're all around the same stage and more of us are NOT leaking than are it must be normal!

*AFM* - Not much new to report today. I finally got around to getting out our stuff for Bean and photographing it last night though, god it took hours! My sister wanted to see what we'd bought as she hasn't been able to see anything since she lives so far away!
I'd put them up here but there's lots of them, so if anyone wants to see they're all up here:

https://sparklesandstretchmarks.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-bean-stash.html

Oh and I got a letter through today with an appointment to see the thyroid consultant to discuss the issue with my medication at LAST!!!!! The appointment is tomorrow morning!!!! Short notice or what?!!!
Luckily I don't have any other plans/appointments and OH is off on holiday this week!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley - Firstly congratulations on your win!!! :happydance: its a great feeling to win something isn't it, even if it is something as simple as tickets to a show!!

My sleepbag isn't a growbag, I think they are really expensive. I've posted a photo of mine below. Oh as well as those little storage boxes I was telling you about. 

I love some of your little clothes too :) I have a few bits I pick up all the time to just look at. And yes, talk about short notice for your appointment tomorrow. I'm sure all will go well :)

I don't have a clue what the visiting hours are like at mine. If I am honest, I want them to fall at the 'wrong time' so I have an excuse not to see people. Obviously, I want my mum to come but as I have said in a previous post, I really don't want loads of visitors. I'd much prefer them all to come and see me at home. When I was in hospital in June, Adam was with me all day everyday, just went home at night. But some nights he was there until 9/10pm... I know their visiting hours were really short. But no one ever said anything. I was in a bit of a mess though, emotionally. So I think they knew that and I would have probably discharged myself if I had to stay on my own. But I think most hospitals are quite good when it comes to having someone stay with you. I think as long as they keep themselves to themselves and aren't noisy. Hospitals aren't very nice places to be by yourself and the staff know that. No matter what your having done or what your in there for, it can be scary. 

My manager finally signed that form so I sent it off today. So my official end date is Friday 22nd Feb!!! eeek :happydance:

I was given 25 pounds worth of love to shop vouchers from work (late xmas thing) so I went to mothercare this evening and brought a thermometer. I was going to buy one of those digital ear ones but instead decided to go for a traditional 'pop in the mouth or under the armpit' on but still has a digital screen. Then I brought a new lampshade thing, one of those fabric triangle dangly ones....I can't think for the life of me what they are called :dohh: then I brought two blankets, one pink one and another pretty bright stripy one. I was looking at the clothes in there but managed to resist temptation, otherwise I would have ended up spending a fortune!! She already has so many clothes!!

Oh and I have another viewer on Saturday woohoo :) she is a first time buyer and already has her mortgage in principle so fingers crossed. 

Alex, I am sure the leg thing isn't anything to worry about but keep your eye on it. My lower legs/feet get like it sometimes when I have been standing upright - it happens when I stand at the sink washing pots or something. I think tight trousers make it worse too. But the first thing I do when I get home now is put something comfortable on :) now I don't notice it as much. If your bored you should enter some competitions online and try and win yourself something hehe :) I personally can't wait until I am off work. Mine is a mostly sit down infront of a computer role but I am so bored there at the moment and I find it very tiring. I'd much prefer a more active job. Not full on as I can imagine that to be awful. But I wish there was more for me to physically do. Oh and great bump pic AND you have the same bedside lamps as me!!! haha. 

I have been in one of those moods this evening where I am really looking forward to meeting LO. I think seeing photos of my friend's baby has got me all excited :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







boxes.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









sleepbag.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

*hayley * I did giggle a bit at "god help me when a head needs to come out of there!" But hopefully you will be ok and any tearing or cutting will not be too awful. I'm not looking forward to that. I like reading birth stories where people don't tear...it gives me hope! I have an asda gro bag and one from Matalan - no brand name here! The real grobags are so expensive! It's insane! Thank goodness you got up appointment! It's about time! And having it quickly is good, getting this all sorted out ASAP is a bonus (just lucky you're both free!) Had a wee peek at all your baby stuff - whoa! This boy is going to be one well dressed fella! I love the "I lovely grandad" babygro! Adorable!

*Alex* what you said about baby coming now has actually made me feel so much better :thumbup: it's great having someone with experience of early babies to give some advice! Love the bump! I'm still wearing all my normal pants, I have noticed the red marks getting deeper though, so may have to splash out on some new ones!

*Maternity pads* widely available in all supermarket retailers lol! Just have to look carefully - baby aisle not womanly aisle :haha: I've heard that they are actually more comfy then sanitary towels as they don't have that mesh top layer, so they are super soft. 

*Brittany* I so wish my dh could stay those great hours, but like you, I wouldn't want grandparents there for that long, and I know my mum would try to be as well!! So in a way it's a good thing, but I feel like it should be different rules for daddys. I also think your right about the labours we see on TV. Either they are unusual labours, or unusual people who scream the whole time because they are clearly a bit over dramatic anyway if they sign up to be giving birth on TV!

*Lauren* sounds like a good baby shopping day! And :wohoo: about finishing work - less than a month to go now!!!!

*afm* some more scare stories from my colleagues today. I was basically lynched for not having my hospital bag packed, and given avery serious talking to about how "it could be any day now". I panicked - for a few seconds, then remembered they are all nuts and went on my merry way :haha: 
I have my 32 weeks midwife appointment tomorrow. I have to ask midwife if I am as enormous as my mother thinks, and about getting bloods done which were apparently supposed to be done at 28 weeks...
Just munched through a 'share bag' of chips....probably not the best thing to do before asking someone if I'm huge :munch:!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - thanks! :D I'm excited - I'm hoping its the start of a winning streak! hehe! And its the first thing I've ever won in my life!!!! :)
And a £30 saving works for me, I can spend that money IN the show now hehe!
Aww thats such a cute sleep bag! 

My hospitals visiting hours are written in my notes, I only found them the other day!
If I do end up having a c section I'll be on a ward with other mums so I can see why they wouldnt let partners stay over as it might be uncomfortable for the other mothers. For a natural birth though, you get a private room here so I can't see why they have to leave so early then :/ 

Yay for getting your leave sorted! And sounds like you did really well for the £25 vouchers!!

Good luck with the viewing!

*Sarah* - Thanks! I'm nervous about the appointment tomorrow, especially as my mum is away and I wanted her to come with me as shes much more forceful than me with making people do things lol! But I'll just have to stand my ground and demand some answers!
Lol at the people you work with being nuts haha! I can't beleive you havnt had your 28 weeks bloods done - did they just not mention them to you?
I'm sure you're not huge!! Have you got one of the fundal height/centile charts in your hospital notes yet that they've been filling in?

*Gro bags* - They are pricey if you buy them from the site, but I got mine in TK Maxx for £12.99! They have TONS. They have the Pitter Patter ones and another make too...Bebe Bambino or something like that?! - those are both about £8.99. Like I say, I think the Pitter Patter ones are better as they're nice and short! I think I'll prob save the gro bag for when hes a bit older/bigger - unless he's extremely long!

*AFM* - just been swimming. Geez I was SO out of breath after every length!!! I've been going every week and been fine but it felt SO much more like hard work this week! Must be getting heavier :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Alex*, your pants being tight could of caused the blue/purple legs but I would probably still call your MW to be sure. 

*Hayley*, I haven't really done much research about episiotomies. The only benefit that really seemed to be mentioned in my childbirth class is that the cut is a straight line rather then a diagonal which is how most natural tears tend to be. May have to read up about it more, especially if it's standard in Hungary. Like you said I would imagine there has to be some benefit to it more then it looking nicer.

I'm also jealous of your visiting hours. I think it would be so much nicer to have the visiting hours broken up until 2-3 hour blocks throughout the day rather then all day (granted you only have one block which kind of sucks). I just imagine MIL will come right when visiting hours start and try to stay the entire time which will irritate the hell out of me. Guess DH and I will just have to kick her out after an hour or two since the visiting hours won't help us out there. 

As for the professional photos, the photos are definitely on the baby but according to the site they sometimes take pictures with the parents hands and with the parents holding the baby. I have to make sure I have clear/neutral polish on my nails and that DH and I have gray, white, or black shirts to wear. Are you planning to use any kinds of props in your photos or just planning to have him in a nice outfit?

Congrats on the competition win! I have no luck with those kinds of things.

Also good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I really hope you're able to get some answers.

*Lauren*, I'm like you with not wanting visitors at the hospital though DH and I will allow the grandparents to come if everything goes well. Thankfully everyone (with the exception of MIL who thinks she should be allowed at the hospital regardless because "she's waited so long to see the baby" cause apparently it's all about her :wacko:) DH and I have spoken to have been on board with coming to our home the first Saturday once we return home unless they're told otherwise so I've been very thankful for that. Have you been telling people that you would prefer visitors to come to your home rather then the hospital?

Hope everything goes well with the viewer on Saturday! FX'ed for you!

*Sarah*, do you do perineal massage? At my class we got a paper that tells us how to do it oursevles as well as how our partners can do it for us if we prefer but it's really supposed to help prevent any tearing from happening. I don't see myself doing it though but that could be something to look into if you haven't already.

I also wouldn't stress about your hospital bag. The only thing I've done is prepared my list so I know what I want to talk. I don't intend to actually start packing it until March. I'm trying not to do everything all at once otherwise we're going to have nothing to do but wait in the last month.


----------



## doggylover

Just a very quick message bringing good news on the size of my baby front - my midwife said they are only a little one :) my fundal height was measures for the first time and is only 26cm! But that was by the student midwife so I'm not convinced of that! The experienced midwife had a good old feel and said I have lots of fluid but baby is nice and petite :) I'm so relieved! Now watch it grow to epic proportions before the end of march!


----------



## Laura91

Great news about your LO *DoggyLover*! Maybe you're not having a moster after all :hugs:

I went to Mothercare earlier and finally made the final decision on our pram :D 

I'm happy to say we ended up with the Jane Matrix Lightweight 2 in Scarlet!

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRbVoG-HSr792xube-XWHGR4-8nD2HfsB7lHYRufzEzLceZW1jg

The thing I love about it is I haven't seen _one_ person with it so far! Also, the carrycot sits up to become the carseat so there's less peices/items to store and less faffing around :D

I cancelled our 'Baby Plan' with the Quinny Buzz on and transferred all our the money we had already put down (£360) onto the Jane, which left a balance of £90.
I had £70 left on a giftcard and the lady at the till told me to buy their monthly magazine (£2.90) which contained a £20 off voucher!

All done and dusted and it gets delivered to my parents within the next 7 days :dance:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Thanks :)

I saw the professional pictures that were taken on my friends baby this week, she lives in California - they had pics of her in her fathers hand and a pic of the father kissing the babies head. There were none of the mother but that was probably her choice.

Here though they tend to just take basic photos of the baby, I've never heard of them including the parents in the shots - when my nieces photos were taken they were asleep and the photographer just snapped random shots of them in the hospital cot! They were pretty rubbish so my sister didn't buy any prints.
I'll make sure I have a nice outfit for him to wear but I don't think they'll let us use props. I plan on having my own professional pictures taken with me and OH when he's a few weeks old though, we have a photographer in the family so I'll get her to do a shoot for us :)

*Sarah* - oooh thats good news! :) All that worrying for nothing!! lol. DId they give you a guesstimation on size? 
Did they do your bloods?

*Laura* - yay for the pram! Nice that you were able to take care of the balance with the gift card and discount from the mag too! Its so nice when assistants go the extra mile to help like that!

*AFM* - just got back from the hospital. Got to see the actual consultant (once the nurse realised that she wasn't going to be able to calm me down by herself, hehe!) and he reassured me. He said they do things differently in different parts of the country (which still makes no sense to me!) and that while Devon were planning on taking me off all meds in the third trimester, Liverpool don't do that and prefer to keep patients on medication throughout.
He checked my test results and said everything seems fine, but yet AGAIN (for a THIRD time!) it turns out they didn't do the sodding antibodies test that they were supposed to run on the last lot of bloods they took from me!! So I STILL don't know how big the risk factor is for the baby having thyroid problems.

He discussed the possibilities with me though, and said that the baby may have some thyroid problems but they will relatively easy to treat and shouldn't result in him needing to have an operation - he said the midwives should be monitoring the babies heartbeat as if its higher than normal that would indicate a thyroid issue (I'm pretty sure the midwives aren't checking that, but at least now that I know they should be I can chase them up on it!).
They took the bloods AGAIN and have promised the antibodies test will definitely be done this time, and they'll mail me the results in about a week :dohh:

So that's done at least - I have my next midwife appointment on Monday, and my consultant appointment about the birth next Wednesday.

I decided to book onto an NCT antenatal/birth course just incase I end up not having a c section (even if they schedule one, I could end up going into labour before hand and I'd hate to be unprepared!) - so I've done that today, it starts on 16th March.

Is anybody else just dreading bed time at the moment?! There is just no such thing as comfort anymore :nope: It no longer exists...no matter what I try!

I also had a PROPER freak out in bed last night - I suddenly was just overcome with sheer panic about EVERYTHING!!!! The birth (after telling Sarah not to worry about it!), the parenting part...everything!!!! It suddenly all seemed so bloody scary!!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* I'm glad yuor consultant appointment went (relatively!) well. More blood?! Really?! They'll bleed you dry soon! But yes, now that you know your midwife needs to check LO's heart rate to see if that indicates any issues, you can make sure it's done at every appointment and noted etc. So overall, generally good news! I'm sure th NCT class will have good info on C-sections as well which you might find useful. And a parenting part as well to ease your panic from last night! Don't worry, mine faded pretty quickly. Just don't think about it and it goes away :haha: And nope, no weight estimate yet for my baby. Also, congrats on winning the tickets to the baby show! May this be the start of a long winning streak lol!

*Laura* I love the pram! And that is so clever that the carrycot converts to a car seat. I haven't ever heard of that before (and I have done extensive pram research lol!) It's definitely a huge bonus, as it means you can get LO lying flat straight out of the car presumably. I've also never seen it before - you are a trendsetter!

*Brittany* I have heard of perineal massage, but it grossed me out a little when I read about it :sick: :blush: The thought of letting dh do that to me?! NO WAY! I don't think I would even be comfy doing it to myself! Glad to hear I'm not the only one not packed and ready for impedning labour!

Now, after being so excited that my baby isn't a giant, I've gotten really worried that they are TOO SMALL! :haha: I am never happy! I mean, I know the really the midwife was relying on her feeling around and that isn't hugely accurate, and she didn't say LO is TOO small, just not huge! But the measurement of my fundal height (first one I've had done) was only 26cm? And surely should be 31/2cm? As I mentioned though, that was done by a student midwife who is brand new to it all, and she did have some trouble finding the top of my uterus. I know fundal height isn't hugely accurate, so maybe I don't need to worry...but of course I will anyway!

*Uk ladies* does everyone have a hospital appointment at 34 weeks? I meant to ask today if I get a scan, but with the student midwife and the faffing that was done (they couldn't get my blood out, so had to be jabbed twice, and got whooping cough) I forgot to ask. I'm curious to know whether this will entail a scan, and whether I'll get a weight estimate then?


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura, love the pushchair :) I am so excited about picking mine up!! 

Hayley, at least you got to see a doctor this time around and that you were able to discuss your medication. So are you just carrying on with the meds now? And unfortunately he is right about different areas... I come accross it quite a bit here. The country is split in to sections and each section has someone different running it and a different panel of people making the decisions. Think most of it comes down to finance frustratingly!!

Sarah, as for an appointment at 34 weeks, I didn't think there were anymore hospital appointments? Unless you are classed as high risk, therefore your monitored better. But if all is well you do only get 2 scans then the option of paying for any private ones. But NHS won't give you another unless you needed it. 

Bedtime at the moment isn't too bad for me, I am pretty much sleeping through. I am sooo tired during the day though :( its horrible. I've been getting backache too and LO is either sitting really low down or up high. Ahhh so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## doggylover

My hospital appointment was scheduled after my 20 week scan. I'm dual care - so hospital and midwife, not sure if that makes a difference? I think it's different everywhere as some people are saying same as you and there is no 34 week hospital appointment, some have had routine scans around that time, and some say that yes, definitely a scan at 34 weeks. I'm baffled! I should really just either wait and see, or ring and ask! 

My back has been getting sorer lately as well. I have read it a lot, and gave it a try last night - on all fours rocking my hips. I felt ridiculous...but it did definitely help! And sitting on my birthing ball has helped a lot too. Maybe time to steal another one?! ;) :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hahaha I think I'll be buying this one :p .... That's IF I can bring myself to get one though!! 

But yeah, definitely have a chat with your midwife and find out though. My next mw appointment is on Monday but not sure what is happening then as had all my bloods done last time. I guess it's just a route check up.


----------



## doggylover

I meant to ask my midwife today, and am so annoyed I didn't :growlmad: all the confusion with the student midwife being there confused me lol!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* Ha! I know, I'm going to be running on empty with regards to blood! I'm still bruised from the FIVE attempts it took them to get the blood out of me last week so I wasn't best pleased, but luckily the nurse actually managed to get it first time lol. Wonders will never cease!

Yeah I'm quite looking forward to the NCT classes! Although I'm now wondering if I'm overdone it, as I've also booked us in for Newborn Know How classes in february at the community centre lol. How much can we learn?!!!
But its all fun and it keeps me entertained while the last months drag lol.

Aww I know what you mean, one worry just seems to melt into the next doens't it?! Do you think we'll EVER be calm about anything ever again?! lol.
26 cms does seem small I must admit, I'm surprised the midwife didn't redo it herself to double check that the student hadn't got it wrong.
As for the scan, I haven't heard of having one at 34 weeks but I know they will do more if the babies growth isn't measuring up so I wonder if its related to that or if its just something done as standard where you are?
It might be worth ringing them and asking.

I know we have 34 week midwife appointment, so unless its just that but they're doing it at the hospital for some reason?

*Lauren* - Yeah they want me to carry on with the meds until after the birth. I'd rather stop them but they insisted it was better not to :shrug: 
It just seems strange how different areas of the same country use different meds at different stages, you'd think the NHS would stick to the same policies nation wide wouldnt you :/

Aww I'm sorry you're uncomfortable with back ache. You need a massage!!! I've been DYING to get a pregnancy massage, just wish I had the money!

I have my 32 week appointment on monday too, my notes give a breakdown of each appointment and it just says its to do the fetal growth measurements. Don't think there's any bloods at this one. 

*AFM*- OMG I'm SO excited! Not another competition win as such, but feels like one! I sent out a PR shot for my blog and I got a load of responses today, so I'm getting some freebies to try (Simple baby products, stretch mark creams, shower gels, etc) - but I was AMAZED to see a response from Bambeano Baby Bean Bags (the ones *Lauren* showed us last week) offering me a free baby bean bag to keep and review!!!!!
SCORE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww I'm so jealous!!! You should ask them if you can have two so you can send me one :rofl: I want a beanbag!! :) huge well done though, it's great that your getting so much attention, you must be proud of yourself.

Ooo I never thought about pregnancy massages... If I wasn't so damn ticklish is probably go for one! 

As for the meds you are best doing as they advise :( it must be horrible though not knowing what to do... But as we have said before, if you didn't need them they wouldn't ask you to carry them on and you have to think about your health too. We need a healthy fit mum for a healthy baby :) 

Sarah, maybe you should try measuring yourself? That's if you can find the top of your uterus though :) I am interested to know what I'm measuring as I feel as though I haven't grown much at all for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lol! A few of the companies who are sending me stuff have asked me if they can send extras to do competitions for my followers, and one company has given me a voucher code for my readers to get money off (I'll share that here when I get it incase anybody wants some!) - I wonder if I can get a discount code out of Bambeano too?! lol!

You should try blogging you know! All I did was send out a PR request through Response Source's website and the companies just come to you with offers, its really easy! :happydance:

I am pleased, I've been writing since I was really young but I never took it seriously until I got bored when I had to stop working when I got pregnant!!! So its been a good push for me hehe!

Yeah, I'm gonna start taking it again :wacko: I'll feel better once I've got the anitbodies test back, if they will just bloody do it this time!!!! Third time lucky! :dohh:

They'll prob measure you on Monday at your midwife appointment :) I feel the opposite - I think I've had an enormous growth spurt over the last two weeks!!!! eeeeek!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley that is such great news about your blog!! You lucky woman! Well, not luck I suppose, hard work! But great news. Enjoy all your little freebies, and may there be many more to come!

Honest a lord, my arm is AGONY after my whooping cough vaccine. I couldn't sleep last night because it was so sore, and it really limited how I could sleep (ie on my right hand side or not at all. So it was really not at all...) so now I am exhausted and in agony. Wonderful start to a Thursday!!!


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - Glad you got to speak with the actual consultant, hope it helped a little :hugs: Sorry your had to have more bloods! Great stuff about the freebies too :thumbup:

*DoggyLover* - I've never seen a carseat that does it either. It's really good because you can also have it laid down flat in the back of the car if LO is asleep and it just lays accross the seats and fastens in with the normal seatbelt :) That way you don't have to wake baby up or have them sat upright whilst asleep.
I've got a hospital appointment at 37 weeks, I only found out/realised the other day that my care is 'Consultant Led' - I think it's because my BMI was like 1 point over what it should have been at my booking in appointment. Saying that, i've lost weight since but they won't change it, apparently they have to go by your starting weight :growlmad: Stupid! I don't think they offer a scan unless they think baby is big/small for that week though :shrug: My midwife said to mention my 3D scan measurements to them and they might change my dates or look into it further for me..

*AsForMe* - I've been really busy this week trying to sort out what furniture we have and seeing if there's anything extra we need - there's a dining room in the new house so needed a couple of extra bits. 

I managed to get a brand new cream two seater sofa for £40 off of a local Buy/Sell facebook page which got delivered to my parents on Monday, then yesterday we went and picked up a dining table which I got off of eBay for £25 - Bargains!
Because one of the downstairs rooms is quite large, i'm planning on putting the dining table at one end and the two seater at the other and having it as a sort of 'Day Room' then the smaller room as our proper living room.
Other than that, I think we should have enough curtains, accessories to kit it out :)

I'm struggling this week - I feel huge, heavy and just plain tired :(

I've had enough of working now, there's nothing to do when I get here as business is quiet so it means me coming in and trying to keep myself busy in an office on my own. Luckily, i've only got 2 weeks left :coffee:

Baby is laid really low again lately so i'm struggling all the time with pain/discomfort and she's taken to kicking/punching into my right hip-bone.
Because of how low she is, my ladyparts constantly feel like i've pulled a muscle in them which makes any kind of movement hurt - like hell! Even a simple task like crossing my legs is agony. I caved and took some co-codamol last night but I don't really want to be taking it, i've heard mixed reviews :nope:

Sorry for the long whiney post but here's my enormous self to lighten the mood :flow:

Ps. Had to stop cropping the photos down because i've stopped fitting in the frame :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=558927&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1359626907https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=558929&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1359626915


----------



## MrsHippo

Ooo you just reminded me that I still have to get mine done!! I will book an appointment when I go on Monday. Sorry to hear you have a sore arm though :( 

I am so fed up with work this week, so glad it's Friday tomorrow. 

I'd love to have a blog but I know you have to be dedicated don't you.. Maybe I could look in to it when I go off? I'll have plenty of time on my hands then :)

Laura, that sofa was a great bargain :) bet you can't wait until your moved!! 
I too am totally fed up with work as I've said. I come in to work at 8:30 and I have no energy, I just want to sleep and to make matters worse - work is also very quiet!!! I'm pulling my hair out. All I want to do is go home :( I have 22 days left before I go off and it can't come soon enough. Also, my office chair is so uncomfortable it hurts my back but if I sit upright bean digs in to my ribs... So I just can't win. 
Nice bump piccy :) I need to take one of me. I'll do it sometime soon.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I wouldn't stress too much about the size of your baby. Especially since the baby was measured by a student who could have easily made an error if they haven't had a lot of practice. 

The perineal massage was weird to me too. Like you I don't even feel comfortable doing it let alone having DH do it. I think when DH read the paper on how to do it, it weirded him out a bit too. :rofl:

Also, I know I'm not in the UK but my next appointment is a 33 week one and all my paper it says an US is only needed if the mother is diabetic or hypertensive.

*Laura* Congrats on deciding on your pram, must be nice to have that purchase out of the way.

Great deals on the furniture too! I might have to start checking ebay and buy/sell FB pages when DH and I decide on getting a new dining room table. 

Your bump looks lovely!!

*Hayley*, so glad your appointment went alright. At least it seems the risk for your baby having any kind of serious thyroid issues seems low which must be a relief. 

I hope you enjoy your class. I thought there was a lot of good information in my class. We even covered C Section a bit as well since even though the ladies in the class are planning a vaginal birth, a C Section can still happen so I would think you will be able to get information on both types of birth. I remember before you were talking about there not being any classes focused on C Sections.

I also dread night time as well. I hate every time I wake up and have to go to the bathroom, roll over because I'm too uncomfortable on every side, it just takes so much effort and I moan and groan so much from it being so uncomfortable that I probably sound like I'm dying all night. Last night I actually tried to convince myself that I didn't have to pee that bad just so I wouldn't have to get out of bed. :haha:

As for massages, at my class we had a chiropractor come in and show us massage techniques to help various aches and pains. We also get a complimentary appointment at her office should we choose to use it for taking the class. Maybe you'll get something like that at your class.

*AFM*, not much to update on. Just been working on my two cross stitch projects (the quilt and the birth announcement) since I was in the mood to get stuff done on them. I also have another project coming today so I'm really excited to have that to work on when I need a break from the cross stitch. Anyone ever try one of these huggable latch hooks? I never have before so no idea how it's going to turn out but this is the one I got. https://www.joann.com/mcg-textiles-...ffed-animal-latch-hook-kit-15-tall/xprd72643/


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* Thanks! :)

Wow you got some real bargains with the furniture! Well done you! 
I hope the two weeks left at work goes quickly :/

Sorry to hear you've been so uncomfortable. I'm really starting to worry about the next 9 weeks or so - if its THIS uncomfortable now and its only going to get worse, can you imagine?! I don't think I'm up to it ! :wacko:

Your bump looks beautiful!!!

*Lauren* - Yeah with a blog I guess the best way is to do regular posts. I have a sort of weekly schedule I stick to! I used to blog when I was working, it was doable (Blogger is a REALLY easy site to use, and you can schedule blog posts so I used to write them on a weekend and schedule them to go up throughout the week!) but its definitely easier when you're off!!
It could be something fun to keep you occupied while on mat leave, definitely!
And "Mummy" blogs are SO popular. I've had SEVENTEEN more offers from companies today, it is literally mind blowing!!!! Let me know if you do decide to start and I can give you some tips on PR companies to approach etc!

*Brittany* - Thanks! :) Yeah it is a relief. The breakdown of the classes did mention c section so I think it will be discussed, though probably only briefly but thats better than nothing at all! :) 

Lol I'm the same with trying to convince myself I'm not desperate for the bathroom!! Its getting worse and worse for me now....I must have had to get up about 11 times last night :wacko:
I've never tried making anything like that but that penguin is adorable!!! :)

*Sarah* - Thanks!! :) I'm really excited!
Aww I'm sorry about your arm - mine was like that too, so sore it was hard to sleep on it! Weird coz the flu one didn't bother me whatsoever!!!
Mine took about 2 days to stop hurting after the whooping cough one :/

*AFM* - I've woken up feeling like absolute crap today. I don't know what is wrong with me! EVERY part of my body is aching, even my eyeballs! My head is pounding, I feel so sluggish and tired and I am STARVING constantly but I just don't feel like eating :/
I hate today.....

Seriously, a possible 9 more weeks of this.....arrrrrgh. 

My bump feels SO HEAVY to lug around, and I had been lucky up until now with not needing to pee all that much but NOW....geez, its literally every 5 minutes. I'm wondering if I can talk my mum into a stanna stairlift coz seriously...it is some effort getting my arse up those stairs so often!!! :wacko:


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - Forgot to say, the hospital isn't my _next_ appointment.. I have MW on 14th Feb (32w), MW app & home visit at 36w (homebirth check) and then i'll have the hospital appointment at 37w :dohh:

Didn't want you to think that was the only appointment I had :haha:

*AsForMe* - Totally feeling sorry for my self lately. I feel so tired and run down in general - i'm so glad it's Friday!
Woke up this morning with a nice big coldsore errupting on my bottom lip :growlmad: and absolutely no energy - I literally had to watch telly in bed for 10 minutes before I could do anything. 

My get-up-and-go definitely got-up-and-left :nope: x


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, I know a couple of you are having trouble with your noses but have any of you had/got this?

*If you're queezy, don't read!*

Woke up this morning and my nose was stuffed/full (sorry!)

Went to blow it but couldn't so had to pick it :shy: and it was a big lump of snot/bogey/blood :sick:

I keep needing to blow my nose cause it's irritating me, feels like cold - but when I do it's like blood/snot :shrug:

WHY?!


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies sounds like we are all feeling a bit rubbishy this week :hugs: to everyone! 

I managed to get some more sleep last night (went to bed at 9pm, after a nap from 6.30-7pm!) and slept a little better, so feeling much brighter today. We have a super busy weekend though, and I just want to do NOTHING :(

*Brittany* is it the penguin you are making?! It's adorable!! I wish (as mentioned previously) I had any crafty talents, you will have so many hand made lovely bits for Aiden, and that's so nice for him to have and keep.

*Hayley* I hope you are feeling better today :hugs: And I am the same with the pee. In the evening it's the worst. And I am now going twice at night instead of just once. Fun! Plus every so often my child decides to poke/headbutt my bladder which makes it sting, and then I have to go right away lol! Oh pregnancy! And 17 offers for stuff for your blog?! Amazing!!

*Laura* Sorry you are feeling so crappy :hugs: I hope it's just a phase and you start to feel brighter soon, and your get up and go gets up and comes back!! 

Oh, baby is kicking away right now. Well maybe not kicking so much as trying to bust out of there :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura, I've had that problem for months now :blush: it drives me mad. But like you, I can't just blow. So frustrating. And yes it contains a bit of blood which is completely normal in pregnancy due to increased blood up in your veins. It should start to go once LO is here. I have developed a cherry amingioma :( for those who don't know what it is, it's like a blood filled blister but is basically irrupted blood vessels. When I first got it a few weeks ago it was about the size of a pin head (on my back this is) and I thought it was a spot so curiosity got the better of me lol... But it bled. A lot. Then when it eventually stopped i noticed it had become bigger. It has bled about 6 times or so now, everytime getting bigger :( so now it's huge and I hate hate hate it. I have to wear a plaster so 1. I don't see it 2. So I don't catch it and make it worse. Apparently they are more common in the elderly and in some cases can come up in people younger, pregnant women being most common. The only way to get rid of it is to have it lazered which the NHS might not fund as they are harmless. So most people have to pay for it. I haven't seen a doctor yet but when I do I hope I can have it treated on NHS as I am young and it makes me so self conscious. Damn pregnant body!!! 

Apart from that though I am actually in a good mood today. I have felt like utter crap all week so it was really nice to wake up in a good mood with energy!!! After work I have loads of housework to get on with for the viewing tomorrow. Got my sister coming over in the morning too so once the viewing has finished we will go in to town for some lunch and a spot of shopping :) 

And thanks Hayley, ill defo let you know if I decide to do it :) oh, are you going to the baby and toddler show tomorrow or Sunday? I completely forgot it was this weekend so can't go tomorrow but thinking about going Sunday. If your going tomorrow can you let me know how it is? Id hate to drive all that way for it to be rubbish. Although if that happens I could always go shopping instead hehe


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* I'm glad you were able to sleep! If I nap at all in the day I have no chance of sleep at night, so thats really good!

Ouch with the stinging bladder! I can never tell what part of me is being poked/headbutted so maybe bean hasn't found my bladder in that way yet?! I can tell when his foot is in my rib....that hurts.

Two toilet trips sounds like bliss to me right now - I counted last night, I got up to wee SEVEN times. And I wouldn't mind but I was only actually in bed for 5 hours coz I ended up just giving up!!

*Laura* - eew. lol. Aww that sounds horrible. I have had some bunged up-ness but no blood at all for me yet. :wacko:

*Lauren* - Oh no, that sounds so annoying :( I would speak to the GP and see what they say. Ages ago I wanted a mole freezing off purely for vanity reasons and my GP just did it in his office! I know its different with lasering but you never know they might just do it on the NHS!

Aww I've got to go on Sunday coz Jon is working all day Saturday. I'll let you know if anybody I know goes on Saturday though, one girl I know did mention on Facebook that she was going on the sat so I did ask her to let me know what its like!

If its no good, its right opposite Liverpool One so you could always go there instead :winkwink:

*AFM* - FED UP.

Didn't fall asleep until 7 AM this morning....SERIOUSLY, 7 AM!!! I just layed there for hours totally unable to get comfortable.
Then OH started thrashing around, throwing a strop because I was keeping him awake (?!?!?!??!!) and went and slept in the spare room! SO I was FUMING with him this morning and he's still getting the silent treatment - I mean, COME ON!! He had ONE disturbed night....try not being able to sleep ANY night!!!!!!! Grrrr :growlmad:

So when I eventually fell asleep I stayed there until noon, then obviously had to get up - and now every part of me is aching like mad.

I mentioned this to my Mum before and it turned into a sodding competition - apparently my sister is MUCH sicker than I am!! I DON'T CARE!!!!! She's not pregnant too!!! :D


----------



## baby_nurse

*sleeping* Aw sorry to hear all you ladies are suffering so much with sleep. Touch wood I've not been too bad. It takes me a little longer to get comfortable and I wake a few times needing the loo but I'm not too bad. The only trouble I've been having with sleep is having really weird vivid dreams/nightmares! I've had them all through pregnancy but they've been more intense the last few weeks and are so odd!! People who I haven't seen for years (old school friends/ex's/even people I've never met!) crop up!! Often they are naughty dreams as well :blush::haha: but weird naughty dreams! Other times they are just plain odd, but always really vivid and when I wake up I feel all confused and odd lol! Wow crazy hormones maybe!! 

*Laura* Love your buggy and so neat that it folds down flat in the car, never seen one that does that before! 

*liverpoollass* glad you got to see your consultant and smooth things out. Hope you feel more reassured now. Glad you've booked some classes as well, as I said I found them really useful and hope you will too. Maybe mention to your class leader about your planned c section and she can give you some more info. Would you find it useful to have tour of hospital as well? We are doing that as well, you might find it helpful. Have you looked into doing any relaxation or anything to prepare and maybe help your anxiety? My friend lent me a book on hypnobirthing and although its a bit hippy in places I have found a lot of it really useful as I suffer from anxiety/depression so am planning to listen to the cd to try and calm me down and keep my anxiety at bay and just prepare me a little. It's quite a personal choice though and not for everyone. 

*sarah* try not to worry about small baby, they will send you for a growth scan if they are really worried but it sounds to me like the student midwife got it a bit wrong! I don't think I have anymore hospital appointments or scans just seeing midwife/gp as I am low risk pregnancy.

*aches and pains* sorry to all the ladies suffering from aches and pains this week :hugs: they say the last trimester is the hardest and its pretty daunting to think we have 8 weeks left and it'll only get heavier! I feel lucky as don't ache that much compared to some people. My SPD hurts alot at times but as long as I keep varying where I sit and walk around little and often it helps. I do feel larger and more lumbersome by the day though! It's such an effort to get up/bend down/turn over! Not painful as such just difficult! I'm trying to keep semi active though and have small walks and hope that helps. Maybe for some of you it might be worth getting a bump band if your finding your bump heavy? I find it quite helpful as it lifts bump off your hips and just relieves the pressure a bit. 

There is a lot of coughs and colds going around though at the mo, my OH has suffered all week and feeling sorry for himself bless him. So maybe a few of your are under the weather because of that? I always hate this time of year, miserable weather, cold and lots of bugs around! 

*as for me* OH surprised me last night by suggesting we have a little getaway before baby arrives, his treat! So I think end of February we are staying in a lovely 4 star hotel near York, we saw a deal online which includes overnight stay, use of spa and 1 hr treatment, afternoon tea and 3 course dinner and breakfast, all for £99 pp! Sounds lovely and relaxing. Just what we need before LO arrives! I also love York so we might have a little wander round the city and castle as well. Really looking forward to that and really touching that he suggested it bless him.


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - I don't feel as bad about my nightly toilet trips now compared to your seven :hugs:!
Wow 7am?! I think i'd of just laid there crying if it was me :haha: My OH seems to be moaning about how i'm interupting his sleep, taking up too much room and generally annoying in bed lately :growlmad: 
If we had a spare bed still, i'd definitely be sending him in there! :haha: 
I'd love for them to be pregnant for 24 hours.. just so that they can see how uncomfortable it can be and how the 'lovely kicks' aren't always so lovely :nope:

*Alex* - Extremely jealous of your trip to York :sulk:


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* I am unbelievably jealous of your trip away. What a great thing for him to suggest doing! That will be such a lovely time for you both to relax before LO arrives. And LOL at your dreams! Maybe DH thinks some of them will be put into practice if he takes you for a romantic weekend away!?!?

*Hayley* seven toilet trips?! Sorry I complained, my 2 are nothing at all in comparison! You poor thing! Sounds like you have been having it rough in the sleep department :hugs:

*OHs and bed...* yes. What is this with them moaning that we are keeping them up?! I mean, this baby is half them, so they should get half the disrupted sleep at least! Plus, we are doing them a favour, setting them up for the weeks, months...maybe years...ahead when they get no sleep! Actually, my DH sleeps through anything (except apparently this hippo going to the bathroom and back into bed!) so I will be doing all the night time getting up no doubt!


----------



## MrsHippo

7 trips is a lot during the night! Mine changes, some nights I can get up 2 or 3 times for a wee and others I don't go at all. I always wake up in the morning needing one though, it's one way to get me out of bed! ;) 

I am one for strange dreams anyway. All very vivid too, bet if I wrote them all down when I woke up I'd be able to write really messed up stories haha. I had a sexy dream last night (I'm always my non pregnant self though!!) but I don't complain about having them. If I can't enjoy it in real life at the moment, the least I can do is enjoy it in my dreams lol :p 
But I'll give you an example of a REALLY messed up one. My family were enjoying a pleasant bike ride through the countryside and we stumbled accross some sheep. Cutting long dream short, somehow my sister got bum raped by one of them hahaha but in my dream I couldn't help her because I found it so funny. Once the sheep got off her she was traumatised and got back on her bike and cycled off! That was a while ago and to this day still haven't told her haha... So yes, very weird dreams!!! 

I ordered this little knitted dress from baby baker at debenhams a few weeks back. After about 4 weeks I still hadn't received it so rang debenhams and asked where my order was... Turned out the courier left it on the letter box. Well I certainly had nothing on there so just assumed someone had taken it as it isn't secure at all. Anyway, they refunded me as they no longer sold them (sale item) and that money went back in the bank yesterday. Got home from work today to miraculously find a debenhams parcel sitting on the glass recycling boxes... It was only my dress. So I now have a free baby baker dress :) which by the way is adorable!! It's so soft too!! Brought it in 3-6 month but can't wait to put it on her with a little pair of tights and little shoes :D


----------



## baby_nurse

Oh dear 
So I was looking through my maternity notes this morning and noticed my stupid doctor plotted my growth wrong on the chart. I've actually jumped up loads and baby has gone from measuring small to too large! This sent me into a bit of a panic. So I decided to test my urine (nurse in me!) and I've got quite a lot of sugar in my urine, d'oh!! I'm trying not to panic too much because 1) it doesn't necessarily mean I have gestational diabetes and 2) even if it is GD hopefully I can control it with diet. Tbh I kinda knew I was pushing things as I am drinking/eating waaayyy too much sugar! 

I will give my midwife a ring Monday and see what she says (probably nothing as she's a bit crap!) but need to let her know none the less I suppose. Bit gutted as pregnacy has been going quite well so far but trying to stay positive. Just a bit of a pain and worry on my mind.

Mrshippo your dream really made me giggle! Sounds a t like the kind of dreams I've been having!!


----------



## doggylover

Alex I love that you have stuff to test your urine in your house! Fingers crossed its nothing and just a one off. 

Someone on another thread told me about a Cow and Gate diet calculator for pregnancy app for your phone. I downloaded it last night and its a great way to keep track of what you are eating. I was very pleased to find out my bread/cereals intake and fruit intake are super. But like you Alex, my sugar intake isn't so great at all.........!


----------



## baby_nurse

Haha yes I have wee test sticks plus a BP machine! I'm like a walking GP surgery! Probably not good though for stress levels! Well just been for a lovely nice walk, re tested urine and its clear of sugar now so hopefully was a one off high reading due to my biscuit breakfast! I'm definetely going to keep an eye on it though and try and limit my sugar intake. 

I'm still a bit worried bout my jump in growth. I can't decide if he wrote 31cm by accident and what he plotted was the real number or if he plotted 31cm wrong on the chart. If its the later then I've had a massive growth surge which I'm not sure if that's ok or not. Hopefully it'll be ok at my next appointment


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Alex* Omg I am SO JEALOUS! You're having a "Babymoon"! :D I keep telling Jon I want one, he has yet to take the enormous hint! lol. 

Yeah I think I will tell the class leader about the c section. Thats IF it goes ahead though! I'm still entirely in the dark atm, could be a natural birth for all I know!!! Thats why I've booked the classes really.
I'm a bit worried that they're too late in the day though! I mean, they are the 16th and 17th March - doesn't that seem like its cutting it fine for an April 4th due date?! I could easily go early! eeek!

I haven't really looked into hypnobirthing (I get put off by seeing hippy dippy types on OBEM and they always annoy me, I end up hoping the baby splits them in two! But I don't know why as I AM quite hippy dippy ish in many ways....I go to spiritual fayres, read tarot cards, use crystals, etc etc! It _should_ be right up my alley!) - I might give it a little google today and see what I think.

I've been offered the chance to interview this A List celeb birth doctor who has a new book out called The Gentle Birthing Method, so maybe I'll ask her for some tips! :D

Good idea about the bump bands. I've ordered some online, def worth a try!!!!

As for your measurements, 31 cms would be about what you're supposed to be wouldn't it? (Or 32 for you?) Or is it that you're worried that you're measuring more than that? 

*Laura* - Yeah, I pretty much did lay there crying lol. I cried when I got up too. I've basically just been crying pretty consistently! :D

Lol! I'd love OH to be pregnant - I swear he thinks he is though! He walks around holding his tummy and complaining about not feeling well about as much as I do, I don't know why he's under the illusion that I have any sympathy for him whatsoever! :D

*Lauren* - Tell me about it! I think its basically that Bean has realised he's been missing a torture opportunity - as I haven't had any problems with weeing until the last week, I was able to do the 6 hour journey from Devon to Liverpool twice without needing a wee stop once! - now all of a sudden its absolute overload!! All day and all night long, I constantly need a wee. 
back on her bike and cycled off! That was a while ago and to this day still haven't told her haha... So yes, very weird dreams!!! 

LMAO at your dream!! That makes me feel so much better about the bizzaro dreams I have been having!

Woooo for the Baby Baker dress!! Score! :D

*Sarah* - Thanks! :cry: Lol I'm glad my OH isn't the only one who gets annoyed! 

*AFM* - I'm feeling slightly better today thank goodness, but am typically home alone and bored senseless. OH was off on holiday ALL week and I was too unwell to go anywhere :( Typical!!!

I'm getting REALLY paranoid about going into labour on my own atm - whats everybodys OHs doing about paternity leave?
I am just worried coz OH is on a temp contract and apparently isn't entitled to Paternity leave, so would have to take it unpaid or use holiday (which he hasnt got much of left) - and also, they won't let him have his phone out on his desk until the week before my due date.
And my parents go to stay in Devon every few weeks for a week at a time, so they'll be going when I'm around 34 weeks and again when I'm 37 weeks! 
So during those times, I'll be totally dependant on OH to be there if I go into labour and he won't be easily contactable :(
Scary!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, that's ridiculous that they won't let OH keep his phone out. He needs to keep it in a pocket right close to him so he feels as soon as it rings, and can check it on the sly. Very disappointing about not being entitled to paternity leave as well. Hopefully baby will come when your mum and dad are here, and can hold the fort with your until OH arrives.

For us, it's not a problem. We own a shop, and when the baby decides the time has arrived to make an appearance, a family friend (who helps out in the shop anyway) has said they will be there in 10 minutes. My dad and this friend will then split the next two weeks between them to allow Simon to have a good stretch of time off, which is great.

Alex, glad to hear the sugar levels went down. Did the dr measure you as 31cm, and write that down, and then plot a higher number on your graph? If so I would assume the plotting is a mistake rather than the measurement. Can you measure yourself to check? I finally got round to measuring my own fundal height last night. I used online instructions to find the bits needed, then got OH to bring in the tape measure and I was bang on 32cm. I was so pleased as I was convinced the student nurse during the week measured me wrongly, so it was a relief!

Afm, I got a letter today telling me my bloods showed low iron. My brother is a Dr and says its very common in pregnancy, because of fluid retention which can dilute the blood samples, and not to worry too much. I bought a supplement to take, but I was a little surprised as my prenatal has 100% of the RDA of iron in it, so now I'm wondering if its a good enough supplement :shrug: 

We ordered the material for the nursery curtains today. I nearly died when it came to £70- I could have bought them for much less! But my SIL is paying for it as she is making the curtains so its her gift to us for the baby, which isn't so bad!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* I know, its so annoying. OHs phone is like decades old (He refuses to update it!) and the vibrate function doesn't work - so thats not even an option! :/

Aww thats handy about the shop arrangement!

Glad to hear you're measuring right. I want OH to measure me again tonight, I've got a feeling I'm in for a shocker so I'd rather know now so I can prepare my face for when the midwife tells me the measurements on monday lol.

Did the Drs letter not tell you what to do about the iron levels? If you're anemic they should put you on iron tablets anyway shouldn't they?
Are the over-the-counter ones the same?

*AFM* - I've had a massive panic today! I got out the bath before and my bump had suddenly dramatically changed in appearance?!
I swear - its dropped LOADS, its much rounder and "pop"ier than it was yesterday, and its solid! What on earth?!!!!
I've had loads of crazy movements from Bean too - scary!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I had a bit of a panic earlier too!! I was sitting on the sofa after a day of being busy and I started getting BH but quite bad... then she was moving around funny, well not funny, but I could really feel her deep in my stomach - rather than towards the surface. Its gone back to normal now but it made me panic about the whole early labour thing again and that I had nothing ready for hospital. I think its a sign that I should do it soon....so I am doing it tomorrow lol!! I think the next couple of months is going to be like this - worrying about every odd thing happening. My colleague asked me yesterday whether I had my hospital bag packed yet, when I said no she didn't go ''oh but you must!!'' but kindly reminded me that some CAN come early. I haven't thought about going in to labour by myself. Until now. lol. Adam works away, he can be a few hour drive away sometimes. I know he has asked work to be local from mid March but his company are crap and their local will still be a couple of hours away even though they will have something closer to home. Its like they purposely try and piss people off. My mum is going on holiday in March too. I guess if worse comes to worse I could always ask my sister to come, but then she doesn't drive so I'll end up with her OH with me too and he is the last person I want hanging around. He is lovely but he is one of those people that you can't spend too long around because they just irritate you lol. If not I have my stepmum, as much as she does my head in at times she is supportive. Then if I can't get anyone else I think I'll just go by myself, I don't even want to consider OH's family. Oh dear, lets hope that doesn't happen to either of us!!! I'm sure it won't but you never know. You will have to make sure there is someone on stand by at all times. 

Alex, sounds as though they have just made a mistake. You should try and measure yourself as others have said. I think I felt my uterus earlier....I felt something round up at the top of my bump, it didn't feel like baby so I am assuming that is the top of the uterus? I feel as though I haven't changed much over the last couple of weeks....my friend who had her baby the other weekend stopped growing around this stage. Well not stop, but slowed. She ended up with quite a small bump and she was telling me that the mw's were surprised when she pushed out a 7'12 baby as apparently she had a small bump. So I suppose the bump size isn't 100%, we could have loads of water or hardly any. But if you were too small then they would monitor you. I wonder what happens if the baby is too big, do you think they monitor you then? 

So today I went in to the Radley shop to find a big bag (for my hospital bag) and came out with this instead :) Its the grey one I have. 

https://www.radley.co.uk/barmpton-large-baby-bag

I know its a little expensive but I have had my eye on them for a while now, think they are different.... think a lot of people are buying those pink lining ones so I wanted something else :) I also went and spent about 65 pounds in NEXT this morning :/ I only brought 4 things!!!! We spend about 35 in the sales and came back with loads. So glad I brought stuff then instead of leaving it all until now. 

Had the viewing today too, I think it went pretty well. It was a young couple who currently rent an apartment up the road. They were only here for like 2 minutes though haha. It is always a little awkward so if they decided to come back for a 2nd viewing I will defo be asking the agent to come so I can go out. But fingers crossed. They did tell me they were off to another viewing once they left us so I guess it just depends on what they are after. When she looked at the bathroom she went 'a bathrooms just a bathroom isn't it, its all about the main living space' lol... but our kitchen is probably the highlight of this place but living space itself is quite small compared to some others, but then I think our finish is done to a high standard. So we will see...

So tonight I am by myself :( Adam has gone off to a friends 'lads only' house party. I have mixed feelings about it. Normally it wouldn't bother me but this time it does. I think its because I can't do anything at the moment, I can't go to the cinema because I find it uncomfortable to sit there for that long, can't go out in to town because I got really upset last time I did, can't do anything too physical like bowling.....I'm not one for spending the evening at a friends house either and I have no one to meet to go out for a meal or something like that because they either have kids or they are out down town. But its like he can go off, enjoy himself, get drunk and I have to sit in. Oh and I am taxi tonight too...so I can't even chill out. But I know that if I told him to make his own way back he will be out to all hours of the morning and that will just make me really angry. I think I am just being hormonal but I think its the whole 'if I can't do it then you shouldn't be allowed to either'. But throughout the whole pregnancy he has only been out a couple of times and thats normally just to the local for a couple of hours. So I can't really complain. But we have always been ones to go out all the time at weekends ect and now all of a sudden I can't do anything but he can :'( Oh and he is going away for a stag weekend at the begining of June I think it is. LO will only be a couple of months if that, depending on when she comes. At this very moment in time I feel like my life has already come to a holt :cry:

Oh and to add, he hasn't once text me or anything since he went. If it was me out and he was at home I'd be getting phone calls and texts all the time. *sighs*


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I've been getting those sorts of movements too! eeek!

I think you're right, its a sign to be more prepared lol. 
Sorry I didnt mean to scare anybody about the lone labour thing lol. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen to any of us!!!

My aunty lives across the road so if worst came to worst I'd have to call her - but I think I'd probably rather just do it on my own! lol.

If the baby is too big I believe they do monitor you, as sometimes it can be Big Baby syndrome - I saw somebody talking about it on the third tri boards a while ago! She had been diagnosed with it so they'd given her a c-section early - the baby was about 11 lbs I think, he didn't look massive but the umbilical cord looked like a big thick piece of rope, it was gigantic!!

*swoon* at your Radley bag!!

I can't decide what to use for my hospital bag - I have tons of massive bags but I stupidly left them all in storage in Devon. So I'm not sure I want to splash out on a new expensive one, I'd like to go to Primark and get one of their big bags but I can't be bothered with the queues!
I do love the Pink lining bags but it seems silly as I already have a changing bag that comes with my pram and matches it, so I'd be better off not buying an extra changing bag....

So I'm a bit stuck! lol. I have bought my nursing pads and two nighties so far...need everything else still though. Oops!


Aww I'm sorry you're feeling down :( I can totally understand how you're frustrated with OH going out when you can't and I wouldn't be too happy about the stag night either if I were you.
You should make sure you arrange a fun night out for around the same time as his stag weekend, so you have a night when YOU can go out and have fun and he can be on babysitting duty.
Just coz we're going to be mummies, doesn't mean our lives have to stop (though I bet we'll find once they're here that we don't actually want to go anywhere without them lol). :hugs:

*AFM* - been really freaking out about my change in my bump appearance, so I measured it. Then got OH to measure it to double check.
Its gone in reverse :/
I was 32 cm when the midwife last measured me about 2 weeks ago- now I'm 30 cm! 
I know my measurements are right coz I actually found it REALLY easy to find the top of my uterus for once! 
So either the midwifes last measurements were wrong - or baby has dropped/engaged?! My mum says they can engage and then come back up again so its nothing to worry about but erm....eeek?!


----------



## MrsHippo

Well I just spoke to him and now I feel like a right bitch....but I'm kind of annoyed at the same time. I asked him when he wanted picking up and he was telling him how he don't mind getting a taxi, I said that if he did that he would just take the piss coming home and he started going on about how often I have gone out before and he has been at home and that I don't mind him coming in late when he is at work. AT WORK. I don't have an f*ing choice but to be ok with it when its work. And as for the going out in the past he has chosen to stay in while I went out. THEN he had the cheek to say 'your pregnant, you need to sleep. Need to make sure bean is healthy' blablabla. My reply was 'thats easy for you to say when your out drinking' then he got all arsey telling me to pick him up now. Oh and he said that I was more than welcome to go there - he told me it was a 'lads night' and so did Mark when I dropped them off.... so since when was I ever pissing welcome??? 

Its not that I don't want him going out enjoying himself its just the fact that I am sat here bored not being able to do anything because I am f*ing pregnant and now I feel really really crappy :cry: :cry: :cry: and I feel like a bad person for moaning at him for being out. So I text him and just told him to get a taxi back whenever. Otherwise I will just get moaned at when we get home. I don't want to deal with that. So instead I am just going to have to hang around and see what time he comes home because I certainly won't be able to sleep with him out...... god I feel so pathetic :cry:

I'm so sorry for the moan girls. I just needed to get it off my chest. Don't really have anyone else to talk to x

Oh and Hayley, I am sure everything is fine. My belly looks as though it has dropped sometimes and looks smaller but always seem to go back to normal eventually. Think it depends on where they are lying?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Aw Hun don't worry about the rant.
My ex used to be like that. He'd turn up a 4am or ring me nog knowing where he was going or where he was. I could never sleep when he was out either.

Hope you get it all sorted today. Fingers crossed anyway.

Sorry I've not been around. Just lots of little issues surrounding that hospital visit. Got another water infection. Iron and b12 low so going on tablets again.

Lost some of my plug and baby is 4/5ths engaged. Just feeling totally low about it all.

My parents came to see me this weekend to help out which has been great.

Will catch up this week xxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww bless you :( I read that the mucus plug does repair itself though. I assume you've been put on antibiotics and stuff for the infection? Sorry you've not been feeling great :hugs: 

I feel a bit better this morning. I felt really upset last night though, he got in about 1 but totally blanked me and just ended up going to bed. I think he was really drunk though...but even still, there was no need to be like that. We haven't spoke about it this morning, it will just start an argument so id rather just get on with my day. 

I do apologise again for my moaning. Think I worked myself up a little too much.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Dont apologise we're all extra sensitive and if it bothers you then it needs getting out! 
No-one should mind that.

My ex used to argue with me when he got home and smashed things up occasionally. Sometimes it's just not worth the stress of the argument. Hope you're ok :hugs:

Yeah on antibiotics and iron tablets. All exciting stuff! The plug. An repair so hopefully it's doing just that!

Missed so much on this thread. A few things I remember reading:
No lactating, yet!
Not packed my bag either and everything seems to have an issue with that.
Don't have a bag list (plan on pinching one of yours!) 

I can't remember what else I missed:

Liverpool Lass, sorry about your tablets and how you're feeling. Wish there was something I could say/do to help.

Xx


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* I love your change bag! It is absolutely lovely! I'm glad the viewing went kind of well - I always found it so awkward looking round people's houses that we never stayed long, even if we loved it! So fingers crossed that it will turn out well. What about the guy that came before, who had the kid who stayed with him on weekends? Hear anything after that? And everyone is allowed to moan about OH - that's just part of having one! I'm sorry you had such a crappy night last night. Does oh know how worried you are about going into labour and him not being there? I know that's not connected directly to this, but maybe if he did he would be more reluctant to go out (drinking especially) and leave you alone. And do not apologise for moaning - half of my pregnancy has been spent moaning about something so far! And still plenty of time to go - its our prerogative at the minute :hugs:

*Hayley* I have heard that babies can go down and then back up again as well. I wouldn't worry too much about the bump size (says me after panicking about mine being too small!) as I think they are super inaccurate at telling what baby is actually doing and how they are growing. But you have a mw appointment tomorrow? Make sure you double check with her, but its sure all is fine. LO can't shrink ;) 

*Nicola* :hugs: sorry to hear you are having a rough time. My LO is also head down, and at 4/5 engaged they could easily move back up again. Like Lauren, I've also heard that the plug can regenerate, and have heard about people losing it at 30 weeks and going to full term - and beyond. Try not to worry (although I think telling a pregnant woman not to worry is like telling the earth not to spin!) 

Lauren- did you pack your bag today?

Afm, we had a funeral today which ended up taking up most of the day as it was quite far away. And tonight I have my "joint baby shower" which I am not looking forward to. I sound so ungrateful I know, but I found out that the girl I mentioned who is a Dr and has said some rude/mean things since new year is going to be there, and I just don't want her to be. Last night at our friends house warming she said "oh I have a breastfeeding DVD" and I said I would love to borrow it if possible. Se them said "everything I hear makes bf sound so horrific. All bleeding nipples and agony each time you feed. It sounds awful, so painful and difficult." To which our other friend was a bit like :shock: "I think she means bf is a lovely experience?" 

This girl is just determined to make everything about pregnancy, birth and having a newborn sound awful. Ad of course, she is a Dr so obviously she knows :huh:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* Glad to see you back! I was getting worried.

So sorry to hear about the problems you've been having :hugs: 

Sounds gross, but I don't really know much about the mucus plug - how did you know you had lost it?
Also, how can you tell that the baby is part engaged? (I mean, obviously the Drs told you - but was it something you could feel yourself?)
I'm really wondering if mine is due to the drop in measurements and just how low and uncomfortable it suddenly feels.

*Lauren* - I hope you're feeling better today. I think you had every right to be annoyed :hugs:

*Sarah* - I'm not really worried about the bump size in relation to growth, I just read that a decrease can mean the baby is engaged so I'm wondering if thats the case!
Just with the sudden change in the appearance of the bump, the decrease in the size, and how low/uncomfortable it suddenly feels makes me wonder - and I've started to REALLY waddle, which I've heard is also a sign!
Baby was head down at my last appointment, so the other possibility would be that he's turned and is just in an uncomfortable position which had made him measure lower! I guess I'll find out tomorrow.

People have been telling me to feel for where the head is but I am useless - I can find the top of my uterus no problem but I absolutely cannot distinguish one part of the baby from another!!

I hope you enjoy your baby shower! What a pain that girl is going to be there. Who invited her?! It sounds like it would be like inviting the child catcher to a kids birthday party!!!
I wonder if maybe she does it coz she actually does want children and is over compensating?
I had a friend like that - she was ALWAYS going on and on about how much she hated kids, how she was child free by choice and she wondered why anybody would ever want to saddle themselves with kids - she's just had a baby, and now its all she talks about. She admitted that she always wanted kids, but she thought she couldnt have any and didnt want to admit it!

*AFM* - just got back from the Baby & Toddler show. I hope nobody travelled from far away for it, I didn't think there was much there!
Maybe if you hadn't already bought your big things like prams and car seats etc it would have been more worthwhile, or if you had kids with you as there was lots of entertainment for them.
But there just wasn't anywhere near as many stalls as I expected! A lot of them were quite boring.
I had a QI massage taster session which was nice but it just made me REALLY want a proper long massage as it only lasted about 4 minutes!!! 
And I bought a really cool item called a Snugglebundl - has anyone seen them?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Snugglebun...M8R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359914246&sr=8-1

I was chatting to the designer, he was really cool - they're taking it on Dragons Den this year, its only available online at the moment, I thought it was a brilliant product as it has so many uses!!
I tried it out with one of those baby dolls that weigh the same as a newborn, and it was brilliant - its main purpose is to save your back from bending over all the time to scoop up the baby (particularly brilliant if you've had a c section!!!) but you can also use it for getting the baby in and out of the car seat without having to remove the whole seat, as a breastfeeding cover, and loads of other things!
I thought it was great and when I told him about my blog he gave me £15 off so I bought one lol!


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's fab. It looks really good, and I was thinking about something like that as well. Bargain with £15 off- that's a good buy!

The plus is really different from discharge and was pink tinged. I spoke to the midwife who confirmed it sounded like it. You can either lose it in clumps or in little bits. Mine was just little bits shedding away. It was caused by the internal examination they did that week at the hospital to check my waters.

The midwife felt and told me about the head, but I sort of knew that head was down there. It just felt different and like I hada bit of pressure. When they examined me she put in the speculum and as she pushed it in I felt babies head moving upwards. It was from there that I felt it and realised.

I'm on the mend now- didn't want to come in and be all doom and gloom. I have an appointment on Tuesday and I'm on all different things to combat the problems. 

I missed so much of this journal it moves quite quick. 

I really need to get my bag packed. I think With everything I should really have sorted it out. I don't even have a bag in mind yet. Got the outfit that I will be bringing the baby home in. 

It's all getting near now, and so real.
X


----------



## baby_nurse

*mrshippo* sorry you had a crappy evening :( must be horrible being stuck in home alone whilst OH goes off enjoying himself. I think sometimes you just have a realisation that your life is going to change, and although you love LO to bits and can't wait for them to arrive, at times I think you have to reflect and it's normal to feel a little down that things are changing. Change always panics me a little as well and sometimes I have a bit of a wobble when I think about what a life changing journey we are just beginning! Hope you had a nice day anywho and maybe got your bag packed, suppose I should start mine soon! I have the list but nothing packed yet, whoops! That'll be my job this week.

*liverpool lass* glad you had a good time at baby show, good job you hadn't travelled too far. I'd love to go to the big one at the NEC but think its in May so probably won't feel like it then. Well done on the discount :thumbup: your blog really does come in handy! Seems like a really nifty idea. I'll look out for it on dragons den! 

Don't know what to say about bump apart from I'm starting to wonder how accurate this fundal measuring actually is! After my stressing yesterdays panic about dr writing down wrong measurement I got OH to measure my bump last night. Either I have shrunk 0.5 cm in 2 weeks or he wrote down 31cm by accident in one column but seemed to chart another measurement on my graph (28cm I think) which follows my line I should be on. Also for nearly 33 weeks my measurement I did last night is following the line I should be on nicely so he either measured me wrong and I've shrunk or he wrote it wrong! :dohh: 

*nuttynicnak* sorry to hear about all your problems :hugs: hope the drs/hospital are looking after you well. Is OH still away? Must be so stressful not having him here and all this going on. 

*doggylover* urgh sorry to hear the stupid dr is going to your baby shower! Was is she invited it she blatantly hates kids/pregnancy and obv takes pride in making you and your friend feel crap! You know what I'd just snap and say something along the lines of "until you have a baby maybe you shouldn't pass judgement" she needs a big slap round the head! Hope she doesn't wind you up too much and you have a nice baby shower.

*as for me* so as I wrote above I remeasured my bump as some people suggested and am more happy now. I also tested my urine again this morning no no more glucose :happydance: so hopefully just a one off scare. Trying to keep tabs on my sugar intake which is making me a bit grumpy as I think I'm having sugar withdrawal haha! Had a bit of an uncomfortable day. Just feel quite tired, lumbersome and full. Also my hips are killing from walking yesterday. Think I need to take it easier next time. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow after a good (hopefully) night sleep.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah oh still away. Another week hopefully. Parents visited this weekend and did all my washing/ironing for baby!

I think Gd is a worry. Glad you haven't had anymore though. Is it possible it was just a one off? Hope so. It can be diet monitored I've heard and you'll be the expert on it so sounds like you're doing the right thing. Don't worry about the grumpiness, I think I've been like that all the way through the pregnancy! One big grumpy cow. 

Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I never got around to doing my bag today... If I'm honest I have literally done nothing all day. I think last night tool it out of me lol. I will defo do it this coming week though, I'm planning on picking LOs clothes and washing them. I'll pop out to boots to buy all the lady bits, I have about £15 on my advantage card so I'll probably use that to buy it all. Glad you like my changing bag :) I love it. 

Hayley, I'm glad I didn't go all the way to the b&t show today then!! Sounds a little disappointing. I have thought about the one at Birmingham too Alex, I'll see how I feel at the time. Don't mind driving there, Liverpool is a little too far. I have looked at those snuggle things before, think they are a tad expensive for what they are but getting a big chunk of money off is great :) 

Alex, glad your feeling better about your measurements now and that your urine test came up ok. I have thought about my sugar levels as I have had a huge sweet tooth and I can eat my body weight in chocolate!! 

I have felt so uncomfortable for the last few days with my bump, I find it hard to sit down in any position. I defo think it's time to BUY an excercise ball hehe. I also think I've been a little over emotional, hopefully I won't have anymore outbursts :) I blame the hormones!

Sarah, you'll have to let us know how your baby shower goes. I decided not to have one... The girls at work have decided that we are having a baby shower meal type thing next month which is sweet. I found out they have a little collection going around too. I hope they don't go making a huge thing on my last day otherwise I'll just turn in to an emotional wreck lol.


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - I'm exactly the same as you when OH goes out. When I go out and he stays home, he texts me regularly (apparently to check i'm ok..) but when it's the other way around, it's like he's disappeared :shrug: 
He's been planning a day at paintballing for his birthday at the end of this month and that's been winding me up lately. Firstly, he'll go paintballing *all* day, then he'll come home and moan that his friends are asking him to go to town.. we'll get into a massive argument and that'll be that. It's the same thing whenever he goes out with his friends - it's as if they won't accept he has a pregnant girlfriend sitting at home.
Secondly, we simply don't have the money for him to do all day and all night. At the minute, i'm working 5 days a week and he's only doing 3 (better than none) so money's a little tighter than usual - he won't understand this though and will say it's just because I don't want him going out :dohh:

*BabyNurse* - Glad your measurements are back on track - maybe he did just note it down wrong?

*DoggyLover* - How was the babyshower?

*AsForMe..* - Absolutely nackered! My weekend was spent packing and sifting through stuff. I just want to be moved now! Because we're doing it bit by bit, it seems to be taking forever :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Adam is the same. I don't even need to be out out for him to keep texting and ringing, I get it even if im at my mums or something. Then as soon as he is out (like Saturday) I text him 3 times, first was just to ask what time he'd like picking up ... And his response was 'I'm out chatting to the lads and I'm getting texts off you all the time' blablabla. Next time I go out I'll turn my phone off!!! I don't complain when he texts me and stuff even if I do find it annoying. I think they're all the same. Drives me mad. But I think he knew he had upset me as yesterday he was being all nice and stuff... I don't think he'll ever realise how much he upset me though, even if I told him :roll: 

You'll be in your new house soon :) I have to do things bit by bit at the moment otherwise I'll feel awful after!


----------



## doggylover

Morning ladies :)

*Hayley* sorry to hear the baby show was a bit crap, but at least you got one useful thing out of it AND a discount, which is a bonus!! 

So my shower was OK. The 'lovely' Dr lady actually said "So when are you thinking of having number 2?" I was astounded. I replied "Well, I consider myself lucky to be able to have one at all, so we'll get this one OUT first, and then maybe start to think about no2 after that, if we're lucky enough." That was just one of many gems (Including "You could rip from your vagina to your anus" to which I responded "I could. That would be far from ideal, CLEARLY, but I could." I decided not to show any fear).

I got a big pile of lovely presents from my friends - all clothes but very cute. And they moaned at me about not knowing gender and making it difficult for them lol. But they did a great job of picking lovely stuff, and stuff from Marks and Spencer/Next etc that we wouldnt splash out on ourselves. My absolute FAVE present though was a pair of navy blue baby Toms
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005MVW...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B005MVWUJQ
They are so cute I could eat them! And they match my Toms perfectly! Only downside is the smallest size she could get was a child's 6, so will have to wait AGES for them to fit!
So yeah, some lovely stuff, and it wasn't as bad as I expected lol!

oh and as for who invited the Dr - she is very close friends with two of my friends, and she now seems to be a permanent fixture at things. Darn it.


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - I'm glad he was extra nice to you to make up for it :hugs:

*DoggyLover* - Glad you enjoyed your shower, shame about that bloody woman though :growlmad:

*Also*, forgot to mention earlier, I felt LO's hiccups for the first time on Friday night - AMAZING :cloud9:

Me and OH had just got laid in bed and I could feel what I thought were kicks/nudges so I had a peak at my belly. I then realised that it was 'twitching' every couple of seconds for a good 20-30 seconds :D OH couldn't believe it, nothing since though :(

Although she is seriously making herself known/felt lately. She seems to prefer to be right to the surface rather than cosy inside :roll: Even my mum was surprised at how hard my stomach was last night. It felt like she was pushing up against my right side/ribs but was kicking into my left hip area :wacko: Crazy baby! xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Those little toms are really cute :) glad you got a few nice bits! 

I have been feeling hiccups for a couple of weeks now, Adam felt them only for the first time yesterday though. My LO has been very active just recently, I can feel everything! Bless :) 

Just waiting for the midwife now, I forgot to pee in a pot though and went to the toilet just before I left work too so I don't think I could go again for a little while. She might send me out to try though.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Laura, glad you felt the hiccups! They freak me out a bit. It reminds me of when you get an eye twitch, and this is worse because it's not even ME that is twitching!! I've been feeling them a lot lately, and getting stronger which is weird - although i suppose as baby gets bigger that's normal.

Another gem from a co-worker just after lunch for me:
"What's your date again?"
"29th March"
"Right, well I hope you've a bag packed because no way are you making it to the 29th March"

i.e. FATSO.


----------



## Laura91

:shock: What is it with people?! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsHippo

I don't know what is wrong with people! My mum said I should pack my bag soon too but not because she might come early but because time is going so quick. 

Well.... I am measuring too big, i should be around 31cm but came out at 33. Said it might be because of where LO is lying but when I go back in 3 weeks she will measure me again and if I am still ahead I will be referred to a doctor :/ then my iron levels are low. Apparently when your readings are 10.5 they put you on iron tablets and I coming out at 11.1. So she has asked me to start taking my pregnancy care tablets again or try and eat more leafy greens. But my iron levels have dropped quite a bit since it was last tested. Apparently we have to see a doctor around this time now too, something new she said, if we haven't been to see a doctor recently. I needed to go anyway so not too bothered. But managed to get an appointment tomorrow. At first I asked for a specific doctor and the receptionist goes 'he doesn't have anything for a few weeks' then asked if it was a midwife request, I said yes and all of a sudden he is available tomorrow!!! But before I see him I am seeing the nurse for my whooping cough and flu jab :( I have to have one in either arm!! So I hope my arms don't ache too much after so I can drive home lol. 

But if I am referred to a doctor about my size she said I'd have to go for an ultrasound. But what happens then?? Do you go full term or can you be induced early?


----------



## Laura91

I have an appointment at 37 weeks because i'm 'Consultant Led' apparently :shrug:

My MW said that if they are concerned about baby's size or anything, they will scan you and they can actually change your due date.. so really, it would be like them inducing you early.. depending on how much they moved your date :thumbup: x


----------



## nuttynicnak

All confusing. My midwife says you can be 3cm either side of the measurement so 33 isn't out of this range.

I think they just measure to check dates and see whether baby is big or it's water. 

Glad your baby shower was lovely, I love the Toms too.

What is it with people and them thinking that every pregnant person has the right to have their opinion thrown in their face. Really winds me up when they decide to treat your pregnancy like its their own and say what they think.

Obsessive about bag packing too. I mean is it really going to effect them/change their lives if my baby comes early and my bag isn't packed? 

Rant over! Xxx


----------



## Laura91

*nuttynicnac*, only just noticed your maternity leave ticker - are you working right up to 39 weeks? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah! I must be mad!!


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* like Nicola I've heard you can be up to 3cm either side on bump measurements, and I've heard they aren't accurate so I'm surprised they are so worried about the 2cm. But a few extra dr appointments and a scan can only be good things to keep an eye on you and LO. I suppose if they think LO is getting big they may decide to induce you at 38-39 weeks. I've heard about people being induced then and always wondered why - maybe this is it? My iron levels are also low - I've just started a normal tesco supplement for it.

*doctors appointments* I think I mentioned before I have a hospital appointment next week, which I think is standard here. No idea what the heck will happen, but I assume I'll see a dr during it, and I'm hoping get a growth scan as well.

*nicola* I can't believe you are working until 39 weeks. You are crazy :haha: does that take you up to your school Easter holidays? I had originally wanted that too...then my date got moved forward and dh refused to let me go past 37 as I work so far from home. You're a brave woman! Ad yeah, as if going into early labour and not having a bag packed will somehow bring about the end of the world. Makes me cross when people imply that! Plus, if I go into labour I'm sure ill have 5 minutes to throw some pants etc into a bag :haha:

*Afm* got a letter from the department of education confirming my maternity leave, but asking where my MatB1 form is. Well, since I gave it to my headmaster before Christmas I have no fricking idea!!! If he has lost it I will be so cross!

Brittany hasn't been on in a few days, I know she said her comp wasn't working the best though, but hope she is ok.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Doggylover: yes, it takes me right up to the Easter holidays do I can startup maternity leave then. My replacement starts directly after half term and will work around the department which is good.

Good luck with the hosp appointment. Unless your consultant led or have complications then you're usually left to the midwife here. 

My iron is 10.4 so on iron tablets at the minute, trying to make sure I get plenty of fibre in me too.


----------



## doggylover

Oh fibre, good idea. Anyone I mention the iron levels to (just my family actually), go on to tell me about the awful black poo (or pooh as my brother spelt it....) so I need to make sure I eat plenty of fibre too and drink LOTS. I'mhave the lactulose at the ready as well...


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yeah, I get that too x


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning ladies,

I need to eat more too... Should start eating special k or bran flakes or something for breakfast (instead of coco pops :p) 

Well hopefully my belly won't be too much of an issue. Her first measurement was 34cm then said she might have measured it wrong so tried again and it was 33. She said 'I'll use 33' but we will see. Imagine if I am big though, I could meet LO even sooner than expected!! :O although I am really hoping for it all to happen naturally rather than being induced. 

I'm in a right hissy fit mood today. First I was running late, looked at the time and it was 25 past - I start at half past!! Fortunately only live 5 min drive away. But just before I ran out the door I put pup in her cage along with biscuits and water but only went and spilt half the bowl everywhere!! Then I couldn't find my shoes for the life of me. Then when I did eventually leave I get stuck in traffic!!! Fortunately our first patient isn't due until 10 rather than 9... Oh and when I realised what time it is I had a quick glance in the mirror before leaving and my hair looked so greasy!!! I only washed it night before last as I only wash it every other day otherwise it loses it's shine. So I shoved it up and brought the dry shampoo along with me. Looks much better now. But once i finished applying it I noticed it had dropped on my black top so I brushed it off not realising I had it all over my hands so my black top was mostly white!!! Hopefully that will be the worst of my day lol!! 

Last night I started getting my bags ready, well LO's anyway. I picked out the clothes for it and washed them. I have one of those towel radiators in my bathroom so it all fit on that and was all dry by this morning. I have picked 3 vests, 3 sleep suits, 2 hats, 2 pairs of socks, 2 hand mittens (both different sizes), thick cardigan, thin cardigan and a couple of muslins. I'm putting all that in her changing bag. Them I have decided to use an old small suitcase pull along thing for my stuff. The nappies ect will all go in there too. Might order all my bits online from boots today.


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - I'm using a small pull along suitcase too - pink to be precise (have to pack an 'incase' bag) ;)

I've still yet to pack my 'incase' bag but all baby's items are done and at my parents house. Has anyone else packed a couple of different sized outfits?
Because LO was measuring ahead at my scans and they said she was measuring tall/long, i've packed newborn and 0-3 items? 

I was sorting through my purse last night and realised that I haven't even touched the Boots giftcard OH's grandparents got us :dohh: So we've got a nice £150 to spend right there! I'm planning on getting the baby monitors, a floaty bath sponge thing (I know OH won't be comfortable holding/washing LO on his own) and the bits/peices I need..

What baby monitors is everyone getting? 

I want the BT 250 Monitor simply because my sister used them and said they were fab. 

They have all the usual features but also have the talkback feature, LCD display, vibrating alert, 8 lullabies which you can set from the parent unit downstairs and also the baby unit acts as a temperature/night light too.

One of the main things I wanted was for the monitors to have the lullaby feature. My sister said it was a god-send not having to go upstairs everytime the lullaby timed out plus you don't have to disturb baby :thumbup: x


----------



## baby_nurse

*Laura91* I haven't packed my suitcase either yet :dohh: but planning to this week! I'm also totally confused what size clothes to take!! I'll probably end up taking waaay too many! I also don't know what to pack for my going home outfit! (Something really comfy and still maternity?!) I'll probably end up sending OH home hundreds of times to pick up stuff I've forgotten!

We brought the Angelcare movement and sound monitor. It suited us well as I wanted one with a movement monitor and a few friends recommended it. 

Re: hiccups! I felt it for the first time the other day as well! At the dentist! Feels really weird but pretty amazing and very cute! 

*mrshippo* sorry about your bad morning, hope it improves this afternoon! Have you tried measuring your bump yourself? All these bump measurements seem to be stressing everyone out, seem to do more harm than good!

*nuttynicnak* sorry your iron is low. I haven't heard what mine is still after 28 week bloods :dohh: but I've took my pregnacare all through pregnancy as my diet is pants so thought I might need the vitamins! Have you had anymore appointments to find out about your mucus plug? 

*doggylover* glad you had a nice baby shower, sounds like you stood up to the dr from hell!! Love the shoes! Is anyone else having a baby shower soon? It's still quite a new thing here in the UK. I'm not having one but having a work lunch end of the month just to say goodbye to all the ladies I work with. 

*as for me* nothing much to update. This week I'm really going to crack on with my hospital bag and doing LO's washing! Feeling much better than I did the other day, have more energy etc....have been eating a bit more sugar again though! (Still being good!) LO gave me a bit of a scare as didn't seem to be moving much yesterday or day before, was umming and ahhhing about calling triage, had a listed with doppler and HB was loud a clear. Had a bit of choccy and low and behold LO went crazy and booting the hell out of me! I said to OH they obv have my sweet tooth! :haha:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* - Yeah I was really pleased with the discount :)

Thanks for filling me in about the plug, I just like to know what to look out for hehe! Have you been checked again to see how things are now with regards to the plug/baby being engaged?

*Alex* - Yeah, I really don't think the fundal measuring is too accurate. I know the midwives have loads of experience but mine always seem to be a bit slap-dash about it! This week she didn't even note it down on the measurement chart at all! I did it myself when I got home!!


*Lauren* - I'm surprised they're that concerned about your measurements too, my hospital also says they don't worry unless its 3 cms difference either way. Did she tell you what position baby is in? had it changed from last time you were measured? Coz that would def make a difference!
Like the others have said, all they will do is maybe give you a growth scan (nice to have an extra scan!) - they might change your dates, but they have to keep an eye in case of that "Big Baby Syndrome" thing! 

Sorry to hear about your iron levels. Have you been feeling tired lately?
At least it sounds like your midwife is on the ball! I have NO idea what my iron levels are lol. I doubt anybody ever checks it.

When I had my jabs my arm didn't start to hurt until much later on, so you should be fine to drive home.

Oh and guess what! I won two competitions yesterday! lol!


*Sarah* - Glad you liked your shower! Lol at the Dr - I feel so bad for her patients. I hope she saves up all her loveliness for outside of work!
The toms are very cute! Ive never actually heard of them before! 
Grr at peoples stupid comments! Hospital bags do seem to be a REAL issue with people, I wonder why?!


*Laura* - Nice surprise about the Boots voucher!! I love it when things like that happen! :)
I've been thinking of getting that monitor too - either that one or the BT 200 one. (From Amazon though, as its only £50 on there atm!)

I'm not going to bother with a movement monitor one but I think I will get the Snuza Go thing to use as well. 

Aww the hiccups thing is quite cute. Annoying - but cute lol. 

*AFM* - I had my midwife appointment yesterday. Everything seems to be fine. I'm measuring 32 cm apparently, which is correct. She said bean is back to breach again, so that would explain the change in bump size as he's all folded up - little monkey!!! 

She roped us into signing up to her Active Birth class while we were there which was happening last night! We didnt have any plans so we went along - we were the only two people there!!!
We just watched a couple of birth videos, and she chatted to us about different techniques and the different forms of pain releif etc. It was really good actually as we had her all to ourselves so we got loads of information personal to us!

OOOH and I was SO pleased to find out that my hospital has just introduced a new policy where Dads can stay overnight with the mum and baby!!! YAY! :D
You have to pay £30 and they give them a mattress on the floor - I'm really pleased as I hated the idea of being by myself. Perfect timing!!!

I spoke to her about my anxiety too and she's recommend pregnancy yoga, so I might give that a go.

I've got the consultant tomorrow to FINALLY find out about the birth plans - nervous to see what his decision is!


----------



## Laura91

*Alex* - I'm lucky really, if I get to have my homebirth then I don't have to think about a 'coming home outfit' as i'll already be 'home' - well sort of..
Glad baby responded to your chocolate overload :haha:

*LiverpoolLass* - I looked at the BT 200 and the only difference is that one doesn't have the lullaby's on it :shrug:
Glad everything went well at your MW appointment, at least you got an explanation re: change in bump :thumbup:
I bet you're glad you went along to the class now :haha:
Great news about your hospital too! I think they should be allowed to stay anyway - why is it less important for them to bond with baby straight away?

*AsForMe..* For the last couple of hours, LO has been laid really awkward. She is right to the surface and accross the top of my stomach :| Bloody uncomfy! I keep giving her a little poke and she moves again but before I know it, she's back again :haha:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey all,

Hubby home! Only found out yesterday so currently cuddled up with him.

I had a midwife appointment today and baby has descended any further so just a monitoring programme now. Will get every few weeks unless I need to go.

I took pregnacare too and still ended up on the iron. Oh well suppose I will just have to live with it. 

I'd love to find £150 in a voucher or cash. Would have loved to get that.

I got a set of monitors that had a thing that sits under the mattress to monitor movement. Can't remember the make of it will have to dig it out.

I still don't have my bags packed and I read think that I probably should with baby almost feeling ready to come out. Everyone has a bigger issue with it than me. Not only that though I'm really low on clothes so don't want to rule out another top or pair of pants because I need to have them in a case. Going to pack baby's things but just not my own.

X


----------



## nuttynicnak

LL that's great about dads. I wish we could have that. Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

What did you win Hayley?? You on a roll at the moment aren't you :) I haven't won anything since my handbag and the radio thing. I'm not entering them everyday, probably twice a week but I spend hours on it when I do so I am still entering a fair few. 

I'm not buying a monitor - well I am in a small apartment so don't think its worth it as will hear everything no matter what room I am in. I will buy one when I move out but depends on when that is. 

Just got back from the doctors, had my vaccines. The whooping cough one has made my arm very achy, the flu arm hasn't started...yet. Saw my doctor who just asked me how I was, tested BP, tested urine and listened to my heart as apparently murmurs can pop up in pregnancy. But everything is fine. Spoke to him and another doctor about that thing that popped up on my back, they said they will remove it (yey!!) but we are waiting until LO has been born as apparently it is hormone related and there is a big chance it will go by itself once baby is born. So we will see. At least they will get rid of it for me :) 

As for sizes in my hospital bag, I have packed a couple of NB and up to 1 month which I think is up to 10 pounds. If she did come out small or early then I will just ask my mum to pick up some small baby stuff.

Oh and Hayley, all she said to me was that she is still out of the pelvis and floating above it but upside down as when she felt me she said 'oh here is what feels like the bum' which was high up. But nothing more. We will see what happens at the next measurment. I might measure it myself in a couple of days anyway and see what it says. I have been feeling extremely tired, not too bad these last couple of days but last week was awful. I am planning on popping to the shops tomorrow and picking up a steak or two along with a couple of bags of leafy greens :haha: hopefully that will raise my iron levels. The doctor today did say he agrees that it is on the low side but he isn't concerned, just said to watch my diet. My urine did show a bit of sugar today too but he asked when I last ate and what..... well today I have eaten coco pops for breakfast, tripple chocolate muffin for 'brunch', mcdonalds meal for lunch and followed by half another muffin :blush: haha so he thinks thats why. 

You know your BH's where do you get it? Mine is always quite high, around my belly button and upwards. Its never below or to the sides.

Oh and what is it about MWs and doctors when it comes to classes?? I keep being asked 'so have you started going to classes yet?' NOOOO. Someone at work asked me too actually. I know the classes can be good but they just aren't for me. I don't want to go to any and even if I did I certainly don't want to go to them by myself. Adam can't have time off for stuff like that because his work is crap and they have to give loads of notice for time off and if he is working 3 hours away on nights he don't want to be driving all the way home for a class to then drive all the way back. He certainly won't get paid for the travel.


----------



## doggylover

Evening ladies :)

*lauren* sorry your day started off crappy, and that your vaccines hurt. Not going to lie, my arm still hurts slightly from whooping cough, almost a week later! But I'm a big old wimp :haha: so I'm sure yours will be ok. Great news about the dr removing the wee growth on your back :thumbup: but may not come to that which would be super! I'm not going to antenatal classes either as the ones at my hospital are meant to be crap, and there aren't any other options here :shrug: but when my mw asked if I'd booked them I of course said yes! And lol at your sugar level in your urine and what you'd eaten! Sounds like an amazing menu, I'm so jealous of the muffin!! I think I might follow your lead and have some steak and leafy greens too this weekend! 

*Laura* excellent news about the boots gift card! Score! That monitor looks good, the bt monitors seem to be great. We have an angelcare one with breathing mat, on loan from my SIL. We haven't decided on mobiles etc yet, but we want something in that department with constant music. We may go with just an mp3 dock and use our phones to play classical music (big fans of classical in our house lol!!) which would be on a loop. It'll help us fall asleep too lol! I hope LO is lying in a more comfy place now.

*Alex* sounds like LO was having a silent protest against you cutting out some sugar!! You are a sensible, medically trained lady - I'm sure your sugar intake isn't anything to be too worried about. But I know how it feels...I constantly feel like I'm stuffing my face with naughty things (because I am!) but I eat lots of good stuff too so I hope it cancels it out?! 

*Hayley* more competition wins?! You are on a roll! Luckiest woman in Britain! Glad your active birth class went well - even if it was a surprise to find yourself there! That is such wonderful news about oh being allowed to stay in the hospital! That will make things so much easier, and mean you get such a great amount of time as a family. Will you have a private room in the hospital? Good luck with the consultant tomorrow.

*Nicola* :happydance: about hubby being home! Enjoy having him there! 

*Hospital bags* I am going out this weekend to get some bits and bobs for mine - maternity pads, some dark towels etc. I need to write a list actually... But I still don't plan to pack it for a few weeks yet, same with LOs bag. I'm thinking I'll pack a few vests and sleepsuits in both first size/newborn/up to 1 month, and then some 0-3 months as well. I'll also get two little bundles ready and leave them in the house so dh can grab the correct size if we need more, or if LO is super tiny or super huge!

I'm just catching up on today's Neighbours - two new babies in there and they are so cute! Making me wish LO was here now!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ha! Only in the last few weeks, I swear - I had never won anything/got anything free in my life before! Maybe 2013 is my year!! :thumbup: 
I always dreaded it coz I'm so superstitious, but some people say 13 is their lucky number don't they?!

At our hospital you get a private room if you have a "normal" birth and you're on a ward if you have a c-section - so I'm wondering if Dads are still allowed to stay in that case, coz surely they wouldn't have men on mattresses on the floor on a ward?!
I'll find out tomorrow morning which one I'll be though so...eeeek!

Awww I've found myself going ridiculously gooey over babies lately too! It just makes me wonder what mine will look like - I cannot picture him at ALL! Can anybody else picture what their babies might look like?!

I saw BRAND NEW twins in Boots yesterday - one in pink, one in blue - teeny weeny! I almost exploded from the cuteness!

*Lauren* - aww it was nothing that impressive - a crystal earring and necklace set, and a giveaway that had a make up set, accessorize necklace and bracelet, and a clutch bag in it! 
I'm hoping for some nice cash or expensive wins like you've had, but grateful for anything hehe! 
I do love this comping thing! Its so exciting!! The lists on the MSE forum of what people have won in a month are ASTOUNDING!!!!
I have a right little routine going with it now - I do my blogging, and then I go on the forum and spend about an hour doing comps lol. I enter about 20 a day I think - I won't enter the random ones like "Win a packet of tea bags" coz I'd just be gutted to get a phonecall saying i'd won and then find out the prize was something like that! There was one on there the other day to win a face cloth!!! lol.

I know what you mean about the monitor, I'm not breaking my neck to get one coz we won't need one until we move either. 

Great news that they'll get rid of your back thing if it doesnt go by itself! :thumbup:

Omg I am so jealous of your eating!!! I still can't face the idea of McDonalds or Dominos etc :( Even though the morning sickness has gone, the thought of fast food still makes me feel physically sick. It sucks coz before pregnancy I LOVED my junk food! :(

I think the MW's must be made to encourage people to come to their classes. Mine looked so gutted last night when there was nobody there! I wondered if she was maybe going to get into trouble for not having enough people there or something!
I don't think the birthing ones are that important - I found it helpful coz we could ask her loads of questions as it was just us, but if it hadnt been and she was just generally talking to everybody I don't think I would have learned anything I couldn't have read in a book.
It was free though, so can't complain too much!

*Nicola* - awww fab news that hubby is home! Hope he's looking after you and you're all nice and relaxed :)

How long is he home for?

*Laura* - Yeah, they are really similar and I dont mind about the lullaby feature as we'll have a separate mobile anyway and I don't plan on it being me who goes up and down the stairs to put it on anyway, so I dont care :haha:

Yeah it does seem to make sense about the Dads staying! I wonder if all hospitals will start doing it? The MW seemed miffed about the change in policy, she said she didnt like it for "security reasons" but that they were doing it to make money :shrug: 

Aww hope LO finds a new comfy place that works for both of you soon lol!

*Hospital Bags* - I'm taking a little suitcase too, I've decided. I don't think I'll find a bag big enough for everything otherwise!
I bought some stuff yesterday in Boots - Maternity pads, nursing pads, little toothpaste, little mouthwash, toothbrush, tissues, hand wipes, and mini dry shampoo! Got it all on my points too, yippee! 
(I bought the baby bath yesterday too as Boots had a nice blue one for £7.99, and I had enough to get that on my points too.)
Haven't started packing it yet but might do it this weekend - give me something to do! 

*Classes* - Is anybody planning on doing any first aid type classes?
I'd been thinking about it for a while but wasn't sure as they're so expensive. But I feel bad for wondering about it as it seems like something quite vital and something I should pay for - much like the Snuza go alarms!!!
But today I found out that a girl I know online through blogging lost her baby last night to cot death :cry:
She was 9 months old - It probably sounds really stupid, but I never think of older babies being vulnerable.
So now I'm even more paranoid than I was before - I'm DEFINITELY getting the snuza go, and I think I'm just going to have to find the money from somewhere for the first aid classes too. Its too horrible to even think about :nope:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley that is awful about the 9 month old dying :cry: I am the same, you don't think of them being as vulnerable when they get to that age. I'm actually pretty sure that my SIL had stopped using the breathing mat with the monitor by then. That is so scary. I'm not planning on doing a first aid course, but I've had paediatric first aid training, albeit brief, in the past, and know how to resuscitate and deal with choking, which in my eyes are the two kind of "immediate" problems that need to be dealt with. 

I need to check actually what my boots points situation is, and use some of those for hospital stuff. Also just got some tesco vouchers through so will be able to use those for money off too :thumbup: 

Also, it seems a bit strange to me that if you have a c section at your hospital you are in a ward, you'd think it'd be the other way round- After major surgery they give you some private space?


----------



## MrsHippo

I heard on Facebook that someone lost their baby at 9 months too :( But all we can do are the things we are told like using grow bags rather than blankets when they are in bed, I have blankets for pushchair/carseat and I will use them when she gets a bit older but I'm only buying the ones with holes in. Think they are cute anyway :) then things like not using pillows or putting teddies up near their heads ect. 
As for first aid, there is a lot you can learn from books. I'd suggest you buy a baby first aid book or borrow one from the library. I do first aid and basic life support at work but don't do children or babies. So never actually practiced anything. There isn't much too complicated to know though, you can't do chest compressions or anything on them like you do adults (I'm sure that's right anyway) - Alex will probably know? Defo worth reading up about anyway. Then basic first aid is pretty much the same as ours. Think most important thing we need to keep our eyes on is their temperature. My baby brother had a fit early last year due to his temperature being slightly too high (apparently fits are common in babies when their temps are high) but you have to just let them finish then cool them down best you can. My mum was just told to take him to emergency doctors after. 
But obviously if you would feel happier doing a class then do so. It's good to know. But like I said, you can learn a lot from books too :) 

My diet is appalling lol. Before I was pg it was always quite good but as soon as I was feeling better after the MS I just can't help but eat crappy foods. I still eat fruit and veg, probably not as much as I used to but some is better than non right? I noticed yesterday that I've put on weight around my face though :( I looked in the mirror and thought OMG, I have some serious calorie cutting to do once LO is born lol 

Nicola, happy to hear your OH is back at home too :)

As for c-sections they are still classed as being major operations aren't they and there can be complications after such as blood loss ect so I guess you have to be in view of midwives and nurses. Also, if you didn't have anyone with you (as some poor women have to go through it alone) they might not be able to alert anyone if something went wrong.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, I'm currently watchin supersize vs super skinny and it always makes me feel better about what I eat :haha: never even half as much as the supersize, which is good! So I wouldn't worry about your diet until you are having coke with breakfast (as the current girl does!)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah & Lauren * - I know, its horrible isn't it :(

They think she got caught under her blankets and either suffocated or overheated. I wonder if its the same girl you read about Lauren, she's a really popular blogger with thousands of followers so could be - she has two year old twins too, so horrible for them as well :( Just doesn't bare thinking about....

I actually have done pediatric first aid before (I'm an NNEB qualified nanny/nursery nurse) but it was about 10 years ago and I never did a refresher course, and things change so often that I just think it'd be way too outdated now.
OH has done a St Johns first aid course for adults in the past, but never done one aimed at infants - I was paranoid anyway coz I've seen babies choke and have fits tons of times (never fatally but still absolutely terrifying!) in nurseries, but this has just made me think that its the same as the breathing monitors - I couldn't live with it if anything happened in the future and thinking back to this time and wondering wether or not to buy them/do the courses. Its just too horrible. :/

I was thinking about just one of us doing a course but then that makes me think imagine if something happened and the WRONG one of us was here! :wacko:

I swear, I'm way too panicky to be a parent. I don't know how I'm going to cope :nope:

With the c-sections - like Lauren said, its because they need to keep a closer eye on you so its easier for them to do the rounds on a ward and there are always people around. 
The private rooms - while nice - are too secluded really, as everything is done by intercom so if anything went wrong after surgery they'd have no way of knowing unless you were able to buzz them.

I think a lot of hospitals in the UK do it the same way, my sister had a c section in Devon and she was on a ward too - and after her normal birth in Liverpool she was in a private room.


----------



## doggylover

That makes total sense I guess about the c sections, I had just thought about it from the woman's pov and how she felt, not the medical aspect at all. In my hospital everyone is on a 4 person ward, so not an issue with me anyway (sadly, I'd love my own room. I don't share well :haha:) 

Agh just about to order our wall decal but its so expensive (£108 with shipping) which just seems a ridiculous amount of money to spend what is essentially a big sticker!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha I always feel better after watching super size vs super skinny :) 

Hayley, maybe you should look at doing one then if it will make you feel better. End of the day you can never be too prepared :) 

I'm just watching benidorm ER (there is nothing else on that takes my fancy) and what is it with Brits wearing England football shirts???? I've watched a couple of these and on every one there has been at least two people on who have been wearing something englandy.... That's why I don't do places like benidorm lol, can't stand being around people who feel the need to tell the world that they are English.


----------



## MrsHippo

I've seen a lovely wall sticker too on notonthehighstreet.com that is around £90 and is very simple but looks lovely :)


----------



## doggylover

Brits on holiday are the worst aren't they?! I also agree with there not being much on tonight, TV is woeful! What am I going to watch when I am stuck up in the middle of the night with a baby?! 

I just heard about notonthehighstreet.com this week. I must go and have a wee look actually. We normally would never spend £100 on something, but I fell in love with the decal and dh said since I love it so much and have wanted it for ever (literally since before I was pregnant!) I could get it lol!


----------



## MrsHippo

It's one of my favourite websites, they have some lovely things :) the only down side is that they sell too much nice stuff and you could sit on there for ages looking at their things. 

Well last night was the worst night of my whole pregnancy!!! I woke up at some point in the early hours with my arms absolutely killing me!! Both sides were as painful as each other. So I was sleeping on and off from then and now I'm really tired :( I can barely move my arms too, don't know how I'm going to brush my hair and put it up soon lol


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel - that was me last week (although in fairness only one of my arms, so I can't imagine how awful it is with both) I cried because it was so sore and I was so tired. I really don't think you should have been given both jabs at the same time! :huh:

Take it easy today.


----------



## MrsHippo

Well to top off the soreness I either had a bit of a reaction or by BP dropped (think it was my BP) but around 9am I started feeling really poorly, thought I was going to be sick so went to see the girls to ask them to listen out for the door as I was going to sit in the back for a bit. Then all of a sudden my eye site went funny as did my hearing, first my ears popped then everything sounded echoey and I went all hot. So nearly fainted!! Had a lie down on one of the beds with my feet elevated. The dizziness went but then started feeling really sick so couldn't lie down anymore. Overall lasted about 40 minutes. I feel a bit better now although not 100%. But with it coming and going as quickly as it did I do think it was my BP. So now I'm just taking it easy and eating a muffin with a coffee (yes I have a box of muffins which I've been eating over the last couple of days lol). But should hopefully be up and running again soon. 

So looking forward to not having episodes like this happening again!!

Oh and when I was feeling funny I started getting belly ache. Well all sorts started running through my mind then lol!! X


----------



## doggylover

You should go home! Allow the muffin to kick in and you should take the rest of the day off to rest.


----------



## Laura91

*nuttynicnac* - Glad your hubby's home :dance:
Also, glad i'm not the only one running out of options with clothes :haha:

*MrsHippo* - If we were to stay in the house we're in now, we wouldn't be bothering with a monitor to be fair - you can litterally hear _everything_. 
Good news about your back :thumbup: but sorry about your poor arms! I agree, don't think they should give you both at the same time - bit harsh!

*Classes* - We should have been going to a birthing class tonight - either homebirth or waterbirthing, can't remember which.. but because of us moving we just don't have the time! There's another one in a couple of weeks I think anyway so will try and go to that one instead :)

*DoggyLover* - Could you not try finding the same wall decal on eBay to see if you could save some money? I love eBay for bargains :)

*LiverpoolLass* - I find it hard to picture our LO because she could either be really dark haired and lots of it with darker skin (as I was as a baby) or a few strands of auburn/red hair and pale (like OH). Not much difference :haha: 
How many Boots points did you have? :shock: I struggle to save more than a couple of pounds worth :haha: I currently only have £2.17..

*BritsAbroad* - I swear they just find the most ridiculous people to film :haha: They always seem like very strange people!

*TV* - Don't even get me started on bloody TV last night :growlmad: We pay a fortune for Sky and lately theres bugger all on! (Yet we still won't cancel it :rofl:)

*AsForMe* - I was absolutely shattered last night :(

Spoiler
Mum phoned me to say that our pram had been delivered to hers. I told OH that we would be going straight after work to have a peak and then to B&Q for some paint. Got home from work and he wasn't ready and his clothes were still wet. 
Apparently, he only left himself *one* outfit out for the next couple of days (all our clothes have been sent to the new house). How come i've managed to leave myself a couple of outfits, yet he is apparently incapable??
Cue a big hissy fit from him telling me to just go without him. Cue me telling him to grow up and just come in what he was wearing - shorts and a t-shirt :dohh:
This ended up with us both being annoyed with each other, me slamming the door and leaving with my mum to go to B&Q. I texted him to see if he wanted to be picked up on the way back so that he could just come to my mums but he refused. 
A few texts were sent and he said that he'd had enough, he was going to stay at his mums and that he was sick of me doing everything with my mum and leaving him out :huh:
So, I got the paint and went back home - said i'd look at the pram tonight because I just totally was not in a mood to be excited about the pram :(
Got home, he was still there but didn't want to speak - tough i'm afraid! Lots of arguing, true feeling came out about how he feels left out of everything and that he thinks my mum is too overbearing/involved when it's not her place?
I tried to explain that, yes i'm close to my mum - as many females are - and yes, I need her input/support seen as though I don't get enough from him and the fact that she's been through pregnancy/birth/new baby etc before and he hasn't. I pointed out that she is only helping as neither of us have done this before.
It basically turned into him slagging my family off for being too involved which then turned into me giving him some home truths about how it looks that way because his family show no interest or give any help/support whatsoever. I said that after everything they do/offer/help us with, he just throws it back in my face and is ungrateful for it all.
We agreed that everything had been building stress wise but he couldn't let everything get on top of him like he has been doing.
Nobody apologised but we just dropped it and we seem to be okay now.
I felt really guilty afterwards though as LO was moving around etc. and it made me wonder how much she could sense.. :(

I fell asleep around midnight but then had 3 toilet trips during the night and on/off awake since 6am.. :sleep: So tired today and not in the mood to be at work. To top it off, we've got to finish moving tonight and then we're staying at my parents for the night - where i'll be wondering what OH is really thinking about them the whole time we're there..

Roll on the weekend ey.. :shrug:


----------



## baby_nurse

*Laura91* Sorry you and OH had a fight :hugs: Sounds like you both had some stuff that you needed to get off your chest. Moving house is stressful enough without a baby on top! It sounds like he's just finding it all a little overwhelming. Can you maybe just take a bit of nice time out together and not think about baby/moving and just chat and have a nice time - go for a nice meal or walk or on a day trip? Would be nice to do something (before baby arrives). Also is there some stuff he could get more involved with in regards to baby - I know what you mean your Mum is your Mum and knows best, has had kids, is your best friend, but he's Daddy so needs to feel important too. It sounds like in a weird way he's crying out for a bit more attention and involvement and that's not a bad thing so try and embrace it and let him get more involved.

*MrsHippo* I'm so dreading my whooping cough vaccine now!! The MW left me a message the other day to remind me to book it but I'm a bit scared now lol! Also sorry to hear about your funny turn, sounds scary! Make sure you get lots of rest today, sometimes our BP can go wonky when we're pregnant so just keep an eye and ring triage if you still feel unwell as blurred vision can be a sign of pre-pre-eclampsia (not to panic you, sure it was nothing!)

Oooh I LOVE notonthehighstreet, it's such a lovely website although quite expensive!! I have seen LOADS of stuff on there I want to buy once baby arrives haha!

With regards to *CPR* this is the latest advice https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Accidents-and-first-aid/Pages/CPR.aspx You'll also find some good videos on youtube under "baby CPR". I would recommend first aid classes because it's all fair and well reading/watching a video, you need to practice it in real life. Saying that I have done CPR a few times and it never gets any less scary, and I can't imagine the fear going through your head as a parent. Remember to ring 999 ASAP as they will give you instructions if you forget and also open door off latch to let in ambulance. The idea with first aid classes is if god forbid the worst did happen you almost go into automatic mode and can do it without panic or fear getting in the way. Doing _something_ even if its not exactly the text book CPR is better than doing nothing and won't do anymore harm than doing nothing so even if you can't remember how many chest compressions to breaths just do some either way and then let the 999 crew talk you through the rest. I think the main thing people stall over is trying to find a pulse/assess breathing - its so so hard to find a heartbeat when your relaxed let alone stressed so just go ahead and do the CPR it won't cause anymore harm - if your baby is unconscious and not breathing you'll just be able to tell they need it from their colour and lack of response. Right I'll get off my bandwagon now!

*Nuttynicnak* Glad your hubby is home and your getting in lots of cuddles :happydance:

*LiverpoolLass* That's fab about letting Dad's stay, my OH was really gutted when he found out he couldn't stay overnight and started fretting about being shoved out as soon as baby is born, bless.

*As for me* Started on my baby washing...I got over zealous though and washed loads and then ran out of drying space!! I managed to tumble dry a fair bit but couldn't tumble dry some as it'll just under up uber creased (top tip muslim cloths go VERY crumpled when you tumble dry them lol!) so my whole house is just covered in drying baby clothes!! It feels a bit surreal seeing them everywhere but lovely at the same time! LO has been lovely and active all of yesterday it just makes me so excited I want to get them out already for a little cuddle lol, does it feel weird to anyone else they are so close but so far at the same time!

Went to a 'bump and babies' class today with some antenatal class people, it's been quite nice as we've been socialising a fair bit these last few weeks. It's nice to chat to other people in same position as me who want to talk about babies 24/7 as my other friends without babies probably don't want to hear my innate ramblings on leaking boobs etc etc! We met some other Mum's with 5-6 month old babies who were sooo cute...when they were singing the one little boy baby was laughing loads and I felt myself welling up cos it was so cute, bloody hormones!!


----------



## Laura91

*Alex*, we're staying at his dads house on Saturday night to watch their dog whilst they go away for the night so hopefully will find some time to relax and unwind a little there.

I do try and involve him as much as possible but it's a little hard.. he doesn't really like to feel her moving - still weirds him out a little.. he fades out when I talk about any classes.. puts reading/watching anything baby/pregnancy related off till 'later' 

Like I said to him last night, I feel sometimes like he isn't interested and i'm doing it on my own. _I've_ had to read/watch things to learn about what's happening, it didn't just come to me overnight like he thinks :shrug:

I'll just have to keep trying..

Well done on starting your washing, i'm planning on tumble-drying most of mine just out of laziness :shy: x


----------



## Laura91

Ps. With regards to my mum coming everywhere with us, we don't really have another option. OH doesn't have a car at the minute so if we want to go anywhere, she takes us.. other than that, we'd have to get a taxi/bus :|

I explained this to him last night too, and I think he realised


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Hope you're feeling better now. I used to have fainting attacks and what you described sounds a lot like how I would go before I fainted, so is probably your bp! Do keep an eye on it or maybe mention it to your mw.

*Alex* - Aww thats so cute about the baby! I wish I was confident to go to a bumps and babies class, but I never feel like I have the confidence to go to those kinds of things alone :/ 
Thanks for the CPR tips :) I am thinking we will sign up for a class - I think I just need to do anything I possibly can to feel better about everything! And hopefully I'll never have to use any of it!

*Laura* - sorry to hear about your spat with OH :( I think its the time for outburts and arguments for all of us at the moment!
Good luck with all the moving stuff! :D

*TV* - does nobody watch The Undateables?! I love it! I haven't watched any TV for aaaaaages but now I have The Undateables on Tues, Derek & OBEM on Wednesdays, The New Normal and The Big Reunion on Thursdays and Up All Night on Mondays! lol, such a TV junkie these days!
Has anybody noticed how there seem to be loads of programmes on about pregnancy and new parents atm?! The New Normal and Up All Night are fab, so funny!

*AFM* - Just got back from the consultant. What a horrible horrible man :D

He's booked me in for a c-section on 26th March. Eeeeek! He's warned me that I am at risk of going into spontaneous labour before then though, so has recommended I still prepare for a natural labour. They're also sending me for a heart scan (!) to find out how serious my heart murmur is, and he's asked me to come in for a growth scan next week to find out if my thyroid problems have affected the growth at all - this is because I was supposed to have been consultant led all along and should have been having regular check ups with him, but my stupid midwife "didn't realise" despite the fact that I specifically asked her if I was still consultant led here like I was in Devon and she said "No"! Grrrr.

Still though - feels very odd to know that the 26th March might be LO's birthday!!!! 7 weeks yesterday! eeek!


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass*, that's so great that you actually now know the date you'll have your baby by! xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Hayley that's great news about your date!! How exciting :) shame the doctor wasn't particuarly nice though. 

Laura, sorry to hear about the fall out you and OH had. Bloody men drive me mad sometimes, you just can't win with them!! You try and involve them but if they make no effort then you just assume they aren't interested. End of the day we aren't mind readers are we. Glad your back to normal again though. 

Thanks for the info Alex :) 

I managed to stay at work for the rest of the day. I am so unbelievably tired though :( I'm planning on having a nap now because I don't even have the energy to get dressed, never mind walk the dog in a bit. So hopefully I'll have a nap, take pup out, make dinner then go to bed!!


----------



## baby_nurse

Laura- sounds like you've tried to involve OH a fair bit then!! Men ey!! I think they sometimes just think it'll 'come to them' and they'll be naturals....think they're in for a shock when baby arrives and they see how difficult it is! Definetely keep pushing with the classes and trying to get him interested in those at least. Is your mum going to be at the birth? You want to make sure he has a 'part' otherwise he might go into a sulk if he doesn't get involved-try explaining that to him, how much u want him involved in birth and it only happens once so he should want to go to some classes of at least read some info on water birth, otherwise he can't complain if your mum takes a more active role. He can't have it both ways, either he supports you and gets involved with baby or you'll source that support from elsewhere, and rightly so!! 

Liverpoollass - oooh your booked in on my due date! Bit jealous as you know you'll def have a baby by the whereas I might be 2 weeks later lol! Sorry your MW has (get again!) cocked things up. Hope scan goes ok. 

I only went to those classes cos 2 other ladies I know went so gave me a bit of confidence! I'm just going to try bite the bullet and go to stuff like that as I worry when LO arrives I'll be prone to PND so am going to aim to try and get out the house everyday, even if its for a few hours to see friends or go to a class like that, just to keep me sane and also to give me a reason to get up and dressed! I tend to mull over things and feel down in the dumps when I'm sat at home not being sociable!

Sorry for the mega long CPR ramble by the way, realise I prob came across as a right know it all, give me a big slap lol! 

Mrshippo - put your feet up and reelllaaaxxx!


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex don't apologise. Its nice to know there is someone on here who knows what they are talking about :)

I'm just watching OBEM as I'm sure a couple of you are too....I start welling up as soon as the programme starts now lol :dohh: 

I am also online buying my maternity pads ect from Boots. But got me thinking, as I am planning on pumping, possibly direct bf (depends what happens on the day) or if I can't then it will be formula. Obviously I will need to pack some bottles, when do I sterilise them?? :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've tried posting in here twice and both times I managed to knock the charger cord out of my computer which results in it instantly shutting down since my laptop battery no longer seems to work. Maybe the third time will be a success...

*Laura*, I've had the same nose problems you described. I read somewhere that the increased blood flow in our bodies during pregnancy can cause bloody noses (I've had one nosebleed since being pg) so I'm assuming it's the same kind of thing causing the blood in your nose. The ladies I have talked to that have had the same kind of symptoms have said the congestion goes away shortly after delivery so hopefully it won't be too much longer that we will have to deal with the stuffy/full noses.

DH and I registered for a simple baby monitor but DH has gotten very attached to the idea of getting some kind of high tech video monitor so I have no idea what we'll actually end up getting. 

*Lauren*, the cherry amingioma sounds awful. Glad they're going to get rid of it though if it doesn't go by itself.

When I had my GTT done I was told I was borderline anemic. The doctor basically told me to try to eat more iron rich foods like red meat, raisins, etc. They haven't checked my blood in the two appointments I have had since the GTT one so I'm assuming it's not something to be too concerned about. :shrug:

*Alex*, I've been having a lot of weird dreams like you. A lot of them I have woken up from rather upset. Like last night I dreamed some woman was telling me I was a terrible mother because I forgot to put a seat belt on (not sure why I would have forgotten that :wacko:). I also have some of the naughty dreams too which can also be a bit weird since some of the stuff I'm in to in my dreams are not things I'm at all interested in when I'm awake. :haha:

Your surprise trip sounds like it will be a great time. I would love to get away with DH before the baby arrives for at least a night but not quite sure if that will be practical considering how busy his work has been. These days we're lucky if he gets one day off.

For your going home outfit, I've read multiple times that you will still look 6-7 months pg after delivery so you'll still want to pack your maternity clothes. Most likely comfy clothes too since I'm sure we'll be sore. As for the baby, I'm thinking of packing a newborn outfit and a 0-3 month outfit. I don't expect to have a large baby but you never know, he may not fit into newborn at all. Hope that helps you some when you're packing your bags. 

*Hayley*, my DH has already told his boss that once I go into labor he's leaving work right away (if I go into labor while he's working) and then he'll be taking off a week of work to be with me and the baby in the hospital/at home. He might have taken more if it would be paid leave but it's not, so we have been trying to put some money away for that week where he won't be getting a paycheck since the bills won't stop coming.

So glad your hospital changed their policy so OH will be able to stay with you overnight. :happydance: Not sure how the change in policy would cause any problems with security. The entire time my DH (or whoever the "support person" is) is staying at the hospital he has to wear an id tag on his wrist just like I do. I would think it would be similar for the dads that are staying over night so that the staff new they were supposed to be there?

As for what our babies will look like, I can't really picture Aiden. I have a theory that he'll have DH's hair color and eye color, but I think he'll have my hair texture. Other then that, I have no other idea. MIL was looking at the 3D ultrasounds though and has told both DH and I that she thinks Aiden has a lot of my facial features. We both think she's kind of nuts considering Aiden is only 20 weeks in those pictures.

Exciting news about your C-Section date. When my OB told me that they wouldn't let me go more then a week over my due date it was quite a shock realizing that April 5th could be Aiden's birthday at the latest. Even though we could go into labor sooner then that, it's nice knowing the latest that they'll be arriving.

*Sarah*, like I just told Lauren earlier in the post, I was told I was borderline anemic at my GTT appointment. I think having low iron levels, especially later in pregnancy is pretty common.


So glad to hear your baby shower went well and that you got some lovely things.

*Nicola*, so glad your hubby is home! 

As for packing the bag, I don't really intend to focus on getting mine all packed until the beginning of March. I've gradually purchased some toiletries and stuff but I don't feel the need to focus on it too much now. I think you should pack your bag when you feel like it's time. 

*AFM*, Yesterday I got a call from my bank about some suspicious charges. Turns out someone got a hold of my debit card info and decided to spend almost $800 on advertising stuff. Who steals someone debit/credit card info and goes and buys advertising junk? If I were going to do that I would be going on a shopping spree for some nice clothes, electronics, etc. Anyways, the all the charges that the idiot made on my account were refunded to me and my debit card was cancelled to prevent anymore charges from being made. What sucks about this is I now have to wait for my bank to mail me a new debit card so I have to resort to using cash or checks. This is such an inconvenience considering everyone uses debit cards these days because they're just so much faster. Really hoping the new card will arrive before DH and I leave to head out of town Friday evening but I'm kind of doubting that will be the case. :( 

I had another doctors appointment last night. Everything went well with my weight, blood pressure, etc. Aiden really dislikes the doppler though. During my last appointment he tried to kick the doppler away as soon as it touched my belly. This time, he just moved away from it anytime my OB found his heartbeat so it took a little awhile for her to get a reading (135-140 bpm when he did decide to cooperate). The bad thing about my appointment is I peed right before leaving my house. I got so distracted talking to my DH that I forgot why I was holding my pee. Needless to say DH and I had to sit in the office for an extra 45 minutes or so waiting on me to be able to pee. Thankfully DH was a good sport about it.

My baby shower is this Saturday which is why DH and I are heading out of town for the weekend. I'm really looking forward to it being over with so I can actually start shopping for the little baby things that we'll need since after the shower I'll know what kind of stuff I still need to purchase. Waiting to be able to buy clothes and such has been driving me crazy because I keep seeing so many cute things.

My DH's birthday is this Sunday as well. We were originally planning to go out to eat for his birthday like what we did for mine but then DH said he wanted me to make him a caramel cake for his birthday instead so that will be my project for next week I guess. 

I attached my 32 week bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laura91

*Alex* - I think OH is the opposite, he's worried that he's gonna have absolutely no idea what to do when LO is here and that he'll be incapable.. he tells me this all the time. Like i've said though, many men have no experience with baby's until they get their own and he will be fine, we've got each other.
Yes, my mum will be at the birth, i'm having it at her house. She has said that she will go with whatever I want though - if I want her there she will be, if not then she'll either go upstairs or go out :thumbup: I need her to be there because OH is seriously not good when it comes to the actual 'birth' part - and that's only watching it on the tele - I actually think he'll either faint/throw up :dohh:
I would love him to cut the cord but I know this will definitely not happen so plan on letting my mum do this, as long as OH doesn't have a problem with it. 
Then I want OH to give LO the first feed, this way he gets some special bonding time with her?

*MrsHippo* - I couldn't watch OBEM as we were busy moving and it obviously won't have recorded either :cry: I'll have to catch it on 4seven or whatever it's called :(
Which maternity pads are you getting from Boots? I had a quick look the other day and debated just getting the Boots own - 80 for £4ish? They didn't seem to have a good selection (or maybe I wasn't looking in the right bit?)
I would think you'd be best sterlising the bottles once you start in labour at home? Because i'm guessing you'll be in early labour stages at home for a couple of hours? :shrug:

*ILoveLucy* - That's terrible about your bank! Although like you said, why would you steal money and spend it on advertising :haha:
Glad everything went well at your appointment, I always forget to take a sample with me and have to do one at the end of my appointment :dohh:
Lovely bump :)

*AsForMe* - I'm absolutely nackered.
We moved everything _out_ of our house last night. Whilst my dad and OH emptied and took all the furniture/items, me and my mum hoovered/cleaned so today i'm sore and tired :( At half 8 my mum made me stop and just sit because she said I was starting to look tired and uncomfortable. 
We stayed at my parents which was nice as we got tea cooked for us and could just get climb into a nice comfy bed.
Tonight, we get the keys to the new house at 6:30pm so we'll be moving everything _in_. I think I might just do some delegating and point where things are going - don't think I could hack another night :nope:

No bump picture today as i've used all my data on my phone :dohh: Will post one tomorrow *hopefully*! xx


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, I got to play with our pram last night :dance:

I LOVE IT!

It took us a good 10 minutes to figure out how/where everything went.. once we'd put it up/down a few times, I found the instructions at the bottom of the box :blush:

It's a gorgeous bright red colour, same kind of material as the Quinny Buzz (really soft, squishy). Really tall, don't have to flick the handle upwards. Quite lightweight, although the car seat/carrycot isn't :haha: 

So it's gone back in it's box and in my old room at my parents for now :( I want to keep it out and push it round :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* thanks for the infor re: CPR. I think you're right, and the main thing would be not to panic, and just do your best. Hopefully none of us ever find ourselves in that position though. And lol at you at the baby class crying! But LOs are adorable, and now we are so close to having our own I find them even MORE adorable! I'm so glad that you and your antenatal bunch are staying in touch, it'll be great after the birth as well to have them there going through the same thing.

*Brittany* :growlmad: about your charger! So annoying. Sorry to hear someone has stolen your credit card details. That's the second time I've heard that recently, and both times it was to buy ridiculous stuff. And such an inconvenience for you not to have a card now. Have a wonderful baby shower! I can't wait to hear all the great things you get, and then you can start ticking off everything from your list!

*Hayley* :happydance: for 26th March!!! That seems so soon!! Very exciting. And I am totally jealous that you know the latest date you'll meet LO! I hate the not knowing, it's a real struggle for me! 

*Laura* sorry about your fight with oh the other day. He was being unreasonable definitely, and being a big baby as well saying you do everything with your mum. Is he 5?! Like "You like your mummy better than you like me" kind of thing :haha: Take it easy with the moving, I don't know how you are doing that right now! Definitely delegate, lots of pointing, and shouting if they get it wrong of course! Exciting about your pram as well!! We have ours set up in one of the spare rooms and sometimes I just go and stare at it lovingly :blush:

*Lauren* Hope you are feeling OK today, and got a good rest last night. Apparently you can buy bottles that are sterilised and come as a "one use" type thing in a sealed plastic bag. Maybe you could look at getting some of those? I think most bottles only stay sterilised (if that's the right phrase) for max 24hours, so it is definitely a tricky question.

*Afm* Nothing new at all!


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover*, i'm jealous you can go look at you pram whenever you want :(

I seriously debated taking a picture of it when we got it put up so I could show MIL/FIL etc - secretly so that I could just look at it all the time :rofl:!!

I didn't though :nope:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Laura*, I thought my DH would just want to cut the cord and that would be it but he's now telling me he wants to see the placenta too once it's delivered after learning about it in our childbirth class. I think he's nuts because it sounded disgusting when she was describing what it looked like. 

I also think it's great that you're going to have your OH do the first feed. I'm planning to breastfeed so DH won't be able to do much with the feeding until after we have that established so he's going to be doing all the baths. I think it's important that the fathers have something so that they can bond with the baby.

Hope everything goes well with the move!

*AFM*, going to try to get some cleaning and laundry done so that the house is all tidy before we head out tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, I know how it feels to have a laptop like that >.< Mine is awful, the charger has to be in all the time. Thats why most of the time I go on my phone, but then that takes me forever to write stuff! Sorry to hear about the card, some nasty people out there. Good job your bank picked up on it though and you got your money back quickly!! Like the photo too :) anyone noticed that our bumps aren't particuarly looking any different. Like before you'd notice a considerable change but now they look similar to how they did a few weeks ago? Saying that though, I haven't taken a photo recently so I can't really compare it to my last. But in the mirror I don't think it looks much different apart from changing shape once in a while. Oh and I bet your excited for your baby shower??!! :)

Laura, what pushchair have you brought again?? And soooo jealous of you moving!! Least you have been able to do it over a period of time though instead of trying to get it all done within one day!!

AFM, I wasn't very well again this morning :( it passed but I have felt a little off all day. Also, LO has had loads of hiccups just recently. She has it now, this must be 4th time today. But I can feel the hiccups really low down, at pelvic level. Almost feels like my bladder is pulsating lol. I find it cute but starting to get really annoying too... 

I am so glad its Friday tomorrow, I am looking forward to a much needed lie in Saturday morning. Oh and we are picking up the car seat :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Alex* Ooh is that your due date?! Hey you never know, you might be one of those rare cases where you actually go on the date! :D I'm getting my friend to do an astrology reading based on the birthday lol - she does birth charts and they're SO accurate! 
Yeah I know what you mean, I worry about the same thing when LO arrives - I want to make sure I go to things and mingle! I almost feel like I'll be more confident then though coz I won't REALLY be by myself, and baby will give me a talking point with other mums?! lol.


*Lauren* - Aww bless you welling up when OBEM starts lol. I well up when the babies arrive but thats all at the moment! Thats embarrasing enough though lol

As I'm not BF-ing I asked all about what to do about bottles etc, you don't need to take any to the hospital with you - the hospital expect you to provide milk (they ask for the ready made cartons as they don't want to be making up formula) but they provide the bottles etc so that you don't need to do your own sterilising. And for the first bottle, they provide the bottle and the milk. 
I'm not sure if all hospitals differ, but this was the case for both Liverpool and Devon.

Hope you're feeling better now :(

*Brittany* - Aww what a pain about your laptop. :( Mine doesn't work unless its plugged in either and you have to wrap the wire around it in a certain way or else it doesnt charge lol. We def need a new one!

I know, I'm so pleased about the policy change! So funny too, after you had just mentioned the OH sleeping over thing a few days before.

I think we have to wear ID tags here too, but I think the security thing was more like thieving and stuff. I have to find out what the situation is now I know I'm most likely having a c section though - because I doubt they will let partners spend the night when I'm on a ward as I doubt other ladies would be comfortable having other peoples partners around all night long!
So maybe if you're on a ward its not possible?! I guess I'll find out at the hospital tour.

Yeah its hard to tell anything from the 3d scan pics, especially when they are from earlier on! I can't get any kind of idea of what Bean will look like from mine, coz all of the babies I know who were 3D scanned came out looking NOTHING like the images whatsoeever! You could never tell they were the same child!

I'm sorry to hear about the credit card :( How annoying!!!! There are some strange and horrible people around :nope:

I hope you enjoy your baby shower! How exciting!!! 

Cute bump pic! :)

I can't believe your oh wants to look at the placenta?! lol! I saw one while watching the videos at my class the other day, I had never seen one being delivered before as for some reason they blur it out on OBEM - but oh my goodness, it was gross! And SO BIG!!! I commented to the MW that I had NO idea the afterbirth was so huge! lol

*Laura* - I think its a lovely idea for OH to give baby her first feed :)

I got my maternity pads from Boots but I didn't see any packs of 80! That would have been MUCH handier! I got two packs of 10, and now I'm thinking I need more. They were only about £1 each though.
They had some really thin looking ones that were called Maternity pads but I cant see how they'd be any use?! They were just like Always extra slim! So I opted to play it safe and get the ones that look like mattresses lol.

Aww I cant imagine how tiring moving must be at this stage! I found it EXHAUSTING when we moved and I was 20 weeks then!! (I think that was partly the distance too though - a 250 mile move during pregnancy is NOT something I would recommend to anybody lol). 
I hope you're all settling in to your new place! :)

*AFM* - not much new to report. I'm just REALLY tired all the time atm, and I keep having little funny turns - like coming over REALLY hot all of a sudden and feeling light headed and out of breathe. Its annoying! 
My mum thought it might be my BP and I do have a monitor here, but I couldnt find it to check it...irritating.

I'm still really struggling with the heavy bump too - it feels as though the baby is really low and is really weighing down on the bottom of the bump. I feel like I have to hold it underneath when I'm walking or else its just too painful :(
I tried a bump band for the first time today and it hasn't made the slightest bit of difference! :/ 

I'm attaching my 31 and 32 week bump pics - I noticed that my bump popped the day after my 31 week pic, I think you can really see the difference between the two weeks! I feel gigantic now!!!! (Still measuring 32 cms though?!)
(31 weeks in the stripy top, 32 weeks in the blue dress)
 



Attached Files:







101_3190.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









101_3227.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* please take it easy! That's two days in a row you have been off colour, don't push yourself too much :hugs: 

*Hayley* same for you if you aren't feeling great. Sorry to hear your bump is feeling so heavy. You should mention to your midwife as they can give you a girdle I believe, which is used to take the pressure off. Might be worth looking into?

*Brittany* your oh wants to see the placenta?!? :shock: he must be nuts! I wouldn't want to see that in a million years, they sound so gross! Also, not to gross anyone out, but my brother said when he worked in obs and gynae that some of the placentas smelt really bad :sick: 

*Cord cutting* my dh said he doesn't want to cut the cord. I was surprised as its such a typical dad thing, but he said he doesn't like the idea of cutting into something that's part of me, which I understand.

*dads and feeding* I'm also hoping to breastfeed, so Simon won't be able to help out too much (although I expect drinks and snacks to be brought to me!), But i hope that he'll find his own 'thing' with baby,maybe bathing like Brittany mentioned. 

*Classes once baby arrives* I'm planning on going to a breastfeeding group, and hopefully a 'buggy babies' exercise group. My SIL is off two days a week and so we are going to go to mums and tots together, and the other days I plan to visit my granny each week, and spend one day at home with baby, so I'm hoping to stay pretty busy!

*Afm* got some really lovely comments from parents at parents evening tonight when I was saying I won't be back next year. One woman looked like she was about to cry, and said how sorely missed I will be. It was so lovely to hear, and people were asking all about when I was due etc, so I was really pleased! Also got two comments from colleagues today on how 'neat' my bump is compared to people they know of similar gestation, and another colleague was GUSHING about how beautiful my bump is and how pregnancy really suits me! So I'm feeling great about myself at the minute :haha: makes a change from being told I'm enormous and about to pop!!


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, it's been a quiet few days on here :) hope everyone is well.

Laura, I hope you are getting settled in nicely to the new place, I'm sure you're exhausted though!

I went to get stuff for my hospital bag today, which makes it all seem real! I got maternity pads, breast pads, nipple cream, big (black) pants, a nightie/tshirt to wear during labour (I'm a bit gutted it'll get ruined, I really like it! I'm wearing it right now! Only £6 from Matalan though!) and some other bits and bobs, including some mattress pads just incase my waters break in bed!

I also got a baby care set - thermometer, nasal decongestor etc, so feeling very prepared right now. The costs all add up though - £50 in mothercare on basically a variety of things to catch my bodily fluids :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Evening :)

Ooo you know what, I STILL haven't actually brought my hospital bag stuff. I have been on boots multiple times, added my bits to the basket then just come off!! I don't know why but I seem to be avoiding buying any of it lol. I am going in to town tomorrow though to meet my mum and co for lunch so I can go to boots then..... maybe.... hehe

Its nice to hear you got those comments on parents evening :) comments like that make me feel upset about leaving work!! 

Hayley, my bump also feels rather heavy at the moment too. I am sure she is in my pelvis at the moment too because she keeps getting hiccups but I can only feel it really low. I have also been getting loads of BH lately, some really catch my breath too and can feel rather uncomfortable. I have also felt super pregnant lol, I struggle to get up off the sofa now, I can barely bend down to pick stuff up and it takes me ages to roll over in bed!! Oh and have you seen this comp, when I saw it I thought of you. Wouldn't want you to miss it :)

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4434597

I don't know why but I keep getting that horrible feeling that LO will come early. I don't know whether others feel that too? But I can't help it. 

We picked up the car seat today :) its just sitting in the back of the car at the moment, will bring it in tomorrow so I can have a proper look at it. 

I will take a bump photo soon and post it up but when I looked in the mirror this morning I noticed that my bump seems to have totally changed shape. From up here I still look round and big but when I look side on my belly doesn't seem to be sticking out as much and has almost grown in length. Its hard to explain but I am sticking out a lot more down below so my belly looks longer :/ I've had people tell me how low my bump looks too this week. 

The sickness thing seems to have passed. I didn't feel 100% for about 3 days, spoke to a mw as I thought it could be related to the vaccines I had. She said it is very unlikely as it comes and goes and is probably just my blood pressure. She just advised me to eat little and often and explained that it will be due to my uterus being big and squashing my organs. I also started thinking my MS was going to make a return, I would be so upset if it did as I never want to feel how I did in the first/second tri again. 

I've been looking at holidays!! :icecream: had a look everywhere, I HATE HATE HATE these ''family resorts'' which is just full of screaming children and parents who live around them. So I was looking at luxury baby friendly holidays and seen some lovely places :) I was thinking about Greece or Italy. I was also looking at baby passports as wasn't too sure how you go about it but once LO is here I have to apply for one WITH a photo, she will look different by the time it gets back to us :rofl: I was thinking about possibly going September onwards.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ooh do you know, funny you said that - when I was at the midwifes office the other week I saw a girl with a funny looking belt thingy that she was fastening under her bump, I wondered what it was! Maybe it was a girdle type thing the midwife had given to her?!
I will definitely ask her about it when I see her on Wednesday as I am getting rather sick of walking around holding onto the bump!! Its just TOO heavy! :/ This baby must be a right little porker!

Awww yay for finally getting some nice positive comments from people!! I'm glad they were all cooing over you! It is nice to get the nice attention after all the negative nellies that pregnancy seems to draw!!!!!
Ooh I have been looking everywhere for nighties - I never thought to try matalan! I have two from Tesco but think I could probably do with 4 or 5 as I could be in for anything from 2-5 days and goodness knows I could be going through more than one a day if things get messy! eeek! 

Where did you get your baby care set from? I'm still debating the expensive in ear thermometer or a more basic one! The in ear ones seem SO overpriced :/ 

*Lauren* - Oooh thanks for the comp link!! I will def have a go at that! :happydance:
Sorry to hear you're struggling with heavy bump too :( So annoying!
What do your BH feel like now? To be honest, I'm starting to doubt myself about them - I know I was getting them a while ago but now I don't know if I'm not getting them or I'm just not noticing them - BUT the ones I used to have were just quick tummy tightenings and never painful at all.
So I'm wondering if I'm looking out for the right thing?!
I keep getting painful twinges that make me gasp but I always put them down to kicks! 

That bump change thing is what happened to me last week! I think the baby must sort of drop a bit around this stage and so the bump looks different/lower!

*Holidays * - Oooh holidays!!! :D That will be lovely! I know, its ridiculous with the baby passports isnt it?! Do they still last for 10 years?! That just seems ludicrous...imagine a 10 yr old using a baby pic passport...whats the point?! They could be anybody!

My holiday plans are all a bit up in the air - I'm _supposed_ to be going on a mini cruise with my sister the first week in May, and my mum is looking after her two girls and Bean, but it all depends on my c section recovery - as they say 6 weeks and the cruise will be pretty much 6 weeks afterwards! My mum thinks it'll be fine (She's had two c sections herself) and that I'll need it by then but I'm not so sure.

Then I've got another mini cruise planned for September 13th - which is my birthday gift for OH as its his 40th birthday (eek!) in August, so i thought it'd be nice for us to have a little break together just afterwards - we don't fancy the idea of taking Bean with us because of the risk of Norovirus outbreaks on cruise ships so we're leaving him with my mum again.

But then because I'm going to feel like the worlds worst mother after going on two mini-cruises without Bean, I feel like we definitely need to plan a holiday WITH him too! But I won't be able to afford anything mega after the two cruises lol - so I'm thinking either a little week long break in Cornwall in the summer or maybe a little Christmas/New Year trip to Euro Disney?! I know he'll be too young to appreciate it but I've always wanted to go and will finally have the excuse of a baby to drag along lol!

*AFM* - I am actually starting to get really stressed out with blogging :wacko: I've just been looking through the things I have been sent to review and there is just too much stuff!!! All these companies expect their reviews up in a timely fashion, but it takes ages to test the things and write a decent review and then promote the posts so that they get a decent number of hits - I've just written out my schedule and it will take me up until 25th March to get every review done and posted!
Which means every day from now up until Bean is born! eek!! I need to not accept any more PR offers, its become like actual work now :/

Having said that though, the Bambeano bean bag came today and it is SO cute!!! So that freebie alone makes me think its worthwhile lol. 

*Scans* - I know a few people are having growth scans, when is everybody having them?
Mine is Tuesday and I'm sooo nervous, I really think they're going to tell me he's a 12lber!!!


----------



## baby_nurse

I'm not sure why but I've wrote a post and it has to be okayed by a moderator?!? It's showing up another colour to the other posts so not sure if you ladies can see it. As far as I can see I haven't sworn or anything in it so unsure what I've done wrong but feel a little like a naughty school girl!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Omg Alex, thats so weird?!! I can see theres a next page of posts but whenever I click on it it doesn't let me view it - I wonder if thats where your post is?! 

They'd better not be ***ing up our thread after all this time lol


----------



## doggylover

*alex* that's so weird, I definitely can't see your other post, I wonder what it is that triggered the need for moderator? 

*Hayley* I am so jealous of all your holidays! That sounds amazing. I know you had mentioned the mini cruises before, and I have been mentioning them to dh ever since - but he hasn't gotten the hint! He is adamant he is not a cruising type of man! Where are the two you are going on headed for? I think a trip to Cornwall would be a lovely family holiday for you all. It's so beautiful down there, that's actually where dh and I got engaged! I think we will be holidaying in places like that in future with the in laws (I hope anyway!) I got the baby care set from mothercare - £16 for two thermometers (a forehead one and one like I used to take my bbt when we were ttc. Not sure where you put that on a baby :shock:), a gum massager shrug:), nail scissors and clippers, a snot sucker and a teething ring. It was the only set they had, all I could see other than that were strip thermometers. Don't let your blogging stress you out - its supposed to be enjoyable!! Do the companies give you a deadline for reviewing their product? If so, I say do all the things you want to keep first, and anything you aren't so fussed on you can leave a bit and if you don't get them done just send the stuff back if needed. 

*Lauren* oh Greece or Italy would be a great family holiday - I've never been to either but I just imagine them both to be so lovely! Baby passports are stupid IMO! And there are still pretty strict rules for their photos which is ridiculous as how do you get a baby to look straight ahead?! Luckily the furthest afield we'll be going is England, and easyjet don't require a baby to have ID. Also the phrase "squashing your organs" doesn't sound great at all! I'm glad your feeling better, and hopefully eating more often will keep you feeling good. 

*Scans* I _think_ I get one at my hospital appointment on Wednesday. I hope so, as I also want to find out what sort of weight this baby is! I know they aren't exactly accurate, but an idea would be nice! I can't think of any other reason why this appointment is at the hospital if there is no scan...but I'll get back to you all on that one!

*Afm* I'm really tired today, and feel really....pregnant!! Just feeling clumpy and not as light on my feet as I had been over the last few weeks!! Suddenly wondering how I can make it through 4 more weeks of work...


----------



## MrsHippo

I've not had any problems like that..... I hope they aren't changing the rules or anything. Unless they are just random checks they do? I don't know. 

Hayley, sorry to hear you are stressing about it. If I lived close to you I would suggest taking some stuff from you to review and give you feedback ect? But would just be a pain with how far we live apart. I still want one of those bean bags, I am hoping to buy one with money being given to us. I am getting money from the girls at work and Dad and Jo said they are giving us money because of how 'picky' I am ...I am picky but those who know me will know what I like, just shows how little they get involved really. 
The BH just feels uncomfortable but it happens all the time. It feels like a tightening sensation, like cramp but without the pain. I get pain sometimes too but I assume thats LO touching something.... 

I love all this spring/summer stuff coming in at the moment, after lunch today we popped in to a couple of shops. I picked up two pairs of jeggins from Zara, one is bright blue and the other bright pink. She has some normal coloured ones too which I got from somewhere else. But I love the bright ones, I love bright jeans for adults but I am never brave enough to wear them so I am taking full advantage of bean and dressing her in all sorts of wonderful things haha :) I have found the most amazing little pram shoes too from Ralph Lauren....I'll find a link actually *I am thinking out loud here lol* 

https://www.ralphlauren.co.uk/produ...1.4002711.5081851&ab=ln_baby_bycategory_shoes

I'm not normally one for leopard print but I loved these when I saw them!!! 50 is a little steep for me though so have been looking everywhere for something similar. Managed to find some nice ones from a seller on ebay but she has gone on holiday so I will message her once she is back to see if she has any. 

I have seen those belly girdle things before, some look really big and bulky. I brought some of those bands in early pregnancy which are supposed to help but now they are too small to go over the lower part of my bump. You can get things like this though

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00478K...ve=22146&creativeASIN=B00478KF7E&linkCode=asn

I have seen cheaper so I would look around. 

Two weeks left at work!! woop woop. I am literally counting down the days now. 

The cruises sound nice :) I'm not one for cruises. Never been on one but they just don't appeal to me, I like to go out and the thought of being on a boat just doesn't do it. I know you stop off and go out and people tell me about how big they are...but I guess everyone likes something different. My mum and co (there are 6 of them so just refer to them all as co lol) are going on holiday to Egypt on Thursday. I am very jealous :) 
I love Cornwall, I went there every year when I was young so it brings back childhood memories for me. I want to go and have been looking but as nice as it is I am more drawn to places abroad. 
Oh and their passports are valid for 5 years now. I don't know how you get a NB to look at a camera either, I wonder if they are as strict as they are with adult ones?? I'll get a letter back going 'mouth is open, cannot accept or eyes are closed' haha


----------



## doggylover

Lauren those little shoes are insanely cute!!! I'm not one for leopard print either, but they are adorable! And your LO will definitely be able to rock the leopard look! I can't wait to see some pictures of her when she arrives dressed in all her cute little gear! A the minute we just have all sleepsuits in white/grey/yellow, so I'm looking forward to being able to buy some more brights once LO is here and we know what 'flavour' they are!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am so glad I found out what the sex was because I don't think I could have waited....I bet you find it hard don't you? Looking in the shops at girly stuff and boy stuff and not being able to buy it... I totally understand why people do it, I would love the surprise but I'd find it difficult :) 

I can't wait to see everyones. It is all rather exciting and will be here before we know it!!! I can't wait until LO is here, I think about what she might look like all the time, whether she will come out with lots of hair, what eye colour she will have (obviously will most likely be blue when NB) but after a couple of months I wonder how they will change. I am also very excited about dressing her in the clothes I have :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - They haven't given me deadlines as such but I just keep getting emails and calls from different PR companies asking "How Im getting on" with the products etc - feels like pressure to get the reviews done! 
I shouldn't have taken on so many things all at once - I was too bloody greedy!!!! I'm definitely not taking ANYTHING else on (unless its amazing, obv).

Oooh I hope you do get a scan! *fingers crossed* I really want to know the size too. I know they can be wrong but just an estimate will do lol.

Seems like the "super pregnant" feeling is really hitting us all now :( At least we're nearing the finish line!!! 

Oooh where in Cornwall did you get engaged? I've never actually been, which is ridiculous given that I lived in Devon for 6 years which is right next door!!!
My OH used to live in Cornwall before we met, he says there are some lovely parts and some rubbish parts lol.
I fancy St Ives from the look of photos etc.

*Lauren* - Yeah it would be handy if I had someone who could review things for me! :/ I've got 4 different stretch marks cream to try but how am I supposed to do that?! I won't know which ones are working and which ones arent - I only have a certain number of stretchmarks to try them on lol..

Those shoes are SO cute!!! Keep an eye incase they reduce them before Bean arrives, you never know! Otherwise, keep an eye out in TK Maxx as I saw lots of Ralph Lauren things in there last week! :D

I am lusting over something on Ralph Lauren too - its this: https://www.ralphlauren.co.uk/produ...1.11657331&ab=ln_holding_bysize_createyourown

Its in the sale for £25!!! I'm so tempted but reeeeeally shouldn't buy anything else :/
But you can personalise it with a little monogram of his initials!!! How cute?!!!

Must. Resist. Temptation.....:wacko:

Yeah, I bought some bump bands but they did nothing except make me itchy! They seemed almost too big to give me any support, I bought the M/L ones but theres no WAY the S/M would fit me so I don't really get it?!!! 

I think I'll see what the midwife says.

Ooooh not long left for you at work!!! :happydance: 

*Cruises* - don't get me started! lol. I'm like a cruise rep, I LOVE them so much its ridiculous!
I hadn't ever been on one until last year but I was just blown away by how amazing they are!
We only do the no-fly cruises (I don't see the point otherwise!) so it means your holiday starts right away - no time wasted at airports or in queues etc!
You just turn up, get on the ship, get handed your glass of champagne and you're on holiday right away! Its AMAZING!!

And the LUXURY - omg!!! I mean, it must depend on the cruise line...we've only been with Royal Carribbean - but they are like floating 5 star hotels.
Everything is silver service, the meals and choice of restaurants is unbeleivable - there were 7 restaurants on our ship all serving different things, then there is the promenade which is a big long shopping street with loads of shops, pizza parlour, cupcake shop, coffee shops, irish pubs, wine bars, Ben & Jerrys ice cream parlour, etc (all the food is included in the price so you don't pay extra for pizza etc!) .
Oh and they have a 50s American diner where all the staff dance on the bar etc! All the room service is free too.

Theres nightclubs, massive casinos, loads of different drinking venues, video arcades, mini golf, rock climbing walls, you can go ice skating, there's the flo-rider surf simulator, massive gym, boxing ring, spa and sauna, loads of pools, jacuzzis, loads of places for sunbathing....then theres the evening entertainment, different shows every night, quizzes, a cinema, ice skating shows - honestly, there is SO much going on that you literally cannot fit it all in to a two week holiday.

And thats just on board! You're also stopping off every day in different places - I love just waking up, going on to the balcony and thinking "Where are we today?!" - its amazing, like the holiday just comes to you!!

People tend to assume that cruises are for old people but honestly, if you pick a decent cruise line they're much more aimed at young people and families (they have great facilities for kids too, but they don't start until the child is 2 unfortunately! I was gutted to find that out!).

I've been totally spoiled by it now. I hate flying anyway so its perfect for me, but I just have no interest in ever going on any other kind of holiday again lol.

The mini cruises are a good taster to see if you like it and they're only about £200! The one with my sister is going to France, and the one with OH is to Bruges - I've actually never been to France or Belgium!


----------



## MrsHippo

I think you should definately buy that RL outfit!!! Your excuse is that it is in the sale.... and there is nothing wrong with one or two little designer outfits :) I was looking at all sorts online yesterday. Some thinks are stupidly expensive though. I was looking at Dior and D&G ect and they charge a fortune. No way I am paying over 100 pounds for a babygrow!! AND they have nice stuff but I have actually seen nicer elsewhere. I went in to JoJo Maman Bebe today for the first time and they have some lovely things!!! I could have spent a fortune :) but resisted. Instead I brought sock ons and a jellycat bunny (soft toy).


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> I think you should definately buy that RL outfit!!! Your excuse is that it is in the sale.... and there is nothing wrong with one or two little designer outfits :) I was looking at all sorts online yesterday. Some thinks are stupidly expensive though. I was looking at Dior and D&G ect and they charge a fortune. No way I am paying over 100 pounds for a babygrow!! AND they have nice stuff but I have actually seen nicer elsewhere. I went in to JoJo Maman Bebe today for the first time and they have some lovely things!!! I could have spent a fortune :) but resisted. Instead I brought sock ons and a jellycat bunny (soft toy).

Awww cute! I've never looked at the Jojo Maman Bebe stuff, but I noticed we got a discount voucher through with one of the baby clubs the other day - are they really expensive? 

I know! I'm terrible for just being a label whore lol. I find myself lusting after the labels even though I don't like the clothes that much! TK Maxx had Stella McCartney baby things in last week and I almost bought one even though I didn't actually like it much lol. Luckily OH reigns me in with things like that!!

I LOVE the Baby Dior things but they are CRAZY prices :( 

I may have to give in to the little suit though, I mean...its Ralph Lauren AND its personalised, its like a keepsake really isnt it?! lol


----------



## LiverpoolLass

BTW what baby clubs have you all joined?

My friend did a blog post about them all the other day and I had NO idea there were so many!!!
I joined Aptaclub and Cow & Gate this week, and they both send cute little cuddly toys to you! A polar bear and a little cow - they're so sweet lol


----------



## MrsHippo

haha yes you can keep it forever :D so BUY IT!!!

No they aren't particuarly expensive, I wouldn't say they were much more than any other nice shop. I saw a really nice babygrow...well, I saw a few but have so many I decided not to buy anymore. But they were around 14 pounds.... which in my eyes isn't bad for a few one offs? For basics it is expensive though. I had a look online too and the clothes are much better in person than the photos so if you have one local you should defo pop in. 

How nasty is this, OH popped to tesco to pick up milk ect and I asked him to bring back an easter egg for me (I really want an easter egg) - he only comes back with a bag of revels and goes 'they were cheaper' :cry: I'm not talking to him now lol


----------



## MrsHippo

I have signed up to boots, asda, mamas and papas (they send you a voucher on due date), hiPP and have a feeling a couple more. I've signed up to a couple purely for comps. I am going to look at one of the two where you get a free teddy, I want one!!! :) are you able to post a list if you have access to it? It would be interesting to know whats out there, most of them send out freebies and money off vouchers once in a while.


Cow and gate say this - *Available when you join before 30 weeks into your pregnancy while stocks last

So will need to change due date to get around that :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lol! You're such a bad influence Lauren :winkwink: 

Will have to have a nosey, I have no idea if we have a store around - I actually thought they were online only! Will have to check it out.

Aww that is mean :( As if Revels are the same as an Easter egg! Useless men!!!! Mind you, I'm annoyed with mine coz I sent him out for milk and he came back with snickers, creme eggs, and a multipack of doritos ("to make Nachos with!") - with my money! I only asked for milk!!! lol.

I have the easter egg craving too - I've eaten two Maltesers eggs this week. Oops.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Ooh I'm not sure if I joined Mamas and Papas, will have to check!

Here you go:

https://beautybyemma.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/mummy-mondays-bump-update-best-baby.html

:D


----------



## MrsHippo

haha that sounds like something I'd do. Pop there for one thing and come back with a bag full!! We don't have that issue with money as it all goes in to a joint account :)

Thanks for the list, I am going through them now. Mamas and papas signed me up when I purchased something from there, they asked for my details when I paid. So don't know whether you can do it online. 

Oh and sorry girls for posting all these messages up between us!!!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley you have to get that babygro! It's adorable! And in the sale.....!

I didn't realise the mini cruises were so cheap! I'm going to have a good look at them when I'm on maternity (I say that about everything- it's going to be the busiest three weeks of my life!) and try and convince dh we need to go on one! 

We got engaged in Newquay. Definitely not the nicest place in Cornwall (st Ives is gorgeous!) but dh did it on the first day of our holiday. I have to say though, going there wasn't that much cheaper than abroad. The wee cottage we hired was almost £500 for the week! But then we had to pay for flights and car hire which you wouldn't.

Baby clubs: I joined boots, asda and tesco as they were the only free gifts I wanted :haha: in the end I didn't even collect our free gift from asda, and I accidentally threw the baby parking sticker from tesco out! But I did use the car seat voucher from boots to get money off so it was worth it for that alone! Might sign up for M&P though to get a voucher!

Junk food: we are AWFUL. I eat really healthily during the day at school, lots of fruit and homemade soup. Then after dinner we always seem to have something to munch on - cake is a particular favourite! A guy who dh knows at work always brings us cakes, at least 1 a week, and we are right greedy sods! Good news though - I finally finished all the Christmas chocolate!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lol! Its so annoying! He spent £8...he was supposed to get milk! Argh! lol! At the moment his wages get paid into my account but I transfer everything into the ISA as we're supposed to be saving all our money for a deposit, thats the WHOLE point of this nightmare of living at my mums - we are not supposed to be spending it on sweets lol (Unless I want them, then its different....)

That is weird about the cow and gate one! I didn't see that so i didn't change my due date but they still sent me one, I would have been JUST over the 30 week limit then so maybe they just let me off lol.

*Sarah* - yeah you can get some really good deals on mini cruises! Check the Iglu website, I always book through them and they seem to do the best offers. They almost always give you free room upgrades or onboard credit too :D

If you can get him on a mini cruise as a taster, I guarantee you he'll get hooked and you'll have no problem in future. But I can only vouch for Royal Caribbean's Independence Of The Seas so far! We're trying P & O in September so will see what I think of them!

Yeah they say UK holidays are more pricey than going abroad! It'd just be easier with the baby as I hate flying and I imagine it'd be a nightmare between me and my panicking and the baby too lol.
Plus hopefully we'll be back in Devon by then, so it won't be a big long journey either! 

What's the free gift from Asda? I don't think I got one but I'm always just throwing the letters they send through out as I hate letters piling up everywhere, i don't even read them half the time :wacko:

Mmmmm cake - We have cheesecake in the fridge. Now I want it. I'm not even hungry - had chinese takeaway for tea! Oops.

Well clearly you're all forcing me to buy the ralph lauren suit, so I shall....but I will be blaming you both. You MADE me do it


----------



## MrsHippo

Glad you decided to buy it :D 

The asda gift was that huggies starter pack. I picked mine up about a month ago, you get a pack of NB nappies, wipes and some cotton wool things. You get quite a bit actually :) we spoke about it on here ages ago and you get the voucher straight after signing up. Maybe it's worth having a look on your account and see if you can print it off. They do have an expirery date though. 

Well it's snowing here again :/ I don't know about anyone else but I am sick and tired of it now. Normally it doesn't bother me but this year I just want it over with.


----------



## doggylover

Yeah, I never picked up that Asda starter pack! Stupid really, as we did end up buying a pack of newborn nappies just for the hospital and in case our cloth don't fit straight away. But I imagine mine has expired by now!!

Hayley, I'll definitely check that Iglu website out - even if it's just to distract me and let me dream of holidays at the minute! I imagine it'll be a while before we really get to go anywhere.

After today I only have 2 Mondays left to work! That is, frankly, AMAZING news. I hate Mondays (who doesn't?!) And when they start like today - an accident meaning I had to take a 20 minute detour and arrive at work late - I will be glad to see the back of working Mondays for a loooong time!


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - We went for the Jane Muum Matrix Light 2 in Scarlet :thumbup: Haven't seen _one_ person with it (yet)
I've noticed my bump looks more 'bumpish' from the side if that makes sense? :shrug: Although, I'm dreading how much more it will grow in the next 6-8 weeks :shock:
I always feel just huge everywhere - doesn't look so good looking down, does it? But from the side, nakedly (?) I don't think it looks too bad :)

*LiverpoolLass* - That's good to know about the hospital - providing bottles - I was wondering this the other day, incase I end up having to go in!
I looked at the 'mattress thick' ones too :haha: Better to be safe than sorry, right?
I keep getting the hot flush thing lately. Makes me paranoid when it does happen that i'll have a funny turn again and make sure I always sit down just incase! 

*DoggyLover* - Aww that's lovely that you got great comments from the parents :) I'd have been sobbing :haha:!

*AsForMe* - Had a busy weekend..

Friday, I decided not to go into work because I was exhausted from all the moving (sneakily told work that my back/hips were playing up :blush:). My mum came round and helped me clean round and unpack all the homely bit like ornaments, pictures etc.
OH came home from work and fetched in more boxes and put up cabinets, shelves and mirrors for me.

Saturday, we went to our old house and did the inventory with the landlord. Everything went fine, he didn't really check to be fair :haha:
Then we went to OH's dads house to puppy sit. Had a nice relaxing night and ordered a cheeky pizza ;)

Sunday, we got back about 1pm, had KFC (not done any food shopping yet!) and both fell asleep from 4-6 ish :blush:, got up, showered, pottered around, had tea and just went to bed :)

Back at work this morning, which I *really* could have done without :growlmad:

Last night was a bad night. To start with, I couldn't get comfy. Then, heartburn decided to ruin my life - to the point where I had to keep sitting up, went through a pint of water and 7 heartburn tablets between midnight - 6am. The last time I looked at the clock, it was 4:20am, maybe got a couple of hours (broken) and eventually dragged myself out of bed at 8:20am. 
Luckily my grandad is taking me to work this week so that I don't have to do the 30min bus journey :hugs:

Here's my 33 weeker.. little late but nevermind :blush: Don't think i've changed to be fair..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=565327&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1360575511https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=565329&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1360575517


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura, I do like that pushchair :) I remember you telling us what you had but I don't think I looked then.... 
So are you in your new house now then?? 
I also could have done without work today, I slept so badly last night I was sooo tired today. This morning wasn't a good morning for me, not only did I feel pants we had a patient arrive as I walked through the door, obviously I hadn't even put my bag down yet so I just took his name and asked him to sit down. Once I turned my computer on ect I got his paperwork ready. I just remember him telling me his name began with a T (which our 9:30 patient did) so took the paperwork through. He was over an hour early so had to wait in reception, he came up to me about 9:00 telling me his appointment was at 8:30, I told him we don't have appointments at that time. Our first one is never before 9:00 - he and his wife were arguing with me telling me someone told him over the phone that it was 8:30 and they must not be late. Eventually they sat down and waited. When one of the girls went to get him it only turned out to be the wrong patient and that he was in the wrong place!!! He did have an appointment at 8:30 - in a different department!!! So I felt rather bad this morning for not listening properly when he gave me his name. But at the same time THEY turned up at the wrong department. I didn't tell them to come to us. But after then I just felt fed up.... I am telling you, these next two weeks are going to be the slowest two weeks of my life!!! 

I was planning on going to bed in a minute but popped on to the laptop to check my emails and popped on to facebook.....I had a message on there from barker and stonehouse to say I had won their competition from January :D its a throw and cushion which are pretty. So I can't wait until I get them :) that put me in a better mood and woke me up a little. When I win something I get the urge to tell EVERYONE haha. Then my sister goes 'you lucky sod. I haven't won anything...but haven't entered any for a few weeks' duuurrr, you aren't going to win anything if you only to the occasional one once in a while lol. 

Just about to watch 'big fat gypsy valentines' now - I hate the way most of them live but I can't help but watch them lol. 

Talking of valentines day, do any of you have plans? I'm not expecting anything...Adam is away all week anyway :/ but one day I am celebrating is pancake day tomorrow!!! haha
Oh and what I don't understand about gypsies, why do they keep the plastic on their sofas??? That would drive me mad!! You'd stick to it everytime you sat down!


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren *Oh I'm taping gypsy valentine! Watching new Criminal Minds, and taping about four other things, so much is on on a Monday for us! Congrats on winning the competition! I'm the sort of person who moans they never win anything...but never enter :haha: sorry to hear about your bad day at work. I'm just finding at the minute I don't really care very much! At least you only have 9 more days left!!

*Laura* sounds like an insanely busy weekend! I'm sure you are still finding places for everything, but hopefully the major stuff is all done and you are relaxing in your nice new home!! Love the bump :thumbup: I don't see much change since last week, but I hear all these conflicting things about how our growth slows down now, but then I've also heard baby grows a 1/2lb per week...so who knows?! 

*Valentines* we don't do much at all - just give cards (and dh usually gets me flows, and I'll get him some of his favourite wee sweets lol!) but we actually have dinner with my family on a Thursday and its the only chance we get to see my nephew mid week, so we are spending valentines day with them! Although my nephew is my favourite man in the world, so I'm happy to spend it with him!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww your valentines day should be nice then :) 

Yes I find that I have sort of given up caring at work. Like I'll have an email from someone moaning (lots of people moan in healthcare lol) I find that I just ignore it... Normally I'd just deal with it but I have developed the attitude of 'oh well, I haven't got much longer left'. That's really bad though, I know :(


----------



## doggylover

Imagine how it would be if you knew you were NEVER going back...that's how I am :shock::haha: I care a lot about my classes and making sure the rest of their year goes well, but the paperwork stuff is just not getting my attention anymore. I actually said today in a meeting "oh well, I won't be here so I'm not worried at all!"

I just found out today who is doing my maternity til June, and I'm not impressed at all. He better do all my hard work justice in the coming months lol!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Ooh that huggies pack sounds quite good! I don't know how I missed that, will have to check!
Though it seems pointless getting used to Huggies nappies as they're stopping selling them here this year :/ I was planning on using them too as I liked that they have the cut out for where the cord thingy will be. 

Oh what a pain about that patient at work! eeek! At least you can blame things like that on baby brain now! :D

Congrats on the comp win!! Yay! :D How many wins is that so far this year for you?

It drives me mad when people say "Oh I never win anything..." and then admit they never enter anything! I get that a lot lately and I've only won 3 little things so far! lol.

I watched Gypsy Valentine too - I love them! The men are a bit annoying, but I generally really like their way of life - its so old fashioned and I love how they really take things like marriage vows seriously! 

*
Sarah* - Yeah Iglu is def worth a browse, I love planning out imaginary holidays on there hehe.

Oooh yay for only 2 more Mondays!!! :happydance:

Spending Valentines with your lil nephew will be lovely! 


*Laura*- hehe! I'm the opposite with my bump! I don't think it looks too bad looking down but when I catch my reflection from the side it always shocks me! Although I feel heavy I don't feel THAT big - its terrifying!! lol.

Aww I'm glad the move is all sorted! Are you all settled now then? :)

Aww I'm sorry you had a bad night :( Hopefully tonight will be better for you! Lovely bump pics!

*Valentines* - I don't think we'll be doing much this year! We usually go out for dinner but I can't be bothered this year - everywhere overcharges and is packed, and I don't feel like being surrounded by loads of skinny glamour pusses all dressed up! I'll just feel like a whale! lol.
Last year on Valentines we were on the cruise having breakfast in bed!!! So nothing is going to compare to that, so I'm not even going to bother trying lol.

I have my heart scan on Valentines morning (How crap?!) so we've got to be up early for that, so I'm thinking we'll just have a romantic breakfast out somewhere instead - hopefully places won't be packed for breakfast! We're thinking Frankie & Bennys or somewhere like that.

I've just renewed OH's magazine subscription for him and bought him a DVD I know he's been wanting as gifts - not the most romantic presents!!!!!

*AFM* - I packed my hospital bags last night! :D I haven't decided on a going home outfit for me yet as I have NO idea what kind of thing I'll be wanting?! 
But everything else is done!! I made a blog post about it with piccies hehe:
https://sparklesandstretchmarks.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/whats-in-my-hospital-bag.html


I'm panicking coz the babys bag seems empty - I feel like I've forgotten something massive?!

Oh and one of my readers commented mentioning a product that she said was a lifesaver for vaginal births - no good for me but thought you girls might be interested, its this:

https://www.naturalskincare.ie/earth-mama-new-mama-bottom-spray-120ml

Growth scan tomorrow - nervous/excited! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I've seen sprays and creams like that before. Might have to look in to it. I am planning on buying some oil for that area so I can get stretching and massaging lol. 

This is my 4th win of the year so far. I started doing them last January and I think I only won 7 things in the whole year so hopefully this year will be a good one for me :) nearly all my wins are from facebook though! I don't like doing them because you have to tell the world you've entered but I'm not stopping after my wins :) if my friends don't like it then they should delete me or hide posts!! 

I read through your blog, like the little pull along bag. I feel as though my LO hardly has anything too but then if you think about it they don't actually need that much. I like your little giveaway too :) just dont share it on MSE otherwise youll get shouted at :p Oh and I was guttered to hear about huggies too as they are the ones I wanted to use. Already have a big box of size 1s at home. I think my next choice will be asda's own as I have heard good things about them... But we won't truely know what suits us until she is here. 

I'm sure your scan will go well. I want one though, I want to know how big she is!!!


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - Thank you :flow: 
Yep, we are all in and settled in our new house - I love it already :) Just got little bits to keep pottering around and doing like adding little ornaments/finishing things but I can do that properly next week.
Congrats on another win :thumbup:
We watched Big Fat Gypsy Valentine too - OH didn't really have a choice ;) A lot of what they do annoys me but like you, cannot stop watching! Oh and the sofa thing, it's to help with cleaning I believe.. but yep, I bet it's uncomfy as hell :haha:
We don't really do much for valentines day.. Generally just do cards and OH gets me flowers. What else can you really get for a man??

*DoggyLover* - As soon as I heard they gain half a pound a week, I was like :shock: but we really don't have _that_ long left anymore :dohh:

*LiverpoolLass* - I scared myself a little yesterday morning walking past a mirror - I walked past and then backed up slowly to double check it was definitely me :rofl:
Very jealous of you going F&B's, it's my favourite!
Well done on doing your hospital bag! I plan on doing mine next week in my first week of maternity so that I can nip to Boots etc. and get missing items :)
Ooh, good luck at your scan!

*Work* - Definitely given up caring now. Same as DoggyLover, in my head I know i'm not going back anyway (work don't know yet) so it's even worse :rofl:

*Nappies* - I _think_ some places will still be selling Huggies online (like Tesco etc) - could be completely wrong though!
I've heard good things about Asda's Little Angel range too, my sister uses it with my nephew and has done since he was about 1. 
I've got a good range of all different nappies :haha:
I bought a couple of packs of Huggies (and got some in the box set thing), my mum bought me some Huggies and my nana has bought me some Huggies, Pampers and picked up some Morrisons own brand to try :thumbup:

*AsForMe* - or should I say Lo! She seriously has a problem lately with getting comfy - or just staying in one place for long! I was trying to make our bed last night (just putting bottom sheet on) and when I went to stand up, she'd moved in the most uncomfortable position ever and I couldn't straighten up properly?! Then once I got into bed, I swear I felt an elbow or something go accross my stomach - it wasn't a nice rolly feeling :nope: xx


----------



## Laura91

Oh also, has/does anyone else get this..

When i've been sat down a while and go to stand up, my back is quite sore and one leg (generally my right :huh:) hurts when I try and walk on it but wears off after about 20 seconds?

It's even worse in a morning/during the night when I get out of bed. This morning I got out of bed but could hardly put any weight on my right leg because it felt like it would give way and sort of _hurt_? 

Do you think it's just LO that's been laid on a nerve or something? x


----------



## MrsHippo

I get that problem with both my legs :( my back hurts all the time and occasionally so do my hips. I find that when I have been sitting down and stand up that's when my legs ache the most. Oh and OMG crouching down (in a squat position) then standing back up is a killer!! One of our main printers is underneath a desk (there isn't room on it) so have to bend down to get print outs and that's horrible. 

Have any of you noticed other not so nice things happening just recently? Like going to the toilet more often? I'm not just talking about peeing either? I have also developed a line on my belly from pubic area to above my belly button. I thought I'd got away with getting one as normally they develope in early pregnancy? Or so i read anyway. And yes LO seems to be poking me in not so nice places, like under my ribs!! I can just imagine a foot under there. That can be quite painful sometimes though. 

Adam kissed my belly the other day and went 'your nearly cooked' which I thought was sweet :) bless him. Do any of you talk to your bump? I don't, I find it a little weird :/ I talk plenty throughout the day though so you'd assume she knows my voice. She does react to Adam though...if he is close and talking to me she moves and kicks more. Bless her :) can't believe we are all coming to the end of our pregnancies, it's come so quickly.


----------



## Laura91

I've noticed that i've started to have a bit of 'trouble' going sometimes.. maybe that's just down to my diet at the minute though, it's not exactly good with just moving :shrug:

I haven't developed the line on my belly, just plenty of stretchies :nope: Oh and a weird blue-ish vein/line about an inch long above my belly button.. :huh:

I don't talk to my belly and neither does OH but LO definitely knows when he is around! As soon as he puts his hand near/on my belly, she goes nuts. My mum tries to feel her moving/kicking all the time and has so far only felt her twice :haha:

I'm on total countdown mode now:
3 and a half working days left dance:)
13 days left till OH's birthday - he likes to think it's very important :haha:
23 days until full term (37w)
44 pregnant days left (excluding going over :roll:)

I always try and find things that can split up my waiting times :blush: x


----------



## doggylover

*Laura* I am loving the countdown(s)! I am doing exactly the same, and its getting scarily close now in terms of working days! Sounds like LO is keeping you on your toes in terms of her movements and how it's affecting you. My back is a bit achy if I sit for too long slouching, but other than that I can't complain. I know the elbow across the tummy thing you mean though- it is WEIRD. And not quite in a good way! Have you managed to feel it when she does that? When I do it feels so hard! Like proper bone poking out! Creepy. Super jealous of your three days left at work! :growlmad: I have 15...

*Lauren* that comment from Adam is adorable!! What a sweetie!

*Nappies* I've mentioned before we are doing cloth, but I do have some newborn pampers (offers on those!) I think Huggins are stopping their nappies in spring, so just the wrong time for us. Tbh I've heard some awful reviews of them, I've heard far better about asda own brand. My SIL only ever uses pampers on my nephew which seem to work well for them, but I think if I was doing disposables, or if I end up needing them, I'll be an asda girl! 

*toilet...issues!* well since I started taking my iron tablets my toilet issues are certainly something! I think that's all ill say on this one!

*Talking to bump* we don't. At least not on a regular basis. Sometimes I'll say the odd thing (usually "if you kick my bladder one more time I swear your teenage years will be hell" or similar!) but as a teacher I basically talk all day, so I am 100% sure LO will have full recognition of every voice I use- from the sweet and loving to the angry banshee! :haha: I haven't noticed LO reacting more when dh is around, in fact I don't know of ANYTHING that makes my LO react. Maybe I've got a totally oblivious child in there! A stare into space kinda kiddo!

*Afm* I have my 34 week hospital appointment tomorrow. I'm really hoping for a scan, to get a predicted weight for my LO. Other than that I have no idea what will happen apart from normal bp and urine checks. I'm wondering if they talk through the birth plan or anything? I'm so interested to find out as nobody on b+b seems to be know (lots of different things happening in different places) and nobody I know here has a clue! So I'm looking forward to that! Plus it means almost a full day out of work as my hospital and school are so far apart :mrgreen:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Oooh 4 wins is good! I know what you mean, I always get a bit embarrased about the Facebook and Twitter ones - especially as I use Twitter for my blog so I worry about spamming everyones feeds with comps! But I just tend to do them last thing at night so hopefully people won't really notice them lol.

Ooh no, I'm not planning on sharing any giveaways on MSE lol. I've only actually ever posted on there once when I won something, I feel a bit bad as I never interact lol.
I thought you were having a growth scan? Am I getting confused with someone else?!

*Laura* - Thanks! :flower: I am looking forward to F & Bs - I've never been for breakfast before, I REALLY fancy breakfast pancakes and maple syrup! :thumbup:

Ooh I know that elbow thing. I hate that feeling :/ Its very...surreal! I swear LO feels like he's ALL bones - it really hurts sometimes as he feels SO bony!!

I get the back thing (more so in the last few days) but not so much pain in my leg, more in my hip. Especially in the mornings. It is really uncomfortable :/

*Sarah* - oooh be interesting to see what they do at your appointment tomorrow! *fingers crossed for a scan*!

*Nappies* - I've never heard anything about Asda's own but I do hear LOADS about how great Aldi's range is! Which always surprises me! I got some free in the Emma's Diary pack though so will give them a try!
My mum has bought loads of Pampers and she's making us a nappy cake so I don't think we'll need to buy any for the first few weeks!
How many nappies is everybody taking with them to hospital?! I have NO idea how many to take!?

*Toilet issues* - I haven't noticed anything unusual yet *touch wood*. Definitely weeing much more but nothing with regards to the other thing!

*Talking to Bump* - OH does it most nights, just a few little sentences - saying hello and little cute things - and Bean ALWAYS reacts like mad! He starts wiggling around everywhere, its really cute - you can almost tell he's excited lol. 
I don't really talk to it though - I just feel weird, like I'm talking to myself?! I play music to it but that's about all....I am just hoping he'll know my voice anyway coz like everybody said, he must hear me talking all the time!

Last night when OH and I were chatting I noticed Bean started jiggling around loads, it was like he trying to include himself in the chat lol - cute.

*Linea Nigra* - I haven't got one yet. Like Laura said, just lots of stretchmarks :(
And LOADS of scratches!!! Has anybody else had a really itchy bump?! I look like I've been attacked by a cat :/
How is everybodys belly button situation? Mine still hasn't popped - keeping my fingers crossed that it won't! :haha:

*AFM* - Had my growth scan today. It was a student doing it with a sonographer helping so it took AGES as she didn't really seem very confident.
Everything looks nice and normal and growing as it should be, which is good! Baby was being very awkward apparently and not letting them see things...lol!

The weight at the moment is 4 lbs 8 oz, which is about what he should be apparently. 

She said that they put on about half an ounce a day up until 36 weeks, and then an ounce a day after 36 weeks! So she thinks he'll be between 6 lbs 8 lbs and 7lbs when he's born at 38 weeks 5 days. Be interesting to see how right she is!

My mum is starting to do a sweep on birth weight guesses lol, I'm going to guess he'll be about 7.8 as thats what I was when I was born! 

I also found out that he apparently has lots of hair!!! :cloud9:

She showed me a circle of white around the top of his head - there was a lot of it - she said thats all strands of hair! She said it looks like he's got a lot of it - I'm really pleased about that as my nieces were born with loads of hair and I think its sooooooo cute!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

I haven't had any stretch marks...yet. But something else rather annoying - spots. I don't know why but I'd say over the last two months I have become really spotty but NOT on my face. I'll still get the odd one but my belly I have about 6/7 little red ones and my legs are awful :( I really hope its hormone related and will sort itself out once LO is out. The line isn't dark, it became noticable about 2 weeks ago. I also have scratches on my belly too, it gets really itchy sometimes but I try not to scratch directly on to my skin as someone once told me that it could make stretch marks worse...whether or not that is true I don't know. 

Laura, I am also very jealous of your countdown. I will be so excited next week, cannot wait until my last day!!! I have one big email I need to send out to lots of people though about how they can help us, explain that we won't have the staff for a while blablabla. So need to sit down one afternoon and get that done. And glad your settling in well in your new home :bunny:

With the toilet thing, the reason I asked is that apparently one of the early signs that things are moving is loose bowel movements...now does that mean runny bum or just 'more than usual' ??? I have just found myself needing to go more than usual which is really odd for me. I'm not saying I think I am going to go in to labour any minute lol but with me worrying about early labour I think about it all the time!! 

Hayley, nope its not me that is going for another scan. A couple of the girls have mentioned it on here though. Glad everything is going well :) I wish I knew how much hair LO has!! I came out bald when I was a baby so wouldn't surprise me if LO did too haha 

I have another person viewing on Friday, she is an invester...but new to the whole thing and is wanting to buy a few properties. So you never know, she might like our place enough to buy. Quite a few of the apartments here are rented out and they are never empty so its obviously a popular place to live for rental..ers. The only downside to investers is that they are normally quite cheeky and will offer really low. We can probably drop the price by a couple of thousand but thats it otherwise we will have to fork out the money from somewhere. But with her being new to it all hopefully she won't be too harsh :)

I have really struggled to sleep the last two nights. I don't know whether I am keeping myself up too late then I end up over tired when I go to bed. But last night I was just lying there for hours, thinking about everything. Not bad things, but stuff like what I am going to put in my email I need to send out and other work related things going through my mind. Then thinking about stuff like 'I wonder how my family are going to react when they meet LO' .... silly stuff like that. Think my mind was on overdrive.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren * - Ooh you're lucky! My stretchmarks appeared about 2 weeks ago :( 
I haven't used ANYTHING moisturising wise though, bit daft of me! I've started using Bio Oil and stuff since they've been sending them to me for reviews, but they say you're supposed to use them _before_ the stretch marks appear otherwise they're not very effective - too little too late for me!!!

Loose bowel movements would mean runny, definitely. I've heard that can be a sign of early labour too! I think going more often might just be coz of lack of space inside?! Plus if you are trying eat more iron rich foods (I think you mentioned that a while ago?) that will make you more "regular" ! 

Ooh I hope the viewing goes well!! *fingers crossd!*

*Growth scans* - who was it that mentioned having one then? Now I'm thinking it was Alex...I wonder what happened to Alex's mystery moderator post?!


I'm attaching my scan pic from today - I wasn't going to bother coz I thought it was rubbish but it turns out I was looking at it wrong! Now I can see it properly, its actually my favourite of all the scan piccies! :happydance:

It's face on as if he's looking at the screen - you can see his right eye, his lil nose and lil pursed lips, and chubby cheeks! (we could see the chubby cheeks on the scan itself, so cute!) I love it!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







563217_10152568603165634_1906635936_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laura91

*DoggyLover* - I haven't managed to actually 'catch' her running anything across. I can normally feel when a big movement is coming but can't tell when she's gonna do the elbow thing :shrug:
Hope your appointment goes well! You'll have to let us know what happens so I know what to expect - although my hospital appointment isn't until 37 weeks :wacko: Why is it so different everywhere?!

*LiverpoolLass* - I will be putting a pack of nappies into my 'Hospital' bag - I think there's 27 in the Huggies newborn ones? Simply because I can't be bothered to take them out the pack and have them floating around :haha: 
I've read that you should expect to go through 10 nappies a day though.. My mum said this is ridiculous as you would be changing baby every two hours and there could be times when the nappy would still be clean :shrug: We'll just have to wait and see I suppose..
Glad everything went well at your scan, it's so strange to think that baby is over 4lbs already! Lovely chubby cheeks too! :cloud9:

*Belly/BellyButton* - Belly button is practically flat.. hoping it doesn't pop out!
My bump itches very rarely.. I'm very careful though to not itch/scratch it as i'm worried about making my stretch marks even worse.. :nope: I'll try and get a picture of them tomorrow and post it with my bump picture - although when I do try and take a picture, they look 10 times worse as the camera makes them look angry/red :shrug:
*LiverpoolLass*, are you stretch marks sort of _wide_? A couple of mine are like 1cm wide :wacko: I was in the bath last night and started inspecting them (stupid thing to do!) and then started worrying about what if they stay like that... then started trying to push my skin together a little (to make it look like it would after baby) and it looks awful!

*BirthPlan* - Has anyone else written one out? I did a vague one yesterday.. Got the template through in a HiPP email:


Spoiler
*BIRTH PLAN*

*Personal Details:*
*Name:* ***** ***** *Age:* 21
*Baby&#8217;s Name:* Eva Nicole *Due Date:* 28th March 2013
*Birthing companion(s):* T (partner) and ***** (mum)


*Birthing Options:*

*Would you like your birthing companions to be with you throughout your labour?*
Yes

*Where and what position would you like to be in for the birth?*
Home Waterbirth &#8211; squatting, sitting, however comfortable
Would like to use birthing ball when not in pool

*If possible, would you prefer to be cared for and delivered by a woman?*
I don&#8217;t mind

*Student midwives or medical students can provide invaluable support to parents during labour. If possible, are you happy to have them present at the birth?*
I don&#8217;t mind


*Delivery:*

*Would you like any pain relief?*
Yes, Entonox (gas and air)

*If an assisted delivery is necessary, which method would you prefer?*
Will allow midwife to advise

*How do you feel about an episiotomy if required?*
Only if necessary


*After the Birth:*

*Who is to cut the umbilical cord?*
***** (mum)

*Would you like your baby to be put straight onto your tummy or cleaned up first?*
Onto me

*Would you like to be told the sex of your baby?*
I already know the sex of my baby &#8211; Girl

*How would you like the placenta to be delivered?*
Will allow midwife to advise

*How would you like your baby to be given vitamin K?*
I don&#8217;t mind


*Feeding:*

*How are you planning to feed your baby?*
Formula, T to do the first feed

*Would you like help with feeding?*
If necessary



*Do you have any special needs, whether they be related to religion, diet or disability?*
No

*Any other notes?*
I would like to stay at my parents house for a couple of days after baby is born. All required/necessary items/clothing etc will already be there. 
Need to inform Health Visitor.


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies,

Just back from my hospital appointment, and although everything is just fine with LO I am absolutely gutted.

They have changed my due date AGAIN. That's now the 4th time. 23rd March -> 10th April -> 29th March and now -> 10th April again.

So I have been pushed back 12 days. I am absolutely gutted. I felt like I was getting so close, and now I feel like I'm being pushed so far backwards, even though it's only 12 days. I actually cried in the hospital because I'm so upset. The Dr did a scan (although we didn't actually get to see anything) and I saw him measure the head size at 33+1, which is only 4 days behind where I am now. But he still pushed the date the whole way back until 10th April. Then they did a growth chart for me as none had been done before now, but they didn't do it properly and just stuck me on at 32 weeks, when the fundal measurement was actually 26cm and the head measurement was 33+1. So I feel like I just have no idea what mu due date is supposed to be :shrug: 

Also, from a practical stand point, I now could have worked an extra 3 weeks, but since my maternity has all been arranged I no longer can.

I feel awful :( I know it probably sounds really stupid, and I don't know WHY I'm so upset exactly. I think I just had my hopes up that in 6 weeks I would be there, and now I feel like I have so much further to go :(


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - Thanks! I love the lil chubby cheeks hehe! 

I haven't actually checked much about my stretchmarks - I can't see them from looking down as they're right on the underside of the bump! I've asked OH to check and he says they're about 3/4 of a cm max? :shrug:

I wouldn't worry too much about them though - my sisters were AWFUL when she was preg, she was an absolute teeny weeny size 6 before pregnancy and then had quite a big bump so she had them really extreme but now they're barely visible - they really do fade so much for most people! 
Are you using bio oil or anything?

That's a good birth plan template! I've jotted one out on paper in my notes but haven't gone through it properly yet, will have to do that soon!

*Sarah* - Aww its understandable that you're upset :hugs:

Tbh though it all sounds REALLY slapdash/confusing! I mean - if you're measuring at 26 weeks then regardless of whether they push your dates back or not, you're measuring much too small - smaller than the "3 cms either way" rule? So...have they looked into why that is or commented on what they're doing about it at all? Have they measured your fluid levels?

And if babies head is measuring closer to where you are now, why are they moving you back so far? 

How was the rest of babies measurements?

If I were you I would be really unhappy with the lack of answers and I'd demand somebody go through it more thoroughly. After all, there's a reason they only allow you to go over by 2 weeks before induction as it can potentially be harmful so they really need to have a clear idea of what your real due date is!
Maybe they DO and they're just not communicating their reasons for it very well, but they need to in order to give you some peace of mind. 

I would definitely raise concerns. Hope you're ok :(

*AFM* - I'm just back from the MW appointment. She checked my scan and said everything is fine with baby but my placenta is apparrently an issue?!

Its "obstructing the OS"?! I've never even heard of that before. She drew me a picture and apparently it means its in the way of the "exit"!...and if I do end up having a vaginal delivery the babies head could rupture it on the way out, which can be bad. 

So....:shrug: Dunno what they're gonna do about that really!!!

Measurements are ok and everything, baby was actively kicking away the doppler as always so she was happy with that...

She noticed the scratches on my tummy though and asked if I ever get itchy soles or hands, which I do, and said it could be the cholastasis thing so she's run blood tests for that.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww you poor thing. I don't blame you for feeling upset :( I think I would be too if they pushed my dates back. 12 days is a long time though!! I personally would be watching out for signs from the end of march. I don't understand how they can change the dates so much... 

Hayley, love the scan image :) at first I think I span my phone around a few times but finally saw what I was looking at lol. He does have little chubby cheeks doesn't he :) aww 

I read that on average they go through 12 nappies a day!!! I can see them going through quite a few but that seems silly. If you were using reusable ones you would constantly have the washing machine on!!! I am planning on taking about 20, if we needed more Adam can just pop home. 

My belly button isn't sticking out as such but there is a bit that does... It's the lower part, there is this soft bit of skin that shows through my clothes but only normally when I am bloated or having one of those days where my belly just looks bigger!! I am hoping my belly doesn't get much bigger!! 

I am sick of peeing at the moment, she has been on my bladder for over a week now and I can't even drink a pint of water without going an hour after!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley*: SHould have said earlier I love your scan pic! Very cute! So...is your placenta doing the placenta previa thing I hear people talk about? Or is it just kind of...being awkward?! Hopefully it won't be an issue at all, and I guess if they didn't mention doing anything about it they aren't worried? And fingers crossed you do NOT have cholastasis. When do you find out?

*Laura*: No birth plan stuff here yet. I know what I would write, just haven't gotten round to it so far! But thanks for the Hipp tip, will definitely have a look at their outline.

*Nappies* I have also heard 12 a day. So my washing machine will probably break down after about a week!! Never worked so hard! But I think in the first few days they want the same number of dirty nappies as days old. So day 1 = 1 dirty nappy. So I can't imagine you could have 11 wet ones? I'm just packing the pack we have I think. It has 56 in it I think, but it's pretty compact.

*My measurements* I've had a closer look at the print out I was given by the Dr. Now, bearing in mind this guy (who by the way was super rough as well) did the scan specifically to find a best fit due date, these are the dates:

Weight: 33+4 
Head measurement: 34+1 (dear lord, massive head!)
Abdominal measurement: 33+1

So, none of them are closer to 32 weeks than to 33+5 (which is what I thought I was). And the EDD on the print out is April 2nd. The fundal measurement is ridiculous, that's twice now I've measured at 26cm and nobody has batted an eyelid! This Dr actually crumpled up the tape measure and said "I'm not interested in those anyway". Awesome.

So I think I will speak to my brother tomorrow - he's a Doctor in the hospital, but a different part - and ask him whether it's worth getting a second opinion on the whole thing, because atm I am really unhappy. 

And also sore from the poking that guy gave me - when he was finding the top of my uterus it was like he was trying to rip me in two - he properly jabbed! And then when he ran the scanner over it it really hurt, like he'd bruised me.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Hehe I know, proper chubby lil cheeks! And a proper little pursed lip pout too! My niece had that when she was born - soooo cute!
It took me AGES to be able to see it properly - I felt so bad, I'd been telling everyone it was a profile shot until OH pointed out I was looking at it totally wrong lol.

I'm with you on the peeing thing - I am so fed up of the sight of the bathroom.

*Nappies* - Hmm seems like anybodys guess with numbers of nappies then! hehe! I've got 20 packed, I think I'll take those and then OH can bring me more in if need be - we don't live far from the hosp luckily!


*Sarah* - thank you! :D

No apparently its not the same as placenta previa, the placenta is still in the back/behind the baby but it SHOULD be around the top near the babies bottom but instead its right on the exit/cervix where the babies head should come out.
It won't be an issue with the c section but apparently it will be if I go into labour naturally so they need to find out exactly how many mms it is from babies head?! But she didn't mention HOW they were going to do that or when?! 

The MW took bloods to check for cholastasis today, so will find out in a week or so I guess! I'm away next week though, so prob won't know until I get back!

That sounds really bizzare - I mean, ok the head measures bigger (I think they often do from what I'm hearing!) but if everything else is closer to your 33+5 dates what exactly is the point of setting you back so far?!
That would mean the baby is WAY over the measurements for the gestation, it just doesn't make any sense?!

I know they say the fundal measurements can be misleading but they must do them for a reason, so sod him "not being interested in those"! - I would def ask your brother about getting a second opinion. It just doesn't seem right/fair at all! It's alright for them to just stick a date on and forget about it, but its a big deal to you...ESPECIALLY for a first baby!


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, exactly! I feel like this guy was just so blasé about it all and he doesn't understand that yeah, he sees a million women like me everyday, but that to any of us changing the edd is a huge deal. He didn't discuss it, he didn't do anything nice at all, just shoved us back and shoved us out. Even dh commented on his poor attitude. He also had a medical student in with him and didn't really let her do anything other than watch. Not impressed.

The good news is that my brothers word for this guy was "twat" and that there is no way the date should be moved based on that data, and at my next appointment to tell them this guy has messed up the dates. So I'm feeling a lot better! I thought my brother might be a bit on the fence about it, but he was so in agreement with me that I feel better! He is not the sort of guy who would agree just to appease me either!

I really do not think I understand placentas! I thought it was a sac that went the whole way round the baby, and attached to the womb via the umbilical cord. The last few things I've heard (including your info) makes me think I have it very, very wrong!! :wacko:

Pretty sure I'm overpacking with the nappies, so I think 20 is plenty!


----------



## MrsHippo

Thats why I'm glad I'm not looked after by a doctor. Most of them who work in this area, for some reason, are arseholes. You seen them on OBEM too?? they look so misrable all the time. I think the problem with some doctors is that they don't have enough patient interaction or they have this whole 'I am better than you, I will look down on you'. I mean don't get me wrong, I have met some really lovely, caring doctors. My GP being one of them, he is lovely. I have also worked along side some lovely ones. BUT I have also met some really horrible ones - the ones who demand being called Dr so and so, rather than by their first name. You also find with some doctors, they are forced to do it by their parents rather than have chosen to go in to medical which I think is so wrong in so many ways. A person should go in to medical care because they do actually care. You find it with nurses too, they are forced to make a decision when they leave school, parents tell them to do it and before you know it they are in a job that they don't actually want...that results in horrible nurses. Oh how I could go on. Anyway, that was my rant about healthcare professionals haha

My friends go on at me for going in to depth with little things like that....I can't help it!!! lol. 

The placenta is attached to the uterus isn't it but when the baby is small the placenta is much bigger, so maybe thats where you got the idea of them being encased in it :) I think our babies outgrew the placenta a few weeks ago. I think. It might have been a little while before then. It wasn't too long ago anyway :p

I'm not sure what happened to Alex's post, it never popped up did it. Talking of Alex, haven't heard from her for a while.... hope its not blocking all her posts!!!

I am watching that programme about obsessive cleaners and its actually making me want to get up and clean. I put one of those frozen, ready baked potatos in the microwave earlier because I was having a lazy afternoon and it exploded in there lol. Still edible but half of it ended up all over the microwave. But when I put my head in to see the mess it had created I was shocked to see how dirty it was!!! I want to clean it now but ideally I want to turn it upside down and really get in there...but I reeeeallly don't have the energy so I might have to do it this weekend - along with the oven. OMG I am actually quite tempted to just buy another one. 

I wonder when the nesting begins. Apparently people go crazy and start cleaning everything. What if they are quite dirty though, as in dirty people who don't clean, or bath and their houses smell? Do they get the same instincts lol??? 

I am in a right weird mood today. I could talk about everything and anything!! Oh, I got stuck in the snow earlier too lol. I think there was an accident close to where I live and the police had closed certain roads so traffic by mine was awful. I got to the road next to mine which is up a slight hill and thought it didn't look too bad...until I got half way up it and my car wouldn't go no further lol. This 4x4 come up behind me and had nooo problem getting up there >.< so I had to reverse back down and sit in the traffic lol. My car smelt awful though, don't think my tyres were very happy. Damn rear wheel drives!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww thats so not on :( Do you think he was showing off in front of the student? My old thyroid consultant in Devon always did that - he was never going to win any personality awards but when he had students in with him he seemed to get off on being an even bigger d**k than usual!!!

I'm glad your brother agrees! When is your next appointment then? If you're not happy to wait I would just ring your midwife and raise your concerns with her so they can start looking into it. If they do another growth scan it might take a week or so to schedule it.

Honestly...Drs! :nope:

*Placentas* All I know about placentas is that they're a disgusting big fatty lump with a cord attached! lol. And they're sodding HUGE - which I only learned from watching the vids in that active birth class. Seriously - ginormous. They look like massive purple jellyfish.

Apparently early on in the pregnancy they can float around, but later on they attach themselves to your uterus and stay put - and mine has helpfully attached itself over the opening to my cervix. :thumbup:

If I wasn't already having a c-section, it would be a reason to have one - as there's no way for the baby to get past without rupturing it and if it ruptures it can mean excess bleeding for me and be very dangerous for him.

This is fine - but what worries me is WHAT if I go into early labour?! Does that mean they'll have to do an emergency c section?!
Coz a planned one I am absolutely fine with - but having an emergency section under general anesthetic would be my absolute WORST nightmare outcome for the birth :/

*Lauren* - lol! Love your little outburst about medical profs ;) I agree with you though - some are lovely but most are horrible :/
I used to work for the NHS technical helpdesk so we would take calls from Drs and nurses all day long who were having problems with their computer systems.
One day I had this absolute c**k on the phone going BALLISTIC at me because he had told me he was a consultant and I asked him if he wanted me to list him as Dr or Mr!!!

I spoke to about 20 consultants a day and some of them are Drs and some are Mr! And some even just gave their first names to use. But OMG - he lectured me for about 20 minutes on WHEN a consultant is to be addressed as Dr and WHEN they are Mr - it was so pathetic!!! 
I remember just letting him rant on and then being like..."Ok, so basically what you're saying is....You want me to put Dr on the form" :haha: Idiot!


Oooh I couldn't watch that programme! Anything about minging people is a no no for me atm!! I can't stand to look at the TV when that embarrassing bodies ad comes on - gross!!!

I am OBSESSED with the smell of cleaning products atm though - I inhale like a mad woman when I walk down the soap powder aisle at the supermarket, and after I wash my hands or my hair I have to sniff it like crazy!! I can't get enough of "product" smells!


----------



## BStar

Hiya Ladies, Hope you are all doing well.

It appears I have done it again and left my catching up a bit late (will I ever learn?!?!). I haven't read everything up to date yet Im still only up to page 134 but I figured I would do an update on myself and the stuff I have read so far and then when Im completely up to date do another one.

Well first off I officially start my maternity leave as on end of day tomorrow :D!! I'm pretty excited as these last few weeks have been a struggle with my SPD acting up terribly and making it ultra-painful to get up and down from chair, plus walking is a slow painful affair and I've just been getting swollen and tired easily. But I will be working at least 3 days next week and probably the week after, since we dont start getting paid maternity until after the baby is born I figured I should still work a bit as long as I can so that at least there is still some money coming in for a lil bit longer. Is anyone else starting to get a lil worried about not having your wage coming in regularly? We have money saved but Im getting worried its not enough and that we may struggle with money. Im probably overthinking things (which I tend to do) but its all starting to get very real now and slightly scary.

*Sleeping:-* I have been finding this increasingly uncomfortable as I can sleep in the one position for too long or I end up really sore and cant move or roll over. I am finding that all things pillow and cushion related are my friends at the moment and have been propping myself up with heaps of pillows. Which doesnt help when it has been as hot as it has been prevents the dreaded pulled muscle feelings. My calf cramps seems to have eased of a bit lately, Im hoping for good, but I dont think I can be that lucky.

*Liverpoollass:-* Great news about you seeing the consultant finally!! And although there seems to be a bit of difference in the thoughts of your specialist and other drs, hopefully the fact that your consultant doesnt seem too worried, can give you a bit of comfort. And hopefully they finally did your antibodies test and you got good results for that (you have probably already replied in regards to this but as Im not 100% caught up I may not have read it yet, sorry)

*Swelling:-* Has anyone else been having major issues with swelling in their feet and legs? I think mine has a lot to do with the weather we have been having here lately, we just finished a 5 day heatwave where the day temps were 40-43 degrees celcius and the night time temps were between 25-26 degrees celcius. So needless to say I have been blowing up like a balloon every day and even sleeping with my feet elevated all night doesnt ensure I will have normal ankles in the morning hahaha. 

*Platelets:-* So I think I told you ladies I had to get my platelet count redone and I was rather nervous about it, but it appears that it was all worry for nothing as my latest count was 136 up from 106 so I was very happy with that. Hopefully it stays that way. I have a mw appt this arvo so I will ask her if there will be a need for me to get it retested again.

*32 week scan:- *so we had our 32 week scan 2 weeks ago now and the baby was being a right lil pain. It refused to move its arm from in front of its face. It only actually moved it arm once and the sonographer maned to get a 2d profile of the babys mouth but nothing in 4d. We did get a few ok shots of the eyes and nose but the lady was a bit upset she couldnt do better for us. The lady we had this time was more than lovely and explained everything she was doing in simple terms so hubby didnt feel as overwhelmed as last time. We asked for a dvd but as the sonographer couldnt get many good shots or very much good footage she gave it to us for free, which was very generous of her and saved us $20.

*The Nursery:-* so the mural has been finished and it looks lovely. I havent taken a photo of it yet but once I do I will put it up for you ladies to have a look at. We also bought a chest of drawers so I can finally attempt to start getting bubs clothes organised. Its not white like I wanted its actually wood grain but I think it will look nice once everything is set up. We now just have to decide how we are going to arrange everything in the room, as I have basically lost two corners to the mural and Im not allowed to put anything in front of it, which will be kind of hard and possibly make the room look lopsided, but I guess we will just have to see.

*Pram:-* oh and Ive been meaning to tell you ladies Mothercare in Australia has gone into receivership. Which is rather unfortunate as they are one of the biggest baby shops in Perth, where I live. It also sucks because the day before they announced they were going into receivership my mum when into Mothercare and ordered our pram. We decided on the 4 wheel strider compact in the green. Well anyway my mum had been told they would be placing the order on the Monday but they took the full amount off her credit card the day she went in (which was Tuesday) so on the Sunday a friend let me know about the whole receivership mess, so I started to get a bit worried. On the Monday we contacted them and were told that they wouldnt be ordering my pram as they were in receivership and their suppliers werent trading with them at this stage and they werent able to issue refunds. So my only option was to either take a floor stock model in the red or black (which was all they had) or call a number and wait 4-6 months to maybe get our money back. To say I was angry and upset was an understatement and I had a few lil cries. I know its only a pram colour but I really had my heart set on the green as it had taken hubby and me a while to make the final decision. My dad actual went down to the shop for me cos I had to work and the lady ended up being very helpful and gave us the toddler seat in the red as a bonus, so we saved $180. We ended up a lot luckier than some of the customers as the lady was telling my dad that some people had $2000-$3000 laybys and unless they went I and could choose stuff off the floor they wouldnt get anything and their only option would be to call the number and hope that they got some of their money back in 4-6 months. I was just gobsmacked thinking of these poor women who are probably pretty close to expecting their babies who have paid out all this money on furniture they wont see and now having to pay out more money so they could have furniture for their expected babies. It just seems such a cruel thing to happen at such a joyous time.

By the way Happy Valentines Day!! I hope you all get spoilt by your partners today!! Goodness knows we deserve it more than ever this year. My hubby personally delivered some roses to my office, so that was pretty darn exciting hehe.:happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh, just wrote a massive post, hit the back space/delete button...it went back a PAGE and deleted it all! So...

*Brooke* Glad your platlets are OK! Bless you dh for bringing you those flowers, what a pet! That is awful about mothercare, but I'm glad you were able to benefit slightly, even if it meant you didn't get the colour you wanted. I can't imagine having shelled out $1000 for furniture and not getting it ever, and having to spend the same amount again. Enjoy your last day at work - I hope it flies by!!

*Hayley* I think this Dr was definitely showing off in front of the student. I felt awful for her because he didn't take the time to teach her anything, and she just sat watching him. I hope she doesn't learn her bedside manner from him... 
Hopefully if you do go into labour before you C-section date, you will have enough time to get in and although it may need to be an emcs, it won't be as hectic and rushed and insane as they would normally be.

*Lauren* :haha: at your rant! But I agree, so many people are in medicine for the wrong reasons. I have a few friends who are drs, and my brother, and they all went into it because they wanted to. My brother actually trained as a pharmacist, then retrained as a dr. But then, I know that girl who is in Obs and Gynae who is always horrible about my LO - I think she is in medicine for the accolade rather than the enjoyment.

*Nesting* I am definitely having the urge to clean more than normal. I am a very tidy person by nature, but recently it's getting so much worse! Things that I wouldn't normally mind (e.g. water marks on the stainless steel part of the kettle) now drive me to insanity. My list of chores for maternity leave is HUGE. I am literally scrubbing every inch of the house! Nowhere will be safe!

*Placentas* Totally not what I thought they were :haha: How bad is that!? I am pregnant and don't even know what a placenta really is! I'm going to read up on that today! 

*Afm* my in laws arrive on Saturday to stay for 5 days. This weekend/next week we are getting our nursery furniture and painting the nursery so I am hoping by this day next week it will be all ready! Still waiting on our wall decal to arrive to add the finishing touch once we are done, then I can move all of LOs things in! :happydance:

And then wait......


----------



## Laura91

*LiverpoolLass* - I use bio oil when I remember, which is probably one a week :blush: 
Glad everything was good with baby :thumbup: I've heard of the placenta thing before, but i'm sure i've also heard that it _can_ sometimes move back out of the way?

*DoggyLover* - Glad your brother was on your side re the measurement thing - definitely follow it up with the hospital though!
Placenta wise, I think you're thinking of tha actual waters.. I wasn't so sure, so just did a quick Google ;) 
_(Pic1-Placenta Placement & Pic2-Baby born still in water sac)_
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSM5xPlT54MJoyQRWvKNKFVGawp03xkvDVTXdfoimGE-YhIOeTQhttps://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSscM2qhKROfyQDVDRsXQARmPgOrT7lDk55mIbSY5rmNbNQS6zu

*MrsHippo* - I was thinking the same thing about Alex too as she's not updated her journal at all either?
I think my nesting has already began. I was sat the other night after getting in from work, one side of my brain was saying "_go get a nice hot bath and get in bed_" and the other side was saying "_ooh, that new mop's sat in the kitchen.. and you just bought some Flash with Fabreeze!_" - awful! :rofl:

*LiverpoolLass* - I love the smell of the soap powder aisle too, so fresh :haha:

*BStar* - My maternity leave starts tomorrow too :dance: 
Why don't you get paid maternity until after the baby is born? I get 2 weeks of holiday pay (decided to use some annual leave before), then 6 weeks at 90% of my wages and then normal statutory maternity pay (£135)?
Glad your scan went well! Can't wait to see your nursery :)
Mothercare - I heard a bit about Mothercare the other week, that's why I decided to cancel my Baby Plan and buy a pram outright. Glad you got something sorted though - how awful for a lot of others though :nope:

*AsForMe* - 34 Weeks - 42 Days to Go! The only exciting thing this week is I finish work tomorrow for a whole 10 months!

We got a party invite this week for May! LO will be 4-6 weeks old so we&#8217;re now on the hunt for a party dress as it&#8217;ll be her first &#8216;proper&#8217; outing/party! (Obviously she will be washed and put into a sleepsuit halfway through the night :thumbup:)

Last night I thought I was either dying or going into labour :haha:
My stomach was just ridiculous. It was so hard for about an hour - all the way through OBEM :dohh: And the way LO was moving round made it soooo painful - I have no idea what she was doing but I didn't like it :nope:

Everything seems back to normal today though and I have the MW later on this afternoon so i'll ask her what it was :)

My throat started hurting last night and throughout the night my nose kept stuffing up - think a cold is on its way :(

No other real news so here's my bumpity-bump and a picture of my awful stretchies :shy:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=566963&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1360834048https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=566965&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1360834056
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies :flower: I'm back and hopefully able to post! Never did find out what happened to my mysterious moderated post or why it got moderated! I posted a few other things that day and it worked fine so maybe I mentioned something dodgy in that post :wacko: However as far as I know I didn't write anything naughty so still in the dark about it! I went off sulking for a few days :haha: but I was still reading but things have moved on really swiftly since I was last hear so I apologise as I'll probably miss loads out.

*Placenta*
Like Laura said think people are getting confused between the sac and the placenta, thanks for the pics :thumbup: The placenta is like a big wibbly liver like things (meaty!) and you have to deliver it afterwards, bleh! Not looking forward to doing that, hopefully I'll be too wrapped up in cuddling LO to notice too much!

*Nesting*
I've been nesting for ages, the OCD programme didn't help yesterday I went on a deep clean mission again this morning and dettol wiped the whole kitchen!! OH keeps looking at me in wonder as I am tidy(ish) normally but since being off have gone a bit mental - literally every surface has felt my deep clean dettol wrath! For some reason I just feel the need to scrub scrub scrub! I think I'm setting myself up for disaster though as I definitely won't have time for that once LO arrives!!

*Mothercare*
That is so awful about Mothercare! So sorry *BStar* to hear about you not getting the pram you want. I'd be gutted too :( So awful for all those people who put deposits down on furniture/prams I would have been devastated if it happened to us as we had to really save hard for all of the baby stuff. 

*Valentines Day*
Definitely didn't get spoilt lol. Infact OH is going to badminton training tonight so a nice romantic meal for one for me! I don't really mind he wrote a lovely message in my card "Your doing a fab job of looking after Jiggles and still look gorgeous" and he is taking me away to York next weekend so I can't complain really!

*Brooke* I'd keep an eye on the swelling chick as can be a sign of pre-eclampsia. Has your BP been ok? I think it's quite normal in the last few months, my legs sometimes look a bit puffy but usually goes down if I raise my feet up. So glad your maternity leave starts tomorrow :happydance: It's nice to see people joining me at last, although scary as means are DD are looming closer! 
I am admittedly a little worried about money whilst I'm off. I get a pretty good deal with my maternity pay up until 6 months, after which is drops pretty sharply and after 9 months it's nothing. I've tried to save but most of it has gone on buying things for babies (shopoholic tendencies!) OH is saving and hoping to cover my outgoings but not having my own income is a worry.
Would love to see a picture of your nursery once it's all finished, especially the mural!

*Laura* Loving the bump pic. Sorry your stretch marks are bad, my one leg looks awful and I keep looking at it and sighing but I suppose it's part and parcel of pregnancy. I'm sure they'll fade lots and as my OH pointed out it's not like you get your stomach out for everyone daily! Is everything ok with OH now? Hope you've settled into your new flat. Would love to see pics of nursery when it's all done.

*DoggyLover* Sorry your date has been pushed back, I'd definitely get a second opinion on that, as others said your Dr sounds a right arse and it's important to have a accurate DD so you know if your going over or not! 

I'm sorry I'm not commenting on much else I've read it all but my pregnancy brain has forgotten what else was mentioned! I also don't want this to turn into a massive essay for it all to be deleted!! I'll post my little update on me in a separate post just in case!!


----------



## Laura91

*Alex*, thank you :flower:

Yep, things are looking better between me and OH. I think it must just have been the stress of moving and us both being exhausted :shrug:

I can't wait till next week to start looking for nursery things again.. Not sure if i'm going to use the same wallpaper/blind as in the other house as the walls are cream and the background on the wallpaper is white.. Nice excuse to buy something different anyway ;)

OH was going to take a picture of the nursery in the old house because we had practically finished it, but we never got round to doing it :( I got a couple of pictures of it as we were doing bits so they'll have to do I suppose! x


----------



## baby_nurse

So as I said above sorry for not replying to everyone, I'm still a little paranoid that I'm being watched and moderated :blush:

I have had a fairly uneventful week. MW appointment on Monday was fine, it turned out the dr had written down my measurements wrong as my bump this week (34 weeks) was measuring 31.5cm which is just below the 50th centile so following the same line nicely (and not had a mega jump like he'd put!) My other things (BP/urine) was also fine. My bloods had come back and Iron, platelets and antibodies also fine. 

The only thing I'm a bit confused/worried about is if baby is head down or not. I'm so paranoid baby will be breech and I'll have to have a c section or that they'll want to try that horrible manual turn thing (which I really don't want). The midwife didn't check my position the student midwife did and said it was head down, but no offence as she's a student not sure I trust her! My MW didn't seem too concerned and said they'd check at 36 weeks and if they're unsure they'd send me for a scan. I'm only concerned as sometimes if feels like a _massive_ lump under my ribs, which could be a bum or a head, the heartbeat seems low down and kicks seem high but that could be hands or feet surely!?! Plus when baby gets hiccups it feels high. I'm not sure if I should be doing those exercises to get baby into a right position or just leave it! I've been trying to bounce on my ball a bit more and be on all 4's a little just incase!

This weekend we're visiting the hospital to see the delivery suite which is exciting/nervous! Then I'll have to definitely approach the subject with my Mum about no visitors at hospital....eek! 

I feel pretty well in myself as LO is high up my SPD has been a lot better. I had horrible heartburn yesterday but that has been a lot better today. My toilet habits have also been a little :blush: different at times, sometimes I go quite a few times a day, other times not for a few days. Has anyone else got awful spotty skin? Mine has been crap since I've been pregnant and despite changing my whole skincare range to something more expensive it's still crap! Hoping that goes when LO arrives!

I brought the curtains/bedding/lamp shade for the nursery at the weekend, I must admit it looks fab now, probably my fave room in the house, silly really as probably won't be sat in it that much :dohh: I'll have to find reasons to go in there all the time! I will try and put some pics up tomorrow as well as bump pic (which has had a big pop again this week!) I weighed myselt today and settled at 2 stone gain now, I read it slows down the last few weeks so fingers crossed I won't put much more on now.


----------



## Laura91

Glad everything went well at the MW, did she comment on the irregular one the Dr had noted?

I wouldn't trust a student either :shy: Sometimes, my MW looks as though she's not 100% sure so how can a student totally know?

I always try and have a feel around to see if I can feel anything in specific but It all just feels the same :haha:

Ooh glad your SPD's been better :)

I'm excited to see your nursery! What colour bedding/curtains/lamp did you go for?

I daren't get weighed.. although i'll have to at my appointment this afternoon - thinking about it though, my appointments are always first thing so my weight will be off at this one due to everything i've eaten today (which trust me, is a lot) :wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley*, I deal with the heavy bump too. By the evening I definitely feel like I need to hold it because I start to get a bit crampy and uncomfortable. 

As for growth scans, I don't think I get one. From what my one paper said my last appointment would have had a growth scan if I had GD or problems with my blood pressure. I wouldn't put too much stock in the scans though when it comes to the weight. I know one of my friends was told she was going to have an 8 or 9 lb baby and she had a 6 lb baby. Your scan picture is lovely though.

Thanks for posting the link to the New Mama Bottom Spray. I had that on my list of things to buy and then forgot about it. I've heard a lot of positive reviews about it.

My belly button hasn't popped either but it definitely doesn't look like my belly button anymore either. It's kind of flat like Laura described hers being.

*Sarah*, I've been gradually working on my hospital bag too. I think Monday I went and bought some lotion for the massage techniques during labor that DH and I learned about, plus some extra batteries for my camera, nipple cream, nipple pads, etc. I've basically got all of mine and DH's toiletries packed so really just need to get clothes and the stuff I plan to have for labor. I can't believe how close it's getting. 

I've been horrible about eating cake. We had two cakes at my baby shower and my mom was going to send DH and I hope with the entire second cake. Thankfully DH and I were able to talk her into keeping half the cake. Otherwise I'd probably be eating cake all day. My sweet tooth has been terrible!

Have you looked at your hospital website for a birth plan? I haven't talked to my ob/gyn about my birth plan nor has she brought it up but when I was browsing the labor and delivery portion of the hospital website I found a birth plan on there that you can fill out and then print so I'm thinking I'm going to do that since it's made specific to my hospital. There are tons of birth plan templates out there though if you want to do a google search.

So sorry they changed your due date again! I hope you can get some answers since it all sounds really confusing.

*Lauren*, I basically need DH to pull me up off the couch these days since it takes me so long to get up myself. If I'm sitting in the recliner I have no chance of getting up myself. :haha: It also takes me forever to roll over in bed/get out of bed. It tends to hurt my bump too so anytime I have to move results in a bunch of moans from me. Thankfully my DH hasn't complained too much about it. He actually keeps telling me to let him help me but I seem to be in denial about actually needing some help doing such basic things.

Not so nice things happening for me include constipation. I wish I was going more but I'm lucky if I have a BM everyday. :( 

Like you, I also find it weird talking to my bump so I don't do it. Well except for when Aiden is hurting me then I usually tell him to stop. He doesn't listen though. :haha:

*Laura*, so sorry you're still struggling with the heartburn. Have you tried any heartburn tea? Earth Mama, Angel Baby (not sure if that is a US only brand or not) has an organic tea specifically for heartburn. Might be worth a try if you can get some? I personally love the tea and would drink it even when I'm not pregnant and dealing with heartburn.

I had the leg problem you described last night too. But it happened when I was doing my workout (some of the workouts I sit during) so I assumed I had just stretched a muscle too much or something. :shrug:

*AFM*, the baby shower went really well and I had a pretty good time. We were given far more gifts then we ever thought we would receive. The ony thing that irritated me is people kept asking me about the name. I don't know why people think I'm going to change my mind about sharing it. Another annoyance is DH let the name slip at Christmas in front of my uncle. However, my uncle didn't hear the name correctly so the name he has been going around telling people isn't even the name. So I have several family members who think the baby is named "Eaten". :wacko: Then they were telling me they were considering writing his name on his gifts, for one, I don't want his name revealed and that would be so inconsiderate of them to reveal the name when they know this. And secondly, the name they think it is isn't even right! Thankfully they didn't do this though so I don't have to stress about it. My DH did let the name slip like 3 times the baby shower weekend though and one of the times was right in the middle of having a conversation with my sister. I'm certain she heard it and knows the correct name so I asked her not to tell anyone, she said she wouldn't but I guess we'll see. I'm just glad DH and I won't be seeing anymore famiy until after Aiden is here because DH can not keep his mouth shut. :haha:

Since the baby shower has now passed though I was able to finally buy baby clothes. I mainly focused on the NB, 0-3, and 3-6 month age groups so this is what I have for those.

Spoiler
Newborn
- Sleepers/gowns = 6
- Pants = 3
- Shirts = 1
- Onesies = 5
- Romper = 2
0-3
- Sleepers/gowns = 8
- Shorts = 2
- Pants = 8
- Shirts = 2
- Onesies = 16
3-6
- Sleepers/gowns = 7
- Shorts = 2
- Pants = 6
- Shirts = 2
- Onesies = 12
One of DH's aunts is sending me a box of clothes but I'm not sure on those sizes and one of my SIL's was too sick to make it to my shower so she might be giving me clothes too so I'll probably have more but for now I feel like I have a decent amount.

That just leaves the following stuff left to purchase on our list and then DH and I are all set. 

Spoiler
- Air Purifier
- Bath Kneeler
- Bath Toy Organizer
- Bottles 
- Breast Milk Storage Bottles
- Nursing Pillow
- Night Light
- Baby Gates


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* :haha: at dh letting Aiden's name slip! Men are so silly sometimes, just blurt things out! At least your uncle is telling people the wrong thing so they'll be pleasantly surprised when they find out! It would be awful if they had gotten that name onto the gifts they bought though - lucky escape there! Your to buy list is so small now! It makes it all seem so real and close doesn't it? Is there anything off your registry you didn't get that your really wanted? I know you said you'll get discount on those items which would be great! And I am doing a lot of moaning and grunting when I move too :haha: getting into bed or sitting down I always make an "ooof!" Noise, and dh says when I get out of bed to pee during the night I grunt like a pig! Charmer!

*Laura* thanks for those pics! I totally was thinking of the sac (that picture is horrific I have to say!) and now feel very silly for not knowing what the placenta was!! It's exciting to get to do your new nursery! I hope your appointment went well. I haven't been weighed since 10 weeks (although I keep an eye on it at home) but I guess they aren't actually too bothered about weight unless we look like we've exploded?!

*Alex* I'm glad your appointment went well, and the plotting was an error on the drs part and your baby is nice and petite in there! I have her manual turning of a baby is not pleasant at all, so I'm not surprised you're concerned. It's weird they haven't mentioned anything to you about position. Is there anything in your notes that could be a clue? For me, I get a lump just to the right of my belly button (or rather what used to be my belly button!) which I do not understand as I know it isn't head or bum! (Haha it just bulged out and dh touched it and starting freaking out!) I know where LO is from my appointments, and I've figured out that if you divided my tummy into four, the section where I feel no movement is where the bum is. Maybe that would give you a clue? I can't wait to see your pics of your nursery! Hopefully you will get to spend a good amount of time in there to enjoy it!! 

*Afm* I am scared by how much work I have to do before maternity starts in 3 weeks. So much marking I may actually cry! I'm trying to get some done each day and stick to a good schedule so I don't end up panicking in the last week of work and stressing out too much. 

Other than that I can't wait for dh's family to arrive and get started on our nursery. I'm hoping that by this time next week I'll be finally able to share some pics with you all!


----------



## MrsHippo

Nice to hear from you Alex, we started wondering where you had gone :)

After a really busy day at work and busy evening cleaning I can't remember for the life of me who said what. I think my mind is shutting down, defo ready for bed!!

Swollen legs and feet should definately be looked at, as Alex said. One of the first things my mw asks me is whether I have had any swelling - which I haven't.

Your bump looks lower Laura, mine moves around. One minute she looks high then the next she looks like she is about to fall out!! Sorry to see you have those stretch marks, they will fade though :) but you should try using the bio oil as often as you can now to try and prevent more from popping up. I use a mixture of bio oil and that palmers coco butter, don't use it every day though as it makes my belly itchy so I do it every other day-3 days. Always after I get out the bath or shower too (don't know whether that helps but its my routine).

I think LO is head down. Well she was when I went for my last mw appointment and if I feel my belly I also feel something round and hard up at the top but I am poked in the ribs all the time and I doubt her hands could cause that much discomfort. Also when she has hiccups I feel them low down.

I am looking forward to seeing everyone's finished nurseries. Mine is pretty much done, just need to pop a couple more shelves up. But because it is quite plain it isn't really anything to show off. I want a nursery to really make my own with wall stickers ect but I just can't do that here. Don't want to waste my money on it and I don't want it to be too personal and put people off when they view. I still need to post a piccy of my hammock too but I haven't actually put it up yet!! 

I am so glad its Friday tomorrow.....THEN one week left :happydance: can't wait. I am most looking forward to waking up without an alarm. I'm not one for staying in bed all morning but I hate waking up to my alarm going off. Natural is always best :)

I am going to the hairdressers on Saturday too. Not sure what I want doing yet though, I've got to pop in tomorrow lunch to have a skin test incase I decide to have it dyed. But looking forward to having a bit of pampering :) got a couple of birthdays too this weekend so I have quite a bit to do. 

I'm not planning on writing a birthing plan as such, just want to make sure I write on my notes what I want and what I don't want. Only really want one thing and thats a water birth. But have to go in with an open mind. 

Oh and the smell of cleaning products!!!! I can't help but keep smelling some of them. I don't know what is wrong with me. I brought this blu toilet thing yesterday, its one of those things you put on the side of the toilet but it isn't in a cage. I don't normally buy them, tend to go for toilet duck or pop something in the water tank thing, but this was so cute. Its their new tulip one, its pink and OMG it smells lush. If it was food I would have eaten it all by now haha. It makes my whole bathroom smell really nice so I keep going in there just to smell it :haha: I have gone all out with smelly stuff today though, put a new air wick freshner bag thing in my hoover, put that toilet thing on, mopped the floors with pink cif floor cleaner (which also smells really nice) then I got some new air freshner to spray around tomorrow for the viewing. I've done loads of cleaning tonight, my body is killing me now though :( I really struggled to bend down to clean the bath and stuff like that. Picking little bits off the floor was really hard too. Adam rang me earlier and I could have cried, I was telling him how exhausted I was but I still had the bedroom to tidy up. I had done a load of washing and just popped it all on the bed to put away so the thought of doing that was horrible but had to be done....In a way I wish I hadn't used all my annual leave so I could use it for days like when I have viewings but at the same time I'd hate to be at work any longer. Oh and I have another viewing too which is going to be on Monday hopefully, my estate agent needed to sort out a time with her and get back to me, they tried ringing earlier but I missed it and when I tried ringing back they had closed. 

Right, I am off to bed. I need it after today!!!


----------



## baby_nurse

*Brittany* glad you had a lovely baby shower! Sounds like you we're spoilt! I had to giggle at OH letting LO's name slip! Lets hope no one heard it! 

*mrshippo* I love the smell of cleaning products too! I brought one of those weird splat stick on toilet cleaner things the other day (hard to describe its kinda like a blob that sticks on the toilet by itself?!) OH got jealous I did it and not him so I let him have a go and he did it wrong and used the WHOLE thing by accident instead of just a small splat we have a massive bloody blob now!! Men!! The toilet does smell rather nice though now :haha: I'm also obsessed with wipes!! I brought anti bacterial, toilet and multi surface ones the other day, I'm such a saddo!! 

*afm* had a terrible nights sleep been awake since 4.30 am :dohh: I'm going to go for a swim then have a nap this afternoon I think as going out for a friends bday meal tonight so will be knackered!! 

Had something really odd happen last night, if only happened a few times but kept getting horrible shooting/stabbing pains up my "lady parts" it was only for a few seconds but hurt so much made me cry out and really really hurt!! Also kept feeling like I needed to pee but when I went it was only a dribble. I don't think it's a UTI as doesn't hurt when I pee and pee is clear etc. I googled it and seems like maybe LO is either lying on my bladder or getting itself into position and resting on a nerve or my cervix?!? Either way has anyone else felt this? It was horrible!! It made me a bit scared of labour because I thought wow if I can't cope with this without yelping in agony how will I cope with contractions!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex, I have had the same thing happen to me a couple of times, once being this morning! I was trying to get dressed and it felt horrible. It hurt but not to a point where I stopped doing what I was doing but I also felt as though I needed to pee. It does feel similar to how it does when I've had water infections before. My urine was rather dark last night which is strange because I drink so much water... This morning it looked ok though. 

I also had a crappy nights sleep, went to sleep about half 11 but then Adam came in from work about 2:30 which woke me up, which meant I needed to get up for a wee too... But then I said hello ect and he gave me some flowers for valentines day :) (he has been away all week) which was nice but henchmen couldn't go back to sleep. Don't help that when he got in to bed he kept waking me up, tried to steal my pillow at one point too!!! So feeling a bit blaaah today. 

The disks you are going on about sound like the duck disks which I normally buy :) I like them but they don't keep their smell for long. I just enjoy sticking them on the toilet lol. My little sister a couple of years ago, think shortly after she started walking, would sneak in to the bathroom and eat them out the toilet lol so we all had to stop using them incase she came round and ate ours!!!


----------



## Laura91

*ILoveLucy* - Glad you enjoyed your baby shower!
Whenever I write anything on FB and OH comments, I always hope that he doesn't slip the name out :haha:

*DoggyLover* - My belly does the bulge thing :haha: LO tends to have her back going down my left side during the day, then at night she likes the right side :haha: So my stomach is generally lop-sided!

*MrsHippo* - I think I might start putting the bio-oil in my bath and then putting a little on before I get into bed.. that way I can't go wrong :haha:

*BabyNurse* - Sorry you had a bad night's sleep :hugs: I've not had the pain 'there' but i've had it in the bottom right corner where my bump meets my hip? Horrible.

*AsForMe* -MW appointment went well:

Firstly, my weight is still fine - still under pre-pregnancy weight but baby/belly are both measuring spot on :thumbup: Then she said, I should expect to lose around a stone once i've given birth :shock: 

Baby is head down and had her back down my left side. Her head was into / going into my pelvis :thumbup:

She mentioned about whooping cough vaccine as i've not had it yet so i'm guessing i'll get an appointment through the post?

Asked about the belly thing, she said it would have been BH. I mentioned that it was painful/uncomfortable - she said it varies with everyone. Sometimes it's painless and sometimes it can really hurt :shrug:

She asked what I was thinking of doing re: feeding - bottle/breast. I said breast and she gave me a 10min shpeel about the benefits of breastfeeding - apologising the whole way through :haha: Apparently she has to tell me otherwise I could report her if I do change my mind after etc.

I also asked about RLT and EPO. 
RLT - I got an update email thing at 32w saying I could start taking it (one cup a day) and then as I got further along to increase cups. Well, she told me to steer clear until 37w as it can trigger early labour :huh:
EPO - She said she didn't know you could use whilst pregnant...
Think i'll just have a peak around on here and see what others have done :haha:

Oh, I asked why I had to have my blood re-done last month and she didn't even know I had! She rang the Doctors (i'm assuming) whilst I was there and asked a load of questions.. They didn't know why either at first. Turns out my white blood cell level was high on the first set (12) but it was practically the same on the second set (12.2) so they're satisfied it's not rising.
She said that as long as it doesn't go about 20, they're not worried.. :shrug:

My next appointment with her is on the 28 Feb at my parents house as she will mix the 36w appointment and the home visit into one :thumbup: She said she will go through labour stuff more in detail then.


----------



## MrsHippo

Laura, glad your mw appointment went well. I don't have a clue what I weigh :/ I've only been weighed once at that was my first booking in appointment but haven't read my notes to see what I was. Didn't really want to know lol. 

As for whooping cough vaccine, you have to make the appointment yourself. As many women refuse to have it they don't just send out appointments. 

It's nearly 1pm... Only a few more hours to go. Roll on home time!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, DH and I got a lot of stuff off of our registry that we weren't expecting. We put a few more expensive items on there mainly so we would be able to get the discount on them and instead ended up having those gifted to us. So we were left with a short list of "little" things that we wanted to get so that won't cost us too much. Not to mention we got $220 in gift cards so we don't have to spend too much out of pocket. 

*Lauren*, I hope the viewings go really well!

*Alex*, I haven't experienced anything like what you described. Did you try calling your MW to see what they say?

*Laura*, my DH keeps saying that the only time he lets the name slip out is when he's talking to me about the baby since when it's just him and I we do call the baby by his name. DH just can't seem to stop using the name if he's talking to me about the baby in front of other people which is why he has slipped so much. Not even joking it's probably been a total of 6 times. And he was saying I was going to be the one to let it slip. :haha:

*AFM*, been working on thank you notes from my shower. I'm hoping to have them finished today so all I will need to do is go to the post office and get more stamps so I can send them all out.

Thinking I may get started on washing the baby clothes, blankets, towels, etc. today too. I'm really excited about getting things hung up and organized in the drawers.


----------



## doggylover

*brittany* ugh, I hate doing thank you cards! I love sending them out so people know I appreciate their gift, but they are so tedious to do! $220 in gift cards - wow! That's amazing! It can be a surprise how generous people are sometimes, I'm glad you got lots of big things. You should definitely start washing and sorting everything. I can't wait to do that! And get all your lovely new things into place ready for his arrival. And then the real waiting begins lol!

*Lauren* I feel my hiccups really low down too, which fits with being head down for me. :haha: at your love of the cleaning product smell! That is definitely a weird pregnancy thing I think. I've heard of people even trying to eat things that you put in the tote - resist that urge at all costs! I'm sure your nursery looks great, even if the walls aren't as 'jazzy' as you might like. You can add lots of soft furnishings which you can move with you. How did the viewing go today? Be careful cleaning before the, - you don't want to put yourself into labour and scare off any prospective buyers!! I get most/all of my braxton hicks when I Hoover, so I think we should all just give up the cleaning and make OH do it!

*Va-jay-jay pains!* I had that weird stabbing sensation a few nights ago when out with the dogs. Very unpleasant, but not as sore as yours sound Alex. My dh told me its probably LO having a poke around to start finding the exit!! Well, they could be a bit more bloody gentle about it! 

*Laura* I can't believe you will have lost a stone when LO arrives. I am so, so very jealous! I imagine every other pregnant woman in the world is as well! It is funny how midwives have to tell you the benefits of breastfeeding, mine did the same, even though I had also told her I hope to do it. I did notice from my notes that she cut mine a bit short as she was supposed to do a whole section on nipple shields randomly, but never did! Weird about her not knowing about RLT and EPO. I have raspberry leaf capsules that I used when ttc so I am considering starting those next week. I can't even remember what I read about it all anymore. There is so much information going into our brains it's no wonder pregnant ladies get absent minded!

*Whooping cough* another difference between mainland and NI - when I asked my midwife about it she literally jabbed me there and then! But I have heard other ladies say they had to make their own appointments for it.

*Afm* I had a full day of classes at school, and tried to power through some marking as well. Then straight home and out with dh to do the food shopping for my in laws arriving tomorrow, then home to finish the cleaning. Dh has been sanding stuff around the house this week, and everything has a delightful layer of dust on it! Only just got to sit down and have some dinner and actually chill out. I'm so exhausted, this week seems to have been manic.

So in laws arrive tomorrow and then we are full swing in picking up the nursery furniture and getting the nursery painted and set up :happydance: and dh and FIL are retailing and painting the bathroom, meanwhile I have even MORE marking to try and fit in! Off for half term on Monday and Tuesday, which I will need!!


----------



## MrsHippo

$220 in gift cards is great, I am jealous :p I think it's nice that you got so much. I hope people give us money rather than gifts, that way I can buy the stuff I need. I'd hate for people to spend their money on something I wouldn't use. As I've said before, decided not to have a shower but having a leaving/''shower'' meal with work. Apparently they have gone and invited the consultants too!! I don't mind them - at work. Socialising out of work might be a bit awkward!! I really wouldn't know who would turn up though. We all keep saying 'so and so won't go' but knowing my luck they will lol. 

I try not to over do it with the housework but when OH isn't here I have no option but to do it myself :( and I so despirately want to sell that I want it to be perfect for every viewing. I'd kick myself if I didn't go a good enough job. I am very much a perfectionist at times... Unfortunately that's become much harder since I developed a giant belly!! I try and keep tidy throughout the week but things like the bathroom need cleaning right before because it gets so dusty, especially after a bath or shower. I have to wipe the sink down everyday because when I brush my teeth all I can see is little dusty fluffy bits all over it. I don't know where it comes from :shrug: 

I don't tend to get BH when I'm active, it's always when I'm sat down, definitely worse in the evenings too. I was in quite a bit of pain earlier actually, Adam was home around the same time as me and were both pretty tired so decided to order takeaway then both went and fell asleep on the sofa. I must have been asleep for no more than 10 minutes when I woke up in quite a bit of pain really low down at the bottom of my bump/pelvis. It wasn't very nice at all. But after walking around for a couple of minutes it went. Wish bean wouldn't scare me like that lol.

As for eating cleaning products haha I wouldn't even dream of it!! There is nothing wrong with sniffing it though... Is there? :haha: like smelling fuel at the petrol station mmmm 

I got a bit upset about work earlier. Even though I am super excited about leaving, I don't think it's sunk in how long I'm actually going to be off for. I look at my job as being MY job and the thought of someone else taking it for a year and them changing stuff... Ahhh, just hate the thought of it. I almost feel as though I don't want to leave. Oh and it doesn't help that I find out my manager has applied for another job elsewhere and two of my colleagues 'keeping their eyes out' for something else. I'll end up going back and either no one will be there or everything will have changed :cry: I don't for one second want to change my mind about how long I want off with LO but it's hard to think about when she isn't here yet....


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I hope you have a great time setting up your nursery. I love seeing mine all put together. It does make me feel a bit better should Aiden decide to come early since I had dreams in the past about him coming and me not having anything ready for him.

*Lauren*, I definitely prefer the money over gifts. I got a lot of wash cloths (like 40) and had to return some for store credit so I could purchase some stuff that I actually needed. Hopefully if people do get you gifts they're gifts you actually need. I was actually surprised that some of the gifts I got were things I wanted but never even thought about getting like a high chair for example.

*AFM*, I did end up getting all the baby clothes washed and put away. It's so exciting seeing the closet and dresser getting filled up. 

Now I just need to finish my thank you notes, 12 more to go! I'm tired of writing...


----------



## doggylover

It's worth it in the end with thank you notes though, I think. It's lovely to get a hand written note saying "thanks for ____" and not quite the same when its a generic thank you - although since we will get most of our gifts after LO arrives I imagine ours will be a quick "thanks!" :haha: I. Glad you got all Aiden's stuff sorted out, I'm sure it is all looking great! Having our nursery done is going to make it all feel so real!

*Lauren* I know exactly how you feel about work. I have been sorting stuff out for whoever replaces me (which is changing every day!) and the thought of leaving all my stuff, in my classroom, to someone else makes me feel so weird. And considering I won't ever be going back, that's just silly! But I feel it's my responsibility until my contract ends in August, and if someone else is doing it they better damn well do it right! I hope your colleagues don't move on to new jobs while you are off, that wouldn't be nice at all. But then when LO arrives it won't seem to matter at all, I'm sure. And I agree, if you felt like you hadn't cleaned properly you'd kick yourself afterwards. Not everyone feels that way though- I saw some states when we were looking for a house! 

My LO is super active today! My belly is bulging about all over the place! Also, I keep vowing to lay off the sugar...and then Simon brings something home (he got me chocolate for valentines, and someone we know sent us a cake today) and I am like a pig again! It's shameful! My LO is going to be born a sugar junkie, shaking with withdrawal :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

I think the thank you cards are sweet :) but I can imagine it to be a pain in the backside if you have loads to do. 

Oh don't get me started on the state of some houses!! We went around to one once and it was awful!! One of the kids had only just got out of bed so his room still smelt of 'sleep' lol and his bed wasnt made. They had dirty pots piled up in the kitchen and just overall looked filthy. But it could be an amazing house, it was a good size - needed a bit of work like a new kitchen ect and was in a great area... Unfortunately Adam can't see through the mess lol. I don't think she ever sold it. I'm not surprised though. So mine has to be spotless :D 

I think I felt a foot yesterday :) she was right up under my ribs as per usual so I tried to push her back down lol but as I did it I felt something small and after me and Adam poked it for a bit she moved hehe. Awww :p 

So I have ANOTHER viewing next week. That is on Friday and Adam will be home, he is also viewing while I'm on my lunch break so I pop home and make sure Adam tidies up properly :) I'm happy I've had as much interest as I have actually because the 1 bed for sale here hasn't really had any and has been on the market close to a year! I'm just preying someone likes it enough to put an offer it so we can move!!! And at least we won't have the stress of buying once it has gone. Only downside is that I can't look at houses now because the rental market changes all the time and everytime I look online it's full of different properties from when I last looked!

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday anyway :) x


----------



## doggylover

Lauren she was probably squirming about saying "stop tickling my feet mummy!" I wonder if they can feel tickles on their feet when they are still in there?!

You are having loads of viewers! My brother and SIL had their house on the market for 3 months and had one! And my SIL parents had theirs on the house for 2 1/2 years and had three!! Fingers crossed one of them makes you a (decent!) offer.

Ikea today for nursery furniture :mrgreen:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope one of the people coming to look at your home put in a decent offer so you can start looking for a different home, Lauren. 

Have a great time at Ikea, Sarah. I loved picking out my nursery furniture.

AFM, not much happening today. DH has to work, I'm starting to feel like I'm being spoiled if I get a full weekend with him since it seems to happen so rarely these days. :( Though I more so wish he was here today because I'm trying to clean the house and I have a ton of stuff I need him to do. Like clean the litter box, get the junk out of Aiden's room, move his junk downstairs, etc. I'm so tired of hounding him to get his crap cleaned up. Especially since I feel like I can't get my cleaning done until he does his stuff. 

Tomorrow we have friends coming out to go see Warm Bodies. We're going to a theater where you can basically have lunch/dinner while you watch the movie. I'm pretty excited about it because I had a great time the first time DH and I went there, I'm just hoping I can't sit that long without being in a lot of pain.


----------



## baby_nurse

*I love Lucy* Wow that cinema sounds fab, we don't have anything like that in the UK which sucks! (We're always so behind with stuff like that!) You're very dedicated with the thank you cards, I hated doing them after our wedding and even though OH said he'd write them with me I ended doing them all by myself :growlmad: I'll probably do the same this time once baby arrives! He's a bit crap with cards/presents tbh I always end up sending them on "behalf" of him !! Your OH sounds like mine, he's always leaving junk lying around it drives me insane! Like he put the blinds/curtains up in the nursery which I was really chuffed with but then he left all his tools on the windowsill and the hoover out and just loads of crap on the floor in the nursery which I ended up cleaning up! :growlmad: It drives me insane sometimes!

*MrsHippo* Sorry you got a bit upset about work :hugs: Your BH sound a bit scary! I also feel something that's maybe feet sometimes but I find it so difficult to make out what all the shapes are! I'm still not convinced which way up LO is lol.

*Laura91* Can't believe you've lost a stone since being pregnant that's fab I'm so jealous!! 

*RLT and EPO* So I've been doing loads of reading up about this and decided I'm going to give it a try, why not! I had some EPO from TTC anyway so thought I'd start with 1000mg orally from now until 36 weeks, up it to 2000mg from 36 week and pop one "up there" :haha: as well and hopefully have a nice ripe cervix! I'm not sure with the RLT to get the capsules or the tea, as I read the tea is more effective but I hate herbal teas! Might pop to Holland and Barrett and get both and give the tea a try and see if I can stomach it! I'm a bit eager for things to get going as my friend is overdue by a week and panicking she'll need to be induced and I have a feeling I'll go the same way! I know what will be will be and if my birth plan doesn't go to plan as long as baby and I are ok that's all that matters but I'd really try and stick to it as much as I can so would love to go into labour naturally so if there is a small possibility these things work I'll give them a try! 

*As For Me* I haven't had anymore weird shooting pains thank god so maybe LO was just lying weird! Had anyone else noticed quite an increase in their CM? (Sorry TMI!) mine just seems really to have increased like a bit before you O! 

We're off to visit the hospital tomorrow for a tour of the delivery suite...eek!! I also told my Mum about not wanting her in the delivery suite/hospital and she was fine with it and didn't seem bothered at all! So I was panicking about nothing! :dohh: I'm glad I mentioned it though just so we're on the same page and she didn't expect to be at the hospital! 

I'll leave you with some finished nursery pictures. I just love the owl light and curtains haha I am obsessed with woodland creatures, OH has banned me from purchasing anymore animal themed stuff for the nursery!!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0891.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









SAM_0893.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0894.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0895.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0900.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've noticed increased CM for a few weeks now. There have actually been a few times where I thought I may have peed my pants a bit and just didn't realize it. :haha:

Glad everything worked out with your mom. I felt so much better after chatting with both my mom and my MIL and making sure they're aware of mine and DH's plans and knowing they're on the same page. Though I still have my doubts about MIL since she has said she would be upset if she didn't get to see the baby at the hospital since SHE has waited 9 months to see him. Apparently it's all about her. :wacko:

Anyways, your finished nursery is really cute!!


----------



## doggylover

*alex* I love your nursery! It is 100% gorgeous! I'm big into my owls for baby too, so I am adoring it all! Can I be cheeky and ask where your curtains are from? I'm still struggling to find ones that I love and those look like they would fit in pretty well. I'm glad your mum took the news well :thumbup:

*Brittany* that cinema sounds great! Literally dinner and a movie! Enjoy!

*Messy dh's* mine too. With the tools he is a nightmare lol!

*afm* ikea trip done :) nursery furniture bought and ready to go once the nursery is painted (which is after the bathroom is tiled...which is after the mystery leak is sorted......!)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Can't wait to see your nursery once it's all finished, Sarah! 

Not much happening here, just lounging around the house. DH got stuck working until 11 today so I'm on my own until he gets here around noon.


----------



## doggylover

I can't wait to see it either :haha: I have had this idea of what it will look like for the longest time, so I hope it lives up to my expectations! So far it has the first coat of paint on the walls, and I love it already!

Only problem is I'm worried that even once we get all the furniture in it might look a bit bare. We have to get pictures of our families for the wall so I hope dh gets that sorted out ASAP and doesn't leave it for ages like he normally does with stuff. Plus I'm not getting a bedding set- SIL is supposed to be making a patchwork quilt for the cot and I assumed we'd get it this weekend when she is here, but I don't think she's even started it, which is fine (don't want to be a slave driver!) but I'm worried the cot will look really bare. 

Oh the random worries of a pregnant lady!!!

I hope dh got home on time and you were able to enjoy most of the day together.


----------



## baby_nurse

*doggylover*
The curtains are from the Olive and Henri range at Toys R Us. However, a word of caution; they are super super thin, infact in terms of doing jobs a curtain should do (block out light!) they are pretty pants! We've got a black out blind to do that job and the curtains are more for decorative purposes! So I feel bad as they cost £40 to basically look nice which is silly I know but I fell in love with the whole range (light shade and bedding) so wanted the curtains too :blush:

*As For Me* Had a tour of hospital delivery suite today which was good. Quite reassuring as the MW's seemed lovely and the delivery suite seemed really nice, quite calm and also promoting active/natural labour with birth pools/balls etc. The only thing that put me off slightly was the induction rooms were pretty bare and claustrophobic looking so hope I don't have to be induced! It was pretty exciting though knowing I'd be there in a month or so eeek!


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex the nursery looks lovely :) you have so much stuff too!! Glad the tour went well today, I'm not planning on looking around mine... I think that's because I work there and although i haven't been in the main delivery/labour suite before I am sick of seeing the hospital lol. I just want to know where I have to go once labour starts. I've seen photos of the pool room too so don't really need to see that. But I think if I didn't work there id probably go and see it. Are you going to the hospital you work at? 

I haven't done a great deal this weekend, got my hair done yesterday :) that was nice to have a bit of pampering!! Then went for food with OH's family for his mum's birthday yesterday evening. Then today I went to my dads for my baby brothers 3rd birthday. Never like going to their little get togethers, my nanna was there but my step mums mum and dad was there as well as some of their friends... I got to listen to my dad tell me about how he wants bean in his life more than I see him currently. Which is fair enough but what p*sses me off is that I have to make the effort with him all the time!! He always expects me to go around to his house and I can't see that changing at all once LO is here. He never offers to pop over and see me or asks if we want to go for lunch or something. It winds me up so much. oh and my sister overheard him talking to someone earlier about how we were being quiet (meaning me, OH and my sister).... I have nothing in common with any of them and I don't know some. Also, as per usual he expects me to make an effort to speak to these people yet it's alright for them not to make an effort back. And usually when we see these people they are all drunk!! Because that's all they seem to do for some reason when they get together. I don't want to be around noisy drunk people. Arrrrgh, I could go on all night but I'll stop there because I'll bore you all lol. 

But apart from that I haven't done much. I was hoping to have a bit of a lie in this morning but I still woke up bang on 8:30, needed a wee then just decided to stay up. 

Tomorrow is the first day of my last week of work!!! :O


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm worried about the walls of my nursery being bare at the moment too. The matching decor kit for the nursery is backordered so I put in an order for it but no idea if they'll get more in stock this month like they said or not. Then the custom name letters I ordered for his room take 6-8 weeks to be completed so I won't even be getting them until sometime in mid to late March. I would like to have everything set up but I'm not sure if that will happen so I have similar worries. 

Alex, I'm glad you were able to have a tour of the delivery suite. I need to ask when the next tour is at my next appointment so DH and I can see where we'll be having Aiden at. I feel like knowing where things are and what it looks like will make me feel a bit more confident about giving birth though at the moment I'm not too worried about it.

Lauren, I'm sorry about the issues with your dad. I'm in a similar situation with my family since DH and I are expected to make an effort to drive out to see them more often once Aiden is here. Granted, I know this is because my parents don't have a reliable vehicle so I don't expect them to drive 3 hours out to see me but at the same time it does put more pressure on DH and I. Your dad's family also sounds a bit like my DH's family. I hate having to do anything with MIL's family because they all act stuck up and have never made me feel welcome (thankfully we don't do stuff with them much). Then FIL's family drinks at everything and I don't want to be around noisy drunk people either. So like you I don't talk much and MIL or FIL will frequently point it out.

AFM, yesterday DH and I went and saw Warm Bodies with our friends, I really enjoyed it and laughed several times during it. Not sure it's a movie I would want to see multiple times though. DH on the other hand wasn't much of a fan, I think he wanted more gore or something. 

I also purchased my nursing pillow and the majority of my baby registry items that DH and I wanted to get yesterday. Now the only things I have left to buy before Aiden gets here is some safety gates/childproofing stuff which I'll be doing with the gift cards, a video monitor (though BIL wants to gift that too us as baby/wedding gift as soon as we pick one out), a Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature bottle, a bath kneeler, and a bath toy organizer all of which I have 20% off coupons for thanks to Babies R Us. I also plan to buy a wall decal for over the crib but I haven't decided on which one I want yet but I feel really good about how little I have left to buy.

In some not so good news, I got really upset last night/this morning. DH woke up in the mood in the middle of the night. All I wanted to do was sleep so I gave him a hand and that was it. Afterwards though I started feeling really hurt that DH didn't even try to have sex with me and was perfectly content with just my hand. We've chatted about it and I know he's worried about touching me/having sex with me because he doesn't want to hurt me since it seems like I'm always in pain. But me being an emotional pregnant woman keeps thinking he doesn't want to have sex with me because I'm unattractive. So I guess sex is starting to become a bit more difficult for DH and I at this point since I feel ugly and he is scared of hurting me. I'm not sure if I would prefer us to just stop trying to have sex or if I want us to keep trying to adjust to the challenges pregnancy brings to sex.


----------



## baby_nurse

*MrsHippo* No we aren't having the baby at the hospital I work at, as the hospital I work at isn't my local hospital. I could have pushed to go to my hospital but it's a further drive plus not sure I'd like to bump into my colleagues whilst doing that :haha: Sorry your Dad is being a bit of a pain, not surprised you are quiet around drunk noisy people! OH's Dad will be the same, we never see him anyway as he won't come to our house because his ex wife (OH's Mum) used to own it (don't ask!!) so he won't come here, yet we're never EVER invited to his! (apart from at xmas!) He lives with a new partner and her daughter/son are always going round for Sunday dinner and the daughter even had a room at their house, however don't think we've ever been invited round for lunch/dinner or even for a cup of tea! It feels wrong to just invite ourselves! Part of the reason is that OH works with his Dad so see's him in passing everyday (although he says they don't really chat much) so maybe his Dad doesn't see the need to invite us over. However I said when LO is born he can p*** off if he thinks I'm going over to his everytime just so he can see his Grandchild! Firstly I won't feel comfortable BF around him so will have to scuttle off to the loo or summit to do it and secondly why should I have to trapse around with a newborn when he can just come into our home!! Grrr ok rant over!

*I Love Lucy* Try not to worry about the nursery being finished, I'd still like to add some stuff once LO arrives too - like a name decal and some nice framed photos. Firstly they often aren't in the nursery when they're newborn and secondly they won't remember it anywho will they lol. I think the nursery is more for us Mom's though than the baby haha!
Sorry about the problems in the bedroom department :hugs: OH and I have definitely taken a back seat in that department as well! We still do occasionally but not as much as before I was pregnant (mind you, we were TTC so it was a bit ravenous lol!) However I've had same insecurities as you, feel unattractive and fat and just not as sexy anymore! Plus I just find it a little bit weird, like I know LO doesn't know what's going on but sometimes I feel it move and it just turns me off a bit!! We kinda have a unwritten rule that OH doesn't touch my belly during "those times" lol but he won't go near my boobs either now as scared they'll leak everywhere (which they do occasionally so I don't blame him!) I don't think he's worried about hurting LO more that he just feels like me and finds it a bit weird, although he won't admit that! I suppose we have just tried to be close in other ways like cuddling and talking lots but sometimes like you I do feel like we're lost a bit of a spark and then I worry it'll be even worse when LO arrives and is in the same room. I think it's a common pregnancy thing though hun so just keep chatting to your OH and try and do lots of nice coupley things together that'll reinforce that bond.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww sorry you got upset :( I too feel a bit crap about sex. I have totally gone off it and OH keeps asking me to 'play' with him but it normally always leads to something else but I don't enjoy sex because it has hurt me recently. Although the last time didn't.. But I worry about it hurting and I also feel funny if LO moves while we are doing it :/ and what else is a bit weird is if we do it missionary he can't kiss me because our bellies touch which is a bit weird. I turned super sensitive too so don't enjoy being touched whatsoever.... OH has been quite good about it though, he worries about hurting me so he just deals with it. I do worry though, don't know whether you do to... But I worry he will look at other women in a sexual way rather than me. He would never cheat or anything, I totally trust him but I do worry that he would find someone else more sexually attractive :( but that could just be hormone talk? 

I think we all have our problems with family. Just annoying. 

I have been on here a couple of times and there have been guests viewing. I suspect it's when people google something we have mentioned and it pops up but at the back of my mind I wonder if it's someone spying on us :-k


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I have the same negative thoughts about DH looking at other women sexually. I think it's hard not to have some thoughts like that considering how many changes our bodies have gone through while being pregnant. And when we do have our babies, it's not like we're magically going to look like our pre-pregnancy selves. We'll still have some baby weight to lose and stretch marks. I have talked to my DH about these feelings before though and he has told me multiple times that, that isn't ever going to happen and like you I know I never have to worry about him cheating. I do think our hormones are playing a role in these feelings, especially when it comes to feeling insecure my body.

I did start thinking more positive about the sex thing though. DH did wake me up last night because he wanted my hand when he could have easily went and masturbated in the bathroom by himself. So I'm trying to remind myself that just because we're not having sex doesn't mean DH doesn't want me involved with things in that department, iykwim?

As for the guests in this thread, I always assume it's just one of us viewing the thread when we're not signed in or one of us got signed out while reading things. I think unless you have checked the remember me box when you log in, BNB will sign you out if you stay on the same page more then 15 minutes due to inactivity.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh, I am logged in all the time. I don't even know my log in details lol. 

Im sure we will be back to our usual sexual selves before we know it hehe!! 

OMG, was just on third tri forum and a woman just has her baby at 36 weeks!!! 36!!! They didn't induce her or anything, it just happened. That's scary....


----------



## baby_nurse

Oh I'd love to have LO at 36 weeks!! Infact anytime from then is fine by me!! I'm even taking EPO and RLT in the hope it'll jog things along!! However I'm pretty sure I'll go overdue and have to be induced as seems the way with first baby!! 

When you say it hurts during sex what do you mean? I can't say I have experienced this. I think it's because LO is still quite high and hasn't dropped yet (another reason I won't be early boo!!)


----------



## doggylover

Once my in laws leave I will be 35 weeks, and although I would prefer LO to wait until maybe 37, anytime from then on in is fine for me!! 

Re: sex. 
I think I've mentioned in the past but dh and I literally have had sex 4 times since I found out I am pregnant. I am not interested in it at all. And he has never been that interested in other aspects apart from full blown sex, so we are a bit asexual at the minute! :haha: in the first 12 weeks we didn't want to as after our mc in January we were terrified something would go wrong (although of course we know sex has nothing to do with that), and then after that I did 'force' myself a few times, but I was not comfortable at all. I just couldn't get into it, and it all felt very forced and unsexy. Luckily, dh doesn't have a high sex drive, and neither do I, so it isn't so bad. I do feel like I am depriving him, but when I bring it up he says its ok, and he knows that some women go off it completely and that its fine. I am not worried about him looking at other women sexually (where he works he is surrounded by old ladies, so he'd have a hard time I think!!) but I do worry about it might make him feel that I don't want to have sex.

Before we got our BFP we had been ttc for a year, and so sex was very regimented, so unfortunately for us our sex life in terms of just doing it for enjoyment is definitely a long distant memory at this point. 

I also worry that it isn't good for him, as I know he doesn't 'take care of himself' and I worry his balls might literally explode :haha:

And then when baby comes, obviously once I've recovered and am in any fit state to actually have sex again...I cannot imagine being able to feel sexy when LO is asleep in the same room. I would feel so uncomfortable! I know they won't know what we are doing, but even still... So it's going to be an interesting journey for us to get back to any sort of sex for fun!

Brittany, I'm sorry dh made you feel bad, but like you say, he still wants you involved, and maybe even thought (in a way only a man could!) that by involving you he was actually doing the right thing, and showing that while full sex might not be so easy/attainable anymore, he still does find you sexually attractive and very much wants you involved. 

Afm, I had a streak of brown discharge yesterday (tmi, sorry!) but haven't had any since, so am keeping an eye on that. Weirdly I had been reading about mucus plugs earlier in the day (what a glamorous way to spend my days off!) and it said it can sometimes be streaked brown, and we are all getting much closer to the end now, so I'm wondering if it was something to do with losing part of that? IVe heard people say they lose bits of their plug for weeks before labour :shrug: I'm not too worried as it hasn't happened again, but I am on 'wipe watch' now each time I use the bathroom!

Our nursery is painted :) dh wants to build all the furniture himself instead of his family doing it, so LO will be about 6 by the time we get it all set up no doubt!


----------



## MrsHippo

We can lose our plug at anytime but it does regenerate if early. I'm not sure how much comes out when the whole lot comes though. 

And yes I'd be happy with 36 weeks too lol but I feel as though I still have loads to do before she comes :) I think I'll finish everything I need to next week - not Monday though. Monday I am doing nothing!! I am planning on staying in my scruffs all day watching day time tv hehe 

Alex, it's hard to explain. I get a horrible shooting pain during sex sometimes, did before I was pg and when I went to the doctors she thought it was endometriosis but I'd have to have surgery to diagnose it properly. She examined me ect and didn't seem concerned. It comes and goes though. If I am totally relaxed then I have no problems, it's when I am a tense...normally when you do it because they want to but you aren't really in the mood. Since reaching third tri it has become worse. Then even if I am in the mood I worry about it hurting so then I tense up anyway. 

And we don't always have to have sex in bed :p try doing it somewhere else while LO is in bed. It does feel odd doing it on the sofa though haha


----------



## MrsHippo

I have attached my 33 week bump photo. I looked at it compared to my last one at 26 weeks and there isn't much of a difference in size. I am definately started to notice her getting heavier though!! Oh and sorry its not clear, we moved the wardrobe so I no longer have my full length mirror - only the little bathroom one. 

I have also attached a couple of photos of the cardigans Adam's OH knitted us :) she made about 6 or 7 but these three are my favourite. Each cardigan has a matching pair of little bootie type things too. I knew she was knitting us some stuff but I didn't expect them to be as nice as they are. The nicest one is the orange cardi, you might not be able to see on the photo but it has little sparkly specs in the wool. Its looks so pretty :flower:
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









orange cardi.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









white cardi.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









pink cardi.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I love those cardigans! They are just beautiful! I have major appreciation for knitted and handmade things since I am so useless! And it's so nice that people want to spend time knitting those for LO as well. I've gotten knitted cardis from mil, grandmother-in-law, a friends mum and my SIL mum! All ours are neutral colours, and I have to say while the white ones are cute, they don't compare to your lovely coloured ones! We will honestly have enough to do LO forever though!

That's true about not necessarily having to have sex in the bed! Dh and I are very "vanilla" when it comes to our sex life though, I must admit. We stick to one position (my fave obviously :haha:) and generally just the bed! But when baby comes along it'll be a chance to get things back on track and experiment with some other locations around the house! 

And I don't blame you for having Monday pencilled in as a jammie day - that's all I plan to do on maternity leave really! Make the most of it while we can!

So my nursery is all painted and the furniture is up :) we are hoping to get the wall decal up tomorrow night, and then I will get some pictures. I LOVE it :mrgreen: we won't have any curtains up for a while as SIL is getting started on making those now I finally have decided what I want! And apart from the decal we won't have our family pics up, but it will be almost done! I'm so excited!


----------



## baby_nurse

Aw love the cardigans! My mum had knitted me one (in neutral colours) and I just love it. I love seeing babies in cardigans lol! Your bump looks fab! 

OH and I sometimes DTD downstairs but not since I've been pregnant as the sofa doesn't offer the comfiest of positions!! We definitely aren't 50 shades but do spice things up every now and again lol. When LO arrives maybe we can put them in the nursery whilst we have a little fun haha! 

Mind you I feel so unattractive today! Got out the bath and was moisturising and got a bit upset as my legs just look such a mess (awful stretch marks and scratches) and my tummy also has a few more stretch marks. I still have this horrible rash on a lot of my body (breasts, chest, neck) which is all bumpy and horrible! I just feel like I look gross and so unattractive. Also with having stretch marks on my legs I feel super insecure about wearing a swimming costume again :( I just hope they fade.

I've felt a bit odd all day as well, kinda dizzy/faint with no energy and a bit sick. I felt better this evening but still super zapped of energy and I've done nothing all day! It just feels like a massive effort even to walk lol! Still getting the odd sharp pain in my lady parts as well although not as strong as before more like bladder pressure like when you have a UTI although when I go it feels fine.


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww you will have to post photos once the wall decals are up :)

Sex: Normally we tend to stick to the bedroom with certain positions. It is a completely different story when we are drunk - I won't go in to detail there though :haha: 

I feel like that too sometimes Alex (lack of energy, light headed ect). I find that my diet has a lot to do with it, I have to be careful what I do and don't eat. You should try eating energy boosting fruits and plenty of water when you feel a bit crappy. Easier said than done though, especially if you don't have anything at home and need to go to the shop.....I tend to just put up with it then because I don't have the energy to go out. I am sorry to hear you don't feel very good about yourself at the moment :( You should probably give yourself a pamper day, go get your hair done, have a spray tan, paint your nails ect, I know it won't get rid of the marks on your body but it should help your self-esteem. And don't worry about the stretch marks on your legs, they will fade. They will be new at the moment so are bound to look red and sore. I haven't had any yet. I am in the mirror everyday looking for them though. Adam keeps saying things to me too like 'I think you will get stretch marks here because the skin looks really tight' blabla and it really gets to me sometimes. If I get them I get them but its not something I want and I don't need to be told over and over again that I probably will. Bloody men!! 

One thing making me feel crappy about myself is spots :( I know I have mentioned it a few times before but it is just horrible. I don't have many on my face but I have a couple of scars on my chin from previous ones which look bad at the moment. I have spots on my belly which is just embarrasing, my back is really bad and OMG my legs. I have never seen anything like it. Its like leg achne or something. But it makes me so self concious. In a way I am really glad its not summer because there is no way I would get my legs out. I just really really hope it goes once LO is here. I have noticed it scarring me too :/ *sigh*

I have had loads of BH today and some real sharp, quick pains in my stomach. When I am sitting down the BH is coming every few minutes... I don't feel it while I am walking around. I did get some pain in my bladder area earlier though at work while walking around and had to sit down. I don't know what is going off. Hopefully things will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> It is a completely different story when we are drunk - I won't go in to detail there though :haha:

:rofl:

*Alex* You shouldn't feel unattractive at all! Remember that every single mark on your body right now is a little line from your baby, so even though they may not look so great right now, they will fade, but always be a reminder of when you were pregnant with this LO! (I'm trying to make this positive...I hope it's working! :haha:) I hope you are feeling better, and not so dizzy etc. Make sure you are taking it easy!

*Lauren* I'm sorry your spots are still getting you down :hugs: I've always been a spotty kind of girl (on my face) and there have been times when it has been so awful I've cried, so I know just how you feel. Mine are all hormonal spots though, and hopefully yours are too, and when LO arrives, they will clear off never to be seen again!

*Afm* Nursery is now done :mrgreen: We got the wall decal up last night, and all the furniture is in. I will get some pics at the weekend as I want to wait until there is some daylight to get them! I haven't moved any of LOs stuff in yet, and we still have some pictures to put onto the wall when we get them printed out, but other than that, all done. And i LOVE it!

I have parents evening tonight :( I am definitely feeling more tired atm. I think probably just because we had my in-laws (who leave today) over rather than anything else, but it was an early one for me last night! Couldn't keep my eyes open!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## baby_nurse

*MrsHippo* Sorry your skin has been getting you down. I suffered from acne quite badly as a teenager (hence why I went on birth control) and then when I came off BC to TTC my skin flared up again. It had just settled down then I got pregnant and it's been pretty awful ever since! However the last week I have been taking EPO and it's noticeably improved on my face. I've still got this weird eczema rash under my breasts. Maybe you could try EPO to see if it helps? Have your BH eased up?

*DoggyLover* Thank you for the encouraging comments :hugs: I know they will fade and I should see them as battle scars rather than ugly marks but it's difficult. I've always hated my thighs but hate them even more now! I went swimming last night and had to kind of shuffle into the pool lol but part of me thinks sod it I'm pregnant I'm not going to look perfect! No wonder your feeling tired from your in-laws being over! I get tired spending time with OH's Mum after a few hours lol (she's lovely really). 

*As for me* I'm still getting the sharp pain in my bladder/crotch, mainly when LO is active (like now I can feel him/her rustling about and have a stabbing down below, but just been to the loo so I know I don't need the loo and checked it and no nasty's in it) maybe it's a higher up UTI though. I'm definitely going to mention it to MW when I see her next week just to check.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, how long do you plan to have the baby in the same room with you? DH and I are planning to have Aiden in his nursery since with the 10+ alarms DH needs to wake up in the morning he probably wouldn't get much sleep. Maybe you could put your LO in his/her nursery for a nap when you and DH want to have sex so that LO won't be in there? That's kind of what DH and I do with our animals now since they like to be where we are but I'm not comfortable with my animals watching us when we're having sex.

As for the brown streak you noticed, is there anyway for our doctors to tell if we've lost parts of the mucus plug? I've been on wipe watch since I found out I was pg because I was always panicked about bleeding but haven't noticed anything.

Congrats on all the progress you have made on your nursery. It's a nice feeling seeing it all come together. 

*Lauren*, the cardigans are really cute. I love handmade things. 

I'm also right there with you on the spots. I never had the clearest skin on my face but since being pg I breakout on my chest and my back which I've never experienced before, even as a teen. I hate it. I have read from other ladies that had this happen that it clears up after the baby is born so that makes me feel a bit better.

*Alex*, I'm sorry you're feeling unattractive. I was feeling like that one day so decided to shave my lady parts since that makes me feel more attractive. Now I'm really regretting that since I have terrible razor burn so I'm uncomfortable and feel even more unattractive. I just can not shave that area blind so I'm going to need to start finding other things to do to make myself feel more attractive since shaving is just not one of those things.

*AFM*, there isn't too much happening. I'm trying to get a lot of other things done before Aiden arrives since I know I won't be having a lot of time to myself when he's here. I've read two books this week and have another one to finish. I'm also getting my one cats teeth taken care of.

When we were at the vet in December since our newest kitty addition brought ear mites into the house we learned that our older cat had some pretty advanced dental problems. DH and I were surprised because we adopted her in 2011 and she had just had her teeth cleaned/extractions and yet they were so bad again a year later. Anyways, I happened to see our vet has 20% off discount for dental services at the moment so DH and I decided to jump on getting her teeth taken care of now. It's going to be costly, especially if she needs x-rays and extractions we could be looking at having to pay up to $1,000 out of pocket. But I would much rather get this expense taken care of now so that it's not something that we still need to deal with once Aiden is here.

So yesterday I took her to the vet and she had her pre-anesthetic blood work done and then Wednesday I drop her off at 7:30 in the morning so she can have her teeth taken care of. I'm really not looking forward to this because I know how scared and anxious she gets at the vet so I'm going to have a terrible time leaving her there alone with people she doesn't know.

Speaking of a terrible time, the drive to get to the vet yesterday was awful. First, I got myself a bit lost since I couldn't remember how to get to the vet. I had only been there one time and that time DH drove and it was night. So I spent 10 minutes making my GPS re-route me since I went the way I thought I was going to get to the vet was not right. Then when I did get on the right roads again, I nearly got ran off of them by a semi! I was driving in the lane next to the guy and either, my car was located somewhere where he couldn't see me in his mirrors or he just didn't look but he started coming into my lane which resulted in me having to drive in the bumpy/unpaved shoulder to get the rest of the way around him. I think had it just been me in the car I wouldn't of freaked out so bad but I all I could think was that I'm 8 months pg with Aiden and I had my cat with me so if I got into an accident I would be hurting them too. Needless, to say once I got to the vet I called DH at work and was basically a hysterical mess. Then later that night, I made him take me to the grocery store because I was still a bit spooked about driving.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* something similar happened to me recently, but luckily I was able to brake and the truck went on. That was bad enough without having to swerve like you did. Very scary. And you're right, I feel exactly the same about driving now, it's not just us in the car. Imagine what we'll be like when LOs are here and in the backseat! We'll be driving so slowly everywhere! 
Gosh, your cat's dental work is going to be so expensive! The poor thing must be in a bad state, which is awful. What age was she when you adopted her? 
And I think it's great that you are taking some time to yourself before Aiden arrives. Just being able to enjoy your last few weeks doing whatever you want sounds great :) I can't wait to join you when I'm on maternity leave! My SIL bought me a book about pregnancy and birth by Jamie Oliver's wife, so I'm excited to read that once I'm off.
I don't know how long we'll keep LO in with us, tbh. Either until they grow out of their crib (I think in the US its a cradle) and have to be transferred to their cot, or when they are sleeping well enough that I don't have to be up too much in the night! But popping them into the nursery while dh and I have some "us time" haha:) is a great idea :thumbup: 

*Alex* I can't believe you are brave enough to go swimming! No way would I have the confidence at the minute! I think it's great that you are, even if you do feel self conscious. Like you said, it'll be obvious your pregnant, so nobody is going to look at you and think anything bad at all. 
I get a similar pain to the one you're describing sometimes. Almost like LO has poked, or nipped, me in the bladder. It's so sore, but it passes after a second. It does make me feel like I need to pee, but as soon as the pain passes (which is for me honestly a second or two) that is gone. I don't get it too often, not even everyday, so I just assumed it was normal. But I'll be interested to know what your mw says about it.

*Afm* I am so cross with my boss today. Before Christmas I gave him my MatB1 form which is needed for me to claim maternity pay. Three weeks ago I got a letter from the department of education saying they hadn't received that, and they need it. So I emailed him and said to him, and he said he did send it, but they must have lost it, but luckily he had a photocopy to send them. I assumed he therefore WOULD send it.
My mistake. 
The school got a phonecall today saying if they don't get the form ASAP I am not entitled to maternity pay :shock: I freaked out and sent him an email (he is hard to get to speak to) and then I saw him at break and said to him had he sent the photocopy away. He acted like he had no clue what I was on about :growlmad: he never sent it away three weeks ago when I asked him to. So I sent him another email later saying he needs to do it ASAP or I get nothing, and he seemed to be sorting it out,but I have to check tomorrow. I'm so annoyed that its basically come down to me to sort out something he should have done months ago. And I'm panicking he won't do it in time and I'll get no pay!!


----------



## baby_nurse

DoggyLover: grrr what a stupid boss! I hate it when ppl just seem to pass the book and act like they don't give a crap, I'm sure if if was a roll reversal and he was going to be missing out on pay he'd soon get off his arse!! 

Yes those pains in my bladder are exactly how you describe, only last a second or two. So today after my bath I was doing my perinatal massage (urgh) and then, well sorry for tmi but thought I'd try and feel my cervix. I'm always unsure if I'm feeling it right as when I was ttc I never quite got the hang of it, my cervix seems like mega high! But I'm sure it felt kinda soft and I could kinda get my finger in. I googled it and that could mean I'm 1cm dilated!! I'm trying not to get excited tho as firstly I read you can be dilated and still not go into labour for weeks and even go overdue and secondly I'm not 100% sure I was feeling the right thing!! Sorry again for the grossness! 

I love Lucy: So sorry bout you near miss accident, I am also a bit wary of driving now, really frightened of crashing. Also find it difficult to look around when doing manoveres etc. Does anyone else really struggle with your seatbelt as well? Like its hard to get it under your bump (as recommended) especially when you are wearing a few layers!! Sorry bout your cat and the bills as well. Hope you are relaxing and enjoying your maternity leave x


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies! :flower:

Sorry iv been totally AWOL this week! First week of maternity is flying by, although still trying to get the house sorted - hence why iv been missing from here lol! 

Got lots of threads to catch up on but I'll do that properly tomorrow :) 

Nothing new going on really.. Belly still feels like its growing and definitely getting heavier all the time! 

Oh! We rang the vicar of the church we want to christen her in (thought September-time) and she only had a couple of dates left! So anyway after a lot of ringing around we've booked her christening and venue for after! Sunday 11 August.
It's still soooo far away and we don't even have LO yet but the vicar suggested we book so we don't miss out and I'm glad we did :) 

Can't think of anything else right now so here's my bump!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=571129&d=1361484901%5B/img%5D

EDIT: sorry it's mahoosive but I'm on my phone! :shy:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

I haven't had any problems with driving....well nothing out of the ordinary. I always have some tit annoy me. 

OMG its my last day tomorrow!!! :dance:

I wouldn't have a clue what I was feeling if I stuck my finger up there, don't have a clue what my cervix is supposed to feel like either. As for the massages, I am planning on starting them next week - well once I reach 34 weeks as thats when they recommend you start them. 

Sarah, can you not send your matb1 direct to the people asking for it?? I wouldn't have trusted my manager to send it on so I sorted it all with my HR department. Your manager doesn't need to sign it or anything like that. If he is as un-trustworthy as he sounds I wouldn't risk leaving him to forward it on. 

My BH haven't eased up :( as I am typing this I am getting them. In the last 10/15 minutes alone I have had about 3 or 4 'contractions' .... I don't get them when I walk around but as soon as I sit down they are constant and rather uncomfortable. I will be mentioning it to my mw when I see her on Monday. I know people get them more than others but this is just silly. I have tried everything to help it but I can't walk around everytime I get one. It takes me forever just to lift myself up off the sofa!!

Brittany, sorry to hear about what happened while you were driving :( and the expense of your cats teeth!! But as you said, best getting it out the way with now before you go off on mat leave when income reduces. 

Laura, that is great news :) I won't be doing that myself but I love going to christenings. I look forward to seeing the photos (even though it seems ageeees away!!).

I reeeeally want to go away for the weekend, maybe to a spa or nice manor type hotel. Just feel like I want a bit of time away from home before bean comes. But it all comes down to money so we will see. 

A bit of not so good news, Adam's employer announced that they will be making redundancies :( they don't know how many they will have to get rid of, depends on upcoming work....so he is really worried at the moment about losing his job and I don't know what to say. I keep telling him that it won't happen to him, he is really good to them (shame I can't say the same thing about them being good to him though) and I think he is worried about taking paternity and annual leave when bean is here. So he was supposed to be at home with me for a month, that how now been reduced to two weeks which I am not happy about at all. Rather upset by it actually. It winds me up though, the company he works for are total arse holes and they have their staff walking on egg shells all the time - threatening redundancy ect. Only down side to working for small companies. Everything is so personal too. So we will see what happens.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, my cat was 4 going on 5 when we adopted her. She just turned 6 December 19th. I'm not sure if bad teeth are just a common problem with the breed (she's an oriental shorthair) or if it's just her. DH and I have bought a lot more cat treats and such for dental health though so hopefully that will help her teeth from getting too bad again once the cleaning and stuff is done. I do think she will need to have yearly dental cleanings at the vet though regardless of what we do though.

I hope everything works out with your maternity pay. How stressful!! I hate having to depend on other people to get things done. 

*Alex*, my SIL was 3 cm dilated for weeks before she had to be induced. I'm really curious about whether or not I'm dilated at all. I go into my ob/gyn Tuesday and they're doing my group b strep test then so since they have to mess around down there for that I'm hoping they'll check to see if I'm dilated any too. I would have no idea what I'm looking for if I tried to check myself. 

I also get irritated with my seat belt these days. I feel like it's too tight across my lower stomach sometimes so I'm constantly pulling at it to make it as loose as I can. That is when I remember to put it on. I can think of two times recently where I've totally spaced on even putting my seat belt on. Once I realize it I feel horrible, especially because forgetting my seat belt is not something I ever did before. 

*Laura*, glad you got everything booked for the christening. I bet it's nice having that out of the way so it's one less thing you have to think about. Especially considering how busy we'll all be once our babies arrive. 

Love your bump too!

*Lauren*, so sorry for everything that is happening at Adam's job. I can only imagine how stressful that must be for you both. Hopefully everything works out. 

*AFM*, nothing really happening. Got a call from the vet letting me know that all my cats labwork yesterday came back good so we're all set for the 27th.

SIL and BIL are coming out this weekend to give us their baby shower gift (SIL was too sick to attend).

Other then that probably just going to be doing some random cleaning/organizing.


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* don't worry - grossness is part of ttc and pregnancy I think! That is pretty insane if you are already dilated! Hopefully it means something will happen in the next few weeks and LO will arrive in a nice, timely fashion! Wll you get your mw to do an internal at your next appointment? I also never got the hang of the whole cervix thing when ttc, plus it freaked me out the one or two times I did get it :haha: 

*Laura* whoa, impressive work with the christening! Very proactive! I'm hoping we will get our LO christened in July, as we have some bank holidays then so everyone will be off, and dh's family can come over and enjoy a few days with us all without worrying about dh and work. But luckily our church is tiny and we have maybe 1 baptism every 8 weeks, so should be ok! I hope you aren't working too hard around the house! Maternity leave is for resting as well! Your bump looks great! Much smaller than mine - where are your hiding your baby?! 

*Lauren* my boss had to sign the form, and show it to our board of governors who have to approve my maternity, and get forms from them which is why he had it.luckily I _think_ I badgered him into getting it all sorted yesterday. He faxed them the photocopy, and spoke to them and said all is well. I'm thinking its time to overcome your past thieving and get a birthing ball :haha: if movement helps then maybe sitting and bouncing on that would stop your BH? Because it sounds like your are super uncomfortable at the minute, and anything that could help would be welcome. Fingers crossed that Adam isn't caught up in the redundancies, that's the last thing you need with LO arriving. Also bad news about him not being able to take so long off, but hopefully that will pay off in the long run and he will be able to stay working for them. 
I hope your last day at work went well....congrats on maternity leave!! 

*Brittany* what gift did your BIL and SIL get you? I think you had mentioned maybe a monitor? Your poor kitty, I can't imagine getting yearly teeth cleanings will be fun for her (or your wallet!) but it'll be good to keep her in good health. We're luckier with the dogs because chewing on bones seems to keep their teeth really clean. Although their breath stinks I have to say!!!

*Afm* washing some of LOs clothes today :) I also am doing normal Saturday cleaning, not fun, and have some marking to do. So a busy day. I was exhausted last night, and haven't been sleeping well these last few days. I go to sleep on my right hand side, the after a few hours I've started waking because my hip area has gone numb. So I flip to my left, and the cycle repeats. It's weird that its just started happening, and it is actually quite sore! Then only comfy position is then to lie on my back, which I hate because I am terrified after all I've read about how bad that is. So not sure how the next few weeks will go in terms of sleeping!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

So my last day went well... Can't believe how quickly it's come actually, doesn't feel like two minutes ago I was moaning about how far away it was. I took cake in and we did have some non alcoholic wine to drink but we all ended up too busy to have any together. They brought me flowers and a pretty orchard though :) I am there next Thursday for interviews then in again once the they have started for training so I haven't completely gone away! It's going to be strange not going in to work though, need to find something to keep me occupied. I get really bored really easily so we will see.... 

I agree and think I'll give in to buying a ball lol I am super uncomfortable all the time at the moment, I can't even sit on the sofa properly anymore and I can only imagine the BX will get worse :( 
Oh and last night I had an awful nights sleep, I think I woke about 6/7 times. I can't seem to lie on one side anymore as my body really aches so I have to keep rolling over but Adam was right next to me everytime I woke up leaving me little space to move. I got so fed up. Oh I went to the toilet 4 times as well. He is working today so once he left about 10 I had a little nap on the sofa. As much as I miss him when he works away I must admit, I love having the bed to myself for 4 nights so I can freely move around!! 

I'm not planning on doing much today either, already done two loads of washing. Thinking about doing my bedding too but need to wait until some of this washing is dry to make space. Think I'll take the dog out soon too but it seems to be trying to snow and I really don't want wet dog smell around the house so I'll wait a little bit and see if it stops. 

A couple have been rather quiet just recently, hope everyone is ok?

Oh and Sarah, don't worry too much about lying on your back. You will be fine for a bit, think they say not to lie on it for long periods of time. You will know when it's starting to cause problems anyway. I can only lie on mine for about 15 minutes then I start to ache and breathing becomes difficult.... So that's my sign to roll on my side :/ you should try propping one side up, so you still kind of get the feeling your on your back but the pillows are keeping your body at an angle. I've heard other people do that and say it works :)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren lying on my back does make my back sore as well after a while- there is not longer any comfy position lol! I will try propping my hip up tonight and see how I get on. I don't think I could take 5 more weeks of sleep like last night. Did it snow a lot with you? It was snowing quite heavily when I was out with our dogs, but none of it lay. It's icy as anything out there now though. 

I was very productive today and got all Los clothes, blankets, bedding etc washed dried and put away and their hospital bag is now packed! Save for two blankets I couldn't fit in so will have to go in mine, which is a job for next weekend. 

So finally I have pictures of the nursery! We still have no curtains as sil is in the process of getting the material for them, and waiting to get the pictures of our family printed and hung on the wall where the cot is. I think we might need a rug too, but that's not urgent at all! I love it so much! Sorry about the huge size!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/image-1_zpsba221bda.jpg

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/image-1_zps789f6899.jpg

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/image-1_zpsf78ecc21.jpg

We have a string of owls my SIL gave me last week for above the chest of drawers, and the crib by the window will be for LO sleeping in our room when they arrive, so it won't be there!


----------



## MrsHippo

Its been snowing on an off all weekend but its nothing too heavy. It settles on the car but then melts shortly after. 

I love the nursery :) the wall decals are so pretty. I can't wait until I have a bigger place so I can buy a cot. I am going to buy a cot bed so it holds her for a few years before moving in to a bigger bed. Do think your nursery would look nice with a big thick rug or something, warm it up a little :p 

I had an awful nights sleep yet again last night. I am waking up multiple times because I am in so much pain. Last night it was my legs.....they were killing me and no matter how I laid they just wouldn't stop. I put a pillow in between them, under them, around them lol but eventually I was in that much pain that I just got up :( This morning I just felt so fed up as I just ached and felt sorry for myself. Now I know how women feel when they say 'you are ready for them to come out' - damn right I am. 

I am planning on putting the hammock up sometime over the next couple of days as I still haven't had it up all together yet, will be able to post a photo then :) I will be washing her blankets and stuff too. 

I don't know if you can remember me saying a while ago about signing up to amazon family as they had a free 3 month trial thing going off? Well I stupidly forgot about it and didn't cancel the membership. I got an email from them saying they have creditted my account with 25 pounds which I can spend if I spend 50 or more in their baby shop. Thought I might as well take advantage of that so I have brought a jumbo box of pampers nappies (have huggies and will be buying a couple of other brands too), one of those thermo eggs with an owl cover, a bath towel, rattle and comfort blanket thing which is really cute all cost me about 28 pounds :) Only downside is that the membership has cost me 49 pounds, that is for the whole year though. But with the membership all delivery is free, as long as its sold my amazon rather than another company and they do this subscription thing which I think is a good idea - for instance the jumbo box of nappies I brought was 11 pounds but if you subscribe it takes the cost down to just over 9 and you can have them delivered whenever you want.


----------



## MrsHippo

Everyone has been rather quiet lately!! I feel as though I am doing loads of gabbing lol. 

Thought I'd update you though - went for my MW appointment this morning and mentioned the BH although she didn't really say anything about it other than my uterus is probably irritated. I also mentioned that LO seems to have been a little quieter than usual so she sent me to the maternity assessment unit (which was on the labour ward!! - very scary) but her HB was fine and she then decided to become very active, typical!! However, she is still measuring big - 37 weeks. She felt around to see if there was much fluid but she didn't think there was and she tried to feel how big she is but think she found that a little hard. She felt my pelvis to see if her head was down there, didn't say whether or not she was but when I was on the assessment unit the mw there reckons she is breech :/ but anyhoo, with her measuring big I have to go for a glucose test even though she doesn't think I am diabetic but its something they have to test for when baby is measuring big....if that comes back normal then I don't know what will happen. I am worried I am going to end up giving birth to a huge baby :( unless they bring her dates forward. That scares me just as much lol.


----------



## doggylover

So quiet ladies! Don't desert each other now as we move into the home stretch! I hope you are all ok and busy busy with getting ready for all these babies arrivals!

Lauren I'm so sorry to hear about LO measuring big - you know already my fears about that as well so I totally understand how you feel. I could spout all the stuff about measurements not being accurate, but it doesn't really help IMO, you will still worry. I hope the GTT test comes back negative, and that you get sent for another scan and they measure her carefully only to find she's only a little one really :hugs: I'm not sure if they would move your due date at this stage (only my hospital seem to be that incompetent!) but they might decide they want to induce you if she is measuring a little on the large side. 

Afm, nothing much new at all. My face is now officially "pregnancy face" ie getting/Has gotten fat :cry: my second biggest pregnancy worry (after a big baby!) I knew it would come for me eventually, but I hoped I'd be on maternity leave before it did so I could hide my big fat faced self in the house :haha:

Other than that, nothing much happening, just getting tidied up at work trying to get everything done for next Friday. I already got my first leaving present (a board game!) which was lovey, but also made me so sad that I will be leaving them forever. :(

Oh and another "baby not moving" scare during the night. LO was very quiet yesterday evening and then I practically poked through my uterus to them last night to make them move every time I woke up...nothing apart from a measly half hearted thump. So Doppler out first thing this morning and of course everything is fine and I am now being bashed about again as normal! I cannot wait until they are out of there so I can check more easily on them to subdue my irrational mother fears!


----------



## baby_nurse

Sorry for the lack of updating ladies! I promise I'm not deserting you all, just haven't really been on my laptop much.

*DoggyLover* The nursery looks fab, lovely and relaxing and calm. The wall decal is similar to the one we have so I love it too lol.

*MrsHippo* Sorry that you are concerned about your glucose and your LO measuring big. If it's any reasurrance my NCT friend had her baby this week, he was 9lb 5oz and she did it all natural and he shot out apparently! OH read somewhere that most babies heads are roughly similar in size regardless of weight so the weight really won't matter an awful lot in terms of pushing it out. 

*As For Me* Had a little scare myself today. I saw MW everything was going well, urine and BP were fine and baby measuring on same centile and growing nicely. 34cm @ 36 weeks. She said baby was head down and 4/5 engaged, which I think means a little bit engaged but not much. However when she listened to HR it seemed fast (170 bpm when it's usually 140 bpm) so she sent me to day assessment for a CTG. All was fine, baseline was 144 bpm and baby had a wriggle. MW was happy and said it all looked normal so that was a sigh of relief, hopefully just a scare over nothing! 
I rushed home in-between and packed my bag as panicked I'd have to go into hospital lol but thankfully didn't need it! Since I've got home LO has been super active so obv enjoyed it's naughty day out! 
I am seeing dr tomorrow again though as I mentioned before about my legs going blue, well it's still carrying on and seems worse. I also have some swelling which is normal but the MW said the blue legs isn't necessarily a bad thing but best to get it checked out. I also have started itching again really badly so might need a retest to test my liver function. My legs look a right mess from all the scratching and stretch marks and think they aren't healing well because of my crappy circulation. However I'm determined to still go swimming even though I feel a bit embarrassed about them! I think my circulation might be a bit crap as sometimes I wake up with numb hands. Also I occasionally get a numb spot on my bump where I think baby is lying on a nerve, it only lasts 10-20 seconds. Anyone else get this? The pressure down below continues as well but think that's babies head engaging. This week I upped my RLT dose and EPO as well, am now popping one in vaginally as well. All my NCT friends have had their babies now so I'm the only one left behind :( I think the next 4 weeks are really going to drag! I have my baby lunch tomorrow with work friends to look forward to and will just try and keep busy until baby arrives but it's difficult as I get tired quite easily now and think baby has had another growth spurt as I feel MASSIVE! We had our babymoon in York last weekend, it was fab and so lovely to get away. The spa and hotel were lush and we even got upgraded because the receptionist was pregnant and saw I was too! The Mum to be massage I had was sooooo relaxing and just what I needed!

36 week HUGEMONGOUS bump lol
 



Attached Files:







photo (61).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsHippo

Yey we have life!!! haha. I thought everyone had gone walkabouts - or given birth and not told us!! :)

Looks like a few of us have seen the inside of the maternity assessment unit then over the last couple of days. Since I went in LO has been bouncing off the walls. She is still quiet at night as she always has been bless her but moving around like a crazy baby in the day. I am really confused about how she is lying though, even though the MW at the hospital thinks she is breach I get most of my kicking movement right at the top of my bump, the odd rub low on my sides and hiccups are all really low down. You would think if she had hiccups the majority of movement would be head - chest as it is with us? 

Not looking forward to fasting for 12 hours for this glucose test, I am so hungry all the time it is going to kill me lol. 

Alex you look really good :) your bump isn't huge either, looks similar size to mine actually but I am 2 weeks behind you!! Sorry the itching has come back too. Hopefully you will get some answers about that and the blueness when you see your doctor. I haven't had any numbness though apart from when I have had a bad night and wake up aching and parts of me feel a little numb. 

Sarah, I have noticed myself putting weight on my face too :( I haven't put it on anywhere else though which is odd. Just made myself giggle though, I moan about putting on weight yet I am sat here next to a plate of fairy cakes I made earlier!! 

So I won something else today :D - a bumbo!!! I know LO can't use it until she starts to sit up but I would have brought one eventually so I am happy :dance:

I have a meal to go to with work - I have a feeling it is this weekend actually haha. I haven't arranged it. But think its this weekend. I should be getting a gift, or gifts then...I hate being the centre of attention sometimes. Got to go in to work tomorrow though for the interviews, I'll probably end up doing some work too even though thats not what I am going in for. Oh and on Monday I am spending the day with my mum and she wants to go and pick up the pushchair :) she is paying the remainder of the money too. But she told me she wants to take it home so she can play with it - then show me how to use it!! lol. I had my amazon order come today and I recently plugged my gro-egg thermometer in (with the owl cover on) and it is so cute, I keep going in to my bedroom to look at it haha how sad is that???!! 

Oh and just to let you girls know, Hayley (liverpoolass) is ok. I emailed her as I was a little worried something was wrong as she used to be on here reguarly..... but she hasn't been on for a while because she has a few bits going off with hospital appointments ect but I will let her explain all that to you once she is back on :)


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for letting us know about Hayley, I had been thinking about her yesterday. We are at the stage now where if someone is quiet I am thinking "oh my gosh have they had the baby?!?!" Just imagine when the first one of us actually does...it certainly isn't going to be long!

Alex, your baby moon sounds amazing, and :happydance: for an upgrade! That's always so cool! Glad LO is ok after your scare, maybe they were just super excited about the outing to the mw and hr went up?! :haha: sorry to hear your legs are still bothering you, but damn right still go swimming. Again, I can't believe you do at all, I think that's amazing! I am not a strong swimmer and always feel like a fraud when I go (which is never....!) Ugh about you being the last of your nct friends to 'pop'. I agree the next few weeks will definitely drag. I was thinking a lot today about induction and how likely it is that I'll have to have one. I asked my brother (a dr) how many women have to be induced, and he said "quite a lot actually" so now I'm convinced I will, and they will use the new fabled date they gave me, so it will be April 24th before I meet baby!! That's still two months :dohh: 
And you are looking wonderful!!

Lauren congrats on the bumbo! That's definitely a great win. I laughed at you saying about the fairy cakes. Today I have eaten (apart from normal meals) a packet of crisps, three mini packs of sweets, a piece of cake and a little yoghurt sized trifle. And I still have an aero dh bought me to go :haha: now in fairness, I ate like this before I got pregnant, but I do think its funny that I moan about my face and then gorb all that down!!! Excellent about getting all your amazon stuff. Going into the nursery is something I keep doing, so I think you are perfectly normal for that! And that is too cute of your mum wanting to play with the pram first!

Afm, nothing much new. I'm a bit annoyed with my parents as they have decided to go away 14-19th march, and said to us that we can look after their dogs (one of whom is mine, but he doesn't take well to new situations so when I moved out when we got married I decided it was best to leave him at their house. I still see him and walk him a few times a week). I will be 38 weeks pregnant! And that will mean we have FOUR dogs to take care of and walk. All four are Labradors, so not exactly tiny! So I said to them "umm...really?!" And then of course they said they would put them into kennels, which they know I would never allow as my biggest boy gets so upset by that...so we are having them. My sister would help out usually........but she is also away. My brother is useless at helping with them even though we take care of his dog all the time :growlmad:

So that's my mini rant for the day!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, this BIL and SIL got me cloth diaper stuff. A wet bag, a diaper sprayer, some cloth wipes, cloth diaper safe rash cream, a few cloth diapers, etc. This SIL is the one that has taught me everything about cloth diapers. My other BIL is the one that was going to get a video monitor. At least that is what DH was saying he was talking to him about.

As for laying on the back, I've always heard your baby will let you know when you need to move like what Lauren mentioned. I do agree about trying propping one side up with pillows. I do that occasionally when my sides are hurting too much.

Love the pictures of your nursery!!

*Lauren*, I love the subscription feature on Amazon. I was actually going to do that with the detergent I will be using for my cloth diapers but then I found a cloth diaper store by me that carries it even cheaper than Amazon. 

Hope everything works out with the glucose test. Do they not do that as a standard thing where you're at? 

*Alex*, your bump looks great. Glad everything was okay with your baby when you went in to the doctor. Hopefully you get some answers about the itching and blue legs. 

*AFM*, so sorry I haven't been on here too much. I've been very focused on all the things I need to get done so haven't been spending much time online.

I have a list in my kitchen of all the things I want DH to do before Aiden arrives. Most of it consists of cleaning/organizing things since right now there is a lot of clutter so we've basically been focusing on that whenever we have some time.

I've also been working on the cross stitch quilt and birth announcement. I'm still not finished with either of them so I'm trying to spend more time on them so that they will be completed before Aiden arrives. I also have a penguin latch hook stuffed animal that I've been gradually working on too but I'm not sure that will be done before he gets here. I might work on it gradually even after he arrives and save it for a Christmas or a first birthday present instead. 

In other news, I dropped my cat off at the vet this morning for her dental cleaning. Poor girl had to have 6 teeth extracted!! I was thinking maybe one or 2 so when they told me 6 I was quite surprised. No idea what this is going to mean for her diet since she doesn't even chew her food as it is and now she has 6 more teeth gone. Thinking it's going to be very likely that she will be on a 100% moist food diet. Overall everything went well though. The woman I spoke to couldn't tell me enough how much she loved my cat because of how sweet she is. I guess every time the woman has had to do something with my cat she has done nothing but purr and purr. Hearing that makes me feel a bit better since I've been worried about her being anxious and upset which is typically how she is at the vet. I have to call back at 3:30 to make sure she is up and moving around after the anesthesia and if she is DH and I can go and pick her up at 5. I can't wait to go and get her, it's definitely not the same not having her home.

Lastly, I had a doctors appointment last night. They did my group b strep test at this one which is where they swab the vaginal and rectal area. If I test negative they won't have to do anything but if I test positive they'll have to give me some antibiotics during labor so I don't pass the bacteria on to Aiden. I think I read 20% of women are carriers of the bacteria. Anyone else have this done yet? It seems 36 weeks is when it's commonly done around here.

She also checked my cervix so I can tell y'all that I am almost 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. I guess at this point cervical checks will be happening at every appointment just so they can have an idea of how I'm progressing. I'm definitely not looking forward to these checks because it was rather uncomfortable. Not to mention, the spotting afterwards, even though I was told it was completely normal, still made me nervous.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi Brittany, glad your ok. 

I have loads of time on my hands and the moment, have a few bits to do at home but I just gradually get on with it. Put the hammock up the other day and my microwave sheep became my assistant haha. I will get a photo posted up of it soon. 

I only heard of the strep test when you mentioned it. Don't think it is something they do over here. Also, they don't check your cervix unless you need it doing due to infection risk so most women here don't have theirs checked until they are in labour. Glad your results came back ok though. Oh and as for the glucose test, they only do it if you have a family history of diabetes and a few other things - not sure what they are from the top of my head. But a big baby is a sign of GD so they have to rule it out before they'll do anything else.... 

At the moment I am sat in costa with a gingerbread latte :) don't have plans for the rest of the day now. I went in to work for the interviews, only interviewed one person because two cancelled and one didn't turn up!! Was not happy. One of the girls wasn't very well and she sounded really apologetic and was worrying it would mean we wouldn't see her another day, I have asked her to come on Tuesday for one. Just waiting for a reply. But talk about wasting my morning. I ended up cleaning the carpet there at one point!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I've already waffled on in an email so I won't repeat everything lol. 
But mmmmmmm gingerbread latte!!!!! 

How annoying about the interviews!!

*Sarah* - LOVE the nursery!!! It is so so so cute!!!!!

*Alex* - Lovely bump pic!! Glad you had a nice time on your baby moon and yay for the upgrade!!!
I LOVE going swimming too! I find it so so so relaxing in pregnancy!!! :) 

*Laura* - Yay for the christening! You've got me thinking now, maybe I should ring about ours! We want it at the end of April/Early May before we move back to DDevon (Its family tradition to use the village church!) and I thought I had loads of time, but maybe not!!

*Brittany* - I haven't heard anything about strep tests. I had to have tests for MRSA which was just swabs of the groin and nostrils...not sure if thats the same thing?!

Ooh like Lauren said, they don't do cervical checks here until you actually go into labour so thats interesting to know! 1 cm dilated, how exciting! What does 50% effaced mean?

*AFM* - I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately. I've been having a reeeeeeally down and depressive week or two, and I didn't want to come on here and be whinging so I thought I'd just hold off until I had all my hospital appointments done and was feeling a bit better!
I have been checking in though and making sure nobody has given birth yet! :D

Long story short....I went on my "mini break" to Devon last week and ended up having a 3 am ambulance ride to hospital!

I had the most AWFUL stomach pains and was violently ill, it was NOT pleasant.

I ended up being admitted and kept in hospital for 3 days so it was a sodding nightmare! Especially as Jon wasn't with us on the holiday and all I wanted was him but he was 300 miles away! :/

It turned out I have gallstones! Apparently it can happen in pregnancy - who knew?!!!!

There's nothing they can do about it while your pregnant, so I just have to eat a low-fat diet and wait and see how it goes after the baby is born, then they'll decide whether or not I need to have my gallbladder removed! :nope:

Its EXTREMELY difficult to try to adjust to a low fat diet at this point in pregnancy as I am starving all the time anyway, and now there are SO many things I can't eat - its a nightmare.

This week has also been full of lots of other crap including internal scans to determine how low lying my placenta is, meetings with consultants who are trying to talk me into being induced early to avoid the c section (not interested, I do NOT want to be induced), and various other things - but hey, they're all over with now! 

In good news I have my hospital tour on Monday so I'm looking forward to that! :D

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## linzylou

I've been such a bad stalker!! I have been in beast mode trying to finish up things for baby and when I do sit down at the computer, I find myself either distracted or lacking in motivation. Things are wrapping up around here so hopefully I'll be able to relax and catch up on everyone's posts! It was never my intention to go AWOL and I hope you mama's are doing well. I will definitely go back and read this weekend.

As for me, I can't complain. I'm super uncomfortable but who isn't? I've managed to stay busy which has made the weeks fly by. I had my baby shower on the 16th and it was a lot of fun. Then we went out and bought the rest of what was needed. The swing is set up, the pack n' play is sitting beside my bed, the car seat is installed, clothes and blankets are washed, dresser drawers organized. My hospital bag is finally packed. I scheduled the rest of my doctor's appointments - only 3 left!!! 

I also had my group B strep test this week. The swab wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I thought they were also going to check my cervix but they didn't, and probably won't until 38-39 weeks. I know it doesn't always mean something but I was so curious to know if I had dilated at all. Oh well!

I have lot of random pains but so far nothing to get excited over. Every few days I get period-like cramps that last for an hour or so and are mostly just annoying. Hot baths with Epsom salt are my friend. I've also accepted the fact that I probably won't sleep well for a long time now!! I try to take a nap whenever I feel tired but it's just really hard to get (and stay) comfortable.

I can't believe I'll be considered term (37 weeks) on Sunday and that she can safely come anytime after that! I'm nervous for labor but I'm more excited than anything. We're all getting so close!!!!


----------



## baby_nurse

*MrsHippo* Sorry your interviews were a bit of a waste of time, grr. I'm so jealous of all you ladies winning stuff! I need to start entering competitions! I'd love a bumbo and will hopefully get one when LO is a little bigger. I'm confused about LO's position as well as when I feel hiccups they are high, most movements are under my ribs but occasionally I get stuff at the side too :shrug: I'm really confused! However I'm mega paranoid as my NCT friend was undiagnosed breech and they didn't realise until she was in labour so she had to have a emergency c section which was a bit traumatic!

*DoggyLover* My diet is appalling too! I ate terribly before I was pregnant though! I think my worst day so far was I had a jar (yes a whole jar!) of nutella for breakfast (just ate it with a spoon!) a piece of cake for lunch, and a mcdonalds for tea!! Oh how shameful!! I heard a lot of people end up being induced as well which does scare me a little. I don't mind the thought of a pessary but I really really don't want the drip...because then your hooked up to that and you can't move around easily, go in birth pool etc and it makes your contractions more painful and stronger and your more likely to have an epidural. However I know birth doesn't go to plan so just hoping that scenario doesn't happen but if it does it does and I'll just have to get through it. 

*I love Lucy* That's great your 1cm and 50% effaced (although not quite sure what that means, is it to do with thinning!?!) as someone else said they don't tend to do that in the UK which I suppose has it's pros/cons. I'd quite like to know what I am, but at the same time knowing won't make things go quicker and might just get my hopes up for nothing! Also I don't think we have GBS test as a routine here which really gets my back up as a neonatal nurse, it's something that really should be done. Like you said 20% are carriers and it's a simple test and a simple course of antibiotics if you have it. However if you have it and don't know your baby can be really quite seriously ill with it (I've seen my fair share) and I've even seen babies die of it :cry: so it's definitely something we should do! I'm paranoid I have it because of my job but to have the test I think you have to go private, plus it doesn't always show up on swabs from your vagina as could be higher up. 

*LiverpoolLass* So sorry to hear you've been having a crappy time with your health. Glad baby is ok though. :hugs: Hope your on the mend. Are you against being induced as with your condition it is more risky to you and LO than a c section (sorry if I sound dumb asking this). Or do you just not want to birth naturally? Must be a difficult decision to make when you have health professionals in your face trying to make you make decisions. Just try and get all the info and go away and think about it. 

*Linzylou* Sorry your feeling really uncomfortable. I'm starting to feel a bit uncomfortable too. Also I'm not sure if I'm imagining if but I think I might be having really light AF type cramps as well on and off. It's difficult to know if I'm just wishing it though (I know what I was like on 2ww!) or if they are really happening! Maybe things are just getting ready down there! 

*As for me* I went to dr about my blue legs and he reassured me that it's just the pressure of my bump on a blood vessel and that as the circulation returns its not a worry. Also he said itching is common during pregnancy and my skin is in a state because the hormones you release during pregnancy make healing slower, so hopefully once LO arrives my scars will heal better. He has rebooked me for a liver test though next week just to check the itching to be safe. 

I also had my baby lunch with work yesterday which was fab, and also a bit overwhelming! I didn't expect so many people to come (about 30 plus lots of kids!) so it was a bit mad and I felt a bit stressed at first as everyone wants to talk to you and stuff and I always feel a bit pressured to make sure I chat to everyone and whatnot but it all calmed down after a bit! (I get this weird anxiety at things like that where I worry if everyone is having a good time and end up running around making sure everyone is ok!) I got loads of loads of gifts which was really surprising and touching and spent ages opening it all last night. It was lovely to catch up though with everyone. Funnily enough I had a range of comments from "wow you look ready to pop!" to "you hardly look different and look really small/neat" but everyone said I looked well and pregnancy suited me which was nice and flattering! Planning a relaxing weekend now as feeling pretty knackered today after my busy day yesterday! Hope you all have a lovely weekend x x


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, do you have your GD test scheduled? I can't remember if you said or not. 

*Hayley*, all the group b strep test was, was a swab of the rectal and vaginal area with what looked like a Q-tip. Since they took swabs of your groin when you had the tests for MRSA it was something they tested you for. 

I also didn't know what effaced meant so I had to ask. It's the thinning of the cervix. 

I'm so sorry about the gallstones!! With my SIL's most recent pregnancy she ended up getting kidney stones so she was in pretty excruciating pain and had to be put on bed rest for the last few months. She ended up begging her doctor to induce her earlier since they couldn't do anything for the kidney stones until she had the baby.

Hope your hospital tour goes well Monday! 

*Alex*, Effaced is the thinning of the cervix. I had no idea what it was when my OB told me so I had to ask. I'm sorry they don't do the group b strep test where you're at. Is it something you could ask your MW about doing or is going private the only way you could have it done?

Glad everything went well when you went to your doctor. Hopefully everything comes back good when they do the liver test.

*AFM*, I'm making progress on getting all my last minute things purchased. 

Hospital bag - I purchased a new nightgown and robe for myself for after the baby is born. So once those arrive I can pack them and all that is left is my going home outfit, some snacks for DH and I during labor assuming I'll be allowed to snack if I'm hungry (picking up when I go grocery shopping next week), and I need to print out my birth plan and pack it. So by the end of next week my hospital bag will be done. With the exception of mine and DH's cell phones/chargers which we'll have to pack right before we leave.

Diaper bag - I know it's early but I've already got my diaper bag packed with the exception of having diapers, extra clothes, bottles, etc. packed. I thought it would be a good idea to have the small essential things already purchased and put away so that when I do have to go out most things are already in there and I won't have to think about grabbing much, especially in the first month or two when I'm still adjusting and probably not getting the most sleep. So all I have left that I plan to throw in there is baby sunscreen, diaper cream, infant Tylenol, and hand sanitizer. Like my hospital bag, I'll have this taken care of by the end of next week.

Baby purchases - I purchased the rest of my cloth diaper accessories which include a diaper pail liner, a small wet bag for downstairs, diaper pail deodorizing disks, cloth diaper safe diaper rash cream, and the new clothesline co. DUO for hanging my cloth diapers after laundry (*Sarah*, did you see these clotheslines?). All that is left is a Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature bottle and bottle brush (BOGO 50% off Tommee Tippee at Babies R Us until the 4th), some Johnson and Johnson bath soap/lotion (Buy 2, Get 3rd free at Babies R Us until the 4th), a bath toy organizer, and a bath kneeler. I also still plan to purchase some kind of wall decal for above the crib. I'm thinking of just getting a simple one that says "sweet dreams" but I've been undecided and since DH has no preference I have to figure that out. Will have all of this stuff purchased by the end of next week too.

Postpartum purchases - The last things I want to get are some new mama bottom spray, monthly comfort tea, postpartum bath herbs, and milkmaid tea all from Earth Mama, Angel Baby for myself. I plan to do that sometime in the second week of March so by the 15th I should have everything that I need to purchase done and all that would be left is getting things packed or put away. 

It's exciting almost being done with everything, I can't believe it's March already. Not much longer and our babies will be arriving.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey and Hayley, so glad to hear from you both!

*Hayley*, I'm so sorry to hear about your crappy week or so. I can't believe you have gallstones, that must be agony :hugs: and you are 100% right to refuse induction. You don't want it, don't let the, force you into it!

*Brittany*: group b strep test isn't done as standard here. My SIL knows someone whose baby died during labour because it was undiagnosed. But the government refuse to pay the £35 for the tests for each woman that could save babies lives. It's horrendous. You can get it done privately I believe, but I don't know if anyone does. That's so great about your SIL getting you lots of cloth related stuff! Does she use cloth for her LO? So nice to have someone IRL who uses it to bounce things off. I'll have to have a look at the clothesline you mentioned, thanks :) I got my nappy bucket and nappy safe cream recently too, so we are all set to go on that front as well. Are you using disposables at all in the hospital, or going straight into your cloth? Good work on packing all your stuff as well. I've packed my nappy bag for the baby for the hospital, but haven't gotten round to my own yet, and am not sure when I'll be motivated enough to do it!

*Alex*, you are actually my hero- a whole jar of Nutella?! That is amazing! I quite often eat it with a spoon as well, so I am not judging, except to be impressed that you managed the jar! When I see other people say they've eaten stuff like that I don't think it sounds bad at all (as long as its not everyday!) but when I do I feel awful! Maybe a perception thing? And yeah, it's the part about needing an epidural because the contractions are so bad that scares me about induction. I'm really hoping I don't have to have an epi, but as you said, you ever can tell! 

*Lindsey*, sorry to hear you are so uncomfy and not sleeping. My sleep is definitely getting worse, I'm waking up so much! And I hope that all the cramps you are getting are working away, getting you a little bit dilated at a time! Just over 3 weeks for you! It's so soon!

*Afm*, I cried on my way home from work today. I know I have moaned a lot about work and the people I work with, and been counting down to my maternity, but knowing I will never go back is now sinking in and making me so sad, because I love my job. When the final bell went today and the kids left I just sat in my class for a while, and instead of rushing home like I usually do on a Friday, I finished up a few bits and bobs, and then just burst into tears. And I don't think I can blame it on the hormones!

Is anyone else convinced it will be forever until they meet their baby? I am ready for him/her to come now. I'm 36 weeks, that's not quite term, but I know they would/should be pretty much perfect by now, and I want them out. Not because I'm sick of pregnancy, not at all, but I want them here NOW. I'm sick of the waiting. And the not knowing when it will happen is killing me. I am a very scheduled, rigid type of person. I think that's why teaching suits me- I love having that structure. So not knowing what is going to happen and when is torture!!


----------



## doggylover

Brittany, just looked up the clothes line you mentioned - we already have the pulley one which hangs from the ceiling which I use to dry all our clothes (I'm very against my tumble drier these days!) but a smaller one like the duo is a great idea. Plus it would fit in our airing cupboard which would be a bonus!! Thanks!


----------



## doggylover

Somehow my last message posted twice- so deleted.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, the SIL that got me all the cloth related stuff does cloth diaper as well. She started using cloth with her second child so I was able to get a lot of experience with it before DH and I even started TTC. If it weren't for her I don't think I would have ever attempted cloth. She has been such a big help when it comes to answering my questions, being able to give reviews of the things I'm considering that she's tried, etc. As for at the hospital, I thought it would just be far easier to use disposables since I'm not quite sure how long I'll be in the hospital . I think the standard is usually 2-3 days. I've been debating about using disposables for the first week or so too but I'm not 100% decided on that. I think it depends if the hospital sends me home with disposables like my SIL's hospital did for her.

I also relate to the feeling like it'll be forever until you meet your baby. I feel like I've been pregnant for years and I'm just so ready to be done with it and for him to be here so I can actually hold him in my arms. At the same time though I still have so much stuff to do on my to-do list that I would probably freak out if he came now. The goal is to have everything done around the 16th. Then I think I would feel more comfortable with him coming now.

Glad the clothesline duo will be useful for you. I think DH wants to get the pulley one but I don't see it fitting where the washer and dryer is.


----------



## doggylover

We have our pulley drier in our garage, and even though it looks quite small, when you have the washing hanging off it, it seems to take up so much space. I definitely think you need quite a bit of room for it, we have to push the hanging clothes out of the way when we go out to the garage lol. And I dry towels and sheets on it too which just compounds the problem! But I love it anyway, so few loads of our laundry go into the drier now, even throughout the winter when it's been freezing and wet. 

I'm the same - using disposables in the hospital. My main worry is that the cloth I have won't fit right away (even though I'm convinced baby will be huge!) so we got a pack of 75 disposables which will last us for a few days at least, and then we'll be able to see how the cloth fits and whether we can move on, or need more disposables. I ordered some prefolds last week though, so hoping that even if the tots bots fitted I have don't fit right away (they are the bulk of my stash, preloved so a total bargain) we will still be able to use some amount of cloth to get us going. 

Yep, I'd like at least a week after I start maternity to do little bits around the house. I saw you said you have a list for dh to take care of, I have one for myself, which is basically to scrub clean every inch of the house, wash all the curtains and soft furnishings etc. so once that's done, baby can come on out! In fact, I'm hoping the effort that will go into the house cleaning will kick start something!


----------



## linzylou

*Alex,* sounds like you had a great time at your baby lunch! I'm kind of the same way - I hate being the center of attention so I spend most of my time making sure everyone else is entertained. As for the cramps, I keep thinking that I'm about to get my period! It feels exactly the same. I hope those cramps mean _something_ is going on in there, though!

*Sarah*, happy 36 weeks! I'm sorry you're having a rough day. :hugs: The "not knowing when or how it will happen" is the hardest part for me but I'm also more anxious to take care of a newborn than I am for labor. I don't have much experience with babies less than 3 months old so I'm stressing a little bit. I really just want to get labor over with and jump into being a mom instead of sitting around, waiting and worrying about whether or not I'll be any good at it! So yes, some days it feels like forever away and then some days it freaks me out thinking she could be here tomorrow. By the way, we decided to name her Sarah! :)

*Brittany*, I love hearing what others are packing in their hospital bags and what supplies they have bought in general. My hospital bag consists of a robe, nursing bra, granny panties, clothes to wear home (lounge pants and a comfortable shirt), a change of clothes for DH, snacks including some hard candy for labor, change for the vending machine, camera, an outfit and blanket for the baby, and travel sized toiletries. I also packed some of the post-partum stuff you mentioned because our hospital doesn't give them out for free anymore. I'm bringing Tucks pads, stool-softener, Bactine spray and pain pills just in case. 

I also bought those Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature bottles! We've finally finished filling up the baby's medicine cabinet with infant Tylenol, gripe water, and all that good stuff. I've kinda almost got my diaper bag packed. I swear, I keep finding things to do!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Thanks :) The gall stones are NOT fun! Especially not being able to eat anything tasty. I'm craving mcdonalds and I absolutely cannot have it :(

Well done on getting the diaper bag sorted out!! That is very organised of you!! :)


*Linzy* - Good to hear from you! Sorry to hear you're uncomfortable too :/

How exciting being 37 weeks!!!! 

*Alex* - I'm against being induced coz I just don't think its right - its fair enough if you go over and you HAVE to be induced coz its not safe, but otherwise induction can be pretty hard going - I know 3 girls who were induced lately and all 3 of them ended up on the drip and ended up having emergency c sections! I can't see the point of inducing me to avoid a c section when it could STILL end up being a c section anyway - I'd rather have a planned one than an emergency one.
I just think they're really cheeky as they're just trying to talk me into it to save money basically! 
My sister's induced "natural" labour was absolute hell and her scheduled c section was bliss in comparison, so I'm not going to risk it! 
Devon (when I was under their care) told me they wouldn't consider letting me give birth naturally anyway, but Liverpool do everything completely differently so they're happy for me to try it as long as its before full term - but no, I'm not prepared to let them do it. 
I still have to go for a THIRD appointment with somebody else who's going to try and talk me into it next week though!!!

I hope your test results come back clear. I have been having awful itching, I was convinced the tests would show cholestastis but they all came back normal - itchiness in pregnancy can be so horrible!! 
When I was in hospital the staff kept asking if I had loads of cats as I was just covered in scratches!!! :/

Aww your baby lunch sounded nice once it calmed down! :)

*Sarah* - Thank you :hugs: I have one more bullying appointment to get through with a consultant midwife who is going to try to talk me into induction, but fingers crossed I can stand up to him and then they will have to get off my back! lol.

Aww I'm sorry to hear you were so upset :( It is so horrible leaving a job that you love, especially when it wasn't really your choice to leave either. 
I hope you can find another job that you love even more when you're ready to go back to work. Everything for a reason! :D

I know what you mean about being sick of waiting but equally I'm scared of it happening now lol - I would like to meet the baby now if I could just unzip my bump and get him out. But the thoughts of the actual process makes me think I can wait the 3 weeks 4 days! lol!

*AFM* - this low fat diet is killing me. I keep seeing pictures of Big Macs everywhere - I went off Mcdonalds early in pregnancy but NOW that I CAN'T have one it is all I can think about!!!! :(

I can't stop thinking about the birth - I don't know why but I have convinced myself that I'm going to die in childbirth. I keep having dreams about it - and the other day when I was texting my friend I meant to write "Will you be bringing the new boyfriend to the Christening?" - instead I wrote "Will you be bringing the new boyfriend to the funeral?" :cry:

I don't know WHY I typed that but it really freaked me out!!!! My mum and Jon keep telling me its just paranoia, but its really scaring me. 

I'm trying to think of something nice to post about as I don't want to be all gloomy - Oh yeah! When I had my gross internal scan last week they gave me a weight estimate of 5lbs 2oz - how exciting! :D I wonder if its accurate or miles out!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My to-do list for DH and I is a lot of cleaning. I want to organize the closets, file cabinets, etc. and get rid of all the junk that has piled up. The goal is to have all of this stuff done by March 18th so that the rest of the month I can just lounge around and relax other then doing my regular household chores. I might spend this time doing meals for the freezer too. Anyone else planning to make some meals ahead of time and freeze them for some easy dinners once baby is born? If so, what meals are y'all thinking of doing? I've been looking for some ideas of things that are easy to make/freeze well.

*Lindsey*, did you pack some entertainment items? I've packed a couple magazines and some cards and a few travel games to play to keep us entertained during the first stages of labor when I'm not ready to push yet. Thought it might help the time go by a little faster and distract me a bit if the contractions are bad at that point. 

*Hayley*, I think that's great that you're not letting the hospital talk you into an induction when it's not what you want. I would like to go into labor naturally but I imagine I'll end up having to be induced (my doctor will only let me go a week over my due date) since it's so common for you to go over with your first pregnancy.

I'm sorry you're having a rough time with the dreams/thoughts. Did you mention them to your MW? 

I'm also sorry you're craving McDonalds and can't have it. I started craving Mountain Dew yesterday so I told DH about it so he could get me some on his way home since he has my debit card but he never did so that craving is still unsatisfied.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hello everyone :flower:

Glad to see people back on :) 

Alex, glad the blueness in your legs is nothing to worry about. I am also rather itchy, not so much on my legs but my belly is really itchy. I really try not to scratch directly on to the skin but sometimes I just can't help it. I find certain creams and things make it worse. Do you put anything on your legs? Or changed your washing powder/liquid? 

Sounds as though a few of us are getting period type cramps. Must be normal? I sometimes get pain a little higher up along the side too......hard to explain the area. When we have flat stomachs it would be were we'd point out our ovaries to be. lol....if that makes any sense whatsoever??? 

Oh and for the UK ladies, do any of you want/need a nappy disposable unit thing? I was brought the tommie tippiee one but we won't be using it and I'd hate it to go to waste. So if any of you want it I will happily post it out to you ??? (might be cheeky and ask for you to pay half towards postage though :blush:) 

Hayley, sorry to hear you have been having funny dreams and thoughts like that. I know its hard to not think about things sometimes but you must try and change how you think towards it. Tell yourself that the birth will go smoothly, you and LO will be really well after and there is nothing to worry about. Keep telling yourself this as soon as you start thinking about the bad things. Talk about how you feel too, never keep it buttoned up inside. 

I can't wait for LO to be here. I am excited to see her and have her home :) but (please don't think I am being selfish here) I cannot wait until I have my body back more than anything. I love carrying her but I hate everything that has come along with it. I feel so ugly all the time just because of how bad my skin is, I am hairy in places like my belly and struggle to shave anything, I am really pale and my skin overall just looks awful. I can't even paint my toes :( this morning I had a bit of a hissy fit. I felt crap when I looked in the mirror so decided to put a bit of fake tan on, paint my nails ect but I have only gone and lost my nail varnish remover so tried to paint over what is currently on there but it just looked awful so wiped it off. My mum though, bless her, has booked me in to have my nails done with her next week :) But I could go on and on about the things I don't like at the moment. 

So I had my GTT yesterday. It was horrible :cry: when I first arrived it was fine, had first lot of blood taken and a finger prick reading done. I was given the lucozade to drink, about 400ml which is just a little less than a normal bottle. I had to drink that in 10 minutes!! I like lucozade but really struggled to drink it all in that time. But managed it somehow. Sat in the little waiting area and about half an hour later another girl sat accross from me who was having the same thing and we got chatting. That was fine. Then about an hour in to it the waiting area started getting really busy and really warm. I started getting hot and sweaty, my hands started shaking and I thought I was going to be sick. I had to wait two hours before I could go back in and I was feel worse and worse by the minute. I actually thought I was going to start crying at one point. I was also by myself. Eventually they called me back through and the nurse put a fan on me and made sure I was ok. I was told by my MW that I'd be told what the results were after but they didn't. Said if I don't hear from them it means everything is ok however, if the results come back positive then the latest I will hear from them is Monday lunch time. So more waiting around. I never want to go through that again though. I felt really poorly all day after then and to top it off I had a viewing that day so I had to get back, tidy up and walk the dog while they looked around. Thankfully I feel better today. 

Today I haven't done much, popped to matalan and there I brought a thin dressing gown, slippers and knickers for my hospital bag. I also brought some really cute little summer pram shoes for LO (I'll post a photo). I liked them that much though I brought two pairs, one 0-3 and 3-6 :) They are disney ones actually, normally I really don't like disney things but you can't tell from the outside. I brought pads ect last week so I pretty much have everything ready now. Just need to pack some toothpaste, clothes for leaving in and....I think thats it. I will send Adam down to the cafe when we get there to pick up magazines ect. I'm not planning on packing food or anything - again, will get Adam to pick me some up from cafe if I want anything. They sell fruit, sweets, sandwiches ect. I buy my lunch at work from there all the time :)
I am also washing a load of baby stuff today, her blankets, sleeping bag, hammock and a few vests and babygrows. 

As for meals, I'm not planning on making anything. I know what will happen, I will make it all, pop it in the freezer and it will never get eaten. I am funny about pre-made food, I much prefer to make it all fresh. I know I am just being silly but I can't help it. I will try and keep meals quick and easy though, like popping a jacket potato in or making fresh pasta dishes like ravioli.
 



Attached Files:







photo(25).jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, if no one wants the diaper disposable unit you may be able to return it to a store that carries it for store credit. I did that for some of the baby shower gifts I recieved that I had no use for/too many of.

Like you, I'm also anxious to have my body back. I can't stand not being able to get up, turn over in bed, etc. without it being painful. Not to mention, I hate that I can't shave easily (I've given up entirely on the lady parts since shaving blind just results in horrible razor burn since I must go over the same spots a billion times :haha:), reach my toenails to cut/paint them, etc. I love my baby but I just do not love pregnancy. I don't think there is anything wrong with that so don't even worry about people think you're being selfish.

Sorry the GTT was so awful. Hopefully the results come back negative and you don't have to repeat the test.


----------



## doggylover

*Alex* forgot to say before that your baby lunch sounds like it was great! So nice that so many people wanted to wish you well, and so lovely to get lots of gifts. I'm the same about worrying whether people are having fun- I get so stressed even having my family or close friends round to my house, so I don't do it often, which I think probably just compounds the issue! 

*Hayley* the low fat diet would kill me too :hugs: it's when you deny yourself something that you can't stop thinking about it and want more, which is just a cruel trick of nature. I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible thoughts about the birth. I don't think there is anything we can do to stop that, except trying to think about how great it will be when LO arrives, and focus on the end product rather than the process, if its possible. 

*Lauren* yuk, sounds like your gtt test was awful! But hopefully the fact that they didn't say anything at the time means the results are clear. Fingers crossed you don't hear from them by Monday. I love those little shoes! They are adorable, and definitely can't tell they are Disney at all. 

*Brittany* yep I'll be making some meals for the freezer too :) we always freeze leftovers of stuff we have, and usually have those on a Friday night, so we've been working our way through those and other bits to empty the freezer so I can fill it up again! I'm planning on making things like curry, spaghetti (just the sauce of course), chilli, some soups, some stews/casseroles, and a few pies as well. I want us to have enough for at least 7 days of food, and then any extras I can use for lunches once dh is back at work. What all are you thinking of making? I'm not the best cook in the world (understatement!) so my range is pretty limited! As is my palate- I'm a super fussy eater! 

Luckily, I have ridiculously long limbs, which means my gangly arms still reach down my gangly legs to the toes lol! That said, I never paint my toenails in winter, but I can still get socks on ok which is my main concern!! I'm sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit unhappy with your bodies at the minute and *Lauren* I don't think it's selfish at all to want your body back. You're going to be a mum, but at the end of the day you will still be YOU and there is nothing at all wrong with not wanting to lose that. Especially since I know you have had a really tough time with your skin especially. Fingers crossed as soon as she arrives you will be back to normal in no time.

Afm, I'm off to a hen party tonight. Luckily the girl I am driving there can't go until later, so we are just joining them for dinner, which won't be so bad at all, I hope! I don't know anyone except the bride, so I'm not really that excited (especially since the theme is "Statement Shoes" I.e. fancy heels, and I can barely wear heels at the best of times let alone when36 weeks pregnant :haha:) but I can suck it up for a few hours!


----------



## MrsHippo

I would return it but over here shops are rather funny about returning things....they usually like a reciept. Some stores are ok and just let you take things back without one but others ask for you to produce a bank statment proving you brought it from there. I guess its worth looking in to though if no one is interested in it. 

Glad I'm not the only one wanting their body back though, makes me feel better :) oh yes bedtime, I cannot wait until I can sleep properly. One thing I really miss but not thought about before until OH did it yesterday is jump on to the bed - I want to jump on the bed!!!

Sarah that made me laugh about your arms :haha: I am sure you will enjoy your night out :) I can't wait until I can wear my heels again, I am super clumsy sometimes so I didn't want to risk falling over in them while pg so I have stuck to flats.


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I'm with you on the induction. My doctor hasn't mentioned it yet but if she did, I would definitely be against it unless it was medically necessary (high BP or something like that). I think their policy is to induce if I'm a week overdue so I really hope I go into labor before then. Also, I'm sorry you're having those negative thoughts. I agree with Lauren - try telling yourself that things will go great. Negative thoughts seem to breed more negative thoughts so try to tell yourself something positive if you feel your mind going down that path, if you can. :hugs:

*Brittany,*, I forgot that I also packed nursing pads and lanolin cream. I'll probably throw my Nook in there now that you mentioned it. _Hopefully_ I'll be able to labor at home for as long as possible.

I plan on making some freezer meals. Not sure what I want to make yet, though! We stocked up on paper plates and stuff like that so we wouldn't have to worry about dishes right away. I finally agreed to let my MIL stay with us (she'll be at our house when we get home from the hospital) and she said she'd help cook/clean as well but freezer meals sound like a great idea.

*Lauren*, soo sorry about your GTT experience! I hated my GTT and all I can say is that it's over, you made it and hopefully you never have to do it again! Fingers crossed that the results are negative. :)

You're not selfish at all. I've wanted my body back for forever! I'll miss feeling my LO move and not having to share her with the rest of the world, but I'm so over all of the random aches and pains. Right now I feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball and I can't even stand up straight, take a deep breath, walk up the stairs, roll over, bend down, etc.! Not to mention the body-image issues. I think getting your nails done will help! I had mine done last week, and then my cousin cut my hair and waxed my eyebrows so I feel a little better. I mostly can't wait to sleep on my stomach again.

*Sarah*, I would love to go out in my heels!! I wore my heeled boots to a Christmas party and that was the last time...could barely get them off afterwards! Have fun tonight!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, I seem to be getting worse at updating on here!! Our laptop had recently gone kaput so have to come on here on my phone which can be a nightmare :nope:

So, 36 weeks this week and its starting to drag a little. MW came to my mums on Thursday to check the house/area - she okay'ed everything and said that I'm perfectly on track. As from Thursday (7th) I can have her at home, if I go into labour before then id have to go into hospital :shock: Scary stuff thinking it could happen so soon! 

She answered all my questions and even T popped a couple in there which I was proud of cause normally he stays quiet and then he'll ask me when we get home :growlmad:

I was a little miffed that they don't do any below checks until labour though... I want to know if anything's going on :(

We've been busy lately painting her room - well T has :haha: Iv been busy pointing at things :blush: My mums coming on Monday to put the wallpaper up and my dad is sorting the blind tomorrow hopefully! Other than that, we're still pottering and putting things in place in the house - not fully decided where some things are going yet...

Belly keeps on growing and getting heavier and heavier, LO isn't slowing down any. T has started a poll with family on what dates they think she'll arrive - iv picked 8th April, the day before I would most likely be induced ;) 

Oh also, been popping bits into my 'incase' hospital bag. The only bits I need now are a couple of nighties and a thin dressing gown - oh and some cheap black nickers!

Can't think of anything else right now, hope everyone's ok, I have read everyone's posts but hard to remember specific things - bloody phone! 

Here's my bellllyyyyyyy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Freezer Meals*, right now I plan to make turkey chilli, beef stew, broccoli cheese soup, and minestrone. I plan to make a large enough portion of those things that DH and I will get two dinners out of each them. I also plan to make up some spaghetti sauce and some alfredo sauce and freeze those for two more meals where all I would have to do is cook the noodles. I already have some sloppy joe mix frozen so that is something DH and I could get two more meals out of as well, I would just have to buy hamburger buns. So we will have almost 2 weeks worth of meals that just have to be thawed and re-heated. I also plan to buy some frozen meals and some canned soup for quick lunches for myself. How much food are y'all planning to freeze? Like Lauren mentioned, I think if I make too much to freeze DH and I won't eat it all especially since I know we both prefer fresh. 


Love the bump picture, Laura!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Nice bump piccy Laura :) 

Adam and I were talking the other day about having a photo taken because we realised that I don't have a single 'proper' photo of me pregnant. So that is a must ASAP otherwise I'll end up without one. 

I've been getting the odd really painful feeling in my stomach today. It's been hurting me for about 10 minutes now, enough for me to put my microwave sheep on it. It's probably happened about 3 times today. Haven't experienced it before so will keep my eye on it. 

Just waiting for a Chinese to be delivered :) don't normally eat this late though (20:50) so hopefully I won't get indigestion or anything during the night.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - No I haven't mentioned it to my midwife - I'm pretty disillusioned with the entire healthcare team! My midwife is a complete and utter waste of space, I can't see the point in telling her ANYTHING.
(I told her last week that I'd been having pains in my lower bump region and asked if it could be coz of the low lying placenta....her answer was "No". No questions about what kind of pain or any explanation of what it might be....just "No".)

Aww I hate it when a craving goes unsatisfied lol. I'm trying to be strong with the Mcdonalds though, as I know I'll regret it after!

I think its a great idea to freeze meals! I have heard a few of my friends who have given birth recently say that they did and it made things much more convenient - the ones who didn't do it said they had been living off cold takeout and microwave dinners!! lol. I guess its not as easy to sit and eat a meal when its hot anymore, so anything that can be heated through quickly when you get 5 minutes will be such a blessing!

I'm lucky in a way that I won't have to worry about it as we're still with my parents so my mum will be cooking the meals lol. (not lucky in other ways though! Not looking forward to having no alone time with baby until we move back to Devon!)

*Lauren* - Aww thats kind of you about the tommie tippee disposal unit - I already have it but thank you for the offer!

Yeah, the dreams and these stupid freudian slips are doing my head in :/ I think my logic is that the more I talk about it happening...the LESS likely it is to actually come true, if that makes sense?!! Because it'd be too ironic!

I'm totally with you about having your body back. At least you can say you love carrying the baby, I HATE being pregnant - I don't enjoy the feeling of it at all. I'm looking forward to meeting the baby and the motherhood part, but pregnancy can suck it :haha:

I can't paint my toe nails either - or cut them. I can just about put on socks but I have to contort myself to be able to do it. Jon paints and cuts my toe nails for me....so undignified!!!!

Aww I'm sorry the GTT was so hard. Fingers crossed the results are all fine!

Those shoes are cute! I bought myself a thin dressing gown from Matalan last week too - it was a white one with blue dots, I actually love it! I got a couple of really cute nighties for my hospital bag there too....and some disgusting MASSIVE granny knickers about 3 sizes too big, so that they don't irritate my scar lol.

Hope the pain has gone away and wasn't anything serious!!!

*Sarah* - Thanks :hugs: I'm sooooo ready for the whole thing to be over and LO to be here!! But at the same time I'm dreading it - I think I'm dreading the day before the operation more than anything, coz on the day I'll be pre-occupied. :wacko:

Lol at your long arms! 

What statement shoes did you go with?! Fun theme! Hope you had a nice time!

*Linzy* - Thanks :hugs: Yeah, definitely! Its fair enough if its medically necessary, but I just think its cheeky of them to want to do it just coz its cheaper to shove pessaries up me than give me the operation! :growlmad:

*Laura* - Awww cute bump piccy! :) Yay for getting the painting etc done!!

*AFM* - My skin has been feeling sooooo irritated since last night. You know that pricky heat feeling? Kind of itchy but the itches make you jump a bit?!
Its driving me mad!!! I haven't been using products in my bath and we haven't changed washing powder, so I don't know what the problem is!!!

I've had a breakout of horrible whitehead spots too - I have NEVER had spots in my life, and have escaped through the pregnancy so far so I'm not sure why they've suddenly appeared now! Annoying. I feel hideous at the moment.

Does anybody else feel like they're waddling more lately? I literally can't walk like a normal person any more - I feel like I'm all hunched over too, and I get really harsh pains in the bump when I walk!

They did say at the internal scan last week that the baby was partially engaged, so maybe thats why?! SO uncomfortable though!


----------



## linzylou

*Laura*, love your bump! I was fully expecting to have my cervix checked at my last appointment but I guess my doctor doesn't start that until at least 38 weeks. I'm really curious, though, if any progress has been made! What color did you paint the nursery?

*Lauren*, did your pains ever go away? One night last week, I had two pains about an hour apart. They weren't super bad but definitely noticeable and made me stop in my tracks. Then they just went away. I feel like I have to assess every little ache and pain now because it's so close to the end and I'm not sure what things are supposed to feel like...it's nerve-wracking. Hope everything turned out okay!

*Hayley*, I haven't broken out but my face has been really dry - I feel so gross. I also think my hair has changed. I swear it doesn't blow-dry the same as it normally does so it never looks very good...I don't know if that's really true or if I just feel generally unattractive these days. My stomach itches like crazy! Sometimes I use anti-itch spray but most of the time it just makes things worse. I wish I could hunch over. I feel like my LO is still so high! Her bum is right under my ribs and it hurts to bend over so I am always sitting/standing super straight. :( I've been bouncing on my exercise ball twice a day for 30 mins hoping she'll drop so I can breathe at least!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sounds like we all feel unattractive at the moment :( 

Adam just painted my toes for me bless him :) I feel an incie bit better now I have colourful toes. 

Lindsey, the pain did go but it hurt me for most of the night. I haven't had anything this morning though so I'm not sure what it was :/ when ever I get any odd pains part of me hopes she is on the way lol but at the same time I panic!! 

I have a question about contractions, wondering if any of you know. If not I will post it in third tri but you know how they call BH false contractions, well will real contractions be in the same place as we get BH? Mine are usually quite high up, from my belly button to the top of my uterus. Or do you get contractions in your lower stomach? People say you get period type cramps and get pain in your lower back but what sort of pain is that? A dull, constant pain or does that come and go to? I want to know what I am looking out for. My friend was in labour without realising, she was getting pain in her lower back and to the front but said it wasn't anything too painful so didn't think much of it until she spoke to her mum and then was told she was in early labour. I'd love it to come on but not actually realise as I'd like to spend as much time at home as possible but I'd need to know so I can let Adam know and if it was happening quickly I'd need to get someone else to take me. Knowing me though I'd bloody drive myself lol

Oh and Hayley - I am definitely noticing a waddle :haha: I really struggle to get in and out if the car now too. She is still kicking me right up in my ribs which is really starting to do my head in. She is getting stronger and when I get a kick it really hurts. I've tried pushing her out the way but she just won't budge!!


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* I meant to say before excellent choice on Sarah's name!! Although there were a lot of Sarah's when I was growing up, they seem to be few and far between now, so your LO will be bringing back the trend! What middle name have you decided on? And do not worry about taking care of a newborn, I have minimal experience there as well, but I think that's pretty standard for FTM. We will pick it up as we go, and we'll only make a mistake once and then never again. You will do a great job, and once the crappiness of labour is out of the way we will all Sink into our new roles perfectly :) it's the people who _dont_ worry about having a newborn that I think need to! People who haven't give any real thought to the realities of having a LO. When's, if you are worrying, then you kind of already have proved you are doing a good job - does that make sense?!

*Hayley* I love what you said about unzipping and taking baby out! That would be amazing!! Even if you could do that and meet them for an hour or so, then pop the,back into finish growing, I think that would help me through the next few (what I imagine will be very long) weeks. I definitely feel myself waddling sometimes - weirdly though it only seems to be when I wear trousers?! I think my thighs have gotten too fat for me to wear them and walk normally! 

*Brittany* I might steal some of your meal ideas! I also don't want to freeze too much as we like to cook and eat fresh as well. I'm also going to make some lasagne portions to freeze as that's one thing I think tastes almost as good when defrosted as when just cooked. What I'm worried about is that we'll end up just sticking chips(fries) on to accompany everything instead of cooking rice etc as well. 

*Laura* ugh being on here on your phone can be so so annoying! But glad to see you back! I'm so glad that your mw appointment went well, and that OH was comfy talking and asking questions, hopefully that's a good sign for the birth! I lol-ed at you saying you've just been pointing at things during the decorating - that's exactly how it should be!! Make sure you keep us updated on your progress! 

*Lauren* I have heard experienced mums say that real contractions are quite low down, where you would normal experience period pains, so for me that's between my hips , and actually just below where my bump is now. And I've heard that you can tell its a 'real' contraction if it has a U shape - your pain gets more intense in the middle of the contraction then eases off again, rather than a constant dull ache. And I am exactly the same - I'd love to be in labour for a while before knowing! Also so I can stay at home for longer. In my mind, I end up going to the hospital and they are amazed that I am 8cm dilated :haha: have your and Adam arranged your photo yet? I think that's a lovely idea! 

*Contractions* just after what Lauren said...do you think you'll know at the first contraction that its labour, or how many contractions do you think it will take before any of us believe that it really is actual labour?! That's the one thing I just don't know about (well, there are many things I don't know about! But this is one I'm confused about!) and 

*Afm* I am very annoyed with my SIL today. I don't know if I maybe mentioned last week she was going to come over just after Easter when she is on holiday from work, and I wasn't happy with that as I don't know for sure LO will be here, and if they aren't them the last thing I will feel like doing is entertaining her. If LO is here, she'll stay with my parents, but if not she'll stay with us and I just cannot be bothered with that. Well she text dh and said "is 8th and 9th ok to come?" And he text back saying "well, it might not be the best time" to which she informed him she'd already booked the flights :growlmad: I specifically told her when she was last over NOT to. And we assumed she wouldn't as she is so bad at organising stuff, but I am so annoyed with her for basically going against what we politely asked her. And she keeps saying "I'll stay with Sarah's parents, it won't be any hassle" but it will, whether LO is here or not. So not best pleased. Also, she was meant to be buying us a set of reusable wipes, and once I said yeah they looked great, it was never mention again. So I have no idea if she is getting them, and I've now asked dh 5 times to check, and he still hasn't. I need to know so I can get my own if needed!!! She is so scatter brained and usually that's ok, but now I just want to be prepared and she is pissing me right off!

Sorry for that huge rant!!

So it's my last week at work starting tomorrow, and as I said on Friday, I'm sure I will be so upset all week, but then glad at the same time :dohh: so it'll be a hectic, emotional week no doubt. 

Lots of love to you all, because I know some of you are having a bit of a tough time at the minute with various pregnancy related bits and bobs :hugs:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Ugh! Its so annoying isnt it?! My hair feels awful too. It just never looks right....I can't even put my finger on what exactly is wrong with it, its just not like it used to be!
My bump is itching like mad too - I've been wondering about trying some anti-itch stuff but worried it will worsen it :/


*Lauren* - I'm not too sure with the contractions. Everybody just seems to say "You'll know when it starts"....but HOW?! I like to know what to look out for lol. 
When I was in hospital - the midwife was asking me to describe my stomach pains (the gallstone pain) to determine wether it might be labour - she kept saying labour pains would feel like period pains in the lower bump that build up and then drop off again, and that I would most likely have low down back ache. 

I've had lots of low down period pains and low backache over the last few days, and it'd be nice to know if anything was happening - but :shrug:
I keep thinking that unless there's been a "show" or waters breaking, its probably not happening - but I know these things don't always happen so its not a foolproof method lol. 

Aww kicks in the ribs are horrid! Bean did that to me for aaaaaaages! He has definitely dropped now though, as there have been no feet in the ribs for ages! 
Hope your little Bean drops soon too!

*Sarah* - Lol, I think its a fab idea - we need to work out a way of doing it and take it to dragons den! The Materni-Zip! :haha:

Aww what a pain about your SIL! :/ Its such a pain when everything is up in the air!!!
As for the wipes - maybe she is wanting to keep her gift a secret?
I know its annoying - my mum and sister are the same, they asked me for suggestions so I gave them some - and now they WON'T tell me what they've bought! But they don't seem to realise that I NEED TO KNOW so that if I haven't bought the things I suggested...I can go and buy them!
I know people want to surprise us with their gifts and probably think they're doing a nice thing - but why don't they realise that first time mummies want to be prepared and can't be without being kept informed!!!! 

I hope your last week at work is a really lovely one :hugs:

*AFM* - I am one massive walking hormone at the moment!!!

I feel very sorry for Jon - he can't do anything right :haha:

This weekend he's painted my nails, given me foot massages, bought me gifts, run me bubble baths, cooked me dinner....and still, I am annoyed with him....and I genuinely don't know why!!!

I think I am just feeling really really REALLY fat and ugly and fed up. I want my body back to myself - I'm BORED of people saying "Big now, aren't you?!" to me - I'm just generally fed up.

We went out for coffee and lunch today to cheer me up, and I just ended up getting annoyed because NOBODY thinks to move out of the sodding way when I'm trying to waddle past - they just LOOK at me struggling instead of moving their chairs in - Errm, hello?! Its not like I can breathe in! MOVE!!!!!!

I'm still walking like a hunchback too, and I keep getting horrible twinges in my bump - as much as I want the baby to come, I also am terrified of it actually happening lol. So yeah....can't really win! :haha:

I did buy myself a couple of dresses today which was nice - I'm worried about the fact that the c section is scheduled for 26th march which means that I'll be most likely coming home on Good Friday - my extended family usually visit on Easter Sunday anyway, and the fact that the baby will be home makes me think they are DEFINITELY all going to turn up - and I know I won't be in the mood to dress up but I equally don't want to look a massive mess either.

So I bought myself a nice loose navy maxi dress to stick on, and I bought another really loose maxi dress and cardi to wear to come home from the hosp in - at least it's loose fitting so it won't hurt my scar or anything, its easy to wear and it looks a bit nice for the millions of photos that I know Jon & the parents will be taking!!!

I tried it on today so I'm attaching the picture - Look how HUGE the bump is!!! :/ I hope it doesn't look this big when I wear it and the baby is no longer in there!
 



Attached Files:







100_3459.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

Oh Hayley :hugs: you do not look hugely fat and ugly at all!! You look amazing! I think it's a great idea to buy some new dresses-I think you should make Jon take you out to dinner somewhere nice before LO arrives so you get good wear out of them ;) I made dh ask SIL last night about the wipes, and she has ordered them and they are on the way thank The Lord! One less thing to worry about.

And I am so impressed with all these OHs who paint nails. If I asked Simon goodness only knows where the paint would end up!


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, I wish I knew what a contraction really felt like. I've read tons of different things - it starts at the top and wraps all the way around, it's a dull ache at the bottom, etc. - but everyone seems to agree that you will _know_ when you're having one. I hope that's true because I seriously question every random pain that I get now. 

My LO always sits on my right side with her butt and pointy little heels under my ribcage and it makes that spot so, so sore. Someone suggested putting a bag of frozen veggies or something cold on your stomach to get baby to move but I haven't tried it myself.

*Sarah*, we decided on Sarah Lynn. I think Sarah is a timeless name, and DH loves that it means "princess." I picked Lynn because it's sort of similar to my name. :) I think you're right about the newborn thing. DH was saying that he's never even held a baby or changed a diaper but after a few days I'm sure it will feel like we've been doing those things forever. 

So sorry that your SIL is making things difficult! I hate when people are wishy-washy with their plans and don't take things (like your newborn baby!!!) into consideration. Hopefully it all works out! She should get you the wipes as a consolation present at least. :lol:

*Hayley*, you have a beautiful baby bump! You don't look huge or gross or any of those things! And cute dress! I'm with you on the hormones. I've been weepy and emotional the last two nights and I keep looking to my husband for some kind of reassurance...he doesn't really know what to say because I can't tell even tell him what's wrong other than the fact that I'm just weepy and emotional...then I get annoyed...and it just sucks. I can't wait to feel like a normal human being again!! 

*AFM*, it's 2am. Husband is snoring, dog's barking in her sleep, baby has hiccups, and I have the worst heartburn that even Tums can't save me from! _And_ I somehow managed to get water in my ear so now I can't hear out of the right side. I've tried rubbing alcohol to dry out the excess water but no such luck. The pressure is driving me insane. :( I wish I still had some of those swimmer's ear drops from when I hung out at the pool a lot.

Has anyone noticed that their bump gets really hard, like a Braxton Hick, but stays that way for a while? My bump feels so tight a lot of the time - like one big, never-ending Braxton Hick. It's not painful at all but is definitely uncomfortable!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley and Lindsey, my emotions are all over the place at the moment. Yesterday was my worst hormone hissy fit - Adam was playing with the dog on the floor and knocked over my glass of water, he got up and started cleaning it up with kitchen towel and I was taking the mik about how he doesn't wipe it up properly. He wipes then throws the few sheets away even though there were still dry bits on the kitchen towel (he could probably go through a whole roll for a glass of water!!) so I said he is throwing dry sheets away when he could use them more - he then goes and picks one up which had soaked up quite a bit as he put it in the glass (which still had a bit of water in) and hung it over me and said '' which part of this is dry '' he was messing around but I totally flipped, grabbed the wet, dripping bit of kitchen towel, threw it against a kitchen cupboard which splattered everywhere then burst in to tears!!! I laughed after as I knew I was crying over nothing but I just couldn't help it. Then today, I have had a lovely day with my mum, we picked up the pushchair and went for lunch ect. She dropped me off about 20 minutes ago and I have come back to an empty home and all I want to do is cry. I wish Adam was home with me but instead he is working in Newcastle which is about a 2 and a half hour drive away but because he is on nights and sharing a van with someone else he has to stay away all week. We are still looking at giving pup away, have someone who is interested and is willing to take her tomorrow but I am dreading it. 1. I don't want to physically hand her over and 2. I am finding is hard enough to have no one here, imagine how bad it will be without even her here to keep me company :cry: 

I have also been told a few times, my mum even said it, is that you can get lonely even when LO is here. I am really not looking forward to being by myself :cry:

Sorry for the moan, all I feel like I do is moan!!! I find it hard to talk about certain things sometimes though. 

Lindsey, sorry to hear you had a rough night. I didn't sleep particularly well last night either. I also have what you describe with the hard belly, I am never too sure whether it is BH or her back or something lol :shrug: I am glad you have settled on a name too :) I am still stuck on a middle name...at this rate we won't be having one!!

Hayley, I like the dress. I want to treat myself to new clothes. I was in mothercare earlier and saw some really nice things but couldn't bring myself to buy any as I know I won't be in them for too much longer. I haven't thought about what to wear when I leave hospital.....I'd probably just stick a pair of jeans and a hoodie on lol. Once I am settled in at home and my body has sorted itself out, I will be treating myself to some new clothes. Its hard to know how I am going to look after so I don't really want to buy anything yet. I think you look really good in that dress too, I love maxi dresses. I am also expecting a show or my waters to break but you hear stories of babies being born in their waters and some women don't get a show until their waters do break. 

Sarah, sorry to hear about the unwanted stress of your SIL. At least you know she has ordered them now though. And no we still haven't taken any photos!!! We had all of yesterday to do something but we didn't. Doesn't help that I am the least photogenic person you will ever meet haha, photos of me are awful sometimes so I avoid them wherever possible!! Next weekend I think we should definately go out and do something, like go on a walk ect and take the camera with us. 

Well the hospital told me I would hear something by lunch time today if the GTT test brought anything up....and it is now just gone 15:00 and still haven't heard anything. So I am assuming it means all was clear :shrug: I wish they'd ring either way.

My mum told me a horrible story earlier about my brother's friend. Sorry if this upsets anyone though, don't read on if your overly emotional!!

His female friend (she will be about 14) was raped by her dad when she was really young and he was put away for it. But just before then her mum was heavily pregnant and he beat her up so badly that her baby drowned in its waters :cry: how horrible is that. How can someone do that to you??? It must have been horrible for her to go through and not have been able to do anything to stop it. God I have had a right teary day today, everything just feels so depressing!!


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* to get my baby to move its feet etc when I don't like where they are being poked I give them a little run, and s/he pulls them back in! Dh thinks its mean, but if you are going to be poking me that hard, you should expect a little poke back! Sarah Lynn is a beautiful name. Now I know I am biased, but I think it's just lovely! Sorry to hear about your bad nights sleep - last night I woke at 3am and didn't get back to sleep until after 5am because of a crazy case of baby hiccups too. They were so strong!! The hiccups really freak me out. It's like when your eye twitches...there is nothing you can do to control it and you know it's coming...!

*Lauren* ohh I'm sorry to hear you are still most likely giving the dog away :( that will definitely make the house feel more empty when Adam is away, but you will get used to it. And I've also heard that being with the baby all day by yourselves can be lonely. Have you checked out the times/dates of any local baby groups near you? I definitely plan on getting to at least one of those each week, to get myself out of the house and also to hopefully make some new mummy friends. Glad you didn't hear about the gtt, I'd take that as all clear definitely, which is a weight off your mind I'm sure. Did I make this up or are you now having a scan to check her growth? And don't worry - emotional outbursts are all part of this joy of pregnancy lol! 
What an awful story about what that guy did to his daughter and wife :cry: absolutely horrific. 

*Afm* no more Mondays at work! I was so shocked today to get a present from a class - a bath/candle set and a voucher for a facial! I was gobsmacked! And when I was saying to one class I won't be in on Wednesday (midwife appointment) so today was our last class, a girl started to cry!! Which, in a totally perverse way, made me feel really good about myself :haha: So overall, a good day. Now I am so close to the end I am just floating along, still a few things to do but I'm not going to let myself get annoyed or stressed by anything as there is just no point. 

I have my midwife appointment on Wednesday, and have to go in guns blazing to get this due date moved back to 29th march after the last hospital doctors incompetence. So that's my main focus this week.

Oh, I also packed (more or less) my hospital bag on Saturday. So if I go into labour I'm pretty much ready to go. Now just to wait...........


----------



## doggylover

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg&gl=GB

Thought you lot might like this, I think it's so cool! Makes me feel like I should have taken at least a few bump pics....!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Oh dear...I just cried my eyes out watching that video lol. So cute!!!!!

Have you not taken any bump pics at all?

Aww thank you for your nice words :hugs: I feel hideous :/ Just meh!

Glad you're getting the wipes!!! :D

Aww that was so sweet of your class and of that girl who cried! awwwwww!

Oooh I hope you do kick arse about the dates being moved, so ridiculous! I really hope they do something about it!

*Linzy* - Frozen veggies is a good idea! I'd never thought of that.

Aww thank you. I'm glad I'm not the only hormonal mess! I feel sorry for all of our partners/hubbies lol. I know what you mean - I just want normality back!!

Oh no, how is your ear now? I hope you got some sleep!

I've noticed the hardness thing with the bump. Like you said, not painful just feels tight!!

*Lauren* - Oh no, sorry to hear about your hormonal outburst. Thats what mine tend to go like - a massive outburst and then I end up laughing coz I know I'm being ridiculous!!!

Aww it must be so hard with the dog situation :/ Couldnt you ask the woman to wait until Adam is home before she takes him, just so that when the dog goes you're not on your own right away?

I know what you mean about the clothes - I'm not buying anything else from the maternity range now, those dresses were from the normal range but just a size bigger than I'd usually wear - so I should still be able to wear them for a while (especially as they're loose fitting anyway!).

I would usually just wear something like leggings and a top to come home in (i don't ever wear jeans or joggers, I don't own any!) but I'm thinking it will be really uncomfortable to have any elastic anywhere near the the scar! So maxi dresses were the only thing I could think of that would cover me up but hang loose and not irritate the incision!! lol.

I'm glad you didn't get any bad news about the GTT, I agree though - whats the problem with just giving an answer either way?! 
So what is the next step with regards to babies size/bump size then? 

*AFM* - We went on the hospital tour today. Was a bit of a pain really! I don't know whos idea it was to book 20 people onto a hospital tour (and cram them all into teeny weeny rooms!), half of whom are HEAVILY pregnant, and make them walk around a really hot hospital for an HOUR with nowhere to sit and no stopping - but they need to rethink it!!!
I almost flaked out halfway round!!!

It was a bit pointless for me as we were only shown the midwife led unit, the delivery suite, and one of the wards that you might end up on if you have a natural birth - they spent a large amount of the time really selling the birthing pool.

I personally found it hard not to laugh - the birthing pool room had the pool, a mattress on the floor with all zany pillows on it, and a sodding disco ball above it spinning around!!! I'm sorry if any of you like the idea of it - no offense but it just cracked me up! If I end up in natural labour, I think the very last thing in the world that would be on my list of things I want to be around me would be a disco ball!!!! :haha:
I just kept having visions of midwives coming in with 70s flares and afro wigs on, doing Saturday Night Fever dance moves while I'm laying on a paper thin mattress on the floor pushing a baby out....

Anyway! I didn't get to see whereabouts the theatre is or where the maternity ward that I will be on is - all I found out is that the maternity ward has either 3, 5 or 6 beds on it - thats it! Oh...and fathers definitely can't stay with you overnight if you have a c section, they only have a few rooms allocated for that and they are all on the natural labour ward. Boo.


----------



## MrsHippo

I really liked that video - BUT it made me cry. lol. I am such an emotional wreck at the moment!!

Adam will be handing pup over on Saturday, everytime I think about it I cry though. I almost feel like I am a failure or a nasty person or something. She is MY dog and I am having to give her away :cry: I watched a video yesterday (I'll post link in a minute) about a little pug that couldn't run, the video itself made me giggle as someone is singing a funny song but at the end it says something like 'I love you and you love me...or I am happy because my family love me' something like that. I burst in to tears though because we are pups family and I am giving her to someone else like she means nothing :cry: I have hardly spoke to Adam today because of it. Last night I text my friend to tell her I couldn't do it (she will be going to her auntie) but when I told Adam this morning he moaned at me and said he is going to have to put his foot down because it is twice now I have told someone they can have her then gone back on it. I know the best thing to do is give her to a new home just because it can be difficult now and I know it will just be a nightmare once LO is here. For example, for her to go to the toilet I physically have to take her on a walk because she won't go on the grass outside, imagine having to do that everyday with a baby? I don't think its a bad thing to go out everyday but once Adam's two weeks is over he could be working away again and when pup knows she is going out she gets all excited, if you sit back down again she will just moan and moan and moan which gets rather annoying. But if LO is here and all of a sudden I am about to take her out and she needs her nappy changing or she isn't happy about getting dressed and is screaming?? So it is the sensible thing to do. I am just finding it really hard. 

I think I will look at baby and toddler groups, I will need something to keep me occupied. My friend whose baby is 5 weeks will be on mat leave for a while so I can see her I guess but we live quite far apart so it won't happen too often. 

I am really sorry about going on and on. I bet your sick of listening to me moan lol. I am sick of moaning!! 

Hayley, sorry the tour wasn't how you thought it would be. Shame they had such a big group, would be so much nicer if it was just a few of you. That way you could have asked questions ect. Think I would have walked out haha. And OMG a disco ball!!! I wouldn't be happy if they turned a disco ball on while I was in labour haha. I have seen the mood lights before, which I think would annoy me too. I have only seen a photo of the pool room at my hospital. I thought about maybe looking but I personally don't think I'd care once I go in to labour. My friend who I saw today said she was too excited/nervous to worry about what room she was in ect and just went where ever the midwives took her. I guess it is different though if you have a specific date planned. 

Sarah, I think its really sweet that a little girl started crying. I bet its nice to know your pupils care about you :) the presents are sweet too. 

I went in to work today to interview the lady who was poorly last week and decided to offer her the job. Sooooo now I don't need to go back in to work until I have to train her and thats if LO doesn't come before. I don't mind going in after she is here but I am refusing if they expect me to do that straight away. They will have to wait a couple of weeks. I can't see her starting before anyway, she needs to give a couple of weeks notice in her current temp role, we need references and she needs her CRB check doing - all that within 5 weeks. I doubt very much so. 

Well after a day of mostly crying I think I am going to jump in the bath for an hour with my magazine then chill out and watch tv. I am planning on going out tomorrow morning to get my mum a mother's day gift - not sure what to buy though. Is anyone else buying their mum something?


----------



## MrsHippo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2RJN9a_jdM

The video I was talking about


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, I'm so sorry about your puppy. I would feel the same way in your shoes. :hugs: 

I think about the loneliness, too. I've been home most of my pregnancy while my husband has worked and there are days I've definitely been bored out of my mind. Having a baby will be fun and time-consuming, but I know it won't replace the need for "adult" conversation. I'm going to continue being a SAHM so I really want to find a mom-and-baby group or something so I can make new friends...or I will probably go insane after a while. :lol:

Did you ever hear back on your GTT? When I failed, the office called me back the very next morning so hopefully this means you passed! I'm still waiting on my Group B Strep test results (I had it done a week ago). No news is good news, I guess.

*Sarah*, I seriously felt the baby's hiccups in my _butt_ the other day and it was soo annoying! I should be grateful she's head-down but still!

That was so sweet of your class! And yay for no more Mondays! You should feel good about yourself...it sounds like your kids love you and will really miss you!

*Haley*, my ear is getting better. It popped once on its own and I can hear a little better now so hopefully it keeps doing that!

That birthing room does _not_ sound relaxing at all. A disco ball?? Haha, I can only imagine how long your tour took - we only had four preggo's (plus their spouses) on our tour and still had to stop at every bathroom.

I love your blog, by the way. Have you/do you review any Tarte products? I just discovered their tinted moisturizer foundation (I used to wear BareMinerals - I still do, on top of the Tarte, if I need more coverage) but I know nothing of their other products (mascara, eye shadows, liners, lip stick, etc.) and was wondering what your opinion was?

*AFM*, yesterday was so nice and hubby was in the backyard doing yard work so I decided to throw on my bikini and get some sun. I'm lying there in the lawn chair and when I look down all I see is a beach-ball stomach, tennis ball-ankles and hairy white legs. Sexy!!! I can only imagine what the next-door neighbors thought if they looked down from their upstairs window. Oh well, baby got some Vitamin D and I got a little bit of color!

The clothes thing...with less than 3 weeks to go, I finally got a decent maternity catalogue in the mail. Destination Maternity, I think? Soo many cute things that I _could_ have worn if I had gotten it like, two months ago? :lol: I'm done buying clothes for a while. Hopefully, by summer (my birthday is in June) I will be in better shape and can treat myself to a birthday shopping spree.

I think I had my first contraction last night!! I woke up at three feeling like I had an anaconda wrapped around my stomach. It was painful and I had to remember to breathe! The pain didn't go away when I tossed and turned. Then it just faded away. About 20 minutes later, I got another one. I actually got up and walked around the living room until it went away. I was freaking nervous and excited at the same time! Then...they went away. I stayed awake for an hour or so waiting for more but nada! Just got some more period-like cramps and then even those stopped. I guess my body is just getting ready for the real deal!!

37 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







37weeks.JPG
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley*, I'm definitely doing more waddling. I've been noticing pain in between my legs along my bikini line. I thought I might have over stretched considering I've done a lot of slipping and sliding the last few times I've had to go out thanks to all the snow we've had lately but now I'm thinking it might be due to the baby's position. Though I haven't been told anything about him being engaged at all so I don't know. At least we're almost done and hopefully will be back to our normal selves soon.

As for your family turning up on Easter Sunday, could you maybe ask them to not show up unless you call and invite them since you won't have any idea how you'll be feeling? With the exception of MIL, everyone I spoke to regarding what DH and I want with visitors have been very supportive and understanding.

Love the picture, I think you look great. I'm also very jealous that you're able to wear dresses. It's way too cold to even consider dresses here so I'll probably be entertaining guests in yoga pants since I imagine jeans will be too uncomfortable.

*Sarah*, I don't think I'll have any idea when I'm in labor. I actually imagine I'll call DH home at least once to take me to the hospital and it'll be a false alarm. :haha:

Sorry about the situation with your SIL. I would be really irritated about the whole thing as well since you asked her not to book the flight. Can she not cancel and get refunded? If it makes you feel any better, my BIL finally proposed to my SIL (I consider her my SIL even though they're not marred) after 8 years of dating and I guess they're planning to go to Vegas to get married in June. Yesterday our other BIL asked DH if we were going to be going to Vegas for the wedding. It's like WTH, we'll have a 2-3 month old baby, no way are we going to be flying all the way out to Vegas. I mean I don't expect people to plan stuff around me having a newborn but at the same time they shouldn't expect me to inconvenience myself to please them. I swear some people just do not think at all.

*Lindsey*, I notice my bump being really hard but I'm certain it's due to Aiden and not due to a BH (I don't think I've even had a BH yet). He has a habit of sticking his body parts so far out that my stomach actually looks deformed/lopsided at times.

*Lauren*, Could you call your doctor to ask about the GTT? Mine called even though it was negative but being told one way or another made it easier to not worry about it. 

*AFM*, I got a call from my doctor today about my group b strep test and it is positive so I guess I'm one of the 25% of healthy adult women who carry it. So I will have to be treated with iv antibiotics to prevent it from being passed to Aiden during delivery. Though I know the chances of Aiden becoming ill is 1 in 4000 with the antibiotics I can't help but be a little nervous about being a carrier for something that could make him sick. 

I also started working on my freezer meals. Today I made turkey chili, minestrone, Alfredo sauce, and spaghetti meat sauce. I'm just waiting on those to cool and then I'll be ready to divide them up and put them in the freezer. Tomorrow I plan to make my vegetable beef soup and broccoli cheese soup and then I'll have all the freezer meals I plan to make done. 

My hospital bag is almost packed too. I'm still waiting on the nightgown and robe I ordered but everything else is packed so once those arrive I'll be able to cross that off my to-do list, so glad that list is getting smaller.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* whoa, thank gosh you were tested for strep b! I think we mentioned it isn't routine here but I among to ask my midwife tomorrow if I can get it done as, like you, it makes me very nervous. But knowing you have it means that Aiden will have everything he needs to make sure he doesn't get sick during delivery, so try not to worry (I think telling a pregnant woman not to worry is like telling someone not to breathe! Impossible!) Well done on the cooking front, I'm very impressed! We also started our stash today.....because someone sent us 6 pots of stew for the freezer for when LO arrives :haha: which is awesome, as it means less for me to cook. I'm worried ill eat it before then though as its so tasty!

*Lindsey* it's like you live on another planet talking about sunbathing in March! I had to de-ice my car this morning! But I'm right there with you with the pale hairy legs etc! Sadly, mine are always pale...
I can't believe you had contractions! That's so exciting, it makes it all seem so real (and scary!) how sore was it? (Which is a stupid question as everyone's version of sore is different!) If I were you I'd have been at the hospital demanding they get LO out! And your bump is beautiful, it looks so tiny compared to mine!

*Lauren* :hugs: I'm so sorry about your dog, I can't imagine how that feels, and I know that saying you are doing what's best for her is little consolation. I'm not surprised you've changed your mind either, it's a huge decision, but one of the dogs we have we took from a man who couldn't keep her anymore as their baby had special needs and they didn't have time for her, and she settled in with us so well and is really happy now. So I'm sure your pup will settle into her new home and have a great life, without you having to worry about whether she is getting everything she needs from you. Such a tough decision, and I think you're so brave for making it. Do you have family nearby who you'll see on a regular basis once LO is here? For example, I plan to make sure I visit my grandmother one day each week. I've not been able to see her much over the last few years as I work so far away and even though she is only 20 mins from me, with work I don't have much time to get to see her. So when LO comes I plan on spending a lot more time with her, and I know she'll love seeing LO too. And one day a week my dad looks after my nephew, so I plan on spending that day with them. Not hugely exciting things, but as we mentioned, stuff to get us out and about and seeing other people.

*Hayley* sorry your hospital tour was so crap, but I did laugh a lot at the disco ball! As if! No offence to any ladies here who may want one but....why on earth would you want or need a disco ball?! Imagine not only the nurses with Afros, but LO appearing out with one too! Reminds me of an episode of one born every minute I watched and the room was very similar to what you describe. It had coloured, flashing lights, and the man couldn't figure out how to work it so he was pressing all the buttons and it was like a disco :haha: 
And that sucks about oh not being able to stay :( 
I took one bump pic about 10 weeks, but we don't have a full length mirror in our house, so it's hard to do, and when i asked dh to take one he looked at me like I had two heads! So that was the end of that!

*Afm* more tears on the way home today! Honestly I will be a mess on Friday! And *another* present from kids today! A really cute little sleepsuit, matching vest, hat and bib! Again, I was gobsmacked! The vest has little paw prints all over it, to which dh asked "How did they know to get something to match in with what all the other clothes will look like?" Because our dogs and cat aren't the best at keeping their mucky paws off...well anything! 
Midwife tomorrow. I'm really interested to see if she mentions the birth. Not one single medical professional has actually mentioned the fact that in 3 1/2 weeks I will be expected to give birth! Not a whisper of it yet, which I just find so weird. I know I could have gone to the two birth classes, but my SIL said they weren't worth it, and tbh I did expect I would get some info or a chat through about it all before now! So I'm looking forward to that to see what happens. I also have to sort this due date fiasco out, and Brittany has just convinced me I need to ask about a group strep b test. I know when my SIL asked they did give her one, so I should as well. But for some reason I go with all these ideas of what to say/ask and then she is just so bright and bubbly I never get round to it, or feel bad asking stuff that might out her out :dohh: how can someone so useless be preparing to become a mother?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm glad you're planning to be tested for group b strep, Sarah. The odds of your baby becoming ill go down remarkably if you know ahead of time and can be treated during labor which does make me feel a bit better about being a carrier. I think I read 1 in 200 become ill without treatment and then 1 in 4000 become ill with treatment so according to that knowing makes quite a difference. Of course, I believe those stats are for here in the US so not sure how different they would be where y'all are where group b strep is not routinely tested for.

As for the food I had a horrible time staying out of it. I don't know how many spoonfuls I had to "taste test" because it was all so yummy. I think making the broccoli cheese soup tomorrow is going to be awful since that is one of my favorites. Not sure I'll be able to get it to the freezer without stealing a bowl full. :haha:

I'm also right there with you with no one even mentioning the birth. It surprised me that my ob hasn't even asked about my birth plan or even attempted to explain different options and such to me. 

Lastly, my hospital bag is officially all packed and is now sitting by the front door. :happydance:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Aww I'm sorry your feeling so low. I don't feel like I can say much thats useful as I've never had pets so I can't really relate or offer any words of wisdom. But it sounds as though you're doing the right thing by the dog in the long run - it sounds like it has to be done, and its better to do it now while you have a nice person ready to take her rather than leave it later and that may person may not be interested, and the dog may end up with someone not as nice?!

I think baby groups are a great idea, there are always lots of different ones around in different areas - theres Mum & Me groups, breast feeding groups, Baby yoga, Baby massage groups, Musical Minnies/Rhyme time groups etc - My sister used to go to LOADS of them just to mingle with other new mums and make friends, I think its a great thing to do.
I'm definitely going to do it myself! 

Also, Netmums has forums for meeting other local mums - I plan on trying that when I move back to Devon, to try and meet other new mums in the area.

Yeah it was stupid having such big groups on the tour! The woman said it was only supposed to be 7 people but she "always overbooked it"...erm, well stop it?! Its annoying!!!

Lol yeah I cannot see the point of the disco ball! How annoying?! And what a weird first impression of the world for a baby?! lol

I was hoping to see the ward I'd be on after the surgery, as I just like knowing what to expect before I do anything- i'm really OCD about things and the thought of knowing where I'll be and what it looks like would relax me loads! But sadly...I still have no idea! lol. I know where everybody else having babies will be, but not me! lol.

As for Mothers Day - I'm giving mine a canvas print of me, my sister and my nieces (blog freebie!) and a photobook of our family (another blog freebie!), and I'll get her some bubble baths so that I've actually paid for something! But I think the freebie gifts still count, as I could have used them for myself but I used them for her!

*Linzy* - Glad your ear is getting better! Lol, yeah the tour was very frustrating and a total waste of time!

Aww thanks for saying you like my blog :) I LOVE doing it! We don't have Tarte products in the UK yet, but they have been featured on a few peoples blogs lately and they always seem to be popular - I know that their Lip Luster is always reviewed well by bloggers and supposed to be very good! :)

Your sunbathing day sounds lovely!!! I'm jealous of your warm weather! hehe. My sister was pregnant throughout the summer and I remember she was always laying out in the garden in a bikini with a towel over her bump lol. 
I think I need to plan my next pregnancy to avoid christmas and happen over the summer instead lol.

Oooh wow, the contractions - exciting!!! Maybe things are slowly starting to happen?! I wonder if you'll be first!!! :happydance:

*Brittany* - Aww thanks! Its too cold to wear dresses here too if I'm honest lol. (We had ONE day of sunshine today!) but the saying here is that March "Comes in like a lion, goes out like a lamb" - meaning its usually quite nice weather wise at the end of march! So hopefully by the time I'm wearing those dresses the weather will be kinder - plus I'll be wearing the cardigan with them, and I'm always hotter than most people anyway coz of my thyroid condition lol.

With the family thing, We're still with my parents (until about 6 weeks after baby is born) so we can't really ask for family not to come as its not our house.
I don't think I'll mind too much - I would rather people see the baby while he's really little, and then leave me alone afterwards lol.
Once we go back to Devon we won't be seeing my extended family again probably for months, so I don't mind them coming to see baby while he's here.

Eeeek about the group B strep! To be honest, I had no idea what it was - i just looked it up now and read up on it a little. Its something that they just don't mention to us in the UK at all - I guess because they don't test for it. 
I'm not surprised your nervous - thats just one more thing you could do without :/
When will you start the antibiotics?


Go you with the freezer meals! I wish we could all come and eat at your house once the babies are born lol. It sounds delicious, especially the brocolli cheese soup!


*Sarah* - Isn't it odd that we don't get the group b strep test here?!!! 
I just googled it and found a website that provide home test kits for free - you just have to send it off and pay £35 to the lab for the testing. The website was: https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/acatalog/Group-B-Streptococcus-Screening-Test-Kit.html

Lol! Imagine the baby coming out with an afro, doing his little Saturday Night Fever moves :haha:
I saw that ep of OBEM - had me in hysterics! That poor woman laying there with the baby practically hanging out of her while her husband just kept messing around with the lights! lol. 
Aww you should get DH to take a bump pic of you now before its too late. I'm repeatedly told by people on my blog that pregnancy is easily forgotten once the baby is born and apparently we will want to remember all these parts of it that we currently hate - like being walking whale women :haha:

Aww thats so cute of the kids to get the baby an outfit! What age groups do you teach?

How bizzare that nobody has mentioned the birth to you yet!!! I hope you get the due date sorted. They need to pull their fingers out and get it sorted!

*AFM* - I had a nice relaxed day today, which was a welcome change...so not much to report on.
My only problem today was spending an hour on the phone to the Maternity Allowance people as they seem to have short changed me with the amount they're allowing me per week - so I have to send in yet more wage slips and wait even longer for it all to be sorted. Grrr!

A few things I am wondering about though:

*Group B Strep* - I literally have only read it about today. Am I right in thinking that its something thats passed from the rectal and vaginal areas?
Coz I was thinking about having the test but I don't know if you're still at risk if you're having a c section as the baby doesn't go near that end of things?!

*Gifts for other people* - is anybody else thinking of buying gifts "from the baby" to anybody? I'm thinking of getting something for the baby to give to his two cousins (my nieces are 5 and 2, and will be visiting from Devon for the birth) as a kind of "Hello" present?!
And I was wondering wether or not I should get gifts for my mum and dad as new grandparents?! I have no idea wether thats something that people do or not?! Or do you buy cards or something?!


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, I'm sorry about your test results. :( It sounds pretty common and luckily, with the antibiotics you mentioned, shouldn't affect your baby. I haven't heard back from the doctor's office yet but I have an appointment on Thursday so I'm wondering if they will tell me then.

I haven't even started my freezer meals. I really need to get on that - I'll feel so much better once they're done! I've stocked up on things like paper towels, paper plates, toilet paper, trash bags, toiletries, etc., so (hopefully) we won't have to make a bunch of trips to the first few weeks but have been slacking on the food. Your meals sound delicious! Broccoli and cheese soup is one of my all-time favorites.

My bag is pretty much finished, too. I bought a third nursing bra tonight (one of them is a stretchy nighttime one) and packed a second change of clothes just in case. I did charge the Nook and buy a magazine so hopefully between those things and my iPhone (oh, and labor :lol:) I will stay entertained.

*Sarah*, the pain wasn't unbearable (this time...) but it got my attention right away. It started on the sides, up by my ribs, and came down the middle. My first reaction was, "Is this what I think it is??" I wish I had more experience so I could know _for sure_ that it was a contraction but honestly, I hadn't felt anything else like it before. Now I just wonder when it will happen again??

It sounds like you have a really sweet class! I would be sad to leave them, too!! :)

My doctor hasn't mentioned the actual birth, either. I told her once that I'd like to go without the epidural but she just said "OK" and that's it. Let us know if yours says anything!

*Hayley*, living in the desert has its perks! The weather has been really nice lately. Today was windy and overcast but I'm hoping to lay out a few more times before baby comes, if even just for 15-20 mins. I feel a little more like myself after that!

I have no idea who will be first! Your section is only 2 days after my due date, I think! We're all so close now that any one of us could go early or late...it'll be interesting to see how the estimated and actual due dates compare!! 

I had to look through my preggo books but it says that group B strep can still be passed to the baby even if it doesn't pass through the birth canal. As for the gifts, my baby shower was a few weeks ago and I got my mom, my sister, and Seth's mom gifts for helping with that. "I Love Grandma" picture frames and tabletop photo albums, and I got my sister a onesie to keep over at their house that says "My Favorite Aunt." If I hadn't had a baby shower, I would have still liked to give them something like that.

By the way, I loved your blog post on the baby books. I read it the other night as I was up suffering from insomnia and it inspired me to finish my own. They're so fun!

*AFM*, just working on cleaning house (it never ends) and doing last-last-last minute shopping. Seth took me out for Chinese and we ended up at the store buying a baby monitor. I also bought a diaper caddy for downstairs. My husband has a green thumb so he bought a tree "for the baby" and planted it in the backyard today. It's a peach tree...it has really pretty pink blossoms. That's about it for now!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* I think buying people gifts from the baby would be a really lovely idea, but I don't think it's something that people would expect- for the, the baby and getting cuddles will probably be enough present! I have heard of a few ladies getting daddies a present from the baby, usually just a tshirt or mug or similar saying worlds best dad etc. someone on another thread got the dad a tshirt saying "I make adorable babies" and the baby a matching babygro that said "the adorable baby" so they could match! I thought that was really cute! 
I think you might be right about how group strep b is passed along, which would mean that having a c section doesn't put you at risk. But certainly something you could ask at your next appointment.
I teach 11-16 year olds, and so far it's all the little ones who have given gifts. Some of the older ones are pretty horrible :haha: so I wouldn't even expect them to say bye or thanks to me!!

*Brittany* maybe you and I are lucky and don't have to do the birth bit?! We'll just drop off to sleep and wake up with baby there! Congrats on finishing the hospital bag. I need to get a few more bits for mine, but nothing that I couldn't live without (I think!) and I agree with Hayley, we can all come round to yours for some of the frozen dinners when LOs are here!! They do sound great!

*Lindsey* that is so sweet about dh buying the baby a tree. What a beautiful idea! And what is it with cleaning and tidying? Once you've finished you have to just star all over again! Imagine what the house will look like when LO is here and in those first few weeks there is just no time, and stuff everywhere :shock:


----------



## doggylover

Just back from the mw. And the never ending saga of my due date continues. I explained to her what happened at the hospital (I should have been 33+5 and all measurements confirmed this, but they pushed me back two weeks) she said they never should have pushed me back, and that I should keep the 29th march as my date :thumbup: so I was happy.
Then, she did her wee feel about, and said the baby "felt like" 34 weeks. Firstly...what the hell does that mean? How can a baby feel like its 34 weeks?! I assume it's based on size, but they all grow differently or they'd all come out the same weight! Anyway, she said that's not a problem as they allow you two weeks either way and since I am currently 36+5 that 'feeling like' 34 was fine. Then they measured my fundal height....31cm. Anyway, so they plotted me on the chart and I've managed to go from 90th centile three weeks ago to 10th centile now. And she wrote down I felt like 34 weeks, but said I am still 36+5. Oh and baby is head down but not at all engaged which disappointed me. I thought after all my bouncing I'd be somewhat engaged!

So then I asked her about my induction worry (that if they use the new due date and let me go 14 days over that I would actually be a month overdue!) and she said not to worry, they won't let that happen, and she'll give me a sweep at 40 weeks.

But I just feel like I still haven't gotten any real answers, my due date is still - in the eyes of the hospital - 12 days late, and I am constantly disappointed after these appointments that I can't just get a straight answer about when my baby is due :( I suppose, having written the above, that its kind of good news in that my mw sees my date as still end of march, but I just want it written in my notes and therefore confirmed.

Also, I asked about group b strep, and she said not only do they not test in NI, they also don't treat for it anymore, so even if I do a private test and it is positive, they wouldn't treat me during labour!!! I can't believe it! She said they are more concerned with urine analysis and since mine is fine(although a little protein today) they aren't worried. :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley*, I'll get the antibiotics in the hospital. I think ideally they want to have me on IV antibiotics (penicillin to be specific unless you're allergic then there are alternatives) for about 4 hours before I deliver. 

As for your group b strep questions, the bacteria is NOT passed back and forth from the rectal and vaginal areas. Those are just where the bacteria can be found if you're a carrier (along with the intestines). From my understanding, the group b strep bacteria is something that 25% of women naturally carry rather then being something that you would "catch" somewhere like an STD. Testing positive also doesn't mean the bacteria is always present either as I've read it can come and go which is why they test so late in pregnancy rather then right in the beginning.

I did read that antibiotics aren't necessary with a planned C section as long as labor hasn't begun and the amniotic sac is intact. However, because you could go naturally before the planned C section it's still recommended that you get tested.

As for gifts for people from the baby, DH and I will be sending out custom birth announcements with a photo of him but that's it. I don't intend to purchase any other gifts. I feel like if I did something for a few people then other people would expect something too and then the list of people I have to get something for would just become ridiculously long and I don't need that stress.

*Lindsey*, the nurse on the phone said testing positive for group b is pretty common and routine so it's not something I need to be concerned about but I feel like it's impossible not to be a little worried since even though the odds are pretty low, Aiden could still get sick. I kind of think I just need to stop reading about what happens to the babies that get GBS since that just makes me worry more.

Love the idea of planting a tree for your LO. I wish DH and I weren't renting so we could do something similar. 

*Sarah*, I'm so sorry about the trouble getting answers about your due date. Doctors can be so frustrating sometimes.

I'm also sorry about the situation with the group b strep test. I don't understand how they could consider it a test that's not necessary. From what I've read those that develop an infection can develop life-threatening complications. I remember Alex even saying she's seen babies die from it which makes it even more scary to me. I guess all you can do is make yourself aware of what the symptoms of GBS are so you can be extra observant of your newborn? I think I read early onset GBS symptoms can show up within 24 hours of delivery.

*AFM*, I fell/slid on my butt halfway down the stairs today. I'm pretty sure everything is fine since I didn't fall on my stomach or anything and Aiden is still moving about like normal. My arm, on the other hand, feels terrible. I'm thinking I'm just going to try to have a relaxing day in bed with the tv instead of working on my to-do list.

Attached my 36 week bump photo. Excuse the pjs, I took it first thing this morning.
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## doggylover

Brittany, love the bump!! I hope your arm is feeling OK, I know how scary it is to fall even when baby seems fine afterwards, and I was still sore after my bump last week for a few days. I think the extra weight we have going on adds to the pain.
I actually know a girl (well, my SIL knows her) whose baby died from complications after the mother was undiagnosed with group b strep, which makes me VERY nervous. The baby was stillborn, so no chance to do anything at all :cry: As you said, I'll make myself knowledgable about what to look for just in case.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hello everyone :) 

You guys have been busy haha.....my memory is awful tody so I am sorry if I miss things. 

Lindsey, that is so sweet about the tree. My grandad planted a small tree the day I was born and my mum dug it up when me moved so it has travelled with us - until the most recent move :( at the time my mum had been through a lot so I don't blame her for leaving it as it wasn't important. But it was a lovely little tree, everyone called it the Lauren tree :) so I love the idea of planting one. 

Hayley, I'm not planning on giving anyone gifts. Well if I am honest I haven't even thought about it. I know lots of people give presents to their other children from baby but thats it. My mum has been good with me so I might think about getting her something? ooooo a 'grandma' gift haha, she will LOVE that (don't think she wants to be called grandma as it makes her feel old lol). But I am sure I will find something pretty for her :flower:

As for the b-strep thing, the NHS look at overall numbers. So I assume problems with poorly babies due to it is very low therefore don't see it as being important enough to test everyone. You know what they are like, they cut things all the time due to money. It is different in America with everything being private. Did you know they have stopped TB jabs now? They made a huge fuss about it for years yet they just stopped it one day and now kids don't need them due to the risk of catching it not being high enough. 
I can't imagine it to be nice knowing a baby that has died due to it but unfortunately a small number of babies do die due to all sorts of things. It was on tv the other day about a baby who died a couple of weeks after being discharged from hospital (was born early) due to a virus he picked up from a cold sore from his dad :( I thought it was absolutely awful. Imagine how his dad felt about it, all he did was kiss him. He didn't realise it could cause problems :( but shows how immature their immune systems are and there is nothing anyone can really do. It scares me thinking about it but I guess you just have to stick a positive head on. If we worried about everything we wouldn't leave our houses!!! 

Does anyone else feel as though our due dates are coming too soon??? I keep thinking, in a few weeks time LO will be here. It doesn't feel like two minutes ago she was a size of a bean on my ticker and now she is nearly fully cooked!!! She is nice and quiet inside of me too :haha: When I met my friend yesterday she was telling me how she can't just pop out anymore, others have said that to me as well. And I was talking to my mum earlier about how weird it will be knowing that I will have someone with me everyday, all day for pretty much the rest of my life. Since I was 16 I have always spent a lot of time by myself which I like (to an extent) and in a few weeks that is going to change completely. My mum said it is scary when you think about it like that but you do adapt to it and it just becomes the norm. She said she couldn't imagine what it would be like not having a baby or toddler to look after - she had me then Charlotte 4 years later, Jack 5 years later, Ellie 2 years after him, Freya 7 years after her then Reuben 3 years after her. So she has always had someone to look after once one is old enough to look after themselves. Hope she doesn't choose to have anymore, she can share mine hehe.

Sarah, can't believe you still haven't had any straight answers about your due date. Must be really fustrating. Hopefully everything will work out in the end though.

I know I have said I won't be making frozen meals but something I do sometimes and you might be interested in it is part cooking potatoes and freezing them. For Sunday dinners ect? I don't know if you guys have the same problem but when we go shopping (unless we can be bothered to take a trip to the green grocers) it is cheaper to buy a whole bag of potatoes rather than a few individual ones. So I peel them all, cut up and pop in a pan to part cook them. Throw them in a freezer bag and when you want to use them just stick them in the oven for 20 minutes/half an hour. It is a great way of not wasting food and its much quicker than peeling them all on the day - oh and its cheaper than buying frozen ones. Same with yorkshire puddings, if you are one to make your own you can put the mix in those little foil cases (not sure what they are called - those things cherry bakewells come in haha) and freeze them. Takes about 20 minutes to cook from frozen. 

As for me today, I am in a much better mood than I have been over the last couple of days. I haven't cried!!! yet anyway, I am about to watch OBEM and I always cry at that lol. Had my nails done and spent the day around my mums. Tomorrow I will catch up on washing and general house work then have a lazy day. Oh and my bumbo arrived this morning, its so sweet. I didn't get to pick the colour but they have sent a turqouise one which I am happy with :)

Sorry about the HUGE essay :blush:


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I'm so glad you are having a better day today :mrgreen: sounds like you've had a lovely day, especially with the bumbo arriving. My SIL has a turquoise one which we'll steal! They are super cute, I love them!

I heard about the baby who died because of the dad with the cold sore. It has terrified me. You just don't know what on earth is going to happen, the most innocuous thing can turn out very badly :( and I cannot imagine how that poor man feels. 

And yep, I cannot believe that really these babies could start arriving anytime!! Another thread I'm on, where all the due dates are in April, two women are pretty much certain to have their babies in the next few days because they have gone into early labour. That has totally freaked me out! 
But knowing my luck I'll still be pregnant in 6 weeks time and begging my baby to get out!!!

Gosh my LOs knees are like razors! They poke right into my belly button and its so sore!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Mine moves funny on my bladder sometimes which can really hurt. I hate it. It won't just happen once either, she will do it about three times. Then if it's not my bladder it's an organ in my rib cage lol. 

I have always had a feeling LO will come early, it's a similar feeling to what I had before I knew the sex. But at the back of my mind I worry I'll end up going right over and end up being induced!! I hate not knowing when it will happen. Even if you have a planned date you can still go in to labour before. Imagine if it happened while you were out? My stepmum went in to labour at work with her first, waters broke there and everything haha. I'd be quite embarrassed!! Adam told me to make sure it happens at a weekend... If only we had a say on what day of the week it happened lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've gotten to the point where I don't want to go out by myself in case I go into labor. I imagine I'll panic a bit when it happens as it is but being by myself at a store somewhere with strangers instead of with my DH will probably make me panic more. 

*Sarah*, are you planning to use cloth wipes in addition to cloth diapers or will you be using disposable wipes? 

Originally I was planning to use disposables but then I talked to my SIL and she said cloth wipes were so much more convenient since she could just throw them in her diaper pail with the diapers instead of having to go all the way downstairs to the trash can which is what I would have to do since I don't have a trash can in the babies room nor do I really want one in there. So I started looking at different cloth wipes I'd like to get, then I started looking at nursing pads and covers, and I've basically ended up with about a $100 worth of stuff I want to buy thanks to my desire to use cloth wipes now. :haha: My to buy list seems to be never ending.


----------



## Laura91

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Finally got my laptop back so done a big update and lots of pictures in my journal (link in my signature) :D

Went to the Doctors yesterday and finally had my whooping cough jab - well done me :thumbup: Although, had to get my nana to pick me up after my appointment.. I walked there with my mum (it's a 5 minute walk) but half way there LO decided to move and lay really low and dig around in my hips etc. I got extremely warm and ended up having to ask the receptionist if I could have a glass of water :blush:!
Anyway, everything was fine after that. Got hospital appointment tomorrow for a growth check. My mum's coming with me as T has to work (boo) so i'm hoping I will feel confident enough (also with the support from my mum) to tell them my worries about my due date and i'm hoping they will offer to scan me - if not, i'm not leaving :haha:

As time gets on and the more I sit and think about it, i'm thinking about trying to breastfeed.. maybe not for a long time but for a couple of weeks or something? 

I feel like the weeks take so long to get through but I don't feel like I should be 37 weeks already :shock:

Anyway.. instead of duplicating, if you wanna have a nosy in my journal please feel free :D xxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think it's great that you're considering breastfeeding, Laura. Before I got pregnant/early pregnancy I felt really weird about the idea of breastfeeding and instead intended to exclusively pump. Now I really want to give breastfeeding a try and I don't find myself feeling weird about it anymore like I did previously. I'm actually hoping now that I have no issues breastfeeding and won't have to resort to pumping except for when DH wants to feed him/we're going out. It's kind of funny how our ideas on stuff can change.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Any more contractions?! How did your appointment today go?

It will be so interesting to see how the due dates measure up! 

Aww the frames and onesie sound lovely! <3

Aww thank you -I really enjoyed writing that post about the baby books, they've been one of my favourite things during the pregnancy hehe.

The tree for the baby is the loveliest idea ever!!!!

*Sarah* - I never even thought of getting Jon a present! lmao! I've been spending ages thinking about gifts for my sis and my nieces but haven't even thought of Jon - HOW bad!
I'll have to get my thinking cap on there!

I'm sorry the due date saga is still going on :/ I don't really understand how baby can "feel" like a certain number of weeks either?!!!

What are you going to do, do you think? What a nightmare :/

That is awful how they dont even treat for group b strep in NI! Jeeeeez :/

*Brittany* - We're going to do birth announcements for photos too, for pretty much everyone. But I think it'd be nice to do "Hello" gifts from the baby just to people like my sister, and my two nieces - its my sisters first nephew/niece as there's only the two of us so all future ones will be coming from me too lol - and its the first cousin for my nieces, so I want to mark the occasion really.
There's nobody else I'd do it for - Jon has one brother but they're not close and its not likely that he'll even come see the baby. 
I'm not sure about the grandparents though - as its not their first grandchild so?! 
But on the other hand, they've done a lot for us - I dont know, maybe I just should get a thank you gift from Jon & I?!

How are you after the fall?! Hope everything is ok!!!

Cute bump pic!! Do you feel like you've dropped?

*Lauren* - Aww so cute that you had a tree too, shame it had to be left :/
My mum bought a plant when my niece was born because it was called an Amelie Plant (which is her name) - my Dad accidentally ripped it out not realising what it was when he was gardening. My mum was DEVASTATED! :/


Lol - yeah I want to buy some kind of thank you gift for my Mum I think, but maybe from me rather than the baby.
Like I said to Brittany though, this is the first nephew/cousin for my sister and her kids so I kind of want to mark the occasion - I saw some cute "I'm the big cousin!" t shirts which I might get the girls, and maybe some kind of Best Aunty gift for my sister....a mug or something?!

That cold sore story is horrible :( How awful!!!!
You are def right - if we spent too long thinking about all the different things that COULD happen we'd never go outside or sleep at night!

I know what you mean about due dates coming too soon - I feel a bit like I've wished the pregnancy away for so long waiting for the date to come, but now its almost here its like "errrrm....WAIT! I'm not ready!" lol.

*Laura* - Yay for the whooping cough jab! How is your arm after it?!

eeek, I keep almost flaking out when I'm out and about too - its scary!

I will go and have a nosey at your journal! :)

*AFM * - Everything is ok on this end. I swear though - I'm sitting here and I can FEEL the baby sort of burrowing down further...if that makes sense?!
I def think he's trying to find his way out!!!!
I'm sitting here with my legs crossed tight! lmao! As if thats going to stop it!

I'm booked in for a pregnancy massage tomorrow morning - can't wait! I feel SOOOO achey and I've been wanting one for so long, I hope its really lovely! :D Shes doing a mothers day special so its only £20 for an hour long massage! Yippee!!!

OH & I had the day off together yesterday so we went shopping to look for a little Easter outfit for Bean - I settled on this one, as it fits the traditional Sailor theme that I wanted for Easter (my family have always done the traditional sailor/nautical theme for Easter!) but its also nice and soft and comfy as he'll only be 5 days old!!! :D

https://www.littlecherubsclothing.c...uit-tutto-picc_0-1-month-white-navy-blue.html

SO exciting buying things like this and knowing he'll be here to wear them soon!!!!!! :happydance:

*Idea* - I was thinking, we should play a lil game and take guesses at what order we think we'll go in to have the babies - and maybe have weight/date guesses for the babies?
Be fun to see which of us is the most psychic lol!


----------



## I Love Lucy

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I've been pretty convinced that I'm going to go over my due date and have to be induced but at this rate, I'm starting to think I'm going to go into early labor due to stress. I never mentioned it in here but I took my dog to the vet Monday morning because I suspected she may have swallowed a sewing needle Sunday evening (I saw her grab something off of my table where I had my sewing stuff at but was unable to find anything in her mouth so assumed she had already swallowed whatever it was and would just throw up the next morning like she usually does when she grabs a napkin or something else she's not supposed to have). It didn't dawn on me that she may have swallowed the needle until Monday when I was going to work on my sewing project again only to realize the needle was no longer there. At 9 months pg I was on my hands and knees crawling all over the floor looking for that needle (I never found it). So I called DH at work all hysterical because it hit me that the reason my dog didn't eat dinner Sunday evening or her breakfast and was generally very mopey may have been because she ate a needle. Obviously that's a little more serious then her just eating a paper napkin and I was rather panicked about it. DH left work early and we went to the vet. Basically the vet said since she didn't have any signs of being ill when he checked her temp, stool, etc. he said we should just "wait and see" rather then doing an x-ray. So we took her back home and she did start to improve, she began eating again and acting more like herself though she still hasn't been 100%. Today, everything has gone downhill though. She didn't eat her breakfast which she hasn't been eating it until later anyways so I just thought maybe she wasn't hungry. But then she wouldn't eat her dog treat which is concerning considering she loves those treats but I just tried to tell myself it's because she's not hungry. Then I took her outside to go to the bathroom and was basically forced to stop being in denial about her just not being hungry. Her stool was diarrhea and it was full of blood. Again, I'm in panic mode and crying off and on because I can't get her into the vet until 3:30 (it's 12:30 now). I'm trying to keep myself distracted but then I keep thinking about how I let that vet tell us to "wait and see" instead of demanding an x-ray be done and now I feel like all that did is potentially make things worse. I just feel so helpless and upset. I don't really expect y'all to say anything, just needed to vent I guess.


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, massive :hugs:! I hope the next few hours fly so you can get Lucy in and find out what's going on. I can't believe the vet wouldn't give you an x-ray and said to just "wait and see" - wait and see for what?! Praying for your puppy, and that whatever is wrong can be treated quickly and easily. I'm sorry this is happening and that you are under so much stress. Dogs are our babies, too. Please keep us updated!!

What day is Mother's Day in the UK? I've heard a lot of talk about it on these boards so I'm just curious. Ours is May 12.

I love the idea of having a game to see who will have their baby when! I'll have to think about it before I make any guesses...

I had my 37 week appointment today. I haven't had any more contractions and declined the cervical exam. I'll probably let them do it next time, though. My blood pressure was high. :( The nurse mentioned how high it was and then took it again and it was even higher (I think her comment made me nervous). They checked it again at the end of my appointment and it was still high so they sent me to have labs drawn for preeclampsia. I don't have swelling, headaches, etc., so I'm hoping it's just a fluke or due to the anxiety of being 9 months pregnant or eating too much junk food this week but I guess I'll find out. They're supposed to let me know tomorrow. Other than that, the appointment went fine. Group B strep test came back negative.

I know I missed a lot of things but I'll catch up ASAP! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany I am so sorry to hear about what you have been going through :( I know its easy for me to say but try not to worry too much. Dogs pick things up like that all the time and end up with sharp objects getting stuck. When you go back to the vet you need to try and push for an x-ray, you know your dog and know when something isn't right. Normally they can remove things like that pretty easily and something small like a needle shouldn't cause too much damage inside. Let us know what happens anyway :hugs: 

Laura, I love how organised your drawers are haha. Oh and the wallpaper in the nursery is lovely :) you will have to let us know how the hospital appointment goes on Monday. 

Hayley, love the little easter outfit :) and I like the idea of guessing when we think people will have their babies....I don't even know where to start though!! I'd have to go back to the first page as I can't remember everyone's due date. 

I feel really heavy today, as soon as I stand I feel the need to go for a pee and just getting pressure around my lower bump. I have slept really well all week too, its been rather nice :) 

My to-do jobs for the next few days is go and buy some storage type things. Not sure exactly what I am looking for though. LO's room is just full of stuff and it is irritating me, it needs to be put away. Then I need to go on a search for some nursing bras. 

My mum gave me her electric breast pump, washed it ect earlier and plugged it in to make sure it worked ok. Being curious I decided to stick it on as I wasn't feeling much suction when I put it on my hand.....OMG haha it REALLY hurt!!! Shocked me too because I didn't realise it sucked you in so much. 

How many of you are producing colostrum? I haven't had anything yet... :shrug:

Lindsey, mothers day is this Sunday here. I always assumed it was at the same time everywhere.... :/ learned something new ay :O) 

Hopefully everything is fine with your BP, was you stressed or anything the day of your appointment? I know stress can really elevate it. Mine was high - well higher than usual at my last appointment. It has always been really low but was elevated, she just said we will have to monitor it. 

Got my MW appointment on Monday so we will see what she says about the growth thing. I was going to ring her this week but I have been really busy and just not got around to it. Then before I knew it the end of the week was here, so I will just speak to her Monday.


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> My stepmum went in to labour at work with her first, waters broke there and everything haha.

Oh my gosh I would die! My worst fear was them breaking at school in front of a class of horrified teenagers, but unless that happens tomorrow I have managed to get out of that! I hope your feeling is right and your LO comes early (although not too early!) so you don't have to wait around! 
:haha: at the breast pump story! That is scary though if it hurts! I only have a manual one so hopefully it won't be so bad. I've had no leakage of colostrum at all yet, which of course I am worried about. I've convinced myself that means I am the breast version of a desert and will never be able to bf!



I Love Lucy said:


> *Sarah*, are you planning to use cloth wipes in addition to cloth diapers or will you be using disposable wipes?
> 
> .

I actually just got my reusable wipes yesterday! I had always planned to use them at home, and disposables when out as I wasn't sure how to take the reusable ones out since they'd be wet. But the kit my SIL got us (from cheeky wipes, not sure if they do US though!) has a wee bag that you use to take them out with you, so I'm thrilled that I'll be able to use them when out and about too. I think throwing them in with the nappies will be so easy that it won't ever be a big deal to use them :) so I'm really pleased about that decision. Now, I did buy 5 packs of 60 disposable wipes in a sale to get us started, so I have all of those to get through before I really get stuck into the reusables! 
If I had my way I would buy so much more cloth/natural stuff! But I am restraining myself until I know the gender and then I am going to get lots more! I actually just got two nappy mesh bags and some newborn prefolds in the mail today, so that has satisfied me for a little bit!

So sorry about your dog :hugs: keep us updated on how she is. I really hope it's just an awful coincidence and she didn't eat the needle, but dogs are so stupid sometimes! Your vet should never have taken that chance :growlmad: and should have x-rayed her straight away.

*Laura* how is your arm after your whooping cough? Mine was agony! That's great news about thinking about bf! You can always give it a go and if it doesn't work, or you don't like it, then move on to formula. But you might get on great with it and keep going! I think the important thing is not to put any pressure on yourself and see how you feel about it all when it happens. I'm really hoping it works out for me, but am trying to be sensible and know that if it doesn't, at least I did my best and tried. 

*Hayley* I am buggared if I know what I'm going to do about this due date! I suppose speak to the hospital next week, and reiterate to my mw the week after my concerns if no change, and failing all that, start bribing LO out so induction is never an issue!!
Lol at your LO burrowing out! But hopefully that means they are getting ready to go and will be all set for your c section with no worries! That outfit for LO for Easter is flipping adorable!!! I love it! And btw I am so jealous that you know he will be here to wear it! I'm thrilled that you will have him here soon, but definitely jealous as well!!
And I love the idea of guessing who will go first! Will do my guesses at the bottom of the post! 

*Lindsey* what's weird is that I believe Father's Day is the same date there and here (mid June?) but our Mother's Day is always in march before Easter. And helpfully, right next to my mum and granny's birthdays...
Hopefully your bp being high was just an anomaly, with no other signs of pre- e I would imagine it is.

Ok so...guesses for who will "pop" first! I feel pressure as the first to go!

1. Hayley - 26th March, 6lb 11oz
2. Lauren - 29th March, 8lb 6oz
3. Lindsey - April 1st, 7lb 2oz
4. Alex - April 2nd, 7lb 14oz
5. Laura - April 3rd, 8lb 4oz
6. Brittany - April 6th, 5lb 7oz (I imagine both Brittany and Aiden are very petite!)
7. Me (hopefully!) - April 9th, 7lb 7oz (please god!)

I'm sure I've missed people :huh: will amend after checking out the front page! Also, disclaimer, I am not a good guesses at all!!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Aww I'm sorry to hear about the problems with your dog. Like Lauren said, dogs tend to be very resilient and something as small as a needle probably won't do too much harm - but I would certainly insist on an xray just to put your mind at rest. Hope she's ok!

*Linzy* - Oh I hope the pre-eclampsia tests come back negative. When will you find out?
It would be unusual to have it and not have any other symptoms so *fingers crossed*.
My blood pressure is always high when they take it but fine when I check it at home, I think those places stress people out and cause BP to go high!

*Lauren* - Thank youuu! I find stupid things like Easter outfits so exciting!
Now I'm on the hunt for an Easter gift for the baby - it hadn't crossed my mind until my Mum showed me what she'd bought for him! EEEK! And so it begins - a lifetime of present buying for my own child!! HOW bizzare?!

Ooh I've been getting that pain in the lower bump. Its horrible! I think your little Bean has dropped :D
Yay for sleeping well!

I was wondering about whether anybody has produced colustrum too - I haven't had anything at all! 
Its not a worry to me coz I can't BF anyway but I was thinking about how if I _could_, it'd be something else I'd be stressing myself out over right now as there seems to be literally nothing there!

*Sarah* - Aww what a pain :/ I think your plan is a good one - just raise your concerns with the hospital and again with the midwife. Just make it clear that you're NOT happy to go too far over your original due date. What does OH think about it all?

Yeah hopefully they'll be all set for the c section - though my friend came over last night and told me a horror story about her c section!
She said her daughter was really well engaged when she had her section, and so they had to pull her back out of the birth canal with forceps and the babies face was all cut and bleeding! :wacko:

This "friend" is one of those people who is always full of horror stories though, and likes to try to make me panic wherever possible - so I'm trying to ignore her. She talks a lot of crap and lies a lot - I'm not sure why we're friends come to think of it lol!

Oooh loving the guesses! I so don't want to go first though lol! I'm scared!!! I never go first for anything - I'm one of those people who likes to hang back and see how other people get on before I take my turn! :haha

*AFM* - My hunger is ridiculous. This child is going to come out at about 12 lbs at this rate - I had spaghetti bolognese for my tea, a slice of cake, a packet of quavers, then my Dad went to the chippy for my mum so I asked him to get me a fishcake, I ate that - and I was sent a load of Easter Eggs to review for the blog, so I opened one of those and munched my way through that too!
And I am STILL starving!!! So much for my low fat diet - watch, I'll be in hospital again tomorrow with the bloody gallstones! 

*TMI question* - does anybody feel like they've got pressure in their bum?! I can't explain it really - but it just feels like when the baby moves, I can feel it in my bum?! Kind of like I need to *go* - but I don't actually need to?!


*Guesses* - I'm going to keep a little list of everybody guesses so we can see at the end how we all did! :D

Here are mine:

Nicola (nuttynicnak) - I think she's actually had the baby already!
Lindsey - March 20th, 7lb 8 oz
Me - March 26th, 7lbs 12oz
Laura - March 30th, 8lbs 8oz
Lauren - April 1st, 8 lbs 7 oz
Alex - April 3rd, 8lbs 8oz (Girl!)
Brittany - April 4th, 6 lbs 12 oz 
Sarah - April 5th, 7lbs 3 oz (Boy!)
Brooke - April 7th, 8 lbs 10 oz (Girl!)


----------



## linzylou

My doctor said they would call tomorrow if the results were abnormal. I'm calling them regardless because I really want to make sure! 

The first thing the nurse said when she put the cuff on was, "Dr. So-and-So says we should give you ladies a minute to settle down before we take your BP but we can't because we're so busy." Then she said, "Oh, your BP is high!" (The bottom number was in the 80's.) So she tried again right away and it was even higher (140's/90's). I asked if she could take it at the end of the appointment after I'd been sitting down for a few minutes and she said yes. Doctor comes in and asks me what's going on with my BP, am I stressed, etc., and I'm getting nervous because I _wasn't_ stressed until now. She measures my bump and checks the baby's heartbeat and then says she'll give me a few minutes to chill before they take my BP again. Well, 5 seconds after the doctor leaves the nurse comes back in to check my BP and it's still high (duh, it's only been a few minutes!!) so they send me down the hall for blood work and yeah. I should have stood my ground and asked to wait a few more minutes!

I'm trying not to think too much about it until I know for sure but I'm secretly worried that if I do have preeclampsia, I'll have to be induced and/or end up with an emergency C-section. My mom is letting me borrow her BP machine so that I can have some peace of mind (I hope!!) while I wait.

*Nursery* - Ours is 99.9% done. I found some cheap cloth organizers that fit _inside_ my dresser drawers so I've been using those for everything. I have another one that hangs inside the closet that has space to hang clothes and then cubby-holes at the bottom. I still need a clothes hamper and we are waiting on our new washer/dryer so I can do one more small load of laundry.

*Colostrum*, I first noticed it around Christmas! It freaked me out. Now it doesn't appear unless I squeeze it out, which I don't because it _still_ freaks me out. I know it's natural but still weird to see for the first time. For now, I have one day-time nursing bra and two nighttime bras that feel like sports bras. They're really comfortable. I have a single electric pump but am too scared to stick it on me - especially after Lauren's comment! :lol: 

*Pressure* - Yes! Sometimes I even feel like LO is pinching my bum from the inside. I've felt her hiccups in my bum a few times, too. And little punches or "swirls," which I'm guessing are her hands. So weird. 

I'll be back with my guesses!


----------



## I Love Lucy

DH and I went to a different vet and he did an x-ray right away and I'm pleased to say there was no needle. He then said that it's possible that the bloody stool she had yesterday was due to the needle passing through but since the other vet never did an x-ray we won't ever know if she did indeed swallow one. I do have to get a fecal sample though to take back in today so we can rule out any parasites being the cause of all of this. In the meantime, Lucy is on some meds to help with inflammation. I feel so much better after going to this new vet. I feel like he didn't just brush off mine and DH's concerns like what the other vet did and he actually did something rather then just telling us to wait and see. Lucy has been doing good today though trying to give her, her medicine is a pain. I keep having to hide it in stuff but she is so smart that she'll pick it out of whatever I had hidden it in. :haha: Thanks everyone for the support, it is very appreciated. :hugs:

*Lindsey*, I'm sorry your blood pressure was high. Hopefully the test for preeclampsia comes back and that the cause of the high blood pressure is just nerves. Glad your group b strep test came back negative. 

*Lauren*, I'm not producing any colostrum either. From what I've read though it doesn't seem to be unusual or anything to be concerned about. I guess it's just one of those things that some people deal with before delivery and others don't. 

Hope your appointment goes well Monday!

*Sarah*, I was stocking up on disposable wipes and got quite a few more disposables at my baby shower so I'll be going through all of those before I start with the cloth wipes but now that SIL has explained to me how you use them as far as wipes solutions and such go I feel good about switching to those entirely after I'm out of disposables (though I may keep a box on hand for those times I get behind on laundry or something). I've been buying a lot more cloth stuff though ever since I made the decision to use cloth diapers. I even plan to buy the reusable nursing pads instead of the disposable ones.

*Hayley*, I occasionally feel like I've had pressure in my bum but I've also been dealing with constipation off and on so I'm thinking the pressure I feel is more so due to that then anything else.


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, I could kiss you for guessing my little one will be so little! If that comes true, I will be forever indebted to you!
Way an awful story your friend told you!! Although she doesn't sound like a great friend at all :wacko: I used to have a similar friend when I was younger, lied about everything, and I think it stems from insecurity, especially coupled with trying to scare other people and make them feel worried.
I am waggling my finger at your not so low fat diet! Your gallstones will go nuts! But it does sound delicious! I got a pile of chocolate from school today, I plan to eat most of it this weekend :haha: another reason I will be shocked if my LO is as small as you say! 
With dh and my due dates, he says so little sometimes goodness only knows what he's thinking! I think he thinks I'm being maybe a tad over dramatic about it all and that LO will come when they come...but he's a man. What does he know?!

*Lindsey* great service from your nurse :dohh: no wonder your bp reading was high, being rushed and worried!!! But hopefully having the bp monitor at home will provide peace of mind. And if the worst does happen and you do end up being induced or c-section, at least you'll know it's best for LO.
I got some ikea drawer organisers, but should have gotten more as they are soooo useful! 

*Brittany* the wipes SIL got me come with a bottle of oil to make wipe solution, and instructions on how much to use etc, and it seems so simple compared to what I had thought. I think I'll keep some disposable wipes on standby as well for emergencies- the bum will always need wiped so I'm 100% sure we will get through them in what seems like no time!
So glad to hear that Lucy either didn't swallow, or has passed the needle. And that the new vet was so much better. And damn dogs with their medication! They always know...no matter what you try to do!! I used to have a dog called Lucy too, and I'm assuming that's what your username on here refers too? 

*Afm* last day at work all done without a single tear! Well done me! I was overwhelmed again by the generosity of everyone, especially one class who got me lots of very nice presents and wrote lovely comments in my card about how I made geography so fun and easy to understand, and how they love it because of that, which is pretty much the best thing a teacher can hear! So in the end I had a great last day, but I won't know what to do with myself until LO comes!

In bad news...a colleague got Simon and I matching mugs that say "best mum/dad ever!".........I smashed mine already :cry: worst mum ever?!?!?!?! Is that a bad omen?!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My SIL got me these little cube things (I think they're called Ruby Moon Natural Wipe Bits) that you just dissolve in a spray bottle of water to make your own wipe solution. Then you just spray the wipes when you're ready to use them. After talking to her they do seem so much more simple then I had originally thought. In my head I kept thinking you used them dry and I just thought they would be awful at cleaning up a very poopy diaper so I was rather put off by them. Now I'm pretty excited to get started with them. :lol: How many do you plan to have? I have 3 that my SIL got me and then I just ordered 24 more so I'll have 27 total. 

I came up with the username years ago on some other message board. It actually became my username because I Love Lucy happened to be what was on the television when I was creating an account (I'm terrible and coming up with usernames). But now I have a dog named Lucy so I think it's funny that it's still a relevant username. 

So glad you had a good last day at work. I'm sure you'll get your to-do list completed in no time now that you're on maternity leave. 

I'm sorry you broke you mug though. Could you maybe buy a replacement? If it makes you feel better, I wouldn't be surprised if I did something similar since I'm so uncoordinated. I think by now people know breakable gifts are just not a good choice for me. 

In other news, finally got the last of my frozen meals made so my freezer is stocked up. Glad to have one less thing to do on my list.


----------



## doggylover

I think I could get a replacement mug, but I would feel so weird buying myself a best mum ever mug :haha: it would feel a bit presumptuous incase I suck at the whole thing!

The kit I have came with 25 wipes which are 15cm by 15cm which I've read are enough for one 'normal' poop diaper as you can fold it and kind of use it twice, if that makes sense? and then I have maybe around 15 smaller ones that came preloved with the nappies I bought off eBay. I figure since they won't need to be dried as mine soak in the water/solution, and will be washed almost every day (at the start anyway) then that should be plenty. If not I have our many disposables to fall back on until I can buy more! 

Ahh, ok well I had at first assumed that your username was reference to the TV show! It's so hard to think usernames up, I agree! I sometimes read people's on here and wonder how they decided on it. I joined here just after one of our dogs got put down, so I guess that was in the fore front of my mind.

:thumbup: for all your meals getting done! I was just wondering earlier when I should schedule to do mine. Definitely before the kitchen 'big clean'!!! What's next on your to do list?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think the next thing on my to-do list will be cleaning the bedroom closets. It's starting to get to the point that majority of the things on the list are things for DH to do but he's a horrible procrastinator. I'm really going to hound him to take care of cleaning the garage tomorrow so that I can pull my car in there and clean that out so I can get the car seat installed so that's done. Nothing makes me more irritated then being slowed down because he's taking forever to get things done. What's next on your list?


----------



## doggylover

Our lists sound very similar! My car is for the cleaning on Wednesday, and the cupboards will be sometime the week afterwards (and I am suddenly wondering where all my pre-pregnancy clothes are as I feel like I haven't seen any in a long time!) 

Other than that shampooing the carpets, and then going room by room and cleaning them from top to bottom. I think I'll start with the most recently decorated I.e. the easiest, and work my way up to the kitchen which needs every cupboard emptied and scrubbed. Time to get the washing up gloves out I think!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hello, I'm on my phone at the moment so I'll be on later to have a proper catch up. 

Pup went yesterday :( so I have been really upset. But at least it's done now, if I kept putting it off it would never have happened. She is living with another dog too, she will love that. So I've done what was best. 

I have had a right cleaning head on. I cleaned the inside of the car the other day - which was a little hard! I'll be leaving the outside to some car cleaners though lol. I really need my windows cleaning but I keep forgetting to look one up, I'd do them myself if I didn't live on the first floor!! But little things are really getting to me, seeing dust on a windowsill drives me mad. I have to clean everything!!! 

Sleeping is a nightmare at the moment, always is when Adam is home. I'm looking forward to sleeping by myself in the week :) 

Oh god, my heart almost stopped yesterday. I went for a wee and when I wiped there was loads of fresh blood on the tissue :shock: .... But then realised it had come from the back end rather than front. Which is a relief but now I'm wondering if I have bloody hemorrhoids :dohh: it didn't carry on bleeding and I have no pain so we will just see how it goes. Damn body!!


----------



## BStar

Hiya Ladies, well I have just finished another mammoth catching up on this page. I'm honestly terrible. I can do really well for a few days then I get busy and by the time I get back I'm days and weeks behind. It was definitely a lot easier to keep up when I was working and could have a read through while I was at work. I was a lil worried that someone may have had the baby already and I missed it but luckily that doesn't seem to have happened yet. Unless like nuttynicnak has had her bubba like Liverpoollass predicated.

It seems everyone is going great guns with their to do lists, Mine is slowly dwindling down but I feel like I'm not getting through it fast enough coz I have been getting tired easily and trying to rest up a lot.

I had my baby shower 2 weeks ago now and got a lot of lovely stuff. The party it's self was full on as there were about 40 adults and 10 running around my mum and dads house. Luckily my cousin and aunty were there to help out, otherwise it would have been even more stressful. We mainly got a lot of clothes a lil accessory type things and a few people gave us cash in a card which was helpful to get a few things like the change mat and some other things we hadn't bought. I still have a few things to get but I'm going shopping with mum and dad tomorrow so I'm hoping to get most of the last things crossed off the list.

I officially totally finished work on the 1st of march, as I ended up working 3 days one week and then 4 the next, so I claimed sick leave for the days I wasnt in and it means my official maternity leave started at the start of march which mean I don't have to go back to work until the start of march 2014. My gosh that sounds soooo far away. 

I went for my 36 week appt on the 26th feb and did the strep-b swab test (over here we have to do the swab ourselves). Then she checked my blood pressure and decided it was too high, so took me through to the maternity ward to be checked in and taken to the antenatal assessment room (which was in the labour ward). I ended up have a ctgbor fetal trace done to check bubs heart rate and movement and quarterly hour blood pressure checks for an hour. Then they took bloods to test my platelets again. I ended up in there for a total of 4 hours and then was allowed home as my bp had one down and was told my platelets were down again to 106. On the Saturday we had our prenatal class which I found very interesting and which included a tour of the maternity and labour wards and the birthing rooms. I found out that my hospital has 10x single bed rooms and 2x 2 bed rooms. So on the Sunday I had to back to the hospital and have another ctg and bp monitor and more bloods drawn. Well my bp was fine but there was a drop in baby's heartrate and my platelets came back at 88. So they made me stay in hospital overnight. They let me go home Monday but I was back for another check Tuesday and the had dr appt on Wed wheremy bp was high again so I got sent to the hospital again for more monitoring and then sent home after an hour. The nurse spoke to the dr on call who asked when my next appt with my dr is and I said 13th march and he said to just see my dr then, which was a week away and seems kind of a wait since I had been at the hospital for monitoring everyday for 5 days. So I'm currently unsure what my bp is doing. I do know that the worst it got to was 152/95 and the best was 120/70. I have however gotten very good at determining when my lil wriggler of a child has wriggled away from the monitor when it is on my belly lol. I'm also very familiar with the midwives and ward clerks at my hospital hehe and feel more confident knowing where I will be giving birth and staying if my platelets are fine enough for me to have this bub at my local hospital. Oh and the whole overnight stay prompted me to pack an organise my hospital bag as I was being a bit slack, but that made me get my bum in gear and realise at any time I could be in the hospital and not allowed out until I have had the baby. 

Ok well as per usual another long post from yours truly. Sorry to go on.

Holy Moly just realised I'm 38 weeks today!!! Wowwsers!!!! Also I should probably update my ticker...... Lol


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzy* - Glad I'm not the only one with the pressure feeling! :dohh: your nurse - it sounds like little wonder why your BP was high!!!

*Sarah* - Haha! I do think your baby will be teeny. We'll see very soon! :happydance:
Oh what a nightmare about the mug - certainly not a bad omen, just a sign that you've got butterfingers! Just don't drop the baby and you'll be fine! :haha:
I would just buy a replacement and pretend it never happened!

*Brittany* - Glad to hear that the dog is ok!

*Lauren* - eeek! I hope you haven't had any more bleeding episodes, can do without scares like that at this late stage I'm sure!!!!

*Brooke* - I'm sorry to hear about your hospital stays :/ I had one recently myself and its a real pain - but definitely true that it gives you a kick into shape with the hospital bags!!!

*Hospital Bags* - Brooke reminded me, I've been meaning to say - when I was in hopsital for a few days with the gallstones, I luckily had my hospital bag with me - but being in there made me realise a few things I hadn't packed that would have been REALLY handy!!!

_*Wipes for ME_ - I was only in for gallstones and I still couldn't be bothered lugging myself to the shower multiple times a day, so I imagine after giving birth that feeling would be intensified! It is SO hot and stuffy in the hospital, I really wished I had packed some wet wipes for myself to freshen up between showers (I had them in my baby hospital bag, which I didnt have with me!)

_Hair clips/bobbles_ - I always intended to put these in and hadn't got around to it, but again - SO hot in there, really could have done with them!

_PJ bottoms_ - I was made to walk upstairs to a different floor for a scan, and I was wearing a night dress - the floor I had to go to was full of people who were NOT staying in hospital and were just day cases, so were all in their everyday clothes - I felt SO embarrased standing there in a night dress to my knees with nothing covering my pasty legs! I have made sure to pack a pair of PJ bottoms just incase I have to walk anywhere when there are strangers around!

_ Lip balm/vaseline _ - I'd heard people mention this but thought that I wouldnt need it as I dont usually use it. But lips dry out FAST in stuffy hospitals!

_Phone numbers/charger_ - My phone battery was dead, I didnt have my charger and Jon wasn't aware I had gone into hospital - and I don't know his new number from memory! I had no way of contacting him and it was HORRIBLE

My hospital bag is bursting at the seams now but I feel much more prepared!! I'm probably panicking more than most people as I know my stay will be at least 3 days for a c section - but any one of us could end up staying in longer than thought or going into hospital for reasons other than the birth unexpectedly (like me and Brooke!) so its def worth having it ready and being over prepared!

*AFM* - Mum and Dad went away today for the week, so Jon & I are treating it as our last week alone before the baby arrives! Eeeek! What a scary thought!

I'm hoping I dont go into labour while they're away!!! I have had LOTS of period pains low down in the past 24 hours, but no back pain or sign of any plug - so I'm assuming its ok!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oh also, Sarah - we were talking a while back about cruises? I wrote a big post on my blog about our cruise with lots of piccies if you wanted to have a nosey! :D

https://sparklesandstretchmarks.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/epic-post-cruising_10.html


----------



## MrsHippo

Right here are my predictions :)

1. Hayley - 26th March
2. Alex - 28th March 
3. Lindsey -29th March 
4. Sarah - 30th March
5. Me - 31st March (just have a feeling she will be here by the end of the month) 
6. Laura - 2nd April
7. Brittany - 3rd April
8. Brooke - 7th April

I haven't put weights as I honestly don't have a clue!!! I wasn't sure if anyone other than Hayley was having a section? Memory like a badgers bottom, I tell you.

Brooke, sorry to hear you have been in hospital. At least things are ok though, lets hope you don't have too many further problems with your BP. 

Usernames - my username is one I use for all sorts. I have a hippo (posted a photo at bottom :)) he is a door stop but lives on the end of my sofa, his name is Mr Hippo :haha: but whenever I have to create usernames I am always sitting next to him so I just took the name Mrs Hippo. 

Posted a couple of other photos too, one of my belly which was taken a couple of days ago. I have grown so much over the last couple of weeks to a point where I am actually outgrowing my maternity tops :cry: I don't know what is going to be said at my MW appointment tomorrow, when I measured big I didn't actually think I looked THAT big, but now, wow!!! I struggle to do anything now....walking is difficult too!!

Then I have posted a photo of some little Ralph Lauren booties which OH's auntie brought us from TK Maxx :winkwink: Oh and a photo of some shoes which I am planning on treating myself to as a ''well done to myself for going through 9 months of pregnancy'' gift :D they aren't online or in the shop yet though which is rather annoying so thats why I took a photo instead. 

Hayley, I have been getting lots of period type pains too recently. My lower back is killing me today as well, although think that is related to a bad night as my hip/legs are hurting too. Not had anymore blood thank god. I have noticed that I have lots more discharge, its watery though.... I read that it is common towards the end of pregnancy but how do I not know its me leaking waters? I'd have thought there would be a significant amount of water even if it was just trickling out?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo(26).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









photo(27).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









photo(28).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









photo(29).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

*hayley* thanks for the link, I will have a wee read when I'm done here! Also :thumbup: for that hospital check list. Good to know what is actually needed in hospital and what is useful. Luckily I have it all but the phone charger packed, which I should definitely do as I am awful at forgetting to charge mine! That is definitely scary that this is yur last real week alone! I keep doing things/going places and thinking "next time I'm here I will probably have a baby!" It just all seems like its getting so close, but yet seems so far away at the same time. I'm so jealous that you know exactly when LO will get here :growlmad: :haha: 

What are your plans for your week alone with Jon?

*Brooke* so glad to hear from you! Sounds like you are well prepared now for LOs arrival! I'm glad your shower went well (even if it was hecticl that many people there all for you is amazing!) I can't relieve how much you've been in hospital, but glad that everything seems ok with both you and LO, even if there are still question marks over your bp and generally what's happening. They haven't mentioned or thought about pre-eclampsia? That's really the only thing I know which makes bp go high :haha: hopefully at your next appointment (same day as mine!) they will say that you don't need to be back in hospital for any stays until LO is on the way, and you won't have to worry too much about the hospital bag not being ready!

*Lauren* :rofl: at "memory like a badgers bottom"! And if my baby comes on the 30th I am coming over to hug you for making it happen! I love the pic of those little bootees, they are absolutely adorable. And those shoes are intense - no way could I wear shoes that high! I'd break my leg! 
Some of my maternity clothes are also a little...erm....tight is an understatement. One maternity vest doesn't stay down farther than my disfigured belly button - and it was my go to when nothing else fitted. So the next few weeks should be fun, living in basically tent clothes!
I'm sure seeing the blood on the tp must have almost given you a stroke. Not that it's any better coming from the back end, hopefully it isn't too bad 'back there'.
With cm I get loads, but it comes out more slowly than I imagine waters would? I imagine if any of it were to come out that it would gush, even if it was just a little. Also, this is totally gross, but someone on another thread said that you'll know it's your waters because of the distinct smell - and I quote "like semen...or decomposing grass" :huh: :shrug: not sure how they are the same, but there you go!

*Afm* not much new. My hip was really sore last night and today which made it hard to walk the dog, so we were going so slowly, and I felt sooo pregnant and fat! My face is puffy (despite the lies my family keep telling me!) which makes me feel soooooo fat :(

My sisters best friend is pregnant. She's 31 and has been trying for a few years. But when she first went to the dr she was told her pregnancy was ectopic and she would miscarry :shock: just from her abdomen being felt. It wasn't, thank heavens, but since then she's been very sick, and had lots of pain (which is why they thought ectopic in the first place) she's now 18 weeks but is miserable because she is terrified something is going to go wrong, and isn't enjoying it because she's in so much pain. I feel so bad for her, and it made me realise how lucky I've been. I know that some of you ladies have also (and at continuing to) had a really rough time, and as much as I'm ready for LO to be here, I have loved being pregnant and just feel so lucky that I've had such an easy time so far. Long may it continue into labour and birth :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

My first photo was from 33 weeks and the second is 35 weeks, 6 days. I think I look massive compared. I don't have that round look anymore :(
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









35 w 6 d.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Lauren there is a definite difference in your pics, but I think you look just perfect! Remember how close we are now! So every time I feel huge and puffy faced and horrific, I remind myself that we are allowed to now because we are pretty much ready to go!

Hayley, I read your blog post and that holiday sounds amazing! I'm off to look at holidays in the independence, and see if there is any possible way we would ever be able to afford such an amazing holiday!! 

So I don't think I've ever uploaded a bump pic? Not any time in the recent past (as in the last 25 weeks lol!) but I took one yesterday, so here we go! Please excuse the straggly hair- it was wet, not just gross and greasy :haha: because my top is sitting funny at the back it makes me look like I'm ready to topple over! I'm huge!!!
Also. It makes me so sad to look at the picture because despite being a D cup now, my boobs look so small, again emphasising how ginormous my bump is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura91

Had a quick scan though but will do a proper catch up when on the laptop..

Bleeuugghhhhh ...is exactly how I feel today Well how I've felt for the last couple of days. Still got this bloody cold Can't seem to shake it off! 

Last couple of nights I've had what I'm guessing are BH during the night - woken up with belly ache, the kind you get when you think you need the bathroom due to a dodgy belly 

Really struggling to sleep too, due to these belt aches, the fact I can't breathe through my nose hardly, the return of heartburn and a stupid cough 

Plus I'm waking up anywhere from 7am to 9am every morning - great. 

Today I've felt really off it? Unsure whether its down to just feeling run down an tired though? 

I walked 10 houses down the road to my parents house today and was left with what felt like stitch in the lower left of my bump for a good hour after... LO has also been soooo active since - also lots of pressure in the top of my bump as if she's pushing her bum right up? 

So yeah, pretty poor post but at least it's an update! xxx


Ps Doggylover our bump photos look very similar (I think anyway!) x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I've made a note of your guesses :D 

Aww I think your bump looks cute. I wish mine was more obvious like that - yours looks big in a bump kind of way if that makes sense, whereas just looks like a big tummy! Just BIG all over the area rather than just like a bump - do you know what I mean?! 
I'd rather have your bump! :D

I actually think it looks like its changed because of something to do with where the baby is - does it feel like shes changed position? 

When I had my internal scan, they told me that Bean was laying on his side - I never imagined him laying that way, I always think of them laying flat - but if you think about it - if they're laying on their sides its bound to make a weird shape in our bumps!!!

I would get your midwife to be specific about what position she thinks baby is in. And if that doesnt answer anything, tell her how uncomfortable you are and demand a growth scan! Definitely mention the waters thing too - my sister had low fluid with her second baby and she didn't have a clue that she'd been leaking until they told her! So its def worth mentioning and ruling out.

I LOVE those Ralph Lauren booties! Awwww! And WOW at those shoes!!! I love shoes but I don't think I'd be able to walk in them! lol! You are brave!!! They are very striking though!

I have a pair of "post baby" shoes I got from OH for Christmas - I cannot wait to wear them!!!! I'll have to snap a pic to show you, they're Ted Baker and they're sooooo sparkly :cloud9:

*Sarah* - No problem! :) The Iglu website is def your best bet! The prices of cruises seem high but you only pay £150 deposit to Iglu and you dont need to pay the balance until 6 weeks before you sail, plus when you think it includes all your travel and meals and entertainment - its really not too bad! :D Especially the mini cruises.

We haven't got too much planned for our last week alone really! I just want a nice chilled week - we've had such a lazy day today! We've pretty much just lazed around on the sofa watching dvds, ordered pizza, and I had a pamper day - face mask, bubble bath,etc! :D 

Aww I'm glad you've enjoyed your pregnancy. I have hated mine lmao. Genuinely!!

I'm sure your labour will be smooth too! *fingers crossed* I think some people are just good at pregnancy - I'm not one of them!!!! 

My mum actually commented the other day that I shouldn't have any more children as all the problems I've had "show the drs were right and my body can't handle pregnancy" (because I was warned not to get pregnant until I'd had my thyroid gland removed) - I found that quite upsetting :/ I know I've had a few issues, but I'm almost at the end and I'm still alive!!! :growlmad: 

Aww yay for a Sarah bump pic!!!! I don't know what you're talking about - I was half expecting a picture of Mr Blobby from your descriptions!! Your bump looks lovely!!!! Mine looks much bigger than yours, you look lovely and proportioned! And I've changed my mind on the gender guess - I now think you're having a girl (I know old wives tales are a load of crap, but you're carrying high - similar to Lauren and Laura - and they're having girls :D)

*Laura* - Aww I'm sorry you're feeling rubbish :( I hope you feel better soon.

*Alex* - I'm wondering where Alex is! She was doing a lot of things to bring on labour - I wonder if she's gone in?!! 

*AFM* - Nothing new to report since earlier (more period pains!) - but I wanted to share some bump pics. I realised today that - although I've taken LOADS of weekly bump pics - I have never taken one of the bump bare! So I took some today - I think clothes mask how HUGE it is...it really is mahoosive!!!
I'm scared I'm having a 12lber :/

Also - thought I'd show my stretchmarks (second pic - they're under my belly button and to the right...and their are some that have just appeared on my right side which you can see in the first pic! Yay :/)

*Piercing* - does anybody have a pierced belly button? I had mine done years ago and its been closed over for about 10 years, but the holes were still visible - since my tummy has expanded, the place were the piercing is looks SO weird - its turned into a weird S shaped mark!!! Has this happened to anybody else?!
It looks disgusting - I'm worried its there to stay! OH thinks its just stretched skin and it'll go back to normal after but I'm not so sure!
I've included a pic of that too to show what I mean.
 



Attached Files:







100_3661.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









100_3653.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









100_3665.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I have my belly done too and although I haven't wore a bar for about a year and a half I still have a hole. I stick an earring in once in a while lol...I don't want it to heal up, I just never got around to getting a new bar. My hole has turned strange though, yours seems to have stretched downwards as mine has stretched across. It doesn't look very nice anyway. And OMG my tattoo next to my belly button :haha: its turned huge!! but not as bad as I thought it would, hopefully it will go back to its original size after. 

See I thought the bump change might be to do with her moving position but it doesn't feel like it. I'll get the MW to see. I will be talking to her about my concerns though. I read on the main forum yesterday about a girl going through the same as me, she was sent for a GTT but still awaiting results, if they come back clear she was being induced at 38 weeks. So we will see what they decide to do with me. 

I think I know which shoes you are on about if they are the glittery ted baker ones, do they have a bow on the front? I have seen some lovely ones in there. I LOVE my high heels, I have so many. Those wedges I like are a little high so I will have to try them on first but I love the look of them. I brought a huge pair of shoes a couple of years back and I have only wore them twice, both times I have fallen over and seriously injured myself :haha: first time I fell face forward down some stone steps and hit my shin, I had the biggest bump, it looked like an egg and I couldn't put much weight on it - that was before I had even left this property. Then the second time we had been out down town for a couple of hours, I had only had one or two drinks and walking to the next bar I fell and bloody fractured a couple of bones in my foot. Ended up crying then storming...well hobbling off to a taxi because my friends were laughing at me lol, then ended up in a&e getting it x-rayed. So those shoes are staying away!!!

Sarah, your bump looks so cute :) you are carrying really well. I agree with Hayley too about it being a pink bump :p I'm with you on the boob front, I went up to an F cup yet because my belly seems so huge my boobs have gone!! Depending on what I am wearing I will sometimes wear one of my 'enhancing' bras which even it out. They are uncomfortable though so won't wear one for long. 

Laura, I have been feeling off too. I don't know what it is though, just don't feel myself and a little nauseous. Oh and I have been getting bad stomach ache too, its hard to relieve it. If I got stomach ache before I'd lie on my front and it would get rid of it, now I can't do that :( 

I am sooooo itchy at the moment. I am literally ripping my body to shreds. My belly, legs, arms, boobs, back.....it just never ends. I have marks all over me from it. Adam keeps shouting at me lol but I just can't help it.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren keep an eye on the itching, after what I've heard from ladies on here about the liver problem I can never remember the name of, I am paranoid every time I have any itch! I have a great moisturiser from tesco which is for mums to be, I think it's called bump, which helps if I get too itchy. 
I cannot believe you have shoes that have broken bones in your foot! You are a crazy lady!

I am not a heels person at all. I'm pretty tall (just over 5'8) and all my friends are tiny, and Simon is only about 5'11 so I feel really uncomfortable wearing heels, like I'm a giant! And because I never wear them, I am now physically incapable of doing so! I walk like bambi when I have anything over a two inch heel on!! Some of my friends, and my mum, wear heels all the time because they are so tiny, but I am always in flats! 

I'm secretly pleased that everyone is saying I have a pink bump! Both Simon and I would be over the moon if LO is a girl. It's weird as I always, always wanted just boys, and of course honestly I won't care either way what we have, but because all the little ones in my family (5 under 5!) are boys, we just would both love a girl to be a bit different, and even more special! That said, everyone I know IRL thinks the baby is a boy :dohh: including Simon!!

Hayley I can't believe your mum said that to you! Yep, you've had a rough time, but you have come through it amazingly, and done a wonderful job of growing little bean, so I think it's a hugely unfair, and rude!, comment. I think every pregnancy is so different - in the future I could have an awful time, and you could have a plain sailing pregnancy, it just depends on which way the wind is blowing the night you conceive I sometimes think! :haha:
And don't worry, from the looks of it your nowhere near a 12lb baby!! 

I don't have my belly button pierced (I'm far too wimpy!) so can't comment personally, but I know my SIL piercing went INSANE when she was pregnant. It was pretty gross to see :haha: she wore a "pregnancy bar" in hers as long as she could - basically just a really long belly bar from what I remember!

Laura, I get really bad stitches when I'm out walking the dogs. I find rubbing the area helps, but I get maybe three or four in one walk and no idea what brings it on. I used to get them if I walk too soon after I eat, but now it's just whenever the fact takes my body! Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rubbish overall :hugs: 

Afm, I feel like the first day of my maternity leave has flown in! How did I ever have time to work and do other things?!?! I got up at 9 (to a phonecall from school about a job coming up in a nearby school they have put in a good word for me apparently!) and since 10 have been non stop cleaning and tidying and sorting! And now just made dinner and am about to walk the dogs. How I will fit this baby into my clearly hectic lifestyle I have no idea :rofl:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, you mentioning the carpets needing shampooed reminded me I have to do the same thing. I'm trying to work at it gradually this week rather then trying to do it all at once. I cleaned my kitchen last night and then I took care of the dining room this morning. Thinking tomorrow will be the living room, the entry/stairs, and the half bath. Then all that is left is upstairs which I should be able to do Wednesday. 

Your bump is adorable.

*Lauren*, sorry you have been upset over your puppy. :hugs: Just remember she's in a better home now and you did what was best for her. Perhaps you can still see her on occasion too? Might make you feel better about your decision to give her up if you see first hand that she has adjusted well to her new home and is happy?

As for the bleeding, were you straining to have a BM when it happened? I noticed that I will occasionally bleed after a BM if I've been straining but it doesn't happen any other time. Just wanted you to know you're not alone.

I think your bump looks lovely.

*Brooke*, sounds like you've had a lot going on. :hugs: Hope everything is good with your blood pressure on the 13th when you have your next appointment.

Glad your shower went well too and that you got many nice gifts. 

*Hayley*, glad you feel more prepared with your hospital bag. You mentioned several of the things that they said you should have in my birthing class. I kind of questioned the usefulness of some of the stuff but it's nice to know you confirmed several of them actually being needed.

*Laura*, sorry you're feeling so awful. Sending :hugs: your way!!

*AFM*, not too much to update. Finished the cross stich quilt and birth announcement I was working on. Will attach pictures though you have the excuse the poor quality. The ones I took on my camera were too big to post here so had to use my phone. 

Going to the leasing office tonight to sign our new lease. I can't believe we've already been here almost a year and it's time to decide whether we're staying or going (obviously we're staying). Really seems like we just moved in. Also need to go to the vet to pick up heartworm meds for my dog so I can give her, her next does in April. 

Tomorrow I have my next OB appointment and DH and I will be touring the birthing center.

Other then that, nothing else happening other then me just doing a bunch of cleaning/organizing.
 



Attached Files:







birth announcement.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 2









quilt1.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh yes Hayley, I knew I had forgotten to mention something - about your mum. I think it is very rude of her to have said that. Some family members can be really horrible sometimes, I don't know if they realise they are doing it? My mamma (mum's mum) can be really really nasty sometimes and I don't think she knows she is being like it. 

Soooo guess what, I am measuring 41 weeks!!!! I knew I was measuring big but OMG. So now I have been referred to see a consultant at the hospital and it is up to them whether they scan me or not however, mw thinks they will. She said they need to work out whether she is big or whether I have a lot of water or not. My mum reckons I have a lot of water as my belly is rock hard most of the time and we can't think of another explination for it.... As for the itching, she took blood for it. Said I will get results by Wednesday. Its to check for cholestasis or something and my liver function. She did say normally you get itching on your hands and feet though which I don't have. Its just everywhere else. Oh and she felt me and said she isn't breach!!! Yey!! she does think she has 'burrowed' in to my pelvis though and thats what is causing pain in my lower back and hips/top of legs. The mw also said 'if you can keep her in for the next 6 days that will be great, otherwise she will be premature' :shock: 

Sarah, glad your first day of mat leave has been a productive one :) its nice to have time to yourself isn't it.

Brittany, they are adorable :) I wish I had the patience to do something like that!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Oh before I forget, if any of y'all would like to be Facebook buddies feel free to PM me your name and I'll add you. I was thinking with it getting close to the end, updates regarding labor and pictures of the baby will be posted on there far sooner then I'll get around to posting here. Since we've been going through these 9 months together and I didn't want to leave y'all out. Don't feel obligated though, I understand people wanting to keep their identities private and such. I just ask that anyone who wants to become Facebook friends keep Aiden's name secret since we did not reveal it to our family and friends and not mention BNB. I use this site to do a lot of venting and I would hate for family to be able to find me here.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, hope everything works out with the tests. I can't believe you're measuring 41 weeks. Is it possible they got your due date wrong?


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren*, oh my gosh I can't believe you measure 41 weeks! Is that your fundal measurement? I think I've said before that I really do not trust that (I apparently grew 5cm in 3 weeks and then haven't grown since...but I know I have!) but it's good that you will be seen by the hospital just in case. Hopefully you just have lots of water protecting your little lady, and she is just perfect size. And...was there any thought that she would be coming out in the next 6 days?! Cross your legs tightly just in case :haha:

*Brittany*, I am very into owls at the minute so I love your cross stitch! Both are really beautiful, and I can't believe your were able to make them! I'd have had an eye out by now! Dh brought the carpet shampoo-er home today, so he is in charge of that tomorrow (he said its too heavy for me. I'm gutted, I was really looking forward to being disgusted at how filthy our carpets are!) while I'll do a few more bits and bobs. 
Enjoy your tour tomorrow, I hope it all goes well and you're happy with what you see, and good luck for your doctors appointment!

*Facebook* if any of you ladies are on Facebook I would love to be fb friends, as Brittany said, to get birth updates and pictures of your little cherubs when they are up! But again I totally understand if you don't want to be :mrgreen:
I'm Sarah Jay, and my profile picture is the one I posted below (so you can more easily find me! Not that I imagine there are a lot of Sarah jay's...it's an usual last name. Thanks for that one dh!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsHippo

I have heard lots of mixed stories about fundal measurements and that they aren't 100% ... We will see what the consultant says anyway, hopefully I won't have to wait too long for an appointment. My midwife will be ringing tomorrow morning. 

Even though I highly doubt she will make an entry within the next 6 days it does worry me that she said that!! 

I'm glad you have mentioned Facebook as I was thinking the same thing the other day. I'd hate for us all to give birth then end up not talking because we are too busy. My full name is Lauren Purdy and my piccy is the same as the one on here. I did change my privacy settings a while back so if you can't find me let me know and I'll look for you :)

Oh and I keep forgetting to say, we finally decided on a middle name :D so her name will be Beau Harper Goodson :)


----------



## doggylover

I added you :) 

I *LOVE* Beau's name! It beau-tiful! (Sorry that is a terrible pun :blush:) it's so unique, And I think it flows perfectly!


----------



## MrsHippo

Thank you :) the more I say it the more I love it. I wanted something different and I think her name is. 

It is strange going though your guys photos hehe..... when I talk to you on here I get an image of each of you (what you look like ect) and non of you are what I imagined. Well the three I have so far :p I am nosy and have to go through photos :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh I'm glad I am not the only creepy photo stalker then! :haha:

For some reason Lauren I always imagined you were fair haired, but you are SO dark! I was so surprised! Like you say, you build up a picture...but it's really based on nothing :haha:


----------



## linzylou

I found some of you on Facebook! And I also pictured Lauren being a blonde! I'm not very active on Facebook but I plan on being more so once the LO arrives. It's great finally having a face to go with the names and I can't wait to see everyone's babies when they arrive!

Beau's name is perfect! I love Harper, so cute.

Love everyone's bump pictures! 

I've been so hormonal this week. I feel like Seth and I can't have a conversation without it turning into an argument. I have no idea (other than hormones) why I'm so confrontational but it's not doing me any favors!! I'm glad he left for a few hours so I can cry and hopefully get it all out of me...but this is definitely not how I expected or wanted to feel the last 2 weeks! Maybe it's just hitting me that this is _the last two weeks_...and of course the anticipation/anxiety of labor!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I have episodes like that too. I can get really angry for no reason and everything irritates me, poor Adam gets the brunt of it normally. I do think its our hormones, we all have a lot on our minds too. Its only natural. I am sure it will pass, when you have calmed down maybe speak to Seth about how you feel. They need to be told to understand sometimes....

I expected you to be dark Lindsey. Sarah, had a flick through your wedding photos :) I am so jealous. You looked lovely. My photos aren't anything exciting, mostly me drunk out with friends haha. I haven't uploaded anything for a long time now though, haven't even posted my most recent holiday ones (not that I am a fb addict or anything :haha:) I just feel like I have some catching up to do :)

I don't know what to do tomorrow, I am meeting my stepmum on Wednesday for coffee/lunch but they are the only plans I have all week. I hate being stuck in at home all the time, might take a trip to IKEA. I'll end up with no money soon though with the amount I spend on fuel!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Oh well I'm glad I'm not the only one with the weird belly button! I hope they go back to normal after :/

Eeek at 41 weeks! Like Sarah said though, I think fundal measurements are a bit naff at telling anything!! You probably just have a lot of water! When is the consultant appointment?
I hope they do scan you, just to put your mind at ease a bit!

Did they say anything about what position baby is in?

I LOVE Beau Harper - that is beautiful :)

Lol @ the shoes! Yeah the Ted Baker ones have a big bow on the front! I <3 them, I can't wait to wear them!!

As for the itching, I'm the same - they tested me for the cholestastis and liver thing but it was fine (my hands and feet arent itchy either!) - its just an all over irritated itching feeling :/ Nothing seems to help!! Its very annoying.

*Sarah* - Aww you're like me but the opposite with the gender thing - all the kids in our family are girls, so we were pleased to be finally providing the boy! lol. I know what you mean, it does make it a bit special when everybody is excited as there hasn't been one of that gender for ages! :) 

Yeah it did really upset me what my mum said. I don't think she realised it would, but shes always like that! Shes quite mean but she doesnt realise!


*Brittany* - Aww the projects you've been working on are adorable! I wish I had the patience for things like that. So lovely to hand make something for the baby!

I hope your tour of the birthing center is good and more informative than mine was! 

*Linzy* - Aww I'm sorry you've been feeling so emotional :hugs: Its good to let it out now though - hopefully you're just getting it all out of your system and you'll feel much better in time for the birth!

*AFM* - Not much new here! Enjoyed my first day of mine & Jons last week alone! Although family members keep "popping in"! My cousin came over earlier and stayed for an hour, my aunty has just popped over and stayed an hour and another cousin has just text and said she's coming over tomorrow afternoon to take me out for lunch - its lovely of them and I get the feeling that there's been some kind of conspiracy behind my back to all rally round and "look after" me while my mum and dad are away! Which is sweet - but I kind of wish they'd all sod off lol.

We did manage to go out for a nice meal tonight though, just the two of us. Hard to beleive it may be the last time we can do that without having to plan babysitters etc!!! eeek!

*Facebook* - I've found Lauren and Lindsay and added you - Sarah I found you but for some reason its not giving me the option to add you!!

Anybody is more than welcome to add me - but same as Brittany, we're keeping the name a secret so please nobody mention it hehe - my name is Hayley McLean and my image is a baby scan photo! This link should take you to my profile: https://www.facebook.com/HayleyInWonderland


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I love the name you decided on. 

As for FB photos, I always look terrible in pictures other people take of me. I always dread when I get tagged in photos. :haha: I'll have to have a look through everyones photos when I have time. Will be nice to finally have faces to go with the names.

Lindsey, I'm sorry you have been having a rough time with Seth. I've been very hormonal with Aaron lately too. I actually burst into tears Sunday when he said it was freezing in the garage and he didn't want to clean it. I think I'm really starting to feel the pressure with it being at the end so I need everything to be done asap but he's not feeling the same thing so it drives me nuts. 

Hayley, I added you on Facebook. I also hope you and Jon are able to get some time alone while your parents are away. DH and I actually went out for dinner tonight, seems like it's the first time we've gone out alone in a long time. Really enjoyed getting to spend some time out with it just being the two of since it won't be that way once Aiden arrives.


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies quickly checking in, will be on laptop tomorrow so will update/catch up properly then! 

I'll do a bit of FB stalking and add the ones that have listed here :) Obviously my name's Laura so keep an eye out for my friend request ;) x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I sent you a friend request, Laura.

I have the worst heartburn/acid indigestion in the world today. It started at 2 AM last night and finally went away enough that I was able to go to sleep again around 3:30 AM. Now it's back. I can't wait until I'm no longer pregnant and can eat whatever I want and not have to worry about heartburn.


----------



## MrsHippo

Glad everyone likes my name choice :) 

I keep getting waves of panic everytime I think about how little time I have left!! I have a feeling I am losing my plug.... but I'm not 100%. Apparently it can have a blood tinge to it which mine doesn't have but I have heard and seen photos of other peoples and they don't always have colour in it. Been getting a lot more aches and pains too around my pelvic area and lower back. It tends to stay on one side at a time though. Maybe it means things are starting to get ready :shock: 

My mw rang earlier with my appointment to see the consultant - they can't get me in until a week on Thursday!!! Thats like the end of the month!!! I was hoping I'd be seen this week :( lets hope she doesn't grow much more within that time.


----------



## linzylou

I took down a lot of my Facebook pictures when I got divorced a few years ago and have been super lazy since then. Hopefully that will all change with the baby!

Seth and I are better. All of my pregnancy symptoms just make me feel so alone sometimes! Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. :)

Hayley, I hope you and Jon enjoy your alone time! So crazy to think that there will be a third little person joining us very soon.

Lauren, I can't believe they're making you wait that long! Did they seem very concerned? The doctors kept warning my ex sister-in-law (who was a type 1 diabetic and consistently measured ahead) that she was going to have a 10 lb baby...she had a c-section at 37 weeks due to her diabetes and the baby was barely 8 lbs. So maybe it was just your baby's position or amount of amniotic fluid or something?

I'm the same with the aches and pains. Everything is so random. This morning I had what felt like horrible gas pains but I didn't have to use the bathroom or anything but they went away before I could get excited. And I had a dream that my water broke. I woke up checking the sheets and everything!! I just wish I knew when/how LO was coming!

Brittany, my heartburn has gotten way worse. Like, Tums aren't cutting it anymore. I wonder if it's a sign?

Let us know how your doctor's appointment and tour goes!

As for me, I have a doctor's appointment today too. My labs for preeclampsia came back normal and my BP has been fine here at home...until this morning. :( It was almost as bad as it was at the doctor's last time. I don't know why and it's frustrating. I'm seeing my favorite doctor today so I'm not nervous or anything. I was gonna go have lunch with a girlfriend before my appointment but now I think I'll stay home and rest and then get Seth to go with me to the doctor just in case they don't want to send me home. I still don't have any swelling, protein in my urine, headaches, seeing stars so hopefully they won't mention induction or anything like that!! I've had a pretty uneventful pregnancy and I'd like it to stay that way! Wish me luck!


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* sorry to hear your hormones are playing up. Like you mentioned I think this waiting game we are now playing is awful, and definitely putting us a bit more on edge. I keep saying to Simon "I just wish he/she would get out!" And he is all :shrug: it'll happen when it happens. Really helpful :haha: men just don't get what we are going through ATM, and even though I know Simon is excited to meet LO, I think it's very different for us, and starting to send us all a little mad!!
Fingers crossed that your appointment goes well and there is no mention of induction and you get home safe and sound.

*Hayley* :haha: at your family all rallying round! That's so sweet of them, but at the same time I'm sure you just want a bit of peace and quiet! 

*Brittany* poor Aaron being forced into the cold garage by his pregnant wife :rofl: I know what you mean about them not feeling the pressure - its like they don't realise that the babies will be here so soon, and then we will all have no time to do ANYTHING let alone clean and tidy! In fairness, as I speak, Simon has been forced into the cold garage by his pregnant wife and is currently tidying it!! Got all our carpets, rugs and sofas shampooed today as well, so I can't complain that he is slacking. But gosh, we are filthy! The water afterwards was just :shock:!

*Lauren* I have no idea what a plug is like, so I'm no help here! But I think it all sounds very much like you are moving forward and LO is getting ready to make her appearance! That's so exciting, (and I am unbelievably jealous :haha:)
I wonder why it's taking them so long to get you to a consultant? But hopefully it's a good sign in a way as it means they aren't too worried about her size.

*afm* dh was off today so we poddled about and cleaned bits and bobs then went for lunch and took the dogs. It's so nice to be able to spend time together during the week! I'm sure he maybe wishes he could still have his days off without me annoying him though! :haha:
I slept so badly last night. My back was really sore, and my butt cheeks have started going numb when I lie on one side for too long! So not a comfy night. In the middle, I woke up and had what I would describe as a period pain and of course thought "yes! This is it!"
Needless to say it wasn't! 
I have another hospital appointment tomorrow (as with the last one I have no idea why!) but I'm hoping to sort out the issue with my due date. I'm going in like this --> :growlmad: until I get what I want! Then spending the day with my dad and nephew which will be lovely!
I honestly don't know where I fitted a job into my life.....


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, will they do a cervical check or anything at your appointment so you will know whether you have lost any of your plug?

I really hope you can somehow get in to see someone earlier. I would think it would be more urgent for you to be checked out, especially after you MW made that comment about you holding her in for the next 6 days.

*Lindsey*, Tums weren't helping me last night or this morning either. I haven't read about heartburn being a sign of labor though, I did read that once our babies engaged we might get some relief from it though since the baby won't be pushing on the stomach as much.

Glad you labs for preeclampsia came back normal. Sorry your BP is still up though. Hopefully they'll have some new ideas of what is causing it to be increased at your appointment today.

*Sarah*, so glad you got your garage cleaned and carpets shampooed. I've been gradually working at my carpets room by room. The dining room wasn't too awful since I've probably shampooed it 5 times the past week since I discovered one of the cats peed on the floor in there. The living room on the other hand was terribly dirty. It always amazes me how much dirt gets pushed into the carpet. Hardwood floors are definitely a requirement when DH and I look at buying a house in a year or two. Carpet is just not the way to go with 2 cats and a dog and then with young kids that will spill stuff I'm sure.

*AFM*, going to be getting ready for my doctors appointment soon. Really hoping DH will show up before I have to leave but since he left his phone at home I have no idea how long he'll be working today so may be going to this one alone. :( 

I also have a question for y'all, has anyone else been experiencing pain in between their legs? I don't really know exactly how to describe it but along my bikini line I have been noticing a lot of pain when I move around. I originally thought I just pulled a muscle or something when I was shoveling snow since I did slip a bit but it's still sticking around so now I'm thinking it's pregnancy related. I've also noticed some pain around my hip bone, especially on my right side. It almost feels like a burning sensation. I've been kind of wondering if maybe the baby has engaged at all and that's why I've been noticing the pelvic pains but then I had it at my last doctors appointment and she never said anything so I'm clueless.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany I get that pain your describing too. I can only describe it as a pulled muscle sensation...let us know how your doctor appointment goes anyway. They don't usually do internal checks here unless they need to so doubt they will, but you never know. 

I really don't have a clue what is happening. My mum reckons she will be here before I get chance to see my consultant - I'd be happy with that too, but back of my mind tells me I am going to have a few more weeks of aches and pains before she decides to show. I am a little annoyed that my appointment is so far away...there is nothing I can do about it though, there is no one to ring to see if there has been cancellations or anything. Also my mw told me I will have to tell the consultant what I am going for!!!! apparently she ''couldn't leave a note or anything'' so I will be telling the consultant why I am seeing him. I think that is a little bad. 

Oh and I don't think I mentioned this when I told you about the appointment, when my mw felt my lower stomach to see if she had dropped in to my pelvis it REALLY hurt. She was being gentle too. I am dreading being examined by the doctor next week if it hurts like that everytime I get touched. 

Sarah, lets hope you get some answers soon. Let us know how the hospital appointment goes!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Aww glad you and Aaron got to go for a nice dinner together! Its funny to think that these are the last times for us all being a twosome!! 
I keep thinking about it - like how next Wednesday will be Jons last day off before the baby arrives, so its our last day alone together! eeek! lol

With the pain - I've been getting the burning pain in my hip (especially at night) and the stitch type pain in my lower bump/bikini area for a while now. They did tell me a couple of weeks back that baby was engaged, so maybe that is why. 
Its pretty annoying!!

Hope your Drs appointment went well!

*Lauren* - Howcome you feel like you're using your plug? Is it just like....discharge? (sorry couldnt think of a less gross way of asking!)

I can't beleive they cant get you in until a week Thursday AND the consultant wont even know beforehand what you're there for!!! Thats ridiculuous!
Are you under a community midwife rather than one from the hospital?

This is what drives me mad - when I see midwives at the hospital they are fab and can pass messages between themselves and the consultant etc, when I see the community ones at the local centres they are always useless and they insist that they have NO lines of communications with the consultants...so whats the point?!! grrr!

*AFM* - had a nice day today, went out for a meal with my friend and spent the whole day catching up with her. 
But for some reason I've ended up in a really bad mood tonight for no apparent reason!
I think I overate and now I'm too full, uncomfortable and fed up. And my tooth has just decided to start aching. Yay.

I'm getting REALLY sick of the period pains and pain in my back when I walk too - if something was happening, fair enough but it doesnt seem to be and my periods will be back soon enough - I don't want the constant pain now thank you very much! :growlmad:

I actually wish I would just go into labour now coz I'm sick of being pregnant and just want it over and done with!!! I know I shouldnt complain coz at least I know that the longest I have to wait is 13 days from today and you ladies must be thinking I should stop whining and be pleased with that lol! But it still feels like forever away, and I'm SO dreading the operation :/

I've got the mw tomorrow morning - I'm thinking it MIGHT be my last mw appointment, as the following Friday is my pre-op appointment and the Tuesday after that is the c section?! eeeek!

*Alex* - where is she?!?!?!!? Does anybody else think she might have gone in to have the baby/had it already?! She's not usually this quiet for this long!


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, I agree that it's definitely different for us than it is for the men. I just feel bad. Seth has been amazing this whole pregnancy but sometimes I just can't control the things that come out of my mouth in the middle of a mood swing. Afterwards, I can see that I totally overreacted. 

Sorry you had such a bad night's sleep and for the false alarm. :( I wake up every 2 hours or so to switch sides due to aching/numb hips. Hopefully you'll get a better night's sleep tonight so you can enjoy your time with your dad and nephew! And let us know how your appointment goes.

*Brittany*, how was your appointment and the tour? Hopefully DH was able to go with you. I haven't had the pain your describing but I do get the occasional shooting pain in my crotch. I've just started to assume that anything and everything is normal at this point. :shrug:

*Lauren*, maybe it is your plug! That would be cool. I haven't been looking out for mine but I don't think I've started losing it yet. I wish I had _some_ labor signs but I haven't really aside from period cramps, hip pain, etc., except my BH's have been more frequent and way more intense. I've actually practiced some breathing techniques on some of them!

*Hayley*, sorry that your good day turned bad! I feel the same way about the cramps. Half the time I want to check to make sure I'm not getting my period! Hopefully it's a productive pain that means things are moving in the right direction. I'm not sure how to feel about everything...some days I'm over pregnancy and just want my baby and other days I want to keep her in there forever (thinking she'll be easier to take care of that way). Right now, I just want to go into labor so I can get it over with and stop all the what-if's!

*As for me*, my BP was 145/98 at the doctor's office. :wacko: They let me go home because my urine is clean, my blood work is normal and I don't have any other symptoms of pre-e but I will be writing down my BP at home (I still have my mom's machine) and resting and drinking lots of water. And keeping my eye out for other signs. No one said anything about induction so that's good. Hopefully this is the worst it gets! 

Also, I popped my birthing ball! I was sunbathing again in the backyard and bouncing on my ball at the same time. I got up for 2 seconds and the wind blew my ball into a cactus. :( We tried to save it but will have to get a new one. At least it was only $10!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsay* - aww well i'm glad they didn't mention induction but that is so strange about your BP! I hope it comes down while you're at home and the rest and water help.
My mum was always kept in hospital when she was pregnant with high bp, they do say the best thing for it is just bed rest (when its not caused by other conditions) so definitely just try to rest up as much as possible!

Aww what a pain having to get a new birthing ball so close to the end!

*AFM* - I just got back from my MW appointment. I waited over an HOUR to be seen while they called in all the people who arrived after me! :growlmad:
But luckily - it was my last appointment! I NEVER HAVE TO GO BACK THERE AGAIN!!! :D I was worried that the baby clinics might be run from the same place, but I asked and they said I'll be under a different clinic for post-natal care - so yay, never have to go back to that hell hole again! :D

Everything was fine - I'm measuring 36 weeks which she said is fine as I'm not 37 weeks until tomorrow. She said babies position is good, and his heartbeat is lovely. 
She took more bloods to check again for cholestasis coz my itching is still bad, but I'm sure it'll be clear - I think its just one of those things!

She didn't say much about the birth - she told me a little about the spinal, and said my stay in hospital will be about 2 or 3 days if my recovery is all good. 

That was it! So now I have nothing else until my pre-op appointment which is a week on Friday! Eeeeek!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

Hayley I am glad to hear you no longer have to go back there :D I am under the community midwife, she is lovely but a pain in the backside too. She is so vague about everything. She rang this morning about the results from the blood I had done on Monday for the itching and I have to go back next week for more!! She said ''as I said before, there are three outcomes from these results. Anything under 6 is normal, between 6-14 you have to come back in a week for more bloods and if results were over 14 you'd have to be admitted. You have come in at 7 so will need to have more blood taken next week'' So I have to ring my GP to book an appointment with a nurse to have more bloods done. But that was it - what does it mean??? I don't even know for sure what it was they tested??? You ask her questions and like I said before, she is so vague with her answers. 

Oh and as for the suspected plug, it was just like a big bit of discharge. The best way to describe it was a tissue full of snot :haha: sorry if thats tmi. I have always had a lot of discharge which does sometimes come out like that but this bit was different, it looked more snotty..er...than usual. But haven't had anymore, just the usual lady leakages. So we will see. 

Lindsey, sorry about your ball. It did make me giggle though....we don't have cacti over here unless you plant it yourself but even then they aren't too sharpe. Don't think they'd do very well in our gardens though. Its too wet here :rain: I wouldn't worry too much about your BP if they have sent you home, but defo keep an eye on it at home. 

I am getting a little annoyed with the cramps and aches too. I had a dream last night that I was having contractions :/ but slept awfully as I was tossing and turning all the time because everything was hurting. 

I haven't got much to report, I went for lunch with my stepmum today then went to IKEA after....and spent more than I was planning on. I went there to look for storage and came out with a bag full of stuff - non of which is storage lol. I have a new sheepskin rug for LO's room which is really pretty :) its a nice caramel colour. Oh and I went to BHS and came out with some BRIGHT yellow bath towels. I couldn't help myself. They really stand out and I think they'll add a nice bit of colour to my bathroom. 

I am really struggling to walk around now though, I definately think she is well and truely settled in my pelvis. I am tired too, might have to make a coffee to wake myself up a little :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi ladies, the appointment last night went well. I asked about the pain I mentioned having and my OB said it's totally normal. I guess it's caused by the ligaments stretching and such so nothing to worry about. The baby is also engaged so that's probably part of the reason the pains have gotten more intense the past few weeks.

Heartrate was a healthy 135 bpm (I'm really going to miss getting to hear his heartbeat when he's born :(), total weight gain is 29 lbs which was good, BP was also good. My belly only measures 36 weeks though. I feel like I'm as big as a house so this surprised me but my OB didn't seem concerned since she said the smaller measurement is due to his head moving down.

Had another cervical check, I still found it uncomfortable but I like knowing that things are progressing. I'm now almost 2 cm dilated and nearly 70% effaced. 

The birthing center tour was great too. The labor rooms are HUGE!! I was really shocked by the size since I imagined them to be much smaller. DH and I also learned that Aiden will be rooming with us 24/7 once he's born. Really pleased with this since I don't think I would like him being away from me or DH. He's not even here yet but I already feel really possessive of him. Like I really don't want to share him at all with anyone but DH. I guess I kind of feel like we made him and I went through all this pain for him so when he's here I want us to get to enjoy him before we have to deal with everyone else wanting to hold him and stuff. Does anyone else feel like this at all? 

*Hayley*, I'm right there with you on wanting the pregnancy to just be done and over with. I never really understood why women would get induced early until now when moving at all causes me a lot of pain. I hate to say it but I think if they would induce early on a first pregnancy I'd probably be doing it. We just have to hang in there I suppose. 

Glad all your post natal care will be somewhere else. :)

*Lindsey*, I hope keeping hydrated and resting helps with your BP. 

Sorry you popped your ball. At least it wasn't expensive.


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* when you said you popped your ball I thought you meant when you were on it! :rofl: glad to hear that isn't the case! Glad your urine was clear so no major pre-e signs apart from the BP. No wonder it's high though as I'm sure you are worrying about it, then sending it higher...a vicious circle! It's wonderful that you can keep an eye on it at home, to give yourself peace of mind.

*Brittany* not to be a creep, but well done your cervix on getting things moving! :happydance: I know they say you can be dilated for ages before labour, but you are going the right way and that's great. Glad the birthing centre tour went well. Is Dh allowed to stay overnight with you and Aiden? Definitely good news about Aiden staying in with you. It's pretty rare now in the UK for babies to be taken away (unless it's to the NICU) and it always surprises me that they still are in a lot of places in the USA. Definitely not something I would be comfortable with. 
I don't feel possessive over LO in the way that you mentioned, but what I do feel is that I will be the one in charge i.e. nobody can make me feel uncomfortable if I am cuddling him to long and make me feel expected to give him/her back because they are all MINE!!! :mrgreen: 
Also, we have hardwood floors...the dog hair collects on them like crazy! But much easier to care for than carpets when you have pets!

*Hayley* You have every right to moan about wanting lo here!! I'm so jealous you know when it's happening BUT I can see how it could be a disadvantage as well! We all feel the same about wanting to get to the finish line, so you're no exception - moan away :haha:
We had to wait 2 1/2 hours at the hospital today - your hour is something I would cherish haha! But glad your experience with the MW is now over, must be such a relief! 2-3 days for a stay would be great, that's so short! I always imagine it's at least 5 for some reason. Fingers crossed you and LO are perfect and get out asap!

*Lauren* Ikea is just too amazing to go and not buy lots of stuff! And last weekend we went out with no intention of buying baby stuff and came home with lots - they are little money leeches already!! :haha: at the phrase "lady leakages" but glad your plug is still intact in there! Although I can't imagine it'll be long now until we start seeing them for real! :wacko:

*Afm* No word of a lie: I have *another *due date. BUT we are pretty much totally disregarding it... 

So we went in for the appointment (after a 2 1/2 hour wait) and the woman was SO RUDE. We explained what had happened in the past (i.e. dates changed at every hospital appointment) and she said "On who's authority? These have been changed by people who have no authority to do so." To which DH said "Well, they were changed in the file, we were told to base maternity leave on that, how are we supposed to know who has 'the authority' to change them? As far as we are concerned they were changed" :thumbup: go proactive Simon!
And she went on and on about how basically this was OUR FAULT for listening to someone who "wasn't a dr" and letting them change the dates :huh: Sorry, if a medical professional tells me the dates change, in my mind, THE DATES HAVE CHANGED!
Anyway, she did a scan and LO is measuring around 37 weeks, so pretty much on track.
Then I aired my fears about going overdue, and she said that if there is confusion about dates, the consultant will agree to induce you on the latest due date (so for me the 10th April), but she went away to ask him.
She came back with the news that the consultant had said that I needed a new due date, and decided to go half way between the other 2 - i.e. 3rd April, BUT to say they won't let me go any more than 7 days over i.e. 10th April. Even she seemed confused about that! :dohh:

So basically, the lastest I will meet LO is 4 weeks today :happydance: I am thrilled that this has finally been sorted, more or less, and we are sticking to 29th March as our EDD as the difference the change to April 3rd would make is negligable. Actually, if we were 29th and had to go 14 days overdue then I would have been induced on 12th April, so actually have managed to bring my latest date forward...?!

If you have managed to follow that saga then major congrats, because I am so confused about it all still! All I know is...MAXIMUM 4 weeks. Thank the lord.


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe the mess with the dates and who was she to tell you that its your fault???? She just sounds a bitch. End of the day we trust our midwives ect to advise us properly, we aren't going to turn around to them and say 'I don't think you have authority to do that, I demand to see someone who does' - do you know what I mean?? grrr what a horrible woman. Well its nice to know you will meet your LO within the next FOUR weeks!! eek how exciting!!!

As for money spent on LO, I dread to think how much I have spent on her. I probably have a few hundreds worth of clothes alone in her drawers and even though she now has plenty of things I still buy stuff. Last night I found a really cute little jumper which was half price, it was supposed to be 50 but went down to 25.50 or something and I am actually considering buying it :shock: what is wrong with me!!!

So the last two nights I have had dreams about contractions starting soon. I have that feeling I had before I knew the sex too.... so lets see if my 'prediction dreams' are right :haha: 

I want to know if I am dilated, some women actually know how to do it themselves. I'd love to know what I was doing lol...not that I can reach round and up anyway, I have a rather large bump in the way which doesn't let me bend :rofl:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I know! I'm sooooo happy not to have to go there again - honestly its awful, its in a really bad area so its full of scummy mummies - theres a horrible little cafe in there so it always STINKS of fried eggs and there are loads of skanky people sitting round in their pyjamas waiting for appointments! :/ Hate hate hate!!!

As for the blood tests, they're retesting mine too - my last results came out at 5. Basically its just testing your Bile acids(or bile salts maybe!?) - I gather that if you're producing a certain amount its too much and can be dangerous for the baby so they'll keep you in and sometimes induce early.
But if yours is 7 thats definitely toward the lower end so it should be ok!

lol @ the "snotty plug!" funny you should mention it though - I have definitely noticed my discharge is getting thicker and more often. And today I remember wiping and thinking to myself "that looks a bit yellow!" - like not SHOCKINGLY so but just thicker and darker than normal. Definitely looked like snot if you have an infection and its not running clear! :sick: won't it be lovely when we don't have to talk about all these gross things anymore?! lmao!

Oooh Ikea is soooo dangerous when it comes to spending!! I love it though.

*Brittany* - I'm glad everything went well at the appointment and that you enjoyed the hospital tour!
Oooh 2cms now, so things are definitely happening!!
I kind of wish they did cervical checks here - I'd love to have an idea of where I stand!

Thats great that Aiden will be staying with you guys after the birth! I hadn't thought about that as like Sarah said - here in the UK the baby is always left with the mother unless there is some kind of problem and they need to be monitored in NICU etc. 

I think these is quite recent though, as my mum said when she had us kids the babies were taken away to the nursery over night and she hated it coz she could hear us crying but they weren't allowed to go and see what was wrong. That must be hard for new mums!

*Sarah* - Lol thanks for the permission to moan, I will take it! ;)

Geez a 2.5 hour wait! How ridiculous!! Yeah I totally expected a 5 day stay too! Though I kind of thought that because its coming up to the Easter bank holiday weekend they might try to rush us all out!!
I'd be happy enough with a 3 day stay but I'm not going to push them to release me early as my house is going to be MAYHEM until the Easter Monday when my sister goes back to Devon! My sister, her fiance and her two kids will be staying here - along with me and jon and the baby, and my mum and dad! Thats 9 people in a 3 bedroom house with one bathroom!!! With a new baby and me recovering from a c section!! 
AAARGH! Maybe the 5 day stay in hospital would be best....lol.

OMG I can't beleive how rude that woman was!!! Who was she?! A consultant or dr or what?
Well done Simon for standing up to her!!!! Sounds like he said exactly the right thing! Like Lauren said, how on earth are you supposed to know who does and doesnt have the authority?! 

It all sounds SO confusing, I don't know how much it must be messing with your head!!! Geez! But at least you know now that 4 weeks is the maximum wait and thats a nice rounded number - not long at all! It will FLY past! :D (It feels like two minutes ago I was saying it was 4 weeks until my date, and now that time has halved! It goes so quickly!)

*AFM* - I totally wasted today. It was OH's day off and such a lovely day weather-wise, and all I wanted to do after the MW appointment was sleep! I went back to bed at noon and slept until FIVE pm!!!! :/

Looking forward to tomorrow as I'm supposed to be having my highlights done - my final prep for before the birth hehe!! Goodness knows when I'll have chance to get them done again in the future lol.

*Smoking* - I hope this doesn't offend anybody if any of you are smokers who have carried on in pregnancy, but smoking has been doing my head in lately.
Last night when I went out with my friend for a meal, she was driving me home and was smoking in the car - with the window down, but still! Right next to me. I felt like I STANK all night of smoke, even after a bath. 

I was saying to Jon how selfish it is but that I couldn't expect anything less as she smoked throughout both of her own pregnancies so why would she care about mine! 

Then today (which, ironically, is National No Smoking Day in the UK!) - we came out of the MW office, and as we were walking down the path the stench of cigarette smoke hit me....I realised the woman in front of us was smoking.
I commented to Jon that I was sick of breathing in other peoples smoke - then I looked back to the girl - and realised she had a massive bump!!!

As we were getting in the car I was looking at her and just found it SO shocking - she was standing outside of a MIDWIFES office, obviously waiting for her appointment, with a massive bump and just smoking away with no shame whatsoever!!! On national no smoking day too!!!!

Honestly...I felt like taking a picture on my phone and putting it on Facebook - except that I'd offend loads of people on my friends list who also all smoked AND drank through their pregnancies.

And what bugs me most is that these are people who have a go at ME for not breast feeding - WTF?!!!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, yes DH will be able to be with me regardless of where I'm at in the hospital. They have pull out beds for the support person in both the labor room and in the postpartum room. 

I think I feel a bit more possessive of Aiden even though he's not here because of my MIL. She has basically tried to make everything all about her since I got pg. You would think this was HER baby with the way she has behaved. Not to mention, when I saw her with my nephew a few weeks after he was born, she refused to let anyone else hold him. She even told SIL no when she asked for him back and it's SIL's son! Then she has said she's going to be calling to come over every week to see him which I definitely don't want. I guess her behavior makes me feel like I need to be possessive of him if that makes sense?

So sorry about all the issues with your due date. I've been counting to April 3rd as my due date since at all my scans Aiden measured 5 days behind the due date they gave me (March 29th) but at the last two appointments after the cervical checks they still seem to be set on using March 29th as my appointment so I'm just going to start going with that rather then counting to April 3rd like I had been doing. Plus the 29th due date means I'll be induced April 5th at the latest if I don't go naturally before then since they will only allow me to go a week over. I kind of prefer that over the 10th being when they would induce me if they did the April 3rd due date. So almost 3 weeks before Aiden is here. It's nice having a latest date to count down to.

Also, I think it's ridiculous that woman would say things are your fault. How are you supposed to know who is allowed to change stuff and who isn't. 

*Lauren*, I'm clueless on how to check anything with the cervix. I remember reading about people checking their cervix while TTC and stuff and I never understood it. 

*Hayley*, I'm glad you're going out to get your highlights done. Next week I'm planning to go and get my nails done (mainly since I can't even reach my toes) as a treat to myself. And like you, I have no idea when I would be able to go and get my nails done again in the future.

I also agree with you on the smoking thing. Thankfully, my family (they're all smokers) have been rather considerate since I've been pg. When DH and I are staying with them they always go outside to smoke even if it's freezing so that I don't have to breathe in the smoke (they smoke in their house).

It does surprise me seeing pg people smoking though. I always think I would use my unborn baby as motivation to quit but then I guess since I've never been a smoker so it's harder for me to understand how difficult it is to quit.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh Hayley I could go on and on about smoking. It literally makes my blood boil - I was actually moaning about it on the main forum last night. I used to smoke in my teens for about 5 years, it was just something I got in to because my friends did but soon grew out of that habit. Even if I didn't, I am sure I would have stopped when I started working where I do. But I was still addicted and it did take a lot of willpower to stop so I completely understand the struggles some smokers have to stop. But its those who literally don't give two f*cks about their health or anyone around them. I work really close to the maternity unit at work so I reguarly go (sorry, should rephrase that - USED to go) up there to grab lunch. You'd be amazed at how many selfish people there are that just stand outside the door knowing that is the main enterance to maternity. So they are happy to have little new born babies breath in their smoke :x most people have an attidue of ''well my children are ok'' so don't care what they do around others. I just wish people had the balls to say something to these people, its like people feel embarrased to say something. End of the day THEY are in the wrong not us. We choose not to smoke for a reason, we shouldn't have to be exposed to the harmful chemicals of their cigarettes and we have every right not to have our babies exposed to it too!!! A girl I know (I think I might have mentioned it on here before) smoked throughout her pregnancies and still continues to smoke around her children - she had the attidue of ''they all turned out fine'' but one of them isn't fine. She is only a couple of years old and has been rushed in to hospital multiple times because her lungs have collapsed or she has had bad asthma attacks. Yet she still doesn't think it is her fault!!!! Selfish selfish scum, thats all I have to say. 

I have read a lot recently about third hand smoking (where the toxins stay on hands, breath, clothes ect for a few hours after having one) and it does worry me. A couple of Adam's relatives smoke, including his mum who is a heavy smoker.....I have already told him I want him to tell his mum that she has to wait a couple of hours before holding LO and she is to wash her hands before touching her. I hope she respects my wishes and does that, if not I will be very upset. 

My friend smoked during pregnancy and I was so annoyed with her. But she'd make up excuses for not stopping all the time and it was always - I am stopping on X date. It was the biggest load of bull. She had no intention of stopping because she didn't care! 

But I can't believe your friend smoked while you were in the car with you in it!!!! I would be angry if someone did that with me in their car even if I wasn't pregnant. But if you haven't already worked it out I am massively against smoking during pregnancy - well smoking all together actually. 

I think there are two problems, the main one is that people don't know enough about the health problems smoking causes. A lot seem to be in denial too, like they refuse to accept what they are doing to themselves. But on the other hand, as mentioned above - some people are just very selfish and don't care. They are the ones who make me angry. 

Anyway, I am going to stop there or I will bore you all lol. I also apologise if any of you smoke or have different opinions to me. I don't mean to purposely offend anyone. 

Glad your getting your hair and nails done girls :) I had my nails done last week and I have only gone and chipped two nails!! so now they look ruined :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and Hayley - guess what! My mum brought me one of those beanbags :D I am so excited. It was delivered at her's this morning and she got it out and put the cover on. It is so cute. She brought it to surprise me bless her :) but she is doing waaay to much for me, she hasn't told me exactly how much she has brought but every now and then she will say something like 'I've brought her that' as we are walking around a shop....that has happened more than a handful of times too. I can see her coming round with a suitcase full of stuff when LO is born!!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* Ooh getting your nails done will be nice! I'd like to get mine does - like false nails, but I hear you're not supposed to have anything covering your natural nails for a c section coz they need to see your natual nail colour during the procedure - so I guess I cant!
I'm gonna HATE not having my toe nails painted!!! I never have no colour on my nails - Jon has been keeping them painted for me since I haven't been able to reach them!

*Lauren* - It is horrible :/ I wish I had the nerve to say something to people, I just hate confrontation lol.

I remember being sat outside the maternity wing at Exeter hospital waiting for Jon to pull the car around, and there was only one bench so I sat on that - I had a "hands off the bump" top on so it was CLEAR I was pregnant, and then this woman (not pregnant) came and sat next to me and started smoking away! Then two guys came along and started smoking right in front of me - I was surrounded!!!
And there were no other benches anywhere - so I, the pregnant woman, had to stand up and move somewhere else and stand up to wait - so that they could sit down and smoke!!! 
I was SO tempted to say something to them but I couldn't get the nerve up to do it lol.

Oh YAY for the Bambeano!!!! has she got you a pink one? They are SOOOOO cute!!!! :)
Did you get the toddler cover with it too? I think thats so good that they're giving them for free, as once the baby outgrows the beanbag you empty the beans into the new cover and it lasts until they're 5!! How cool?!

My mum is exactly the same with the baby stuff! I know shes buying us the pram (which I chose), and the moses basket which she wants to surprise me with - and shes doing us a basket too but I'm not allowed to know whats in it, but shes always saying "Oh I've already got that" everytime I mention something I need to pick up! lol.

*Moan* - I really need to have a little rant. 

I've just got off the phone with my sister. She's PREGNANT!!!!

Now...don't get me wrong. I'm happy for her....she already has two daughters (aged 5 and 3) and I LOVE my nieces to death, I'd have a million of them happily!!

But OMG the timing!!!

Her 12 week scan is this coming Monday - and shes planning on announcing it then.

Which is almost exactly a week before my baby is born - so now I feel like all the attention is going to be on her when the baby is born, coz everybody will be like "Oh Laura, you'll be next!" etc etc :/

AND I was SO looking forward to Bean having his 1st Christmas and being the Baby of the family - but now, he's only going to have 6 months of being "the baby" before another one comes along.
And at Christmas, there'll be two babies - he won't get to have a first Christmas where the focus is on him, he won't even be the youngest baby! :(

I just feel so...confused?! I don't want to be a cow and be selfish, and I'm happy that she's having a baby coz it'll be nice for Bean to have a cousin close in age to him.

I just feel like she's stolen my thunder a bit - and at the worst time, SO close to the end.

Especially coz this is my first baby - and she's already had two babies and had the attention solely on her and them for their births. 

Couldn't she have waited just until he was a few weeks old at least or something to announce it?! :/

Do I sound like a proper cow?! I must!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* you know what? My SIL wants to have another baby, and I am praying that they do, of course, but that they don't get pregnant in the next two months for the EXACT reason that I want our LO to have a first Christmas where they are the baby. So I know exactly what you mean, and think that it's perfectly natural as well. We just want our LOs to be the special star for as long as possible, and I think that is 100% normal. 
But whenever bean gets here, everyone will be concentrating on how wonderful he is, and they'll still be excited about your sister of course, but your LO will be the centre of attention no doubt :hugs:
What you said about the scummy mummies haha:) made me think of the people I saw at the hospital yesterday. It is a scary cross section of our society :shock: 
Jeez no wonder you wouldn't mind a longer stay in hospital - sounds like your house will be insane over Easter, and if you are sore that'll be the last thing you want. Maybe you could sweet talk them into letting you stay longer lol!

*Brittany* sounds like all our dates are very similar, I'd love if our LOs ended up coming on the same day!! But thinking a maximum of three weeks, that is so exciting. I cannot believe Aiden will be here that soon, where has all this time gone?
I forgot about how your mil acts :/ it's not a surprise at all that you feel how you do about Aiden with her in the background. 

*Lauren* I fully plan on having a lazy day today - nothing wrong with that! Especially if you think LO is going to make an early appearance- fingers crossed! 

*smoking* hate it. I can't believe people actually smoke when pregnant - how idiotic? I've never seen that, if I did I'd probably drop dead of a heart attack on the spot! Luckily nobody in our family or friends smokes so its not something we have to worry about. 

*afm* super sleepy today. I feel like I have a lot of cleaning to do lol, but I am so tired I think today is going to be a very lazy day...


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, don't worry about feeling a cow. I would feel exactly the same if a relative of mine announced they were pregnant now. Especially if they already have children. It's not very often we are in the limelight and we all want our LO's to be centre of attention... Just for a little bit :) I am assuming you feel like saying 'hay, you've had your time. This is mine' but we all know we can't say that. 

Beanbag - yes it does come with the toddler bag (I think that's what I saw in the photo anyway lol) and yes it's pink :) I actually would have brought the beige one but the pink is still pretty. 

I don't feel particuarly well today. I was alright when I first got up but I've gradually gone down hill. We have a viewing tomorrow so I was planning on doing bits like polishing, cleaning skirting boards ect. I have a load of clothes to put away too which I have been doing but I have to lie down every 20 minutes or so because I start feeling off. I feel like I should have a dodgy stomach too but haven't... If that makes sense? I hope it passes soon :/ 

I just rang my gp to book my blood test for next week and the receptionist told me she tried ringing this morning (from a withheld number >.<). My gp wants to call me tomorrow to discuss my results from Monday. She said it wasn't marked as urgent so nothing to worry about. At least someone can explain what the hell they mean because my midwife certainly isn't much help!! 

The weather looks lovely outside, cold but it's really sunny. Wish I had the energy to go out and do something. 

Oh, it's Adam's birthday on the 5th April so I want to buy him something sooner rather than later. Do I buy him a gift from bean too? If so, what?


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley*, I can kind of relate to how you're feeling. About a month before DH and I were going to start TTC we found out SIL and BIL were pg with baby number 3. At first, I was really upset about the whole thing. If we fell pg while she was pg I didn't want to have to share the spotlight with her and if DH and I had fertility problems the last thing I would want is SIL's pregnancy being flaunted in my face. But we ended up falling pg right away so I started looking at the positives. Since SIL was pg too, she was able to deal with MIL as well so I wasn't constantly being bugged by her. Especially with the MS I had when I didn't want anyone bothering me at all. It was also nice having her to chat with about all our pg problems. As for our babies, they're only going to be 4-5 months apart so I tried to focus on the fact that Aiden is going to have a cousin who is very close to his age so he'll always have someone to play with that would most likely be interested in the same things. I guess I kind of came to the realization that SIL being pg and having a baby a few months before me is only going to be a negative thing I make it that way, iykwim? 

*Lauren*, sorry you're not feeling very well. Hopefully whatever it is passes.

Glad your GP will be calling you to explain your results tomorrow. It's the worst being told something and then it not being explained. 

DH just had his birthday in February but I didn't buy him a gift from the baby so I'm no help. I did consider getting DH a shirt and then getting a matching one for Aiden. I remember seeing SIL with a shirt that said "yoga mama" and then my niece having one that said "yoga baby" so I thought something like that would have been cool if it was something that fit DH's interests.

*AFM*, going to be reading today. Just realized I only have 5 days to finish my library book before it's due back and I'm not even halfway through so I need to get on it.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I think that's a really positive way to look at your SIL pregnancy, and its so true that it will be nice for Aiden to have a cousin to be close with. I was really touched last night as my brother was saying to my nephew (who is 20 months) "and when the baby comes it will be your cousin. But you'll be better than cousins, more likes brothers". I'm so close to my brother and sister, and can't wait for our LOs to grow up together and hopefully be very close as well.
Plus my nephew is so cute if you ask where the baby is he comes over and lifts up my shirt and pats my belly!
I have two books at the minute which my sister and SIL bought me to keep me amused on maternity - haven't even touched them yet! Plus I got £60 of book tokens from someone at school when I left so I'm planning on spending those tomorrow and getting a whole pile more. I don't know when I'll have time to read them all! Hope you enjoy your quiet reading day.

*Lauren* sorry you aren't feeling the best today, definitely do not overdo it getting ready for the viewing tomorrow, nobody will notice if the skirting is a little dusty.
I am now convinced you are going to pop at any moment!! Feeling off, having a bit of a dodgy tummy, these are all things I've heard people say they felt before going into labour! I'm on tenterhooks now - don't let me down :winkwink:
And since there is the real possibility that LO could be here before Adams birthday, I think it'd be lovely to get him a gift. Tough to know what to get though - you could go super cheesy and get him some "worlds best dad" t shirt/mugs etc (which is my plan for Simon for Father's Day!) if you thought he would like them, or something like Brittany mentioned with matching shirts would be very cute too. 
Failing that, give him a voucher for babysitting duties! :haha: 
At least the test results aren't urgent which is a good sign, but it will be a relief to know what is happening and what the results say. Keep us updated!

My Snuza Go arrived this morning. I'm really pleased with it - gave it a test and it works perfectly, and you can customise the settings to whatever you want which is super. I know we had some discussion on whether it would make people more paranoid, but its definitely going To give me some peace of mind when LO is in the Moses basket or at my parents, so I'm chuffed!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with the Christmas thing :/
I think thats what is bothering me the most. Especially as this my first baby, and my sister has already had that special spotlight solely on her kids twice already. I just wanted ONE Christmas that was about my baby, but No.... :/

What kind of settings does the Snuza Go have?

I decided to buy one, I'm about to order it today actually - there's this new website called Flubit which you use to send a web link with a product price and they respond with a lower price for you.

I've been asked to review the Flubit website on my blog and they're giving me £30 credit to use - they've given a price on the Snuza Go £5 lower than Amazon, which means with the credit I can get it for £17!

I wasn't sure whether to go for that or something else I need like a cot mobile or an in ear thermometer, but I think I'll go for the Snuza for peace of mind?!

*Lauren* - I REALLY do feel like saying that to her. I said things like it in a jokey way and she laughed, but god - its so annoying. Like you say - especially coz shes already had two children!!

Aww I hope you're feeling better? 

I think it would be nice to get something from Bean for Adam. 
Maybe something with Daddy on it? 

Jon has a thing for robots, so I've ordered him a personalised robot keyring from www.notonthehighstreet.com which says "Hello Daddy! Love from Tyne xxx" to give to him when the baby arrives :D

I think a little token kind of gift like that would be great, as you don't know for definite whether or not Bean will be there by then or not! 

*Brittany* - I think if my sister had been pregnant earlier on in my pregnancy I wouldnt have minded so much, as it might have been nice to go through the pregnancy together and experience it at the same time,
But the way it is - it feels like she's just swept in right at the last minute and stole the limelight.

Its too late for us to share anything of the pregnancies, and she's announcing it exactly one week before I have my baby :/ I wish she'd just wait a few weeks at least and give us just that short time of not having the share the limelight.

And I also wouldnt mind so much if she hadn't already had two children - she's had two occasions where she was the centre of attention, and nobody else was having babies. 

*AFM* - I'm having a really shitty, manic depressive day.

You know when your day starts off fine and then your mood kicks in and just goes rapidly down hill?!

My friend/hairdresser was supposed to come and do my highlights - she didnt show! Second time in a row she's done that! The way its going, I'm never going to get them done before the baby is born and they look AWFUL!!!

Then I ended up having an argument with Jon over something really stupid - he went off to work and was trying to make up before he went, but I wasnt having any of it and wouldnt say goodbye to him - so now I feel guilty about that.

And the thing with my sisters pregnancy is still really annoying me.

I know its really selfish - but god! I just wanted for ONCE to have something to myself.

She's younger than me, and so when she had both of her babies I had all the family going on at me with all of the "Oh when are YOU going to have a baby" etc etc - which was SO annoying, but I just grinned and put up with it.

I've waited a long time to be able to have this baby, and now I'm so close to the end I was looking forward to him being the baby of the family - there's only me and my sister in the family, so her daughters are the only grandchildren and are spoilt rotten and the absolute apple of my parents eye.
I was just looking forward to my baby getting that attention.

And now - he only gets 6 months of being "the baby".

He doesn't get a single "First Christmas" to himself - he gets to be one of two babies having their first Christmas together, and not even the youngest one! He'll be 9 months old and the other baby will be 3 months and all new and cute. :/

There's nothing I can do about any of it of course - but it makes me feel really sad.

And one thing that my sister COULD do is save her news for just a couple of weeks longer - its not like its her first baby and she can't wait to announce it! Shes not even telling her own kids until shes about 7 months along (She doesnt show until then usually and she doesnt want them constantly asking when the baby is coming!), so rather than announce it exactly ONE week before my baby arrives she could wait another week or two.

Just so that I have just a couple of weeks of the limelight just to myself and the baby - but no. Shes announcing it. Meaning that when everybody comes to visit when she's staying here, instead of everybodys focus being on my baby and me - and them asking HER all the annoying questions like "Oh does it make you broody?!" that I had to go through - instead they'll commenting on how "she's next" and asking about her pregnancy etc.

I know I sound like a cow and I don't mean to, coz like I said - I ADORE my nieces and I'd be very happy if my sister had twenty more kids! But I'm so annoyed that it all has to be NOW. :growlmad:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley, perhaps a small consolation, but at least your little one will be the only boy when he arrives! Everyone will go nuts over him after having two girls, so he is going to be very, very special to the whole family. And even though it sucks having to share his first Christmas, for you, LO and Jon it will still be all about LO, and it will be the only first Christmas you three have together, so there is no way at all it could end up not being special. :hugs:
Don't let this news about your sister affect you too much. In 12 days LO will be here! And that's a lot more exciting than just being 12 weeks pregnant! It is definitely rude of her to spill her secret next week if she could easily keep it quiet a bit longer, that just seems mean. But like Brittany said, think how great it will be for LO to have a cousin who is so close in age to play with!

With the snuza you can have it so it flashes every time baby breathes/moves, or it have a flash and a beep. You can change the volume level of the beep if you are going to be out of the room. And although its pre-set for the alarm to sound at 20 seconds of no movement, you can change it to 15 or 18 if you prefer.
All of which is pretty amazing considering it's teeny and only actually has two buttons!!

I'm jealous yours is only going to be £17! Mine was the full £52 from amazon :growlmad:!!

Now, perhaps stupidly, I have decided to watch the full series of obem on 4od. I need to face the realities of child birth in the coming weeks...I'm taking this as my preparation!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I agree with Sarah about your LO being here being way more exciting then your sister being 12 weeks pg. When SIL had my nephew, my pregnacy was definitely not the topic of conversation for quite a bit since everyone was so excited about meeting my nephew. Though I definitely preferred that since at that point I wanted everyone to leave me alone anyways. 

I do agree that your sister could wait to announce her news though. Did you perhaps mention to her how you would rather her wait to announce her pregnancy a week or two so your babies birth isn't being overshadowed? She may be really understanding considering she has two kids already, I would think she would understand how you feel.

If she does still announce, it could be a good thing. I'm sure you'll be sore after the c-section and it might be nice for you to be able to use your sisters pregnancy as a way to get some time to yourself if the attention gets to be too much, iykwim? I know when MIL would start driving me nuts with all her questions, especially ones that she had no right asking I would change the subject to SIL's pg which would quickly get her off the topic of me. 

If nothing else, just remember this is your FIRST child and this is your sister's THIRD. Since she's had kids before your family already has kids to compare her baby too. They don't have that with you and Jon so your baby is going to be brand new and exciting in that sense too. Not to mention, you're having the first boy!! 

Hopefully some of what I'm trying to say makes sense. I'm not sure if I was doing a good job wording things well. Will be thinking of you and I really hope your day improves. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I'm not getting my hopes up just yet lol. I have felt pretty crappy all day and haven't done any cleaning up. Adam is home tonight - well early hours of tomorrow morning. He can help me clean up if I still feel pants.

Hayley, I agree with the other girls. Although he won't be the only baby at Christmas, it will still be YOUR first Christmas as your own family and it will be a very special one for you. I know your upset and angry at the moment, as I would be too. But try not to let it get to you too much :hugs:

I love notonthehighstreet....I think I might have to look at something on there. Have you seen those t-shirts (for boys) where the dads will say 'full pint' and the baby t-shirt says 'half pint'? I think they are quite cute. 

It is my work meal thing on Saturday, it was originally supposed to be a couple of weeks ago but had to be moved due to people not being able to make it. I am looking forward to it but have nothing to wear!! So I am going to pop in to town tomorrow to try and find a dress or something. I really didn't want to spend anymore money on maternity wear but I hardly have any clothes, other than plain tops ect. I want to feel nice. So we will see if we can find anything. 

Reading, I have loads of books I haven't read. I have this strange obsession with buying new ones. I have loads :haha: so I think I should drag them out of hibernation and get reading :)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I just bought a dress for my friends wedding which is on 4th April. Because I don't know what on earth will be happening then (will baby be here? Will I be in labour? Will I be waiting?!) I didn't want to buy something super expensive, so just bought a maxi dress from new look, only £20. I know what you mean about wanting to look nice, I feel like I am living in slob clothing now I'm not at work anymore!

Love the full pint/half pint tops! They sound so cute! I need to get on this notonthehighstreet business!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am planning on going in to new look. I found a really nice dress on NEXT, thought I could order it and have it here by tomorrow...then it tells me it is out of stock!! New look is great for cheap clothes though so hopefully I will find something :)

Oh and when I was on earlier Alex was on....I come back to see if she had posted something but hasn't. Hope your ok Alex?? xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I have no clothes either. I feel like anytime I go out I wear the same thing (yoga pants and a plain tee). I hate winter though because I'm just not a fan of pants and stuff. I would much rather live somewhere where it's warm year round and I can wear dresses all the time. :haha: I hope you find something nice though for the work meal.

The full pint and half pint shirts sound cute too. 

AFM, I think I'm losing my plug/may have lost it. I was noticing quite a bit of snot like CM that was streaked with brown blood just about every time I used the bathroom yesterday. I'm not sure if I'm noticing this because of the cervical check I had on the 12th since I do spot after that or if I'm actually losing the plug. 

Either way, it kind of made me freak out yesterday so I ended up cleaning the entire upstairs. So much for a lazy day though I did feel bad for DH since he got dragged into cleaning when all he wanted to do was spend the evening relaxing with me. I am hoping to have my to-do list completed today though as long as my DH will cooperate since a large portion of the stuff on the list is stuff he needs to do.


----------



## doggylover

I don't really know anything about plugs, but from what I've read Brittany that definitely sounds similar to other people's experiences! Aiden is getting ready to evict himself! Don't work yourself too hard today though.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany that does sound like your plug. I have heard stories about cervical checks setting them off too. 

I read... Or watched... Can't remember now :/ but a midwife was saying that women think it means something but apparently doesn't mean much to the midwives. I know people can loose their plug at anytime but it usually re-generates. You'd think loosing it this late on would mean something though? 

Eeek it's so exciting though. Really, any of us could go in to labour at anytime!!! 

I'm hoping to get all my last minute bits done, but nearly finished now. All washing is done ect so soon I'll have nothing left!!


----------



## Laura91

So, had an eventful day yesterday! 
Woke up yesterday morning with a really itchy foot - only one though. It looked like a nettle sting on top of my foot, itchy and hot. Anyway, it disappeared aftrt a while. 
Got into bed early last night (7:30 ;)) and it started again! I rang my mum to see what I could take and she told me to call the NHS direct or ring Triage at the hospital to get some advice - ive been feeling a bit off it for the last couple of days with headache, back ache and still full of cold. Oh and lots of BH!
They told me to go in :dohh:

They out me on the baby heartrate monitor and had to stay on that for an hour. They took my bloods, checked my BP, my temperature, listened to my chest etc.

In the end a doctor came in and said he wasnt worried about the rash the thing that was worrying him was that I was so warm (yet had no temperature) and my face was so flushed? He said they'd send my bloods off to check all my levels incase the itching is Obstetric Cholestasis - if any results come back pointing to this, I have to go back in to be induced! 

Also, with me having the cold and the flushing, if it continues or I just generally feel unwell or headachey then I have to go in and be induced too :shock:

It all felt so unreal lsid on the hospital bed with the monitors on! I think it felt worse because I was in the delivery suite section.. I expected to just go into a little side room like on OBEM :haha:

Other than the above, if I go into labour naturally I can still have my homebirth :dance: 

Oh I asked the doctor to check to see how engaged she was too and she's now 3/5's ! She was only 1/5 a week ago so I think using my birthing ball has helped a lot :)

When he said how engaged she was, he said "..so I think it'll be a couple of days" :shock:

Im gonna get bouncing on my ball again and hopefully start something off! 

No belly picture cause youve probably all seen it on facebook.. :flower:

EDIT: Excuse typos, on my phone!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oooooo lets hope it is a couple of days Laura :D sorry you had to go in to hospital though, I didn't like being on the maternity assessment unit when I went in because it was so close to ladies having babies!!! Did you get the results from the bloods? thats what I had tested on Monday and have to have it re-tested this coming Monday as mine were slightly abnormal. Haven't had itchy feet or hands though which is where people tend to get it. Just have it everywhere else which is rather annoying!!

Get bouncing on that ball girl - we need this little baby to make an appearance :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I've read that once you lose your mucus plug you can go into labor in days or it could still be another 2 to 3 weeks before labor begins. Perhaps that's why the MWs don't think it means much? Not to mention, the plug can regenerate though I don't imagine it would this late? I guess all we can do is wait and see at this point.

Laura, I hope you're able to still have your home birth rather then having to be induced. Have you started to plan for a hospital birth in case you do need to be induced though?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany, Sarah & Lauren* - Thanks for your support/advice and listening to me whine lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm going to mention to my Mum that I wish she'd wait to announce it just for a week or so, and see what happens. 

I was still really upset about it yesterday, I kept thinking of other things that annoyed me about it (Like how at Christmas her baby has another side of the family where it will be the ONLY baby so it will still get spoiled and get all the "Babies first Christmas" attention but because OHs family are all dead, my baby won't have that!)

It sounds bad, but the only thing that will make me feel better is if their baby is a girl - coz that way Bean will still be the only boy/grandson! *fingers crossed*
Bitchy coz they're desperate for a boy - I'm not wishing that they never have a boy, just that THIS baby is another girl :haha:

* Plugs/Twinges/Etc!* - oooh sounds like things are starting to happen!!! :happydance:
How exciting!!!!! I really hope one of us has their baby this week! 

With the monitoring, when I had it I was on the maternity unit too - the woman in the bed next to me had come in coz her waters had gone at 32 weeks!!! I was like "OMG!" lol...it was quite terrifying! They were going to induce her that night if nothing had happened naturally - I SO wanted to stay and see what happened, but I was all done before they'd induced lol.

*Maternity wear* - New Look is definitely good for things like maxi dresses. The ones I bought recently weren't from the Maternity range so they'll still do me for a while after the birth - they're so loose fitting anyway that there's room for a bump but it also doesn't really matter because they're supposed to hang loose so your normal size or a size up in the normal range will probably be fine!
They had some lovely ones in stock when I was there the other week.

*AFM* - Everybody is still clucking around me lol. Its driving me mad! My friend turned up today to do my highlights (a day late but oh well! At least they're done!), and as soon as she left my Aunty came over to see if I needed any shopping or if I'd had any twinges - bless them but omg leave me alone lol.

The parents are home tomorrow, so this week we'll be doing things like picking up the pram (yay!) and getting the room ready - and then thats it! My sister and nieces will arrive next Saturday, and then its baby time! AAAAAH!!!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* glad you got your hair done eventually! Better late than never! Oh my gosh, I cannot believe that next week is your last week without a baby! Sounds like you'll be busy as well so it's going to fly in. Glad your parents will be home so everyone else will leave you alone slightly! And fingers crossed for another girl for your sis ;)

*Laura* :shock: a few days?! Oh my goodness that is so exciting :happydance: I hope this prediction is true and we have our first baby before this time next week! I'm jealous, I'm still not engaged at all, and I bounce so much! What's your secret :winkwink: sorry to hear about your trip to hospital, hopefully you don't have to go in to be induced and this lo decides to come before that is necessary. 

*maternity wear* my new look dress arrived today. Oh my gosh it makes me look huge!!!! I mean, if I end up able to go to this wedding I will be 40+6 so nobody will expect me to look that great, but honestly, it's insane! From the front you can barely tell I'm pregnant (if you're partially blind :haha:) then I turn and BAM! Massive! So not entirely thrilled, but needs must in this case!

*Afm* I am starting to get the feeling my baby will never come out :( I'm not engaged, I'm having no BH, no plug, nada. I keep yelling at the thing to get out, I'm walking lots, bouncing...but I am 100% sure I will be getting induced on April 10th which is so disappointing. I'm going to be waiting on something major happening, and its never going to come. I know this is stupid as there is no way to know when it'll happen- I could go into labour in two minutes time- but I just am starting to get disheartened listening to everyone else's symptoms that I have none, and am going to have to force this baby to leave my uterus. I shouldn't have let him/her get so comfy lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Sarah, don't go worrying about not having symptoms. For the couple of us who have had the odd thing happen it doesn't mean labour is going to be any time soon. I've read so many things on the main forum about people thinking they are in early labour then it all stops and they are left waiting. And don't forget, most first time babies go over their due date... 

Talking of labour though, me and OH went out for dinner around 4, we were greedy and went for three courses - when I stood up after and started heading for the door I honestly thought LO was going to fall out of me there and then!!! I think I'd eaten so much it must have squashed her and forced more pressure down below. I could barely walk and I had to hold Adam like a crutch lol. It was rather embarrasing and a tad painful! 

Hayley I can't believe how quickly your date has come. I really hope you keep us well updated :D and we want photos!! Next week is going to be one if those weeks where it will drag and you purposely go to bed early every night to speed it up :haha: 

So my doctor called this afternoon to explain the blood results to me, said he isn't concerned but does recommend I have the repeat test done (which I have on Monday) to see if it continues to rise, if it does then they may want to speak to a specialist but they don't usually act on it unless levels are over 14. Mine are 7. So he doubts anything will happen. I asked if there is anything I can use to help the itching as it is more frustrating than anything, not to mention the marks I am leaving behind as a result of scratching. He said to use creams like e45 ... So I'll buy a small bottle of that tomorrow. Also said that the only way to completely stop the itching is by giving birth - because we all have a button we can press to bring baby out on demand lol. Hopefully my next results will come back fine :)


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, I'm not sure it will make you feel any better but I haven't had many signs or symptoms of labor! I haven't lost my plug and don't know if I'm dilated or if the baby's engaged. I do get Braxton Hicks but that's nothing new, and the period-like cramps never turn into anything real. I'm thinking that one of these days, it's all just going to take me by surprise. At least I hope so. Besides, it seems like things can change in an instant so you never know - you could go tomorrow!

*Hayley*, it does seem selfish of your sister to announce her pregnancy right before you're due. Hopefully she had the best of intentions and just wasn't thinking. Or maybe she wanted to get it out there before your baby's born so that she won't have to announce it right _after_, which might seem even more like she's trying to steal your thunder. I totally agree with what others have said - her announcement won't even compare to the birth of your little man!! And even though it sucks now, maybe in the future it will be nice for him to have a cousin so close in age. 

And yes, you definitely have to keep us updated! Just a few more days! :)

*Laura*, that's so exciting!! Sorry you aren't feeling well and had to go to the hospital but that's great news about your baby! I would feel the same way being in the hospital. I felt weird being in triage just to register (there were preggo's waiting for a room). Let us know if anything happens!

*Lauren*, I've had that happen! I'm kinda scared to stand up sometimes because I feel like she's going to fall out, and at the very least she makes me feel like I'm going to pee myself. I literally can't stand up straight. I can't tell if she's dropped, though, because sometimes she feels really low and I can breathe normally and bend over, etc., but then other times (like right now) her butt is right under my ribs again. I wish she would pick a spot and stay there!

I hope your next blood tests come back normal!

*AFM*, I've turned into such a homebody. Last week all I wanted was to get out of the house. Then today Seth said he would finish some of the chores if I wanted to go do something for myself...and now I can't think of a single thing I want to do bad enough to actually go do it. I'm not sleeping well and am just tired and uncomfortable. I've been pretty active up until recently and my mom and I are having lunch tomorrow so I'm not a _complete _hermit...but now I'd seriously rather just be in the comfort of my own home!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww you really never know! It could happen in an instant! Have you been trying anything like the usual RLT/EPO/Hot curries thing?!
Might be worth a go! My friend had her baby last week, she had literally just got to 39 weeks and ended up just going like that! No signs previously and all of a sudden...all systems go!

*Lauren* - Eeek! Any more signs since the restaurant episode?! 

I will definitely keep you all updated, don't worry! ;) I probably won't get on to the forums until I'm home (I'm taking my Ipod with me but I don't know if theres Wifi in the hospital!) but I will definitely make sure I get it up on Facebook! :)

They retested me for the cholestasis thing too, and the retest was fine - my midwife said the same thing, e45! I haven't picked any up though. I should do that tomorrow!

*Linzi* - Aww I'm sorry you're not feeling great. I think its normal to not be feeling up to going out right now - everything is so uncomfortable and takes so long to do! 

*Sleeping* - if anybody hasn't tried it, I would highly recommend Cussons Mum & Me sleep mist! I won a Bump gift pack from a blog friend otherwise I prob wouldnt have tried it, but OMG it is amazing!!! I wish I had discovered it months ago!
I have slept like an actual baby all week long since using it! I thought maybe it was just a fluke, but another preg friend bought one and she said its worked miracles for her too!

I also love the Mum & Me pregnancy shampoo, my hair looks all thick and shiny again after using it - its been a nightmare with any shampoo for the rest of the pregnancy! Just GUTTED its taken me until the very end of the pregnancy to find these products!! lol.

*AFM* - Just been to Tesco and OMG - was terrified my waters were going to break!! can you imagine your waters going in public?!!! :wacko:
(Although it'd be nice if they went in Mothercare...I read a story about that happening to someone and now she gets massive discount in there! lol)

I've been getting strong period pains on and off for a few days, and this morning my back was SO sore I could barely move....but tonight the period pains kept coming quite frequently and were very painful! And on Tesco my bump kept going hard and then soft! And I started getting a weird stabbing pain in my hip! 

Its eased off in the last half hour or so though, so :shrug:


----------



## MrsHippo

I have been so uncomfortable the last few days, I struggle to walk, drive, sleep, sit on the sofa... Eat! I struggle to lean slightly forward to put the food in my mouth. If I sit upright I'd just get it all down me. 

Hayley I have that mist, my mum brought me that along with the bubble bath. The bubble bath is nice and the mist smells lovely but it doesn't help me sleep :( some nights I'm ok but every morning I wake up in loads of pain with my hips and back. I try cushions and stuff but nothing seems to help. 

I went for my meal, brought a new dress which I will post a pic of up tomorrow when I'm on the laptop. The meal was lovely though, nice to catch up with the girls. I got a little bag with a few vests ect then opened my card when I got home and they have given me £70 worth of NEXT vouchers :) bless them. 

My LO seems much more active recently, she never moves around this much. Still getting loads of tightening but only seems to happen when I'm sitting down, well that's when I notice it anyway. Then get the period type pains usually when I lie down. 

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## linzylou

My water broke!! No warning, no nothing. Big gush that woke me up at 3am. No contractions yet. Waiting to call L&D. I'll update when I can. Wish me luck, ladies!! Looks like I might have a St. Paddy's Day baby!


----------



## MrsHippo

Ahhhhhhhhhh Lindsey how exciting!!!!!!! I hope things start moving soon and that your next post is a piccy of your LO xxx


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm so excited now :dance: :dance:


----------



## linzylou

I'm still at home! Having light contractions. Baby is moving around a little bit. Just waiting for DH to get out of the shower so we can go. I wish I could just stay home because I'm so much more comfortable here but I know they want me to come in. I'm not as nervous as I thought I'd be!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm sorry I haven't been in for weeks. I went to my mums for a few days whilst oh arrived and ended up having my baby three weeks early.
Thanks for the support I hit in here ladies and good luck to all of you.

It's harder to post when you have a little one! Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG Nicola. We thought you had given birth!! Congratulations and hope all is well

Lindsey keep us updated best you can, makes everything feel so real!! Xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

AAAAARGH!!!! How exciting!!!!!

Nicola - congratulations! :D Hope everything is going well!

Linzi - AAAAHHH! So excited!!! Hope to see pictures of your LO sooooooon! Aww a St Paddys Day baby, how cute!!!!! She'll have the Luck of the Irish!! :D

(And WOOO my guesses are right with regards to order of birth so far! lmao!! I KNEW Linzi would go before me!! :happydance:....although Alex may have already gone, I think she has! )


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck Linzi, I did it 3 hours from my hosp without my husband here. You're going to be amazing.

Sorry everyone just you get so bogged down with everything xx


----------



## doggylover

Jeepers, I popped to ikea and look what I came home to! One baby here and another one on the way!!!

Nicola, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you are settling into mummy hood well, and have no doubt that you are doing a fantastic job. When you get a minute make sure you let us know all the details about LO and the birth!

Lindsey - oh my goodness! I am so excited for you! Can't believe your waters went in the middle of the night - proper TV style! I'm thinking about you and can't wait to hear the good news! And you're just right not to be nervous- you are going to do wonderfully!

No other surprises from anyone?!

My thrilling trip to ikea isn't so exciting anymore :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

I think Alex has had her baby too.....

Who was next on your prediction list Hayley??? 

It is so exciting though, I am so excited!!! :dance: 

Nicola don't apologise, I hope to see a photo once your back on your feet :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

My prediction list was Nicola, Lindsay, me, Laura and then you Lauren lol. But I had Lindsay down for 20th March so I'm a few days behind!! 

I wish we knew about Alex! 

Ohhhh I can't wait to see the first baby picture! All these months we've posting and talking about it, and its finally starting to happen!! *squeeee*!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Just posted birth story in my journal. Ill copy it in here. X


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'll have to do this in instalments but want to get some bits down.

I remember waking up having contractions but was able to get back to sleep. I don't know what time they were but was aware that I'd woke up a couple of times.

At around 2.30 am I woke feeling like I was having a contraction. I'd been having cramps for weeks before and it was always because of the iron tablets and once I'd been they'd go.

At 3.15 they were still coming so I went downstairs and started timing them on this amazing Internet site I found. 

At about 4am I went to the loo and I'd been weeing in the dark because of parents being in bed. I wiped and it was all bloody so I guessed they were contractions and that was my show starting. I was the ring Mart but not hinting that I thought it was and waiting to see if they'd stop after I'd been to the loo. I had another few and warned mart that I was having them. At 5.30 we made the decision he would ring work as they were regular.

6.30am-parents got up and they asked me if I was sure. 
7.30am still coming every four minutes but not lasting long. Mum rang the nearest maternity unit who agreed to take me should I need it.
They advised waiting for contractions to hit 2-3minutes lasting over a minute for 5-6 hours (ha ha) t as my first baby and I'd be ages!

Came home after having contractions around the park walking the dog for about an hour, they were every four minutes and I was able to breath through them.

Was contracting for a few hours and I had a couple of baths to ease them. Contractions were up and down from 4 minutes to 8 minutes.

Went to bed for an hour around 12pm and my mum was cleaning the house around me. At 12.36 I woke up having another contraction and for up. Went to the toilet and the pad was wet and all full of pink stuff. I asked my mum and she said she thought it was my show. Got dressed with a huge pad on and came downstairs. At 13.22 I was having a contraction and when I stood up I felt gushing and thing it might be my waters. Went into the kitchen quick before it got on the carpet and stood on a dog towel with my knickers down watching it drip out. Absolutely no control.

Went and got in the bath again whilst my mum rang the wars. Contractions weren't timed as I'd just got up so we estimated around 5 minutes based on the last couple.

They wanted to take me in but I asked to stay at home. Mum persuaded me to get checked and we finished packing my bag.

Contractions were about every 5 mins in the car and near the hospital I felt another gush and kept apologising to my mum for the car seats. She dropped me off whilst trying to park and I walked the little way to the antenatal unit. In there I tried to explain before getting another contraction and then more gushing. I was crying saying I'm leaking everywhere. The midwife came round and said I needed to be on delivery not here but would check me straight away to make sure.

They realised that at this point they were every two minutes and when they examined me she could see her hair and said I was about 4cm dilated already and was going to the delivery ward. 

On the delivery ward I was in a room and given gas and air whilst having contractions. They asked about a birth plan as mine was empty. I wanted a water birth if they'd allow it and they were happy o me to take there's as it was free. About 30 mins later went into the pool in my full bikini. I wanted my pants on! This must have been around 4pm ish but at that point I had no idea of timings. They were checking babies heart beat every 15 mins and all was ok.

After about 10 mins in the pool I started to feel sick and ended up being sick in the bowl over the edge. I felt like it was the gas and air so I stopped using it. Roughly had about 45 mins of it and then that was it.

My sister arrived at some point to support with Martin not being there. I vaguely remember them talking about things and how long it could be yet. I was at this point feeling the urge to push so they tok my bottoms off. Contractions were long and hard and sometimes rolled into each other.

I had my eyes closed hanging over the edge of the pool. Focused on myself only. My mum and sister were encouraging my dad to go the rugby match as they'd be ages yet. I was at this point pushing but was so focused I wasn't making a sound apparently other than really deep breathing.

Unknown to me the midwife was checking behind me to see if baby was coming. She'd do it after every contraction but I knew that she was coming but then she kept going back up. The midwife kept shaking her head to my mum hence why they thought she'd be ages. The contractions were just a little short for me to get her head but after a few more I felt her lower and knew she was moving. The midwife tried to get her heart beat but couldn't find it as I think at this point she would have been in the birth canal.
Another contraction came and the midwife was sat down my sister and mum were talking and I made a sound which made them jump. Out popped her head. Panic ensued as no-one was expecting it!

The midwife said they don't interfere and was encouraging me o push her shoulders out. My sister was crying and came and grabbed my hands telling me to push. I held back as my body was telling me to wait for the next contraction. I didn't say no go anyone just waited another few seconds till it came and pushed down. They gave me her and I checked she was a girl. Her colour wasn't right and. Kept as,nig was she ok. They took her after another few seconds to give her oxygen and she was crying then. Born at 18.37 pm weighing 6lb 4ozs. At this point there were 4 extra midwives that had arrived for a mosey. The ward was very quiet and they were so shocked about how quick it had happened and just wasn't expecting her.

I had a little tear in a few places but they got the dr to come and stitch me up.

I don't know how I did it without pain relief. I do remember saying at one point that I couldn't do it and they were encouraging me. I said it a few times after having 7 rolling contractions.

Lots of spelling errors


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww thank you for sharing Nicola :) so glad everything went smoothly for you. I hope for a water birth :) 

Hayley, let's see if your predictions are right (order of them anyway :)) I can't remember what mine were lol ... I'll have to look back later.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww thanks for sharing Nicola - glad it went ok in the end! What did you call her? When did Martin make it back?

Lauren - lol! Lets see! Here's the list of our guesses:

Sarah's Guesses - 

1. Hayley - 26th March, 6lb 11oz
2. Lauren - 29th March, 8lb 6oz
3. Lindsey - April 1st, 7lb 2oz
4. Alex - April 2nd, 7lb 14oz 
5. Laura - April 3rd, 8lb 4oz
6. Brittany - April 6th, 5lb 7oz (I imagine both Brittany and Aiden are very petite!)
7. Me (hopefully!) - April 9th, 7lb 7oz (please god!)

Hayleys Guesses - 
Nicola (nuttynicnak) - I think she's actually had the baby already!
Lindsey - March 20th, 7lb 8 oz
Me - March 26th, 7lbs 12oz
Laura - March 30th, 8lbs 8oz
Lauren - April 1st, 8 lbs 7 oz
Alex - April 3rd, 8lbs 8oz (Girl!)
Brittany - April 4th, 6 lbs 12 oz 
Sarah - April 5th, 7lbs 3 oz (Boy!)
Brooke - April 7th, 8 lbs 10 oz (Girl!)

Laurens Guesses - 

1. Hayley - 26th March
2. Alex - 28th March 
3. Lindsey -29th March 
4. Sarah - 30th March
5. Me - 31st March (just have a feeling she will be here by the end of the month) 
6. Laura - 2nd April
7. Brittany - 3rd April
8. Brooke - 7th April


----------



## linzylou

Just checking in! I was admitted to the hospital this morning about 8. I was only 1-2 cm dilated but 80% effaced. I stayed in triage until 11 when they started me on pitocin. Contractions are every 2 minutes and starting to get intense. I haven't been checked again yet but I hope there's been some progress! Right now just trying to relax, breathe, and watch my favorite TV show.


----------



## doggylover

Nicola thanks so much for sharing your story! It sounds amazingly quick and you are incredible for doing it au naturale! Again massive congrats to you and I hope you an your little lady are doing well now. 

Hayley your guesses are looking scarily good at the minute (although Lindsey might not agree if that puts her in labour for the next 3 days :haha:)

Lindsey it sounds like you are doing an amazing job if contractions are that close and you are staying so calm!! Sending you and lo all the luck in the world for a safe delivery, I really hope she is here soon! 

This is so exciting! How can it be time for babies already?! The last 8 months seem to have dragged by, but at the same time I can't believe we are at this point so soon!


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe we are at the stage of babies arriving either, even though it's an exciting time and it's something we have all been waiting for... Part of me feels slightly tearful to think 'this is it'. 9 months of aches, pains, sickness, heartbearn amongst other things... most importantly us guys talking to each other on a daily basis, listening to each others problems and being there for one another. Even though I have never met any of you, I feel as though I've made some amazing new friends... So before we all start dissapearing to have our little bundles I want to send you all cyber hugs to say thank you for being there for me :hugs:

So glad to hear you are doing well Lindsey *breath* hehe 

Nicola, love the name you have chosen. My sister's name is Charlotte :) 

Oo I feel all emotional now :cry:


----------



## Breeandbaby

Hi ladies , I'm new to this but due April the 9th , I have mild preeclampsia and I'm just a little curious of any of you other moms are having this ? I'm a little nervous to when they will induce me but my blood pressure has been all over the place but very high and a lot of protein in my urine , I just want to know if any you have any clue when they will induce me if the symptoms don't go down


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Linzi - awww I'm glad its all going well so far! Hope you're progressing nicely!!! can't wait to hear about her arrival! EEEK! SO exciting!! PUSH!!! lol!

Sarah - Ha!!! Fingers crossed my dates are a bit out, for Linzi's sake!!! I hope I don't get them all right but a few days early, as that would be a bit of a nightmare for my date!!! lol! and I KNOW...how can it be time for babies already?!

Lauren - oh don't!! I'm going to start crying! :cry: lol! Aww its so true though, this forum has been SUCH a godsend during the past 8 months or so - its been SO lovely to have this little support network, and I'm SO pleased that so many of us stayed active and kept talking throughout the whole time! Its so lovely to go through the experience with other girls - obviously even though we've never met, but it doesn't matter! It still feels like we all know each other so well now!

I really hope we can all manage to keep in touch once our babies are here. It'd be lovely to catch up on how they're all doing - after all, we've been through the pregnancies together and we're going to be facing all the different ages and stages together too! teething, terrible twos, etc! hehe!

I echo what you said Lauren, massive hugs to all of you for being such fabulous friends/shoulder to cry on/ears to chew off during the pregnancy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Breeandbaby said:


> Hi ladies , I'm new to this but due April the 9th , I have mild preeclampsia and I'm just a little curious of any of you other moms are having this ? I'm a little nervous to when they will induce me but my blood pressure has been all over the place but very high and a lot of protein in my urine , I just want to know if any you have any clue when they will induce me if the symptoms don't go down

Hi hun, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of pre-eclampsia so I can't really help :/

If you post on the main board though, I'm sure there'd be some girls on there who would be able to answer! Good luck xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I called her Charlotte. I rang martin at Dubai airport to say she'd been born. He made it to the hospital about 10am the next day. 

I'm the worlds biggest softie but you just really get into a zone. It wasn't an active choice not to have pain relief but it really helped knowing I could if I wanted to. 

Ill keep bobbing in.

Thinking of you Linzi and good luck the rest if you.

If I can go it so can you all, one thing I did learn was believe in yourself. Xxx


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> Breeandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies , I'm new to this but due April the 9th , I have mild preeclampsia and I'm just a little curious of any of you other moms are having this ? I'm a little nervous to when they will induce me but my blood pressure has been all over the place but very high and a lot of protein in my urine , I just want to know if any you have any clue when they will induce me if the symptoms don't go down
> 
> Hi hun, I'm afraid I don't have any experience of pre-eclampsia so I can't really help :/
> 
> If you post on the main board though, I'm sure there'd be some girls on there who would be able to answer! Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Definitely agree with what Hayley said, I haven't a clue at all but I'm sure someone in third trimester might know. If you develop full blown pre eclampsia, I imagine they would induce before the start of April though.

Nic, I'm sure Martin was devastated to miss the birth, but at least he was able to get home quickly.charlotte is a beautiful name, I absolutely love it. I hope my labour goes as well as yours!

Anxiously awaiting news of Lindsey!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I'm sure we will all stay in touch :) we will still need advice, want to share stories and moan once in a while when our LO's are here!! 

I too am waiting for news on Lindsey, I've checked this about 3 times since I've been up already lol


----------



## doggylover

Oh yes, I forgot to say, what you said yesterday Lauren made me tear up!! It has been amazing having such wonderful ladies to share the journey with, and I for one will definitely need the help and support when LO gets here and I have no idea what the heck I am supposed to do!

I couldn't have asked for more lovely mummies to be to help get me through these last few months :mrgreen: 

And now babies are arriving and it makes me even more teary :haha: especially if I get to see any pictures of their little baby cheeks!

And a whole load of us can now officially say our babies are due next week!!! :happydance: only Hayley's is guaranteed....but even still! Exciting!


----------



## linzylou

I was going to update tomorrow but it's 3:30am and for some reason I'm wide awake (Dad and baby are both sleeping).

Sarah Lynn was born last night at 7:46pm after 16 hours of labor and two hours of pushing. She's 7lbs 9oz and 19" long and the most precious thing I've ever seen. I still can't believe she's mine and that I'm her mother. It's amazing and intimidating all at the same time. She doesn't cry much but will sit and stare at you. She makes all kinds of funny faces.

Overall, I'm really happy with my birth experience. I wanted to go natural but since my water broke, I was induced with pitocin around 11am. I still was able to labor without pain relief...all the way till 10cm! I used my exercise ball and during the most intense part of labor, Seth squeezed my hips together. For every single contraction. He was amazing. 

At 10cm, I was screaming to push and the nurse was telling me no. Turns out Sarah's head was turned the wrong direction. They wanted me to lay on my side for a while to get her to move. I got the epidural, slept for an hour despite having the shakes, and then I was ready to push. I could still feel my legs with the epidural and pressure but absolutely no pain. It was awesome. I would have never had the strength to push for the next two hours if I hadn't gotten it. 

I pushed for two hours but it honestly didn't seem that long! I pushed on my back, my sides, I used the squat bar which helped immensely, and then delivered her on my back. Most amazing experience ever. I didn't tear nor did I need an episiotomy. Still really, really sore! 

We get released Tuesday morning so we're just hanging out and trying to get the hang of breast feeding before we go. Seriously, our bodies can do amazing things!!! Trust yourself! I'll post pictures ASAP!


----------



## doggylover

congratulations!!!

That is such wonderful news! :happydance::happydance::happydance: welcome to the world Sarah!!

Sounds like you have done an amazing job, Lindsey!! I can't believe you got so far without any pain relief, you hero! 

Absolutely amazing news! I hope you get some much needed rest, and that Sarah continues to be the strong silent type who won't keep you up too much :haha:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats hun, that first night is really surreal! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Congratulations!! :bunny: 

Sounds as though you were amazing. I can't wait to see photos!! Well done xx

Nicola, we have added each other on Facebook to keep in touch if you are interested also? X


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh yes please. I'm hidden because of teaching. Could someone pm me one name/email and then I can do the rest. I have pics of baby too xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

It's so exciting that our babies are starting to arrive! Reading about Lindsey's water breaking has definitely made it feel more real that in just a few weeks I'll be a mom. Where did the time go? It seems like it was just yesterday that I was starting this thread. I'm so glad that I've met you all. You all have been an amazing source of support and I couldn't have asked for better people to go through this journey with. :hugs: :hugs:

Also, since babies are arriving, I started adding their birthdays to the first post.

*Hayley*, I hope talking to your mom goes well and that your sister will wait a week or two before announcing her pregnancy. 

*Sarah*, I know how you feel with the thinking the baby is never going to come out. Even though I believe I've lost my plug and have been noticing more low back pain/AF like cramping I really don't think Aiden is going to come on his own. Not to mention, my OB has basically said I shouldn't get my hopes up for him coming early since most first time mom's don't deliver early so it's kind of like I shouldn't even think too much of the things that have happened.

*Lauren*, I hoe your repeat test goes well today. How quickly will you get the results back?

*Nicola*, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! I also enjoyed reading your birth story, thanks for sharing! 

*Lindsey*, I've already told you in your journal but congratulations again!! I'm so glad you had a good birth experience and I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of Sarah. I bet she is adorable!

*AFM*, my DH is working a lot not to mention his allergies are really bad/he has a cold so I've been spending a lot of time entertaining myself. I've got everything on MY to-do list done so just need DH to finish his list which has about 4 things left on it. Hopefully by the end of this week.

Yesterday, I got my nails done. It's so nice seeing my color on my toe nails again. I also bought more clothes for Aiden. I had never looked at Burlington before but they had so much designer brand stuff for like 50%-70% off the list price that I went a bit crazy buying stuff. At least I purchased mostly 9 month clothing so I don't have an overabundance of 0-3/3-6 which is what I have bought a ton of already. 

Tonight, DH and I need to go and sign our lease renewal and then I believe we're going to pick up some groceries for meals this week.

My next doctors appointment is tomorrow. Really curious if I've progressed more since the last appointment since I believe I've lost my plug and have noticed some more AF like cramping/low back pain.


----------



## I Love Lucy

nuttynicnak said:


> Oh yes please. I'm hidden because of teaching. Could someone pm me one name/email and then I can do the rest. I have pics of baby too xx

I PMed you the link to my page. So excited to see pictures of Charlotte!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks will start to add xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh nic definitely add me Facebook.com/sarahjay4 I believe, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of Charlotte! 

Brittany sounds like you are still keeping very busy! I can't believe you have clothes for 9months old already, you area super organised mummy! But with that much off designer stuff I can see why!

Ugh, I feel really horrible this evening. Sore head and feel like I could be sick right now, which is weird as I felt fine all day and very rarely feel unwell. Dh is upstairs putting our new bed together (our last one partially collapsed last week :dohh:, probably due to the small cow (me) currently sleeping in it!) and other than that nothing is new!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I tried to make sure I had a good supply of clothes for 0-3 and 3-6. I had nothing in 9 months and when I saw how much things were discounted I figured might as well start buying now. I really hope I don't have too much stuff. I was starting to worry a bit about half the stuff I have never getting to be worn. 

Though I was thinking, if anything it's going to be the stuff people buy for him that wouldn't be worn. Obviously the stuff I buy for him is stuff I like. DH didn't understand that all when he was trying to explain to him that it doesn't matter if he gets more clothes at Christmas time when he'll probably be in the 9 month range.

Anyways, I hope you start to feel better. Being unwell is not fun at all. Especially at this stage of pregnancy when we have all these other aches and pains to deal with.


----------



## doggylover

That is so true about the stuff you buy being the stuff you like. I know if my SIL were to buy my LO clothes they would be a very different style from what I would buy - based on what my nephew wears - so as you said it's probably gifts that will be less worn.

Plus, the amount of changes of clothes I've heard these beasties get through, you'll probably wish you'd bought more when it was all on sale!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Nicola, my name is Lauren Purdy. 

I've also not been feeling particuarly well :( I keep feeling sick and just off. I am getting really wound up at night too, not only can I not sleep for the life of me, when I do I end up waking up in loads of pain with my hips/pelvis from where I've been lying even though I roll over so often so it's not like I'm on one side all night. I've tried propping myself with my v pillow and normal pillows but nothing is helping. Then if I can I'll try and have a nap but end up with the same problem and waking up in loads of pain... Don't know how much more I can take. Oh and when I lie down I tend to get lots of pain to the front like period pains and my lower back hurts. I might buy something I can stand up against and wrap myself to it... Might sleep better lol. 

I thought about buying LO some bigger sizes but then I think about all the time I will have once she is here... So I might save shopping for a couple months. I can then introduce her to the world of retail haha 

I had my repeat bloods done today, don't have a clue if/when I will hear anything. I assume they will contact me if they are high again. Then I have my consultant appointment on Thursday..... 

I am supposed to be meeting a couple of friends over the next couple of days but I really don't want to see them. Normally I am happy to see people but for some reason I just don't want to this week. Think I'll text them tomorrow and say I can't make it. I'm sure they will understand. 

*yawn* so tired even after a nap about an hour ago. Defo going to try and get an early night.... See how much sleep I manage to get!!


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> when I do I end up waking up in loads of pain with my hips/pelvis from where I've been lying even though I roll over so often so it's not like I'm on one side all night.

I have this too. Is almost like my whole hip area goes numb or something, it's horrible. So then I turn to the other side and its the same again after an hour or so. :nope: not good.

Sorry you're also feeling rubbish today :hugs:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Linzi* - AWWWWWWWWW! Congratulations!!! It sounds like you did amazingly well!!! :) 
I can't wait to see pics of Sarah! YAY! I hope you feel less sore soon! And such a lovely weight and length!! awwww! Did she have hair? Do you think she looks more like you or OH?

*Nicola* - Charlotte is a lovely name :) Glad Martin managed to get there quite quickly!! Aww :)
I'm on Facebook here - https://www.facebook.com/HayleyInWonderland

*Hip/pelvis pain in bed* - This drives me mad!!! Its been happening for months - some nights worse than others. Its so hard to describe the pain but it always wakes me up. And even if I change sides, it doesnt take long to come back! I try shoving a pillow under me which can help slightly but it doesn't make it go away completely :/

*Feeling unwell* - I've been like this too! I was up and down last night feeling really queasy and thinking I was going to be sick - never was, but the feeling was there. Had an awful headache on and off all night and day today too.
And I had a PROPER emotional outburst last night! I was LITERALLY screaming like a banshee and crying about something my friend had done that annoyed me (asked me to change the date of the babys christening coz its her new boyfriends mothers birthday....erm let me think....NO!)

But I keep reading on the third tri forums that getting really emotional or moody can be a sign that labour is coming :/

*Another baby!* - My friend had her baby yesterday!!! :happydance: I'm waiting to find out what she called it, all these babies are getting me SO excited!!!!

*My sisters scan* - I'm attaching a pic of my sisters scan from today. Quite sweet, bless! Mad to think this was where we all were not too long ago and now they're all popping out! hehe!
Any guesses on gender?! I'm not very good at skull theory!!!

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/v/487464_10152638505955551_1992236490_n.jpg?oh=1e6b5e20dab2401f4428307ca6f1a858&oe=51496D53&__gda__=1363851419_7d953e4de6b7d5d8805a5c2a226577ba


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley - its really strange seeing someone's first scan :) I keep looking at mine which are in a little frame next to me and I think back to how I felt when I first saw her on the screen. I'm afraid I am no help with guessing the sex either lol. Great news about your friend too :)

I have been a little emotional too, I actually very nearly threw my phone against the wall earlier. When I was trying to go to sleep for a bit Adam called (as he always does when I try and sleep) then I had about 3 texts come through from people THEN an email. I got so angry!! Then when I decided to just get up I dropped the remote on the floor which made me even more angry. I was crying earlier about something on tv too. Overall I feel quite irritable.....its got to be the hormones. 

I went around to my mum's today to see her new little miniature chiwawa, I posted a pic on facebook :) honestly, I have never seen a dog so small in all my life. She is adorable!! I'd be scared or kicking or standing on her though lol. Picked up my beanbag from her too - which I just remembered that I left in the car. I'll have to get it tomorrow as can't be bothered to go out now.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Added the ones on here that have said, i think anyway? Have I missed anyone? 

Pics will follow in one second. 
I bought 0-3, a couple of newborn and some 3-6 with a 9 month coat that was reduced in Tesco. Now had to go out and buy all newborn and early baby things. As you will see she is tiny, but with huge feet for some reason. Explains the kicks in the ribs!!

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I thought she was going to be too big for newborn!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG she is tiny!!!! and that coat is huge haha awwww she is lovely though :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Charlotte's newborn coat is huge on her! I guess you never know if you'll need newborn clothes or not since some babies never fit in them and others are in them for awhile. Is Charlotte in newborn or did you have to go and buy preemie sized clothes?

I'm right there with everyone else with the hip/pelvic pain. I basically don't want to move around. Getting out of bed is excruciating but no matter what I do I still have to get up to pee about 3-4 times a night. Then turning over is also painful. I feel bad for DH, I'm not sure he's getting much sleep with all the moaning in pain I'm doing these days. 

I've been having a ridiculous amount of heartburn/acid reflux too. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat everything causes it. We just have to keep telling ourselves we don't have much longer!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Also, this is probably TMI but is anyone else leaking urine? Ever since my last cervical check I've been having to wear panty liners since I'm leaking urine. I don't even realize it's happening until I go to the bathroom and notice the panty liner is yellow with pee. It's definitely pee too and not amniotic fluid but ugh, it makes me feel so gross.


----------



## MrsHippo

I have a feeling I am leaking....its only after I have been for a wee though :/ I will go to the toilet then straight after I will feel slightly wet. Its horrible. I might have to wear a pad also to see what colour it is. Its been happening for a couple of weeks now... not nice!

I love seeing photos of little tiny newborns. Makes me really excited about meeting LO. I wonder whether she looks like her 3d scan piccy? awww :baby:


----------



## nuttynicnak

We've got some newborn and some early baby dependent on where they are from. Coats seem to really bury her more than clothes.


It's a case of buy a few of everything and then when she is born you'll have to get what you need. I think she is gorgeous but just think that is me being biased!


----------



## doggylover

Nic I sent you a little message on fb :) that coat is huge on Charlotte!! Makes her look even teenier than I'm sure she is!

I'm glad this pain I'm having at night is normal then, I worry a lot that everything I feel is abnormal. Not glad that you lot are suffering as well though :nope:


----------



## doggylover

nuttynicnak said:


> . I think she is gorgeous but just think that is me being biased!

Definitely not, she is beautiful!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Not got the message. Poke me and I'll do it that way. Or pm me your link. Xx

I had all the pelvic pain and ended up on crutches at the end. Getting up was excrutiating.

Weeing was loads. I never leaked see but had a bladder op at a younger age and used a device to strengthen my muscles for the whole pregnancy as I knew I'd end up being incontinent. Plus I never went to term x


----------



## MrsHippo

Everyone will look at their own baby and think they are the most special little thing in the world... End of the day we have created that new little life. 

Charlotte is very cute though and so tiny! I just want to pick her up and give her a cuddle :) 

I have been peeing 3-4 times during the night and think I lost track of how many times during the day. We are going through lots more toilet paper though!! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the pain either. Times like this where I wish i had a water bed or something... Mmm that sounds like heaven actually


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Awww Nicola she's sooo cute and teeny weeny! Awwww!!! 
What coat is that? I can't quite make it out from the pic but it looks very similar to one I bought from Matalan which is a Dumbo one - I got newborn in that, I hope it fits lol!

I've got a Newborn coat (different one) in my hospital bag, a newborn cardi, 3 0-3 suits and 3 newborn suits - I do have a few tiny baby which OH can bring with him if we need them! Awwww so exciting!!!

*Leaking* - I haven't noticed any myself, apart from the usual sneezing/laughing episodes! And the going for a wee and then as soonas I've pulled my knickers back up I feel like I need to go again!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yup that's the coat! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Hayley: one week today until you head in for your section!! That is so soon!

Nic: my link is https://www.facebook.com/sarahjay4 I believe. Hopefully that works!!

peeing: I haven't actually noticed any differences in the last few weeks. I worry if I only pee once at night though that I must be dehydrated, so I need to get on that today as I only did pee once last night. But no leaking from me (yet). And boy does that inspire me to do some pelvic floor exercises!

Feeling lots better today, i think yesterday was just a day when I didn't eat right and that made me feel sick. I'm struggling to get up in the mornings though, all these lie ins are going to be the death of me when LO finally arrives!!

Lindsey: any pictures of Sarah yet for us to coo over?!


----------



## baby_nurse

Hello all! I'm back....baby is still inside! For various reasons which I don't really want to go into I had to go away from B&B for a while, tbh I probably won't be around much more now but wanted to say hello/goodbye before just disappearing forever and leave you all thinking I had left and had my baby or whatnot!

I've seen a few ladies have already had their babies, massive massive congrats to you guys. I wonder who'll be next! 

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to have their babies, hopefully we won't be much longer now! I have tried to add a few of you on facebook so I don't lose touch completely. My name is Alex Hawkes so please feel free to add me to keep in touch. I'm sorry that I'm not going to be on here anymore, I may update my journal occasionally but that is probably all. Thank you to you all over the last few months for your kind/amusing/supportive chat and words of kindness and wisdom. It has been fabulous sharing this experience with you all. 

https://www.facebook.com/alex.pomeroyhawkes


----------



## MrsHippo

I know I have already spoken to you Alex on fb but glad to hear you are well - shame bubs is still inside though hehe

I don't have anything exciting to report, still can't sleep, still achy, still getting pains but still nothing happening. 

I have just eaten a whole big bar of cadburys whole nut :O I am watching 16 kids and counting on tv at the moment and these women that continue to have babies are crazy. I couldn't go through this 12, 13 or 16 times!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren I forgot 16 kids was on tonight! Dh is now searching for it on +1 to record it for me! Thank heavens you reminded me! And don't worry, I ate a whole box of cadburys fingers earlier. But honestly, there are hardly any in there (24 according to the box I.e. not enough!) sorry you are still sore, but hopefully it won't be for much longer!

Alex,so glad to hear everything is well with you and LO, and I'm glad you added me on fb so we can keep up to date on there instead of on here.

Afm: I have been majorly panicking for the last two weeks about boys names. AGAIN. We both went off Max....and then I went off Freddie...and it just all went to the dogs. But after a lengthy discussion tonight (during which I was gutted to lose the name Rafferty as dh thinks its too posh...) we have now eventually decided on Benjamin Lucas Jay. Weirdly, Lucas was also suggested tonight, and dh loved how they sounded as a whole name, so much so that we have thrown out our dad's names as middle names as it didn't flow at all.

But thank heavens. It's such a weight off my mind! Now I have to work on him to get Rafferty in for the next baby...!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww bless you, you two aren't doing too well with names are you!! I can see LO being born and you changing the name again! :p I do like Benjamin though, will you be shortening it to Ben? 

I did feel a huge sense of relief once we had decided on a middle name. I know they aren't majorly important but I felt I needed one to be ready. 

Mmm chocolate fingers :)


----------



## doggylover

Oh don't even joke about changing our minds....I did say "ok that's us sorted! For at least a few days..." I think the problem is that we have very different tastes in boys names, and none of the names we both like have really grabbed us. I was trying out a few earlier (round the house, out loud, like a crazy lady :haha:) and none felt right, but I have always really liked the name Benjamin, in fact I used to have a dog called Ben lol!

Dh said he isn't convinced about shortening to Ben, but I think we probably will end up doing that. As long as we stick with the name :dohh:

The damn baby will probably come out a girl now and all this worrying will have been for nothing!

I'm the same, I even said to Simon that middle names aren't ever used.......but I still feel like they are very important too. A have a friend without a middle name and I just think that's weird!


----------



## MrsHippo

To be honest I was so relieved when we found out we were having a girl because we had absolutely no idea what we'd call a boy. 

Well it's not long now until we find out what your having :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

The OB appointment was so disappointing. Nothing has changed since last week. :( 

I asked about induction again too since the OB I spoke to about it awhile back was not my primary OB. Well now I don't even feel optimistic about being induced on the 5th at the latest as my primary OB may let me go more then a week over if I haven't progressed anymore by next Tuesday. 

I mentioned DTD to DH on the way out when he feels a bit better in hopes that, that would help get things moving before the next appointment and he turned me down right away. Definitely not what I wanted to hear when I feel so unattractive right now and am already disappointed with the way the appointment went. It just irritates me so much that his reasoning for not wanting to do anything with me is because of how much pain I'm in. I just don't get why he thinks he needs to be so worried about me being in pain, especially if I'm the one asking him to have sex with me. He just makes me want to pull my hair out!!

I just want Aiden to come already. I'm so tired of being pregnant. I'm tired of the pain, the constant heartburn/acid reflux, I just don't want to do this anymore. :cry:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah*: Eeek I know!!! How exciting/absolutely terrifying! lol

Aww what a shame you lost the battle on Rafferty, I love that and it would sound so perfect on a little Irish baby in the accent! But I do love Benjamin too. One of my first boyfriends was Benjamin (Ben) and he was such a lovely guy, so I immediately think of him! I like it when you associate names with really nice people, really makes me like the name! :) 

I don't have a middle name! Neither does my sister. My mum said she always thought middle names were completely pointless so she never bothered! My sister followed suit and her kids don't have middle names either!

But I'm breaking the tradition as when I was younger I was always SO jealous of people who had middle names, I actually adopted one for myself when I was about 6 and have always used it lol! (I suppose thats why my Mum thinks me using two middles names is "Ridiculous", since she didnt use any!)

*Alex*: Glad to hear your ok, was getting really worried!! Thanks for adding me on Facebook, glad we can keep in touch on there,.

*Lauren*: Lol @ the whole bar of whole nut. I ate a whole share size bag of maltesers the other day, I think its to be expected lol.

The women on 16 Kids are clearly mental! lol! I think the big family thing is lovely but geeeez, they are so extreme lol. I did go to school with a boy who was one of 14 kids actually!
And my childhood friend has 7 kids - and I REALLY don't think she's done having them! I think she'll end up having about 11....

Crazy! lol.

Oh god I'd have been the opposite with girls names! I found boys names hard enough coz there were so few I liked and it STILL has taken me forever to whittle down the roughly 10 names I liked to 3 - but with girls its the opposite problem! I love SO many, I don't think I would EVER be able to narrow it down! :wacko: She'd end up with about 15 names!!

*Brittany*: I'm sorry you're disappointed after the OB appointment.

What date did they say was the latest they'll let you go over now? Is there a standard in the States? (

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry too much. He could literally come at any time, with no warning at all.

My friend who had her baby on Sunday was stressing like crazy about it as she had been given an induction date for next Thursday, and was terrified about being induced again (her second baby so unusual for her to gone over so much!) - she spent SO much time stressing about it, saying how she felt like she was never going to come and how nothing at all was happening - no signs or anything. No plug lost, no cramping, nothing.

Then all of a sudden - it just happened! No warning, just in the middle of the afternoon - waters gone, and that was it! Baby was out like 7 hours later!

You really just never know. 

*AFM* - I have nothing at all to report really! I just keep checking back hoping to see pics of Lindsay's baby - I'm swooning over all the adorable baby pics I'm seeing lately!
My friends little girl (born same day as Lindsays) is just adorable - she named her Summer Anais, which I think is gorgeous :)

Still haven't picked up the pram, found out tonight that my Mum hasn't ordered the Moses basket yet (she's having one made), and still havn't picked up the ready-made bottles for the hospital - so lots still to do! But somehow, I'm keeping calm and its not started stressing me - yet!

Tomorrow job is to go and collect the Easter outfit I ordered, and hopefully my mum will go and order the moses basket! 

That leaves Thursday to get the pram and the bottles, Friday is my pre-op, Saturday my sister arrives and then all hell breaks loose and then its baby time lol.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Brittany- sorry you're going through the last bit like this. I was on crutches for the last few weeks of my pregnancy with SPD. The pain was excruciating and topped off with all the acid/insomnia/ etc it really does make you feel like that. I just used to count everyday as achieving something rather than looking into the future as my due date.

Things like the last week where I was at work. Counting down the last Monday. The next week counting down my first Monday off. Lots of things like that really helped me to get through the days. I know I'm lucky as she came earlier but from week 33 onwards felt like hell. Xxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well it's 2 AM and I'm unable to sleep thanks to heartburn. At this point, I'm not sure if the heartburn/acid reflux I'm having constantly or the MS I had in the beginning is worse. :(

Hayley, my OB didn't give me any kind of date but did mention it's not unsafe to get to 42 weeks even though they don't typically let you go more then 41 weeks. If they let me go 2 weeks over that puts me at April 12th being the latest. It's so disheartening when I've been thinking April 5th would be the latest based on what the other OB said so I just find the idea of having to deal with the pain, heartburn, inability to sleep, etc. for possibly another week to be really upsetting. 

So I guess I get to be in limbo until next Tuesday with the whole induction thing. I think if I've progressed some more we can get an induction date set up. If not then I don't really understand what's going to happen since I don't have any more appointments scheduled after next Tuesday since the next appointment is supposed to be the postpartum appointment. :shrug: I guess I just don't understand why they can't determine the latest they'll let me go over and then schedule an induction for that date. I'm not asking to be induced early or anything.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I'm sorry your appointment didnt go well. Fingers crossed that by next week you will have progressed more, and they will be willing to tak about induction dates that you feel happier with. I know how disappointing it is to basically be told you will get your baby in this date and then have that taken away, so I really feel for you. All we want are answers about when the latest is we will meet our baby...what's so hard about that?
My SIL, however, was 40 weeks pregnant and told she was 0cm dilated and not effaced at all, that they wouldn't do a sweep as no point...she went into labour less than 24 hours later and Jacob arrived after 12 hours! So even the best dr doesn't know when things will start to move, and by this time next week Aiden could even be here! Hopefully once he is, you will forget the horrible pregnancy time you've had with the ms and heartburn, and before y know it you'll be ready for another :winkwink:
That was mean and rude of dh. I'm sure he thinks he was just looking out for you, but he needs to remember to look out for you emotionally as well. I was complaining to Simon about how puffy my face has gotten the other day and he shouted "for heavens sake woman would you stop moaning!" And I just burst into tears, which nearly knocked him off his feet! They forget that we are getting frustrated and upset and that we need more support than ever.

*Hayley* I do definitely see your mums point about middle names, but I'm glad you are bucking the trend and going with two! That'll make up for you never having an official one! Sounds like you are going to be kept extremely busy until next Tuesday! I think that'll be for the best otherwise you might send yourself mad waiting! It'll be nice once your sister arrives as well to have someone new around to help take your mind off it. And then this day next week I fully expect to be getting mushy over pictures of YOUR gorgeous LO!

*Afm* I have been really stiff and sore the last few days after taking the dogs out, and it made it so hard to sleep last night. I had that horrible weird numb pain when I slept on my right hand side, then when I turned onto my left I started getting cramps. Plus I felt nauseous again last night....no idea what the heck is going on at the minute but I am not liking it at all :haha:


----------



## linzylou

I've been keeping up with you ladies on my phone but have yet to get to a computer to post pictures. Hopefully tomorrow!

We were discharged from the hospital Monday night. Sarah loved her first road trip; she just sat there looking around. Then we got home...and she screamed for the next 5 hours! It was pretty overwhelming and I ended up crying too. :( She finally went down at 4am for a few hours and then Seth's mom watched her after I fed her so I was able to take a nap. I felt like a new woman after that. Also, she has been wonderful since so I wonder if she was just overstimulated from all the visitors and hospital procedures. We were also struggling to breastfeed at first but I think we're starting to get the hang of it.

We're just trying to get into a routine now. I've been co sleeping more than I wanted to but I feel like she's so far away in her bassinet. She falls asleep faster and pretty much sleeps until her next feeding when she's next to me, too. I want to try the bassinet more, though. We have our first appointment with the pediatrian tomorrow. And as for me, the recovery hasn't been bad. The pain was the worst once the epidural wore off but I haven't really needed meds since I've been home.

I know I was freaking out about Seth's mom being here so soon but it has been the biggest help. She's been cooking, cleaning, and holding baby when we need a break. So it all worked out for the best! 

Congrats, Nicola, on your baby! I wonder who will be next!


----------



## MrsHippo

Its nice to hear from you Lindsey :) glad things are getting better, I can see why everything got too much on your first day at home. I am happy that Seth's mum has been a big help to you. You will soon get yourself in to a routine, just takes a little while :hugs:

Brittany, sorry to hear about the mess with the dates :( but as the others have said, you never know, your LO might decide to make an appearance soon. I am sure things will work out though and even though it feels horrible waiting at the moment, you will wonder where the time went once he is here. Also sorry to hear about your OH being an arse.... 

I am still struggling with sleeping which is driving me up the wall. I was so tired last night but just ended up lying in bed staring at the wall for a couple of hours. I must have gone to the toilet for a wee about 4 times within the space of a few hours too. Something else that is really annoying me now is that I have had an upset stomach for three days. I am still eating as normal and drinking plently of water. I don't want to change my diet too much because I know what will happen - I wont be able to go at all!! Hope it sorts itself out soon. 

Hayley, how exciting. Everything is coming so soon!! :happydance:

When I think about how soon it will be happening I have this strange overwhelming feeling where I panic. But I am excited at the same time. Its going to be so weird having a baby at home when I spend so much time by myself.... :wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, so glad you're doing well! And are getting a hang of the breastfeeding. I'm also glad Seth's mom has been such a big help. I'm planning to have my mom stay with me for a week or so after Aiden is born to help out around the house and with him when I need a break so hopefully everything goes well with that. I can see my MIL trying to be at my house every day just because my mom is which will definitely drive me mad considering how she behaves. :wacko: 

AFM, was having some pretty painful contractions last night but they only lasted about an hour and then they went away. I'm going to be so excited once they actually result in something. I think since my to-do list is done, I've gotten more irritable about being pg because I'm so bored. I have nothing to do so I spend all my time watching tv or browsing the Internet which obviously I can only do for so long before that gets frustrating. I feel like DH doesn't get this at all and it doesn't help that he's sick. He basically comes home wants to eat dinner and then go to bed so even while he's here I'm still stuck trying to entertain myself because he feels to crappy to do anything.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, when you say you were having contractions what do they feel like? I get pain on and off sometimes but don't really know what they are... sorry to hear that you are getting bored and fustrated. Thats how I get if I am stuck in the house too long, can you not go out by yourself at all? Are you close to any shops or anything? I try and get out when I can even if its just to the supermarket to pick up milk, we need to get out to break our days up. I went to meet my mum today for a couple of hours, we had a coffee and walked around a couple of shops so that was nice. I loved the idea of being off work but I do miss socialising and being out the house.....Think once we have our babies it will be different as we will be really busy looking after them but it is still important that we get out once in a while, especially once our OH's are back at work ect. 

While out with my mum today she brought me one of those plaster things where you put LO's hand and foot in and it leaves a print.... thought that was cute, can't wait to do it :)

Oh, I rang my GP earlier as I hadn't heard anything from them about the bloods done on Monday. All the receptionist could tell me was that it said 'stable' on the results. So I guess there is nothing wrong there. I am still bloody constantly itchy - although the E45 really helps, it leaves my skin really soft too :) I have my consultant appointment tomorrow morning....so we will see what they say :/


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* I'm glad to hear that all is going so well with Sarah after a small hiccup when you arrived home. I'm pretty sure we will all end up I'm tears at some point - the whole thing must be so overwhelming. And you are probably right about Sarah being overstimulated, I can't imagine what it's like to be in the dark and quiet for 9 months, then suddenly you're out and everyone is staring at you etc! Also thrilled to hear that bf is getting better :thumbup: that gives me hope for when its my turn! Great to have some help from seths mum as well, I'm sure she is loving being able to help out so much too.
I'm glad you aren't in too much pain overall, I have to say you have set the bar super high for the rest of us!

*Brittany* I know exactly what you mean about getting bored and frustrated when its just TV watching and Internet surfing. It also makes the day pass so slowly. I agree with Lauren about getting out as much as possible. I know it isn't easy sometimes depending on where you live etc, but I find even nipping out to the shop, or to my parents for a while, and taking the dogs for a walk really makes me feel better. Fresh air is the best thing for boredom IMO!

*Lauren* I am right there with you on the upset stomach, and the poor sleeping. I definitely feel your pain. I'm not sure this is a happy thought, but in a few weeks we'll be wishing for this sleep back I'm sure! :shock: great news that your tests were all normal, and I'm glad the e45 helped - I used to have eczema and it was great for that.

*Afm* standard midwife appointment today, and then my last one with her next Wednesday. Everything was absolutely fine, apart from the awkward moment when she asked how this compared to my last pregnancy, and I had to then tell her that pregnancy ended in miscarriage. Very awkward moment. Also, the student midwife asked if she can be at the birth, using me as one of her case studies, so I said yes as she's very lovely. So that'll be another person who gets the pleasure of staring up my foo! Lucky her! She's also coming to my hospital appointment in 2 weeks, which is my "tickle and sweep" and Simon calls it :dohh: is anyone else getting a sweep in th near future?


----------



## Laura91

*MrsHippo* - We sound like a right pair! Hope your results come/came back okay this time round? I'll explain mine further down.

*Nuttynicnak* - Congratulations! She's absolutely beautiful and sooo tiny! :cloud9:

*DoggyLover* - I've been feeling quite stiff the last couple of days. More so in the tops of my inner thighs? Struggling to get up off the sofa and getting out or turning over in bed is absolutely ridiculous :dohh:

*AsForMe* - 39 weeks tomorrow and counting..

Had MW appointment this morning. She rang the hospital to get the actual levels from my blood tests from my hospital visit last week.
The bile levels in non-pregnant women can be from 0-6. In pregnant women, they can be from 0-14. Mine were 10 :dohh:
Because they were raised but not out of range, I had bloods retaken and dropped them off at my doctors at lunch. Hopefully i'll get the results back tonight - if not, tomorrow. The look on her face wasn't too promising but she didn't say much..? Also, she didn't seem to happy that my sister was induced for the same thing..

If they've raised any, I have to go in to be induced. If they're over 14, then I can't have a homebirth - but obviously i'd be induced anyway...

Other than that, everything else is ok.. baby's heartbeat fine, measuring fine, 3/5's engaged still but she said she won't drop anymore until i'm actually in labour.

Next appointment is next Thursday (28th) - my due date. She said she'll do a sweep but she's hoping i'll have delivered before then?

Appointment after that is at the hospital on the 5th April - growth check and another sweep. Again, presuming I haven't had baby already!

Everything is set up and ready now, her bedroom is all done, everything at my parents house is all set up.
The dining room is now cleared and just has my pool, a stereo etc in there. My room there is all ready, fresh bedding, moses basket set up, pram set up in the corner.

Just waiting on our little lady!

All day today i've felt really stiff and LO has been soooo awkward with how she's laying. She has been pushing outwards alllll day :( It's so uncomfortable and hurts sometims as she's literally stretching my skin even further! I just want something to happen now... :coffee:


----------



## MrsHippo

I think most women are booked in for a sweep around 40 weeks aren't they? I have my mw appointment on Monday so I guess she will talk to me about it then? 

I have been watching some programmes on BBC3, they are on every night at 9. The two on last night were about how men deal with labour and these two guys went on a course spread over 2 weeks with midwives to prepare them for labour and how to support their partners. It was nice to watch actually, then got to see the babies being born at the end - which I cried at. lol. Then the next one was with Stacey Soloman and talking about post natal depression in young women. That was quite interesting. There was this bit about baby massages too which looked nice to do, it is supposed to be good for bonding too. 

Oh and for the UK ladies, if you don't already know - there is a loss on OBEM either tonight's or next week's episode :( I want to watch it as I enjoy the programme but I know its going to break my heart seeing that..... so don't know what to do. I'd hate to worry myself too.

Laura, must have submitted my post as you did :)

Your levels came back higher than mine, hopefully they will stay at that or reduce though. The results here only take 2 days, is it the same at yours? 

I saw your photos on fb, how exciting :D 

I am a little worried about my hospital appointment tomorrow.... well not worried, as such.... but I worry that they are going to turn around and say 'she is measuring big so we will be inducing you on X day' I really don't want to be induced as it means I won't be able to have a water birth :( but we will see, if it needs doing it needs doing.


----------



## doggylover

Laura you sound like you are literally ready to pop then!nthats great news about her being so far engaged (I'm not engaged at all yet which I find worrying...), she is definitely ready to go!

Fingers crossed that your results come back with no higher numbers and you don't have to be induced, and get the home birth. I saw your pics on fb and you are all ready to go. Just waiting for little miss to decide that she is ready! 

*Baby engaged* yeah, meant to say before that the midwife said my baby isn't engaged at all yet. She said she is right down there, head literally on the brim of my pelvis, but the head is still considered 'free'. Is anyone else not engaged? It really bums me out as it makes me think its going to be ages yet. Also, I literally cannot walk and bounce anymore that I am to try and ram them down in there!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I've been having contractions for awhile but didn't even realize that's what they were until last night at my OB appointment. I had one while I was sitting on the exam table and my OB was able to tell me that, that was what was happening by looking at my stomach. I'm not sure if everyone's stomach looks like this when they're having a contraction but everytime I've had one I've noticed my stomach looks like an 'm'. It's like my belly button kind of sinks in and then the skin on both sides of my belly button pops out. DH was able to see the contraction happening at the office and he said my stomach looked like a butt. :haha: As for how they feel, they feel exactly like period cramps. Hope that helps you some when it comes to determining what your pain is.

I'm also able to get out of the house if I really need to but driving is starting to be a pain. Because I'm so short I have to have the seat pulled all the way forward to reach the pedals so my bump gets squished by the steering wheel so it's not exactly comfortable which is why I haven't been going out.

Glad nothing was wrong with your blood test results. At least the E45 is helping with the itching and leaving your skin really soft. 

Good luck with your consultant appointment tomorrow. Hopefully everything will be fine and they won't have to induce you. I'm really wanting to go naturally rather then be induced myself but I want to at least have an induction date set up in case I don't for the latest they'll let me go over my due date.

*Sarah*, my OB hasn't mentioned anything about a sweep. I'm not sure if they do those here? 

My OB said the baby was engaged but she never said how much he was engaged. I should have asked at my last appointment for her to check that but I was so disappointed with what she was saying about the induction that I just kind of wanted to get out of there.

*Laura*, really hope your levels aren't over 14 so you can still have your home birth. I saw you had everything set up on FB, I imagine it would be really disappointing if you weren't able to use it.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany, driving is definitely more of a pain for me as well, but not for the same reason. I find it hard to lean forward enough at junctions to check the oncoming traffic because my bump is so big :blush: and sometimes it presses down because I lean forward so far that it hurts. Not good.

Sweeps are a standard thing here, but now you mention it I've never heard anyone from USA mention them on bnb, so maybe they don't do them at all. Basically the dr or mw uses their finger to open your cervix and 'sweeps' around it, trying to separate the membranes from the cervix to get things moving. It apparently only works in around 40% of cases to bring on labour, and only if your cervix is already favourable.

The dr told me last week that if you have a sweep done and you don't leave with your eyes watering from the pain, it hasn't been done right :shock: I was also told some people need gas and air to get it done! So while I will definitely have one done just in case it does work...I am not looking forward to it!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know a few people who had the sweep and had no discomfort whereas some other said it was just uncomfortable. I suppose it just depends on how it's done and how things are with you.


----------



## doggylover

Oh that's good to know Nic! Maybe this dr is just an evil bitch who enjoys torturing people :shock: hopefully mine won't be too bad then!

How is the beautiful Charlotte getting on today? And her mummy?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsay* - I'm glad Seths mum has been a big help! I think most new mums probably get overwhelmed when they first get home especially if baby isnt settling - it must be such a shock, after all this time of waiting suddenly they're here and there's a whole little person to worry about!!!
I'm glad you felt better after some sleep though and everything is going well now! :)
Can't wait to see pics!

*Lauren* - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 

*Everybody else* - My memory is crappy,I know there were more things I wanted to reply to but I'm on my phone and I can't scroll back! So I will just say I hope everybody else is well and all the upcoming appointments go well.

*OBEM* - so glad it wasnt tonights episode that there was a loss! I havent heard about there being one, where did you find that out Lauren?
I definitely don't want to see it, especially not at the moment! :/

*Contractions* - I have the period pain thing all the time lately! They're very infrequent though - like I couldn't possibly time them because they only last seconds, and sometimes they happen every minute for an hour and sometimes its just once or twice and then nothing!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, it must be next weeks. I read about just before the season started and again a couple of days ago. Watching 'coming up' at the end I think it's the couple with the baby who has the external hernia... Can't remember exactly what it is called. Watching tonight's with that lady back whose baby got stuck last time she was in :'( I remember watching it and was in tears back then. I'd hate for mine to get stuck, I'm hoping they tell me she is normal size tomorrow. Although the red head gave birth to that baby which was nearly 10lb and managed, I was quite surprised actually because neither of them were big. 

Brittany, your description helps :) I get what feels like strong BH and my belly goes a funny shape, not like yours, sticks out rather than goes back in. I'm not sure whether that's the same thing? They only tend to happen - or I only notice them, when I'm sitting/lying down. 

For a few hours now the left side of my pelvis/hip really hurts everytime I move, it feels like something is actually sticking in to it. It's a little uncomfortable.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww I think its bad to show it, the number of pregnant women who watch that programme and imagine being pregnant with the same condition and seeing that happen!!! :wacko:

I'm definitely not watching it. I will have had the baby by then, but I won't want to see that!

Yeah, my cousin had an over 10lb baby all natural with nothing but gas and air and shes not big! Its definitely do-able!


----------



## linzylou

Finally got a minute to upload some pictures! We have more visitors coming after dinner but I'm trying to stay updated on everyone and am anxiously awaiting your birth stories. I have moments where I actually _miss_ being pregnant and not having to share my baby with the whole world, and taking care of her seemed so much easier than it does now.

I was reading really fast but I thought I saw something about inductions - I literally cried when the doctor told me they were going to start me on Pitocin when my contractions failed to progress. I begged for more time and he gave me two hours to see if I could get things moving on my own but I ended up needing the medicine after all...and it wasn't as bad as half of the stories I've read on here. The contractions started out slow and I never did feel like they were one on top of the other until I was 10cm and ready to push. I don't know if that helps!

Good luck at your appointments, ladies, and I'm sure things will start happening very soon! I hope everyone is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







sarah00.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









sarah01.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









sarah002.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6









sarah003.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Lindsay she's so cute!!!
Congratulations!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Gorgeous, congrats again xxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Lindsey she is beautiful <3 

And thanks for the positive on induction meds :) hope you are all doing well? Xx


----------



## Laura91

Oh Lindsey, she is absolutely beautiful! 

I had an awful night last night :( Everytime I tried to turn over or get up for the loo, it caused so much discomfort and pain - like a really heavy pressure in my lady bits blush:)

Has anyone had this? 

Also was woken by my stomach being incredibly tight and so painful - only happened once though. I was hoping it was the start of things :haha: 

Anyway, just laid relaxing on the sofa today as my back is sooo sore. 

Oh, rang the hospital last night to see if blood results were back (mw said they could have been) bit they werent back. They said they should be back at lunchtime - fingers crossed x


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lindsey she is just scrumptious! I could look at that little cute face all day and never get tired! (Although I'm sure when she is screaming at 3am it's a different face she does!!!) 
And I echo what Lauren said, thanks for the good story about induction. I am pretty sure I will have to be induced and after reading so much crap on here about people who basically think they are dying and it's the worst thing in the whole world, I have been terrified. So good to hear a more positive story :thumbup:

*Contractions* I have had a few period like pains, which last anywhere from a few seconds to a minute, but I also couldn't time them or anything as they are very rare and irregular. Every time I get one though I automatically get a little over excited that _maybe_ this is it. 
It never is...!!

Had one of those nights sleep last night where you wake up and just cannot get back to sleep for hours. Not fun.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, now that I think about it, I think in my childbirth education class they mentioned sweeps but I believe it's only done if you're already in the hospital and labor has stalled. 

*Lindsey*, so glad you had time to share pictures!! She is beautiful!!! :cloud9: 

*AFM*, DH has been trying to avoid me as much as possible but I finally managed to catch his sickness. :( 39 weeks pregnant and sick, I'm miserable!! 

I can't imagine going into labor when I'm sick like this. I feel so weak and tired, I just imagine the doctors would have to intervene which I definitely do not want. So instead of trying to urge Aiden out I'm definitely urging him to stay in.

Hopefully this sickness won't hang around too long.


----------



## Laura91

Hospital just rang me back, my bile levels have dropped from 10 down to 4 so all back on track for my homebirth :dance: x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Excellent news, Laura!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

That's really good news Laura. 

So had my appointment this morning, apparently she isn't measuring as big as my midwife says. I had a junior doctor and a consultant both see me, feel and measure. The measurements came in at 39 - my mw said I was 41 last week. So 39 is within normal range. She said they aren't ever worried if baby is a little big, only when they are small or fat. She said she has no reason to believe I have a fat baby. So I am feeling better, just a case of sitting and waiting now. Although I've had lots of pain since my appointment, I had it last time I was rubbed and poked. They can be quite rough so think it upsets things. 

Is anyone else drinking raspberry leaf tea? I am planning on buying some tomorrow. Apparently it is really good to drink as strengthens your muscles for labour as well as potentially helping things move along. I am planning on trying a hot curry or two over the next couple of weeks too - although I hate spicy curries!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* Glad your bloods are ok and you're back on track for your homebirth! :D

*Lauren* Great news about the consultant appointment! :thumbup: Must be a relief!

I haven't tried RLT but I hate fruit/spice teas :wacko: I'd be more inclined to go with the curry - my problem is trying to avoid eating them as I don't want to bring labour on but I love curries lol!

*Brittany* - Aww I hope you feel better soon! My mum has an awful cold and cough, I'm so paranoid she's going to pass it on to me as I don't know if they'd still do the surgery if I was sick!!!

*AFM* - I've got my moses basket all here and set up! And my pram is here, my dad is going to set it up tonight! And Ive got some new drawers for babies clothes so Im going to organise them all tonight! SO exciting!
Will put pics up later :D


----------



## linzylou

Laura, that's great news!! I can't wait to hear how your home birth goes. I'm seriously considering one for #2, or at least a birthing center.

Brittany, oh no! :hugs: Is it flu-like or a cold? I hope you feel better soon. 

Sarah, even at 3am I still can't get enough of her cute face - even if she is screaming at me! :lol:

Just when we were getting the hang of breastfeeding, my milk came in. I totally wasn't prepared for engorgement and how difficult it would make things. I had my second major post-partum breakdown this morning when she was crying and hungry and I couldn't get her to stay on my boob because they're so swollen. I felt helpless and I'm ashamed to admit that I'm dreading our next feed. :( I'm also still having some problems with my latch but we have another doctor's appointment tomorrow and hopefully I can talk to, or at least get in touch with their lactation specialist since they never set me up with one at the hospital even though I asked for help three different times. I really want to succeed at this. :(

And my MIL goes home today. Seth is ready for her to leave but I'm not sure I am. Her help has made a huge difference. Sorry for the rant...it's one of those days. :nope:


----------



## BStar

Hello Hello,
First off OMG Im 39 weeks and 3 days today!!!!! Holy Moly less than 1 week to go!!!! I cant believe after all this time talking about it we will finally be mums and living it. Its kind of hard to believe.

*Doggylover:* They have been checking me for pre-eclampsia but I havent had any protein my urine and I havent had any of the other things that they look for as signs of pre-eclampsia. So Im guessing if they were too worried about it Im sure they would have had said so. Besides it all seems to have settled down and slowed down so it must have just been stress or something for a few days I guess....

I can also relate to what you said about wondering how you got anything done while you were working, since being on maternity leave I have been so busy seeing people and buying last minute stuff, doing piles of washing and sorting and trying to relax and rest up, and of course trying to spend the last bit of quality alone time with hubby before our twosome becomes a threesome. By the end of each day I am shattered and usually in bed a lot earlier than I was when I was still working. I guess we just did what was needed and now that we have the time to do other stuff we are filling it all with things that we couldnt have been doing while we were still working.

Im starting to think that Im never gonna have this baby either. It feels so real and yet so surreal at the same time, what with all these babys being born. It makes me excited and nervous at the same time.
I tried to add you on facebook but it didnt give me the option to add you as a friend.

Hehe I had a similar thing with changing my mind on our girls name but then ended up back where I started lol. Loving the name Benjamin Lucas, very cute!! Its such a major thing naming your baby aye, coz they have to live with the name for the rest of their lives.

*I Love Lucy:* Wow that cross-stitch blanket and birth announcement is amazing!! You did a great job!!

Sorry to hear that you are feeling miserable. Hopefully its a quick sickness and you start feeling heaps better soon.

*LiverpoolLass:* I agree that being in hospital definitely helps you to know the things that you may need in the hospital. It also gave me a chance to see what things they provided us in hospital. Surprisingly my hospital only provides babys first nappy which is a cloth/flannelette type one, a shirt/vest for them to wear if you didnt bring them clothes, a muslin wrap and a cellular cot blanket. Amazingly they also provide maternity pads in the rooms, but Im not sure if there is a limit on those supplied. Something I found was that I needed snacks, even though I was only in overnight they serve dinner so early at the hospital, compared to the times I am used to eating at home. I mean at the hospital it was dinner at 5 and Im used to eating dinner more like at 8. So by 8 oclock in the hospital I was starving and looking for something to eat. Also they only provide 3 meals a day and considering I was used to snacking I found it useful to know in advance, that snacks would be a good idea for me. I also found out that the towels they provide at the hospital are tiny and not exactly suited to pregnant womens bodies. So Im thinking of taking a larger towel from home.

Im sorry to hear about the stuff with your sister being pregnant. You do not sound like a cow and I can completely see where you are coming from. Have you thought of broaching the idea, of her waiting to tell people, with her? Surely she should understand that this is your time for the spotlight, even if it is only for a short amount of time before her news is announced. And hey like Sarah said you baby will be the first boy and nothing your sister does now can stop that. So Im sure he will be spoilt rotten

*Laura:* I found it kind of strange that they put women on the labour ward for monitoring instead of somewhere in the maternity ward. Hearing all the women giving birth and knowing they will have the baby soon just seems kind of strange to me.

Hooray thats great news about you bile count and that you are back on track for the homebirth :p

*MrsHippo:* wow measuring 4 weeks ahead.. 

Wow loving the name, Beau Harper has such a nice ring to it! And I was listening to the radio the other day and one of the afternoon radio guys on the station I listen to, well him and his wife had a little girl and they called her Beau and as soon as I heard it reminded me of you and your lil Beau.

Haha I know what you mean about the not being able to eat or sleep or walk or move barely. Eating has definitely become a tricky balance of not spilling food on myself and not leaning too far forward that it makes it too uncomfortable

*NuttyNicnak:* Congrats on the birth of your baby girl charlotte!! I love that name see below hehehe. Awwwww how cute is that pic of her. And youre right she is tiny. 

*LinzyLou:* OMG CONGRATULATIONS!! Sounds like you did an amazing job. So exciting!!!! And those photos are so cute!! She is soooo gorgeous!!

*Baby_nurse:* Its a shame that you wont be on B&B anymore. I tried to add you on facebook but it wouldnt let me.

*Facebook:* Great ideas girls, I was thinking that it would be a shame to lose touch with each other after these 9/10 months we have been chatting, and I agree it is easier with facebook. I find it easier to browse on there sometimes than it is to put a whole post up here, also as I know from many experiences it is hard to catch up if you miss a few days. I will add you ladies and so you know who I am when I request you Im Brooke Darmaja. So far I have only been able to request mrsippo and liverpoollass, as I didn't have the option to request some and the others I couldn't find. so if you other ladies could add me that would be great!!

*Baby Names:* Well I have gone through this a few times where I have worried and pondered over whether our names we have chosen are too popular and tried think up names but all the backup names I can think of are even more popular than the original names. So it appears we are back with Maxwell (Max for short) and Isabelle (Bella for short). One of my back up names was charlotte which I think is so pretty, but it appears that so do a lot of people in Western Australia, as that was the number 1 name in 2012. Plus when hubby says it with his Balinese accent it sounds like shallot, you know the baby onions. Isabelle is number 27 in the top 50 names and max is about number 18 I think.

*Sleeping and Pain:* OMG I know what you girls are talking about. Im so glad Im not the only getting it, I was starting to think I was strange. I have tried sleeping with pillow/s between my knees, sleeping in different positions with more/less pillows around me and I have just propped up the top off my mattress with pillows to see if that helps. I had the most horrendous nights sleep last night, I was grunting and groaning in pain so much that hubby kept waking up thinking I was in labour. My poor hubby.

So good news I had my appointment on the 13th and my blood pressure was fine and the babys ctg went fine. I had another appointment on Monday the 18th and my blood pressure was good and the ctg was all good again. So my dr said that I just have to wait until this baby is ready to be born. I had another appointment with the midwife on Wednesday the 20th and she said all is normal and if my baby isnt born on or before my due date on Monday then I have another appointment booked for Tuesday the 26th. 

*Being Induced:* When speaking to the dr he said they wont let me go over more than 10 days which means that I will have a baby by the 4th of April!! So exciting! I have been getting really excited to meet this lil person that I helped create and have been growing for the past almost 10 months.

*Car Seat:* I got the car seat installed in my car the other day, it still amazes me that anytime soon I will be bringing home my baby in it. The only thing is that I have basically lost that front passenger seat of my car, as the baby seat is behind it and is one of the large ones.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Great news Laura,

I started raspberry leaf tea on the Sunday. Just two per day and it seemed to work for me! I also had a Nandos! Spicy sauce. 

Lovely Moses basket set Brittany and sorry about you feeling so unwell. I had a cold going into labour and you just sort of get through it. The pain low down might be baby engaging. I knew when she'd drop down into it as I really felt it like what you described.

I've had real issues Breast feeding. After days of midwives and support workers all trying to help they have just said today that its baby just being lazy.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, glad your LO isn't measuring as big as your MW said. 

I've also been drinking the Earth Mama, Angel Baby Third Trimester tea which is basically Rasberry Leaf tea. I was drinking a few occasional cups here and there but I am now drinking 2 cups a day. My SIL says it makes a big difference when it comes to pushing so I guess we'll see.

*Hayley*, I was reading online about how a cold would effect labor should Aiden decide to come out and everything I read said it wouldn't make a big difference and that the doctors wouldn't try to stop labor or something because of a cold. I basically read the doctors are more so concerned with whether or not you have a fever. I don't imagine it would be too different with a C section. 

Also, I saw pictures of your stuff on FB. I love the moses basket!

*Lindsey*, I think whatever I have is just a regular cold. Right now I've been dealing with a sore throat and headaches. But that paired with the heartburn and pain that I've already been having makes sleeping damn near impossible. DH did get me a bunch of stuff that my doctor said I could take so hopefully I can get rid of whatever this is right away. 

I'm sorry you're having a difficult time with the breastfeeding. Could you maybe pump so your breasts aren't so swollen? I'm not sure if that's something you're allowed to do or not. I find I'm rather clueless about breastfeeding so I can only imagine how much trouble I'm going to have. Hopefully your doctor can help you. 

*Brooke*, I sent you a friend request on Facebook! Just don't mention my LO's name on there, DH and I have chosen to keep it secret.

Glad your last few appointments have gone well. Your next one is booked for the same day as my next one. I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to set up an induction at that appointment so I will actually know when the latest Aiden will be arriving is.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Bstar- Charlottes full name is Charlotte Isabella, not quite Isabelle, but close. I'm struggling keeping up with journals and don't know who to add on fb. Sorry if I haven't added you or not responded. I didn't think realise how tough having a baby home actually is. Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Nicola.....Nandos sounds like a good idea, I like nandos :D 

Nice to hear from you Brooke :wave: bet you have had loads of catching up to do. I agree that facebook is easier to catch up on but it isn't the best place to talk about problems, emotions and lady issues hehe my carseat is quite small but still takes up loads of space. I am one of those who sits back quite far in my car, I don't have long legs....I have to stretch lol but I hate being close to the wheel. So her seat will be behind the passanger's - which is where Adam sits. Who likes his seat even further back than mine so he won't like being all squashed up - but I don't like him driving so he has no choice :haha: 

Hayley, your moses basket is very pretty :) mine looks so plain compared!! Although, she won't be using it so I'm not too fussed. Think I would have splashed out on a nicer basket if we had planned to use it as her bed. Talking of beds, I ordered a door clamp to hang the hammock from. That came the other day so I am happy. I did want a Miyo one (same company as the hammock) but because they no longer sell them over here it was almost impossible to get hold of one. People were going crazy on ebay and didn't want to spend too much. 

Lindsey, sorry to hear you are having problems with bf. As Brittany mentioned, have you tried expressing? I know you reguarly have to express if you fill up quickly as it can get painful. I know that some women who bring in a lot of milk actually freeze it, I'm not sure how that works though. How do you defrost it? I guess it can only stay frozen for so long too.
Don't feel bad for worrying about feeding, it is totally normal to get sore and women do struggle. Don't push yourself to do it if it is making you feel misrable either. I hope the appointment with the doctor goes well and hopefully you will get to see someone about it. You will be fine without Seth's mum too, try not to worry :hugs: I like how your thinking about baby number 2 already :)

I'm getting loads of BH this evening, its driving me mad. Have to keep moving to calm it down. I blame the doctors for poking me too hard lol!!

Adam was getting freaked out earlier bless him, when we were at the hospital they gave me an appointment for three weeks time - then said 'hopefully we won't see you then though' .... you should have seen his face :haha: he looked so scared. Think the realisation of how little time we have left hit him. 

The weather here is so bad at the moment. I have brought LO loads of spring outfits but at this rate I'll be going out buying snow suits!!! Good job we have lots of thick cardigans.


----------



## doggylover

*Brooke* got your friend request on fb :thumbup: like you said it is so much easier to catch up with what people are up to on there sometimes. I'm glad you've stuck with Isabelle and Maxwell, I hate the fact that we ended up changing our minds after we were so set on Max...hopefully we sick with Benjamin! 4th April is only two weeks away!! That is no time at all and you will have a beautiful baby here! Since I'm pretty sure I'll go over I have another 6 days after that to go, but just knowing the latest date makes it so much easier to get through I think.
And I think you are definitely right about how when we were working we just kind of got on with it and didn't do as much of the stuff we are doing now (for me that's cleaning!). I always thought I spent a lot of time cleaning, now I know I'm actually a dirty sod whose house has been getting steadily more filthy for the last two years!! I'm glad I'm not working now so I have time to sort our pigsty out :haha:


*Lindsey* I'm sorry that bf is more difficult now your milk has come in. After reading lots, I echo the suggestion to pump BUT just a little bit right before feeding to relieve the "hardness" of your breast and make it easier for Sarah to latch. That way you don't affect your supply, as its just a tiny bit of pumping (hand expressing apparently works best) and you and LO will be able to work bf more easily. Well, that's what I have read anyway! But I am sure than because you got the hang of it so quickly, that this issue won't hold you back for too long. Concentrate on getting through one more feed, and don't think any further ahead than that :hugs:
And you and Seth will be just fine without mil there. Trust yourself that you are doing a great job, and you will thrive once mil goes. And rant away - that's what we are here for!!! 

*Laura* :happydance: for your low levels!!!! So glad to hear that things are back on track for your home birth! 

*Lauren* I'm so pleased LO is not the huge beast you were led to believe :haha: and how do they determine if your baby is "fat"?! Surely all babies are little chunks? And to call a baby fat seems mean!! 

*Hayley* the Moses basket is gorgeous, and your change bag is phenomenal! I love it!!! 

*raspberry leaf* I have capsules from when we were ttc, and I am taking two a day. I'm not sure if I want to up the does, but I think I need to if it is going to be effective, so maybe start that tomorrow!

*Nicola* have you had Charlotte checked for tongue and lip ties? I've read a lot about them on the bf forum on here and how they make it difficult for LO to feed and they can make lo seem lazy. 

*afm* nothing new. Still very much pregnant with not a single sign that anything will change in the near future!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I actually read up some more on breast milk after posting in here. You can freeze breast milk up to 12 months so you won't have to use it right away since I know I have also read to not introduce a bottle until the baby is around a month old to prevent nipple confusion. As for thawing it, if you don't need it right away you can leave it in the refrigerator overnight and thaw it that way. Or you could thaw it in a bowl of warm water.


----------



## doggylover

Oh yes, seconding what Brittany said, when I used to defrost breastmilk for my nephew my SIL said to do it in warm water, it defrosts and warms all at once.

Also, my SIL used to pump into freezer bags specially designed for breastmilk, and pop it straight in the freezer so she had it there when she needed it rather than keeping any in the fridge. She always made sure to date it so she used "older" milk first.


----------



## MrsHippo

Thanks for reading up on the breastmilk thing :) 12 months is much longer than I had imagined. I think freezing is a great idea, especially if you want dad to feed as well, he can just get it out the freezer, defrost and pop it in a bottle. 

As for fat babies ... There is actually a name for it and apparently it's really dangerous as they don't cope we'll with labour, take up more nutrients and are more likely to get stuck. I never even knew about it. I assume they can tell by feeling you, if you think about it, the staff that work in that area must feel thousands of babies within the stomach.... And I'd assume the doctors will be trained at some point to know the signs. I don't really understand the difference between a fat baby and a big baby though. To me a 10 pounder is a very big baby but would they be considered a fat baby? Or just big baby? I might have to look it up online tomorrow.


----------



## BStar

*ILoveLucy:* Thats exciting that you have your next appt the same day as mine, although I am hoping that I may have already had bubs by then.

*Nuttynicnak:* Hehe wow now Im totally loving Charlottes name even more. Beautiful choice and it totally suits her. You havent added me on fb yet, but feel free to whenever you have a minute. Are you having anymore luck with the breastfeeding?

*MrsHippo:* Thats great that your lil girl isnt as huge as that scary mw said and that she is on track for size.

*LinzyLou:* I hope that the breastfeeding doesnt stress you out too much. Who would have thought that something as seemingly simple as breastfeeding could be so darn difficult. 

*Doggylover:* Haha I think that I have missed out on the nesting, dont get me wrong my house is tidy and clean, I just dont have a burning urge to clean everything in sight, which I am kind of miffed about actually. I was hoping I would get the nesting instinct to clean and tidy and have a huge burst of energy but alas it didnt happen and instead I have enough trouble moving and getting up and down from chair and the like hahaha.

*Freezing breastmilk:* I bought these awesome breast milk freezing trays that freezes them into sticks and then you can just drop them into any sized bottle.

I was wondering has/is anyone else kind of hesitant about taking anything to bring on labour? Like I want to start RLT and what not as I dont want to go overdue, or at least not too far overdue, but I dont want to force bubsy to come until they are ready. Does anyone have any thoughts on this at all? Or am I just starting overthink/overanalyse things now?

My friend came over the other night and brought curry for dinner, I think she was hoping it would induce my labour and she could claim she helped with the process. But unfortunately it didnt do anything, even after I had the leftovers for lunch yesterday haha.

Yesterday I thought I may have been making some progress because the baby felt soooooo far down and was making it very uncomfortable to walk or move. But I have woken up feeling like bubs is much higher. I think I may have done too much the day before yesterday and thats what was causing the pain. It is definitely easy to overdo it in the last few days of pregnancy I think, and then you really really pay for it. 

Im pretty happy at the moment as I had a pretty good sleep last night. I found that putting a folded up blanket and a cushion underneath the head of my mattress made it easier for me to sleep and move, as I wasnt completely flat and there for having to lift my entire huge body every time I wanted to roll over hehehe. I also think my puppy dog Lola is starting to sense something is happening as she has started getting very clingy and wanting to sit near me and on me and even slept on the bed next to me last night lol. Hahaha speak of the devil she just jumped up on the couch next to me and is trying to sit on me, which is proving difficult as I have the laptop on my lap and a huge belly poking out above that hahaha.

Hehe I thought I would share with you girls that my hubby calls me his pet penguin coz I waddle when I walk. And he said last night that he is going to miss me being pregnant. He loves rubbing my belly and feeling our bubby kick and move and also loves commenting how big my belly is hehe. In saying that he will miss me being pregnant he is also beyond excited and keeps asking me and my belly every night if we will be having a baby tonight hehe.


----------



## I Love Lucy

From my understanding RLT won't induce labor it will just help with the pushing stage when labor does happen. So you could drink RLT and the baby will still come when he/she is ready. I've been drinking two cups of my third trimester tea (its main ingredient is rasberry leaf) a day this week.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Bstar- will add when I get a second. I'll go back and get your full name and look.

Just travelling home today 3 hour normal drive so 4 hours with baby stops. 

Still trying but she's still being her stubborn self and not staying long enough to get a full feed. Going to try my nipple shields when I'm home.

I've read about freezing breast milk and did plan to build up an expressed supply but with all the feeding issues not sure ill be able to get this going. I also know storage is funny as you can store it in the fridge door. Think because its not a cool as the other areas. 

Rlt helps to thin the cervix in labour to help your baby out. One of the things they said when they examined me was that my cervix was paper hin which was a good thing. It just helps with dilation. 

I think her name suits her too and so does everyone else. We have Phoebe and Heidi but it just didn't seem to fit her when she was born.


----------



## nuttynicnak

They said she's fine for tongue tie. Thanks for suggesting it though as I never heard of it until one of the other bnb ladies suggested it.


----------



## doggylover

Nic, hopefully in the next few days you and Charlotte will get bf sorted and the nipple shields will help ease your discomfort until you do.

Brooke - :haha: at your dh calling you penguin! If Simon dared to insinuate that I am waddling he'd get kicked! (Even though it's true!!) I just upped my dose of raspberry leaf capsules today. As Brittany said I think they are supposed to help thin the cervix rather than bring labour on. A Dr friend I know said the only one of the old wives tales that works is sex...so you may give your penguin loving husband a big smile tonight! :rofl:

Lauren: Also not sure how they would decide if baby was fat or just big....it seems like such a weird concept to me that they would feel a 'fat' baby!

Afm: we are snowed in today with no electric, and two vomiting dogs. Fun. So I had to desnow-in myself (if that makes sense?!) and head to my parents for things like HEAT and the availability of a method to cook food! 

One good thing came of it though - when I got up and waited to see if the electric would come back on I cleaned the kitchen cupboards I've been putting off for days!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hellooooo All!

*Brooke* - Thanks for adding me on Facebook! Will be nice to keep up on there :)
Lol @ your hubby calling you that! Aww its sweet that he'll miss you being pregnant!!
My OH keeps asking me if I'll miss being pregnant - the answer is always a very loud "NO!" lol.

*Lindsay* - Aww I love your profile pic of lil Sarah! So cute! I haven't read up on BF at all as I know I'm not able to do it, so I don't have any advise for you but I hope you're able to carry on and it all goes well.

*Lauren* - I can't remember if I've already commented on your MW appointment?! But if I haven't, I'm glad everything is good!!

The "fat" baby thing I have only ever heard of as "Big Baby Syndrome" - I'm sure that can't be the medical term, but I've seen lots of cases of it being discussed on B n B. I saw photos of someone who had to have a c section coz the baby was so large and it was deemed unsafe for him to be born naturally - he was just over 10 lbs I think. He didn't look too big but the umbilical cord - OMG! It was like a massive thick piece of rope!

*Sarah* - Oh no I can't beleive your snowed in! This is NOT the right time for snow for all of us! Eeeeeeek!!!

*AFM* - Thanks for the comments on my moses basket! :) My mum picked it out for me as a surprise, I'm really happy with it! I love the little elephant on it and the text! I can take it back to have his name put on it if I want to, but I don't think I will bother incase I want to use it for another baby, or give it to my sister if she has a boy or sell it one day!

I'm gonna post pics of my pram in a minute - I love it! It comes with the buggy attachment too so when he's sitting up I just take the basket off, and attach the seat. 
I'm worried about how big the basket is though! My car is only a Citroen C3 and our car seat is a big bulky one! So I don't know how we're going to get the baby, and the pram in too! eeek! 
I want to have a practice but with the weather being like this I don't want to take the pram outside!! lol.

I can't BELIEVE the snow!!! For goodness sake!! I'm worried about the clothes I'm taking in to the hospital, I never thought I might need to be buying snow suits to bring him home at the end of March! :/

Also my sister and my nieces are travelling from Devon by train tomorrow morning for the birth week, we're all worried that their train may get cancelled ...then goodness knows what we'll do! :/

Today I had my pre-op - waited bloody aaaaages to be seen, but the pre-op itself was fine.
The midwife was LOVELY - she made me feel very calm. They just did my blood pressure, weight, and took some blood. 

She said that I need to arrive at 7:30 am on Tuesday - but I'm last on the list for the surgery! There are 3 people in front of me, and obviously any emergency cases will go ahead of me too - so I'm probably looking at early afternoon before I have the procedure.

I'm dreading having to sit in there waiting for so long as I'll just work myself up into a big panic!

Plus its nil by mouth from the midnight - meaning I can't have even a sip of water from midnight the night before until after the operation! :wacko:
I'm DREADING that as I feel really sick and unwell if I don't eat for a while - and not even being able to have a drink will kill me!!! :wacko:

I'm a bit annoyed too as they've changed the visiting hours!!! We've already planned out Jons time off around the visiting hours we were given, and now they're all messed up!

They were supposed to be 8am-8pm - he's off all day the Tuesday and Wednesday, but I will probably still be in on the Thursday and he's working that day - we thought it wouldn't matter as he doesn't start work until 2pm so we thought he would have from 8am-1.30 pm with us. But now they're saying Dads visiting hours are only 11am-8pm! :/

Plus the open visiting hours aren't just 3.30-6.30 anymore, they're 2.30-3.30 and then 6.30-8.00 pm :/
That's really annoying as I didn't want people in and out all day, I just wanted one slot - and I wanted it to be just Jon at the end of the day, not other people too! Grrr.

Oh well!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Pram Piccies:
 



Attached Files:







100_3773.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0









100_3775.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0









100_3778.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 0









100_3779.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Hayley,mean you just ask your family to come in the earlier slot and then have Jon alone in the evening, so you kind of make the best of the visiting hours to suit what you like? And no food or water from midnight? :shock: surely that's not...healthy?! Plus what happens to people when they have to do an emergency c section? They'll have eaten and drunk stuff surely? 

*Snow* so at 2pm I got a phonecall from Simon saying he was stuck and could I come and get him (I have a 4x4) so I leave my parents and get about 100m down their road, which is a single track country lane, and someone coming the other way gets stuck in front of me. So I phoned Simon and told him I couldn't get past, and he said it was ok someone had towed him out. So I tried to reverse my car back through the snow....but in the 10 mins I had been stationary the snow had piled up so heavily behind my car that I was then stuck. Simon managed to drive to within half a mile of the house before he had to abandon his car, and he walked to get me, and we walked back after ditching my car (which was the stuck between two other stuck cars - one of which ripped its whole front off trying to ram through the snow :wacko:)

So we are currently at my parents, both our cars stuck at various points. My dad made it home by abandoning his car and walking half a mile, and my mum is still attempting to make it home after leaving work 4 hours ago. 

So if I go into labour now we are screwed as the roads are totally impassable. Which probably means that I will go into labour any second now! 

Fun day!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls,

I had a look in to the fat baby thing and the word she used (I recognised it once I saw it) is macrosomia - otherwise known as big baby syndrome. *fetus or infant that weighs above 4000 grams (8 lb 13 oz) or 4500 grams (9 lb 15 oz) regardless of gestational age* but that to me doesn't make sense. The consultant has confused me now :shrug: oh well, I think I'll just not think about it!!

Hayley, I didn't know you were going for a classic pushchair. Its very pretty :) I know they tend to be rather large so good luck trying to fit everything in your car lol. I remember going to the zoo with Reuben when he was really young along with Freya and it was a right performance. I ended up putting the carrycot on the back seat, Reuben was in his carseat, Freya was in the front in her carseat (she would have been 3 at the time) and his pushchair frame was squashed in the boot. I had to squeeze his changing bag in there somewhere too. It was a right nightmare!! Fortunately my pushchair is quite small so hopefully I won't have any problems. 
I can't believe your date is sooooo close!!! I am so excited :D 
There is nothing worse than being nil by mouth. When I was in hospital last year I had three days of it!! If the surgery keeps getting delayed due to emergencies and you start feeling dehydrated, don't just deal with it and suffer, ask to be put on a drip. Rinse your mouth out with water when you can too, it will help a little. 
They ask you to fast before any surgery due to the risk of being sick and choking on it. When your rushed for emergency surgery the risk of choking isn't as much of a risk when compared to the reason your having the surgery...if that makes sense? 

Brooke, the penguin thing made me giggle :haha: it is sweet that he will miss your bump though. Adam is very hands-on with my bump, he talks to it, kisses it and always has a hand on it when he is close :)

Sarah, can't believe your snowed in. It has been snowing here all day but hasn't gone as far as only settling on the cars. Its just wet everywhere else. Fingers crossed LO doesn't decide to come tonight otherwise you'll end up with a home birth!!!

I don't have a huge amount to report, been in eye casualty with Adam this afternoon - he suffers with recurrent corneal erosion, for those who haven't heard of it before its when the cornea (the thin layer of skin on your eye ball) tears. He has suffered with it for about 14 years and they still won't do anything about it. The rupture happens a few times a year, each time he ends up in loads of pain, can't open his eyes as when one eye moves so does the other.....its not the best. I said to him this morning 'lets hope bean doesn't decide to come today otherwise we would be buggered!!' lol. He is still in pain now though, they put a bandage lense on it but that just protects the eye...but he still has the pain. Because he is more light sensitive too I am sitting in the dark :roll:

I have had stomach ache alllll day too. It has recently settled down which feels better as it has been rather uncomfortable.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, the weather sounds awful where you are. Hopefully the snow doesn't stick around too long, espcially with a baby on the way in around a week. My mom ended up having me during a blizzard and since they were stationed in the southern states while my dad was in the military, snow isn't common there. The hospital didn't have heat, there weren't plows or salt for the roads, etc. so it definitely wasn't a good time to be delivering a baby.

*Hayley*, I can't believe you will be having your baby on Tuesday!! Though I imagine it will be rough with the not being able to eat or drink anything until after the operation. Like you I get really sick if I haven't eaten in awhile and my cold seems to have made that even worse. 

As for the visiting hours, like Sarah suggested, could you not just tell your family they can only visit from 2:30-3:30. That way you don't have people in and out all day and it can still be just you and Jon in the evening.

*Lauren*, sorry about Adam's eye. How long does one of those tears take to heal? It sounds really painful. 

Hope your stomach ache goes away soon.

*AFM*, not really anything new to say, been drinking tea and laying around the house most of the day. I'm still dealing with this cold so I feel pretty crappy. Really hoping this sore throat goes away soon. I can deal with all the other stuff that colds bring but I have the hardest time dealing with the sore throats.


----------



## MrsHippo

It can take a full day or two to heal...he seems to be able to keep it open now although its still painful for him. 

Sorry your still not feeling well, hopefully it will go soon!!

I just started feeling a little upset... I mentioned a while ago about not being too happy about the lads discussing this stag weekend. Well its now official, they are going to Ibiza on the 13th June or something around that date, he has also just sent the money over to the person booking it. The weekend seems to have extended too - first it was going on a Friday evening then coming back Sunday...now its Thursday to Monday!!!! I'm not happy at all but feel as though I cant do anything about it. If I told him I wasn't happy he would just be in a mood with me and if he agreed to not go I would look like the worlds worst girlfriend to everyone else. And what could potentially happen around then is him working away all week, booking Thursday off, spending a few hours with me, goes off, comes back Monday at whatever time, maybe see him for a little bit then he is off working away again for the rest of that week. I feel really angry and upset at the same time. I feel as though he is being irresponsible by leaving us :cry:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - OMG the weather sounds awful there! Its really bad here in Liverpool and is supposed to be even worse tomorrow, but at least here the roads are mostly main roads so they're treated and usually perfectly managable by mid day - I know its a different story where you are!
I can't BELIEVE we are having to face snowy conditions given our due dates for Goodness sake!!! WHAT is going on?!

*Lauren* -I can't believe they would consider a baby big at 8lbs 13oz! Especially as the sonographer told me that 8lbs 8oz is the average weight now! Bizzare! 

Yep, I always wanted a classic pushchair :D I've never liked the modern ones - I know they're more convenient for the parents, but I like the prettiness and I think the classic designs look more comfortable for the baby!
My sister had one very similar to this (but pink!) for her kids, and I loved it back then!
I don't think that I'll use the parasol all the time as it would be a bit fiddly and in the way.
It comes with the buggy/seat too for when he's older and a new hood, which is pretty handy! So it will still look nice and new once he moves up to the next level :)

They're so expensive these prams but the good thing is that they don't devalue if you look after them - my cousin had one and she sold hers on eBay after two babies had used it, and still got over £500 for it! 

I def want to have a practice with getting it in the car but I just don't want to take it outside in this weather!
We'll fit the basket in the boot and it will prob have to be either the chassis in the back next to the car seat, or in the front by the passenger seat and I'll have to sit in the back with the baby. (I don't want the baby in front coz of the airbag!)

That makes sense about the risk of being sick. Do you think it'd make a real difference if I snuck a bit of water in the night?!
I just think I'll pass out if I dont have a drink! Especially as I'm last on the list for the surgery anyway!

As for the Ibiza thing, I absolutely don't blame you for being miffed! I think you have every right to be - I would be FUMING if Jon booked onto something like that so soon after the baby arriving.

I think you should absolutely tell him you're not happy with him going, and sod whether his mates think you're the worlds worst girlfriend - I think any woman would be put out by it, and at the end of the day you're about the come the mother of his child so that gives you much more right to have a say than just being his girlfriend. 
He's gonna have to get used to thinking about you and the baby before anything else so he might as well start now! :winkwink:

*Brittany* - I know! Scary!

Sore throats and tooth ache are the worst things in my opinion! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*AFM* - Lol @ The visiting hours thing. Most people with normal families would probably be able to tell their families when they want them to visit, mine is NOT that kind of family!!!
They will come when they want to!

As my sister and nieces are coming all the way from Devon especially for the occasion, I feel like I couldn't tell them when they can and can't come and visit.

Its more just a pain because of Jons working hours - we'd planned them all around the visiting hours we were supposed to have, and now they've changed them it just doesn't work well at all - it means on the Thursday (and Friday if I'm still in) that he'll only be able to see us for 2 hours before he has to leave for work, and by the time his shift ends the visiting hours will be over :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls, 

Snow has come down really heavy over night. Looks like I won't be doing anything out doors today unless it's for a walk. 

I woke up shortly after 6 in loads of pain in my lower back, no matter what I did it just hurt. Walking around helped a little but didn't stop it so I got my hot water bottle and popped that on my back while propping myself up, I think it's helped the pain but it's rather hot so all I can feel is hotness lol. I hope it goes soon as its really annoying. It hasn't spread to the front so I doubt it means anything. TMI but I've been really gassy which has been causing belly ache so don't think that helps, took a rennie deflate tablet thing, hopefully that will help. 

Hayley, I sipped water when I needed it but if the nurses catch you they really moan. So I'd say only take it if you feel you really need it. I understand no eating but don't know why patients can't sip water. 
Glad the pushchairs keep their value, they are the sort of prams that have been around for a long time and I believe they will still be around in the years to come. 
Oh and as for the stag thing I don't know what to say, he will go anyway so I doubt me saying anything will help. You'd think I'd be used to him not being here by now but there is a difference between working away and going away to just drink and be a bloke.... I think the best thing I can do is try and keep myself busy. I thought about a spa weekend and my mum said she'd look after bean but I was thinking I could even go to Cornwall or something. It's not like I need to book time off work or anything. Only problem with that is Cornwall is a 6 hour drive or so.... But it's so nice down there, especially when the weather is good. So I might look in to it. Don't know who I'd go with as everyone I know always seems to have no money. Soooo might be a trip with just me and bean. 

Ughh I'm tired, hardly had any sleep :sleep:


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* that sounds like quite an experience your mum had giving birth! Luckily so far my lo has stayed put so I haven't been in the same situation! Sorry you are feeling so rubbish. I hope aiden stays inside until you start to feel better as I can't imagine how rotten labour would be when already feeling sick. 

*Lauren* hopefully you aren't having back contractions- I've heard some people feel all their contractions in their backs and its apparently horrendous. I didn't sleep well last night either, so I know how that bit feels at least. 
Sorry to hear you aren't happy about OH going away on the stag do. It's annoying that you will hardly get to see him at all in that two week period :( but really it'll be him missing out because he'll be missing out on seeing lo, and I think once lo arrives he will hate the fact that he's arranged himself into something and will miss such a big chunk of time with you both. Simon is also going on a stag that weekend, but its to the Lake District :haha: so not quite the crazy weekend in Ibiza! 

*hayley* where did you get your pushchair? I haven't seen anything like it anywhere! It's such a classic, absolutely beautiful! And very unique. You will be the envy of mummies every time you set out the door! 

*Afm* second day in a row with no electric as its also now out at my parents. My car and Simons car still stuck (not due to snow, mine is stuck between two other people who are stuck due to snow!) and Simon and my dad tried to drive in my mums car back to our house to pick us up some stuff but the roads are closed because so many cars have crashed! But yet 20mins down the road at my sisters she has no snow- which is where we are heading to now as I haven't showered in far too long, among other problems. 

One thing I'm very annoyed about- since the electric is off the freezer will defrost all our food- all the freezer meals I made for when lo arrives will have to be thrown out :( about 15 things in total. :( I'm so pissed off about that!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, so sorry your OH will be leaving you. Have you explained to him you feel? My DH goes on a hunting trip every Novemeber for 5 days and the place they go to is several hours away with terrible cell reception. So it's pretty much 5 days of no communication between DH and I. I told him I was not comfortable at all with him being so far away/unreachable in case something happened with the baby last November. I imagine I'll be feeling the same way this year even though I would have had Aiden by then. Maybe he would be willing to compromise and only go for a few of the days rather then the whole time? Not sure if that's possible given I don't know how far Ibiza is from where you both live.

I've had the lower back pain on occasion too. I've even had it with contractions but still nothing has happened. I'm also right there with you about the gas.

*Hayley*, I also was surprised that 8 lbs, 13 oz didn't seem that large. A lot of people have 8 lb babies these days. Not to mention, one website I was reading on said the average baby weighs between 7 and 9 lbs.

I'm sorry about the visiting hours situation. If it makes you feel better, if my family lived in the area they would come to every time block. Or in my case, stay the entire length of the visiting hours which is basically all day. I'm really hoping my family respects my wishes and don't show up to the hospital or I will have no alone time with DH and our baby until the middle of the night when we'll be sleeping. 

*Sarah*, I'm so sorry you are still without electric and that all your freezer meals will have to be thrown out. Have you considered putting them in a cooler and keeping them outside? We've done that before when we've lost electricity in the winter.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah can't believe you still don't have electric, they mentioned it on the news this morning. Parts of Scotland and northern England are without it too. I'd also suggest putting the stuff outside and bury it in the snow if it hasn't already defrosted. 

Well I had the horrible back ache from 6-10:30ish, went in the bath and went to sleep for a bit when I got out. I thought it had pretty much gone, we decided to go out for a bit as I wanted to buy a rain cover for the carseat and since being out the back pain has come back, my lower stomach hurts on and off too. I'm confused about what it could be, could be early labour but everyone always says ''you'll know when your in labour'' and even though this is painful and uncomfortable it is something I can deal with - I just moan a lot lol. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Don't be walking round in the snow, you might fall over! The snow makes me SO paranoid about walking around lol.
I saw Kate Middleton on the news yesterday outdoors at some scout event and all I could think was "ffs she's pregnant and they've got her walking around in the snow!!" (By the way, where on EARTH is she hiding that baby?! Isn't she like 6 months along?!)

I hope your back pain eases off. I keep getting a regular stabbing pain in my back that makes me walk like an old woman first thing in the morning, but it goes after I've walked around a bit. Is it like that or more of a regular pain?

I think I will have a few sips of water the night before if I need them. Especially if my turn isn't until last anyway! I'll try not to drink anything once I get to the hospital, that should be plenty of time for the water to have disappeared anyway as I'll probably be waiting around at the hospital for about 4 hours at LEAST.

I think the time away sounds like a nice idea if there's no way to stop Adam from going. I think it wouldnt be so bad like Sarah said, if it was at least in the country especially as you're used to him working away anyway, but being so far away seems unfair on you :/

*Sarah* - Aww thanks :flower: The pushchair was from The Liverpool Pram Company, but its made by Eichchorn. 
A lot of people in Liverpool have those kinds of prams as that shop is really popular, but in Devon they're pretty much unseen - my sister had a very similar one when she had her daughters and people in Devon would stop her in the street just to have a look at it lol. 

Oh no, I can't believe what bad timing it is with the snow and electricity! I hope you're able to get your cars out soon! Has the snow eased at all?

If its still really cold outside, I'd try what Brittany suggested and put the freezer meals outside in a cooler box - might save them, worth a try after all your work!

*Brittany* - Yeah it is odd about the weight thing isn't it! 

I hope your family respect your wishes with the visiting hours too. I guess I'll just see how it goes over the first day - At the end of the day, they'll have the baby all to themselves once I'm home as Jon isn't taking his week off until the following week so there'll be nobody fighting over the baby. Plus on the Thursday I'll be wanting them to come in since Jon won't be there, so maybe I'll just ask for my family to only come to one visiting slot on the Wednesday.

*Panic* - So I've been feeling pretty calm about the whole procedure on Tuesday, until last night....

Last night I was laying in bed trying to get to sleep and started thinking about whats going to happen on Tuesday, and almost had a panic attack :/

I'm not worried about most of it - the spinal, the theatre, the incision, the procedure itself - doesn't worry me. 
What panics me is the thought of being unable to move - I HATE that feeling when your limbs go dead and I've been known to panic before when I've woken up with a dead arm! So I don't know how I'm going to react to the temporary paralysis from the chest down! :/

I'm worried I'm going to freak out and have a panic attack in there. I don't like not being able to stop things once they've started - I HATE being out of control. So the fact that once its done, its done until it wears off a few hours later if terrifying me :(

I was even thinking about trying to induce labour this next couple of days just to avoid it!!! :wacko:

*ANGRY RANT!* - I need to just get this off my chest as its cracking me up.

I booked the Christening for 28th April - my "friend" Dori was harrassing me to finalise a date because she's supposed to be one of the god mothers and she's travelling from Devon for the event, so she needed to book the time off work and book train tickets. Thats fine.

The vicar at my local church is on sabbatical until May so I had a hell of a time getting hold of the temp vicar, but finally did and booked the date - I text Dori and told her the date.

(A little back story on Dori - she is married but she left her husband last year, she then started dating Jack and moved in with him 4 weeks ago. 2 weeks after moving in with Jack, she left him and moved in with a new guy called Phil....)

Dori text me back and said "Hi Darling, Really sorry but the 28th April is Phil's Mums Birthday so its no good for me. Can you re-arrange the date and let me know? Thanks".

So I was FUMING!!!! I mean...A)If that date was no good for you, you should have mentioned that when you were harrassing me to book a date, B)You've been with Phil for TWO WEEKS - I do not give a shit that its his mothers birthday!!! and C) AS IF I am changing the date of my childs christening to suit you - if you can't come, you can't come! End of story!

I was REALLY angry so I chose to just not respond because I can do without getting into arguments at the moment, my intention was just to leave it a week until I've calmed down and then tell her that no I'm not changing it and its a shame she cant make it.

But THEN - I log onto Facebook yesterday and PHIL (the new boyfriend) had sent me a private message!
Basically saying that the reason Dori couldn't make the christening is coz his mum has invited them to go away for a weekend in Cornwall for her birthday, and that Dori is very upset that she hasn't heard back from me about the Christening - she's worried that she's annoyed me and she has a stomach bug at the moment too so she doesn't need the stress so can I please respond to her and let her know!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!

Is he for REAL?!!!!

I do not give an actual shit! I have a LOT of things on my mind at the moment and unfortunately Dori's stomach bug is NOT ONE OF THEM!!

I can't believe how cheeky he is! Plus there's no way he would have sent that message without her knowing, so she is a cheeky selfish bitch too!

Do they not think I've got other things to be worrying about at the moment?!!!

I don't even know how to respond - I'm tempted to just ignore his message too because if I respond I'll be telling where to go and how to get there :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh dear, I completely understand why your so angry. I'd be really angry myself and I personally would just text her and say 'I can't change that date as everything is arranged, sorry you won't be able to make it' - just keep it short and simple. End of the day if her new boyfriends mother is more important than the christening then she isn't worth it! Don't ignore her though as it will only cause more problems and you'll most likely end up in an argument or fall out. 
I have the odd panic once in a while, I'll be fine most of the time then all of a sudden I get this huge wave of worry - about the pain, if something goes wrong, if she has something wrong with her.... I have to try and snap myself out of it. If I was going for a section I'd be s*itting myself as don't do well when it comes to operations or hospital stays. If I could, I'd have chosen a home birth. This place is no where near suitable though. Also, if anything did go wrong at least she'd be in the best place. 

I've woke up with back ache loads recently which also just wares off once Im up and moving but this pain is different, is constant. No matter what I do it doesn't ease off. Like I said though, I had that period earlier where it pretty much went but ended up coming back after a couple of hours :(


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* have you phoned your mw and spoken to her about the backache? Might be worth it if it continues through the night. You never know, this could be your early stages of labour and you'll pop to the hospital tomorrow and be 8cm dilated :rofl: fingers crossed!! But seriously, if it continues, just phone the mw on call and ask - I would suffer for a while before doing that as I wouldn't want to hassle them and you are probably the same, but at the end of the day if you are in discomfort, that's what they are there for!

*Hayley* That is so selfish of your friend :growlmad: I agree with Lauren - tell her that unfortunately you have arranged the date and booked the church, and because the church is so busy there isn't another date for months, and so you can't change it. Say you're really sorry to put her in the position where she has to choose between her GODCHILD and her new bf's mother, but unfortunately there is no way you can change it. Hopefully she'll get the message. And if not...well that speaks for itself really. I know it's easy for us to say that though, and much harder to do. 
Did you ever decide if you are having your mum or OH in theatre with you, as I know you had mentioned in the past that you were worried about a panic attack, and that your mum is great at helping you deal with those. I suppose the only thing I can suggest in concentrating on meeting LO. I think once he is out and you have seen him you will be so concentrated on him that you won't remember about yourself as much, but before that just try and focus on seeing him. Again, a lot easier for me to say than for you to do though!!

*Freezer food* that is an excellent suggestion about popping it outside! Unfortunately...we can't actually get to our house as the roads are all shut around it. Simon and my dad only got there earlier by parking the car and walking the last half mile, and I don't think they'd be willing to do that to save my freezer food! My mum said she'd help me make some more though. Either that or Simon and i will just starve once lo comes along!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, hopefully the cramping is early labor for you. I was hoping my low back pain and contractions was early labor for me but it ended up going away rather then progressing to something. 

At my last OB appointment my DH and I were asking about when we should go to the hospital since we are not 100% sure how to tell real contractions from BH. My OB basically said you'll know you're really in labor if the pain keeps progressing to the point that you can't really go about your daily activities. Then at the point you definitely need to get to the hospital. I hear back labor is more painful then regular labor too so I would think if it's real labor you would reach that point a lot sooner. 

*Hayley*, hopefully everything will work out with your family and the visiting hours. I think mine will be respectful since they don't live in this state but I guess we'll just have to see. I will be so irritated if they drive out here though after I've said I don't want visitors at the hospital, I'm only allowed 3 people in the room at a time including DH and while the birthing suite is huge, the postpartum room is really tiny. I just think it would be awful having family shuffling in and out ALL day and would just rather introduce Aiden in the comfort of my own home. 

Sorry you're starting to worry a bit about your C Section. Can you mention your concerns to the doctor on Tuesday? Maybe they'll be able to give you something to help prevent a panic attack?

I would be incredibly irritated with the Dori situation too. It's very unacceptable for her to expect you to change your child's christening because her boyfriend's mom's birthday is that. They've only been together for 2 weeks!! And with her track record with guys, I'm not sure I would even be taking their relationship seriously. 

Like Sarah and Lauren said, I would tell her you are unable to change the date. I would also probably point out that her new boyfriend's mother will have another birthday next year, your son will only have one Christening. If she is still going to choose her new boyfriend's mother's birthday I'd probably reconsider having her as a godparent. But like Sarah said, it's much easier for me to say that then I'm sure it would be for you.

*Sarah*, I'm sorry you're not able to get back to your house to get the freezer food outside. At least your mom will help you make some more though.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Lauren, I had back contractions. I didn't find them unbearable just growing in intensity. Are you timing them? I was convinced I wasn't in labour until my waters went. 

Sarah-good luck with rescuing the good. Be careful in the snow.

Hayley-is she for real? I'm sorry but I would be absolutely fuming like you. Doesn't she think you have enough to worry about? 

I had visitors today. Spent the day running round whilst MIL had foot on poof holding baby. I made dinner for 7 washed up, cleaned up, brews, etc. then midwife came and I had to go to bedroom. Midwife was about to go out and ask everyone to leave as I was sat sobbing in the bedroom. Everyone telling me I looked exhausted and leaving comment "you need to rest" cue floods of tears as OH came back in. He just sat there the whole time and allowed it to happen. My mum would have been doing the ironing, cleaning, washing etc. 

Midwife was disgusted when I told her what I'd been doing. Oh was upset when he realised, typical man. Even though he could see I was in pain.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Nic :hugs: I am so sorry to hear how shitty your day has been. It's exhausting enough having visitors like that without having the pressures of a new baby and all the hormones you are dealing with as well. I can't believe 6 other people allowed you to cool them dinner - shame on every single one of them :growlmad: especially DH and MIL. I'm glad your health visitor was there to help you out in even a small way. I hope Charlotte sleeps well this evening and allows you to get some well deserved rest.


----------



## linzylou

Hi ladies, I'm still trying to get caught up and know I'm leaving out a lot. :(

*Nicola*, that's awful. I'm so sorry. We've had friends and family visiting every day so far and it's exhausting. My husband forgets to check with me before scheduling some of them so there have been a few instances where people have had to wait while I sit in the nursery and feed her. How awkward. I can't imagine doing all that you have done! How inconsiderate of your guests. I hope that now you can relax, de-stress, and enjoy your little family in peace like you deserve. :hugs:

*Lauren*, maybe you are in the early stages of labor? I would definitely call if they persist!

*As for me*, I'm still trying to get the hang of things. It's gotten a little easier every day. I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon but my milk came in on day 3 and made breastfeeding _horrible_. I couldn't get her to latch because I was so engorged and she was screaming and I was crying and it was just not good. I was able to hand express enough to make it work but I've since bought the Medela manual pump (I have a single electric but the manual one works so much faster) to use for a minute or two before I stick her on. Seems to be working and we're actually doing better and I feel a lot more confident. She has lots of wet and dirty diapers and, as of yesterday, is back at her birth weight. I hate how doctors and nurses (at least mine did) put so much pressure on how long and how often she should eat that it was stressing me out. After talking with my pediatrician yesterday, I just feed on demand and don't let her go more than 5 hours, which she doesn't anyway. Also, the _Nursing Mother's Companion_ is a really helpful book!

Her belly button fell off yesterday. She lifts her head when we're laying tummy-to-tummy. We've been to the doctor's twice, Target, and out for pizza. She's usually content in her bouncer and the swing but I feel guilty putting her down sometimes - I would rather cuddle her! I was really overwhelmed the first two days but now I love her so much, and in a way I never thought possible. She's definitely added a whole new dimension to our lives. 

We have more family coming tonight and then my sisters-in-law are coming tomorrow. Hopefully that will be the end of visitors for a while. I had a friend come by yesterday and she would _not_ leave. I felt so bad but I was practically delirious from lack of sleep and she wouldn't stop talking about so-and-so's cousin's sister's martial problems and just a bunch of other random stuff all while commenting "I think your baby's hungry" and "you look sooo tired." I love her to death, but yesterday I could have seriously punched her.

A few pics from the last 2 days. I can't believe she's a week old tomorrow!
https://i48.tinypic.com/12633gg.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/2h67xmu.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/3151r3a.jpg

https://i49.tinypic.com/4qnedf.jpg

39 weeks versus 5 days postpartum. I was 133lbs when I gave birth and am now 115. Pre-pregnancy, I was 103. I had my doubts when people said not to worry about losing the weight afterwards but it really has come off with breastfeeding and healthy snacks.
https://i48.tinypic.com/2s9d2l3.jpg

Wow, this post only took an hour and a half to write! :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap Lindsey- you look like you never had a baby in that tummy!! You sure know how to set the bar high for the rest of us :haha:

Love that last pic where she is smiling- or looks like she is- its adorable! 

Sorry to hear you have been so busy with visitors, but hopefully you will manage to get a nice quiet day just for you, dh and Sarah to chill out. I can't believe you have been out so much- that's so impressive! You seem to have taken to motherhood like a duck to water- even through the rough patch with breast feeding. Sarah is such a lucky lady to have such a great mom!


----------



## linzylou

Thanks! I don't have much experience with babies under 3 months old so I was worried and thought I'd be totally clueless. Well, I do feel clueless sometimes and I second guess myself a lot. But at the same time the things that I'm uncomfortable with, I know I just have to do or else I'll never get better at it. 

About going out, we didn't stay long at Target and she was in her carrier the whole time with a cover on top. Same with the pizza place. I still won't take her to the grocery store or anything like that yet! Too much of a challenge for me :lol: and she still seems so little.

You should see my stomach from the front! With all the pregnant sunbathing that I did, it's so much darker than the rest of my body and looks like a huge bruise! I can't really flex my abs yet and the skin feels like bread dough. And let's not talk about the belly button!


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: well I can only imagine what happens to the belly button afterwards based on how terrifying mine currently looks....it won't be pretty!

And I guess nobody knows what it's going to be like having a newborn- I hope I take to it as well as you have done!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Nicola, sorry to hear you have had a hard time :( I think you need to start saying something to OH before things reach that stage, tell him you need help and if you don't want visitors you have every right to say so. Try and take it easy :hugs:

Lindsey, I love the photos and wow you look really good too!! Can't believe how small your stomach looks. Glad you have figured out bf :) 

Well I literally had back ache all day yesterday apart from a small window around late morning/early afternoon but nothing progressed out of it. Today I am back to my normal self. Still getting pelvic pain which I have been getting for a while now but thats it :( it could have been anything though, maybe she moved further down or something?


----------



## Laura91

MrsHippo, I feel your pain.. quite literally lol! I get backache for a couple of hours then it moves to belly ache and back round again :dohh:

Yesterday throughout the night I kept waking with stomach pains and they were still there when I finally decided to get up but turned into nothing :( 

I just wish something would happen - even if its just losing my plug - just so I feel like im progressing some!

To make it worse, OHs friend has just had their baby :( I want ours now!

Ive eaten a huge dinner today followed by cheesecake in the hope that she will be that cramped up in the there, she'll have no other choice but to come out :haha: The only thing its done so far is make me tired :sleep: xx


----------



## doggylover

:haha: Laura I love you're idea of forcing them out via eating lots! I could definitely be up for that!!
I'm the same as you - I just want something to happen to show that this baby may come soon...losing plug, anything! It's so frustrating being so close (or thinking we are getting close) and then just having nothing. And waiting. 

Lauren I'm glad your backache is gone, but pelvic pain doesn't sound much like a fun replacement at all. I'm still hoping it all means that things are progressing for you and she is trying to wiggle her way out of there!

Afm: we are now into 64hours of no electric at our house. We stayed with my sister last night, as my mum and dad had no water, but are back at my parents now. We managed to get to our house earlier this afternoon, and it is FREEZING in there.
Good news: we checked the freezer and mostly things are still frozen! Most things are still rock solid, so we are praying that the electric comes on ASAP and saves it. Will give a more thorough check tomorrow as we didn't want it open too long and lose the cold.

Still no sign that lo is planning on doing anything in the near future except staying put. But for the moment that's quite alright, as the roads are still Not good and our house is now soooo cold! But once that resolves lo better get the heck out of my uterus!


----------



## linzylou

Laura, I'm convinced eating a big meal is what started my labor. The day before, my mom and I had a big lunch and then my husband made steaks for dinner. I was so uncomfortable all day. I hope the same happens for you!

Lauren, I'm sure your body is making progress! All of those pains mean something.

Sarah, 64 hours?! That's insane. At least your food is still frozen! When do you think you will have electricity again? That's good that your LO has decided to stay put, at least for now.

Not much going on here. Everyone is still asleep (yes, even the baby) except me. The same thing happened last night between midnight-2am. I just sat there, wide awake, and stared at the ceiling while everyone snored around me! Life's not fair. I did do some online shopping, though! I bought this sling and am ordering some more 0-3 month clothes because Sarah is too big for most of her newborn things but is too small for 3mo. I guess I didn't realize how few 0-3mo things we have.

I love looking at everyone's tickers! Just days to go.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good news about the food, hopefully it means that you will be able to save a lot of it.

I feel for you ladies, I'd had enough at 36 weeks and LO cam early for me. The last few weeks most be really uncomfortable for you all. Each day gets you all closer though, your LO will soon be here and you'll be in shock, I know I was!

I keep getting excited when I read you have back ache/pains. Hoping this is it for you. 

I'm ok today. Slept loads this morning after Charlotte decided not to settle too well last night. In fact we've just pretty much had a lounge and duvet session watching films and tv. Needed it after yesterday. I have spoken to OH and I'm pretty sure a repeat of yesterday won't be happening.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey that sling is really nice :) what colour have you gone for? 

Sarah I can't believe you still don't have electricity, its getting beyond silly now isn't it. Do you live out in the countryside? 

I have thought LO would fall out after some meals I have eaten too haha....she is still well and truely stuck up there though. 

I don't have a clue what is going off with my body. Its driving me mad, I was alright this morning. We decided to go and do our food shopping, I started getting that back ache again after walking around about 15 minutes so it was nice to come home and sit down. Then about 20 minutes ago I started getting period type pains which were quite strong, enough for me to curl my toes up at anyway. My belly would go hard too then it would stop....that happened about 3/4 times within the space of that 20 minutes. I had a drink of coke too which went down the wrong hole so started coughing, my god that made the pain 10x worse. I was trying so hard not to cough!! I can feel slight pain if I touch my lower stomach or take a deep breath. arrgh!!

Oh and Lindsey and Nicola, when you were having contractions does your belly move? BH sometimes causes my belly to move or change shape slightly and was wondering if real contractions did the same?

Nicola, glad you had a chat with OH and happy that you enjoyed your much needed duvet day :D


----------



## linzylou

I went with the gray one in the picture. I have a Moby wrap too but it's so confusing! This looks a lot easier and quicker to put on, even though a lot of ladies swear by the Moby.

I honestly don't remember if my stomach changed its shape when I was contracting. I remember sitting in triage at the beginning of labor and not even being able to tell I was having a contraction were it not for seeing them on the screen. Later on they felt like strong period cramps; they started out low and eventually gripped my entire stomach until I couldn't walk or talk or do anything except concentrate on my breathing.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Nic*, so sorry your day was so terrible. Shame on everyone for allowing you to do all the cooking, etc. for them. As if you're not tired enough taking care of a newborn. I hope you're able to get some rest tonight.

*Lindsey*, you look great post baby!! I'm hoping I look just as good as you. :) Especially since I know I have an extra 15 lbs to lose that I gained while on BC and didn't have a chance to get rid of before I got pg.

I'm also glad that things are improving with the breastfeeding. It makes me feel more optimistic about succeeding with it myself. 

Love the sling you picked out. I wasn't planning to use one but DH wants one and the more we've looked the more excited I get about having one.

*Lauren*, I'm sorry nothing ever came of the back pain. The waiting game is definitely frustrating.

*Laura*, hopefully something will happen thanks to the huge dinner. 

*Sarah*, glad your freezer food is still good. Hopefully you'll get electric soon. Being without is awful. I remember when I was a senior in high school we had a tornado go through and we were without electricity and running water for 3 days. It was awful considering the first day of school started during that time.

*AFM*, I'm still dealing with a cold. Last night was pretty rough. Sleeping was difficult before thanks to my belly making turning over and such painful, throw in all the congestion from the cold and sleep was damn near impossible. Not to mention, I drank so much warm tea that I was literally getting up every 5 minutes to pee. By 1 PM I was in tears because of how miserable I felt so I woke DH up to go get me some kind of cold medicine that would provide enough relief that I would actually be able to sleep. Thankfully he got up and went to the store without a single complaint. He then also spent about an hour in the store looking for a medicine that was considered safe according to the list my OB gave me. Still feeling pretty crappy but at least I'm not exhausted on top of that. Hopefully since I have medicine tonight isn't as bad as last night was. I'm so ready for this sickness to be gone.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* that is so unbelievably amazing of DH! If I asked Simon to do that he'd probably beat me :haha: What a wonderful husband you have. I hope you are maybe feeling better today? And had a better night's sleep last night. I'm the same about a sling/baby carrier. I never was interested in getting one, but DH insisted, and now we have it I'm so excited to use it!!! He keeps telling me I'm not allowed and that it's his, and the pram is for me lol. We'll see...

*Lauren* yep we live in the countryside - what would be referred to as the arse end of nowhere by most people! Sounds like your body is just going a little nuts at the minute :wacko: It either needs to STOP, or get that baby out of there!!

*Laura* I love that sling, I think the colour is gorgeous. I;ve heard a few people say the Moby is tricky to get the hang of, but keep practising as apparently once you get it it's very simple... (Doesn't look it to me!!) Have you YouTubed any videos to help?

*Afm* same old same old. Still no electric (day 4). I did wake up in the middle of the night with a pretty intense pain in my bump, and was over the moon...but it disappeared :nope: So no labour for me just yet!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, that was lovely of your husband. I'm not sure whether Adam would do that for me or not lol... I hope it passes soon though, can't imagine feeling like this and have a cold!! You should try eating lots of fruit too, blueberries are really good for your immune system (if you eat them?) oranges are good too. When I caught a cold a few months ago I ate so many berries and I was so suprised that my cold only lasted about 2 days. Before I was pregnant I'd get a cold, it would last _weeks_ then once it went I developed a cough...it was like that every time!!! I was dreading catching something while pregnant because they say your immune systems are weaker don't they? I think I have been quite lucky. 

Sarah I bet your getting so fustrated. I have always lived in busy built up areas and can't remember ever having a power cut that lasted any more than an hour or two. They were years ago too, never had one while I have been living where I currently do. The electricity pylons have been damaged though haven't they where you are? I guess that would take longer to sort out than just a power cut. I'd still have expected it to be sorted by now though!!

So today I went for my LAST midwife appointment!! eeek. Typical though, my midwife couldn't be there so I saw a woman I have never met before. She was really nice though. I asked her about these pains I have been getting and she reckons they are good signs something is happening but when she felt my stomach LO isnt engaged yet :( she said she could feel most of her head still but she is heading in the right direction. I thought the aching meant she had dropped but obviously hasn't.....I have heard they can still drop quite quickly though. My mum told me to start jogging on the spot lol. 
I had to make an appointment to see my GP the day after my due date then I have a hospital appointment on the 11th (I think), the midwife said that will be about my induction. *sigh* I hope she comes soon. 

Oh and Adam finds out today what number he has come in at on this bloody leaderboard with work. Its silly really, instead of just deciding who to make redundant they decided to do this silly point system. They were all sent a copy of the questions and how its marked - some of the questions were really crappy, like 'does this person look professional, clean and tidy every day at work' I don't think thats a very fair question. Someone's job shouldn't be judged on whether they look tidy every day. Especially when they get filthy anyway!! But once they have marked all the blokes they are all put on this leaderboard thing - between 1 and 20. There are rumours going around that you have to be in the top 10 or so to be safe. But instead of telling them today they are letting them wait until next week before they find out exactly who does and doesn't have a job. Adam's friend has come in at 20....so he thinks he has definately lost his job yet they won't actually tell him that is the case. 

Its horrible to go through, I can't imagine what they all feel. This has been going on for ages now too, how can anyone plan anything when they don't know if they have a job or not. 

Adam should be in his meeting finding out what number he has come in at now...just waiting for him to call me.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren that is an absolutely horrific way to decide who gets made redundant. I suppose they thought that was the most fair thing to do- to grade everyone on a variety of factors- but then ranking them and TELLING them I think is just cruel. Like that poor guy who is 20 out of 20, how shit must he feel about himself right now? And then to potentially lose your job on top of already feeling not good enough, and being made to hang around? Absolutely awful. Never heard anything like that before, and it just sounds mean.

Sorry to hear LO isn't engaged yet - mine isn't either if that makes you feel better! I keep reading stuff about how first babies engage at 36 weeks - like most pregnancy related stuff that is clearly nonsense! :haha: but it makes it feel like they won't be coming for a while, doesn't it? At least the mw was happy she is heading in the right direction. Fingers crossed you won't need our appointment on 11th at all!

And yep, the pylons have basically collapsed here. Simon said the closest one to our house is at a 45degre angle- so no wonder we have no power! They've had to use helicopters to drop work crews in to try and fix it all.

Just back from the hairdressers- it's been 9 months since I got my hair cut! What is it about hairdressers - they either scalp you and take all the hair you've ever had, or they take about 3mm off.there is never a balance!


----------



## MrsHippo

The company he works for are awful, they treat the blokes really bad too sometimes. For instance, Adam will be working nights and he will get a phone call from the office telling him he needs to do a day shift the following day which he has to drive a couple of hours to and be there at the crack of dawn - THEN go and do his night shift after. I am sure a lot of what they do is against the law but no one ever says anything because the company seems to like holding grudges.... :/ Adam won't leave though because even though they are crap, they pay much better than a lot of other companies. So I guess its hard for them. On a plus though, Adam came in at joint 1st :) so that SHOULD mean his job is safe :) but again they are keeping everything to themselves for a bit before announcing exactly what is going to happen. I do feel sorry for his friend coming in at 20, someone had to come in at last place though. I don't think it would be so bad if they did all this marking up then just told the guys who is going and who is staying, instead they are dragging it out. Not fair at all. 

I feel as though I've taken a few steps back now, thought all the aching and cramping meant something was going to happen but being told she isn't engaged feels like I have just been told it won't be happening any time soon. I know that isn't 100% the case...but feels like it.

haha well I very rarely go to the hairdressers just because I don't trust them ;) but in the handfull of times I have gone, I've never had a bad experience. They have only ever cut off as much as I wanted them to. Guess its one plus to having long hair, when ever I go I always get compliments rather than them deciding to cut it all off lol :D


----------



## doggylover

I manage to go maybe once a year - I'm so lazy about it! My hair is long enough as well, so when it's been a long time since my last cut it doesn't tend to look too horrific (or at least not that I can tell!) I think it's the change that I don't like, but my split ends were a it out of control this time!

What does Adam do for a job? They probably treat them so crap because they know they pay more than similar companies and therefore the guys will be unlikely to complain or leave. Like a weird blackmail situation. And :happydance: for him being joint first! I'm sure that's a huge relief!


----------



## BStar

Hiya Ladies, 
I'm about to head for bed and I'll try to write a full reply tomorrow. Just wanted to say that my due date has officially come and gone *sigh*.
For some silly reason I thought that I would go early or at least on time. All that worry with my blood pressure and platelets made me think it would happen before now. So yeah still in the waiting game. I haven't had any niggles or pain, bubs was rather active before and seems quite far down (if I place my hand between the bottom of my ribs and where the 'outline' of the baby starts it feels like 5 fingers worth of empty uterus). I have appt with the dr in the morning so I will see what he says. I kind of want him to induce me but I'm also rather scared of that as most ppl say it's like instant intense pain so gah that makes me nervous.
We have tried sex a few times but still nothing. Sorry tmi. I've also had a few cups of the raspberry leaf tea.
Anyways sorry for the whinge just needed to vent a little.

Btw if I don't reply until late tomorrow goodluck Hayley, you're going to be a mummy tomorrow! Yay!

Doggylover, I hope they can sort out the power thing sooner rather than later for you guys. I saw it on the news here in Australia earlier, so it must be something major if it made the news all the way over here.

Mrshippo I hope that Adam gets to keep his job, even though his company sound like jerks, his income and the stability of his job would be a big stress atm, so hopefully that will be eased soon.

Anywho I'm sleepy so I will write more tomorrow, unless I miraculously go into labour in the wee hours of the morning hehe, it's 1.17am in Tues 26th atm.


----------



## linzylou

Brittany, your cold sounds rough!! Especially being pregnant at the same time. What a good DH to go get you medicine so that you can at least get some relief and hopefully some sleep! Get well soon.

Lauren, if it makes you feel and better my baby was still high up when I went to the hospital. I still had her within 12 hours, although it did take 2 hours of pushing to get her to come down. Don't let it discourage you and keep bouncing on your exercise ball if you have one! 

I'm not sure what getting made redundant means (is that like going from a temp position to a permanent one?) but the process sounds like crap. Everyone can see how they compare to everyone else? 

Sarah, I still can't believe you're without power. :( I love going to the hairdresser! My hair is so thin and fine that it looks really scraggly if I don't keep the ends trimmed. That being said, I've had more than one bad experience. My cousin is a hair stylist so she cuts my hair. I'll never let her color it again, though, because she bleached the crap out of it (my hair was literally as white as Gwen Stefani's) and it took almost a year or my hair to recover!!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey getting made redundant means losing your job. It's not the same as being fired as over here that usually means you've done something wrong, instead it usually happens when a company can't afford to keep as many staff and have to let some go. How is the lovely Sarah doing today?

Brooke :hugs: I'm sorry you feel disheartened about passing your due date. I know I will be exactly the same. We build up to this important date in our minds and then....nothing. But LO will get here eventually, and hopefully that will be in less than 2 weeks, if your drs are anything like ours over here. I understand what you mean about being induced, I'm scared after hearing all the stories too, and am pretty sure I will have to have it done :( try yelling at baby to get out - that's what I'm doing with mine at the minute!!!


----------



## linzylou

She's good! She let me get a little more sleep last night. She's lying here next to me making faces!

https://i46.tinypic.com/2cx6yhg.jpg


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hayley- good luck tomorrow, thinking of you.

Sarah- still no power is really bad. It's a good job LO hasn't arrived otherwise you'd be really struggling and staying at somewhere that isn't home after birth can be difficult. I had the week at my mums and it was hard as it wasn't home.

Brooke- sorry you're feeling a bit down, I'm not sure how I would have felt had the baby gone over. I'm lucky in the fact she was early but not too prem that she would need help. I was struggling in those last few weeks and that makes me think how would I have managed going over my due date. I'm sure it'll start soon. Have you had a sweep yet?


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I can't believe you're still without electricity!! Hopefully they get it turned back on soon. I can only imagine how frustrating it is being without.

I usually don't like going and getting my hair cut either since most of the time I feel like the hairdresser never knows what to do with my fine, curly hair. I went and got my hair cut after the MS went away at a salon since I got a coupon for a free cut and style as a treat to myself once the MS finally left. It was awful!! The guy did nothing but tell me how ugly my hair was because it's so fine. At one point after he washed it, he pulled my hair into a low ponytail and said it looked like a rats tail!! Needless to say, I walked out of there feeling like utter crap. Guess I know why they send out coupons for the free cut and style. I don't imagine they get business any other way.

*Lauren*, I'm glad to hear Adam's job is most likely safe. I really feel for you both especially with a baby on the way. I remember when I was a lot younger the place my dad worked shut down and none of the employees were told that the place was closing until about a month before Christmas. Needless to say, there was no way for my parents to do Christmas gifts that year for my sister and I since there was no way of knowing how long it would take for my dad to find another job.

I also know how you're feeling thinking things are happening and then being told otherwise. I felt the same last Tuesday when I had a lot of cramping and was pretty sure I lost the mucus plug only to find out I hadn't made any progress with effacement or dilation like I was expecting. It really does suck getting excited thinking our babies are going to be arriving and then being told not to get our hopes up yet. 

*Brooke*, I'm sorry to hear your due date has come and gone. If it makes you feel better my OB basically keeps telling me not to get my hopes up for being on time/early since most first times moms go over. 

*AFM*, I'm still miserable. The cold medicine has not been providing relief. I actually feel like I've just been getting sicker rather then getting any better. Even the treatments I've read online (gargling salt water, steam inhalation to help congestion, increasing fluid intake) aren't providing any relief. As pathetic as it sounds, I've been in tears quite a few times thanks to whatever it is causing me to feel this badly. I'm going to see a doctor today at 5:30, hopefully he can do something to help because I'm starting to feel really depressed because of how awful I feel.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, Adam is an electrician. He works on commercial buildings rather than homes so if he did loose his job he'd have to try and become employed by a company rather than go self employed, and as you are aware the job market is pants at the moment!! He does stuff in houses like puts in new sockets and stuff for us or family but legally he isn't allowed to do work in houses. But coming in up top should be a good thing, he is happy about it anyway :) 

Lindsey, Sarah is such a cutie. She has changed already though, think its really strange how quickly they change. I love it when they start looking like their own little person though - rather than just a baby (if that makes sense lol). Its nice to hear your LO was still high up, makes me feel better :) I am still getting stomach ache. It is sooo fustrating though, I am sick of aching and things hurting me. 

Brooke, I am sure your LO will be here soon :D let us know what your doctor says tomorrow. I got the impression from the MD today that its the consultant at the hospital that decides when to have you induced....but every region works differently. Keep us updated anyway!!

Can't believe Hayley is having her LO tomorrow, I am so excited. Although feel sorry for her as she is really worrying about the op ect. Sent her a message on fb wishing her good luck and told her not to keep us waiting too long for a photo hehe

Brittany I am so sorry to hear you have been feeling so bad :( I hope your doctor can help you :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* Sarah is getting more beautiful everyday! Those photos are beautiful :cloud9: you are such a lucky mummy to have such a beautiful little lady, who is very considerate letting you sleep as well! She sounds like a dream baby!

*Lauren* oh I imagine trying to get a new job as an electrician at the minute would just be horrific :/ such a dangerous job though - when Simon changes a bulb I get worried he'll electrocute himself (and he's very handy so no need to worry!) 
I can't wait to hear Hayley's news tomorrow either, also sent her a wee good luck message on fb, and she was saying to me she's nervous too, but I know she will be 100% fine, and by this time tomorrow there will be another mummy in the club! (And we'll still be waiting!) 

*Brittany* I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling worse. I hope your dr was able to help? This is just the last thing you need when so heavily pregnant. I can't believe that hairdresser was so rude to you :growlmad: I have a friend who has insanely curly hair, but hers is really fine as well, so if she straightens it it looks so wispy, so I know exactly what you mean about yours. Unfortunately my hair is the opposite and is hugely thick. It's pretty easy to control, but hairdressers always marvel at how much there is - like I can do something to get rid of it?!

*Nic* I hope you've been managing to get some rest after your hectic and horrible day at the weekend. How is Charlotte? 
And yeah, it's bad enough being out of the house just the two of us, if I had to bring a LO "home" to somewhere else I would hate that!

*our electric is back on!!* :happydance: thank goodness. It came back on at about 4pm, but because the house has lost all its heat we are at my parents tonight to let it warm up. But I'm so thankful that its back, and now I'm back to yelling at LO to get out of my uterus!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Yay for electricity!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Yey for the electricity :dance:

Yes him being an electrician worries me sometimes, especially when he tells me he got a shock....then comes home and shows me :shock: it will go in at his hand or a finger then you can see where it actually left the body. It will be a painful looking round mark.... he hasn't had that happen for a while though. He is very good at his job so it doesn't happen very often!!

Ahhhh I can't wait until LO is here. I keep looking at her photo - my profile pic, and thinking about what it will be like once she is here. I get really excited one minute then s*itting myself the next lol. What is a scary thought though, this time next month ALL of us will have had our babies OMG.


----------



## doggylover

Oh don't, I had a major freak out last week - what the frig do Simon and I know about taking care of a newborn baby?!?! We've looked after my nephew since he was born, but that is just not the same at all! I am worried we are vastly underprepared for what we are about to face!


----------



## MrsHippo

I worry if I think about it too much but at the same time I think about how natural it is to bring up a baby. A dog doesn't get told how to look after her pups, instinct kicks in and it works. Not that I'm comparing us to dogs lol, the point I am trying to get at is that our mothering instincts will kick in and we will just know how to care for them. 

I was talking to my mum the other day (I speak to her about everything baby related :)) about worrying about not knowing what to do if she chokes or hurts herself, my mum said that no one can be prepared for something like that, but we just know how to deal with it. I hope she is right :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls

So sorry I haven't been keeping up with things for the past few days. I have been reading everything but I've been too nervous/worried/anxious to post anything :/

I've just been a bit all over the place and up & down emotionally, completely terrified about tomorrow and the procedure!

I have been keeping an eye though to make sure that nobody has gone into labour or anything.

I am going in to hospital at 7:30 am tomorrow, the current plan is for Jon to go in with me but I'm not 100% sure that won't change as I'm really panicking at the moment and I know my mum is better at calming me down.

All being well, I will update as soon as possible with pictures and birth story etc.

If anybody goes in to have their babies while I'm out of action, I hope everything goes smoothly!

Hope you all keep well, best of luck to each and every one of you and I hope something happens quickly for all of you *hugs*

xxx


----------



## linzylou

Good luck, Hayley! You will do great and will have your little one in your arms before you know it! I'm so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## BStar

Heyas,

So I had my dr appt and he did an internal and said I'm 1.5cm dilated (YAY!) and he touched the top of baby's head. So Im assuming thateans that the baby is engaged. 
He also said he gave me a gentle sweep. He sent me for more bloods to check my platelets, I also had a trace of protein in my urine. He didn't say what my BP was so I assuming it was ok. Oh and he sent me for my flu jab lol. 

I go back tomorrow for another ctg/fetal trace and the dr said he will do a sweep. So all going well the dr reckons I should have a baby by Thursday. Hehe just in time for bubs first Easter hehe.

Anyways I'm out doing some last minute stuff so I will write more when I get home.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Woohoo two babies before the end of the week. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Laura91

Maybe Baby?

Quick little update :)

Had a cheeky chicken jalfrezi for tea last night ;) and went to bed at about 10pm. Tried out nipple stimulation using my electric breastpump and by 11pm I had my first contraction :dance:

These carried on, every 10 minutes, until I fell asleep at 3:45am (ish).

Woke up at 6:35am to use the loo and noticed a bit of pink tint on the tissue. Got back in bed and contractions started again a few seconds later - again, 10 minutes apart.

I've come down to my mums (cause mums know everything ;)) and they're still coming. Within the last hour have got down to every 6-7 minutes :dance:

They're not overly painful just yet but make me tense up slightly with each one..

I'll try and update if anything else happens - I hope this is it!! xx


----------



## linzylou

How exciting!! I hope this is it for you.


----------



## MrsHippo

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh babies!!!! 

Thinking of you Hayley, can't wait for your update :)

Laura how exciting!! lets hope they continue to get stronger, think I will treat myself to something spicy ;) couldn't play with the breast pump though after it scared me last time haha

Brooke, hopefully the sweeps work and something will start for you too :)

I feel as though I am 100 miles from anything happening now lol.... boo :( 

Last night I had an awful nights sleep, I went to bed about 11:45 and lay there until about 1ish. Adam came home from work around that time but stayed up for about an hour, I must have fallen asleep in between there. But once he got in to bed I needed a wee, so got up and once I was back in bed I couldn't sleep for the life of me. Must have been lying there until around 4, got up for another wee...got back in to bed, slept until 6, got up for a wee again but still sooo tired so went back to bed, was up around 8:30 for another wee (seriously, how many times can one person wee!!) but decided to go back to bed. Then I didn't wake up until 11:45 ish which is the latest I have got up in..... well, I can't remember the last time I have slept in that long. But got up...and guess what - went for another damn wee. I wasn't even drinking throughout the night so god knows where it was all coming from!!!

I am planning on doing bob all today. Normally I want to go out and do stuff all the time but in recent days I would much rather just lounge around the house. I feel like such a slob. I could do with catching up on some reading but I feel so tired all the time I don't think I could manage it...reading always makes me drop off!!

Super excited about baby news though :dance:


----------



## doggylover

Laura that is so exciting!! I can't wait to hear how things progress! Thinking of you, and if it all goes forward quickly I hope that you get the home water birth you want!

I wonder if Hayley has been in theatre yet, and is now a mummy?! I would imagine so!

Brooke, that's great about getting your sweeps done, and hopefully LO will be here by Thursday! Totally grossed me out when you said your dr touched the baby's head though :shock: yuk!

Lauren: you and I, and Brittany, are still holding up the "pregnant and staying that way" side of things for a while then! I'm exactly the same as you - exhausted today after a crappy night's sleep, and no signs that I will EVER give birth!!

Afm, we are finally home, with electricity and heating restored :) there was an awful 19 minutes when I had to clear out the entire fridge and freezer as we just couldn't pretend that stuff would be ok treat ever again! All we managed to save was a tub of butter, and a bag of potatoes :haha: so guess what we are having for tea tonight?! 
I really need to Hoover, dust and mop, but I'm just so exhausted today I can't bring myself to. Even bending down to put the washing in was a struggle. Not a good day.

I'm going to be checking back lots since things seem to be moving for a few of you, so you ladies better provide me with some babies to stare at ASAP!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, sounds like Adam's job is very similar to my DH's. Only my DH works with sheetmetal so they do a lot of duct work, heating/cooling units, and any kind of custom metal stuff that commerical buildings need. Legally my DH isn't allowed to work in houses either even though he knows what he is doing.

*Sarah*, so glad to hear the electricity is back on!!

*Hayley*, good luck today!! Really looking forward to hearing your birth story and getting to see pictures of your LO!!

*Brooke*, not long until Thursday! Hope your doctor is right. :hugs:

*Laura*, Fingers crossed for you! Really hope this is it! :hugs:

*AFM*, the doctor last night wasn't able to do much of anything for me. I apparently have an upper respiratory infection caused by a virus and since viruses don't respond to antibiotics the same way bacteria does, there is nothing he can do but tell me to wait until my immune system fights it off. Of course, being pregnant by immune system is already weakened so it's going to take longer then it would otherwise. :( I'm so disappointed because the sinus headaches, the burning nostrils, ear pain, etc. basically has me wanting to cut my head off just so I don't have to feel it anymore. I'm exhausted and don't have the energy to do much of anything but can't really sleep either. I was told to use a neti pot though. He said I probably won't notice much of a difference in the first 24 hours but after that I should start to see some improvement. Lets hope so because I can't imagine feeling like this for much longer.

Doctors appointment tonight at 6 though I found out DH is only working until noon today so I'm trying to get it rescheduled for a much earlier time. I keep getting stuck on hold though which is really getting on my nerves. Seriously, WTH are they doing that they can't answer the phone. I literally sat on hold for 30 minutes before hanging up. Surely there weren't that many people calling to schedule an appointment before me...


----------



## MrsHippo

I wonder if Hayley has had him yet too.... I keep checking fb to see if she has posted anything :) 

Brittany, not the answer you were looking for then. What a shame they can't give you anything for it!! I don't really know what more to say really, I just really hope you start feeling better soon :( 

I have just posted up a thread on main forum, but I am getting sick of how I am feeling at the moment. I have become massively anti-social and don't want to see anyone. I am happy to just sit at home by myself which is so unlike me :( I feel really bad for other people because I keep changing plans or making excuses not to see them..... my mum thinks its a type of nesting instinct but I'm not sure...


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been feeling the same way as you though I'm not sure if my reasons are way different or not. I just find everyone really irritating at this point and therefore don't want to be around people. I'm sick and almost 40 weeks pg. I'm massively uncomfortable but it's like no one even thinks about that and instead can only focus on the baby. Like everyone keeps telling me it won't be long now or asking when the baby will be coming or wanting to know every detail about each appointment. I just feel like I want to shout, the baby is going to come when he feels like it and it doesn't matter when everyone else wants him to arrive.


----------



## MrsHippo

I get like that too. Its like everyone has forgotten who we are and all they can talk about is the baby....its nice to be asked how WE feel once in a while. I just can't be bothered to talk to anyone unless its on here lol. At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren and Brittany, it feels so unfair that the others are progressing and having their babies and the three of us are stuck feeling crappy :hugs:

Brittany so sorry to hear that you are still so unwell - no wonder you don't feel like doing much. I hate it when people make everything about pregnancy too - like my mum is always saying stuff like "oh you must be so tired at the minute" well, yeah I am, but its because I've been busy, NOT BECAUSE IM PREGNANT. Or "you must have terrible heartburn because of the baby" no, I don't. So annoying that people or get we are people who feel stuff despite being pregnant.

And if one more person tells me I'm nesting :growlmad: I'm not nesting! I just don't have time to clean that thoroughly when I'm working 45 hours a week and travelling for 10 more!

Lauren, I don't think it's unreasonable to not want to go out and do stuff at the minute either.

We're exhausted, humongous (well I am!) and just want our damned babies here - but are sick of waiting. I don't want to see my friends at all because I feel HUGE and I know they won't understand that I am huge because I am about to give birth (supposedly) so instead I plan to spend the next 15 days (until induction) steering clear of everyone except my family and medical prfessionals.

God I feel so nauseous today.just goggled it and apparently it CAN indicate labour...but I won't get excited just yet.

Sorry for being such a whine today!


----------



## MrsHippo

I think we are all in a moaning mood today lol. 

I was feeling sick last week, along with the pains ect I thought it meant something but obviously didn't. I know my date is further than yours two but you know when you get all these little niggles and feel as though something is happening soon but doesnt, it gets rather annoying. 

I have given up on housework today, I did the dishwasher earlier but that's it. I washed all my bedding yesterday so it all needs putting back on but I reeeeeally don't want to do it - so I'm not!


----------



## doggylover

I usually wait until we go to bed and then Simon is there to put the new bedding on, especially now I tell him I can't stretch the sheet out in my condition :haha:

I think we are all allowed a moan at this stage, we've done pretty flipping well to get here, it's definitely our prerogative now!

And yep, when I feel ANYTHING I get so over excited...and then nothing. Like today, LO is going nuts in there, so I am convinced that must mean something!

I'm thinking of following Laura's lead and doing some nipple stimulation later.


----------



## linzylou

I'd like to join the moaning! My "dream baby" has not let me put her down since yesterday afternoon. She's always disliked her bassinet but now we've added the swing and the bouncer to the list. I can feed her, burp her, swaddle her, rock her...but as soon as I lay her down _anywhere_ but my chest she's wide-eyed and fussy. She slept on me all last night. I can't wait until my sling gets here because I've pretty much been camped out on the couch trying to keep the little miss happy. Now Seth tells me that his sisters are coming to visit after dinner and I'm just done. If she's fussy again tonight, they can reschedule. 

I guess the honeymoon stage is over! It's a good thing she's cute.


----------



## doggylover

Oh no Lindsey :( sounds like a thought night, you must be exhausted (whereas I'm sure Sarah is well rested after a cosy nap on us chest - the sneaky lady!) hopefully this is just a stage that will pass - and quickly! :hugs: will she settle for/with Seth?


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh no, I hope she settles somewhere. After a while I bet it can become really frustrating. I am planning on having Adam hold bean just as much as I do (in the time he is off) then as much as possible when he is at home as I don't want her relying on me too much. 

I read that doctors don't actually recommend nipple stimulation as it can make contractions more painful apparently... :/ 

Yes I think we are allowed to moan too :) I'm going to TRY and get an early night tonight. Then off to get my nails done tomorrow with the friend I don't really want to meet up with... Lol I'm sure it won't be as bad as I think it will though


----------



## doggylover

Oh I don't want more painful contractions :/ definitely not. Laura must be a tough lady in that case!

And nope, it won't be as bad as you think it will tomorrow. Once you get out I'm sure you'll enjoy it. It's just the process of dragging oneself out of the house which is not an appetising thought!


----------



## linzylou

I hope so, too. For a couple of hours a day, the last 3 days she's wanted to eat seriously every 30 mins to an hour. Some things I've read say it's normal and she's just working to build up your supply and that it won't last forever. Other things say that letting them snack and then nap for hours is a bad habit to get your baby into. 

I made the mistake of calling my mom and she basically said she didn't think my baby was getting enough to eat and that I should pump into a bottle to see how much I was producing, and that I should let her CIO in her bouncer rather than continue allowing her to sleep on me. She's way too young to CIO, imo. So confusing. Sometimes I think it really was a lot easier to take care of her when she was still inside of me!!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey, I know my LO isn't here yet,but at such a young age I would be of the school of thought that that eating pattern is normal (unfortunately for momma and her nipples :haha:) and she is building up your supply. She's used to having 24/7 room service through her umbilical cord, so no wonder she gets cranky now that's been revoked!

BUT that's just my opinion and I guess you just have to try a few methods and find out what you feel comfortable with and what works for you 3 :thumbup:


----------



## linzylou

I agree! I found this article and it really makes me feel better...especially at 3am when I'm ready to cry because I'm hungry, have to pee, my husband is sleeping next to me, and the baby won't stop feeding and go to sleep!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah does your mom also act like you're helpless because of pregnancy? I swear I can't talk to my mom about what things I've done during the day because half the time she freaks out like I'm supposed to be bed ridden because I'm pregnant. Okay, right now with me being sick I'm not doing much of anything but before getting sick I was still cleaning my house, going up stairs, out shopping with DH etc. like any other normal person but if I would tell my mom about that she would act like I'm supposed to be sitting on the couch all day and DH is supposed to be doing all that stuff himself. I don't know how many times I tell her I'm not helpless and am perfectly capable of doing most of the same stuff I did prior to pregnancy. 

Then I get annoyed with everyone acting like my animals don't still need attention and stuff once the baby comes. Yea they're not people and aren't as dependent on me as what Aiden will be but that doesn't mean they don't deserve my time and attention too. I swear I will probably punch the next person that tries to tell me I'm not going to still love my animals as much as I love my child when he arrives. 

MIL also has a habit of telling DH all this stuff as if she knows exactly how I'm feeling and her experiences will be the same as mine. Like she has made comments about how FF is so much easier then BF and that DH and I shouldn't be upset if I decide to FF. It's like STFU and just respect that I want to BF, there is no reason to even be thinking I'll need to FF at this point. DH was also talking to her about how I'm hoping to get an epidural soon enough that it will be partially worn off before it's time to push because I would like to actually be able to feel when it's time. Well MIL started going on about how I don't need to feel it because they'll tell me when to push. It's like I don't care if they can tell me, I want to be able to feel when to push. 

Geez, I didn't mean to go off an a rant there but my word people have been irritating me so much lately and for the most part I've just been keeping it to myself.

Also I've been feeling nauseated off an on the past week along with being gassy/having more frequent BMs. I was blaming it on being sick but hopefully it is a sign of labor. Though at my last OB appointment when I told her I thought I lost the mucus plug she basically said that doesn't mean much of anything because it could still be weeks before labor actually happens.

Lindsey, I hope Sarah lets you get some rest soon! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany the animals thing really annoys me too! 
"Oh your dogs will have to get used to being outside"
"No more walks for those dogs of yours then!"

Um...why will I throw my dogs outside and ignore them? If they are in the way I can pop them into another room, or take LO up to their nursery (which is why we have the baby gate up, so the dogs can't go upstairs). And dear lord, if we stop walking them not only will I end up hugely fat, but they will tear the house to pieces! I mean, I'm not saying ill be out up the mountain the next day or anything, but my animals are very important to me, and the thought that I would purposefully ignore them because I have a baby really grinds on me. I'm sure they will have to take a few weeks of getting used to a new routine, but we'll all adapt!

And my mum is the same - I shouldn't be walking the dogs, I shouldn't be cleaning the house, I shouldn't be allowed back to our house because there is still snow on the street so I could slip :dohh: I know it's only because she cares, but it just gets too much! She is only trying to take care of me, but I don't want treated like an invalid- I'm pregnant, not DYING! (I hope!!)
Grrr for mil pushing FF on you. I don't mind what any one decides to do in regards to feeding their child - everyone's own choice, but its not on for anyone to be forced to do the opposite of what they think is best for their family.

There doesn't seem to be any sign of labour (other than waters breaking or regular contractions) that medical professionals seem to think indicates something will happen. Which is very annoying when all we want to hear is "yes that absolutely means your LO will be here ASAP!" They could just lie to us :haha:

Lindsey, that article is great! Lots of good tips, and hopefully once your new wrap arrives you'll be able to both have Sarah with/on you for as long as she needs while still getting some things done...like eating :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh don't get me started on 'advise' given from family. My dad actually said to me a few weeks ago 'you will get post natal depression, it might be a tiny but or it could be bad. But you know we are here for you. We know what it's like' WTF???!!! Then Jo (stepmum) automatically assumes I won't be attempting to bf. I've told her twice now that I will be trying and both times she has gone 'oh, I didnt think you would'..... Then they both try and give me parenting advise which I have to pretend I'm taking in. I disagree with many things they do when bringing their kids up. I certainly won't be taking anything on board. Jo is a funny one anyway, it's hard to explain. I don't think she is happy but instead of doing something about it she tries to make others look bad... So her life doesn't look so bad. If that makes sense? Not to mention money, they hate that we have more money than they do. But instead of just accepting it, they act weird instead - my dad makes out he has more... But obviously doesn't because he is borrowing money all the time. Then Jo will take the piss like when I told her about the changing bag I brought (it was one of the kids birthday so they had people round) and instead of going 'oo let's have a look' or something normal. The first thing she asked was how much we paid then tried to make me look like an idiot infront of her friends because I had spent ''too much'' on it. Oh piss off. 

Arrrrgh. Well your rant made me have a rant :haha: family do drive me up the wall though.

Sorry your both getting moaned at about the dogs too. I'm sure people just love putting us down. 'no more exotic holidays for you, no more nice cars for you, you won't be buying yourself anything nice ever again because the world will revolve around your child' OMG. I wish people would just keep those things to themselves. Makes me more determined to prove them all wrong though!!!


----------



## doggylover

Why are people so down on having babies?! They act like your life basically ends! And it's usually people who HAVE kids (and more than one!!) who are the worst! Surely if it were that bad they'd have quit after their one home wrecker came along :haha:

Ohhh we are a happy bunch today aren't we?!?! :rofl: pregnancy would be just about manageable if it weren't for other people I think!!


----------



## linzylou

I can't stand that. About the dogs and the whole "your life is over" thing. My mom liked to say stuff like that all the time while I was pregnant. I wanted to ask her, "So is that what you felt like when I was born?" Obviously, I've only had my baby less than two weeks and we're still getting used to each other right now but Seth and I talk all the time about the things we can't wait to do as a family. I'm excited for all the doors parenthood will open. I don't know why people are such downers...

Seth's step-mom always asks what we're doing with "that dog" (she's a pittie). Like we're supposed to get rid of her now or something. It's annoying. I think Chrissy's done great considering all the new changes, and she still gets plenty of attention. I think people are just ignorant.

Sarah, I forgot to mention that luckily, she does settle for Seth. He stays up later than I do so he's been taking her from 8-midnight (with the exception of feeding her). However, he usually falls asleep the first time she does and then I wake up when she fusses, so I usually don't get the whole 4 hours. He makes up for it during the day, though.

I wonder how Hayley and Laura are doing!! As for me, success at last. Thank you Fisher-Price Rock n' Play.

https://i46.tinypic.com/309hap4.jpg


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww glad she has finally settled to sleep :) 

Well my ranting evening has now turned in to an emotional evening. I just keep crying... About everything. I feel like I need to throw something, scream then have a full on cry. I wish these hormones would just sort themselves out because I'm sick of it :growlmad:


----------



## linzylou

Maybe a good cry will make you feel better. I know it doesn't seem like it but this is all just temporary. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I am so glad I have found you girls on here. This thread really gave me some good laughs this evening when I was reading about everyone elses rants. I keep telling DH things people do that irritate me but since people aren't trying to give him advice/making comments to him like they do to me he doesn't really get how annoying it is. 

Lauren, sending :hugs: your way!! Take some time to have a good cry, like Lindsey said, maybe it will make you feel better to just get it out.

AFM, I had my OB appointment tonight. I have made no progress with the dilation/effacement even though I've been drinking my third trimester tea (basically RLT) like crazy. 

I can't dwell on that too much though because I will be getting induced Wednesday (April 3rd) evening so this baby will be here sometime April 4th!!! Unless of course he has other plans and decides to come before then but I'm hoping he'll wait so that I have some more time to get over this infection. 

I'm feeling all kinds of emotions at the moment now that I know when he'll be arriving. I'm mostly excited but at the same time I kind of feel like what I did when I got my BFP. Even though this is what DH and I wanted it's kind of like OMG, I'm going to be someones mom!! What if I'm not ready for this? What did DH and I do!

Anyways, been thinking of Hayley and Laura both today. Really looking forward to hearing some updates.


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls, woke up at stupid o'clock after a stupidly low amount of sleep in agony again. It's my lower back again, this time it feels so much more painful to a point where I feel like crying (again) and I've had to take pain relief for. It seems to spread to my left hip around a little around the front and I'm not sure if I need to go to the toilet or be sick or something. It's horrible though :( the pain eases off for a couple of minutes sometimes but I don't know whether that's just how I've positioned myself or not. 

If its another day like Saturday I will be majorly pissed as there is no way I'll be leaving the house which means I'll be cancelling Claire again... But if it turns out to be nothing like last time I'm going to feel really bad for letting her down again. 

Oh and I think LO has moved, normally I can feel her back but now I can't. The front, middle of my stomach is hard so she could be there but that's where my placenta is I think and is normally hard. So she might be hiding. 

OMG this pain is horrible :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Well it's been a couple of hours since I last posted and the pain has died down. It makes me wonder if it's something to do with sciatica...I might have to speak to my gp. But at least I can go back to sleep for a bit anyway. Sooo tired :sleep:


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, glad your pain eased off eventually, is it possible that LO has moved and is sitting on/next to something that is causing the pain? And maybe she has shifted off slightly again to allow it to ease off? Definitely get some sleep, and see how you feel after that. Sorry to hear about last nights emotional unrest as well, I hope you allowed yourself to have a good cry :hugs: and maybe a cup against the wall ;)

Britanny :dance: in a week Aiden will be coming!! That is wonderful news! Definitely a bit scary as its so soon, but hopefully you will be well over your illness by then, and ready for him to come. And yep, you're going to be someone's mum! And a great one at that :thumbup: 

Lindsey: :dance: for Sarah sleeping in her rock n play! I hope that lasted a while, and allowed you to have some down time. That's lovely that Seth takes her in the evening, even if you don't get the full four hours sleep I'm sure the rest and a bit of you time is much appreciated. I might have to mention this to Simon!! 
And we are the same, all the things we plan to do as a three are way more exciting to us than the stuff we currently do. And we plan to include our dogs in that as well! 

Afm, got a great nights sleep last night now that I'm back in my own bed. So I feel loads better today than I did yesterday. Today I have plenty of cleaning to do now we are back, and have my final mw appointment at 12. I'm hoping she will offer a sweep, but I'm nervous that it will hurt :/

Eagerly anticipating news of babies having arrived from Hayley and Laura!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm really not sure what is going off with my body and LO. Last night I couldnt sleep again though, put enigma's album on you tube and ended up falling asleep with it on. That was about 1:30ish but then I was woken up by Adam coming in and struggled to get to sleep again after then. Roll on when bean decides to actually enter the world!! 

Brittany, how exciting about the induction date :) mine isn't until the 11th... Well that usnt the actual induction date (i dont think) but has something to with the induction. But it feels ages away. I hope she comes before then. 

Sarah, if she does a sweep don't worry about it :) most people say it can be a little uncomfortable but hopefully it shouldn't be painful. I am seeing my gp the day after my due date rather than the mw, i really hope he isn't planning on doing anything as I'd refuse. I'm very funny about anyone going near my lady flower... Especially a man >.< 

I keep checking everything for updates on Laura and Hayley. This wait is killing me lol!! I looked at Hayley's fb page and her cousin posted last night around 11 saying congratulations on the birth...eek. So maybe the surgery was pushed back much further than thought.


----------



## baby_nurse

Just a little update on *Laura91* if you go on her journal Eva was born this morning at 6.54 am :happydance:

I'm starting to get jealous of all these ladies who have had their babies! Hayley has also had her baby I saw on fb but hasn't posted anything official yet.

Sorry to hear some of you are suffering with pregnancy gripes and pains. The rants really make me smile though and keep me going. Glad I'm not the only uber hormonal woman around! 

Hope the ladies with LO's are ok and coping ok. It sounds like you're all doing a fab job.

As for me - due date (yesterday) passed uneventfully, as I thought it would. So officially overdue. Getting quite a lot of pressure and on/off cramps but nothing as of yet. Midwife said LO is more engaged (3/5) so not fully yet but on it's way down, hopefully having a sweep on Saturday to get things moving along. Trying to keep active with lots of long walks and swimming. I don't feel too bad at all physically. 

Mentally though I am not doing too well (the main reason I have been unable to face coming on here). I am suffering quite a lot with bad anxiety and negative thoughts. I am gutted as really thought I had overcome these with my antenatal classes and by reading a little about hypnobirthing but ineventably it seems my brain has other ideas and has decided to rear its ugly head. Fortunately OH is very understanding. I am trying to keep busy with seeing friends (who have all been fab and listen to my ramblings) and getting out the house a lot as it's when I am alone and not busy that the dark irrational thoughts overcome me. I know they aren't helpful and constructive and will only make my labour and birth a more traumatic time but still I find it very difficult to control them. I suppose after 27 years of thinking this way it is a difficult pattern to change. I am reading some books on facing childbirth without fear and also overcoming anxiety but it might be a little late! I am just going to try and face things the best I can. 

Hope we all get to meet our babies soon, sorry again that I do not take part on here as much as I would have liked, I hope you understand that this forum can be very difficult to read (not this thread) when I am feeling this way and I find it more a hindrance than a help in many ways as I end up searching terrible things and panicking myself more. This is no way a bad thing towards you lovely ladies as I find this thread very uplifting and positive but have to limit coming on these forums in general as I end up being drawn towards the negative threads! x x


----------



## doggylover

Alex :hugs: sending lots of love your way. I've also had some pretty dark times during the last year an a half, and I think that it's great that you are trying to keep active and see people to try and keep yourself feeling more positive and hopefully not have as much time to dwell on the thoughts :hugs: 
I'm hopin your lo comes along soon and hopefully your anxieties will be able to be pushed to the back of your mind. But that's so much easier for someone to say than to do. 
Have you spoken to your GP or mw about how you are feeling? 

No sweep for me today. My mw was stuck in the snow so it was a relief mw- she didn't offer and I didn't ask as I have seen her once before and didn't like her. She really rushed me in and out both times. She actually said to me today "why are you here! Why are you having weekly appointments? I see no need for them" 
Erm...because the other mw told me to come and I didn't question it? 
Good news is that lo is finally engaged!! Only 4/5 but at least they are in there!

I've been having some more period pains/cramps than usual today so hopefully it won't be too long...but I won't bank on anything!

Congratulations Laura on the arrival of Eva!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

And congratulations Hayley!! Again I can't wait to hear all the news!!!

So exciting!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I'm so sorry you're dealing with so much pain. Maybe it's due to the way your baby is positioned? I would definitely talk to your GP because I know when DH and I took our childbirth education class, there are a lot of different stretches and massage techniques that can be done to re-position the baby.

*Sarah*, glad you're back at home and able to be in your own bed again. That's always my favorite thing about returning back home after a vacation or something.

Sorry you had to meet with a MW that you didn't like instead of your regular MW. Good news about being engaged though! At least you know something is starting to happen. 

*Alex*, thanks for the update on Laura!

I also understand you avoiding the forums. There are definitely a lot of things that I have read on here that have gotten me worried at different points during the pregnancy. 

*Laura*, Congratulations on the birth of Eva!! I'm really looking forward to your birth story!!

*Hayley*, Congratulations on the birth of your LO! Really looking forward to hearing all about him and reading your birth story.

*AFM*, Finally starting to feel a little bit better. I was actually able to sleep for several hours without being woken up due to sinus pressure/not being able to breathe. I was actually surprised that I felt like I was going to pee my pants because I had slept so long without a bathroom break. Trying to move with a bump is not an easy task so I'm glad I managed to make it to the bathroom on time instead of peeing my pants like I thought I was going to. :haha: Going to try to take it easy the next few days and hopefully by this weekend this infection is mostly gone.

Would like to get the house all cleaned this weekend, last minute shopping done, etc. Tuesday I have another appointment with my OB. They're doing an NST and I'm having an ultrasound done so they can check the fluid and make sure everything is okay with Aiden before the induction Wednesday evening. 

The plan is to have my mom come out sometime Wednesday morning/early afternoon to help me get last minute things done around the house before DH and I head to the hospital/take care of my furbabies so I don't have to try to make boarding arrangements for them. I know two of my animals would be very stressed if I took them out of their home to board them so I don't want to do that considering how overwhelming I'm sure it's going to be for them when I bring LO home. Then my mom will be staying with me until the 13th. 

I'm really hoping she doesn't annoy me and DH while she is here. I've been finding people even more annoying now that Aiden is just about here and my mom is no exception to that. She has already been acting like I'm helpless so the last thing I want is for her to try to take over with Aiden as if I'm incapable of caring for my child.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany so so glad to hear you are feeling better and got some sleep. Your body must know that now you have your induction date it has to stop messing about and get you better! Don't overdo it this weekend though, you don't want to end up feeling awful again. 

I've heard a few people say they were worried about mum/mil coming to stay after the birth (luckily mine only lives 4 miles away. I'd murder her if she tried to stay! And dh's family have said they'll stay with my parents when they come so we have some space) BUT the good news is that everyone who has been worried has actually found it great having that help,mso hopefully your mom will be the same.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm really trying to think positive about my mom coming out. Especially since the last time we talked she was asking about walking trails near my home so she could take my dog out for walks while she is here which I think would be great since I doubt I'll be in any condition to be walking all over the place with her when she is excited (walks make her excited). 

Really hoping that once LO is here my mom doesn't become so focused on him that she forgets about helping out with the other household stuff like I've asked. I think that's what I'm most worried about since majority of our conversations revolve around the baby despite any attempts I make to talk about anything else.


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex its lovely to hear from you, I'm really sorry to hear about what you've been going through and completely understand why you decide to stay clear of the Internet, it can be the worst thing to do as you always pick out the things you don't want to read. Glad you are trying to keep yourself busy though. It's hard to fully understand what you are going through as I've never had to deal with it myself but I am more than happy to listen if you ever need to talk. 

I can't wait to hear from Laura now, I wonder if she managed to have the birth she had planned. Hope Hayley is doing well too!! 

Brittany I am also glad to hear you had a decent nights sleep, sounds like your on the mend :) but like Sarah said, don't over do yourself as you need to give your body time to sort itself out. 

Sarah, that midwife sounds lovely.... Not. Fancy asking you why you were there?? We don't make these appointments ourselves do we! 

Well the backache has calmed down although I am still very achy. I went to see my friend which was nice, although I am sure all I did was moan lol. But on the way back I needed a wee and I was getting really crampy to a point where I thought I was going to have to pull over because I was struggling to drive. My bladder must have been causing some sort of irritation because since I've been home and to the toilet it has stopped. My belly aches a little but at least the pain is manageable. If it continues through the night/in to tomorrow I might have to call my doctor and go and see them. 

People keep telling me 'this might be it' but it's really starting to annoy me. It's not. I had the same thing a few days ago.... So I don't want to go thinking this is anything to just feel crappy again once it all stops. I'll believe I'm in labour once my waters break or I am in so much pain I can't walk or talk! But until then I'll just believe its my body being awkward!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Glad the backache has calmed down some. :hugs: 

Also, it's funny that you mention how people telling you "this might be it" is annoying you. I was just telling DH that I can't stand when people tell me "not much longer now". I think people say those things to keep our hopes up/make us feel better but it's like they don't realize it has the opposite effect. Every time someone would say "not much longer now" it's like how the eff do you know that, do you have a magic ball that can tell you when he's coming? Telling me not much longer doesn't make me feel better about all the aches and pains, etc.


----------



## MrsHippo

It does really annoy me. I mention stuff sometimes hoping to get some advice on how to deal with it.... But I get the complete opposit. My mum keeps telling me to go to the doctors but I don't want to yet, said I'd ring them tomorrow if it continues


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> Every time someone would say "not much longer now" it's like how the eff do you know that, do you have a magic ball that can tell you when he's coming? .

I second this! So annoying!

Simon was actually complaining today that people at work keep asking him "any news?" And he wants to say "oh yeah she's in labour right now but I thought I'd just come on to work anyway" so he is getting very frustrated with that. 

Lauren, maybe a uti if you are having pain from your bladder? I've heard they can cause really bad back ache as well, so might be worth making a dr appointment to get checked out just in case. Also good to know you had a nice time with your friend in the end :thumbup:

Oh my gosh - one of my close friends is getting married next week, and her sister put photos of her hen do on Facebook. Needless to say I detagged....HORRIFIC doesn't even begin to cover it! I look enormous!!! 

Brittany, you could maybe suggest to your mum that when you are feeding Aiden she uses that time to take the dog out or do some chores. Since she can't help with feeding him anyway that will give her something to do in the mean time, and will allow you and Aiden to have some quality alone time, without you feeling like she is always there. And since I'm expecting to pretty much have my LO attached to my boob nonstop for the first few weeks, it should give your mum plenty of time to help out!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats Hayley and Laura.

I wish I had something to make you ladies feel better. I know I've got my LO and I can't understand how it must be for you ladies who are overdue and still waiting. I hope it starts soon for you all.

Alex- I spent the whole of my pregnancy in fear of labour. I went to something called daisy birthing that is a little like the books. It just made me feel a little more confident. Even now she's born I spend time worrying about whether she is still breathing and check in her at least once per hour. Sending you lots of love.

It sounds like lots of you are struggling in the later stages, these LOs keep you all on your toes, even when they're not here. 

X


----------



## MrsHippo

I thought about a UTI but I have no other symptoms of one and I drink plenty of water, a good litre or two a day and regularly go to the toilet so it's not like I keep it in. Nothing has ever shown in my urine either but I guess it won't hurt to have it tested again. 

Laura has posted photos on Facebook!! :O such a little sweetie. 

I am so incredibly tired, I'm planning on going to bed around 8. Just pray I get more than a couple of hours sleep!!


----------



## doggylover

Ahh I rushed over to look at photos of Eva- oh she is just so gorgeous! She looks teeny as well! I refuse to believe she was 7lbs 15! 

Hmmm..just your body being a total dick to you then if not a UTI :growlmad: 

Nic, I am 100% sure the worrying is a million times worse once LO arrives! I'm not surprised you check on her so often, I'm going to be a paranoid wreck! I hope Charlotte is doing well, and feeding/sleeping well, and her mummy is looking after herself!


----------



## doggylover

Here's a news story to make everyone's eyes water..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-21952025


----------



## linzylou

Congrats to Laura and Hayley! I can't wait to hear their stories. Eva is a gorgeous little girl. :)

I'll be back later when I can use both hands lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

I read that story the other day!! I was supposed to put it up on here but completely forgot. Biggest baby born in UK on record. Imagine that though, I would be so upset because it was like he missed the newborn look... And how did his midwife not know? Surely he felt big?? 

Yeah I think it's my body not liking me very much at the moment lol. I am going to bed in a minute anyway, I'm really struggling to keep myself up. I almost feel like I'm poorly... Hope it doesn't mean I'm coming down with something.


----------



## doggylover

Oh no, don't you get sick as well :( I don't like the thought of you all suffering from illness as well as being super pregnant. 

And yeah, I do not know how the midwives didnt pick up on the size of that baby. Especially as its her first and she should have been having pretty regular checks. His hair is AMAZING lol! 
That is the perfect example of what my mother would call a "half reared baby".


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, they tested me for a UTI because I had blood in my urine at one of my appointments awhile back. I had no symptoms of a UTI though and the test came back negative for one. They said the blood was from the baby putting so much pressure on my bladder. Perhaps your LO is doing something similiar?

Really hope you're not getting sick either. After dealing with this upper respiratory infection I would not wish any kind of illness on a pregnant woman, especially at this stage. 

I can't believe that baby was 15 lbs!! Really don't understand how no one realized he was so big.


----------



## MrsHippo

I am majorly pissed off right now. So it's half 10, I came to bed at half 7, got to sleep (yey) yet my f*ng neighbour locked himself outside of our apartment block and started pressing my buzzer to let him in!!!!! Are you f*ing serious. The ONE night I actually get off to sleep and I get woken up!! Since being let back in (which by the way I didn't do because I was annoyed) he has been coming in and out and he is one of those people that like to push doors closed rather than pull the handle down and do it quietly. So they have kept me awake. I now can't fall back to sleep, feel irritable to hell and to top it off I have a headache and no paracetamol to take for it!!! Arrrrgh this is why I want to move out this place so badly!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## nuttynicnak

That baby is huge. I've just seen pics and he's like a monster size compared to Charlotte. 

We're all fine thanks. She's just guzzled her bottle down and us now having tummy time on mummy's chest. Lots of cuddles for her.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Nic that sounds so wonderful :cloud9: lots of cuddles are definitely the way to go!

Lauren, I hope you eventually managed to get some much needed sleep :hugs: neighbours are so annoying :growlmad:
Have you had any more viewings of your place?


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww I can't wait until I can cuddle LO :) glad your all doing ok! 

I did eventually get back to sleep after about 2 hours of being awake, I ended up getting so frustrated and I was just crying my eyes out. Just got so fed up :( woke up with back ache again today, not as bad as yesterday... Today it just feels deep and dull. I'm just so sick and tired of hurting and not sleeping. If it carries on much longer I think I'm going to fall to bits :cry:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm so sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable. Nothing we say will make it go away or you feel better. I just hope LO arrives soon for you. Xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh, sorry I forgot to say. Yes we have had a couple more viewings but still nothing. I actually blame my estate agent, don't think they are trying hard enough to get viewings. We will be going on with another company in mid April, we have a contract with our current one so can't use anyone else yet. But hearts came around the other day and gave me their fee info and explained how they want to market it. She was very nice and she believes they will get it sold. They have been ringing me every couple of weeks for the last 2 months asking if we had sold it yet and telling me how much they wanted us to use them... So I thought, why not. If they go to that much trouble just trying to get people on their books you'd think they would try that hard to get them sold ay...


----------



## doggylover

Fingers crossed they will do a better job than your current estate agent then. You'd think all estate agents would be working their butts off to try and sell for you given I can't imagine they have a whole lot on their books at the minute. Then again maybe that's exactly why they haven't bothered themselves - make more money out of you. 

You need to get this lo out so you can start to feel normal again! Tell her in no uncertain terms you've had enough and she MUST COME SOON. like- today!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha I wish she'd listen!! I was reading about early labour earlier and it says that it can last a few hours up to a few days!! DAYS!! I wonder if that's what this is? I'd assume the pain would gradually get worse though? I can't really find any info about it. Mine just seems constant and doesn't really get better or worse :/ hmm we will see.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I'm so sorry about your neighbor. The last few months we lived at our old apartment we had a neighbor move in that never had his keys. He would seriously ring our doorbell at least once a week to be let in. If I was pg at the time I can only imagine how much more annoyed I would be. Hopefully you get your place sold soon so you won't have to deal with that anymore. After being in a townhome where I don't have people living above/below me I don't think I could ever live in an apartment again. It's just way too noisy in comparison.

AFM, I now have a bad cough so I didn't get much sleep last night thanks to that. I guess the one good night of sleep I had Tuesday night was to prepare me for no sleep last night. Fingers crossed tonight is better.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren: last for days?! No thank you, that sounds awful! In a way I hope that is why you are having so at least there is a reason for your pain and not just random. When is your next mw appointment?

Brittany: you jut aren't getting any let up :hugs: seriously take it easy this weekend so you are ready for Aidens arrival next week.


----------



## MrsHippo

I don't have any more midwife appointments, I am due to see my gp on the 5th but that is just a check up.... then I have a hospital appointment on the 11th. 

Brittany, you aren't doing too well are you bless. Hopefully the cough is a good sign that things are clearing out and you should hopefully be back to normal soon. I always get a cough at the end of a cold/flu, rather annoying though.


----------



## doggylover

Oh the 5th is a while away yet for you to be suffering for so long :(

Ugh, I just ate a huge meal. I'll be surprised if the baby doesn't have to evict itself tonight due simply to a lack of room in there at the minute!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm the same as you Lauren with the cough coming at the end of a cold so really hoping it doesn't hang around very long at all.

Sarah, I hope the huge meal helps convince LO to come out. Would be cool if he/she actually decided to arrive on his/her due date.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls :flower:

Sorry its taken me a while to get on - there was no internet available at the hospital, how very dark ages!!!
We came home from hospital this afternoon.

Its 2 am and I'm just up feeding Bean, so will post in more detail soon but just wanted to give a quick update and check if anybody else has given birth!

Congratulations Laura, just headed over to Facebook and saw your pics - Eva is beautiful! Hope all went well.

As for me - after a very anxious morning, I can honestly say the worrying was the worst part!!

It was such a positive birth experience. I am so happy with the way everything went.

Tyne William Henry was born at 11.54 am - weighing 6lbs 14 oz, and measuring 18 inches. He has lots of hair - dark brown with what looks like blonde highlights running through it! He looks just like his Daddy!

He is teeny weeny, and absolutely perfect! We are so besotted with him! :) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

He is so tiny that none of his newborn clothes fit him properly, so we've had to buy lots of tiny baby things and premature nappies lol. So much for my "10 lb baby" after all the comments I got from people! 

Here are a few pictures of him now, and a few from the birth.
 



Attached Files:







100_3817.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5









100_3815.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









100_3813.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3









100_3831.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









100_3906.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## I Love Lucy

Love the pictures, Hayley! Really glad you've had such a positive birth experience as well. :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Gorgeous Hayley,

Congratulations to you xx


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations hayley!!! And welcome to the world Tyne! He is just gorgeous, and so little I could just snuggle him right up! Can't believe he doesn't fit his teeny clothes! What a precious little bundle! Can't wait to hear how you are all settling in to life as a family, and so glad it all went well!

Afm: hello due date. You seem to have forgotten to bring my baby with you....


----------



## MrsHippo

Awwwww so glad to finally hear from you!! He is georgous :D and I can't believe how small he is!!! 

I am so very jealous of everyone having their babies now. 

So I think I discovered the cause of the back ache I've been getting.... Just before I got in to bed last night I was on the floor looking for something in my bedside cupboard. We have one of those beds you life from the side with storage underneath. Well as I was next to my side which is the opposit side you lift from, i noticed that something had become lodged there so my head end was raised slightly but the bed would have been at an angle. So I think that's what was causing the lower back pain :growlmad: today I have woken with no pain at all!! I also managed more sleep than of recent days too. So annoyed that it was my bed!! 

I still have 9 days until my due date. Now I've discovered the pain cause, I'm convinced I'll be going over. Although tonight we are having a curry and I might have to make myself have some bedtime fun... Even though I don't particuarly fancy it lol. THIS BABY WILL COME!! :haha:


----------



## linzylou

Congratulations, Hayley!! What a handsome little guy! Glad you had a great birth experience!


----------



## doggylover

Don't know if you ladies saw on Facebook, but Brooke gave birth this morning to a little girl, Isabelle! Congratulations Brooke!

Lauren, glad you've figured out the problem was your bed, bu that is annoying that it was a simple fix. Hopefully you'll get some good rest now and LO will arrive ASAP once you're back up to full power!

Afm: after insisting for weeks that Simon practices putting the car seat in, he sheepishly came upstairs to say he had gotten it in but couldn't get it back out!! We had to YouTube a video of how to do it! :dohh: but it's in there now, with a nice blanket, all ready to bring LO home. Should they ever decide to arrive. In four hours I'll be officially overdue...


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats to Brook as well. Hopefully you ladies that are still left will be following us shortly. Charlotte is two weeks old today. Time has gone really fast! Xx


----------



## doggylover

Two weeks already?! Whoa time flies! I can't believe that! Hope you are having a good day with her today.

Oh my lord, just tried out my TENS machine :shock: it is the weirdest feeling ever! I pressed the boost button and its just so bizarre! Did it on Simon and turned it up really high and he was squealing!


----------



## MrsHippo

Ahhhhh another baby!!! So so so jealous haha although I can imagine it to be worse for you bunch whose due dates are already here. Bless, can't wait to see photos :) Congratulations Brooke!! 

Well today we went in to town and had some lunch, walked around for about an hour or so. I have been on the raspberry leaf tea... Which is much nicer than I thought it would be. And we have just returned from having a curry :) although I think having a medium one defetes the object :haha: I enjoyed it anyway. 

I can't believe Charlotte is two weeks already, bless her little cotton socks. 

While we were out today we bumped in to friends who have a little baby girl, she is about 4 months or so - she is lovely! Last time I saw her was in January I think. She has these big blue eyes and is so quiet but alert. I just wanted to squeeze her :p

Is your tens machine hired? I thought about hiring one but never got around to it... Not sure how good they are? I read that you are supposed to use them in early labour. What does it do, vibrate or actually send small electric currents?


----------



## doggylover

I hired my tens from a link someone had posted on here. It was only £20, and it was totally worth it just to jack it up Simon and hear him squeal :haha:

It was pulsing when I had it on, and I think every pulse is an electric current. As you turn it up they are more frequent, and stronger, currents. I have no idea how it works - or even if it will. I've heard some women say they work great and others say they are crap, so we'll see. Kept me busy for 15 minutes though :mrgreen:

And hopefully your curry will be enough to blast LO out, even if it was only medium!


----------



## linzylou

Congrats to Brooke!! 

Nicola, has the time gone by fast? Sarah will be 2 weeks old on Sunday. It feels like I brought her home yesterday. Other times it feels like I've had her forever.

Wishing those still pregnant well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, glad you have discovered the cause of your pain. Hopefully next time you start having cramping it'll be because of labor rather then another cause.

Sarah, glad you and Simon managed to get the car seat in. I haven't quite figured out how to get mine in and out of the car yet but I figure I'll have time to mess around with it later when I'm not still ill and the weather is better. At least DH has it figured out. 

Nicola and Lindsey, I can't believe how quickly your babies are growing! It really does feel like you just had them. Hope motherhood is treating you both well!

Brooke, congratulations on the birth of your baby GIRL!! I've been very anxious for all you team yellow ladies to have your babies so we'll finally know what color your bumps are. :)

AFM, I woke up today feeling very paranoid about Aiden arriving early. I think now that I have the induction date I started to get it in my head that he was going to come on that day and that there is no possibility of him coming before that. :dohh: Needless to say, I freaked out a bit and spent the entire day cleaning, bathing the animals, etc. 

DH actually has the weekend off so hoping to get the rest of the stuff on my list finished so that I can feel 100% relaxed even if Aiden comes before induction day rather then feeling freaked out about the possibility.

I did wake up with a lot of cramping and back pain but it seems to be subsiding now so I'm going to try and get back to sleep. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG OMG my waters broke about 15 minutes ago (6:15am) :dance: 

Shitting myself now though!! 

Was up a few times in the night with really bad acid reflux and my tummy was making all sorts of noises (assume that was the curry :blush:) Then woke up to a strange warm feeling, felt like I was peeing myself... Once I realised what it was it wouldn't stop coming!!! Then Adam made me laugh which made it come out even more!! 

Just sat down with a coffee and need to ring labour suite in a minute, started feeling crampy but nothing too painful yet. Before things start getting bad I want to make sure I go to the toilet!! Lol ... We also need to tidy the bedroom and put beans hammock up. OMG .... I'll keep you updated :baby:


----------



## linzylou

Oh my God!! So exciting!! I'll be up checking this tonight! You're gonna have a baby soon!!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Exciting! Wohooo 48 hours and you'll have a baby! Hopefully before, but that's the maximum. 

Agree time is flying. Can't believe she is two weeks already.


----------



## MrsHippo

Went to the assessment unit and they gave me the option of staying in or going home so opted to go home. I only live 5 minute drive away and would much prefer to be there. Pains are coming now, roughly every 10 minutes or so but occasionally I won't get one for a while so they aren't regular enough yet. We went to get the car washed and then came to a supermarket as I needed more maternity pads, got out the car and had a really painful contraction so I've jumped back in and Adam is picking them up instead. 

It's a really strange feeling knowing she will be here soon!! Got an appointment at 7:00am tomorrow morning at labour ward to be induced if she isn't here by then. Think she will be here before then though. Now it's just a waiting game. I'm starving too!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren I hope it's all going well!! Won't be long now until she is here!

You really made me laugh with the list of things you were doing and planning to do - supermarket, getting the car washed (?! We was ours about twice a year!) and setting stuff up. You are amazing! I'm thinking of you and can't wait to hear!


----------



## doggylover

Also, I swear to The Lord I will be pregnant forever.....

Also, I know she has posted on here in the past, Cherrybump went in for an emcs last night after her waters broke yesterday but her little girl was breech.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh did she! Cherry had the same due date as mine, we spoke a few times out of this thread too. Bless her. 

And you won't be pregnant forever lol, you should try what I did - raspberry leaf tea or capsules and treat yourself to a curry :) 

The contractions are becoming more regular and more painful now, every 10 minutes they are coming. Strange feeling, it is painful and lasts about a minute but you feel normal again once it's over. I'm dreading it when they come every couple of minutes though....


----------



## doggylover

I have been doing some sporadic raspberry leaf capsules- might go and empty the whole jar down my throat now!!! 

You sound like you are coping really well! I can imagine its so weird in between though- not knowing what to do because the next one will be along at any time! So
Exciting!! 

And that's so strange that you and Cherry had the same due date and went within hours of each other! 

I'm not jealous at all....:haha:


----------



## linzylou

That's awesome that they gave you the option of laboring at home, and that you're contracting on your own! Sounds like it's going really well!


----------



## MrsHippo

Things have slowed down :( the contractions can be really painful but they are so irregular. The longest I've gone is 25 minutes and the shortest is 7. My last one was 15. It's rather annoying. So just a case of sitting and waiting until things progress further. I can see this being a long day lol


----------



## doggylover

Oh that's not good :( but at least you know she is somewhat on the way. Go for a big walk.

If only you had a birthing ball to bounce on! Make Adam go get one ASAP!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha funny you should say that.... He is just about to leave to get me one :) picking up a McDonald's on the way back!! Longest gap I've had is 31 minutes now, hopefully the ball will help. I keep walking around but feel so tired all I actually want to do is lie down and go to sleep


----------



## nuttynicnak

Agree get bouncing on that ball!

Mine did that as well. Up and down all day so I went for a long walk and it really helped keep them coming and get them regular. 

Excited for you x


----------



## linzylou

I second the ball and the walking!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Soo exciting Lauren!! Looking forward to your little girl arriving. It will be cool to see if she looks anything like she does in your ultrasound picture. :)

I must admit I'm very jealous of you ladies having your babies. I kind of thought things were happening for me last night when I woke up with terrible cramping but then nothing happened. I get paranoid about Aiden arriving before my induction date because I feel like I'm not ready yet but then at the same time I so badly want to meet him and hold him.

My OB has also made it sound like the majority of first time moms go over and you ladies with your LO's have gone early while I'm now overdue so I kind of feel like I'm not normal or something. :(

Sarah, thanks for the update on cherrybump. I was just thinking about the other ladies that don't post in here frequently last night. I wonder if anyone else has had their LOs?

Also, I can't remember who all mentioned having the bad cramps in your calf muscle at night so this may not be relevant to anyone still pg but I wanted to tell y'all that when I went and got my nails done, the woman was telling me if you stand up right away when you get one the pain instantly goes away. A couple of nights ago I ended up with one of the bad leg cramps so I tried standing up right away and was very pleased to find out that woman was right about standing up instantly making the pain stop. She also mentioned sprite for heartburn but I'm not having too much luck on anything providing relief in that department.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany that's good to know about the leg cramps as I sometimes get them at night :thumbup: 

And I know what you mean - supposedly you and I are normal for going overdue (even just one day!) but it seems like everyone else is going early, and I'm more than a little jealous that I didn't as well.

I don't know if everyone saw, but Hayley posted some pics of Tyne on Facebook :cloud9: he is so tiny and gorgeous, and she looks amazing! 

I hope everything is going well for Lauren! I can't wait to hear her news! 

Also, I noticed that Tyne is the only baby boy that's been born on this thread. Everyone else had had a little girl. I wonder if mine will be a girl and keep the majority, or if I'll go boy to try and claw it back for the boys!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I decided to have a look around the boards to see if I could find out any info about the other ladies in the group having their babies already and I ended up finding a post from Lisa (magic93) and she is being induced today!! Hope everything goes well for her and that she will stop by and share her birth story once her LO arrives.

I PMed some of the other ladies who have been on BNB recently but just haven't posted in here too so hopefully we'll hear some updates from them soon. 

Sarah, after reading Lisa's post about having to be induced at 41+1, I'm starting to think you're having a boy like her and I. So far it seems like only the ladies expecting girls have arrived early/on time while those expecting boys have gone over.

I did see some pictures of Tyne, not sure if Hayley posted more. Will have to have a look. Everyone's babies are so adorable!! I'm loving all the pictures.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi girls! :flower:

OOooooh how exciting Lauren!!! I can't wait to hear your news!!!!! Hope everything is going nice and smoothly for you!

This is the first chance I've had to get back online - Daddy is currently feeding Tyne!

Jon has been at work all week but his week off starts now so I'm looking forward to getting a routine going :)

Tyne is just adorable, we're so in love! He sleeps all day but hates sleeping of a night lol - I've already found myself doing so many things that I swore I would never do as a parent! Its harder than I ever thought to look at his little face and resist him lol.

But I'm loving it all so far, even though sleep is a thing of the past! (Up until today, I had only had seven hours sleep since Monday night...all snatched in little half hour bits here and there!) 

I am hoping to get around to posting my birth story on here soon, but for now I'm happy just to be able to get on for five minutes and read all of your news! :)

xxxx


----------



## MrsHippo

Have to go for emergency section as she is breech but had also gone to the toilet.... Going up in a minute, so upset :(


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: Lauren I'm sorry to hear that, but she'll be here in no time and the emcs is just a means to an end. And I'm sure she will be just fine despite having meconium in there. You will do just great, and be out with her before you know it. 

Hayley: I loved your fb pics of Tyne! He's sooooo gorgeous I could take a little nibble of him :haha: I'm so glad all is settling well, and don't worry about the things you said you'd never do...nobody knows about those :winkwink:

Brittany: interesting theory about my LO being a boy! It fits in exactly with what's happening here that's for sure! And thanks for the the info on Lisa. Hopefully we'll hear some info from the other ladies you contacted as well.
How are you feeling?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I'm sorry you're getting so little sleep. Hopefully it won't be too long before you get a routine going and can manage to get more then 30 minutes at a time, I imagine that's really difficult. I'm also really looking forward to your birth story as well when you have some time. 

Lauren, :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry you have to have an emergency section but like Sarah said, I'm sure once she gets here you won't even care that she arrived via emcs. Really looking forward to seeing pictures!!

Sarah, I'm starting to feel better. The upper respiratory infection isn't gone but it's at least manageable so I'm not stressing about feeling miserable and being in labor at the same time. I keep getting a lot of AF like cramping along with low back pain. Even though I feel like I'm having a terrible period, I find myself getting excited thinking it might be something happening but it has yet to progress to anything or last more than a couple hours at a time. :( 

I do think Aiden has moved farther down though since turning over in bed, getting out of bed/a chair has become even more painful then it was before. I was telling DH this stuff and how I was hoping it might be the start of something and his response was we can't go to the hospital until he has gotten the steaks in a marinade. :haha: He plans to make me a nice, juicy steak the day we come home from the hospital for dinner which I have to admit, I'm very excited about and makes me a little more impatient for Aiden to arrive. :haha:

I do find myself getting more frustrated about being overdue thanks to family though. I was telling my mom about how I think LO has moved down more and she started saying maybe I won't make it to Wednesday, then DH's aunt was telling me she predicts I'll have him April 1st. I hate these comments because I feel like they get my hopes up. 

I want them to be right but then I'm kind of hoping Aiden won't come tomorrow since that's Easter and I would hate for him to have to share his birthday with a holiday (my birthday is the Dec 21st and it always got overshadowed by Christmas) or his birthday to be April 1st (aka April Fools Day, not sure if that's just a US thing). 

I'm kind of on an emotional roller coaster with this waiting, especially now that I have the induction scheduled. 

Anyways, excuse all my rambling. How are you doing? I hope 40+1 is treating you better than it is me. :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

Will read through posts tomorrow when I get a chance but just wanted to let you know, little Beau Harper Goodson was born shortly after midnight via c-section at a whopping 8lb2 lol she still looks small though :) 

An emergency popped up as I was waiting in theatre so was sitting in there for ages. When surgeon examined me I was pretty much fully dialated!!! But they said safest way is surgery, could have attempted vaginal birth with feet first but they had the final say. I think the safest option was chosen. 

She also latched on straight away. Now I'm going to try and sleep, she is asleep in the cot next to me at the moment and I can't help but stare at her :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

So happy for you, Lauren!! I'm sure little Beau is stunning. Really looking forward to pictures. :)


----------



## linzylou

Congrats, Lauren!! I bet she's gorgeous!


----------



## magic93

Hey Everybody its been a while, but this was finally it, I gave birth to my son!
So here is my birth experience from start to finish. I was expecting I would go into the hospital and they would give me the gel and send me home for a few hours or whatever.. Anyways I was very wrong about that. I had an induction scheduled yesterday at 9:30 a.m. I got to the hospital at 9:55 a.m. went to admitting n got sent up to the maternity ward from there. They hooked me up on the monitor and everything looked good. Around 10:30 a.m. the doctor checked my cervix, and I was already 3cm dilated 90% effaced without knowing a thing. My doctor broke my water right then and I was admitted to the ward straight away. From when she broke my water I felt so weird, it would not stop coming out which I know is normal but I jus cant describe how it felt, it kinda felt like I was non stop peeing myself for an hour! They had me walk around the maternity ward for 45mins tryin to get things goin. I still had not felt any contractions at all. At about 11:45 they put me on an iv, and at 12 noon they started me ob pitocin. After about 45 mins I was starting to feel the contractions. When they first started they werent too bad jus felt reaaally tight in my stomach! In the next hour my contractions started coming on really strong and fast. I was getting them every 2 to 3 minutes and they were lasting a minute to a minute and a half each one. At around 2 p.m. the doctor came in and check me again and said I was about 5 to 6 cm now. Although I did not plan on getting an epidural, at this point I decided to get one because I was progressing so fast and I couldnt relax. At around 2:20 the anasthethioligist came and gave me the epidural, it was soo hard to stay still during this because my contractions were so bad n I couldnt stop shaking. Once it started to kick in a bit I finally got the breathe and relax. But not for long! Half an hour after getting an epidural I felt so much pressure and pain I couldnt believe it at 3:15p.m. my doctor came in and checked me and I was fully dilated it was time to push!! A rush of emotions came over me and I started crying, my baby was about to be born. The nurse came in and at about 3:20 p.m. I started pushing. It took me a few pushes to start pushing properly and 2 real pushes later my baby was out! I dont know if its because of how fast I progressed or what but even with the epidural I still felt him comming out. Which I am kind of happy about since I wanted to experience childbirth with no medication at least I got to feel him be born. I did hurt alot when I was pushing his shoulders and head out but as soon as the baby is out and you hear that baby cry for the first time the pain goes away! 
My baby boy is perfect I am soo in love with him! 
Quinsy Lorenzo Bobb was born Saturday, March 30 2013, at 3:47p.m. weighing 7lb6oz and measuring 19.5 inches.
I had a small tear and needed to get 3 stitches which isnt too bad, it jus hurts when I go pee or whenever I sit down at first. But its all worth it for my son, I cant wait to do it all again!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren congratulations on Beau's arrival! I know it's not quite what you expected, or what you may have wanted, but so glad that she is here safely and I'm sure you are too. Can't wait to hear more and see some pictures of your gorgeous girl. And 8lb2 isn't too whopping I don't think! 

Lisa, huge congratulations on Quinsy's arrival as well! It all went so quickly, I'm sure you am hardly believe it!

Brittany, so glad you are feeling (somewhat!) better, I think that'll definitely make these next few days easier. Just think, maximum three days now! Don't listen to any of your family and just concentrate on Wednesday. If something happens before then, that's great! But if not then you won't be too disappointed. I'm doing that (for the 10th) and just thinking that that is the longest I have to go, and will probably make it easily. 

April fools is a thing here too, and Simon and I have already planned to give both our mothers a heart attack by phoning and telling them the baby arrived in the house really quickly. They will be so excited they will believe it all :haha: and then we will get beaten no doubt by both of them :haha:
My LO has moved further down too because I'm getting a lot more pressure as well. I'm actually having fewer af type cramps than I was during the week, so I don't think much is going to happen at all. Other than that I feel enormously fat!!

Ahh, all the babies are almost here!! So wonderful that everyone so far has arrived nice and safely and is doing well. Great work mommas!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats Lauren and Lisa.

I spent the whole night staring into her cot as well Lauren- got absolutely no sleep! 8lb 2oz is round about average really. Charlotte was 6lb 4 at 37+5 so can only imagine what she would have been at full term. 

Glad you're ok though. Hopefully you'll be home soon xx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm sorry it didn't go the way you wanted but the main thing is that she is here safely and you're safe too! :)

I can vouch for c section recovery! I went to Asda last night and did a big shop - 4 days post surgery!! I feel absolutely fine, as if nothing has happened! Its actually impossible to believe that I'm not pregnant anymore since the whole thing has been so smooth! My biggest complaint pain wise is wind and the lochia is a pain in the arse - but other than that, its fine!! (And I think the wind is more gallstone related as I've been eating convenience food and not healthy stuff!)

I cannot wait to see piccies! And I know what you mean - I was in hospital recovering for 2 nights and I spent the whole time just staring at Tyne in his cot and cuddling him! :)
The time in hopsital is really magical, once you get home its not the same as you have to share them with Daddy! lol.

Sarah - aww thank you!! I know I'm biased but I do think he's just adorable lol. Even when he cries of a night, he's impossible not to just coo over - no matter how shattered I am! lol.

I hope you girls are doing well in the last few days of your pregnancies, it will all be over and done with before you know it!!! :) How exciting!!!

Brittany - does Easter not change every year in the US? Here it changes dates every year - sometimes its in March like this year, sometimes its not until much later in April!
Tyne will have his birthday on Easter Sunday when he's two - even though this year he was born 5 days before Easter lol.

We got more sleep last night! He woke every 2 hours for feeds, which is much more manageable than every half an hour lol. I've found a great lullaby app on my iphone too, it automatically plays when he starts to cry and he loves it! :)


----------



## magic93

Congrats on baby beau hun!!
& thank you yes im still in shock how fast everything happened!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lisa, so happy you had some time to share your birth story. I'm expecting to have to be induced myself so it is comforting to hear how it went for someone else who also had to be induced. :)

Hayley, :dohh: Easter does change every year here too. I'm blaming pregnancy brain on my forgetting that. :haha: 

Glad to hear Tyne is sleeping more through the night!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Just heard from Clarkeyness, she has a C-section scheduled for April 18th.


----------



## doggylover

That's great news, thanks Brittany. I hope everything goes well for her.

Hayley when I was looking at your photos of Tyne and saw you'd been out, I was super impressed with how well you have recovered! You make it seem so easy! Just make sure you don't overdo it. And glad he slept and fed well last night - sounds like a dream baby!!

Afm: my nephew turned up for Easter dinner today wearing a shirt that said...
"Psst! I've got a secret...I'm going to be a big brother!" :happydance: :dance: :mrgreen: my SIL is 7 weeks pregnant and due in November! I'm so excited! It's still early days of course but she is feeling so awful she wanted to to let us know why she was being so bleuggh. I'm so so excited!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations to your SIL!! I love the way they announced. I'm planning to announce baby number 2 similarly. I didn't get to do anything fun with announcing this baby since my mom and MIL couldn't keep quiet so I'm looking forward to it next time.


----------



## doggylover

She gave me a tshirt the other day for my LO that says "I'm the little cousin" and one for my nephew which says "I'm the big cousin" so I think she must have gotten it from the same website. So cute!! 
Although my nephew (he's 21 months) wasnt in a good mood which made it a little less cute!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww Sarah, so cute! Congrats to your SIL! :) 

Brittany - listen to you planning on how to announce number 2 already! hehe! I remember not so long ago we were saying how we doubted we'd go through it all again after all the sickness! It seems like such a distant memory now, I already actually miss being pregnant - never thought I'd say that lol.

I'm soooo excited to hear news on your two girls! Not long left now!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just saw pics of Beau on Facebook - such a little beauty! Masses of dark hair, gorgeous!!! :)

AFM - I'm having a difficult night, as my gallbladder really kicked up today :wacko:

I've been in bed all day throwing up - its been absolutely horrible. I've been crying all day because I've been unable to see to Tyne (I'm worried about giving him any germs just in case its NOT gallbladder and is anything gastric, though I'm pretty sure its not) - I feel like I've missed out on his first Easter :wacko:

We've bought him some little gifts and I haven't even been able to give them to him - and worse still, he's sleeping in with my parents tonight so that he's not breathing in my germs and my sicky breathe :(

I hate him not being right next to me - my mum is telling me it'll do me good to catch up on sleep, but I KNOW I won't be able to sleep without checking on him every 5 minutes :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh Hayley :hugs: that just sounds awful :( definitely for the best just in case it is any other illness, but an absolutely awful way to have to spend tyne's first Easter, especially as I know how important Easter is to you and your family. 

I really hope you start to feel better soon and can get back to your little man.

And what are you thinking about no2 now?! 

I'm still waiting on no1 to get their damn ass into gear!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley, I think I'm crazy for already thinking about number 2 considering how much I have disliked being pregnant with this one. Not to mention, #1 hasn't even arrived yet so I have definitely not forgotten about how miserable I feel. :haha: I think it's been on both my mind and DH's because of insurance reasons though. I have double coverage until I'm 25 so financially it would be better to have number 2 before then or as close to that as possible so that will be less we have to pay out of pocket for the doctor's appointments and such. I guess we'll just have to wait and see how things go but I think we're aiming to start TTC #2 in the spring/early summer next year.

So sorry you're not feeling well! When I got this upper respiratory infection I was really stressed about not being able to be around Aiden but then as I was reading stuff online he's getting all the antibodies that my body is producing and once he's born he'll continue to get them through breastmilk so it's not really necessary for me to be away from him. Perhaps talk to your doctor and see if it's necessary for you to take all the precautions that you are? I can't imagine how you're feeling trying to stay away from your son after just having him. 

AFM, not too much happening here today. Was just planning to lounge around the house today. Unfortunately I'm stuck having to do some laundry that I wasn't intending to do though. I got myself in a comfy position in bed to read, then started coughing so hard that I threw up all over my bedding. :sick: I'm really looking forward to my bump being gone so I can actually move around again.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany, that sounds awful :hugs: but just think, In Two days time you'll be getting ready to have Aiden! Surely that thought makes everything better...including vomit covered bed clothes?! 

Eugh I feel a lot of pressure today. Baby is obviously working their way down there. If only they'd manage to get the whole way out! 

I swear if ONE MORE PERSON asks if I've had the baby yet I am going to sit on them :gun:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

I'm back home now. We got back around 8pm last night. 

I will update you all properly within the next couple of days when on the laptop. Beau is brilliant in the day, so quiet! Night times are a different story though, she can't settle so need to try and figure out what works for her. 

I've been up and down, I went 3 days without sleep and I've been in a lot of pain so I've broken down a couple of times. Due to not sleeping as well, I can't concentrate for the life of me. 

Anyway, glad everyone is doing well. Had a flick through at messages but will go through it properly soon. Xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, sorry to hear your recovery is taking its toll :( and with Beau not sleeping at night I'm sure that is making you feel pretty rough at times. I totally expect to be in floods of tears for the first while, so don't worry at all about breaking down, I think it's only natural. Fingers crossed she will start to settle well in the evenings. Maybe she has her day and night mixed up? Not sure how you'd sort that for such a LO though.
Make sure you take it easy and get lots of help to do everything so you don't hinder your own recovery :hugs:

Brittany, best of luck for tomorrow! I can't believe that after all this time (doesn't it seem like forever that we've all been waiting?) Aiden is finally going to arrive! I hope all goes smoothly and can't wait to hear your news.

Afm.....along with Alex I am going to be the only still pregnant lady here come tomorrow!! I'm so jealous of you all with your beautiful babies. I hope everyone is doing well and finding their feet with their little ladies and men (in Tyne's case!) 
Lots of love to all of you and your babas.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, sorry you're not sleeping well and have been in a lot of pain. Hopefully you'll feel better in the next couple of days and Beau will be doing better at night. :hugs:

Sarah, thanks for the luck! I've been impatiently waiting for tomorrow but I'm sure I'm going to get really emotional once tomorrow is actually here. Hoping I'm able to keep myself busy since I don't actually go in to get induced until 9 PM. I thought they would do it in the morning but I guess with induction they try to schedule them in the evening so that you can sleep through the early parts of labor rather then having to be bored at the hospital. But sometime Thursday morning, Aiden should be here. I'm so excited but at the same time I'm kind of in disbelief that he's going to be here. Hopefully your baby will decide to come out before your induction date. Has your MW talked to you about doing any tests? This afternoon I have to go and have an NST done as well as an ultrasound to check the fluid.

Does anyone know if Alex has an induction date scheduled? I can't remember if she said.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck for tomorrow Brittany. Looking forward to the update.

You ladies still left must be really hoping for something soon, I know I would have been.

Sorry to hear beau is up at night. Charlotte was like that too at first and I started to introduce a routine to her nights. I bathed her then put a drag sleep suit on and gave her a feed before putting her down. Not sure why but it seemed to settle her a little more. Like you said you have to find what works for your baby. Hope she settles soon xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany I completely forgot about your induction!! I wish you all the best and I'll keep my eye out for your birth announcement :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thank you, Nicola and Lauren! :hugs:


----------



## baby_nurse

Good luck for your induction tomorrow. I think I am heading that way myself. My induction is booked for 7th April. Am I the only pregnant lady left now? I feel like I am! 7 days overdue very fed up! x x


----------



## doggylover

Noo Alex I am still pregnant and my induction won't be until 10th so for three days it'll be me all big and pregnant alone!!

Brittany, oh whoa I didn't know they took you in at night for induction, that basically adds a whole extra day to the waiting :growlmad: sneaky of them...!!! 

Nic glad to hear Charlotte is settling well in her routine in the evenings, sounds like you have her well sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Alex, I think having to be induced means your yellow bump is a blue bump. I was telling Sarah not too long ago that it seems only the pink babies want to come out early/on time where as all of the blue bumps have gone overdue (with the exception of Hayley who had the planned C-Section). Not too much longer until your induction day!! 

AFM, the appointment yesterday went well. Aiden hated the NST. Everytime the doctor got the doppler positioned he would move away from it. I basically had to chase him around with it for 20 minutes so they could actually measure his heartrate. But everything came back good with that so I was pleased.

The ultrasound to check the fluid also came back good. I did get some profile pictures of Aiden but at 40 weeks he's so cramped in there that it's really hard to make out anything. At one point the ultrasound tech was showing us that he had his hand over his face but I could hardly tell I was looking at a baby. 

Lastly, I had my check up with my OB. We did the standard weight (31.8 lbs gained), blood pressure, and pee check. She also did another cervical check. Yet again I have made no progress. Had this induction not been scheduled I probably would have cried being told nothing has changed. Then she explained what to expect for today. Like Lisa, mentioned they'll start me out with the gel stuff and then I'll most likely be switched to pitocin depending on how well the gel stuff works to get things going. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep through the early parts of labor and Aiden won't arrive until Thursday morning when my primary OB will be the one on call to deliver him. So it's looking like 4/4 will be his birthday! :) 

Now I just need to get through today since I basically have this whole day to wait before we even get the induction process started. Planning to get all my last minute cleaning done, do some laundry, etc. Then I'll probably just be lounging around. My mom is headed this way at noon my time so she should be arriving around 3. 

Will probably check in with you girls one more time before heading to the hospital but I'm doubtful I'll be on again until after Aiden has arrived since the whole thing is happening through the night and I know they want me to trying to sleep as much as possible.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oh Brittany, good luck!!! Can't wait to hear your announcement and how it all went!!!! :hugs:
So looking forward to seeing pics of Aiden!

Sarah & Alex - you're homing in on the end goal! It must be SO irritating for you both, but each day that passes is a day closer to baby day! :flower::flower:

Lauren - I'm sorry to hear you're in a lot of pain. They say emcs can be a lot more painful in the initial recovery period than a planned c/s :/

As for the night thing - I think its totally normal, Tyne is exactly the same! He will not settle at all through the night, its his wide awake time - as soon as the sun starts to shine he's asleep, zonked out for pretty much the whole day!

They say its the pattern they get used to it in the womb and most babies are the same for the first few weeks, then they'll slowly start to settle into a routine.

We're trying to introduce a routine but I'm not expecting it to take any effect for at least a few weeks.

AFM - I've gone from the gallstone attack, to having what I can only assume is hemorrhoids and extreme trapped wind :( I'm in loads of pain and I can't even pick the baby up!!! I'm so fed up :wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I was gonna ask if you ladies who have had your babies noticed their sleep and wake patterns being similar to what they were when you were pg. Right now Aiden does a good job sleeping through the night, would be awesome if that would continue once he's born. 

Hayley and Lauren, I'm so sorry for the pain you both are in. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Hayley sorry to hear you're in so much pain :( is there anything you can take to relieve the trapped wind? It must be so frustrating not to be able to pck Tyne up. Hope you feel better soon. 

Brittany: so glad your appointment went well yesterday- sounds like aiden is ready for his big entrance in the next 24hrs!! I am thinking about you and hoping all goes well. 

Afm: still pregnant :haha:
I had a sweep today. My dr said that she has never had a sweep fail her. But then when she 'got in' there it turns out my cervix is totally closed, firm and very high. She said that in that case most drs wouldn't go ahead with the sweep BUT since she has small fingers she would do her best. I stayed really relaxed so she was able to open the cervix and perform a sweep, but I'm confidant I will be her first failed sweep!
Sooo my induction was then booked for next Tuesday :) procedure sounds exactly like yours Brittany, except I have to go in in the morning. I imagine it will take a looong time so lo will probably arrive sometime next Wednesday!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, when would you know whether or not the sweep worked? I thought I read that usually labor happens 24-48 hours after a sweep but I could be way off on that. They don't do sweeps here so I'm rather clueless on the subject.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hello everyone :)

How exciting about you bunch having your inductions, hope your LOs come quickly!!

Hayley, I was going to ask you how your dealing with post surgery. Did you have stitches or staples? I have staples. I am in so much pain its horrible, I can't get up without help!! I can manage the sofa by myself - most of the time. I really have to use my arms to help me though. OMG getting out of bed is the worst, I was in so much pain this morning when I got up for a wee I actually struggled to breath. Adam has to help me get up and move around. I have loads of pain killers but they only tend to take the edge off. Also, Hayley do you have to inject yourself with a blood thinner? 

Overall we are doing ok, Adam has been seeing to Beau at night as its just too much for me to get up and down. Last night she woke every 3 hours, we had to wake her around midnight for a feed though. She is great in the day time though, sleeps all the time. We have to wake her up for her feeds, she will move her mouth ect but doesn't actually wake up. Adam is worrying that she isn't feeding as much as she should. I breast fed for the first day and a half before going to formula because I was just so tired, she wasn't getting enough so was waking all the time....I felt awful doing it. I still feel bad now, especially when she is sick after a bottle. I feel like I am feeding her something horrible and get upset when she is. I got the pump out earlier to have a go to see if anything came out - and it does!! Its still that yellow colour, not sure whether it will change to white? But I think I will try and express when I can and give it her as well as use formula but need to wait a day or two as I have been taking tablets which are unsafe for bf. 

I have had a couple of mini emotional breakdowns, biggest was my first night home. I blame the lack of sleep and think being back at home got me thinking about what just happened. I got in to bed and put my hands on my belly....then just couldn't stop crying, I was in pain, just had surgery and I miss having her in my belly. Its the strangest feeling, its almost like you have lost something. I can't leave Beau alone though, I hate not being able to see her and want to touch her all the time. 

Well duty calls so I will be back on later :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Oh Sarah so exciting to know your induction date! And you never know, the sweep may just work! Even if not though, next Wednesday at the latest you'll be holding your new baby! I'm SO excited to find out what colour your lil bundle is!
You too Alex! :D

Brittany, I hope everything goes well - so looking forward to your news! 

Lauren - I have dissolvable stitches. Did they say why they had to use staples on you?! Ouch! When do they have to take them out?

The pain you're describing is what I have now - for the first week I was absolutely fine, I was walking around the shops like normal, dressed with full make up on, absolutely fine.
But now - I can't get up unaided, I'm walking all crouched over like an old lady and I'm crying with pain! Its awful. 

My stay in hospital was fine but I do think the policy in this country on hospital care post c-section is CRAP - you've just had major surgery and you're basically left to get on with caring for your baby all by yourself coz the Dad isnt allowed to stay, you're on a ward with other people snoring and their babies crying etc and alarms going off all night - so for the time you're in hospital there is NO sleep!!! 
You would never be expected to handle all of that after any other kind of operation, you're supposed to rest and recuperate! 

And yes, I did have to have the blood thinning injections at home - Jon did them for me. I finished mine last night, I had a one week course of them.

What pain meds did they give you? I had diclofenac suppositaries and oral morphine in the hospital, and at home its been oral disclofenic, paracetomol and ibuprofen. And iron tablets coz I had a massive blood loss in the hospital :/


----------



## doggylover

Brittany, yep the dr said if the induction is going to work it will be24-48 hrs, so I guess by Friday morning I'll know whether its done the trick. I don't feel a single thing though so I'm not hopeful! Counting down to Tuesday now!

Lauren :hugs: sounds like you are in an awful lot of pain, which isn't helpful when you are a new mummy. I really hope you start to feel better ASAP, and I'm so thankful Adam is ale to help out at night to give you a break. 
Don't beat yourself up about giving Beau formula, at the end of the day you need to do what's best for the whole family, and getting those first few feeds is amazing for her! Definitely keep pumping (and dumping while your on the unsafe drugs) to keep your supply up, and you will hopefully be able to move back to some form of breastmilk in the next few days. 
I'm sure that despite all the pain, and emotions, that she is 100% worth it, and I know you are doing an amazing job.

Hayley, that is pretty fricking shocking about how you are treated after the c section. I never thought about it before, but after major surgery being left with a newborn is a shocking way to treat people who need time and space to heal and recover.
So sorry to hear you are suffering as well. Have you mentioned it to your health visitor at all?? Just make sure you are resting and letting Jon and your family do as much as possible so you can concentrate on taking care of yourself and Tyne.

I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy now - 8lb 8oz was the estimated size today which seems huge to me! Especially since there is a week to go, AND since one of the measurements put baby at 8lb 14oz :shock: I am so going to win the prize for most giant baby!!!!!!


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, that's crazy that your partners can't stay with you in the hospital. I didn't have surgery and I still don't know how I would have coped without my husband to help me. I hope you feel better soon so you can get back to holding and snuggling your baby!

*Lauren*, I'm sorry to hear you're in so much pain and not sleeping well. :hugs: The first night home from the hospital was the hardest for me. Sarah screamed for hours and I just sobbed and sobbed until we both finally fell asleep. I'm just now starting to feel like myself again but I still have my moments. Things _are _getting a little easier every day, though.

It sounds like you're getting colostrum when you pump. My milk didn't come in until I was 3 days postpartum. I read it can take up to a week.

I feel awful when my baby gets sick after eating, too. She takes forever to burp and sometimes doesn't burp at all, but then acts fussy or spits up afterwards. She also grunts and strains a lot while pooping. It makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong to allow her to gulp so much air. :(

*Brittany*, I'm so excited for you!! I'll be anxiously awaiting your birth announcement and can't wait to see pictures of little Aiden! You'll do great. :)

And yes, I have noticed that Sarah follows a similar pattern as she did in utero. She was always super active and now that she's born, she is _the_ wiggliest wiggle worm I have ever seen. She sleeps for 3-4 hour stretches in the morning and early afternoon but only goes 1.5-2 hours at night. 

*Sarah*, I hope your sweep is successful! Besides, a lot can happen between now and your induction date! In spite of being overdue, you always have such a positive attitude and are so supportive of all of us. Your little one will be here soon!

*As for me*, we've been really busy. This is the second day since we've been home from the hospital that we either haven't had visitors or gone to see someone or do something. The only good thing is that I'm getting used to taking Sarah out and how to deal with things outside the comfort of my own home. I wasn't going to introduce bottles until 4-6 weeks but I broke down and started giving her one at night (Daddy's shift) so that I could get 3-4 hours of sleep. It's been good for my sanity, and so far Sarah doesn't seem to show any nipple confusion so I'm not worried.

Up until 2 days ago, she was a dream baby. Never really cried. At 2 weeks she started having 2-3 fussy spells a day and is seriously attached to my boob. She'll eat for 5-10 mins, burp, fall asleep...but as soon as I go to put her down, she wakes up and acts starving again. She doesn't sleep as well anymore, either. I'm hoping it's just a growth spurt.


----------



## baby_nurse

Just a quick update, something _may_ be happening on baby front for me :happydance: I went for my second sweep today. The first one she scored me a 4 in the Bishop score (assessing how 'favourable' your cervix is, it's out of 13 so a pretty crap score!) she managed to do the sweep last time but it didn't really hurt. Anyway today I asked her to really go for it...boy did she go for it! I definitely felt stretched and swept afterwards ouch! She scored me an 8 on Bishop score, cervix was low and soft, 1cm dilated and baby -2 station so really pleased. Came home and had light cramps and just felt tender down there. 3pm (3 hours after sweep) mild period pains started every 30 mins or so. Went for a walk round town the when OH came home from work went for another long walk to try and get things going. When I went to the loo when I got back I _think_ I had a mucousy show, only a small amount but sure it was. Have had pains now since 3pm, getting slightly stronger and closer together now. Still pretty manageable, just like really strong period pains. Probably coming every 15 mins or so...I really hope this is it and not just false labour!


----------



## MrsHippo

Alex fingers crossed for you :) hopefully it means something. I found that once contractions had started I sat on the birthing ball and rolled my hips in big circles, that encouraged a contraction so might be worth doing that :) 

Hayley, I'm on same meds as you. Also have to take iron tablets due to blood loss. I don't find the injections too bad, I have quite a few numb spots so I go in there. My midwife said each surgeon has their preferences when closing up, I'm having my staples out on Friday which I'm not particuarly looking forward to. The scar is rather neat though, not too pleased about not being able to shave for a while though lol. It sounds as though you over did yourself too soon, I keep getting moaned at for doing too much around the house. Personally I don't think I'm doing a huge amount, I sometimes could do with resting more. I hate being in this pain though, I keep crying just because I feel so useless sometimes. Doesn't help that I have this obsession with everything being clean too.... 
Oh and Hayley, I've had a huge amount of gas too. I was told that it was because when they opened me up it let's in a lot of air then gets trapped once they stitch up so our bodies have to absorb it and let it out. Rennie do these tablets called deflate or something like that. You chew them and they dissolve gas bubbles in your stomach, they help me so worth trying them. Have you managed to go to the toilet yet? I haven't, I feel no urge to but am worrying about actually going. It hurts to empty my bladder... So I imagine it to be more painful. Last time was Saturday so it's been a while now. 

The ward I was on was good... At first, the first night/day the midwives did everything for me when Adam wasn't there. But once I was moved to my own room when I could stand they didn't do anything. Adam had to leave at 8pm and couldn't return until 10am so I had to struggle throughout the night while in loads of pain. I had to actually ask for oromorph (if that's how you spell it) they mainly only gave me paracetamol. It was very hard. That's why I felt so relieved once I came home because I got the help I needed from Adam. 

Lindsey, hope things get better. She could just be going through a growth spurt, let's hope she settles again. 

Oh I forgot to say, Beau has to go and see a hip specialist :( because she was breech her legs are open all the time. Like little frog legs. The peadiatrician said her joints were loose so she has to go for an ultrasound. If it is bad she could potentially have to wear a harness thing, if mild then they just let her carry on. The exam from the doctor was horrible, he had to move her legs quite vigorously and she was screaming, made me cry :( it was horrible watching her in pain.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - It is pretty shocking :/ I'm not under the health visitor yet - I thought health visitors were straight away but you're under a midwife first and then they discharge you to a health visitor. 
I've seen my midwife twice so far - she's an evil old witch!!! She hates me coz I'm not breast feeding and I had a c section - she clearly thinks I'm some kind of too posh to posh wannabe, she has no interest in the medication I'm on being bad for the baby - only in bashing me for not bf-ing!

She's a right crank - she told me to use nail varnish remover on my scar to take the bandage off!!!! Erm?! Yeah right, I'm gonna put sodding nail varnish remover on a recent incision you crazy fool?!!!!

Anyway....lol.

As for your estimated weight, don't pay too much attention! They estimated 8 lbs 8oz for Tyne too, and he was a tidgy 6lbs 14 oz!! And even so, 8 lbs 8oz is the average weight - so baby will still be tiny regardless!

Also, I second what Lindsay said - if you win ANY award its not for the most giant baby, its for the most all-around positive and supportive person - you always come across so happy-go-lucky even though you must be bloody fed up of waiting for baby! :flower:

*Lindsay* - Thanks! :hugs: It does suck not having the partners be able to stay at the hospital. There was the option to pay for the privelage but it was £130 a night, and we just couldn't afford that!

It sounds like you've been super busy with doing things and seeing visitors since Sarah was born, you must be exhausted!! I hope you get at least a few days peace now!

Fingers crossed Sarah is just going through a growth spurt and will get back to her dream baby routine soon!

*Alex* - Ooooh how exciting!!! Fingers crossed this is it!!!! :happydance:

*Lauren* - I was surprised by how neat the scar is too! And its much smaller than I expected. I had a big cry when I took the bandage off before I looked at it in the mirror as I expected it to be absolutely awful, but it was surprisingly ok! 

I'm wondering about the shaving thing! Did they tell you not to shave down below? Nobody said anything about it to me, I was about to do it the other day and then suddenly thought it might not be advisable?! lol.

I've been taking the Rennie Deflatine but they're not helping me :/ Its weird coz I had NO trapped gas up until yesterday, and now its unbearable - I would have expected it to be right away!

I'm drinking a lot of peppermint tea as its supposed to help but so far nothing has brought any relief :/

I first went to the toilet about 4 days after the surgery and surprisingly it didnt hurt at all. But then it hasn't been hurting me to empty my bladder either.

After that first bowel movement though I became constipated, and now I'm taking dulcolax or else nothing happens :/

I know what you mean about the hospital, Jons visiting hours were similar (11am-8pm) and it was such a nightmare. Did your hospital have the co-sleeper cots that latch onto the bed at least?
Mine didnt! It was SUCH a struggle to be able to lift Tyne out of the cot every time! 

Aww I'm sorry to hear about Beau's hips - it is so horrible when they have to have these horrid tests. Tyne has had to have two lots of blood tests so far to check that he hasn't inherited my thyroid disease and it just makes you feel so guilty to see them in pain :/

I hope everything will be ok with Beau's ultrasound results. My memory is playing up, did they not know beforehand that Beau was breech? Shouldn't the midwives have picked up on that?


----------



## I Love Lucy

:cry: :cry: :cry:

My induction has been put on hold. I called at 8 to make sure there was a room available like I was told to do and I guess everything is taken. :( I don't know when Aiden is going to be coming. I'm so upset. Will read through everything later, not really feeling up to it right now.


----------



## linzylou

Brittany, oh no! I'm so sorry. What happens next? Do they call you when a room opens up or do you have to keep checking in? My fingers are crossed that they can get you in as soon as possible. I would be very upset. :hugs:

Alex, I hope this is it! Good luck!

Hayley, your midwife sound like a witch!! I can't believe she's so close-minded.

Lauren, I hope Beau's u/s come back normal. I cried when Sarah had her heel prick so I can't imagine how much worse it was watching them do that to your baby's legs. It's hard seeing them in any sort of pain.

As for me, Sarah is still alternating between eating, fussing and sleeping. She's asleep right now. I'm watching Hoarders because it makes me feel better that I haven't done my dishes or my laundry!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, they have my number so as soon as a room becomes available they will call me and I will come in then. I have no idea what time that will be though. It could be 2 AM or it could be noon tomorrow. So disappointing being ready to get things going and then it not happening and now I don't know when it will. 

I did just go to the bathroom and when I wiped the toilet paper was tinged with pink blood. Not sure what's happening. My mom thinks it might be the bloody show and that I'm about to lose my plug but I don't know since I thought I had lost it already. Baby is still active and I've been having a few contractions off and on but nothing anymore painful then what I have been having. :shrug:


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, sorry about your induction date :( Its so disappointing. I really hope they call you with a bed soon :hugs:

Hayley, yes she was breech. That's why I had to have the section, I was so angry that it was never picked up. I was felt multiple times and was told her head was down but once she was born I was told she had been in the breech position for a while due to the shape of her head and legs. So, yes, rather annoyed. 
No I didn't get a co sleeper, it was an ordinary cot thing. I was forever raising and lowering my bed. Had to have it low when I wanted to get up then have it really high to see to LO. 
And nail varnish remover??? What the hell, surely that would sting like mad?? I had to remove mine in hospital, I did it in the shower like the midwife advised. I was dreading it at first, I was scared a sticky bit would have been stuck to it and I couldn't bring myself to look at it straight away. As for shaving, you probably can shave, my scar is within my pubic hair and I'd be scared of catching it. Sorry to hear your midwife isn't very nice, mine came out a couple of days ago and she was lovely. Strange how yours didn't see you straight away, my hospital told me they like to see you on first day home... 

Well my milk came in over night, my boobs look huge!!!! I've started leaking too.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany: I can't believe it's been postponed :hugs: that must be so frustrating after you've been focusing on getting to this point. I hope that your mom was right and that is your bloody show, so you go naturally and then they will have to take you in regardless. Keep us updated, and I hope you aren't feeling too down.

Lindsey: I've read LOs have a growth spurt between 2-3 weeks as Hayley mentioned, so I would imagine that's what's up with Sarah at the minute. Keep stuffing her full of milk so it hopefully passes quickly with her in a milk coma. And that's great about being able to introduce the bottle so easily! Seth must lveneing able to help, and you must love those extra few hours of sleep!

Hayley and Lauren, it really sounds like you too are suffering :( 

Hayley I can't believe your midwife is such a bitch. She obviously hasn't bothered reading your file to find out why your had to have a c section, which immediately rings an alarm bell in my mind about her doing a pretty crappy job. And SERIOUSLY....nail varnish remover?! Is she effin' nuts?!
You also don't know how much hope you've given me by telling me Tyne was supposed to be bigger! I know it's a silly thing to worry about though, and at the end of the day when s/he arrives I won't care! 

Lauren: eat as much dried fruit as humanly possible and hopefully that will help get things moving in the right direction. I am so sorry to hear about Beau's hips :( I hope that everything turns out ok and they are just being extra cautious, I can't imagine how worried you are.

And thank you ladies for your kind words <3 :hugs: it's easy for me to stay upbeat - I'm finding out from you lot that pregnany is definitely the easy part, and even though I'm getting a little sick of waiting, hearing some of the troubles you lot are having with various things makes me grateful for a few extra days to prepare myself.

Alex: can't wait to find out about how you are getting on!!!!!!

Afm: wedding today to roll my big whale self to!


----------



## MrsHippo

We wait so long for our LOs to arrive, everything we have done over the last 9 months is for that moment. But I wish someone told me to treasure those last few days as you don't realise how much you miss carrying them. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore Beau and love looking, touching and holding her but now she is all exposed to life. When she was in my belly she was safe and my body provided everything she needed. It's scary how much they rely on us once born.


----------



## baby_nurse

Well I feel like a right numpty it was all a false start yesterday! Lost my plug and contractions got closer, got into bed and they've gone! Gutted is an under statement :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

Well I'm still waiting. I feel like I have barely slept because I'm so anxious. I've been having contractions all night. They're not anything regular nor are they getting more painful but they're definitely not helping me sleep. I just want to cry. I knew there was a possibility there wouldn't be a room available but at the same time I just wasn't thinking that would happen. I got so excited thinking that by this time Aiden could be here and now he's not going to be and I now I have no idea when he'll be here. I feel like I'm back to where I started before I got the induction date. :(

*Lauren*, I was thinking when you were describing your milk that it was still the colostrum that you were producing. I read that it takes 3-5 days for your actual milk to come in.

I'm sorry that Beau has to see a hip specialist. How long do you have to wait to find out? :hugs:

*Hayley*, I'm sorry you're in a lot of pain now. I hope you're getting a lot of help from your family right now. :hugs: 

How long do you have to wait to find out whether or not Tyne has your thyroid disease? 

*Sarah*, try not to worry too much about the estimated size. I've had friends that were told to expect 8 lb babies and they had babies there were 6-7 lbs, definitely not as large as they were told.

I hope you have a great time at the wedding!

*Lindsey*, I'm glad introducing a bottle is allowing you to get a little more sleep in the evening. I'm planning to introduce one once Aiden is about a month old just so I can have some help from DH with the feedings. 

I also hope her fussy spells are due to a growth spurt and she'll be back to a dream baby soon. :)

*Alex*, so sorry it was a false alarm. :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Heading to the hospital. Bleeding seems to be increasing so my doctor wants to check everything and then we'll go from there.


----------



## nuttynicnak

So hard to keep up with this thread and comment-sorry ladies.

Brittany that is shit about the no room available. I'm so sorry.

Good luck Alec-fingers crossed.

:hugs: to those of you in pain
And hope for those of you still waiting xxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm being kept at the hospital until a room opens for my induction. Hopefully we'll be getting started soon.


----------



## Laura91

Quickly popping in before a feed to say my birth story is now in my journal :flower: 

Will catch up later x


----------



## linzylou

Brittany, I hope a room becomes available soon! At least you're at the hospital. Keep us updated if you can! :)

Laura, thanks for sharing your birth story. It sounds like the perfect experience. Great job!


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, glad they have decided to keep you in. Hopefully you will be well on your way soon. I'll keep my eye out for updates :) x


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsey* - Lol @ Hoarders! Those shows are great for feeling like the worlds most organised, tidy person! :haha:

*Lauren* - That is really awful. You should look into putting in a complaint that it wasn't picked up - I mean, thats why they often deliver breech babies early by section - and if (god forbid!) any damage has been done to Beau's hips because of being in that position, then the midwives who were responsible for your care need to face some repercussions for that!

Yep, the same way with me with the cot and raising and lowering the bed! It was such a nightmare, so badly thought out! My sister had a c section in a hospital in Torquay, and she had a co-sleeper cot so she didnt have to do any lifting - all hospitals need to do that post section!

Yeah my sister had to remove her dressing at the hospital too, but I was told to keep mine on for 5 days and remove it at home. Maybe its different with dissolvable stitches?!

Yeah my midwife came to see me the following day after being released, but then I wasn't released until around 3 pm so that might be why. Then she came again 2 days later, and now again tomorrow (5 days later).

How are you feeling today?

I'm feeling much better! Still a little sore but nowhere near as bad as I have been for the past few days!! I can actually do things for Tyne today, and have been out for lunch and able to walk relatively normally! *fingers crossed!*

I know what you mean about kind of missing the pregnancy part too - I keep feeling that way. Its usually when someone says something about me not being pregnant anymore, it makes me sad lol.

*Sarah* -I know, I hate the midwife. Nasty old cow. 
Aww yeah def don't pay too much attention to the weight estimates. And anyway, my niece was 8lbs 8oz and I remember her being tiny!! I don't think it makes much difference!

How did your wedding go? I have mental images of you going into labour as the bride walks down the aisle, I hope that didn't happen!!!

*Alex* - aww bless you, how annoying! :/ Fingers crossed something starts for you soon!

*Brittany* - We should get the results of Tyne's tests in the next day or two. *fingers crossed*

I see you're in the hospital now! I hope everything is progressing well! Looking forward to seeing an update soon!!! Good luck! :)

*AFM* - as I mentioned to Lauren, feeling much better today - yay! Still a bit tender and some trapped painful wind, but other than that I feel alright.
I'm able to look after Tyne today which is all I wanted, so I'm happy with that!

Tyne has been MUCH more awake during the day today! He has had 2 or 3 45 minute periods of being wide eyed, looking around everywhere - I'm hoping this might mean he's more tired tonight and might sleep a little hehe. We'll see!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck Brittany xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi ladies! We finally have a room and the induction process has been started. The first step was this pill tha they inserted up by the cervix. The plan is to see how that goes for a few hours and then I will probably be started on pitocin. Will be expecting Aiden sometime tomorrow so going to try and get as much rest as possible since I will probably won't be sleeping much tonight once the contractions start progressing.

Laura, looking forward to reading your birth story when I get a chance.

Hayley, glad to hear you are feeling better today.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sorry I havent posted in forever..ive been stalking but its been hard keeping up with all the posts. Congrats to all who have had their little bundles of joy and looking forward to reading about those who are waiting for the arrival. I have a section booked on april 18th as little one is breech. Only 2 weeks away :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Good luck Brittany!! :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Brittany :dance: so glad you are in and Aiden is now on the way! I cannot wait to hear the news! 

Clarkeyness: so glad I'm not the only one still waiting for LO! How are you feeling?

Laura: thanks for sharing your birth story, it sounds like it all went so well!

Hayley: I did say to Simon how funny it would be for my waters to break just as the bride came down the aisle....but alas...still nothing here! My LO is a stubborn baby! I am so so glad you are feeling better, and hope Tyne was well behaved for you today now you are able to look after him again. So nice to have him awake as well, I'm sure you can hardly keep your eyes off him!

I didn't manage to dance the baby out. Well, I didn't manage to dance at all! Far too exhausted today. Neither Simon nor I slept well last night just in case my sweep kicked in during the night! So we were like two zombies at the wedding, although I was a considerably larger one! Brilliant wedding though, my friend was so beautiful!
Taking it easy tomorrow to get as much rest as possible for next week.

Eagerly awaiting news of Aiden's arrival!!!!


----------



## linzylou

Good luck, Brittany!!

Clarkeyness, it's awesome that you have a date! Hopefully these two weeks go quickly for you. :)

Hayley, I'm glad that you're feeling better! It's fun when the babies stay awake a little bit. Hopefully he sleeps better for you tonight!

As for me, the three of us went on a little road trip today. We just drove around the country roads and had lunch at a little burger place out in the middle of nowhere. Sarah slept the entire time. She was wide awake for about an hour after we got back, and then started to fuss. So I fed her and put her in the rocker and she's been asleep ever since! Fingers crossed she sleeps better tonight as she was up every 1.5 hours yesterday. Nighttime is just so unpredictable!!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey sounds like a lovely day you guys had as a family, absolutely perfect. That's what having these babies is all about, having a lovely family :cloud9:

If anyone hasn't seen on fb, Brittany had Aiden this morning!! Congratulations Brittany!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats Brittany xx


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im doing well thank you!! how are you?

YAY!! Congrats Brittany!!


----------



## doggylover

I'm good, just....waiting! These last few weeks are definitely the hardest! 

So I _think_ I may have had my bloody show this morning. Had some brown tinged cm, not a whole load and it could just be left over from my sweep this morning, but I'm hoping its a good sign. Even if I don't go before Tuesday by myself I'm hoping this means I might be more ready for labour by then. I think it was Alex who said she had a low score on her bishops scale - not as low as mine which was........1! So hopin this means ill be a little higher on Tuesday!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, 

Congratulations Brittany!! he finally came :happydance: 

Hayley, I was rather angry with the midwives for not picking it up. That one lady I saw at my last MW appointment even told me she could feel most of her head still when feeling if she was engaged.....wtf was that about? do you think she lied? Or just didn't have a clue what she was doing - unless Beau magically turned herself around without me realising and her head and legs being 'typical breech' as people keep telling me. 

Sarah, won't be long until your LO is here. I hope it was your bloody show this morning. Have you tried anything to help bring labour on? 

Lindsey, your little trip sounds nice :) I haven't left the house yet as have been in too much pain so I am looking forward to going out, even if its just to the shop!

AFM - I had my staples out this morning which was a tad painful in spots but since then I feel as though I can move a little more freely. Still not 100% though. I have a huge bruise just below the scar too which I think I causing most of the pain and discomfort. I am also really tired...earlier I was getting bottles ready and after about 5 minutes I had to sit down because it took it out of me :( since the section I have completely lost my appetite so I'm not eating as often as I normally do, so think that along with being in pain and loss of sleep at night is a little too much for my body. 

Beau didn't have a very good night last night. She just wouldn't settle. I was up with her from 12-3am before she went down. I think she is really gassy at the moment so probably has stomach ache. 

Its Adam's birthday today and I feel really bad that I dont have anything for him and we haven't been able to go out and do anything :( he says he doesn't mind but I still feel awful.
I have also felt rather emotional, I feel teary all the time. I guess this is the baby blues they talk about. People keep wanting to see us too and I just dont want to see anyone... I just want it to be me, Adam and Beau but part of me feels bad if certain people don't get to see her. I hate all this attention from people, just want to be left alone :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I think you need to just say to everyone that at least one day is a family day, and you, Adam and Beau can just chill out together and relax without having to worry about anyone else. There will be plenty of chances for family and friends to meet her, but you sound miserable, and shouldn't feel like you have to please anyone but yourself and your baby.
I'm sure Adam doesn't mind at all about his birthday - you have given him a beautiful baby girl, what more could he want? 
I'm glad having the staples out has helped you feel a bit better and more comfortable. I think it's so weird they gave you staples, I didn't think they were still used at all. Try to keep eating to keep your strength up for Beau, she needs a mummy with as much energy as possible. Make sure Adam gets in all your favourite things, no matter what they are! 

And nope, haven't tried anything to really bring on labour, no curry or anything like that!! I have planned out what I need to do before Tuesday and the induction, so I'm happy enough to wait until then. Hopefully it all goes smoothly and I don't have to wait much past Wednesday to have LO, but Brittany's induction gives me faith as it seemed very quick!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hey ladies,

Aiden Michael was born April 5th at 12:17 AM. He was 6 lbs, 8 oz and 19 inches long. 

My labor went pretty well, once we got in to the room they gave me the first dose of the pill. After 4 hours they checked me and I hadn't made any progress. They decided to give me one more dose of the pill. Almost 4 hours in I was in so much pain I couldn't rest at all so I got my epidural at that point. After that was done and they inserted the catheter they re-checked me and I was at 4 cm dilated. At that point, I was comfortable enough to sleep. They came in around 11 PM to check me again and I was at 9 cm dilated and baby Aiden was almost ready to come. I'm not sure who was more shocked, me and DH or the nurse who checked me. I didn't even have to get the pitocin. Anyways, about 30 minutes or so later I was checked again and I was fully dilated. It was also during this check that my water broke. From that point on the pressure I felt was unreal. I needed to push but my doctor wasn't there. Having to be told to wait and to just breathe through it was probably the hardest thing about my labor. Thankfully, it got to the point that my nurse decided to let me push a little bit on my own so Aiden was already crowning by the time my doctor arrived. Upon arrival he peed all over my doctor delivering him. I guess he wasn't too happy about having to wait. :haha: Anyways, I was expecting about a 24 hour labor and ended up having a 8-9 hour labor. 

Will be in the hospital for 48 hours due to the fact that I'm group b strep positive so will most likely be released Sunday morning. Will try to post more detailed info regarding Aiden's birth story and all that other good stuff when things have calmed down a bit.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, so glad everyone is ok :) and I bet your chuffed you had a short labour! Big congratulations, can't wait to see a photo. 

So far I have the biggest baby lol, although she is still very small. She weighs 7lb something now, can't remember from the top of my head what it is. Her clothes are all still big, we are planning on going to NEXT at some point early next week to pick up a couple of bits. 

Sarah, I know what you mean. I do need to put us first... Tomorrow we aren't seeing anyone so we can have a lazy day. Some surgeons do still prefer to use staples, I don't know why. They are just uncomfortable and look awful. 

One thing I am stuck with at the moment is clothes... Obviously I wasn't expecting a section so couldn't prepare for it. I can't wear jeans because of my scar and I only have a couple of dresses.... Its cold outside too. I don't own joggy bottoms or anything either. I might have to see if I can buy anything.


----------



## doggylover

:dance: I'm so glad he is here! Congratulations!!!

It sounds like it all went really well, and like you say it was so quick - That gives me hope for Tuesday! I can't wait to hear more and to see some pics of your little man!

Lauren, could you ask your mum to pop out and buy you some bits to wear? Just to get you through the next few days?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Lauren, my SIL had a c section and she wore a sanitary towel in her clothes over the scar as a cushion. Not sure if it will help. It was the big maternity pad ones that are super thick. It might just help a little.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I'm trying to catch up quickly so if I miss anything I apologise - who knew my sister had been right all these years about not having time to get online when you have children! lol!

Sarah - I am SO excited for your induction date, you have NO idea!!!!! lol. I am dying to know what colour your bundle is, I keep changing my mind every day on what I think it is! Sooooooo exciting that its almost here!

Brittany - CONGRATULATIONS! I saw some pics of Aiden on FB and he is beautiful!!! Soooo teeny! Funny how the boys are so small isn't it?!!!
Your labour sounds amazing!!! I cant wait to hear more and see more pics!

Lauren - The appetite thing is completely normal. My mw was asking me if I was eating coz it was dinnertime or eating coz I was hungry, and when I stopped and thought about it I realised I hadnt felt hungry at all since the section - I just knew everybody else was eating so it was dinnertime!!
She told me to just keep going through the motions and eating what I could at mealtimes and eventually your appetite will get back to normal.

I had a few days of just picking at salads and eating beans on toast for dinner, but I'd say my appetite is just starting to get back to normal now and so my energy levels feel a little better.

As for the crying - I think its natural, you've had major surgery and you weren't even expecting to have it. The sleepless nights/disturbed sleep definitely doesn't help - I get emotional when Tyne won't settle and I don't get much sleep too, its hard. But its bound to get easier over the next few weeks.

I agree that you should take one day where you just turn off your phone/lock the door and draw the curtains, park the car down the road and pretend nobodys home!!! You need a day for yourself. I know what you mean about feeling obliged to let people see the baby, but you need just one family day.

And you can always get Adam a belated birthday gift if it makes you feel better, though I'm sure he honestly doesnt mind as Sarah said - he has a beautiful new baby daughter, and that has to be the best birthday gift ever!

With the clothes - I find BIG knickers are the biggest help in the world! I got HUUUUUUGE ones from Matalan - if I try to wear my normal ones, they sit right on my scar and it really rubs. Get the massive granny pants that come right up over your tummy, that way it protects your scar without rubbing - I get the satiny feeling ones as they're more comfortable.
For the first few days all I wore was granny knickers and loose fitting maxi dresses, so that nothing rubbed the scar.
Now I'm back to wearing leggings again comfortably, but I wouldnt be able to wear jeans or anything like that.
If you had any maternity leggings, they work well as they also come up over your tummy.

And last tip from me - if you're still having painful gas, baked beans work so much better than any amount of Rennie or Peppermint tea! :haha:

AFM - I'm not too bad today, I've got a lot of backpain and period pain but thats all. I am SO OVER the lochia - I swear it is NEVER going to stop.

I still havent had chance to wash my hair since having Tyne and I feel like such a scummy mummy - I NEED to do it tonight.

I'm looking forward to this coming week as my parents are going to Devon on Sunday for a week, and Jon is back to work - so its my first taste of being back to normality, and spending the days alone just me and Tyne - I'm looking forward to seeing how I cope!

I'm also looking forward to winning loads of money on the Grand National today - Tyne's bet on number 26 for his birthday and is obviously going to win us loads of holiday pennies :D


----------



## I Love Lucy

Some quick updates on things.

I have second degree tearing around my labia so I'm a bit sore from that but not anything unmanageable. 

For the most part breastfeeding is going well. Aiden seems to be a natural. He doesn't want to nurse every 2-3 hours though so I've been a bit overwhelmed with all the unsuccessful attempts, especially when he acts like he is hungry but just cries and cries when I try to feed him. After talking to a lactation consultant last night, I learned that at this point he may just want to be near my breast/chest rather then nurse since that is soothing for him. I think DH and I only got sleep last night because I would let Aiden sleep with me.

DH has been great though. I don't think I could have done this without him. He's been doing the burping and diaper changes and he's been so supportive.


----------



## MrsHippo

For anyone that hasnt been on Facebook - Alex has had her LO, he is very cute AND slightly bigger than Beau so now I don't feel a though I had a giant baby compared to everyone else with your tiny babies lol. But huge congratulations Alex :) 

Hayley, I have giant pants lol. When I was at hospital the midwife sent Adam out to buy me big knickers hehe. I for dressed properly today and my over the bump jeans worked well, so I'll be living in them when I go out for a while. Thanks for the tips though girls. Oh and good luck with the horses :) 

I have just started expressing so Beau can have a bottle or two of bm. She isn't a fan of forumula and doesn't drink much. I find that she enjoys bm more. She doesn't like bedtime either.... The first couple of hours are annoying, she just won't settle. I don't think she likes the quiet. I might have to start having quiet time during the day. 

We went out for the first time today too, popped to a small retail park and went to NEXT to pick up some smaller outfits. She now has a couple of cute little tops and dresses. Being out felt really nice, although I am a little sore now so going to relax on the sofa for a bit. Adam wanted to go and see a friend, he wants him to meet Beau but I just didnt want to see anyone... I feel bad but Adam understands. I can't even let him take her himself, I get really upset at the thought of not being around her. I might be better next week... Hopefully lol. 

Brittany, sorry to hear you have a tear. Hopefully it should heal up nicely within the next few days. If you struggle with breast feeding I do strongly suggest trying to express. I find it so much easier than bf as she struggled to latch on sometimes then got frustrated which caused me to get upset. I can also see how much she is getting.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I'm happy to hear that you've had a hood day today, even if you are a little sore now, which isn't surprising at all. Did Beau not fit into her small/tiny baby/newborn clothes? Even though she was a good size she must be all brains, and nice and tiny in stature! And don't worry, my brat is going to definitely make her seem tiny I'm sure!

Brittany, that's wonderful that dh has been so helpful and useful - I can imagine its so hard for them to know what to do, so it sounds like he has sorted out a role for himself which is wonderful. Not great news about your tear, but as long as its manageable and not agony, then that is as much as you can ask for! And well done Aiden for being such a natural breastfeeder! I hope my LO is as good as he is!

Hayley: sounds like you need a nice long bath to soak in, and then a chance to wash your hair! I've heard that after pains can be pretty bad, are you taking anything to ease them? 
This next week will be wonderful! All that time on your own with Tyne will be just magical, especially as I know you haven't been able to do some bits and bobs while you've been feeling unwell. You'll have him all to yourself, for endless hours of cuddles! I'm so jealous!

Congratulations Alex! Joshua is just gorgeous! 

Nothing new with me today at all. Still waiting!!


----------



## MrsHippo

We didn't buy many new born/tiny baby clothes. We have lots of sleep suits and vests but no actual outfits apart from the odd thing. She has LOADS of 3-6 month outfits so I'm sure we won't be short on stuff to wear in summer :) 

I can't wait for a bath. Apparently I can go in the bath but won't be able to use bubbles and as long as I'm able to get in and out properly. At the moment I think I'd struggle and I hate baths without bubbles and they have to be really hot :) so until I'm healed I think I'll stick to showers. I have managed to wash my hair a couple of times but drying is another story...


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww congrats Alex - I saw Joshua on Facebook, soooo cute!

Brittany I'm sorry to hear about the tearing but you're looking so well on the photos on Facebook! Very yummy mummy! :) Aiden is soooooo cute!

Sarah - I'm still on the meds that the hospital gave to me, they sent me away with a massive bag full so they'll last me forever lol. I just take them as and when I need them now though, rather than regularly. And I stopped the iron tablets as I was worried they were making the constipation worse - must re-introduce them at some point as I was apparently quite anemic!

Lauren - I find baths absolutely fine! Infact, I think they're more soothing than showers on the scar. Its annoying not using bubbles, but I always have my baths piping hot and I've been absolutely fine. No problems getting in or out, etc.

We went out to a retail park today too and had a look around Next and H & M, etc - I didn't buy anything though as I know a friend has bought us a Next voucher so I thought I'd wait.

In a way I'm excited for Tyne to fit into his Newborn clothes as he has TONS of them ready to wear, but they are all miles too big so they've all been put away until they fit. It feels like it'll be forever until he's in his 3-6 month box lol.

We've bought probably about 10 Tiny Baby outfits, but even those are still a bit too big for him - he mostly wears sleepsuits as the Petit Newborn ones from Mamas & Papas are the only thing that fit him properly!

He's in Pampers Micro nappies, and they are miles too big - we can't even use his Snuza alarm because its supposed to attach to the nappy and constantly touch him tummy, but he's so skinny that his nappy is inches away from his tummy so it doesn't connect to the skin!!! :wacko:

He's still not doing well with night time either - he sleeps great in the day, but he hates night time. He takes his bottles well now, he's on about 60 mls every 3 hours pretty much like clockwork - but he just doesn't settle well of a night, especially when we first come up to bed. 
He loves laying in between us but obviously I can't fall asleep with him there as its dangerous - makes me wish I had a co-sleeper though, as he seems to just love us being close by! (Although his moses basket is right next to me, so its not like he's far away....I just don't think he can see/feel me when he's in it)


----------



## linzylou

Congratulations, Alex! Joshua is a handsome little guy.

Brittany, I'm loving the pictures from your hospital photo shoot. Makes me wish I'd signed up for that (we had the option but it was really expensive). It sounds like Aiden is well on his way to becoming a champion breast feeder! A good latch definitely makes things easier...and less painful. :wacko: Sorry to hear about the tear and I wish you a speedy recovery!

Lauren, I've only left Sarah for about 20 minutes. She was sound asleep and didn't even know I was gone but I felt guilty the entire time. As much as I'm looking forward to a date night, I don't know how or when I'll be comfortable leaving her!! I'm more confident taking her out on my own now, which is good because I start to get cabin fever after a few days at home.

Hayley, I can't believe Tyne is almost 2 weeks old already!! Hopefully he figures out his nights from days soon. :) Sarah sleeps so much better in our bed but I don't! Although, the other night I was so exhausted that I kept falling asleep feeding her. I woke up 2 hours later (it felt like 5 minutes) and luckily no one had moved. She sleeps okay in her rock n' play and her swing (both are slightly inclined) but doesn't like her crib or her bassinet.

It depends on the brand but Sarah has outgrown a lot of her newborn clothes yet is still too small for her 3 month outfits. It's trial and error finding things that fit so right now it feels like we're living in the same 10 onesies and a small handful of outfits. Her newborn diapers (Pampers Swaddlers) are kinda tight but I've experienced three diaper blow-outs from using the next size up. 

Sarah, it's almost your turn (if it doesn't happen sooner)!! Like Hayley, I can't wait to see if your bean is pink or blue! Right now I'm going to guess blue!

As for me, Sarah's been going through a massive growth spurt. Less sleeping, more fussing, and eating around the clock. It's exhausting and makes it impossible to get anything done. Supposedly, babies sleep longer between feeds once the growth spurt is over with...really hoping that's true!! She hasn't slept more than 2 hours at a time in the last 3 days. :wacko:

Seth is with the guys tonight and won't be doing his usual night shift. He deserves to get out but part of me is a tad resentful just because Sarah is super fussy and I haven't slept since 3am. I plan on having a movie marathon and cuddling her! Hopefully tonight goes well!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Alex!! So glad Joshua has finally arrived! Will be interesting to see if Sarah also has a boy since my theory has been that us ladies went overdue because we were pregnant with boys. :) Looking forward to hearing your birth story!

Lauren, you're still recovering from your surgery. I think it's normal not want to go out and see a bunch of people right now. One of mine and DH's friends was going to come to the hospital to meet Aiden but I had to say no because I just don't have a lot of energy right now. Give yourself some time, I'm sure once you get into more of a routine with Beau you'll feel better about seeing people. 

Thanks for mentioning the expressing as well. The lactation consultant that I spoke to wanted me to try and wait at least 3 weeks before introducing a bottle but if I start struggling a lot with the latching then I might just introduce a bottle earlier. I figure it'll be better in the long run if what we're doing allows us both to relax rather then continuing to struggle and get upset and overwhelmed.

Sarah, they have a channel here in the hospital that is all about various newborn baby things. One of the little segments was about how new daddy's can help in the beginning and it mentioned doing the burping, diaper changes, and baths. So maybe you could just talk to your DH about him taking care of those things for the first few weeks so that he has an idea of what is needed from him. Not to mention, I find that I just don't have the energy to stand for long periods of times since my ab muscles feel so weak (even though I did ab exercises during my pregnancy to help strengthen them) so I've been very thankful that DH has took on those jobs while he can. 

3 more days!! Really looking forward to your baby arriving! 

Hayley, I'm sorry Tyne still isn't doing too well at night. If it makes you feel any better my first night with Aiden was rather rough since he did not want to settle. I'm really hoping we have a better night tonight but I'm not sure. Especially since today he started out wanting to do nothing but sleep until late morning again today.

Lindsey, I hope everything goes well. I was reading in my breastfeeding book that the hospital gave me that babies usually experience a growth spurt at 7 to 10 days. I'm really nervous about going through the constant feeding, especially with DH being back to work and my mom being gone so I'll be alone. I just feel so nervous about trying to take care of Aiden by myself, granted I think a large part of it is due to the pain I have so I just don't feel capable of taking care of all his needs. But I can understand how your upset about Seth leaving since I'm feeling similarly about DH returning to work Wednesday.

I really hope you have a nice night tonight. :hugs:

AFM, not too much to update on. I swear Aiden had the longest feed ever earlier today. He nursed on my left breast from 4:20-4:55. DH burped him and I went to the bathroom and then I nursed him from 5:07 to 6:00 on my right breast. I thought I was supposed to only let him go about 30 minutes max on each breast but when I asked a nurse about it they said at this point just let him feed as much as he wants. I wasn't expecting to have a baby on my boob that long though. Thankfully, I was able to lay down since we've been doing the side lying position but the cramping in my uterus from the hormones or whatever gets pretty intense when I'm nursing that long at a time. 

They weighed Aiden just a little while ago, he is now 6 lbs, 1 oz so he's lost some of his birth weight. DH put him in one of his newborn onesies and it was practically swallowing him. 

Will be getting to head home tomorrow so looking forward to that. Really miss my fur babies. I tear up a bit every time my mom comes to the hospital and tells me about how my dog keeps looking for me whenever DH goes to pick my mom up/drop her off at the house.


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I am so so jealous of you all with your beautiful babies!!
I actually thought I was in labour during the night as a very painful...well I don't know what it was, but it was sore! Woke me up, lasted about 40 seconds then eased. But must have just been LO protesting about something as haven't felt anymore :( never in my life have I wished to be in agony!! But not long to go now, i hope!

Brittany, the pics of you and Aiden on fb are just beautiful :kiss: they are stunning, what a wonderful thing to have done in the first few days! Sounds like he is going to regain his birth weight in no time if he keeps eating that way, what a little champ! And you are just right to stick to no visitors at the hospital, once you let one come, you've opened the floodgates I think! Thank you for the suggestions for dh, I will definitely get on to him about the bits he can do. I know he'll want to help out loads, but he may feel awkward and as if I'm hovering and always watching(which i will be!) but I know it's important for him to have a role.

Lyndsey: that's great news about Sarah's growth spurt in a way, as it means you have a wonderfully healthy baby! But I'm sure it doesn't seem that way when she won't settle and is constantly feeding. Just remind yourself it will only last a few days max, then as you said, hopefully she will sleep better and you will be able to get some time to yourself back. 

Hayley: I haven't been taking my iron tablets much either, and apparently I also had very low haemoglobin numbers, oops. I always forget to take them though and, like you said, the side effects are less than favourable!

Well, I must say, I've been worried about my baby not fitting in to any of the little clothes we have (we don't even have that many) but it seems like all the babies so far have been too tiny for most of their clothes, so that gives me hope that my big bruiser might fit into some!! 

Lots of love to all, and kisses and cuddles to those gorgeous babies of yours! Well done mummies, you have managed to get from 0-9 months, and although it wasnt an easy journey for some, now the beautiful little ones are here! Can you believe it?!


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, I just had a nose at your photos and they are really nice. I kind of wish I did something like that. I have a big camera which I want to use to take some photos of Beau before she grows out of her newborn look :) 

My mum was saying to me today that I should note every little milestone down with plenty of photos. She said at the time you tell yourself you will always remember that moment but in reality, you don't. Said you do forget those special moments :( I thought that was quite sad so I'm determined to get everything written down. I have a clay print of her hand and foot already and I'm going to go out tomorrow and buy a baby book - one if those baby's first year type things. 

I had a drink for the first time last night, just a small glass of wine then a glass of champagne at my mums today :) meant I haven't been able to express for Beau though as I'm worried about it transferring to her through my milk. So just expressed a bit and washed it away. When I spoke to my gp the other day she said medication would have left my body within 24 hours so I assume it's the same with alcohol. I haven't had much though so I am leaving it over night... Should be ok by tomorrow morning, I hope :/

Sarah, not long now. I am so excited, as is everyone else by the sounds of it :D I also think LO is a boy... 

I think Beau is starting her growth spurt... She has drank loads more today!! We went to my mums with three bottles expecting her to feed every three hours or so but instead it turned in to every hour and a half to 2 hours. I really hope that isn't going to carry on throughout the night. 

I stopped my iron tablets too... I think they caused a change in the toilet department. I've only been twice since last week though. I've got to start eating more bran or buy something to help as I'm starting to get rather uncomfortable and have awful belly ache which spreads to my bum!! Damn body lol!! 

I've been much more mobile today and felt better overall :) I'm tired now though... Oh and does anyone else feel like your constantly cleaning and sterilising bottles?

I also think it's amazing that we have all done so well to get to the point that we have. It doesn't feel two minutes ago I saw my little baby on that screen at our first scan... Then I introduced myself to you lovely ladies :) awww I'm getting all emotional now :cry:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsey* - How did the night without Seth go? I hope it was ok! The thought of a night totally alone with Tyne terrifies me for some reason!
Jon's just nipped out to pick up a takeaway and its the first time I've been properly alone with Tyne - I felt uneasy for some reason?!

How is Sarah doing with her feeding/growth spurt now?

*Sarah* - aww not long left for you now!! 

It is crazy to think how far we've all come and that these babies are almost all here now! :) A couple of weeks ago when it was the end of the pregnancy, it felt like FOREVER that we'd all been pregnant and chatting - now I can barely believe its all done and the babies are all here! I'm excited for your babies arrival but also a little emotional as its the last one we're waiting on!!!

*Lauren* - I definitely think your mum is right about noting things down! 

It is quite sad to think about though :/ How was the clay print to do?

I almost bought one but ended up buying one of the canvas pictures with the paint to do his hand and foot prints instead.

I keep meaning to sit down and fill in his baby record books - I bought two for myself when I was pregnant, and I ended up being bought FOUR as gifts!!! lol! Everytime I opened a present it seemed to be another yet another babys first year book!!! I can't possibly fill in 6 for him, but some of them are soooo cute its tempting lol.

As for the belly ache that spreads to your bum - thats what I was getting last week, it got soooooo painful it had me in tears!!!

I found dulcolax helped, and eating baked beans on toast!

*AFM* I'm just sooooo tired at the moment! I'm not sure why as Jon is being a fab help but I'm just always shattered - god knows how I'll cope on my own from tomorrow when Jon goes back to work!

My appetite is annoying me - I thought it was back to normal but its not. I feel a bit hungry but I don't fancy anything, and feel a bit sick when I try to eat. Very annoying :(

I really need to try and get on with planning the christening, as its 3 weeks away this weekend and we don't even have an after party venue booked, let alone an outfit for the baby or a cake ordered! 

*Baby routine* - Girls who's babies are already here - what is your night time routine like? How often are your babies feeding and how much do they take?

Tyne only tends to take between 40mls-60mls (maximum!) every 3 hours, in the daytime he sleeps well in between feeds but of a night (from about 11 pm onwards) he's wide awake in between feeds and nothing seems to settle him.

I'm wondering if he needs to be fed more often - he's obviously only really small so I suppose its normal for him not to drink much, but I'm wondering if every 2 hours might be better?

He also tends to only fall into a deep sleep around 7 am, and that can last for four hours without him waking up - I'm never sure whether to wake him to feed him, but its always too tempting not to as thats the only time I have to get some sleep!


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley*: sounds like Tyne has been keeping you very busy! My gut instinct would be to never wake a baby unless they have gone for a very long time without a feed. If he is consistently sleeping for four hours at that time of day then I wouldn't worry too much. Also, if he is taking a maximum amount of milk, and doesn't want anymore, I don't think you would need to increase the frequency, but you could try it and see how he gets on. If it doesn't work, nothing has been lost (apart from a few hours of your life!!) 
I know it's the oldest cliche in the book for newborns, but it sounds like he has his day and night mixed up if he isn't sleeping well during the night. I would maybe start a "bedtime" routine around one of his evening feeds, and then hopefully he'll start to get the idea that when those things happen, it's all quiet and dull every time he wakes up after that, so he may as well stay asleep!
Now, that is all well and good but a) it could be a load of crap and never work! And b) I am the least qualified person to give any advice considering I still have no baby!! :haha: so sorry if its all a pile of rubbish!

*Lauren*: I'm so glad you are starting to feel much better! You'll be back to your full strength ASAP I hope.
In terms of alcohol and breastmilk, my SIL used to wait 3 hours and then 1 hour extra for every unit she drank, kind of similar to how you would work it out if you wanted to know if you were safe to drive (if that makes sense?) she never would have waited a full 24 hrs from her last drink to first feed. If she drank a glass or two at night, she would have started feeding again in the morning. I hope that helps, but your mw/hv is probably better placed to advise.
Lots of photos are a must I think. I once heard that you take a million photos of the first born, and after that the rest of your kids have photos only on special occasions! So you may as well live up to it and snap everything, from her cutest outfits, to her first time doing...well anything really! And definitely get a baby book. Simons mum had a cool one for him which was a calendar style, and it came with stickers which said things like "first slept through the night" "first bath" "first time I smiled" which is great as she was able to just pull it out anytime a milestone was hit and pop a sticker on, rather than have to worry about anything too fancy or time consuming. Not sure where you'd find one...probably amazon!

Afm: hopefully the wait is almost over! We head in for induction at 8.30am tomorrow, so I'm hoping that by mid Wednesday I will have this little one out! Hopefully before then, but I'm being realistic based on their lack of desire to leave my uterus so far! 
Simon is very nervous, he's having a calming bath as we speak (!) but I'm feeling fine for now. Got the house all cleaned today, and packed, then repacked, all my bits and bobs for the hospital, so we are good to go. I imagine it is going to be a loooooong day though!
Wish me luck, and I'll update when I can!

Lots of kisses to all the babies!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck, thinking if you tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Sarah I can't wait!! I'll be checking online constantly waiting for updates!! I wish you the biggest amount of luck, although don't think you need it! Will be thinking about you. 
I like the idea of that little calendar type thing. We brought a birth announcement poster, should be here tomorrow :) just need to buy a frame for it.

https://m.notonthehighstreet.com/thispaperbook/product/personalised-baby-birth-date-print

Hayley, we have no routine whatsoever at the moment, we try and do the same thing every night but just isn't going well. Tonight we have done something different, we gave her some milk about 15 minutes ago and put her to bed. What we have been doing is leaving it until really late, 11/12ish and going to bed at the same time. She would be so unsettled for ages though. Last night was the worst, she was in bed at 11:30, slept until 12:30 and that was it until 5am!!! 5am!!! I had no sleep whatsoever. I dealt with her for the majority of the night as Adam was getting frustrated and didn't want him getting angry with her. But Beau's feeds are so irregular, one minute she will have 3 ounce then the next, half an ounce (obviously Beau is bigger so will take in more). But at the moment she is feeding loads. I hope that by putting her to bed early will settle her better for the night. I am assuming she will wake up quite a bit over the next few hours but hopefully *fingers crossed* she will be ok by the time we go to bed. I think she has been getting a lot of belly ache as she has been curling up and doing a lot of trumping. So think that is disturbing her. We have introduced a dummy today so hoping that helps too. 
As for waking up for feeds, only do it if he has slept for 5 hours. There is nothing wrong with waking them, I've done it a couple of times. They soon settle back down. The midwife who came the other day told us that we shouldn't worry if they drink little and often. Said she is getting plenty but just isn't convenient for us. As long as they have regular wet nappies and have a couple of soiled nappies everyday they will be fine. 
But by the sounds of it, our two both have trouble knowing the difference between day and night. Beau sleeps all day but we can't keep her awake for any longer than maybe an hour but that only happens a couple of times. I think it's just one of those things we have to deal with until they are old enough to get in to a routine. 

I also have no appetite still. I don't even think about food until my belly rumbles but even then I don't actually want anything. Today I had a couple of mouthfuls of Cheerios this morning, a couple of biscuits, about 5 strawberries and a small sausage roll. I've not actually eaten a meal but just don't want anything. I think I'm going to have to force myself to eat soon as I need the calories for expressing.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren I love that, it's gorgeous! Simon got us one of these for the nursery, with a mum, dad, baby, 2 dogs and a cat - so cute! I love all these little extra special bits and bobs you can get. 

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/apieceof/product/the-family

And you need to eat and keep up your strength mamma! It's horrible when you don't feel like anything, and forcing yourself to eat is never fun :( 
I hope Beau sleeps better tonight - last night does not sound fun at all!


----------



## MrsHippo

I love that :) i was thinking about getting it but once pup went I decided not to... I love things like that though. That website has so many to choose from as well :)


----------



## linzylou

_Sarah_, it won't be long now before your LO is on his or her way! I'm so happy for you and will be anxiously checking this thread for updates! Best of luck! :)

It's hard to believe that these nine months of pregnancy are coming (or have come) to an end and that soon we will all have our babies in our arms versus our bellies. Now I see how much Sarah has grown just in the three weeks I've had her and it makes me even more sad. Time needs to slow down!!

_Hayley_, we survived our first night without Daddy! Sarah slept for the first 3 hours. She woke up fussy so we changed diapers, fed, burped, rocked, etc., and when that didn't work we went to the drive-thru for some ice cream. She fell asleep in the car and stayed asleep until 11:30. Seth came home at midnight. She woke up fussy again but this time she was _screaming_ and looked super uncomfortable. Finally gave her a few drops of Colic Calm and she was fed and asleep within half an hour. I always worry that I'm giving her medicine she doesn't really need, but I'd literally tried everything else!

I'm scared to jinx myself by saying this but I think her growth spurt is over with for now. It lasted a good 4-5 days. Last night she slept for 3 hours at a time and wasn't too fussy yesterday or today. 

I'm sorry Tyne isn't sleeping well at night! Everything I've read says this is normal and that he will get his days and nights figured out soon. We don't really have a routine yet except we turn the lights off and the TV down about 8pm and try not to make a lot of noise. I pretty much change her diaper, feed and burp her, swaddle her, and rock her (or do whatever it takes) until she's asleep and then put her in the rock n' play. I try to do this every time she wakes up but I'm not gonna lie, she usually ends up in bed with me or on my chest at least once during the night. Sometimes it's because _I'm_ too tired or lazy! Unless she's cluster feeding, she usually goes back to sleep within the hour.

My pediatrician said that I can let her sleep up to 5 hours at night now that she's back at her birth weight. That's pretty much wishful thinking right now; she never sleeps that long. :lol: I'm not sure how much she eats because I mostly breastfeed but I know she hasn't taken more than 3 oz when I give it to her in a bottle.

_Lauren_, we have a bottle of champagne in the chilling in the fridge and I'm so tempted to have some. I think it would be okay to feed the baby, then have 1 drink, and then wait 2-3 hours to feed the baby again but Sarah was eating more often than that the last few days so I've been too paranoid. KellyMom has some good info on the subject.

I still don't have much of an appetite, either. Between taking care of a baby and not feeling hungry, I probably eat twice a day. And then I wake up starving in the middle of the night when I desperately want to be sleeping.

_Brittany_, are you home from the hospital yet? How's it going? I'm sure your furbabies are glad to have you back. How are they responding to Aiden?

_As for me_, not much is going on. I can't believe Sarah is 3 weeks old!! She looks bigger already, which makes me happy and sad at the same time. I'm not ready for her to grow up yet. :( She's been a happy baby yesterday and today, except sometimes she can't decide if she's hungry or tired so she keeps going back and forth. 

I finally got my ring sling in the mail and she cried the first time I tried it. Hopefully she changes her mind about it because it'll be so nice to have my hands free when she won't let me put her down.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Lol! No I appreciate your advice. My instinct tells me not to wake him to feed, but I worry its because I'm being lazy and I just want him to sleep so that I can sleep!!! :wacko:

I was wondering about changing the frequency of his feed coz he starts SCREAMING for his feed after 3 hours, so I'm wondering if thats because I've let him go too long. :/

Ooooh sooooo excited to hear your news!!!! Best of luck and can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it! I am SO EXCITED!!!! Pink or blue!!! eeeeeeek!!! My guess for tonight is pink :D All your waiting is almost over - so so SO exciting!!!

*Lauren* - Aww that print is so cute :D I want to get something like that too.

I'm glad I'm not the only one failing at a routine - I have the best intentions. Everyday I say that tonight I'll take him up around 11, bath him, give him a baby massage, feed him and put him down.
And every night it never ever ever happens.

We've been going up to bed around 2 am (Tyne has his "wide awake" time from about 11pm, so we usually sit and talk to him or lay on the sofa with him while he watches Baby TV (Which he adores!)) - we feed him and put him down, he'll sleep for about half an hour - which is the time it takes us to get ready for bed. Then the minute we lay down to sleep, he starts stirring!

Its different every night - the night before last he was awake ALL night. Last night, he had a bottle at 3.30 and slept for 2 hours, then had another bottle and slept for two hours, then another bottle and slept for four hours.

Today has been all over the place - he's been awake more during the day, which makes me hopeful that he might sleep more tonight, but he's been really playing with his bottles. He keeps taking half, then falling asleep, then waking up an hour later screaming for the rest! :wacko:

*Lindsey* - Aww I know what you mean, I cannot BELIEVE Tyne is 2 weeks old tomorrow!! I hate time moving so quickly - people tell you to cherish the time but it feels like it moves too quickly to take it in and appreciate it!

I'm glad your first night without Daddy went well! :) It sounds like a nice night actually!

Did you buy the Colic medication over the counter? I bought some myself but I've been too scared to use it, incase he doesn't really need it - but I do worry sometimes when he's crying and looks like he's in pain, and he's not hungry and doesn't need to be changed :/ 

I'm also glad I'm not the only one who puts the baby next to me in bed sometimes! He loves it there and he falls straight off to sleep. It really makes me wish I'd bought a co-sleeper crib, I wonder if that would make any difference to his sleeping habits.


----------



## MrsHippo

I wish I brought a co-sleeper too, Beau doesn't seem to like her hammock much but then she screams when we put her in the Moses basket. The only place she is truely settled is her beanbag! But obviously can't keep her in that over night. I had her in my bed this morning for a couple of hours. I pop her in the middle then wrap my v shape pillow around her, so the point is at her feet. I worry about her rolling or Adam rolling on to her (he has rolled on me more than once in the past lol) so the pillow makes me feel better. I wake up jumpy all the time though. 

Lindsey, I think you should treat yourself to a glass of champagne :) are you expressing at all? If you are you could always express a feeds worth before having a drink to put your mind at rest. 
I don't like how quick time is going either, I don't want Beau to grow up. I want her to stay how she is! I look forward to her sitting up, smiling and laughing though. 

I am planning on having a lazy day today and catch up on some sleep :) I finished my injections yesterday thank god. I started to get feeling back in my stomach where I'd do them so it hurt.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Yeah, Tyne is most settled either in his bean bag or his new rock n play chair (A new blog freebie! lol). He sleeps for HOURS in those but put him in his moses basket and he doesn't want to know!!! An hour is the most he seems to sleep in it.
Yet right now, he's been asleep on his bean bag for 3 hours - he was due a feed half an hour ago and shows no signs of waking up! 

I put Tyne in between us in bed most mornings, and he always settles right away and goes straight to sleep - I make sure the duvet isn't over him and I put my arm around him so that if Jon rolled over I'd feel it first and stop him - but like you, I can't relax and I wake all jumpy and panicked that something might have happened to him! :/

You can rent co sleeper cots from the NCT website for £100 for 6 months, I would SO do it except that my mum would go mental as she paid for the moses basket! :/

I hope Sarah is getting on ok. I wonder if theres any sign of Baby Jay yet :D


----------



## linzylou

Thinking of Sarah right now! Hope all is well.

I will definitely treat myself to that glass of champagne. I keep waiting for a "special" occasion but taking a shower and putting on some real clothes is about as special as it gets right now. :lol: I'm expressing 1-2 bottles a day. Seth gives Sarah one at night so that I can get some uninterrupted sleep and I save the other one just in case we go out. I'd like to build up a stockpile of expressed milk but it's been hard to find time and get/stay ahead of the baby.

Hayley, I bought Colic Calm at Babies R Us but I found it on Amazon as well. I gave it to her again last night because she woke up crying and squirming. It's so hard to see them like that!

How are you ladies and your babies today?

Sarah ate nonstop from 7pm-10pm last night. She would fall asleep, I'd put her down, and she'd wake up hungry after 15 minutes. So frustrating! But at least she slept for 3 hours after that (Daddy's shift, of course). Then she was up 2am, 4am, 6:30am, and woke up at 9am for good. Not _too_ bad, I guess. She's napping right now (12pm). The house feels like a disaster but this might be all the time I get to myself this afternoon and I'd rather not spend it folding laundry and washing dishes.

I noticed that Sarah won't sleep flat on her back. The only way I can convince her to sleep in her pack n' play is to stuff a rolled up blanket under one side of the mattress so that she's sitting up a little bit. She really likes her rock n' play and the swing and her bouncer. Sometimes I put her in the bouncer in the bathroom while I'm showering, and the sound of running water puts her out!

Is anyone else's LO a noisy sleeper? Sarah seriously grunts and groans _all night_. I keep thinking she's awake so I get up to check on her but she's out cold. I'm trying to learn to ignore it but it's hard!

Some pictures from weeks 2-3:
https://i45.tinypic.com/wbqmua.jpg


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I wouldn't worry too much about your baby not fitting into any of the clothes you bought. Aiden was born on Friday which put me at 41 weeks and he was still only 6 lbs, 8 oz. Then after birth he lost weight so he is now only 6 lbs, 1 oz. He swims in his newborn clothes which I had doubted I would even get to use.

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!! When I went in for my induction I was told to just expect it to take 20-24 hours. Better to expect longer then shorter so that you're not disappointed. 

*Hayley*, I don't wake Aiden every 2-3 hours to feed like they were telling me to do in the hospital. Doing so only caused me stress because he simply doesn't want to eat that frequently. He will sometimes nurse for 30 minutes per breast so we have some long feedings which means we only get up about 2 or 3 times through the night because he's hungry. I have trouble with him sleeping at night compared to how well he sleeps during the day though. I'm finding more so then him being hungry, he simply has a difficult time settling once I put him in his pack n' play because he wants me or DH to hold him. Like Lindsey, just about every night since his birth he's slept with DH or I because we simply are too tired to keep fighting with him. We also introduced a pacifier at this point as a last resort thing because it seems to help him get to sleep a bit when he's being extra fussy. I guess right now all I'm doing is just following Aiden's cues as to what he needs rather then trying to follow any routine. 

*Lindsey*, I hope Sarah gets adjusted to the sling soon! I wasn't planning to baby wear but since Aiden seems to sleep the best when he's being held I'm really starting to change my mind on that. Especially when my mom leaves and I'm the only one left here to hold him during the day.

Love the pictures of Sarah! What a cutie!

*AFM*, I got home from the hospital Sunday (I had to stay 48 hours since I was GBS positive) which was the best thing ever. I was really starting to miss home after being stuck in the hospital so much longer than I was expecting to be. Aiden has been doing great since being home though. Everyone talks about how sometimes their babies are so good in the hospital and then they get them home and it's like a whole different baby. I've been lucky not have had anything like that happen yet. 

My furbabies have been great. I just have one cat that is rather unsure about him and doesn't like to come by me while I'm holding him. Overall I've been very pleased with how well they've been handling a baby being in the house 24/7. I've been trying really hard to make sure I give the furbabies a lot of attention when Aiden is napping so that they don't start to feel jealous or anything so I think that has been helping a lot with the adjustment process.

DH got Aiden's hand print tattooed on his wrist yesterday. Then we went out to a Burlington to have a look around at some baby things/try out the stroller. Was really nice to get out of the house since it was so warm out and Aiden does so well in the car and in his stroller, slept the entire time.

I am having issues with DH trying to push me to do all this stuff though. His parents are having a bonfire this Friday and DH keeps hounding me about going. It's really starting to frustrate me because I just had a baby, I'm still sore and really can't sit down properly due to the tear/stitches making me uncomfortable. Plus, 30 minutes at Burlington was about all I could handle before I started to feel sore and just needed to lie down and rest. If we went to the in-laws I would be stuck in the car 45 minutes one way, that's not even counting the amount of time we would be there. I'm fine trying to go to shops around here for a little bit but expecting me to be able to be comfortable out of the house for hours is just too much. I told DH that if he really wants to go he could and I wouldn't be mad but then he said he was taking Aiden with him. I'm pretty sure he was joking as I don't think he intends to go at all if I'm not going but it really made me mad. 

Then he was telling me that when he talked to MIL today, she told him she is trying to figure out a way to talk me into letting her come out here. That woman is the last person I want around when I'm not feeling like my normal self. :wacko: Now I'm glad I was downstairs when she called me today since I'm sure that's what she was calling to do.


----------



## linzylou

I was going to ask what you ladies thought about pacifiers. 

I'm not worried about nipple confusion because Sarah switches between breast and bottle without issue, but I'm afraid I'll miss her hunger cues. When do you give your LO a pacifier? Only after they've been fed and you've tried everything else? At naptime and bedtime? I think it might be useful when she's fussy in the car (which is rare) and I can't get to her. She normally eats every 2 hours at night so if I gave her a pacifier and she went longer than that (kind of what I'm hoping for), does that mean she might go hungry?

I have a few different kinds of pacifier sterilized and ready to go but I just don't know.

Also, I got the bill for the anesthesiologist: $2,500!!! For 15 minutes of his time. I knew I should have been an anesthesiologist.

*Brittany*, glad to hear that you're back in the comfort of your own home and that your animals are getting used to their new family member! Aiden's hand print is a cool idea for a tattoo. I totally don't blame you for not going to the bonfire a week after having the baby, or wanting your MIL around. My MIL is coming back next weekend. From your journal, it sounds like BF is working out and Aiden is letting you get some decent sleep. Great job!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsey* - I don't think they sell Colic Calm here, but I bought some Infacol - I was worried about giving it to him incase he didn't really need it, but I gave in a few nights ago when he looked to be in pain. I'm not sure if its making a difference or not, but it does say it can take several days for you to notice an effect so I guess I'll stick with it for now.

Do you think the Colic Calm is helping Sarah?

Yes, Tyne is quite a noisy sleeper too! I like it as it means I know he's still breathing without having to sit up to check lol. Paranoid much?!

Aww Sarah is so adorable!!! She looks so much older already!!! Its cute to see them grow but sad too lol. 

GEEZ that is a pretty steep bill!!! Do you have to pay that straight off or in installments? What a pain!

As for the pacifier, I gave one to Tyne on the second night in the hospital! He just was NOT sleeping and I suddenly remembered that I had one in his gift basket, so I gave it to him and he instantly loved it!!

I give it to him when he's fussy and at nighttime but he usually spits it out at night after a while - it certainly doesnt mask his hunger, he knows how to spit it out and when hes hungry and you try to give him the pacifier he KNOWS the difference lol - he does this thing where he sorts of shakes his head around and refuses to latch on to the pacifier. Thats how we know he wants FOOD not the pacifier lol.

*Brittany* - Yeah I think Tyne's problem of a night may just be that he's lonely in his crib and he wants to be held :/ Its hard coz automatically when he cries my initial thought is that he must be hungry, but sometimes there's just no settling him.

When you say Aiden has slept with DH or you, do you mean in the bed with you? How do you guys position him, etc?

I give in to Tyne and bring him into our bed most mornings, but it worries me sick coz its SO against all of the SIDS guidelines :/ But its so hard to resist doing it as I'm so tired and I know it's the only way he'll sleep.

I'm glad everything has been going well with Aiden since you got home, and the cats are all ok. 
DH's tattoo sounds cool! How did they do that...did you take a hand print that they copied?
Would love to see a pic of the tattoo! :)

Aww I don't blame you for not wanting to go to the Bonfire, you're bound to be sore and tired and I'm sure being sat around trying to force yourself to be sociable is the last thing you feel like doing. 

*AFM* - I had an AWFUL night last night :/

I've now developed a urine infection, which is really painful and annoying! Plus I _think_ I've got my period and I'm getting lots of cramps (its so hard to tell if its my period or just the lochia though! I don't know how long the lochia is supposed to last?!)

So I was in a terrible mood anyway, plus I was really tired - we went to bed and , as always, Tyne wouldn't settle down - the second time he woke for a feed, I noticed that Jon was getting really ratty with him - he was changing his nappy but he just seemed to be losing his temper because Tyne cries a LOT more when Jon changes him than when I do (does anybody notice that their babies are much more settled when YOU do things for them than when your OH does things for them?!)

So I got angry and took over - and of course, Tyne settled right away! So I ended up having a big argument with Jon and he stormed off to sleep downstairs. Which annoyed me even more - coz it meant I had to look after Tyne by myself all night, even though I'd had him ALL day while Jon was at work and even though I am ill at the moment and need some sleep!! :nope:

We're ok now, and he took Tyne this morning to let me have a few hours sleep but I'm still annoyed about it - I think we need some kind of shift routine going on of a night or something :/


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I like how you can rent the co-sleepers out. When I mentioned it to Adam his response was 'she isn't having three beds' lol.... I am sure they will all settle in to their beds sooner or later. Beau had a better night last night, put her down about 9:30, was up a couple of times before midnight wanting feeding but then didn't wake until about 3:30 then again about 5:30 - she wouldn't settle after the last feed so she ended up in bed with us and we didn't get up until 9:30!!

As for dummies, Beau has had one for about three days now. I didn't want to give her one but she likes soothing sucking so it keeps her happy. She doesn't have it all the time, only at night (if she takes it) or when she is upset. Apparently you are advised not to use one until they are a month old if you are purely breastfeeding as it can cause confusion but when they happily use a bottle ect it shouldn't cause any problems. It doesn't make them hungry or put off wanting feeding, my LO doesn't keep hers in for very long. Its usually out by the time she has fallen asleep. But it is really good when they struggle to settle down to sleep at night. Oh and they might gag on it when used for the first time, they soon get used to them though. 

Brittany, glad your back at home now and up and running :) as for the bonfire, you have every right to tell your husband you don't want to go and if he still wants to then he should be prepared to go by himself. Adam made arrangements to go to his friends the other day and I had to tell him I didn't want to go and that he wasn't taking Beau by himself as I wasn't ready to seperate from her yet. He respected my wishes and told his friend we would be in touch when up for going. We need to put our foot down sometimes, don't think the men quite understand what we are going through physically and emotionally. 

Lindsey, those photos are so cute :) Beau isn't a noisy sleeper, very quiet actually but over the last couple of days I think she has discovered she can make noises....so when we put her down she moans and makes a strange deep noise lol. Once she has gone to sleep it stops though. Can't believe the bill you have....I am so grateful we have the NHS over here. How do you pay it off? In full or do they give you the option of montly payments ect?


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear about your night Hayley :( Adam gets stressed out with Beau sometimes when she doesn't settle either which then annoys me because its not her fault. But overall he is really good. We haven't discussed a routine but we tend to share the settling down part, Adam sees to her for the first wake then me the second...normally I get her up too but tend to wake Adam up if its not too early. 

I haven't really noticed if she is better with one more than the other. She seems to like the company of both. 

How are you finding it with Jon being back at work? I'm dreading Adam going back next week. He left me for a couple of hours yesterday and that left me in tears!! 

I tried posting some photos on here from my big camera and it says the file is too large :( so I'll post some phone shots up instead once I've sent them over to the laptop.


----------



## MrsHippo

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo(31).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









photo(32).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









photo(33).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









photo(34).jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey*, I only give Aiden a pacifier if he's been fed and I know he's no longer hungry, has had his diaper changed, etc.. Usually it's only at night time though since during the day he gets held a lot so I really don't have to deal with him being fussy. I will say he does not prefer the pacifier though and would rather suck on mine or DH's pinky finger when he's just having trouble settling. One of the LC's at the hospital even said I should try to encourage thumb sucking over the pacifier. Aiden has sucked his thumb a few times but for the most part he's too busy trying to shove his whole fist in his mouth to get to his thumb. :haha: Also like Hayley mentioned, Aiden has no problems spitting the pacifier out when he doesn't want it so I wouldn't worry about missing Sarah's hunger cues.

*Hayley*, I try not to have Aiden in bed with me as well but like you sometimes I'm just way too tired to keep fighting with him. When I do have him in bed with me I use the side lying breastfeeding position. A LC in the hospital showed me that position for night time and told me it's okay if I fall asleep for a bit in that position. If he falls asleep next to DH it's usually because DH put Aiden on his side to burp him and then just fell asleep (my DH just can't seem to function in the middle of the night). I do not like when that happens because I just think DH will roll over on top of him or something just because he isn't as alert.

I also think the lochia can last up to a month. I also get AF like cramping. In the hospital they told me that is completely normal since the hormones my body releases while breastfeeding help the uterus contract back to it's normal size. Though I'm not sure how long it takes for it to shrink back down.

I also understand your frustration with your OH. I expect DH to take over the burping and diaper changes when he's home since I do it all day in addition to all the feedings. We do deserve some breaks here and there rather then being expected to do everything. But my DH just can't seem to wake up in the middle of the night. I get up and nurse Aiden then I ask DH to burp him so I can go use the bathroom. I'll come back and DH will be asleep again with Aiden just laying in the bed next to him. I get so irritated with DH at night over that kind of stuff.

*Lauren*, I thought I would be a nervous wreck when DH went back to work yesterday. Just thinking about it before it happened had me in tears but things actually went well. Granted my mom is still here but I do feel confident in my ability to care for Aiden myself rather then needing to rely on DH for things. 

Love the pictures of Beau!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Gorgeous pics.

I've started giving Charlotte a dummy at night when she won't settle down. Really does seem to help getting her settled for bed. X


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the insight on pacifiers! I feel better now.

*Hayley*, sorry to hear about your bad night. Hopefully tonight goes better for you. I definitely think having shifts will make things easier. :hugs: 

Sarah does settle for Seth but if she's extra fussy, he'll bring her to me saying that she's hungry. I know she's not so I'll swaddle her and rock her for 5 mins and she's out. I feel like he just doesn't make the effort sometimes, or he'll try one thing (bouncing her while watching TV) and if that doesn't work he gives up and passes her off to me. I don't even try to get him up at night or even early in the morning anymore because he's half asleep and fights me or makes excuses. Breastfeeding doesn't help because he just says, "You're up feeding anyway her so why don't you do it?" We've had a grumpy past few days so I'm not exactly thinking of all the things he _does_ do (which is a lot), but it's tough sometimes.

I do think the Colic Calm is helping Sarah. It takes about 30 mins but she seems to feel better afterwards and is able to poo and pass gas without so much effort. I was glad that I didn't have to use it last night, though.

*Lauren*, hopefully you were able to take advantage of the extra sleep! Beau is gorgeous. She looks so big and healthy! Is her hair getting longer? Sarah's starting to grow a mullet, unfortunately. It's short in the front but long in the back. The nurses said her hair would probably fall out and grow back in but it hasn't yet, and it keeps getting lighter. It looks almost red in the sunlight.

*As for me*...
Since we're self-pay, I plan to see if the anesthesiologist will offer a discount on the bill. My OB and the hospital did so it's worth a shot. I just think it's funny that I paid my OB $2,500 for 9 months of care and am paying the anesthesiologist the same amount for 15 minutes. That's where the money is at!

I co-sleep in the same position as Brittany. I'm usually on my side and she's either on her side facing me, or on her back. I've been trying not to co-sleep anymore because she really is a noisy sleeper (it's bad enough when she's in her bassinet next to the bed) and it wakes me up every few minutes. I still bring her into bed with me first thing in the morning for cuddles, though.

Last night was good and bad. I shouldn't have said that her growth spurt was over because she cluster-fed from 6:30-9:00 last night. I literally could not leave the couch for more than 15 mins at a time and wanted to rip out my hair by the end. Every time I thought she was done, she would start fussing and rooting around all over again. The good part is, she slept from 9pm-1am, 1:30-4:30, 4:45-7:00, and finally 7:15-9:30. 

I got up by myself at 6:30 and sat on the patio while eating a bowl of ice cream for breakfast. Best morning yet. :lol:

No updates from Sarah yet?!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am still eagerly waiting to hear from Sarah too!! Hope she is ok. 

Beau's hair does seem to be getting longer at the back. I have also been told by people that her hair might fall out and grow back or it will turn light ect ect.... but it might not! I think her hair will stay dark. She has dark hairs on her arms too bless her. 

Defo worth trying to bring that price down, you won't be losing anything :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've anxiously been waiting for news on Sarah too. Hope everything is going well for her.


----------



## MrsHippo

If you haven't already seen on Facebook, Sarah had a little girl :o)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had a last minute feeling that your baby was a girl! Awwwwwww!!! I'm so pleased for you!! Can't wait to see pics of little Isabelle and hear about the birth, weight, etc!

*Lauren* - Aww glad Beau had a better night. Do you think she's settling into a routine?

Yeah, I really think we're not doing it sensibly as we're both getting up with Tyne when he wakes up - we need to start taking it in turns so that one of us is getting sleep at least.

Tyne is definitely a Mummys boy!! He cries SO much whenever Jon changes him or tries to settle him, but as soon as I do it he stops!! :wacko:

I actually am finding it easier with Jon being at work! It seems to make it easier when its just you doing things, I think its just a "Too many cooks" thing - when there are two of you sharing the tasks I find it gets confusing to know whats been done and what needs doing, whereas this week its just me so I know whats been sterilised, how many bottles are ready, what time his next feed is due so I can prepare it in plenty of time so he's not crying for it, I know where I've put everything so when he needs changing I can go straight to what I need without wondering where Jon put the nappies etc etc! 
Its definitely more straightforward! And Tyne sleeps all day long - so he literally only wakes for a feed and a change, which means for the rest of the time I can chill out!

You'll be fine when Adam goes back to work. I think the thought of it is much scarier than the reality!

Aww lovely pics of Beau! I love the first one especially, they look so different when they're awake don't they?!! 

My niece's hair was as dark as Beau's when she was a baby, she's 5 now and its sort of between dark blonde and light brown. But her parents are both blonde....you're very dark aren't you? If so, chances are Beau will stay dark! I think she might do as she looks like she has quite dark colouring. 

*Brittany* - I think it takes up to 6 weeks for the uterus to contract back down to normal. They say here to go for your post natal at 6 weeks post partum because thats when everything should be pretty much back to normal again.

Yeah Jon is the same, he just can't seem to function of a night once you wake him. I'm not saying I'm much better at it myself, but I'm definitely more patient after being woken than he is!

I hope little Aiden is doing well!

*Lindsey* - Yeah I know what you mean :wacko: Like you said, I'm sure we're just not thinking about the things our OHs DO for us and the babies and I know its hard on them too, but I do think he just doesn't try as hard as he could do sometimes. But then I guess I'm my own worst enemy coz most of the time I'll see that he's doing something wrong or not in the way I would do it, so I'll just take over and do it for him to save time - I really need to stop that.

Aww I'm glad the Colic Calm is helping Sarah! Hope she's doing well :)

Tyne is growing a little mullet too lol. Its getting REALLY long at the back!!!

I hope you're able to get some sort of deal on that bill!

Sarah's sleep pattern the night before last sounded great! I hope she keeps that up for you!

Ice cream for breakfast?! lol!

*AFM* - we had a much better night with Tyne last night. We went up with him at around 1.30 am after his feed. He woke up at 3.30 and 5.10 for feeds but went straight back to sleep after them - then we woke for a feed again at 6.30 am and afterwards I laid him next to us in bed, and he slept until 11.30 am!!!! Straight through! I couldn't believe it!!

Since then I've bathed him, and got him dressed and he's zonked straight back out again! Tried to give him a feed but he's just not interested, he's out for the count! :/

At least I feel slightly more human though after getting some decent sleep!

I'm feeling really fed up though appearance-wise - I make sure I get dressed and put my make up on every morning incase we get unexpected visitors, but I feel like my skin is a mess, my hair needs washing again and I don't know when I'll get the chance to do it, and I am DISGUSTED by the stretchmarks on my stomach which seem to have appeared from nowhere as I didn't have anywhere near this many when I was pregnant! :/ They must have appeared as my stomach has shrunk back down but seriously - there are about 20 of them, they are disgusting. 
I had a big whinge last night about how I'll never be able to wear a bikini again :(

I want to go and treat myself to a facial and a spray tan but I feel like I'd be too embarrassed to let a beauty therapist see my stomach in this state!! Plus I'm not sure if I'm allowed to get a spray tan because of my scar?! 

*Random question* - Does anybody know when a babies eyes can change colour?! I know they're all born with blue eyes and they can change, but I have no idea when they would change if they're going to!
I'm curious about Tyne's eye colour as I have blue eyes and Jon has brown - I want to know what colour they're going to be lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

Huge post from you today Hayley :) 

I am sure I will settle in to a routine of my own once Adam is back at work. The health visitor came today and she said its like starting a new job - everything is new, you don't know quite what your doing and have days where you feel like giving up and walking out but you soon get used to it and eventually it just becomes second nature. 

Adam and I don't have any problems sharing the work, all bottles get cleaned and sterilised in the morning then boiled water is put in to the bottles and left on the side for her feeds throughout the day, just a case of adding the powder and warming up. Nappy changes we seem to take in turns and everything is always in her changing bag which is close by. Once her nappies are running low in her bag I will just top them up, same with wipes and cotton wool ect. Then once either one feeds her we tell one another what time it was and when we think she'll be due another. So we haven't had any problems whatsoever. Think that's why I'm worried once he is back to work... I will all of a sudden have to do everything rather than it being shared. 

As for their eyes, they actually change over the course of about a year. So you will probably notice them changing over the next couple of months but they are likely to keep changing for a while. To predict the colour you have to look at the colour of yours, jon's, your parents and his parents. Say if everyone had blue eyes he would most likely keep his, if the majority is brown then they will most likely be brown. If however, it's half and half, brown is the more dominant colour so chances are they will be brown. If any of that made sense lol? You can look it up online if my version doesnt :) 

We had a good night last night, put Beau to bed around 9:30 but as usual she takes a while to settle so we had her up a few times for feeds ect but as soon as she starts falling asleep we pop her back in to bed. Last time she was up was about 11:30 so we went to bed with her. She slept through until about 3/3:30, up again at 6 then I actually got up to an alarm at 8:45 and she woke about 9. So I think she did really well. Well, I nearly ruined that by getting up in my sleep thinking she needed feeding so was up with the kettle on and Adam come in to me like 'what you doing' lol. I knew I was up and what I was doing but had no reason to be doing it. She was only fed shortly before and was fast asleep!! :dohh:

I have been super tired today and have slept on and off for the majority of it. My stomach is achy too. Think it might be because we went in to town yesterday for a couple of hours. Most walking around I've done since the op then was up doing housework this morning.
I am still bleeding too, some days it's really light and others it's really heavy. Driving me mad. The health visitor said I will be due a period between week 4 and 6. If I was bf constantly then I wouldn't have one, I only express once or twice a day. But at the moment I cant see the end of this bleeding! 

Hayley, you should be fine going for the spray tan as long as you keep the scar covered up. I can't imagine washing it off afterwards causing problems either. When did the other stretch marks appear? I don't have any. My belly button looks a little strange, the area around it looks dark and I still have that brown line. Belly seems to be going down ever so slowly too but I hate how it hangs over at the front! I'm hoping that it doesn't take much longer to short itself out. 
Oh and don't get me started on hair! I only went and lost my hair brush, found it yesterday (had been out to buy another a couple of times but forgot!) but from the day I went in to labour until yesterday morning I hadn't been able to brush my hair!! :O I still washed it a couple of times but just had to wrap it up in a bun to hide the mess.... So ashamed lol


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up but I hope all is well with each of you- and your babies! Now I can join the club and what a surprise for everyone I think that we turned out :pink: Simon and I almost died of shock!!!

Thought I'd share a few details about Isabelle's birth with you- some good and some not so great!

Tuesday we went for induction and I was 1cm dilated and high and firm. I got my pessary and by about 7pm I was having regular 'tightenings' which were about 2mins apart and lasting 40secs. Had a bath and they eased off so I got a little sleep. Wednesday morning we were moved to delivery so I could be started on a drip. Check said I was less than 2cm and still high and firm :cry: so they started my drip, and after some discussion they also ruptured my waters at around 10am. By 12 I was having regular contractions that were bad enough that at 1pm I started on gas and air (flipping heck that stuff is strong!) it only helped a certain amount though and I was gagging for my next cervix check at 2.30pm- if I was 3cm I could have an epidural, if I was 4cm I could have remifentinal (which is like pethadine but wears off after 2mins) I was 4cm so opted for remi, and good god it was amazing!!!!! Just totally sent me to sleep during each contraction and then between each I was normal(ish!) checked again at 4pm as I started to feel the urge to push and in that 1.5hr I had gone the whole way to 10cm!! So I started some pushing but not much happened. I kept going but Izzy's heart rate started to drop so in a flash the room filled with drs, neonatal nurses and more midwives. Decision was taken that I needed episiotomy and she needed ventouse to get out. Most scary time of my life as Simon and I were just so confused about what was happening, and I was terrified as before that it had all gone so smoothly. Drs were excellent though and we got her out at 5.54pm. She had some oxygen and I literally collapsed. I was just lying on the bed totally out of it as I lost quite a bit of blood. Delivered placenta etc but was still totally out of it, and only starts ed to come round when she was eventually given to me after 45mins (Simon had her before that) I was stitched up and eventually felt much better. 

Or so I thought! At about 8.30pm the midwife took me to the shower, where I promptly passed out in a pool of water mingled with my own blood :sick: then after 5 mins they managed to get me up, and I fainted again and came round in recovery position vomiting. Two more attempts to get me up failed and ended up with me passing out again until four midwives eventually basically threw me onto the bed. 

Turns out my iron is so low I need a transfusion- which I've been having all day, and that's why. So i can't get out of bed myself- have to get help everytime I need to pee, can't get up to get Isabelle from her cot it get any of my things so its been tough going when Simon hasn't been able to be here. 

Overall she is doing perfectly though and feeing like a champ! She's super greedy! But I'm happy with that as I have to start more antibiotics which may not be suitable for breast feeding so trying to get as much into her as possible now just in case we end up having to stop. 

She is currently asleep on my chest as good as gold! Long may it last! Love to all!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Sarah :hugs: so sorry you had a rough time with the iron levels. Hopefully the transfusion will make you feel much better!! Congratulations on the birth of your little GIRL though :) how sweet, can't wait to see photos of her. How much does she weigh? Xx


----------



## doggylover

She weighed 7lb 10oz so not as huge as was predicted! She's actually too little for the size one nappies and clothes, but I know she'll grow ASAP so not too worried! Especially with all the eating she's doing!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Congratulations Sarah!! I guess my theory about the overdue babies being boys was wrong. Glad Isabelle arrived safely and that you're doing okay. My iron ended up a bit low after delivery too but not low enough to need a transfusion. I remember the nurses taking me to use the bathroom after I was all stitched up and I was feeling so nauseated then I got really dizzy and almost passed out. When I recovered the nurses were telling me how calm I was which I was glad to hear for DH's sake. After I got the epi I was shaking uncontrollably, I guess the shaking is a side effect, but that really freaked DH out. I can only imagine how worried he would be if I actually passed out.

Anyways, I think Aiden is going through a growth spurt. He's been wanting to nurse nonstop the past couple of days. I'll feed him put him in his bed and the second I put him down he'll wake up and start screaming like he's starving. He did have a decent stretch of time last night where he wasn't up but we let him sleep with us so I think that's the only reason I wasn't up all night. This has definitely been exhausting. I woke up today wishing I wasn't a mom so that I could go somewhere far away where there wasn't anyone depending on me. :( I know a lot of these feelings are due to sleep deprivation and hormones but it's hard not to feel overwhelmed when he's like this.

I think I want to start pumping but I'm not quite sure how to go about it. Do y'all pump after feeds or do you do it in between feeds. I feel clueless.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - lol! I tend to write posts in stages these days! I start them one evening and they end up not being finished and posted for about 24 hours so I just keep coming back and adding to them when I get a minute free! lol.

I'm just REALLY obsessive compulsive so I prefer to do things on my own, my own way - I'm the same with everything. Housework, cooking, etc. I like to just be left to get on with things myself! If people try to help me I find it more of a pain!
Jons way of doing things is different to mine - like for example, if the wipes in his changing bag run out I will go and get more and replace them RIGHT away so that I know its done. I can't relax until I know that job is done.
But he won't - he'll just "remember" to do it later. Which doesn't help me, coz in the meantime I'll have started to change the baby and then realise halfway through that there are no wipes in the bag! It just annoys me too much - I'd much rather do it all myself! That way I know everything is where I like it, how I like it, etc lol.

Wow I didn't realise the eyes could take a year to change colour! I assumed it would be over the course of a few weeks! 
My families eyes are all blue, Jon says his parents had blue eyes too but he and his brother both have brown eyes. So chances are Tyne's may stay blue, but I'm interested to see! They are VERY dark blue at the moment, much darker than mine. 

I hope you're feeling better today? I know what you mean, I have found the bleeding to be the worst part of the whole birth thing! Its just been so much heavier than I thought and so unpredictable! I keep thinking its stopped and then it hasnt!

Mine did stop for a day this week, and then started again much redder and thinner - my midwife said to count this as a period. She said I may not have ovulated but its better to count it as a period so that I know where I am with keeping tabs on my cycle getting back to normal. :shrug:

*Sarah* - Massive congratultions!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so pleased Isabelle is finally here and is healthy!! She's so cute!
Lovely weight too, see...not the mahoosive baby you were thinking at all!!!! Yay!!!!
Your birth sounds quite traumatic, bless you! Must have been so scary for you and Simon with fainting etc! :/ I'm glad you're doing better now, are you still in hospital?

Hope you're having lots of lovely baby cuddles and are feeling well! :)

*Brittany* - Aww Brittany, I think these days are going to come and go for all of us when we find ourselves wanting a little break from the whole "Mummy" thing just to be able to have a rest! It is hard going not getting enough sleep and having a little person to care for!!!

Hopefully you can catch up on sleep when Aiden sleeps today and will feel better! :hugs:

I can't help with the feeding I'm afraid, but hopefully Lauren will be able to help as she expresses I think.

*AFM* had another better night with Tyne. He woke up at about 5 am, and about 7 am for a feed - then I did my usual thing of putting him in with us for cuddles after his 7 am feed, and he slept again until around 11am!! I could get used to that routine lol.

I have been feeling really tired and run down today though, luckily Jon was off work so I have had a day of pure rest!!! He has looked after Tyne all day while I have slept, so I'm feeling a bit more human now.
My nice peaceful was almost ruined as we had two lots of visitors call in, but I just had Jon tell them I was asleep and he wasnt waking me up!!! I'm OVER visitors just dropping in unannounced all the time, I can't be bothered anymore!!!


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, congratulations on your baby girl! What a sweet surprise! The low iron and transfusion sound scary but I'm glad you're okay and recovering and enjoying your new little family. I saw the pictures you posted on Facebook and Isabelle's absolutely gorgeous! I love her name, too! :)

Brittany, I feel you on the cluster feeding. We've been through it a few times. She was seriously eating every 15 minutes for hours on end and when she wasn't on my boob, she fussed. I felt glued to the couch and was getting very depressed and wishing I could just get away. BUT it means your baby is normal and healthy, and the whole process is stimulating your body to make more milk. It will pass. Aiden will return to his normal routine and maybe even sleep longer afterwards. Hang in there! :hugs:

I've only been using one breast per feeding so I pump the other one when she's done. I read that your supply is highest between 1-5am so I tried it out this morning. I fed her at 1am and then pumped the other side. I did the same at 4:30am. I got about 7oz total (she usually eats 3oz at a time).


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, as Lindsey said, your milk is at its highest during the night - apparently that's why most babies are awake more then too as they know somehow :s I also read that pumping is good once you've fed baby too. I don't express much, tends to be an ounce/and a half... I'll only pump once or twice a day though and the rest of the time she is on formula. Giving her that bit of milk makes me feel better. Tell you what though, cleaning and sterilising the pump and all it's bit everytime is annoying. Can't imagine how much of a pain it would be if I expressed more. And don't worry about feeling the way you have done, it's totally normal. Breast feeding is much harder than bottle as its more demanding. You should be proud of yourself for doing what you have so far. You will find expressing much easier though as you can share feeds and you know exactly what they have taken in too. When they are suckling it's so hard to know whether they have drank enough. Think a lot of babies like comfort sucking too so they will be latched on, suck a little but not actually feed that much and before you know it they want more. 

I love seeing everyone's photos on Facebook, I can sit and look at them for ages (sounds weird hahaha) but knowing that we all went through it together and had these little babies is amazing and seeing how happy everyone is puts a smile on my face :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for the advice about pumping. May give it a try tonight depending on how things go. I was reading that typically growth spurts last about 2 to 3 days so I will hopefully not have much longer of this. Well until the next growth spurt that is.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi everyone :) 

So we got our hospital appointment through today for Beau's hips, it's on Tuesday afternoon. We are having her registered Tuesday morning too. I'm hoping her hips are sorting themselves out, she has been stretching them out quite a bit recently... I'd hate for her to have to wear a harness :( 

She was really good last night too, went to bed at 10, took about half an hour to fall asleep, didn't wake up until about 3:15 then again at 5:30. Once she went to bed after that last feed we had to wake her up about 8 as we needed to tidy up for a viewing and had to get her fed and changed ect. Today we have been out to visit a couple of family members and went to pizza express for some food :) tomorrow I think we are just going to chill out, although saying that, I need to pop to a shop... I hate not being able to drive!! I don't know what I'm going to do next week, I can walk around but not far as I get really sore. I'm going to end up catching buses!!


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> Congratulations Sarah!! I guess my theory about the overdue babies being boys was wrong. Glad Isabelle arrived safely and that you're doing okay. My iron ended up a bit low after delivery too but not low enough to need a transfusion. I remember the nurses taking me to use the bathroom after I was all stitched up and I was feeling so nauseated then I got really dizzy and almost passed out. When I recovered the nurses were telling me how calm I was which I was glad to hear for DH's sake. After I got the epi I was shaking uncontrollably, I guess the shaking is a side effect, but that really freaked DH out. I can only imagine how worried he would be if I actually passed out.
> .

I have been shaking a lot, both when I was in labour and still now, and its horrid. Sounds like we ended up in similar situations post birth, and its definitely taking its toll on me now. 
Sorry to hear you're having some trouble with Aiden's feeding :hugs: I'm definitely struggling with the pain. My milk has just come in today and I am so sore with that and the battering my nipples are getting is not great. My midwife helped me with my latch but it still isn't perfect. 

Ladies reading about how you and yr babies are getting on is making me so sad :( I know this is our first full day home from the hospital but Isabelle refuses to sleep in her Moses basket or crib. We went to bed last night at 9.30 and I fed her for half an hour...at 1.30 we were still to-ing and fro-ing between her crib and our arms (and my boobs!) trying to settle her. It made me feel so awful listening to her cry when she was in her crib, so I could only leave her for less than a minute, and at one point I just burst into tears :cry:
So Simon took her downstairs after I fed her and she slept on his chest and in her bouncer for a bit, then he brought her back up to be fed, and the whole dance started again, so by 3.30am I came downstairs, and she slept on my chest until 7(in between feeds).
We've had so many visitors today (family, who have been sooo helpful too) and she is getting so many cuddles and I know she is only little and cuddles are what babies are for! But I want her to get some time to 'be alone' in her crib etc so she gets used to it. She will go for a stretch now, but certainly no more than half a hour
Please tell me it gets better and this is normal?! I feel so useless and helpless :cry:

Currently, our family left at 9pm, I fed her for half an hour, and she's now been in her Moses basket for a whole 10 minutes without huge incident! So I'm gonna grab a cat nap now!
Simon refuses to do the same though, so he isn't getting any sleep and is just zonked....

So sorry for the one sided post. I'm sitting here, top half naked, massaging my boob with one hand to relieve the engorgement, with the dog next to me. Motherhood = glamour, no?!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Sarah you poor thing :( when I was in hospital breast feeding and beau just wouldn't settle, she'd go to sleep for 20-30 minutes then wake up moaning and crying wanting feeding. It was then I gave in to formula because I was just so exhausted and physically couldn't cope, was by myself too so couldn't even get support from Adam as it was out of visiting times. I was in tears 1. Because I was exhausted and 2. I felt as though I had failed by giving her formula. She slept after having a little bottle though and I could sleep. Even now I feel guilty about giving her formula but at the same time I feel proud of myself for giving her colostrum/breast milk for the first couple of days and expressing a bottle or two a day for her. It works well for us, she sleeps well and overall is happy and healthy and most importantly, I feel happy. I think it's important to think about yourself as well as your baby. As I said in a previous post, breast feeding is so demanding and so many women struggle but please don't struggle to a point where you are unhappy. I know I keep going on about expressing but definitely give it ago, you might find it so much better. Especially because you know exactly how much bubs is taking in. 

Another option is to feed Isabelle formula at night, as many parents do, then breast feed in the day? 

Also, our first night was hard... Well it was for Adam as he dealt with her. But she was up every half an hour to an hour. You have to remember that it is all new for them too but they do settle. Of course we will all have bad nights but we will also have some good ones. 

They do say babies don't sleep well in baskets or cribs also, if she continues to not sleep in it you could always look at purchasing a hammock? Beau sleeps really well in hers once she is settled. She doesn't like being flat or her back for long periods of time unless she is in her pushchair so I think she'd struggle to sleep in her moses basket. 

And you should tell family/friends that you want a few days without visitors. We did and people respected that we needed that time to ourselves. Don't think you have to let them visit, they won't mind waiting!! 

I hope things become easier for you xx


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, :happydance: for a good night!! It sounds like you've had a nice day as well. When will you be able to drive again? Is it because of the C-section? Fingers crossed that Beau won't need a harness. You'll have to keep us updated. And I totally agree - it's so cool that we've all been chatting for this long and now have our babies.

*Sarah*, sending tons of hugs your way!!! My first few days home were a real struggle as I was exhausted from labor and the baby wouldn't sleep in her crib or pack n' play (or _any_ large, flat surface). She ended up either in bed with us or in her bouncer next to the couch. I eventually bought a rock n' play sleeper, which is snug and slightly elevated. She does well in that most of the time but still sleeps with me for at least one stretch of the night. Sarah also tends to sleep longer when swaddled (arms in). I think what you're going through is normal as the babies are not used to being away from us and have a lot of adjusting to do!

Ah, engorgement... I remember sitting upstairs, topless, crying because I couldn't get the baby to latch. I was frantically googling tips and tricks while Sarah screamed the house down because she was so hungry. Best advice I read was to express just enough to soften the areola so that it's easier for baby to latch. It really helped me. 

Here's hoping that Isabelle stayed in her Moses basket! If not, she will eventually. Don't worry! :)

If it makes you feel better, it's 2:30 and my little lady is taking her _first_ nap of the day. She's just such an active baby and as of a week ago, doesn't like to sleep during the day. We do tummy time, activity mat, sitting up, talking, walking around the house, quiet time in her bouncer or swing, and whatever else I can think of. Then I do the whole diaper change, feed, burp, rock to sleep but 10 mins after I put her down, her eyes pop open. She doesn't exactly fuss but she just will not sleep! And she still doesn't go more than 3 hours at night!! I should have known it would be this way when she was kicking me 24/7 in utero... :lol:

*As for me*, I slept from about 10pm-1am last night and that's about it. Sarah was grunting and straining so loud in her sleep that I couldn't get any rest between feeds. I seriously contemplated moving her bassinet into the hallway. We had two diapers blow out before 7am (hence the grunting and straining), plus I leaked milk all over myself and the bed _and_ she spit up on me 4 times (my fault). I guess I was due for a night like this as things have been going great.

She's also not giving me the opportunity to "sleep when she sleeps" today as she wants to be awake and involved in everything that goes on. Which is great because she's started smiling spontaneously and seems a little more responsive to the things we do! I just wish it also meant she would sleep longer at night. Maybe soon. She'll be 1 month old tomorrow and she visits the pedi on Wednesday. I'm excited to see how much she weighs as she definitely feels heavy!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Aww Sarah I think its perfectly normal.

Even now, Tyne doesn't sleep well of a night at all and he's 18 days old! - he's had one or two not too bad nights, but most of the time we're up and down with him constantly throughout the night - he won't settle in his crib for longer than half an hour or so, he just always wants to be either in our arms or in our bed! (Yet of a day he sleeps perfectly happily in his moses basket, his pram, his bean bag, his rocker...anywhere! So I don't necessarily think its about the bed as such...)

It is definitely hard going. Jon is like a walking zombie today coz he dealt with Tyne all of last night, and for some reason last night was particularly bad...he didn't sleep at ALL! 

I would say obviously do what feels right for you with regard to feeding, but don't assume that switching to formula will be the answer to getting Isabelle to sleep better because Tyne is and always has been formula fed and he's not a good sleeper at all! 

Nor is he a particularly good feeder - he doesn't take very much at all, he doesn't seem to stick to a routine when it comes to feeding etc either - sometimes he'll take 70 ml in one go and want nothing for four hours, other times he wants 10ml every half an hour! 

I think some babies just genuinely have a hard time settling of a night. I keep talking to the midwife about it and she keeps telling me its perfectly normal for a newborn to have their day and night mixed up, and he will settle eventually....so we're just waiting for that day to come! :shrug:

What does Isabelle wear clothes/blanket wise of a night? One thing I do find is that Tyne really likes to be kept warm and swaddled, he seems to really feel the cold easily and that disturbs him. 
One of the things I said I wouldn't do is swaddle the baby (coz its against the SIDS guidelines in the UK) but he won't settle any other way! :shrug:

I'm sure you'll have some easier nights soon, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren I hope Beau's appointment goes well and she doesn't need a harness!
You'll probably find you're much more able to walk around in a few days time. I was absolutely fine for the first 5 or 6 days, then I had a period of barely being able to move for about a week - for the past five days or so (so 13 days post partum) I've been absolutely fine, totally mobile, no pain whatsoever! So fingers crossed you'll be starting to feel better!

Lindsey - Eeek I hope you're able to get more sleep tonight!! It must be exciting that Sarah is so much more alert and doing more, but equally exhausting as it means you're not able to grab a nap while she sleeps in the day!


----------



## linzylou

I spoke too soon. Her nap lasted 30 mins before she woke up screaming for food. After 3 hours, she finally fell back to sleep after I bounced on my exercise ball with her in my arms. 

...just kidding. She's screaming again. I love my little turtle but I may very well lose my mind tonight!


----------



## doggylover

Not that I wish sleeplessness and the heartbreak of listening to our babies cry on anyone, but it is so good to know that this is normal! I felt like such a failure on Friday night for not being able to get her to sleep, which I know is silly, but its good to know I'm not necessarily doing something wrong.

That said, I'm so sorry to hear that both Tyne and Sarah aren't sleeping well. 

Hayley: its so great that Jon is able to take care of Tyne the whole night, at least when he is zonked today you will be brighter and he can get some sleep then. It sounds like he is eating like a breastfeed baby - however much he likes and whenever he likes it! Are you able to keep the formula you've made up if he doesn't eat it, or does it have to get thrown out? I heard there is some manic panic buying of formula at the minute and supermarkets are limiting how much you can buy? Something to do with china? 
That is so weird that Tyne will sleep anywhere during the day. It's great, but so strange that at night he won't. He must know that's when you need your sleep!!!
Isabelle wears a vest and sleepsuit at night (all day in fact- the poor child has piles of clothes but if they aren't dirty (I.e. pooed on!) then we don't change her much!) and I wrap a blanket round her. She is a massive wriggler, and likes having her arms free. They swaddled her in the hospital, and she wriggled free so quickly! But that was just with a blanket so maybe I should get a actual swaddle to try out. Like you, I said I wouldn't because of SIDS guidelines, but so many people DO swaddle so it can't be all bad.

Lindsey: I know exactly what you mean about the noises at night - Isabelle is the same. I never knew a baby could make so much noise! And because I'm constantly waiting for the groans and grunts to turn into cries, I can't sleep when she is making them either. 
Does the engorgement eventually settle down? As you mentioned, she had some trouble latching last night because I fed twice off one breast as it was much more engorged, and so by the time she got to the other it was rock hard, and she definitely had trouble latching. Thanks for the tip about expressing first :thumbup: how long did you do it for before she was able to latch more easily? 
It sounds like she is turning into a "proper" baby! Getting more involved in things and wanting to be a bit more active with play. And oh I'm sure her smiles are just gorgeous :kiss: in a way I can't wait to get to that stage, but it sounds like its more all consuming of your time as she is awake so much more, so it's a toss up!

Afm: we got much more sleep last night :happydance: the first two hours were the same dance as the night before - her in her crib crying with us trying to settle her, or me feeding her. Gave in at about 1.30 and she came into bed for two hours on my chest. But once she fed after that we popped her back into her crib and she SLEPT!! From just after 4.30 to 6 am! All on her own! I was so proud :kiss: and then I fed her again, and we both slept on until 8 :) and she's now asleep in her Moses basket downstairs! :shock: I think my milk coming in means she is a little more full and settled for now. Don't know how long it will last...
I'm panicking today however, (this is far tmi) as I passed a big clot this morning, the size of my baby finger. I phoned my brother to ask if that's ok, and he said keep an eye on it and if there are anymore like that I'll need to go back for a scan to see if there is any retained placenta. So now I am terrified, and convinced I will end up back in hospital and separated from Isabelle. I'm also now convinced I can feel pain in my lower abdomen- which I haven't at all before now so I don't know if its all in my mind or not. 
My midwife said she would phone me later to check how we are as she won't come to me today unless I need her, so I will mention it to her then and see what she says.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I passed a few rather large clots last week... And tmi but sometimes it wouldnt just come out, you'd have to physically pull it out ewww it was horrible. I also had pain in my lower stomach but wasn't sure if it was due to my op. I haven't had anything since last week/early this week. Think your brother is right and just keep your eye on it. I assumed mine was lochia... 

And yes Lindsey, can't drive for 6 weeks due to the section :( I hate being driven around by Adam so can't wait until I'm allowed to again. The midwife suggest 4-6 weeks but car insurance usually says 6 weeks. Some accept a doctors note though if your fit enough before so I'll see how I feel at 4 weeks and look in to it. 

We swaddle Beau, she hates her arms being wrapped up though so she is swaddled from under her armpits. She was also swaddled in hospital. We tried a sleepbag but it's too big for her hammock. We have a swaddle blanket from mamas and papas and she has a gro-swaddle which we brought a couple of days ago. It doesn't go up near her face so I'm happy with using them. We wrap her up before her last bottle as she usually falls asleep straight after the night feeds, wouldn't want to wake her by wrapping her up after. 

She was a little madam last night, kept up awake for most of it. She'd only sleep for about 2 hours. She drank loads last night too, we thought she might sleep longer because of it but ended up being opposite. When I was up at 5 she wouldn't go back to sleep so popped her in bed next to me... She was being SO noisy!! She was asleep but making all sorts of noises. I think she is constipated though :/ day before last she pooed loads but since then she hasn't been, so didn't do one yesterday... I think she is trying but not having much luck. Not sure how long to leave it before speaking to someone :/


----------



## doggylover

Lauren is your midwife still coming or have you been handed over to your health visitor? Either way, if you're concerned and she still hasn't pooed by later on today just give them a quick call- that's what they are there for remember! And worst case she will say "that's normal." And think you are a neurotic mother! But better neurotic than the alternative!
Maybe she is starting her growth spurt now? That could explain why she is eating more? (That said I blame everything on growth spurts as its pretty much the only thing I know about!!)
Thanks for the info about your clots as well. It's so good to have you lot to sound things off- I'm lucky I was pretty much the last to pop so I can steal all your knowledge! :haha:
It must suck having to be driven everywhere. 6 weeks seems like a long time as well. What is it about driving in particular that is bad? I guess maybe turning the wheel too vigorously could really wrench your area around your incision, which would be horrific.


----------



## MrsHippo

Well since posting my last thread she decided to go... And it kept coming :haha: changed her nappy twice in about 10 minutes!! Poor thing. We were discharged from the midwife on Friday but said we are still under their care for 28 days or something like that? But I think the health visitor is main point of contact. She came round on Thursday and is really nice, said she was a nurse, went on to be a midwife then went back to uni to become a health visitor. So hopefully she is quite knowledgable lol. 

Apparently it's the leg movement when driving. You have to be capable of an emergency stop or reacting quickly. If I was given the option of driving today id say no, it hurts just to walk up a flight of stairs, so can imagine using pedals in a car quite painful. But if I was to drive too early and ended up in an accident my car insurance wouldn't cover it. 

I'm glad we can all speak to each other too, nice to know we aren't going through everything alone :) 

I signed up to that sure start, anyone else done it in UK? My health visitor said you go to classes for baby massages and stuff like that.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* Aww I'm glad you and Isabelle had a much better night! Those sleep slots sound like bliss! hehe!

Yeah I was reading in my Bounty book last night (the one that came in the pack I got at the hospital, has anybody else read theirs!? i actually found it pretty informative/helpful!) that apparently they now recommend for bottle-fed babies to be fed in the same way as breast fed babies - as in, baby led feeding or "feeding on demand".
It was warning against trying to get them to stick to a "feeding by the clock" routine - I'm not sure I like the idea of it as feeding by the clock would be MUCH easier when it comes to sleeping! But at least it shows me that how Tyne is isn't unusual - I guess he's just made his little mind up that we're doing baby-led feeding lol.

Do you know, I keep getting emails from Cow & Gate and Aptamil with subject lines like "Baby formula availability" and I haven't read one of them! I had no idea there was a shortage of formula until you just mentioned it! I really should start reading my emails :/

Tyne is on SMA - we just buy one tub at a time and it lasts for almost 2 weeks at the moment, and we buy multipacks of the ready made bottles to use at night time - so we haven't had any issue with getting hold of any yet *fingers crossed*

Tyne wears the same thing of a night - he also likes his arms to be free. I mentioned it to my midwife and she said swaddling isn't recommended but if I'm going to do it then just do it loosely so that he can throw the blankets off himself if he wants to. So thats what we've been doing, using a cellular blanket - but I swear sometimes I think he's not settling coz he's too cold.
He just loves being really warm :wacko:

I bought one of the swaddle bags but he wouldnt entertain it at all! I think the material was too light for him. We have gro bags but my midwife told me not to use them until he's a couple of months old - all the information is so conflicting, as on the bags themselves it says suitable from birth! :shrug:

As for the clots, I passed a few big ones too! I had the same fear of ending back in the hospital! They told me not to worry about them unless they were bigger than a 50 pence piece - and if they were, to keep them and show them to the midwife. (Gross!)


*Lauren* - I bought some of those swaddle blankets from Mamas & Papas but Tyne hates them! Mine are really light fabric though, I think thats why. I'm gonna try and take them back.
I can't wait to start using the sleepbags, I think they'll be much easier!

Tyne doesn't always have a poo every day, I mentioned it to my midwife and she said its normal for them to go up to 48 hours. Anything over that and we should let them know apparently. 
Tyne is the same way though - he doesn't have a dirty nappy for what seems like ages, then he fills 3 nappies in a row!!!

Has Beau's cord fallen off? My midwife won't discharge us yet coz Tyne's cord hadn't come off when she was last here, but it came off last night so I'm hoping she'll discharge us on Tuesday. 
The health visitor is coming to us on Tuesday too, I hope she's nicer than the midwife!

I haven't signed up to Sure Start but only because our nearest centre to my parents house is in a really scummy area and there's no way I want to go to any classes there! Once we're back in Devon I'll probably sign up then. 

*Lindsey* - Aww I hope Sarah slept more for you in the end last night!!

*AFM* - another nightmare night with Tyny Tot!! He point blank refused to sleep last night ...at all!!! He was feeding fine, but wanting it every hour again - but still refusing to drop off to sleep after a feed. Just laying there all wide eyed!

I eventually gave in around 6 am and put him next to me in bed, he zonked out and woke up at NOON!!! Honestly...he is the oddest baby!!!

I'm so fed up at the moment. I went to try on outfits yesterday for Tyne's christening as its two weeks from today! And omg, what a nightmare - I thought that, because my pre-pregnancy clothes seem to fit me ok, I'd be fine to try on dresses in my normal size - err NO!!!! 
So depressing, none of them would zip up. My chest was the main problem - I thought my boobs had gone back to normal size but apparently not!

I wanted to start a diet today but I can't go shopping because my sodding car failed its MOT and its going to cost me about £250 to get it sorted and back on the road. So me and Tyne are stuck in the house all day on our own where there's nothing for me to eat except easter eggs!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear about your car Hayley, the bit about the Easter eggs made me laugh a little though :)

I didn't get a bounty pack :( the bounty lady kept coming to see me in hospital but everytime was a bad time... 

Beau is on aptimil and we picked some more up today, didn't notice a problem with supply. We did read about people panic buying as the Chinese were buying loads and sending it to china due to ours being better than theirs or something. I personally haven't worried about it, the supply will always be there - if there is a shortage it will be us causing a problem by panic buying, not the Chinese. We go through about 1 a week at the moment, just upped her amount to 3 ounce from 2. 

Her cord fell off on Wednesday, so glad as it started to look horrible. Hers was cut really short though so you couldn't really call it a cord lol. Hopefully you will be discharged soon now Tyne's has fallen off. 

We feed Beau on demand, I only wake her if she has gone 4-5 hours without a feed or if I need to go out. I don't mind feeding her while we are out but it's difficult if we are driving. 

Oh and thanks for the info on poop, I dont know what is usual and what isn't.


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit awol! I haveb been updating my journal when I can though and have now atarted a Parenting Journal - scary! 

Eva is doing well, a lot better since she's been on her medicine.

We've now swithed to formula feeding (also Aptimil) as we were both getting overtired and upset at each feed time - I was also getting upset inbetween feeds, dreading the next one coming.

She switched over fine and has been doing a lot better since.

Im hoping she's put some weight on this week as all her clothes are too big for her. Itry and dress her in the smallesr ones we have but theres only about two outfits that actually fit her ok-ish!

We feed her on demand but she tends to feed every 4 hours, has done since day 1 and takes 4oz a time. I think shes going through a bit of a growth spurt though as the last couple of days she sometimes only goes 2.5 - 3 hours between?

We seem to have a nocturnal baby though and she prefers to be awake during the night :dohh: She wasnt too bad last night - feeds at 10pm, 2am and 5am but stayed awake till 6. OH gave me a lay in this morning and did her 8am feed and took her downstairs. 

Even though im not breastfeeding, I still do the nightfeeds. When he goes back to work this week I'll have to do them on my own anyway! 

Busy day tomorrow, Midwife in the morning and Healtj Visitor in the afternoon 

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

EDIT: Excuse the awful spelling - bloody phone!


----------



## linzylou

Sarah slept 3 hours at a time last night, which is better, and is napping today. I pumped this morning so Seth and I could enjoy a champagne breakfast on the patio while she slept. It was nice, except I'm such a lightweight after 10 months!! Getting ready to go visit my parents now. Hope everyone is doing ok, and I'm enjoying the updates on everyone's babies!


----------



## doggylover

*Laura* I'm so sorry to hear that breastfeeding was getting you so down. Definitely a great decision to change to formula so everyone is a happier bunny. And hopefully now you know she is getting a good amount she will start to chub out a little. That said, Isabelle isn't small (she's down to 7lb 6oz) but very few of her clothes fit well. All her vests are ok,mug the sleepsuits dangle off her legs, and her hands are constant missing in the arms! I'm not sure if she just has weird sized limbs though :haha:

*Lauren* ugh glad to hear Beau's cord fell off - they really gross me out, and I am terrified of catching Isabelle's and hurting her. Has Beau got an innie or an outie so far?! 
From what I've heard, the supermarkets are restricting how much formula you can buy to two cans per customer. Which, as Simon said, is actually a LOT, and therefore surely not worth bothering about?! 

*Hayley* crap news about your car and being stuck in. Cars are money pits, I hate when it gets to service time, or when you need new tyres. It pains me to pay that much for a car!!
I love the nickname Tyney tot!! Adorable! 
I put a cellular blanket over Isabelle too, and tuck it in so tightly she probably may as well be swaddled!! I agree that there is so much differing info out there - my grobags say 0-6 months, then in the fine print one is suitable from 8lbs and the other suitable from 10lbs :shrugs: I won't use mine until she is around 10lb just to be safe. 
Even my midwives give conflicting advice - one said use witch hazel on my pads for my stitches, and the next said never to do that. One said wake her after 4 hours to feed if I need to, the next said after 5-6. They need to get their information centralised and sorted lol! My SIL gave me the best advice which was "listen to it all, and then decide what is best for you and Isabelle and do that" 
Also, I did ask Simon if I should keep the clot to show the midwife and I thought he was going to pass out at the very suggestion :haha:

*Lindsey* a champagne breakfast sounds amazing!!! Lucky lady! We cracked a bottle at dinner tonight, and I had two sips lol! Followed by three glasses of water and two of juice just to make sure! Sounds like Sarah slept really well last night :thumbup: long may it continue!

Afm: we ventured out today! I've always wondered why people take newborn babies to the supermarket. Now I know. It's because it's the only place your stitches will let you venture without putting too much strain on yourself, while still getting out of the house! We went for a short walk as well to get some fresh air and sunlight, as Isabelle has a nice little jaundice tan at the minute. We've been sunning her all day so hoping she is looking better ASAP.

We also gave her her first bath tonight.......I almost cried as much as she did! I felt like we were torturing her! It was awful! Then when she was finished I wrapped her up in her towel...and she pooped. So dunked her bum and wrapped her in a fresh towel...and she pooped. Just used some wipes to clean that one. New towel...and she pooped again! So we got through 4 towels before we managed to get her dry!!!! I was so upset by the whole experience that I didn't dry her off quickly enough and the poor baby was shivering, so I grabbed a big blanket and we went off for a feed to calm us both down! I don't know who was more traumatised by the whole event, Isabelle or me! Luckily Simon was calm while she screamed and washed her well, and his parents were there to take pictures lol!
Now off for my own bath, and then try to get an early night. Please lord let her sleep well in her crib tonight.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, sorry to hear about the traumatic bath but it didn't half make me laugh... So sorry!!! Beau hated her first two baths but she had one yesterday and was fine. I filled that one up more than the other two so her little legs were floating in it. I get scared of her slipping off my arm in to the water!! I'm sure it becomes easier! Nice to hear you got out the house too, my first proper outing was to the supermarket. Nice easy walk around isn't it. 

Lindsey, your champagne breakfast sounds lovely :) I'm quite jealous! Glad Sarah slept well, bet you feel better after the longer stretches? 

Laura, nice to hear from you :) Glad Eva is doing well and happy to hear feeding is better. 

Does anyone else's LO trump a lot lol? Beau farts constantly!!! She is as bad as her dad lol. Sometimes you hear her moaning and has a quick cry then pfffft and all is better :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, so glad you have Beau's appointment scheduled. Hopefully you get good news.

I was told I can't drive for 2 weeks with my vaginal delivery. My first time back behind the wheel will be Friday when I take Aiden to the pediatrician for his 2 week checkup. I can't imagine having to wait 6 weeks to drive anywhere. :hugs:

As for passing gas, Aiden farts all the time! Some of them are really loud too. He poops a lot too. The first day in the hospital they want him to have 1 poop diaper and 1 pee diaper, Aiden had like 5 poop/pee diapers. I tell DH that he definitely got that from him. I also tell DH that my gassiness in pregnancy was all Aiden. :haha:

*Sarah*, In the hospital I had a night where Aiden did nothing but cry and cry if DH or I tried to put him in his bed (I guess around a day old the shock of everything kind of hits the baby and they freak out a bit according to my LC) and then when he went through his growth spurt he was the same. During this time I just nursed him in the side lying position (my LC recommended this to me in the hospital since being close to me is comforting for him) and just slept with Aiden next to me. Honestly, it was the only way I was getting any rest because before that all I wanted to do was cry. It does get better though. Aiden is now sleeping about 3 hours in between feedings during the night. I'm actually able to do things during the day rather then wanting to sleep every chance I get.

I also think the blood clot you found is nothing to be worried about. I was told not to worry unless I passed something the size of a golf ball. 

Aiden has hated every bath he has had so far. He is due for another one tonight (only allowed to bathe him ever 3 days until his cord falls out, not sure if you have different rules) so I'm sure we'll be dealing with a lot of crying from him tonight due to that.

*Lindsey*, I'm so jealous that you're getting smiles from Sarah. That is one thing that I'm so excited for.

*Hayley*, that's interesting that swaddling is not done because of SIDS by you guys. The nurses kept Aiden swaddled in the hospital here. I always find it interesting how different guidelines are in different areas.

I'm sorry you weren't able to find a dress for Tyne's christening. I tried on one of my pre-pregnancy dresses yesterday and was able to get it on but it was rather tight so that dress went back in to the closet and I grabbed one of my maternity ones instead. 

As for feeding, I was told to feed Aiden every 2-3 hours when I was in the hospital and that did nothing but cause me problems. Aiden simply didn't want to eat that frequently. I basically just wait for him to give his hunger cues and then I feed him. 

*Laura*, great idea switching to formula since breastfeeding was making you so unhappy. No reason to continue struggling when there are other options. :hugs:

*AFM*, We've had a great few nights with Aiden since he has gone through his growth spurt. He is in more of a routine of waking up every 3 hours through the night. So about 11, 2, 5, and 8 then we're up for the day. Not much of a routine during the day since some times he wants to go an hour between feedings, other times he wants to go 3 but that's okay. I just hope his night routine continues this way since I feel like I can actually function during the day since I'm sleeping decently through the night. Last night was actually the first night DH was able to get up every time I needed him to instead of me waking him up and then him going right back to sleep without doing anything. 

The bad thing about his night sleeping schedule is that by the time he is ready for his next feeding my breast is painfully full. Like Lindsey mentioned Sarah doing, Aiden only nurses off one breast before he is fast asleep. I'm thinking I'm going to need to start pulling my pump out at night so I can pump the side he doesn't nurse on once he's back in his sleeper just so I'm not waking up in pain. During the day I don't have too many issues. 

Yesterday, DH and I went to breakfast at the in-laws house. MIL is already harassing me about seeing Aiden/trying to make plans. She was telling me that DH's grandparents are coming out and they would like to see Aiden so she was telling me that she was planning to come out during the day with them on Friday. Not happening since I have an appointment with Aiden's pediatrician at noon that day but even if I didn't I find it rude that she just expects me to agree to her plans. I do things day by day with Aiden and if I happen to have a bad night with him the last thing I want is visitors. There is no planning visits ahead of time right now while Aiden is so unpredictable. Does anyone else have family that doesn't seem to get that?

MIL also kept saying that as soon as I start pumping I can drop Aiden off at her house for a whole day! He's only a little over a week old so her even suggesting that I leave him really irritated me. Not to mention, I only intend to pump when DH and I are going out somewhere since I'm not comfortable nursing in public and in the evenings so DH can do some feedings too.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, I'm not surprised your annoyed by MIL. I can't stand Beau being out my site, people have offered to look after her already 'in case we want some time to ourselves' which is fair enough.. But I don't want anyone looking after her! I'd hate it if people started making plans, like they have a right to our child. 

I was just reading a thread on the baby club forum about a MIL, there are so many opinions over them. Some say 'it's your baby, your rules' others say 'it's only fair that grandparents get to regularly see them'. I'm sorry but grandparents have no rights whatsoever. I have always kept to myself and I intend to keep it that way. 

Anyhoo, rant over lol. 

So Beau was registered today :) she had her hospital appointment too, her right hip has developed quite well since birth but her left is still loose and slips out of its socket :( so we have to go back either at the end of the week or early next (waiting for letter) but until then she has to wear double nappies. Poor thing :( while we were there, we saw a couple of babies with those harnesses on. They don't look bad but I'd hate for Beau to have to wear one. Even though I know it's for their own good, I'd feel bad if she couldn't kick her legs out - they can move them but can't straighten them. Just hope the consultant is happy for us to carry on using the double nappies, she is happy with them and you can hardly tell under her clothes.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - My sis said she wasn't given a Bounty back in hospital with one of her births, and she was able to claim it online through their website?
Think they just send you a voucher to collect one or something!

Coz the pack you get in hospital contains your voucher for the next pack you can pick up from Boots/Superdrug too - I still haven't picked that one up though!

Lol @ Beau's trumping. Tyne does it quite a lot too, I'm always surprised by how loud baby farts can be!!!


*Laura* - Lovely to hear from you! Had Eva gained weight?
I know what you mean, it can be a right pain with them not fitting into their clothes lol. I'm dying to see Tyne in his lovely outfits!

*Lindsey* - WOW, Champagne Breakfast sounds amazing! I'm jealous of your breakfasts - champagne, ice cream!! You know how to do breakfast properly lol!

I'm glad Sarah is doing well :D

*Sarah* - I cannot believe Isabelle is nearly a week old! The time goes SO fast doesn't it!!!

It is so annoying with all the conflicting advice, I agree! They really do need to just decide what their stance on everything is and all stick to it lol.

Have you used your Snuza yet? I haven't as I'm still worried about it not working properly - Tyne is in Pampers Micro nappies but they're still big for him and I;m worried the alarm would be going off all the time coz it won't be properly touching his tummy until he puts a bit of chub on!
Plus the fact that I'd have to get in through his sleepsuit, and then his vest, to get to the alarm on his nappy and turn it off freaks me out - I'm worried the fright of it going off in a false alarm while he's asleep would harm him?!

Oh bless you with the bath situation!! They DO get easier, I promise!!! Have you top and tailed Isabelle yet?

Tyne has always SCREAMED bloody murder at every bath time, but a few nights ago we bathed him and he seemed to love it - he actually fell asleep in it!!
I think its because I usually have the water a little teeny bit under the recommend temp coz I;m worried about overheating him - but this time I had it at the maximum warmth allowed and he was so much happier! I think he prefers hot baths, just like his Mummy! :D

*Brittany* - Aww I'm surprised you're not allowed to drive for 2 weeks. I don;t think they limit you on driving here after a vaginal delivery?!

Yeah it is weird how the guidelines differ on SIDS! I knew about it being different in the States as my friend lives there and she was telling me how they recommend swaddling there. They did here too until about 2 or 3 years ago! 
Yet they do still swaddle them in the hospitals here! Its very odd!

I'm glad Aiden is in more of a routine now! Tyne doesn't like routines for the daytime either, but I guess as long as they have something resembling a nightime routine thats the most important thing for now so we can get some kind of sleep lol.

*AFM* - We were discharged from the midwife today. I'm a bit concerned though, as she said that Tyne has an umbilical hernia :cry:

She was quite vague about it - she said its just one of those things, and that sometimes they correct themselves but sometimes they dont and I just need to make my Dr aware of it at his 6 week check and that they won;t do anything about it until he's 2 anyway.
I googled it and apparently its something they might operate on when he's older! :/

I really hope it fixes itself. I feel guilty about it coz I hadnt spotted it, but I'd never even heard of it before! According to Google its not usually painful, but still :nope:

We also met the health visitor today, she's really nice. 

Tyne got weighed again - he's now 7lbs 2oz, so he's gained a whole 3 ounces in 3 weeks lol. Bless him!

The last two nights he has been more settled of a night - he's waking up every 2 hours for a feed, but at least he's sleeping in his moses basket in between!

I still haven't found a christening outfit but I did buy some new jeans yesterday, and I actually have them on today! They're my normal size, so I'm quite happy with that. They're quite snug and not exactly comfortable but hey...I did them up without too much of a wrestle so thats good enough for me right now lol.

We found our venue for the christening party too, its a local community hall which is really pretty - all wooden high beam ceilings! So I'm doing a Vintage tea party theme, which I'm excited about!
I've ordered the cake and I've pretty much decided on Tyne's outfit, but I'm not going to buy it until the week before incase he has a growth spurt.

Oh, and my Dad took my car to his own mechanic to try again on the MOT before I paid out for repairs and it passed!!! :happydance: So yay, no forking out loads of money on repairs! Some good news at least! More money to spend on the Christening lol


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, glad to hear tyne is sleeping better and that he has put on a bit of weight :) Sorru to hear he has a hernia though :( hopefully it will sort itself out! I do know the operations are fairly straight forward unless they are big, I assume his is small with you not noticing it? But it's the thought of them having to go through it isn't it :( 

I'm dreading our doctors appointment because that's when she will have her injections :( 

I too brought some jeans today :) they are stretchy and soft so don't feel bad around my scar. They are a size 10 too :D which I am happy about. My belly hangs over slightly though so I'll be wearing baggy tops until that goes down. 

Look forward to seeing photos from the Christening :) what outfit will he be wearing? Is it a traditional christening outfit?


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I feel the exact same way you do regarding grandparents. Especially when it comes to MIL. She's been acting like she has a say in what we do with our son since she was told I was pregnant.

She also thinks she is better then us at everything. When she was at the hospital, Aiden needed a diaper change so DH was taking care of that. Well MIL didn't like the way DH was changing him because she started to push DH out of the way so she could do it! Thankfully she realized what she was doing and stopped but geez. Sunday DH was talking to her about the nurse complimenting him on how quickly he got Aiden's diaper after he was born. All MIL could say is that DH will never be as good as her when it comes to diaper changes. Ugh, diapers are not rocket science. :wacko:

Anyways, glad to hear Beau's right hip has developed well. Will the double diapers help with her left hip? Hopefully she won't need a harness.

*Hayley*, I'm sorry Tyne has an umbilical hernia. I'll have to look that up because like you I'm not really sure what it is. Hopefully it does correct itself.

Glad you found the venue for Tyne's christening party and that you won't have to spend money on car repairs now after all.

*AFM*, Aiden didn't stick to his routine last night. He did not want to sleep unless he was being held so I didn't get nearly as much sleep as I had the previous nights. FX'ed he sleeps better tonight because I'm tired.


----------



## MrsHippo

The doctor said the nappies will hold her hips in a certain position which will help the hip. But if it doesn't start improving that's when they'd put a harness on her. So we will see. Where we live in Nottingham we have two hospitals, both huge places but only one has a&e. I live 5 minutes to one, the other is a 15/20 minute drive... And the children's centre has to be at the furthest one!! This not driving this is so annoying, thankfully Adam had today off but the future ones he might not be able to attend as his work are strict. People keep offering to help me if I need to go out but I absolutely hate relying on other people and will do everything I can to not need their help. But my stubbornness means if Adam can't take me to the upcoming appointments I'll have to walk to the close hospital (even though a 5 minute drive, it's a 25 minute walk!) then jump on the free bus which takes you to the other. Oh how I hate excercise lol!! 

I hope Aiden sleeps better for you tonight.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren[/B - I missed your earlier post about Beau's hip, it must have gone up while I was typing!
I'm glad her right hip has developed well. Fingers crossed her left will too! I hope the double nappies help. One of my friends babies has the harness, like you say its for their own good but its more the thought of them having to wear it and being uncomfortable :/
Has anybody mentioned anything about any of the midwives taking responsibility for not realising Beau was breech? I just think its awful that you and her are going through this basically because somebody didn't do their job properly!

As for Tyne's hernia, I honestly had no idea what an umbilical hernia is or what to look for  
I'd never heard of it before the midwife mentioned it today and she really wasn't very informative about it. I googled it after she'd gone and found out a bit more about it, but I don't really know how you'd spot it physically - to me it just looks he's got a bit of an "outie" belly button?!  Looking at Google images, his is MUCH less obvious than the ones on there - so maybe its only a slight one?!
I don't know - I think I'm going to take him to the Dr to find out more about it, as she really didn't give me much information on it at all. 

What injections will Beau be having at her Drs appointment?

As for the Christening, I'm not buying Tyne's outfit until next week incase he has a growth spurt but the ones i've been looking at are all traditional yep! 
There are so many different kinds of "traditional" for boys though - there's gowns, sailor suits, or the satin Victorian style romper suits!
I'm torn between all of them lol. The one I like best so far is a satin sailor-style suit, ivory with baby blue piping. Its £90 though which seems a lot for something he'll only wear once, but we'll see!

Brittany - I hope Aiden sleeps better tonight! Its so hard when you're exhausted and they don't want to sleep *


----------



## MrsHippo

This is info on the injections at our 8 week appointment. We are seeing the doctor then to the nurse straight after. I don't like how they inject in their legs :( 

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/5-in-1-questions-answers.aspx

I just googled the sailor rompers and they are really cute :) 

If you thought his hernia was a belly button then it must be tiny! Beau's belly button is sort of half inny, half outy... Lol. No one has looked at it since the cord fell off, assume its ok though. I'll take a photo later lol. But I'd take Tyne to the doctors just for a once over, especially with the mw being pants!! I'm going to have to take Beau to the doctors about her eye I think. It's been a little gammy for a while now and isn't getting better.


----------



## Laura91

Im on my phone so sorry if I miss someone/something! 

ILoveLucy - Do you feed her from both breasts during one feed or just one breast? During the last week of me breastfeeding, I tried to average how long Eva would feed (30mins) and then did 15mins on each side with winding inbetween x

MrsHippo - Glad to hear Beaus hip's doing a little better x

Trumps - Eva seems to be full of them at the moment! I think she's got a little bellyache today though..?

Bathtime - She loves it! I don't know whether its related to her birth but she is so calm and just lays there. She likes to be fully submerged though with just her little face popping out :haha:

Weight - Went to the MW on Monday and my little chunk has put 8oz on in the last week! She is now 8lb 3oz so we were discharged :) MW was very pleased! 

AFM - Had a contraceptive nurse come out this morning and I've decided to go for the injection :thumbup: She asked if we'd tried DTD yet.. nope! I still feel like its a little early.. muxh to OHs dismay :haha: Has anyone actually braved it yet? 

:flower:


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* I haven't used our snuza yet either. I also don't feel like the nappies are sturdy enough at the minute. Plus with her cord still on I'm not sure where it'd go! Once her cord is off and we are into cloth then I think I will. Although like you say - didnt think of the hassle of it being under and vest and sleepsuit! We do use a movement sensor mat at night and its a god send for my sanity, so I am looking forward to getting the snuza on for downstairs naps once Simon is back at work as I am currently neurotic!
I think if you want the sailor suit for his christening definitely splash out! It's a once in a lifetime event, plus you could use it for more babies so it'd be a special outfit and an investment!
Maybe I can convince Simon to put a little more warm water in Isabelle's bath tonight as we head for round two on the bath front. I've been to traumatised to go again yet! 

*Brittany* sorry to hear about Aiden's bad nights sleep, hopefully tonight will be better. Could you maybe express a little from the breast Aiden doesn't feed off during the night just to relieve the pain, and then he would maybe latch more easily for his next feed and you could still feed him off that breast? Luckily Isabelle nurses so often (greedy!) that I don't have the same problem, and she is just now starting to take both breasts at some feeds, but how much she actually takes from the second I don't know. It's such a guessing game when bf!!
Sorry about your mil being a pain. I nearly had a heart attack last Sunday when my mum told me everyone was coming for dinner at my house that night (would have been us, my parents, my in laws, my sister and brother in law, my brother and sister in law and nephew! 11 people!) she said we would get take out, but it was the only time I have ever just said straight up no to something so easily. Logistically speaking I have nowhere to put 11 people for starters!
How is cloth diapering going for you?

*Lauren* yay for registering Beau! We registered Izzy yesterday so we now both officially have real, recognised little people!! Next step is the GP which is going to be a pain as we now live too far away to register her at my GP which I'm gutted about as they are amazing. I'm so pleased one of her hips is doing better, hopefully the other wont need too much intervention. Two nappies can also only be a good thing...double protection against poo-splosions :haha:

*Laura* dtd yet?! Omg no way! My stitches are still in there, and just the thought is painful :haha: We weren't active at all during my pregnancy, so it's been about...15 weeks maybe since we actually did dtd. So once I'm healed down there it's going to be a pretty big deal lol!
Big props to anyone who has dtd yet!

*afm* nothing much new. Isabelle is a week old today...where did that go?! She's still eat ing like a total champ, and sleeping well in between times. 
We've had a few insane nappy explosions yesterday and today, so I can't wait to get using my cloth nappies to hopefully safeguard against that!
In terms of leaving the babies, we left Izzy with my mum while we walked the dogs on Monday, for about half an hour or so. I fed her straight before we left thinking she would fall to sleep, but my mum said she was awake the whole time lol. She wanted fed again when I got back which I think was a comfort thing. But I'm more than happy to leave her with our parents or siblings at the minute (obviously for no more than an hour as she's such a greedy monkey she may need fed after that!). I was thinking about her the whole time we were out and wondering if she was crying, but I knew she'd be ok with my mummy!
We just did her second bath and I'm pleased to report it went much more smoothly!! Simon is amazing at bath time, and we stuck a nappy under her quickly when she got out of the bath in case of a repeat of the previous time- good job we did is all ill say!!


----------



## doggylover

A few quick questions for you more experienced mommas (since mine is the littley of the group!)

Firstly, how often do you bath LO?

Secondly, Isabelle is spending much more time awake already. What do you do with LO when s/he is awake? We have put Izzy into her bouncer with the toy bar, or we get her out for some snuggles. But I'm wondering when I should start stimulating her more, and what you ladies do with LO when they are awake and alert?


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, Hopefully there will be some improvement in Beau's hip before her next appointment. Also hope Adam is able to take you so you don't have to deal with the hassle of taking public transportation/walking.

*Laura*, Sometimes Aiden will eat from both sides, other times he'll only eat from one before falling asleep. Last night he ate from both sides just about everytime he woke up. 

Glad Eva likes her baths. Aiden's cord fell out Monday so we were able to give him his first real bath rather then a sponge bath that evening. He still cried but he wasn't screaming like we were killing him like he did with the sponge baths.

As for DTD, I'm not allowed to until 4-5 weeks PP. We're going to wait until after my 6 week PP checkup though. My doctor was telling me that it can take up to 6 weeks for my stitches to all dissolve so I'd just like to make sure everything is all healed up down there before doing anything. I couldn't imagine doing anything now anyways, I still have days where I'm really sore down there.

*Sarah*, I'm not really having issues with Aiden latching on, even when my breast is full. I am considering pumping from whatever breast he doesn't nurse off of though to prevent waking up in pain. I'm waiting to talk to my pediatritician Friday to see what she says before doing anything different though. 

Cloth diapering is going great. I know you have a lot of prefolds so I will tell you we had the hardest time with those. Aiden moves around so much that it's impossible to really use any of the types of folds with those diapers. So we just fold the prefold in thirds and place it inside a waterproof diaper cover. This is usually what we do at night since it's much faster then having to deal with the snaps and such that are on the fitteds/AIO's that I have for him. Plus I would hate to see what kind of snapping DH would do when he's half asleep (he does the diaper changes at night). I will tell you that I've only had one blowout and that was when he was still in disposables. No blowouts with the cloth. :)

Also, I would of had a heart attack if my mom just called me and told me a bunch of people were coming over for dinner. I find that really rude to not even ask you about it beforehand. Glad you were able to say no.

*AFM*, Aiden's cord fell out Monday so we were able to give him his first real bath that night (only allowed to give sponge baths before that) and Aiden didn't scream like we were killing him so that was a plus. Hopefully after a few more baths he'll find it enjoyable and we won't have any tears at all.

MIL is being irritating again. Sunday she tried to get me to agree to allowing DH's grandparents come out to my house during the day this Friday. I said no because I have to take Aiden to the pediatritician that day and don't have time to entertain people. I also told her that at this point in time, I can't really plan to see people and that we're just doing things on a day by day basis. The last thing DH and I want to do is have to deal with people because we agreed to something if we have a bad night with Aiden. She said she understood that things are so unpredictable with a newborn so I thought that was the end of that. Nope, she texted both me and DH today asking if we could come out Saturday so that DH's grandparents could meet the baby. Or she said if that didn't work they could come out here. So again she's trying to get us to definitely agree to some kind of plan which is frustrating me considering I had just talked to her about not being able to agree to any plans at this point since I have no idea how Aiden will be. Not to mention, I don't want visitors at my house right now anyways, especially without DH around to kick them out if they try to stay forever (assuming MIL would be coming out with DH's grandparents if we did that she would definitely try to stay all day). Am I the only one with irritating relatives?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, when Aiden had his cord in we were told to give him a sponge bath every 3-4 days. Everything I've read says even without the cord once or twice a week is more then enough since more then that can cause rashes/dry skin. So we'll stick with the every 3-4 day routine with baths until he's older.

As for awake time, I mainly talk/read to Aiden or we cuddle. I'll also move him around so he's not in the same room every time he's awake and therefore has different things to look at. Sometimes he's in his bouncer downstairs, sometimes in his pack n play upstairs, etc.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Laura* - I can't believe the nurse outright asked you if you've dtd yet! Seriously, is nothing private when it comes to pregnancy/childbirth?! lol.

We haven't yet but we have wanted to - I'm just insisting we don't yet as I chose to go on the pill which I started taking today, so we need to give it a week before its effective. I don't want any accidents!

*Lauren* - Ahh I see, its an 8 week appointment! Yeah I'm not looking forward to the injections :/ 

I think I'm going to make an appointment for Tyne with the Dr tomorrow. I hope Beau's eye gets better, definitely worth seeing the Dr if its worrying you.

*Sarah* - Love the new piccies of Isabelle, she is such a little cutie!

With bathing, I was doing it about 3 times a week but Tyne is starting to get quite dry skin so now we're just going to bath him once or twice a week and Top & Tail in between.

As for awake time, I was wondering this myself tonight - we just tend to talk to Tyne, I sing to him (he loves that! I have no idea, I do not have a nice singing voice! lol), and we lay him down in front of Baby TV with the lights off which he also LOVES. 
And we also try to sit him in different things and in different rooms so he's not bored - we alternate between his rocker and his swing, etc.

I've tried showing him toys and stuff and he's not interested at all at the moment!!! 

*Brittany* - aww I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time with relatives.
I only have one relative who's been stressing me out and thats my cousin - but thats more so coz she keeps turning up unannounced when she has a chest infection and bringing her kids with her who also have viruses! I have no idea why she thinks its ok to bring hers and her kids germs around my 3 week old baby! :wacko::wacko:

*Leaving The Babies* - Jon & I went out for the whole day today with Tyney! It felt very weird! I have no worries about leaving him with my Mum though, same as Sarah - I know he's in great hands! After all, she raised me and my sister so I know she's more than capable lol. She dotes on him!
We had a lovely day out shopping and I was able to find my outfit for the Christening, and we then had dinner out - we were out for about 5 hours altogether, I was dying to get home to see the baby by the end of it!!

*Periods* - My lochia stopped a few days ago and today I got fresh red bleeding and lots of cramping, so I'm pretty sure this is now my period! Does anybody know if we're allowed to use tampons for the first period?! I'm not sure if I should maybe just use towels this time?! I'm sick of wearing them though! :/


----------



## nuttynicnak

They said no tampons to me in case of risk of infection so not sure. Maybe just use towels?

I have my six week ch k next week. Wonder gat they'll do/ask me?


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls, 

Sex has been the last thing on my mind lol, I am still quite sore and tmi but I've been quite swollen - think its when I've been walking around. So don't quite fancy anything touching me at the moment :haha: 

Baths, Beau has only had a couple since being home. She has really dry skin so I don't want to make it worse. I'll wash her face with cotton wool regularly and her bottom end gets a good clean at every nappy change. I've been using baby oil for her skin but hasn't made a difference yet. 

Hayley, I was moaning about bleeding to my mum yesterday. I'm sick of using pads, hate them! But wasn't sure when I could start using tampons. My mum said she started using them a couple of weeks after and never had any problems. I'll be waiting for my period to start as the lochia is so unpredictable, it comes and goes!! But I think we are best double checking with a doctor or even the hv first. 

Made Beau an appointment with the doctor for this morning. Her eye is no better and now we think has developed thrush on her tongue!!! It's one thing after another lol. Worst part is, I didn't even know. I thought she had a milky tongue but my mum told me it was thrush :( so read up about it and it does sound like it. Apparently it's really common in babies under 2 months old because their immune systems are immature. So we now have gammy eye, dodgy hip, dry skin and now trushy tongue which can spread to her bottom and cause nappy rash if not treated straight away!! Poor thing. 

Oh and the double nappy thing definitely doesn't prevent nappy explosions - makes them much worse!! Think because it's all squashed it just rides up. Got to my mums yesterday (stupidly without a change of clothes) and the poop had spread all up her back and through every layer of clothing!! So we went to next and brought her some more clothes!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and quick question... Has anyone else gone cleaning crazy? Everytime I have time to myself, I clean. I was even cleaning the toilet with cotton buds earlier!! - around the seat where I couldn't reach. But even still. I just hate the thought of anything being dirty :/


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* I'm glad you mentioned thrush actually as I think I might have it. I was reading about it on the nipple/feeding end of things and I have some symptoms, but luckily Isabelle doesn't have the milky tongue (that I can see...) so I will mention to my mw and the if needed make a GP appointment too. I definitely don't want to spreading to Izzy, as it'll then bounce back and forward between us.
Last minute yesterday I grabbed a change of clothes for my change bag before we went out. Thank God! I need to be more aware of when I take the dirty clothes back out of the change bag clean ones need to go in!!!

Thanks for the ideas for awake time. I think once we are alone and Simon is back to work we will be able o get more of a little routine of different "awake activities". At the minute we are out and about a lot, so when I'm in more we'll be using some of your ideas :thumbup:

I also noticed Isabelle's skin was super dry today, so I have been slathering her with moisturiser, and will maybe hold off on the bath for another few nights.

She is cluster feeding again tonight - every hour for half an hour, so I literally half half an hour of being milked, then half an hour to run round and sort out the house after being out all day. She was the same last night but still slept well in the end, so fingers crossed its the same tonight.


----------



## linzylou

I've tried to reply to this thread a million times in the past few days... Sarah definitely keeps me busy!! I'm actually typing this one-handed. :lol:

*Lauren*, sorry to hear about the thrush! Poor Beau! I hope it clears up soon.

*Brittany* - Sorry Aiden didn't stick to his routine. :( My nights are still so unpredictable. And no, you're not the only one with irritating relatives! My FIL works down the street so he likes to give us a 5 min notice before showing up. I'm sorry you're having to deal with your MIL!

*Sex* - We gave in at 3 weeks. :blush: It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but it wasn't great, either. We've been too busy and too tired to try again.

*Bath Time* - I give Sarah a bath 2-3 times a week (and after a blow-out like this morning!!) but I do clean her diaper area and under her chin and neck several times daily. Her pedi okay'd the use of lotion now but he said dry skin is dry skin, is normal at this age and will go away in time. She really enjoys bath time, though.

*Awake Time* - I talk to her (pretty much explain everything I'm doing throughout the day), carry her around, snuggle on the couch, make faces, tummy time, activity mat, swing, listen to music, look at her mobile, visit friends and family (we've gotten better at going out on our own). Lots of hanging out. I'll prop her up on the bed while I fold laundry or set her in the bouncer while I shower. She's awake a lot more now so I've had to get creative.

*AFM* - Sarah had her one-month checkup yesterday. She was 7lb 9oz and 19" long at birth and is now 10lbz 4oz and 21" long! She had her second Hep B vaccine and slept for almost 5 hours afterwards, poor thing. Besides still being a little jaundiced (her eyes are a tiny bit yellow), she's doing great!

I visited my doctor the other day because I thought I might be experiencing a little postpartum depression. My anxiety is mostly related to breastfeeding, sadly. :( Sarah's in the habit of snacking all day/night, she'll eat for 5-10 mins every 1-2 hours. At first I thought it was another growth spurt except it didn't stop after just a few days. It was really starting to depress me because I felt like I was feeding her 24/7. After talking to the doctor, I think it's just a combination of hormones and lack of sleep and decided to wait until my six-week checkup to see if anything changes. I also decided to try a bottle of formula at night so that 1) I could get ahead of her with the pumping, 2) help her sleep longer at night. That backfired on me because it gave her horrible gas/upset stomach which has led to tons of crying (still dealing with it today). But at least I have about 20 oz of expressed BM now so that others can give me a break.

Now whenever she acts hungry within an hour of her last meal, I try to distract her, change her diaper, give her a paci, try putting her back to sleep, do anything to make sure she's actually hungry and to buy another 10-15 mins. She has a little bit of reflux and gas which her pedi said might make her want to nurse more often. It just sucks that a 2.5 oz bottle makes her sleep for 2-3.5 hours but my boob can't satisfy her for more than an hour. I don't want to exclusively pump (yet...) so I'll just keep doing what I can or just see if she grows out of it. :shrug:


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, I _wish_ I felt like cleaning! I've been managing about 1 chore a day. Seth is working from home right now so he helps a lot. Also, my mom is coming this weekend to watch Sarah at my house so that I can play catch up, especially since MIL is visiting again next week. I know I'll feel tons better once the house looks like it used to. Even if it doesn't last long.


----------



## doggylover

I am doing my normal amount of cleaning - it definitely helps me to feel "normal". Doing all my regular chores helps keep me same, weirdly, as I thought it would be the last thing on my mind. I try to do them when Isabelle is snoozing and Simon is watching her, or when they are having some cuddles, or if someone else is here and cuddling her instead. Just a little bit at a time to eat away at it all. With the dogs the floors get so hairy and mucky with paw prints!!

Lindsey, I think it is great that you went to the dr to discuss how you feel :hugs: I'm sorry you've been feeling so down, but definitely recognising it is the first step to starting to feel better. Not great news that Sarah didnt take well to the formula, but I read someone else saying it can take three days for them to adapt to a change in milk, so if it was just one bottle I can imagine it would be tough for her. 
Sounds like you and Sarah are very busy together! Did you get the sling you ordered? Are you finding it useful? We have a carrier, but I think Isabelle is a bit little for it yet, even though it says suitable from 7lbs. 

Afm: Isabelle peed and pooped on me this morning! I had just fed her and was changing her nappy. She has dry skin so I was giving her some naked time while I rubbed in some e45. (I should mention this was all happening on my lap, on my sofa! Luckily with a change mat down as I normally just put a muslin on my lap.) all of a sudden just this river of poop started flowing, and then the wee sprayed up, and hit me in the chest (which was bare, so all over my boobs!) I managed to stick a muslin over her to stem the flow, and carry her to the sink to shake it all off, before taking her to Simon, who was still asleep, and demanding he sort her out while I changed my pee soaked jammies! She ended up having a quick bath (and didnt scream!!!) and there we just poo everywhere!
She slept so well last night. Fussed until about midnight, then went down until 3am, fed, then down until 5.30am, and then she and I got up at 7.30am to let the dogs up - but I think she would have slept for longer. I'm hoping that's her first growth spurt over, as this morning she's been snoozing soundly in her bouncer.

We have no plans for today except to walk the dogs, which is great as we have been so busy lately I feel like we never just get to hang out. And when we do Simon is usually falling asleep, but last night Isabelle didnt cry at all as when she grizzled I fed her then changed her, so Simon slept pretty soundly all night!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, sorry to hear you've been feeling down :( I hope you start feeling better soon. Formula does make them gassy, Beau wouldn't burp everytime either but last couple of days she seems to burp more often. Hopefully that will stop her trumping as much lol. Nice to hear Sarah is putting on weight nicely :) bless her.

Beau seems more awake at the moment too and I feel as though I need to do something with her but not sure exactly what.... I talk to her, walk her around ect but feel as though I need to do more :/ 

She was up every 2 hours last night, compared to her usual 3-4 and because Adam was up at 4:30 for work, I had to do all night feeds. He can do an extra one tonight :haha: 

This morning was hectic, I had a viewing at 1 and another estate agent coming at half past (finally going on with someone else, yey!) and because I had a crap night I tried to stay in bed a little longer... Got up at 9ish. But as soon as we got up Beau started moaning.. And moaning...and moaning. She was awake for 3 hours, moaning for most of it. So I was getting stressed trying to tidy up and get myself ready for these people coming round. But eventually got there. Then I took her out on a walk while the agent was showing the viewer around, that was nice though. Bit of fresh air and excercise did us both good :) she has been asleep for around 4 hours now so will need feeding soon. 

Sarah, sorry you got pooped and peed on this morning lol. Beau has trinkled a few times, normally just covers whatever she is lying on but the other day I had her on the sofa, on her changing mat, I was kneeling on the floor changing her and pee went everywhere!! All over me, the floor, her mat, her clothes... Don't help that this happened during a night feed (while we were up, I wasn't actually feeding her at the same time :haha:) 

Adam just called me to say he is working away all next week :( I'm not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## MrsHippo

On the subject of peeing and pooping, just in the middle of changing a poopy nappy and she trumped and spurted poo at me... Then pooped some more. Once I cleaned her up she then decided to wee everywhere!! So after going through loads of wipes I just decided to bath her. Which she rather enjoyed bless her. Got some cute photos of her in her towel though :)


----------



## linzylou

Aw, sorry about the poop incidents!! Do they seem funny in hindsight at least? Yesterday Seth moved Sarah from our bed to her bassinet and when he pulled his hand away, it was covered in poop. I guess no one had heard her go or noticed that she was oozing out of her diaper. Sarah got a bath after that one! We were cracking up the whole time, though.

Sarah, I finally got my sling! Took 3 weeks. I've only tried it once so far and she screamed the whole time but it's easier to put on than the Moby. We'll keep trying because I'd really like to use it!

Lauren, what a crazy day! It sounds like you handled it well. I'm sorry Adam will be away next week. :( I've been dreading the day that Seth goes back to the office but at the same time I really enjoy spending time alone with Sarah. I'll miss the adult companionship for sure, though.

Well, Sarah must have heard me complaining because last night she only woke up twice between 9pm and 7:30am. It was amazing! I'm not expecting it to be like this every night but at least I know it can happen! I feel great today. It's been 2.5 hours since I fed her last and she just fell asleep... I'm in shock. Maybe it was just a phase? Keeping my fingers crossed!

I'm watching an episode of A Baby Story right now. This lady has _three_ sets of twins - six kids under the age of four! :wacko:


----------



## linzylou

Speaking of poop, what color is your baby's? Sarah had the yellow, seedy breast milk poo until I introduced a bottle of formula. Then it looked like peanut butter the day after and she was super gassy/fussy. I've been EBF for over 24 hours now and this morning it was dark army green!! Never seen that color before! Her pedi said not to worry unless it was red, black or white but still. I'm just wondering when the yellow poo will come back.


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey:*Isabelle's first few poos after the meconium were a weird greeny colour. I've heard that that is to do with them getting more fore milk than hind milk, but no idea if its true. I'm so pleased Sarah gave you a good night! Even one will make you feel more human and set you up to face anything she throws your way tonight! Fingers crossed its a repeat of last night though! Definitely preserver with the sling, once she is used to it she will love being so cosy next to her mommy! 3 weeks is a long time to wait though. I ordered some nipple soothers last Friday as I was sooo sore before we were able to amend our latch...they haven't arrived yet, and I'm not even half as sore anymore lol!

*Lauren:* how did the viewing go? Are you keeping your apartment on with both estate agents, or getting rid of the current one? I remember you saying before you weren't really impressed with how they have been handling things? 
That sucks about Adam having to be away all next week :hugs: make sure you line up lots of things to do to keep you and Beay busy until he gets home again. I'm also all about getting the fresh air. Because we have the dogs we have been out with her walking every day this week (bar yesterday as it pissed it down!) and I love getting exercise and getting her out in the fresh air. We are definitely fresh air, mucky play type of parents! Which makes me worry about all the beautiful clothes people bought her and how quickly we'll ruin them!!!

Simon is back at work next week and, like you Lindsey, I am both dreading it as I wish he could stay with us for longer, but also kind of looking forward to getting our little routine going. At the minute I really feel like I am just a feeding, bum changing, clothes washing person as everyone else seems to be getting all the good cuddles, but every time Isabelle comes to me, she looks to be fed, which I am happy to do and I love that time, but I'm looking forward to getting her alone so we can have our time together properly. I don't like cuddling her when she's asleep as I want her to be used to sleeping alone, so with all our visitors I am getting very little time with her!! Funnily, I don't see any of our visitors at 3am though....:haha:

We have to order our thank you cards soon so I can get them written and sent off ASAP. We have been absolutely inundated with gifts! It's insane, and amazing. Everyone from our nearest and dearest to a neighbour we speak to maybe once every three months have sent us things. It's totally overwhelming to think how many people in our lives are happy our little lady is here! Now all I need is for one of them to buy us another cupboard for all Isabelle's clothes she's received!


----------



## Laura91

Thrush - Eva's currently on medicine for this. Its just a little bottle of medicine with a dropper which she has to have 4 times a day. She's back at the doctors on Thursday for a follow up to see if its cleared up - it is hard to tell if it's thrush of just a milky tongue though, I agree!

Baths - We generally bath her every night around 6:30pm - 7pm to get her settled. If she had any dry patches, we out baby oil or baby lotion on her as advised by the midwife

Periods - I think as long as you have 3/4 days with no lochia and then the bleeding/period, you can use a tampon - I think! Maybe give your doctors a call?

Babyfree - We went out for a meal last night and left Eva with my parents. We were only gone for 3 hours but it felt sooo strange! I feel totally ccomfortable leaving her with my parents but unfortunately I cannot say the same about OHs parents.

Eva seems to have a little routine with herself so our days/nights are getting easier:
8am - wakes up, feeds and stays awake and alert for around 1hr
12pm - feed
4pm - feed
6:30 - 7pm - bath and then feed
10pm - feed
2am - feed 
5am - feed
8am - we start all over again!

She has for the last 2 nights dropped either the 2am feed or the 5am feed. And we've had 2 nights in the last fortnight where she's slept from probably midnight till 7-8am :) 

She seems to be having more periods in the day where she's awake for a good half an hour to an hour. When shes awake we tend to talk to her or sing to her, OH jiggles her around or is just plain silly to her! 

She has started to hold her head up lately which is so strange to see! Because of this, we started doing tummy time with her tonight. We put a small rolled up pillow under her armpits, arms and head over and tried to get her attention - it worked for 5 minutes then she got bored of that game! 

Can't think of anything else at the minute. . I'll have a think and come back :haha: xx


----------



## Laura91

Oh one more thing!

Does anyone have a preferred nappy brand already? We started off using Huggies but have had to move onto Pampers.

Because she's long and skinny, the Huggies didn't fit her bum right and we would end up with leaks.. and not just wee :sick:

Pampers fit her so much better and seem to be a little higher on her belly too.

I thought it was just because of her weight so when she put the 8oz on we tried Huggies again (we have a couple of packs left) but the same thing happened!

Definitely a Pampers baby, which I suppose is a good thing seen as though you can't buy Huggies anymore :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley* Glad you had a nice time out and was able to find a Christening outfit.

As for tampons, I would call your doctor to ask and just use pads in the meantime. Hopefully my lochia stops soon. I'm tired of feeling like I'm wearing a diaper.

*Lauren* The eye thing with Beau sounds like a blocked tear duct. Aiden has one so we have been massaging in between his eye and nose in an upward motion at every diaper change which is what his pediatrician told us to do for it. 

I also hate my home being dirty so there have been quite a few times where I've stayed up to clean rather then getting a nap while Aiden is sleeping.

I'm sorry Adam will be away next week. I know how upset I was when DH went back to work since it was only a couple days after we got home from the hospital.

*Sarah* hope you're doing okay with the cluster feeding. I know when Aiden went through his first growth spurt that was one of the most difficult times for me since bringing him home.

How are you doing balancing taking care of Isabelle and your animals? I've been trying to give my animals a lot of attention so that they don't start to feel jealous of Aiden but I have days where I just feel like I'm not able to give as much of my time as I would like. They don't seem to be having any issues at all adjusting so I seem to be the one with the problem in thinking I need to do more with them. Just wondering how you're handling things.

*Lindsey* so glad to hear how well Sarah is doing!

Aiden has yellow poo. I imagine Sarah will be back to having yellow poo soon if you continue EBF.

*AFM* since we're sharing stories of being pooped on. Aiden made a mess on Friday night. I had just changed his diaper and got him all cleaned up and was in the process of putting a clean one on when all of a sudden he starts pooping. It went all over the onesie he had on so I was trying to wipe that off as good as I could before pulling that off over his head. Thankfully I was able to do a good enough job that I didn't need to put him in the bath. He also decided to spit up all over me later that evening. 

In other news, DH and I went to MIL and FIL's Saturday so DH's grandparents could meet Aiden. I wasn't sure if we were going to because I woke up Thursday feeling like I had another one of those upper respiratory infections. Thankfully that only seemed to stick around for that day which actually worked out since DH wasn't able to go to work due to flooding from storms so he was home to help. So now everyone has met Aiden and we don't have to go out anymore which I'm thrilled about. 

I feel like I've been going out far more then anyone should be after giving birth. Then to make things worse I thought I had healed enough that I could wipe like a normal person again. Apparently not because I really irritated my tears so walking, getting out of my car, basically doing anything had me in a ridiculous amount of pain yesterday and today. I am so ready for my body to be back to how it was. At least as far as my vagina is concerned.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I also forgot to mention that JennyNBaby messaged me. She had her baby girl April 14th. Her LO was 7 lbs, 14 oz and 20 inches long.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, Beau's is like peanut butter too... It's been the same for a while now. Stinks real bad too :haha: 

Sarah, you reminded me to get some thank you cards sent out. I'm thinking about getting some made with a photo of Beau on. Think it will be nice for family, they can keep them if they wish. 

We are keeping the apartment on with both agents. Yes the current ones are pants BUT we are still getting viewings... Just want to get this place gone ASAP so more viewings the better. Although its a pain in the backside with getting it tidy and ready. 

Well change of plan with Adam, he is now working local in the week so will be home every night - unless they change their minds again. Beau has her follow up hospital appointment on Tuesday. I really really hope the double nappies have made a slight difference so she doesn't have to wear a harness. 

Oh her eye has become better after using drops the GP gave us. 

Does anyone else's spud have milk spots? Beau has a couple of little white ones but has recently come up in lots of red ones on her forehead. It almost looks like a rash. 

What is everyone's tummy looking like now? I still have a pouch, Adam says it looks like I've eaten too much lol. It's slowly going down. My biggest problem is my hips though, I've not put on much weight around them but feel as though they have widened? I guess it can happen during labour? But non of my jeans fit around the hips even though I wore them throughout most my pregnancy, the only reason I stopped wearing them was because my bump became too big. 

So as you all know, I wanted to do something while Adam was on that stag due in June. Well I am going down to Cornwall with my sister and Beau :) I'm really looking forward to going, not the 6 and a half hour drive though!! And I still hate the thought of Adam being out the country but there is nothing I can do to change that (apart from physically tell him not to go, but don't want to do that) so got to make the most of it. 

It's my birthday on may 3rd so I think either the closest weekend or the bank holiday (that's a few days after I think) I will leave Adam at home with beau so I can go out and enjoy myself. Haven't done it in what feels like forever and won't be doing it again for a while. 

Uggh I've got a right headache and want to go to bed. I do miss sleeping a whole night without being woken. She is worth it though :) isn't it amazing, the amount of love you have for them. I've heard other people say it but the feeling itself is so hard to explain. Beau means the absolute world to me. I love my little family :) all I need now is for Adam to propose :haha: I don't like having a different surname to Beau!!


----------



## Laura91

MrsHippo - yep, Eva has one milk spot that she's had for a couple of weeks now

My tummy.. kind of feel like I have a bumbag on :haha: No, it's not that bad. I had a it of a belly before so I xant reallt complain. Still a bit doughy feeling, im hoping it settles down soon. MW said im not to do any tummy exercises until after the 6wk check :coffee:

Glad you're doing something whilst yiur OH is away, it will take your mind off it and give you, your sister and Beau some nice bonding time.

As for tour birthday, mines the day after! Looks like we'll both be letting our hair down a little!

Ooh, snap on the proposal and name thing too! I want to be matching too :haha: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Looks like we posted together!! 

Laura, Eva has a right good little routine there doesn't she :) Beau's routine (on most days) is up around 7:30/8am, feed 11ish, feed 2, feed 5, feed 8/8:30 then after that feed she gets swaddled and put to bed. Then normally she wakes around midnight and again at 4ish. She is still having the odd night where she is really unsettled and routine can be out slightly, like last night she was last fed about 8:30 then woke at 1:30 and again at 4:30. 

I have grown to like pampers too, same reason as you. They are bigger. Huggies are a tad too small and they are quite bulky aren't they? As pampers are nice and light. 

Brittany, sorry to hear you irritated your tear. I can imagine it to be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## linzylou

I use Pampers Swaddlers. The only time we have blow-outs is when Mommy doesn't put the diaper on tight enough...usually in the middle of the night when I'm still half-asleep. 

My stomach looks flat but feels doughy. Luckily, the space between my abs is getting smaller (there was a good two fingers between them at first!). I have my 6 week checkup on May 3rd and I'm anxious to start exercising. I still have some shorts I can't fit into. I have about 8 lbs till my pre-pregnancy weight. 

I hope Sarah is starting to work out her routine. She eats and goes down between 8-9. Wakes up midnight-1am and 4-5am to eat, then eats again around 8am and usually stays up after that. Yesterday she hardly napped at all and then today she's napped a lot. Some nights she's harder to get back to sleep than others. I've always been a bit of an insomniac so it takes me forever to fall asleep after each feed but that's my problem! Also, I downloaded this sleep machine app and she loves falling asleep to the playlist of wind and ocean waves that I made for her.

We're leaving her with my parents next weekend to have dinner. I'm excited to go out on our own since it's been what, 5 weeks? A little sad, though, too. 

She's started making a lot more noises and actually smiles at us now. It's so fun.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lindsey* - so sweet that Sarah is smiling at you now!! I can't wait for that!

*Lauren* - Hope Beau's hip appointment goes well. Cornwall sounds like fun!

*Brittany * - sorry to hear about the tear being irritated, that sounds SO painful!

*Laura* - Eva's routine sounds amazing! I can't believe she's in such a good routine already and is only a day younger than Tyne!

*Feeding* - I've been really worried about Tynes feeding the past few days, he's all over the place with his routine - he NEVER goes for more than 2 hours between feeds and usually we're lucky if he goes that long. Its more often about an hour and a half.
Sometimes he only takes just over an ounce, and other times he takes just over 3 ounces - but no matter what he NEVER goes more than 2 hours between feeds, which makes sleeping for us difficult. He is also having a lot of gas and seems to get upset with wind a lot - I've been wondering if I should switch him onto a Hungry Baby formula in the hope that it might fill him for longer?!

All this talk of routines and how often *Lauren* and *Laura's* LOs are feeding is making me wonder this even more so - how much do Eva & Beau take when they feed on average?

I'm also wondering because of weight gain - he was last weighed last Tuesday and was 7lbs 2oz, which means he's only gained 3 oz since birth. I read that they should be gaining around 6oz a week?!

*Milk Spots* - Lauren I'm glad you mentioned the forehead spots that almost look like a rash, Tyne has them and I've been panicking a lot that he might have some horrid disease!! He does one or two milk spots, so its good to know he's not the only baby with the rashy spots too.

*Nappies* - We use Pampers Micro - I keep wondering when he'll grow out of those and move on to the Newborn size, but he's showing no signs yet! We haven't had any poo incidents so far, but he does leak wee out of the nappies a lot! I have no idea why!!!

*Stomach* - like Laura said, I've always had a tummy anyway so I don't think it looks too different but it feels doughy still. 

*Thank yous* - I sent mine out this week. I basically sent out New Arrival cards with a photo of Tyne in, and wrote a thank you in them for people who had sent gifts - killed two birds with one stone lol. Although now I'm wondering if I'm supposed to send out MORE Thank Yous next week after people give us Christening gifts?! :wacko:

*AFM* - I keep getting on to read posts but I'm too tired to reply. I'm sick AGAIN.
I figured out that its all because of my Graves Disease - it was stupid of me not to realise sooner. They did warn me that it would be awful after the baby was born and the first thing it hits is my immune system, so I'm going to pick up EVERY bug thats around for the foreseeable future :wacko:
I'm SO tired of being ill all the time, and on top of not sleeping much of a night its really sapping all my energy.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Hayley :hugs: so sorry your not feeling well. Must be awful. I felt a little under the weather yesterday afternoon and that was bad enough, I'd hate to be poorly and have Beau to look after!! You poor thing. 
As for feeding, I wouldn't worry about it. Tyne is much smaller than Beau so he is bound to feed little and often. I know it's frustrating for you but he will be taking in what he needs. Hopefully he will start gradually taking in more as he grows. But Beau's feeding amounts can be really irregular at times. She mostly does 3oz but occasionally, like her 7:30 feed, she only did 1.5oz and now she is fast asleep. 

How are all your OH's at night feeds? I get really frustrated sometimes, like last night for instance. Adam gets up at 1:30 (after me waking him up) he moans but gets up. Brings her back to bed but she is still unsettled. So keeps moaning. He thinks he can just swing her hammock and that will be enough for her to go to sleep.... Errr that's not how it works. She carried on moaning and crying so I got up to her - she was still hungry even though she had drank all her 3oz bottle. So I ended up for about 45/50 minutes with feeding and rocking her until she falls asleep. Then the second feed she just wouldn't settle after - which I was also up for. And I was starting to get really annoyed because I was soo tired. Adam woke up and again, starts rocking her... Which DOESN'T help!! Then he was moaning about how he has to be up for work soon blabla. He did just get up with her about 5:30 but I feel as though he doesn't try hard enough. He won't pick her up and find out if she is still hungry, or rock her in his arms... But he moans and says things like 'I'm going to put her in the other room in a minute' FFS that makes me really angry. I know he has work but he can't just expect me to do everything because I'm not at work, that's not fair. And he needs to understand that she is only 3 weeks old and she does need more than just swinging in her hammock. He is really good with her in the day time, just wish he'd be better at night. No one likes being kept awake but it's one of those things we just have to get on with. *sigh* there is my moan of the day.


----------



## doggylover

I Love Lucy said:


> How are you doing balancing taking care of Isabelle and your animals? I've been trying to give my animals a lot of attention so that they don't start to feel jealous of Aiden but I have days where I just feel like I'm not able to give as much of my time as I would like. They don't seem to be having any issues at all adjusting so I seem to be the one with the problem in thinking I need to do more with them. Just wondering how you're handling things.
> 
> .

Our oldest dog has been just super. She basically ignores Isabelle, and isn't overly needy, so as long as she gets her walk which we make sure of, she has been just like normal. Our younger dog (who has just managed to get his head stuck under the Moses basket!) is another story. He is VERY needy, and he always has to be the centre of attention. He's been finding it tough, and he has been getting into trouble a lot because he is always pushing in and around us when we are holding Isabelle, or when she's in her bouncer, and he generally has just been more badly behaved. I hate shouting at him or smacking him because I know he's adjusting, but the last 2/3 days I'm particular it's been tough. The cat has kept himself to himself so no complaints there! 
I started using my cloth nappies last night/this morning, and so far, not so good :( I'm hoping that its just that my bamboo hasn't been prewashed enough, but after just 2hrs in a fitted with a booster, Isabelle was totally sodden. I can't possibly justify her being as wet as that, so have to figure out what to do to sort it out. I feel like I've fallen at the first cloth hurdle, which sucks as I really want this to work. I have a feeling (from the stream of pee she directed at me the other day!) that Isabelle is a heavy wetter, but she's still so small I can't boost much more without making the nappy too bulky.

*Lauren* I'm so glad you mentioned your tummy. Mine has been really getting me down, which is stupid as I only gave birth 12 days ago, and I never cared about it before, but I also still have a little pouch. It reminds me of when you see people on TV who have lost loads of weight and have a really saggy belly. 

*Laura* sounds like Eva is a dream! What a great routine she is in already! 

*Hayley* sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well :hugs: I'm sure it's hard feeling crappy and having Tyne not be in a routine yet (Isabelle isn't either and I am definitely suffering, so can't imagine how hard it is for you) 

*Routine* we have none :( well, Isabelle clusters usually between 5 and around 8/9 then falls asleep until maybe 11/11.30 when I feed her and put her to bed upstairs (and we go too!) then it's just whenever she wakes for a feed :shrug: she falls straight back to sleep afterwards, but she can go anywhere between an hour and 3 during the night, so nothing set yet. She's still super little though so I guess that might come. 

*Afm* I've been feeling really down the last two or three days. I was really tired over the weekend, which probably has a lot to do with it, but I also just feel like I'm not doing a very good job. Isabelle is doing perfectly, she feeds well, lots of dirty and wet nappies, sleeps perfectly, but I just feel like I don't know how to look after her at all. She won't settle at all for me unless I feed her, and seeing her settle for Simon makes me feel like such a failure. Every time she cries (which is rare) I feel awful because I don't want her to be upset, but again the only way she will calm for me is if I feed her. So I feel like I don't actually know how to do anything BUT feed her. She won't even let me just cuddle her as anytime I try, she then thinks its time to be fed. 
And today I feel like I've failed on using cloth nappies because when I changed her she was utterly soaked through, and her wee bum was soaked. 
I just feel awful because I don't really know how to take care of her. Simon is so great with her, and in comparison I feel like I'm doing such a shitty job. :cry:


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww don't feel like your doing a bad job!! It can be really overwhelming sometimes. Today Beau has been a little madem and for about 4 hours she just cried and I didn't know what do with her. I was crying myself and I text Adam at one point saying how stressed I felt and I hated doing it by myself. Doesn't help that I'm not feeling particuarly great either. But Adam has been back from work for about an hour now and she has been really good :( 

I think we are all going to have days where we feel like we can't do it right. But like you said, your tired which is bound to make you feel worse. Xx


----------



## Laura91

Eva was on 4oz every 4 hours but was draining 5 out of 6 bottles so our health visitor told me to uo her bottles to 5oz.

So now she drinks anything between 4 - 5oz per feed :thumbup:

I read somewhere that between 2-4 weeks an average baby should be on 4oz bottles, 6 times a day but every baby's different! X


----------



## doggylover

Thanks :) I think this is just my baby blues catching up with me maybe. Doesn't help that my mum sent me a txt today saying she is going to take a few days off to 'help me' with Isabelle once Simon is back at work. She made a comment last night about how I feed her too, and I don't think those sorts of things are particularly helpful to a FTM. 

Re: night times. Simon and I had kind of agreed he would do night nappy changes, but we stopped that after about three nights so I just do it all. I'm up anyway to feed her, so I just change her as well rather than waking him to do it (as he doesn't wake up naturally) Isabelle doesn't cry at night, she grizzles so I know she is ready for a feed and then feeds to sleep again. If she was fussing and unsettled/crying I would 100% expect Simon to be up and helping properly - same if she was formula fed instead of breastfed.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, My stomach looks like what Sarah described. I gained about 10 extra pounds while I was on birth control so I already had a bit of a belly prior to pregnancy but my stomach now just looks and feels disgusting. I'm so anxious to start exercising again.

My DH doesn't do night feeds since I'm still EBF but I do get him up to do diaper changes and to help burp Aiden. He gets on my nerves though because he'll say he is getting up to take care of Aiden and then go back to sleep. So instead of being able to rest while DH takes care of our son I'm busy yelling at him to wake up. We definitely have the most fights in the middle of the night because I get so fed up with having to do everything alone at night too.

*Hayley*, :hugs: I'm so sorry you're sick. I've had some sick days with Aiden and it's really rough trying to take care of him while I feel so miserable. 

*Sarah*, are Isabelle's diapers always soaked through? Are you able to use different brands/types? Aiden always soaks the prefold diapers that I have but he is perfectly fine in the AIOs and fitteds. If it makes you feel any better Aiden has diaper rash starting since he poops so much. I thought diaper rash happened less frequently with cloth diapers but that hasn't been the case with us so far.

*AFM* Aiden started going through growth spurt number 2 yesterday. He has basically been on my boobs nonstop which has left me tired and sore. This is the one time I hate breastfeeding him. He is so fussy and will frequently throw his hands around/pinch me, he will latch and unlatch multiple times, it's just not enjoyable at all. If I remember correctly the first growth spurt took 2 days so hopefully by tomorrow he will be back to his normal self. 

Sorry for typos, I'm doing this one-handed since Aiden just screams if I try to put him down once he goes to sleep.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Brittany I feel your pain about the growth spurt :hugs: when Isabelle clusters in the evenings I just feel like tearing my hair out at times. I was having a bath last night with tea tree (for my stitches) I only stay in about 15 mins, and went straight after I fed her...I had to get out after about 8 mins as she needed fed again. :dohh: it can be so tough, but I keep hearing people say after the first 6 weeks its much easier and worth it. I just try to keep that in mind...

I think I just need to change Isabelle more often now she is in cloth. When she was in disposables she was fine for as long as needed (up to four hours was the most) but I think two hours is going to be the max for her in cloth. I haven't tried her in her other nappies yet as they are all still too big :( I will try her in a different brand of fitted later on to see how she gets on in those. 
Plus I wasn't convinced by my fleece "stay dry" liners. Her bum has been damp at the least each change.


----------



## Laura91

Nightfeeds - I do the feeds and changes. Like Isabelle, Eva doesnt actually cry she just grizzles and moves about therefore doesnt actually wake OH. I dont mind to be fair as he's back at work tomorrow so I'm glad im used to doing it on my own. 

If I've had a rough night with her (ie. she's been wide awake in the early hours - she does this sometimes, doesnt cry, just smiles at me) then OH will take her down at 8am and leave me in bed x


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! :hugs: I wish I could be more help with the feeding. All I know is that when I do pump, Sarah eats anywhere from 1.5 oz to 4 oz. She doesn't really have a schedule during the day - I just watch for hunger cues and usually start her with 2.5 ounces and add another ounce if she doesn't seem satisfied. Last night she was back and forth between the breast and bottle and probably had 4-5 ounces by the time she was done! 

What's weird is, my pedi made it sound like 3 ounces was _a lot_ for a 1 month old. He said most babies her age eat between 1.5-2 ounces. But if she eats every 3 hours or so, 3 ounces sounds about right! So I don't know. He told me it was fine but he sort of made me feel like I was overfeeding her for a second.

Sarah, you are doing a _great_ job! Please don't think otherwise. There have been times when my baby will be perfectly content, even asleep, on someone else's chest but as soon as they hand her to me she wakes up, starts rooting around, and won't settle until she eats. I felt "used" for a while - like a snack bar. 

Isabelle is still young and feels most comforted by being close to you and nursing. It's a huge compliment to you. :) For a while I was worried that Sarah just associated me with food, so I made sure to hold her and carry her around a lot when she _wasn't_ hungry. And when I fed her, I tried not to put her down right away afterwards. Not sure if any of those things helped or if she just grew up a little bit more...even though I still nurse her to sleep some nights. The boob always works better and faster than anything her dad can do!

Brittany, hopefully this growth spurt passes quickly! I've been off the hook for a little while but Sarah's approaching 6 weeks so I'm anticipating another one any day now. I've got a bunch of movies lined up this time, and a few new books for the Nook. I still imagine I'll be crying and pulling out my hair, though. Hang in there!

Night Feeds - I feed Sarah at 8 or 9, Seth gives her a bottle at midnight or so, and then I do the rest of the feeds, diaper changes, etc. If she's really fussy or has been up all night, I usually hand her off to Seth first thing in the morning and he lets me get another hour or two of sleep. 

AFM - Seth offered to watch Sarah so that I could have a few hours "off." I ran errands, ate out, came home and relaxed. It was nice. Except Sarah slept almost the entire day!! Which means I was up with her a lot during the night. She finally fell asleep around 2am and was up for the day at 6. I'm so tired today and she's really gassy and fussy.


----------



## I Love Lucy

When I was at Aiden's 2 week check up I was given a paper with info about my baby at this age. For feeding it said 2-3 oz is typical for that age so I wouldn't think you're feeding too much.

Would type more but Aiden is being really fussy at the boob. Thankfully hubby will be home in about 15 minutes. I'm ready to rip my hair out.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, it's typical that Sarah slept while you were out!! I was so annoyed yesterday when Beau was being a nightmare yesterday morning then as soon as Adam gets home she sleeps!!! I'm sure they do it on purpose!! 

I don't think it's right about what a baby of a certain age should be drinking. Surely it should always go by weight. If you had two babies of the same age, one 7lb and the other 10lb, you can't expect them both to drink the same amount? My formula has info on the box about how much you should be feeding them, not sure if it's the same for bf babies though as I have been told they don't require as much bm as they do formula. 

Well it looks lovely outside today, need to make the most of the mild weather as its turning cold again on Friday. Adam has a hospital appointment this morning then Beau has her follow up this afternoon at 4ish... Need to go to ikea to buy a wardrobe and need to do a bit of food shopping.


----------



## linzylou

Thanks for the support, ladies. Sarah doesn't always take the full 3 oz so I'm not going to worry about it anymore.

Had a little bit of a rough night last night. I was up with her from 3:30-5:30. We did take a two hour nap together this morning so I don't feel too tired right now. Except, I can't get rid of the green poo! It's been 3 days of block feeding and every single BM has been green. It's not frothy or moucus-y or anything. Pedi isn't worried but Sarah seems to have a stomachache that goes along with it. I've eliminated dairy but other than that, I don't know what to do about it or if I should even be worrying.

Hope you other mamas are doing well!

Edited to add a few pictures of Sarah in the "fort" that Seth built her in the corner of the couch. She loved it!
 



Attached Files:







smile1.JPG
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 4









smile3.JPG
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*
Sarah* - I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling so down. :hugs: I think we're all bound to have days like those where we feel like we're not doing things right, I know I certainly have them!
We're all new at this after all! We're bound to have moments of scratching our heads (or wanting to bang them against the nearest wall!).

My mum said something yesterday that was possibly the most unhelpful comment I've ever heard - Tyne was crying and she said to me "Why is he crying?" - I said I didnt know, and she said "What do you mean you don't know? You're his mother, you're supposed to know whats wrong with him!"

ERM?!!!! Yes I'm his mother - I'm not a sodding psychic!!! He's been fed, he's not wet, he's not tired, I've tried winding him - how the bloody hell am I supposed to know why else he might be crying?!!!!!!!

Comments like those definitely add to these feelings of inadequacy :wacko:

I suppose we all just have to try and trust that we're doing the best job we can, and thats all any of us can do at the end of the day :shrug: Everybody had to be a first time mother at some point, and I'm sure they all must have felt the same way - even if people like my mother seem to have short memories! :haha:

*Lauren* - Thanks for letting me know how Beau feeds. I hope her follow up appointment today went well?

Aww I can see why that would wind you up with Adam! :/

*Brittany* - I hope Aiden's second growth spurt is nearly over with now and you've managed not to tear all your hair out! It must be so hard going :hugs:

*Lindsey* - Thanks for letting me know what Sarah feeds. Sounds like she is similar to Tyne with changing amounts! 
That is weird what you're pedi said - 1.5-2 oz sounds like very little for this age, surely!

Your time off sounded nice, how irritating that Seth's Daddy Day was spent with a sleeping easy-to-care for baby though! :haha:

Those pics of Sarah are ADORABLE!!!! She is really smiling properly now!!! SO cute!

*Night Feeds/OHs* - I can't really complain in that department. We give Tyne a feed around midnight and then put him down and we go to bed (We've always been late night people!) - usually he then wants a feed every two hours (its changed since the last two nights though!), and Jon does ALL of them.
He pretty much gets up with him, does all the night feeds between midnight and 9 am, changes him, settles him, etc - I only get up if Jon asks me to hold him while he goes downstairs to prepare a feed.
I should probably be more appreciative of how helpful he is at night time!

But its because Jon works late shifts (noon-8pm) so he doesn't have to get up early, and while he's at work I have Tyne all day so I think its only fair hehe.

*Feeding* - since I complained about Tyne's routine, its actually improved! In the last two days he's started draining a 3oz bottle regularly, and occasionally finishing a 4 oz bottle! 
Last night and the night before, he went down at midnight and only woke for feeds at 4 am and around 7.30 am! If he keeps that up it would be AMAZING!!!! *fingers crossed*

*AFM* - Thanks for the support girls. :hugs: It is really depressing being sick all the time, I think I'm a bit exhausted too with the christening happening this weekend and so much to arrange for that etc.
It'll be weird once its over as the last month has pretty much been non stop - everything geared toward the birth, then having Tyne, then settling in with him at home, then prepping for the christening - it feels like its been constantly things to do for the last 6 weeks or so! I'm quite looking forward to everything being over with and not having anything to do for a while!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi all :wave:

I'm sorry I don't get to post in here much. Hubby went back to work so for the past week it's been me doing everything. He's in Saudi with limited communication so that's hard.

I understand about the night feeds. I'm doing all of them and have done for a week now. I am going to my parents at the weekend and they usually help, not looking forward to the three hour drive though on no sleep!

I don't think you're over feeding. When a baby is full they'll let you know. Plus, it sounds like what the guidelines say. I was told by a bf specialist that babies eat more when they have formula. If you didn't feed her that then I guarantee that she wouldn't be settling and be crying with hunger. Also agree that two different size babies can't eat the sand thing. Each one of us is different. Charlotte can take 3oz in some feeds then 7 in others. There's an Internet page that gives you a total daily guide, I go off that instead of anything else. The midwife told me that sometimes babies want a snack and other times they want a three course meal. 

Time for more sleep. Another night feed done!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey*, DH said Aiden had green poop last night at one of his diaper changes. It looks like the normal yellow color today though so it seems to just be a temporary thing. I did read that after eliminating dairy it could take a couple weeks to see any changes so maybe you just need to give it more time? Not sure when you started cutting out the dairy. 

Love the picture you shared! What a cutie!!

*Hayley*, what a rude comment for your mom to make. I don't think there is any mother out there that can say they know what is wrong every time their baby cries. I know I certainly don't. :hugs:

*AFM*, Set up my pp appointment for May 21st. Other then that nothing new happening here.


----------



## MrsHippo

Nice to hear from you Nicola, sorry your husband is working away. Must be difficult with limited communication. 

Lindsey, those photos are so cute. Bless her. I can't wait until Beau starts smiling properly :)

Hayley, that is really silly of your mum saying that. I'd be annoyed if a family member of mine said it.....he is a baby, babies cry....its just one of those things and unfortunately they can't tell us what is wrong!! I'm not surprised you have been tired with everything going off. I am really looking forward to the baby excitement dying down and things getting back to normal again. I am sick to my teeth of visitors and having to go out and meet people. Then if its not seeing people, its hospital/doctor appointments or health visitors. I just want a week where I don't have anything planned!!!

So Beau had her follow up ultrasound on her hip Tuesday and the double nappies have improved them :happydance: the lady said they aren't fully mature still but both hips are in the sockets now!! We have to go and see a consultant there tomorrow still, its up to him what happens next. I hope she can just carry on as normal. 

The milk spots are still really bad and look awful :( I have attached a photo to show you, they look worse in the light though. It is really annoying as there is nothing you can do to get rid of them. I read that they usually dissapear within a month or so but that feels forever away. They are ruining her little face :cry:

Attached a couple of other photos too. I wanted to post a nice one of her awake but I don't seem to have any lol...she looks so cute when she is asleep so I have loads!!

Does anyone else get upset when their LO does? When Beau cries normally it doesn't bother me but when she really gets upset and her little bottom lip comes out it has me in tears!!! I can't help myself. I feel awful that she is upset. I bet I look like a right emotional weirdo lol. 

A tip for bottle feeding if anyone is struggling at all. Beau was falling asleep all the time with the number 1 slow flow teats then was hungry again half an hour later, so our midwife recommended using the size up. When we brought them we decided to go for the vari-flow ones as they were for ages 0+, as are the 1s. The 2s are 3 months+. Well at first the vari-flow was much better as she was drinking a whole bottle without falling asleep but found that she started struggling. If she was really hungry she'd suck too hard and start choking on the milk. So just decided to go for the 2s and she feeds SO much better with them!! She takes a whole bottle pretty much all the time and doesn't spill milk out the sides as she did with the vari-flow. So if yours are struggling at all with drinking it is worth looking in to.
 



Attached Files:







photo(35).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









milk spots.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









photo(37).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

*lauren* I know exactly what you mean about getting upset when baby does. During the day it doesn't bother me, but in the evening when she is fussy and nothing seems to calm her I get really upset. Luckily Simon is taking that period so I just sit there and try and ignore her cries. That sounds awful, but otherwise I'd be in tears all evening. So glad that Beau's hips are doing much better. That is wonderful news!!
And what a little cutie! Her milk spots aren't great, but she is still gorgeous! 

*Lindsey* oh my goodness those pictures of Sarah at adorable!!! The second one with her smile is just gorgeous!

*Hayley* I can't believe your mum said that! What a terrible thing to say to any new mum, especially a FTM. Next time tell her Tyne is just having a chat and since he has no words yet, crying is the only way he can talk to you!

*afm* Isabelle's sleep seems to be getting worse :wacko: she is still fine during the night and up roughly every two/two and a half hours for a feed, but during the day she is refusing to nap in her Moses basket, and in the evening she has started getting fussy right before bedtime, and then taking a while to settle. 
She's asleep right now, but again refused her Moses basket so she is in her upstairs crib and I (and one of the dogs!) am on our bed as I don't want to leave her up here alone lol. Plus good excuse for some quiet time for me!
Simon is back at work now, but yesterday I spent time with my dad, and then the health visitor came so this morning is the first "alone" time we've really had!

Isabelle was weighed yesterday and is up to 8lb 9oz - almost a pound over her birth weight at two weeks! Chub monkey!


----------



## MrsHippo

Babies start fighting sleep after a while, I've noticed Beau doing it sometimes. Think they can be over tired too so struggle to settle. Do you have a baby monitor? We put Beau in to bed a couple of hours before we do. She is in the room by herself but obviously we live in an apartment so can hear her. I want her to get used to sleeping in a room by herself as don't want it to be difficult once she finally has her own room. 

Our health visitor said today we should try letting her feed as much as possible in the day so she doesn't need as much at night. Apparently that helps with night sleeping. 

She has gone up to 8lb12oz now. When she was weighed 2 weeks ago she was 7lb something. I noticed that she has grown :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, glad to hear the double diapers have helped Beau's hips. Is she able to go back to wearing just one diaper now or do you have to continue using two?

Aiden's crying doesn't tend to bother me either but there was one time I saw a little tear drop in the corner of his eye and that made me really upset. 

Beau is beautiful!! 

*Sarah*, Aiden seems to be the same as Isabelle with the sleeping. Ever since this second growth spurt I have the hardest time trying to get him to nap during the day. He wants to comfort suck a lot which I let him do (he won't take a pacifier for very long before spitting it back out) then once he falls asleep I try to move him to his bed and often he'll wake up right after I put him down. So I have to start all over with him wanting to comfort suck. It's a pain because the lack of sleep starts to make him fussy which makes getting him to latch properly more difficult since he's flailing around so much.

Go Isabelle on the weight gain! I now feel like the 8 oz that Aiden gained since his last appointment wasn't enough even though my pedi was very happy with his gain. I think I worry too much about his weight because I have a fear of being told he isn't getting enough milk from me and that I need to use formula which will just make me feel like a crap mom (I really want to EBF, don't want anyone to think I'm anti-FF from the "crap mom" comment).

*AFM*, Aiden is starting to spit up more frequently. He is having plenty of pee and poop diapers so I know he's getting plenty to eat. I think the problem is he wants to be on my boob so much for comfort so he's probably overeating a bit. Plus he gets fussy during the day since he wakes up when I try to put him down so him being overtired probably doesn't help when it comes to him swallowing air. I'm not really sure what I can do though. He will only take a pacifier for a couple minutes (if even that) before spitting it back out.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, Beau is sick a lot more now too....and she burps after every feed which she didn't do a week ago. She'd hardly ever burp. 

So we went to see the consultant today, he is happy with her hip progress but wants us to contine with the double nappies...but wants us to use a fabric nappy on the outside as he wants it to be as bulky as possible. We are due to see him again in 4 weeks and he said he is almost certain they will be normal by then. So we will be popping out tomorrow to find some nappies. 

Beau really likes to sit up on me or Adam then cries if I lay her down a little, she likes to look around. Does anyone else's do this? From birth she has been very alert, its really sweet but I feel as though she is growing up too quick lol. She holds her head up all the time too unless she is tired then it flops around. 

I think my milk is drying up - one of my boobs has been killing me all day and just recently it has started to go hard, but only from the nipple downwards (rather than the whole thing like they do when milk first comes in). The other isn't bothering me at all, whether it will or not I don't know. But it is horrible, I struggle to hold Beau its that painful. I'm not going to attempt to express any as it will continue coming in, I just have to deal with the pain :( hopefully it will go in a couple of days.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* Hi Nicola! Lovely to hear from you. Aww it must be difficult with hubby being back to work so far away, it will be nice to have some help from your parents!

*Brittany* - I have found that Tyne has started to be sick more this week too. He's never been a sicky baby at all, infact he hadn't been sick at all apart from once at the hospital - but in the past week he's been sick two or three times. :shrug:
Have you tried different brands of pacifiers with Aiden to see if he likes them any better?
It sounds silly, but I think there can be big differences with them - Tyne refuses to take any other brand except MAM ones, he KNOWS the difference when we try to give him another brand if his MAM ones aren't sterilised and just spits them out after a minute or so. 

*Lauren* - I know what you mean about the baby excitement! I'm SO ready for all the fuss and visitors etc to be over and done with now!
I mean its lovely that people want to fuss, and we do appreciate all the lovely cards and gifts and balloons etc - but its been a month now and I'm ready to just find some kind of normality!

I'm so glad Beau's appointment went well! *fingers crossed that another while of the double nappies works!*

I know what you mean about the milk spots too, Tyne's look exactly the same as Beau's. I find they look worse when he cries as his face gets red.
I stopped using baby oil on his face though for his dry skin, and started giving him drinks of cooled boiled water as advised by the midwife and it does seem to have helped a fair bit - his skin is definitely much less dry and the spots seem less noticable!

Awww lovely piccies! :) Loved the one from Facebook in her little outfit!

Awww yeah I can get upset when Tyne does - not for his normal cry but sometimes he has an "I mean it!" kind of cry when he is REALLY upset and he makes a specific little sobbing sound, gets a tear in his eye and even holds his breath! I know then that he's REALLY not happy and that makes me get upset! 

As for the feeding thing of a day, i've heard the same thing - I wouldnt have thought the feeds of a day would matter much for night time sleeping but apparently the more they take in the day, the more likely they are to sleep of a night!

And YES - Tyne has REALLY started to fight sleep in the last few days!!! He's obviously shattered but absolutely fighting it!! Little monkey!

Aww yeah Tyne loves sitting up and looking around! I LOVE it when he does that - his awake and alert times are my favourite! :)
There's definitely more of it now! Today he slept on and off until about 5pm, then after that he was wide awake for hours! He's been loving laying under his baby gym and just looking at it - so cute!
He holds his head up a lot too - my mum keeps telling him to stop it coz he's growing up too quickly lol.

*Sarah* - Aww wow Isabelle is doing great with her weight gain! 
I'm sorry to hear about the sleeping.
have you ever tried the "nest in the moses basket" thing? I personally haven't but I've heard a lot of people say it works wonders. I think its probably too late for Tyne now but Isabelle is younger so it might still work for you?!

I find that Tyne HATES his moses basket and his pram still though, he just refuses to settle in them - he can be fast asleep in someones arms and as soon as he's set down in either one of them, he wakes up and cries! 
The ONLY thing he will sleep soundly in at the moment is his beanbag - I wish we could use it at night time lol. He absolutely loves it!

*AFM* - Tyne & I had a lovely relaxed afternoon on our own today. I REALLY love our Mummy & Baby alone time, I find it so relaxing being the one to do everything! I like the feeling of being solely responsible for everything and having things organised in my way without anybody trying to help! 
We had such a nice calm afternoon - he didn't have to cry for a bottle at all, they were ready and waiting for him right on time when he wanted them. We had lots of alert time and lots of chats and cuddles. 

Unfortunately, our nice afternoon was spoiled when we had a gang of visitors descend on us at 8.30 this evening!
My Aunty Dot lives in Spain and she's here visiting for the christening and hadn't met the baby yet, so she wanted to come see him - she came with my cousin Emma, and while they were here my other Aunt and my other cousin who live over the road came over too - so we had the four of them here until after 11pm, all being REALLY loud!!!
It was so annoying - Tyne kept trying to drop off to sleep and being woken up by their loudness - and they kept passing him round like he was a pass the parcel! And they were all bloody kissing him all the time - I SWEAR I saw my cousin kiss him on the lips! :growlmad: WE don't even do that FFS!

So now he's all unsettled and overstimulated - so much for our nice calm day! :/


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I read in a few different things to use cabbage leaves on your breasts when your milk starts to go to help with the pain.

*Hayley*, we have his hospital paci and the 2 different brands and he isn't interested in any. He will suck on mine or DH's finger for comfort but that doesn't really help us.

So sorry about your relatives. I'm so glad DH and I don't have to go and see anymore people. I hated everyone passing him around and trying to wake him up when he's sleeping just because they wanted him to be awake.

*AFN*, I had a terrible night last night. I nursed Aiden, he unlatched and fell asleep so DH put him in his bed. About 20 minutes later he was awake. I tried nursing him back to sleep/letting him comfort suck but he kept unlatching and then he would start screaming, he was flailing his hands around a lot and digging his nails into my skin. My boobs were definitely taking a beating last night. I tried changing him, swaddling him, etc. Nothing was working. He just fussed and fussed for hours. He was crying, I was crying. It was miserable. To make things worse, DH was trying to sleep through most of this so I felt so alone. I know he had to get up early for work and that's why he was trying to sleep but when I'm sitting there crying I think he could have tried to help without me needing to ask him. Though considering his solution was to just put Aiden in his room and just leave him there I guess it's better that DH didn't start trying things. Really hoping things go better tonight.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I can't believe your aunts and cousins!!! I seriously would have asked them to leave. 11pm is rediculous!! I hate it when people pass them around and keep them stimulated. If I don't want people holding beau, I hold her and dont offer to pass her on. Especially when they're asleep. Adam's mum was round earlier for a couple of hours and Beau was (or should I say is!) over tired and you can tell she wants to go to sleep but won't. She fell asleep just as she arrived so I wanted her to stay asleep, I knew Susan wanted to hold her straight away but she needed sleep. If she woke up (which she did after about half an hour) then she could hold her. I hate how selfish some people can be when it comes to babies. 

Brittany, I feel for you. I had an awful night last night. Put Beau down about half 8/9, moaned for about half an hour as she does, woke about 1 for a feed. Adam got up with her, tried putting her back to bed and she just would not settle. He was getting angry with her... As per usual... So I got up about half past with her. I didn't go back to bed until 3! Then was up feeding her again at half 4!!! When she woke at 6ish I just left her for Adam to sort out as he'd left me to deal with her in the night. I was so tired I actually felt sick. I just wish Adam dealt with her better at night, it makes me really angry that he gets frustrated then leaves her for me to deal with. He expects her to settle as soon as she has been fed but occasionally she won't. I was up for 2 hours nearly just rocking and trying to sooth her, yes I was p'd off but I never complained. I got a slight lie in this morning anyway which was nice, she is good as gold in the day time though. 

(for uk) Debenhams has a sale on at the mo, up to 20% off then an extra 10% at checkout when you enter a code. The code is on the actual website though. I was looking at baby baker stuff, they have some cute clothes :)


----------



## linzylou

We had an awful night, too!! Sarah did great until 2am and was a little nightmare after that. My husband went fishing and was too tired when he came home at 1am to be much help. I did as much, if not more, crying than the baby did! Of course, she had a big poop this morning and was all smiles after that.

Maybe it was the full moon! Hopefully we all have a better night tonight.


----------



## MrsHippo

Motherhood was so much easier when they were little beans inside!! Lol 

I hope we all have a better night tonight. I'm chilling with a glass of wine at the moment, just got out the bath too so feel nice, relaxed and clean. I'm making the most of her sleeping! :)


----------



## doggylover

Oh ladies I know this is an awful thing to say, but I'm so glad I am not the only one having a bit of a tough ride these last few days :hugs: to all who are suffering from screaming, non-sleeping babies. Why won't the little buggars just do what we want?! :haha:

Isabelle has been in fine form today....screaming most of the day and is now totally exhausted and overtired. Her little eyes are red rimmed, and she is pale from pure exhaustion. She has finally fallen asleep in her bouncer, after literally fussing, screaming and eating all day. I'm hoping she stays asleep for at least another half hour so that she isn't too tired to sleep tonight. What is that about by the way...being too tired to sleep?! Oh babies...

*night time routine* Lauren I said to Simon that we do need to start putting Isabelle up to bed at some point before we go. I think we at going to start on Monday trying to establish some kind of routine. But because her eating is still so erratic it'll be a bit sketchy for a while yet. How do you work it with Beau? Put her down at a certain time, or after a feed? (Or maybe both?) 
What does everyone else do in the evenings? Any info and tips on what you do with LOs in the evening would be much appreciated so we can start to sort ourselves out!!

*visitors manhandling the babies* also annoys me. What gets me most is when Isabelle cries and people don't hand her back. She's obviously crying because she needs something from me (changed or fed. Usually the latter!) so why do people think they can settle her? I don't mind people cuddling her in the day time, but I feel like evening visitors (which have now subsided a lot, thank heavens) unsettle her when she should be starting her night time sleeps. 

*dummys/pacis* my SIL gave us a pack before Isabelle arrived but so far we haven't needed to break into them. If I give her my finger she sucks it for about two seconds then spits it out once she realises its not a boob! :haha: apart from today she settles well without anything else, so we're trying to keep her that way for as long as possible. 

Ok...wish me luck for tonight that Isabelle doesn't scream the house down and drive me insane!! 

And hopefully all the other little nuggets let you mummies sleep as well. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, beau is normally due a feed between 8 and 9 so we pop her to bed after then. Normally she is really good, she'll moan for a little while but I think that's just because she doesn't like being in bed but she does eventually settle. We have the dummy on standby as that helps her sleep - when she takes it. There is the odd night where it doesn't work though, like last night. She just cried, so we brought her out and put her on her beanbag where she fell asleep after 10 minutes. I went to bed around 10:30 but Adam stayed up until midnight when she wanted feeding. She settled in bed then was up again at 2:30, 5:00 then again at 6 but brought her in to bed with us and slept until 8 before wanting feeding again. So overall we had a better night. Hope everyone else did too??


----------



## I Love Lucy

I also had a better night with Aiden. He actually slept so well that I kept waking up just to make sure he was still breathing. On a good, normal night he wakes up about every 2 hours to be fed, 3 hours on a really good night. Last night he was wanting to sleep for 4 hours between feeds. I actually had to get up and go pump early this morning because my boobs were leaking everywhere and Aiden was not interested at all in waking up to eat. Hope everyone else also had a better night.

*Lauren*, my DH is also not a lot of help at night. He is nearly impossible to wake up. I'll ask him to do something with Aiden so that I can actually get up and go to the bathroom and rest for a little bit before he needs to be fed again and he'll say he'll do it and then go back to sleep. Or he'll get up and start doing random things. We've had a lot of fights during the night because I get so fed up with him acting like he doesn't need to do anything because he's tired and wants to sleep. 

Also his go to thing for comforting Aiden is putting his finger in Aiden's mouth since that's one thing he will comfort suck right now. As soon as Aiden starts rejecting his finger though that is when DH determines Aiden is hungry and gives him to me to deal with. Like Adam, he expects Aiden to go right to sleep after being fed.

*Sarah*, I still don't have the best night time routine going mainly because Aiden is not wanting to sleep anywhere but in bed with me. I'll nurse him, he'll go to sleep, and as soon as I move him he wakes up and I have to start all over. So right now my routine is changing his diaper, putting lotion on him, and getting him into clean pajamas. Then I swaddle him and nurse him in the side lying position. Then I usually just sleep with him in bed with me once he falls asleep and continue nursing him in the side lying position (just switching sides since he only nurses on one side at night) every 2-3 hours when he wakes back up. I did not want to co-sleep but right now it's the best way for DH and I to get sleep so I've given in on that. If I'm not exhausted, I do continue to try putting him in his bed after he's fallen asleep through the night.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks Lauren, sounds like you have a pretty good system going on with Beau in the evenings (when she will let it work :haha:) and so glad to hear last night was better for you.

Brittany, also so glad to know Aiden was better last night. Four hours uninterrupted sleep?! I'm so jealous! We bring Isabelle into bed at around 6am as she gets fed and then for some reason at that time is awake for about half an hour. Also not something we had planned on doing, but I think at the minute we all do what we need to to make sure both LO and ourselves get decent amounts of sleep. I've just started feeding her in side lying position in the mornings when in bed too, and its FANTASTIC. Seems so easy for her, and of course I am nice and comfy and get a quick nap! 

Afm: at 9pm last night Isabelle conked out and slept amazingly well! She susalky goes about 2-2.5hrs between feeds during the nights- last night it was 3.5hrs so after her 11pm feed I was only up twice before morning. Amazing!

She fussy again today and ha literally been attached to my boob all day! No joke, she is only going maybe 20mins from the end of one feed until the next. Luckily we had idiots all afternoon so I had people to occupy me whilst attached to the sofa!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Aiden has been the same today, Sarah. The only way he is getting any sleep is if I continue to hold him after he falls asleep nursing. If I try to move him at all he wakes right back up and cries until I feed him again. I've read on a few websites that it takes a newborn 15 to 20 minutes to fall into a deep sleep and then you could move him but I'm not having any luck.


----------



## doggylover

Lol Freudian slip in my last post?! I meant we had VISITORS all day, not idiots!!!!

Brittany :hugs: I feel your pain. Simon is out working tonight so it's just me. I'm praying that the magical 9pm switch off that happened last night happens again tonight....that's all that's getting me through!


----------



## I Love Lucy

:rofl: at the Freudian slip.

Have you tried nursing Isabelle in the side lying position in your bed? That's usually my last resort with Aiden when my boobs need a break since I'm usually able to sneak out of bed without waking him. I just move all the blankets out of the way and then roll up some receiving blankets to put next to him so he doesn't roll anywhere.


----------



## doggylover

I do in the morning time for her 7/8am feed as for some reason I just can't seem to stay awake for that one! I can't even think about sneaking out of the bed after it though- I'm usually asleep again before she is!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lol at the idiots!! Made me giggle. 

I am all for breast feeding but I don't think I could have carried it on. You girls sound like all you do is feed. I moan about Beau when she 'snacks' and wants feeding every hour. You are both doing amazing jobs though, should feel really proud of yourselves. 

Beau was ok last night, mixed table though. I was getting really frustrated with her and Adam wasn't! I was up at 1:30 to feed her then didn't go back to sleep until gone 3.. Not sure exactly what time it was. She was moaning constantly! When she did eventually get to sleep, Adam got up at 5 with her and stayed up. She wouldn't stop moaning for him after feeding though so I had her in bed with me and we slept until 9. So I feel better on the sleep front. 

I am in a really bad mood today and I'm not sure why. I think my period will start any day as haven't had it yet. Adam has gone for a drink with his friend for a couple of hours so I asked him to take Beau. He has been here, there and everywhere and I haven't had any time to myself whatsoever. I wouldn't want a whole day without her, a couple of hours is enough. I just need some breathing space.


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> You girls sound like all you do is feed.

This is exactly true and sums up my life at the minute!! Generally I don't mind as I can catch up on TV, or chat to visitors, but in the evenings when it's literally nonstop it is definitely tough! 

I agree that we all definitely need to have a few minutes (preferably longer!) to ourselves. I don't think Simon fully understands how I am literally with Isabelle 24/7 and although I love her, I need some time when I can know she is fed, safe and happy, and I can just have my own space without having to worry about her. Simon was at work all yesterday and last night, so I was "in charge" all of Friday night, Saturday and last night so I'm just exhausted today. 

Make sure Adam does take her for a good long stretch so you can have some down time. I think getting that time makes us better mummies as we come back to the babies feeling refreshed and (dare I say it?) not as resentful that all our time is being eaten up by one little itti bitti person!

Now, I need new clothes...


----------



## MrsHippo

You should try and give yourself some time too!! 

I need clothes, I've slowly started buying the odd bit but feel as though I need LOADS more!! Jeans are on my next-to-buy list. I brought some white ones the other day but need some normal ones.


----------



## doggylover

I'm struggling as I am still in maternity clothes as I don't like how some of my normal clothes look as I still feel like I'm super chunky. I'm still a stone over my pre pregnancy weight so things don't seem to fit 'right' at the minute. I also need tops I can lift easily for breastfeeding. Ordered some bits from h&m but I need more. I haven't even contemplated bottom half yet- no way am I trying my pre pregnancy jeans yet! I always just wear jeans anyway so as long as I have some that fit I'm ok on that front. 

It's depressing though- I feel so fat.


----------



## MrsHippo

Me too :( I don't feel nice in anything. I've been covering myself up in cardigans ect. The majority of me looks ok but I still have a belly and I have fat on my hips so I have a right muffin top. None of my pre-pregnancy jeans fit, I can't even pull them up my thighs. So it's either my hips (i feel as though they have widened) or I put on loads of weight at the end of pregnancy. I wore my normal jeans throughout most of my pregnancy and only stopped wearing them because my bump was getting in the way. 

I'm planning on going out with my sister on Friday night for my birthday but im dreading outfit choosing. I've seen loads of nice things in the shops but I know I'll feel uncomfortable in them. I'm planning on buying some underwear to help tuck bits it.... Hopefully that will help. 

I want to start exercising but I can't yet due to my scar. I've started to be able to dance around to music without it hurting so hopefully I'll be able to start doing more soon!


----------



## doggylover

Maybe we just have to accept our bodies are never coming back to what they were? That would be ok with me...as long as I LIKED my new body. But I guess we are still in the early days, we hopefully have plenty of time to get back into shape?!

Arrrghhhh. Just when I was thinking we were getting into some sort of routine. The last two/three nights Isabelle has been fussy, but settled beautifully come 9pm, and slept from then perfectly through the night.

So tonight we foolishly assumed the same. I even said to Simon "we can start putting her up to bed around 9pm then if she will settle like this every evening"

She must have heard and decided to throw us a curve ball. It's now 10pm and we can't get her to settle at all. She slept through most of her fussy period today, as we were at my parents and she was getting cuddled, so maybe that's why? *bangs head on brick wall*


----------



## linzylou

I was so excited to get back into my pre-pregnancy clothes. Oddly enough, I can fit into my jeans just fine but all of my tops look funny. I don't know if it's the bigger boobs or the slight jelly belly but none of them fit right anymore. So disappointing!

Sarah is in the middle of another growth spurt. Eating every 30 mins to an hour, catnapping, fussing, waking up in the middle of the night and refusing to go back down. Needless to say, I've been a zombie this week. I feel like Seth is taking advantage of her attachment to me because he's gone out three times this week. I feel like whenever one of his friends texts him to do something, he's out the door in 5 minutes flat. He always asks if I mind but what am I supposed to say? I never tell him no but it does suck to be the one always stuck at home with a baby attached to my boob and no one to talk to. :( Plus, I haven't been able to pump enough between the constant cluster-feeding so he's even off the hook as far as the night shift. Must be nice to come and go as he pleases, and get 8 hours of sleep. I think I got 4 hours last night! And not all at the same time! He _is_ helpful but seeing as he was out fishing with his buddies for 7 hours last night and was sooo tired afterwards, I just need to vent for a minute. It's hard to be sympathetic when his lack of sleep is due solely to the pursuit of his hobbies.

*Sarah*, I feel you on the lack of routine. Sarah was only waking twice a night for a while but now she wakes constantly after midnight and only wants to be held and nursed. It's taken me no less than an hour to get her back to sleep every time. :wacko: I hope both of our babies settle into something more predictable soon. I've gotten to the point of not being able to fall asleep because I'm anticipating her waking up. And here I am reading about all of these 6 week old babies starting to sleep through the night!

At least I've solved the case of the dark green poops. I haven't needed to give her Colic Calm for a few days and now they're back to yellow! That stuff is black so I should've guessed. I almost want to find a different brand of gripe water because it made her poops atrocious - they would fill her entire diaper and then some, and they reeked so bad! I ruined 2 onesies (I actually had to _cut_ one of them off of her because it was covered in poop and I didn't want to pull it over her head).

Sorry this post is so whiny. Sarah really is a good baby most of the time, and has given me loads of smiles the last few days which really makes things worth it, but at the same time I'm exhausted and am looking forward to the end of this growth spurt so that I can have more than 20 minutes to myself.


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap Lindsey, cut her onesie off? That must have been some poop!! It's terrifying what they can produce isn't it?? Sorry to hear Sarah has been so hard to settle at night. I also can't believe seth has been out so much :hugs: I had one night alone and hated it, so it must be awful to have him out so much, especially since he's just going out for fun. 

Afm: between 9pm and midnight last night were three of the worst hours of my whole life. Isabelle did not stop screaming. She usually settles at 9, but last night she just went nuts. None of the "usual tricks" would calm her down, and we ended up in bed at 11 with her crying and me sobbing. The only fail safe to stop her crying is to feed her, and she wouldn't latch on, even though she was rooting and kind of "mouthing" at my nipples. That just sent me totally insane and I started crying. So Simon had a crying baby and wife to try and settle. He (rightly) chose the baby and took her away downstairs, leaving me to sob on my own (and eventually fall asleep for 15 mins) but the whole thing was just awful. After midnight she slept/fed in a three hour cycle, and at 6am was in bed with us as is now the norm. But from 7.30am the screamin' demon was back. And weirdly, when she woke to feed in the night she screamed, which she never does.

She is soooo unsettled at the minute. I hate it because I feel like I don't know what to do to help her, and I hate seeing her upset. She's been having massive, explosive poos, so I'm wondering if maybe she has a sore tummy and that's why she's so squirmy and unsettled. I just wish she came with a handbook so I knew what to do to help her feel better. 

I feel like someone has stolen my lovely, calm, quiet baby and replaced her with the devil's spawn.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah and Lindsey, so sorry to hear about you both having a tough time. I hate how one day they can be little angels then devils the next. It must be something to do with the age they are at as they all seem to have the same behaviour. Beau is brilliant all day then a little terror come night time at the moment. She doesn't cry, just moans... But equally just as frustrating. The only thing that tends to settle her in bed is her dummy but then she'll moan 5 minutes later because she has dropped it. 

She has been waking up between 5 and 6, hungry or not... She doesn't settle at that time unless she is getting attention so ends up in bed with us. I don't mind having her in bed, find it quite sweet actually but really don't want her getting in to that habit and 5 years down the line, she is still in my bed. 

Lindsey, if I was you I'd say something to Seth. It's not fair that he goes out when he pleases and leaves you to it. Yes, he might not be able to do much in regards to feeding but he should be there to support you in other things like changing or even holding her after a feed so you can get 10 minutes to yourself.


----------



## MrsHippo

Has anyone else started writing letters ect to their babies? I opened an email account for Beau today and sent her an email telling her about my pregnancy, how I felt at the first scan and how she is doing now ect. I hope to send her one every month for the first few then I think every couple after. Thought it was a nice idea to get down all those milstones ect.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren that is a lovely idea! It will be so special for her to read all that when she is older. Make sure you log into her account every so often to keep it active. I haven't done anything like that - I wouldn't want to start today either or the poor child would end up receiving a letter about how she is Satan's minion :haha:

Isabelle is exactly the same as Beau with the 6am in your bed snuggle. She feeds between 5 and 6, and will settle for maybe 20mins until she decides its time to wake up. I bring her in with us and she drifts back off again. What I like about doing it is that she self settles as she is wide awake when I bring her in, and after a few minutes rubbing her tummy or cheek, I fall asleep so she has to send herself to sleep. Like you said, I don't want it to become a dependence, but if it was always at 6am and she always went back to sleep afterwards, I wouldn't mind it too much. As long as it doesn't spill over into the middle of the night. The worst thing about it for me is that it wakes Simon for a few minutes, and he has to get up at 7am, so that last hour for him is then not proper sleep.

Isabelle has now been asleep for 40mins which is her longest stretch today. She is awake more and more at the minute which is great. Or, rather, it _would_ be great if that awake time wasnt spent grizzling and crying!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, I'm right there with you as far as clothes go. I keep trying on my pre-pregnancy clothes and most of them don't fit right because of how large my boobs are now. Not to mention I've still got a bit of belly but I can't exercise yet or do anything to get rid of it. Plus, I also have to have tops that work with breastfeeding. Clothes really frustrate me at this point. I basically just walk around my house in a bathrobe these days so I don't have to deal with it.

Lindsey, I would definitely tell Seth you need his help. During growth spurts, I focus on the feeding and leave my DH to do the diaper changes, burping, swaddling, etc. I have a hard enough time dealing with the constant nursing during a growth spurt, I don't even want to think about my mental state if I was doing everything else too.

Lauren, I kept a journal while I was pregnant. I wrote to Aiden about my BFP, the first scan, MS, etc. all through pregnancy. I thought it would be a nice thing for him to have when he is older and expecting his own child since I thought it would help him understand how hard pregnancy is. I'm no longer writing to him but I am keeping a baby book that I record all kinds of stuff in. It has a page for every month during the first year and then it has pages up until age 5. 

AFM, we had another rough night with Aiden. We had guests over for dinner so Aiden didn't get a good nap so by the time bedtime got here he was overtired. I think I was up with him until about 1 in the morning before he finally drifted off to sleep. Then we were back up at 4 when DH got up for work but I don't think he nursed very well at that time due to him wanting to sleep. And then again at 7:30. I changed his diaper and freaked out since he had salmon pink urine! I called his pediatrician but got her answering machine so I resorted to reading online. It seems like having this happen on occasion is normal and that it's just very concentrated urine. His next diaper change was the normal clear color pee so I think everything is fine but will be keeping an eye on things so I can take him in to the doctor if I need to.


----------



## linzylou

Sarah was officially 6 weeks old yesterday! Where does the time go? :cry:

Seth and I talked. I let him know that he was starting to treat his paternity leave like a vacation. I don't mind if he goes hunting/fishing but not to the point of neglecting us. I think he feels bad because he's been really helpful and even suggested I get my nails done while he takes the baby.

Last night was better. She was really fussy all evening and the only thing that kept her distracted was bouncing on my exercise ball with her sitting on my lap, while letting her stare at the sunlight and shadows on the wall. She was so mesmerized! She cluster fed for a few hours, then finally fell asleep at 10. Ate at 2, 4:30, and 7:30. She was awake after that so Seth took her downstairs while I got another hour of sleep.

*Lauren*, writing letters to your daughter is a great idea and I think Beau will really enjoy reading them someday. I haven't written anything down other than Sarah's baby book (which I still need to finish) and my BnB posts but I should start.

*Sarah*, I'm so sorry you had an awful night! I hate not knowing why my baby's crying or how to get her to stop. The one thing I've noticed is that their sleep patterns are always changing (for better or worse) so just because one night was terrible, does not mean that the next night will be. It will get better! Have you considered gas drops for her tummy? :hugs: :hugs: 

*Brittany*, I'm sorry that relatives screwed up Aiden's naptime and that you had to suffer the consequences! My parents always do that. They get so excited to see her that they're always trying to wake her up and/or keep her up when I'm trying to tell them to let her sleep. I guess they don't care because they don't have to deal with her at night. 

Sarah had urate crystals in her urine, too, but luckily they happened while we were at the doctor's for her 1 week checkup so her pediatrician was able to explain right away. If I'd been anywhere else, I'm sure I would have freaked out! She only had them in her diaper that one time.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey sounds like last night went well, those times that Sarah ate sound roughly like what Isabelle does most nights, and it isn't so bad I find. That's a great idea about bouncing on the exercise ball, I am going to give that a go when Isabelle is next fussy. The fussy evenings are awful, I hope she doesn't have another tonight. And that's great about Seth, maybe he just genuinely didnt realise he was taking advantage.

Brittany, I would have freaked about the pink pee! Sounds like in this case, google was helpful and didnt give you any big scares like it is prone to doing (like two weeks ago when I had a shooting pain in my breast, googled and first thing said breast cancer :shock:) sorry about your rough night, I hope tonight is better and you all get more sleep. I hate the feeling when Isabelle doesn't seem to feed well. 

Afm: after listening to you ladies we decided to try and get Isabelle into a bedtime routine and get her into her crib in the evenings. So just before 8pm she had some nappy free time, then bath and a feed and into her crib at 8.45pm. I loitered for a few minutes and she was awake, but quiet. Simon then made me come downstairs, and wouldn't let me check on her until 9.05pm- she was fast asleep. It's now almost 9.30pm and she hasn't made a peep so far. 
I know it won't be this easy every night, but I think it's a good start, especially after last night being so awful. I'm watching her monitor like a hawk though (it flashes green every time the movement mat senses her move) and every time I hear any sound I think it's her!


----------



## linzylou

I'm so jealous, Sarah! I haven't been brave enough to try the crib yet. Well, I set her down in her one time during the night when I realized I needed to get more diapers out of the closet. She was awake and just kinda laid here. I definitely think I would get more sleep if she was in her own room because she's such a noisy sleeper but I know I'd miss her at the same time. It sounds like Isabelle is doing great in her crib! :)


----------



## doggylover

Oh her crib is in our room, I think the reason she settled so easily is that she's used to it as we have her in it each night. I couldn't put her in her own room yet, I'd never get any sleep :haha: I'd end up camped out on her bedroom floor!


----------



## MrsHippo

You aren't supposed to put them in their own room until 6 months old. I really really hope we have sold this place by then otherwise she'll be staying in our room. We could buy her a cot for the small room but it's not what I want. I want a big cot bed to last her a few years. 

Beau was being her typical annoying self last night. Put her to bed about 9:30, slept through until about half 1 then wouldn't go back to sleep. Adam got up with her to feed but when he brought her to bed she kept moaning and crying so got back up to give her more milk, which she drank. But still didn't settle after. So at 3 I brought her to bed and she didn't wake up until 7:30. I got up then to make her milk but Adam came in and told me to go back to bed and he'd look after her. So I slept in until 10 which was great! I am one who likes my sleep and for the last few days I have felt really tired so I'm glad I got some much needed catch up sleep :) 

Think I'm getting a cold though :( woke up last night all blocked up with a sore throat. I'm going to be buying some medicine for it today as I really don't want it to get worse!! 

I have loads of house work to do. I was lazy yesterday so didn't do anything :p


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I am so jealous of you sleeping until 10am! I was totally exhausted this morning and Isabelle wouldn't do the honour of going back to sleep so we were up at 8(ok, that is hardly early :haha: but really up since 6am as she was in bed with me since then and asleep on my chest so I was just dozing) 
Sorry to hear Beau was difficult again during the night. How long will Beau's hammock last her for? Isabelle seems to love her swinging crib, and luckily it should do her until we're ready to move her into her cot, whereas I don't think her Moses basket would at all.

Isabelle was weighed again today- she's up to 9lb now!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey, glad your talk with Seth went well and that he is being more helpful.

Sarah, I'm glad the bedtime routine went well for you. Hopefully it continues going well.

Lauren, glad you were able to get some sleep. That's one thing I hate about breastfeeding, Aiden doesn't let me sleep more then 2-3 hours before he is ready to be fed again.

Hope you feel better soon!

AFM, Aiden did better last night. Really glad the good nights outweigh the bad. 

Also been a bit emotional lately. Been feeling really irritated with DH. For the most part he has been great at stepping up with the household chores, the animals, etc. But I can't help feeling like he has it so easy when it comes to parenting. I know this isn't the case but I feel like he is spending all his time doing whatever he wants whereas I can barely do anything without having Aiden attached to me. I guess I feel like I've had to give up being able to do whatever I want, when I want since having Aiden but I don't feel like DH has done the same and that makes me resentful of him a bit.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls! :flower: 

I feel like I've missed a million posts! I've tried to read through everything but in between Tyne crying and Jon distracting me I feel like I've already forgotten everything I've just read! :wacko:

I hope everybody is doing ok!

*OH's* - It sounds like some of the men folk need a good talking to!! The new mum thing is really hard, if you girls feel like the OHs could help out more you should definitely sit them down and have a chat about it. It'll only get worse otherwise, and its better that everyone establishes their roles now. :hugs:

*Bedtime routines* -I admit I havn't tried a routine yet, because everything I've read in baby books and going off advice from my mum and Aunts etc - the general consensus seems to be that there's no point in even trying a routine before they're 6-8 weeks old as they won't be sticking to it.
But maybe I should give it a try just to see?! 

Our nights generally go pretty much the same way every night - Tyne has a feed around 10pm, he usually (but not always) falls asleep after it and we put him on his bean bag. He then feeds at around 1.30-2 am, after that feed we all go up to bed (We've always been people who go to bed around 1 or 2 am!) - he sleeps in his moses basket until around 5 then wakes for a feed. 
OH feeds and changes him, and puts him back to bed - he part sleeps/part gripes until around 7 am (spitting his dummy out and crying until its put back in, etc) - OH feeds him at 7, he then comes into our bed and sleeps until around 9.30 or 10 am! 
Like Lauren - I'm grateful for the sleep so happy to have him in bed with us and actually find the family snuggle time cute, but worried he'll still be wanting to do it in 5 years time!

So I'm thinking maybe we should make more of an effort to go to bed after his 10pm feed, and see if he sleeps in his moses basket until his 1.30/2 am feed. I might try that tonight.

*Letters To Baby* - I think I mentioned a while back that we opened an email account for the baby. We did it when I was about 18 weeks pregnant, and both me and OH send separate emails to him whenever we feel like it - I emailed him throughout the pregnancy telling him all about what was happening with appointments/scans/etc. 
We've carried on writing to him since he was born, and we plan to keep on doing it and then showing him the letters when he's 16 or so. 

*First Periods* - I'm SO worried about the period I'm having. Has anybody had their first proper period pp yet?
I started mine definitely over 7 days ago, and I'm still HEAVILY bleeding - I'm using Always Ultra Night pads (So HUGE and super absorbent ones) and I am soaking through them within an hour. 
I keep soaking through to my underwear, I can feel it literally gushing out of me! (Sorry TMI).
I went out for dinner with friends on Saturday night, I put a clean pad on before we went - within an hour I had soaked through it. I bought super plus tampons and put one in - by the time we left the restaurant two hours later, it was SO soaked through that I could feel it slipping out while I walked!!!
It is AWFUL, its SO embarrasing I am scared to go out of the house, I keep passing big clots too and I have really strong period pains :wacko:

I'm worried its not normal, and I'm losing so much blood that it must be making my anemia much worse - I'm going to call the health visitor about it in a minute.

*AFM* - We had Tyne's christening on Sunday. Its been sooooo hectic trying to sort it all out, and with my ridiculous heavy period from Hell and STILL being ill with a throat infection its been quite stressful!
But the day went really well - we had a lovely time, the service was lovely and Tyne looked so gorgeous and was so well behaved! 
It was lovely seeing all our family and friends, and we were absolutely spoiled rotten with beautiful gifts!! I just have no idea where to keep them all lol. 
Luckily everybody was very thoughtful and we actually got lovely and useful gifts rather than loads of silver trinkets! We got one or two silver keepsakes which is nice, but we mainly got things like personalised baby towels, clay hand print photo frame, personalised money box, loads of giftcards and money etc - so we're really pleased and overwhelmed!


----------



## doggylover

Whoa, Hayley, definitely phone your mw/health visitor in relation to your bleeding. I've always had super heavy periods, but what your describing is how I would be maybe 1/2 days out of 7. I think that it being that heavy for so long is definitely something to ask about. Hopefully it'll be totally normal, and you can report back that we are all in for the same treat!
Glad Tyne's christening went well, and its great to get the more useful gifts, rather than a heap of "baby's first tooth" silver boxes :haha:


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, it seems like your period has returned with a vengeance! I would be concerned, too, and I think you're doing the right thing by calling your healthcare provider. I haven't gotten my period yet but I do remember the doctor saying to call if I had any postpartum bleeding that soaked through a pad in 1 hour. I hope everything is okay!

I'm glad Tyne's christening went well! :)

*Lauren*, I'm jealous of the sleep, too! It's 7am here and I'm up listening to Sarah "talk" to the birdie mobile in her swing. It's pretty cute but I'm exhausted! Although, you deserve to sleep in after a night like that! I hope you feel better!

*Sarah*, we tried putting Sarah in her crib for a nap yesterday afternoon just to see. She lasted 30 mins...better than nothing! I'm nowhere near ready for her to sleep in there at night but I don't see the harm in getting her used to the crib.

*Brittany*, I'm glad last night was better but I'm sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: We give up a lot for our babies! I agree that even though Seth helps a lot, it's still way easier for him to get out and do things whereas I have to prepare, pump enough milk, and even when I do go out I miss Sarah and can't wait to get back home. But I agree with Hayley that a talk is in order if you don't think your DH is pulling his weight. I've been so much happier since I've talked to Seth.

*AFM*, Sarah was a total stinker after 3am. I've pretty much been up and down with her since then and it's 7am now. She wasn't fussing but I could tell that she was (and still is) working on a bowel movement. She was even doing it in her sleep, which made it hard for _me_ to sleep because I was lying there listening to her grunt and strain. She goes to the bathroom once every other day now (doctor says that's normal after 1 month, and he also said it was normal for babies to have to "learn" how to go to the bathroom hence all the noise and funny faces) but it seems like it always takes so much work! I can't wait until Sarah figures out how her butt works!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, do we get to see some photos of the christening?? :) I want to see Tyne in his little outfit! 
I haven't had my period come yet, although I feel like its due any day. I remember my mum after her last. She bled really heavily, said she used the super tampons and a thick pad and had to change every hour. Sooo from that, I assumed it was normal for the first period? What did your doctor say? I am guessing you aren't on any form of contraceptive? (those that affect your period). I am planning on going on the injection... But assume I'll have a period before then. 
I had those night time pads your describing, I brought them before labour and used one when my waters broke. It was shocking!! Soaked straight through, wheras the maternity pads didn't. Its worth getting some of them and see if they are better, especially for nighttime. Mine were sainsburys own. 

Brittany, I think you should have a word with Seth too. You need to get how you feel off your chest or it will only get worse. 

Adam hasn't been at work much recently (they don't have work for them) so he worked 2 full days last week then a couple of hours thursday and Friday. He has been asked to work this weekend though which annoyed me because I'm going out Friday, now I can't stay out late and have to watch how much I drink so I'm fit enough to look after Beau. I go out for the first time in nearly a year and still have to be sensible. Not that I planned on getting wasted or anything lol!! 

Because Adam has been home loads recently too, I don't have any sort of routine. Things are all over the place. Hopefully when work does pick up and he is out more often, I can get in to one. 

This sounds like a daft question but does anyone else over-worry? I think about Beau's saftey all the time. The thought of her being hurt worries me so much, I don't want to leave her with anyone incase they hurt her. Not on purpose, but if something happened I hate the thought of not being there to sooth her. My list of things goes on but I won't bore you with them. I over worry about safety anyway, normally my own or those close to me... But I worry TOO much when it comes to Beau's safety. God, I'm such a weirdo :haha:


----------



## doggylover

*lauren* I worry a lot as well. Simon keeps telling me off, and when i am fretting about something (eg asking him if her stomach looked swollen and did we need to call my brother to come and look at her :blush:) he always says "she is a BABY, she is supposed to do that/look like that/make those noises" I actually snapped last night and screamed "I know she's a f**king baby- who pushed her out of their vagina?! It's not like I don't know!" :haha: but yes, I think that the worrying thing is just part of our lives now. Simon said to me that, while he worries, he think I worry a lot more, and that's because as we have carried them etc we are now hard wired to looking out for them at every given moment.

*Brittany* :hugs: I feel exactly the same way about dh and Isabelle as you do about dh and Aiden. I know it's stupid, but I feel like he can nip upstairs to do things, or pop out to the shop or whatever it is, whenever he wants, whereas if I want to do something for more than half an hour (eg take a bath) I have to make sure Isabelle is fed and settled first, and I think it's easy to end up resenting the men as they seem to have it so much easier 
But at the same time, I know Simon has it tough in that he works all day and only gets a few hours with Isabelle, so I try to remember that we have different roles and, as a breastfeeding mummy, for now my role is simply to have a little baby attached to me at all times. I think it will definitely get easier as they get older and need feeding less regularly, or when I can pump and leave her for a longer stretch.

*Lyndsey* I think a 30min stretch in Sarah's crib is a great start! Hopefully that means she's an easy going girl who will be happy to adapt to sleeping in her crib full time when the time comes. Isabelle sleeps so well in her swinging crib (which I think you guys call a cradle?) and in her bouncer, but now flat out refuses to do more than 10 mins in her Moses basket. I think it's because it doesn't move... So I'm worried that when we transfer her to her cot we may have an issue...I hope not!

Oh's and routine: I know a few of you mentioned feeling like there is less routine or you get less done when oh is home and I am exactly the same. Tbh I feel like people are still so eager to see Isabelle and spend time with her that I haven't had one single day just her and I, in the house together, to get into any routine. I'm happy to be so busy, but I do kind of feel like we need a few days home together. Then again when I am stuck home all day ina few weeks once the excitement around her dies down I may be regretting saying that!

Isabelle went down around 8.30pm again tonight and settled really well. It's been half an hour and not a peep, so I'm hoping this evening goes as well as yesterday evening...


----------



## LiverpoolLass

doggylover said:


> - hope Isabelle has stayed nice and settled again tonight!
> 
> The OH/routine is definitely how it is for me! Jon is off on holiday this week and its lovely to have him here and have days out etc - but the routine thing is MUCH harder with him around! I just find it all so much easier when its just me and Tyne.
> Then everything is done my way, I know what has been done and what needs to be done, and everything is nice and calm! :coffee:
> 
> *Lauren* - Aww I worry a lot too, I think its natural.
> I think there are certain things that only a Mum senses/notices with regards to the babies well being and so for that reason we worry about other people not picking up on it.
> I can tell when Tyne is just attention crying and when he REALLY means it for example, and I know other people wouldnt be able to tell the difference.
> 
> Little safety things get me too - like Jon with nappy bags!! We always use nappy bags coz I HATE nappies laying around - but they worry me sick coz SO many times Ive seen Jon have them sitting by the babies head while he's changing him! I go mental every time , and he always tell Im being stupid coz hes sitting right there and isnt going to him him suffocate - but still, just DONT put them by his head?!!!!
> 
> I've attached some pics of Tyne's christening but we're still waiting on the ones my cousin took with his proper camera, the only ones i have at the minute are my crappy digi cam ones and the light in the church wasnt great!
> 
> I am on contraception now yeah, the midwives were harrassing me about it so I went on the pill about 2 weeks ago. I've been on the injection before - it was good! I dont want it this time as I might want to think about another baby within a year or so, and I'd rather be on something that will wear off quickly - but after I've had another baby I would def use the injection again. So convenient!
> 
> *Lynsey* - Lol @ Sarah figuring out how her butt works! Tyne is the same way! He also goes once every other day now too.
> And the faces and straining - OMG! I was really concerned at one point, but a quick Google search reassured me it was normal!
> Hope Sarah has settled now!
> 
> *My Period* - I called the health visitor and told her my symptoms, and she panicked me more! She said it could be post partum haemorrage as apparently that can happen for up to 6 weeks afterwards - she said to go straight to my Dr or A & E.
> I called my Dr and they got me an urgent appointment, so I went in but he said he didnt think it was that.
> Heavy periods are very normal, especially after a c section apparently - but because its getting heavier after 7 days rather than lighter its a bit unusual.
> 
> He said its probably either an infection from the c section (things like womb linings can apparently get infected?!) or possibly yet ANOTHER side effect of my Graves Disease - he said if my thyroid has gone very underactive then that can cause very heavy periods and clotting. So he's sent me for blood tests to check that and to see how the anemia is - and put me on antibiotics in case its an infection. :shrug:
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still bleeding everywhere like a Vampires wet dream :cry:


 



Attached Files:







100_4262.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









100_4276.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









100_4302.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









100_4312.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









100_4340.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## doggylover

LiverpoolLass said:


> Meanwhile I'm still bleeding everywhere like a Vampires wet dream :cry:

:rofl: what a phrase! That is worrying, but hopefully your dr is just being overly cautious and it turns out not to be anything serious.

Those christening photos are gorgeous, Tyne's outfit is absolutely amazing, he looks adorable!!

*baby pooing* I can't believe Sarah and Tyne only poo once every other day! I know Isabelle is younger, but she poos at least 7 times every single day. I look forward to this less frequent pooing - it will certainly make changing her and washing her nappies a bit less gross :haha:

Afm: a long night. Isabelle slept from 8.30pm until almost 11, but then she was up every 1.5-2 hrs, and for some reason after her 2am feed she would not settle at all. She got the hiccups which always keeps her awake, but she doesn't usually get them until 6am. So she was awake for an hour, which is very unusual for her in the night. However, that meant she didn't get her 6am bout of hiccups, and although she fussed slightly, she fell back to sleep in her crib and we both slept until 8am when Simon left. He didnt even come and say goodbye to us this morning I know we were asleep, but that is very much not the point!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lindsey - We put Aiden in his crib for one of his naps on Saturday. He did really well. I, on the other hand, was so nervous about not hearing him if he needed me that I was practically glued to the video baby monitor.

Sorry Sarah has been struggling with the bowel movements. Hopefully she'll figure it out soon.

Hayley - Love the pictures from Tyne's Christening. Thanks for sharing!

Also hope the bleeding slows down soon. I can only imagine how uncomfortable you feel.

Sarah - Aiden has no problem in the pooping department either and goes as often as Isabelle does. My pediatrician says at this age they want at least 3 bowel movements a day and Aiden goes double that. :haha:

AFM - Very rough day yesterday for me. Aiden started randomly having green poop yesterday and one of the times it was mucousy, green poop and smelled bad. I was reading on Google that this kind of poop could be baby diarrhea so then I started freaking out thinking Aiden is sick. It was also at the same time I discover the mucousy poop that Aiden decides to be really fussy on the breast and kept latching and unlatching repeatedly. Then if I did manage to get him latched where it seemed like he was going to stay on, the dog would bark or DH would come in the room and he would get distracted and would unlatch again and start screaming. I don't know which of us was crying harder during all of this. 

I did call his pediatrician and they didn't seem concerned at all about his green poop so I've been trying to relax and avoid Google, especially since he has been having mostly the normal yellow poop diapers today. But the whole thing still has me feeling a bit stressed. Especially since what I was reading online kept talking about a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance. But I haven't changed anything with the nursing/still allow him to stay on the boob as long as he wants so I don't think I could suddenly have an imbalance. It just all seems confusing.

I do think the fussiness at the breast is due to my milk spraying out. I know when I squeeze milk out of my breast it will often spray out. I imagine the same thing is happening to DS when he nurses but I'm not quite sure what to do about it. Lindsey, you had this problem when nursing Sarah if I remember correctly.


----------



## MrsHippo

It's strange how advice is different in other countries. Here they say one bowel movement a day or even one every other day is normal. I don't know if there is a difference between breast fed and formula fed. Beau tends to have one a day, sometimes one every other. 

Hayley, love Tyne in his little outfit. So cute :) Hope your bleeding stops soon, when will you have your blood results back? Our health visitor keeps going on about contraception which is annoying. I have been on the pill since I was 15 and have gone through multiple brands as they keep disagreeing with me. So this time I'm thinking about going on to something else. Don't want to feel pressurised to do anything by the health visitor though!! 

Nothing new here really. Went to see the girls at work today which was nice. The sun has been shining all day so I'm happy about that :) (we don't see sunshine all that often here in the UK lol so we make the most of it!!) 

We attempted to have :sex: last night but had to stop before it even began as it hurt me :( I thought I'd be ok... Guess not. I'm sure I'll be ok in another couple of weeks.


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I love the pictures of Tyne's christening! He's such a handsome little man - and growing up so fast! I can't believe it's been a month.

Whoa, how crazy to go from being told you might be hemorrhaging to an infection. Hopefully the antibiotics kick in and your bleeding stops soon.

*Lauren*, I bet it was nice to get out of the house and enjoy the sunshine!

*Sarah & Brittany*, Sarah used to poop with every meal but as soon as she turned 4 weeks, she started going once a day. I read that breastfed babies can go up to a week without having a bowel movement. I think their bodies are absorbing more so there is less waste for them to pass.

Brittany, I honestly don't think you have an fore/hind milk imbalance, either. There are both kinds of milk in each drop of breast milk except that the fat content increases as the baby continues to drink. I heard that a _true_ imbalance is uncommon but you can always use the same breast (block feeding) for a few feedings in a row if you're super worried about it.

Maybe the mucous was a reaction to something you ate? Do you drink a lot of milk? If Aiden's dirty diapers are back to yellow than I wouldn't worry about it. Like yours, my pediatrician told me that green is still in the range of normal. I was freaking out because Sarah had green poop for _days_ and he still wasn't concerned. Turns out, I stopped using Colic Calm (the liquid is black) and they turned yellow again. 

As for the spraying, you may have an overactive let-down? I have this. I think it's pretty common. As soon as I feel the let-down, I unlatch her and let the milk spray into a burp cloth. Once it stops spraying, I put her back on. Or I sit her up when I nurse and try to lean myself back a little bit so that gravity helps slow the flow. Side-lying position is good, too, because the excess milk runs out of the other side of their mouth. Once, I dozed off nursing and woke up to her fussing because I was spraying her in the face!

*AFM*, Seth got a little taste of what I go through sometimes. :lol: He's a night-owl so he's been feeding Sarah when she wakes between 9pm-1am. Usually, I feed her right before 9 and that puts her to sleep. Last night, she would _not_ go down and was crying and crying. I don't think Seth understands that she's too young to put herself to sleep because he thinks that he can just lay her in the swing or in her rocker and be done with it (this only works sometimes). I came downstairs after 30 mins of crying, swaddled her, went in the bathroom and turned on the ceiling fan, rocked her for 5 mins and she was out. I heard her crying a couple of other times during his shift but I think he figured it out. It was just funny because she's usually a little devil during my shift at night and for once the tables were turned. She slept good for me! :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren* - Breastfed babies tend to have more bowel movements then formula fed babies. I think its because breastmilk is digested faster.

Sorry your first attempt at DTD didn't go well. I want to start DTD again but I still have days where I'm sore so I don't think we'll be making any attempts for another few weeks.

*Lindsey* - I didn't change anything with the way I nurse him or anything in my diet and he's been back to normal yellow poop today so I don't know what was up with him yesterday. I guess he just wanted to scare me. 

As for the overactive let down I think I do have this. Especially with my left breast. I did call my LC and asked about it. I've been manually expressing before having Aiden latch like she suggested and that seems to be helping.

Glad Seth got a taste of what you go through. I think our DH's appreciate us more when they actually see how hard we work.

*AFM* - MIL is hounding me about coming over to see Aiden. I'm really irritated by this since MIL just doesn't take no for an answer. Not to mention it was DH who told her to call and ask me whenever she wants to come over even though he knows how I feel about his mom. Geez I just want a week where I can do my own thing and not have to deal with people fussing over Aiden and messing his routine up.


----------



## linzylou

I am the verge of tears right now. Sarah has been screaming constantly since 6 last night (about 30 mins after she ate). She fell asleep about 9 but woke up every hour until 6am. Got her back to sleep around 7:30 but she's been crying/screaming since she woke up at 9 (it's 11:30 now). She seems gassy so I've been trying to help her with that. I don't know if it's something I ate or what but this is really awful. :( Where did my happy baby go?! 

To make matters worse, my MIL is going to be here in a few hours.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I am really sorry to hear about Sarah. I hope she settles soon. 

Brittany, I feel for you. We had Adam's auntie and grandma want to come over again. I don't mind them but it irritates me that they want to come. We hardly saw them before, well his grandma occasionally, but auntie probably once or twice a year!! So for her to want to come round..again...annoys me. I have always been very quiet and kept to myself, I enjoy space and being unsociable. I hate that things have changed. 

I was/am annoyed with my dad and step mum. For ages my dad has been saying 'I want to buy you something big/substancial for Beau'. I said we didn't need anything in specific as we have everything and don't have the space for things like a cot ect. Anyway, I was told they'd just give me vouchers - fair enough, we could keep them until we move out and spend it towards furniture or whatever. Well, SM came round the other day with a gift. It was a thing you stick in the bath tub and its supposed to hold baby so you can wash them properly without having to hold them up (Beau is too small to use it yet though) which cost about 20 pounds. Then handed me a mamas and papas gift card - for 30 quid :huh: ok, I was grateful and didn't think anything of it. Well, the next day I told my mum....then found out he had given my sister 100 pounds FOR GETTING A NEW JOB. Yes we are happy for her but its a small pay rise, nothing too laadidar. So after that I was fuming!!! He makes out he wants to do all this and that for Beau and in the end all she gets is a lousy 50 quid spent on her - his first grandchild!!! and my sister got 100 for getting a promotion at work!!! I was really upset at first, he may as well done nothing for her. Oh and then he was supposed to come round on Sunday (which he NEVER does - its always me going to his house), so thought that was nice...until he cancelled on me about 45 minutes before he was due to arrive because he had an ''upset stomach'', no sorry or anything. :growlmad::growlmad: so I'm not a happy bunny with him at all. I feel like telling them both to do one. 

On a plus, I won a childrens dress :happydance: I get to choose which one I want and in what size. I am either going to sell it or give it to Adam's neice for her birthday at the end of the month. I'd be buying her something anyway, just need to find out whether she is a dress wearer, if so, what size she wears. 

https://www.little-mistress.co.uk/girls-dresses-c66


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* I remember you mentioning your dad before and if I remember rightly it wasn't great then either. It sounds like he and your SM are all talk and no action when it comes to you, and now Beau. Talking up their 'big gesture' then never following through on it. It's horrible, especially as Beau is the first grandchild, but at least you know not to count on them for anything. 
Those dresses are lovely, I love the cream lace puffball near the bottom. 

*Lindsey* :hugs: I am so sorry you're having a crappy day and night with Sarah. If it makes you feel any better I did just cry because Isabelle isn't settling well today at all, so I know exactly how you feel. Is Seth able to take her for a while to give you a break?
That said, Simon offered to take izzy and I said no as I feel like its my responsibility to settle her when she is so upset, which only makes things worse I think. And considering seths unsuccessful attempt the night before last, maybe not the best idea! Poor Seth! But it is nice for the men to get a taste of what we 'put up with'!
I really hope she settles soon and you both get some much needed peace and sleep.

*Brittany* I know how you feel about feeling hounded by people. I literally have not had one single day alone. But then, when I do have a few hours alone, I find myself looking forward to whatever people I will see later, so I'm clearly just never happy!!

*dtd* nowhere near happening with us! As Simon put it there is still "stuff going on downstairs" with me (ie I'm still having some light pp bleeding!) so for that reason firstly it's a no go. Secondly, I do not feel ready at all yet, I feel so unsexy and bleuggh.
Now, practical question: we are very much sex in bed type people. What the heck do we do with the baby when we are ready to dtd again?! Stick her out in the hallway?! :haha:

*pumping* for anyone who is/has pumped breastmilk, how much did you get at each pumping session? And how much does LO generally take in one feed from a bottle?

*Grobags* does anyone use these? I have loads and Isabelle is now the right weight to start using some, but I feel like with so many nighttime nappy changes it will just add to the amount of faff while I'm half asleep. Does anyone use them and find they aren't too difficult for nighttime changes? Atm I just cover her in a cellular blanket (tucked in nice and tight, so all safe!) and it's easy to whip off when I need to get her out.

*afm* I may have mentioned yesterday but Isabelle has a little cold at the minute (thanks to whoever brought us that) so she is stuffy and kind of miserable (although I've seen babies feel worse) but because of it she is back to being really unsettled. Monday and Tuesday we great days, yesterday she mostly slept and then last night as we continue with her bedtime routine, she just wouldn't settle. I basically fed her for an hour and a half non stop before she drifted off, and was fine after that, although woke slightly more often than normal in the night.

Today she was fine in the morning then this afternoon she was so unsettled. Screaming unless I fed her and then let her sleep on me, and since we were with family and everyone wanted a cuddle, it didnt go too well! When we got home we tried to start her bedtime routine but she was so upset and screaming I just went straight to feeding her, but she still hasn't settled. Simon found me rocking her crib and sobbing because I just feel so useless when she is crying for no real reason. Plus because she is so unsettled last night and tonight I've sat next to her crib while she drifts off/wakes for another quick feed from about 8-10pm so Simon and I haven't spent any time together :(

Not a good few days for us.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, 

We are also 'sex in bed' people... And we actually attempted with her in the room. OMG that sounds awful when I think about it. Poor thing. But while they're so young I don't think it's too much a problem.... As long as they are in bed... Away from you lol. I'd find seeing her off-putting. I guess once things get better we might try elsewhere, like the living room or something? 

Gro-bags, I have one. A lot of people love them. However, they don't work with us and the hammock so she is in gro-swaddles instead which are great! She has it under her arms as she likes to move them. We will use gro-bags once she has transferred to a cot. You can change them easily too, just unzip it around their legs but keep their arms in. You just open, change and zip back up. 

When I expressed I only got 2oz (1oz each boob) at the most but I wasn't feeding as much as you girls do so you'll prob express more? I know breasted babies don't drink as much breast milk as they do formula. Beau is on 3oz going on to 4 and feeds every 2-4 hours. Last night she went about 5 and a half!! Was well impressed lol. 

Sorry to hear about you having a tough time :( 

This may sound daft but have you checked her gums for tooth buds? Beau has been dribbling loads over this week and when I saw my mum today she looked at me and went 'you got your teeth early' ... Well when beau was crying earlier I only went and saw two white marks on her lower gum!! :-s so I read about it and it is possible for them to start developing their 'buds' this early, although rare. Some people say their babies had been really unsettled ect.


----------



## doggylover

Holy crap, teeth already?! No way would I have eve thought of that. I'll have plenty of chances to check, with her mouth being so open wide while she's screaming! Wll do that tomorrow. 
How long can Beau use her hammock for? You're right about unzipping the grobags, wouldn't be too bad at all I suppose, especially as she starts needing fewer changes at night. Hopefully she'll like them, as I have no idea what I'll do if she doesn't! Plus we have loads!
5.5hrs between feeds?! I can only dream of such a day - today I was lucky to get 5.5 minutes :haha:
She's finally drifted off to sleep so I'm hoping that the rest of the night is ok. It does amaze me that no matter how bad her day is, she settles every night by 10 at the latest and sleeps the same from then on in. We are very lucky in that respect.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey* - I'm so sorry you have had a rough night. :hugs: Is there anything you can give Sarah to help with the gas? I've read somewhere that pushing their legs up against their chest can help with gas pains but for the most part we haven't had issues with gas so I'm not sure if that actually helps anything. Could you cancel the visit with your MIL? I imagine you're not feeling up for company right now.

*Lauren* - You and I sound the same regarding visitors. DH and I are both rather anti-social and prefer going out ourselves or with friends. Since Aiden got here it's like everyone expects us to suddenly want visitors all the time which is definitely not the case. I don't get why people think that just because we have a baby that our personalities are suddenly going to change.

Sorry about your dad and step mom. I would be rather annoyed with that situation as well. :hugs:

*Sarah* - DH and I are usually DTD in bed type of people too. We have fooled around a few times while Aiden was in the room (not ready to DTD yet either) and oddly I didn't find myself weirded out by him being in the room at all like I thought I would be. There has only been one time that he woken up so we had to stop but for the most part he slept through everything and never even knew anything was happening. I might feel differently when we're actually having sex again though and might try to settle him in his room for a nap in his crib before we actually DTD so probably won't be able to have spontaneous sex until he's in his room all the time if that's what we end up doing. But I guess what I'm saying is see how you feel about DTD with Isabelle in the room before trying to come up with other ideas about where to put her. You might be surprised and not have any issues with her being in the room like me, especially if she sleeps through everything.

As for pumping, I have read that anything from .5 to 2 oz is a normal amount to get from both breasts for a mother who is exclusively breastfeeding. How comfortable you are with your pump/the type of pump along with the time you're pumping also will effect how much you get too. I find that I get the most milk in the middle of the night since Aiden sleeps longer (during the day he's nursing just about every 1-2 hours where as at night it's every 2-3 hours) so I don't bother pumping during the day because the amount of milk I get is not worth it. Aiden usually nurses on one side and then I'll pump the side he doesn't nurse on. Normally I get around 1 oz on the breast I pump though this morning the breast I pumped was so full that I managed to get almost 2 ozs. 

With bottles, we've only given him 2 ozs but both times we've resorted to giving him a bottle because he was being way too fussy at the breast and I just couldn't deal with him unlatching by pulling his head back with my nipple in his mouth (anyone have that happen yet, ouch!) or digging his razor nails into my boob anymore so I'm not sure if he would drink more then that at a time or not since he's had milk from me before giving the bottle both times we have done so. I did read somewhere not to freeze more then 2 to 3 ozs of breastmilk in a bag though so that you're not wasting a lot of milk if your baby chooses not to drink it. 

I don't use grobags, I just swaddle Aiden which is fast for me or DH to undo when we're half asleep. Though if I remember correctly you're advised against swaddling where you live.

Sorry you've had such a rough few days. People being sick is another reason I have been so tired of visitors. Hope you have a better night tonight. :hugs:

*AFM* - DH is working late again tonight (he didn't get home until 7 last night) so I'm on my own for the most part today too. I have a hard time with DH working late since I have such a difficult time doing anything for myself without him here. Like half the time I can't take a shower or try to cook food without Aiden waking up or the dog starts barking because she wants to go out. So then I usually have to stop what I'm doing and go tend to them. It's just easier when DH is here since I know he can handle things while I'm taking care of myself. Hopefully tomorrow won't be yet another late day, it would be nice to have more then a couple hours with him before we go to bed.

Also, I told MIL no about visiting. I basically said my days are too hectic right now and I would just rather wait until we get into a bit more of a routine before having people over. She hasn't responded back to the e-mail though so I have a feeling she's mad. Oh well I guess. It's not like I didn't expect that kind of reaction from her so I made sure DH was on the same page as me so if she starts complaining to him about not getting to visit he can back me up.


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, I hope Isabelle settles for you soon. It's tough when they continue to cry despite our best efforts. :hugs: I feel the exact same in that it should be my responsibility to take care of Sarah when she's so upset. I felt a tiny bit better when Seth took her and she still cried because at least I knew it wasn't just me. Then again, I wish _one_ of us had been able to calm her down! 

What finally worked last night (for a while at least) was a warm bath, a full stomach, and being rocked in the glider. Today I finally got her back to sleep and she woke up with a full diaper...it was gross...but she's seemed better ever since. :shrug:

*Sex*, we've done it a few more times. It's getting better but it's still not great. This may be TMI but I feel looser? :( 

We mostly have sex out in the living room right now because I also feel weird about doing it with the baby in the room but we've done it twice while she was asleep in her bassinet. 

*Grobags*, I have a Halo SleepSack. We tried it the first few nights and Sarah didn't seem to like it. It's pretty hot here now so I just use a light muslin blanket and swaddle her myself.

*Pumping*, I first used my pump around 2 weeks and in the beginning, I think it took me a few pumping sessions to get enough for one bottle. Now I can pump about 2.5-3 oz per breast now if I pump first thing in the morning. I've tried pumping at night (10pm) and I'm lucky to get 1 oz but I know that your supply is lower in the evening/night. Sarah usually nurses from one side which allows me to pump the other. She takes about 2-3 oz in a bottle but after yesterday's stomachache, 3 might be too much!


----------



## linzylou

I posted at the same time you did, Brittany! We use Colic Calm for Sarah's gas and I do bicycle her legs and massage her stomach and back. Sitting her up in my lap seems to help (gravity?), as well as bouncing her. Usually one or more of those things work for her but last night she was inconsolable. She's never acted colicky before so I hope it was just a one time thing. :(

Unfortunately, it's too late to cancel MIL's trip but hopefully she'll be helpful again like she was last time. She's only staying until Sunday. I have my 6 week checkup tomorrow morning so she'll be watching Sarah (Seth will be home, too).

I'm sorry your DH is working late. I find that the hardest time to be alone is in the evenings when Sarah tends to fuss and cluster-feed. Hopefully he doesn't have to work late for very much longer. And I'm glad you told your MIL no! Even if she is mad, you'll feel better in the end now that you don't have to worry about her visiting.


----------



## MrsHippo

I too feel as though I can't do certain things when Adam isn't here... She sleeps for long periods in the day usually but instead of going in the shower or cooking, im cleaning or doing washing ect... 

So it's 00:20 here now. Beau was last fed at around 8:30 and at 11:30ish she started doing the 'feed me' mouth movement while she was asleep. Adam and I both felt tired so decided to wake her for a feed, otherwise we'd be getting woken up shortly after going to bed!! But she decided to only drink 1oz and fell asleep, couldn't wake her again so put her to bed... She then woke up and started moaning, so got her up, tried feeding... She drank about a third of an ounce and fell asleep. So put her to bed again and she has woken and is moaning again!! I did burp her before putting her down. So frustrating when you known they need to drink more before they settle but don't. So I'm going to play on my phone in bed for a bit. She is being too noisy for me to sleep so I'll stay up until she either cries or falls asleep. 

Oh and it's now officially my birthday, happy birthday to meee lol :cake:


----------



## linzylou

Happy birthday!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Happy Birthday, Lauren!

Aiden does the same thing in the evenings when I try nursing him. He'll keep falling asleep in the middle and then wake up a few minutes later when he realizes he's unlatched himself acting like he's starving. The past two nights it's taken about 2 hours for him to eat enough that he actually stays asleep.


----------



## doggylover

Happy birthday Lauren! :cake: have you anything special planned for today or the weekend? Sounds like a long night last night with Beau, I hope you managed to get some sleep?

Thanks for all the info re: pumping, I guess I will just have to start and see what happens. I'm terrified I won't be able to get anything out, even though I know I produce enough to feed my beast child :haha: and it's making me hesitant to start trying, which is stupid as the sooner I start the better to build up a stash in the freezer. :dohh:

Brittany, did your mil ever respond to your email? Hopefully she will be understanding of you and how you feel, or at least she will pretend to be even if she isn't lol. 

Afm: Isabelle settled well eventually last night and slept for a good while. I think we are trying to put her to bed too early, so I will suggest to dh that we work on it later tonight. She's ended up settling just after 9pm the last two nights, when we tried to put her down at 8, so we both had a miserable hour trying to force her to sleep. So hopefully if we start later tonight then it will be a bit smoother. 
We got some saline drops for her nose today to try and clear her snottiness, so I'm hoping that makes her feel a bit better.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah, MIL did respond. I think she was trying to make me feel guilty for telling her no because she kept saying how much she missed Aiden and how she just wanted to hold him for a little bit. 

Hope the saline drops and later bedtime help Isabelle.

AFM, Aiden's one month checkup went well. He is now 20 1/4 inches long and 7 lbs, 7 oz. So he has basically been gaining an ounce a day. Not much longer and he's going to be out of his newborn clothes and into his 0-3 month clothes.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls!:flower:

I suck with keeping up with online things atm. Grrr!

I got myself a new phone today though, so I'm hoping that might help as its an iphone so better at accessing the internet than my old blackberry was!

I think my laptop may die anyday now, it keeps making strange "electrical" sounds if that makes sense?! :/
*
Lindsey* - so sorry to hear about the hard time you had with Sarah a few nights ago. That sounds awful :/ I'm glad she settled in the end. Its so hard when theyre so upset and nothing we can do seems to help :hugs:

*Sarah* - I've been wondering if Tyne is getting his buds too! He has little white parts on his gums and sometimes he seems to be crying for no reason at all - but he's not very drooly, so that makes me question it?!
I hope Isabelle feels better with the saline. I asked my Dr about products for babies with snotty noses and they didnt recommend anything! What was yours called and where was it from? Tyne is still a bit snotty so I could do with something!

*Lauren* - Happy Birthday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope you enjoyed your first Mummy birthday! What did you do to celebrate?
I would be SO annoyed about your Dad and SM too! I mean, a bath seat thingy and £30 for their first grandchild...REALLY?! :/
Do you think theres any chance thats not the whole gift and they're waiting to give you something else when you've moved?

*Brittany* - Aww glad Aiden's check up went well! Its funny you say he seems like he'll be out of his newborn clothes soon, I feel like Tyne is never going to grow into his newborn stuff! He's still wearing his Tiny Baby/Premature clothes! :wacko:
He can't be much different in weight than Aiden though - I would imagine he's heavier since he was last weighed almost 3 weeks ago, and he was 7lbs 3oz then! He MUST be over 7lbs 7oz by now!
I'm going to weigh him tomorrow out of interest.

*Gro Bags* - I have lots too but Tyne isn't at the right weight for them yet, so it feels like forever until we'll be using them - I'm worrying that we have the wrong tog as we stupidly bought them ALL in 2.5 tog thinking he'd be using them from birth and he'd be cold!
By the time he grows into them, I think he'll be needing 1.0 tog :/ Oops!!!

*AFM* - not much new to report. I'm still having a BAD time with all the bleeding etc. Went for more blood tests today so hopefully will have more answers soon.

My mother is DOING MY HEAD IN at the moment. She's always commenting on how Tyne is "spoiled" and saying we cuddle him too much - she's noticed that he wakes up when we put him to sleep in his pram and cries to be held again. So now everytime she walks past and one of us has hold of him she makes a comment about how we're spoiling him. (But of course, when SHE wants to hold him - its fine!)

Tonight she even kept calling him a "naughty boy" when she was talking to him - I know she was only teasing, but I found it a bit annoying. I don't really want my 5 week old child told he is a "naughty boy" just because he cries for a cuddle sometimes and isnt sleeping through the night yet.

Am I wrong in not EXPECTING him to sleep through the night yet?! I mean, ffs - he's 5 weeks old! 

I'm actually quite impressed with him tonight, we fed him at 10.30 pm - he took 4 ounces, and went to sleep in my arms. I was finishing off watching a film so I brought him up and laid him in his moses basket at 11.00, its now 00.10 and hes still fast asleep.
I'm quite happy with that! I'm expecting him to wake around 2ish for another feed.


----------



## MrsHippo

Thanks for the birthday messages :) I didn't do a huge amount if I'm honest. Went round to Adam's grandma's in the morning, his mum and auntie were there too. I sound awful saying this but I don't like Adam's mum holding Beau because she is a smoker and smokes in her house... So it will be all over her clothes. She doesn't have a garden so her clothes are dried on a horse... But are exposed to smoke. And to top that off, she is smelly too. And I hate seeing her cuddle and kiss Beau when she smells!!! But I can't say anything, I find it so frustrating!!! Her whole family have spoken to her about cleanliness but nothing has changed. His family are all over Beau too which I don't really like, my family will cuddle her or just hold her hand ect but after a little while they leave her alone. His family hold her and pass her around. 

Anyway... After we saw them we went for lunch then popped in to town. Last night I went out with my sister, I probably drank 4 small glasses of wine and a couple of alchopops. Which for me isn't that much.... Unless I've gone 9 months of not drinking lol. OMG I felt like shit when I woke up this morning. I got home at 1 (didn't leave home until 9) and I was up at 2:30 to feed Beau. Adam was up at 5 with her then went to work at 6 so, yeah, feel pants lol. 

To add to the annoyance of my dad, he didn't even bother ringing or texting me yesterday to say happy birthday!! I just dont know what is wrong with him at the moment!!! 

Hayley, I read your blog this morning - about the 'after birth experience' lol. I think your hospital enjoyed looking at your lady flower a tad too much :haha: I had that bottom painkiller straight after the surgery while still in theatre, think just after my catheter was put in. I had my pad on the bed looked at probably twice while I was there. I had my catheter pulled out and was told I had to go to the toilet within the next 6 hours or something, I had to pee in a bed pan and let them know once I'd gone. Made me laugh actually. I said I needed a wee as soon as the catheter out but the midwife was like 'no you won't, the catheter will have drained you' (I personally think it wasn't in properly) but I hobbled over to the toilet anyway and did a huge wee!! She came in after and said 'oh, so you did need a wee' noooo I was making it up!! Tut. 
I wasn't given much pain relief either. I had two paracetamol and another tablet only twice a day. I was given oromorph (or however you spell it) but only because I asked for it!! I thought it was really bad actually. I was in loads of pain too. 

Oh and I thought it would be a few more weeks until our LO's start sleeping through the night? And not all babies do anyway, our friends baby is 5 months and he still wakes up multiple times. 

I need to eat something but have bob all in!!! I reaaaally wanted a McDonald's breakfast but can't blummin drive, especially as I still felt drunk!! So I might rummage through the cupboards in a minute. 

Hope everyone is ok? Xx


----------



## doggylover

Hayley your blog post (and Lauren your post above!) about your hospital experiences really made me laugh! I agree that your hospital enjoyed looking at your lady flower waaaay too much Hayley! Mine checked my stitches once after birth and that was that!
I also had a suppository painkiller but they did that straight after stitching me up. I assume it was amazing as I never felt anything until two days later!!!!
We got our saline drops from the pharmacy, they are literally just called 'saline drops', but I saw some in tesco too. My brother recommended them (he's a dr and a trained pharmacist) so we were out getting them ASAP. They definitely give her relief for a while, so I would recommend them.
I've heard people say their LO sttn at 4 weeks, but my nephew only started about 6 months ago and he's almost 2!!!! 
How can you spoil a 5 week old?! Funny, my mum is the same. She comments on how my aunt and my SIL always held their baby and "never put the poor thing down so they could learn to settler" but its fine for her to cuddle Isabelle for as long as she likes?!?! Hypocrites.........

Brittany: just tell your mil she will definitely get to cuddle him again soon. When you are able to figure out a good time for her to see him that won't interrupt his schedule or make you change your other plans (even if you have none :haha:) 

Lauren: if I had four glasses of wine I'd be hospitalised! And that is before being pregnant too! Wine and I do not mix at all! Sorry you're feeling delicate today - I hope beau doesn't cry too much and make you feel worse!

Afm: I have on my pre-pregnancy skinny jeans today!! Ones I had even forgotten I owned! Ok so I have a little bulge over the top - BUT the point is that the button is in and the zip is up without too much of a fight! :haha:
I'm so tired today, after doing two stretches of 3 hrs between feeds (bringing us to 3am) Isabelle was awake from 3-4am and then again at 5am, and at 6am had to be brought into bed so I could get some sleep. BUT I don't sleep well when she's in bed as I'm so worried about crushing/smothering her! So little sleep for me last night.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Oh I dont blame you for feeling funny about Adam's mum holding the baby. I'm lucky in that my immediate family don't smoke, but I have one cousin who smokes loads and even when she comes to visit us she's always popping in and out for ciggys.
I HATE her holding the baby coz he stinks of smoke when I get him back, and it makes me paranoid about cot death ,etc! :/
She obviously thinks nothing of it though, as she was the one who smoked in the car while I was pregnant and smoked/drank all throughout her own two pregnancies!

Aww that must be so upsetting for your Dad not to wish you happy birthday :( Has he always been like that or is it a recent thing?

Lol! Hmm maybe the hospital did just rather like my lady parts! lmao! I think its coz I had that massive loss on the first evening - coz of that, they were FOREVER opening my legs and checking the pad! 
I had the bum painkiller in the theatre too but obv didnt feel it then, they just told me I'd had it lol - I got another one that night once the one from theatre had worn off.
Then the next day they were still giving me diclofenac but in oral form instead of suppository! 
Sounds like you didnt get much pain releif at all! Didnt they give you paracetomol on a drip? Thats how I got mine! I got oralmorph regularly too. I loved that stuff lol!

*Sarah* - Lol! Glad it gave you a giggle!
I must have a look for the saline drops in Tesco! 

OMG your nephew didnt sleep through for a year and a half!!! :wacko: I'm not sure I could handle that! lol! Were his parents walking zombies?! 

I know! My mum is driving me NUTS - and shes obviously been sounding off to my Dad about the cuddling thing, as he just came in and said "Arent you worried about spoiling him?" just coz I had hold of him! He'd JUST dropped off!
I'm going to tell my mum shes not allowed to hold him at all today incase she spoils him, see how she likes it!

Oooh well done with the jeans!!! :D

*Last night* - So last night, Tyne slept from 10pm until around 1.30 am. I fed him and he took 2 oz, then he slept until 4.45 am. Then OH fed him and he took another 2oz - then he wouldn't settle at all, kept dropping off for 20 minutes and then waking up crying. He then took another 2oz at 5.30 am, but still wouldnt settle in his basket so he came into our bed.
He settled right away then of course, and slept until about 8.45 am! 

So this seems to be the pattern we're developing - great sleeping from 10am until around 1.30/2am. Sleeping again until around 4.30 am, and then not settling until around 6am and then coming into our bed and sleeping until around 9! 

Because we dont sleep until around 2 am, it means we're only getting 2.5 hours sleep until he comes into bed with us and then getting another 3 hours (but like Sarah said, I dont sleep properly when hes in with us as Im worried about him being squished or overheating!).

SO we definitely need to change OUR sleeping patterns to fit in with his - we NEED to start going to sleep at 10 and having those 4 hours of sleep!

*Advice?* - I wanted to ask you girls opinions on something. Remember I told you about my "friend" Dori who was supposed to be a godmother, but couldnt go to the christening because it was the same day as her new boyfriends mothers birthday?!
Well basically the last I had heard from her was when I group text everybody to announce the birth, she had text back and just said congratulations. Since then she hasnt bothered to text and ask how either of us are etc, she's "Liked" one or two pics on facebook but hasnt actually commented on any.

I have been rather annoyed as she hasn't even bothered to send a New Baby card or gift - baring in mind that it was her birthday two days before I gave birth and I still managed to go out and send her a card and a gift, I think its quite rude of her not to bother!!! - but I let it go.

But then it was the Christening last weekend, and again - she hasnt bothered to send a card or anything. 

Is it just me, or is this really out of order considering she was asked to be a godparent?! And the fact that she has barely even acknowledged Tyne's existence at all given the fact that she and I have been quite close friends for the last 6 years, and all throughout my pregnancy I was extremely supportive of her and her ridiculous man problems - having her over to my flat all the time crying on my shoulder, taking her out to cheer her up, dropping her home at 10 pm coz she'd missed her train, etc etc. 

Last night I group text a load of people with my new phone number and she was one of them - I thought I'd use it as a last chance kind of thing to see if she would text back and at least ASK after the baby or how the christening went, etc - the text I got back just said "Hiya, when are you coming back to Devon?" - no mention of "Hows the baby", "How was the christening"...nothing!

I am SO annoyed and I really feel like I can't ignore it. I'm tempted to just delete her off my Facebook and not even say anything to her but I don't know....if it was you, would you be annoyed about it?! And would you tell the person why you were annoyed?


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I personally think you should tell her where to stuff it. Her new boyfriend is obviously much more important than Tyne. If she was serious about being his godmother she would make much more of an effort!! I know it's hard and you keep giving them that 'one more chance' thing.... She isn't worth it. 

I also think you should try going to bed earlier. Even if it's just one of you so your refreshed when you get up in the morning. 

As for my dad, me and my sister have had loads of problems with him in the past. He has a good way of making us feel guilty, like we don't try hard enough... But actually, it's him not making the effort. When I first got with Adam aged 16 he stopped talking to me, it was because I'd spend ''his weekend'' with Adam instead of him. In all honesty, I think he is jealous in some ways. He goes on about how proud he is blabla but deep down he hates the fact that we are our own people and doing well with our lives. Everything is about money too with him, its like he has to be better than us. For instance, he has said multiple times 'but you can't afford that' pffft, we earn more than he does and he hates it!! He doesn't like the fact that I drive a new BMW either and he is driving an old corsa. We have had massive fall outs about his drinking before too but won't go in to that. My mum is massively against him and has to apologise to us for the way he behaves. I'm sure she'd say something if she could, that would just cause even further problems though. My sister is really p'd off with him at the mo too. He asked her to look after they're youngest for a night as they are visiting friends down south, she agreed. Anyway, he called her yesterday to arrange when they were dropping him off ect then all of a sudden that 1 night turned in to 2 and he is blaming Charlotte for apparently not remembering. I believe her when she says he only said one. So now her bank holiday is taken up looking after Finlay. 

Anyway, I could moan for England at the moment!!! 

Beau has a milia spot on her chin which she has had since birth. It's driving me mad! It looks horrible and I want it to go! I read that it take around 6 weeks for them to go but her's just looks as though it's getting worse. The milk spots have cleared up really well though.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Hayley that isn't good at all. She definitely is (at the least) being a crappy friend. I would be majorly pissed off with her as well. But maybe more than pissed off actually...she has basically ignored the most important thing that has ever happened to you, how is she supposed to call herself a friend in that case? I understand not everyone is "into" babies, but it only takes a second to ask how Tyne is, or pick up a card. And if she was meant to be godmother, then she should be all over gifts etc. maybe she is annoyed because you wouldn't change the christening date?
I wouldn't even bother telling her you are annoyed. She'll only make some pathetic excuse (is any excuse ok to not bother with your son?)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, Isabelle is covered in milk spots. They are REALLY bad :( she looks like she has a really bad rash. They really upset me because they make her look awful :( anyone seeing her for the first time must think she's hideous :cry:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, they're horrible aren't they :( Beau had them really bad about a week ago, I felt so sorry for her (not that she had any idea!) but her poor little face was covered and it made me feel so bad. You want to show how perfect they are to the world but the spots ruin it. 

I washed her face everyday with water and cotton wool. She has one or two little ones still but overall it's improved loads.


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, I'm glad you had a good time on your birthday! I'm such a lightweight after almost a year of sobriety. My MIL was here this weekend so Seth and I had a few beers on the back porch, and I had an insta-hangover. I didn't even feel tipsy first...just went straight to the killer headache!

*Hayley*, so sorry about Tyne's godmother. I'd be very annoyed!! I agree, if she can't be bothered to care about you or your son than I wouldn't even bother telling her how you feel (unless you want to) and just unfriend her. It sounds like you've given her more than a few chances.

*As for me*, my MIL just left after spending the weekend with us. It's been interesting. She arrived Thursday at 10pm, just after Seth put Sarah to sleep, and was talking so loud that _I_ woke up - and I was asleep upstairs! The next morning, I brought Sarah downstairs in a onesie and she immediately took her into the nursery to change her into something "cute." WTF? MIL babysat her during my postpartum visit (Seth was home too but he was working on his laptop) and she kept Sarah awake during her naptime and would not give her back to me when I got home. I told her to give her to me so I could put her down for a nap and she told me no! Too bad!! After 4 hours of MIL being in her face, I finally got Sarah down for a nap but she was so cranky about it. I get that my MIL lives 3 hours away and doesn't get to see the baby as often, but the only time I got to hold my own daughter this weekend was when I was feeding her! Even then, MIL would follow me into the nursery and talk to me while I was doing it...

Sarah was actually really happy this weekend, though. She's full of smiles and "talks" all the time now. I love it! She's still not really on a schedule. I've started giving her bath, followed by PJ's and clean diaper, quiet time & one last feeding, and then I put her down slightly awake around 8-9. Friday night she was up every 2 hours on the dot from 9-6. Last night it was she was asleep at 8, woke at 11:30, 2:30, 4:30, up for good at 7. Every night is different!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey it sounds like Sarah and Isabelle are getting onto a similar nighttime schedule. We also put Isabelle down between 8 and 9, although I can't seem to get her down half awake. We bath, feed on one side, into pjs (to keep her awake) feed on other side, bed (every other night bath is replaced with nappy free time on her playmat and a quick top and tail) and by the time she's finished feeding she is zonked, so goes into her crib asleep. If she does to in slightly awake its because she hasn't finished feeding, so cries after about 10mins and needs topped up with milk, then falls asleep. How do you get Sarah to stay slightly awake?
Sorry your mil was a pain- I can't believe she was so rude to you. What is wrong with people sometimes?! Who refuses to give a baby back to their mother?! Good thing you only have to see her every so often!

Afm: my expressing starts tomorrow. I got my breast pump out and it comes in a little plastic box with all the bits, and reading through the instructions I found out that the box is actually a mini-steriliser. Which is great as I don't have a steriliser, and resented the idea of buying one as we don't plan on using a lot of bottles. So having that to just pop the pump (and one bottle) into is great. So I'm all sterilised and ready to go tomorrow morning. Then we will attempt to give Isabelle her first bottle tomorrow. I'm weirdly nervous about it. I'm worried that she won't accept the bottle, and I'll never be able to leave her. Conversely, I'm also very worried she will go fine with the bottle, and then get nipple confusion and not be able to latch on anymore.

Her latching has been a bit dodgy lately. She used to go straight on, but now she mouths around my nipple for a while, gives it a small suck but doesn't latch, so it can take a minute or two to get her on. I think we've both gotten lazy on the latch front, so need to make sure we work on that so she can still breastfeed easily.

Hope everyone is having a grea weekend x


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I can't believe your MIL. What is it with them.... I hear no end of stories about MILs. I bet your glad she has gone now!! 

Sarah, how many bottles do you have? Are you planning on increasing the amount of bottle feeding? If you don't know already, not sure what the instructions say on the pump but once you sterilise a bottle/bits it only stays sterile for 12 hours. 
I have two lots of bottles (12), fill 6 with water ready for formula while the other 6 stay in the steriliser. Obviously you won't require as many bottles and still have your boobs to use if a bottle isn't ready :) 
Oh and after watching this programme about germs I wash everything in anti-bacterial washing up liquid first. My doctor said to make sure all the teats are thoroughly washed too to prevent things like thrush. 

We had a walk around a park earlier which was nice, enjoyed a bit of sunshine. Im back home now and feeling rather tired so I'm going to make a coffee, eat some chocolate and chill out :)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I only really plan on using the bottle if we want/have to go out somewhere. I'm going to the big reunion concert next week blush:) so need to have enough for her for a few hours and have her used to the bottle for then. After that it'll only be a few times a month I would imagine she'll get a bottle. 

What i didn't expect was that I would manage to pump 3oz this morning (then I stopped as I don't know how much she would drink) but she refused to take the bottle. She had the teat in her mouth but just rolled it around in there. Milk dropped out so she knew what was in there but didn't take any (well about 0.5oz but I think most of that dribbled out of her mouth and down her front!) so we are hoping to try again later and see how we get on. 

Sounds like a perfect day for you - especially the chocolate bit!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww, I am sure she will get used to it soon :) Beau gagged the first few times we used a bottle and again when we used a dummy.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley* - I tried a 0-3 outfit on Aiden a couple days ago and he was basically swimming in it. May be a lot longer then I was thinking before he'll be out of his newborn clothes and into those. 

I would be furious if my mom behaved the same way yours is. I know Aiden cries to be held a lot, I certainly don't think there is anything wrong with that or that he's spoiled. Our babies are still so young.

As for Dori, I'd be more so annoyed with her lack of interest because you asked her to be a godparent. I know when a lot of my friends first had babies I didn't tend to say much about it. Most of them got pg in high school or just after high school so having kids was not even something I thought about. Remembering how I felt then I try to remember that not everyone is going to be comfortable talking about baby stuff. Have you ever talked to her about what role you want her to play in Tyne's life? Maybe she doesn't realize she should be showing more of an interest in her godson. If you've already chatted with her about this stuff and still nothing has changed I would rethink things.

*Lauren* - Sorry about your OH's family. My side of the family all smoke but they have done a great job of going outside to smoke whenever me and baby around and washing their hands before messing with him. Obviously, I would prefer they not smoke at all but I appreciate what they have done. Maybe you could ask OH's family to do similar things when they're around Beau?

My MIL would hold Aiden constantly if I let her. So I do understand your frustration with OH's family there.

*Lindsey* So sorry for the way MIL behaved. :hugs: I would have been really annoyed. Glad Sarah was still really happy over the weekend though.

*Sarah*, I hope the expressing has gone well for you. Aiden has had 2 bottles since I started expressing and he's had no issues at all going between bottle and breast. I did find myself feeling rather upset watching DH bottle feed him the one time I was in the room with him. I guess I was starting to feel like I wasn't doing my job or something by not nursing him. 

We're not planning to use too many bottles either except for when we're out but we have several on hand. So far we have tried a Tommee Tippee and a Similac bottle. The Tommee Tippee bottle according to DH had a rather fast flow (all the bottles have the slowest flow nipples) and he would keep pulling away from the bottle with his mouth full of milk. The Similac bottle was actually much better for Aiden. If Isabelle continues to struggle with the nipple on the bottle you have perhaps try a different brand of bottle and see if you have better luck.

*AFM* In the hospital I had a lot of nurses coming and checking my pad to see how the bleeding was but just looking at the pad wasn't enough for some of the nurses. Some nurses would push on my stomach to see how much blood was coming out. Not only did them pushing on my stomach hurt but just feeling the blood coming out was gross, I couldn't imagine why someone would need to see it coming out! :sick: I don't know why I even bothered with a hospital gown, because between the vaginal checks and the breastfeeding I had no privacy. As for pain relief I only had Tylenol or Ibuprofen that I was able to give myself when needed. 

I'm jealous that y'all aren't having to co-sleep. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but Aiden seems to only sleep in bed with me. I'll feed him and put him in his bed and he'll just cry and cry until I go and get him. I feel like I'm going to be co-sleeping forever which I hate. I don't get to sleep how I want because I'm worried about him next to me. Plus every time I get papers from the pedi about babies his age they all say not to let him sleep him in the bed with me like it's the worst thing a parent can do which just makes me feel worse. :(


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* at the hospital, and at home visits, all the midwives have told me co-sleeping is basically evil, but that is total balls. I think partially its because a lot of people are ill informed of how to co-sleep safely, so they don't want to say its ok in case people just pop the baby into bed unsafely. As long as you practice safe co-sleeping (which I am 100% positive you do :thumbup:) then I wouldn't worry about what the pedi says. I wouldn't worry about Aiden being in with you forever - my aunt co-slept with her first for 2.5yrs (out of choice) and he is five now and happily in his own bed. 
Maybe you could get a side-carred crib for Aiden, so he is right there next to you, but also in his own space?

Pleased to report that second attempt at the bottle went much better and she drank around 1.5oz before deciding that was enough and that she wanted some comfort from the boob instead. But at least she drank some.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, don't feel bad about co-sleeping. Beau ends up in my bed most mornings as she doesn't tend to settle after her 4-5am feed. I just make sure she doesn't have a pillow above her head ect. She sleeps so well with me... Which I admit I take advantage of - gives me a lie in. They don't recommend it due to the potential risks but there are risks in anything. We can't live on eggshells and follow the books until they're 18!! You do what you feel right doing. You should look at a hammock :) most babies sleep really well in them. Beau normally does well in it. 

I can't remember who asked me... But just realised I didn't answer you! But the hammock holds them until around 6 months or when they start moving (rolling ect). I REALLY hope we are out by then otherwise she won't have a bed!!

Sarah - Yey for the bottle!! :D


----------



## doggylover

That was me Lauren :) I didn't realise they lasted so long, definitely longer than a Moses basket (unless you have a small baby!). Don't worry - Beau can just start sleeping with you full time if you haven't moved by then ;)

And Isabelle often ends up in bed with me in the morning, also so I get a lie in! Again, I just push all the bedding away, and curl up around her. But honestly, she just starfishes and conks out! :haha:


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, it sounds like the pumping is going well! I'm sure Isabelle will get the hang of the bottle soon. I know it requires a different sort of sucking motion than breastfeeding. I had to have DH give Sarah the first few bottles because she would just look at me like, "This isn't right. What are you doing?" Besides, I felt like I was betraying her or something by giving her a bottle. I still do sometimes. She usually has one bottle at night but lately I've been doing all of the feeds myself as I've noticed she's been lazy at the breast.

Sarah usually wakes up a little bit when I burp her and then I just lay her down in her swing or her bassinet with a blanket and some white noise. I leave her alone for 5-10 minutes and she's usually asleep by the time I come back. At night, she does fall asleep at the breast which is OK with me.

*Brittany*, I don't think there's anything wrong with co-sleeping unless it bothers you. This morning Sarah was in bed with me from 5-7. I co-slept a lot more before getting the rock n' play but found that we both woke up more often because she is such a wiggler but I know that a lot of parents and their babies actually benefit from it. I'd say keep trying to put Aiden in his own space if it's really affecting you, though. Maybe try moving him once he's good and asleep?

We use Tommee Tippee, too, and I agree that the flow seems too fast sometimes. I have to hold the bottle parallel to the ground so she doesn't just gulp it down. I also have a few Dr. Brown's bottles that, even though they don't resemble a boob at all, work great.

*AFM*, we're still waking up 3-4 times a night. :wacko: Last night she woke up 3 times between 9pm-7am (11, 2, 5). She had some gas last night and was awake for a few hours in the middle of it all. I guess that's not bad but it starts to take a toll on me when she doesn't go right back to sleep because I literally get an hour of sleep before she needs to feed again. She sleeps 4 hours at a time during the day! I've tried waking her up after 2 hours but like today, she was really cranky until I put her back down. I try keeping her awake an hour or two before bedtime and feeding her as much as she wants in the daytime but it hasn't really changed anything. Maybe I'm expecting too much of her at 7 weeks? Or maybe she'll never be a good sleeper, as _I_ don't sleep through the night at almost 25 years old!

Does anyone have a routine during the day? I've read about some people doing eat-play-sleep which only works for us sometimes. I've mostly just been following her cues as far as when she wants to do what. It almost seems like having a set routine makes things more stressful when she doesn't want to follow it.


----------



## MrsHippo

I dont have a routine during the day, I feed her when she wakes. If she stays awake we will have a cuddle or I'll play with her - tickling, show her toys ect. She has definitely become more aware of bright toys now!! I'll pop her on her floor mat for tummy time or take her nappy off for a while. But she sleeps most of the time... 

She has been really un-settled since about 5:30 - it's now half 9. She drank about 5oz within the space of an hour and a half!! Which is loads for her. I think she got belly ache too so gave her a bit of gripe water in her milk. It says to use 5ml (yet doesn't provide a spoon) and I had nothing to measure it with so just used a tea spoon full. Think that's less... But don't have a clue how much I should have used.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi girls!

I'm replying on my phone so will probably miss loads 
Of things to reply to! Our Internet has broken at home do I can only use my phone ATM!

Co-sleeping - we do it after the 5/6am feed too coz Tyne just never settled after that one. I know every medical professional seems to be dead set against it but like the others have said, you just have to do what works for you and I'm sure you're being safe about it.
The way we do it is that Jon and I both sleep facing inwards, so were facing each other... Under the duvet. And we put Tyne in between us but on top of the duvet, and further down so he's nowhere near any pillows. That way we know the pillows/duvet can't smother him, we can't accidentally roll into him and he can't overheat. I still don't love doing it and I don't sleep great with him there, but he loves it and settles right away!

I would LOVE a co-sleeper cot though, I'm definitely getting one for my next child!

AFM - we had our first trip to the children's hospital yesterday night! :( 

Tyne has had really dry skin on his forehead since his milk spots cleared up, I googled it and everything suggested it was cradle cap... And to bathe it in sterile water and use a baby moisturiser. 
So I did.... We've got boxes full of baby moisturisers that I've been sent to review on my blog, so I picked one of them... The one that said it was extra sensitive and suitable from birth... A few hours later his skin went really red and his whole forehead swelled right up!!! 

:/ it was horrible! He looked like he'd had a chemical peel!!

I took him to the walk in centre and they sent us in to children's a and e. we were there for four hours and they didn't really help much, basically just said a lit of products claim to be suitable for newborns when they're not :( 

His head looks fine again today though at least.


----------



## I Love Lucy

We only seem to have a routine at night. I take Aiden to bed around 8 or 9. Then he gets a diaper change and I nurse him again around 11, 3, and 6. I'm usually up for the day after the last feeding. During the day I let him nurse when he wants. When he's awake I'll put him in his bouncer or talk/cuddle with him. I should start introducing toys and show him is play mat. I know my pedi was saying that he'll start paying more attention to toys now.

Glad Tyne's head looks okay now! I hope you give that product a negative review!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley I can't believe that!!! The only moisturiser I use on Beau is e45 and Johnsons baby oil. I read that rubbing the oil in to their hair and washing it out helps with cradle cap. I have super sensitive skin so I worry Beau might too. 

I found that Johnsons baby shampoo made her head really flakey though so I've been using that cushions mum and me one... It lathers up quite a bit, as does the bubble bath but thought it was good. Smells nice too :) 

When beau is in bed with me I am naughty and put the duvet over her legs as she settles better. Same as her beanbag, she won't sleep unless she has a blanket on. I do wake regularly though and keep my arm on top so I don't accidentally pull it over her. I should keep her on top really. 

I was so impressed with beau last night!! After the fussing and huge 5oz or so, she slept from shortly after 9:30 and didn't wake up for a feed again until 3:30!!! Only had 2oz though. Then up at 5ish which Adam got up for then again at 8:30. But that first stretch was great! 

I don't know what to do today. The weather is lovely - and going downhill after tonight, getting cold and wet again :( so I'd hate to waste the day. But I have to be strict with money (Adam hasn't been getting paid properly due to them not having much work) and there isn't much to do around here that I can walk to and is free. I have housework to catch up on so could do that. 

We managed to have :sex: last night!!! Yey. Lol. Took a while and many positions to get the hang of though. It really hurt at times, TMI but felt as though my insides were swollen or tense. But eventually found a position that was comfortable.


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* :thumbup: great news about dtd - I think the first few times will probably be a bit :huh: and but once you get used to what suits now it'll all be back to normal in no time. 

*Hayley* poor Tyne! I hope he ok, and that his rash has gone down. That's scary :shock:

*Products* I also have pretty sensitive skin, and I used to have quite bad eczema and dermatitis on my scalp so I'm paranoid about Isabelle getting it too. She had a little bit of cradle cap, but it didn't turn into much. I've found that her scalp does get dry if we don't rinse her hair REALLY well after its shampooed. Because she has so much hair there is lots of place for shampoo to get stuck, so we practically hose her head down afterwards!
Other than the shampoo, we just use water and some e45 to keep her nice and soft!

*Routine* in the morning we get up at 8, and have about 20-25 mins on her playmat with no nappy, then a feed and then she has a sleep while I eat breakfast and we take the dogs out. But after that its anybodies guess as to what will happen for the rest of the day! She eats when she wants and sleeps when she wants! Then around 8pm we start getting her ready for bed, so by 9pm she is (usually) asleep in her crib. (Last night she mammoth fed until 9.30pm, but then slept until 2.30!! 5 hours!)and she usually feeds again around 1, 3 and 5, then from 5 onwards she snacks until 7am, when she has another nap. 

Isabelle is definitely more awake now. She gets bored easily when she's awake so spends lots of her awake time grumpy!!

*tummy time* I saw Lauren mentioned this. Has anyone else started? I tried a few times but Isabelle just kind of face planted onto her playmat....what does everyone do to encourage it?


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I know, I'm definitely going to give it a bad review. 

It's so annoying as it was basically the first real product I've used on him, other than johnsons baby oil for massage and johnsons top to toe bath. It was really expensive stuff too, it was Etat Pur and its like £12 a bottle! I'm gonna email them a picture of how Tynes head swelled up, as I don't think they should really marketing it for sensitive newborn skin suitable for use from birth!

I haven't Washed his hair using shampoo yet, I was waiting until he was 6 weeks but now in scared to use anything!! :/

Lauren - glad you managed to dtd! I'm sure it'll get back to how it used to be over time!


Tummy time - I haven't tried this with Tyne yet, I've laid him on his tummy a few times on my lap and he just hates it! He always cries! Maybe I should be trying it to encourage him to lift his head more though?! 

Our health visitor discharged us today, she weighed Tyne before she did though.... He's now 9 lbs!!!!! I can't believe it, little chunk!!

I'm amazed as he's gone backwards with his feeds. He was taking 4 oz and going four hours between feeds, now he's back to two oz every two hours again!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren* - Congrats on DTD. I've definitely wanted to but I still have days where I bleed/have pain from the tears so I'm not ready to even attempt anything yet since I just don't think it could feel good at all. At this point I doubt I'll be making any attempts until after my pp checkup on the 21st so I know everything has healed up right down there since I'm not sure if I should still be having pain and occasional bleeding.

*Sarah* - We haven't started doing tummy time regularly yet. DH has had Aiden on his chest a few times for a little bit of tummy time. Aiden would lift his head and look around then he would put his head down to rest and then he would lift it again and look around more. He's basically been trying to lift his head since he was born though so I really didn't have to do anything to encourage it. Maybe try laying on the floor with her and talk to her?

*AFM* - Aiden wanted to be wide awake this morning from 3:45 or so until almost 6:00. Go figure, I mention him having a predictable routine at night and he decides to not follow his routine. 

DH's family is hounding me again to set up a time to go to MIL/FIL's so more of his family members can meet Aiden. I'm beyond irritated because I just want to be left alone. Especially considering its hard enough getting out of the house with Aiden just to go to the store or his pedi appointments here. It pisses me off that his family keeps acting like it's some simple task to drive an hour to MIL/FIL's. Aiden is the first baby on my side of the family in 13 years! My family has been ridiculously excited since I announced my pregnancy. But they have managed to not hound me once about driving to Indiana so they could meet him. I just don't get why DH's family can't be the same. I swear they don't think about anyone but themselves. :nope:


----------



## MrsHippo

Don't you find it weird that it's always the partners family that cause problems or hassle more often ect??? I don't hear many of us moaning about our own families. Think it shows just how little they know us. Or they think they have some right now to invade our lives!!

Our health visitor on her first visit actually told us to do tummy time regularly. She put her on her belly while weighing her and I was so surprised at how Beau reacted. She lifted her head and didn't moan. So now we pop her on her belly at least once a week, she has a really strong head/neck.... Not sure if it's because of it or not. 

Beau does try and suffocate herself sometimes lol so have to move her but most of the time she moves her own head. Putting their hands under their faces help as if they get tired they can rest on their hands/arms. She isn't always in the mood for it either and can moan but most of the time she seems to quite like it. Good for when they have trapped wind too.

You can buy these 'tummy time' things from babys'r'us too which have a raised pillow type thing in the middle of the mat. Thought it was a little on the pricy side for what it is though.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I used a rolled up towel to prop Isabelle up on for tummy time, I read about the things you can buy but someone suggested a towel is basically the same.

I have her on my chest a lot and she lifts her head and looks at me or around, so maybe that's enough for her for now. When I put her on her mat (with the towel) and get down with her she just....lies there and doesn't try to lift her head. She is pretty strong though with her head, so I'm not too concerned just yet.

*brittany* sorry to hear mil is being a pain AGAIN. I suppose its just because they are excited about Aiden, but they have to respect your time with him, and your need for peace and quiet. How often did you used to see them before Aiden? I understand that people ant to see us now more often because of the babies, but IMO if someone couldn't be bother to see me beforehand, why should I bother to get myself and Isabelle ready to see them now they are suddenly interested?

*Hayley* I hope Tyne improves with his feeding again. If it makes you feel better I feed Isabelle roughly every 2-3 minutes :haha: seriously, 4 hrs between feeds is unheard of here!

*Afm* oh my gosh a HORRIFIC day :( Isabelle started fussing and crying around 11.30am and by 1pm we were both standing in our sunroom, her in the sling, with our heads thrown back and crying our eyes out! I think I was crying louder than she was! I was VERY close to phoning Simon to beg him to come home, but by the time I reached my phone she finally fell asleep. For twenty minutes...then the screaming continued until 4pm. Luckily Simon was home at 2 and dealt with her. I am exhausted and it was just awful! Definitely the worst screaming session yet. But she slept well from 4 onwards so I think she was overtired, and she went down perfectly and self soothed tonight.
She also took a small bottle perfectly from Simon, so this evening was great, which definitely makes up for the hideousness of earlier on.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Sarah, you poor thing. Have you tried going on a walk with her in the pushchair when she is unsettled?? I hear stories of women walking out in early ours just to get baby to settle. Fresh air and movement normally settles them, especially when they're tired. Because beau is awake more during the day she can get over tired and become really ratty and cries.


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I'm glad Tyne's back to normal but how scary! I use the Mustela products and love them but I usually just wash Sarah's face with plain water because I, too, have super sensitive skin (especially my face). You wouldn't think that products made for babies might not actually be good for them. I agree with Brittany, you should leave a bad review!

*Lauren*, good job, Beau! That's quite a stretch. I bet that felt nice. Hopefully she keeps it up!

*Brittany*, sorry that your in-laws are still hassling you. It's amazing how selfish family can be when there's a baby involved. I mean, I understand their excitement but it gets annoying when they don't give you a break.

*Sarah*, we're going through a fussy period ourselves so massive hugs. I'm glad Simon came home and was able to give you a break, and that Isabelle had a better night. Days like that are so rough, especially when you're by yourself. :hugs:

*AFM*, I am so close to becoming a hermit. We were over at Seth's dad's last night for a birthday party. I did everything in my power to make sure Sarah was fed and well-rested before we arrived but she ended up fussing the entire time. It didn't help that everyone kept passing her around. I was feeding her and Seth's grandma actually said, "Take that bottle out of her mouth and sit her up so I can get a picture." Uh, no, you can freaking wait 10 minutes. And his step-mom is just awful. She kept poking fun at Sarah's size (she's 11 lbs at 7.5 weeks) and made me feel terrible when Sarah wouldn't stop crying - like it was ruining the celebration. :(

Sarah screamed bloody murder all the way home and didn't fall asleep until 11 despite my best efforts to soothe her. She woke at 1, and then 4:30 and didn't go back to sleep until 6. She is crabby as hell today, too. I just feel so bad for her because I'm not sure what's wrong and I'm starting to feel exhausted and overwhelmed and like I'm not doing a good job. I don't know if it's because of all the people we've seen in the last week (starting with my MIL) or what but things seem to be getting worse, not better. I just want her to be happy!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Brittany - I'm sorry to hear that MIL has been stressing you out again. I get that she's excited, would it be possible for you to say you're not doing the hour drive at the moment but set some specified time up at your place that they can all come visit you? At least that way you're showing willing but it's on your terms and if they're so concerned about seeing Auden they can make the effort to come to him!

Sarah - I'm so sorry about your bad day. It dies sound like little missy was just overtired, I know when that's happened with Tyne before he's been totally inconsolable. It's so hard, especially when you're alone! I'm glad Simon came home when he did and that your nice evening had somewhat made up for the bad day!

Lauren's suggestion if a walk in the pram is a good one, I find that works for Tyne most of the time... Drives in the car work best for us too! He can be screaming and as soon as we start driving he falls straight to sleep every time.

Lindsey - that was so rude of that person to say those things! What's the big deal about Sarah's size?! 11 lbs at 7.5 weeks sounds fine to me?! And I'm sorry but babies cry and they do not know or care what occasion they might be crying over!! Did the silly woman not have any kids herself?! How rude!

AFM - Tyne has still been doing the two ounces every two hours thing today. I SO miss the four hour stretches!! Today I almost had a breakdown coz my dad brought me fish and chips from the chippy for my tea and then Tyne started crying for yet another bottle as soon as I sat down to eat it. I won't reheat battered gosh so it ended up getting chucked in the bin and I swear I almost sobbed with resentment that the baby was getting his bottle And my dinner was in the bin! What a horrible mother!!!

I'm excited about tomorrow, as we've got Tyne booked in to have professional pics taken at Pixifoto in Mothercare! I will probably end up being conned out of a small fortune but I'm excited to see what he's like at the shoot and how the pics turn out!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey I don't blame you for wanting to stay home!! I don't let anyone hold Beau unless she is awake... Properly awake. She gets really ratty when tired so I refuse to have anyone keep her up for their selfish sake. I hate how we do have to put our foot down, we shouldn't have to! They should know for themselves. Arrgh. Yesterday I was at my mums all day as she was having a BBQ and everyone left her while she slept and fussed her a bit when she woke. That's how it should be. 
Next time someone asks you to go round, make an excuse not to go!! 

Hayley, the photoshoot sounds exciting :) I want one with us and Beau but I'm so incredibly un-photogenic id probably hate every photo they take!! 

I wasn't lucky enough to have another 6 hour stretch last night lol. She woke at 1:30 and stayed awake until 3ish, think she had belly ache so gave her some gripe water and shes been trumping ever since!!! But was awake again at 4:30 and didn't drink much, didn't settle in bed so brought her to mine. Still didn't settle but decided to beat me up haha... I got kicked, punched and headbutted!! So put her back to bed, where she cried and moaned until 6... So eventually Adam got up with her and I stayed in bed until 10.


----------



## doggylover

*hayley* babies have an inbuilt "food monitor"- they know when we ar about to eat and ping their eyes open, mouths screaming at that exact point. Several times this wee I've had to get Simon to cut up my entire dinner so I can hold and feed Isabelle with one hand and shovel some food into myself with the other. I would recommend covering baby with a muslin before attempting as I do often drop food on her....
It's those little things that get to me as well and usually send me into a meltdown. :hugs: 
Can't wait to see some of the pics of Tyne!

*Lindsey* oh whoa :hugs: sounds like you've been having it rough these last few days as well. I hope today is going better for you, and Sarah is more settled. It's this crying for no reason thing that I hate - it makes me feel like the worst mother in the world. 
I can't believe how people treated you and Sarah at the party. Asking you to stop feeding her is ridiculous. Most adults wouldn't want food whipped out of their mouths for a picture...so why would it be ok for a baby? And if people are making fun of Sarah being 11lbs at 7.5 weeks its a good thing they can't see Isabelle! I would guess she'll be up to 11lbs long before then (she's heading to 10 now and she is only 4 weeks!) anyway, all that weight gains means is that you are doing a great job feeding her. 

*Lauren* sounds like your night was quite similar to mine....as in lots of baby being awake and not so much sleep. Great about Adam being able to take her so you got a lie in though, I hope you're feeling better rested and raring to go now!
I had her out in the pram in the morning with the dogs and she does settle well in that, and Simon actually took her out again in the afternoon when he got home, and after that she slept for a few hours. Sadly it's raining today...but we're off out in a bit anyway with the dogs. Fun.

*Afm* well after our great evening I had the worst night with Isabelle yet. I haven't a clue what was wrong :shrug: she went to bed at 9.30pm and woke at 12am which is ok...and then she woke every hour (or less) after that so the most I managed was 40mins unbroken sleep. She didnt cry, but was grizzling and moaning in her crib getting ready to cry, she didnt seem to want fed a lot - would take a bit but that was it- and her nappy didnt always need changed. So....I dunno! Chalking it up to a bad night is about all I can think of.
I was so exhausted and confused as to what was wrong that at 5am I started sobbing as I changed her nappy. I don't think me being tired from earlier in the day helped at all. I got to the point where I was so tired I would just lift her out, soothe her a bit, stick her on the boob until she fell off, and pop her back straight away. No nappy changes even thought of, no cuddly burping sessions as usual. Just get her back in there as fast as possible to try and catch a few minutes sleep.

It makes me marvel at how people with babies who do that all the time survive. I'm a wreck today! 

I was gutted this morning that I could only express less than 0.5oz. But I tried again after I had a nap, and creepily looked at Isabelle while doing it :haha: I heard that looking at a photo of your baby while you express helps, so I just stared at the real thing. She gave a few little cries as well which seemed to help, so I ended up with 2oz, which I am off to my dad's with so he can watch her and I can catch some sleep. Simon tasted my breastmilk yesterday :sick: he heated her bottle then bounced in saying 'it doesn't really taste of much at all...' Gross.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Lauren - aww I'm sorry Beau had an unsettled night, nice that you eventually got some sleep though!!

Ohh we're not getting on the pics with Tyne, I'm not up to that at the moment lol. These will be just Tyne in his own, I'm taking his Chrisyening suit along to get some pics gone in that too but mainly I want a couple of naked newborn ones on him on his tummy! He's going to be due a feed though so we'll see how that pans out! Lol

Sarah - Oh dear! Last night sounds hard going :( I know what you mean, I have no idea how people with colicky babies who are up screaming all night must cope!

These bad nights actually make me think about my friend from Devon who had her baby daughter Rumer 3 weeks ago, she broke up with the Dad halfway through her pregnancy so now she's a single mum and she lives alone.. I can't imagine how hard it must be on her with nobody to take over sometimes :/

Lol... The Simkn drinking your breast milk thing reminds me of Friends when they're all daring Ross to try the breast milk. I don't think I could taste my own! Has anybody tasted it?! 
I tasted Tynes formula once and it is absolutely VILE! Tastes absolutely nothing like milk :/ 

AFM - our night wasn't too bad. Tyne had a bath around 11 and then had his bottle and went off around midnight. He slept straight through to 4:30 which is unheard of these days! He didn't settle we'll after that though, not crying but just moaning in his crib so at around 5:30 we gave in and put him in between us, he literally went straight to sleep in an instant! Little swine!
He slept until 8am, we fed him and then he came back in with us until 10am, and then we got up!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah*, I mainly saw DH's family on holidays and occasional get togethers. Probably averaged out to once every 2 or 3 months. Now it's like they expect me to see them every week which I refuse to do. Especially considering how I'm treated by them. Like in the hospital FIL was asking why my toes point in all different directions. Uh they don't but even if they did how dare he make comments about them considering I had just given birth and I'm exhausted and sore. The last thing I need is someone making negative comments about my body. Then when we went to the in-laws so Aiden could meet his great grandparents no one let me have a seat so I was having to sit on hard wood floor. I was either 2 or 3 weeks pp (can't remember which) and still very sore from the tearing. Then when I told FIL I was sore from giving birth still he was like "that was weeks ago, you need to suck it up". Then he went and started complaining to everyone else about me being sore. I can't stand being around my DH's family and I don't think anyone could blame me considering.

So sorry for your awful day with Isabelle. :hugs: Dealing with them when they're overtired is the worst. Especially with breastfeeding. I don't know about Isabelle but when Aiden is overtired/fussy he is awful when I try to feed him. He'll repeatedly scratch and pinch me with his nails. Then he'll latch and unlatch by pulling his head back so he is biting down on my nipple. Ouch! 

I'm surprised my DH hasn't tried my breastmilk yet. :sick:

*Lindsey*, so sorry you are having a rough time with Sarah and that you had to deal with rude family members. I'm in the same boat with DH's family. I'm finding that babies seem to bring out the worst behavior in people. I hope you have a better day today. :hugs:

*Hayley*, I hope the photoshoot goes well. Looking forward to seeing the pics assuming you will share them on FB. Also like you and Sarah I'm lucky if I get time to eat with both hands. One night Aiden was so fussy and wanted to nurse nonstop right at dinnertime. I was so hungry that I had DH feed me. 

*AFM*, I can get real smiles from Aiden when I talk to him. :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* oh my goodness I cannot believe how rude your FIL is :growlmad: your mil sounds annoying, but FIL is just mean and rude. I can't believe how badly he treats you. Does dh notice the things he does/says? And yay for Aiden smiles! You need to get some pics of it so we can all see his cuteness!
Isabelle has started being really silly at the breast. She plays with my nipple in her mouth, taking it in then spitting it back out. She started a few days ago, and does it at almost every feed. It can take a few minutes for her to actually start sucking, and her latch isn't as good anymore. This is especially irritating and horrific at night when I'm half asleep and basically just force her face into my boob!!!

*Hayley* I saw some of the pics of Tyne on fb :kiss: what a sweetie! Did it all go well? Sounds like a perfect night with him last night! :thumbup: long may it continue!
I also wonder sometimes how single mothers cope. There have been several times when I've been having a tough hour or so, and just keep thinking "it's ok simon will be back soon" if I didn't have that sometimes I don't know how I'd cope. I'd definitely be much more reliant on my family that's for sure!

I don't know if this counts as tasting my breastmilk, but I put it onto my wrist to test the temp when we heated her bottle and then licked it off, but it was only one drop and I didn't really taste anything lol!


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley,* Seth's step-mom has two daughters (now 20 & 24) so you think she'd be a little more understanding. She and Seth have never gotten along and I think she was jealous or upset that Sarah was getting so much attention. She's a bitch like that. :shrug: 

You're not horrible at all! It feels like every time I sit down to eat (or do anything for that matter) Sarah needs me. I don't know how they know, but they do! 

Sounds like you and Tyne had a good night! I hope your photo shoot went well. I'll have to look on Facebook to see if you've posted any pictures.

*Sarah*, I'm so sorry about your bad night! Hopefully it was just a one time thing and Isabelle settles better for you tonight. :hugs: I have no idea how single parents do it. As much as I've complained about Seth, I couldn't do this without him.

I'm also having trouble with our latch, which is weird because we were doing so great. Maybe she's had too many bottles recently. It's the most annoying at night when I'm tired and can't see all that well and I can hear her taking in air.

*Brittany*, I remember reading about your FIL on your journal. I wouldn't be in a hurry to go see them, either, if that's the way they acted!

I love baby smiles!!! They make all the crying and sleepless nights worth it. You'll have to get a picture of Aiden smiling!

*AFM*, I tried not letting Sarah sleep for more than 2 hours at a time during the day yesterday. She normally naps for 3-4 hours and was waking every 2-3 hours at night so I was hoping to reverse that but no such luck. She did a 3 hour stretch from 8-11, then woke at 1, 3, 4:30, 5:40. I tried giving her the pacifier to see if she would soothe herself back to sleep but nope. I think she had a little bit of a stomachache. :( 

She's been happy so far today and we're going to let my mom watch her for an hour or two tonight so we can go on a quick date. 

I downloaded some new baby-related apps: the Wonder Weeks and Enfamil Amazing Baby. The second one suggests activities to do with your baby based on their age.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, did you pay for those aps or were they free? 

I felt really bad this morning, when Beau woke for a feed at 1:30 she wouldn't settle for ages after. I started falling asleep but her trumping woke me haha:) but I heard her pooing also.... I think. But went to her at one point to give her a dummy as she'd dropped it and smelt her. She didn't smell so I assumed the poop noises were just trumps. We don't change her in the night as it wakes her up even more. When I picked her up at 5:30 for a feed she felt really wet, so changed her. OMG - full on nappy explosion!!! It leaked all the way through to her bedding!! But I felt awful because she did poo when I heard but didn't change her :( she doesn't have a rash or anything... But even still. Poor thing. 

I'm still waiting for smiles. Should be getting them soon I imagine. 

I also agree with them having some food radar lol. Beau always wakes when I'm about to eat!! So now I'll try and cook/serve up shortly after her falling asleep. When I was at my mums the other day, just as the food was ready beau decided she wanted feeding so I ate half a warm burger and the rest was cold lol. We are going for lunch at 1 with some friends so I'll try and feed her before we leave!! (easier said than done..) 

I know a couple of you have spoke about weight and clothes, I'm interested to know what Beau weighs. She has just started outgrowing her first size clothes so is now in 0-3 months. Although they vary in weight so some are too big for her still. I have loads of little shoes I'm waiting to put on :) but her feet are small so none fit her!! 

Hayley, I love the photo with Tynes little feet in between hands. I want one like that!! Also, saw the footprints you did. I want to do that but have been unsure what to use, did you use children's normal poster paint? Beau is really ticklish on her feet so it will be funny attempting to do it! 

I know I've moaned about my dad a lot recently so sorry for still going on... But yesterday I spoke to him. He wants to go out for food so I said we could go for lunch at the weekend (thinking he might want to see Beau) but no!! He wants to go out for an evening meal with just the two of us and expects Adam to look after Beau. He didn't even say 'you and Adam' either. I'm so angry. I said I'd let him know but I'm going to offer lunch at the weekend again with all THREE of us. If he shrugs it off again than he can piss off!! He has made no effort with Adam in nearly the 8 years we've been together and never includes him.... Now it's Beau. It makes me so angry!!!! He makes out family is so important blablabla. It's all just a load of bull. He has some serious issues. I don't know what's wrong with him. 
We have fallen out a few times and I can see it happening again. I dont think he can accept that I am an adult and not a kid. Although he didn't give two craps about me when I was a kid, he saw me and Charlotte once every 2 weekends even though he only lived up the road, when we did go round he never did anything with us (and he wondered why I stopped going when I reached a certain age) and when I was a baby/toddler he went out drinking all the time. But now he talks about how he wants to see us more often ect ect, really talks the talk but STILL makes no effort whatsoever!! 

If you can't tell, I'm angry lol. Sorry to moan to you bunch!


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, I saw your pictures on Facebook and they are so cute. I regret not having done a newborn photo shoot. I guess there's still time and we've taken plenty of pictures ourselves but it would have been nice to have something professional. 

Lauren, you have every right to moan! I can't believe your dad wouldn't want to see his granddaughter. My dad was similar with the drinking. Every weekend that I was with him (my parents divorced when I was 2), we would end up at the corner store buying beer and I'd watch TV while he drank. Not fun. He did eventually sober up but by then our relationship was pretty damaged. It took a long time to repair. Hopefully you can talk some sense into your dad or some day he'll regret not being very involved.

The Wonder Weeks app was $1.99 and Amazing Baby was free. Wonder Weeks is cool because it explains the various mental leaps that babies go through and their behavior during those leaps. 

Sarah is wearing 0-3 clothes and some 3 month clothes depending on the brand. Some of them are still too big.

We had a good night. My mom watched Sarah for about 3 hours while we went on a date. I think we needed that. She also slept from 9:30-1:30! She woke every 2 hours after that but I'm not complaining. 

Mother's Day is on Sunday here. Anyone have plans? We haven't talked about anything yet. It will be a bittersweet day this year because it's also the day my dad passed away 2 years ago. Being a mom this time willl be a nice distraction.


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* I'm so sorry to hear about your dads anniversary :hugs: but as you said at least you have something super positive to focus on this year. Mother's Day in the UK is in March, so we all missed out this year!
Very glad you and Seth got out for the night. I'm looking forward to doing the same with Simon sometime in the next few weeks once I have a good stock of freezer milk. And well done Sarah on the great stretch of sleep! Again, she seems to match Isabelle here - last night she did 8.30-1.30 and then roughly every two hours.
Izzys latch was much better last night and today. I've found that if she's REALLY hungry (like when she woke up after her 5hr sleep) she has no trouble at all. So I think it's just laziness on her part, and at night it's laziness on mine as as long as she gets on there, I'm satisfied!!

*Lauren* I honestly can't believe your dad doesn't want to see Beau. If he has some problem (unfounded though it is) with Adam I can see why he wouldn't invite him...but Beau? What a dick. What does he expect, you'll just say "oh yeah forget my daughter, I'll leave her and come to see you who clearly couldn't care less about the two most important people in my life" what a total ass.
We're still in some of our newborn clothes, but outgrown some. The sizes are so random lol. I'm gutted though as some of her newborn stuff I LOVE and I feel like she didnt get a good chance to wear it all :( I feel like its been wasted!

Afm: you may remember ages ago I mentioned my friend who is also pregnant and how weird she was about everything. Well the last two weeks she has refused to see me, even though I've asked her four times to do something and every time she has flat out refused, or said yes and the cancelled. I was both annoyed at her, and also worried about her as she has been a real hermit and I was worried that she was struggling with the realities of her impending labour (due next week), so today I forced myself and Isabelle onto her, and she was in much better form, and seemed pretty upbeat so I'm pleased on that front. Still worried that she is unprepared though :/ she held Isabelle so awkwardly, and when Izzy cried she didn't move her, or try to soothe her, just kind of....stared at her. But hey, she'll learn quickly lol!
Isabelle did another 5hr stretch last night, but was a little fussy from 4am onwards. I felt so much better today though after some better sleep.
I'm taking her downtime school tomorrow to show her off....I REALLY hope she doesn't scream the whole time... :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, sorry to hear about your dad. As you know, mothers day has already passed here and I just brought my mum a plant (pretty one :)) and a card. Will be different next year as I'll be the mum!! Adam best buy me something from Beau lol. 

What did you do on your date? We do need time to have with our partners, I don't want to be one of those couples who end up sleeping in seperate beds in 20 years time because the romance was lost :haha: Adam and I seem to be getting along really well, have done for a while now. But we both enjoy being out with Beau, Adam seems really happy and he is much more loving. When I am ready I think I'll leave Beau with my mum or sister for a few hours one day so we can go and have a meal one evening.

Sarah, we must have posted at the same time!!

I agree about the dad thing, he is a dick. Don't know what to do....if it isn't one thing, its another. I can confront him and try and sort things out but it will all go back to normal again and he will try and blame me - its _never_ his fault!!

I remember you telling us about your friend. Glad you finally managed to see her though. I have always been awful with babies and children before I fell pregnant. I'd refuse to hold babies because they'd always cry on me and I wouldn't have a clue what to do. I was the least maternal person....even though I have had lots of experience with them. Your friend will be fine once she has given birth. I still think its really strange how easy we adapt to mummyhood.


----------



## linzylou

We grabbed some Mexican food and went off-roading in the riverbed. Nothing major but it was something we used to do regularly before the baby. I love going out as a family but it was nice to do something that was special to the two of us. Although, I made my mom send me a picture of Sarah every hour and I was definitely ready to see her when we were done. :lol:

Sarah, I was the same as Lauren! I felt really awkward holding my friend's babies and I still don't feel 100% comfortable doing it now. With my own, I'm fine! I think your friend will be fine, too, once she has to do it all day, every day. Glad to hear that you got to see her!

Sarah is totally her own little person now. We're sitting here "talking" to each other and she's smiling and interacting with me. She's no longer a tiny newborn that just eats, sleeps, poops and sees right through me. I love spending time with her and I feel so much more rewarded!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww thats so sweet. Beau is interested in more things now, I have this pink bumble bee thing that plays music when you pull a string. She loves it! She doesn't go to grab it yet or anything but watches and follows it around. Very cute. I notice her watching me when I walk around too. Can't wait until she starts giggling :)

I've never actually eaten Mexican food, even though I have been to Cancun twice. Guess its more Americanised there...kind of like parts of Spain ect where its just full of English and all they sell is English breakfasts and burgers lol. Actually, I lie....we have been to one, it was a few weeks ago because I had Nacho things.

I am really tired so I am going to go to bed, I'm sure my little cherub will be up in a couple of hours!!


----------



## linzylou

Jealous! I live about 3 hours from Mexico and have never been. I'd love to go to Cancun. Being so close to the border, we have a Mexican restaurant every 500 feet lol.


----------



## doggylover

Never been to Mexico but love Mexican food (well, the British version!!)

My friend will definitely get used to babies once her little lady arrives, as we found out you don't have much choice!! These little babies have an awful habit of pulling us in at the deep end!

Isabelle is starting to spend so much more time awake now, and loves lying on her play may staring about. Not really focusing on anything yet, but she did grab her monkey toy from the playmat yesterday and wave it about for a few seconds. She definitely looks at the zebra - it's black and white (obviously!) so I think it's easy to focus on.
Her smiles are still pretty infrequent...I want more of them!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Geeeez your FIL sounds like a real treat!!! I can't blame you at all for not being in a big hurry to be around him!!! :nope:

*Sarah* - I'm glad you and Isabelle got to see your friend and that she seemed ok. Like the others have said, I'm sure she'll be fine with her own baby. Some people are just awkward with other peoples kiddies I guess, once her own natural instinct kicks in I'm sure she'll have no problems. Did she mention much about her own impending labour? Is she very nervous about it?
Geez dont all those worries seem like FOREVER ago for us now?!

*Lindsey* - I'm definitely going to download those apps tomorrow. I had some great ones for pregnancy that gave different little stage-related facts every day, I'd love something like that but about babies! 

I'm glad you enjoyed your date night! I know what you mean, its so lovely having family time but its nice to have time as a couple too. 
Jon & I have been out for meals a few times (Funnily enough, everytime has been for Mexican food! lol) and even though we end up spending the whole time chatting about Tyne, its still nice to have the time to ourselves! :)

*Lauren* - Are you gonna take Beau to one of the drop-in weighing clinics? I like knowing what Tyne weighs! We were sent some digital baby scales to review on the blog so I'm gonna weigh him once a week, otherwise I would def go to the clinics every now and then!

Isn't it so sad when they start outgrowing their clothes?!! Tyne has just literally outgrown a few of his Tiny Baby sleepsuits and two of his Tiny Baby daytime outfits! I almost cried!!!! lol.

In a way its a good thing, as he has at least 30 outfits in Newborn/First Size/Up to 1 month to start wearing and I'm worried if he doesn't get into them soon then the seasons will be all wrong!! 

But its still sad! Its crazy how different the sizes are with different brands though. He's outgrown Asda Tiny Baby and Tesco Newborn, but he still fits perfectly into Tesco Up to 1 Month and Sainsburys, M & S, Next and Mamas & Papas Tiny Baby - infact in the Next Tiny Baby he has tons of room left!!! ?!!

With the foot print, It was a set I bought in Mamas & Papas - it was £10 I think, and you got the little canvas plus a paintbrush and the tube of paint. I'm not sure what kind of paint it was actually!! 
It was really simple to do, we just brushed the paint onto his feet and pressed the canvas against his foot quickly! 
Word of warning though - hands dont work! lol! We wanted to do one foot print and one hand print, but we quickly learned that new babies do NOT open their hands out for long enough to print - and they will still try to get their hands in their mouths, even when they're covered in green paint!!! :wacko:

I'm so sorry to hear about your problems with your Dad. He sounds a right bloody nightmare! :/ I would be really upset about it too. I think your plan of re-suggesting the meal with the three of you is the best approach.

*Photo Shoot* - thanks for your comments on the photos! The ones I put on Facebook are just camera phone snaps of the a4 print out they gave me with all the thumbnails on, they're very poor quality and not the ones I ordered lol.
The ones I ordered won't be delivered until the end of the month.
I would advise against anybody thinking of using Pixifoto though - I was really unimpressed with them!!!
They kept us waiting for AGES while they were shooting another family, and by the time it was our turn it was Tyne's feeding time and he was really agitated!
And the worst part was that they wouldnt give ANY idea of the prices of prints until AFTER you had told them what you want to order!!! It was ridiculous!!!
Who wants to say what they want to buy without knowing the price first?!!! 
They just kept saying they don't do packages, and you have to build your own package and then they tell you the price based on what you choose - but the price was a factor in what I wanted to choose, I don't have an endless supply of money for gods sake!!!!

Plus the staff choose what prints to use on collages before you have your viewing - so if I wanted a specific shot on a canvas but the staff hadn't selected that one as a canvas print, I couldnt have it!!

it was ridiculous. It was all so confusing! I ended up paying £155 and thinking I'd ordered some 10x8 photos and one framed collage - but when I read through my form later it turned out I hadnt ordered anything framed?! 

I've sent a big complaint email about it. I'm so not happy! 

If anybody in the UK does want a photo shoot, I saw a great deal today at Max Speilmann - they're doing free baby shoots, and the package is one large framed collage (4 pictures), 2 smaller framed prints, 1 small canvas print and 2 photo mugs - all for £30!!!! I'm GUTTED that I didn't see that offer before I went to Pixifoto :(

*Smiles* - I'd had one or two over the weeks that weren't wind, but on Tuesday Tyne suddenly started giving lots of REAL smiles - its funny coz he was spot on 6 weeks!! He's been smiling lots today, it is SO cute!!! 
He still doesnt interact with toys or anything though, but he smiles away when anybody talks to him or tickles his chin! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsHippo

I can't believe the faf you had at the photoshoot Hayley, expensive too!! I have walked passed them in mothercare before and thought about possibly having a shoot.....I'll stay well clear now!! 

Thanks for the tip on the other photoshoot :thumbup:

I'm not taking Beau to be weighed as we have the health visitor in a couple of weeks so she will be done there. Hopefully we will be discharged as I'm sick of seeing her...she is lovely but keeps getting on at me about iron tablets. I don't want to take them!!

Adam has just left for work, he will be back around 11pm. So I am going to do the housework and enter some competitions, well once Beau has fallen asleep anyway. I have a ratty baby to look after because she is over-tired. 

I have a viewing tomorrow with the new estate agent we are on with. I told the lady when she came round to take photos and sign paperwork, that I don't have time for people that haven't looked in to the size of our rooms ect. Everyone that has come with the other agent have all come back saying '' its nice but too small for us''. It is a real hassle trying to clean up and look after Beau, I don't want time wasters. So hopefully Haarts will have spoken to people about it. 

Lindsey, you should definately go to Cancun!! There is a place not too far away from there called Xel-ha https://www.xelha.com/ we went about three times on the first visit and once again on the second. It is amazing!! Cancun is a real party place in the evening though, the clubs are great. There is lots to do for the kids too but with you not living too far away (its like a 10 hour flight from here) I'd go for a long weekend.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

I know - so annoying! They replied to my email saying they're passing it on to management and I'll have a response in 48 hours, so we'll see!!! :/

Ah right, yeah the health visitor weighed Tyne before she discharged us. Well...I say "discharged" - did you know that the health visitors dont actually discharge people until the child is around 5 now?!!
They stop coming out to do regular visits but you don't get discharged, as they come back out for a visit around their 1st birthday and then every so often until they're school age! I was surprised when mine told me about that!

Ooh are you managing to keep up with comping? I haven't entered a single one since having the baby!! Blogging is about all I can manage now - even that is hard to keep up with! :/

Aww hopefully the estate agents will be able to weed out time wasters for you, it must be so annoying!!! 

*AFM* - todays task is to look into new teats for Tyne. I think he might be struggling with the 1's and maybe thats why he's started taking less milk but more frequently?! 

I just called my Dr to get my last blood test results and apparently I'm dangerously anemic now!! So I HAVE to start taking the iron tablets properly :( I had been taking one a day but I'm supposed to take 3.
I've got to have another blood test at the end of next week, so they'll know if I'm not taking them I suppose! :/


----------



## MrsHippo

No I didn't know that about the health visitor. Well hopefully after a couple of years she will have stopped moaning about iron tablets lol. 

I can't believe your anemia though, how have you been feeling? When my iron levels were really low I felt so tired and crappy. I managed it quite well with diet though. Hopefully you will get better now they've told you about upping the tablets to three a day. 

We got bigger teats for Beau. What bottles do you use? We use TT. She was falling asleep all the time with the 1s and as soon as we put her to bed thinking she'd finished, she would cry wanting more. So brought vari-flow which we saw a big improvement with but realised if she sucked too hard she'd choke because too much came out. So we then settled for 2s. She is much better with them apart from when she is half asleep and spurts most of it out because she isn't swallowing properly. 

Yes I still enter comps, try and do as many as I can. Think Adam being at home more often recently helps, or I'll hold Beau while do them. I last won something a couple of weeks ago :)


----------



## linzylou

Worst night ever. Sarah was up every single hour after catnapping all day yesterday. I thought for sure we'd have another good night. Of course, today she's tired and has pretty much slept like I wish she would at night! I could cry I'm so tired.


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Lindsey :( use today to catch up on your sleep. 

I'm half expecting it tonight too, Beau slept from around lunch time right up until 5ish before feeding, fell asleep again, fed and slept some more. I put her to bed about 20 minutes ago but she's having none of it so im going to go and get her. Might keep her awake for another couple of hours before putting her down again


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah - FIL never makes his rude comments to me when DH isn't around. I just try to make sure I'm never left around FIL without DH so I don't have to deal with him but that's not always easy. 

Lauren - So sorry for all the issues with your father. I don't blame you for being irritated considering how he has been behaving.

Lindsey - I'm glad you had a nice time out with Seth. I'm hoping in a couple weeks DH and I will be able to go out to eat somewhere with Aiden. I figure a restaurant would be good practice giving Aiden a bottle rather then me nursing him just to see how he does since he likes to comfort suck and does not like pacis. Would rather have at least one short outing go okay before we go to Indiana next month for my cousins graduation.

As for Mother's day, we don't really have anything planned. DH and Aiden got me flowers and some chocolate along with a personalized photo frame for a picture of me and Aiden. The flowers and chocolate was delivered today and DH asked if I liked the photo frame before he ordered it. He has been working long hours at work so he hasn't had much time to really plan anything.

Also love my little conversations with Aiden and getting smiles from him. They're still not very frequent but they do make the tiredness worth it. 

Hope you have a better night with Sarah tonight. :hugs:

Hayley - They actually don't do handprints at birth in the hospital I delivered in anymore due to how difficult it is. I remember DH and I having an awful time trying to get Aiden's handprint for DH's tattoo. 

Sorry your photoshoot didn't go well. I would have been really upset if my hospital photoshoot went like that. My only complaint really is we had to order stuff that day which was just too much since we had to pick out a birth announcement template and everything the same day and really didn't have the opportunity to shop around like I wanted to since the template we got wasn't one I was in love with. Next time around I will be ordering the disc with all the photos which gives me the printing rights and wait on everything else. It was ridiculously expensive doing it the way we did.

AFM - Had a bit of a rough night with Aiden last night. I woke up at midnight since that is usually when Aiden gets up for his first night feeding. He was fast asleep though and showing no signs of waking so I went to go pump so I could relieve some of the discomfort. 5 minutes later Aiden is wide awake screaming as if he's starving to death. Since he was wide awake rather then being half asleep I had a horrible time getting him to settle again so was up until about 3 AM. Really hoping this bad night has not messed up our night routine since it's so predictable right now and I've already adjusted to it.

DH is working until 7 tonight so probably won't be home until around 8. No breaks for me today since Aiden and I will be in bed before DH gets here. And DH is working tomorrow too. I try not to give DH a hard time about his work since its his job that allows me to be a SAHM but its so hard doing everything alone. I feel lucky if I get a couple hours of help from DH before he has to go to sleep and basically becomes useless. I hate feeling like a singe mother, it's so hard.

On a happier note, pictures I've ordered of Aiden arrived today so I was able to start putting them in his baby book. I find it exciting flipping through his book as I add more info and pictures/mementos. I can't believe a month ago it was empty.


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* huge :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your awful night, and I really hope you managed to catch up on some sleep while Sarah did during the day, and that tonight goes better. Was she eating the whole time she woke up? I know this seems to be my answer to all...but growth spurt? Fingers crossed it isn't and was just a bad one, like we had on Tuesday (and I suspect we may be in for today...)

*Hayley* that's ridic about the photos! Simon is a part time photographer, as is my BIL, and they have both done family photoshoots with prints (Simon then offers framing extra as that's his 'daytime' job) for sooo much less than what you paid. :growlmad: My BIL is actually coming to do some photos of all 3 of us tomorrow as we don't have a single pic of the three of us yet!

*Brittany* I was doing some of Izzy's baby book the other day, it's so much fun! I decided (since ours is just a blank book) to take a few pages and dedicate them to each month - a page about what we did that month, her 'firsts' that month, and pictures. I can't wait to get it nice and full!
Sorry about your crappy night with Aiden, I really hope it doesn't mess with his schedule at night at all. Since Izzy started sleeping longer stretches at night (around 5hrs until maybe 1.30/2) I'vebeen waking up SOO uncomfortable. So tonight I'm going to have a quick pumping session before I go to bed. Well...that was the plan - she didn't settle well tonight so she went to bed much later so that plan may not follow through!

*Afm* Simon's parents are coming to stay tomorrow for 2 nights which is great. It will be lovely to have them - I just hope that the weather is nice so we can make the most of them being here and not be stuck indoors. 
Today I took Isabelle to my school...my fears about her screaming the place down pretty much came true :haha: It's fair enough though as, for some reason, she had a weird amount of sleep this morning and only a quick snack before we left, so when we arrived she was STARVING, but I felt like I couldn't whip the boob out in school (probably get arrested!) so it was almost an hour until I got to feed her. She did fall asleep though, and showed her angelic sleepy face, rather than her screamin' demon which she showed to most people, including one of my classes!!
When we came home it was almost 6pm, and she had slept the whole way home, so she was ready to be awake...but then she was overtired and didn;t get her pre-bedtime nap, so she was overtired even MORE, and didn't settle well. So I'm hoping that it isn't a sign of a bad night - I've come to enjoy the 5 hour stretches she does!! 

Also, my mum basically told me yesterday I feed her too much :( She had been eating a lot yesterday, and I said jokingly "again? that's every hour!" and my mum said "Oh that's too much - she's eating too often" which of course made me feel stupid and like I over feed her. Talking to my SIL (and also in the bf forum here) though I know I'm NOT over feeding her at all, so I'm cross with her for making me feel like I am doing something wrong.


----------



## linzylou

I'm on my phone so I won't type much but I did want to let you know, Sarah, that my mom has said the same thing. When I go over there and have to feed the baby 2-3 times in just a few hours, my mom always says, "You're feeding her again?!" I was FF and she stopped BF my sister after two months so she seems not to know about growth spurts and the fact that BM is more quickly digested than formula or that babies nurse to build up our milk supply. I'm sure you're doing the right thing. Try not to let it get to you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry to hear about some having bad nights :( 

I can't believe your mums both said that Sarah and Lindsey. I think it's so bad, they should leave you to do what you want. You shouldn't have to be told what's right and wrong, you learn what baby wants and how much they need. And as you said, the bm digests quicker. 

I am amazed with Beau, after thinking she'd have a bad night due to sleeping so long yesterday she slept nearly 8 hours!!!! 8!!! She woke at 5 which was perfect timing as Adam was getting up for work so he fed her and put her back to bed then we both got up at 8. I can't believe it. I would love that to carry on but knowing my luck now, she will have an awful night tonight lol. 

Right I need to get cleaning, only have about 3 hours to do everything, get us both ready and go out. Beau is wide awake now though so hopefully she won't want too much attention so I can get things done!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I couldn't be more jealous! We had a bad night (awake every 1-2hrs) but Simon took her from 6-8am so I could get some sleep. But well done Beau! Long may it continue!!!

Lindsey, what's weird is my mum is a big bf advocate, and we were all bf for at least 6months, so I don't understand. Maybe she's forgotten how much newborns eat? O maybe things were different back then and they tried to keep them to a schedule? I dunno. What I do know is that if I didn't feed Isabelle when I do, she'd scream the house down!


----------



## MrsHippo

I think we are very lucky to have her sleep so well. But she does still have her moments. Makes me wonder if the hammock does have anything to do with it....I don't really want to test it though and put her in her moses basket lol. 

So while we had the viewing I DROVE happydance:) to a garden centre not far from here - it has a nice cafe and a shop where you can buy some lovely gifts from. But it was so nice to actually be able to go out again by myself...well not by myself, you know what I mean :) 

In a good mood today :) Beau is asleep now and all housework is done...so need to find something to do :coffee:

Hope everyone else is having a nice day? 

Oh and Sarah, sorry I didn't mention it before. But glad the school visit went ok, even if she did cry a little :) bet everyone was happy to meet her?


----------



## I Love Lucy

With breastfeeding you can never know how much the baby is eating. He or she may only drink an oz and that's why they want more again so soon. Plus there are growth spurts, comfort sucking, etc. I'm thankful that I haven't had anyone make comments about me breastfeeding. My mom actually has been really interested in learning about it and has said she wishes she had at least tried to breastfeed me and my sister instead of going right to formula. 

Aiden and I had a decent night last night, thankfully his off night yesterday didn't mess up his evening routine. DH and I on the other hand aren't on good terms. He worked until 7 PM yesterday so didn't get home until around 8 PM so I took care of Aiden alone all day. Was expecting DH to help at night with the diaper changes so that I could get up and go to the bathroom and such rather then continuing to do everything alone. Not to mention, the faster I get to nursing Aiden once he's awake the easier it is to get him back to sleep. Anyways, DH just did not want to wake up. The first time I tried he would have his eyes open and be looking at me and then he would start yelling at me about work related stuff that had absolutely nothing to do with what I was saying. Clearly not awake. Eventually I got him up. The second time I wasn't so lucky. DH started making fun of me by mocking everything I was saying to him. I was so hurt that I started crying and just took care of Aiden myself instead of bothering with DH any longer. DH is aware of how he treated me since I told him all about it this morning when he finally woke up for work. He was extra nice to me before he left for work today but I'm in no mood to forgive him right now. I'm pissed that he seems to think he doesn't ever have to do anything at night. I don't like getting up either but I do it because I have to. I just hate that he can't do the same.

I had more to type but it sounds like Aiden just had a massive poo in his diaper so I need to go take care of that.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, sorry to hear about your DH. Hopefully he will have realised he did wrong during the night and will do his share tonight. Im sure they think they don't have to do certain things sometimes. Adam overall is really good but occasionally I have to tell him to do certain things or he will choose the easy option out. As I mentioned before, he used to get frustrated with Beau during the night and just swing her instead of sorting out the problem. Since I moaned on here he has stopped... Whether or not he read it, I'm not sure? Never said anything though.


----------



## doggylover

Simon can be the same - when she fusses at night it's usually me who gets up but if we have a bad night (like last night) he will generally take pity and get up once. He doesn't change her nappy or anything, just grabs her into bed :huh: 

Brittany sorry to hear dh has been so unhelpful, and That he upset you so much during the night - definitely the last thing you need ESPECIALLY when you are already tired and feeling tired etc. I know what you mean about being alone all day and wanting that time when dh comes home. A few times I've been surprised that Simon doesn't rush in the door and grab her off me - he'll come in and potter about doing bits and then come see her. What also annoys me is if we've all been out, when we get home he just takes himself off (to the toilet, or to do something) and expects me to sort Isabelle out. Never mind that I might need the toilet, or anything else. It really makes me cross.

Lauren: is it really 6 weeks since Beau arrived?! Glad you are able to be driving again, having your independence back will be great! Everyone at school loved her - well my close friends there did and that's all that matters to me!! There is school sports day I a few weeks so I think I'll head down again to that and hopefully she won't scream the whole time!

Afm: I'm sure we are in for another bad night :( Isabelle has been fussy all day, and with visitors her schedule (loose as it may be!) is gone. It's now 8pm and she should be upstairs getting ready for her bath. She's out with simon and his dad walking the dogs to try and put her to sleep, because she missed her nap around 6/6.30pm because things were going on. So now her whole bedtime routine is fucked (excuse the language) and we haven't eaten dinner yet so it will be well after 9pm before she goes down. 

I annoyed as well because Simon doesn't seem to understand the importance of the nap she has before her bedtime routine starts. If she missed it she gets over tired and bedtime doesn't go well, so mostly the night doesn't go well. But he makes no effort to do anything to help her sleep - I had to make him take her out right now. I guess that's because he doesn't get up with her at night. Sometimes when she grizzles or cries he pulls the covers over his head. I could beat him to death when I see that..
I know he doesn't get her whole day routine like I do, but he should have figured out by now what happens in the evening, and respect that.

I'm so worried that she won't sleep well tonight I actually feel like I'm about to cry. :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh I think it was Lindsey who mentioned the wonder weeks app? I downloaded it today and its spot on - says we are in a 'leap' and all the symptoms match Isabelle's current mood. 

Unfortunately it also says it will last 8 more days. I may be dead by then if this grumpiness continues!!

But would defo recommend it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Way to go Beau on sleeping so long!!! Thats amazing. What on earth is your secret?! lol.

I feel awful but because the symptoms of Graves disease also include extreme tiredness I just thought the way I was feeling was because of that rather than the anemia. But turns out its both of them combined - so I have NO chance!!! :happydance:

*Sarah* - I'm glad your friends at school loved Isabelle. I'm sure EVERYONE loved her, even if she was screaming - she's so adorable who wouldnt love her?! Did she wear her little ladybird suit? I just LOVE that!

*Brittany* - I'm sorry to hear about your problems with DH. I would be absolutely raging if that were me....I would actually rip his head clean off, particularly when you're so tired yourself! I hope he realises his mistake and tries to be more helpful of a night from now on.

*Lindsey* - thank you for the app recommendations, the Wonder Weeks is about all I can cling to for sanity at the moment!!!!

*AFM* - WORST NIGHT EVER last night. Honestly...I felt like I was inches away from an actual nervous breakdown. It was horrendous.
Tyne had seemed quite unsettled all evening, kept going to sleep but then waking up after ten or twenty minutes and being really grouchy - he didnt have a proper sleep from about 4 pm onwards.

That night we put him to bed, he woke up. We tried EVERYTHING. He basically SCREAMED the house down pretty much non stop all night long - from 1 am until 7.30 am.

He took his bottles, but as soon as they were gone he carried right on screaming - Jon & I both tried EVERYTHING, and NOTHING worked. He slept for literally 30 minutes for the WHOLE night.

I cried my eyes out, Jon & I ended up arguing in the frustration of it all - it was a nightmare.

This morning at 7.30 he finally dropped off for about an hour and a half - and even then, the only way he'd sleep was laying next to me on the bed with his head leaning against mine....so I barely slept!

After that we gave up and got up. I think he may have been constipated coz he kept giving a pained cry and looked like he was straining on and off all night - then this morning he filled his nappy and seemed much happier after that. But he still didn't sleep until 2.30pm when we went for a drive in the car!!! 

It looks like tonight is going to be a similar story - he's been really grumpy all day again, and he seems to be staying wide awake this evening even after his bottles.

I bought new teats today and he's drinking fine, but still not going long between feeds. 

*The Wonder Weeks App* - as Sarah said, is amazing!!!! I can't believe how accurate the chart is and the information about leaps!!
At first I did it wrong and put in Tyne's birth date instead of his due date, and I was confused last night about why we had such a hard time when according to the chart we were in a "Non eventful" period - but when I fixed it today and put his due date in, it turns out we're right in the middle of a "stormy period!".
He's in his first leap and EVERYTHING it says makes sense - he wants to be cuddled all the time, he's only quiet when he's with me, etc etc.

Apparently we have 2 days of the leap left - I am literally counting the hours!!! If it wasnt for that app I think I'd go mad from not knowing what the hell had happened to my lovely baby and how long to expect this to last for!!!!

*Lindsey* have you found the chart to be accurate for Sarah?


----------



## doggylover

Oh whoa Hayley sounds like your leap is making Tyne into a bit of a devil! Poor baby, and poor mummy and daddy. How did last night go? Anymore sleep?

I don't know if the wonder weeks will always be true...but like you hayley right now it makes me feel better about my child being an evil demon at times!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, so sorry to hear about your night. Must have been horrible, especially with feeling tired and crappy anyway!! 
I hope you had a better night last night? 

Beau had a good night again, only woke at 3.30. But has been so ratty today, moaned from 7:30 then come late morning the rattiness turned in to screams. I knew she was tired at this point but just wouldn't sleep. Every time I held her she'd cry, put her down and she'd cry. Eventually she did nod off, I hope she sleeps for a little while. I am still in my pjs, haven't eaten anything... Good job I had no plans. I'm going to attempt to eat something now anyway. 

As for my night time secret.... I'm afraid I don't have one lol. I do think the hammock may have something to do with it though. 

Oh I spoke too soon. She is awake again!


----------



## MrsHippo

Arrgh....sorry girls, me moaning again!!

Well Beau carried on being mardy and crying ALL day, as soon as I think I have 20 minutes to sort myself out or do her bottles ect, she cries. So once Adam got home around 3:20 I thought 'great'. She was asleep anyway by this point as she'd fallen asleep on me, so put her down and was on her beanbag for a while. She soon woke and started moaning again, I passed her to Adam as he'd been at work all day (doing nothing btw). She'd cry but he'd just hold her, stick dummy in and carry on watching what ever he was watching on his ipad. Well around 6:10 he gave her some milk then went 'I've got to go soon' ....got to go where.... _running_ which he has recently started doing with a couple of friends most nights - all of which are going to Ibiza. Adam says he is trying to be healthy, bullcrap, its because he is going to Ibiza (which I am still un-happy about). But instead think ''Lauren has had to deal with mardy, crying, Beau all day. I'll stay in'' ...he went. Then started a huff because he was late. LATE, he would have been like 5 minutes late if that. I'm sorry but I am sure his friends wont be angry with him if he is 5 minutes late because he was looking after his daughter!!!! 
Then to top everything off, he might have to work away all week. On days. Which means he can do what he pleases in the evenings. And here I am. At home. 

I think I am mostly pissed at the running thing because I know they're only doing it because they are going away (I don't believe its because he wants to be 'healthy'). I really don't want him to go. I hate the thought of him being at a place which will be full of girls...nice looking girls who all have perfect little bodies and their hair and skin all lovely...and I'm here looking like shit. And that he can go off and enjoy himself without a care in the world. I don't get no f*ing breaks away with my friends do I. If I did I'd only get branded a bad mother anyway. I have no reason not to trust him but you hear about stories of guys going abroad on stags ect. All you need is one drunk boyfriend and another egging him on. 

I am also upset that money is tight as he hasn't be working properly for the last month so hasn't been getting paid well and my mat pay has now reduced. And I am still living in this bloody place. And my dad pissed me off. 

Arrrgh not in a good mood at all!!! :cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry for moaning, I know some of you guys have got it tough at the moment. I just needed to get it off my chest. I have no one else to really talk to, my friends seem to have dissapeared too :shrug:


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, I'm so sorry!! :hugs: :hugs: We're here to listen to you vent. It's hard being home all day with a grumpy baby while our men come and go as they please (Seth was out fishing and drinking till midnight last night - the night before Mother's Day!). Adam should've recognized that you needed a break - his friends can wait!! Seth does something similar when Sarah cries. He doesn't think to get up and walk around or rock her if she's fussing, just thinks he can put her in the swing and then wonders why she's not settling.

I trust my husband too but I'd still be uncomfortable with him going on a trip like that. I think you have every right to feel the way you do. Did you say that you were going somewhere during the time that he would be gone? 

It's funny how a lot of my friends have disappeared too. You ladies have really saved my sanity over the last year. If we didn't all live so far away, I'd suggest that WE all go out for a girl's night!!

Hopefully your day gets better but you can always vent to us! Your new profile pic is adorable, by the way!


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey a night us with us lot would be perfect! Shame that we do live so far apart (and I'm not sure the men could cope for a whole evening! :haha:)
My friends haven't been great either. I thought they'd be so eager to come and see Isabelle, but they've been once. Even though I am a new mother it's ME contacting THEM :huh: I'm not sure that's how it's supposed to be at all. 

Lauren :hugs: I'm so sorry you had such a shitty day. When the babies are like that it just makes everything so difficult, and makes you feel like crap as well. And I totally understand the bit where you've been struggling all day and oh comes home and acts like taking the baby is a massive deal - I really do not think they know at all how hard it is to be alone with a screamer all day, they just don't get of difficult it can be being alone when you are tired and they are being impossible.
And you do not look awful at all, you look great! I dont look anything like I used to around my stomach, but I look good in a different way - a "I'm a mummy, I can do anything!" way lol.

I hope beau sleeps well for you tonight (only waking at 3.30?! I'm so jealous!) and you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHippo

Thanks girls. I feel better this morning, although she has started moaning already!! We've havent even been up an hour yet! Think she just wants to be held. Last night she was up shortly after 3 again but kept me up over an hour. I really hope we don't have a repeat of yesterday. 

Imagine how strange it would be for us to meet each other :haha: I wonder if we'd be able to just start chatting or have nothing to say. I'd like to think we'd all get on straight away :) but I agree with Sarah, don't think the men could cope lol. 

Lindsey, yes I'm going to Cornwall with beau and my sister. I'm looking forward to that but it's not the same as going away. Even if it will take me over 7 hours to drive there lol!!! 

I wanted to do something today but I don't have a clue what. It's lovely and sunny at the moment but we are supposed to get heavy rain soon which will last all day :shipw:

Edit: 

Ok so Beau has been mardy and seems to want feeding all the time. Read online about growth spurts and they usually have their second between 6-8 weeks. That's the only explanation I can think of for her behaviour. Driving me mad though. She is napping now but seems to struggle to go in to a deep sleep so wakes at every little noise. 
Adam text me not long ago either to tell me he is working away all week. Great!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ha! He REALLY was the actual devil. We were supposed to go on Sunday morning to church to collect his certificate of Baptism - we couldnt go because I was worried they'd take one look at his screaming and start throwing buckets of Holy Water on him to try and cast out the devil!!! :haha:

How has Isabelle been lately?

*Lauren* - Aww I'm sorry Beau has been having a moody few days. I do think growth spurts are the reason - that or the "leaps" that the Wonder Weeks app talks about...from your due date Beau is probably in the middle of the first leap too and I definitely think there's some truth in it.
When you read the explanation of what the "leap" is and the symptoms/signs of it it makes loads of sense!

I don't blame you for being annoyed with Adam about the running and the Ibiza thing. I would be absolutely raging! Infact there is just no way I would wear it. I am happy to sound like a bitch - I would flat out tell him he's not going if it was me!!!
I know its too late now as hes probably already paid and everything, but he should think himself bloody lucky that you're letting him go!!

I understand your worries about the girls and feeling bad about it because you don't feel at your best at the moment - but I'm sure there isnt anything to worry about on that front. Have you told Adam how you feel about that? He'd be the best person to reassure you about those worries :hugs:

I wish I could say something more helpful. Are you going to Cornwall at the same time as he is in Ibiza? At least that will distract you a bit as its a change of scenery.

*Lindsey* - A night with us all would be amazing!! It is such a shame we all live so far apart.

*Tyne's Nights* - this "Leap" thing is definitely an experience! That night I mentioned was the worst one by far, the nights since haven't been easy but they have been getting progressively better little by little - the night before last he slept for about 3 hours in 45 min increments, and last night he slept for about 4 hours on and off. 
Today is supposed to be the last day of the leap before we go into a "sunny" period - FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!

*Friends* - funny what you all say about your friends, I feel the same way. I'd heard lots of people mention that once they had babies their old friends seemed to abandon them and lose interest, and I was convinced that wouldnt happen with my friends - but it has.
There's Dori of course, who I've already told you about (still no word from her !) - but also the rest of my friends. I NEVER hear from them - I never get a text or phonecall asking how me or the baby are getting on, nothing at all.

I get that not everybody is into babies, and if you dont have kids yourself than you might not want to talk about babies etc - but if they are friends then they should appreciate that having your first child is pretty much the BIGGEST life changing experience anybody can ever go through - you'd think they could at least bother their arses to send an occasional "Hows things" text :nope:


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* :rofl: poor Tyne, just imagine them all yelling "OUT SATAN!" As you enter your church!
I'm glad to hear that Tyne's nights are heading in the right direction, fingers cross once ou are out of this leap tomorrow he is back to sleeping well again.

Afm: last night wasnt good :nope: Isabelle has been super fussy and grizzly all weekend, and today is no different. I think it's partly because the in laws are here, and her loose routine is all messed up still. So last night she slept from 9.30-12.30 and then was awake from then until FOUR. By 1 o'clock I was cross. I guess I was tired, but I actually told her to "shut the f*ck up and go the f*ck to sleep" :blush: I am very much not proud of myself, but I just couldn't handle it last night for some reason. Luckily Simon took her downstairs and I slept for a few hours, and when she came back up at 4 then she settled much better. She is currently screaming her head off fighting sleep as her grandad rocks her trying to put her out like a light.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hi ladies! Sorry to hear so many of you have been having some rough days with your babies. I've been lucky lately. Aiden tends to do great in the morning and through the night. It's usually early evening that I have the hardest time with him since he wants to cluster feed, starts screaming if he isn't being held, etc. Thankfully DH is normally home at this time so I have his help. Yesterday I would get about 10 minutes upstairs to clean up and DH would be taking care of Aiden. Then I would come downstairs and take Aiden so DH had 10 minutes to cook dinner before we would trade off again. I was hoping that experience would help DH realize how hard it is to get things done when Aiden is like that but DH didn't think it was so bad. Guess I should of left him to deal with Aiden for a lot longer. :lol:

Sarah, so glad everyone loved Isabelle. :)

Lauren, I would be really upset about the trip as well. I just don't think it's fair for us to be expected to take care of the babies 24/7 while our OH's get to go out and do whatever they want. I'll be fighting with my DH in November when he says he is going deer hunting for about a week. He's already been saying he's going regardless of what I say which pisses me off. The fact that the area he is going to is several hours away and gives him no cell reception so should something happen to Aiden I have no way to get a hold of him (which is why I'm against him going) is just not something he cares about I guess. :( 

In other TMI news, I finally decided to take a peak downstairs with a mirror because I've been noticing stinging pain whenever I have a BM lately and I just don't think I should be having pain from a second degree tear still (the pain while having a BM is new). I was horrified at what I saw and basically started crying hysterically. I feel like I look like a Frankenstein down there. The scar is probably a little over an inch long and it's raised so much that I feel like I have a third inner vaginal lip since that's what it reminded me of when I saw it. I was crying so hard about it that DH was thinking it was a bloody, infected mess down there and that we were going to have to go to the ER. He didn't think it looked bad at all so I don't know. Maybe I just have it in my head what it used to look like down there and so this change is just too big of a shock. Am I the only one who had tearing? I just feel so unsure about whether or not I'm healing right. PP checkup next Tuesday.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, you poor thing. It probably isn't as bad as you think. When I looked at my scar for the first time I freaked out!! I'm much more comfortable looking at it now and check it reguarly. Mine looks strange as I have the line then dots either side from where the staples were, had about 7 or 8. But if you are worried then defo speak to your doctor, especially if its causing you discomfort. 

Hayley, yes I am going the same weekend. He is leaving on the Thursday and I am leaving on the Friday. If I spoke to him about it he'd throw a hissy fit. I told him I didn't want him just after he paid and he started having a go saying ''why didn't you say anything before'' blablabla..... but even after speaking about it then he didn't even consider not going. If it wasn't planned so long ago I would have told him not to go. Its just he has arranged it with his friends and if I said I didn't want him to go, I'd be the bad girlfriend :/ 

I to get so pissed off that they think they can just do what they want. When did becoming parents turn in to a one man job??? Also, this working away thing annoyed me. He is in Manchester which is 2 hours away, for the last few days he has travelled it. But this week has decided to stay. I know he looses out on travel money and has to be up at 5am but he knows how Beau is behaving yet still chooses to stay away. I don't feel like talking to him at the moment. 

Sarah, your not the only one who has become angry. I have shouted at Beau more than once, telling her to shut up. I feel bad after doing it but we can only take so much moaning and crying!! 

Hayley - :haha: about the devil child. Made me giggle. 
I hope Beau settles in a couple of days. 

My friend situation is annoying - two of them HAVE babies!!! yet still make no effort. Neither one has asked to visit or anything. One baby is around 15 weeks or so, the other is coming up to a year. So its not like neither are newborns. I am in touch with another friend but its all about her and her messed up life all the time. I text her earlier today and all she spoke about was herself, never once asked how I or Beau was. My closest friends at the moment is my mum and sister :/ 

I think I need to buy some sort of play thing for Beau. She gets bored and wants attention when she's awake and as much as I enjoy cuddling her and playing, I don't always have time when I am trying to get ready or cleaning up ect. Not sure what to buy though :./


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* I highly recommend a play mat. Isabelle LOVES hers. She is so happy on it, and has been known to stay on it happy as anything for 45mins! We got ours from asda for about £20 so not super expensive either, just im case Beau doesn't like it. It's our go to for her when she is awake now!
I'm sorry Adam is away all week, I am in awe of you even thinking about doing a week alone and not breaking down into tears. Simon is away on a stag do in June for three days, and I'm happy for him to go as he rarely gets to see these friends (they all live in England) but I'm just thinking how the hell will I cope?!
Also I'm so glad that I'm not alone in the shouting at the baby thing. I then thrust her at Simon like she was a sack of potatoes and threw myself into bed in tears! :blush:
How is Beau doing today?

*Brittany* I didn't tear but did have an episiotomy, and weirdly I've been having a little pain the last two days, so also had a look down there. Everything just looks DIFFERENT. Thank god I don't have to look down there often. If you are sore I would definitely get it checked out, and remember its not long at all since Aiden arrived so you won't be fully healed yet. Once you do, I'm positive it will all look much better :hugs: 
I hope you get a better evening with Aiden tonight, or that his cluster feeding stops soon.


Afm: in laws have left and I'm surprisingly glad. I didn't mind them being here at all, and they were super helpful! Walked the dogs etc, which is so useful. But as I mentioned before it meant Isabelle's routine was just up the left and she has been so grumpy, not sleeping during the day at all etc. so it's been hard going and she has been SCREAMING as she gets so tired. Also, because they get to see her so little, I don't like to butt in to their time with her. So when she is screaming with them they try and soothe her, it rarely works of course cause all she wants is boob, but I don't dare say to them because I don't want them to feel they aren't trusted with her, or I think they can't take care of her etc. I know that's silly, and I don't have any problem taking her off anyone else. Plus Simons parents are SO gentle they would hate to think that I am fretting about Isabelle while they have her, but that's WHY I don't want to grab her back - because I don't want to upset them.
Also, they insisted on saying every time she cried for no reason "oh you must have wind/a bad tummy" OR she's cranky and overtired......

Anyway, I'm upset they've left as they really don't get much time with her, but at the same time I hope it helps her get back to normal. It just took me forty five mins of feeding toget her to bed, and then as soon as she went down her eyes popped open. I just left her, and she seems to have self soothed :thumbup:


----------



## linzylou

Sorry for the short replies. I can't ever seem to get on my laptop lately so I apologize if I missed anything.

Sarah, your husband's blog on baby poop was hilarious! I'm ashamed to admit that I've also uttered the words shut up :( I felt terrible and cried right along with her afterwards as I obviously didn't mean it but after hours of crying in the middle of the night I was at my wit's end. 

Hayley, the Wonder Weeks is accurate so far for me as well. Except I have 11 days until this leap is over!! Help me!!

Sarah only woke twice last night. Instead of picking her up the second she starts stirring, I let her be for about 5 mins and she's been putting herself back to sleep. Let's hope it continues!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - eeek sorry to hear about Isabelle's bad night! 
I'm also guilty of snapping with Tyne before - I didn't actually shout but I snatched him up from the moses basket more roughly than I usually would and said to him in a real stern voice "You're a naughty boy!" - I swear he looked at me with a really sad face and I just burst into tears and started telling him I was sorry and he wasnt really a naughty boy! I cried about 3 times that day just from feeling guilty!!!! I guess these things are going to happen to us all!!! Its hard going :wacko:

Aww bless you not wanting to upset OHs parents. At least now you can get yourself back to normality! 
My parents are like that with when the baby cries, there's always something thats wrong with him - infact my Dad always says "Awww Whats the matter with him?"....they can't accept that sometimes he just cries!!!

*Brittany* - Oh dear :wacko: I'm not sure how downstairs is supposed to look after a tear, but it may just be that it'll take a little longer to heal properly and look more normal. It hasnt really been that long after all. I hope they can reassure you about it at your pp check. :hugs:

*Lauren* - Ugh I have friends like that, who only ever talk about themselves and never even ask how I am or the baby is. Its infuriating. I have always had friends like that but I think now I have more on my plate with the baby I have less time and patience for these people! They can all jog on!
When I got upset about Dori, my mum said to me she'd rather have no friends at all than a bunch of fake friends who are only out for themselves - I'm going to live by that from now on. 
 
I've been thinking the same thing about needing something else to entertain Tyne when he's awake. He has a play gym that he lays under and looks at, and some black & white first baby books that he likes to look at sometimes. Like Sarah, I got my gym from Asda for about £20 - its a Bright Starts one.

I still feel like I could do with something else but its hard at this age as they're not really properly interacting with things yet - I'm thinking of maybe getting a bouncy chair as I read that they can be really good for helping with wind, too. 

*Lindsey* - eeek 11 days! How has this leap been?! Is this the second leap for Sarah?

Oh thats great that Sarah has been self soothing! I'm jealous, I'd love to be able to try that but with Tyne's hernia I'm too worried that leaving him to cry even for a minute would make it worse - is that really stupid and over-cautious of me?! :wacko:


----------



## linzylou

Sarah's definitely been fussier and wants to be held constantly. This is the second leap. You're not over cautious! Luckily, Sarah doesn't really cry at night - just wakes up and grunts for a minute or two. If she cried, I'd definitely pick her up!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm sorry I don't post in here that much but I'm trying to keep up.
As you know OH works away and it's been five weeks now. Like you seem to be experiencing (thank god I'm normal) I've found it tough. Little one went through that second leap whilst he was away and I got to the same point as you. I even shouted that I didn't know what was wrong with her'.

I've actually found the opposite with my friends. I'm a very closed person and have a very select few friends. I don't let people in easily. My friends have been great and even my friend without a baby has offered to come and stay with me for a few days to help with the baby when OH is away.

I'm sorry you're all having your own difficulties, no one said it was this hard. It doesn't help having useless OH's either! I sympathise with you all on that one as I know mine wont be the best when he's home. I think I'll just be grateful for a pair of hands.

I've probably got another ten minutes before the crying for food starts. Going to try to power nap.

Love to you all xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls and Hi Nicola :flower: nice to hear from you.

Nicola, you are very lucky to have such good friends. I've always had the same friends, grown up with them ect but we all tend to keep to ourselves. But I am just annoyed that no one has even wanted to see Beau when I made an effort to see their LO's. Never mind, I can cope without them. Especially when I have you bunch to talk to :) 
Does your OH work away for whole chuncks or is he home at weekends? I think I can remember you telling us a while back...but not 100%

Lindsey, I am the same. Beau will occasionally wake during the night and with me being on automode, I get up...only to realise she has fallen back to sleep. She is normally really good at night, just these last couple of days where she has been so damn ratty in the day!! I hope you don't have 11 days of the leap lol...I don't even want to download that app because if I was told I'd have another 2 weeks of this I would go mad!! :laugh2:

Sarah, bless you for feeling upset about family not spending much time with Isabelle. It must be difficult when living so far apart. 

I might consider buying one of those mats from Asda then. I have looked at mats and play gyms in other shops and some are sooo expensive!! If I had a sewing machine I'd make one myself (I made one at school during my GCSE's and it was fab lol, not sure where it went though). I read in my baby book that at this age they are interested in noise....which I can see as she loves her musical bumble bee and she is always watching telly (even if I keep her away from it!! she stretches to look :haha:)

Well I think I know the reason why I have felt so crappy and emotional - first period :blush: it started last night, I was expecting it to come a while ago but didn't. Hopefully it won't last too long. At the moment it isn't particuarly heavy either. 

I have another viewing today and have decided to let my mum have Beau for a few hours ...first time leaving her with anyone!! :cry: but I have definately made the right choice. We have only been up for 50 minutes and she is already moaning, crying and kicking her legs. Again, don't know why.. But I struggle to get anything done when she is like this. Well I best get off the laptop and pick her up...even though she will get bored of cuddles after 10 minutes and start moaning again :dohh: I hope this passes soon.


----------



## nuttynicnak

He works abroad so no weekend visits unfortunately. This chunk was 5 weeks. 

Sometimes you need that space to help keep sane. You'll miss them but you always manage to get so much done.

X


----------



## doggylover

You lot don't know how much better it makes me feel to know that we have all snapped at LOs, and that I'm not a monster! There is only so much we can all take I suppose :shrug: and as Simon helpfully pointed out...I do have quite a short fuse :blush:

Lindsey that's great news about Sarah sending herself back to sleep. Isabelle will do that when she first goes to bed some nights, but during the night she will only resettle for five mins before waking up properly and demanding food!!

Lauren good luck with the viewing. I'm sure leaving beau will be very hard, but you will enjoy the few hours to yourself! If you're anything like me that time will be spent doing chores...oh glamour!

Hayley I have a bouncer for Isabelle, and its amazing. She naps in it during the day as she doesn't like her Moses basket, and te vibrations and bouncing motion mean she finds it easy to fall asleep herself. She also loves just sitting and staring at the toy bar, and I use it to pop her in when I'm showering etc, so would definitely recommend one.

Nicola whoa you are doing a great job having dh away for so long! I am in awe of you, I would be a total mess by now!

I could have killed Simon last night. Isabelle fell asleep at 9.30 and an hr later started to grizzle. Simon went up and got her out, changed her nappy (which usually lasts until midnight at least!) and then of course she as screaming so he takes her on a walking tour of the house! What?! Nooo! You soother her back to sleep in the crib, or a quick rock and then back in! I stormed upstairs and (quietly) yelled at him, the demanded he give her to me so I could feed her back to sleep. Two mins and done ;) but then she was up every hr or two last night, which I totally blame him for of course!!! :haha: we're back onto our schedule today so I'm hoping things will be better tonight.

Uk ladies does anyone watch made in Chelsea?! It's so crap but I love it! Honestly, their lives are ridiculous!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I definitely recommend a play mat. I got one from Babies R Us at my baby shower and it's been great. I'd also recommend looking at a Burlington with a Baby Depot for one if you have those stores in the UK. I remember being in there before Aiden was born and they had activity mats on clearance for $5. Really wish I had bought one considering how cheap that is for something brand new.

Sarah, I hope Isabelle gets back into her normal routine now that your in-laws have left. 

Lindsey, glad to hear Sarah has started putting herself back to sleep. I would think that will make the transition to her crib/room easier when that time comes. Aiden only puts himself back to sleep at night time so far. He'll frantically be searching around for my boob after I feed him and then fall back to sleep a minute or two later. He still has moments where he seems to think he needs my boob in his mouth in order to sleep. He is starting to be a little more accepting of his paci so hopefully soon that will be enough for him.

Nicola, glad your friends are offering to help you out while OH is away.

AFM, I was googling about the pain I've been having and it seems the symptoms for a anal fissure match up with what I've been experiencing. I won't know though until my PP checkup Tuesday if Dr. Google is right since I can't exactly examine myself. :lol: In the meantime I've been trying to drink even more fluids, use stool softners, etc to prevent irritation. I just wish my body was back to normal. I was really feeling depressed about it all yesterday. Everyone always talks about how painful childbirth is or about how hard it is to have a newborn, no one ever talks about how hard the recovery from childbirth is. I feel like I was very unprepared for that part which is why I have been so hard on myself about my body and thinking things aren't right since I still have pain and occasional bleeding, etc.

DH is also working late tonight so I'll be on my own with Aiden and the animals. Fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Aiden is able to wear 0-3 month clothing now!! So excited about all the new outfits I have for him to wear.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Don't be in awe, you do what you have to do. In the same situation you all would cope. You just do. I'm nothing special just forced into a situation I have to deal with. X


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi everyone, hope your all having a nice day? :)

Brittany, I hope your problem gets sorted soon. I can't imagine it to be very comfortable for you. And yey on Aiden fitting in to his bigger clothes :) Some of Beau's nicer small stuff is started to become a little snug so I can't see it being too long until she is out of them. I will be selling everything on apart from one or two things which I want to keep. 

Sarah, my mum offered me a big swing type thing which plays music, vibrates, moves ect...they paid a couple of hundred for it for Reuben but its HUGE so I declined the offer. I would have loved it but physically don't have the space here, it would just take up too much room. We are going to the baby show in Birmingham this weekend happydance:) which I am looking forward to. Hopefully we will find something there for her. 
I'm not surprised you were annoyed with Simon, I would have been too!! I don't change Beau's nappy in the night unless we need to as it really wakes her. It is usually full in the morning but she is happy. 
Made in Chelsea - Oh god no!! lol. I can't stand the people on there. I love programmes like Geordie shore though :winkwink:

Nicola, do you not find it hard with your OH being away...not looking after bubs, as you said, you adapt... but emotionally? I find it really hard when Adam works away for a week normally, I miss his company even though he has done it most weeks since we got together. That was nearly 8 years ago!! 

AFM - we are dealing with another dilemma, or two. Adam was told today that work are making even more people redundant!! They were all, or most anyway, were on temp lay off. A few of the men have been to the union moaning about not being paid 37 hours. So the company are having to get rid of even more. Not sure whether they are using the point system which they made for the original redundancies or making new ones. Hopefully Adam will still be safe. 
Second one - Still not having much luck selling. Adam spoke to one of the agents yesterday (the bigger one) and they basically told him that we have to lower our price or we won't get it sold. We physically cannot afford to lower the price anymore than I have done :cry: so we are now considering renting it out but the money we have to put in to that is silly!! It will cost a couple of thousand just to get it prepared for rental!! Then we have to come up with another couple of thousand to move ourselves in to a rental, unless the house came furnished, we'd have to buy all appliances ect. But renting out is a huge risk, what if we don't have anyone living here and we have to pay the mortgage and our rent. I can't do that on maternity pay!! I am beyond hating this place now.... if I need to take the bin out or pop to the car ect, I have to leave Beau in here by herself and I worry so much about locking myself out or something and not being able to get back in. Then the person above us seems to be really noisy at the moment, I didn't even think anyone was living there...I keep hearing a dog bark and I have seen this horrible chavy looking lad walk up there. I also worry about people being loud and waking her when she is ratty... then I worry about stupid things like someone's oven blowing up or something daft (yes I am being OTT here lol) and it blowing our apartment up....anything! 

But at this rate I will end up having to go back to work early, I have already thought about work and in all honesty, I don't want to go back at all!! We can't even give the damn car back because that will also cost us another couple of thousand. I need a bloody money tree!!! 

I feel like all I do is moan at the moment about one thing or another :dohh:

And OMG. My bleeding is horrible. TMI but I put a tampon in earlier and as I put it in (soo sorry if this sounds horrible!!) but blood just came out and went every where. I had it all over my hand, floor and even my CLEAN towels!!! I have to change every couple of hours and wear a pad also. There was me thinking I'd get it easy. Oh the joys!!

I am having to put Beau down for naps now. She gets ratty around the same time every day, 10, 12 and once in the afternoon...that varies though. She is in the little room in her moses basket at the moment. Sleeping really well actually. Before we could just leave her on her beanbag and she'd sleep. That doesn't happen anymore. She also doesn't sleep in my bed either!!1 She wakes at 6:30/7ish and that is it...she won't sleep again until I put her for a nap. We are starting to get smiles though :) - when she isn't crying that is!! 

Sorry for the long, whiny post!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, so sorry for everything you're dealing with. I can only imagine how stressed you are. :hugs: Your apartment situation sounds similar to my BIL and SIL. They have a 2 bedroom townhome they are wanting to sell but they are unable to lower the price any more on it. They have 3 kids in one bedroom since they can't move so they're really cramped.

If it makes you feel better I'm stressing about money too. We just got bills for Aiden from our hospital stay and his pedi appointments. The hospital bill is almost $4,000 and the pedi bill is around $730. DH says his insurance hasn't covered anything yet because they want a copy of Aiden's birth certificate first but I don't know anything about that since DH doesn't talk to me about anything insurance sends him so all I know about is the bills that we can't afford. Then he wonders why I get so mad at him when he talks about wanting to get a pet turtle or buy a carbon system or something for his fish tank.

AFM, Aiden is still sleeping well at night. We have 3 to 4 hour stretches between feedings. It's been great for our sleep but horrible for my breasts. I woke up this morning with terrible pain in my upper left breast. I'm thinking it's a plugged duct but I'm not really sure. Will be calling the lactation center after Aiden finishes nursing.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh no, I hope the insurance covers everything... I'd hate Adam not to talk to me about finances!! I was annoyed when he went out and spent over 100 on a pair of bloody running trainers the other day, I wouldn't be so bothered if he brought something he actually needed. I wouldn't moan if he went out to buy a pet turtle though :p they're so cute!! hehe

Have you tried a warm compress to help with your breast? I had a blocked montgomery gland when I was stopping bf and ouch!! It was so sore, I couldn't even touch it.

I do think my hormones are all over the place at the moment and thats why I am stressing about everything!! I do write things then look back and think 'why did I put that' lol.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Normally I take care of all our finances since I'm just generally better with money. I think DH may have chose not to mention the insurance stuff since I told him when we got married that I didn't want to deal with it since it was such a hassle trying to get me covered under his insurance. Everytime I would call to find out why they were refusing me the woman I had to speak to was a real bitch and treated me like I knew nothing. I got fed up with that pretty quickly and told DH he had to deal with it.

I called the LC about my breast and she said it definitely sounds like a plugged duct. I have to keep up with either nursing or pumping if I can't nurse that side every 1 to 2 hours. Aiden is so fussy since with that plugged duct he's not getting milk nearly as quickly as normal. We're in for a long night tonight. :( Really hoping things clear up soon (LC said 24-48 hours). In addition to the frequent nursing I need to keep up with warm compresses and massage so fingers crossed doing all this stuff is better tomorrow.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittant* h whoa sorry to hear you have hit a bf hurdle. I know plugged ducts are very common, i guess we are ridiculously lucky non of us have gotten them before now. I hope that its closer to the 24hr side of things until it clears up, and that Aiden isn't too fussy overnight because of it. I'm sure the last thing you need when feeling sore already is a moony baby.
That's awful about your hospital bills as well. It's insanely expensive!! I really hope all the insurance stuff gets sorted out asap and covers it all (or as much as it can) and it isn't too much of a financial burden on you guys.
I also handle most of our money stuff, but luckily we don't have to deal with health insurance the same way you American mums do.

*Lauren* that's not geat news at all, about Adam's job or about the price of your house. Is there no way you would consider staying where you are for longer until the prices go up, or you find a buyer at your current price?
I remember from before that Adam was top in the points system, so I really hope that they base the new redundancies on that and he is totally safe.
Great news about Beau's napping becoming so regular! It will make it much easier on you if you know when she is doing certain things, and much easier to keep her happy on her schedule. We are still in the 'nap when i feel like it' stage of life!!

*Afm* I was out all day doing bits and bobs, and Isabelle slept most of the day. We like her to have a nap before we start her bedtime routine, so we take her out in the pram with the dogs. Usually we are back and she is awake again around 7.30. Well tonight she decided she would continue to sleep in the pram. Simon kept saying we should wake her so that she wouldn't sleep too long and mess up her night sleep. I said no. But then i doubted myself (cause seriously...I still feel so new and unsure about this whole mum business, and assume everyone must know better than me) so at 8.15 I let him lift her from the pram. She stayed asleep. I took that as a sign to leave it. He did not. He woke her. So what happened? Of course she screamed blue murder and we didn't get her bedtime routine at all. So now no doubt she will have a crap night.
To add insult to injury we had decided I would feed her off one side then he would give her some in a bottle tonight and settle her so she is ready on Friday when I'm out. Well, now she's up there acting like he is torturing her as she usually comfort sucks to sleep. I want to rush up, grab her and feed her to sleep, but know I have to let them get on with it :( 

Does anyone else constantly feel like they are the only one who can settle LO properly? My answer to all her fussiness is BOOB IN THE MOUTH. Maybe not the best course of action, and i may regret it in the future...but at the minute it works!! SO when she cries with other people i just feel like nobody can settle her like I can (which is true) and why won't they just give her back?! Silly I'm sure!

Tomorrow we are heading to a big agricultural show (weather permitting) with my dad and nephew. We're only taking our sling, first time out all day with it, so I hope it all goes well! 

Ok, silence upstairs. Either she's asleep, or her latched her on to his own nipple :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Oh poor Simon. She screamed and screamed until I went up. Fed her for 3mins and she was out like a light. Simon is very upset, annoyed and frustrate that she wouldn't settle for him. Bless him. 

*Hayley* I remember you saying you signed up to a website that connects you to companies who then send you stuff and you review it for your blog, is that true? I said I'd ask you as Simon has just started a blog (you may have seen me link it on fb) and I said he should sign up to it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah.*...it's not exactly a website you sign up for as such, it's one that you send out a request through to pr companies. 
It's slightly complicated so if you need a hand filling it out let me know. Just go to www.responsesource.com and go to send media enquiry. (Don't share it round too much with other bloggers tho, it's my little secret weapon!!! Lol).

Response source can be a bit funny though and sometimes refuse to send out enquiries for brand new blogs, they refused my sister when she tried it and one of my blog friends too. They like to be able to see how many followers you have...I'm not sure if its an option to show that through Wordpress though?

If Response Source isn't going to send your media request out though they will usually send you an e-mail back to explain why. 

They also sometimes say that they like bloggers to write some reviews up on their blogs before they'll send anything out so that they can see your style of reviewing/writing - before I was sent anything to try I would just write up reviews of products I had bought myself and either really liked or really disliked!

Alternatively if Response Source doesn't pan out.... Twitter can be useful - there's the #prrequest hashtag which bloggers can use to ask if any companies would like product reviews.

Simons blog is really fun! Daddy blogs can be big business! 

Once you get going and you've been doing it for a while the PR requests come to you. 
It is DEFINITELY worth keeping up with...in the last 7 days alone I've made £65 just from copying & pasting two articles onto my blog (sponsored posts), and product wise I've had:

A personalised photo cushion (£40), personalised photo book (£30), personalised photo mug (£8), 2 x personalised name art prints (£60), £30 voucher to spend on baby clothes at Casabu.com, baby outfit from Zulily.co,uk (£20), baby changing bag from The Miracle Bag (£50), a childrens tablet (£80), Nursery wall art stickers (£120), Kelo-Cote c-section scar cream (£30), Arnicare bath oil (£8.00), Witch face wipes (£3.00), Collection 2000 Mascara and Nail Varnish (£10.00), Eylure false lashes (£5.00), and for Fathers Day reviews.... Lynx products worth £10, Sure for men products worth £10, Green & Blacks chocolate bundle worth about £30, Moonpig.com personalised Fathers Day mug and beer gift set (£40), Braun wet & dry shaver (£45), Demijohn whisky (£50), Panasonic portable charger (£40), E-cloth car cleaning supplies (£15) and SKYCIG e-cigarette kit (£20.00)....

so that's *£754* worth of free products in the space of a week...all for writing what I think of them!!! Its CRAZY how worthwhile it is to blog!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Nicola* - good to hear from you! I'm glad at least your friends have been supportive.

*Lauren* - I think the mats were lower priced because of the baby and toddler event at Asda? I'm not sure if its still on but if it is, its worth a look.
Otherwise they can be SO expensive! Are you signed up to Bounty newsletters? Coz i often see good deals on them through those emails.

Eeek sorry to hear about your period! I told you guys about mine - it was RIDICULOUSLY heavy!!!
My Dr actually told me its best not to use tampons for the first period after having the baby and coz I was so heavy anyway I found they kept just sliding out when I was walking coz they would soak through so quickly! :/ In the end I went back to the maternity pads - as gross as they are I NEEDED the thickness!!!

Mine lasted for about 10 days and got heavier and heavier until about the 9th day, then just suddenly stopped!

How has yours been now?

I am DREADING the next one! I stupidly googled periods after c-sections, and some girls were saying they had periods like that for EIGHT months after their c sections :wacko:

Aww I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with the house and Adam's job, it must be so stressful for you :hugs:


*Sarah* - Thanks for the tip about the bouncer! I will definitely look into getting one! Tyne has his swing but he isnt too keen on that, and he has the rocker that we were sent for the blog - its nice and it has a vibration thing on it, he used to really love it but lately he isnt really interested. But I think ROCKING is different than bouncing....bouncing would be better I think?! Plus the rocker has no toy bar on it so its quite dull!!!
I'm struggling to find a bouncer I like though - none of them seem to bounce very much!!! I want one of the old fashioned ones that REALLY bounced, but these new kinds all seem too rigid?!

How did it go with Isabelle tonight? *fingers crossed*

*Brittany* - How are you feeling now?
That must be SO difficult with the blocked milk duct. I had that in pregnancy and it was SO painful, it must be even worse for you as you're actively feeding. I hope it repairs in the 24 hours rather than the 48!

I'm SO confused about the clothing thing! Is Aiden still under 8lbs?

Tyne is 10 lbs now and his NEWBORN clothes still don't fit him (I tried again today, they're miles too big!) - his 0-3 month ones he seems like he won;t be able to wear for MONTHS!!! :wacko:
I don't understand how that is?!

*AFM* - I'm staying up until 4am tonight. Jon is exhausted from always being the one who gets up with Tyne of a night, and so I said I'd take a turn - but I physically cannot go to sleep and then wake up when he cries, I think its to do with my thyroid and the anemia - when I'm asleep I am literally out cold, so I'd prefer to just stay awake!! 
Tyne was REALLY unsettled until about 2.15 - but its 2.55 now and he's been fast asleep in his moses basket since then, so fingers crossed he stays put for a while. (Ha! Literally as I typed that he jumped and his eyes flew open!! I SWEAR he knows what I'm typing!!!!)

I'm feeling really anxious tonight - I read on Facebook tonight that a girl from where I used to live in Exeter had died suddenly. She was a mum of 2 young kids in her 20s, so I was intrigued as to what had happened to her - I looked on her profile and it turned out she died from something to do with her thyroid :nope:

Apparently 2 days ago she was absolutely fine, then yesterday she was in intensive care and today she's dead.

It has absolutely terrified me, I knew that theoretically people could die from thyroid problems but I've never actually heard about it happening before....:cry:

And typically I THEN realised that I was supposed to have a phone consultation with my thyroid nurse today to discuss my last blood results - I then realised I hadn't given the hospital my new mobile number so I missed her call and now I have to wait until Monday to find out how my blood tests looked and how my thyroid levels are :nope:

Its so scary :cry:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I love reading these you make me feel normal x

Emotionally-yes I feel abandoned and often get mad. Again, just have to deal with it. 

I also get frustrated with people whe she's crying and they don't settle her. They just leave her in the same position and day things like: 'what's wrong with you' I just want to take her off them! 

My period is still going on after 13 days. 13 days if bleeding is just not fun anymore. I think it's payback for 9 months off. 

I've got a similar issue with my house but thankfully can rent mine out and I'm moving to my parents for three months whilst my house completes. 

Thanks for making me feel human and normal.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah - I often feel like I'm the only one that can comfort Aiden. Especially since like you my answer to Aiden's fussiness is a boob in the mouth too. Aiden will take a pacifier from my DH though and he refuses to take one from me most of the time so I guess we just have to let our DH's come up with their own ways of comforting the LOs. 

Hayley - I haven't had Aiden weighed since his 1 month check up but since we figured he was gaining about an oz a day he should be over 8 lbs. I think the only reason Aiden fits into his 0-3 month clothing is because of how long he is rather then his weight. 

I also don't blame you for being anxious about your thyroid after what happened to the girl you knew. Awhile back my cousins grandson died of SIDS and ever since that I've been more nervous about it. I think when we know someone who has died from certain things it makes them more scary. Hope everything is fine with your blood results when you call.

AFM - I think we got the plugged duct unplugged. My breast feels soft again but it's still sore so I'm not 100% sure. At least Aiden hasn't been ridiculously fussy at the breast and seems to be in a good mood.

I have bright red bleeding today as well. I read that it's normal for red blood to reappear from time to time during the first 6 to 8 weeks PP. I have some very mild AF like cramping though so I'm unsure if this is PP bleeding or AF. I guess how long the bleeding lasts would answer that question for me. 

Aiden is sleeping great at night. He cluster fed for a couple hours and finally fell asleep sometime between 9 and 10 (I was falling asleep myself so not exactly sure when he fell asleep). I then woke up at 11. Normally Aiden doesn't get up to nurse until sometime between 12 and 1 so I got up and pumped and then went back to bed. I woke up again around 2 and had DH get Aiden up and change him and re-swaddle him. Aiden wanted nothing to do with eating though and went right back to sleep. So I got up and pumped again. He finally woke up to be fed around 3:30. He went around 6 hours between feedings!! I'm assuming this is a one time thing since sleeping that long is more common in babies 3 months or older from what I read. I do think him sleeping so well at night is due to the evening cluster feeding and him being swaddled.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, that is good of Aiden sleeping so well!! Glad your boob is on the mend too!!

Hayley, by looking at your photos Tyne looks tiny..compared to Beau anyway, I think she is a right chunky monkey but has only just come out of her first size and is in wearing up to 1 month and 0-3. Depends on what it is and where its from as they all vary so much. 
How is Tyne in his beanbag now? Beau will only spend a bit of time on it now, she gets bored I think...she used to sleep on it really well and now doesn't sleep on it at all. 

Others settling - if I am honest we haven't been in a situation where someone else has to sooth them apart from my mum or sister but they do it just as I would and Beau settles really well. Adam on the other hand thinks he can just stick a dummy in her mouth and hold her still...lol, I can't wait until he has her for a whole day when she is ratty and realises that you can't do that. But normally I am the one to sooth her when we are together. 

I was looking at some bouncers today that rocked, vibrated and had flashy lights ect in Mamas and Papas but they were around 160 pounds!!! :O You can get cheaper ones but they don't do anything exciting, but no way am I paying that much for one when she'll be out of it in a few months. 
My mum gave us a lamb (Lammy is his name lol) and it plays a heartbeat, but wooshie like it would sound in the womb and plays rain, ocean and whales. Its cute, they brought it from Dubai so you can't find them over here. 

Beau has been spoilt with toys and cuddly things today, I used the massive 30 pounds my dad gave me and my mum brought something - I'll post a piccy at the end :p

I was hoping to post a thread without moaning for once...but I NEED to moan about this!!! You know how I was moaning about living here, well. It just got worse! I mentioned yesterday that the apartment directly above us was being loud and that I had seen a chavy lad...Well, Adam was home last night and he bumped in to the lad on the way in. They have only moved in up there AND they have a damn Rottweiler!!!!!! She looks awful too. I now believe the apartment above us is a council apartment which I am fuming about. No one moves in to a 2nd floor apartment with a dog that big, they wear tracksuits, don't drive and unless they have taken a bit of time off to move, they don't work either. Oh and I never saw anyone move any furniture in so I assume it was furnished. And to top it off, Adam said he stunk of weed when he bumped in to him. I can't express enough at how angry I am, the area I live in is lovely and our roads have houses which are shy of 1mil - these apartments aren't expensive, ours is currently priced at 105k but one of the bigger ones sold at 130ish a couple of months ago. So why are we getting scum moving in??? I know a few years back people could rent their houses or apartments to the council for guaranteed rent, they don't do it anymore but ever since we have lived here, we have had horrible people live above us and they don't spend any longer than a year up there....we have had multiple people in and out. I want to complain but I don't know who to speak to!!! It just gets better and better. My mum has offered to help financially if we need it but it will only be a few thousand which we'd pay back. If we took a loss on selling this we are looking at around 10k which I just can't do. So I hope the rental thing works out, we are seeing someone about it tomorrow when Adam gets home. 

I try and get out as much as I can but its hard and since being on mat leave I seriously getting stressed living here. *sigh* It has me in tears when I think about it. 

Anyway, I need to try not to worry about it too much. Guess there are people out there who are much worse off than I am...
 



Attached Files:







photo(43).jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, knew I missed something!! - about the thyroid problem. I can see why your anxious about it. I would be too. As Brittany said, you always worry more when something has happened to someone else. You will be fine though and DON'T go reading stories on the Internet!!! 

When does everyone's LO have their injections? I'm dreading Beau having hers, the thought of something hurting her upsets me!! :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I would be angry about the people living above you too. Especially if they're in to drugs which would make me nervous about what kind of people would be coming around. I'm not sure who you would talk to though about the sketchy people moving in unless you would want to call the police. You could file a noise complaint and mention the suspected drugs assuming you have similar laws? If it's a council house and the police did find drugs would they still be allowed to stay?

Aiden gets his 2 month shots on June 11th. I made sure the appointment was in the evening so DH could be there too. I imagine I'm going to be crying just as hysterically as Aiden is. I hate seeing him cry. Especially since his new thing to do is to lock eyes with me while he's doing it. Makes me feel so bad since it's like he's counting on me to make everything better.

I'm still having breast pain and it's been over 48 hours now. Not sure if this is still a plugged duct or if it's something else. I tried calling my LC and it went right to the answering machine so haven't been able to ask about it.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany sorry to hear you're still sore, I guess until you can speak to your LC just keep doing what you have been to try and unblock it in case it is a blocked duct. Does it feel any better?

Lauren, that stuff for Beau looks great! I love the pastel colours of the pram/car seat toy. All those sorts of things we bought before Izzy arrived so ours are all more neutral colours. Looks like she'll have lots to keep her busy! We do have a car seat toy for izzy but she's only looked at it once so far, and then she looked at it and fell straight asleep!!
Sorry to hear about more problems with your apartment block :( I know how much you want out of there, so it's just adding insult to injury. Are you allowed animals in them? I know lots of places - especially rentals - don't allow any pets at all. Especially massive dogs!
Our bouncer was £40 and it bounces (of course) and vibrates and has a toy bar with a musical owl - it's a fisher price one we got in Argos.

Hayley thanks soooo much for all that info :thumbup: I gave it to dh to read and do what he will with it :haha:
I'm sorry to hear about the other girl with thyroid issues dying, that must just put the fear of god in you. But think of all the people out there with similar problems who are still very healthy! There's more of them than of this girl :hugs:

Jabs: izzy will get hers at 8 weeks, no appointment made yet as I still have to register at the dr. Glad I'm not the only one fading it and thinking they will cry!

Afm: am off out tonight to a concert and leaving munchkin with Simon. I'm anxious to say the least! Not because I think he can't take care of her, but because I just imagine she won't settle without me - talk about thinking myself important!

And lastly, my friend had her baby on Wednesday. I've talked about her a lot in the last 10 months so thought I would update you on that! Little Lyla was expected to be around 5/6lbs- she was 7lb 2oz which was a shock for them as they only have premmie clothes! But she's doing great and has just as much hair as Isabelle which I love!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, congrats for your friend. Bless :) I also hope you have great night out!! Don't worry about Simon - they will be fine :)

Brittany, sorry to hear you are still sore. Hope its mastitis or something....I assume you just take antibiotics for that though. Anyhoo, hope you manage to speak to someone and have it sorted out. 

I have some good news. WE ARE MOVING!!! :dance: we went to see the estate agent today (one which we are on the market with) and he is happy to put it on for us, told us what we need to do and what needs paying out. He said our apartment will rent out really well and thinks we will have someone living in here within a matter of weeks. We need to replace the oven, I have found a really cheap on on Argos for just over 100!! Everywhere else charge between 300-400 for their 'basic' ones. The reviews are really good too so I'm not worried about it being pants. We have to get a gas thing done and just tidy the place up a little (finish bits of painting that needs doing ect - I did paint AROUND the bed didn't I :haha: ) so need to sort that. We have also found a potential house which is in a lovely area - one of these places you drive through and think 'I'd love to live here' but we couldn't afford to buy a house there, rent though - yes!!! Sooo excited!! I am buying the oven tomorrow as their website isn't working which is annoying but I really think this is it!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Brittany, as for the drugs thing. Yes the law is similar to where you are... they would get raided if the police thought they were selling but unfortunately nothing tends to happen if they hold a bit of cannabis, probably a warning then if they get caught x-amount of times they get a fine. Its worse if they are caught with class a drugs like cocaine ect. As for rentals and pets, some allow it. Although I can't see anyone agreeing to let a dog that big in an apartment that small. I know I had a dog but she was not much bigger than a cat, but even then I felt sorry for her because she didn't get much space to run around ect. 
I tried to find out whether they were council, but got nowhere :dohh:


----------



## linzylou

Brittany, sorry to hear about your plugged duct. I had one a few weeks ago and it felt like the upper part of my breast was bruised. I did pretty much everything you're doing (massage and keeping the breast as empty as possible) and it went away after a few days. I know for a fact that it lasted longer than 48 hours, though. Maybe 3-4 days? I watched out for a fever, flu-like symptoms or redness in case it turned into mastitis but luckily, it never did. I hope you start feeling better soon!

Lauren, YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!!! It must be such a relief to know that you're getting out of there! :happydance: :happydance:

Sarah has her 2 month shots next week. I'm not looking forward to it. I cry more than she does but it's so hard! I hope she sleeps it off like she did last time.

Sarah, have fun at the concert!! I'm sure Izzy will be fine with Simon. :) Seth has learned to settle Sarah himself and I'm so glad because it takes some of the pressure off of me. He puts her down for a nap several times a week even when I am home. Simon will find a way to settle her!

Sarah's 2 months old today! She slept 5.5 hours straight the other night and then 4.5 the next night, but is now back to her usual 2.5-3.5 (last night it was 11:30, 2, 4:30, 6). She is awesome at falling asleep on her own, though (without a paci even!! She refuses to take one). She suddenly hates her car seat. I don't know if it's because she's more aware now and more active and just hates being strapped in or what, but she fusses and/or screams every time we get in the car. We've adjusted the straps and made sure nothing is pinching her. She also dislikes her ring sling which makes me sad because I desperately want to use it. I'm considering the Ergo now that she's getting bigger. We plan on spending some time up at the cabin this summer, hiking and fishing, and that carrier just seems a lot sturdier for outdoors. Plus, you can wear it on your back which I think she would love.

She has so many expressions and "talks" to us all the time. She also acts like she's laughing, except no sound comes out. I can't wait until she can full-on laugh! I wish she would tolerate hair bows because we've had several people ask if she's a boy or a girl even if she's wearing pink. :dohh: I can't believe we're already going into the third month!!

https://i40.tinypic.com/906hk8.jpg
(Ignore the spit-up on her shirt. She soaked both of us and seemed to think it was the funniest thing ever and then had a look like "Who, me?" Needless to say, we both got a bath.)


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww Lindsey, Sarah is so cute!! I can't believe she is 2 months already. It doesn't seem two minutes ago since we were 2 months until due date!! 
Beau frowns a lot which I find really funny, she has started smiling but it doesn't happen very often. I keep trying to encourage it but instead, I get frowns! I think it's strange that people ask you whether she is a boy or girl as I think she is very girly looking, I'm sure some people are just idiots. I haven't had it yet, might have something to do with the bright violet pushchair though lol. 
It's a shame she doesn't like her sling, I can't work out how to use mine so don't know whether Beau will like it or not!! 

I am so excited about finally going! The estate agent said we need to find a place and reserve it before we put ours on. So even though we've found one we really like, I still want to look around. Gives me something to do in the week :) although, I'd like to be with someone. Think I need to figure out how to use the sling properly too so I can carry beau around with me.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I got the answering machine every time I called the Lactation Center today and now they're closed so I have no answers about what is going on with my breast. Lindsey, I'm glad you mentioned your plugged duct taking 3 to 4 days to go. The LC I spoke to made it sound like it would definitely be gone in 24-48 hours so still having pain has made me so confused. I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and hope it goes soon.

I also think I'm having my first period. This would be day 2 of red bleeding. It's very, very light and the AF like cramping is hardly noticeable. I guess if I'm going to have periods while EBF I'd rather they be like this then like the periods Hayley and Lauren have described.

Sarah, I hope you have a great time at the concert. I'm sure Simon and Izzy will be fine. :) Also, congrats to your friend on the birth of her daughter. I don't think you can ever take the weight estimations seriously. They estimated 7 and a half pounds for Aiden and he was 6 lbs, 8 ozs.

Lauren, excellent news about moving! Very excited for you!

Lindsey, I love Sarah's facial expressions. Aiden gets me laughing so hard with some of his faces. Happy 2 months to her!


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> (finish bits of painting that needs doing ect - I did paint AROUND the bed didn't I :haha: )

:rofl: hilarious! But that is wonderful news! I know how much you've been stressing and hating being where you are, so I am so happy that you'll be out soon. And you can decorate a lovely room for Beau!!

*Lindsey* oh dear, not good news about Sarah and the sling. I've been using our carrier (a boba 3G- similar to the ergo) a lot this week and I love it! Izzy seems comfy as anything in it, and its really sturdy when out walking. 
I'm so so glad to hear that Sarah is still doing small stretches at night. I have been worried/annoyed the last two nights as izzy has been back to doing the 2hr stints - even a 1.5hr stint- and for some reason I've been finding it tough. She had three nights last week that she did 5hr stretches so I thought we were on a winner :nope: so it definitely makes me feel better that she isn't the only one. 
:kiss: she is so gorgeous in those pictures!!! A perfect little lady!

*Brittany* how are you feeling today? Still in pain? I hope you get through to your LC ASAP. It definitely sounds like your period is preferable to what the others have had, but I'm surprised it came back so soon. I have heard that ebf delays it coming back, so hadn't imagined I'd get mine for months!

*Afm* of course Simon and Izzy survived last night:blush: they were both fine, and she was asleep in her crib when I got home, so all good. I was very good and didnt even phone or text him to check on her! (He volunteered the info in a text himself!) but I did think I was going to cry when I was leaving the house!!
As I mentioned above, Izzy is sleeping a longish stretch at first, but then does short ones in the early morning - an hour- two hours. For some reason it's been really getting me down in the night. I think I assumed she'd be sleeping better by now, especially after some 5hr stretches last week. I'm hoping its just the first leap, and when she passes it (supposedly today is the last day!) then sleep is better.


----------



## I Love Lucy

My breast feels better today. I can't really feel any sore spots unless I really sit here and poke at my boob a lot to find out if it's sore. I'm starting to think it's me poking/massaging my breast that is making it feel sore still rather than it still being a plugged duct. Hoping to get ahold of someone at the lactation center today so I can ask about it, I can't believe the every time I called yesterday it went straight to the answering machine. I hate to think about the ladies that were calling yesterday with more serious issues and not getting help since no one seemed to be there during the hours they were open.

As for my period, I'm not really sure what is going on with it. It seemed heavier this morning with FMU but I'm not sure if that's due to me not peeing most of the night. I'm also not 100% sure it is a period. I've read so much conflicting information. Some things say to consider any bleeding prior to 8 weeks PP bleeding then other things say you can get a period a few weeks PP even with EBF (I guess periods while EBF are far more common then I was thinking). Then if it is a period, who knows when I'll get another one since it says periods while EBF can be really irregular. I'm looking forward to my PP checkup Tuesday so I can ask my OB what I should be considering this bleeding as because trying to guess is really frustrating.

Glad Isabelle behaved when you went out. I would think it will make going out in the future easier since you know she does settle for Simon.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, not long arrived home from the baby show, feeling a little tired now! I am still play gym-less.... I couldn't find anything I liked without it costing too much. I am also comparing them all to the fancy one I saw the other day. I'm never happy am I lol. 

Sleeping - beau generally sleeps 6 hour stretches but the other night she was only doing 3-4. I assume they'll continue to have the odd off night for a while. I dread the teething period as I know they can be really unsettled then!! 

Brittany, glad your better today. What a pain not being able to get through to the centre. I'd be really frustrated. Could you not speak to anyone else - i.e a GP? I'm not sure how it works where you are, can you just go and see a doctor like we can here?

Sarah, glad you enjoyed your night :) and glad the two munchkins were ok together :p


----------



## linzylou

*Lauren*, I hope you have fun house hunting! It's so exciting. When I get really bored, I check out new neighborhoods and walk through their model homes. Then I get home and want to remodel everything. :lol:

I don't personally own it but a lot of people have recommended the Kick and Play Piano Gym. It grows with your baby. I have the Baby Neptune Ocean Adventures, which she likes, but the other one seems to have a lot more to do.

*Brittany*, I can't believe you got the answering machine all day! I haven't had much luck with the LC's in my area. In any case, I'm glad you're feeling better!

My PP bleeding stopped around 2 weeks but I had some light brown spotting at 6 weeks. I don't know if it was the return of my period or not because I started my birth control that same day so it stopped altogether. My OBGYN seemed to think it was normal. :shrug: Hopefully you'll get some clarification at your appointment!

*Sarah*, you're not alone! I've been so depressed about sleep. I browse a few other baby sites and I've learned to avoid the "How many hours is your baby sleeping?" threads because everyone's babies seem to be sleeping better than mine. Family members always ask if she sleeps through the night yet. So annoying. :( 

The only thing that's helped, honestly, is just accepting that it is what it is. She's only 9 weeks old (Izzy's even younger!) and exclusively breastfed - maybe it's unrealistic to expect her to sleep for 6-7 hours just yet. Last night she had a 4 hour stretch, followed by a 3 hour stretch, and then a 2 hour stretch. Not bad! Occasionally we regress to 1.5-2 hours but if she isn't fussing, I just rock her bassinet and give her time to fall back to sleep. If she doesn't, I feed her and we move on. Overall, though, the nights _are_ improving. I'm sure Izzy's will, too.

I'm glad you enjoyed your time out and that Simon and Izzy did just fine! Does it help knowing that he can settle her if he needs to? Again, I loved Simon's blog. It's fun to read things from a dad's perspective.

*As for me*, we've had a busy week. Seth's sister is home from college and watched the baby for us while we went to the movies. Then, we had a BBQ at my parents' last night because my aunt is in town. We were over there for _way_ too long. I kept trying to put Sarah down for a nap. I actually got her to sleep and then left her with my mom and aunt for literally 10 minutes while I picked my sister up from school and when I came back, they were playing with her. I just wanted them to stay out of her face and let her sleep! 

Tonight we're all going out for dinner but that's it. I'm not going back to my parents' to socialize or anything. It'll be nice to spend an evening in my own home.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey, again so glad to know someone else feels the same about the sleep, it helps me feel normal! I've started waiting to see if izzy will go back to sleep and rocking her crib, but mostly she settles for a moment or two before fussing again. Sarah needs to come and give her some tips on how to settle better!! It's interesting to see Sarah also does a long stretch first at night, then they get shorter as that's exactly what we have :thumbup: 

Lauren did you get anything at the baby show? Was it good? 

Afm: saw my friends baby today - oh my lord she made Izzy look ENORMOUS! I know she has grown,but seriously, I don't remember her ever being anywhere near that teeny! In fairness, Lyla was a few ounces smaller than Izzy, but even still! Teeny!! I insisted everyone hold Izzy first before Lyla so they thought Lyla was light, not that Izzy was heavy :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

No I didn't actually buy anything from the baby show....there was lots to look at but nothing I needed. Think it might have been different if I went while pregnant. 

I know Beau has good nights but at the moment her days are awful!!!! I could pull my hair out. Some days I literally cannot do anything, I will have about 20 minutes at a time to do stuff while she sleeps. As I am writing this she is crying. She had a full on crying fit earlier and I couldn't settle her. We soon realised that she was hungry, even though she had only had a bottle less an hour before...and THAT bottle was a second as she was still hungry after having her first one. I make 4oz and usually she doesn't quite drink it all, but today she could eat for England. I got a bit upset with not being able to settle her, I felt as though I had failed in some way. She has never cried like that. I think she is over tired now, just wish she'd fall asleep.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren that sounds awful :( people say a baby being awake all night is the worst, but I think that them screaming during the day is actually worse. You kind of expect at night in a way (even if you don't get it, if you have a bad night it is kind of what you expected it would be like, and you don't have anything else you should be doing) but you don't expect the days to be so horrific. And having no time to do anything is so awful. :hugs: I hope she falls asleep soon and gives you some peace. 

Does anyone else have more clothes than they know what to do with?! We bought hardly anything for izzy, but we got so much as presents. I have sorted and washed all her 0-3 but the rest (and its mainly 3-6) is just in a heap. I need to sort it this week as its driving me mad!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

It can be really stressful. She is really good when we go out, just sleeps. But as soon as we get home she gets ratty. I don't know what is wrong with her at the moment. She is really fussy when feeding too. I have to put her down for a nap every 2 hours because she won't sleep anywhere but her moses basket or hammock in the day and she can feed once every hour too!! I don't understand what is going on.....yet, she will sleep 4-6 hours at night. 

Anyhoo. Yes we have lots of clothes in 3-6 months, most of it is in her drawer though and I'm not bothering washing any of it. I washed all her NB and up to 1 month stuff but stopped now. Her dresses are hanging in Adam's wardrobe, they look so cute and small next to all his stuff :) - I don't have any room in mine :haha: Her drawer has her baby grows, all of 1 vest (I need to buy more, didn't realise I had none), tops and leggins ect. When we move out I need to get her a wardrobe or something, we threw our old one out, which I kind of regret now as it was in good condition... think I'll get one off ebay. 

I have just ordered an oven. Well 2....I have been searching for a cheap one all weekend now, finally found one, ordered it then realised I could have ordered it from another company and go and collect it today (rather than wait for it to be delivered). But the original company don't have a call centre, its all done over email...Monday to Friday :dohh: so I have emailed them to cancel my order and give me a refund and ordered a second from Currys. Oven shopping is more stressful than finding a new outfit lol. Ours trips out the electricity and the dial number things have all rubbed off from me cleaning it, so have to buy a new one to pass the electricity test thing we have to do for renting it out.


----------



## I Love Lucy

This post probably won't be very long as I'm just kind of skimming posts. I'm not going to be on very much this week due to a death in the family so I will need to travel to Indiana sometime this week for a funeral. I vented about the situation in my journal so check there if you want to know more about what is going on. I'm not putting details on FB as I don't feel it's appropriate.

Lauren, we can go to the doctor whenever we need to but you have to pay for whatever insurance doesn't cover. But it's hard to say how big of a bill you're going to get so I try not to go to the doctor unless absolutely necessary. Thankfully my breast pain is 100% gone so I haven't needed to see anyone. I think it was sore for so long because I kept poking and prodding at it to see if it was sore in addition the the massage I was told to do. I also have the same activity center that Lindsey has and Aiden also likes it. The Kick and Play Piano Gym is another one I would like to get at some point. 

Sarah, I got a lot of clothes at my baby shower but it was a good variety of 0-3 and 3-6 clothing so I didn't have an overwhelming amount of one size.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi girls!

It feels like forever since I posted on here - its probably only been a few days lol.

I have been really unwell the last few days - I collapsed in the bathroom on Saturday morning.
Typically it was the ONE day I was totally on my own and Tyne started screaming in his crib just as it happened - my Aunts boyfriend lives across the road and he had to come over and rescue me, so embarrassing. 

Since then I've barely been able to get out of bed - just exhausted all the time, all my bones are aching, I have a constant headache - just feel awful. I saw the Dr today and he blamed it on my iron count which is now at 8 apparently (A normal iron count is apparently around 16) but he's also sending me for a fasting blood test tomorrow to check for diabetes. I doubt I have that though...

So I've read through the posts but my memory is shocking atm, so apologies if I miss anything...

*Lauren* - congrats on the house news! Thats exciting! I'm glad its worked out in the end.
Tyne still goes in his beanbag to sleep of a day, he still seems quite happy in it. He's gone right off the rock n play though.

*Lyndsey* - Sarah is so cute! Its shocking that people ask if shes a girl or a boy but it doesnt surprise me as some people seem to be absolutely thick when it comes to determining a babies gender.
Some batty old woman asked me the other day if Tyne was a boy or a girl - he was dressed head to foot in blue, and was laying in blue & white pram - errrrm what do you think?!!!!!
Mind you someone once asked my sister what sex her baby was - and she was wearing a big headband with a massive pink flower on at the time!!! Crazy people.

*Sarah* - Did you enjoy the big reunion concert? I'm jealous, I'd love to have gone to that!! lol.
I'm glad Simon & Izzy survived well without you!
As for clothes, I've boxed up all the older stuff - we have a huge box of 3-6 months, a box full of combined older sizes (6-9 and 9-12 months and a few 12-18 months lol). I want it just out of the way as his drawers and hangers are already bursting at the seams with his current clothes, theres no room for anything else!

*Brittany* - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousins husband. I totally understand your feelings on the subject - my own cousin committed suicide a few years ago leaving behind a young wife and their children who were 4 and 2 at the time. I found it very difficult to feel sad for him, I just felt very angry at how selfish he was and very sad for his wife and especially for his children having to grow up knowing that their father chose to leave them. Its a horrible, horrible situation. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* the reason I was given a blood transfusion after labour is because my iron count was just around 7- so yours is VERY low!! Sorry to hear you are feeling so awful, get swallowing the iron tablets and rest up. 

*Brittany* I'm so sorry to hear about your cousins husband. I read your blog, and I totally understand why you feel confused and upset for your cousin :hugs: 

*Lauren* gosh you must clean your oven a lot to rub the numbers off! I am TERRIBLE about cleaning ours, it's criminal how little I do it!! 

How is everyone's LO at the minute? Sleeping well I hope, and not being too fussy.

Isabelle has had a dodgy day today :wacko: no idea what the problem has been, but Mae something to do with the huge amount she sucked up. Absolutely LOADS. So much it actually pooled in the bum part of her bouncer, and she was soaked through to her nappy with it. That rendered her bouncer inactive for the rest of the day, and she only really naps in it during the day so she wasnt sleeping well in her Moses basket which just compounded her fussiness.

She settled well enough tonight after a bit of a grizzle, but she self soothed which I was pleased with. She isn't feeding to sleep much anymore at bed time, so she needs to start self soothing more quickly! Last night she slept a 4.5hr then a 3hr stretch which took us until 5.15am, which was great. I'm hoping for something similar tonight! 

We also went to a breastfeeding group today. I've been meaning to go for weeks, but this week was the first time we got round to it. The other girls all knew one another pretty well, but it was nice jus to get out and do something different and have a quick chat with other mums. Also got Izzy weighed - she's now 10lb 6oz. My Mum called her a "porker" yesterday :growlmad:


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, I wrote more in your journal but I just want to say again that my thoughts are with your family at this time. :hugs:

*Hayley*, I'm sorry you're feeling so unwell these days. Collapsing in the bathroom? That seems so scary! Like Sarah said, take those iron pills and rest up1 I hope you feel better soon.

*Sarah*, I'd love to check out a breastfeeding group, if even to meet other moms in the area. I need more "mom" friends. Izzy's weight sounds perfect! She's not a porker, she's healthy! Sarah was 10 lbs 4 oz (90% percentile) at her one month checkup and I was so relieved. I'm sure she's around 12-13 lbs now! I hate when people make negative comments about a baby's weight. I looked like the Michelin man when I was a baby and I've never weighed more than 110 lbs in my adult life (aside from pregnancy)!

*As for me*, I'm at my wit's end. Sarah's been eating/sleeping like a newborn the last 2 days. Eating every 1-2, cluster feeding from 6-10 every evening. I've gotten about 6 hours of sleep in the last 2 days. It just sucks because I'm nursing so often that when she's done, instead of playing with her I just want to set her down so I can have a break. I've tried distracting her and can sometimes hold her off for about 30 minutes but then she starts fussing and won't stop until I put her back on the boob. Also, her latch is not very good all of a sudden. I have to re-latch her multiple times during a session. 

Seth's trying to say that I'm not producing enough milk and that I need to start topping her off with formula (especially at night) but I can't bring myself to do that as much as I am getting sick of sitting around with my boobs out all day/night long. I hope this is just a phase that ends soon because I'm going crazy!!

We have Sarah's 2 month checkup tomorrow. I'll definitely mention her recent eating/sleeping habits. I'm soo not excited for her vaccines tomorrow, poor baby. :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lindsey good luck with Sarah's shots! I hope neither of you get too upset.

And no :growlmad: you don't need to top her up with formula. Like you said, it's a phase and she will (literally!) grow out of it. I hope that happens soon so that you can get a bit more of a break.

Isabelle was a champ last night and slept for 6hrs 15mins! I think she would have one longer but she did a HUGE poo, which I knew I couldn't leave her in for more than a minute, so I got her up, and she had a quick snack after her change then fell asleep again. I wonder how much longer she would have gone......I hope I find out tonight!


----------



## linzylou

Great job, Isabelle!! I hope it continues.

I'm the only one left whose baby isn't sleeping. :( 3am here. We've been up every hour since 11. I'm not sure why this is happening but it has me in tears. I've tried everything I've read about to get her to sleep but she seems to only want to catnap. Definitely bringing this up at her appointment today as this is Day 3 of hardly any sleep.

I'm feeling bitter towards my husband, as well, since he went out with friends tonight and is now snoring away.


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: one good night for us doesn't mean that we are in the clear! So don't feel like you are the only one. 

And what Seth did would really piss me off as well. I would probably have smothered him in his sleep, or at the very least give him a good kicking. I hope she sleeps better for the rest of the night


----------



## linzylou

I'm sobbing my eyes out. She was up 5x total during the night and is up for good at 5:30. It's Seth's turn now but we have our appointment this morning so I don't have much of a chance to sleep. One of my biggest fears was that my baby would be a terrible sleeper. I hope the pediatrician has some suggestions because I'm so exhausted that I'm finding it hard to enjoy playing with her during the day. :( :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I am so sorry to hear about your sleepless night. I think its a phase too. Beau was a nightmare all last week, then this week she has been better on the crying front but wants feeding every 2 hours instead of 4 and last night she had her last feed at 10/10:30 then up at 2, 4 and 7. I couldn't sleep when I first went to bed last night so I think I was up until midnight(ish) so felt like a zombie this morning. But the night before last, she slept around 7 hours. I don't understand. And as Sarah said about the BF, don't give her forumla if you aren't happy to do so. You will always produce enough milk for Sarah. One day you might choose to give her forumla but you have to make that decision, don't let Seth encourage you to as you'll only regret it. I'm not surprised your angry with Seth either, it makes me so angry when the men are like that. The other night (bare in mind Adam was and will be working away all week, every week for a while), Beau woke up and I had to wake Adam up to see to her (we discussed before bed that he would deal with her as I have done it all by myself) and he was falling back to sleep then he said 'do you want to do it' WHAT!!!! I was angry with him then and made him get up to her. It really makes my blood boil when they try and fob everything off to us. 

Sarah, your comment made me laugh 'smothered him in his sleep' :rofl: that isn't nice of your mum to say that she is a porker. Her weight sounds fine to me. We have the health visitor on Friday so Beau will be getting weighed then. I find that I am putting more and more clothes in to a box that she has grown out of :( I am excited to get her in to some nice clothes that are the size bigger but I am sad that she is growing up already :( 

Hayley, I can't believe you collapsed. I hope your feeling better soon. Surely they have to do something for you soon, its not fair that you have to go through that as well as be a mum to a newborn. I find it exhausting as it is, never mind feeling lousy too. 

So today we put our bond down on the house :) yey :happydance: We won't be moving until the first week of July though. It can't come quick enough!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and I nearly cried at the hospital today. Beau had her ultrasound (for her hip) and I popped in to the changing room to pop her bottoms back on. When we finished, another baby started crying and Beau pulled the bottom lip and started crying herself. Once the baby had stopped, she did too. I started welling up, poor thing!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Third post in one night - need to vent!!!

So I took the sealant off the bath the other night so I could re-do it, as it was a right mess before. I've been busy though so haven't got around to re-doing it. Well tonight I thought I'd do it once Beau was in bed. 

So got started, Beau kept moaning because she had dropped her dummy but I knew she'd want more food as she hardly had any before bed. Well half way through she was still crying so I was going to feed her quickly then finish it off. I had a bit of sealant on my hand and in a rush I went to wash it off - big mistake, it spread all over both hands and I couldn't get it off. Beau was screaming at this point and I was trying everything to get it off my hands but it was just getting worse. Eventually using a dry towel, managed to get most off and got her out and fed her. She thankfully settled back down. But 1. I feel awful about having to leave her crying, I never intended to get it all over my hands and not be able to clean it off. 2. I feel upset that I can't just seal the bath anymore... 3. I need to do her bottles for the night and don't want to touch the teats now because I have this shit all over me and I am worried it will cause some problem if it gets on the teat and in her mouth. 4. I go back in to the bathroom to discover it has started to dry and now the whole thing needs taking off and starting again. I was in tears at this point. Then to top the whole thing off!! I text Adam to tell him what I had done and that I felt really bad for having to leave Beau crying and all I got from him was 'it didn't need doing in the first place' ectect then when I said 'thanks for making me feel loads better' he put '' I'm not sitting here sugar coating you '' .... I was literally crying my eyes out because of how bad I felt and how upset I was about the fact that I can't just seal the bath anymore or do anything else for that matter!! and he goes and says that!!!!!! I feel as though my life has completely changed and can't do anything I want to anymore- even if it is just re-sealing the bath BECAUSE I WANT TO ....yet he can f*ing live his life as he used to!!!!!! 

My god. I feel awful. I can't stop crying and I am really really angry at the same time. I feel so shitty :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: I've turned my phone off because I don't want to speak to him or see anymore sarcastic texts from him.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey :hugs: I am so sorry you had such a shitty night. Did you talk with your pedi about Sarah's sleep? What did they say? It's only natural that you are exhausted during the day when getting such little sleep. Can you ask your mum or someone to watch Sarah for a few hours tomorrow to try and catch up on sleep? Hopefully if you can you would feel more ready to face her awake time during the day 

Lauren, Adam was a total ass to say that. Why do men not understand that we don't just do housework when it NEEDS done, we do it to kind of prevent it getting to that stage?? I am continually impressed, I have to say, with your handiness around the house! Sealing a bath, you mentioned you painted your bedroom before...you're a DIY goddess!
I think I know how you feel about the not being able to do what you want part.

Last night and tonight when I put Isabelle down, it's taken at least 30mins to settle her and actually get her to sleep. Tonight it was 50mins. Most nights it's around 15/20. Well, tonight that meant I didn't finish with her until 9.20, and since I got to bed around 10.30 that meant I have literally one hour to myself ALL day. I cried as well tonight. 
Simon did offer to settle her, but i knew it would only be boob that did the trick. And all I could think during that final feed was that I would have one hour to myself before bedtime, then I'm up during the night while Simon sleeps, then I'm with her all day, and when he comes home he makes dinner to help out, but I have to watch her then, and then after dinner it's time to start her bedtime. I literally have zero time to myself. When she is napping I am showering quickly, cleaning the house, walking the dogs with her in the pram, or we're out somewhere. I love her of course, but it would be nice to just have a few hours to myself to do nothing. Since she won't take a bottle that's pretty much impossible right now :cry: 

The men justdo not get that we are with these babies ALLL DAY LONG and that it can be very very hard.

Seems like we are all having a shitty day.


----------



## MrsHippo

It is hard. I think our lives change so much more then the men's and I don't think they realise that. I was just talking to Adam and he thinks him working away is why I'm annoyed... Yes I wish he was at home to help out. But when he is home he spends most of his time doing what he pleases, whether that be watching something on his iPad, on computer or playing on the playstation. Oh and his running he suddenly decided he has to do. Yes I go on the laptop or sit here on my phone but as soon as Beau needs something, I'm there. When I'm not dealing with her, I'm cleaning or whatever. Adam doesn't do that. He will do bottles or the dishwasher but I don't recall him ever just getting the hoover out or cleaning up.

And after me ranting on about how shit I feel and said how I feel about him going to Ibiza, he still didn't say anything. I swear I'd get through to a brick wall better than him sometimes. 

I now have swollen eyes and a headache. Great. I can see Beau being up a couple of times tonight as she has decided not to drink much milk this evening. 

I don't think any of us are having a good week either *sigh*


----------



## doggylover

What you said about Adam is the same as I feel about Simon exactly. In fairness, Simon does do stuff around the house if he is asked, and he has been cooking dinner most nights and cleaning up afterwards, putting the nappies in the wash too. And I know that's helpful, and he thinks its helpful, but there is so much more that needs done around the house every day! Men + cleaning clearly does not = success!

So we had a shitty night. She slept until 1.30, then was up at 3.30, 5 and 6. So I am super tired today. We were going to go to a baby group but haven't the energy to rush out of the house, especially since she's grumpy today.


----------



## doggylover

Simon just sent me a text saying "I'm leaving work early so will meet you at your parents. Bring some frozen breast milk (actually I paraphrased that. He calls it "booby juice") so your dad and I can look after Isabelle for a few hours and you can do whatever you want."

I love the idea that I will have something to do during those hours that doesn't involve cleaning the house.......


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww thats nice of him to suggest that. I haven't had any offers from Adam like that. My mum has offered to help so I can have time to myself but its not the same is it. 

I didn't have a great night. Beau however, did. I went to bed around 11/11:30 but couldn't sleep, I didn't check the time as that always makes it worse. When I did fall asleep I kept waking up. Beau woke up at 4ish but when I got up to her she had fallen back to sleep, then was up for a feed at 5 then again at 7:30ish. So I feel a bit lousy this morning. And because I was cying last night, my eyes are all puffy today - great...I am going out to meet my mum at lunch time too so I hope they go down by then!! 

I need to catch up on my housework, I can see mess everywhere which is irritating me but whenever I attempt to do it Beau needs me. When she is napping I try and cram as much in as I can...but it all builds back up again. 

I need a money tree at the moment. So much money has to go out....I am going to have to become a house hermit soon!! At least when we move out I have a garden I can sit out in :) I am sooo looking forward to that. I am more excited about having a garden then moving in to an actual house. I'll post a link up actually of the house, they aren't photos of its current state, these are from when it was up for sale end of last year. I posted photos of the view on fb the other day. 

https://www.zoopla.co.uk/property-history/32-green-lane/lambley/nottingham/ng4-4qe/19011219


----------



## doggylover

Oh my gosh Lauren that is GORGEOUS!! I really love the kitchen, and the garden looks massive - lots of space for Beau to play both inside and outside. Is it furnished or will you be needing a huge shopping trip?! 

Glad Beau slept well, but sorry you didn't. Get some cucumbers on the eyes :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

It is unfurnished....so yes, shopping trip is in order lol. The only thing we will be buying straight away is a washing machine. It has a fridge and freezer but not a fridge freezer...if that makes sense?? I will eventually buy a dishwasher too. I don't think I can live without one!!

But yes it is very cosy :) location makes it though, shame the area is so expensive as I'd like to buy there one day. You don't get much for your money at all. I quite look forward to the winters as every room has a real fire :)


----------



## linzylou

It looks like we're all in need of massive hugs this week! 

Lauren, I'm so sorry that Adam was insensitive. I would have been in tears after that ordeal, too. You're doing an amazing job being on your own so much throughout the week. :hugs:

I love the cottage! I like the wooden beams on the ceiling and the conservatory (I think?) with all of the windows. Love the view, as well.

Sarah, that was nice of Simon! You deserve some time to yourself! I'm sorry Isabelle didn't sleep well for you. I don't understand how they can have a good night and then a bad night the next. Fingers crossed that the good soon outnumber the bad!

I think part of Sarah's problem is that she's been getting too much daytime sleep. I was under the impression that "sleep begets sleep" and that she shouldn't be awake for more than 1.5-2 hours at a time. Maybe she's outgrown that rule as she's almost 10 weeks now. She does sleep well during the day..._too_ well, obviously. How much daytime sleep are your babies getting?

Tonight we did the unthinkable. We moved Sarah's bassinet into her own room. We did our normal routine of boob, bath, quiet time, boob in her room with the lights off, and then bed at 7:45. Seth gave her a bottle at 10pm, and I just fed her at 4am. She has been asleep the entire time. Unfortunately I haven't slept more than 2.5 hours because I've been glued to the video monitor but I'm really, really surprised. Seth snores, I toss and turn, sometimes Seth and I have whispered conversations, and our room gets all of the morning sun (sunrise is 5:30) so I wonder if all of that has been contributing to Sarah's poor sleep. She seems content in her room, she has her white noise machine but it's quiet otherwise, it's dark even in the morning... Also, I've watched her grunt and squirm and then put herself right back to sleep without crying several times tonight when I would have probably picked her up had she been next to me. She only let out one wail about 4am and I fed her immediately and then it's been back to sleep ever since.

We ended up rescheduling our doctor's appointment for later this week but I did call about the sleep and he's actually the one who suggested we try her in her own room. I'm very lonely without her next to me and have cried a few times tonight but it does make me happy to see that she _can_ in fact sleep during the night. Almost 8 hours total so far with 2 feeds! Of course, this could totally be a fluke and I've learned not to get my hopes up but still.


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Lindsey, perhaps the bad nights were due you seeing to her when she makes noise or Seth snoring. I have got up to Beau so many times thinking she has woken up but when I get to her hammock she is fast asleep. I still have her in my bedroom at night, mainly because her hammock stand doesn't fit in her room. Saying that actually, we took the stand down when we had a viewing last and I haven't put it back up. She hangs from the door frame instead...so is slowly moving out lol. She does however, sleep in her moses basket in her room during the day and she is more than happy in there. 

She doesn't sleep for very long during the day, probably half an hour usually but she has to go down around every 2 hours or she gets really ratty. Unless we go out...when she is out in her pushchair she sleeps for hours. I went out to see my mum at half 12, got back about 3 and she fell asleep shortly after leaving home and is still asleep now. I find that she sleeps better at night when she has slept properly in the day, when she hardly has any, she can be ratty at night. 

There is lots of noise around here usually, either from the tv, washing machine, cars (we live on a busy road) or our new, very noisy neighbours....so I hope she is ok when we move to the quietness of the countryside!! It will be strange for me, I have always lived in busy built up areas....

My mum's husband brought Beau a Steiff bear, well donkey...I'll post a photo. They are collectables and Rhys has a whole cabinet full of them!! But he decided that he wanted to buy Beau one and its really sweet. 

Oh and we have a moving date - 5th July :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo(59).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## doggylover

Ok, so what Simon ACTUALLY meant by his amazing sounding message was "I will come up to your dads and spend 3hrs sorting stuff out and not even look twice at Isabelle. I text your dad earlier to tell him that you are exhausted and unable to look after your own child all day, so he will look after her this afternoon. I know he is also looking after Jacob - who is two and a total live wire- but he can easily manage both."

I am so so cross. In the end the amount of time I got to myself this afternoon amounted to ZERO. I was at my parents, and Simon arrived, said hi, then disappeared to sort out stuff he is storing there for work. My dad kept saying he would take Isabelle, and I know he would, but I just felt like it was such an imposition since he already had Jacob who is very lively. And since I didn't know it was supposed to actually be my dad looking after Isabelle I felt awful. Plus my dad kept saying it must have been a terrible night if I was so tired that Simon text him, so I just felt like basically a crap mother. So instead of getting any time to myself (I had imagined Simon would maybe take 45mins to sort stuff out then take Isabelle) I ended up sitting by myself with her as my dad was running round after Jacob. And she was in CRAP form and kept crying every time I tried to put her down. Simon did appear and offer to take her up to where he was working, but since she wouldn't be put down how would that work? 

So now I am doubly exhausted, pissed off and worst of all is I know Simon still thinks he did some great thing this afternoon. And if I say any of this to him he'll get upset. :cry: in fairness he has now taken her out with the dogs so I will have half an hours peace. 

*lindsey* I'm so glad Sarah slept better last night. I remember the first night we put Isabelle upstairs in the evening I was glued to the monitor, but since then I barely glance at it - hopefully that will be you tonight! Poor Sarah, she's obviously been kept awake by you two being too noisy :haha: I also rush to Isabelle as soon as she fusses at night, I think it's only natural to have done that.

*Lauren* not long now then until the move!! You'll be manic trying to get packed and get everything bought in the next few weeks. I can't wait to see how you decorate Beaus room, it's going to be lovely I am sure! And that is a gorgeous teddy, lucky Beau!

Daytime sleep: don't even talk to me about this at the minute. For some reason Isabelle is barely sleeping at all during the day. She used to do 2-3hr stretches, especially in the morning, but now I'm lucky to get an hr out of her. Then of course she's grumpy. Like with Beau, if we're out or she's in her pram when we're walking the dogs she sleeps no problem, but at home, nothing doing. Add to this the fact that she refuses to sleep in her Moses basket unless she is dead to the world when you put her in, and it makes day naps more and more difficult. She only naps in her bouncer and that isn't going to able to last forever.

Tallying it up, I'd say she does maybe 6hrs sleep between 8am and 8pm, 7hrs at a push. Then she does around 7hrs at night (broken by feeds and her stupidness from 5am onwards)


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah - Oh no. I can't believe that!! I was hoping you'd have a bit of time to yourself :( I think you should try and arrange something with a friend...or even just by yourself, tell Simon you are having a couple of hours to yourself and let him look after Isabelle. My friend text me a couple of hours ago and asked if I wanted to meet for a drink one night to catch up, I jumped at the offer lol. I text Adam and said I am going out for a couple of hours Friday night. So he can cancel his running and look after Beau. 

*Just spoke to Adam and he sarcastically said ''So I'm being forced to babysit..'' then went '' I don't get to go out on the piss'' my reply to that was - 1. I'm not going out on the piss and 2. Its ok for you to go to Ibiza. He then put the phone down so now I am angry. 

My god, what is it with the men at the moment!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Also make the point that its not babysitting when it's your child! He should be thrilled to have the chance to spend time with beau (even though she'll be asleep!) since he is working away so much. And what about you "being forced to babysit" when he pisses off to Ibiza for a week??? His argument is PAPER THIN.

I actually made a hair appointment for Friday and my mum is looking after Isabelle. I had just planned to feed her, go and then go straight back, but I might leave my mum some frozen milk and take a bit more time out. 

Simon was upset when I told him I was annoyed. He said that I am not good at accepting help with Isabelle (which I actually know is true). Last night when she wasnt settling he came up and offered to take over and I said no. So maybe I need to relax a bit :shrug: I just can't help but feel like she is MY responsibility and its up to ME to do everything for her. Especially since I no longer have a job to go back to, I just feel like she is all I have and it's my JOB to take care of her. I wouldn't let someone walk into my classroom and take over, so why would I let someone take over helping out with Isabelle? 
I would that's ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## MrsHippo

When I started talking seriously to Adam about how I felt, he still didn't get it. He said I'm stopping myself from doing anything by myself and that it's not him or Beau stopping me - I had to say that I have no choice but to put Beau first. 

For as long as we have been together, he has never handled me feeling down. I don't think he knows how to help. He thinks he needs to answer when sometimes I just want him to listen. Or he will try and be funny and say stupid things - like the babysitting comment - to me, it wasn't a very good joke. Just pissed me off even more. Then he gets stroppy because I'm angry. 

We normally have a really good relationship, it's not very often we argue. We have the odd fall out but normally back to normal shortly after. But I wish he'd take some things more seriously. He said he feels bad that I feel down but does nothing to help or reassure me. 

Hmmm. I feel really shitty at the moment, I'm crying all the time. I am going to speak to my doctor if I still feel this way next week. My moodiness is causing me to moan at Adam then that turns in to arguments. I just want to feel happy again :( 

I'm glad Simon knows how you felt about the earlier situation. I also agree that it is our 'job' to be mummy and I wouldn't let anyone take over looking after her - apart from Adam, I think he needs to up his role a bit and take over more when he is at home. I think my problem is that I do TOO much when he is home too so don't really give him the chance to do anything. I think we both need to change, I need to relax a bit more at weekends and take a step back, while he needs to take a step forward and help out more. 

I swer all I have done is moan for the last couple of weeks. I'm getting sick of moaning!! Lol. I don't want you guys thinking Adam is an arsehole either... I mean, he can be, but he can be amazing at times too. :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls!

I feel like I'm really struggling to keep up with the thread atm, I apologise if I forget to comment on something important - I'm struggling to remember anything lately! :wacko:

I'm sorry you're all feeling a bit down about your other halves. It can be so frustrating - it does seem like their lives don't have to change as much as ours do, and its frustrating.

*Lauren* - congratulations on the house! Thats such great news :hugs: I'm sorry about the arguments with Adam - but I agree with Sarah, you are some kind of DIY Goddess! I wouldnt even know where to begin with sealing a bath - I'm not even 100% sure I know what it even means!!!! lol! 

The Steiff donkey is so cute!!! Tyne was given a Steiff - I think its a dog?! Its buried in a bag of cuddly toys, I don't have anywhere to keep toys yet so they're all shoved in a gift bag together! I should probably take better care of it lol.
It was a nice gift but surprising for us, as the person who gave it is someone we barely know really - it was my sisters fiance's mother!!? :shrug:

*Sarah* - I understand what you mean about feeling like Isabelle is your job now (in a way) and feeling that she's your responsibility, it totally makes sense. it was nice that Simon thought he was trying to help I guess, but I can see why you were miffed! Your poor Dad mustnt have known what to do for the best, running around after the little guy but wanting to help you out too!!

*Lindsay* - I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time with Sarah at the moment. If it makes you feel any better you're definitely not the only one whose baby doesn't sleep of a night - mine doesn't sleep like everybody elses either!! Admittedly he's been getting a little bit better and only waking every 3 hours, but he still seems to be a long way off catching up to everybody elses babies.

Tyne also sleeps a lot in the day too, so perhaps there is something in that theory. 
But like Lauren said - I find that if he doesn't sleep in the day, he seems to be sleeping worse of a night - he gets REALLY grouchy and can't seem to settle himself at night time.

*AFM* - I'm having a lousy time. I'm still really unwell. I managed to perk myself up tonight and go out to dinner with Jon, but it was so much effort and I felt so weak the whole time. Its horrible! 
I feel like such a horrible mother - I have NO energy to play with Tyne, I can barely even lift him atm - when I'm asleep I'm literally dead to the world and nothing wakes me, not even his cries. 

I keep thinking about how the Drs all told me before I was pregnant that I should avoid getting pregnant because of my medical problems - I remember thinking "Ha! in your face, what do you know!" when I got pregnant and had a healthy baby - but now I'm starting to realise that actually maybe they didn't mean I should avoid it for that reason, maybe its more that my body can't cope with the after effects and won't let me care for the baby properly and do all the things a good mother should do. 
It makes me feel horrible - I don't want Tyne to grow up with a Mummy who's too ill to play with him, and never has any energy - I certainly don't want him being stuck with a mummy who collapses while she's on her own with him! :nope:

Anyway. I don't have much other news really - except that Tyne is having his 8 week needles tomorrow. I'm terrified!!!! I hate the thought of him being hurt :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww Hayley, don't think like that!! Once your health has stabalised you will be back to your normal self. I completely understand how you feel though. And don't forget, your iron levels will massively effect how you feel, when they are at a normal level I'm sure you'll feel much better. 

Also, sorry you've come on here and see that all you have really missed is us moaning lol. 

Well today I've woken up feeling more positive... Let's hope it stays that way. 

Beau has a hospital appointment to see the consultant. I dread it actually... We haven't been putting the fabric nappies on. Im really bad, I'd forget, get her dressed then tell myself I'll put it on later.. Then it never happens. 

I think the story in the news at the moment is awful. What sort of sick person hacks someone to death in broad daylight... Well, at all!! It must have been horrific for anyone to witness!! And now people have started riots and stuff- but as per usual, it's chavy lowlifes that have used it as an excuse to destroy things and just cause problems!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Got some good news from the consultant today - Beau's hip are normal now :happydance: so I am really happy about that. He recommended using double nappies still for a couple of weeks...but he thinks we have been doing that for the last week and in all honesty, we stopped after two weeks (naughty I know).

Another plus - I won some fitflops :) they are worth 74.99 too!! I never expected them to cost so much. 

Overall today I have felt happier and me and Adam have had no squabbles :haha: 

Hayley, I hope Tyne's injections weren't too bad today. Beau has hers next week and I am dreading it!!

Hope everyone else is ok?? xx


----------



## linzylou

Hayley, I'm sorry you're still feeling so unwell! I second what Lauren said, that once you feel better you will be back to your old self. I'm sure Tyne still thinks you're the best mommy ever, no matter what.

Lauren, I feel the same with all the complaining that I've done. I don't want anyone to think that I'm super unhappy or anything because that's not the case at all...but you ladies are the only ones who understand how hard motherhood can be sometimes! I'm glad we've all been able to support and encourage each other through the hard times.

Great news about Beau's hips! :happydance:

As for me, Sarah's sleeping much better in her own room. Me, not so much. I miss her! Also, I hate the idea of her waking up alone (even though she only wakes up once now). I've actually been taking my pillow and a blanket and curling up on the floor of her room halfway through the night. :blush: She's been sleeping roughly 8pm-5:30am with one feed around 3am. Each night I worry that she'll go back to waking every 2-3 hours... I need to learn to relax!

Oh, my milk supply all but dried up. No wonder she was waking every hour to eat!! I'm now pumping .5 oz total when I used to get 3-4. Pretty sure it's the birth control. My doctor knows I'm breastfeeding and said that the regular pill (Ocella) wouldn't effect my supply but it totally has. It's the only thing I've changed in the last 2 weeks. I switched to the mini pill instead and have been drinking tons of water and nursing constantly. Hopefully I see an improvement!

Seth's coming home early today and he's offered to watch Sarah so I can go out. It's been a few days since I've done anything besides run a few errands with the baby in tow. Not sure what I'm going to do yet!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for all the support regarding the passing of my cousin's husband. It's been very appreciated. :hugs: 

Trying to catch up on the posts I've missed, sorry if I've missed things.

*Hayley* - I'm sorry you're feeling so lousy. :hugs: Like the other ladies have said I'm sure once you have fully recovered you will have an easier time with everything. You're not a bad mommy at all and I'm sure Tyne loves you no matter what.

*Lindsey* - Sorry your milk supply has decreased so much. I'm surprised your doctor would put you on a combined pill considering they're really not recommended for breastfeeding moms. Hopefully the frequent nursing/pumping will help you get your supply back up. Are you having to supplement with formula or frozen breastmilk at all?

Aiden goes down for a nap between 12-1 and then he normally sleeps until 3-4. Other then that it's just cat naps during the day and maybe an hour long nap if I hold him that long. He sleeps well at night and only wakes for feedings and then it's right back to sleep so I think the lack of naps during the day might help with that.

Glad Sarah did so well in her own room! I hope Aiden does well when we move him in there. I've gotten so used to waking up to him next to me I'm not sure I'm going to like not seeing him as soon as I open my eyes.

*Lauren* - I know exactly how you feel with the not being able to do what you want when you want. I get frustrated about that all the time and my DH doesn't get it at all which just makes the whole thing more upsetting. I hope talking to your doctor about your feelings will help so you're not having so many arguments with Adam.

Awesome news about Beau's hips!!

I'm so excited for you to get to move!! July 5th will be here before you know it!

*Sarah* - I'm sorry you're not getting any time to yourself. I also feel like that, especially when DH works late because then it's just me doing everything. With Aiden's new sleeping schedule, I wake up at 1:00 and go pump and then I start doing small chores around the house until 2 when Aiden wakes up for his first night feeding. DH thinks I'm crazy when I tell him I was downstairs doing laundry or dishes or whatever at that time but it's like I don't have time to do that stuff during the day. 

Have you tried different brands of bottles? I'm sorry Isabelle refuses them. Aiden doesn't seem to care what kind of bottle we give him as long as he's getting his milk. Maybe try to look at it as Isabelle prefers you and that's why she won't take a bottle.

*AFM* Had my PP checkup on the 21st. For the most part everything looks okay. There is one area where I tore that didn't heal up right and that's why my OB/GYn thinks I'm having the stinging pain. She put some medicine on it and said in a week or so it should be better. Hopefully she is right. I haven't been the most comfortable since that appointment.

She also noticed I'm having one of the side effects of breastfeeding, vaginal dryness. If lube does not help with DTD she is going to write me a prescription for an estrogen cream or something along those lines that will help. 

DH and I tried DTD last night for the first time and it did not work at all. Granted we ran out of lube so I don't think we really had enough for it to work in the first place. Hopefully the next time goes better since this time was so uncomfortable and I had to have DH stop before he was even able to get all the way in.

He was so gentle the whole time and was so kind after I told him to stop that it made me fall in love with him all over again. :cloud9: He makes me feel a bit more positive about trying again rather then just thinking I'll never have sex again since I tend to think so negatively about things when they don't work.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I'm so glad that even though dtd didn't happen, it turned out to be a mostly positive experience. We haven't tried yet, and I am really worried about it. Isabelle will take some of her bottle (shes taken up to 2oz before) so we know she can take it from this sort, but she just....doesn't want to. She definitely prefers me!! 

*Lindsey* that's really awful about your bc and your milk. I'm so glad that you are getting it sorted though, hopefully it hasn't had any long term effect on your supply. And poor Sarah, no wonder she was so fussy! That is the exact reason I don't want any bc at all other than condoms, I don't want to run the risk that anything will affect my supply. My dr said it won't, and I was sure I was worrying for nothing, but hearing you say that makes me feel better about my decision. 
How is Sarah getting on now you have identified the problem?
Enjoy your 'time off'!! Like you, I wasn't sure what to do when I thought I as having some 'me' time! But do something you love.

*Lauren* great great news about Beau's hips! 

*Hayley* I'm so sorry you are struggling at the moment. Like lauren said I think your iron will play a big part in feeling so tired. And don't feel so bad about not being able to play with Tyne. Everything I've read says at this stage they just like the company, focus on our voices and get to know our faces, so even just sitting chatting with him is exactly what he needs, nothing big and fancy. You are a wonderful mum and Tyne is so lucky to have you, never forget that. 

Afm: Isabelle didnt go to sleep last night until 10.15 as we were home late, but she slept through until 3.45 which was super. But still up again at 5am :shrug: it seems to be her favourite time of day!
Today I left her with my mum while I went to the hairdresser (oh boy does my hair look a million times better!) I left some expressed milk in their freezer, but was only going to be out for max 2 hrs. Well on the way home I phoned to say I had to stop into my house, and mum said Isabelle was asleep. I get home 10mins later and get a phonecall asking where the heck the milk was. All I could hear in the background was Isabelle SCREECHING. Since she doesn't take the bottle well, and it would take a few mins to heat it up, I told my mum I'd just come back as we only live 7mins away. I drove like a maniac, and cried the whole way that my poor baby was so upset. Got back and stuffed my boob in her mouth so fast the poor kid hadn't a clue what was happening! Very upsetting!


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, I gave Sarah a little bit of formula a few nights ago but I've been able to pump enough for her bedtime bottle (4 oz); it just takes all day!

I'm not sure why my doctor okay'd the combi pill for breastfeeding. When she gave me the option, I just went with Ocella because I've been on it since high school and didn't like how the mini pill seems so much less effective. I even called to talk to her about it and she still maintains that Ocella shouldn't have any negative effects but I went ahead and filled my prescription for Micronor anyway. Hopefully I can remember to take it at the same time every day!

I'm glad that your first DTD postpartum was a mostly positive experience. I noticed the dryness as well but we both hate lube so we just spend extra time on the foreplay (sorry, TMI) and that seems to do the trick for us. I hated sex when we first started DTD after the baby but now we're almost back to our old selves, 5 days a week. I don't even know how we have time for it but we do!

*Sarah*, I feel your pain! I can't get Sarah to sleep past 5:30, no matter what. One night she fell asleep at 9:45 (little stinker fought us for 2 hours) and she_still_ woke up bright and early. At least our babies seem to be giving us a decent stretch of sleep before making us get up.

I bet it felt nice to get your hair done! I'm sorry you had to rush back to feed Isabelle, and that she was so upset. That's always one of my biggest anxieties about leaving Sarah.

*As for me*, Seth is on a roll today! He watched Sarah, picked up the house, _and_ made dinner. Now I feel bad for complaining. :blush:


----------



## linzylou

Well, that's what I get for bragging! Sarah is up after just a few hours and isn't going back to sleep. Seth's done his good deed for today and won't give her a bottle so it looks like another bad night's sleep for me. And here I thought she was starting to sleep through.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey - five times a week!!!! lol. ATM we probably only do it once, but then Adam is working away and I don't fancy spending my whole weekend having sex :rofl: I don't know how you can't like lube though! Its great ;) 

Sorry to hear about your milk drying up though, I would be so annoyed if that happened to me. 

I don't know what I am going to go on, I have my GP appointment on Wednesday. I am considering the injection but don't like the thought of having an injection in my bottom every few months! I have been on so many different types of pill but some just don't agree with me. The one I was on most recently made me feel really down, although I didn't even notice it until I came off. 

Brittany, glad your experience went well. I couldn't go ahead with my first two attempts due to pain and Adam was very kind about it. I was upset because I felt as though I had let him down but he reassured me that there was nothing wrong and we'd just try again another day. 

Beau was weighed yesterday and is 10lb4oz which apparently is under average but she is well proportioned with her length ect and they said they aren't concerned as she is still putting on weight ect.


----------



## doggylover

Ok I have to say right now, simon and I haven't even attempted to dtd yet :blush: in fairness, I'm still having very light PP bleeding. It's been super light since about two weeks PP, and it seems to be almost done now, but that's one of the reasons we haven't.
Five times a week indeed...my god we never even did it five times a week before the baby, or before we got married! More like five times a month! (Expect when ttc then it was every other night!) 
Tbh I am feeling really nervous about it :blush: we only dtd about four times when I was pregnant and I hated it then as I felt so uncomfortable about it all. So it's been a LONG time since a) we had sex at all and b) I enjoyed it. So I am also kind of putting it off for that reason.

We went out to a friends engagement party last night. We put Isabelle to bed first, and she would usually wake up at 12.30am at the absolute earliest, usually much later, so we headed home for midnight. Of course she decided last night that 11.30 was perfect time to wake up :dohh: I had milk in the freezer and she took a bottle just fine. But for some reason when I got home and saw she was up I freaked out, and was really rude to my mum, even though Isabelle wasnt even crying, and everything was fine. I don't know why I was so upset, and I need to apologise today about being so mean to her. I don't think we'll be heading out again too soon. I hated it.


----------



## linzylou

The only times I haven't wanted to DTD was at the very end of my pregnancy and then right afterwards. What can I say, we're like rabbits! :blush:

Lauren, I love your Facebook picture of Beau using the Bumbo! How does she like it? I went out and bought one today. Sarah _loves_ to sit up and the Boppy pillow doesn't support her back that well so I think the Bumbo will be perfect.

Sarah, I'm sorry you didn't enjoy your time out. Babies seem to know just when to stray from their routine, it seems like. I've taken out my frustration on my mom before, too, even though nothing was her fault, but I did feel better after I called and apologized. :hugs:

Sarah is 2.5 months old today. The two of us walked around Babies R Us. I bought a mirror for the backseat of the car so that I can see her when I'm driving, some dangly toys for her car seat, a Bumbo chair, more Dr. Brown's (I like them better than Tommee Tippee even though they don't resemble a boob), diapers, and a SleepSack. I haven't swaddled Sarah in ages but I'm hoping the SleepSack will come in handy when we try moving her from the Rock N Play to her crib. I'm not looking forward to that day as she _hates_ sleeping flat on her back but I think she's starting to outgrow the rocker. 

Then we went out to eat, just the two of us. It was our first mother/daughter date. I fed her in the car before we went in, I held her on my lap while I ate, and then we left! I was super nervous at first because I dropped her pacifier on the floor first thing (go figure) and we were surrounded by other diners and I was afraid she might scream and I wouldn't be able to calm her down. Turns out, she just sat on my lap and looked around. She cried once we got home but that's a different story!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lindsey that sounds like a lovely day out for you and Sarah! I must admit I'm jealous. I had planned a little trip out to get a present for a friend, and thought it would be nice for Isabelle and I to go out alone somewhere that isn't the supermarket! But then my mum invited me to go shopping with her instead, so we ended up going with my mum, my SIL and my cousin! Not quite the quiet mummy daughter day I had planned!
I would have majorly panicked when I dropped her paci, for some reason when I'm out I feel under so much pressure, as if everyone is watching and judging! That usually ends badly for Simon as I take that out on him! 

So Isabelle isn't doing anymore 5/6hr sleep stretches anymore :nope: most we are getting is a 4hr first thing, then more like 2.5 after that. Why can she not be more regular?!

Must go and look at beau in her bumbo...


----------



## MrsHippo

Morning girls,

Sarah, sorry to hear about your not-so-good ending to your night out. I'd be annoyed too. 
Also, with dtd, sometimes I have to force myself in to it. My sex drive dropped massively when pregnant and it isn't totally back yet. But once we get started I enjoy it. I only feel comfortable doing it in one position at the moment, I don't like showing my body much. 

Lindsey, nice to hear about your little outing :) I go out with Beau quite often, haven't sat down and eaten or anything though. Tends to be walks or trip to the shops. I'll sit down and feed her somewhere with a drink, so far she has behaved lol. 

Bumbo, she is ok in it but can't hold her head long enough to stay in it for any long period of time. She does keep it up and has quite a strong neck but once she gets tired she goes floppy again. So atm I will put her in it no longer than 5 minutes and I will gradually start increasing the time. 

Sleeping, overall Beau sleeps really well. Last night she went to bed at 9 and slept until 5. The night before she went to bed around 8:30, up at 2, 4 and 7. But she tends to go through a few good nights then has one like that. 

I went to my dads yesterday and burnt my arm and part of my chest in the sun :dohh: I need to buy sun cream!! 

We..well I, have decided to get a duck...or two...when we move :) I have been looking in to making a coop as they can be really expensive to buy, just need to find the wood from somewhere. They are supposed to make nice pets so I am looking forward to it :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(60).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









photo(61).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## doggylover

Lauren how have I never noticed Beau's amazing hair before?! It's gorgeous! I'm so s impressed she can hold her head up for five mins. Isabelle can go a few seconds and that's it! What an amazing sleep stretch for Beau! I would call that sleeping through the night for sure!

Ducks sound lovely :) do you have a wee pond or anything for them? a lot of people get chickens - I HATE chickens, but love ducks, so good choice!!


----------



## MrsHippo

:) She has been able to hold her head up for a while now....probably only after a couple of weeks. 

No they wont have a pond. They will have access to water though, I'll probably buy a large rubber bucket and stick it in the ground or a shallow paddling pool type thing. Don't think we'd be allowed to go digging up the garden to build a pond. They need something they can dunk their heads in and wash....I'll find something. 
Adam keeps saying he wants chickens instead but I don't want them, they are noisy, not always friendly and they smell like cooked chicken!! - lol.


----------



## doggylover

It'll be so lovey for beau to have some cool pets! I can just see her sitting in a paddling pool and the ducks joining her :haha:
Would you think about getting another dog?


----------



## MrsHippo

Errrrmm I'd like another dog one day, but not any time soon. Pup was hard work and it took me a lot to give her away. I don't want to get another and have to go through the same thing again. I think I will stick to small animals for now, I'd like a rabbit :) one pet at a time though :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Build up to a whole menagerie!

Ahhh I think we are in for some fun tonight. Isabelle usually has a nap before her bedtime routine starts. We like her to be asleep around 7pm and then whenever she wakes up is when we start getting her ready for playtime before bed. Well, it's now 8pm and after half an hour of screaming she has only just dropped off. Simon kept saying"just take her up to her playmat now" (whilst she's in full scream mode...) and doesn't seem to understand that she is overtired so until she naps, bedtime will never work! Men...


----------



## linzylou

I think it would be totally cool to have some ducks. They would be a fun pet for Beau someday. I rescued a baby duck from a storm drain when I was like, 7 and had fun taking care of it until my parents made me release it. 

We've had a massive tummy ache going on over here. :( Must've been something I ate because I have one, too, but it's hard to see Sarah in pain. She's tooting up a storm and pooped through her diaper this afternoon so hopefully she feels better now because I can't take the near-constant crying, poor thing.

I've also been trying to put her in the crib for naps but so far it's a no-go. I'm worried I've done a bad thing letting her sleep in her swing so much and on me.

Sarah, I hope Isabelle isn't too difficult tonight! Men just don't get it sometimes. I came home from the store the other night to find Sarah sleeping when she should have been getting her bath/bedtime bottle. I guess Seth doesn't think he can start those things without me. I should've made him stay up with her that night!

I meant to ask you ladies a while ago, but has anyone had any phantom kicks or movements since they gave birth? I don't get them anymore but for a few weeks after birth I seriously felt a baby moving in there. I guess my body missed being pregnant?


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah... I have one! I asked Adam to change Beau's pooey nappy last night (he doesn't like it) so moaned a little but got up and changed her in the bedroom. Next minute ''Lauren! Lauren! Quick! Help me!'' So I walk in and she has poo everywhere - including ALL over her hand!! I was like WTF have you done. Beau must have realised something was wrong as she pulled the lip and started crying. So I moved him out the way, told him he was useless and did it myself then bathed her lol. Think he felt bad after though and kept apologising. But what would happen if I wasn't there to take over? Would she have ended up covered in poo??? 
He did something similar with sleeping the other night when I went out. I was only out for about 2 and a half hours. When I got home at 10 she was asleep in her Moses basket. I asked him why she was in there and he said she got ratty and put her in there (I said earlier - around 6, that if she got ratty because she was tired then put her in there for a nap). Well he fed her about 8:30 and wondered why she was ratty after. I put her to bed after that feed. I know he hasn't been home but I speak to him about it all the time, shows just how little they listen! 

I do feel bad after moaning sometimes but when do they realise that they have to stick to their routine? 

I feel sorry for Beau at the moment, when she wakes up in the morning she is really blocked and stuffy. It has happened for the last 4 nights, or so. She struggles to drink her milk and doesn't seem to realise that she can breath through her mouth :( it seems to clear within an hour of her being up though. She doesn't have a runny nose or anything, just blocked. I wake up like it sometimes but that comes with an itchy throat and ears (I have allergies). I haven't noticed Beau rubbing her face or anything so I dont she gets the same... 

Lindsey, I haven't felt anything yet. It's strange to feel my belly rubble and stuff again. I remember my first night home after having Beau and after struggling to get in to bed, I lay down, touched my belly and burst in to tears. It was a horrible feeling. I still massively miss being pregnant though so I'm glad I don't feel anything as I can imagine it to upset me.


----------



## doggylover

I also massively miss being pregnant :cry: especially on days like today when she won't shut up...

I'm so glad I'm not the only one whose oh doesn't do things to their liking. I'm not sure if its me being unreasonable that he does things differently, and I want them done my way all the time, or if I have a right to get annoyed. But I'm pretty sure it's the first!
Incidentally :dohh: last night ended with me taking her up to her playmat as he suggested, and she played happily for twenty mins with not a shout to be heard :blush: he wins that one. She was up every three hrs last night though, well 9-12, 12.30-3.30 then again at 5 and 6.30. I dunno why she won't sleep well in the early mornings, but I am starting to dread it every day :(

Lauren, maybe stick some saline drops up Beau's nose first thing? They only last a few hours but worked great when Isabelle had a little cold.


Today is not going well at all. firstly I have managed to lose my car keys. Totally lost. I know they must be in the house somewhere as the car is here (unlocked for two days...) but can't find them. Not that ive had much chance to look....So that's not great.
Secondly, is anyone else having a bitch of a time trying to get their demon to sleep during the day? Isabelle is great in the car, or in her pram, or when we are at someone else's house, but at our house she's a terror. 
Eg. After an hour nap while we walked the dogs, came home and she woke so I changed her and we chatted, she ate. Then after about 45mins she was starting to get tired so I let her have a quick feed again to settle her and put her down. Took 25mins to get her to sleep (and she would only sleep in her bouncer) then she slept for 20mins before waking, but still exhausted. So for the last half hour I've been trying to get her back to sleep while she screams, absolutely knack erred but fighting it so much. She's now asleep again but I know it will only be for max 30mins. She used to nap no problem at home, for hours. I know her sleep time during the day is getting shorter, but for some reason at home she won't stay asleep at all.
Oh and she's awake. That was 6minutes....


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah* - I was really nervous about our first attempt DTD. I was literally shaking the entire time we were trying but DH was so sweet that I'm hoping I won't be shaking like I was the next time we try. There is no reason to try any sooner then you're emotionally and physically ready to try. :)

I also feel like I'm under pressure when I'm out with Aiden. I remember going out one evening with him and DH and DH decided to go to a store next to the one I was going in. The entire time I was trying to look at stuff Aiden was screaming his head off in his stroller (he wanted me to walk him around the store rather then just rocking it back and forth like I was doing). I felt like everybody was staring at me. It was such a relief when DH got into the store because he was able to take the stroller and walk Aiden around and he settled right away but I was so flustered that I made us go back home pretty quickly after that. 

*Lindsey* - I hope the mini pill works for you. I'm so used to the Nuvaring where I don't have to remember to take anything that I would probably have an awful time remembering a pill. I'm thinking we'll be using condoms or the pull out method for BC until I can get back on the Nuvaring. 
I can't believe you and Seth are managing to DTD 5 days a week! I've gotten it in my head that DH and I are never going to have sex again so I can't even imagine doing it 5 times a week right now. 

Glad you had a nice time out with Sarah. Aiden really surprised me when we went out to eat with my family after the funeral Thursday. He just looked around the restaurant rather then crying and fussing like I thought he would. 

*Lauren* - Sorry Adam doesn't stick to the routine you have with Beau. My DH is the same. He had me so irritated this weekend because he kept wanting to talk to Aiden while he's sleeping and he is so loud so he kept waking him up. Then he would scream and I would have to put him back on the boob because he wouldn't settle any other way. It just irritated me how much DH being home ruined my routine with Aiden because DH didn't understand it.

*AFM* - Had a bit of a rough night with Aiden last night, he was so fussy for several hours before bed and instead of him going to sleep for the night at 9. I was up with him until about 10:30. Then he makes so much noise while he's sleeping lately that I keep waking up thinking he wants to be fed. I really hope we get back into our normal routine again soon. 

My face is also breaking out like crazy right now. I've never had the best skin and all the hormones from pregnancy and now haven't helped anything. I feel so insecure with my appearance that I keep thinking DH is going to want to leave me because he's not going to find me attractive anymore with all the acne, stretch marks, etc. DH keeps telling me there is no reason for me to think that way and the rational part of me knows that but I just can't seem to stop thinking this way. I think it's largely been triggered by the fact that our engaged friends broke up after 4 1/2 years of dating (almost as long as DH and I) and the guy is now dating someone else a week after the breakup. I'm just all over the place emotionally I guess.

Also think I need to go back to the doctor because I'm still having pain when having a BM. I never had this issue until a few weeks pp but it seems to be getting worse rather then better since I'm now noticing blood. :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, sorry to hear about your self esteem at the moment. I feel hugely unattractive sometimes. Especially when I was on my period as I broke out in lots of spots. I get them on my back and shoulders too. When I was pg I didn't get too many there. So having to deal with that again is crappy. But you will have days where you feel good! When we feel crappy, that's ALL we think about. Try and do something for yourself in the evening, have a soak in the bath, paint your nails and blow dry your hair - sounds daft lol, but I normally leave mine to dry but when I blow dry it I feel loads better (appearance wise). 

How was the funeral? 

Sarah, sorry to hear about your rubbish day :hugs: 

I used to put Beau down to sleep straight after a feed but now I only put her down when she is awake. Especially during the day. I found before, she'd start drifting off with the bottle then as soon as we'd go to put her to bed she would wake. Then wouldn't settle. But putting her for a nap half an hour to an hour after a feed works much better. Then I feed her when she wakes up. Night time is a little different, we only wait 10 minutes or so before putting her to bed. 

Strange how we miss being pregnant. I get really upset over it sometimes and majorly jealous of other pregnant women. I don't have any desire to be pregnant or want another baby but I miss Beau being inside me. 

So I have complained to our management company today about the idiots upstairs. They wouldn't give me the landlord's details due to data protection so I've had to go through them instead. If they don't deal with it the way I want them to then ill be pestering them everyday until they do decide to sort it!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hiya Girls!

I've tried to post in here a few times over the last few days and every time something has gone wrong and I've lost my massive post - so fingers crossed for this time!

*Brittany* - I hope the funeral went as well as it could do and that your cousin is doing ok.
I'm sorry about how you're feeling appearance wise - I feel that way too sometimes, my stretchmarks are nothing short of horrific and I feel like my skin looks awful lately - I agree with Lauren though, it takes a LOT of effort for me to do something to make myself feel better but once I do it REALLY helps.
Just something small and stupid like painting my nails or straightening my hair makes me feel heaps better.

*Lindsey* - your mother/daughter date sounded lovely! I'd love to do something like that but for some reason I get really self conscious about being alone anywhere. I'd never be able to eat dinner in a restaurant just me & the baby - I don't know why, I'd just feel so on edge!
How is Sarah's tummy now? Hope she's ok!

*Sarah* - I'm sorry to hear about Isabelle's night and messed up daytime sleeping. Tyne went through that fighting sleep phase a week or two ago - he still does it sometimes but nowhere near as much, so hopefully Izzy will outgrow it soon too!
Hope you find your car keys!! They're bound to be someplace ridiculous - I lost the bath thermometer the other day, searched the entire house for it for 2 days - eventually found it wrapped up in a towel in the laundry basket, where else?!!!

*Lauren* - Aww sorry to hear that Beau has been snuffly. Tyne is ALWAYS snuffly in the mornings. I'm embarrassed to say I STILL haven't tried the saline drops as Sarah suggested - I really should coz he's been snuffly like that every day since birth!
I hope you get somewhere with the management company!

*DTD* - haven't even attempted it yet! I seem to be endlessly bleeding so I doubt its going to be happening any time soon!

*Sleeping* - Tyne seems to be the only baby who literally sleeps all day long!!! He has an hour or so awake in the mornings, and a couple of awake hours in the evening but he literally sleeps all the rest of the day! I wonder if I should be worried about that?!

His sleeping at night time is improving slightly but he certainly doesn't go for big long stretches like your babies all do!
He sleeps from around 9pm until around midnight, feeds and then sleeps usually until around 4 am. Feeds and then sleeps until around 7.30 am.
Last night he missed his 4 am feed though and slept through until 7 am...so we'll see what happens tonight!

*"6 week" check* - Has everybody had their 6 week post partum checks yet? I had mine today (9 weeks p/p!) - it was pretty useless. She didnt even check my scar or feel my tummy or anything. Crap. 
I started yet another period again today - about 2 weeks after my last epic one. She blamed the Cerazette pill for it. I dont know wether to bare with it or just stop it altogether. 

*Missing being pregnant* - OMG I am completely the opposite!!! For some reason today everything reminded me of being pregnant - I was feeling really queasy and faint and the smell of Jon's vanilla e-cigarettes was getting to me...it all just REALLY reminded me of pregnancy and how ill I constantly felt, and how every smell made me feel nauseous - I actually got a bit upset about it coz I remembered how much I hated it and started worrying that I won't be able to handle it again!!!
I loved the being in hospital part after the birth, and the last few weeks of having this tiny little baby so I know I want to have another - but I just dread the thought of being pregnant again :wacko:

*AFM* - basically, still ill. Got my Drs appointment tomorrow to discuss blood test results so we'll see what they say.
But somebody needs to do something to help me coz I really can't cope anymore. Jon has had to take time off work this week to help me as I've been too ill to get out of bed some days. Its horrific. And starting to bleed again is definitely not going to be helping my iron levels :wacko:

*Immunisations* - Tyne missed his imms last week as he was really under the weather that day, so we've rescheduled them for this Thursday. Eeek! When does everybody elses babies have theirs?


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I THINK Beau has hers today. I'm not 100%. I was told by my HV that she'd have them after we see the doctor but nothing was confirmed and I never got given a time for the nurse when the doctors rang to make my doc appointment... :shrug: I'm really not looking forward to her injections though :( I hate the thought of anyone hurting my baby. They should put numbing cream on!! 

I didn't think I'd miss pregnancy, especially with how bad the first couple of months were. The rest of my pregnancy was good though and I felt much happier in myself ect. I definitely don't want to go through it again any time soon. 

Beau struggled to sleep last night so didn't drop off until 10 (think it was because she didn't have a proper late afternoon nap) then woke at 5:30. I decided to stay up as our appointment is 9:40, if I went back to bed I'd only get an hour and Beau wouldn't settle straight away... So just stayed up, even though I am tired!


----------



## MrsHippo

So yes Beau did have her injections today and I embarrassingly cried more than she did!! It was horrible. When the first one went in she didn't cry straight away, I thought 'phew' it isn't that bad. Then she really started crying. Then had to have another in her other leg :'( I told Adam that he is taking her for her next ones in 4 weeks time, I can't go through that again!! Lol. I felt more worried about going for them than I did going for my section. I'm glad she isn't fully aware of what happened.

Oh and to make the whole situation worse, the nurse kept referring to her as a he. Even though her carseat is purple, she has a pink thing wrapped about the handle and she is wearing pink!! I had to say 'she' .... That's reassuring - not.


----------



## I Love Lucy

The funeral went okay. About as good as any funeral can be I suppose. It was very hard seeing my cousin though. We did go out to eat afterwards and she held Aiden then which she said made her really happy. I was so glad that Aiden was able to put a smile on her face for a little bit given the situation. 

I'm still feeling really down about myself right now. I guess I just want something to feel like it's still like it was before pregnancy. It seems like everything is different and I guess all the change is what I'm having a hard time adjusting too. DH and I have to go to the courthouse tonight though to get a copy of Aiden's birth certificate for insurance stuff so I'm hoping getting out of the house for a little bit will help with my mood.

We attempted to DTD again last night. DH wasn't even able to get all the way in before I had him stop because it was starting to hurt too much. Maybe our third attempt will actually work. I don't know, I'm feeling kind of down about sex right now too. 

*Hayley* I had my 6 week check on the 21st. Basically she just checked to see that the tear and everything had healed up fine (one area wasn't healed right so she put medicine on that to help), she felt my stomach, I think she also checked my cervix and had me do a couple kegal exercises while she had her fingers in there. The cervix check or whatever it was she was doing was so painful thanks to the vaginal dryness due to breastfeeding that I couldn't really pay attention to what she was saying during that. We also talked about BC and then a few other things I had questions about. 

Here they do 4 week checks for ladies that have c-sections rather then a 6 week check. Did you have a checkup at 4 weeks? Maybe that's why she didn't check your scar or feel your stomach.

I miss having a bump from time to time and feeling Aiden move inside me, getting to hear his heartbeat, etc. I look forward to being pregnant again for that stuff but I'm definitely in no hurry to start TTC. I'm definitely not over the horrible Ms, heartburn, etc. yet.

Aiden gets his 2 month vaccines on June 11th.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany sorry to hear you are feeling down :hugs: I have days where I feel really down too, sometimes for no real reason, once I feel rubbish I think of all sorts if things which make me feel worse. Last week wasn't a good week, this one is better. You will soon feel better and yes, try and get yourself out as much as you can. 

I had my stomach checked a couple of times by the midwife before being discharged by her. Then I had my stomach checked and scar looked at by my doctor today. 

Since getting home after the injections, Beau has slept loads. She'd wake for a feed then fall asleep straight after. Now though, she won't settle. She will fall asleep then wakes up half an hour later. I can see us having a difficult night :(


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* sorry to hear you aren't feeling great about how you look. I too don't feel so great at the minute. My skin is surprisingly ok - considering I'm usually like a teenager on that front - but I feel so chunky. My clothes all fit but I have 1.5stone (21lbs) to lose to get back to my pre preg weight, and I feel like even though the clothes fit, they make me look so chunky. I am definitely no longer loving my big boobs, as they mean everything seems to fit badly :( 
I'm sorry dtd didn't go so well either. Was dh as great about it all as he was previously? Try not to worry too much about it as that will most likely only make you more nervous and make it more difficult to enjoy when you next try.
Have you been out and about much? Are there any baby groups you go to? I definitely think getting out everyday helps keep me sane. If I was in all day, I would go bananas (more on that further down...)

*Hayley* I had my 6 week check and it was basically "have you got pp depression?" "Are you getting out?" "Are you sore down there?" And off I went. Nothing major at all, but she did fee my tummy.
I'm so sorry that you are still feeling so crappy. It's great that Jon can take time off to help, but I'm sure you couldn't enjoy having him at home when you feel so exhausted and run down. How did your drs appointment go?

*Lauren* I am definitely going to be the same about Isabelle's immunisations!!! How is Beau getting on now? I'm worried about how she will feel and behave afterwards.

*Afm*: well I found my car keys! Actually Simon did - at my parents house. So my car was at my house and my keys were 5 miles away! :huh: dunno what happened there!

Yesterday was HIDEOUS. Just awful. My last post was her not going to sleep...well she fought sleep all day, and spent most of it screaming at the top of her lungs. Because I didn't have my car keys I was stuck in all day (was also waiting for the HV who never came!) and I both yelled at her and cried :( it was just awful, her screams were unbelievably loud, and she was screaming until she tailed off because she ran out of breath, then choking herself. 
She was so exhausted she slept 9-3 and then til 6.30 so some respite there.
She didnt cry all day straight, she would go for 10/15mins, then sleep for 15, wake and be pleasant, the scream again.

But this morning she screamed for 45mins straight and it was so high pitched and awful. And I am so ashamed of how I acted. I tried everything I could to comfort her and nothing worked, and I ended up screaming in her face. More than once. Which just made me feel even worse, and made her cry even louder if possible. So eventually I had to just leave her for a few minutes because I got so worked up. When I went back tears were pouring down her face. I also told her (and this is truly horrific) I wished I never had a baby. It was all so awful and I feel so so guilty and ashamed of how I acted and the things I said to her. What sort of mother screams at her baby when they clearly need comforted? And I was so rough with her when I pulled her from her bouncer as well. :cry: if I had been stuck in the house today I dread to think how I would have acted later on in the day. Luckily my SIL and I had plans so I went out at 10.30 and she slept most of the day. 

I think she has a sore stomach as she had been exploding 3-4 times a day, and is so squirmy and unsettled and seems so uncomfortable. I'm cutting fizzy drinks out as apparently they aren't old when bf :shrug:

But yeah. A shit day yesterday and an awful morning in which I acted appallingly. Sometimes I do not deserve to have such a wonderful baby :nope: I hate myself for what I did and said this morning.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh Sarah!! Don't feel bad about how you acted, it is hard not to get over stressed about something, especially when you are looking after her by yourself. I can't believe your HV didn't turn up either!! 
If you go through that again and it's becomming stressful for you, leave Isabelle by herself for 5 minutes while you have a breather to calm down. I know it's hard to leave them but you need to calm down before being able to comfort her.

Have you tried gripe water before? Or infacol? They really help with belly ache (if that's what she had). X


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren* - I've heard a lot of ladies mention their babies sleeping a lot after they get vaccines. Hopefully all the extra sleep won't result in a rough night for you and Beau.

*Sarah* - I'm right there with you on not liking the big boobs anymore. I've been having to go and buy size medium tops and dresses because my size small clothes fit so poorly. I guess we can use are new bodies as an excuse to go shopping. :)

DH was great regarding DTD just like the first time. He's honestly been great at dealing with all my crazy mood swings this week and has been very understanding. I think I'm just being too hard on myself about everything. 

I have been going out quite a bit I think since getting home from the hospital. Now that I've gotten the ok to exercise DH and I are planning to take daily walks in the evening with Aiden and our dog so I think having that family time will be nice.

Not sure about any baby groups out here. I thought about going to the breastfeeding class at the hospital so I could meet other moms but I did not like the LC that is in charge of that when I met her in the hospital. 

Try not to be too hard on yourself about how you were with Isabelle. We've all had rough days with our LO's. There have been a few times where I've had to leave Aiden crying alone because I was getting way to overwhelmed. I feel awful about it but I tell myself there is no way I can comfort him if I'm feeling overwhelmed especially since I think Aiden can sense that so then I don't think he finds me very comforting anyways. Like Lauren said you have to take care of yourself before you can take care of Izzy. :hugs:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Aww I'm sorry you found Beau's injections so hard. I hope your night wasn't too bad. 
Its horrible to think of them being hurt with the injections but my plan for tomorrow is to tell myself how much more horrible it'd be to see them have one of the awful things the vaccines protect them against and get myself through it that way!! *fingers crossed!*


*Brittany* - Thats so nice that Aiden made your cousin feel a little better for a while. Its lovely how babies can do that.
I always remember when my cousin committed suicide and we went to visit his Mother with my baby niece who was 4 months old at the time - she usually always cried around strangers but that day it was like she KNEW they were hurting, and she was so lovely around them - smiling at his Mother and holding her arms out for cuddles. She really cheered them up for a while and it was so nice. 

I hope your cousin is doing ok.


I'm sorry your second attempt at DTD didnt work. fingers crossed for third time lucky!

We havent even been able to attempt it yet! We had high hopes for this week while we have the house to ourselves but nope, my period is back unexpectedly so no sex for us!

No I haven't had any check ups with the Dr since having the baby. I had the midwife check my scar when I was about 5 days p/p but thats all! 

*Sarah *- Thanks :hugs: Its annoying not being able to enjoy being home.

I'm sorry you had such a bad day. Please don't beat yourself up too much over it - these things are going to happen to all of us every now and then. NOBODY can stop it but the only thing you can do is have the presence of mind to remove yourself from the situation for a few minutes to calm down - and thats exactly what you did! So that shows that you are a good mum and even in a stressful situation you're still thinking of what to do for the best for Izzy. :hugs:

I hope things have been easier for you since! Like Lauren said, if Izzy has a poorly tummy then Infacol could be good? I tried gripe water and didnt personally find it too helpful but Infacol seems to help Tyne's tummy.

*AFM* - My drs appointment was a big fat waste of time. 
I sat there while she read out my blood results and told me I have a very low blood count - then she said "So we'd better put you on some iron tablets"....

I replied "Erm...I'm already on them, have been since I had the baby" thinking SURELY thats on my notes you daft cow?!!!

Then she said "Oh ok, well carry on with them"....so I pressed it further and told her how awful I've been feeling...she listened to my symptoms and said "I wonder if we should maybe check that you haven't got a thyroid problem?"

ERM?!??!?!?! :growlmad: Again - I informed that yes, I have had a thyroid condition since I was 18 - AGAIN is that not on my notes?!!!

So then she said "Oh. Well you have had major surgery, it was only 9 weeks ago, you're bound to feel quite rubbish and you have a newborn. Come back and see me in twelve weeks if you dont feel any better".

TWELVE F****G WEEKS of feeling like I literally can't get out of bed without fainting or being in agony?!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!

I swear to God some of the Drs in this country get paid for literally NOTHING!

Anyway - Tyne has his injections and his check tomorrow. Not looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, go back!!! What an arse hole doctor. You clearly need something doing, you can't live happily how you have been. Go and see a different doctor. Annoying I know, I think I went through nearly every doctor in the surgery once to get answers for my headaches! 

I wish I could say the injections aren't bad... Because I'd be lying. But as I said before, it's me that got overly worked up about it all. She was oblivious. 

Brittany, glad you've been able to get out the house. You will feel better soon, try and concentrate on the things that make you happy :) and as you said new boobs = new clothes! Go and get shopping :D 

Well my prediction came right. She has a terrible night. She was so unsettled and kept waking up. Sometimes she would still be half asleep and moaning, but at 2 she woke crying so I fed her... Then stayed awake over an hour, I had to keep getting up to give her a dummy as she kept crying, then woke at 4 but fell back to sleep. Then woke at 5 for another feed, didn't drink much then though. Went back to bed but woke at 7 for a feed. I was like a walking zombie so put her to bed with me but stayed awake for 2 hours - moaning - until 9 when she wanted feeding again. The injections must have something to do with that or the sleeping in the day... But that was the worst night she has had in a while.


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies :hugs: I knew before Izzy arrived that I would have spats when I got way too worked up to be any use to her, and that I would have to take myself away for a few minutes, so I try to remember that when she is so worked up that I am getting worked up. I also vowed that when I got into a situation like Tuesday I would phone a family member for help, but they were all at work on Tuesday as I sat riffling through their names thinking who to phone! Actually, I found out yesterday my mum wasnt at work, and if I had known she would have been here in a flash. I told her I need to know her schedule all the time now!!

*Brittany* we often do an evening dog walk as well. It has a triple purpose: exercise for the dogs, puts Isabelle to sleep for her pre bedtime nap, and lets us all spend some relaxing time together. I would definitely recommend it. Plus since I also walk them in the morning it is great to help me stay in shape! 
I need to start buying tops in a bigger size I think. I am still trying to get away with my previous size, but I just don't feel comfortable in them so I need to accept that, for now, I need bigger sizes!

*Hayley* sounds like your doctor really had _all_ the answers :growlmad: that is absolutely shocking!! You definitely need to get back to them before twelve weeks! That's insanity! Good luck with Tyne's injections.

*Lauren* sorry to hear Beau had such a bad night. Do you think it was due to her injections? Relax with her today and enjoy the nice weather.

*afm* we do have infacol, I need to start using it more regularly :thumbup: I am awful at forgetting to give it to her, so will strap it to myself so I remember!

We also had a bad night. Isabelle was up at 12, 1, 3, 4 and 5.30! Then up for good at 6.30 when Simon took her downstairs and she screamed blue murder for him. She hasn't been too awful this morning though. So we'll see how we get on...


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I hope you have a better day today. And yes, defo get a schedule from your mum :) 

Sorry you had a bad night also. I definately blame the injections for our bad night....unless it contines!! But she hasn't been that unsettled at night for a good 3/4 weeks.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley* - That appointment sounds awful. I wouldn't wait 12 weeks if I were you. Can you see a different doctor? I really don't think there is any reason you should feel as bad as you are. :hugs:

*Lauren* - So sorry Beau had such an awful night. Hopefully she does better today.

*Sarah* - Sorry you had a bad night with Isabelle. I'm hoping she'll continue to behave for you this morning.

*AFM* - Feeling much better today. I think getting out yesterday and Aiden behaving so well even though he was wide awake the entire time really did some good for me.


----------



## doggylover

So glad your day was better Brittany, and that you are feeling better too :) those little bits of them doing well definitely make all the difference I think.

Good luck tonight Lauren, I hope last night was a one off. Is Beau ok after her jabs? She hasn't been fussy? (Other than last night!)

Afm: a pretty good day :thumbup: she still doesn't seem 'herself' somehow. I can't put my finger on it, but she just seems a bit 'off' somehow. So I hope she is back to normal soon as I hate thinking she is upset or uncomfortable.
She went straight to sleep tonight, so I don't know if that's a good thing or not for the rest of the night, but she did self soothe which always makes me happy as I have a tendency to let her fall asleep on the boob and then she doesn't have to soothe herself, but I desperately want her to learn. She does it maybe 2/3 nights a week, so at least that's something.

I got sunburnt today...on one arm :dohh: I look ridiculous. Plus it's not even that hot, I'm just stupidly pale!


----------



## doggylover

Oh well, way to jinx myself :haha: the brat woke up minutes are I typed that and has been dropping off, waking up and crying and needing settled on and off for half an hour! That's the last time I think we've done a good job at the initial bedtime!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Yeah I'm gonna go back next week. I've tried all four doctors at the surgery now and none of them are any use, but I'm just gonna have to see the one who seems the most helpful. I'm gonna get my Mum to go with me and back me up if they try to fob me off again.

I'm sorry to hear Beau had a bad night. How has she been today?

They told me today that Tyne could be off colour for up to 48 hours after the needles

*Sarah* - Eeek Isabelle's night last night sounded very hard going!!! I'm glad shes been better today - hope she settles tonight!
In what way do you think she seems off colour? Bless her, I hope shes ok!

*Brittany* - I'm gonna try another Dr next week I think. *fingers crossed*

I'm glad you're feeling better today!

*AFM* - Tyne had his injections today. It wasn't AS bad as I expected - he did scream the place down, and looked at me afterwards and I SWEAR his eyes were saying "Why did you let them do that to me?!" - I felt very guilty!
But he's been fine since - he was just very sleepy when we came home and slept about 4 hours, but he's been taking his bottles fine and ever since he's been really happy & smiley - he actually has started giggling for the first time today!!
He's made the laughing face for ages but no sound has come out - but today he's actually started making little giggle sounds! Its SO cute!!!

The Dr checked him over too and said his umbilical hernia is only a very slight one, and that it looks clean & dry so I shouldn't worry about it - which is a releif!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Awwww Tyne is giggling!!!?? I can't wait to hear Beau's first laugh! She doesn't smile much, it takes a lot for her to do it. 

Sorry to hear Isabelle woke up after you thought she'd settle. Glad your day has been better though! 

Beau seems ok, slightly moany.. But better than yesterday. She is in bed at the moment, flat out. Last night she was making noise all the time, tonight I haven't heard a peep. Hopefully it will stay that way. Either way, Adam is home and he said he'd deal with her tonight as I had a difficult night last night. So I get to stay in bed. Yey! 

Hayley, I was also told she'd be 'off' for a couple of days and may have a temperature. Was told that I could give her calpol if needed. Glad you didn't find them as bad as thought though. I still get upset thinking about it now!!! I am so emotional at the moment. I even welled up watching BGT earlier lol.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Yeah, its so cute! He only started doing it properly today :)

Annoyingly he mainly does it when Jon sings inappropriate songs at him! lol!

I tried to film it but typically he stops as soon as the camera comes out!!!!!

He's really starting to respond to things now though, today he's been laughing and smiling at tickles and me doing the "spider hand" thing where I crawl my hand towards him saying "I'm gonna get you!" - its so cute, like hes properly starting to play!

Lol - awww dont worry, I welled up at BGT too! Especially when the kids were dancing. Kids make me cry lately, its weird - I feel like my nan!!! 

I had a very quick little silent cry in the car on the way home after the needles but I managed to refrain in the surgery lol. I did cry last night when Jon clipped Tyne's fingernails though - it was terrifying to watch!!!! Baby fingernails are just TOO small! :/

Oh btw - I meant to say ages ago - did you girls see my bitchy blog post about crappy friends clearly aimed at Dori?! :D

She text me within TWO minutes of that post going up asking how me and Tyne are! FIRST TIME SINCE HE WAS BORN!!!! Stupid cow...I've ignored her! lol.


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha I'm the same with children!! It was that act I welled up to as well. It's so weird as I've never been like that before. Lol at crying at his nails being cut though, do you have baby nail clippers?? I did Beau's a couple of days ago and the baby ones only let you go down so far. 

And yes I did see your blog about friends. I was supposed to ask you if Dori said anything, good for you ignoring her! What a cow. I totally agree with what you said though. I have a friend who I've not actually seen for a couple of years now (we were really close during infant, primary and comp school but stopped talking to me when I met Adam.... Then occasionally said hello on fb over last few years), well I have spoken to her more on fb than I have any of my other friends. She is a party every weekend type of girl too. Very odd. 

I was quite proud of Beau last night, she went to bed at 8, woke at 3:30 for feed then slept again until 9!!! Longest morning stretch so far!

Oh and Hayley, I had a dream about you last night lol!! You and Tyne came to visit us but Tyne was walking around already ... Beau wasn't even sitting up! I was like 'he's so advanced' :haha:


----------



## doggylover

:rofl: at your dream Lauren!! 

Hayley I'm so jealous of Tyne's giggles! Sometimes I think Isabelle has kind of giggled a little...but I think it's wishing thinking on my part! I did see your blog post- I'm glad she recognised it was about her, but good for you ignoring her. If you have to put up a great big flashing sign saying "you are a crappy friend!" For someone to realise...they deserve nothing in return!

We had an amazing stretch of sleep last night...7hrs 15mins which took us to 5am!! After her silly half hour when she went to bed she just slept soundly the whole time. Then when she woke my boobs were rock hard lol, and she only ate off one so I got up (at 5.10am :wacko:) to pump from the other. 

The last two mornings when Simon has brought her downstairs she has screamed :( today it was so bad that I got up and came down, and basically just nabbed her off him. She stopped crying straight away and I felt AWFUL for Simon. He said to me "I'm sorry I couldn't get her to be quiet so you could sleep" poor guy. She's being tough on him this week!! 

She seems to be back to her normal self today, much more content than she was the last two days. I can't even say what was different about her...just something wasnt quite right. But much better today so I think maybe just a leap, or a growth spurt or something. (I like being able to blame her bad moods on something!)

Just had my friend and her baby over which was great. It's nice for us to see each other without our other friends and be able to indulge ourselves in talking only about babies for hours! Poo was high on the agenda of course :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah - woohoo for the great sleep :D poor Simon though. Must be hard for them sometimes. 

I am SO pissed off!!! The shit heads upstairs recently told Adam as they passed on the stairs, that they are having a party tomorrow night!!!! If they aren't loud enough!!! I am fuming!! I rang our management company and told them I wasn't happy about it and I don't know where I stand. They said they'd speak to the property manager... Whoever that is. They are so incredibly inconsiderate it's unreal. We are 10 minutes away from the centre of Nottingham - WHY they don't go out I do not know!!! But saying that, the girl looks very young. Even still - they need to fuck off (sorry about language) arghhh


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren that isn't good at all. Just what you want with a newborn in the house as well :wacko: and I bet you anything they thought they were being super considerate by telling you. Better to be super considerate and not have the party...

So, next week we are going to stay with Simons parents for four days. I am panicking about Isabelle and her routine (loose as it is!) and how she is going to react to all the kerfuffle. 
For some reason we decided to get a flight at 9.30pm so we won't be in the house until after midnight as they live 2hrs away from stansted. So that's that nights sleep fucked! I am just praying it doesn't have an awful knock on effect for the rest of the stay. Last thing I want is all his friends and relatives in Norfolk thinking she's a squealy, horrific baby!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh no :( Simon came home and Isabelle woke up so he lifted her out and she started squealing, and I mean SQUEALING. She was properly sobbing afterwards. He is devastated. Pretty much every time he has held her in the last two days she has screamed. So I took her and fed her, and she was comatose, so I gave her to him to burp...she cried again.

He's very upset. Especially since he put her into her bouncer and she stopped almost immediately :cry: poor daddy


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww poor Simon, she must be going through her clingy phase.... hopefully that will pass soon. I am sure your trip to your inlaws will be fine, what bed are you taking with you?

I am so stressed out at the moment...All I have done for the last couple of hours is cry. I have felt a little down for about 3 weeks now but my mood dips and rises.. the whole news about this party started it off today, then a bunch of their friends turned up. Well...the music was blaring, they were being loud, Beau is being really ratty and I just flipped. I went up there and knocked on their door. Nothing. So banged on their door. Still nothing. So I had to go outside and press their buzzer - someone then poked their head out the window. I said 'I've just been knocking on your door and you didn't answer, can you turn your music down' her reply was ''yeah'' and that was it. She only looked about 16, if that. She lives there with two guys. But they purposely ignored my knocking because everytime I knocked they shouted louder, then went quiet again, so knocked and they became loud again. Adam said he heard me knocking on their door from down here. They did turn it down thankfully, still being loud but no shitty music blaring out anymore. 

I feel so stressed out, I have a banging headache because of it and all I want to do is cry. I can't believe I still have to wait 5 weeks before I can move :cry: :cry: Doesn't help that Beau is being super ratty today aswell. And you know what makes my blood boil is that when Adam bumped in to one of the lads he told him we had an 8 week old baby - all he said to that was 'oh have you' yet they STILL blare their music out like an hour after being told that!!!! 

Tomorrow night, if they play music that loud I will be calling the police. I'm not having it. 

arrrghhghghghghghgkdjfhgdf.jh I shouldn't have to put up with this :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: is the music upsetting Beau even more? I definitely feel your pain after a crappy few days over here as well. When they are ratty it makes things 100times worse, and just makes you feel awful.

If you've been feeling down for a while do you think it's a bit of the baby blues? People never think they feel down enough for anyone to help, but sometimes just talking to someone about how you feel can really help.

After my mc last January I was just in a terrible place for months, and it got to the point where I made an appointment with my GP to see about getting some antidepressants. I burst into tears in the appointment and told her EXACTLY what I was feeling - no holds barred. And that was that. After months of feeling horrific, I started to feel better that same day. I didn't think just talking could help that much, but it did. So maybe worth thinking about?


----------



## MrsHippo

Yes I think it could be a bit of baby blues.... But after letting off some steam to you guys and my mum (even if it is over phone) I feel better - oh and the three glasses of wine (whoops). But I know what you mean, sometimes we just need to talk. I am one of these people that feel a bit of a burden opening up to people so I tend to keep it in. Which isn't always the best thing to do. 

I've had depression in the past and my mum suffers from it too so I was worrying about post natal depression. I don't think I have that, but definitely don't feel 100%. Hopefully things will become much better once we are out of here. 

Well since moaning earlier, they are surprisingly quiet. I think they may have gone out... Hopefully it's made them think twice about their party tomorrow... Because I WILL go mad if its OTT!


----------



## MrsHippo

I am so amazed I have to share!!! Beau slept nearly 11 hours!!! Wow! I had to get up at 7:30 to make sure she was ok. She woke shortly after then. I can't believe it. When she did get up she only drank 2oz of milk. She never drinks much on her first feed but I thought she'd do a little more than that.


----------



## doggylover

And here I came along ready to boast about another night of 7hrs 15mins (on the nose...she must have a weird in built timer) but WHOA!! 11 hours?! That's insane! I hope you enjoyed the full night of sleep! I tend to wake up several times anyway :wacko: but then again I always have.

So we were talking last night and think Isabelle might need more stimulation when she's awake. At the minute if she is having a long stretch of awake she goes on her playmat. Sometimes when I am changing her nappy I let her kick about with a nakey bum which she loves, or else she is usually in her bouncer. But we think she is getting bored of her bouncer.

What does everyone else do with LO during awake time? We also chat with her, sing, sometimes read a book (but I try to only do stories at bedtime).


----------



## MrsHippo

Your stretch is really good also! I can't believe how much Beau did. She still went for a nap an hour after waking up lol. 

I struggle to know what to do with her in the day.. I still want to buy her something to sit in and play. She likes being carried faced forward then have a walk around, it's the only time she is silent!! She will sit on my knee while I watch telly or sit on the laptop but she gets bored. I'll lay her on the bed or the rug in her bedroom and talk to her and play with her legs and arms (pull them out and towards her ect). She likes looking at her elephant that I brought the other week i but have to move it around. Adam doesn't play with her or anything though.... Not sure why? He'll just hold her.


----------



## linzylou

Up every 3 hours here! It's 2:30 am. She had a few good nights but now it's back to her old ways. I wanna rip out my hair. I wonder if she'll ever be a good sleeper. I'm so jealous of you ladies.

We do lots of talking, singing, listen to music, funny faces, use the play gym, sit up in the bumbo or boppy, be carried around, go outside and look at the trees, visit friends and family, go to the store, sit in front of the mirror, tummy time.


----------



## doggylover

When izzy can hold her head up I guess I can do more, eg more tummy time as I hate how she just face plants atm, and sitting up in a bumbo etc. but more or less sounds like I am doing the same as you ladies. Phew! I was starting to think we were ignoring her and leaving her developmentally stunted :haha:

Lindsey sorry to hear last night wasnt good. I know Izzys good stretch the last two nights won't last forever either, but hopefully as we all move forward we will see more and more good nights, and fewer bad ones.


----------



## linzylou

4:30 and we're up again. I feel so hopeless about sleep sometimes. This was my biggest fear having a baby - no sleep. I just thought it would be better by her age.

I'm hoping it's just the start of her 12 week growth spurt (she's 11 weeks tomorrow) because she used to be a great self-soother and tonight she has not been content until she eats.

Sarah, I think our babies get a lot of stimulation just watching us! I put the bouncer in the kitchen while I'm doing dishes and making dinner, or sit her up on the bed next to me while I fold clothes, and she seems to enjoy just watching and being talked to.


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, 11 weeks already!!! Time has flown by hasn't it. 

Every baby is different, people think its the norm for them to sleep through, but they don't. My baby brother who turned 2 the other day STILL wakes in the night. Not for feeds, he just struggles to stay asleep and got in to a habit of climbing out of his cot and walked in to my mums room so he can sleep with her. They got annoyed eventually so took the side of his cot down and popped a gate on his door. That way they don't need to worry about him hurting himself but stays in his own room. 
Then there is our friend whose LO is 6 months nearly, he still wakes at 4/5am for a feed. He was a nightmare baby for a long time. Very ratty and they were up during the night for a long time. I guess you never get used to but learn to deal with it in those situations. 

I hope Isabelle does start sleeping longer stretches soon, she will! But it's the whole not knowing when it will happen isn't it. Does she have plenty of naps during the day? Beau is awful when she doesn't. I am expecting her up tonight as she hasn't had one proper nap today with us being at my mums, it's been very noisy there. As I type this, she has been in bed for over 20 minutes but is still wide awake but know she is tired. Whenever she is like this she doesn't have good nights. 

Well, we have been out all day at my mums. With it being Reuben's birthday we had a little party/BBQ for him. On the way home I was dreading it, it was 7:45 and I didn't know what I was going to arrive back to (with the whole party thing going off). As we got close we saw that their windows weren't open (they are always hanging out there smoking ect).... So drove in, parked up, walked inside .... No music. And it's now 8:30 and still nothing. Can't hear them or anything. So I assume my little moan yesterday actually did something and they have buggered off somewhere else. Thank god!! 

Now I am feeling rather tired so I'm going to relax, watch some tv then have an early night :)


----------



## doggylover

:happydance: for no party! As long as it doesn't start at midnight or something!!!

Isabelle sleeps plenty during the day, she has a big sleep about an hour after getting up, and actually sleeps most of the afternoon. I think she's just, like you said, being a baby. She's tiny, and can't always make it too long woot her food. Which will probably be tonight as her bedtime feed wasnt great, she kept pulling off and wriggling and generally being a bit silly!


----------



## MrsHippo

Bless her. I was told by my health visitor that you should try and get them to eat often in the day as it normally results in better nights. Beau still feeds every 2 hours so we tend to feed her after her nap. But she mostly only drinks 2oz then does the occasional 4oz during the day. I'm not complaining about the regular feeding though, it keeps her happy.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Isabelle has no trouble on the frequent feeding front! She wakes every hour and a half to two hours during the day to munch, then drops off again! Longest she'll go is three hours during the day, and that's only if she has been in the car or pram and is therefore distracted!

Lindsey, I'm so sorry you had such a shitty night. I can't believe Sarah is 11weeks already! Fingers crossed this is just another growth spurt. Remember, even at three months they are still so little, so a better sleep will come eventually. Not that that's much consolation at the minute :hugs:


----------



## linzylou

Thanks, ladies. Sarah was only waking up to eat once during the night so I guess that's why I had such a hard time last night. I can only hope that tonight is different. I still expect her to wake 1-2 times to eat but 4 times in one night was certainly discouraging. Plus, I wish we'd never moved her into her own room. She does fine but I don't! I actually sleep in her room most of the time. I guess I have a little separation anxiety. :blush:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Lol @ your dream! :haha: Weird though coz the day you posted that, I'd had an email from my friend inviting me to go and visit her in Nottingham! lol.

Wow Beau's stretch was incredible! And to only take 2 oz when she woke up after such a long time?!! You'd think she'd be starving!!! 
Jon is the same with Tyne - he doesn't really play. He does sing songs to him and talk to him sometimes, but most of the time when he has hold of Tyne he literally just holds him and occasionally says "Hello Sunshine" and "Aren't you beautiful" - thats about it!!! lol. 
I'm glad there was no party! Sounds like you scared them off!!! hehe!

*Sarah* - Go Izzy on her 7 hours 15 mins too! hehe! 

I know what you mean about feeling like you need to be doing more stimulation wise - I feel the same way. We're doing the same things as everybody else - tummy time (he's not a fan, though....he gets bored after about 30 seconds!), lots of singing (he loves it!), watching TV on my lap (he's a big BGT and Top Gear fan lol), walking around, going out to look at the trees, sitting in his various chairs, chatting/coo-ing (he's started coo-ing back now which is cute!), looking at books, play gym, wrist/foot finders - but for some reason I still feel like he needs more stimulation.

I think its just because I'M bored - we do the same things over and over again, so because it feels repetitive to me I'm worried that he must be bored with it - but I'm sure they're fine and perfectly stimulated, there's really nothing more they can do just now!

*Lindsey* - We're still awake every 3 or 4 hours too. I really think its totally normal. I know 11 weeks old sounds old but they're still such tiny, brand new little babies when you think about it. They haven't had much time to get used to the world yet and it just takes some babies longer than others to settle into a routine.
I know what you mean about sleep being your big worry with having a baby, it was one of mine too - but even though the sleep thing is hard, there's bound to be some things that Sarah is "easy" with that other babies will be more difficult with - its all swings & roundabouts.

I'm not obsessing any more about sleeping and wondering when Tyne will start to sleep through or sleep for longer stretches - he's just going to do it when he does it, and no amount of obsessing from me is going to make it happen any sooner or make the wakeful nights any easier!!
TBH I have never been somebody who likes early nights anyway - I could never be somebody who goes to bed before midnight, its just not in me - even when I used to work at 6 am I would still never be in bed before 1 am! I just can't do it - so having Tyne be awake through the night isn't too much of a bother. I'd actually prefer that than have him be an early riser - my nieces are awake at 6 am sharp every day and THAT was my big fear - I like my lay-ins!!! But luckily Tyne seems to do his best sleeping from around 5-9 am - which suits me fine! :haha:

*AFM* - We went to Kiddicare yesterday and Jon bought Tyne a really cute new bouncer. Its all pale blue checks, and has a toy bar with cute little hearts that make noises and a little teddy bear - its very "bouncy" too which is what I wanted! (So many of them seem to be so rigid!) Tyne loves it as its much more upright than his rocker or his swing!

I looked at the Bumbos while I was there but I decided to hold off - it probably sounds daft but I want to keep him as my little newborn for as long as possible, I don't think I'm ready to see him sitting up yet! lol! So I'm gonna give it a month or so before I buy one of those. I also saw a really cute doorway bouncer in the form of a little blue car - it was for age 4 months + so I'm gonna get one as soon as he's old enough! They're so cute!

being in there looking at all the toys made me so excited for christmas!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHippo

Christmas already!!! Haha. I am looking forward to our first Christmas actually, so is Adam which is crazy. He is a right scruge when it comes to the festive season, think its because his werent very good when he was growing up as his single mother had to work most years so he'd go to his grandparents or something. They didn't always have an Xmas tree at his house! How sad is that :( so think now he can have that family Christmas he has obviously always craved. 

How strange about you being invited to Nottingham!! Will you be going to see your friend? 

Lindsey, hope Sarah has a better night tonight. Maybe you should move her back to your room? It's no good for you if your not happy with it. Be careful not to stay in her room too much as you don't want it to become a habit you'll never getting out of! Beau only sleeps in her room for naps but I like her in our room, think I'd too be waking up all night if she wasn't. 

Well she slept 11 hours again last night which I was surprised at with her not napping properly in the day. This morning she drank 6oz though! Which is good. She must have been hungry :) 

I can't be bothered to do anything. We have Adam's mum coming round soon and I need to get ready and tidy up a smidge... I would really much prefer to just stay on the sofa in my pjs :O)


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* I know it isn't actually any help, but Isabelle is the same way. Some nights she is up once to feed, some nights twice, some(horrific) nights its five times. So you aren't alone.
Why don't you bring Sarah back into your room? You any be getting much sleep in her room, and if you aren't happy, just move her back for a while, then try it again. 

*Lauren* that's so sad about Adam's Christmases when he was little :( but I bet it makes him work extra hard to make sure Beau always has a great time. And another 11hrs? I'm so jealous!!

*Hayley* I saw Tyne's bouncer on fb - he looked so comfy! I am so jealous of your kiddicare trip. I imagine its just floor to ceiling baby heaven!! Did you get anything else?

I already know what I want to get Isabelle for Christmas- a rocking horse. I saw a gorgeous one on the debenhams (or maybe next..) website a while ago which I loved and almost bought at the time, but it was before she was born so it felt a bit silly!

The last two nights Isabelle hasn't gone to sleep well. Both nights she's self settled, but only stayed asleep for 30/45mins then woken up and been awake, then I put her to sleep for 10 mins, then awake again...that lasts another 30/45mins. So last night she wasnt asleep properly until 11! Ridiculously late for her. And she only slept til 2.30, then til 5am. She was properly up at 6.30 and althought that isn't so bad, I just feel exhausted today. And in a grump with Simon for no real reason....


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I want to buy a rocking horse too. But an old fashioned vintage one...like this 

https://www.sallysrockinghorses.com/RockingHorse43.htm

Not that exact one, I have seen much prettier ones out there. Just wanted to show you which type I meant. 

So, I have just been on the baby club page and someone was asking about gift ideas for their babies first birthday. They wanted some type of keep-safe item. Then people started talking about a charm bracelet and I sooo want to steal that idea. So I have been looking online and come accross this lovely one 

https://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/790234

I'm not a fan of Pandora though, I prefer the look of Swarovski bracelets.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren my cousins had a rocking horse like that when we were little, and I used to love going to their house (like once a year!) to play on it! I would be getting a less traditional one, more than likely one of these (not the pink one though!)

https://www.littlebirdtoldme.co.uk/shop/rocking-horses.htm

Well, she just went down asleep, and ten mins later woke up again. Simon went to her for a change and she is now screaming her head off. Brilliant start to the night.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - awww bless Adam! :/ It will be lovely for him to have a nice proper family Christmas at last!!

Yeah I am def going to go to Nottingham. Its actually for a Bloggers & Babies meet up hehe! While I was pregnant I got talking to two other pregnant bloggers (A bit like this, we just used to talk all through the pregnancy about our symptoms etc!) , and they both live near Nottingham - so we decided to meet up now that we've all had the babies! :D

Wow, go Beau with 11 hours again!!!

A charm bracelet is a lovely idea for 1st birthday! I know what you mean though - I'm not a fan of Pandora myself. I think its waaaay too adored by everyone atm, you should go for something thats going to be timeless and still have its "name" when Beau is older - for the price of Pandora you could get her something from Tiffany & Co and you know thats going to stand the test of time and be worth a lot when she's older!!

I <3 Tiffany - I'm still considering using Tyne's Christening money to buy him a silver rattle from there as a keepsake!

*Sarah* - Kiddicare really is baby heaven! Its only just opened in Liverpool, is there not one near you yet? If not they do seem to be opening up branches all over atm!!!
We also got a couple of outfits (BAD Hayley! He now he 36 outfits that currently fit him - its ridiculous. Its like a disease...I literally cannot stop myself.), and a digital thermometer. 
But we're def going back next month for the car bouncer I saw - and maybe the plane rocker I want for Christmas. And maybe a Bumbo, I'm not sure yet lol.

Aww I LOVE Rocking horses!!! SO cute! I would maybe have got one for Tyne but I just fell in love with the airplane rocker and its too similar - a rocking horse can wait until another occasion hehe.

Hey you should get Simon to email Little Bird Told Me about reviewing it on his blog!! That company contacted me last week and sent me this to review - the unisex one, obv!:
https://www.littlebirdtoldme.co.uk/shop/baby-mobiles.htm

I hope Izzy settles tonight. 

*AFM* - Tyne has been in SUCH a bad mood for most of today! He was fine this morning but since then he keeps going to sleep but then waking up in a really bad mood. Just crying for nothing.
He takes ages to drop off to sleep too and seems so unsettled - when hes awake he seems shattered, but when he eventually stops fighting sleep and drops off he only lasts 20 minutes and then hes awake and grumpy again! :/

Last night was fun - Tyne slept from about 11 until 4, then he refused point blank to go back to sleep!! lol. I even brought him into our bed and he still just laid there, eyes wide open, chattering away until I forced Jon out of bed at 6.30 am to entertain him while I slept until 11. Lol. 

I'd say fingers crossed for a better night tonight but I can tell he's going to be exactly the same :D Fun!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh hayley I will tell him that! That'd be amazing if they sent him something lol!

What you described about Tyne today was Isabelle on Tuesday. The good news is she got much better as the week went on, so hopefully Tyne will not put you through it again later this week! Although a bad night followed by a bad day :nope: exhaustion. :hugs:

Well I am very....ARGGHHH right now. The last three days I have had no time to myself at all. Usually because she sleeps in the evening I have a few hours to myself, but the last three nights she just HASN'T. She went to bed two hours ago and she is still crying. I am up and down all evening to her, and I haven't even been able to sit down and do anything for more than ten minutes.

I just feel like bursting into tears. Is it so much to want an hour to myself? I mean, she does this every so often, maybe once a week, but three nights in a row is too much. I don't mind so much getting up three times during the night for twenty mins to feed her, but having no time to myself at all is just getting too much. And it's ok for Simon, when I'm feeding her at night he leaves the mess in her room of her clothes etc and toddles off downstairs to sit down and watch whatever he fancies on TV. Which means once I finish feeding her I also have to tidy up, and then by the time I'm now done with that she is awake and crying again, meanwhile he can do whatever he fancies.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, Adam is like that too sometimes (leaving mess everywhere), it drives me mad. I'll be doing something - whether that be looking after Beau or cleaning up, then I'm picking up after him too. What really really gets on my nerves, this morning as an example... He got up for work (working away all week again) and instead of sorting out the pots in the sink (like I used to do before going to work if it needed doing) , he doesn't, just leaves it. Then leaves his coffee cup lying around. He obviously thinks sitting on his iPad is much more important. Grr men! 

But I do feel for you, it must be hard when she is unsettled all the time and feel as though you have to do everything. Maybe you should tell Simon to look after Isabelle for a bit while you go out and leave him a list of things to do! Or take Isabelle out with you ... And leave him with a bigger list! That way he has no excuse not to do it. I have to tell Adam to do stuff, which annoys me... But it's the only way he'll ever bloody do anything. 

I love that little rocking horse :) I have seen a really cute hedgehog one in mamas and papas I like so I am quite tempted to get it. 

Hayley, I saw that plane which is really cute :) I am terrible for picking stuff up for Beau too. However, I'm not a fan of kiddicare. I went in there for the first time when pregnant and though OMG but now i just don't like it. If you want a pushchair or carseat then yes, it's great... But I personally prefer mothercare. Especially for clothes. 

Oh, we have that elephant from mamas and papas which I brought the other week. I'd definitely recommend it if you want something to entertain babies with. Beau really likes it. It has crinkly ears, vibrates when you pull a bird, jingly legs, tags and string off its trunk, a mirror, bright colours and black and white, different textures and .... I think that's it? But it's great. 

I want to post some photos :) but will do that later when I'm on the laptop


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - definitely worth a go!! :thumbup:

I'm hoping Tyne settles soon. Do you think its growth spurts that they're having?! Is Izzy in a "leap" at the moment? Tyne is - it says 7 days to go but I think he started it early so I'm hoping for an early finish lol.

Aww it is awful when you feel you don't get anytime to yourself. Do you tell Simon how you feel?
If I were you I'd just have a bloody massive go at him and tell him exactly what you want him to do. I don't believe in pussyfooting around men - they need to just sodding well be told! hehe! :haha: 

I had murder with Jon this morning coz I was up all night with Tyne and I asked him at 6.30 am to get up and take a turn while I got some sleep - he'd been asleep all night but OMG you'd have thought I'd asked him to run a marathon or something. The bitching and moaning!!! He was like a spoiled little girl. But he did it and I got my sleep!

*Lauren* -Oh nooo, I don't think Kiddicare is anything like Mothercare. I like Mothercare for clothes (Well...sometimes, I can't stand that Baby K range they do - god I hate Mylene Klaas an unhealthy amount! That woman is a walking annoyance and I have no idea who decided that standing in a white bikini under a waterfall made her a good candidate to design baby clothes - they are hideous!) but I think they're SUCH a rip off for everything else and they don't sell much in the way of toys and gifty stuff.

I think for clothes Mamas & Papas and Next are my favourite. Mamas & Papas are pricey but the quality makes them worth it, and I think Next are so cheap for how nice their clothes are! 
I sometimes like TK Maxx too but it depends - some weeks there is literally nothing in (Though they do have gorgeous Ralph Lauren baby shoes in atm!)

I love Kiddicare coz they have such a humungous range of toys! Its like Toys R Us but for Babies (Which you'd think Babies R Us would be - but I find their collection to be really small and boring! Mostly all cots & highchairs, etc!). 
I don't know if all the Kiddicare branches are the same coz I've only been to one - but ours has a massive section in the middle where they have all the big toys (play houses, kitchens, bikes, scooters, hop-alongs, etc) out for the kids to play with - I think its so cute as you just see all the Dads and the kiddies playing there while the Mums are shopping!
Plus....it has a starbucks inside!! In my opinion nothing beats browsing baby things while sipping on a frappucino! :haha: Its my idea of heaven!

*AFM* - another unsettled night with Tyne. He fell asleep at around 9pm and slept until 2 am - but then instead of waking for his bottle, he was WIDE AWAKE!!! Admittedly I'm my own worst enemy coz he was being cute and chatting away, so I played with him for a while!
But then he wouldnt sleep. He finally dropped off around 4.30 am but only cuddled in next to me - so then I couldnt sleep properly. 

Oh well! Today he's been a nice smiley, chatty mood which is fun. We're just about to go out somewhere - can't beleive how nice the weather is after last week!!!

I'm still feeling really unwell so I do need to make a Drs appointment but I want to try and enjoy the day while the weather is nice and Jon's off for the day.

I'm thinking of putting Tyne onto extra extra diluted baby juice, I'm gonna have a look at some while we're out....he currently has milk and water but I feel like with the weather being so hot, he could do with having more to drink and I think something more interesting might encourage him to take more. He's hardly touched his milk today but I can't blame him - I don't think I'd be keen on drinking claggy warm milk in this heat :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Kiddo are has a Starbucks? Simon and I need to get on this! We love Starbucks! I agree that next are amazing for baby clothes- beautiful stuff, well made, and not too expensive! Isabelle has the entire Next range from all the gifts we got! 

Um...she just peed and pooped on the sofa :haha: she was having a bit if nakey bum time, I had a nappy underneath but whatever way my mum was sitting next to her, when she peed it streamed off her onto the sofa...twice! So I went to get a new vest as it was wet, come in just in time to see my mum holding her, still nudey bum, and she poops in my mums hand and it drips onto the sofa :rofl: my mum thought it was hilarious!me, not so much as the sofa covers now need washed!

It took 2.5hrs last night from initial put down to get her into a proper sleep :wacko: the only thing that will settle her is boob, so I think it's maybe a Growth spurt? I hope.

My health visitor came today at 11.30am. Shame I was expecting her last week and so was out! I was at my bf group where she was weighed at 11lb 1oz. Her weight and length are both 50th centile.......her head circumference is 90th!!! Massive headed fool! I blame her hair...


----------



## I Love Lucy

Hayley - So cute about Tyne giggling! Glad you have nothing to worry about with the umbilical hernia.

Hope he sleeps better for you tonight.

Lauren - I feel so bad about the crap you have to deal with, with your neighbors. I would definitely call the police if they keep being so loud since management doesn't seem to be doing anything.

11 hours of uninterrupted sleep?! I can't even imagine. I'm thrilled when I get 4 hours. 

Sarah - I hope staying with Simon's parents doesn't mess Isabelle's routine up too much. Aiden sleeps so much the two times we've came back from Indiana. My mom and sister fuss over him so much that he basically doesn't get any sleep. I posted more about the Indiana trip below.

Is Isabelle still being hard on Simon? I can only imagine how awful he must feel.

7 hours of sleep is pretty impressive. I think the longest Aiden has ever had is 6 hours and I believe that has only happened once.

During the day I spend a lot of time talking to Aiden, sometimes he goes on his activity mat or his bouncer. He gets bored with that stuff though so I do a lot of sitting him up in various places and just letting him watch what is happening in different areas. He's very interested in what is going on around him. 

Lindsey - Sorry Sarah hasn't been sleeping very well for you. Hopefully she is just going through a growth spurt like you said and will be sleeping more for you soon.

AFM - My cousin's graduation was great. I forgot my hair dryer at home though so I had to let my hair dry naturally which means I hate every picture I'm in from that day since I think I look awful. :(

This trip to Indiana was a lot more frustrating then the last one. My mom and sister really start to irritate me when we're in Indiana. They're constantly wanting to hold Aiden which I don't mind if they want to hold him because he does like to be held but it really makes me mad when they act like DH or I can't hold him. It seriously seemed like they wanted me to go feed him and then pass him right back to one of them after he was done eating and not have any cuddle time with him. I told my mom no one of the times she asked to take him and she had to pout about it and say "but I want to hold him". I just ignored her and continued holding my baby. 

Then it seemed like my mom and sister were constantly making comments about how DH and I do things. You would think DH was killing Aiden with the way my mom acted every time he played with Aiden. It also felt like my mom kept acting like we're incapable of caring for our son. It seriously felt like she was watching me like a hawk when I was with him and it seemed like she was constantly trying to tell me what to do. Like she kept making comments about how Aiden must be cold even though everyone is wearing shorts and it's over 70 degrees out. Then when we all went to the store I had gotten Aiden asleep and at some point he moved his hand up so his bib was up by his face. It wasn't covering his mouth or nose or anything so I told my mom it was fine when she commented about it. Then as soon as I take my hands off the stroller to look at something, my mom seemed to think this gave her permission to take over pushing the stroller and sure enough the next time I look at Aiden his bib is all straightened, and shortly after that he's awake again which meant he was fussy all the way back to my parents house. She eventually got me so frustrated by doing stuff like that, that I yelled at her. 

In other news, DH and I were successful at DTD. It still hurt but not so much that we had to stop. Hopefully it will stop hurting soon since I really didn't get any enjoyment out of it.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, your kiddicare sounds sooo much better than mine!! The toy section is pants and they have nothing you can play on on with :( like the little rocking things ect are all up on a shelf around head height. They have a really small selection of clothes too but a HUGE pushchair/car seat section. They have a cafe too but that's not particuarly great. The mothercare next door is much nicer to walk around and have the early learning section. Not seen those clothes though... I'll see what they look like next time I go. The retail park has a nice costa though - with a drive thru :) 

Sarah, as I said on fb. Beau also popped everywhere!! Only just got to Mandy's, she picked her up and started doing a poo. I was just about to get her changing mat out ect when suddenly, what I thought was wee, squirted out the side of her nappy ALL over the place. I soon realised that it wasn't wee, it was poo!! The carpets were new aswell so I felt really embarrassed. It must have been the way she was being held or something, that may have left a slight gap in her nappy? But it's never happened before!! 

Hayley, are we able to give them water now?? I thought they had to be a few months old first due to too much liquid thinning their blood and causing tummy problems? I'll look online in a mo.. 

Beau was up at 3:30ish last night then again at 8. She usually settles well if its before 5, after 5 then it takes her ages to drop back to sleep. 

Oh, she has a sticky eye again too :( 

The weather has been lovely. Roll on when I get my garden so I can enjoy it more!! :D


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ha! I love Starbucks too! LOL @ the massive headed fool comment! I love that you have that way of talking about Izzy - I do that too and my Mum always tells me how evil I am! lol.
I wonder what Tyne's head centile thingy is - I was fuming coz I'd bought him a super cute little baseball cap for the sunny weather. He wore it once about 2 weeks ago, today I tried to put it on him and his big fat head was too huge!! Grrrrr!!!

*Brittany* - Its so funny you said that about your hair coz I looked at your FB pics and thought how nice it looked!!! We're all our own worst critics though.
I'm glad DTD went better. I'm sure the pain will stop eventually.

As for your mum & sister, mine are exactly the same way. I think a lot of mothers just can't help being that way and thinking their way is the only way. My mother is FOREVER commenting on things - Tyne is either too hot or too cold no matter what way I dress him, no matter where you sit him there'll be something "dangerous" about it - oh and don't get me started on Jon! She makes out like he is obviously going to accidentally kill the baby because everything he does it SO stupid of course - he can't even walk down the stairs holding Tyne without her commenting that he "walks too fast down the stairs" and is going to trip! :dohh:
Mothers!!! - lets pray we don't end up just like them!!!! :wacko:

*Lauren* - Aww maybe our Kiddicare is a flagship one or something? I know its brand new, it only opened about 2 months ago. It is HUGE - it has a big section for pushchairs with a "test track" and a huge section for car seats, but also has aisles and aisles of toys, rockers, bouncers, bumbos, etc etc - and aisles and aisles of clothes and stuff too! 
Plus cots, beds, etc - I actually saw the bed I want to get for Tyne...HA! How ridiculous - but I'm tempted to buy it incase it goes out of stock - even though it will be years before he uses it!!!

Oh no, you can definitely give them water now. They recommend it as it helps with their bowels. Our health visitor told us to start giving Tyne bottles of cool boiled water in between feeds from when he was 3 weeks old, coz he was a bit constipated. He's had it ever since then! 

*AFM* - Tyne is SO unsettled today, I'm a bit worried. We went out for the day and he was fine, he just slept for most of it. But since we got home nothing will console him - he took 5 ounces when we first got in, but then he has just screamed since then - then he fell asleep leaning against my chest for about 20 minutes - now he's just woken up again and taken another 3 ounces (its only been an hour since he took the 5!) and is again, screaming.

He's getting so red and hot and worked up - I feel awful as he keeps looking into my eyes as it to say "Help me!" and I have no idea what can be wrong with him. I've winded him, fed him, changed him, cuddled him, gave him water, stripped him down to his nappy incase he's too hot - nothing works.

He's just taken a 5 minute breather and is now asleep next to Jon on the bed :wacko:

I hope he's ok. We were supposed to be going out tonight for a meal and the cinema tonight but I'd rather not if he's like this, though my mum insists she'll be fine with him!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sorry Brittany, I missed your post when I posted mine! Sorry to hear about your family behaving that way. I too would be majorly pissed! Fortunately I don't have the problem of people taking over but I get annoyed about people doing things - for example, trying to force her to take more milk when she clearly doesn't want anymore! That makes me really angry! Then you tell them, but they ignore you!!! Or they try burping her too much (she doesn't always burp, or they lie her down when holding when she doesn't like it and if she cries i have to ask for her back!! And btw, it's Adam's family that do this, not mine as they let me do everything and can tell when I want her back. Really infuriates me. 

Glad bedtime fun was easier this time round. My first few times were painful or uncomfortable... Think a lot of it was psychological though. But now, like over the weekend, we had amazing sex and it was the first time I actually really enjoyed myself :) 

Hayley, our kiddicare opened while I was pregnant so it's not too old either. This one has a big section for beds ect too (I have also seen nice ones in there :) ). Maybe some are just different to others. Shame really. 

Beau hasn't been her happy self either this afternoon :( all she has done is sleep and I put her to bed at 7:30 (15 minutes or so after a really long nap). Hope she isn't coming down with anything :(


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* Isabelle did a similar bit of nonsense earlier. Sometimes it's just impossible to know what these kids want, and its heartbreaking. Maybe he's growing, and was just super hungry? Isabelle ate for an hour almost without a break, it was insane. And she also only fell asleep on me. I hope that it isn't an indication of how either of our nights are going to be!
If you go out I hope you have a good time, though I understand why you wouldn't want to leave him when he's in that mood.
Did you buy a snuza go when you were pregnant? I know we talked about them, and I got mine....but have NEVER used it! £50 wasted methinks! I'm not sure whether to sell it on, or whether I may use it sometime...

*Brittany* you look great in those pics! I think your hair is amazing, but I know how if even one of my hair is sitting funny I hate it, even if nobody else would notice. I loved Aiden's little outfit for the graduation, adorable! He is just getting more and more handsome everyday, I love all the pics you out up of him. 
How do you get on with cloth diapering when you go away? I'm in a bit of a panic about how we will manage when we are away this week. I'm only taking 21 with me, and plan to wash each night but just hope we have enough. 
I so glad that dtd went better, I'm sure it will take a while for things to feel more normal in that area, but at least you know you can do it, and i hope that takes any worries away that you might have had.
Sounds like your mom was being a pain in the ass about Aiden. I'm sure she didn't mean to criticise, but I don't think people realise when they 'question' everything you do, it just sounds like they think you do everything wrong. My mum is also obsessed with Isabelle being cold, must be a grandma thing!

*Lauren* poop on the carpet?! Noooo!! At least I can wash the sofa cover easily, the carpet isn't good at all! That must have been some sight to see :haha: not long til you move now...by which time the nice weather will probably be long gone! 

*Afm* well Isabelle went down with no problem again tonight. Now I am just waiting for her to start her wake up, cry, settle, sleep for ten mins and repeat, like she has the last 3 nights. I'm prepared for it tonight though, and have talked myself into it being cluster feeding and a growth spurt issue (which means it will end) rather than a sleep issue (which may not)
Meanwhile I am trying to pack for our trip. I always pack for Simon as well, but told him this time he had to decide what clothes he was bringing himself as Isabelle's stuff is just so MUCH that I can't deal with choosing his stuff too! I hope we fit it all in...I have to pack her monitor and things, as well as all her cloth nappies. I see a 'sitting on the suitcase' moment in my near future!


----------



## MrsHippo

How was Isabelle? Did she have a better night? 

Well Beau had one of her 'off nights' and I feel like a zombie again. As I said last night, I had to put her to bed at 7:30 which is early for her, I slept shortly after 11. She woke at half 1 but was really stuffy, fed her anyway and gave her some saline drops (I finally brought some) then about 40 minutes after falling back to sleep, she woke up again but this time went back to sleep. Then up at 4, stuffy again but wanted feeding... Took her a while to go back to sleep but at least she could breath. Then I was up at 7:30... And still up. So made a coffee and will go in the shower once she goes for her nap at 9. 

I brought her a couple of nice outfits from Asda yesterday :) so will dress her in one of them today. They have some nice clothes, just wish the quality was a little better as their baby grows ect didn't last very long due to them losing their shape.


----------



## MrsHippo

Here are some photos to share of ones little munchkin :flower:

One with her Grandma...or Mamma..or Nanny....we still have no name lol. Then another with Freya (my little sister :)). Then one in her new sun hat which I think is soo cute and the other of her staring at herself in my wardrobe mirror. She will literally lie there for hours just looking at herself lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo(62).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









photo(65).jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









photo(63).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









photo(64).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsHippo

Another post from me, sorry. But was wondering if any of you (UK) have applied for child credits ect yet? I didn't even think about it until my mum asked me today whether I had applied for it yet. To be honest it didn't even cross my mind. But after three months they won't backdate it....so I am going to fill out the form and get it sent off today - after I have been out and brought a printer because I don't have one. But by the looks of it, we get 20.30 a week. Not bad ay. Then I also need to look at working tax credit but I don't think we are eligible for that, no harm in looking though.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Just a quick reply coz I'm on my phone - Lauren the £20 a week is child benefit which almost everybody gets and it's paid monthly.
Child tax credits is separate and runs similar to working tax credits - we get £62 a week child tax credits. I'm not exactly sure what the criteria is, I just applied and was told we could have it! For working tax credits though I believe you have to be working less than 24 hours a week between you. 

But yes, def worth looking into child tax credits and def worth applying for your child benefit as they don't backdate it past 3 months anymore....I only remembered to do it coz the forms were in my bounty pack from the hospital!!


----------



## MrsHippo

I thought working tax went purely on your income and not hours? If it is hours then we definitely wouldn't be able to claim as Adam can work 12 hours in one day! 

Ill look later. Not managed to get a printer so will borrow my mums tomorrow! 

Just at the doctors with Beau. I think she may have conjunctivitis... Again... So will have to get drops for it. Feel really sorry for her, it's obviously irritating her as she keeps rubbing it.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsHippo said:


> I thought working tax went purely on your income and not hours? If it is hours then we definitely wouldn't be able to claim as Adam can work 12 hours in one day!
> 
> Ill look later. Not managed to get a printer so will borrow my mums tomorrow!
> 
> Just at the doctors with Beau. I think she may have conjunctivitis... Again... So will have to get drops for it. Feel really sorry for her, it's obviously irritating her as she keeps rubbing it.

Nope they told us that you have to , as a couple , work less than 24 hours between you. They take income into account in addition to that.
My cousin wasn't eligible because she works 25 hours a week!!! (In a shop, on minimum wage, as a single parent).

You can just apply over the phone you know, that's what I did. You prob won't be entitled to working tax by the sounds of it but neither were we and we still got child tax credit so it's worth a call. I think £62 a week is a massive help!!

Aww hope Beau is ok


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - oh wow, Isabelle ate for an hour!! Yeah I guess growth spurts can make them grouchy and super hungry!!!
Tyne seems fine today, I think maybe the hot weather is throwing him off a bit though - I hate the hot weather myself so maybe he just takes after me and isn't a fan of it!!

I did buy a Snuza and like you - never used it! Its still in its box in the wardrobe. 
I'm thinking I might use it when Tyne goes into his own room at 6 months, but if not I'll just sell it on! 

The thought of false alarms and the thing scaring the life out of him, and me having to go through his grobag, his sleepsuit and his vest to get to it and switch it off puts me off - plus while he's next to me I can hear him breathing and snoring all night anyway! 

How did your packing go? How long are you going for?

*Lauren* - Such cute photos!! I love Beau's sun hat. And how cute is Freya?! Aww! How many brothers & sisters do you have?
We have floor to ceiling mirrors next to our bed too and Tyne is the same, he'd look at it himself all day long if I let him! lol.

I know what you mean about Asda - they do have such cute things but the quality isnt great. They are usually quite cheap though at least!!! 
I bought some new vests in there last night (although he doesnt need any!) as they were really cute!


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* I love those pics of Beau!! She is so adorable, and her little sun hat is the cutest. Freya is gorgeous as well, and I'm sure she just adores Beau! How is Beau's eye?

I got a child credits form in my bounty pack so sent it off at the end of April and it just goes straight into Isabelle's bank account. We aren't eligible for any other type of benefits. Even when my contract ends and my maternity pay ends in December (so I am unemployed) we are only entitled to the bare minimum in job seekers and nothing else. It pisses me off because we have been working and paying tax for years, and now that I have lost my job through no fault of my own, we get zero help. While some people who have never worked a day get thousands. How is that fair??!

So I managed to pack all we needed into the space that Simon and I usually take up. No idea what the heck we've been packing in the past, but I packed all Isabelle's cloth nappies, her monitor etc, and we packed our stuff and we still had space left over!!! 

We tried to trick izzy into thinking it was bedtime before we left for the airport by doing her bed routine, then putting her in the car and leaving straight away in the hope she'd go to sleep. She was obviously far too excited about her big trip, and between 7pm and us landing at 10.30 she only slept for around 50mins.
Whilst queuing at the gate and everyone was gathered together, she decided it was a super time to give them a taster of her vocal abilities. She screamed and screamed for about 10 mins, and you could see everyone thinking "this baby is going to scream the whole way and be a nightmare..."
Well, she was perfecting! She ate/sucked for the first 30 mins, was smiling for the next 15 and sucked/ate on the landing for the last 15mins. The number of compliments we got as we got off the plane was hilarious as it was obvious everyone was then thinking they had dodged a bullet!

She also slept great in the cot at my inlaws last night. We didnt get in and get her into bed until 1.15 and she slept 4hrs which I was impressed with. 

Thus far, my fears about this trip have been for nothing!


----------



## MrsHippo

Freya is lovely bless her, that photo isn't the best of her...she seems to be pulling an odd face lol and Beau is all squashed up..but I still like it :)

Beau's eye is a little better today. She was given antibiotic eye drops so that should clear it up within a day or two. 

Sarah, so glad to hear that your trip over was much better than you thought and that she has been sleepin ok. So what plans do you have while your there?

Hayley, I have 8 siblings!! All but one are half though. Charlotte is 19 and we have the same dad. The rest on mums side is Jack, Ellie, Freya and Reuben. On dads side there is Jacob, Joshua and Finley. I don't have much to do with them three though. 

Haha you are always buying clothes!! But then, so am I....I am terrible. I was thinking about it yesterday, yes we have lots of clothes for Beau BUT she wears them all reguarly so I don't think any of it has gone to waste. Apart from the 101 vests we have in small size!! 

We are going to Alton towers on Saturday :D taking Beau too but we are going with mum, Rhys and the flock of kids haha...my mum doesn't go on any big rides so she will look after Beau while I do!! Soooo expensive though!! If you pay on the gate you are paying, I think 46 pounds pp, online its 36pp. How much of a rip off is that? THEN they charge 5 pounds parking :O But I am using my clubcard vouchers - 8.50 for one!!! How good is that!! 

I really want to go shopping, clothes shopping... Adam was like 'you've got loads though' - yes loads of skin tight clothes that I look awful in!!! I think I will go meadow hall next week and buy some stuff.

Oh, I nearly forgot - I look awful!!!! I dyed my hair, I was hoping for a red tone within my dark hair....it came out red. It probably wouldn't look so bad if my hair was shorter...but with it being so long it just looks stupid. So I need to go out and buy a dark colour to cover it up!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren, I saw your fb status and wondered if it was a dye job that hasn't come out right! I am positive it doesn't look as bad as you think! But when it's such a change it always seems worse I think! Good god, I didn't realise Alton towers was so expensive! Your mum will be bankrupt after taking all the kids! 

We have no real plans here other than hanging out with Simons family. It's his mums birthday tomorrow, and we have grandparents to visit, but that's about it!


----------



## doggylover

Arrrghhh.

I am desperately trying to remember that a)Simons parents don't see Isabelle much and b) a few nights out of routine won't kill us.

But I am not doing very well!
At 6.45pm Simon and his parents took Isabelle and their dog out for a walk. They should have been back at half 7 to allow her to wake up and start bedtime routine. They didnt get back until after 8 and she isn't waking up. It's almost 8.30pm and she should be feeding before bed now. She is still asleep so it's going to be at least 9.30pm before bed. 

Now this is all dandy for the three of them. They aren't the ones who will have to be up all night feeding her if she doesn't sleep well because she's out of routine. Why couldn't Simon just stick to the routine???? I'm so cross. Like I said, if he could get up and sort her during the night it wouldn't be so bad but its only me. So I may have to suffer for his stupidity.

And I'm not waking her as she will only get cross and be even more difficult to settle.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, how frustrating!! I'd be really angry too, like you said, it probably wouldn't be so bad if he was the one up with her but he isn't... 

I hate how easily their routine can be messed up. I have just got back from my mums, I didn't realise what time it was (with it still being so light outside >.<) and they don't have clocks!! But normally she is in bed at 8. (Its 9pm). Now she is really unsettled :( I hope she still sleeps ok. This is what I worry about with someone else looking after her, I know they won't stick to our routine... As everyone else knows best ay!!


----------



## doggylover

Well she finally woke up at 9 and I tried to put her on her playmat, but because she hadn't eaten in so long, she cried, so I decided just to take her up to bed and feed her :dohh: She had on boob and needed her nappy changed, and since her hunger was somewhat abated, she decides its now play time! So it's 9.40, and she's now playing.

And when I was feeding her I said to Simon he shouldn't have kept her out so long,mand he acts like I'm being really unreasonable and kept saying "well I didn't do it on purpose". Oh so that makes it ok?? I told him the fact that he doesn't respect THE ROUTINE is pretty obvious, and he clearly doesn't care about the consequences since its not him dealing with them at 3am. He, of course, takes a massive huff about this.

Now she's had two late nights in a row I'm worried it'll get her into a new routine.

I am probably fretting and worrying for nothing. But I can't help it. Why do people not respect THE ROUTINE???!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah - So far cloth diapering has been okay when we travel though the last trip we used every diaper we packed before getting home. Haven't had to do any laundry yet while away since we haven't stayed gone long enough to need to. I've just used my prefolds, fitteds, or basically whatever diapers I dry in the dryer rather then line dry first. Then I make sure I have 3 or 4 diapers at home that are ready to use while I wash up all the dirty diapers from the trip. I think you will be fine with 21 diapers especially since you plan to wash each night.

I also completely understand packing for the baby. My list of stuff to bring for Aiden seems endless. I've basically told DH he has to pack his own stuff now too so it's one less thing for me to deal with.

Sorry your routine has gotten so messed up. Aiden's routine gets messed up when we're at my parents but we've always been able to get back into our normal routine once returning home without much difficulty. Though the first day back Aiden would sleep nonstop and only wake up to eat. I think he decided he needed to catch up on all the sleep he missed while we were gone. So hopefully you don't have much trouble with Isabelle when you get back home. 

Lauren - I hope Beau feels better soon. 

Love the pictures you posted too. So cute!! Aiden also enjoys looking at himself in the mirror. 

Sorry the hair dye didn't turn out how you wanted it too. Hopefully you can get out to get a darker color soon so you can fix it. 

AFM - My visit with MIL yesterday went ok. We went out for lunch which was nice since I don't get out of the house much during the day. She did literally grab Aiden out of my arms as soon as I came downstairs after I fed him though which pissed me off. Nothing infuriates me more then people acting like I need to let them hold my son whenever they want. She also seemed like she was getting annoyed with how much Aiden was looking/smiling at me while she was holding him. I don't know what she expects, I'm his mom, of course he's going to look/smile at me more. :shrug: She also asked about coming out Friday when DH's godmother is in town. I told her maybe depending on the time but I have so much stuff to do Friday that I'm thinking it's going to be no regardless of the time. We're leaving early Saturday morning to head to Indiana so I need to get everything packed and ready to go on Friday.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah - You have every reason to worry about it though. I do. Last night, her routine was out and she was a little madam all night. Took ages to fall asleep, probably close on an hour. Woke at 1 so fed her, then she woke again at 2:30 but fell back to sleep, up at 4 for another feed then 7. I was really tired so I went back to bed after then and took her with me, we both slept until 10. But just shows how something really little can throw them off course. 

Does anyone else not enjoy being at home all the time? I loved it at first but now I hate it. I think of excuses to get out all the time - normally resulting in me spending money though! I think it might be because the weather is so nice out and I am stuck indoors. I'd go on a walk or something but I get bored.... I don't mind being at home if I have stuff to do, but when I have bob all, tv is boring and housework is done, I hate it. I feel as though I need a hobby or something. But what? I certainly don't want to even think about being back at work though!! I just need something to occupy me. People said ''all your time will be taken up looking after a baby'', yes she does take up quite a bit of my time but I also have a lot of time where I am bored sh*tless :shrug: 

Think I will be able to keep myself occupied in the garden once I move...and duck hunting (pet hunting, not actual duck hunting lol). Then I can decortate Beau's room and stuff. 

Ideally I'd like to be able to do something that could bring in some money. The comping is fine but it takes up quite a bit of my time and return isn't guaranteed. Although, I do enjoy doing it and when I win it pushes me to do more :) 

I used to work at a solicitors and a woman there was made redundant while she was on maternity leave. Instead of looking for something else she started making dribble bibs and selling them on....then she gradually started making more things and now she has her own proper buisness going off. I wish I could do something like that. I have always wanted to do floristry (even though I'd be sneezing my head off all the time :haha:), it can also be quite a high pressured job. Another thing I have always wanted to do is open my own cattery...that might happen one day in the future but not any time soon. Hmmmm

Brittany, we posted at similar times again!! I'm not surprised you got annoyed with your MIL, I would too. I don't know why family act as though they are entitled to do as they please with our children. My sister holds Beau a lot, sometimes when I don't always want her to. But she has always been like that with brothers and sisters ect so I kind of expected it. 

We are going to Cornwall a week tomorrow. So late next week I will be getting ready to pack everything away. I need to somehow figure out how to use that sling as I still haven't!!! Cornwall is full of steep, none friendly pushchair routes.... so to get to the nicer beaches I am going to have to carry Beau around. I hope the weather is kind to us too!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren, I definitely don't enjoy being at home all the time. I find I get really bored even though I have Aiden and my animals. I usually have housework I could do if I wanted but I would just much rather get out of the house. I definitely think we go out more now then we ever did before we had Aiden. Though like you, it usually results in us spending money which sucks since I'm trying to build my savings back up since we started spending that with all our trips out.


----------



## MrsHippo

Me again.....what is everyone doing for fathers day?? I am getting Adam a personalised card, not bothering with a gift...and he won't be in the country anyway :/ but I brought this card https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/rubywren/product/personalised-days-you-ve-been-my-dad-card and I wrote a little poem inside, you can only fit a small message inside which is annoying so I had to shorten the poem I wanted to use. 

You held my tiny hand when I first arrived.
You were there when I first opened my eyes.
You&#8217;ve calmed my fears,and kissed my ears.
I promise to always call you Daddy,
and always be your little Baby.


----------



## I Love Lucy

For Father's Day I made my DH I a personalized card with pictures of Aiden and then I put a little poem in it. I also made him a personalized coffee mug (I got a code for a free one for mother's day for myself so I have one and wanted DH to have one too), a personalized photo frame that says "First Father's Day" and will have the year and say "Daddy and Aiden", and I got Aiden a onesie that says "Boobie Monster" on it since that is what DH likes to call him. I think I went overboard with the gifts but I was excited. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

I haven't really thought about Father's Day yet :/ I love that card Lauren...I may steal that! I would get him a mug but he has millions of dad mugs people bought him when she was born, since he is a photographer and picture framer both those options are out :dohh: no idea!

Staying at home: I find my days go so quickly I haven't really had the time to be bored. BUT any days I haven't been too busy, I have found myself thinking about work, and actually how much I enjoyed it even tough I moaned all the time! 
Generally though, I don't have too much time home alone, usually just in the mornings and by the time Isabelle is down for her nap, and I'm dressed, have cleaned etc its time to go out to whatever we are doing that day.
And Simon and I are the opposite, we have more money now than ever somehow! Even though I'm getting paid less on maternity, I am still better off as I was spending so much money on petrol to get to work. Plus we rarely do anything that costs money (generally walks, visiting family or friends). We're very money conscious and are both big savers and hate spending!!

*Brittany* sorry to hear mil has been annoying you again. She just doesn't seem to realise the boundaries at all, and she isn't getting any better at all, is she?! I'm glad though that you are keeping your distance by not letting her dictate your schedule, as that would only make her a million times worse. I know you had been worried about that during pregnancy as you said you weren't good at telling people when to back off (basically, I may have paraphrased that!) but you seem to be doing a great job in holding your ground with her.
Another trip this weekend? Aiden is a well travelled boy! 
So far the use of cloth has been fine, especially since the weather is good and its all drying well. Only problem with cloth is I am getting totally obsessed and just keep buying it!!! Every time I say "ok I don't need anymore".... And then buy something else!

*Lauren* I did do a double take when you said duck hunting :haha: I think it's a great idea to try and find something that you enjoy that could also bring in some extra money. You can always give something a go, and if it doesn't work you still have your "real" job to go back to. My BIL does photography on the side (he's a policeman) and has been earning well just through word of mouth, so something like floristry would be similar I imagine - word of mouth, you start of small and go from there.
Definitely try your sling out this week and get Beau used to being carried. Izzy sometimes fusses a bit in it as she likes to stretch and squirm, so if I know we are going to something when she'll be in it for hours, I wear her a little bit each day before we go. 
Fingers crossed for nice weather - Cornwall is shit in the rain!!! 

*afm* today was a better day, less stressful for me, and Izzy in bed at normal time :) she has been having some big wailing sessions recently though when nothing but boob will satisfy her. She really, really screams, and eventually runs out of breath so her scream tails off and then she starts to kind of choke. After trying to soothe her in other ways and failing, the boob goes in and she guzzles, but her whole body is still being shaken by pathetic little sobs (the kind you get when you've been crying heavily for ages) she does it at least once a day now, and its horrible. I'm hoping its part of the leap she is in, and not a new regular thing!

She went down perfectly tonight, no fuss at all, so fingers crossed for a good night.

Tomorrow is our last full day in Norfolk. Simons sister is meant to be coming down, but tbh I'm very pissed off with her since Isabelle's birth. You may remember the whole fiasco just before Izzy arrived when she wanted to stay with us the days I was being induced etc. well she ended up seeing Isabelle the day after she was born, and this is the first time since then, which is fair enough as flights are expensive.
But what pisses me off is that she NEVER (not even once) texts me to find out how Isabelle is. I asked Simon if she texts him, he said she did at the start but hasn't in ages to ask about Izzy. She just doesn't seem interested in finding out about her. I know she must hear through their parents, and everyone always makes the excuse that she's very busy at work (erm, I'm a teacher too I know exactly how busy it can be) but how long does it take to send a text once a week?
Also, she is super super crafty and as long as I've known her has always been making things for family and friends, from baby blankets to aprons to...well anything really! So we assumed she would make lots of cute bits for Izzy and love sending her stuff. If you remember we asked her to make the curtains and she didnt. Well she hasn't made a single thing for her, not during my pregnancy nor since she arrived.
Their mum makes excuses for her saying how busy she is, but I just can't believe how disinterested she is seeming. I know that she'd be upset if I said anything and probably doesn't even realise what she's (not) doing, but I am really not impressed with her at all. Simon has always been close to her, and even he is pissed off at how she's been acting. She only has one brother, and we only have one child...is it really that much to expect her to show some interest?

Rant over :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Good lord that was a mammoth post!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Haha don't worry about your mammoth post! I have posted enough of them, mainly of me moaning!! 

I'd be pretty p'd off too, I get annoyed when you think someone will make an effort but instead do the complete opposite. I have certain family members that have made no effort at all, no texts or phone calls... I'd have thought some may have wanted to visit, but haven't. I am sick of making the effort with these people, it's supposed to work both ways!! You'd think they would be the one to make the effort considering we are the ones with a baby!! I just don't get some people. 

Brittany, you have gone all out haven't you :) I don't ever bother with things like mugs ect as i am one of those types who like matching ones and end up throwing out the odd ones :p 

I don't know whether to bother getting my dad a card this year as it falls right in the middle of his holiday... Which he leaves for on Saturday and I reeeally don't want to go round tomorrow to drop one off for him to take away. Hmmm might get him a 'sorry it's late' Father's Day card for when he is back... If I remember lol


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Wow 8 siblings! Christmas must get expensive for you! lol! I'd love to have a big family like that though.

I know...I am AWFUL with clothes. I bought more today....and yesterday...:dohh: But like you said - he wears them all!!! So ... its fine!!! :haha: 

Places like Alton Towers are SO overpriced, its crazy! My sister takes her kids all the time to Peppa Pig world and I can't BELIEVE how expensive it is! I'm dreading Tyne getting to the age where he's asking to go to these places all the time!! eeek!
Hope you have fun though! i've never been - I'm like your Mum, I do NOT do big rides! lol.

As for being home all the time - I kind of know what you mean. I do like being at home but it can get a bit boring sometimes - but then I do have a fair few hobbies so I am usually entertained most of the day! 

You should definitely try to start up a hobby you enjoy that you can make a bit of money from. Thats exactly what I'm doing with the blogging - I absolutely love it!
Writing has always been my hobby ever since I was a child so blogging gives me the chance to write for an actual audience, and I get gazillions of freebies out of it - plus you get paid posts too, I've made £120 cash this week from blogging not including the free stuff I've had! 
I'm really hoping to be able to make a part time wage from it so that I won't need to go back to work once my maternity allowance ends. 

You could always give blogging a try if you like writing - I know you like a good freebie like I do! lol! 

Otherwise I'm sure there are lots of other things you can do that you might be able to make a bit of money from on the side.
Jon does ebay selling - and a friend of mine paints and decorates wooden letters and sells them online, she basically makes kids names for their nurseries etc. She does pretty well out of that.

*Fathers Day* - Awww that poem is soooooo sweet!!! The card idea is lovely! :D

I've gone way overboard with Fathers Day but OMG I'm so excited, I can't wait to give Jon his goodies!!!

Admittedly most of them are free for me to review on the blog, but still - its the thought that counts, right?! lol.

He's got some socks, a braun wet & dry shaver, car cleaning stuff, some toiletries, a personalised mug with his favourite pictures of me & Tyne on, a keyring with his favourite picture of me & Tyne on, and the three things I'm including pics of which are my absolute favourites!!!!! :D SO cute!!!

*Brittany* - sounds like you're really spoiling OH for fathers day! Yay how exciting!!!

*Sarah* - How is Isabelle settling now?! I hope it hasnt been too bad with her routine being messed up.

Tyne has been doing the exact same thing with the mega crying session at least once a day - is Izzy's usually around the same time every day? Tyne's is!
Its so horrible as there's just nothing I can do to soothe him - I just have to keep cuddling him and playing him his favourite song (I downloaded the Bloom FM app and he ADORES their lullaby channel - its like actual magic!!! I play it and he shuts up instantly!!!!! I recommend the app highly lol) and eventually he calms down and drops off.
Its like he gets SO tired but really struggles to be able to drop off to sleep.

I would be SO annoyed about the sister in law too :/ It must be hard not to say anything to her. Maybe Simon should casually drop a sly comment in to conversation some time?! I always think these people need to realise that their apparent lack of caring can be pretty hurtful.
Does she have any children? I wonder if maybe its some kind of jealousy?!

I'm experiencing that a lot from one of my supposed closest friends but thats a story for another time! :wacko:

*AFM * - My mother is CRACKING ME UP!!!! I swear she thinks shes in some sort of competition with me where Tyne is concerned - she is forever trying to second guess me everytime I do anything for him, he'll be crying and I'll give him his dummy and she'll insist that he's hungry or something.
She's always usually wrong but today she said he needed some water, so I gave him some and he took it - instead of just leaving it at that she had to say "See! I told you I was right. That poor baby must be so thirsty..." and then spent ten minutes telling Tyne what a poor little baby he was....AAAAAARGH!!!!

She has also been on my case all day, telling me that she thinks I have post natal depression!!! This is all because I didn't fancy going out for a walk with her this evening - she insists I "Never go anywhere". Errrm...NO! I go out with Jon & Tyne on every one of Jons days off, I just don't want to go anywhere with HER....

Its also because I didnt go out to the cinema as planned last night because Tyne was too unsettled - she cannot accept that I don't want to leave my extremely unsettled baby with her or anybody else. I know she has looked after plenty of babies and she'd know what to do, but its not the point - the point is I just didn't want to leave him upset, I wouldnt have enjoyed myself having walked out on a screaming banshee of a child - it does NOT mean I have post natal depression?!!!

I swear - we NEED to move NOW-ISH!!! My sister is viewing a property in Devon for us tomorrow morning which looks promising. PLEASE keep your fingers crossed for us!!! I need to be out of here and back to our own space again! Its been WAY too long :wacko:

Anyway - I'm leaving the pics of my favourite Fathers Day gifts for Jon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1400.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1402.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1024.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* sorry about your mum, it definitely sounds like the time has come for you guys to get back down to Devon and have some space! It's nice that she cares and is worried, and takes PND seriously, but insisting someone has it because they won't go to the cinema? I'm not sure the GP would take that particular incident as an indicator!
What app do you use to edit your pics? I downloaded a few, but none of them seem as good as the one you have. I love the cuff links, they are amazing!
His SIL isn't married and doesn't have kids. I can imagine in a way she is a bit jealous of what we have, as we are younger and are settled, have a house etc, but not to the point that she would purposefully ignore Isabelle. I'm never sure what's worse, if they don't make an effort on purpose and are therefore a total asshole (which I don't think is the case here) or if they don't make an effort simply because it never crosses their mind, which means she is never even thinking about Isabelle, and that upsets me.
Yes, Izzys fussy period is usually late afternoon- normally when people are visitin :dohh: I might give that app a go, give my boobs a break!

*Lauren* crap you reminded me that as well as sorting out a present for Simon, I also need to get one for my own dad from me and from Isabelle. Damn Father's Day!


----------



## MrsHippo

Aww you have the t-shirts I really like :) they are sooo cute! Also, been meaning to ask you, what do you use on your photos? They always look really good. Is it photoshop or something far less confusing lol??

Fancy your mum telling you that you have PND. She'd know if you did!! Not wanting to go out doesnt mean you have it!! And I have my fingers crossed for you!! Bet you can't wait to have a home as YOUR family!! And not having to tiptoe around other people. I'd hate it! I don't even like stopping over at other people's houses, never mind living with them. Don't know what I'd do! 

I can't believe how well you do with your blogging. I would do it but I wouldn't know what to talk about??? And I'd worry about boring people... :/


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I'm the same, I think my blog posts would just bore everyone! Hayley's a always so interesting and funny! I am neither of those things so wouldn't be very good at it!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Photo editing* - The App is called "A beautiful Mess" - its not a free one but its def worth the money! Its fab and soooo easy to use! It doesn't make collages though, I downloaded a seperate collage app which is literally just called "collages!" and I use them both together.

*Moving* - we REALLY do need to move. We've been saving money while we've been here and we have a nice little nest egg now, the only thing stopping is just how bloody awkward it is to arrange! :wacko:
Estate agents in Devon are absolutely useless - you turn up for a viewing and half the time the property is already let and they haven't bothered to let you know, so us going all the way from Liverpool to Devon - which means Jon taking the very little holiday he has left from work and us spending petrol money and having the stress of the journey (I HATE that journey at the best of times let alone with Tyne in the car too) - could end up being a complete waste of time even if we plan a load of viewings in advance.
Its such a nightmare. 

My sister is really unhelpful as she'll only view houses for us which are directly in the town she lives in - a really perfect property came up in Torquay last week but she wouldnt view it for us, even though it is literally 10 minutes drive from her, because "She doesnt drive to Torquay". :growlmad:

She viewed this property on Friday and said its exactly what we're looking for - so we put an application in. But typically they're the ONLY agency I've ever come across where its not a case of whoever pays first gets the property - oh no, this agency take applications of everybody who is interested and the landlord reads them and chooses.
So of course they're not going to choose us - the complicated people relocating from the other end of the country and obviously having to get new jobs!! They said they'd let us know next week but I'm not holding out any hope :(

At the moment I feel like we're going to be stuck here forever.

I mean - its not AWFUL and with me being so ill its been a godsend in many ways - my parents are away a LOT and when they're not away they're always at work, so we usually have the place to ourselves - but I just really want to get settled somewhere permanently instead of living out of boxes and having our stuff all in storage, and I want to be able to decorate a room for Tyne, etc.

*Blogging as a hobby* - Well like I say, I started it coz I LOVE writing so for me the worry of what to write about was never an issue - I enjoy just writing about whatever comes to mind! But a lot of bloggers don't blog for the writing - a lot of them just write reviews and nothing else!
Everybody does it differently. Its nice coz its a little community feel and you end up getting to know other bloggers - its nice. Plus the freebies are definitely a bonus! :D
And once you're sent products to review or paid to write an article then you are given the topic anyway, so you don't need to be imaginative on what to write about! :)
If you do decide to try it Lauren, I'm always happy to give you tips on starting up etc!


----------



## MrsHippo

Thank you :) I have been thinking about it and I have always enjoyed things like keeping diaries, writing short stories, leaving reviews and basically just talking about me :haha: I know you can't go in to blogging for money or freebies, you have to enjoy doing it. What I worry about it not having anything to say - if I have a couple of days where I haven't done anything or whatever, I can't exactly write about me doing nothing and that I have nothing to talk about. However, when we move I am planning on growing my own fruit and vegetables so I could use that as a topic, obviously being a parent as another. I am sure once I've started, it will become much easier. When I over think anything, I end up not doing it. I have to jump in head first!!

I was so tired last night, we were in bed for 10pm!! We were meeting my mum and co at 9am yesterday at Alton Towers - well, were supposed to! They arrived shortly after 10. They are ALWAYS late. But we got there nice and early, missed the queues and managed to get some breakfast :) When they arrived it had become really busy. My mum and Rhys looked after Beau for most of the day. Freya got to go on the little rides although it was quite dissapointing as since her last visit they increased the hight limits. So poor Freya couldn't go on the things she wanted :( I felt really sorry for her. But Adam and I went on the bigger rides with my sister and her OH. It was lots of fun :O) Towards the end of the day my stomach did start hurting a little so I didn't go on anything else. I am fine today though. I was a little guttered, The Smiler (new ride) had a three hour wait.....we were not willing to wait that long. The other big ones had at least half an hour but we go to the single riders queue, the wait is a fraction of the main one and we don't mind riding by ourselves. If we are lucky, we get to ride next to one another anyway. 

We took Beau in her puschair but my mum asked me to take the sling along too, so she isn't lying down all day. I didn't mind taking it along but with her being asleep I thought it wouldn't get used anyway. Well we went to meet them and my mum had Beau in the sling... I really didn't like it. To me, holding her in that seemed too personal. If that makes sense? All I wanted to do was see her or hold her but I couldn't as she was all wrapped up close to my mum. I wasn't expecting it to be a problem though. I kind of felt like she was the mum and not me..... I know my mum would never intentionally do anything which might make me uncomfortable. So I'm not annoyed with her or anything, I just wont be taking the sling out with me again unless I use it.

Don't have much more to report. Oh, that card I ordered arrived yesterday. It is really nice :) smaller than I thought, but still cute.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls :) 

So I decided to give the blogging thing ago and have set up my own :p https://mrshippoandme.blogspot.co.uk/ I am probably blabbering on a bit but I needed to start it off somehow lol. I have decided to keep my main home page open to anything but then created a seperate page for cleaning :) 

Blogging aside. Beau, poor thing, went three whole days without having a poop. Yesterday she was really unsettled and I think she had belly ache. This morning (her 4th day), it came...and ended up everywhere!! Since then she has been much better, sleeping again and overall, happier. Bless her. 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* yay for the blog! I can't wait to start reading it all. You two are making me want to start one now! Make sure you put the link in your signature like Hayley does.
Poor Beau, that does not sound like a pleasant experience for either of you. Glad to hear Alton towers was fun. I can see why you feel strange about your mum having Beau in the sling, especially as she didnt mention she was going to. But it's nice that she was able to snuggle up with her like that, and it allows Beau to get even closer to her granny.

*Hayley* ahhh I am a tramp and don't pay for apps! I have one of the collage ones, and do some bits on it, but because it was free they aren't as lovely as your pics of Tyne. Who, by the way, is just getting cuter all the time. I always maintain that my favourite type of boy babies are the ones who look like old men - your munchkin has that down to a tee! He's adorable, and the most fashionable kid on the planet! Grr about your sister not being helpful in finding a place. Once you sign a contract how long will it be until you get into a house? 
Things must be different in England as here its just whoever comes first to rent a house that gets it, and they just pay a set amount. We (my dad, mum, bro, sis and I) have several houses which we rent out, and I've never heard of having to apply in that way.
Also put a positive spin on it, a family might be a perfect choice for tenants as they are likely to be quiet and tidy!

I hope Brittany and Lindsey are ok?

*afm* well after being a nightmare on Saturday night and all day yesterday at my nephews birthday party, Isabelle has had a great day. Of course she starts being grizzly when Simon arrives home :dohh: but she had been awake for over an hour and was just tired. She naps in her bouncer, so when she is grumpy and trying to nod off I just sit with her and bounce her, pat her tummy etc. it can take a while, but she always nods off. Well, I left Simon to sort her so I could do the hoovering. What does he do? Lifts her out :dohh: so of course that led to another half hour of feeding her and putting her to sleep properly. Men! 

I sorted Father's Day :thumbup: tesco to the rescue! I got Simon a travel coffee mug and a t shirt, and a little tshirt for Isabelle to wear on Sunday that says 'wild about daddy'. I also got him a lovely card which says "2013- our first Father's Day together. Although I'm toot little to tell you myself, I already love you so much" I almost cried in the shop :blush: 
I then decided I'd do her hand and footprints today and put one inside his card. The one in his card is super, but the ones for the wall are a mess! Will have to redo them...


----------



## doggylover

Oh izzy is getting her jabs tomorrow. I know she is going to scream, and she is so loud I am petrified of it!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Me again :haha: Hayley how does Tyne like his wrist and foot finders? I know we talked about them when pregnant, and I saw him wearing them in one of your pics the other day so just bought some for Izzy (£5.99- bargain!) and just wondered how he gets on with them?


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, your getting as bad as me for the multiple posts :haha: 

I hope Isabelle's jabs go alright tomorrow. Adam is taking Beau to her next ones, I can't possibly put myself through it again lol. I'm terrible though, I hated taking pup for her injections and I refused to get her chipped due to the size of the needle. I definitely worry waay too much!! 

Beau has some wrist rattles, they are really cute. I'll get a photo up of her soon wearing them. She doesn't take much notice though, she prefers things being up above her head or right infront of her. 

Yey for tescos!! That card sounds really nice :) 

I'm like you with not paying for apps. Until very recently my phone was 'unlocked' but it desperately needed updating so that loses it, needed to re-do it but couldn't be bothered. Today I did something I thought I'd never do - pay for an app haha!! I brought that one you have Hayley, a beautiful mess. I tried looking everywhere for something similar and free but I found nothing. I just wanted something quick and easy to use and that fit the bill. I have photoshop but I'm still learning how to use it. I need a drawing tablet for it really but the good ones are so expensive...I can think of other things to spend my money on! 

As for the blog. You should give it a go too. The main reason I decided to go for it was because I have so much time on my hands now and I sit on the internet for hours a day doing and looking at bob all. I may as well do something productive. I'm trying to find ways of getting more interest. I'll share it on Facebook once I have added a bit more to it. At the moment I have only 4 posts and no followers lol :( once I get more interest I'm thinking about hosting a competition. Hopefully that will bring more interest and followers.


----------



## doggylover

Oh I am TERRIBLE for sitting online all day :/ I actually have a pile of books waiting to be read and I LOVE reading, but keep saying "oh I don't have the time" yet I have time to faff around on the Internet all day! 

You have at least one follower now ;) 

Simon is coming with me tomorrow. He is very calm and collected so he will be fine, while I'm a sobbing wreck in the background. I don't think I've dreaded anything so much!


----------



## MrsHippo

You sound just like me! I have so many books I was hoping to read while I was off but I haven't even looked at one, never mind read it! And if its not that, I'll have stuff that needs doing and I'll think to myself ''I'm too busy today'' ... Yet all I'm doing is sitting on the laptop!!

Since I've had Beau I seem to have lost everything I was ever good at too. Like cooking - OMG I can't even make mash potato at the moment!! Our 'mash' earlier was more like potato soup!! What is wrong with me!! Lol

And yey for following me :D


----------



## linzylou

I am okay! Just busy! Every time I try to reply to this thread, I get interrupted. 

I'm typing from the backseat of the car as we head off on our first trip. We're spending a few days at the cabin (my birthday's on Wednesday) and this will be Sarah's first night away from home. We have plans to shop, fish, hike, and enjoy the outdoors. I hope it goes well.

I also went to my first mommy meet up at the science center downtown. Sarah and I braved traffic, one-way streets, parking garages, elevators, public bathrooms, a crowded cafeteria, and screaming children. She somehow managed to take a nap in the midst of it all. Even though most of the other kids were older, it was still nice to get out and socialize. 

Sarah had her 2 month checkup at 11.5 weeks. She weighs 13.7 lbs and is 24" long (90th percentile for height and weight). She screamed during her vaccines, was smiley again for a couple of hours, and then fussed for about an hour before bed. I'm glad we don't have to do that again for a while.

I'll definitely follow those of you with blogs! Sorry this is so short. Sarah has been catnapping lately (but sleeping better at night) so I haven't had as much free time.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Aww my collage app was free too, its not a bad one. It is literally just called "collages" though so prob hard to find in the app store!!

Aww thanks! hehe! I think Tyne is super cute but obv I am biased - he does SO look like a little old man, hehe!

As for the renting thing - I'm not sure how long it'll be from signing a contract to moving in, it totally depends on the place.
This house we applied for isn't available to move in to until mid July which suits us fine but sometimes they want you to move in within a week. 

Usually it works that way here too - whoever pays the deposit first gets the place! But this particular agency work things differently - sodding typical!!!

I'm not holding out too much for it, but quietly crossing my fingers as you never know.

If we don't get it though I think I'll have to go down to Devon the next time my parents go to visit my sister, and do some viewings myself in person - it will be a nightmare as it will mean me & Tyne sleeping in my sisters living room for a week, and I hate her fiance, but it will at least get the problem solved - IF there is anything decent on the market when we go!

Aww your Fathers Day gifts sound lovely! I still need a card - was that one from Tesco?
The footprints idea sounds FAB!!!

Eeek I hope Izzy (and you!!!) are ok with the jabs tomorrow. They're not fun at all, but fingers crossed it all goes well.

As for the foot & wrist finders - we only got them out yesterday as Tyne has started to interact much more with the toys on his gym and stuff now, so we thought he'd like them but to be honest I don't think he's even noticed they're there!! lol! He hasn't looked at them once, but then he still can't really control his arms and legs at will - they're still flailing around everywhere!!
But I'm gonna keep using them anyway lol.

Let me know how Izzy gets on with hers!

*Lauren* - I've sent you an FB message about some bloggy things and invited you to some FB blogger groups :D

Have you had a letter through about Beau's next jabs yet? I haven't had mine through, they said he'd need them 4 weeks from his last ones.

The Beautiful Mess app is really good isn't it?! I love it coz its so effective but so bloody easy to use!! lol. 

Your day at the theme park sounded fun, i'm sorry you felt weird about the sling though. I don't blame you, I can see how that would feel a bit strange for you.

*Lindsey* - Glad you and Sarah are ok! I hope you enjoy your little break and your first Mummy birthday! :)

Glad Sarah's check up went so well! Am I the only person who has no comprehension at all of what these Centile Charts mean?!! I absolutely do not understand them!

*AFM* - Not much to report on today really! We've stopped looking for interesting and nice places to take Tyne as we've discovered that his idea of a fun day out is to sit in a trolley and be pushed around a supermarket - he absolutely loves it and just giggles away the whole time!!!! SO we'll be doing that a lot in future lol.

We used his Snuza a few nights ago - and had a false alarm!!! Can you beleive that?! The first time we used it! It was fine all night but it went off in the morning, we both nearly died!!! He was wide awake when it went off so there was absolutely nothing wrong with him but geeeez I can live without scares like that :wacko:


----------



## MrsHippo

Nice to hear from you Lindsey :) glad your all well. Enjoy you break and your birthday!! 

Hayley, I was told I had to make the appointment for her second injections. I made it when I took her about her eye. It's on the 28th. I'd ring them! 

So it's Cornwall in a few days and now I'm not looking forward to it at all :( I've been looking at the weather and its supposed to be raining the WHOLE weekend :'( the weather is nicer here in Nottingham. So I'm going to drive 7 hours to spend a weekend indoors.... Which will most likely just be the caravan as everything there is outdoorsy. Then to make it worse I find out that Adam is paying £56 to go to a nightclub in Ibiza - 56!!! So not only does he get to go and piss about and spend a fortune on nightclubs, he gets nice hot weather (as ive seen the weather on fb that one of the other lads posted) and I get to spend time in shit weather, with our baby, doing faf all!! :cry:


----------



## doggylover

So I jumped on the band wagon as well and started a wee blog (link in my sig). I've lots of ideas for wee bits and bobs, but I'm sure that nobody will actually read it and care :haha: 
Annoyingly, it's really hard to edit from my iPad, and Simon takes the laptop to work everyday, so it will be a bit hit and miss as to what I can do I think eg it's very difficult to upload pics from the iPad.

Lindsey I hope you guys have a great trip! I'm sure Sarah will be fine away from home - Isabelle was better than when she's at home lol!

Hayley I can't believe the snuza gave you a false alarm!!!! What are the odds that the first time you use it that happens. I bet you won't be using it anytime again soon. 

Lauren I didn't realise that you were going away so soon, I remember you mentioning it a few times when we were pregnant and it seemed like forever away! Cornwall is definitely crap in the bad weather, but hopefully just being somewhere different will let you have a break, even if you are stuck inside. And £56 is RIDICULOUS for a nightclub!!! What the hell is in it?!

Afm: Isabelle had her jabs. I actually sobbed, with tears dripping down onto her. I'm sure the dr thought I was bananas! She's really fussy now :( I managed to get her to sleep, and even transferred into her bouncer, but then I coughed and she woke up again and started screaming. Note to self: never cough again.


----------



## MrsHippo

Yey Sarah!! I'll join shortly... Currently dealing with a mardy Beau lol. I love that babygrow issabelle is wearing in her bouncer, I love that design but don't have any!! 

I'll post properly later x


----------



## doggylover

Thanks, my aunt bought them from next for us, a pack of three of the most gorgeous babygros I have ever seen!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Right, I can do something now :)

Sarah, I am so jealous of your blog. It seems so much better than mine lol :( but I can't see an area to follow you.....?? 

Beau is a little madam at the moment, for some reason she hates being put down. I'll be holding her and she will get a tad ratty so I put her on her beanbag or something and she will scream! Same if I lie her down on the bed to change her or whatever. She best not becoming clingy!! 

So sorry to hear about the injections though :( and don't worry about crying as I was doing the same. It was horrible!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh sorry about beau, it so tough when they are like that. Pop her in her pram and take her for a walk so she'll nod off and hopefully stay asleep when you get back?!

Don't be silly about your blog- the post you did today was great, I love how honest you were and its totally true. I was meant to go to the pet shop today but at half 12 I thought I would just wait for izzy to wake up so I could change and feed her. It's half 2 and I'm still waiting. So I'm just watching crappy tv, and surfing the web. I can't wait until Isabelle is bigger and DOES STUFF!! That said, if I get no time to myself I moan, too much time and I moan! 

Isabelle slept 8hrs last night!!! Not as good as Tynes stretch (from what I read on fb!) but she slept 8.45-4.45 and then 5.15-7.15 so it was great!! I'm sure it was just her vaccinations though so I won't expect the same tonight!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - I got a letter through about Tyne's imms today! Ours are the 27th June. Eeek! :/

Aww Cornwall can still be fun I'm sure, its your first little holiday with Beau - think of it that way! Make sure you do fun things and take loads of photos, and fill her baby book with details of her "first holiday" and make Daddy sodding feel bad that he missed it coz he was busy getting ripped off in nightclubs in Ibiza!! :thumbup:

*Sarah* - Yay for blogging! I love your style of writing, you're a natural Mrs!!! 

Make sure you add Google Friend Connect and/or Networked Blogs and Bloglovin so that people can follow you! :D I can invite you to the facebook Mummy blogger group if you like?
Its a great place to get followers, make bloggy friends, get tips and advice and post your articles for comments.

Aww I'm sorry Isabelle's jabs were so upsetting :( 

*Blog Secrets* - don't forget not to tell any of the girls on the blogger groups about my secret media request website! Those bitches keep all their secrets to themselves, I ain't sharing mine!! I only told you girls coz you're nice!! lol.

*AFM* - You've prob all seen on FB but Tyne slept through the night for the second time last night!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know its not quite as good as some of your babies are doing but hey, for Tyne its AMAZING!!! lol.

Also - he's learning to control his arms more and its soooo cute! If I hold my palm up, he puts his palm on mine and kind of slow high 5s me!! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been slacking in this thread since I've been spending a lot of my free time reading, watching movies, or sleeping. Aiden seems to be going through a growth spurt so I've been really tired and grumpy lately.

*Sarah* - Cloth is so addicting isn't it? I've actually been looking at diapers myself but I blamr DH since he's the one telling me we need more. I think he is starting to get a bit of an addiction himself. :haha:

Sorry about your SIL. :hugs: 

*Hayley* - Really hope you're able to find your own place soon. I know my mom gets on my nerves after being with her for a day. I can't imagine having to be with her all the time. Especially since my mom seems to behave a bit like your mom with the competition thing. She actually told me last weekend that she loves Aiden more than me!! I wonder if our mother's have any idea how they come off with their behavior/comments.

Awesome Father's day gifts for Jon. You really went all out for him. :)

*Lauren* - Glad you had a great time at Alton Towers. I love amusement parks, it seems like it's been forever since DH and I have been to one. 

Sorry you didn't like your mom using the sling. I always find it interesting what stuff ends up bothering us since some of the stuff we don't expect to does.

*Lindsey* - Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great time at the cabin!

*AFM* - Aiden had his 2 month pedi appointment last night. He now weighs 9 lbs, 14 oz and is 22 1/4 inches long. He also had his vaccines which I hated. I thought DH would stand by Aiden so I wouldn't have to watch but he didn't so I stood by Aiden so I could rub his shoulders and do my best to comfort him while he was getting his shots. He did great with the rotovirus vaccine which was just a liquid he had to drink. The shots on the other hand were awful. I was holding my breath waiting for his reaction. I actually thought we were going to get through them without any tears since he didn't even seem to notice the needle at first but that only lasted a couple seconds because then he started screaming. The worst was when he looked up at me with tear filled eyes like he was asking me why I was letting the nurse hurt him. That just broke my heart and so I started tearing up then. I was able to hold it together better then I expected though. I just kept telling myself Aiden needs me to be strong because if I'm a hysterical mess then that is probably going to make the whole thing more scary for him. Afterwards I cuddled him and he calmed down rather quickly and by the time we were out of the office he was asleep. About 10 minutes after getting home though he woke up so I changed him and he probably cluster fed for 2-3 hours. Not sure whether the vaccines contributed to that or the growth spurt I think he's having. Last night was one of the worst nights with him sleeping, he was so noisey that I spent a lot of time awake. So this is yet another day where I'm tired and grumpy.

In other news, I've been having AF like cramping so I'm thinking the witch is on her way. Go figure, I end up being stuck with AF while EBFing. I guess that will make planning for TTC #2 a little better. We're thinking March 2014 at the earliest. :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Brittany* - Thanks! I hope we get too move soon too. My mum has been much better lately but she still irks me at least once a day - today she's taken to telling me not to pick Tyne up in a certain way and telling me off for calling him silly nicknames (We have different senses of humour! I joke around and call him things "Meat head" - she doesnt see the humour and has a go at me for being mean!)

I'm glad Aiden is doing so well at his check ups. Well done for staying strong for his imms! :) Bless him. They dont have to drink anything for the injections here, how on earth do they get a little baby to drink something?! Is it in a bottle?

I've been meaning to ask - what does AF stand for? *dummy!*

Also - HEY we might end up pregnant together again! Our plan is to start TTC #2 around March 2014 too!!! hehe! :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I think af means period... Aunt flow or something?? 

I can't believe you girls are taking about baby number 2 already lol. I'm not planning on having anymore - might change my mind one day in the future but not anytime soon. 

Brittany sorry to hear your getting signs of your period starting. I am on the pill now, can't remember what it's called (I'm in the bath ATM and don't fancy getting out to check!!) but it's supposed to be the equivalent of the injection. My doctor said I will either have a very light period or no period whatsoever while I'm on it as you don't take a break. Which I'm happy with. 

Hayley, yeah I'm going to go all out on the 'beau's first holiday' thing. He should feel bad about going away!! 
Also, I won't say anything to the bloggers group. If I'm honest I probably won't speak to them anyway unless I'm commenting on one of their posts. Even though I've opened up to you bunch, normally I keep to myself. Anyhoo, I didn't even realise you had a website?? Obv I knew about the Alan sugar thing but that's it. Have I missed something lol?? 
And yey for Tyne being good at night :) for about a week Beau started waking up between 3 and 4. Which I didn't mind but I kinda liked the 8 til 8 thing :) although last night she slept until 8. 

Beau has been super cute just recently. When we talk to her... Well, baby talk... She talks back!! And smiles when she does it. Oh and earlier, I was hoovering the bedroom while she was on her beanbag in the living room minding her own business, sucking her hand (I kept poking my head round to make sure she was ok).. Well I walked in once i had finished and she just smiled at me and started cooing which almost made my heart melt. It felt as though she was genuinely happy to see me :) so I had to pick her up and give her a cuddle.


----------



## I Love Lucy

AF = Aunt Flow which is another name for a period. It took me forever to figure out all the abbreviations on this site so don't feel dumb, Hayley.

The rotovirus vaccine was given in a medicine dropper. He was doing a good job swallowing it himself but some babies will spit it back out in which case they need to put the dropper in the side of the cheek so they have no choice but to swallow it.

It's exciting thinking about TTC #2 but it scares me at the same time. I think DH is more excited to get started then I am which I was not expecting at all. I was originally thinking in the summer next year but DH suggested winter this year! I think we'll probably meet in the middle with spring but it's going to depend on how things are going at that point on when we'll actually start TTC. I definitely don't want to be dealing with MS on Aiden's first birthday so don't want to start too soon in case we fall pg right away again. Ugh, I don't even want to think about dealing with MS while I have Aiden to take care of and all the other things I hated about pregnancy. It's definitely keeping all broody feelings away.

Lauren, that is so cute that Beau talks back to you. I love when Aiden and I have our "conversations".


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren*Isabelle does a lot of the talking at the minute too, it's amazing :kiss: and don't worry, I leave Isabelle alone in a room in her bouncer all the time when I'm doing things. Usually with two dogs lounging too! 

*Ttc#2* are you kidding me?! We still haven't even had sex yet :rofl: so it would need to be an immaculate conception the way things are going!! 
I don't even know when we will start. It took us a year to conceive Isabelle, so I plan for it to take that long again. I would like to get back to work for a while to restock the savings that we will use this year, but then again if I can't find another teaching job I think we'd be better doing it sooner rather than later. It's something that we need to think about carefully, but not until well into next year!!! We do want at least three though, but we have plenty of time, touch wood!

*Blog followers*: I managed to add networked blogs, and will have a look at the others. So many gadgets, my mind is half fried!!! 

*Brittany*: I wish Simon would tell me we need more cloth!! I would happily buy more! But I think we probably have enough now :( if money was no object I would buy many, many more - I think I'd hit the 100 mark easily!!!!
Sorry that af is on the way :( I am also counting on ebf keeping it away for a while. It's too much hassle :haha: unless you are ttc then it's kind of a big thing, but as I said we won't be ttc for a while yet!

*Rotavirus*: I think my dr was saying yestday about it, but I was fretting so much that I didn't take it in. They will give her whatever they give her when we go! 

*Afm*: Isabelle was super sleepy today, I guess a side effect of her imms? So we didn't do much at all,then when we went to my mums for dinner she woke up and was grumpy as anything. I'm worried that my family think she is a holy terror as she always seems to be grumpy when they see her :( they don't get to see her best side.

Also, my BIL took some pics of us and Isabelle a few weeks ago and OH MY GOD. I am so fat in them, it's horrific. My face is ENORMOUS :cry: I hoped we'd get some nice ones, but I hate any that I am facing the camera in :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh and Hayley I'd love an invite to the fb group, and of course I won't mention your trade secret ;)


----------



## MrsHippo

I need to get this off my chest!! I apologise in advance. 

So Adam has left today for Ibiza. Before he left he goes 'will you be ok?' -then I burst in to tears. No I will not be ok!!! He is out on the piss all weekend paying fucking 56 pounds to get in to a pissing night club and I will be stuck in a caravan, in the rain, being a mum. Does he get it? No!! He starts with the old 'why didnt you tell me this months ago' - I f*ing did!!!! Last time we had this conversation - straight after he paid and then a few weeks ago!!!!! Is he forgetting he was part of that??? THEN told me I am crazy. Then he ''felt bad'' ...then started telling me I need a break with my friends. WHAT FRIENDS???? They don't give two shits about me at the moment and have made zero effort to see me.... well, speak to me!!!! 

Then to top it all off I see on facebook, his friends going on about how ''this is where it starts'' and so on. 

Annnnnd to put the cherry on the cake. Weather is still saying RAIN all weekend where I will be driving 7 hours to go to. I don't even know why I am bothering going. 

God, if I havent felt shit enough for the last couple of weeks - today has to be the worst!!!!!

At this very moment. I hate my life :cry: :cry: :cry: Beau is the only thing good thing in my life at the moment. :cry::cry:


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: Lauren I'm so sorry you're feeling so crap. I know how much you've been dreading Adam going away (and seriously, where was he when you discussed this before?? Must have had his earplugs in?!) and the weather being crappy for you break is just a kick in the teeth. 
If it helps any, as a geography teacher, I hold little stock in what the weather forecast says :shrug: 

And my friends are pretty shit too. Even the one who also just had a baby. It's always me asking her if she wants to do something, to the point where I feel like I'm pestering her. None of the others make any effort - I've had to invite THEM over to me for lunch on Saturday. I know I didn't see them a lot before Isabelle was born, but because I worked so far away I had no time during the week to do anything :shrug: 

I think a lot of us have realised how shitty our friends are. Since they aren't ready for kids they aren't interested in us and ours. What awesome friends....


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Baby Number 2* - I am DREADING the thought of being pregnant again, I absolutely HATED it and like Brittany said - the idea of all that extreme morning sickness all day with a baby to look after too?! UGH!
But...I like the idea of a) having kids close together in age so they have a play mate b)getting all the stages out of the way together - it'll be like a little baby production line! Potty train Tyne, then potty train number 2....all done! Tyne starts school, number 2 starts school - all done!! I hate the idea of doing it like my sister has where shes FINALLY done with all the bed wetting, has them both off to school - and then shes starting back at the beggining again!

And c) most importantly - I'm 31!! :/ If I want more, I need to do it NOW!!!!

Our plan is TTC #2 just after Tyne's 1st birthday - coz lets face it, we were lucky last time but this time it could be a year or more!! If we have a girl - we'll stop at 2 coz I don't like the idea of having boy, girl, girl incase Tyne feels left out among too many girls (ALL girl cousins too!) and I don't like the idea of having boy,girl,boy coz it feels all mixed up!

If we have another boy, then we'll TTC #3 in 2015 - coz I think boy, boy, girl is nice coz the girl will be the baby and have 2 big brothers to look after her - and 3 boys is nice coz they will all be friends! :D hehe! I gave it all FAR too much thought - Jon just nodded along!!!

*Lauren* - The website thing is how I get a lot of products to review. You send out media requests and brands offer you products to review! Its www.responsesource.com
But you need a little following and a few sample reviews first just of products you've bought yourself etc, so they can see your reviewing style!

Aww I'm sorry you're feeling so low. Don't be hard on yourself though, I think you were bound to feel like this when Adam left - you've been dreading it for so long, it was definitely going to be hard for you and it doesn't sound like he's handling the situation very well at all. 

I know its SO bitchy but if I were you I would avoid his contact while hes away - no answering phonecalls, no texting back. He chose to go away and leave you both, let him sodding worry that something might have happened to you while he's buggered off!!! I know its cruel but I would do it coz I'm a bitter twisted cow like that :haha:

I'm sure once you get to Cornwall you'll have fun. :hugs:

*Brittany* Aunt flo makes sense! ha! Doh!

Jon is way more excited about TTC #2 than me too, isnt it weird?!! He is always talking about wanting another one! I think its coz he just wants the sex since I cannot be bothered atm lol!

*Sarah* - I've added you to the FB group. I hope Isabelle is ok today?
Aww I'm sure the photos arent as bad as you think. I know how you feel though - my face has BALLOONED since pregnancy :/

*AFM* - Tyne slept through again, 3rd night now! woohoo!!! :D

I started my baby weight diet today at last - its not going well, I'm frigging STARVING!!!!!! lol.

In other news, my mother is DOING MY BRAIN IN!!! :wacko: She has been home all day, I have had loads of blogging to do all day (paid posts!) - she knows this. 
Tyne has refused sleep ALL day - each time he finally asleep - she WOKE HIM UP!!! Either by deciding she wanted to take him out in his pram (he always wakes up when he comes home) or just be generally being loud and annoying, picking him up out of his bouncer, etc.

So I have literally not had a minute to myself all day because each time she woke him, she only wanted him for 5 minutes then handed him back to me.

And then - at literally 8 pm on the DOT (Jon finishes work at 8 and is home by ten past) - she comes and takes Tyne off me to "give me a break" :growlmad:

WHY take him just as Jon is coming home anyway?!!!! WHY not "Give me a break" at any other point during the day when there was nobody else here?!!!
WHY take him now when I don't need you and when his Dad might want him?!

Plus of course now when I'm moaning to Jon about my hard day and how Ive had no time to myself, I look like a sodding liar coz she's got him and he probably thinks shes had him all day!!

ARGH!!!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Friends are shit! 

Hayley, sorry to hear about your mum. I'd be p*d off too. I'm sure some people purposely try and wind us up!

If I'm not all upset as it is. I just realised that I never gave him his Father's Day card :( so it messes up the whole 'you've been my daddy for X amount of days' thing.... :'(


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, don't feel bad about that, he chose to go away on his first Father's Day, so tough luck! Plus, he'll never know ;)

Hayley, I can only imagine living with my mm when I have Isabelle :shock: so I can only imagine you annoyance, all of that sounds like stuff mine would do (eg yesterday at her house Isabelle is crying. I said "she's tired" my mum "she doesn't look tired" and takes her outside (?!) it took half an hour to get her to stop crying and go to sleep after she started squealing when outside. So what does my mum decide? Well, she told my dad last night that Izzy is getting "very petted" on me ie clingy. Erm...firstly a nine week old can't be clingy. I'm the only person she really knows and cares about! Secondly, even if she is clingy to me...so what?! I'm her mother!
I don't think they get that their version of help is often not helpful.
Thanks for add to the fb group. I also bookmarked that website you used. I need a lot more on my blog and a lot more followers before I think about that though!

Do you lot go to any baby groups? I don't know if we talked about this before? Well, I want to go to baby sensory, and there are a few near me but I chose one on a Friday. I have emailed them and phoned the two numbers twice, left messages, and no response. It annoys me so much! How can you expect to run a business like that?!?!
So I'm just turning up. It says "visitors welcome but please phone in advance to reserve a space" well if you answered your bloody phone I would!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh seriously, my mum was just on the phone telling me she needs to come and see Isabelle more because she needs to get used to other people, and have a close bond. I jokingly said "yes so she's not too clingy..." And my mum said, deadly seriously, "exactly. Twice yestday she was handed to you and just stopped crying"

What do you expect?!?! I'm her mother! And also, total rubbish. She screams just as loudly when I hold her as anyone else. I often worry that she isn't attached enough to me when I can't settle her when she's crying!

Honestly the woman is insane.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh no! I tell you what, I don't envy your relationships with your mothers!! I'm glad mine lets me get on with what I want to do and how I want to do it but same time, is always there when I need advice. 

So, I was up at 6:00... After only 3 hours straight sleep. I couldn't sleep for the life of me, beau became really snuffly around 2am and couldn't breath so was crying. I had to get her up to use saline drops then gave her some milk. Good job I have a couple of cans of redbull lol!! Don't think I can endure the huge journey I have without it!! 

Feeling a bit better today though. Hayley, I'll be keeping contact to a minimum. He should feel bad about leaving us... It's not fair. Anyway, he never sorted out roaming on his phone so can only use FaceTime and text when connected to wifi. I sent him details on how to turn it on from abroad but he'll only get that when back in a wifi area. But I want him to feel like HE missed out, not me. So I'm determined to have a nice time. Rain or no rain. 

Do today we will be using the seat bit of Beau's pushchair!!! We took her out in her carrycot yesterday and I felt really sorry for her. 1. She looks too big for it now and 2. She likes looking around and sitting up. She can't do that lying down :( it's currently at my mums so I've asked Charlotte to pick it up on the way here. 

I bumped in to our neighbour yesterday (one who lives below us, has been there as long as we have) and he goes 'I hear your moving, will be sad not seeing you all around anymore' :( if everyone was like him, we wouldn't be in such a rush to move!!! 

Oh and OMG I found THE cutest little Marc Jacob shoes and rain coat and rain hat for Beau yesterday!! When I get on the laptop next week I will so be showing you!! 

Well I'll prob not be on all weekend, depends on signal and stuff where we are. If I don't, hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Sarah* - Ugh sounds like your Mum and mine are very similar! Why do they have to second guess everything we say?!
I swear its like my Mum just can't STAND me being right about anything with the baby, its like she has much more baby knowledge so she always has to second guess what I say - if I say he's tired she says he's not, if I say he's thirsty she says hes not. Etc etc.

My mum makes similar comments about Tyne being too clingy to me, too. I'm SICK of having the "Babies this young can't be clingy" conversation with her. I'm wasting my breathe.
But like you say - even if he IS clingy to me, so frigging what?! I'm his MUM!!!! I swear its jealousy that he's not clingy to her!!!

I haven't joined any baby groups yet - mostly because I'm hoping we'll be moving back to Devon soon so I don't want to go to a group and get to know people here if I'm just going to be moving. But I def want to join some in Devon!

Let us know how baby sensory is, its sounds good! How annoying about the organisers though :/

*Lauren* - Hope you and Beau have a lovely time in Cornwall!

OMG I can't beleive Beau is moving into her pushchair seat already!! I can't imagine Tyne being ready for that for a while! He's still got miles of space in his basket - I can't imagine him being able to hold his up straight in the pushchair, it always lops to the side after a minute or so! lol.

Let us know what you got up to in Cornwall!

*AFM* - More run ins with the Mother this weekend!! 

Tyne had a bad few hours yesterday afternoon/evening - he just kept REALLY screaming for ages, and it seemed like he was in pain. He'd be wanting cuddles a lot and be sitting quite solemn (he's usually very playful and smiley) and then he'd suddenly scream as though something was hurting him.
He was drooling loads, and when I gave him his bottle or dummy he was really chewing on the teet - so I thought he must be starting to teethe :(
I felt his gums and couldnt feel anything much but they did feel quite hard - and there are a few little white specks that I can see in there.

I sent Jon to the pharmacy and he got some teething gel - in the meantime my Mum came in, and started insisting that he's not teething! Saying his cheeks would be red and he'd have a high temperature and he's FAR too young etc.
Ugh she drives me mad!!! I mean - maybe he's not teething but its her attitude, like she has to act like I'm SO stupid for even thinking it and insisting that I can't possibly be right - I know somebody whose son is only 6 weeks old and she's been told by a Dr that he's teething already so its not like its impossible to teethe at 11 weeks?!

They're going away on Tuesday for a week, I am literally counting the days coz she is cracking me up atm!

Tyne has been sleeping well all week which is nice - he went 6 hours straight last night, woke and had a bottle at 6:45 and then went back to sleep again until 9:45 - lovely! :happydance:

Aww his laughing is REALLY coming on too! I was bouncing him on my knee last night singing nursery rhymes and he started REALLY chuckling away - its the cutest sound ever!!
Then Jon started doing "Round and round the garden" and he was in fits of giggles!! Everytime Jon said the first word of the song he started laughing away, like he knew exactly what was coming! SO cute!
I love that he's starting to play and interact loads!


----------



## doggylover

Aww Hayley I'm so jealous of his giggles!!! 

Mothers :growlmad: if I had to live with mine I'd go mad! She's not so bad though, she just cares and I know that what she meant was that she's worried I don get a break from Isabelle- I don't want a break though! Ok sometime yeah it'd be nice not to be so relied on (usually on a bad day!) but I am a control freak and don't want anyone else looking after her. 

So crappy friends alert: 
Ha my friends round and I am now in tears. When my other friend was here and had her baby they didn't even look sideways at Isabelle (apart from one of them) they just ignored her. And then I pick up from the conversations that they make an effort to go and see my friends baby all the time, and they go for lunch etc. none of them ever invite me or ever make an effort. I'm so sick of it. I don't have that many friends (like 6) but I am sick of these four just making no effort with me. And I'm upset that they clearly don't have any issue with babies in general, they just don't want to see mine.


----------



## doggylover

Also, should have said Lauren I hope you have a good time in Cornwall and the weather isn't too awful!! At least you have your sis to help you with Beau if you're stuck inside all the time.

Baby sensory: I have to say I loved the class yesterday! I was sure Isabelle would sleep through it, or get really grumpy, need fed etc, but not at all! It was an hour and ten mins, and apart from the last ten mins, she was wide awake. We did some songs and played with things that make different noises/different textures etc. although she didn't interact much of course, but she was paying attention to everything going on around us, and after 30mins of structured time there was a 'free play' and I thought she would definitely start to get grumpy then, but she was happy as anything! Just the last ten mins or so when she was exhausted from the sensory overload and she started to fuss a bit. I gave her a feed, but she did about three sucks and fell asleep.

So would definitely recommend it. They have them all over the uk https://www.babysensory.com is the 'official' website for the different places.


----------



## linzylou

Well, our time at the cabin was great. Sarah was the perfect traveler, slept well, etc. Since we've been home our nights have been awful! Waking 4x a night. I had some errands to run yesterday and Seth volunteered to watch her...and he let her nap a total of 7 hrs! So needless to say, she was not tired last night. She was screaming in her rocker so I put her in the crib for a minute and voila, she was content! I've decided to make the transition to crib cold turkey. She's been spending awake time playing in her crib for the past two weeks so it's not totally foreign. Last night was still rough (I will not allow CIO) but I've decided to stick with it as she generally does not seem comfortable in the rocker any more. Seth is out with friends tonight so we'll see how night #2 in the crib goes. She's a lot more tired today (as am I!). Wish us luck.


----------



## linzylou

The crib is looking like a success. Night #2 she was doing 3 hour stretches, and last night she did a 4 hour one. No fussing at all. I'm feeding her and then lying her down awake with a paci, shushing her and patting her, and she's out. She's even sleeping later, and I think it's because her legs aren't squished like they were in the rocker. I can't wait until we're back up to 5-7 hour stretches! I'm really happy because I had so much anxiety about this transition but it hasn't been as bad as I thought.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah - I think it helps that one of my DH's friends sisters makes cloth diapers so he doesn't mind spending money on cloth since it's going to someone he knows. Though bumgenius has new prints and I'm in love with the Irwin print so I went ahead and bought it. It should be arriving today so I'm excited. Who would of thought cloth diapers could be so addictive! :haha:

Aiden was so grumpy and fussy for almost a week after his shots so Isabelle's grumpiness could definitely be a side effect from those.

I haven't done any baby groups. I feel like I've barely had any time to do anything for myself since Aiden has been born with all the Indiana trips and the in-laws hounding me to do this and that. Really glad the baby sensory group was so enjoyable though. I'll have to look and see if I can find something similar around here to try with Aiden

Your mother would also drive me nuts. Sounds like she is jealous that Isabelle is so comforted by you and not her. 

Lauren - First off, :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I swear men just tune out anything they don't want to hear. My DH is the same when I complain about him wanting to sit and play his xbox all day while I take care of everything with Aiden. Hopefully the weather where you're going doesn't end up being bad and you can have a nice time.

Hayley - Sounds like we're planning about the same thing as far as gender goes. We're hoping #2 is a girl and then we will most likely stop at 2. If we have another boy we will probably try again about a year after #2 is born for #3 in hopes that, that one will be a girl. Of course, we wouldn't mind at all having 3 boys but we think it would be nice to have a girl too but we're only willing to try 3 times. :haha:

Sorry about your mother as well. At least she'll be leaving soon so you can get a break from her.

Also, I have been noticing the exact same behavior with Aiden this past week. MIL even said he had the white spots in his mouth which I guess are tooth buds. I have read that babies can get their first teeth anywhere between 3 to 6 months and in some cases babies can have teething symptoms for 2 to 3 months before a tooth even appears. 

So cute about Tyne laughing. I can't wait for Aiden to laugh. 

Lindsey - Glad to hear things are going well with the transition to the crib. I'm trying to have Aiden in his crib more but he will basically start crying as soon as his mobile stops going. Thinking we still have awhile before we'll be moving him in there permanently. DH doesn't seem to mind the idea of CIO but I am not okay with it.

AFM - Went out for a little bit by myself Saturday since DH had the day off. I really enjoyed having some me time but my trip out ended very badly since I got into a car accident. It was entirely my fault and I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing. My GPS fell off the windshield so I started fumbling around with that and ended up rear ending a guy at a stop light. Thankfully we were both okay and neither of our cars are damaged but I just feel stupid for messing with the GPS. I know better then to do that and I just wasn't thinking I guess. I'm just glad Aiden wasn't in the car because even though it was so minor I probably would have been hysterical if he was with me.

Father's day went well for the most part. Spent a little time with the in-laws so I had to be annoyed a little bit. MIL had to rant to me about how much she didn't appreciate the video I posted on Facebook with DH trying to get Aiden to say boob. She seems to think boob is a dirty word or something and that everyone is supposed to feel the same way. But after she ranted at me about how much she disapproved she said "but I didn't say anything". It's like you're ranting about it now so don't go patting yourself on the back for not commenting about it on Facebook. You're still making your opinion known. She also yelled at DH for something he did with Aiden which pissed DH off. 

FIL also had to be rude. He was having a conversation with someone about something and I heard him say something like "That's because Brittany doesn't ever want to go anywhere". I still don't know what he was talking about. I think DH and I go out just about every other day or so around our house. Not to mention with all the Indiana trips lately. Then I guess they had a bonfire at their house recently so he asked me "What were you doing that was so important that you couldn't come to the bonfire". I told him I didn't know there was a bonfire because I didn't. But even if I did I don't know why he would expect me to go. I think DH and I have been to like 2 or 3 bonfires at their house since we moved in together almost 4 years ago. Plus I have a baby to think about and he's my top priority. He also made comments that I think irritated SIL so it wasn't just me getting annoyed with him. 

Anyways, more exciting news. Aiden STTN last night!! He went to sleep around 8:30 and couldn't be bothered until 4:30. I tried to feed him at 1 when I woke up and again at 2 since he was moving around at those times and I thought he was waking up but nope. I definitely don't expect this to continue but it was a nice change from the nursing every 2 hours like he has been doing lately.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany :happydance: way to go Aiden!!!! I hope that its not a one off, and he at least gives you a few more nights like that. 
Yourin laws are such a pain in the ass. How can mil think she isn't saying anything when she clearly is?! And your FIL is just a jackass, but its good that they were annoying other people, because at least then you know they don't just have something against you - they're just idiots all round!!
Sorry to hear about your car accident. I'm so glad that you are ok, and thank heavens Aiden wasn't with you. It was just one of those things - don't beat yourself up about it too much. That said, I totalled a car two winters ago by going too fast round a corner, slipping on ice and spinning into a wall and I still feel really stupid about it. I think when it was our fault, and avoidable, then we can't help but think about how we could have prevented it.
I'm so jealous that you know someone who makes cloth!! I'm thankful actually that I don't, or I'd probably have many many more!

Lindsey: I'm so happy that Sarah has adjusted well to her new sleeping arrangements! I'm sure the longer stretches of sleep will come again, once she is fully happy in there. I think that Sarah would be way too young for CIO, even if you did want to do it, so don't worry about that. You know your baby, and know how you can best help her without CIO. I can't believe Seth let her sleep 7hrs in the day! Oh man I would have gone nuts!!! Also it sounds like she is wonderful at settling herself, so that's half the battle I think.

Not much is really new for me :shrug: Isabelle has been having some intense green poops for a week, and I've never been so interested in my poop in my life! Some has been darker green, but some was BRIGHT green. I had been eating some spinach and salad so I wonder if that has something to do with it? Brittany, I remember that Aiden had something similar a while back and you mentioned a fore/hind milk imbalance, so I've been trying to feed her off the same side if she only snacks (which she does mostly) so we'll see if that helps. She has been comfort sucking her life away today and my nipples are sore for the first time since her birth really!

I'm going to go and get Isabelle some new toys this week. We don't have many (just three lamaze toys, including the wrist and foot finders Hayley has for Tyne) and she is getting to the point where she needs more for sure. I know I'd mentioned that before, but I definitely need some more bits for her now. I mean, she can't even hold anything yet properly, and isn't much interested in the toys we have, but I know that she will be soon so I want to be ready. We didnt buy much when I was pregnant as we decided to wait and get bits as we needed them.

Sleep wise, she is doing a minimum of 5hours now, anywhere up to 7 (8 the night if her immunisations). I said the other night to Simon that for about a week she hadn't woken before 3am :dohh: of course that night it was 2.30am. I have a psychological thing that if its after 3am then it's ok, anytime before that is too early :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi girls, just a quickie. I'll post properly either tonight or tomorrow.... I am well and truely pooped. All I want to do is sleep today!! Beau is having none of it though lol. Speak later x


----------



## linzylou

*Brittany*, I can't believe your in-laws! Especially your FIL. It must be a relief to know that you won't have to see them again anytime soon.

How awesome of Aiden to sleep through! Totally jealous. I hope he keeps it up for you! Sorry about the car accident, though. :( I rear-ended someone a few years ago because I honestly wasn't paying enough attention, and I felt terrible. Don't beat yourself up! 

*Sarah*, I wonder if the green poop is related to something you ate? I thought I had a fore/hind milk imbalance in the beginning but I read somewhere that a true imbalance is rare. Is the poo frothy? Does she seem extra gassy or uncomfortable? I still get the occasional green poop but as long as baby's still happy, I try not to worry. Hopefully yours goes away soon!

*Lauren*, hope you're having a good time! Can't wait for an update.

*Toys:* Sarah loves her play gyms (Ocean Adventures and Kick & Play Piano) and anything that has mirrors or dangly toys for her to grab. I hang toys (the Loopy Ball is her favorite) on her bouncer, car seat, PNP, pretty much everything, and she's started swiping at and even grabbing them. 

*Sleep:* Last night was #4 in the crib. A few days ago Sarah discovered her feet and has been playing with them a lot. Well, last night she woke up in the middle of the night and played with her feet for over an hour! She was "talking" to her herself, grabbing her feet, and rocking back and forth (trying to roll over?). I watched her on the video monitor from my bed. Eventually, she closed her eyes and went back to sleep. Cute, but weird! Since moving to her crib, she still only sleeps a max of 4 hours (waking every 2-3 hours in the early morning) as opposed to the 5-7 she did in the RNP so I feel like the walking dead right now. :wacko: She seems to really like the crib so I'm sure it's just a matter of time before she starts sleeping longer...I hope...

We're flying to Oregon (2.5 hour flight) to visit family next month so I'm getting nervous about that. Seth is too busy with work to come, so my best friend is flying with me. Hopefully Sarah does well with that.


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lindsey I was so worried about our flights with Isabelle earlier this month and she was just fine, so try not to worry too much about them!! So sweet about Sarah playing with her feet, and the fact that she can wake up, play, then drop off again is wonderful! She's a clever little lady to be able to soothe herself like that!

We've had two nights of poor sleep here too :( after me getting all complacent about her 'not sleeping less than a give hour stretch' she has decided that 3-4hours is also her maximum, and more like 2 in the early morning. 

Coupled with that,the last two nights she has decided that nappy changes during the night are not her thing, and has screamed the house down. I dunno what that's about at all, as she has always had her nappy changed during the night and never had an issue. I wouldn't usually bother changing her both times if she woke twice, but I had heard her poop last night so had no choice.

Re: her green poop, I actually thought it was the spinach and salad I had been eating, but purposefully haven't eaten any since Saturday and no change. I've now been block feeding her for two days and also no change :shrug: I don't like the block feeding as I've heard that is recommended to help lower supply if you have an over supply issue, which of course is not what I want to do. So I haven't any idea what is going on. She also seems to be pooping more than normal. I mentioned the night poops- she never poops at night, and last night she did three times (I think it was that that actually woke her up) and then this morning she went three times in an hour!!! 

Oh, plus, did I mention that now during the night whatever way she is eating she is dribbling milk all down me so I have to change during the night? 

Not having the best fun over here at the minute :( hope all is going better with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Oh, I didn't even mention that Simon and I attempted to dtd for the first time last night. When I say first time, I mean first time since I was about 27 weeks pregnant :blush: needless to say it didn't go well. We couldn't actually do it because something down there hurt anytime pressure was put on it, so we couldn't even get close. I ended up in floods of tears because I felt so awful about not being able to do it.


----------



## MrsHippo

Just quick reply. Sarah please don't worry about pain during sex as my first few attempts really hurt and I too was in tears after.... Well I say after, we never got anywhere with it. We just kept trying, brought lube (which really helped btw) and now we do it as often as we did before and I don't get any pain. 

If you over think it or your self conscious, it will be massively uncomfortable and you tense up - resulting in pain. 

But don't give up on it, just keep trying, try and relax and I suggest using lube to help things. Also, spend a bit more time on foreplay and if you want, a glass or two if wine in the evening :)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls!

*Lauren* - Hope you had a good time! Is Adam home now?

*Brittany* - Ugh @ your FIL and MIL! :wacko: Oh no, I would be so upset about the car accident too - I'm glad Aiden wasnt in the car, but these things happen - don't beat yourself up about it. :hugs:

*Lindsey* - Glad Sarah is doing well in her crib! 

*Sarah* - Aww that paragraph about your friends made me really sad. I was actually thinking about it in bed last night - its so horrible!
So where they actually making a fuss of the other baby and just literally not bothering at all with Isabelle?!!! 
Did you say anything to them? I supppose it would be hard to - you can't exactly start stamping your feet and insisting they coo at your baby!
But how horrible. I wonder if your friend with the other baby noticed it?!
And its not like they've met Isabelle before but never met the other baby or anything like that?!!

I can't fathom some peoples behaviour, I really cant.

You know I had a similar issue with my cousin - I mentioned her while pregnant, she was the one always going on and on about how she hates boys etc yet seemingly forgetting that she'd told me and all of our family for YEARS about how much she wanted to have a boy coz her beloved Dad was so desperate for a Grandson (He wanted a son so badly and had 4 daughters, now he so badly wants a Grandson and so far has 4 Grand daughters).

Well now that Tyne is here - her behaviour has only got worse! She hardly ever comes to visit, yet is ALWAYS posting on Facebook that she's been to see her sister in laws new baby who was born a few weeks before Tyne. 

Then last week she finally came to visit with her 2 girls - her daughters were fine, they were holding the baby etc - but SHE didn't even LOOK in Tyne's general direction once. She did not acknowledge his existence whatsoever apart from when her eldest daughter had hold of him and she asked her mum to take a photo of them. 

Then I was going to get some cake for the girls from the kitchen so I asked her to hold Tyne - she literally groaned and rolled her eyes as she took him from me!!!! And then when I came back with the cakes and put them down, she literally SHOVED him back at me and said "He's shit his nappy"....

ERM?!!!! :growlmad:

Honestly - I can't believe her behaviour! As well as being my cousin, she's been one of my closest friends since we were children so i find it particularly difficult to take - she also didn't bother getting him a gift when he was born despite the fact that I showered both of her children with gifts when she had them!

When I've told my family members about how she acted that day they all just roll their eyes and say "Jealousy" - but come on!! How long is she going to be a Tw*t for?!!! (excuse me, but there are no other words!)

And they all tell me to respond in kind and ignore her kids - but as if I can do that, her kids are 6 and 4 and would notice! Plus its not their fault that their Mother is more of a child than they are!!!

I actually didn't mean to rant so much - oops!!!!!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sarah - Aiden had the green poops but it only lasted about a day or 2 and then they were the normal yellow color again so I don't really know what caused them since if it was a fore/hind milk imbalance the green poop would have continued so I'm not sure why his poop was green. I have also read that a dairy sensitivity and iron fortified formula could cause green poop as well. My pediatrician wasn't at all concerned when I called about the green poop when Aiden had it though. As long as Isabelle is still gaining weight and doesn't seem unhappy then I wouldn't worry about it.

Don't feel bad at all about not being able to DTD. DH and I weren't able to do it until our third attempt and even then TMI DH could only go half way in because any more than that was too painful and I got absolutely no pleasure from it. We haven't tried again since so I have no idea if it's any better yet. My OB said it can take 3 to 4 months for everything to heal down there (I imagine it's the same for you since you also had stitches down there) so just try to be patient with it as hard as that can be. I hope Simon was just as supportive as my DH was when it didn't work, I found that made everything a lot easier.

Lindsey - Aiden loves his Ocean Adventures play gym. We hung the whale up on it and he loves to talk to it. He also loves his mobile and just about anything else that is hanging since he likes to reach at things like Sarah. I'm looking for more hanging toys and would like to get another play gym so thanks for posting some of the things Sarah enjoys.

Glad Sarah is still doing good in her crib. I've been putting Aiden in his crib awake for a little bit each day so he can start to get used to it. He doesn't tend to last too long in there before he starts to cry and wants to be out of there. 

Hope the flight to Oregon goes well. Our trips to Indiana are about 2.5 hours driving and Aiden has done good for the most part as long as we're driving during his nap time because then he just sleeps the whole way. When we've tried leaving when he's not read to sleep he usually ends up fussing the whole time so I end up having to sit in the backseat with him trying to keep him entertained.

Hayley - I can't believe your cousins behavior. Sounds like she is jealous that you had a boy since she wanted a boy even if that's not what she's saying anymore but still that's no excuse for her behavior. I'm glad you're not listening to your families advice about ignoring her kids. The kids didn't do anything like you said. 

AFM - Aiden's STTN was just a one night thing. He is back to his fussing during the night. He's not really awake when he does it though since really all he's doing is swinging his arms and legs around and moaning, then he'll be asleep again for a few minutes and then he'll start with the constant moving around and moaning. He only seems to actually wake up once but with all his moving and moaning I'm not getting very good sleep because then he keeps me up. I'm thinking I want to try moving him out of the bed and into his PNP and see if that helps him sleep better but I'm not sure. During the day he wakes right up if I try to put him in his crib when he's sleeping and will scream until I pick him up.


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, I'm sorry that Isabelle isn't sleeping as long! I'm always afraid that I'm going to jinx things when I talk about them, as Sarah then seems to do the opposite of what I say/think she'll do. :dohh: Maybe Isabelle is having a little stomach upset and will get back to her longer stretches once it's passed. Sarah had green poop for almost 2 weeks one time and I still don't know why. I hope little Izzy feels better soon. :hugs:

I'm really surprised that Sarah puts herself to sleep like she does. Yesterday, we were out having dinner when she decided that she was tired and simply dozed off in my arms. Last night, I put her down after her MOTN feeds and she tossed and turned for a minute, then went to sleep. It does take a lot of work to get her to sleep in her PNP, though, which is what she'll be sleeping in when we're out of state. We have a month to practice!

Don't feel bad about the sex. :hugs: I didn't have any tears or stitches and it was still painful the first few tries, so I can only imagine. Things will get back to normal (if not better than before!), just give it some time.

*Hayley*, WTF?! Your cousin has issues! She's obviously jealous and is letting it show in the worst possible way. I'm sorry you and Tyne were subject to her shitty behavior. I just don't understand people sometimes.

*Brittany*, I also have these Lots of Links (I put them everywhere) and I bought this stroller toy because Sarah was starting to fuss a lot in the car. The Kick and Play Piano has been a huge success over here, if you're looking for another play gym.

I'm sure Aiden will STTN for you again soon. Sarah has been a very noisy, active sleeper since Day 1 and that is why we only co-slept for the first week. She would kick and flail her arms and make all kinds of noises. I was so dreading the transition from RNP to crib!! I started putting her in the crib for some "play time" while I folded clothes or whatever in the same room. I'd turn on her mobile, talk to her, etc., and pick her up as soon as she started to fuss. I attempted nap time like, twice...but she'd only sleep 15-30 mins and then wake up screaming. We did awake time in the crib for 2 weeks before going cold turkey one night and I haven't looked back! I'm so happy to be done with the RNP. Next baby won't be using it.

*AFM* - We took the newborn insert out of her car seat. She's too big for it. :cry: She grabs toys now but instead of bringing the toy up to her mouth, she tries to bring her head down to the toy. It's hilarious. She's seriously my little buddy. I love her more and more every day. I love this age and sometimes I get sad when I see older babies and kids because I know she'll be that age soon and I just want her to stay my innocent, cuddly baby!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey* - I was looking at the Kick and Play Piano Gym when I was doing my baby registry. I'll have to look around and see what I find. The car seat toy you posted is the one that is currently on Aiden's car seat. He loves it!

We're still working on the awake time in the crib. He loves the mobile in there and will stare at that the entire time it's going but if he's not in a good mood he'll stop screaming as soon as it stops. This morning I put him in there and when I checked on him he was "talking" to the whale on the crib bumper. I'm thinking I'm going to wait to try to move him to the crib until we get back on a routine. Ever since last week he has been all over the place so I never know how the day is going to be. Today seems to be a good day though since he's actually taking his afternoon nap.


----------



## MrsHippo

Right, I can finally sit down and catch up!!! If I'm not busy, I'm out. If I'm not out, Adam is on the laptop and when I have tried to get on it something pops up! I want to write about a load of stuff on my blog but I just don't seem to have the time :dohh:

I do apologise if I miss anything...

First off, sorry to hear about problems with friends/family. What a bunch of nobs. I can't be doing with people who are selfish, make no effort whatsoever then are rude. I am still so angry with my so called friends. My ''closest'' friend STILL hasn't even seen Beau yet she works literally 5 minute walk away from where I live. I'm not bothered about going out or having a full day together, 10 minutes wouldn't hurt would they??? grrr

Lindsey, I have thought about taking the newborn part out our carseat too as she seems to look a little squished. I think it will last a few more weeks though unless she has a growth spurt! I look at other babies and find it quite sad. I met a friend today - well I say friend, she is the girlfriend of our friend. We have met as a group together but never alone. Today was a first. And was nice :) - but anyhoo, she has a baby who is 7 months and she looks massive compared to Beau. She still looks like a baby but isn't small and cuddly like Beau. I don't want her getting big :(

Brittany, Beau can be really noisy sometimes too. When we were in Cornwall I had her in bed with me....well she was in her carrycot but the carrycot was in my bed. But she kept me awake because of how much she moves and makes noise. I never noticed it that bad before, maybe it was just because she was in a different bed and somewhere new?
Also, sorry to hear about the car accident. I was in a bit of one when I was a few weeks pregnant. Wasn't my fault and wasn't serious but some old guy just pulled out of a road without looking and went straight in to the side of me. I was fuming! But its made me really wary of people driving up roads to turn out, I worry now that someone will pull out on me again. Another thing I did was drive in to a big metal pole thing which dinted my bumper, I cried then. lol. 

Right, update. 

Well got down to Cornwall...eventually. Was quite funny actually, when we reached Cornwall my phone died (I was using it as a sat nav) so my sister had to use her google maps to direct us - then her phone was on its way out so I told her to write the directions down. Once her phone had died we discovered that she hadn't written them down properly :haha: but did get there in the end. The first day was horrible, it was throwing it down and was sooo windy. I was really upset. Then to top things off, Adam majorly pissed me off. At home he is ALWAYS checking up on me, if I don't reply to a text he will ring...then if I don't pick up after a couple of attemps, he will text again. Well because my phone had been dead for a while it took ages to charge and turn back on, then didn't have a signal for ages. Well it was like 4 hours after arriving, my signal came back. I was expecting loads of texts from Adam asking if we got there ok ect - but nothing. He hadn't even bothered to see if we got there ok. He claims he tried ringing - yeah right. I think he was lying. He was obviously more bothered about being out getting drunk. 
Anyway, second day started off as rain but decided to head out to St Ives and on the way there is became much brighter and the sun came out :) then stayed that way all day which was lovely. I spoke to Adam a few times during the day and were ok. 
Sunday we decided to go to the Eden Project with was great - way over priced but good - after loads of walking around we were ready for bed when we got back. 
Was in a good mood until I spoke to Adam again - this time he went and told me that he was going out in the evenings and leaving his phone at the hotel. I was FUMING. What if something happened and I needed to contact him??? He was really apologetic after then and saying he feels really bad for doing it ectect. 

But him behaving the way he did totally ruined the weekend for me. I was going to bed crying because of how shit I felt. I still don't forgive him and he is never doing anything like that again. I was so angry. Even writing up about it is making my blood boil. He was being so idiotic and selfish. I actually don't think I'll ever forget or forgive him for how he was behaving.....or even for him going to that damn thing in the first place. He should never have gone. But again, going out and getting pissed with the lads was obviously waaay more important than us :x Thats how I felt anyway..... 

Anyway, that is enough of me moaning. I'll just get upset again. 

Other news - some of you may have seen on Facebook but Beau broke a new record!! She slept 12 hours last night!! 

Well apart from me moaning and Beau's new record, I don't really have anything to report :/ 

Oh Hayley, I am sooo jealous of Tyne laughing. I can't wait for Beau's first giggles :) she smiles a lot and can hold her head up properly now apart from when she is sleepy. 

I'll leave you with some photos anyway from when we were away :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(74).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









photo(73).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









photo(75).jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









photo(79).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## linzylou

Lauren, I know what you mean! My friend's baby is just 6 weeks older than Sarah and he looks _huge_ in comparison. And Sarah's not a small baby! Like I said, I get sad but at the same time I see all of the cute things that older babies can do and can't wait for Sarah to do those same things. I want her to grow up but I don't. I take tons of videos now because I cried when I realized I didn't have any from the first few weeks (aside from the hospital).

Seth rarely checks up on me when he's out and it used to bother me a lot. I'm glad you and Adam were able to talk after all but you still have every right to feel the way you do! Does he realize how much he's hurt you? Does he feel bad at all? It would take me a long time to get over something like he's done. I'm sorry it ruined your weekend. :hugs:

Yay for Beau! That's so impressive! :happydance: Sounds like she's turning into a wonderful sleeper. Hopefully you were able to enjoy that free time!

Love the pictures. Beau's such a cutie!


----------



## MrsHippo

I think he does know what he did wrong and how I feel about it. He hasn't openly said anything. 

It's so frustrating though. I'd find it so much easier to stay mad at him if I didn't love the damn idiot so much!!! >.< 

Oh, and that on Beau's head is a vest lol. I took it off under her dress as it didn't look very nice... I thought she looked cute hehe :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Lauren - My SIL's baby just turned 7 monthes. I always think he looks massive compared to Aiden. I have a picture on my facebook of the 2 of them together with their great-grandpa. But I love that her baby is so close in age to Aiden since I'm sure they'll probably be close growing up.

Does your phone not notify you of missed calls while your phone was dead? As soon as I charge my phone up it notifies me of any missed calls or texts I received while it was dead. Anyways I would be pissed about you OH not checking to make sure you arrived safely. Especially considering he went on that stupid trip when he should have been with you. 

AFM - Nothing to really update about. DH told Aiden he needed to stay up and watch the Blackhawks game so Aiden tried to stay awake. I wasn't able to get him to sleep until around 10:00. He's been to sleep around 8:30 so 10 was really late for him. It's kind of funny that this happened the same night DH told him to stay awake though.


----------



## linzylou

Brittany, what a coincidence! :haha: Did the later bedtime have any effect on Aiden's sleep?

How long do your babies play independently, on an activity mat or whatever it may be? I feel guilty if I let Sarah go more than 30 minutes (a few times a day) but I know it's important for babies to have space and learn on their own, too, and she always seems content. I'm not constantly in her face all day; she spends time in her bouncer watching me get things done but I'm still interacting with her, and we do plenty of other things together. I just sometimes feel bad when I lay her down with some dangly toys and leave her to it for 30+ minutes.

AFM, Sarah did a 5 hour stretch in her crib last night. It was still every 2 hours after that but we're getting there. I'm just glad the transition to crib is out of the way and she seems happy.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi Girls!

*Lauren* - Glad you had fun in Cornwall. Beau looks adorable in the photos! I would be FUMING with Adam - I hope you make his life hell for at least a week! :winkwink:

*Lindsey* - I know what you mean - part of me is excited for Tyne to get older and do new things but equally it makes me sad to think of him growing up and not being my tiny baby anymore. I dont think I've ever felt so torn!!!
As for time spent playing alone - I feel the same way! He doesn't tend to like to play alone on his mat for more than about 20 minutes before he starts griping...he'll sit in his bouncer for about 40 minutes though... but I feel guilty! I'll be nearby on the computer or watching TV, but I still feel bad for not interacting with him - but yet I know we're not supposed to ALWAYS be right there in their faces either. :wacko:

*Brittany* - Fingers crossed that Aiden sleeps through again soon! Its good he did it once, he's heading in the right direction!!

*AFM* - I'm all depressed atm, my Nan died today :cry:

She was almost 90, and she'd had advanced alzheimers for the last 3 years - it'd been years since she'd recognised me or my Dad or even knew who SHE was, so I'm trying to tell myself that its better for her as really she hasn't been there for years - she was just a body going through the motions.
But its still sad - and I feel so guilty as I hadn't taken the baby to meet her, I was so worried about germs in the nursing home :nope:
But I wish I'd have gotten a photograph of her with Tyne at least....

I'm not sure when the funeral will be but I don't know what to do about that as I don't really think they're appropriate places for babies are they?! I'd hate him to start crying and disrupt the service!! But I don't really have a babysitter as all my family will be there. 

In slightly happier news, we've got some good news about moving! Jon has got a job offer in Devon to start on August 5th, and we've been given first refusal on a 3 bedroom property near where my sister lives - my Mum viewed it for us today, she said its slightly old fashioned but nothing that a lick of paint won't fix and apparently its HUGE - so I think we'll probably take it!

If we do, we'll be moving back in about 4 weeks time - exciting!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley I'm so sorry to hear about your nan :( she got a good stretch of life though!! 90 is a brilliant age. Alzheimer's disease is horrible, I work (ed) with patients with the disease too. It sounds as though she had it quite bad? It's very sad to see. As for the funeral, take Tyne with you. You might regret not going otherwise, Tyne will most likely behave. If he doesn't, just take him outside... 

Great news about Devon and Jon getting the new job!! When you move in to a new house, will you just be taking a 6 month contract out? I don't think I could trust anyone else choosing a house for me lol - I'm incredibly picky!!! :) 

Brittany, my phone sends through texts once my signal comes back but don't get notification of people trying to ring. I don't think he tried ringing anyway. Never mind. 

Lindsey, Beau likes time to herself. She gets really ratty if I hold her for too long. However, she still gets bored. I STILL don't have a play mat for her!! She has a mobile one which we can clip to her Moses basket but I don't like putting her in that. So I have to dangle things infront of her instead. I've got to buy her something, it will have to be after pay day though as we have quite a bit to pay out this month. 
As I type this she is lying in bed sucking her hands which she has been doing for the last 20 minutes - I did put her in there for a nap but she obviously doesn't want to sleep yet lol. But is happy enough in there. 

Afm - I have sooo much to do at the moment but I'm either too busy out or doing housework and when I am free, I'm too tired. I don't know what's wrong with me. I have a suspicion that its my eating habits. I'm not eating all day.... I just don't want to eat or I'll be hungry but won't have an appetite. When I was pregnant I had breakfast, lunch and dinner while snacking in between. So I had loads of energy! How am I supposed to make myself eat if I don't want to??!!

I have this story I want to write up about which has me super excited, but will take a bit of time due to internet trawling....but I just don't have time to bloody do it. I have just started now but I have to get ready and go out in a mo. We are going to a fair with some friends then going for some lunch. Wasn't due to go until later but they just text me to say they're feeding the little'un then making their way over. 1. I'm not even ready!!! and 2. I need to clean up before they decide to come over lol!! Noooooo so now I have to turn this off and get sorted.


----------



## doggylover

*Hayley* :hugs: So so sorry to hear about your nan. I agree that a funeral isn't a great place for a baby, but see how awkward it is for you to find someone to look after him. If it were me, I think I'd take him, but maybe get Jon to sit near the back with him so if he starts to cry, Jon can discreetly take him out?
Great news about the house and job! :happydance:
Re: my friends - they literally made a fuss of the other baby and ignored Isabelle, and have met both babies before. Your cousin sounds like a right bitch. I don't think my friends were purposefully nasty, they just didn't think at all. Your cousin was purposefully a bitch. And yeah, hard to ignore her kids, especially when they are bigger and its not them who has done something wrong. Tough situations for us both.

*Brittany* I didn't phone the dr about Isabelle's green poo, but am glad to hear that yours said it was normal. They seem to be getting a bit better, so I dunno. Simon was great after our failed attempt at dtd. It's interesting to hear it can take as long as 3 months to properly heal down there. I assumed since I have no day to day pain I was ok, but maybe not.
I know how you feel about Aiden's moving during the night keeping you up - Isabelle is the same (but she does usually wake after maybe 15mins of it) I think trying him in his PNP at least may be an idea. If it doesn't work you haven't really lost anything. Maybe try putting him down drowsy rather than asleep?

*Lindsey* Izzy does the opposite of what I say about sleep too! These kids are such cheeky monkeys!! I love how you said Sarah is your buddy - I feel just the same about Izzy! So funny about her trying to bring her head to her hands - I can only imagine what that looks like :haha:

*Lauren* 12 hours sleep?!?! Miss Beau is amazing!!! Sorry to hear Adam has been such a dick, I would be fuming about him leaving his mobile behind too. Simon doesn't phone/text much if we're apart (he's actually away this weekend) but I know he would have his phone in case I needed him.
But glad to hear that, overall, your Cornwall break was a good trip! Love the pics - Beau is so gorgeous! :kiss:

*Independent play* Isabele is on her playmat every morning and evening, and can beon it for up to an hour. I spend almost all of it with her, chatting and showing her toys, and kissing her (lots of kissing!) but i do have to leave her there to get bits done. I like her to have her space, but know I'm close by, so I usually stay with her for most of it where she can see me., so I guess I don't leave her to play alone for any more than maybe 3 minutes. Over eager mummy alert here! :haha:
I actually get cross at Simon if he puts her in her bouncer/on her playmat and leaves her to it!

*Afm* generally all is well :) Still lots of green poop :haha: sleep is normal - although we did have our best ever night on Wednesday 10.30-4.30 and then 4.45-7.30!
BUUUT...that's because she was so exhausted. On Wednesday I went to a work BBQ and left her with Simon. I fed her at 5.30pm and said i'd be home by 11pm. Simon had milk to give her in a bottle though. Well, at 9pm I txt to check in, and he said she hadn't eaten ANYTHING, and that she had been screaming non-stop for an hour, but was now alseep in her bouncer. Of course, in my mind my poor, screaming baby was half starved, so I immediately left the BBQ and raced home (drove at 80/90 the whole way...) She was sound asleep in her cot when I got back, having eaten a WHOLE 1.5oz. I was absolutely distraught and cried the whole way home, and when I got home. I went up to see her and she woke up and her eyes were all puffy from crying :cry: I fed her, and she went straight to sleep, but I just felt awful about leaving her. Simon had actually phoned my mum and dad for help as he was so worried she wouldn't eat anything, and my dad went round. Of course we were both panicking and she was fine, but I will NOT be rushing out anytime soon!

Simon is away on a stag weekend atm, so I'm staying with my parents. My mum made some more remarks yesterday about Isabelle being too clingy, and needing to get used to being separated from me. I said how can I when she won't take a bottle, and my dad said "yes, she needs to get used to that. What happens if you die?" :shock: what?!!?
So I am supposed to get Izzy used to a bottle...just in case I DIE?! What planet is he on?!
I am going to tell them tonight that I know they think they are helping and looking out for us, but she is my baby, and she is only 10 weeks old and I don't feel a) comfy leaving her yet while she is still ebf and b) that she SHOULD be most attached to me and that's normal, and I don't want to hear anything about it again.

I need to remember to be diplomatic though and not say what I really think :haha:


----------



## linzylou

*Hayley*, I am so sorry about your nan. :hugs: I'd probably do what Sarah suggested and bring the baby, but sit where it wouldn't be hard to sneak out with him if he became fussy. 

That's great news about the house!

*Lauren*, I'm not very hungry these days, either, but force myself to eat because I'm still nursing. Have you tried any shakes or anything? Sometimes it's easier to drink something like Ensure than to eat a whole meal. I hope you get your energy back soon!

*Sarah*, What if you die?! That's pretty extreme. And insensitive. Maybe your parents are jealous of how attached Izzy is to you? I don't think there's anything wrong with a baby being so close to her mother (it's the way it should be!), and I'm sorry your mom keeps acting like there is. And I'm sure Izzy will take a bottle when she's ready.

I don't like to leave the room while Sarah plays on her activity mat but I do let her do her thing for a little bit. A month ago, I hated even putting her down (and I am still her favorite toy) but she does enjoy some alone time and gets squirmy when I've held her for too long.

*AFM* - Just when I thought things were getting better sleep-wise, Sarah was up 5 times last night. She was so happy and smiley all day long. Then dinnertime rolled around and she was a totally different baby. I'm pretty sure she had a stomachache because she was farting up a storm and did a massive poop first thing this morning. :( She's been doing so well in her crib and at soothing herself back to sleep, so I guess I was due for a night like this but it's just discouraging. And we are both _so_ tired today. I feel like I haven't gotten a good night's sleep since before she was born, and some days it makes me want to cry.


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG Sarah!! If you DIE!!! Fancy saying something like that!! 

Sorry to hear about the panic, I imagine I'd worry too. Glad overall everything was ok though. 

Lindsey, the sleep thing WILL get better. One day you will have forgotten about the night time feeds :) I know people say 'sleep when baby sleeps' but that's easier said than done!!

I ended up crying in town earlier - twice! We had just sat down in Pizza Hut and Beau started crying... Then screaming hysterically! She never cries like that. But Adam took her outside and walked around with her, she eventually fell asleep. But before then I started getting all teary - as I always do when she cries. It was quite embarrasing. Anyhoo, she was fine for a couple of hours then started getting ratty again so I took her in to a cafe to change her nappy and when I lay her down she went mad.... Her cry wasn't anything I had heard before, it was horrible. She sounded like she was in pain but nothing I did would sooth her. I shoved her nappy on and practically ran out to Adam and our two friends. She was still screaming - and when I say screaming, literally screaming! Not crying. Her legs went all red and patchy like she was stressed. OMG I just wanted to break down and cry. Eventually she stopped when Adam took her and lay her on her stomach accross his arm. She did burp so maybe had trapped wind. But I have never seen her like that before. At that point I just decided to leave and go home. I wanted to check her temperature and stuff. When we got to the car park away from everyone I just cried. I felt really awful that I didn't know what was wrong with her or couldn't sooth her... And we had people all around us (was in a busy shopping centre). 

Since then she is much better. Temperature was fine too. I never want that to happen again :cry:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey* - The later bedtime resulted in a much later morning. I don't think he got up for the day until about 9:00. I probably should have got him up earlier since I've been trying so hard to get him back on the routine I had going for him. Right now everything is so unpredictable so I never know when I can lay down to nap, do housework, or if I should even get up and pump in the middle of the night or wait because he's going to wake up. His schedule is so frustrating at the moment.

As for independent play, I've never really timed it but I would guess around 30 minutes or so. I'll put him in his crib and let him watch his mobile or talk to the whales on crib bumper while I shower. Then when I'm out of the shower I'll go in the room and talk to him for a bit while I'm getting ready for the day. Then if I have stuff to do downstairs I put him on his activity mat and go about cleaning up the kitchen or whatever it may be that I have to do. Or I'll sit and fold laundry next to him. He seems perfectly content sitting by himself for awhile "talking" to his toys so as long as he's not fussing I don't worry.

Sorry for the rough night with Sarah. I know how you feel since I feel like every night has been a rough night ever since Aiden's routine got messed up. Anytime I try to sleep when he's sleeping he wakes up and then the times I can't sleep seem to be the times he decides he's going to take a decent nap. Maybe have Seth watch her for a couple hours so you can get some rest?

*Hayley* - :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss! Losing someone is always hard even if you know they're better off. I will be thinking of you and your family.

As for the funeral, I took Aiden to one last month. I ended up sitting in the back so if he started fussing I could leave with him if need be but DH ended up taking care of him so I could stay since it was my family member. He ended up in a lobby area rocking Aiden. My cousin was really happy that I brought him since seeing him and holding him really helped bring her some happiness considering what a difficult day it was for her having to bury her husband. 

So happy for you with the moving news. I bet you're thrilled that you'll be getting out on your own and won't have to deal with the stress from your mom.

*Lauren* - I think as long as you're eating when you're hungry you don't have anything to worry about. That's what I do but I still have days where I feel tired like you describe. I think that's just part of being a mom. 

Sorry for the rough time out with Beau. :hugs: :hugs: I hate when Aiden cries and I can't figure out what is wrong with him. I always feel like the worst mom in the world when I can't figure out what my own son needs and I'm unable to make him feel better. Glad Beau has been fine since then though.

*Sarah* - My pedi was saying they only worry about black poop or if there is blood in the poop. She said just about everything else is normal and not to worry about it unless the baby isn't acting like himself.

Also with the pain down there, do you still feel sore if you touch down there? I don't have any day to day pain but I did notice if I happen to touch where the tear was while I'm washing down there in the shower it's still a bit tender. It's definitely gotten a lot less sore though then what it has been. I was actually wanting to try DTD again last night but then I managed to get Nair down there (I was using the new Nair that you can use in the shower on my bikini line) and now I'm really sore down there all over again. :dohh:

I can only imagine how stressful that was for you when Isabelle wouldn't take the bottle while you were gone. :hugs: :hugs: Have you talked to your pedi about that? Maybe he or she can offer you some advice on how to make Izzy more accepting of a bottle so that you can go out.

Also, I think it's great that you are planning to say something to your parents. They're both being ridiculous!!

*AFM* - Had a good night with Aiden last night. I took him and the dog for a walk so I could use my sling and it actually put Aiden to sleep. Then he continued sleeping in it for about an hour once I got home. This was so nice since this was around 3-4 and the nap made him way less fussy considering he's usually a nightmare in the evening since he sleeps like 20 minutes max and is usually overtired by bedtime. He then went to sleep around 8 without really any issues and then slept until about 3 in the morning before I fed him. I nursed him again around 5:30 since he woke up again then since his dad was getting ready for work at that time. He went back to sleep around 6 and slept until 7:30 before getting up for the day. I was trying to go back to sleep at this time too but the damn dog decided she wanted to keep scratching at the door to be let out so I've been up since 5:30. I swear I just can't win when it comes to sleep. Either Aiden is awake or the dog is awake. Fingers crossed I can get a nap this afternoon.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hay girls.... Guess what?? - I FINALLY have a playmat!!! Woohoo. I would post a photo but my damn laptop has finally died (it's around 6 years old and is on 24-7.... We download stuff) so it's had a good life but this month really wasn't a good month to choose to go :( we have the big computer but its connected to the tv rather than a monitor but I can't use it as it really hurts my eyes. So annoyed!! 

Brittany, glad to hear Aiden was good in his sling :) sorry to hear about your mornings though. I never had an issue with pup waking me first thing, I'd get up and literally have to drag her out of bed!! She was definitely not a morning dog!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

So glad you got a play mat Lauren. Aiden loves his! I'm actually wanting to get a second one so I have one upstairs and downstairs.

Sorry about your laptop dying. I imagine mine will be going soon. I got it in 2008 before I went to college though I got just about everything replaced on it before my warranty ran out so maybe it'll last longer then I think. 

Normally my dog has to be dragged out of the bed in the morning too since I make DH take her out before he leaves for work so I don't have to do it considering I'm usually breastfeeding Aiden at that time. I think she had an upset stomach or something though since she kept wanting to go outside and eat grass. 

Not much happening here with me today. DH and I took Aiden to this free zoo by us. It's a small zoo that mostly has reptiles and birds that were injured and unable to be released back into the wild.


----------



## MrsHippo

I saw your photos on fb :) I love what Aiden was wearing. Very cute! 

I can't believe it's taken us so long to buy a mat. She is happy lying on it bless her :) it plays music and stuff too. However, we didn't buy it. My mum gave it us :O 

Well laptop was a false alarm, it came back on after a little while!! I'm sure it hasn't got much longer left though. 

I don't have much to report either really. Right now it's 9:50pm and we are going to bed!!


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* Yeah alzheimers is awful :( I will definitely be going to the funeral - I'm just not sure what to do about Tyne, my only baby sitter option is the nasty cousin I mentioned before so dont really want to leave him with her!!! Or I could get Jon to look after him but I kind of want Jon there...so I'll probably have to take him...

Yeah I'm very picky with houses too, Its not ideal but i'd rather take a house for now than stay here for longer - its been fine and we appreciate my parents letting us live here, but I want my own living space back!
Its just a 6 month contract and once we're back there, then its obviously going to be much easier to move again if we want to into a better place - but the house we've found does seem promising. It is really big - which is the main thing for us as we've got a stupid amount of stuff and I dont want to have to keep paying for storage units!

I'm sorry about the hard time you had when you were out :/ It sounds really stressful! I haven't ever experienced anything like that yet with Tyne, I don't know what I'd do!
I'm glad Beau was ok in the end. 

*Sarah*- Thanks. Yeah thats a good idea about Jon sitting near the back with Tyne, I think I might do that. My sister is having a similar issue but worse as her two girls are 5 and 3, and the older girl is all obsessed with death at the moment so she definitely doesnt want them going - but there is just absolutely nobody to baby sit!!
Its funny - these are the kinds of things you never give a second thought to before having kids! Who knew going to a funeral could require so much forward planning?!!!
iscreetly take him out?

Aww I'm sorry to hear about the hassle when Simon was looking after Izzy, that must have been really upsetting for you.

OMG at what your Dad said!!!! Typical man thing to say! lol geeez!!!! Good for you standing up for yourself - I hope it went well!

*Lindsey* - Thanks. Yeah I think I will do that - I'll probably be made to sit near the front with family but I think I'll ask Jon to sit at the back with Tyne. Fingers crossed he'll be like he was at his christening and just sleep the whole time!

Aww I'm sorry to hear about Sarah's unsettled night. I think things are still very hit and miss right now - but its good that she's having some good nights in between, she's definitely headed in the right direction! 

*Brittany*- Thank you :hugs:
Yeah I think I will do that, just take Tyne to the funeral and hope he's ok and if not Jon can sit outside with him.
Glad Aiden had a good night, what a pain about the dog though!
Awww I saw your pics on FB of your zoo trip, so cute! Did Aiden notice the animals much?
I wonder when to start doing trips like that but I dont think Tyne would notice the animals yet! I wouldnt mind if it was free like yours of course, but our nearest is chester zoo and its about £20 each to get in!! lol I want him to at least notice that we're there - he'd probably just sleep the whole time! :wacko:

*AFM* - Not much new going on here! We still don't have a date for my Nans funeral, I'm hoping we'll find out tomorrow.

The one good thing to come out of it is that my sister will be coming home for it, so I'll finally get to see her bump and she'll get to see how much Tyne has grown since his Christening when she last saw him. So that'll be nice.

I have two things I wanted to ask for some advice on!

*Swimming* - has anybody taken their LOs swimming yet?! I really want to take Tyne - I've already bought him swimming shorts, and I've checked with the local swimming pool and they're doing a parent and baby session tomorrow morning.
I'm just wondering - am I supposed to put a little swimmers nappy on him under his swimming shorts?! I havent actually ever seen swimming nappies in small sizes!
I'm also wondering how its going to work with regards to getting changed after - I mean, the pool we go to hasnt got a family change area - so Jon will be in the male changing rooms and I'll take Tyne with me into the female - but what will I do with him while I'm getting changed?! The cubicles are so tiny!! Confusing!!!

*Sleeping in the day* - I'm starting to get quite worried about how much Tyne is still sleeping during the day.
I know newborns sleep a lot but he's 3 months old now - how much is normal for him to be sleeping?!
I'm worried because of my thyroid condition - tiredness is a major indicator of my disease so I'm worried incase its a sign that he has it!! :wacko:

Yesterday for example - this was his pattern:

08:30 - woke up for the day
11:00 - asleep in his chair
12:00 - woke up for his bottle, played for a bit
13:00 - asleep again
15:00 - woke up for his bottle - I expected him to stay awake, but he went straight back to sleep!
17:30 - woke up, played for a bit
18:30 - asleep again
20:00 - woke up for his bottle, played for a bit
21:30 - asleep - slept through until 3.30 am
3:30 am - woke for a bottle, wide awake and wanting to play!!! Went back to sleep around 4.30 am.

Do you all think this is too much sleeping for the day time?! He just seems to always want to be asleep - I'm worried that I'm not stimulating him enough when he's awake, but I talk to him, sing to him and bounce him on my knee, show him his toys and books, put him under his gym, do tummy time, put him in his bouncer - I don't know what else to do with him?!


----------



## MrsHippo

Hayley, I don't think he is sleeping too much. Obviously every baby is different though. But Beau has to have a nap every two-four hours. Her first nap is literally bang on an hour after waking up. She was up at 8:15 this morning and I had to put her down for a nap at 9:15 lol. Its like that every morning!!! But then she'll have to have one around lunch time and at least one in the afternoon. When we go out she sleeps, so it depends on how often or how long we are out for. Her naps don't usually last longer than 20 minutes unless she has fallen asleep on me...if that happens she can sleep for England! Then she always goes to bed for the night between 8 and half past. 

Swimming. We have just brought Beau's first swimming costume :) I'll post a photo at the end, its so cute!! I was a tad confused at first. But I have recently found out that little swimwear contains Terry nappy material so a nappy isn't required. One thing I will be making sure of though is that Beau isn't due a poop when I take her. OMG how awful would that be!! They start wearing proper nappies under when they are a little older. 

I'm not sure when to take her swimming yet though. I want me and Adam both to take her so will depend on when he is next free and I need a new swimming costume, I look horrible in the one I currently have. I'm thinking about some control type one. 

Here are photos of the playmat and of her swimming costume :) Oh Beau didn't want to smile for her photo, she decided to suck her lip instead lol
 



Attached Files:







photo(96).jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









photo(94).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









photo(95).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









photo(97).jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2


----------



## doggylover

Hey ladies on my phone so just a quicky:

Lauren love the playmat! I couldn't have survived this long without ours! I hope Beau enjoys it. 

Hayley, that doesn't sound abnormal at all to me for a routine. Isabelle is awake for anywhere from 1-3hrs at a time, and needs a minimum of a 1hr nap between those. Don't worry too much at all. 
Also re swimming we are going to start next month. I want to get a wetsuit for izzy to keep her warm. With getting changed, you or Jon could get out a few mins early and go get changed, then the other person could bring Tyne out so whoever is dressed can sort him out. 

Brittany: saw the fb pics and sounds like your zoo trip was lovely! is Aiden back into his routine yet?

Lindsey: how is Sarah's sleep? 

Not much new for me at all. Isabelle has been in a major 'sucking' mood the last few nights so it takes almost an hour of feeding to get her to bed, then she is back up to suck again 2-3 times before she settles for the night. Weirdly, once we are in bed she will go to sleep then. She must be able to sense very easily when we are in the room and that's as much comfort for her as sucking? 
Other than that...oh my uncle pissed me off yesterday. He has three boys under 6, and is the most ungrateful father ever. He actually said recently he wished he never had kids. What an ass. Yesterday was my cousins baptism, and as I went Ito the church the nun mistook Isabelle for one of the kids being baptised. I joked to my uncle I could get done too as he said "why not? Simons not here, but sure he wouldn't care about missing it." I must have given him a dirty look as he then said "you know, because he's English. He wouldn't care about missing it"

Erm...what?! I said "that's extremely offensive. Simon cares about everything that involves his daughter" I don't understand what being English has to do with it either. Felt like saying "just because you don't care about your kids doesn't mean Simon doesn't. Idiot.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

*Lauren* - Thanks for filling me in on Beau's routine - I guess it doesn't sound like Tyne is sleeping too much in the day?! When he falls asleep for a long time in the day its almost ALWAYS when he's fallen asleep on me, so maybe thats why?!
His first sleep in the morning in always in his bouncy chair, but the rest of them are on me.

Aww the swimming costume is cute! :) I'd like to post one of Tyne's but its upstairs and I can't be faffed lol! We got them in the Disney Store though - I don't usually like Disney that much but I just thought these were so cute! They're little baby blue swim shorts with Simba on :haha:
I don't think they've got Terry Towelling in though?! They seem too thin. :shrug: 

I haven't actually tried my swimming costume on since being pregnant! Good job you mentioned that - I'd end up at the pool with it not fitting!! Reeeeally should try it on! 
We're planning on taking him tomorrow morning, our pool does Parent & Baby sessions in the morning from 10:30 -Noon and Jon doesn't start work until 3pm so its a good opportunity!

That playmat is cute! I've seen that one somewhere - is it Mamas & Papas? How does Beau like it?

*Sarah* - Thanks for letting me about Izzy's routine, I'm relieved that Tyne's doesn't sound abnormal!! 
Good idea re: getting changed - I'm such a control freak that I don't trust Jon to be left in the water with Tyne AND I don't want him walking around the pool with him incase he slips over (I'm massively paranoid about the water! I blame my Mother - her brother drowned as a child at Butlins and she passed her extreme fear of water onto me and my sister in a big way!)
But I could wait in the water while Jon gets ready, then walk Tyne over to him in the spectators area for him to sort him out while I get ready - perfect!! :thumbup:

Aww its funny you mention that about Isabelle with knowing you're there - we've found that with Tyne lately too!
You may have read on my blog about how I won't leave him alone upstairs in this house coz of the spooks - so we leave him asleep on the sofa while we're still up....last night we went into the other room to watch that crazy man tightrope walk across the Grand canyon and as soon as we did, Tyne started stirring and really seemed to know that we'd left the room - even though he was fast asleep!

I think we're definitely a comfort to them at the moment, which is nice I think. 

Aww I'm sorry to hear about your Uncle. Good old family! I would take his comment about Simon being English to mean that he assumes that, because Simon is English, religious ceremonies aren't as important to him as generally speaking the Irish are more religious than the English - _very_ generally speaking of course!!!! 
Its still stupid of him to assume, whether or not Simon is religious, that he wouldn't care about missing his only childs baptism!!! Jon isn't religious but he would never missed Tyne's Christening - fool!!! :dohh:

*AFM* - I'm getting sooooo stressed about my Nan's funeral. There is STILL no date for it - its surely going to be at some point this week but geeeez it would be nice if my aunt could let people know what the plans are!!!! My poor sister is trying to arrange coming back from Devon especially for it - she's a childminder so she has to let all the parents she works for know the dates so THEY can take time off their jobs - its not easy to arrange!! My aunt is so selfish she literally will NOT care how difficult it is for Laura to get home for it, as long as her daughter is there being the one to give the big dramatic eulogy and throw herself on the coffin then thats all that matters :wacko:
Geeez my Dads side of the family does my head in!!! There was only my Nan who didn't annoy me!!!!!

*Teething* - I can't remember if I've mentioned or not but Tyne has started to show signs of teething :wacko:
He's drooling LOADS all the time, he keeps giving pained cries, and he chews away on anything he can - when you put your finger in his mouth you can feel how hard the gums are and I swear I can feel tooth buds.
We've been using calgel and trying to help him chew on teething rings but he finds it difficult coz he's too little to hold them yet!

Has anybody elses LO's started showing signs yet?


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG I just typed loads up TWICE and both times my phone swiped it all!!! Noooo 

I'll jump on laptop to re-do it soon!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Right. Third time lucky!!

Sarah, that is really bad of your uncle. I hate snide comments people make sometimes.

I don't notice a change with Beau when I am in or out of a room.... she watches me a lot when I am cleaning and stuff which is cute. The only time she is funny when I'm not there is when she is upset. 

Hayley, sorry about the funeral. Its not fair that everyone is left in the shadow about what is happening. Hope you all find out soon. 

As for teething. Beau is dribbling like crazy at the moment. Its rather annoying, I can't even touch her without getting drool on me!! However, I read that they can have signs of teething for ages before anything actually happens. Beau too chews stuff, I noticed her doing it on her bottle teat whenever she has finished feeding. I do feel for her but I don't know what to do...she has teething toys to chew but I don't know whether to stick them in her mouth. I'd have to sterilise them?? 

As for the swimming trunks. I had a look online and found the little Simba shorts, they don't have anything in them do they? You need something like this 

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+swim-nappies-in-baby-sun-and-swimwear+b2748

Our little pants are thick and tight around the legs. 

AFM. I am sooo annoyed with my damn body. I was on my period all over last weekend and probably half the week before. It felt like it lasted forever. Anyway, it stopped. Then yesterday it started again!! At first it was really light so I have just been using pads (there is nothing worse than a semi-dry tampon!!). Then this morning I woke up and thought 'sh*t' I was bleeding really heavily. So now I am on another full blown period. This pill I am on is supposed to make periods really light or stop them. I have heard of 'breaking-in periods' but this is just getting silly. 

Beau woke up at 6 when Adam left this morning so got up and fed her. Put her back to bed and its now half 10 and she is still asleep. She must have needed it. I can hear her stirring now so hopefully she'll be up soon. I will get her bathed and ready then will find something to do :)

I am going out for a few hours Friday night with my friend so I might buy something new to wear :D

Oh and Hayley, yes the mat is from mamas and papas. It's still being sold there.


----------



## doggylover

Lauren :rofl: at "there is nothing worse than a semi dry tampon" that is so true!!! Sorry to hear about your freaky period, doesn't sound pleasant at all. Hopefully it's to a new normal thing, as you couldn't put up with that every few weeks. 

Hayley: I can't believe your aunt hasn't sorted out a date for the funeral yet. I find it so strange that in England it seems to take longer to get funerals sorted. Here, anything more than 4 days after the death is considered long. I can see how awkward that would be for your sister, but hopefully all will get sorted ASAP. Does your sister know what she is going to do with your nieces during the service yet?
I did ad your blog posts about your ghosts. At first I thought it all sounded quite cool, then it started to get scary and I didn't like it at all!! No wonder you won't leave Tyne alone upstairs. I don't think I'd be able to stay in the house at all!!

*teething* Isabelle has been doing some power drooling this week. I never ever put a bib on her, but if this continues I may have to start - nothing worse than a kid dribbling and no bib on them! Luckily, we have around 30 bibs...
I haven't had a look or feel I'm her mouth though, she doesn't let me! 

*afm* Isabelle was not in a great mood today. Every so often she would be happy as anything, then just stop and start to cry - and I mean cry with tears, not just noise. She was getting herself so upset and worked up, it was pathetic! It did make me laugh :haha: but the only thing that would settle her was boob. She's been sucking so much this week for comfort, and had a crap night last night (up at 12.30, 3.30, 5 and 6, then up for the day at 7.15!) so I don't know what's up. I need some more sleep tonight though!

I had a go a Simon today about helping more around the house. We both got up around he same time today. I got up and straight away started tending to Isabelle while he showered etc. even though he had 30mins after his shower until he had to leave for work, he didnt come and play with us at all, sat and ate his breakfast downstairs alone. Then, I noticed he hadn't made the bed, and hadn't put away the clean dishes. So even though he'd say for ages and done nothing while I was with Isabelle, I still had to do both of those things as well as everything else. He came home with a chore chart, which I told him doesn't work as things need done when they need done, not on a specific day, and that he nes to grow up and open his eyes and start working out for himself what needs done rather than me having to tell him.
So that'll get me a week or two of help before all is back to normal!!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, men and housework just doesn't mix. Drives me up the wall! I literally have to tell Adam what to do.... He can't SEE what needs doing. And he'll do little things which p* me off, like he'll clean the kitchen work tops but won't go around the edges where crumbs and dust builds up. So I end up doing it. But doing that results it ''I don't even know why I bother as you re-do it all anyway'' grrr that annoys me. 

Since being on this pill, as well as messing my periods up. I'm also pregnancy like symptoms.... Like cravings for certain food, headaches, feeling hungry even after eating (even though don't have an apetite), peeing more and having strange dreams again. Sooo annoying. Don't mind the dreams, they are always really weird but I strangely enjoy them. For example, last night I had multiple dreams but one single dream included rabbits, pills and zombies. Lol. I tell you, I could write stories based on them!!


----------



## doggylover

Lauren, if it weren't for your insane period then I'd ask if maybe you are pregnant again!! I hardly had any weird dreams during pregnancy, which is weird as I've always been a big vivid dreamer. You should do blog post based on them!!!

I think Isabelle has a cold. She has been so snuffly sounding the past few nights, even after saline drops, and has been really snotty as well. She's very fussy today (last 2 days as well) and just a bit out of sorts, so I think that's our issue. I may have it as well as I just feel a bit off colour and am totally exhausted. Simon is supposed to be staying later at work tonight but I txt him to ask him to come home early since I'm so tired (got no response though)

Today was also the first day Izzy and I have had since her birth when we've had NOTHING planned. How mental is that, since she's 11 weeks tomorrow! Sometimes when Simon is off we don't make plans and just hang out, but this is the first time that just the two of us have had nothing planned. And since she is not in a great mood it wasnt a good day for it. We went out for a little while to Starbucks and a wander round some shops, and took the dogs out, so not been in the house all day (since she's in a bad mood I'd have gone mad!)

Hayley. I saw on your blog that Tyne rolled over!!! Amazing stuff!!! What a clever little munchkin! Did he go from his Tummy to back, or back to tummy?
Isabelle held a toy for the first time this week, and has been twisting her hips as if she may think about rolling over at some point as well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Hayley* - Aiden really didn't pay any attention at all to the animals. He spent a good portion of the time sleeping in his stroller. We had to take him out of the stroller when we went into the reptile house though so he kind of looked around then but overall I think the zoo was more so something for DH and I to do since Aiden is still too little to really care.

I haven't taken Aiden swimming at all. I find it a bit confusing because I know I've read somewhere that the water has to be a certain temp and I'm not exactly sure what to put Aiden in. Does he just wear a swim diaper or does he wear a swim diaper and then swimming trunks over that? I'll probably just wait until next summer to take him swimming since I think he would enjoy it more then and I would hopefully feel better about my body and not cringe at the thought of being out in a bathing suit.

As for sleeping, Aiden probably goes 1 to 2 hours in between naps. Though if he goes about 2 hours in between naps then he'll sleep longer whereas if he's going an hour between naps he's sleeping for like 20 minutes and then he's back awake.

Teething, Aiden has been doing the same things you mention Tyne doing. He drools a lot, constantly putting his fists in his mouth, or whatever else he can get in there. I recently bought a teething pacifier for Aiden. He's not really a fan since he doesn't really like pacifiers at all but that may be something to look into for Tyne.

*Lauren* - Love the play mat and swimsuit you got for Beau. 

Sorry about the period. Hopefully once your body adjusts to the pill things will go back to normal.

*Sarah* - Aiden and I are getting closer to being into a routine but it's not exactly the one we used to have. He usually goes to sleep for the night between 8 and 9. Then I nurse him around 11-12 and then again around 3-4. Then he'll usually nurse again around 6 something and then sleep for another hour or so before waking up for the day. 7:30 now and he's just starting to wake up. A lot more nursing through the night then what we had been doing and he sometimes nurses off both sides now so I haven't been pumping. Daytime is still unpredictable but it's not too bad as long as I can get him down for his afternoon nap. If he doesn't sleep a good 2 to 3 hours in the afternoon he is really fussy the rest of the day because he's just over tired. Poor boy fell asleep in my lap as soon as I picked him up from his play gym yesterday.

Your uncle sounds awful. I can't believe the comments he made. 

Jon sounds like my DH when it comes to the chores. I don't know how many times we've had arguments because he thinks he can sit and play video games instead of tending to things. Like a few nights ago Aiden was overtired so very fussy so I told DH he needed to get him his bath so I could put him to bed and DH actually told me he had to finish the game he was playing first. It's like I don't care if your score or whatever gets messed up, your son is the priority not some stupid game. It drives me mad. Then he keeps going on and on about wanting a turtle (though I think I've finally got that idea out of his head) but he rarely does anything with the animals we have. I don't think he's cleaned the litter box once since I have had Aiden so I have to find time to do that or it doesn't get done. Then he'll cook dinner but he never wipes off the counters so I get stuck having to scrub dried up food off of stuff and he refuses to load/unload the dishwasher then he yells at me for putting his pans in there. I don't care though, I'm not having dirty pans sitting in my sink for days because he doesn't want them in the dishwasher but can't be bothered to wash them until he needs them. Sorry for all that ranting there. I did not mean to go off about all the things DH does that irritate me. :haha: He does take care of washing the cloth diapers.

*AFM* - Nothing is really happening here. I haven't been going on evening walks since it's been so damn hot and I'm definitely not going in the morning alone since there was an alleged sexual assault in our area. That's always my biggest fear when I'm walking around by myself.

I'm really wanting to find a workout video or something to start doing so I can get rid of the remaining baby weight I have. Is anyone else doing any exercise?


----------



## linzylou

I know I've missed a lot in this post but I've hardly had any time to myself the last few days. I'll try to write more later!

*Exercise* -I started one of the beach body routines but stopped after about a week because I was too tired. Just carrying Sarah up and down the stairs several times a day is a workout! I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight but I definitely want to tone up (especially my stomach) so I will probably start some crunches soon.

*Naps* -Some days she sleeps for a total of 6 hours and some days she hardly naps at all. Her first nap of the day is usually her longest (2-3 hours). She just started staying up longer (up to 3 hours) between naps but if she's cranky I put her down as soon as 1.5 hours after her last one.

*As for me* - Sarah's been a little monster this week. She's super fussy, clingy, eats a ton, fights naps, and wakes every 1-3 hours at night. I think she's starting a Wonder Week? I'm trying to be patient because she's learning a lot of new skills right now. She rolls from back to side all the time, and on Sunday she rolled from tummy to back. She grabs everything (toes, toys, clothes, hair). Yesterday she actually picked a toy up off the ground and put it in her mouth. She babbles constantly, blows bubbles, follows us around the room with her eyes, and can lift her head and chest off the ground during tummy time. It's exciting to watch and I know (hope?) that she'll sleep better soon.

I've also been in denial about my postpartum depression but I know that I do have it. I don't want to hurt Sarah or anything like that, but some days I feel really lonely and like I'm not doing a good enough job as her mom. Lack of sleep has a lot to do with it. Seth is busy with work, my parents work all week and my friends could care less so it's hard to find someone to watch Sarah so that I can take a nap. I'm really disappointed that my doctor is willing to prescribe Zoloft without even seeing me first. I'd much rather start with talk therapy or something like that before taking meds. Still looking into that so we'll see, but I have to much to be happy about right now that I'm ashamed for even feeling the way that I do.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey, I'm so sorry you're still feeling down :hugs: by that amazing list of things Sarah is able to do, and the fact that she is growing so well, you don't have to worry about not doing a good job of being her mummy. From what I can tell, she is thriving and you are doing a wonderful job. I agree that it's a bit strange your dr will prescribe tablets without even exploring any other options. Can you do some therapy privately?
And do not feel ashamed at all. You have nothing to be ashamed about. You can't help the way you feel. Being a new mother is definitely hard work, and lonely at times, and I think what you are feeling is something everyone feels to some extent. What's important is that you've recognised that you don't feel right, and you are trying to fix how you feel. 
I know it's hard when you feel like there are a million things to do, but could you do some chores etc for an hour, then nap for an hour during Sarah's first nap of the day? Just to grab some extra sleep? I actually had a nap yesterday while Isabelle did as I was so tired. But while she woke up happy and smily, I woke up super groggy!

Brittany, scary about the assault that happened near you, definitely make sure you take care if you are out without dh. 
And :haha: at your mini rant about dh! You need to get him as excited about all the chores as he is about the cloth laundry!! I think men are just wired differently - Simon does a whole load of those things too. A few times I've actually said "you can do that later when Isabelle is in bed, she's up right now, you work all day, you should be spending this time with your daughter"

Naps..I'm so jealous of all these 2-3 hour naps your LOs do during the day! Isabelle will do that as a fluke, with no regularity (for example she did 2.5hours this morning...never happened before!) but more likely she does naps of 20mins to 45mins. She always wakes up happy, and will stay up anywhere from 1.5-3hrs during the day. 
The only regular thing we have going is up in the morning, play for an hour, feed and nap in her crib for 30mins. It's so annoying though as she wakes up, is all smiles for the next half hour, then starts screaming as she is still tired and has to go down again. For some reason in the morning,even though she's tired and falling asleep in my arms, she won't nap longer than 30mins for that first nap. Nothing I do makes a difference...

Afm, the reason Izzy has been so fussy this week is because she has a stinker of a cold, which she caught off her cousin. We spent today with him so I spent my day cleaning snotty noses and listening to coughs, sneezes and wheezes!! She is just miserable, and obviously feeling crappy as she will just start bawling her eyes out at a moments notice. (I really hope that's due to her cold actually, as I can't handle the thought that it could be becoming a habit...it seems to happen most on her playmat. Maybe her love affair with it is over?!) 
Last night was weird, she didnt actually wake up at all between 9.30pm and 7.30am. She was so loud though, with her sniffly nose etc, that at 3am and 6am when she was stirring, I was already awake so didnt get a great sleep. So I took her out at those times and fed her in her sleep. From 6am she was in bed with pretty much attached to my boob for an hour.

I feel so sorry for her, she is just so pathetic at the minute.


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG Sarah, don't say that. If I was pregnant again I think I'd die lol.

Lindsey, sorry to hear you aren't feeling too great. I thought I had PND but my mood is up and down. I will have a week of feeling awful then the next, really good. I'm not 100% though. Think I have just had a lot on and stress from the idiots upstairs and moving. It is really bad of your doctor to prescribe you drugs without even speaking to you. That doesn't fix it does it!! You need to speak to someone really. And as Sarah said, don't for one minute doubt your mothering, you are doing a great job and you should be proud of yourself. Sarah sounds like she is doing great!!

I really want to work out to lose the belly and hip fat. I can only wear sucky-in underwear for so long!!

Today Beau had her second lot of injections which Adam took her to. I gave her lots of cuddles when she got home. She hasn't been too bad so far, a little ratty at times but overall OK. Today is also the 5 year anniversary of Barney's death. He is my mum's ex who died in a motorbike accident (my mum was also on the bike) when Freya was only 3 months old :( can't believe its been 5 years already. Time has gone so fast and every one's lives have changed so much.

I am going out tonight with my friend so I'm looking forward to that as I haven't been out properly for so long. I know I went out with my sister for my birthday but I was really conscious of the time and how much I was drinking with Beau being so young. This time I have a bit more confidence in Adam and with Beau sleeping through now I feel as though I can let my hair down a bit.

Talking of stressing about the twats upstairs. As I write this and as Beau is trying to sleep, they have music blaring out, shouting OUT the window??? What is that all about? You'd think we lived below a nightclub sometimes. *breath* 1 week to go.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey* - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time right now. I think it's normal to have days where you feel really sad and depressed, especially if you're not getting a lot of sleep but if you're feeling like that more days then not then I think it's probably a good idea to talk to someone. Recognizing that just shows how good of a mommy you are in my opinion. Sending lots of :hugs: your way. 

*Sarah* - I'm sorry Izzy has a cold. I hope she recovers soon. 

As for the crying on the playmat, perhaps it's because laying down on her back makes it harder for her to breathe? Especially if she's congested. I remember reading some thread on here awhile back where a mom had to sleep with her son's head propped up on her arm because he had a hard time breathing otherwise.

If not, perhaps she is just bored with it. Aiden will start crying if he doesn't want to be on his play mat or if he's been on it for 20 minutes and has decided he know longer wants to talk to the toys. I usually pick him up from it when he starts crying and joke that his whale made him cry since he has this huge whale that we attached to the top of his play gym for him to look at. 

*Lauren* - Hope Beau continues to do well after the second set of shots. I'm glad I don't have to take Aiden again for shots until sometime in August when he's 4 months.

Hope you have a good time out tonight! 

*AFM* - I found a workout video on Youtube that I'm going to start doing tonight. It's 30 minutes and it's meant for you to do 0-6 weeks postpartum. Obviously I'm not 0-6 weeks postpartum but since I haven't really done any exercising since having Aiden I'm starting with it anyways. I'm thinking I'm only going to do it 3 weeks though rather then a full 6 since my body is mostly healed since giving birth. Then I'm going to go to the 6-12 weeks postpartum workout which I can do with Aiden and will probably do that for 3 weeks as well. Then I'll probably move on to a more intense workout routine to lose the rest of the weight I want to lose. I have about 10 lbs of baby weight still and then an additional 10-15 lbs that I would like to lose since I gained that while on BCP and didn't get a chance to lose that before I got pg. They're only a half hour long so DH should be able to handle Aiden that long even if Aiden is really fussy.

I'm also going to try putting Aiden to sleep in his crib tonight. I was trying to put him down for naps but he just refused to sleep in there. I asked for a bit of advice in the baby club forum and decided since Aiden is a bit unpredictable with naps right now, trying at bed time might have better results. So that's the plan for tonight so wish me luck on that.

Monday I'm getting my cat Mila spayed. The poor thing is in heat just about every other week which means she has to live in the garage every other week since I refuse to have her in the house when she's in heat since she sprays. Hoping Aiden cooperates with me since I have to get her to the vet between 7 and 8.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* ohh the is nothing worse than cat pee everywhere! It stinks for so long afterwards. One weekend we went away and left the automatic cat feeder outside for the cat as we were only gone for two nights. Well, we accidentally managed to lock the cat in the kitchen for those two nights. Luckily, the bag of cat food was sitting out so he had food, but he pooped in the sink (so random!) and peed on the curtain and wall. The curtain washed fine, but I could still smell it from the wall long after I had bleached it to within an inch of its life! 
I think maybe Izzy does get bored on her play,at sometimes, but usually she lasts much longer than this week. Maybe it's a combination of her struggling to breathe through her congestion, and her needing more stimulation? I dunno, I guess we'll see when she is feeling better if she goes back to normal or not.

*Lauren* I read on fb that you ended up phoning the police because of your neighbours! Insane! Just one week and then you'll be gone from there forever! But since you're renting the place out, you still don't want crappy neighbours for the renters. 
Great news about Beau's injections going well. I am dreading our next set as much as the first!!
That's so sad about your mums partner :( especially since Freya was so young :hugs: have fun tonight!

*Afm* nothing much new. I went down to my school today to celebrate the end of term with them which was nice. Isabelle was generally pretty good, she fell asleep during lunch and then had some cuddles.
I was pretty upset as I went into my old classroom, and the girl covering my maternity had been asked by the person I covered for (who is coming back hence my lack of job now) to clear all the wall displays and posters. It was completely bare. It had taken me hours to put them all up! And they were all geography posters so I don't know why she wanted them down. She also told the girl covering my maternity that she doesn't even want the job back, she's just taking it until she can get the nursing job she wants. I'm so cross!


----------



## MrsHippo

Just a quick rant. You may have seen on fb about the neighbours. Well when I got home the police were here again.... Obviously not called by me this time. Well I saw two lads snooping around my car (two of the lads who had been upstairs) so I decided to go and speak to the police officers and find out why they had been called out again. Well as I was talking to them (one kept saying 'just keep complaining until they get thrown out') ... The two people who lived there walked over so I never found out why they had been called out. About 5 minutes after being back in, our buzzer went (at like 10 to 2 in the morning this is!!!) and it was them. So walked out to ask them what they were playing at and miss gobby (btw only looked about 15 close up) started having a go at me. So we ended up having an argument on the stairs!! He was like 'leave it, she has a kid' ..... She was saying they can play their music when they like and the police was no business of mind. OH AND she said 'I don't even know you, I can speak to you how I like' - this was after me saying 'you don't need to speak to me like that'. He was really apologetic but she was gobby as hell. And there are about 5/6 of them up there tonight!! 

Since then I emailed centrick and said I want them out. I will pay solicitors and court fees, I will not be spoken to like that in my own home by a teenager!! 

Since then (about an hour ago), I've done nothing but cry. 

They are ruining everything for us and making me feel so down. And I was so angry earlier I could have actually wholloped her. 

It's now 3am and I'm just lying in bed crying. I feel so shit, words can't even describe it. 

But there is me saying ill pay solicitor and court fees - I can't afford that :( if we can't get anyone in, looks like we will be back here.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah* - Oh my gosh, cat urine is the worst. I was so pissed when I moved in to this townhome because the upstairs bedroom smelled like cat piss. I finally got the smell out though but I think Mila at least can still smell it because my bedroom is the main area she would spray. Thankfully her spraying is such a small amount of urine that there really was no cat pee odor. Seriously, she was doing it in my house for months before I actually see her do it and realized that's what was happening. She has peed in my bed though if DH and I are gone longer then a day. Apparently she has separation anxiety because she doesn't do that any other time. Apple cider vinegar thrown in with the laundry works fantastic at getting the smell out though.

That really sucks about your job. I would be so upset if the lady taking your job is only doing so until something better comes along. Especially since you really loved the job. Maybe if she does leave they'll call you back?

*Lauren* - I'm so sorry about the crap with your neighbors. If it makes you feel better when DH and I lived in our old apartment I had to call the cops on two teens who were literally having sex outside our apartment. I'm sure you can imagine my surprise when I walk out to take my dog outside and have to see them with clothes thrown all over the place and such. Then the worst was they left their nasty, used condom on the ground so apparently they were able to finish before the police arrived. Then that damn thing was there for weeks before the landlord got it cleaned up. I would be livid all over again every time I had to see that condom. Especially because there are little kids that would play out there and I doubt they would know any better about not picking it up. 

You don't have to be there much longer though so try to keep your head up. And if your other neighbors continue to call the cops on them then hopefully they'll be kicked out and you won't have any problems renting.

*AFM* - Aiden almost rolled over yesterday. I had him on his playmat and he managed to get from his back to his side but he couldn't get the rest of the way over. He sure was trying though. Then he got really mad so he rolled himself back to his back and refused to move again. :haha:

Nothing else happening. DH is working so it's just Aiden and I today as well. No plans that I know of for this weekend either.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* that's such a gross story about the kids outside your old apartment :sick: Great news about Aiden! He'll be rolling properly very soon then! I feel like Isabelle is a million miles away from doing that. I know she the youngest baby, but only less than a week younger than Aiden, so it makes me jealous to hear about the great stuff he can do :haha:
TBH I don't know if I'd go back to my old job - it's so far from home that I wouldn't be home until 5-5.30pm each night so would hardly get anytime with Izzy. That doesn't sound good at all to me. But then again, beggars can't be choosers!

*Lauren* So sorry your neighbours are pissing you off again. That girl sounds like a treat.. :wacko: I hope that you get it rented out asap so you don't even have to contemplate going back there. Less than a week now until you move!!!

*Afm* I had a great day today. This morning I went to a cloth nappy group which was fun, and they are planning on holding it every month which is great. I love getting to groups like that and chatting with people with similar interests. Isabelle enjoyed it...she fell asleep for most of it :haha: 
Then we went for lunch with my SIL and we all went to my parents' house for the rest of the afternoon. So nothing major, but nice nonetheless.

Isabelle has been sleeping pretty well, still waking twice a night but I don't change her nappy anymore so it's a 10 minute feed and then back down. She isn't doing the great 6/7 hour stretches she had been doing around 8/9 weeks, and I have no idea why, but what we have atm isn't too bad - I can deal with it!
She hasn't been going down so well in the evenings though. More often than not she goes down asleep, then wakes and I have to go up and feed her back to sleep - which is not something I want to get into really. Some nights (like tonight) it's just once - 10 minutes and done - but other nights it can be 3 or more times. We tried leaving her to see if she would settle again, but she doesn't 9 times out of 10. And although she will settle eventually if we sit and shh and pat her etc, it can take up to 30mins. So now I don't even really try anything else but feeding her back to sleep. 

Her morning nap is going great though - the last 2 days she had gone into her crib awake and chatted and wriggled to herself before she falls asleep without an issue. I just wish she'd do that at night!!

Other than that....nothing to report!


----------



## Cathleen

Dear Mums :)
I've just found this forum and wondered if I could join your conversations : ) I gave birth to my sweet daughter Lily 3 months ago and I've been looking for a place to talk to other mums for some time now and it seems I found a perfect place... As it's my first baby I have a lot of doubts and it'd be great to know how other mums are coping. 
I know you know each other for quite a long time now, but hope I'll fit in :)


----------



## doggylover

Hi Cathleen, welcome! Congratulations on the birth of Lily, what a beautiful name! How is motherhood treating you so far?

I'm Sarah, and my little lady Isabelle is 2.5 months old.


----------



## Cathleen

Hi* Sarah* :)
My daughter was born 15 March, so she's 3,5 months old. Now it's getting better, the beginnings were quite rough as she was a lil bit colicky. At the beginning even going for a walk was quite an adventure - she had to sleep when we went out and as soon as she woke up I had to run back home as she'd cry her eyes out outside - no idea why:confused:
I read a few posts back to be as up-to-date as possible - it seems we share the same profession - I'm also a teacher : )

I read your discussion about cats - my cat was spayed a long time ago, but after having Lily she was a little bit jealous I think, because she started peeing in strange places. Once we were heading to our parents-in-law, we left Lily's car seat next to the door and waited for Lily to fall asleep. When she did that we quickly put her in the car seat but she woke up and started screaming. Only when we took her up we realised that the car seat was wet - soaked I mean, totally in our cat's pee! You can imagine how furious I was, especially that we had a three-hour-journey in front of us. Fortunately I'd borrowed a car seat from a friend before I bought the one for Lil, and luckily I didn't have time to give it back. Otherwise I don't know what I'd have done...


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi Cathline, 

I'm Lauren and mummy to Beau who was born on 30th March :) 

Sorry to hear about Lily being a little colicky, I know it's really difficult to look after a baby with it. Also sorry about your cat. Them along with dogs can be very funny with change. That's why I unfortunately gave my dog away before Beau was born, she was very hard work and hated change. Even Adam's shift changes would cause problems for her!! I knew bringing a baby home would be awful. So we reluctantly made the decision to give her to a new home.

Brittany, that's awful about your neighbours!! What on earth possesed them to do that!!! 
I have felt really down since what happened though. Yesterday we went to our friends 30th b.day party - there were loads of parents there. I actually felt like I was at a baby group it was that bad. Anyhoo, the whole time I was there I just wanted to cry. My friends were talking to me but I didn't want to talk back. All I wanted to do was go home ..... But not come back here. I felt as though I was stuck in between a rock and a hard place :( 

Also Brittany, that's great about Aiden rolling over. Beau can roll on to her side when she is on our bed but I think that is mostly down to the dint bits in the mattress. 

Sarah, I don't blame you for not wanting to go back to your old job. I don't. I've thought about it a lot recently and they will make me work everyday (I'd prefer to work 2/3 days on then the rest off) but they want me to work everyday for half a day. However, I can see that gradually getting longer. 

We are going to Adam's aunties for dinner today which has been arranged for a couple of weeks now. However, I don't want to go. I just don't feel like socialising with anyone but being here is making my mood even worse. As I type this they are playing music, throwing rubbish out their window again and pouring water... Or some other liquid out which keeps dribbling down our window and leaving marks on it. They have a sink!!! So why are they pouring it out the window??? 

OMG. I feel so miserable :'( :'(


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* :hugs: I'm so sorry that your shitty neighbours have made you feel so down, and basically ruined your whole weekend. At least by the end of this week you not have to deal with them on a day to day basis. Have you started packing yet?
It would be great if you could go back for half days - I wouldn't mind 5 days doing that, or 2/3 days full day. But anymore than that and I will just feel awful about never being with her. There aren't many jobs though, so I just have to take what I can get. Either that or do something totally different.

*Cathleen* so sorry to hear about Lily's colic :( my nephew had mild colic and that was bad enough, but it sounds like you've had a really rough ride with poor Lily. Is she more settled now?
That's so gross about your cat! I would have murdered mine! My dad is convinced that our cat is going to kill the baby, so the poor boy is under scrutiny any time he comes into the house! 
Do you teach primary or secondary?


----------



## MrsHippo

I have started packing :) - last week!! I couldn't help myself lol. I will be doing lots more this week, starting tomorrow. It makes me feel better. 

I am really annoyed with myself, for getting so upset with everything. But its so hard not to be. Is it so bad to want to be happy? 

I think I'm taking a backseat on the blog for a while. I have way too much going off at the moment. Hopefully once I am settled and happy again, I will start lol. I haven't even been comping, I haven't done any for weeks. I just have no motivation to do anything. Its sad really :(


----------



## linzylou

*Cathleen* - Hi and welcome! I'm Lindsey. My daughter, Sarah, is also 3.5 months (born on March 17). I'm sorry about Lily's colic. Is it gone yet, or gotten better at least? Sarah wasn't colicky but she has never been a great sleeper. She was doing 5-7 hour stretches but now we've hit some kind of wonder week/growth spurt/sleep regression and she will do a max of 4 hours. Some nights it's every 1-2 hours. How is Lily's sleep?

*Sarah* - Waking twice a night for 10 mins is not bad at all! She will probably drop one of those feeds eventually and then it will be even easier! I've had a harder time getting Sarah to bed (i.e., having to go in and comfort and/or feed her again a few times the first hour) but she has been clingier overall this week. Last night she let me put her down awake, babbled for 10 minutes, and then fell asleep. Did the same thing at 4am as well so I know she's capable of it. I think babies will go through different phases with their sleeping habits, too, so the bad nights are not permanent. At least that's what I tell myself when I've been up 5 times. :lol: It sounds like Izzy's doing well, though!

*Lauren* - :hugs: I can't believe how much shit you've had to endure with these neighbors. They should have been evicted! It's understandable why you would be so upset. I'm sure you will be much happier at your new place. Just a few more days!

*Brittany* - How did the crib work for Aiden? Sarah's been sleeping in hers for 3 weeks now and we haven't looked back. She was up to 6 hour stretches until last Sunday! Now she won't sleep more than 4 hours no matter where she is. What your neighbors did was absolutely disgusting!

*As for me* - Night before last was awful. We were up for 2.5 hours in the middle of the night - a first for us - and she also refused to nurse but was hungry so I had to go make her a bottle. But last night was good. She slept 3 hours, then 4, then 2, and then took a 2.5 hour nap this morning so I feel rested enough. Plus, Seth is home today and let me sleep in.

Sarah makes a few new noises and she's also started scooting herself around on her back. She did a 180 in her crib last night. I went to bed seeing her face on the video monitor and woke up to her feet! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It's 119 degrees today so we're not doing much.


----------



## Cathleen

Hello *Lauren* : )

So sorry you had to give your dog away, hope you managed to find her a decent home, I know it can be very difficult to find good people for animals you love... 
When do you have to go back to work? What are you plans concerning Beau - a nanny/nursery?
I didn't follow the thread from the beginning, just looked a few posts back, so I don't know if you're moving because of your neighbours, but still I hope you found a great place for your family. What I understood is that you are leaving your OWN flat, is that right?
I remember when I was looking for a flat, I was so afraid of having bad neighbours, they can simply ruin your life...
And don't worry, the moment you move out it's going to be a lot better, you'll see. 

*Sarah*
Looking from perspective Lily's colic wasn't that bad after all - I mean, I heard of worse cases :) She started having problems when she was 3 weeks and after two weeks the colic was over (we had to use some medicine for a month though). She cried mainly in the evenings and at weekends - that is when my husband was at home - so my poor husband had the idea that baby cries non stop :dohh: 

However, going out with her was a problem for a longer perdiod of time. I somehow dealt with that, I just had to learn that you can't plan anything with the baby - I only went out with her when she was asleep and I knew that I had 2-2,5 hours before she wakes up and starts shouting. Going with her on a cold day was not an option as when I wanted to put some warm clothes on her she started crying. Even just puting her in her pram and going out resulted in crying outside - she didn't fall asleep as most babies do when they are going for a walk. I still don't know what the problem was, it all suddenly stopped and right now I go out when she's awake, she takes a short nap in the pram and when she wakes up in the park she is so happy - just wants me to take her in my arms so that she can contemplate the world :D

Sarah, my Mum is just like your Dad! She reminds me non stop that I should never ever let my cat go near Lily as (she wants to put in nicely) "she might lie next to her face and the baby will suffocate". You can imagine that I didn;t dare telling her about the little incident with the car sear :) But the truth is my cat is so afraif of Lily - she doesn't go near her, when I come into the door with L. in my arms and the cat is there she slowly retreats :)

I teach English in a secondary school (16-18 year-olds)

Hello *Lindsey* :)
Your Sarah is only two days younger :) 
5-7 hour stretches at night were really great, but I think it really might be this wonder week and in a few days Sarah will get back to sleeping longer :)
Lily usually goes to sleep at 9 (we started puting her to her crib two weeks ago:) ), then I feed her around 1-2 am, then 4-5 am, 6am and finally at 7am when she wakes up. But to be honest I like it like that, I feed her almost without waking up as I take her to bed for the first feeding :blush:. She doesn't cry at night, in fact she doesn;t wake up, she just starts sucking her fingers while sleeping - I wake up when I hear that sound and I just give her my boob just to fall asleep while cuddling her. I just love this moment of her being so calm and eating without any problems (during the day she sometimes have a pattern of: eat-cry-eat-cry-eat)
Does your Sarah need to be held after being fed? Does she fall asleep in your arms or do you do something else to help her fall asleep?

And congratulations on Sarah's scooting around, it's fantastic! What new sounds does she make?

Sorry for the longish post, I have to try to keep it short next time :)


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* oh my gosh I am right there with you on having to resettle Isabelle/feed her again in the first hour after she goes to bed. It's exhausting some nights for sure. Last night she was asleep when I put her down, then woken hour later and would only settle after two little feeds. Tonight it took around 20-25 mins to settle her when I put her down. No matter what I try, nothing seems to make a difference. There have been very few nights when I put her down and she goes to sleep and stays asleep. We've had nights where it's been sleep 20mins, cry and need a feed over and over for hours. Luckily none as bad as that for a while!
So funny about her scooting around in her crib! You'll need to put the video monitor somewhere you can see more of her now just incase she does it again! 

*Lauren* I had an inkling you might have started packing, knowing how super organised you are!! I'm sure you've loads of stuff, and with beau it must be difficult as you'll need things right up to the last minute. At least nobody will be hot on your heels for your flat, so you can move all the important things ASAP and get the rest over a few days?
Yeah there is no point in forcing yourself to blog if you don't have much time, especially with moving! You should try and do a few comps though- hopefully you'll get a win and that'll make you feel a bit better.

*Cathleen* I think you're right about not being able to plan with a LO. We can only do our best, and just deal with things as they come up!! Sounds like you had Lily's habits down to a tee when she was more fussy though, so I guess it's just about adapting as they change.
And yeah, for a while izzy just cried when my family we around and I'm sure they thought she was a demon!! My dad keeps saying now how much she's changed because she doesn't cry so much with them - but she has always been happy and smily when at home with me!

*afm* not much new at all. I didn't do much today, let simon walk the dogs and lay on the sofa lol! Isabelle has been so sleepy today, all she's done is eat and sleep. I think maybe she's hitting the 12 week growth spurt.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Cathleen* - Welcome! I'm Brittany and my son Aiden was born April 5th. His weight and such is on the first post if you're curious. My labor with him was pretty quick too. My doctor was estimating about 24 hours for me since first labors typically take longer, especially with induction but from the start of my induction to his arrival was 9 hours. I also cloth diaper, exclusively breastfeed, and bed share (though I didn't intend to do that). So that's a little bit about me and Aiden to catch you up a bit.

As for the cat peeing, I'm so thankful none of my cats or dog for that matter have gotten jealous and started peeing random places. Though my cat that would spray would spray on DS's pack 'n play which really doesn't make since to me because that was one of her favorite places to sleep before DS arrived. Thankfully it doesn't smell like cat pee or I would have been livid. I can only imagine how you felt with the carseat. 

*Lauren* - I'm so sorry you're feeling so down at the moment. I remember when I had to call the cops on the two teens at my old apartment I felt so upset about it for weeks after. I think it was because that nasty condom was sitting out there so I had to see it every time I took my dog out and it would just anger me all over again. I imagine you're still feeling upset about the whole situation because you still have to deal with your neighbors. Not much longer though and you'll be out of there and in a much better place. :hugs: :hugs:

*Lindsey* - I failed miserably in my attempts with the crib. I put him in it Friday night after I fed him when he was half asleep in my bed. As soon as I put him down in his crib though his eyes were wide open. I pretty much knew at that point it was a lost cause but I waited 5 minutes anyways to see if he would stop fussing but no luck. Last night he didn't want to sleep at all, it was after 10 before he finally went to sleep for the night and at that point I was too tired to even try putting him in his crib.

So glad Seth was home and let you sleep. DH also let me sleep this afternoon but I think it was more so because Aiden was sleeping too and with me sleeping he was free to play his video games without me yelling at him. 

*AFM* - I have stuff to update y'all on but I hear Aiden downstairs crying so I better get down there before DH starts freaking out. :haha:


----------



## linzylou

*Cathleen*, my husband gives Sarah her bedtime bottle and puts her down when she is practically asleep. She used to turn her head a few times and then she'd be out. Lately, though, she's been waking up as soon as her head hits the mattress. Sometimes it takes a hand on her chest while saying _shhhh_, other times I nurse/rock her. It sounds like you and Lily have a nice routine and I love the convenience of co-sleeping. We only did it for a week but we still do for the occasional nap. Now Sarah's in constant motion so it's not always that easy!

Sarah's new sounds are yelling (not quite a shriek or a squeal but not a cry, either) and she also says something like "der der der" which goes on until she's practically out of breath. She looks mad when she does it, too - it's like she's lecturing me. :lol: 

*Sarah*, the first hour is definitely the worst! I don't even try to go to bed until we're past it. Tonight hasn't been as bad (knock on wood!). Bottle at 8:30. Shush/pat for 2 mins. Asleep by 8:45. She's woken up twice since (it's 9:15), fussed for literally 10 seconds, and then gone back to sleep. But the night is still young...

Haha, I did move the monitor. She's already scooted herself sideways. Silly girl.

*Brittany*, I'm sorry! :hugs: Our first night was pretty bad, too. There is plenty of time for Aiden to get used to his crib so don't worry and do what you need to do to get sleep at night! I sometimes wish co-sleeping would have worked out for us because I love snuggling her (which we do a lot during the day) and it's a lot more convenient to nurse in bed, I think, than to have to go into another room but I am glad we made the transition when we did. She moves around so much now that I would not feel comfortable leaving her in the RNP overnight.


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lindsey* - I thought DH was the one wanting me to move DS to his crib and then when I was trying it he was saying he was under the impression that DS would be in bed with us until I stop breastfeeding (planning to start weaning at 6 months). I think DH secretly likes having DS in the bed with us because then he can see him anytime he's awake. I know he misses DS a lot while he's away at work. Especially if he gets stuck working late. As long as I have DS swaddled (well more so his arms wrapped up since he's too big now to swaddle him properly) he's not too bad sleeping next to me. 

*AFM* - I had a really rough night yesterday night. DH and I tried DTD again since I haven't been having any pain down there lately so I was thinking we would finally have sex that was pain free and therefore enjoyable for me. Wrong! DH was able to get like a quarter of the way in and that didn't hurt so I was excited thinking that I might actually get to enjoy DTD. So I told him I wasn't having any pain so he moved farther in and OMG did it hurt. I was so disappointed that I made DH stop right then and there because the mood was completely killed for me. Then I probably sat up for hours crying about it because I was so upset. Before I felt like I was able to be optimistic about DTD working the next time but I'm almost 3 months PP and still can't have sex. It's just so discouraging. :cry:

Anyways, I'm off to get ready so I can drop the cat off at the vet for her spay. Hoping the earlier wake up time doesn't throw off Aiden's day too much.


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, sorry to hear your attempt at sex didn't go too well :( I know this maybe TMI to tell, but does it hurt just inside or is it deep? If its deep endometriosis could be the cause? Or a possibility at least. However, I thought I had it just over a year ago. I was always in pain when trying to have sex, my doctor checked me for STI's (even though I knew that wouldn't be the cause) but once they were ruled out she said it could be endo but would have to have a laparoscopy (think that's the one) to check before treating. But me being a wimp, I put it off... Then about a month later I was fine again :shrug: I know it's an inflammatory disease but not sure whether symptoms come and go? But if your pain is deep then I'd mention it to your doctor and see what they say? Also, I know child birth can cause problems with the viginal muscles - some people end up tensing whenever anything goes ''down there'' , whether it be their man or a tampon. Have you tried using sex toys? That's worth looking in to if you haven't. Try something small at first and see if they relax you more. 

Cathline, where are you from? Tell us a little about yourself :) 

As for me, I did some more packing today. I'm piling it all up in to the smallest room and I had a phone call earlier to arrange a viewing for tomorrow. So unfortunately they will have to see beyond the boxes lol. 
I overheard an argument outside earlier between the scum and the guy who lives next to them on the same floor. He was saying he'll get them evicted. The scum's (ill refer to them as scum!!) response was 'he isn't going to throw out his own daughter' ectect then turned around and went 'you don't know who I know' - so now they're threatening their neighbours as well as making our lives a misery!! Even though its disgusting, I'm so glad it's not just me it's effecting!!

I brought Beau a door bouncer off eBay today :) looking forward to seeing her in that!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

TMI but it just hurts inside, kind of like DH is trying to put something way too big in there. I know when I had my 6 week check my OB said I was having vaginal dryness due to the breastfeeding. And she was saying that may cause problems with sex even if we do use a lot of lube so I think that's what my problem is. At least I hope because she did say she could prescribe me some stuff to help with that if I need her to. I'm just kind of feeling like I'm never going to be able to have sex again and it really depresses me. 

Those neighbors of yours sound horrible, Lauren. I can't wait for you to get away from them. Hopefully your other neighbors reported the threat to the police since I can't imagine them being allowed to stay there if the cops are repeatedly being called.

What kind of bouncer did you get? I saw Laura posted a pic of Eva in one on FB but the brand is only a UK one so I'm still looking. The one I was previously looking at had nothing but negative reviews.


----------



## MrsHippo

Ours is a Tippytoes doorway bouncer. Amazon sell them so they might be sold overseas too? Worth looking but reviews are good. I got mine for £10 on eBay. Didn't want to spend much. I saw Laura's too, I looked at that brand as well. 

Your sex life will be back to normal again one day, just keep trying. But the pain you describe is exactly how I felt. But then I was back to normal before I knew it.


----------



## linzylou

I've been looking at this bouncer for the near future but I'm not sure when to start using it. She's pretty good at holding up her head/upper body so maybe at 4 months? Have you used yours yet, Lauren?


----------



## MrsHippo

No I only paid for it today so waiting for it to be delivered :) Beau is good at holding her head also - apart from when she is tired! Then she slumps. 

I looked at those bouncers but are too big for here so thats why I haven't brought one. I might think about it once we have moved. I know the door bouncers say from 3 months old. Not sure about the jumperoo, I'd assume it was the same?


----------



## linzylou

The one I was looking at said 4 months. Sarah's 15 lbs (her thighs no longer fit the Bumbo :lol:) so hopefully she can use it by then. The doorway jumpers look like fun, too, so I'll keep looking. I can't believe our babies are getting so big.


----------



## doggylover

Oh whoa what is with here babies growing up and using bouncers and jumparoos?!?! Where have our tiny babies gone?! My little lady still isn't quite there with supporting her own head, but a bumbo is next on our list. No need for us to buy jumper as my SIL has one to loan us (like everything Isabelle has!!) It's from 6 months.

*Brittany* I'm so sorry about dtd :( we avent even tried again since our failed attempt two weeks ago.
How did your cat get on?

*Lindsey* how did Sarah go last night after her good start to her sleep? All turn out ok?

*Lauren* fingers crossed for the people coming to see the flat tomorrow!!! I didn't know the scum are related to the people who own the flats, that isn't good :/

Afm, a short one tonight as I have literally had a small mental breakdown. I still have the cold and am just exhausted. Isabelle is continuing her leap action (at least I fucking hope it's leap related!!!! Pardon the language) of screaming at bedtime. Tonight I started sobbing and yelled out the window to Simon, who was working in the garden, that he had to come and sort her, while I sat in our nursing chair and cried for half an hour. She was SCREAMING, and crying so hard her eyes were all puffy. She finally settled, and half an hour later she started again, so he went up again to her. 
I'm just finding this bed time stuff so hard at the minute. She isn't doing well, and I'm getting more exhausted every day because I still feel unwell. Not a great few days :( it's my birthday this week and I know I will just be exhausted and unable to enjoy anything that Simon does on it.
But at the same time, my sister offered to babysit last weekend so we could go out but I said no because I don't want to leave her again after the last disaster. I don't know what's wrong with me, I need and want a break, but can't bear (bare?) to leave her.


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, I'm so sorry about your night. :hugs: :hugs: Could Isabelle have gas, or be overtired/overstimulated? Sometimes Sarah cries like that at night when she hasn't napped very well and is super tired. I have to hold her really close and tight, with a pacifier in her mouth, and rock her until she calms down enough to either feed her or put her down.

I wish I had more to offer in the way of advice but our nights are still hit and miss as it is. I really do think it's related to a phase or mental leap or something of that nature, rather than something you are or are not doing, and it will pass! I know it's hard to feel that way in the middle of it. Can Simon try putting her down after you nurse her, so that you can get a break and maybe get a head start on your sleep? Sometimes Seth has more success than me when I'm all worked up because I think Sarah can sense that. I hope you're able to get some rest soon so that you feel better for your birthday!

Our night was better than expected. She woke up at 11:30 and I popped the paci into her mouth and she was out until 3. Ate and went back to sleep for another 2.5 hours. Today, she hasn't napped for shit and Seth is going out tonight so I'm on my own. Not feeling very optimistic but we'll see.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for posting that bouncer, Lindsey. I know DH was wanting a door bouncer at one point like what Lauren bought but the one he was thinking about is the one I read bad reviews on. I'll have to keep looking to see what route we want to go because I'm not sure yet. 

Sarah, I'm sorry you have been having a rough time. I don't blame you for not wanting to leave Izzy after what happened last time. I don't like to leave Aiden either and have only been out one time by myself since he's been born. I just don't think anyone can take care of Aiden as good as me. When I left Aiden with DH I had it in my head that he was just going to leave him laying on his playmat by himself so DH could play video games the entire time so I wasn't really able to enjoy being out.

Also Aiden will scream a lot in the evening because he's overtired. He rarely goes to sleep for the evening before 8:30 but I have to start trying at 7:00 to get him to sleep. He refuses to take any naps once DH is home. 

AFM, my kitty is doing well post-surgery. She is still a bit skittish but way better than last night when she was running into walls and stuff.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, sorry to hear your not feeling so great :( I don't really have any advice on bedtime either. But what we do when Beau has had her last feed is wait 10 minutes (change her nappy and put swaddle on) then put her to bed. She has her sheep on and has a dummy. On a normal night we have to go in to her about 5 times to keep putting the dummy back in. But after then she is fast off. If I put her to bed straight after her feed she doesn't settle well. Also, that half an hour/hour before bed we try and keep quiet. Not too quite...but like turn the volume down on the tv and chill. If we over-stimulate her, she doesn't settle either. 

As for you not feeling great, you need a break!! I didn't like leaving Beau, like Brittany said, you feel as though no one else can look after them better than yourself. Start with short intervals, like ask someone to babysit for an hour or two while you pop to the shop. When you get back and see that she is fine, you'll feel more confident leaving her. Or even try and get out as often as you can when Simon is home and leave her with him. Those little breaks really do wonders. My mum is having Beau all day for us on Friday and if I am honest, it hasn't even crossed my mind being away from her for that long. I know that if she had problems she'd let me know but I am sure she will be fine. She is going away with the caravan...well I say going away, its just up the road. But they brought a caravan a while ago and like to go out on it all the time. Just to get away from home. 

I know it is normally me moaning but today I am soooooo excited :happydance: I cannot wait until we are gone!! I am meeting my mum tomorrow and I need to try and find more boxes. IKEA used to have a big metal crate in their carpark where they'd put empty boxes and you could just go and pick them up as and when you needed them. They got rid of that and started selling boxes instead!!! I bet if I went around to their bins, I'd find hundreds. So fustrating. I am NOT buying boxes!! But Thursday I will be packing everything, taking the wardrobe down ect then on Friday at 9:45 we are going to sign the contract and collect the keys!! Woop :dance: I have a bottle of Champagne in the fridge and I am so opening it on Friday evening in celebration of our long awaited move!! :happydance::happydance:

Oh and yes. What has happened to our little newborn babies!!!?? Beau is currently lying on her playmat screaming. Not screaming as in crying but screaming. Lol eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhh - really loud!! Its her new thing.


----------



## Cathleen

Hello *Brittanyy, *

Thx for nice welcome, I've already checked the first site : )
How do you get on with cloth diapers? I wanted to do the same, but somehow I didn't manage.


----------



## Cathleen

*Lindsey*, 

I had similar problems with Lily, the moment she was put down she started moving her head around and waking up. I'd feed her again then and it usually helped. But I also noticed that her sleeping position has a huge impact - she sleeps in her tummy most of the time, only at night when I feed her I put her on one side and she falls asleep while feeding in tis position. My mother-in-law insisted that a baby shouldn't be placed on her tummy. When we visited her and she was carrying Lily until she fell asleep and put her on her back - L. woke up straight away :) And it was every time she put her on her back :) She slept on her back only in the pram and at the beginning, now shen we stroll and she starts shouting I know I have to put her on her tummy, because she wants to sleep - and in few seconds her eyes are closed. Have you tried different sleeing position for Sarah?

I envy the sounds Sarah is making! 

*Lauren* I'm 29, live in Poland, used to be a workoholic working 12 hours a day :) When I got pregnant I slowed down working 10 now I am a full-time mother :) I was supposed to go back to work in September but now I have doubts about it - I wanted to go back for a few hours a day, but still it seems so much!
And the time flies, so Friday will be sooner than you expect :) And a bottle of champagne mmmm...
*Sarah* So sorry about Isabelle's crying period. It may be related to wonder week, so it should pass very quickly. I know how you feel about leaving I. with sb else, but it might be a good thing actually - you'll "reset" and a new person might be really great for Isabelle. I saw that when Lily had a rough period - and my mother-in-law was visitng us then, she settled very quickly with her, I don't know why - a change of routine, someone else holding her? I agree with Lauren - try to get out even for an hour, then it'll get better :)


----------



## doggylover

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: I feel so much better today as I slept well last night. I think everything (being sick, being tired and then the screaming) just all got too much for me.

I definitely need to start leaving Isabelle, but before we do that we need to start getting her to take a bottle more regularly. But doing that, I feel so useless :blush: beause I am the only one who feeds her, it makes me feel so needed! How pathetic am I!?!?! 

*Brittany* I also feel that nobody can take care of Izzy as well as I can. Then I feel awful for thinking that about Simon, and in fact all my family, as I know they are all more than capable - probably BETTER than me!!! 

*Lauren* only a few days to go! I got excited then and thought you were going on a shopping trip to Ikea - I love it there!! It's great that Beau gets a chance to be with your mum, and I'm sure your mum loves it! Won't be so much of a break for you on Friday though as I'm sure you'll be crazy busy all day.

*Afm* a grumpy day. All she wanted to do again was suck (not even eat!) and sleep. Good news is she went down perfectly tonight. I let her suck herself into oblivion (although I do every night!) and then spent ages patting her back before I put her down. She was semi-awake, but dozed off very quickly. Hasn't woken yet and it's almost been an hour so fingers crossed!

Question: in another thread someone mentioned they are going to wean LO next month (so at 4 months). Have any of you ladies thought about weaning? I'm hoping to do baby-led weaning (I've yet to tell Simon this!) and would really hope not to start before 6 months.


----------



## Cathleen

Sarah, don't even think that anyone might actually be better at taking care of Isabelle than you! 
I had a hard day as well, Lily wanted to be fed every 40 min (and she did that for 5 min), so I had problems doing the chores... Maybe that's the weather? She also had problems falling asleep, finally she fell asleep while eating...

As for weaning, I'm not going to do that in. When L. is 6 moths I'll start giving her solids and wait until she refuses to drink my milk. Hopefully, I'll feed her as long as I can, I believe that if you can breastfeed, you should do that as long as the baby wants it.


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah, I had a letter come through from my HV about a week ago titled ''you may have thought about weaning, come to our weaning class'' - they aren't the exact words but was something along those lines :haha: but I personally won't be attempting it until around the 6 month mark, possibly late 5 month. Will see how it goes. 

Glad you feel better today and yes, defo try the bottles more. You using a bottle won't make you any less mumsy, when you get in to the swing of it you will be passing the job to Simon lol. You will have to play the role of 'cow' though with all the milking you'll have to do :rofl: Don't get me wrong, I love doing stuff for Beau but once in a while I like to be the one just chilling on the sofa watching telly while Adam feeds her. Makes me feel as though he is doing more. 

I like IKEA too but when I was young I spent a lot of time in there. We lived about 10 minute walk away...it was a regular hanging ground for us teens :p 
I can't wait to buy lots of new stuff for my house but unfortunately it will have to wait as we are skint!! :( 

Cathleen, I have doubts about going back to work too. But will have to go back for a few weeks at least otherwise, I'll be paying back my maternity leave. What do you do for work? Have you always lived in Poland?


----------



## Cathleen

Lauren, 
Why would you have to pay back your maternity leave if you didn't get back to work? In Poland you can always go on a parental leave - yoo are not paid then, but you have the health insurance. I'm wondering if such options are available in UK, but the idea of returning maternity leave money is absurd. 
I'm a teacher, so it'd be possible to work for 2/3 days a week but I don't know who would take care of Lily then... Nursery is an absolute no-no (a good one costs more or less what I earn)
I've lived in Poland for my whole life, I'm Polish :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Durrr silly question to ask isn't it haha. I guess you could have moved to Poland at some point... :p

Paying back maternity leave is just something my company do. I guess its to stop women taking maternity pay then handing in their notices at the end. It wouldn't be all the pay, but a good chunk of it!! But we will see, if the new manager is still in the same position when I go back then I will definitely be leaving. She is a bitch!! If its someone else, then I might consider staying. Depends on what hours I'd have to work. 

So I met my mum today and she has brought Beau some clothes which are really cute!! I can't be bothered to take photos and upload them so I will post the links instead :) 

https://www.next.co.uk/g50104s4

Well I would....but the sleepsuits aren't online!!! I'll take photos later and upload them tonight - if I remember!!


----------



## Cathleen

*Lauren*, not a stupid question, it proves you have a good command of lateral thinking :) I loved those lateral quizes btw

It seems strange that a company has the right to take, even some part, of maternity pay! I was complaining that in my country the law is anti-family, but now I have to reconsider that. In general there is a law that after maternity leave you have the right to have "bringing up" leave which can take up to 3 years if I'm not mistaken. Of course it's not paid, but you kind of still work in your workplace, the country is paying health insurance. Of course, after this leave the company has the right to sack you... 
And the good thing is that if you declare that you want to work part-time after maternity leave your employer has to agree and s/he can't fire you. You can have this part-time agreement for 3 yrs I guess.

The dress is great! I adore Next clothes for children, they are so beautiful and good quality as well.


----------



## doggylover

*cathleen* sounds to me like the rules in Poland about maternity and family leave from work are pretty great! As Lauren mentioned, most employers here require you to return to work for a period (with my job it's 13 weeks) or you have to pay some money back. I can request part time but it doesn't mean I'll get it. 

*lauren* we only got ikea here a few years ago so it's still a big novelty!

Had a very quiet day today, did almost nothing. Isabelle was awake from 2pm until 6.30pm with just a 15 minute nap in the middle :shock: so she was grumpy all evening because of that. But she just wouldn't go to sleep this afternoon! I tried to feed her to sleep several times as that almost always works...but she fought it every time. She's just gone to bed, and was all quiet for 15 mins, and now Simon is up with her as she's shouting. But she sounds so tired, so I'm hoping it doesn't last long!

It's my birthday tomorrow (27...) so Simon is off, but don't know what we're doing. I feel like I won't be able to really enjoy myself though as I've been so tired and run down the last 2 weeks. 
I got some cheques from his family for my birthday though which is nice, so have to work out what I want to spend those on!


----------



## MrsHippo

Awww I'm sure you'll have a lovely day Sarah :) and spend the money on something for yourself!! 

Beau has started fighting sleep which is slightly annoying. She had a full on screaming fit in Costa earlier which was embarrasing. Had to take her outside and walk around until she fell asleep. So annoyed with this old couple though. Looking at me like I needed to 'control' my daughter. I felt like saying something!! End of the day, she is s little baby. I'd understand people being annoyed if she was a lot older. But a baby??!! You can't stop them from crying can you!! Grrr


----------



## Cathleen

Happy birthday Sarah :cake:
Hope you'll have a lot of fun and will manage to relax :)
Poor Isabelle, hope today it's better

Lauren, I'd be furious with this couple, Beau is so small, it's not like she's a kid throwing a tantrum, so I just don;t get it. I hate situations like that - oh and I also hate it when ppl know what my baby wants/needs/feels like. I don't understand total strangers who have the guts to tell me (not give advice, just tell) what I should do. Do you have the same or is it just Polish speciality? Once on a bus Lily started screaming - there was a crowd, she got scared and I coulnd;t take her in my arms. As I was leaving the bus two older ladies said to each other (but loud enough for me to hear) : oh, what a poor baby, it' so hot today, so it must be thirsty, it needs water etc. I exclusively breastfeed, Lily was just annoyed and sleepy, but of course they know better and made me feel like a lousy mother...
asf I had a very nice day today - my husband finished work earlier so we went to the park in the afternoon and lay on the blanket on the grass with Lily there:) It was great, especially that we didn;t take the pram, just a sling. I need to use it more often :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Sarah how was your birthday? 

Moving went ok yesterday, Adam's aunty let us down which I'm really annoyed about. She agreed to help us, so thought great! But yesterday morning we rang her and she didn't pick up.... And we still haven't heard from her now!! How rude can you get?? If she didn't want to help, all she had to do was say. So me and Adam did it all by ourselves. It literally took us all day to move everything over. Today all I've done is clean (the house is so dirty!!! I'm actually pissed off that the landlord didn't clean it!). He re-carpeted and its all been decorated but I am having to clean it all before I put my stuff away. I started cleaning the kitchen at 10ish, popped to the shops for half an hour to pick up a load of cleaning products, carried on cleaning when I got back. I had finally finished the kitchen (this is only cupboards - inside and out) around 4:30. That's just how dirty they were!! The rest of the house isn't as bad so hopefully I'll get that all gone tomorrow morning.

Cleaning aside, I'm sooo happy we are here!! :) 

On another note, my hayfever is so bad at the moment. I wake up during the night and first thing in the morning all stuffed up like I have a cold. My throat is killing from all the sneezing!! I think I'm going to have to go to the doctors to get something. Over the counter tablet ect are too expensive. 

I hope everyone is ok? :) xx


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, I hope you're feeling better and were able to enjoy your birthday! 

Lauren, congrats on the new place! Sorry about your hayfever and all the cleaning you've had to do, but it must feel so nice to be away from your old neighbors! :) I've gotten a few annoyed looks while out with the baby and it makes me so mad. We were out of town recently and had breakfast at this crappy, hole-in-the-wall diner. Sarah was fussy and refusing her pacifier. These two men next to us kept giving us dirty looks because apparently we were interrupting their business meeting or whatever. Who has a business meeting in a crappy diner, anyway? We hurried up and got out of there but I felt so self-conscious and irritated.

As for me, it's 110+ degrees here so we haven't been doing much. I go over to my mom's a few times a week to hang out with my sister but that's about it as I try to avoid putting Sarah in a hot car. Seth's been working 7 days a week (we recently bought a retail property and he's been working on that in addition to his normal job) and the other young mom that I've been hanging out with is back at work now so I'm feeling a little lonely these days. I can't wait until it cools down and we can get out some more.

Sarah's still waking 3-5 times a night. She has a good night (as in, only waking up 1-2x) a few times a week but that's about it. I'm really hoping this is the four month sleep regression people talk about because I really don't want to think that this is just the way she is and that I'm doomed to 3+ night wakings for who knows how long (and I hate hearing about toddlers that still wake up every night). I'm not expecting Sarah to STTN by any means but we had a good thing going for a few weeks (5-7 hour stretches, waking twice to eat) but as soon as she hit 14 weeks our nights went to hell. The only good thing is that she wakes up happy (wish I could say the same!) and that she's still really easy going most of the time.

I'm on another baby site and a lot of moms are starting to post about sleep regression. At least my baby never STTN so it's not as traumatic as going from 12 hours of sleep to waking every 2-3 hours like some moms. I do laugh at the ones that complain about having to get up once, though. I guess I'm just jealous! :lol:


----------



## doggylover

*Lindsey* I definitely feel your pain about sleep. Things are getting worse with us eg last two nights Isabelle went to bed earlier at 8pm and fell straight to sleep which was great as that was that issue solved! Then she was up at 11pm (when I went to bed anyway), 1, 3 and 6am. She is up at least 3 times a night, and then fussing in the morning too. I'm getting used to the lack of sleep again, but it sucks. And like Sarah, she had been doing the 5/6/7 hr stretches (I remember boasting she hadnt done anything less than 5hrs at one point!) so yeah, I feel your pain.
I can't believe how hot it is with you!!! Does it make Sarah cranky? It's only around 75 degrees here atm but that's a heat wave for us and both Isabelle and I are super cranky!!!
Sorry you are feeling lonely atm, but I totally understand not wanting to take Sarah out in that heat. Sometimes, even if I see people a lot, I still feel kind of lonely as I feel like nobody gets what I am going through, apart from my SIL. We've been hanging out a lot lately, and since my nephew is only 2 and she is pregnant again she totally gets it. I dread when she goes back to work after the summer tbh.

*Lauren* :happydance: so excited you are finally out of your old place and in the new house!!! Sorry it was left in such a pigsty though, what is with that? I hate that people do that - when we bought our house they left it FILTHY. Can't believe Adams aunt totally ignored your calls, that's so out of order!!! 
How is Beau enjoying the heat?

*Afm* I had a great birthday. I was cranky in the morning (as I am every morning now due to my interrupted sleep!) but we went out with my SIL, dad and nephew for the day so it was really lovely. Simon got me a necklace with Isabelle's fingerprint on it (from notonthehighstreet- I know Lauren and Hayley are fans!) which was lovely.
Other than that just been poddling about, spending lots of time with my family and doing a whole load of nothing! As I mentioned above to Lindsey, Isabelle is waking up 3/4 times a night, and seems to be getting worse. Se started about 2 weeks ago waking at 2, moved slowly to 1, then 12 and now 11-11.30. I'm worried though that because I feed her every time she wakes I am just perpetuating the waking. But when I do feed her she takes a proper big feed like she's always done, and it all stays down, so that makes me think she really is hungry. :shrug: I dunno, it's a tough one.

Lastly, I'm sure you remember me saying how shitty my 'friends' have been lately with not making any effort with izzy and I at all. Well the final straw with one of them has come - she didn't text, Facebook or get in contact in any way to say happy birthday. I've known her for 13 years so I know she didn't forget my birthday or anything (plus because its July 4th it's a memorable date!) so she just...didnt bother. Even if she had forgotten and sent a text the next day would have been fine but NOTHING. 
I didn't get any cards etc from the others either. So I have had enough. Unless they contact me, I'm not getting in contact with them again. Sounds harsh, and maybe a little childish, but I am sick of doing all the running and, tbh, we don't have that much in common anymore anyway. Even the girl who has just had the baby. We have very different ideas about what having a baby means I think.

Anyhoo, that's all with me!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

I still read in here and see how everyone is doing, but never really get chance to post. 

Seems like Charlotte is fitting in with all your gorgeous LOs which is great for me. She is teething at the minute and has gone back to being fussy in bed with sleeping and crying for no particular reason and difficult to settle with nothing I can do to soothe her. She's also recognising people and if someone new holds her then she will cry and want to go back to someone she does know. Sounds just like Isabelle, it might be her teeth too? 

Bought her an amber anklet tonight to see if it will help. 

Can't believe you were brave enough to move with a tiny baby and how rude of his aunty. That would have infuriated me more than anything. Like you said, she only had to say she couldn't help previously. 

Hoping to do some more crochet tonight, but knackered!


----------



## MrsHippo

So nice to hear from you Nicola :) 

Sarah, I am totally with you on the shitty friends. I am so angry with my ''closest'' friend. She has made 0 effort which infuriates me. I have given up chasing them. If they don't care, then I don't care. What is with them?? It is such a shame we don't all live close to each other - we could have met up then :) at least we all knmow we are here for one another. 

Beau has been a little cranky in the heat. Its been 28 degrees celsuis today (not sure what that is in fahrenheit?) but its been very warm!! Lovely, wish I could have spent the day sunbathing ;) instead, I've been doing housework lol. I've had Beau in the nude pretty much all day though, I hate to think she is overheated. Tried giving her a bit of water but she doesn't like it. So just sticking to regular feeds, I haven't made them as warm as I would usually. 

Adam is away all week () but means I can get on with sorting this place out. I also have a roofer coming tomorrow then again on Wednesday. I can start on the garden too, we have a bigish garden which I know will take a lot of looking after. Coming from an apartment means we have no garden tools whatsoever so I will have to go out and buy them. The garden has no colour either apart from some purple flowers in one patch and some cream coloured roses. The rest is just green. I love colour so I defo need to go and buy some pretty flowers :) Got to be careful with money though, if we don't rent our apartment out soon then we'll be paying the mortgage on that still. Have a viewing tomorrow and the apartment looks so different empty....hopefully this person will want it!! 

Oh talking of the apartment, not sure if I have already mentioned this. But in the whole building there are three sections. In our section there are 6 apartments, well, 4 of them are up for rent!! Everyone is moving out!!! Spoke to the neighbour who lives on the same level as the scumbags and he was telling us how fed up he is of them and is actually returning to his mums just to get out. How sad is that?? Soooo glad we aren't there anymore. But I really hope they still get moved on, or things improve as I'll be stuffed if we can't get a tenant in. I can only pay a mortgage and rent for so long. 

OMG what is with flies and moths!!!??? I have never had a problem with them before moving here. I have to have my windows open to let in fresh air, but means I have a never ending swarm of flying insects intrude!! I brought a spray to kill them yesterday, feel bad doing it.... but I don't have any other choice. I hate the thought of them flying around Beau. Oh and I read about moths - ewww. They lay their eggs on your clothes and then the larvae (which are like tiny maggots) live in your clothes and gradually eat away at them. That has totally freaked me out so I have soaked cotton wool balls in lavender and popped them in all the wardrobes and stuff. The thought of maggot type things living on my clothes and in my bed ect really makes my skin crawl!!! I NEED to get rid of them!! Lavender plug-in air fresheners here I come!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I have tried posting in here multiple times but I always end up having to go and do something so I never get to finish a post. Hopefully this time I'll have better luck.

*Lauren* - Aiden has recently started the screaming thing too. It makes me laugh because I think it's so cute.

Glad the move went alright. Sorry about Adam's aunt though. I remember when DH and I moved from our apartment, we had to do it all ourselves which sucked because we had to be out of the place that day and it was so much to do without help. Obviously my family lived too far away to help but I don't know why DH's family couldn't be bothered to help for an hour or two (I remember there was some kind of party that day).

Anyways, I hope you feel better soon and that you are able to get a tenant soon. I can't believe how many people are moving just to get rid of the scum that moved in to your old place.

*Cathleen* - The cloth diapers are great. I'm so glad I decided to give them a try. However, I don't think I would have even attempted had it not been for my SIL who taught me so much about them. I think cloth is rather confusing for someone who doesn't have anyone to kind of help them with it.

*Sarah* - I don't think you're pathetic as I feel the same way since I'm the one who feeds Aiden. It may be silly but I kind of feel like feeding him is something special between us and for that reason, DH is the only one I let offer him a bottle if we're out or something and I can't nurse him.

As for weaning, I find this sooo confusing. I'm going to EBF until 6 months and then I would like to start weaning at that point with hopes that Aiden will be weaned by 9 months so that I can get my body ready for TTC in March. But then if he's not breastfeeding and I'm not pumping do I have to go to formula since everything I've read say not to introduce cows milk until a year? I really hate the idea of having to give formula, not because there is anything wrong with it, but because I've done so much work to breastfeed Aiden this long and it kind of feels like I'm cheating if I give him formula. But if I keep going until a year then I think I'm going to be unhappy because that would put TTC on hold but then I think that makes me sound selfish. I'm going to talk to my pedi next month at Aiden's 4 month appointment and see what she says so maybe I'll feel a little more confident about the weaning thing.

Glad you had a good birthday! I am sorry about your "friends" though. I do agree that if they can't make any effort then they're not really worth the time. 

*Lindsey* Sorry Sarah is waking so frequently. Hopefully she'll go to waking only one or 2 times. It is nice that she wakes up happy though rather then screaming. Aiden wakes up and he just smiles and smiles which I think is so cute so I end up talking to him and probably getting him even more awake. :dohh:

*Nicola* My SIL raves about the amber jewelry. I'm not sure I believe that they work but if Aiden starts to get really fussy with the teething I may resort to trying one myself.

*AFM* Aiden has refused to take an afternoon nap the last 3 days so my routine with him during the day has been off. Then he usually wakes up between 7 and 8 in the morning. He woke up at 6 so I nursed him back to sleep and he's still sleeping at 9. So I have a feeling this is going to be another off day.

Anyways, Saturday DH and I went out to eat with Aiden for the first time. We left the house during his afternoon nap time since we figured the car ride would put him to sleep. It did but after being in the restaurant for about 5 minutes he woke up. He then stayed awake the entire time and would smile at me anytime I looked at him. Of course, I thought this was adorable and would keep talking to him so he never went back to sleep. Thankfully he was happy the entire time though instead of wanting to scream the place down. Plus it was nice getting out to do something with DH. Lately it seems our only time together has been watching tv shows or going grocery shopping so I have been starting to feel a bit disconnected so it was nice having time to just sit down together and not having anything else around to distract us.

Sunday we attempted to DTD again. We decided to try a new position and this time there was still pain but it was somewhat enjoyable for me. I feel optimistic about sex again which is nice since after the previous attempt I was so upset about it. Hopefully after another month or so there things will be back to normal in that department.

My last bit of news is my sister is pg! Right now her EDD is March 9th. I'm pretty excited though I still feel a bit weird about it since she stopped BC as soon as my mom told her about DH and I TTC last year so I still feel like she wanted to get pg for attention rather then wanting a child. But I'm more excited then anything. It will be nice for Aiden to have a cousin to play with when we go to Indiana since right now he's the only kid in the family.


----------



## linzylou

*Sarah*, it sounds like you had a lovely birthday! I'm sorry about your friend, though. You shouldn't have to put in all the effort, so no, your plan doesn't sound childish at all! I've grown apart from a few good friends since I became pregnant and it still really bothers me. I'm a mom, I'm not dead! 

I had no idea how long I wanted to breastfeed when I first started but now I hope to make it until at least 6 months. I know they nurse less and less as they get older so maybe I'll even stick it out for a whole year. Honestly, I don't always enjoy it (Sarah's like a feral cat when she eats - kicking and scratching - and she's so distractible now that it takes forever!) but I appreciate the convenience, especially at night, and the health benefits. I still plan to introduce solids at 6 months.

The heat makes _me_ grumpy! Luckily, Sarah hasn't had to experience it because we have the A/C running all the time. Today's high is 114° - disgusting! I can't wait for fall.

*Nicola*, good to hear from you! I keep hearing about the amber anklet - I'll have to look it up. Hopefully it works for Charlotte!

*Lauren*, it's crazy that everyone is leaving because of those neighbors. If anything, they should leave! I hope you find a tenant soon. It sounds like you'll have a lot of fun with the garden and really making the place your own.

*Brittany*, I'm sorry your routine's been off the past couple of days! I'm still working on ours. Most days follow a 3-4 hour eat, play, sleep schedule (she worked this out herself) but things change with cluster feeding or if she decides to wake up early from her nap. Her bedtime is almost always 8-8:30, though. Does Aiden become grumpy if his routine is off?

That's great about DTD and I'm glad you're feeling better about it. Also, congrats to your sister! How fun that Aiden will have a cousin so close in age.

*As for me*, Sarah surprised me last night by sleeping 8-2! She woke up once more at 3:30 (I don't think she got a full feed at 2) and then slept until 6:30. I wish every night was like that!

Seth is going fishing with his buddies again tonight. He just went last week and was gone for 6 hours, and yesterday he went off-roading for 8 hours. He'd complained a while ago about not getting to do these things often enough so I said he should go out...but now I'm feeling taken advantage of. He does help with Sarah and he works hard all week so I do want him to have time to himself, but at the same time I miss him and even resent him a little bit for his freedom (not that I'd ever want to be away from my baby for 6 hours) and think that going out 3x in a week for 5+ hours at a time is kind of a lot. I already talked to him so hopefully he cuts back just a little bit after tonight.

EDIT: I was just thinking that I got my BFP around this time last year. I can't believe it's already been so long!! I remember thinking that I'd never make it to this point and here I am, with an almost-4-month-old. Crazy!


----------



## MrsHippo

Lindsey, I was thinking exactly the sane yesterday! I text Adam and said around a year ago we found out that we were pregnant. That really is crazy.... And quite upsetting, it's gone so quick. 

Sorry about how you feel with Seth. I feel like that sometimes. 

Brittany, glad your meal out went well :) and that dtd went better this time!! And congrats for your sister. How exciting!! 

I felt awful yesterday, I was cutting Beau's nails and I only went and caught the end of her finger. It was bleeding and everything :cry: I was crying my eyes out trying to sooth her. Even now I feel awful. Her finger is ok now but she has half a hand full of long nails but I can't bring myself to do the rest. I'm scared of hurting her again. 

Nothing new over here though. I've been doing some gardening :D and my mum is coming round today to help me with cleaning and stuff. I've got all the windows to do. Oh and I have my new washing machine on its way (woohoo) I'm excited lol. It's a nice one which we've had our eye on for a while but unfortunately we are skinter than skint now.... I was naughty and brought some plants on my credit card the other day, I haven't told Adam. I know he'll go mad at me.... So I need to get them planted and pretend they've always been there haha


----------



## linzylou

Oh no, Lauren, I'm sorry!!! :hugs: That's one of my biggest fears when cutting Sarah's nails. I think it happens to most people at some point. Babies are very forgiving, though!!

You have to take a picture of your garden once you have all of the plants in.

I think we're teething over here. She's drooling nonstop, chewing on everything, fussing a lot. Night before last she slept eight (yes, eight!!!) hours straight but last night she was inconsolable for 1.5 hours after her bottle. Thought it was a tummy ache but nothing worked! I kept trying different things until she finally fell asleep in my arms around 9:30. Woke up an hour later and screamed for another 1.5 hours. She wasn't acting the way she normally does when her stomach's upset so that's why I think she might have had some teething pain. If I'd known any earlier, I would've given her some Tylenol! Today I've been letting her gnaw on my knuckles and a frozen washcloth and she's screamed a little bit but nowhere near as bad as last night. We were supposed to go hang out with a friend today but I don't know if I feel up to it now...so tired. I hope Sarah feels better soon!


----------



## doggylover

*Lauren* Isabelle has had every one of her fingers, and two of her toes, cut while trimming her nails. I reuse to do it, and go bananas when Simon nicks her! I cried the first time I did it too. Sounds like everything is going great in the new house. Any luck with getting the flat rented?

*Lindsey* eight hours?! :shock: wonderful! I'm sure you felt better after even one nights sleep. Sorry about the teething though, I guess it will come to us all! Izzy is all drool and chewing as well. Do you have teething gel or anything you can put on her gums?
I'd be so cross with Seth. Oh boo hoo that he hasn't been able to get out as much as he'd like. When do us mummy lot get to go out like he is? NEVER! I get that he needs time to unwind, but he's taking advantage of it IMO!

*Brittany* congratulations about your sister!! That's wonderful news! And lovely that Aiden will have a cousin to play with in Indiana. How is Aiden today? Has his routine come back to normal?

*Afm* we had a better night last night last night. Nothing on Lindsey and Sarah's 8 hours, but better than the last few weeks. 4hrs, then 4hrs then 3! So I was only up twice which is such an improvement. Fingers crossed for tonight. Although the last three nights the only way I can get her to sleep wit hour a massive screaming fit is just to let her comfort suck until she falls asleep in my arms. I don't want to create a bad habit, but I can't stand to let her scream herself out either. That always ends in me nursing her anyway, so it's just taking out the scream part. 

Today I went to a cloth nappy get together with local mums which was fun, and yesterday and tomorrow I spent/am spending the day with my mum. I'm using that time, and Simons time off this and next week, to try to get Isabelle used to a bottle.. She's having none of it so far....


----------



## Cathleen

Sarah,
congratulations on great birthdays! And I can imagine that the necklace is just gorgeous, I checked the website and the necklaces are just marvellous. Now I'm craving to have one, but they're so expensive... 
Good luck with preparing Izzie for using bottles! Hope you'll manage do it very quickly! Are you going to use your milk or formula?

Lauren, I hope that you settled in :) It's great that you livein a new place, far away from those neighbours of yours. Hope you'll rent that place very soon!
And I'm so sorry abt Beau's finger :( It must have been awful for you :hugs:
And the idea abt plants is ingenious :) My DH wouldn't notice, so fingers crossed ;P

Lidnsey, I know you're feeling bad about your friend :( I don't know what changes after giving birth ? Why it seems everyone has a difficult situation with friends...
Since Lily was born my friend somehow doesn't get in touch with me. We see each other rarely, as we live abt 200 km from each other, but now I kind of feel like I was making an effort. I mean, I got an email and a text message, but it's always me who's phoning. And now when we finally met we didn't have much to talk about. I didn't want to be so "mummy-like" talking about poo and Lily's new abilities and it was really awkward as there were almost no mutual subjects (she doesn't have kids). Do you have the same when you meet your old,childless friends? 

Brittany, thx for the info about diapers :) It is very confusing, that's true.. I read a lot about it when pregnant, bought abt 10 pocket diapers, some prefolds and wanted to use them, but at the beginning Lily was too little - I mean she was - and still is - so thin at the waist that I couldn't do it up so that there were no leaks. Now I started using them again, but only from time to time - when there is poo in the diaper there are stains left after washing, so I kind of use it when I'm sure there will be no poo (if that's possible!). How do you manage that?
Great that you had time and opportunity to go out, I think it's very important, you had time to talk to your DH and have some fun together :):thumbup:
It's great that your sister is pg! Fantasic news :) It'll be really nice for Aiden to have someone his age :)

Lidnsey, don't tell me Sarah is really teething! I mean it seems so because of her being fussy and chewing and all, but since our daughters are almost the same age it seems that I should be getting prepared... And Lily has been a little bit more fussy than usual, yesterday I spent the whole day with her - meaning next to her - I couldn't leave for a minute cause there was scream straight away. I thought it was the weather, but who knows?? And the worst part was that when my DH came and could take care of her (and I could go and have a shower as it was boiling hot) it turned out there was no water! When I was going to sleep at abt 11pm they repaired the failure. But had no power to have a showe so just went to sleep...

Is there anyone here who's using a wrap to carry the baby? 
Could you help me pls with English? I don;t know how to say those "children" words like what do you say for "vargina"? I mean it sounds quite strange to say: Mummy is going to wipe your vagina. Or when there is saliva dripping onto your blouse you say: "you ...??? mummy".
Funny how I learnt English with all those "sophisticated" words and am at lost with the basic ones.. and can;t even consult the dictionary:growlmad:

Hope you're all having a great time with your children and fingers crossed for a fixed sleeping routine!


----------



## doggylover

Cathleen i have to admit i did just laugh out loud at the thought of someone saying "I'm going to wipe your vagina" it sounds so weird!! I usually just say 'bum', encompassing all areas that the nappy covers! Or, in our family, it's also referred to as a "foo". No idea where it came from, but there you go! So Simon sometimes says "oh you've got poo in your foo!"
When Isabelle is dribbling, I either say "Oh you dribbled on me!" or "you've slabbered on me." I think slabbered is a very local term though, dribble would be more commonly used. 
I use a carrier for Izzy, but it's waaay too hot at the minute for me to use it!
Also, for stains in cloth diapers, stick them out in the sun. It takes the stains out in no time, works for me!

*Afm* we had anothr better night's sleep last night :happydance: including our longest stretch in many weeks (4.5hrs. hardly something to boast about is it!?) so I'm happy we are moving in the right direction again!


----------



## MrsHippo

Cathleen....made me laugh also. I'm not sure what we call Beau's lady parts. I don't think I've ever had to say it.... when we have spoke about poop around that area we refer to it as 'her bits'. Could go old fashioned and call it a tuppence hahaha. Dribbling - we say dribble, and boy does she do a lot of that!! As for carriers, we don't use one. 

Sarah - Yey for the longer nights. Hopefully the nights will get longer until she is sleeping through :) 

Lindsey, my plants are planted so I'll take a photo and post it up once I have finished weeding and stuff. I still feel awful about Beau's finger, you can see the mark. It still looks so sore :( 

AFM. I am trying to get Beau to giggle. She has had a few attempts - she will kind of go ''hu, hu, hu, hu'' lol but inbetween those hu's she does sound as though there is a normal giggle in there somewhere. She is very smily though, always smiling. Its so cute. 

Right I am off to bed as I'm falling alseep on the sofa!!


----------



## linzylou

Teething is a bitch!!!! And they said it could be months before the tooth actually appears. Her pedi said we could use Tylenol for up to a week as she's completely inconsolable at night. During the day I'm usually able to distract her with all of the usual stuff that we do while letting her gnaw on my finger and her teethers but OMG, the nights are a mess. The Tylenol seemed to help last night but we gave it to her after she was already so worked up. After that she slept 10-4 but was up for good at 5:30. She's been in a really good mood today, all things considered. 

I'm going to try the teething tablets, too.

Cathleen, I tried to use a wrap (Moby and ring sling) but Sarah hated them. Such a shame because I really wanted to use them. She semi-tolerates the Ergo but we don't use it much yet. Do you have a wrap?

In reference to Sarah's lady parts, I just say "pee pee." I've never really had to say it, though, TBH!

Sarah, glad to hear Izzy is sleeping better!! 

Lauren, her laugh sounds so cute! Baby smiles are the best.


----------



## doggylover

So I take back all that stuff about better sleep :haha: Last night was AWFUL, every 2/2.5hrs. It was ROASTING in our room though, and even though she was in just a nappy I feel like that was a real issue. This morning I woke up at 7.30 and poked Simon to tell him he had to get up and let the dogs out (normally i do it when he is off to give him a lie in but after last night I decided he could handle it!) and then when Izzy woke, I took her down to him and went back to bed until she needed fed!

She's in bed again now but it's so hot again that she's been fussy already.


----------



## MrsHippo

I was worrying about Beau in the heat as our bedroom is really warm. The grow egg isn't very happy at all, it's telling us it's 24/25 degrees and has a sad face. Last night I put her to bed in a vest but because tonight is warmer she is just in a nappy. Last night she slept ok, woke at 6 though which is early for her, fed her and put her back to bed - she then slept until 10:15!!! I managed to get up, have a coffee and hoover up before Beau waking!! 

My hayfever is causing me hell at the moment. Last night I just couldn't sleep, I was in loads of pain with a sore throat, I was sneezing, nose was constantly running (you know when it runs but there isn't enough to blow!) and I couldn't breath. The heat didn't help either. I could have cried. I definitely took too many tablets, I just didn't know what else to so. 

Lindsey, sorry about the teething. Beau dribbles a lot and chews her hands but we haven't had any problems (yet). However, today I put a bottle of water in the fridge for her and when I tried giving it her she chewed the teat. Think it helped because it was nice and cold on her gums. 

Talking of water. Has anyone been giving their LO's water in the heat? I don't give Beau water as it isn't advised until they are 6 months or older but I've been giving her a little bit. She probably has a mouthful and that's it as she doesn't like it very much. I keep it in the fridge so it's cold.... To try and cool. She is also in her nappy all day, she gets really sweaty in clothes, even if they're really thin. 

I've been gardening today, my god the gardens a right state. Nettles everywhere, can't tell you how many times I've been stung on my arms and stuff. However, we have managed to get a good look at what's around. We have a cherry tree, plum tree and grape vine :D Once the garden is clear I'll be getting ready to plant some vegetables and stuff. I have a strawberry plant in a pot, they are turning red already :) so hopefully in a few days they'll be ready to eat :) 

Ooooooh and I nearly forgot!!! Someone wants to rent our apartment!!! Yey!!! Soooo happy. Just waiting for references before its confirmed but hopefully everything will be fine and they can move in :) got a bit of painting to do and I've got to clean the bedroom carpet first, that shouldn't take long though. 

I also need to get Beau's room ready, I want to get it decorated and cot up ect. Beau will be in my room for a while yet though. We tried putting her in her own room but we ended up transferring her back to our room during the night. I didn't like it so all. I need her close to me. 

Anyhoo, enough of me gabbing. Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend?? :)


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I was meaning to ask you where Beau sleeps now you are in the new house! Is it just since you moved that you transferred her (and then brought her back!)? Was she not sleeping, or was it just not nice having her so far away? How do you think she'll transition from her hammock to a cot?
Yay for renting the apartment!!! That's great news, fingers crossed it all goes through quickly. 
We need some pics of your garden once it's all done! Simon is working in our garden atm as well, sorting out drainage and tidying it all up, fencing up the vegetable patch again and planting some new trees, so hopefully it will look much better soon.
I haven't given Izzy any water and don't plan to until she is weaning. My mum suggested it may be a way to get her to take a bottle, but I just point blank refuse to give it to her as I know she doesn't need it. Maybe Beau didn't like it because it was too cold? Also, with the teething and liking the cold teat of the bottle, does she have a dummy? I read last week that if you dip it in a bit of water and pop it in the freezer it's great for them to suck/chew on for sore gums.

I'm planning on getting an amber teething anklet for Isabelle in the next few days and popping that on. Goodness only knows what my family will say...

Afm: family trip to the zoo today with my bro, sil, nephew, mum and sister which was nice. It's sucha trek round though that i am exhausted! We had a better night last night - only up at 2 and 5am - but tonight has already been tough. She fell asleep on the boob and transferred to her crib fine - woke half an hour later and took an hour to settle again properly :dohh: It just seems to be one crappy night after another, but in different ways!

Her bumbo arrived today and we put her in it for a bit, but she looked so uncomfy!!! Her head control is pretty good, but she doesn't seem to be able to SIT well, as in bending at the hips. It looked weird and uncomfortable! Her wetsuit also arrived so we're hoping to go swimming sometime in the next few days. Once I find a suitable way to cover this mess of a body!


----------



## MrsHippo

She is still in her hammock in our room. She fell asleep fine in her own room, I was the one who didn't like it. I didn't like how I couldn't hear her or anything. I'll be keeping her in ours for a little while yet, probably until she is around 6 months like recommended. I'll still be getting her room ready though :) 

As for the water, she doesn't like it warm either as i have tried that before when she was struggling to poop. However, the more I try the more she takes. But as I said before, I wasn't giving it her to drink (if take makes sense) but a mouthfull or so to cool her down (she won't drink cold milk!!). I don't intend to give her extra fluids until she is weaning. She still feeds every two hours so I'm not worried about her being dehydrated but she has been sweating a lot so I've been trying to cool her down best I can. 

I've been taking photos of the garden so I'll jump on the laptop tonight and post them :) hopefully they'll post, I have to connect my phone Internet to the laptop as we aren't connected yet!!


----------



## doggylover

I think it's like with Isabelle and the bottles of milk - we just have to keep trying until they get used to it. Isabelle actually drank about 3/4 of an ounce today (not 3 or 4, 3/4!) which i was pleased with. It's our second wedding anniversary next week and I'd like for us to be able to go out for dinner at some point, so want her to take it.

Yeah, I, nowhere near ready to put Isabelle into her own room! I can imagine there will be tears when I do as well! Luckily, Simon obviously feels the same (well, he knows they should stay in for 6 months and I think he will follow that to the letter!) as he suggested we move her cot into our room as he thinks she's outgrowing her crib, but she's got a while left in there yet!


----------



## MrsHippo

Right, brace yourself for photo overload!!! 

I have taken a few shots of the garden - but only the top half. The bottom half (behind the shed thing) is a mess at the moment as we have been doing some major weeding, so there is crap everywhere. 

Then there is a photo of the view I get when washing the pots :), a photo of the wood burner thing thats in the kitchen.... and a photo of the fireplace in the living room. I will be decorating the bedrooms sometime over the next couple of months (once I've been given permission!) but I'll show you the before and afters of them :). There are also photos of my flowers that I planted including my strawberry plant. I ate the first strawberry earlier :D Yesterday we planted sweet peppers, hot peppers, three kinds of tomatos and carrots. I hope to plant much more but its hard with the seasons and stuff. I wanted to plant pumpkins for halloween but I've gone past the plant-by-date. Next year I'll make sure I'm on the ball! 

Then I thought I'd stick a photo of Beau up asleep :) 

Well........ I was hoping to upload the photos but the internet won't let me :growlmad: I thought it might happen. I have about a week left until our internet is up and running :( 

I can post photos to instagram on my phone so if any of you are on there I am MrsHippo :winkwink: 

If not, I'll post them to facebook lol

Oh.Oh.Oh....I think it might let me post a couple of bits. Oh no. It let me post one :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo(111).jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doggylover

Lauren I added you on Instagram :) that picture of beau is so sweet :kiss: she is just gorgeous, and I love how she's cuddling her teddy, what a wee darling!

So, we tried to dtd again tonight and failed again. I tried to just grit my teeth and grin and bear it but it was so painful. We tried about 5 times and I just couldn't bear it at all. And now I am bleeding :( we were using lube, and I tried to relax....but it was just so sore.


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh no!! I mentioned to Brittany about using toys - like a small dildo (giggles). I had to because of that same reason. At first, they hurt but it gradually became easier. It's worth trying... It's hard to jump straight in to sex as you worry about letting OH down as well. With a toy, by yourself - or with Simon. Whatever you prefer... You don't necessarily have that worry. 

I've seen it on tv before and you can actually get dildos ... They might not call them that! But you can have them prescribed, start off with a tiny one and work up. They do say normally its psychological.... However, if using them doesn't help then its worth seeing someone just incase it's something a little more serious!! 

P.S I'm not one of those people with a huge box full of toys lol!! 

As for me. I don't feel particularly well at the moment, I haven't for a couple of days. I feel sick. I think it might be the heat and I have been doing a lot of physical work. I remember before I fell pregnant though, I always felt ill!! During pregnancy (ms aside) I felt the best I had in years. I hope I'm not going back to my usual self!!


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh and before I forget. When Hayley was on about weaning Tyne last week, I said Beau doesn't even look at food. Well, literally, starting yesterday she watches me eat. She looks at the food then watches me put it in my mouth!! I don't think I'll be attempting to wean her any time soon but she is definitely on route to food!!


----------



## doggylover

MrsHippo said:


> P.S I'm not one of those people with a huge box full of toys lol!!

Oh my gosh this made me laugh out loud!!!! I can just imagine a box like that when you were moving house :blush: I would have to go that route by myself, if I mentioned using a dildo to Simon I think he'd drop dead on the spot!!! :rofl: we're so mainstream in the bedroom department lol! But that's a good idea to work things gradually, thanks :)

Isabelle has been watching me eat...but just ice lollies! I don't know if its because they are brightly coloured, but she almost looks like she's about to lean over the table and grab them! I saw Hayley's picture of Tyne eating, I can't believe how quickly these babies are growing up!!!

I have been feeling a bit off colour the last two days as well, I think it's just the heat for me.

Isabelle has started throwing up a lot, after almost every feed. She never did before, so I don't know what has happened to start it. But today we had a classic- I had her up in the air above my head and it just came spewing out, and down on me in slow motion!


----------



## MrsHippo

Beau has been throwing up too!!!! How strange. It has got to be the heat. She was never sick before. 

Haha can you imagine!! Well, I only own two (ONLY lol) and I put them in the lid part of a suitcase which had a load of my clothes in. I went in to the suitcase a day or two after moving in and left the lid wide open...completely forgetting about whats on show through the netting!! Good job I noticed before my mum came round :haha: 

Oh and I just remembered, you asked me about moving Beau from hammock to bed....sorry, I forgot to reply. Well I am hoping it will be ok. She might be unsettled a little to start off with....but at the moment she only sleeps in her hammock at night, moses basket in the day. Also, while we were in Cornwall she slept in her carry cot. So she is used to sleeping flat. Fingers crossed it will be ok. I am going to have to move her soon though, her new thing is rolling on to her side and earlier I went up to pop her dummy back in - and I found her on her side - in her hammock. Don't know how she managed it. But I don't want her to be able to roll fully as it won't be safe. I am supposed to be having a cot bed from my dad but only when Finlay's new bed has been delivered. That won't be for another couple of weeks though. So I'll have to put her in her moses basket at night for a bit if she carries on rolling around!


----------



## I Love Lucy

So sorry for the lack of posts in here. I haven't been spending too much time online lately.

*Lindsey* - Does Sarah pinch you at all when she's nursing? That seems to be Aiden's new thing to do while he's nursing since he seems to think he needs to have his hands on my boobs too. I don't even want to think about how he'll be when he has teeth. But since I realized that I don't necessarily have to wean Aiden to TTC I'm thinking I'll try to make it closer to the year mark before weaning like you mentioned. 

Aiden's routine is still weird. Anytime I think we have something predictable going something happens and it changes. The past few days he's been waking up between 8:30 and 9. I nurse him and then we go downstairs and he plays on his activity mat or watches baby tv in his bouncer while I do some housework and talk to him. About 2 hours after he gets up he's ready for a nap and this seems to be his longest one now where he'll sleep from 10:30 or 11 to about 1. Then from that point on it's little cat naps when he nurses around 3-4 and 5-6. I start trying to put him to sleep around 7 or 8 (He used to be asleep for the night around 8:30) but lately I can't get him to fall asleep for the night until 10 or 11. Then I'm usually putting a boob in his mouth ever 3 hours. My guess is things are so rough with him because of teething. He's been showing signs of it for a few weeks now.

Hope you and Seth are able to come to an agreement on how much time is acceptable time to be out. 

Also happy 4 month birthday to Sarah!!

*Lauren* I'm sorry you cut Beau's finger. I tried cutting Aiden's nails one time while he was sleeping and as soon as I got the clipper positioned he started screaming. I felt so bad thinking I had hurt him. Now I only cut his nails while he's nursing. He's too distracted with that to care about what I'm doing with his nails.

I'm also still working on trying to get giggles out of Aiden. I got a few laughs out of him one morning when I was kissing his face but I haven't been able to get anymore since then. He seems to prefer to scream now over making any other sounds.

Excellent news about someone wanting to rent your apartment too.

*Sarah* How is Izzy doing with the bottle now? 

As for DTD, like Lauren mentioned DH and I have tried using sex toys to help with foreplay but if DH tries to put one in it hurts way too much. Right now sex seems to only work and feel somewhat good if I'm on top. Prior to that we were just trying the missionary position and it just hurt too much in that position. So maybe next time you decide to attempt it try a different position and see if you get better results. I know how you feel though as we're still struggling with it over here. :hugs: 

*Cathleen* I still have problems getting diapers to fit Aiden right since like Lily he's so thin at the waist. He's still able to wear his newborn diapers almost as tightly as they were when we first put him in them. I do think Rumparooz are my favorite pocket diaper followed by the Bumgenius 4.0 diapers as far as the fit goes. 

As for the poop have you looked into disposable liners? I used these while Aiden was pooping like 4 or 5 times a day. You just place them inside your diaper so that they'll catch the poop and then you flush them down the toilet (they're biodegradable). Now since Aiden poops maybe once or twice every other day or so I just use my diaper sprayer (I have the Bumgenius one) and just spray the poop off into the toilet. I think some stains are bound to happen though regardless of whether or not you do these things. I know some of Aiden's diapers have stains but they don't smell and I know they're clean so it doesn't bother me but I know a lot of people mention hanging stained diapers in the sun.

*AFM* Like others have mentioned I'm pretty sure Aiden is starting to teeth. He chews his fists all day and whenever I put a bib or burp cloth near him to wipe up slobber he tries to chew that too. His new favorite thing to do seems to be blowing spit bubbles so he's just a mess with the drooling and then him wanting to blow the spit bubbles.

He's still trying to figure out rolling over. He can get on his side but can't seem to get the rest of the way over yet. 

Also decided to buy one of those teething necklaces for Aiden since Green Baby Bargains (not sure if they ship outside the US) has them for 50% off right now.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany thanks for the support about dtd. While I hat e thinking of someone else in a similar situation, I'm glad I'm not alone!!
Sorry to hear that Aiden is unpredictable at the minute. I think it's the same with us too - once you think you have something going on...it changes. Like Isabelle used to play for almost 2 hours in the morning, but recently it's been less than one. I get used to that,meow we're back up to an hour and a half! That's a great nap Aiden gets in the morning though! I would kill for Izzy to nap like that!!
The bottle thing still is working out. She drank an ounce the other day from one, and that's all. It doesn't help that I pump some and say to Simon he needs to make time to give it to her, and he doesn't get round to it. She flat out refuses for me, so I don't bother trying. We're planning on going out next weekend for dinner for our wedding anniversary, but I still don't think she'll be taking it properly by the.

Lauren, sounds like Beau will have no trouble moving to her cot then, she'll be we'll used to sleeping like that. Scary about her rolling in the hammock though, no wonder you want her close to you!
How are you both getting on in the heat? We are dying lol, Isabelle is so grumpy and I am just a sweaty mess :haha:


----------



## MrsHippo

Brittany, Beau is always sucking her hand and OMG the dribble. She is mostly nude when we are at home because its so warm here at the moment, she looks as though she has just come out the bath sometimes. If I put a bib on her, thats wet through after an hour. If she isn't dribbling on it, she's sucking it!! I know babies go through that phase - called ''finding their tongue/mouth'' or something like that. 

Sarah, as much as I love sunshine and hot weather, its a pain in the backside when trying to do housework!! It gets so hot. I was still feeling kind of rubbish this morning so I have spent all day indoors and ....doing nothing. I feel better this evening for it. I have felt super tired too, I thought it might be due to the heat but I actually think its due to my hayfever tablets :/ the ones I need to take are the 4-8 hour ones, rather than the one-a-day. They don't last all day for me!! But the ones you take reguarly I can't seem to find non-drousy ones. Oh well. Tired or itchy as hell - I think I'll choose tired. As for Beau, she has been waking up between 3 and 5 every morning for milk. I think she is waking up thirsty? She hardly ever woke up before this weather. 

Well I am feeling annoyed. The person who put in an offer on the apartment has only gone and withdrawn it!! We feel as though we have this huge weight on our shoulders and we really can't afford to pay the mortgage and rent on this place. I just really hope someone else is interested :( I'm going to reduce the price some more now in hope for more interest. 

I don't dare spend any money, we have a wedding to go to next weekend and I wanted to buy myself and Beau a new dress for it. Then wanted to buy Adam a nice shirt. Oh and a gift for them!! Adam is really against me using my credit card, even though I have never put myself in to loads of debt and I'm not silly with it. But looks like I won't be buying anything :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh Lauren that's crap news :( do you get to find out why they retracted their offer?

Weddings are so flipping expensive aren't they? We have one in two weeks in England, luckily we're combining it with a trip to Simons parents so that makes it seem ok to spend so much on flights etc. and I don't need a new outfit as I'm borrowing the new dress my sister got last month!! 

Beau might be waking up thirsty, I know Isabelle wakes up more if our room is really hot (1,3,5 and 6am last night :shock:) and I am so thirsty when I wake to feed her.

Nothing new with me at all!


----------



## MrsHippo

That's what I thought. Last night she didn't wake up... It didn't feel AS warm as previous nights though. 

And no we don't know. It's an online agent that viewing was booked through.... So no, nothing. Was rather annoyed :/ have reduced the price and we have one viewing next week, just hope no one else wastes our time. I tell you what, that apartment has caused us nothing but grief!! 

I have nothing new to report on either really.... Planning on re-starting the blog soon. 

Oh and I'll be starting my Xmas shopping too lol. I've seem some really nice things and this way it will spread the cost. I am terrible and always leave it until end of November/December to do my shopping and every year I say 'I'll start earlier' but never do. This year I HAVE to do it because I don't think I'll be able to afford to do it all in one go as by December I will have (I think) no money coming in. So it will just be Adam's wages. 

I also want to buy an Omlet Eglu for when we get ducks (if you Google it you will see what I'm talking about :)) but they're around 300/400 pounds.... I'm hoping to sell some bits and maybe get some competitions won so I can buy one. Even second hand they are around 200. 

I went in to NEXT yesterday and guess what! They have their autumn range out!!!! Jumpers and boots and stuff!! All browns and creams. Autumn is my favourite season but I don't like how quick everything is going. All I think about is going back to work :(


----------



## MrsHippo

There is me going 'nothing new here' yet somehow, I still manage to type an essay :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Oh autumn is my favourite season too!! Isabelle has some lovely little coats that people bought so I hope we get some good wear out of those in autumn. I need to get her a whole winter wardrobe though, as she has nothing other than summery stuff. Might go and look online now...

The omlet looks so cool! i love it! That is bloody expensive though. Where are you going to get the ducks from? On another housey note, I saw some of the bedroom ideas for Beau you pinned, they are so lovely! I can't wait to see her bedroom when you're done. 

I hate Christmas shopping. We do it mostly online, and the last two years with my brother and sister (and in laws) we haven't bought any presents, so that cuts out four people which makes it so much easier! And we decided last year just to get my parents a voucher for dinner so it was all very easy! Hopefully do something similar this year. Simon and his family are a PAIN. In my family, we just say "get me this for Christmas" or we ask someone what they want or need. Simon refuses to ask his family and they don't give any ideas, so it's a nightmare!


----------



## MrsHippo

I like certain little bits from the nursery idea pins. I love the green colour on one of them and I love a wall mural on another. I was thinking about whether to go for a theme or not, I LOVE Betrix Potter so I was thinking about using a lot of that but also mix it in with a chic cottage type theme. I really like old fashioned toys too.....its hard to get the image I have in my head on paper or put in to words. I hope to use that website a lot more. The only thing I don't really like about it is that you don't have a clue where the original photograph came from. If I posted a load up, how would people know they're mine unless I watermarked them? 

The ducks I'd just buy from someone who breeds poultry. I found a guy who owns a farm, he will sell the occasional ducks/chickens/geese ect and at the moment he has some ducklings for sale at only 4/5 pounds. They tend to be quite cheap as most people buy them for their meat. I did want a goose or two (instead of ducks) but they are around 50 per bird!! 

Beau has a few warmer clothes. I saw some lovely coats in Zara in the January sales and we ummed and arrrmed about buying one for this coming winter but we didn't. I kind of wish we did now. Can't wait until she is walking and we can dress her in welly boots or some cute ugg boots :)


----------



## doggylover

I can't wait for Welles! They will look so cute in them! 

Geese are evil, I am terrified of them! And swans. All mean! In fact, ducks are the only type of bird I don't hate!

So, I used to have a baby who slept really well - 5,6,7 hours every night. Now, I'm lucky to get two out of her, and three is a miracle :( two nights ago we had the worst night we've ever had, and most other nights I am up every two hours. This morning she woke at 5.30 after just being up and fed an hour before so I knew she wasn't hungry, so I left her in her crib. She talked away then fell asleep...but kept waking herself up again until she started crying. 

I'm pretty sure this is all my fault as she's been feeding to sleep for a while now in the evenings, so I understand her not being able to get back to sleep without it. And I assume that's why she's started waking more, she gets unsettled and wakes and needs it to go back to sleep. I just dunno what to do, I'm at my wits end. It's been like this for a month, worse than when she was a newborn, and I am so frustrated :(


----------



## MrsHippo

Oh no. Sorry to hear about the bad nights :( it's hard when they are like that and nothing you do helps!! 

Beau hasn't been sleeping too bad but getting her to sleep is a nightmare at the moment. She just won't settle.... Take me ages to actually settle her. Up down, up down, up down, putting her dummy in and rocking her back to sleep. God knows what I'm going to do when she is in a cot that I cannot rock!!! 

I think she is teething too (even though I've been saying that for ages now) but recently she literally screams, cries and no matter what I do she just doesn't stop. I end up giving her calpol which seems to calm her after a bit. 

What's slightly worrying is that the next couple of months are going to be this and worse!! 

I hope you get a better night tonight!! .... Although I've just started worrying as its decided to start thundering!!

EDIT: does Isabelle use a dummy at night? Also, don't kick yourself for feeding her when she wakes. Everytime Beau wakes at night she wants milk.
We stopped feeding her then putting her to bed straight away though, we leave at least 20 minutes from last feed to bed. Maybe you could try doing something like that? Try and teach her that she doesn't need milk to sleep? Although, do be aware that you may have to see to her quite a bit at first. Beau started settling well after 2/3 weeks after starting that routine.


----------



## doggylover

That's a good idea actually, about leaving her after her last feed. That said, the last week or so she has fallen asleep (deeply) while eating so by the time she's done she is actually already asleep and I just transfer her to her crib (she does sometimes wake and I have the whole tummy patting business as well!!) But maybe if I do what you suggested starting with her nap, she will slowly start to get the idea. 

I actually tried her with a dummy for the first time the other day, but she refused to take it. She kept spitting it back out, I tried a few times but she didnt want it at all. I was surprised I have to say, as she is a huge comfort sucker on the boob and I just assumed she'd love it.

Last night was definitely better than the previous two, but in my sleepy state for some reason at 3am I brought her into bed and fed her lying down, and I don't think she ever gets a full feed that way, so she wasnt full and woke again at 4.30am. No idea what I was thinking lol!

My SIL suggested last month that we go one family holiday next year, rent a villa in Portugal so she and I are trying to sort that out atm. There will be 11 of us (including 3 under 3) so trying to find the perfect place to stay atm!


----------



## MrsHippo

Beau sometimes falls asleep when feeding but soon wakes up when I start burping her. But yes, definately try it. Hopefully she'll soon get out of the habit of eat-sleep. But like I said before, might take a little while to get in the swing of things. 

As for dummies, Beau didn't take too nicely to them at first. Keep trying if you want her using one, they are good for night time sucking!
But n
ot necessarily a bad thing if she doesn't take to it though. You won't have the difficult challenge of trying to stop her using them in a couple of years lol!! 

The holiday idea sounds lovely. Funnily, we have spoke about hiring a villa (always been fancy hotel people) with our friends. Or even just the three if us. If we go with friends it will be friends with babies too. My dad has just returned from a villa in Spain, for 5 of them (3 kids), flights and hire car for 2 weeks cost them around 2k which is amazing considering it would cost them that to stay in a nice hotel for 1 week. 

How bad are these storms??? It's strange having so many thunderstorms as we don't usually get them. I was hanging out my window last night trying to get a shot of a bolt of lightening. I really need to look at my shutter speed on my camera, could do with being a tad faster. 
Talking of photographs, I've always been interested in photography and would love to do it more often. I feel a tit taking photos sometimes though.... You know, of random things infront of people? I don't know how some photographers do it. I also feel rude taking them of people but I know if you ask them first they'd pose! Which you don't want. Think if I upped my confidence I might be able to take a few half decent ones. I've looked at uploading them to those websites where people can buy your photos for their websites and stuff. Ideally could do with another lense or two but they cost more than the camera!!


----------



## Cathleen

I'm sorry I haven't written here earlier, I had a very difficult time  Lily was ill. We went to my in-laws for a couple of days and she started coughing there. The next day it was getting worde and at night she had problems breathing  probably because of runny nose, so I held her on my chest while sitting in an armchair and we tried to sleep like that. I was cursing myself as I din't have thermometer or this special device to clean L's nose... When morning came we packed up and hurried home (4 hours of drive altogether...), went to Lily's doctor, fortunately it was just a cold and now it's better but still she coughs from time to time even though it's been more than a week now and I'm worried like hell . Moreover she sweats a lot  only when falling asleep and while eating  do you have the same? Maybe it's normal, have no idea... My mother-in-law says that sweating is lack of vit. D and I should give Lily more of it  could you please tell me if you supplemet vit D in USA/UK?
And of course I heard from my mother-in-law that I dress Lily too light and now I feel guilty about the whole situation, cause I have no idea why Lily got ill... I was also feeling a bit under weather, having runny nose, so maybe she caught it from me...

I managed to read what I've missed, but I was replying in parts for the last couple of days, so sorry for the form:

Sarah, Lauren thx for the linguistic help :) I know it sounds funny, that's why I never used it  I like the expression her bits :) 

Sarah, Have to try with the diapers hanging in the sun next time, maybe it'll help.

Lindsey, hope Sarah is doing better with her teething... I don't know what kind of medicine to use for that, I only heard of putting teethers in the fridge (not a freezer!) and giving them to a child, apparently it helps.
I 've used a ring sling and Lily loves it (I carry her on my hip), but started using it about 1,5 months ago, when she could hold her head. But since its weight is put on one arm onlt it;s not very comfortable for longer than an hour, so I bougt a normal wrap but have problems with it. The first few trials were problematic, Lily crying a bit, now it's better, but I don't feel comfortable, it seems hot and since it has to be wrapped very tight I feel I don't have enough air to breathe and my back hurts as well... That's why I was asking if you've ever tried it, cause none of my friends have ever used it. Well, I'm gonna give it a try and see how it goes. 


Lauren, I asked Lily's pediatrician about extra fluids and she said that I could start giving her home made juice when she's 5 months, but I think I'll wait till 6 months still. Seems so little to start with juices... 
I'm sorry that the people withdrew their offer for the apartment... Hope you'll find someone else very soon!
And Beau looks so adorable sleeping :) How funny she holds her arm up:)


Britany, thanks for the tip about diapers, the diapers sprayer is a great thing, I googled it as I didn't see it in any diaper shops in Poland. I'm using a shower for that purpose but it's kind of... strange I'd say. I have the liners but thought I should use them when poop is more solid, do you think I should give them a try? The problem is that even though L poops just once a day (or even once every 2/3 days), her poop is just like fluid and she's all in this watery poop from one end to the other end of a diaper :/ I thought that such poop is normal but when Lily was ill, her doctor said that it's not and gave her some medicine  said that L might have something like lactose intolerance. But it's not getting any better... 
But since now Lily is getting more predictable and 90 % poops in the morning I just put a standard disposable diaper for the night and usually have no problems with poop :)
(Don;t worry, she's predictable only about poop and getting up at 7am )
Lily is doing the same what Aiden  chewing everything around and putting fists in her mouth. I am all wet very often, especially when we play and I hold her above me (like she's flying a plane) and then a bit plop of drool falls on me :) Since I want her to chew something child-friendly (now she chews her clothes when she manages to put them in her mouth) so I bought her: https://www.nest-shop.co.uk/label-label-cow
And she really loves it :) But after 10 minutes the cow is all wet, Lily doesn;t mind though. 

Sarah, 
I'm so sorry that Isabelle wakes up so often during the night. I also feed Lily to sleep... but I sleep with her, so at night when she wakes up I feed her and she falls asleep while eating. But sometimes she wakes up and she doesn't want to eat and I either swing her a little bit (she sleeps on her tummy and I put my hand on her back and rock her a little bit while she's lying) or just give her my breast for a second, she usually starts sucking and she's back to sleep. But obviously you can't do the second option when she sleeps in her crib, but maybe the first one? 
I also noticed that Lily sleeps better with me next to her. When she wasn't feeling well, I fed her while lying next to her during the day and she fell asleep afterwards  when I stood up to put her to her crib she immediately woke up. But when I just lay with her she slept for 2-3 hours! As I was feeling pretty bad I just used that time and slept with her next to me. So I was thinking that maybe you can start taking her to bed in the morning when she wakes up, just to have some extra sleep. And I also remember that when Lily was Isabelle's age she started having problems with falling asleep in the evening, but it passed after 2-3 weeks  so maybe Izzy has the same, but in the morning and it'll pass? Hopefully, as I can imagine how frustrating it can be... 
And Lauren's advice abt leaving her for some time after she's fed is a very good idea I think : )
Oh and I've just read that you think I. Doesn't get a full feed lying down  why do you think so? 
I have to admit that recently Lily eats a lot in the early morning, I mean I don't count how many times I feed her (since I do it through sleep), but it starts around 4 am and I guess I feed her like 3 times before she wakes up at 7am. She doesn't wake up during feeding, so I just happily feed her that much, but it seems strange that she needs so much food at that particular time! She didn't use to eat so much before, I remember that I fed her twice/3 times during the whole night... Sometimes I just think that a child knows the best and it doesn't matter it you feed her to sleep or not, she will just wake up at that time no matter what, maybe this is what she needs. Trying to console you so that you forget about the idea that it is your fault in any way!
And holidays in Portugal sound amazing! I've always dreamt of renting a small house in Croatia and going there with friends :)


----------



## MrsHippo

Cathleen, sorry to hear that Lily hasn't been well. Its horrible seeing a baby with a cough :( I hope she is better soon. 

As for weaning, I was reading about it the other day on the Hipp website (as in baby food Hipp lol) and they say you can start weaning from 4 months but not to give them anything before that time as it can cause problems. Also says that you shouldn't leave it any longer than 6 months. So I guess 5 months works out at a good time? I have thought about giving Beau a bit of food. Not properly, but little tasters :) so when the time does come to wean her properly, she'll be familiar with it. 

So today I brought a gift for the wedding I am going to on Saturday....and brought Beau a dress!! I'll post a photo in a mo. But got a great deal on the dress, its from Monsoon and was 18 pounds from 45!!! Then brought a little headband too. I don't usually put them on her but this one I thought is cute. 

I was also quite naughty and put it all on my credit card :blush: but I'll just pay it off in two lots. 

On and I am going to post a photo of Beau on her front. She has always been good with her head but she has started lifting it while on her belly :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(123).jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3









photo(122).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









photo(121).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Lauren*, I know what you mean about weddings. We have a wedding reception to go to this Saturday and I was planning to buy a new dress for it but I've ended up just deciding to wear something I already have. I used to have $2000 in my bank account which was supposed to be "extra" money so I've been trying so hard to get it back up to having that much extra (only have about $1000 now) but DH and I keep spending money so that is starting to feel impossible. 

Also right there with you on Christmas. I've already started buying/planning for that. Plus all my nieces and nephew have birthdays coming up (Aug, Oct, and Nov) so I'm planning gifts for that. Plus I'm sure my sister will be having a baby shower sometime in January so I'm planning for that. There just seems to be an endless amount of things we need to put money towards which also makes it harder for me to get my savings account back up to the $2000.

Hope things work out with the apartment and you find a buyer very soon.

*Sarah*, your in laws sound like my parents with gifts. They never say anything that they need or want so it's always a guessing game of what to get them. This year I've decided I'm making them personalized "grandpa and grandma" coffee mugs with photos of Aiden on them. They both drink a lot of coffee so I know these would be used and that they would both like them. 

No idea about DH's side of the family. I HATE getting them gifts to be honest. I swear his parents expect us all to spend hundreds of dollars on them both every year. I've already been telling DH I'm not doing that this year because we have Aiden and if I'm going to be spending hundreds of dollars on someone it's going to be on him, not his stupid, greedy parents. 

Aiden is also not a fan of the pacifier. He will constantly spit the pacifier back out if me or DH try to give it to him. He did great taking it for my sister last weekend though, I was actually shocked but we haven't had a repeat of that.

*Cathleen*, I'm sorry that Lily was sick. I hope she is much better now. 

As for the sweating, Aiden sometimes sweats but it's usually when he's cuddled up next to me or DH. So we usually just take his clothes off him or uncover him if I have blankets on him. Never heard anything about that being due to a lack of vitamin D. I do have to give Aiden a Vitamin D supplement though but that's because I'm breastfeeding him. I'm pretty certain that formula fed babies do not get a vitamin D supplement. 

Try not to stress too much, I'm sure you're a fantastic mother and doing what is best for your daughter. Don't let anyone try to tell you you're doing things wrong. :hugs:

As for the diaper liners, Aiden still has liquidy poops and the diaper liners did a decent job catching it. Obviously they're not going to get everything but I usually didn't have to use my diaper sprayer after I pulled the liner out. 

*AFM*, Aiden has been sleeping a little better at night the past few nights. I'm usually able to get him to sleep for the night by 9 PM which is so much better then 11 PM. He usually wakes up pretty happy around 5 which is when DH gets up for work so I usually nurse him and then I move him over to DH's side of the bed and he'll eventually put himself back to sleep after he's spent about an hour "talking" and swinging his arms and legs around. If only he would do that at night!!

Still tyring to get Aiden to roll over, he can only manage to get on his side so far. I also haven't been able to get any more laughs out of him since the first one. He seems to prefer screaming. 

He has also decided not to take a bottle. I went and got my hair cut Monday and fed him before I left. DH got milk out in case Aiden was hungry while I was gone. He ended up not needing it so I told him he could give him a bottle in the evening rather then just dumping my milk. But DH tried a few different times with 2 different bottles but Aiden wouldn't drink from them, just kept spitting the nipple out and such. But after DH kept trying with the bottle I ended up nursing him and he ate fine so it wasn't that he wasn't hungry. I read somewhere that the nipples might be too slow for him at this point so might try to get some faster flow nipples and see if that helps. Sarah, is that something you have tried since I know you still have problems with the bottle for Isabelle.


----------



## doggylover

*Brittany* I remember you saying last Christmas about your in laws and the crazy present habits they expect. Like you say, this year all the money should be going on the babies!! That said I don't plan on getting Isabelle a lot this year since she will be so small. I haven't tried any other flows with the bottle, but, tbh, I just don't think anything is going to make her take it. My health visitor said yesterday that if she hasn't taken it well yet, she probably never will, and just to introduce a cup at 6months instead :shrug:
We're still working on rolling too!

*Cathleen* so sorry to hear poor Lily has been ill. It's miserable when they have the cold - Isabelle has had two so far, and she has been so pathetic! I find if I raise her crib up at one end it helps her breathing at night, and saline drops are amazing! The reason I don't think she gets a full feed when we are lying down is because she (like lily!) falls asleep very quickly in that position, maybe after just 3/4 minutes, which isn't as long as she feeds for if I cradle her. I do bring her in to bed around 5-6am, but I end up so uncomfortable, it's usually not even worth it!
There is a lot of chat about vitamin D here, I take my own vitamin which contains it so I don't give her any, but I know some people who give vitamin D drops to their baby. Why not ask Lily's doctor for guidance?

*Lauren* I love that dress! Monsoon stuff is so cute, I got one present from there and it was lovely. Beau looks great on her front! izzy is still having some face plant issues at times there! She's fine with her tummy time roll, and getting better on the flat, but not 100%! I'm not going to bother with the dummy, it was more out of curiosity than anything! My SIL is having a nightmare with my nephew and his dummy, so it's not worth it in my eyes!! He's 2 now and refuses to let it out of his sight! I know he's an extreme case, but he's all I have to go on!

*Weaning* my health visitor was here yesterday and we chatted about this and, luckily, we are on the same page! She said ideally no weaning before 6months which is what we plan to do (unless she starts trying to eat my arm or something!) and definitely none before 17 weeks, and if we start early to start with baby rice.
I don't fancy baby rice though as I have read it has very little nutritional value. So we discussed just going straight to "lumpy solids" instead, basically just our food mashed up slightly. I'm hoping to do baby led weaning (or a version that suits us!) and letting her have at it with her hands, and food that is soft, but still able to be picked up. 
As *Cathleen* said about the juice, I don't plan on giving anything like that until weaning, and then it will (hopefully!) just be water. 

That said, all the best laid plans...!! 

So we had an awful day, poor Isabelle was in the wars. The worst thing ever happened this morning- I fell while I was holding her :( I tripped and started to go down and desperately tried to twist and hold her up so she wouldn't hit the floor and I wouldnt land on her. She did hit the floor though, not hard, but hard enough for me to majorly panic and for her to screech. She was fine a few minutes later after some boob lol, but I cried for half an hour, I felt so awful and clumsy. She was fine afterwards though so I know she is ok (I'm all cut up on one side, I'm not sure how as I don't know what I hit on the way down!)

Then she had her immunisations, then her cousin accidentally kicked her in the head!!! Poor kid! So from 4-5.30 she was zonked out, mostly on me, and then it took her ages to wake up and she was screaming the house down while she did! She's all chat now though so hopefully no lastly damage anywhere!!


----------



## MrsHippo

OMG Sarah!!! Poor Isabelle. I always worry about falling with Beau....everytime I walk down the stairs, down a step, out the door, around a shop....endless list. I am glad she is OK though. Sorry your not as well. I too would have been crying my eyes out I think. Sorry to say this, but the cousin kicking her in the head kind of made me laugh (I feel so mean saying that!!!) but it did. Sorry :blush: its typical kids that though. My friend came round with her, only just, 3 year old and Ruby was covering Beau's face with something. Poor thing would have suffocated if I didn't see her doing it!!! You guys will have all those type of things happening if you choose to have more children!! lol. 

Talking of injections, Beau is due her 3rd lot...at some point. When Adam took her for her second the nurse never said anything so I don't have a clue when they are supposed to be happening. I'll have to look online then ring the doctors. 

Weaning - it kind of annoys me that so many people tell you different things. I guess its one of those things we learn for ourselves but its hard to know what's right or wrong. This week Beau has definitely become much more aware of food. She really eyes it up when I'm eating. I think she is curious more than anything. I have put my fork to her mouth a couple of times but she hasn't opened it yet. Not that I will actually give her a bit of my food!! Just wanted to see if she knew she could eat it. 

I am sticking to the one-present-per-person thing this year. I always get carried away....that can't happen this year!! Obviously, Beau will be very spoilt though :) 

Brittany, I need to change our teats on the bottles too. Beau has started falling asleep during feeds again. I have the vari-flow ones in a box somewhere so will use them.


----------



## doggylover

My SIL was telling me today they weaned at 4.5 months partly to see if he'd sleep through the night, partly because he was interested in their food. Simon responded to this by saying "and if he was interested in their ecstasy tablets would they have given him those?" (Just to clarify they do NOT take any drugs!) I was laughing at him, telling him that them being interested in foods is actually a sign they are getting ready to wean, but definitely to the only one. 

He's hilarious, he also said last week "when do we stop using the carrycot part of the pram and use the big bit? When she's about 1?" :rofl: although he clearly has it in his genes, I kid you not...his sister asked today if Isabelle is walking yet :dohh: wth?!?! 

I had to schedule Izzy's next injections for 4 weeks from now (so I guess they are 16 week injections) we got hers done late (her 12 weeks were today, she's now 15 weeks!) so that will knock the next ones back too.

Jacob kicking her in the head was quite funny. I could tell it was going to happen and kept saying "watch your feet Jacob!" Next thing he gets her, she cries, then he cries because he thought he would get shouted at, so I'm trying to console them both, and make out to him it's no big deal even though she was screaming!!


----------



## linzylou

I've missed _a lot_ and plan to go back and read the last few pages to catch up...

*Weaning*, Sarah's pedi said we could introduce solids now but only if we wanted to, and purely for taste and texture rather than nutrition. He suggested 1 new food a week (starting with cereals like rice, oatmeal or multigrain -> vegetables -> fruit -> and lastly, meats) and for no more than 2 meals a day until 9 months. It's true that everyone has different advice. Personally, I'm not in a hurry to start solids yet. She's growing so fast as it is. :( Waiting until 6 months gives me something to look forward to. Although, she can pretty much sit unassisted in a high chair and is seriously interested in everything we eat.

*As for me*, we've been really busy. My MIL was here for about a week. We had good times (actually got to sleep in) and annoying times (MIL saying "Nana loves you more" every time I told Sarah that I loved her). I tried to relax and enjoy the break because really, my MIL sees her once every couple of months.

Sarah had her 4 month checkup and shots. She's 15 lbs 10 oz! We did start Sarah on formula because after my birth control fiasco, my supply dropped to practically nothing. Sarah was fussing all day. I was bringing her to the breast every hour, topping her up with a bottle, and then pumping for 20 minutes, as well as drinking that nasty mother's milk tea. Feeding her was pretty much all we did. I was stressing so much about it (which probably affected my supply even more) and honestly started to feel like I was neglecting her between feeding/cleaning bottles/pumping. I was devastated at first but I feel like a happy FF baby (and mom) is better than a miserable BF baby. Next baby I will be more careful about which BC I use (even the mini pill). I'm still trying to work out how much formula and when. She could easily drink 5oz every 2 hours so I just started experimenting with 6oz every 3-4 hours. 

She's also been better at night. I give her a bottle, rock/snuggle her for 10 minutes, then lay her down in the crib awake and let her babble and blow raspberries. It takes her anywhere from 2-15 minutes to fall asleep but she's able to self-settle most of the time now. Unless she's full on crying, her paci or shh/pat works when she wakes up in the middle of the night. She's been doing a 5-6 hour stretch a first. Last night she did 7.5 hours. Little stinker still wakes up at 5:30, though! The teething pain seems to have subsided for now but OMG, those nights were rough. Up 3-5 times a night until we started giving her a small dose of Tylenol before bed. 

Honestly, I am starting to back off of these baby sites. You ladies (and BnB in general) are absolutely awesome but the other 2 sites I frequent are disappointing. Literally everything I read on this other site is a crunchy/non-crunchy debate and it's so annoying. I'm shocked at the amount of self-proclaimed "crunchy" moms who are condescending towards moms who are not as crunchy. So what if I don't co-sleep with my babies while my husband sleeps in the guest bedroom? So what if I use disposables, or don't feel comfortable BF past a certain age, or if I have the TV on during certain parts of the day because my husband works 6 days a week and the noise makes me feel like I'm not alone? Why do parents care so much what other parents are doing? As long as the babies are safe, fed and happy then I don't see why we can't support, or at the very least tolerate, different parenting styles. :nope: Sorry, rant over.


----------



## doggylover

Lindsey I'm so happy to hear things are going better for you and Sarah! I agree, a happy ff baby and mum are better than a miserable bf baby and mum, you definitely made the right decision in my eyes. And great great GREAT that Sarah is sleeping so much better, I guess it's all linked? (I am jealous though, I was comforted by the fact that we were in the same boat! Now I'm sailing all alone :haha:) 

I think anyone staying with you for a week can get irritating, but I'm glad you had some company and some help :)

Afm...up 6 times last night! She still just feeds and goes back to sleep, so I'm not even that tired, but knowing she can do more is so annoying!!


----------



## linzylou

Sarah, I'm so sorry about the night wakings! At least Izzy's going straight back to sleep! Also, I'm not out of the woods yet. I think Sarah may be sleeping better now because she's no longer hungry all the time :blush: but we still have our troubles. After her 7.5 hr stretch last night, she was wide awake and didn't go back to sleep for an hour and a half! Just laid there whining off and on, sucking on her toes and blowing spit bubbles. It's 3:30am right now and she's been doing the same for the last 30 mins but fingers crossed she does it for less time than last night. Plus, I still wake up every 2 hours even if she doesn't (I think my body's so used to that schedule). So in a way, I'm still up at night!

I don't think you're doing anything bad by nursing Izzy to sleep. She's still so young. This is only the first week that Sarah has consistently self-soothed at bedtime (she's almost 19 weeks). I'm sure it will come eventually. :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Sarah* - I hope you're okay after your fall! Falling down my stairs while holding Aiden is probably one of my biggest fears. I even had DH carry Aiden up and down the stairs for me after I did a lower body workout that left my legs feeling like cooked noodles just so I wouldn't risk falling with him.

*Injections* Hope everyone's babies do well with their vaccines. Aiden goes for his in 4 month shots in August. I think on the 6th but I'm not positive about that.

*Weaning* I've also read a lot of different stuff about this. Like I've read they shouldn't have anything but breastmilk or formula before 6 months. Then other sites say you can introduce solids at 4 months. Then I've read some places not to give cows milk before a year and then other places say you can give it at 9 months. I think at my 4 month visit I'm going to ask for information about introducing solids and then go about it whatever way works the best for us. 

Anyone else planning to make their own baby food? 

*Lindsey* - I agree 100% about switching to formula if breastfeeding was becoming so much of a struggle for you and Sarah. Definitely think it's more important that you are both happy with your feeding arrangement. 

Also agree with your rant. I don't think I'm a better parent because I co-sleep, cloth diaper, and breastfeed. Those are just the decisions DH and I made because they are what work for us. I don't get why some people don't understand that what works for some families simply doesn't work for others.

*AFM* Rough night with Aiden last night. He just did not seem to sleep well after midnight because he kept moving around so much.

DH wants us to start putting Aiden to sleep in his crib but I feel like its never going to work. I tried putting him in there last night and he ended up waking up as soon as I moved my arms.


----------



## doggylover

Brittany have you got anyway that you could have his crib attached to your bed to get him used to it slowly? So he'd still be beside you, but technically in his own crib? And make the transfer gradual? Maybe just taking one of the sides off his crib and making sure the mattress heights match would work? You're right, the amount of different info about weaning (actually, about EVERYTHING) is insane! I think getting guidelines from your pedi and going from there is a good idea.

And yeah, I definitely plan on making all Izzys food. I've mentioned we will do a version of blw so she'll just eat whatever we have, or I'll cook her up some extra vegetables in the beginning, or if we are having something too spicy etc. I guess because nobody in my family has used jars it's not really on my radar. Plus I'm way too much of a skinflint to pay for extra food. :haha: I hate grocery shopping and spending that money as it is! And I feel like feeding her what we eat will benefit us by making us have more veg! 

Lindsey, 19 weeks already?! What the heck, where has that time gone?! I hope your body retrains to let you get more sleep soon. Sorry she's up during the night like that. Even if she isn't crying, it's so hard to sleep through that "stirring" isn't it? 

Ugh night times are officially my least favourite time of day!! She fusses now going to bed, then wakes all night - what's to like :haha: but I know it won't last forever so, as much as I moan about it (which is a lot!!!) I'm not feeling too bad about it atm. I just wish for her sake that things were easier. I hate her getting upset when she goes to bed.


----------



## Cathleen

*Lauren*
Beau is beautiful :) And the dress is marvellous :) When you have a pic of her in it you definitely have to post it!

*Brittany*
Thanks for all the nice words :blush: I sometimes find it so hard to be a mother, all the advice that I get is v. often contradictive and if you have to work out what's best for your child by yourself I guess you'll always have this feeling that maybe you did something wrong. A feeling along the lines that in a few years' time it'll appear that I should or shouldn't have done something and some problems are caused by me doing/not doing sth... Hard to explain but I started having this creepy feeling recently and it's just awful, Lily is so little and I started being scared about her future health, happiness and all that. 
I'm also trying to make Lily giggle, but it;s a hard job - she's done it a few times when I was kissing her neck v. loudly and that's it.
And thx for the info abt vit D!

*Sarah*
I used saline Nasal Spray, I didn't see drops in the pharmacy, but I guess it's all the same. It does help a lot, I used it for two days and it was way better.
Now I understand what you meant by Izzy not eating fully, I guess you can't do anything with that. I heard that tickling a ckeeck helps and a baby starts eating again, but it failed completely with L.
I also think about baby led weaning, I need to read more abt that idea.
I'm so sorry about your fall :hugs: But accidents like that do happen, fortunately nothing bad happened to Iz. But there is something weird about falling with a baby, I mean that you instinctively protect it from the fall and getting hurt. My midwife told me once (when I was pg and panicking about dealing with such a small creature) that it's very rare to *really *hurt a baby, as parents have this instinct to protect a baby from all the danger.
But Isabelle had a bad day, your nephew kicking her after the fall, poor thing:hugs:
As for vit. D, I asked my doctor and she advised me not to give her vit. D in summer, as L. will produce enough being outside. The problem is that I heard from my friend that her doctor insists on giving vit. D all the time for a few years. 
I just want to make a good decision and wanted to know how it looks like in different countries. My country always "lags" - like with vit K, I heard that in many countries it's not used anymore at all and here it's obligatory straight after birth and for the next three months. 

As far as a pacifier is concerned, Lily refused to take it after the hospital, so I decided not to use it. It seems that she doesn't need it at all, but to be honest it seems that she uses my breats in this role, as sometimes she just calms down for a minute and she's all happy :)

*Lindsey*, It's fantastic that Sarah sleeps better and she's able to self-settle, I guess it makes you feel better and more relaxed :) Hope that teething pain won't come back, maybe you've already had your share of that :) And 7,5 hours of sleep - wow!:happydance:
As for the "debates" you mentioned, I think that what you wrote before is true - a happy Mum = a happy baby and it doesn't matter if you sleep with your child or not, breastfeed or give a formula, as long as you and the baby are happy, that's all that matters. Different things work out for different people and different babies. I remember myself saying when I was pg that my baby will definitely sleep in her own crib in her own room and I and my hubby sleeping together. But, real life changed my way of thinking, it's way easier for me to sleep with Lily, I feel great doing that and I know that it's what we both need. And my husband sleeps in Lily;s room:dohh: We tried sleeping together with her, but he has such a light sleep that a tiny sounds Lily makes wakes him up immedietaly (when she made a very quiet sound my husband was immediately up and waking me to feed her - I didn't even hear her!). And since he works really hard, he can't afford to be sleepy. So, we had to change our plans, but all the time I hear that what we're doing is bad, as Lily will not be able to sleep alone, it's going to be difficut, a baby should sleep in its own bed etc. So it's the other way round here :) So I believe that you know what's best for you and your family and has to stick with it, no matter what other people say. And other people should not comment on that, I mean a gentle advice is ok, but not bossing around. 
Oh, but there;s one thing I just can;t bare - the idea that when a child cried, it "exercises" its lungs and you should leave it alone.For 5 minutes, 10, 15, as long as it takes, as baby needs to learn to self-control and you shouldn't carry the baby as it wil get used to that and will want you to carry him/her no stop. For me it's just barbaric to leave a child crying. So here I'd argue like mad. 

*Sarah*
Lindsey is totally right, it takes time. now that Lily is over 4, falling to sleep is getting better (and faster!). It'll come with time :)

*Brittany*
I'm planning to prepare baby food by myself. I changed my eating habits completely when I started breastfeeding and feel much better, so I decided to try with L's food. I don;t know how I'll manage with it (time!) but I'm really willing to give it a try
Maybe Aiden is not ready to sleep alone? It seems that your DH is, but you aren't. Just do it when you feel like it and I;m sure it's going to be just fine :)


----------



## doggylover

Vit k is optional here directly after birth, I said yes but I know a lot of people opt out of it, so don't worry, you aren't lagging too much on that one!!!


----------



## Cathleen

So it's not that bad after all :) Whew...


----------



## wannabwatkins

Been so long since ive been on here.....didnt think it had been 4 months though


----------



## doggylover

The time has completely flown hasn't it?! It's scary how big the baby are getting!!


----------

